# Gregzs on Movies & Entertainment



## Gregzs (May 22, 2012)

Ok! 

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2012)

Dude must have an insider because the news he posts up about upcoming movies is awesome


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

SKYFALL - Official Teaser Trailer - YouTube

Published on May 21, 2012 by jamesbond007
Visit the official site at http://www.007.com 
Like us at http://www.facebook.com/JamesBond007

SKYFALL - Official Teaser Trailer (HD) - YouTube

Bond's loyalty to M is tested as her past comes back to haunt her. As MI6 comes under attack, 007 must track down and destroy the threat, no matter how personal the cost.

Published on May 21, 2012 by joblomovienetwork

Director: Sam Mendes

Writers: Ian Fleming (characters), John Logan (screenplay)

Stars: Daniel Craig, Helen McCrory and Javier Bardem

In theaters: November 9, 2012


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Ok!
> 
> Let's get this show on the road!



I would love for a sequel to happen.

Beetlejuice trailer (1988) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2012)

Hugh Jackman Will Begin Filming THE WOLVERINE In August


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2012)

Gary Oldman Joins ROBOCOP Remake
Well this just raised my interest in this remake a few notches. According to THR Commissioner Gordon himself Gary Oldman has joined the cast of Jose Padilha's remake of the classic sci-fi, _Robocop_. The site report that the veteran actor will play a character called "Norton"..

Sounds like a completely new sympathetic character, as if memory serves all of those involved with actually creating Robocop in the original were miserable pack of bastards. Anyway, Oldman joins _The Killing_ actor Joel Kinnaman as Alex Murphy. No other cast members have been revealed as of yet but plenty of big names - including Sean Penn and Ed Norton - have been rumored. The movie doesn't yet have a shoot date but has a tentative release of Summer 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2012)

Josh Trank To Direct SHADOW OF THE COLOSSUS; Still Attached To FANTASTIC FOUR/VENOM

_Chronicle_ director Josh Trank has signed on to helm a big screen adaptation of Sony's epic _Shadow Of The Colossus_ video game. However, the same report mention that he's still working on _Fantastic Four_ and _Venom_.

The protagonist is a young man who thinks his lover has died. Desperate to bring her back, he heads into a forbidden land, and summons a demon who can wake the dead. The price for bringing back his girl: slay 16 colossi that dominate this mystical place. These are skyscraper-sized giants that rise from the ground, fly through the air and come from the water. As the young man works through his quest on horseback, he begins to wonder if he is on a noble pursuit to bring back his lover, or perhaps has made a deal with the devil and is being used.​
They also confirm that Trank is still working on _Fantastic Four_ for 20th Century Fox and _Venom_ for Sony Pictures. He's also attached to the big screen adaptation of comic book _Red Star_ for Warner Bros.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: First Look At Danai Gurira As Michonne

Well, to be specific she actually debuted at the end of the last season, but only with her face hidden by a hood. Here is the first look at _Treme_ actress Danai Gurira who will provide the face, and character, beneath it..







Robert Kirkman, comic creator and exec producer on the show, explains how the live action version of Michonne will differ slightly from her comic counterpart..

_“The essence of the character — her personality, her motives, everything that makes Michonne Michonne — remains intact from the comics. But like a lot of things on the show, there will be little tweaks and differences here and there. We saw that her introduction is slightly different from how it was in the comic, and her interaction with Andrea is really going to be a really cool addition to the character that I think will get television viewers up to speed, and they’ll get to know her a lot faster than comic book readers did.”_​


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2012)

Mason Cook Has Been Casted as Eddie Munster In NBC's The Munsters Pilot

The second casting has been made for the NBC pilot "Mockingbird Lane,' based off the original 'Munsters' tv series. Actor Mason Cook has been cast as the young Eddie Munster. Mason Cook is notable for his performance in 'Spy Kids: All the Time in the World 4D' (2011).


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2012)

Jon Favreau WILL Be Back For IRON MAN 3 As Happy Hogan

The Hollywood Reporter reveals that Jon Favreau has signed up to return as Happy Hogan in the Shane Black helmed _Iron Man 3_. There had already been talk of him perhaps making some sort of appearance, but this confirms those earlier reports. It is also a pretty clear sign that there is no bad blood between Favreau and Marvel Studios after the mixed critical response - which many blame on Marvel's decision to include a few too many _The Avengers_ related easter eggs - to the hugely successful _Iron Man 2_, and his decision not to return to helm the third instalment of the franchise.

Ashley Hamilton In Talks To Play FIREPOWER In IRON MAN 3

Little known actor Ashley Hamilton (seen recently on _Dancing With The Stars_) is in talks with Marvel Studios to play the villainous Firepower in _Iron Man 3_, adding yet another super powered baddie to the packed out cast.


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2012)

Anthony Hopkins Being Courted For A Bad Guy Role In RED 2

Yesterday brought us a preview poster for the upcoming _Red_ sequel that will see Bruce Willis reuniting with John Malkovich, Mary-Louise Parker, and Helen Mirren. We have also had news that Catherine Zeta-Jones and Byung-Hun Lee will join the cast as well. According to new reports from Deadline Summit is looking to cast Anthony Hopkins as a bad guy named Edward Bailey for the movie. The report also goes on to say that Hopkins is indeed interested with the only sticking point seeming to be whether he can get is schedule for Thor 2 to cooperate.


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2012)

Marvel Wants Mads Mikkelsen For Villain Role In THOR 2

Mad Mikkelsen, the Denmark native is having a great week. First, he found out that he is contention for a best acting award at the Cannes Film Festival for his portrayal of a man accused of being a pedophile in _The Hunt_. And now Variety is reporting that Mads is up for a villainous role in the sequel to _Thor_.

It is unknown at this time what part he will play, but what is known is that his Tom Hiddleston, who played Loki in the original, will still have a big part as an antagonist. Marvel and Disney declined to comment on the casting.​


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2012)

Bomb Threat: G.I. Joe: Retaliation Release Booted to 2013

(UPDATE) G.I. JOE RETALIATION: ReShoots Confirmed, Rumors Abound That Paramount Is Seeking Joseph Gordon-Levitt To Return As Cobra Commander

There's a lot of speculation out there right now as to why G.I.Joe: Retaliation was pushed back nearly a year.  While Paramount execs are touting the financial boost of 3D, some film critics are insinuating that the move may have ulterior motives. Regardless, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson has confirmed that they will actually be shooting new scenes for 3D rather than opting for a simple post film, 3D conversion.  Also, there are rumors that Paramount is using the additional time to actively pursue Joseph Gordon-Levitt to return as Cobra Commander.  With The Dark Knight Rises and Looper set to release later this year, JGL's profile will surely be front and center to the movie-going populace.






If JGL does return, let's hope it's not as this travesty


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2012)

NY Times Men In Black 3 review:

â?????Men in Black 3,â?????? With Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones - NYTimes.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2012)

Josh Brolin Talks MEN IN BLACK 3, Spike Lee's OLDBOY, and more

Brolin, who portrays Agent K in the nest installment of the _Men in Black_ films, has a number of upcoming movies in which he will feature in, from _Oldboy_ to _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_. In the new interview below, check out a few words from the actor about those upcoming films. Also, Brolin Shares what his favorite films are.


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2012)

William Sadler Joins IRON MAN 3

_Die Hard 2_ actor William Sadler has reportedly joined the already big cast for the Shane Black-directed film _Iron Man 3_, as he was spotted on the set.

_Yesterday, Guy Pearce (who will be playing Aldrich Killian) graced Wilmington for a costume fitting along with a familiar face that is as-yet-unreported. Who was that blond man wandering around the ‘Iron Man 3′ stages?

Why it was WILLIAM SADLER!​_
The report also reveals a little bit more info on the villains, and how exactly will they be portrayed in the film:

_A movie that had both Coldblood-7, Mandarin AND Firepower would be over-packed, so look for James Badge Dale and Ashley Hamilton to be villains, but not in robo-cop and Iron Man suits respectively.​_


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> NY Times Men In Black 3 review:
> 
> â€˜Men in Black 3,â€™ With Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones - NYTimes.com



Really enjoyed this flick!

MEN IN BLACK 3 - Official Trailer - In Theaters 5/25/12 - YouTube


----------



## Nightowl (May 25, 2012)

Can someone post the trailer for LOCKOUT
with Guy Pearce?

looks fantastic!


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2012)

I saw Men In Black 3 in IMAX. The theater was not packed like it was for the Avengers. The movie was good though. 

I did have one gross out moment however: I wear glasses so I have to put the 3D glasses over them to watch the movie. I carry a little glass cloth to wipe the smudges so I did before the trailers began. When it was time to put the 3D glasses on suddenly everything was blurry. I realized the 3D glasses were smudged. It occurred to me that the glasses may have not been cleaned between uses.

I do not want to have some skin condition because some scaly person used them before I did.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 26, 2012)

^^^
MIB 3 was pretty good. Crazy how they were able to bring the story full circle after all these years.


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2012)

I saw this while sitting in the theater before the trailers and Avengers. Looks interesting but I wonder which Monday night timeslot NBC will use: 8pm like the Event or 9pm like Heroes?


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2012)

Three Behind the Scenes Videos of Men in Black 3


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Can someone post the trailer for *LOCKOUT
> with Guy Pearce*?
> 
> looks fantastic!



Loved that movie! 

Lockout Trailer (2012) HD - YouTube



Gregzs said:


> Three Behind the Scenes Videos of Men in Black 3



Was that Brolin's voice or did Tommy Lee Jones dub his lines?


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)

'Grimm': James Frain cast as Captain Renard's brother Eric - From Inside the Box - Zap2it


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)

David Morrissey Talks Briefly About Playing The Governor In Season 3 Of THE WALKING DEAD


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Was that Brolin's voice or did Tommy Lee Jones dub his lines?



That was Brolin's voice.


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2012)

Set Photos Confirm Iron Patriot Armor To Be Featured In IRON MAN 3

New photos from the web site thesuperficial.com show that the Iron Patriot armor will be making its way to the big screen in Iron Man 3. The Armor was first seen in 2009's Dark Avengers comics following the events of Secret Invasion. In the comics Norman Osbourne is the first to put the Iron Patriot armor on, but with Sony owning the rights to pretty much everything Spider-Man related that rules this particular villain out. In the photos you can see actor James Badge Dale wearing the Iron Patriot armor


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)

New Viral Makerting from THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN show Richard and Mary Parker, mysterious letters and Curt Conner's and Richard Parker.


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)

Fox Sets Release Dates for X-MEN: FIRST CLASS & PLANET OF THE APES Sequels

_*Los Angeles (May 31, 2012) __ Twentieth Century Fox announced today some major additions to its 2013-14 release slate, along with some date changes.

Then on Memorial Day (May 23, 2014), Fox unleashes DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES worldwide, the sequel to the $483 million grossing RISE OF THE PLANET OF THE APES. Rupert Wyatt, who helmed the 2011 smash, returns to direct. The returning producers are Peter Chernin, Dylan Clark, Rick Jaffa and Amanda Silver.*

*And on July 18, 2014, Fox releases worldwide the third of its summer tentpoles, the currently untitled X-MEN, to be directed by Matthew Vaughn*_


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)

THOR Sequel Release Date Moved Up One Week; THE LONE RANGER Pushed Back

Hot off the heels of Twentieth Century Fox's _X-Men: First Class_ sequel release date *announcement*, today seems to be quite a productive for movie distributors. According to *Exhibitor Relations*, Walt Disney Pictures has moved up the release date of Marvel Studios' _Thor_ sequel, and pushed back Gore Verbinski‘s _The Lone Ranger_.




Exhibitor Relations@*ERCboxoffice*
Marvel's THOR 2 will swing his hammer again on 11/8/13 instead of the previously announced 11/15.

  31 May 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​





Exhibitor Relations@*ERCboxoffice*
THE LONE RANGER will ride into town a few weeks later than expected as Disney moves the western to 7/3/13 from 5/31.

  31 May 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2012)

I'm really getting sick of Johnny Depp. Push the Ranger and Tonto off a cliff.


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> That was Brolin's voice.



Wow.


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



REALLY looking forward to this one!


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)

Season 2 of Grimm started filming yesterday in Portland:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.440238419319808.108427.220419784635007&type=3

The entire first season can be watched online.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2012)

STAR TREK 2 Set Described As Enormous; Plus A New Starfleet Uniform


The talent agency that represents the child actor, Anjini Azhar (pictured below) posted a bunch of behind-the-scenes pictures of the actress posing with cast and crew of the film. Several _Star Trek_ fansites discovered them and they quickly spread throughout the internet. The most interesting of the images can be seen below and it features two members of the cast in brand new Starfleet uniforms. To check out more images and to find out more information please visit TrekMovie.com.

By the way Anjini Azhar is playing the daughter of Noel Clarke's character. A family man who has a wife and a daughter in the film.





_

Azhar with Pegg (L) and Yelchin (R) with their new Starfleet uniforms_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)

Clark Gregg Shares His Thoughts On Returning As The Vision In THE AVENGERS Sequel

_"Vision is cool,"_ Clark Gregg told MTV Splash Page when asked for his thoughts on the idea. _"But I would hate to be any AI life form. If I got to come back, I would need to still be somebody who could wisecrack, because my favorite part of the job was that if anybody was going to tease anybody about their diva superhero outfit or whatever, it would be me."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)

Miranda Tate And John Blake (AND Christopher Nolan) Get Unofficial "Rise" Posters

Marion Cotillard's Talia Al Ghul Miranda Tate and Joseph Gordon-Levitt's John Blake get their very own "Rise" character posters in two more fantastic fan made efforts from MessenjahMatt.com, while director Christopher Nolan also gets one!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephen Amell Discusses Playing Four Roles In The ARROW Pilot


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)

Ryan Reynolds talks about RIPD and a little hope increasing tid-bid about Deadpool.

While promoting the DVD, Blu-ray release of his recent film "Safe House," Ryan Reynolds briefly spoke about his comic book film "R.I.P.D." which opens next summer and the highly anticipated solo "Deadpool" film.

Talking with Movie Hole in an interview posted Saturday, the "Green Lantern" star says "R.I.P.D." just wrapped and Jeff Bridges was great.


"R.I.P.D. just wrapped two days ago — I’m really excited about that.R.I.P.D. was great, though. Jeff Bridges is a great costar, and [director] Robert Schwentke did a great job."


The 'Rest in Peace Department' is based on a 1999 Dark Horse comic book series in which a deceased cop (Reynolds) works with a team of 'undead' police officers to discover who murdered him. The newly dead officer will be mentored by a veteran (Bridges) at R.I.P.D. to solve the crime in return for years of service to the 'force.'

Reynolds' description of the film adds even more intrigue to the film.

"It’s unlike any other movie I’ve ever seen. The movie’s palette is just incredible and the scope of it is amazing. It’s nice to see a budget like that being used in a really practical way."



"Deadpool" fans are eager to hear details of bringing the Merc with a Mouth to the big screen, but the "Safe House" star was brief.


"I can’t tell you anything about Deadpool."

 Reynolds did open up a little, discussing the fighting in the film.


"I think all the hand-to-hand fighting is tough because there’s no way to really regulate that stuff. It just gets kind of ugly and mean, and there’s nothing you can do about it." 

Director Tim Miller is on-board for "Deadpool," but no other details have been released.

"R.I.P.D." stars Reynolds, Bridges, Kevin Bacon ("X-Men: First Class"), Mary-Louise Parker, James Hong, Mike O'Malley and Robert Knepper.

"R.I.P.D." opens in theaters on June 28, 2013.


Okay so, he can't say anything about it (CLUE NUMBER ONE THAT A MOVIE IS ACTUALLY UNDER WAY IS THAT NO ONE SAYS JACK ABOUT IT! SO THATS AWESOME)

and that bit about the combat, so yeah i think $#!T is getting done here.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)

Thor 2 actor Mads Mikkelsen cast as Hannibal Lecter

Hannibal, the upcoming TV show from Pushing Daisies creator Bryan Fuller that traces the early days of FBI Agent Will Graham and the serial cannibal Dr. Hannibal Lecter, has seemed like a dodgy proposition. The show explodes in detail the events that we’ve seen recounted in other forms (the novel and film Red Dragon, and possibly a bit of the film Hannibal Rising), and for the most part has sounded so far like an easy exploitation of Lecter’s iconic status.

But things just got a lot more interesting. Some time ago Hugh Dancy was cast as Graham, and now his advisor and eventual adversary has been cast as well. Mads Mikkelsen, who just won Best Actor at Cannes for his work in The Hunt, and who will be the villain in Thor 2, has just been cast as Hannibal.



Deadline reports only that Mikkelsen will play Hannibal “the Cannibal” Lecter in the show. It isn’t the actor’s first TV work, but it will be his first major role on a US show. I’m a fan of his primarily for his three films with Nicolas Winding Refn: the first two Pusher movies, and Valhalla Rising. Others might know him better from Casino Royale, and once Thor 2 starts shooting and then hits the promotional stage, Mads will be impossible to miss.

David Slade (Hard Candy, The Twilight Saga: Eclipse) will direct the pilot, but NBC skipped the traditional pilot stage and went right to a 13-episode order. Hannibal isn’t scheduled yet, but expect it to be a midseason addition to the NBC lineup


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)

Percy Jackson & The Sea Of Monsters casting update

New casting for the Percy Jackson sequelMightyMohawks - 6/4/2012
Leven Alice Rambin is an American actress.She is best known for playing look-alike half-sisters Lily Montgomery and Ava Benton on All My Children and her recurring roles in; Grey's Anatomy, Terminator and is now set to play the fan favorite Clarisse, the daughter of Aries, in the Percy Jackson and the Olympians sequel.

Douglas Alexander Smith is a Canadian-American actor most notable for his work on the HBO series, Big Love as Ben Henrickson, the eldest son of polygamist Bill Henrickson. He is set to play the second son of Posiodon, Percy's brother, Tyson the cyclops.

Stanley Tucci is an American actor, writer, film producer and film director. He has been nominated for several notable film awards, including an Academy Award for Best Supporting Actor, for his critically acclaimed performance in The Lovely Bones. He is set to play the greek god, Dionysus.

Paloma Kwiatkowski (born May 24, 1994) is a High School student from Vancouver, making her debut in The Sea of Monsters. She is set to play Thalia Grace. 

Robert Maillet is a Canadian professional wrestler and actor. He is known for his tenure in the World Wrestling Federation, as a member of the Truth Commission and the Oddities, wrestling under the name Kurrgan. He is set to play the cyclops Polyphemus.

Nathan Fillion is a Canadian actor, currently starring as Richard Castle on the ABC series Castle. He is also known for his portrayal of the lead role of Captain Malcolm Reynolds in the television series. He is set to portray the greek god, Hermes.

Zoe Aggeliki (born January 4, 1994) was raised in Karlskrona, Sweden to a Greek father and a French-Swedish mother. She grew up between Sweden and France after signing as a model in New York at the age of sixteen. She speaks several languages and portrays as a Swedish, Greek, and French model, as well as being an actress. She is set to play Silena Beauregard in the Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Sea of Monsters


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch for the Red Riding Hood spoof at the end:


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2012)

Wish there was another Hellboy sequel.

Hellboy 2: Chat with "Abe Sapien" Doug Jones - Exclusive - YouTube

Hellboy 2 Bloopers - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Jerry O

Jerry O’Connell is set to star opposite Eddie Izzard and Charity Wakefield in NBC’s *Munsters* reboot _Mockingbird Lane_. The pilot, written by Bryan Fuller and to be directed by Bryan Singer, is described as a reinvention of the 1960s sitcom about The Munsters, a family of “monsters” — vampires, werewolves and Frankenstein, and their “plain” cousin (Wakefield) — that will feature striking visuals in the vein of Fuller’s ABC dramedy _Pushing Daisies_. O’Connell will play family patriarch, the handsome and gangly Herman Munster,  a great dad and devoted husband. He is married to Lily, a vampire, with whom he has fathered a 10-year-old boy, Eddie (Mason Cook). Strong but sentimental, Herman works at a funeral home, and worries that Eddie’s transformation into a werewolf and burgeoning awareness of his family’s origins will crush the boy’s spirit. Fred Gwynne played the role in the original _Munsters_ sitcom. Izzard plays Grandpa in the reboot.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Mariana Klaveno To Play Lily Munster In MOCKINGBIRD LANE?

According to *Deadline* Mariana Klaveno (_True Blood_) has been cast as Lily Munster, but the deal is contingent on her being released from ABC's _Devious Maids_. That is a pilot that Mariana is attached to but she only has a few line in the first episode. Her role is a recurring one and that creates a bit of an issue.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Tony Stark Will Have A Sleek New Ride In IRON MAN 3

Latino Review reveals that Tony Stark will be getting a customised (and incredibly rare) Bugatti as his new ride in Shane Black's _Iron Man 3_. Actor Robert Downey Jr. will be seen behind the wheel of the 2014 Veyron prototype which has a price tag of a whopping $2 million dollars. The car is already on the way to the set according to the report, so whether we'll end up seeing it in any future leaked set photos remains to be seen. Here is a description of the vehicle also courtesy of the site.

The new model will also feature an all-new body said to be inspired by the original Bugatti Veyron concept of 1999. This concept was designed by the current head of Bugatti design, Walter de Silva – former SEAT head of design. The new car will have a top speed of 434km/h… in case the first edition wasn’t fast enough with its 408km/h top speed. The engine will be based on the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport’s 8.0-litre quad-turbo W16 motor, showcasing around 895kW of power and 1500Nm of torque.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Entertainment Tonight Reveals First Footage From Quentin Tarantino's DJANGO UNCHAINED

Entertainment Tonight have revealed the first footage from Quentin Tarantino's _Django Unchained_ ahead of the debut of the trailer tomorrow. Featuring Jamie Foxx, Leonardo DiCaprio and Christoph Waltz.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

_Now_ they get off their asses...

Will Beall To Pen JUSTICE LEAGUE Movie; Michael Goldenberg Writing WONDER WOMAN

Will Beall To Pen JUSTICE LEAGUE Movie; Michael Goldenberg Writing WONDER WOMAN

Well, the success of the rival team does indeed matter to others. With *The Avengers* becoming a true global phenomenon, other studios are also very much looking at Marvel's direction to see if their team-up of a lifetime with characters that have their own films, will actually work both at the box office and if the audience will accept it. Short answer: yes, it works. Now, according to *Variety*, Warner Bros. Pictures has set Will Beall to pen the script for *Justice League* film, which is a long-awaited big screen adaptation based on the team of DC superheroes. More below:

_"... Warner Brothers quietly began getting its own all-star superhero pic back on track, tapping "Gangster Squad" scribe Will Beall to write "Justice League," based on the WB-controlled stable of DC Comics superheroes."_

One thing that is also mentioned, is that Michael Goldenberg, one of the *Green Lantern* scribes, was hired to write *Wonder Woman* film. As far as other properties, Brad Peyton is working on a draft for *Lobo*, and as we already know, Marc Guggenheim and Michael Green were set to write *The Flash*. But, no updates on that just yet.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson Joining ROBOCOP Reboot

*he Hollywood Reporter* reveals that Samuel L. Jackson - who most recently played Nick Fury in _Marvel's The Avengers_ - is joining the cast of MGM's _RoboCop_ reboot, which begins production this September. Joel Kinnaman (_The Killing_) is set to star as cop Alex Murphy, while Gary Oldman (Commissioner Gordon in Chris Nolan's _Batman_ films) will play Murphy's scientist-creator Norton. 

The site says that Jackson will play Pat Novak, _"a charismatic TV mogul  and a powerful force in the RoboCop world."_ Jose Padilha is set to direct the reboot, which will be produced by Strike Entertainment’s Marc Abraham and Eric Newman. Jackson is currently filming Quentin Tarantino's _Django Unchained_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)

I've seen some episodes of Vanilla Ice's show on DIY Network. He and his team does great work.

Michael Bay's TMNT Reboot Rumored To Kick Off Filming This Autumn, Vanilla Ice Is Involved?!

Following the huge internet uproar known as 'Turtlegate' the key figures behind the new take on TMNT released a few details about the project.  What's currently known is that the picture will drop the 'Teenage Mutant' portion of it's title and simply be known as 'Ninja Turtles'.  The film is being produced by Michael Bay's Platinum Dunes production company and will be directed by Jonathan Liebesman (Wrath of the Titans) with a screenplay from Josh Appelbaum and André Nemec (Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol).  The word spreading around Vancouver casting and production companies is that filming may begin fairly soon with a targeted release date of December 2013.  It's been confirmed that the 'Turtles' will be CGI this go-around akin to what moviegoers witnessed in Rise of the Planet of the Apes.

What's currently unknown is who will be voicing the beloved reptilian siblings and whether or not ancillary characters, April O'Neil and Casey Jones will join the reboot.  Rumors have been abound that everyone from Kid Cudi to Corey Feldman to Donald Glover could be involved with the project in some capacity.  One person from the original franchise who would love to return is musician /reality celebrity Vanilla Ice---

Get More: 2012 Movie Awards, New Movies​


If you can't see the video in your country ( you miss out on seeing his calf TMNT tattoo),  Ice says, ""I can't say anything," (a tried and true indication that yes, he's involved with the project) Ice grinned when asked if he would be involved with the return of the Turtles. "I know that they're not from the sewers now. They're aliens now or something." 

"I don't mess around," he said of his "TMNT" pride. "I'm still a Ninja Turtles fan."

I have to admit though, the little kid in me has a soft spot for "Ninja Rap".


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'm really getting sick of Johnny Depp. Push the Ranger and Tonto off a cliff.



No shit right?! If he had taken the role as the Riddler on "The Dark Knight Rises", I wouldn't be hating  The fuck was Nolan thinking?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh and keep up the good work Gregzs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)

Another New Clip From THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)

_Arnie Talks TERMINATOR 5 Appearance; Says It WILL Follow On From SALVATION

“I can’t say to much they want it held in secret if you know what I mean, but I will say that next year I will start filming it and it’s going to be one of the hardest films I have ever done I can tell you that already for sure”, Schwarzenegger said “… they have six months set aside just for filming, so I will be training and getting into the best physical shape I possibly can before filming starts. It does follow Salvation although some of the producers and franchise owner were not too happy about the job McG did with it but they felt it was good enough to continue on and they want the fifth and sixth installments to be the closing of the franchise.”_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)

First Look At David Morrissey As The Governor In THE WALKING DEAD

With the end of season two seemingly confirming that the third season of _The Walking Dead_ would follow "The Prison" story arc, we knew that it would involve the debut of Rick's biggest foe: The Governor. David Morrissey was cast not too long ago, and now thanks to *TV Guide* we finally have a first look at the actor as the villain.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

No one is critical of the visual effects of Prometheus. The reviews I have read talk about a weakness in the story.

Review - â?????Prometheus,â?????? by Ridley Scott, With Noomi Rapace - NYTimes.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

That's Not "Iron Patriot" In IRON MAN 3 - It's War Machine!

Well, this is surprising, although makes perfect sense considering the fact that Iron Patriot is sporting a gun on his back similar to War Machine's. According to the ever reliable folks over at Latino Review, while that is the Iron Patriot armour in those photos from the set of _Iron Man 3_, it's not James Badge Dale's Coldblood under the armour or any other villain for that matter (in the comic books, it was Norman Osborn whoe donned the suit). Instead, that was just a white stuntman filling in for Don Cheadle during filming of a scene which also involved Tony Stark and other US military types. Their source on the set tells them that while he may end up being called "Iron Patriot" in the threequel, it IS still War Machine and simply Rhodey's new armour. So, NOT a new character who we will see facing off against Iron Man.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

Set Photos of Woodbury in THE WALKING DEAD

Set Photos of Woodbury in THE WALKING DEAD

The town of Senoia, Georgia will substitute for The Walking Dead's fictional town of Woodbury.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

New Official Image of Jenna Louise-Coleman and Matt Smith on Doctor Who Set

The first official image of the new duo of The Doctor and his newest companion have surfaced on the internet. How do you think they look together?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

Josh Dallas Won't Return As Fandral In THOR 2







Well, not everyone from Marvel's _Thor_ will be back for the sequel it seems. Entertainment Weekly report that because of his commitment to filming the second season of ABC's _Once Upon A Time_, Josh Dallas will not be reprising the role of Fandral, one of the "Warriors Three".


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

Zachary Levi Replacing Josh Dallas In THOR 2?

Zachary Levi Replacing Josh Dallas In THOR 2?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The _Chuck_ actor was originally up for the role of Fandral in the first _Thor_, but had to bow out. Now that Dallas has to do the same for the sequel, THR report that Marvel have their eye on him once again..


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

Lucas Till On What He'd Like For HAVOK In X-MEN: FIRST CLASS Sequel


_"All I know is that my mom told me we're going to start shooting in January. It's funny because she tells me everything that goes on before I know. I don't know if you saw, but Havok shoots hula hoops out of his body. I remember when (director Matthew Vaughn) told me, and I was like, 'NOOOO!' It's going to ruin it for all the fans of Havok and I tried to make the best of it, but I really hope in the next one that the chest piece—because there's always that circle in the middle so you could tell where his power level was at—but not necessarily used as a device to channel the energy from. I want some gauntlets or something to shoot it out of my hands, and I want Polaris in there. I want a sexy green-haired girl to fall in love with. That's all I'm asking for."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)

So would we...  

Chris Hemsworth Would Like To See Charlize Theron As Enchantress In THOR 2

_"I don't know much at all but it sounds interesting,"_ Chris Hemsworth told MTV Splash Page when asked for his thoughts on the recent Enchantress rumours. _"I'm not playing the usual, sidestepping that we normally have to do, I haven't read a script. They have a bunch of different ideas, but that sounds interesting."_ After being told that his _Snow White and the Huntsman_ co-star Charlize Theron is a fan favourite for the role, he said: _"Oh right. Well she certainly plays a pretty intimidating villain, I think she'd be awesome but I think she's tied up in 20 other films. I think she's going on to 'Mad Max' next. [But] you never know. Fingers crossed!"_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

New WALKING DEAD Set Photos Featuring Andrea, Michonne & The Return Of Merle!

Season three spoilers! New set photos of _The Walking Dead_ include images of Andrea, Michonne, and give us our first glimpse at the return of Michael Rooker as Merle Dixon.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

Avi Arad says that THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN joining THE AVENGERS is possible!


About _The Amazing Spider-Man_ meeting _The Avengers_ in the future:

“_*Everything is possible,*_” said Arad. “_*If something like that happens, it’s great for Disney, it’s great for Sony. If the right story comes in, we are now working on Venom first. It’s our first out. So our thinking is in the right direction. Avengers to me was an expected success so I never looked at it because Avengers was successful.*_”


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

Bill Murray Offers GHOSTBUSTERS 3 A Glimmer Of Hope

Recently Bill Murray was a guest on David Letterman's late night talk show. The actor is once again asked about the chances of _Ghostbusters 3_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)

RUMOR: THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN Easter Egg That Was 'ALMOST' In THE AVENGERS

Imagine my surprise when I heard a rumor that the Oscorp Tower from Amazing Spider-Man was “this close” to becoming part of the sky line for Avengers. (Hint: pretty surprised)

Here’s the story – last week, The Amazing Spider-Man’s production designer J Michael Riva (he passed away recently after suffering a stroke at the age of 63). Not only did he design the Oscorp Tower for ASM, but he has a staggering resume of awesomeness including The Goonies, The Color Purple, A Few Good Men, Congo, Evolution, and the upcoming Django Unchained.

Oh – And the Iron Man movies.

That design overlap, and the stunning look of the Oscorp Tower (seriously stunning) was enough for Marvel Studios and Sony to have the discussion about inserting Oscorp into The Avengers skyline. The Unified Marvel Manhattan Skyline almost existed.

By the time the Oscorp building was fully designed, The Avengers digital Manhattan was already basically rendered and there was some up-conversion that needed to go down, so – for timing – it was scrapped.

BUT – Sony and Disney were going to let this happen. THAT’s the key thing here. Timing just didn’t work out.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)

Thor 2 Actor Cast As Staring Role In NBC's Hannibal Lecter Series

Actor Mads Mikkelsen, cast in an unknown villainous role in next years superhero flick, Thor 2, will also villainize in an upcoming NBC drama, simply titled Hannibal, a re-imaging of horror movie icon, Dr. Hannibal Lecter, the villain and main character in a book series by author Thomas Harris, along with a series of film adaptations.

 Coincidentally, he is not the only Thor actor to have played Lecter. Anthony Hopkins, before staring as Odin in Thor, had performed as Lecter in The Silence Of The Lambs, in which he earned an Oscar, as well as the sequel, also titled Hannibal, and one of the prequels (Red Dragon). Like Mikkelsen, Hopkins is set to star (or in his case, reprise his role in) Thor 2.

 The release date to NBC's Hannibal is currently unknown. The series will star Mads Mikkelsen, and Hugh Dancy. Series created by Brad Fuller. The first season will span across 13 episodes. Pilot directed by David Slade. Based on the characters created by Thomas Harris.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)

Ridley Scott confirms longer version of PROMETHEUS on Blu-ray and 30 minutes of deleted scenes

PROMETHEUS director says that the first cut was 2 hrs. 27 minutes. He wants a sequel! SPOILERS ahead.

*Deleted scenes:
*SCOTT: This is fundamentally the director’s cut.  But there will be half an hour of stuff on the menu because people are so into films—how they’re made, how they’re set up, and the rejections in it.  That’s why it’s fascinating.  So this will all go on to the menu.

*Well I’m curious about the deleted scenes.  Specifically in this film, Noomi [Rapace] mentioned maybe there was a fight scene with her and an Engineer.*

SCOTT: The Engineer fight scene was pretty good.  It will definitely go on the menu.  It won’t go on the long version.  The problem about it is, while she gives as good as she gets with an axe (she’s very physical), he’s so big, for him to be clouted with a conventional weapon somehow diminished him.  It’s subtle.  It’s drama.  I didn’t want to diminish him by having this person who has a weapon to be able to back him off.  It minimized him.  That’s why when he deals with people inside his cockpit, it’s over.  Wham, wham, wham.  Even the shot doesn’t mean anything.  And so all she has time for is introducing him to the big boy inside the lab.

*You’re going to do an extended cut on the Blu-ray/DVD.  Is it a lot longer?*

SCOTT: Twenty minutes.

*So there’s, like, twenty minutes that will be added back in for a longer version?*

SCOTT: Maybe.  But I’m so happy with this engine, the way it is right now.  I think it’s fine.  I think it works.  It can go in a section where, if you really want to tap in, look at the menu.  To see how things are long, and it’s too long.  Dramatically, I’m about putting bums on seats.  For me to separate my idea of commerce from art—I’d be a fool.  You can’t do that.  I wouldn’t be allowed to do the films I do.  So I’m very user friendly as far as the studios are concerned.  To a certain extent, I’m a businessman.  I’m aware that’s what I have to do.  It’s my job.  To say, “Screw the audience.”  You can’t do that.  “Am I communicating?” is the question.  Am I communicating?  Because if I’m not, I need to address it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)

New Production Stills For PROMETHEUS Released

New Production Stills For PROMETHEUS Released

It seems that the definite reaction to Scott's film _Prometheus_ has been met with mixed reception...but really the main complaint so far was that there were many questions left unanswered, when ironically, the film was meant to answer questions. But as it seems, this is really a film where you will have to decide for yourself on rather you'd view it again or not. Some people felt really disappointed at the final act of the film, and that seemed to be the killer there. But whatever the case, it is reported to be a good film, so be sure to check it out if you're looking for a good sci-fi flick. Furthermore, Two new stills showcasing the 'Engineer' from the film have found their way online. Check them out below: 











*Thanks to AVPGalaxy for the production stills*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2012)

JERKED _NOT TANNED!_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)

Up-Close With MAN OF STEEL Superman, Jor-El And Faora Suits At The Licensing Expo 2012

MAN OF STEEL Kryptonian armor for Jor-El and Faora plus, get a super close look at the new Superman suit in Zack Snyder's Man of Steel.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Mariana Klaveno To Play Lily Munster In MOCKINGBIRD LANE?
> 
> According to *Deadline* Mariana Klaveno (_True Blood_) has been cast as Lily Munster, but the deal is contingent on her being released from ABC's _Devious Maids_. That is a pilot that Mariana is attached to but she only has a few line in the first episode. Her role is a recurring one and that creates a bit of an issue.



Looks like Mariana didn't get released.
Portia de Rossi To Play Lily Munster In NBC's MOCKINGBIRD LANE

_Hollywood Reporter_ is reporting that *Portia de Rossi* will be taking on the role of Lily Munster in NBC's Mockingbird Lane. This is a reboot of _The Munsters_, a 1960's sitcom that only lasted a few seasons but grew in popularity in syndication. The original Lily Munster was played by the extremely talented *Yvonne De Carlo.*


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)

Spoiler beware:

Merle Dixon Gets A Drastic New Look In Season Three Of THE WALKING DEAD

We already know that the racist brother of fan-favourite character Daryl will be back in season three of _The Walking Dead_, but he'll be returning with...well, it's probably best you take a look for yourselves!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hugh Laurie In Negotiations To Play The Villain In ROBOCOP

Hugh Laurie In Negotiations To Play The Villain In ROBOCOP

According to the trade, Laurie would play _"the cold, sarcastic CEO of Omni Corp, which creates the title character"_. Now that sounds like the character played by Ronny Cox in the original, Dick Jones. But now that THR report that Laurie would indeed play the villain of the story, my guess is that this character would be an amalgamation of Jones and another villain from the original who was more hands-on involved in Murphy's transformation, Bob Morton played by Miguel Ferrer. Of course, hopefully we will also get a Clarence Bodicker type in the mix too - and we better see the "I'd by that for a dollar" guy, I mean that would be a deal breaker.

Jose Padilha is directing the movie, which stars Joel Kinnaman as Murphy/Robocop, Gary Oldman as his scientist-creator and Samuel L. Jackson as a media mogul.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)

"I Am Legend"

The success of Will Smith’s 2007 apocalyptic flick, “I Am Legend” was such a blockbuster that the filmmakers have decided to pursue a sequel.

The actor told BBC News the movie is being worked on right now, but without him.

“Producers are working on it,” Smith told BBC News. “I’m not actually working on it. If it’s great, I’m into it.” When asked if there was a good chance he’d reconsider, Smith confesses, “Probably not.”

Besides the fact that he unassumingly dies at the end of the movie, he’s not interested in making any more sequels.

“I don’t want to be the sequel guy,” he recently said. “I figure I’ve got about six or seven more years where I can run and jump a little bit and then I’m going butt and gut for the rest of my career. Butt and gut,” he joked

That said, Smith isn’t ruling out a “Men in Black 4″ (or “Bad Boys 3″ and “Hancock 2,” for that matter). He would consider the projects only if there was a “groundswell of support” from fans and if, in the case of “MiB 3,” “people love this one.”


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)

Budget For THE LONE RANGER Increases; Gore Verbinski's Spending Is "Out Of Control"

The Hollywood Reporter reveals that despite production being halted being last year and an expensive train sequence being scrapped, rewrites are once again underway in order to try and trim the budget of Gore Verbinski's _The Lone Ranger_. Disney were concerned about costs and managed to bring it down to around $215 million, but the site has now been told by insiders that the film is already behind schedule and the budget has once again soared up towards the $250 million mark. It may have even surpassed that figure. 

Disney are trying to get the director to cut more scenes from the film, although those close to the project claim that these expenses come as no surprise. As well as being heavy on visual effects, Verbinski has decided that they should build their own trains from scratch rather than hiring existing ones. The severe weather (such as wind and dust storms) has also caused damage to the set, and one insider had this to say about the situation, _"It's out of control, but if you were going to bet on anyone, it would be on Gore, Johnny and Jerry."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)

AMC Reveals Official Photo Of Merle Dixon's Return In The Walking Dead


Get a great look at what Merle Dixon has done with his missing hand and speculate what is in store for him. 







Since being abandoned on a rooftop in Season 1, Merle Dixon has been the source of fervent fan speculation. (Where is he? Is he alive?) Today, AMC confirms that Merle (Michael Rooker) will return in _The Walking Dead_ Season 3. Check out this first look at the character -- sporting a new arm accessory -- in The Walking Dead Season 3 Production Gallery, which also includes shots of Rick Grimes (Andrew Lincoln), Michonne (Danai Gurira) and The Governor (David Morrissey).​


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)

How the failed Dune movie you never saw gave birth to Prometheus | Blastr

Hosted by Andrea Feczko, BlastrTV will stream to you here, as well as on Syfy's XBox Live app and on the Blastr mobile and tablet apps. This first episode tells the crazy, almost unbelievable story of how if it weren't for Alejandro Jodorowsky's insane attempt to make a feature film based on Frank Herbert's _Dune_ in the 1970s we wouldn't have the _Alien_ franchise ... or _Prometheus_.
As you'll see, it's a rather twisty tale.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



Bland and forgetful just got a whole new name...

Going quickly through a theater near you.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)

First look at Prometheus' Elder Engineer


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



Spider-Man Takes His Quest to Russia - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

[h=1]*Abraham Lincoln Goes Hunting With the Navy*[/h]Abraham Lincoln Goes Hunting With the Navy - YouTube

Benjamin Walker, star of 'Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter', dropped in on the US Navy in the guise of his presidential character with fellow star Anthony Mackie to host a special screening of the new film. (June 15)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)

Michelle Pfeiffer Says She Would "Probably" Play CATWOMAN Again

Anne Hathaway is set to take on the role of Catwoman in Christopher Nolan's final Bat-flick, _The Dark Knight Rises_. But of course that won't be the first time we will have seen the feline femme fatale up on the screen. The character was portrayed by quite a few actresses over the years, most memorably by Michelle Pfeiffer in Tim Burton's _Batman Returns_. Her take on Selina Kyle/Catwoman left a lot of people hot under the collar, and aside from a few silly deviations regarding her origins, was a fairly spot on take on the popular Batman villain. Now Pfeiffer - still a knockout at 54 - has revealed to E! UK that she would actually be up for reprising the role at some point..

_"Probably, if they asked me. It's unlikely that they're going to ask me."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)

Director Talks WANTED 2, Says It Will Be Shocking

Russian director Timur Bekmambetov is currently making press rounds for "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter" and while promoting that film, discussion inevitably turned to "Wanted 2."  The director shared that the film " is very much moving forward" ---

"An unbelievable thing happened three weeks ago," Bekmambetov said. "Because we stopped, we didn't know what to do for three or four years. Three weeks ago I came up with a great idea and I pitched this idea and everybody fell in love with it. And now I think we're on track. Right now the writer is working on the script, and it will be shocking."

Wanted is based on 2003 comic book series from Mark Millar and  J. G. Jones but it deviated considerably from the source material.  Normally, that's a move that doesn't payoff but the $75M budgeted film earned $341M at the global box office.  The natural tendency for movie studios when a film is this successful is to immediately fast-track a sequel but the creative team behind the film wanted to nail down the story first.  It looks like they finally have and that the long-rumored resurrection of Angelina Jolie's character can be put to rest.

 "It's a continuation of the story, with Wesley Gibson (James McAvoy).  Other people are dead, you know, we can't bring them back. The story is the same character, same mythology, but it's got a great twist."

In terms of the sequel, the first film was vastly different from the comic book, redefining The Fraternity as a league of self-righteous assassins rather than super-villains who brainwashed the world's superheroes (vaguely inferred to be iconic DC Comics heroes) into believing that they were simply actors who played superheroes on tv. It will be very interesting to see where the sequel takes us and if it can retain the charisma of the original.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)

Strange Sounding Premise Of Upcoming MORTAL KOMBAT Reboot Revealed
_With Kevin Tancharoen still attached to direct from Oren Uziel?s screenplay, we?ve exclusively discovered that the live-action reboot will follow a lowly unlucky supermarket employee who discovers that he has out of this world powers and must decide between good and evil, even though the evil side has helped him discover his true potential and who he really is._​
Tancharoen and Uziel brought us the short film _Mortal Kombat: Rebirth_ and the subsequent web series _Mortal Kombat: Legacy_ starring Michael Jai White and Jeri Ryan. They were impressive enough in their own right but jettisoned many of the fantasy elements in favor of a more realistic take on things. At least this would suggest that they wont be going the same route with the movie. Actually sounds as if they are trying to make this a superhero origin story type of thing. I'm going to assume this "lowly unlucky supermarket employee" will be a brand new character, unless they plan to drastically alter Johnny Cage or Liu Kang or something! But I'm sure those guys, as well as a whole bunch of other popular characters, will turn up to mentor the little fella.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2012)

First Photo: Jolie Revealed as Classic Disney Villain | XFINITY Movie Blog by Comcast

Walt Disney Studios is giving the public its first look at Angelina Jolie as the classic ?Sleeping Beauty? villain Maleficent, who is the namesake of a new movie set for release in March 2014.
?Maleficent,? which begins production this week, will co-star Sharlto Copley, Elle Fanning, Sam Riley, Imelda Staunton, Miranda Richardson, Juno Temple and Lesley Manville. According to a studio press release, the film is ?the untold story of Disney?s most beloved villain, Maleficent, from the 1959 classic ?Sleeping Beauty.? The film reveals the events that hardened her heart and drove her to curse the baby, Aurora.?
Oscar-winning production designer Robert Stromberg (?Avatar?) will direct.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> _Arnie Talks TERMINATOR 5 Appearance; Says It WILL Follow On From SALVATION
> 
> ?I can?t say to much they want it held in secret if you know what I mean, but I will say that next year I will start filming it and it?s going to be one of the hardest films I have ever done I can tell you that already for sure?, Schwarzenegger said ?? they have six months set aside just for filming, so I will be training and getting into the best physical shape I possibly can before filming starts. It does follow Salvation although some of the producers and franchise owner were not too happy about the job McG did with it but they felt it was good enough to continue on and they want the fifth and sixth installments to be the closing of the franchise.?_



Arnold Schwarzenegger Reportedly NOT Doing Anymore TERMINATOR Films Officially; Recent News Possibly Faked


Yesterday Moviehole.com and our sister site TheArnoldFans.com reported a new Terminator 5 news story involving Arnold Schwarzenegger's return to Terminator which would begin filming in 2013 and would continue for six months. The internet was alive with excited fans talking Terminator in hushed tones... Today it appears that the story may well have been a fake. How? the original story was in fact reported by "*ActionEffects.blogspot.com*" which was then picked up by "Moviehole.net" and then "TheArnoldFans.com" the facts in at least two articles differed, the original post cited no sources and was located in the USA but their info claimed Denmark... Questionable?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2012)

Classic Sci-Fi Movies Done Pulp Style

Artist Timothy Anderson has posted a trio of images that take modern classic science fiction films and adapt them to look as though their movie posters are actually the covers of pulp novels from the past. Check out these unique takes on The Matrix, Blade Runner and Alien.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

Fantastic First Trailer For DREDD! (Low-Res)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes Screenwriters Hired For JURASSIC PARK 4

According to _Deadline_ Universal Pictures is tapping into their _Jurassic Park_ franchise one more time. And why shouldn't they? The three previous films have amassed $1.9 billion worldwide. This time they are looking at screenwriters Rick Jaffa and Amanda Silver to revitalize the franchise, which they have quite a bit of experience with. The pair are responsible for salvaging the _Planet of the Apes_ franchise with their refreshing script for _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_.

_Jurassic Park 4_ will be produced by Steven Spielberg and Kathleen Kennedy. At the moment no director is attached. Kathleen Kennedy in last December said that the film could be released either Christmas 2014 or summer 2015. Til then Universal is re-releasing the original _Jurassic Park_ in 3D on July 19, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

UPDATE: Set-Photos of Angelina Jolie As Maleficent


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

PROMETHEUS: What Did David Say To The Engineer? Find Out Here

An exchange between David (Michael Fassbender) and the Engineer near the end of _Prometheus_ has left many fans stumped, so if you'd like to know what exactly it was the android said that upset the alien so much, hit the jump to find out! [MAJOR SPOILERS AHEAD]


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

Behind-The-Scenes Look At The Making Of The Opening Scene For PROMETHEUS


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

Lennie James In Talks To Return To THE WALKING DEAD


The actor who played Morgan James in _The Walking Dead_ admits that he is in talks to return to zombie apocalypse epic and talks the factors that could prevent him from returning.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

Season 3 Of THE WALKING DEAD Puts Carl Center Stage

When The Walking Dead returns, look for the spotlight to shift to Carl Grimes as the threat to Rick's group shifts from zombies to the living.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

From the Doctor Who Facebook Page:

"Very sad to confirm that Caroline John, who played companion Liz Shaw in 1970, has passed away."


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

Hugh Jackman In The Process Of Prepping For His Return As Wolverine

Hugh Jackman is busy working out in Barcelona gyms to get in shape for his role in director James Mangold's _The Wolverine_. And the recent photo (below) of Hugh shows him looking ripped as ever. The actor, who has been busy filming _Les Miserables_, took time-off from his gym regime to speak at 20th Century Fox International’s CineEurope presentation in Barcelona, Spain. He described his role as mutant Wolverine as being _"the backbone of my [movie] career"_. 

At one point it was indicated that shooting on the berserker mutant's next outing was to begin in 2011. Unfortunately, as a result of Hugh's commitment to _Les Miserables_, the commencement date was delayed. However, he did tell the theatre on Wednesday (June 20) that filming on _The Wolverine_ will begin in _"about 6 weeks"_. He also stated that he is excited to get his claws into the character again because he believes that _"there's that great movie to be made that defines his character."_.

The script, written by Christopher McQuarrie and Mark Bomback, is said to depict Logan heading to Japan where hr encounters The Silver Samurai. The story takes inpiration from the 1982 series by Chris Claremont and Frank Miller.

Another term which Hugh used and one which we have heard being thrown around a bit is "badass". _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ was received generally negatively by fans. Nevertheless, fans have been promised that the new Wolverine movie will be far more berserker and badass than before. 

So far there is no other casting news on who will star alongside Hugh. The film is scheduled for release on July 26, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 To Feature "A Lot More Killing"

Victor Scalise must love his job. He is the visual director for _The Walking Dead_'s special effects department and in this new featurette from AMC, he shows us how he and the rest of the team increase the intensity of the show using CGI walkers, landscapes and more.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)

BRAVE Director Mark Andrews Looks Back At JOHN CARTER And Expresses Interest In Sequels

_John Carter_ divided critics and failed to make a significant impact at the box office, but what does _Brave_ director Mark Andrews make of this? After all, he did play a role in the early brainstorming stages of when the film was conceived (which he describes as, _"a crazy experience"_) and told The Playlist recently that he believes most of the blame lies with Disney. _"I was in denial for quite a bit and the studio pulled the plug on it a little prematurely and I think there were some mistakes in marketing. It was like 'Give it a chance! This thing is struggling to find itself! Hold on a little longer!' *I think, ultimately, what's really interesting now is that it's the #1 pirated movie of all time.* I think all the bad press has given it this mystique."_ Well, that's certainly one way of looking at it!

As for a sequel to the film, Andrews remains optimistic that he and director Andrew Stanton will re-team to work on a follow-up despite the fact that many have declared the film one of the biggest box office flops of all-time. _"It's going to get its legs back and me and Andrew aren't done with that story yet and we really want to do two and three. There's some great stuff for John Carter as a hero to deal with in the future. We're ready to go. As soon as somebody from Disney says, 'We want 'John Carter 2,'' we'd be right there."_ He also tells the site that Michael Chabon would be brought back to co-write any future films, although with the mixed critical response to _Brave_, only time will tell whether Andrews will also be involved with any of Disney's future projects


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Aldis Hodge Wants To Lead Marvel's BLACK PANTHER

Since news broke that Marvel Studios' 2014 _Captain America_ sequel may be followed by a big-screen adaptation of _The Black Panther_, potential T'Challa contenders have been modestly campaigning for the King of Wakanda. Via *Examiner*, the latest is actor Aldis Hodge. When asked if he favored a comic book series, Hodge replied:

*"Growing up I was a fan of Black Panther and X-Men comic books. I was also a huge Batman fan. There’s recently been a little buzz online about Marvel pushing for Black Panther, and I’ve been in love with the idea for years. I want the fans to know that the one role I really want to play is Black Panther. I grew up loving the Marvel world, and grew up on martial arts. I still train. When Black Panther came around, he was almost like an African American Batman."*

Aldis Hodge, 25, is best known for his Alec Hardison role on the TNT _Leverage_ TV series, which landed him a Saturn Award nomination for Best Supporting Actor in Television. He has also appeared in _Supernatural_ among many shows. And he currently has two films, _The East_ and _Lives of the Saints_, in production.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Anthony Mackie Interested In BLACK PANTHER Role

*"I was hoping I would be the Incredible Hulk, but that didn't work out,"* Mackie replied, laughing. *"I would love to be a part of it. I love Black Panther and I love the story behind it. It would be cool to be a part of it."*

*UPDATE:* In a separate interview with  The Daily Beast, Anthony Mackie further expressed interest in the role of T'Challa, in addition to a potential, and suspected, direction the film could head. 

_*If Black Panther is made into a movie, I would love for it to be along the lines of Batman. It has to be an adult action hero. I would love to be a part of it, though, and I would sign on to it today.*_

Anthony Mackie, 32, is personally one of my top 5 casting choices for T'Challa. Although the majority of his filmography doesn't exactly deem him fit for the role, hes dealt with action in _The Hurt Locker_. Anyhow, he's currently filming _Pain and Gain_ with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson & Mark Wahlberg. What do you think? 





Created by writer-editor Stan Lee & penciller-co-plotter Jack Kirby, “The Black Panther” (T'Challa) first appeared in “Fantastic Four #52,” and is the first black superhero in mainstream American comics. Back in January of 2011, Hollywood trades revealed that documentary writer Mark Bailey (“Ghosts of Abu Ghraib”) was hired to pen a live-action screenplay focused on the Wakandan king, for Marvel Studios. And recent claims indicate that “The Black Panther” adaptation could officiate Walt Disney Pictures' currently-untitled June 27, 2014 release date.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Say What? FLASH GORDON Star Now A Bodyguard In Mexico

*What’s it like doing security work in Mexico right now? It seems a little scary at the moment.

*It can be for somebody who’s not paying attention, who’s not using common sense. It could be very scary. It’s all perception. Don’t present yourself as a soft target. When we’re in these environments where it’s the real deal, we are traveling hard. We’re in armored vehicles. They look like normal sedans or SUVs, but they are armored. And we’re traveling hard and we’re traveling fast. With that said, most of the time we’re traveling low profile. We’re not putting up red flags. There are times when we have some dignitaries when we have to travel in a huge motorcade with weapons out the windows and stuff like that. But usually we stay under the radar. In other words, we don’t give the bad guys any opportunity. They’re watching us. We’re not stupid. They’re assessing, saying, “Well let me see, if I decide to hit this motorcade or this convoy, what are my percentages of success?” When they look at us and they know our training, they can only come up with one conclusion: it’s going to be a 20 to 30 to 40 percent chance, if that. So they’re not going to mess with us. And that’s not a macho statement. It’s just in the training. It’s just how we present ourselves.

*What might you see that would make you turn around?*

Okay, we’re at a major intersection in Tijuana and you look around at your situational awareness and you see the taco stand, everybody is doing their behavior that they’re supposed to be doing. You’ve got a couple next to you in a car who are kissing, a couple on your left who are arguing, you have people crossing the street, normal behavior. Why is there a pickup truck parked with two people in it and they’re not talking, their heads are not moving, and why are there a couple of SUVs across the street not moving? Well, I don’t know. But I’m not going to continue. I’m going to turn around. In other words, bad guys are usually bad actors. Seriously. They don’t know how to commit to the character that they’re doing.

*Have clients ever recognized you from your acting?*

They figure out after a while, but I separate the security industry from the film industry. When they find out that I was Flash Gordon and in the film business for years, that’s okay once I’ve already proven myself as a security professional. But when I start a project and people say, “Wait a minute, time out: you’re saying that we have a former superhero and/or actor in the movie business who’s protecting the lives of my family and me? Something’s wrong here.” [Laughs] I had a big, big successful executive at a major [movie] studio. I had been protecting him for about a year. Then he put it together. He said, “Oh my God, I know exactly who you are. I trust you with my life! Thank God I knew you as a security professional before I found out you were Flash Gordon.”


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

DIE HARD 5 Set Videos Feature A Bloodied Bruce Willis, Explosions & Car Stunts

_A Good Day to Die Hard_ has been filming in Budapest for the past few months and I've gathered some of the more interesting videos. Come check out John McClane and his son (Jai Courtney) covered in blood and debris.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

MEN IN BLACK 3 Concept Art For The Time Jump Controller & Alien Weapons


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)

Viggo Mortensen Offered Lead In THE LAST VOYAGE OF THE DEMETER

last we heard, _Dog Soldiers_ director Neil Marshall was attached to helm _The last Voyage Of The Demeter_ - the story of the doomed the ship that carried Dracula’s coffin from Transylvania to England - for Millennium Films. Sir Ben Kingsley and Noomi Rapace were also said to be on board as the ship's captain and a stowaway named Anna Billington, but nothing was ever officially confirmed. 






Now Bloody Disgusting report that both actors "may" still be attached, and that Viggo Mortenson has been offered the lead role of Henry Clemens. The site also reporst that the latest script draft by Lowell Cauffiel will _"place the voyage center stage in a tale that is reminiscent of the first movie in the Alien franchise, in which a crew is slaughtered one-by-one by a mysterious passenger."_

If that cast comes together, I would definitely be very interested to see this one. Vampire stories are a dime a dozen these days, and there are another 2 or 3 Dracula themed flicks either in production or at the planning stages as it is, but this sounds like it could be an original take on things.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)

First Official Trailer For ALEX CROSS Debuts!

Crusading Detective/Psychologist Alex Cross (Tyler Perry) meets his match when he goes against psychotic, mob "hit man", Michael "The Butcher" Sullivan (Matthew Fox). As Cross investigates the hit man's gruesome murders, Sullivan decides to send him a deadly message by killing his wife in cold blood. Enraged, Cross vows to hunt down the killer, if it's the last thing he does. However, Sullivan is a mastermind and continues to evade Cross while pushing him to an ethical breaking point as a cop and father. As Cross closes in on the killer, he discovers evidence that points to the unimaginable- a revelation that can change everything. Also starring Rachel Nichols, Edward Burns, Jean Reno, and Cicely Tyson, _Alex Cross_ hits theaters October 19, 2012!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)

Noooo!

Ryan Reynolds Officially Cast As The HIGHLANDER

A while ago we heard that Lionsgate were after Ryan Reynolds to play the lead role in their planned remake/reboot of _Highlander_. Back then word was that the actor was the front-runner and both parties were keen to work together, but that it was still in the negotiation stages and he was free to pursue other projects. Well, according to The Tracking Board.. 

_After roughly a month of negotiations, Ryan Reynolds has officially been cast in the lead role for HIGHLANDER. Reynolds will play Conner MacLeod, a Highlander who discovers he is one of a dwindling group of immortals who wander the earth and kill each other in combat for the final “Prize”_​


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)

New MAN OF STEEL Set Pic Gives Us A Look At A Young Clark Kent & Pals

Nothing major here really, but as anticipation builds for that first teaser trailer - and indeed any new official releases from the movie - a previously unseen set pic will have to keep us going for now. From left to right -  Robert Gerdisch (Whitney Fordham), Jack Foley (Pete Ross), and Dylan Sprayberry (Clark Kent). Thanks to Superman Homepage for the pic.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)

STARSHIP TROOPERS Reboot To Be Less Violent According To Producer Toby Jaffe

"The more expensive a film is, the harder it is now to make it that violent," explains Jaffe, also one of the team behind the Colin Farrell's _Total Recall_. "With _Recall_ in particular, we made a conscious choice to keep it tonally closer to something like _Minority Report_. It gives the studio, and us as producers, the opportunity to reintroduce it in a new way."​

"Verhoeven made his movie a critique of fascism," says Jaffe, "whereas Heinlein was writing from the perspective of someone who had served in World War II. Y'know, one man's fascism is another man's patriotism..."​

"Working in a visual-efects renaissance as we are, we have the ability to do so much more now. We can do the Jump Suits [armoured exoskeletons from Heinlein's novel], for example, which I don't think they could have done before."​


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)

New BEAUTY & THE BEAST Extended Trailer Featuring SMALLVILLE's Kristen Kreuk

On Thursdays this Fall the CW network will unleash one of it's best comedies in years! Check out the hilarious extended trailer for their new show _Beauty & The Beast_. The show has made the marvelous decision to make their Beast not look like a beast. Clearly the Disney and Ron Perlman versions of the tale got it completely wrong. On top of that they have an adorable actress that is 5 foot 3 inches small kicking the ever living snot out of full grown thugs. Awesome! I'm telling you CW hasn't had a comedy this good since _Aliens in America!_ I can't understand why CW consistently finishes in sixth place in total viewers? It's a mystery!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/JoshWildingNewsAndReviews/news/?a=62453

A new viral site called ProjectPrometheus.com has launched and takes fans to a "Careers" page featuring three new viral videos from Weyland Corporation employees. Only the video below (featuring Jamie Rossi, a "nanotechnologist") is currently available, although the next two are sure to follow soon after. However, the most interesting part is that fact that the end of the video reveals the URL, ProjectPrometheus.com/SDCC. There's nothing there just yet, but as any self respecting comic book fan should know, "SDCC" stands for the San Diego Comic Con (taking place next month). Looks like the story of _Prometheus_ is far from over...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)

Matt Damon to Return to ‘Bourne’ Franchise? | XFINITY Movie Blog by Comcast

Damon and Renner to Team Up in Fifth Bourne Movie?


Empire talked to The Bourne Legacy director/co-writer Tony Gilroy, producer Frank Marshall and star Jeremy Renner.

Renner told the magazine that his character, Aaron Cross, is "coming from a completely different background to Jason [Bourne]. He knows exactly who he is; he signed up to this...He wants to be part of a team. I can tell you he was in the military then he joined the [program]. He's a person who wants to be part of something... to have a sense of purpose. But then it's taken away."

Marshall, however, dropped the more interesting bit: "You see there are several different [programs] in the movie with different skill sets. All possibilities are open. My dream is that in the next one we see Matt and Jeremy team up."

That would be quite something. The action thriller, also starring Rachel Weisz, Edward Norton, Albert Finney, Joan Allen, Scott Glenn, Stacy Keach and Oscar Isaac, opens in theaters on August 10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^ Looking forward to this film. Loved Ludlum's original books and what Eric Van Lustbader has done with the Bourne character as well.

The Bourne Legacy Official Theatrical Trailer [HD]: New Footage, Jeremy Renner Is The New Bourne - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)

Edward R. Pressman Says That THE CROW Remake Is A 'Reinvention' Of The Graphic Novel

As you might know, _The Crow_ is getting a reboot, and even though nobody wants to see it, it's still gonna happen. Now the producer Edward R. Pressman says that it's gonna be a 'reinvention' of the James O'Barr's graphic novel for the 21st Century.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)

MORTAL KOMBAT Director Teases Upcoming Fight Match-Ups

Want to know what's happening with the mysterious MK film? Director Kevin Tancharoen has revealed a few pages of the script which reveal a few of the fight match-ups you can expect to see when the film is released.

Today on Kevin Tancharoen's twitter account, many hungry fans were treated to some minor tidbits of scenes we can expect to see in the upcoming Mortal Kombat reboot! 

The scenes involve Jax, Kabal, Scorpion and Sub-Zero.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)

Vin Diesel Uses Facebook To Release New Still From RIDDICK!

It's been a few months since filming for _Riddick_ has wrapped. Since it is in post-produciton, Vin Diesel was invited into the editing room to view an early cut of the film and shares his thoughts below along with this new still.

"You know I like to let you in on things, even before Hollywood knows...Haha... Last night I was invited in to the editing room, to see the first cut of the new Riddick... WOW!!! P.s. I was so affected/excited... I couldn't sleep. GRRRR!!!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2012)

First THE EXPENDABLES 2 Clip Now Online

Lionsgate has released a new clip from their upcoming action sequel _The Expendables 2_, featuring Barney Ross (Sylvester Stallone) and Lee Christmas (Jason Statham).


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2012)

David Warner Returns!

*It’s been confirmed that the mighty David Warner is returning to the world of Doctor Who and stars in an episode of the new series.*
David’s previous credits include The Omen, Titanic and Star Trek VI but Doctor Who fans will remember him as the voice of Lord Azlok in the animated Tenth Doctor adventure, Dreamland. During the recording of that story we caught up with him and talked about Doctor Who, plus we got David Tennant’s thoughts on David Warner. 
You can see the interview now or remind yourself of what a fantastic villain he made in Dreamland!

BBC - Blogs - Doctor Who - David Warner Returns!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2012)

SKYFALL Spoilers In Leaked Storyboards & Adele Working On Theme Song


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2012)

UPDATE: GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY Coming May 16th, 2014

Earlier today, Latino Review revealed that _Guardians of the Galaxy_ is Marvel's other 2014 movie. Variety has now confirmed this rumour (adding further credibility to the initial claims) and says that the studio are indeed planning to release it on May 16th, 2014. They mention that their reason for travelling back in time from the 31st Century is to, "help to battle the Badoon, an evil alien race that attempts to conquer Earth's solar system." However, it is not made clear whether or not this is the exact direction in which the film will go, although it matches up with what we heard earlier today. Apparently, Marvel are very happy with the script written by Nicole Perlman, a relative unknown who came out of Disney's screenwriting program. Their sources also tell them that the studio has prioritized this over _Black Panther_, although Marvel Studios is also said to be working on _Ant-Man_, _Dr. Strange_ and _The Inhumans_ (as well as _The Avengers 2_ in 2015).

*UPDATE:* The Hollywood Reporter also claims to have heard from reliable sources that a _Guardians of the Galaxy_ movie will be announced at this year's San Diego Comic-Con and reveal that, _"Those in the know say the project is in line with Avengers in tone in the sense there is plenty of comedic elements on display."_ Nicole Perlman has written two drafts of the screenplay (she also impressed Marvel with a _Black Widow_ solo script) and worked on _Thor_. Marvel is said to be on the hunt for a director.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2012)

Surprise! GODZILLA Coming to Comic-Con

Yesterday _Latino Review_ broke the story that Marvel's 2014 mystery movie is _Guardians of the Galaxy_ and now they have even more exciting news. Legendary Pictures who has been extremely quiet on the _Godzilla_ front will finally unleash their vision of the creature for all to see at Comic-Con this year in the enormous Hall H. 





Not only is Legendary bringing the Lizard to comic con but get this, I hear the presentation is SICK! I’m not going to get into specific spoiler territory because then what’s the point of attending the panel, but take this one to the bank.

Godzilla will stomp both the audio and video systems within Hall H two weeks from this Saturday! I’ll be there to witness it myself. I can already envision them shutting down the lights, hearing Godzilla’s roar, and the crowd going wild!​- _Latino Review_​
The film will be directed by Gareth Edwards (_Monsters_) based on a script by David Goyer that Max Borenstein has rewritten.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> From the Doctor Who Facebook Page:
> 
> "Very sad to confirm that Caroline John, who played companion Liz Shaw in 1970, has passed away."



Noomi Rapace as Elizabeth Shaw had an eerie resemblance to Caroline John when she dressed for her character.

BBC One - Doctor Who , Caroline John


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

New Stills From THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Give Us Our First Look At The Prison

New Stills From THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Give Us Our First Look At The Prison
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In two new official pics from the third season of the excellent tv show, we see the grounds of the prison which is overrun with Walkers, and, some of our heroes with their war faces on ready to hack n slash..Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 7/2/2012


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Hugo Weaving Shares His Thoughts On 3-D And The Joy Of Returning For THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY

Hugo Weaving Shares His Thoughts On 3-D And The Joy Of Returning For THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_The lord of the Rings_ star comments on how nice it was to see everyone again on the set of _The Hobbit_, and how he thinks 3-D should go when the filming starts.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

Well worth seeing.

The Amazing Spider-Man: Post-Credits Scene *SPOILERS*


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you Curt. I haven't had time to see yet, but it is on the list. 
I saw a bad one called, "Young Adult"  pretty terrible.  





Curt James said:


> Loved that movie!
> 
> Lockout Trailer (2012) HD - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

GHOSTBUSTERS 3 Gets A Brand New Writing Staff




WIVB 4 caught up with Dan Aykroyd this past weekend as he was promoting his hooch. The actor was of course asked about _Ghostbusters 3_ and he revealed that a new writing staff is currently working on it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

New PACIFIC RIM (Low-Res) Still Gives Us Our First Look At Charlie Hunnam

[SIZE=-1]When legions of monstrous creatures, known as Kaiju, started rising from the sea, a war began that would take millions of lives and consume humanity?s resources for years on end. To combat the giant Kaiju, a special type of weapon was devised: massive robots, called Jaegers, which are controlled simultaneously by two pilots whose minds are locked in a neural bridge. But even the Jaegers are proving nearly defenseless in the face of the relentless Kaiju. On the verge of defeat, the forces defending mankind have no choice but to turn to two unlikely heroes-a washed up former pilot (Charlie Hunnam) and an untested trainee (Rinko Kikuchi)-who are teamed to drive a legendary but seemingly obsolete Jaeger from the past. Together, they stand as mankind?s last hope against the mounting apocalypse.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



His cameo is very clever and drew a huge crowd response/laughter. Just wonderful! I'm sure it will pop up on YouTube eventually!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)

First Look At Matt Damon In Neill Blomkamp's ELYSIUM

Sci-fi fans should be anticipating this one quite a bit, since it's being directed by the man responsible for the fantastic _District 9_. Like that movie, _Elysium_ is expected to combine action with sociopolitical ideas.     EW have debuted the first image of Matt Damon as the movie's "hero" Max..






In the year 2159, two classes of people exist: the very wealthy "Coordinators," people who can afford bio-genetical engineering, who live on a pristine man-made space station called Elysium, built by the Armadyne Corporation, and the rest, who live on an overpopulated, ruined Earth. Secretary Rhodes, a hard government ofﬁcial, will stop at nothing to enforce anti-immigration laws and preserve the luxurious lifestyle of the citizens of Elysium. That doesn?t stop the people of Earth from trying to get in, by any means they can. When unlucky ex-con Max is backed into a corner, he agrees to take on a daunting mission that if successful will not only save his life, but could bring equality to these polarized worlds.​
_Elysium_ also stars Jodie Foster, Wagner Moura, Sharlto Copley and Alice Braga. It is scheduled to be released on March 1, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)

Marc Webb Explains THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN End-Credits Scene Spoilers

The director states his reasoning behind the confusing end-credits scene, while actor Rhys Ifans offers a more concrete clue on the identity of the shadowy figure and also reveals that he's not signed-up for more Spidey films.Mark Julian - 7/4/2012

*Marc Webb, when asked if the shadowy figure at the end of The Amazing Spider-Man is indeed Norman Osborn:*
Marc Webb: "There is a silhouette as Peter enters Oscorp on a display, which reads our founder, Norman Osborn.  And there is a back-story which I will not reveal.  We wanted to convey that there were more forces at work than you may have initially thought. That's all I can say about that. But I invite speculation. I think it's very fun and interesting to listen to."

Webb goes on to say that the shadowy figure may not necessarily be the main villain in the next installment but that he will play a role.

Get More: Movie Trailers, Movies Blog​


*Dr. Connors actor Rhys Ifans on that same end-credits scene:*
Rhys Ifans: Connors is sent to an asylum, a high-security asylum, as you would be if you threw police towers across the Brooklyn Bridge. And he's visited by, shall we say, a representative from Oscorp. How he gets into that cell and how he leaves that cell without the guards knowing? We have yet to find out."

Ifans goes on to say the he isn't signed up for more Spider-Man films but and that "nothing is written in stone" but he was happy to see that his character was alive at the end of the film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

Watch the reactions of the interviewer during this clip of Joe Manganiello describing his stripping in Magic Mike:

Joe Manganiello's statue routine in 'Magic Mike': What you DIDN'T see | Inside Movies | EW.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

Sony Confirm That THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN Is The First Of A Trilogy

_The Amazing Spider-Man_ is off to a very good start, netting $35m on its opening day in the States, giving it the biggest Tuesday opening of all time. Many experts also believe the movie could reach the $150m mark by the end of the weekend. Sony had already given a sequel the green light before this movie was even close to being released, so it shouldn't come as much of a surprise that they've given a third installment the go ahead now that big bucks are being made. The following was announced on the official _TASM_ Facebook page..

_It's finally here! The Amazing Spider-Man is the first installment in a movie trilogy that will explore how our fave hero's journey was shaped by the disappearance of his parents._


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

TDKR: Sir Michael Caine On Saying Goodbye To Alfred

In an interesting interview with Empire, Sir Michael Caine chats about working with Christopher Nolan for the last time as Alfred Pennyworth. The actor reminisces about being a part of five movies with _"the greatest technicians in every field, in the entire movie industry anywhere"_, and shares his feelings on leaving behind a character he feels is an essential, but not massive, part in the _Dark Knight_ trilogy. Caine remains tight lipped on any plot points, but does reveal that Alfred _"gets some great moments. I have a couple in this last one, too."_. Here are some excerpts..

_*What's new with Alfred then, in The Dark Knight Rises?*

Its such a plot point that I can't tell you. We've signed agreements for silence. I think I'd go to jail if I told you. Or I'd have to kill you. But we don't want either of those things to happen!

*Will you miss playing Alfred?*

In a way, but in a way it's right. I mean, I've played him three times. His role in Batman is to be your reality. When you get into the fantasy, suddenly you've got the butler there saying exactly what you're thinking - "you can't do that! You can't go flying up in a bat suit in here! What are you, nuts?!" He is the foot on the ground and that's what was always important to me. And I played it that way. I remember once when Chris told me this would be the last one I said, "if they're doing another one I'm going to play the butler if it's any good and if they offer it to me." He said, "I want ten percent." I said, "No, you're not getting it!". It's that sort of relationship..._​
For the full interview be sure to head over to Empire by following the link Sir Michael Caine On The Dark Knight Trilogy


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

First Details On What Special Features To Expect On The PROMETHEUS Blu-Ray

_Prometheus_ split fans and critics alike, but will the answers so desperately wanted by so many finally be answered with the release of Sir Ridley Scott's sci-fi epic on Blu-ray? Read on for the first details on over two and a half hours of special features.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

First MAD MAX: FURY ROAD Set Photos surface !

early set photos from George Miller?s Mad Max: Fury Road today From on location in Africa, feature model/star Abbey Lee Kershaw and some suped-up vehicles that continue the signature look of the Mad Max franchise.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

The big brother is coming to America:

Meet Chris and Liam Hemsworth's big brother, Luke | PopWatch | EW.com

[h=1]Meet Chris and Liam Hemsworth's big brother, Luke[/h]by Grady Smith







Image Credit: Newspix/Rex / Rex USA


You already know Chris Hemsworth from movies like _The Avengers_ and _Snow White and the Huntsman_. You know Liam Hemsworth from _The Hunger Games_ and upcoming _The Expendables 2_. But there?s a third Hemsworth, too. His name is Luke, he got into acting long before either of his brothers, and in case you didn?t know, he?s planning on joining them in Hollywood later this year. He has signed on with ROAR Management, the same team that handles his brothers.

The 31-year-old started acting ten years ago on the Australian soap opera _Neighbours_, but after years of chasing roles, he tells EW that he became ?disillusioned? with the field and decided to open up his own timber-flooring business. While the flooring company (where both Liam and Chris have worked) has supported his family ? which includes his wife Samantha and three daughters, ages 4, 2, and a new arrival who?s only a few weeks old ? he decided about a year ago to get back into acting. His comeback role arrived quickly in the gritty motorcycle miniseries _Bikie Wars: Brothers in Arm_s, which debuted on Australian TV in May.

We chatted with the eldest Hemsworth brother about growing up with Thor and Gale. Here?s what the affable Aussie had to say:

*ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: What were you all like as kids?*
*LUKE HEMSWORTH:* We were crazy. We would spend time in the bush. Mom would say get out of the house, and we would just go. We had all sorts of large swings, and flying foxes, and various death traps throughout the forest that we?d try and do our best to hurt ourselves on. It was a great childhood in terms of being creative, I think. Getting outside, getting out of the house. Mom would put the TV in the cupboard. She?d say, ?That?s it. I?ve had enough. The TV is going in the wardrobe,? and she?d lock it up for three months.

*Before we move on, you need to tell me what a flying fox is.*
A zip line, I think, is what you guys call it? Basically a rope between two trees with a knot at the end that stops you. Our knot was tied really close to the tree, so if you didn?t hang on with all your might, you?d actually wrap around the tree. Sort out the men from the boys that way!

*Were you into surfing?*
My dad?s parents lived on the beach, so we grew up around the beach, and then Mom and Dad moved there and bought a house, which is where they still live. We?re still down there every weekend almost, you know ? my family and I. The girls are starting to really enjoy the ocean. But we all love surfing, the boys. We try to go on a surfing trip every year, [or do] some exotic thing in nature or something like that.

*You mention your kids. Your brother, Chris, and his wife Elsa Pataky, recently welcomed a daughter, India. Have you gotten to give him any parenting advice?*
I actually made him a little video on how to wrap her up so that she can?t get her arms out [of the blanket.] He had a bit of trouble with her ? she?s a bit of a Houdini. So I made a little video of how we wrap up our baby, but he said she still escaped! (laughs) As a parent you go through a whole lot of really tough things, and you kind of want other parents to experience those tough things as payback ? especially when it?s your brother.  You need them to be awake half the night and realize all the complaining that I?ve done over the years about getting no sleep and having to deal with all the trials and tribulations. I actually try to give him as little advice as possible. Or lead him in the wrong direction ? that?s a lot of fun too.

*Did you keep in touch with Chris when he first moved out to Los Angeles?*
We were definitely in contact for a lot of that time. Chris had some funny stories living in the back of [his manager?s] house, the guest house there, and becoming a bit of an unofficial nanny with his kids. He sort of had a bit of a trial-by-fire there as well. He called me up a few times and said, ?What do I do?? And once again, I?d just lead him in the wrong direction.

*Wasn?t your character on Neighbours an ex-surfer who became a paraplegic?
*No, that was Liam! (laughs) Liam was in a wheelchair.

*Well this is embarrassing. I mixed up my Hemsworths! Tell me about your character.
*I was a footballer, and I was actually a drug dealer on the show, like a dealer of growth hormones. It?s funny, because I played football as a kid ? Australian rules football ? for ten years, and one of my nicknames was Roids.

*Be honest. Did you ever do them?
*No! _[Laughs]_ I never had to. I was all ridiculously oversized calves and thighs and biceps and head. My head is massive. My head is like off the charts.

*Have you met Liam?s fianc?, Miley Cyrus?*
Yeah, she?s great. She loves our kids, and our kids absolutely love her. She won our hearts. I find her really interesting. I find her very articulate, and years in maturity above her age.  But at the same time, she?s very much like Liam.  I think a lot of people don?t realize that they are really, really in love. They actually are a perfect match in a lot of ways.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^^ Great interview.

Have you seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV9tHBF8mh8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes. I was about to post that.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2012)

This one was attached to the Spiderman movie:


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

The Hobbit Films Wrap Principal Photography

The filmmaker posted :
We made it! Shoot day 266 and the end of principal photography on The Hobbit. Thanks to our fantastic cast and crew for getting us this far, and to all of you for your support! Next stop, the cutting room. Oh, and Comic Con! 
Cheers, Peter J


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

Jack O'Connell Cast In 300: BATTLE OF ARTEMISIA

*Daily Mail* (via The Playlist) reveals that British actor Jack O'Connell (who previously worked on the television series _Skins_, and will be soon be seen in Legendary Pictures' _The Seventh Son_) has signed on for a role in Warner Bros.' planned _300_ follow-up, apparently titled _300: Battle Of Artemisia_. The movie is expected to begin production this summer in Bulgaria. O'Connell is said to be playing the character Calista, and is currently undergoing some sword training for the part. Jamie Blackley was previously set to play the character, but recently dropped out. He joins previously revealed cast members Sullivan Stapleton, Eva Green, Rodrigo Santoro (who's reprising his role as Xerxes from the first movie) and Callan Mulvey. Noam Murro is directing from a script by Kurt Johnstad.

_300: Battle Of Artemisia_ is expected to hit theaters August 2nd, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

The Dark Tower series a Warner Brothers trilogy?!

With HBO Producing The TV Series?!?!

After many months of being swallowed by oblivion, at last, we have a studio revealing interest in adapting The Dark Tower series, Stephen King's science fiction-fantasy-post apocalyptic-horror-western-epic-saga. Mike Flemming reports from Deadline.com that none other than Warner Brothers are, for a fact, in negotiations and are very close to making a deal -with Ron Howard and partners, to bankroll their interpretation of King's magnum opus.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

13-Minute Featurette For THE DARK KNIGHT RISES Released


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> The Dark Tower series a Warner Brothers trilogy?!
> 
> With HBO Producing The TV Series?!?!
> 
> After many months of being swallowed by oblivion, at last, we have a studio revealing interest in adapting The Dark Tower series, Stephen King's science fiction-fantasy-post apocalyptic-horror-western-epic-saga. Mike Flemming reports from Deadline.com that none other than Warner Brothers are, for a fact, in negotiations and are very close to making a deal -with Ron Howard and partners, to bankroll their interpretation of King's magnum opus.



That could be amazing! I loved that story.

*The Dark Tower (series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2012)

Oscar-winning star Ernest Borgnine dies at 95 | Comcast

LOS ANGELES ? Ernest Borgnine, the beefy screen star known for blustery, often villainous roles, but who won the best-actor Oscar for playing against type as a lovesick butcher in "Marty" in 1955, died Sunday. He was 95.
His longtime spokesman, Harry Flynn, told The Associated Press that Borgnine died of renal failure at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center with his wife and children at his side.
Borgnine, who endeared himself to a generation of Baby Boomers with the 1960s TV comedy "McHale's Navy," first attracted notice in the early 1950s in villain roles, notably as the vicious Fatso Judson, who beat Frank Sinatra to death in "From Here to Eternity."
Then came "Marty," a low-budget film based on a Paddy Chayefsky television play that starred Rod Steiger. Borgnine played a 34-year-old who fears he is so unattractive he will never find romance. Then, at a dance, he meets a girl with the same fear.
"Sooner or later, there comes a point in a man's life when he's gotta face some facts," Marty movingly tells his mother at one point in the film. "And one fact I gotta face is that, whatever it is that women like, I ain't got it. I chased after enough girls in my life. I-I went to enough dances. I got hurt enough. I don't wanna get hurt no more."
The realism of Chayefsky's prose and Delbert Mann's sensitive direction astonished audiences accustomed to happy Hollywood formulas. Borgnine won the Oscar and awards from the Cannes Film Festival, New York Critics and National Board of Review.
Mann and Chayefsky also won Oscars, and the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences hailed the $360,000 "Marty" as best picture over big-budget contenders "The Rose Tattoo," "Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing," "Picnic" and "Mister Roberts."
"The Oscar made me a star, and I'm grateful," Borgnine told an interviewer in 1966. "But I feel had I not won the Oscar I wouldn't have gotten into the messes I did in my personal life."
Those messes included four failed marriages, including one in 1964 to singer Ethel Merman that lasted less than six weeks.
But Borgnine's fifth marriage, in 1973 to Norwegian-born Tova Traesnaes, endured and brought with it an interesting business partnership. She manufactured and sold her own beauty products under the name of Tova and used her husband's rejuvenated face in her ads.
During a 2007 interview with the AP, Borgnine expressed delight that their union had reached 34 years. "That's longer than the total of my four other marriages," he commented, laughing heartily.
Although still not a marquee star until after "Marty," the roles of heavies started coming regularly after "From Here to Eternity." Among the films: "Bad Day at Black Rock," "Johnny Guitar," "Demetrius and the Gladiators," "Vera Cruz."
Director Nick Ray advised the actor: "Get out of Hollywood in two years or you'll be typed forever." Then came the Oscar, and Borgnine's career was assured.
He played a sensitive role opposite Bette Davis in another film based on a Chayefsky TV drama, "The Catered Affair," a film that was a personal favorite. It concerned a New York taxi driver and his wife who argued over the expense of their daughter's wedding.
But producers also continued casting Borgnine in action films such as "Three Bad Men," "The Vikings," "Torpedo Run," "Barabbas," "The Dirty Dozen" and "The Wild Bunch."
Then he successfully made the transition to TV comedy.
From 1962 to 1966, Borgnine ? a Navy vet himself ? starred in "McHale's Navy" as the commander of a World War II PT boat with a crew of misfits and malcontents. Obviously patterned after Phil Silvers' popular Sgt. Bilko, McHale was a con artist forever tricking his superior, Capt. Binghamton, played by the late Joe Flynn.
The cast took the show to the big screen in 1964 with a "McHale's Navy" movie.
"We lost another great guy today," tweeted actress Barbara Eden, who starred in another 1960s television show, "I Dream of Jeannie."
Borgnine's later films included "Ice Station Zebra," "The Adventurers," "Willard," "The Poseidon Adventure," "The Greatest" (as Muhammad Ali's manager), "Convoy," "Ravagers," "Escape from New York," "Moving Target" and "Mistress."
More recently, Borgnine had a recurring role as the apartment house doorman-cum-chef in the NBC sitcom "The Single Guy." He had a small role in the unsuccessful 1997 movie version of "McHale's Navy." And he was the voice of Mermaid Man on "SpongeBob SquarePants" and Carface on "All Dogs Go to Heaven 2."
"I don't care whether a role is 10 minutes long or two hours," he remarked in 1973. "And I don't care whether my name is up there on top, either. Matter of fact, I'd rather have someone else get top billing; then if the picture bombs, he gets the blame, not me."
Ermes Efron Borgnino was born in Hamden, Conn., on Jan. 24, 1917, the son of Italian immigrant parents. The family lived in Milan when the boy was 2 to 7, then returned to Connecticut, where he attended school in New Haven.
Borgnine joined the Navy in 1935 and served on a destroyer during World War II. He weighed 135 pounds when he enlisted. He left the Navy 10 years later, weighing exactly 100 pounds more.
"I wouldn't trade those 10 years for anything," he said in 1956. "The Navy taught me a lot of things. It molded me as a man, and I made a lot of wonderful friends."
For a time he contemplated taking a job with an air conditioning company. But his mother persuaded him to enroll at the Randall School of Dramatic Arts in Hartford. He stayed four months, the only formal training he received.
He appeared in repertory at the Barter Theater in Virginia, toured as a hospital attendant in "Harvey" and played a villain on TV's "Captain Video."
After earning $2,300 in 1951, Borgnine almost accepted a position with an electrical company. But the job fell through, and he returned to acting, moving into a modest house in Los Angeles' San Fernando Valley.
His first marriage was to Rhoda Kenins, whom he met when she was a Navy pharmacist's mate and he was a patient. They had a daughter, but the marriage ended in divorce after his "Marty" stardom.
Borgnine married Mexican actress Katy Jurado in 1959, and their marriage resulted in headlined squabbles from Hollywood to Rome before it ended in 1964.
In 1963, he and Merman startled the show business world by announcing, after a month's acquaintance, that they would marry when his divorce from Jurado became final. The Broadway singing star and the movie tough guy seemed to have nothing in common, and their marriage ended in 38 days after a fierce battle.
"If you blinked, you missed it," Merman once cracked.
Next came one-time child actress Donna Rancourt, with whom Borgnine had a daughter, and finally his happy union with Tova.
On Jan. 24, 2007, Borgnine celebrated his 90th birthday with a party for friends and family at a West Hollywood bistro. He seemed little changed from his years as a lusty villain or sympathetic hero on the screen. His only concession to age had come at 88 when he gave up driving the bus he would take around the country, stopping to talk with local folks along the way.
During an interview at the time, Borgnine complained that he wanted to continue acting but most studio executives kept asking, "Is he still alive?"
"I just want to do more work," he said. "Every time I step in front of a camera I feel young again. I really do. It keeps your mind active and it keeps you going."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool Concept Art For REAL STEEL, THE HUNGER GAMES & AKIRA Featuring Kaneda's Bike


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

Four Actors Join The Cast Of THE WOLVERINE

_*Hiroyuki Sanada* ("Lost," Rush Hour 3, The Last Samurai) is set to play Shingen; veteran actor *Hal Yamanouchi* (The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou, Push, Sinbad of the Seven Seas) plays Yashida; and new discoveries *Tao Okamoto* and *Rila [frick]ushima* will star as Mariko and Yukio, respectively._​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

UPDATE: Will Yun Lee Cast As SILVER SAMURAI In THE WOLVERINE

UPDATE:  Will Yun Lee Cast As SILVER SAMURAI In THE WOLVERINE

According to Variety, Fox and James Mangold have found the villain for their upcoming _Wolverine_ movie in the form of Will Yun Lee. The site report that - _"details of the Harada character are being kept under wraps and production is scheduled to begin next month in Australia."_ - but of course we all know that "Harada" has to be Kenuichio Harada, better known as The Silver Samurai. 

Lee has appeared in numerous movies and tv shows over the years, including the _Witchblade_ tv movie and _Elektra_. He also has upcoming roles in _Red Dawn_ and the _Total Recall_ remakes.

UPDATE: THR report that Brian Tee (_Grimm_) has also joined the cast as Norubo Mori, _"a corrupt minister of justice who is about to marry the daughter of a Yakuza crime lord"_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

3D conversion after filming. Does that work out well?

MAN OF STEEL To Recieve The Post Conversion Treatment

Superman gets some extra dimensions for the big screen. A post 3D and IMAX conversion will give the Man of Steel some extra box-office strength.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

Independence Day 2 And A New Stargate A Possibility

Speaking about an Independence Day sequel Dean Devlin told The Hollywood Reporter :

"for the very first time since we did the original, I feel we have a worthy concept, a worthy path to go, ..Whether or not we can make this happen, if we can get all the pieces to come together, that?s gonna be challenging."​






"We resisted doing the sequel for years because we still wanted to honor the first one. The first one gave us all careers, and we really love that movie and loved the experience," Devlin explained. "We didn?t want to make a movie because it was financially a good idea, we only wanted to do it when we had an idea and a concept that creatively felt like it honored the first one -- that it felt like an organic sequel as opposed to ?let?s just go make some more money.'
I feel like we got it," he continued. "I think it took a long time, but I feel like we finally got something that really feels like, 'that?s worth seeing as a sequel to Independence Day.'"​
And regarding Stargate he added:

"Stargate has always had this empty hole, When we made the first one, we always intended on doing part two and three, and we were prevented for years. And our hope is that we can get another chance at Stargate and tell the entire story we wanted to tell."​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

RUMOR: Two Japanese Pop-Stars Joining The Cast Of THE WOLVERINE?


Even though casting is being quite tight-lipped, Japanese pop-stars Jin Akanishi and GACKT are rumored to be joining Hugh Jackman in the upcoming X-Men spin-off, _The Wolverine_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2012)

Michael Fassbender To Star In ASSASSIN'S CREED

There has been talk of a big screen adaptation of Ubisoft's _Assassin's Creed_ for a while now, and while fans were worried they would be getting another _Doom_ or _Resident Evil_, A-List actor Michael Fassbender (_X-Men: First Class_) has signed up for the title role!


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2012)

the previews for Total Recall actually look kind of kick ass...I may have to retract my earlier statement as that was one of Arnold's lamest movies...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)

Mackenzie Crook & Tara Fitzgerald To Join GAME OF THRONES Season 3?

The rumor mill has tossed out a couple of possible cast additions ahead of the _GOT_ panel at Comic-Con. If true, the _Pirates Of The Caribbean_ actor would play Vargo Hoat, while Fitzgerald would play Selyse Florent..

_Game Of Thrones_ resumes filming for its third season this month in Belfast, and we have a couple of new names that might be joining them: British actors Mackenzie Crook - who most American fans will know from the _Pirates Of The Carribean_ movies, and most Brit fans from tv's _The Office_ - and Tara Fitzgerald (_Brassed Off, Rancid Aliminium_).
According to IFTN.._Crook, best known for his role as Gareth Keenan in ?The Office?, is reportedly set to play Vargo ?The Goat? Hoat in the HBO series, while Fitzgerald, a regular on BBC series ?Waking the Dead?, is rumoured to play Selyse Florent, the wife of Stannis Baratheon, played by Stephen Dillane )._​
Representatives of both Crook and Fitzgerald were unable to comment on the casting news, but it is expected all will be revealed when the casting announcements are made official at Comic-Con in California on Friday July 13.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)

Odin To Share Scenes With Jane Foster In THOR 2

In the first film Thor destroys the rainbow bridge thus preventing him from venturing back to Earth. Of course this issue was sort of solved in _The Avengers_ because Odin mustered up some Dark Magic. But that came off as something they couldn't do all the time going forward, so now it seems they'll transport Jane Foster to Asgard instead. Well, according to Sir Anthony Hopkins, and you never question a Sir.  

*?I haven?t got a script yet but I believe Natalie and I have some scenes together this time."*

Hopkins says he?s looking as much forward to ?Thor 2″ as he is to ?Red 2″, in which he plays a ?crazy scientist?.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)

???Doctor Who??? Set Photos: Character Return Confirmed & First Look at the New Companion! | Screen Rant


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

First Set Visit For OZ THE GREAT AND POWERFUL; Trailer To Debut This Thursday

_Oz The Great and Powerful_ will see director Sam Raimi re-team with _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ star James Franco (who he last worked with on the _Spider-Man_ trilogy) and an all-star cast which includes Mila Kunis, Rachel Weisz and Zach Braff. Entertainment Tonight have revealed the following set visit, as well as confirming plans to release the first trailer for the film this Thursday.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> the previews for Total Recall actually look kind of kick ass...I may have to retract my earlier statement as that was one of Arnold's lamest movies...



Brand New Featurette For TOTAL RECALL Revealed


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY: The Trolls Are Finally Revealed At Comic-Con

These life-sized Trolls are on display at WETA's _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ display at this year's San Diego Comic-Con. It's likely that these were used as reference for the animators at the digital effects house during production of the Peter Jackson helmed _The Lord of the Rings_ prequel(s). Many thanks to Bleeding Cool for the following image, and be sure to stay tuned to CBM for more from the event over the next few days.

Click on the image below to view the full-size version.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

MAN OF STEEL And OZ THE GREAT AND POWERFUL Teaser Trailers Classified

The ever-reliable Alberta Film Ratings have revealed an updated list of classified film trailers and as you can see below, we have some VERY exciting news. Seen it? Yeah, you're not even reading this at this point, are you?! Exciting stuff indeed. Regardless, when exactly this teaser will debut remains unknown at this point (those of you lucky enough to be at this weekend's San Diego Comic-Con will more than likely get to see it at the Hall H panel) but you can guarantee that it will be playing before _The Dark Knight Rises_ next Friday.





1:27 is a pretty short, so here's hoping we'll actually get some footage from the film rather than just the logo and a voiceover! Either way, it will be a real treat to see ANYTHING from _Man of Steel_ at this point.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

Josh Trank Officially Set For FANTASTIC FOUR Reboot; David Slade Exits DAREDEVIL Reboot

Although Twentieth Century Fox has no big announcements for this week's San Diego Comic-Con, the ever-reliable *Deadline* has obtained various updates surrounding the studios' Marvel property slate. The site has revealed finalized plans for the upcoming _Fantastic Four_ reboot, in addition to a setback for the _Daredevil_ film.

Deadline suggests that, despite having many projects in the works, _Chronicle_ director Josh Trank is in final negotiations to helm the _Fantastic Four_ reboot next. Also, the film will be the next Marvel project on Fox's radar to move into production following _The Wolverine_ & _X-Men: First Class_ sequels. A release date has been locked.

In regards to the _Daredevil_ remake, the site further reports that David Slade has dropped the project, while Fox has been on the hunt for a new director since. With a completed screenplay they're happy, they're hoping to kick off production for the remake before the The Man Without Fear's rights revert back to Marvel Studios. The reason for Slade's departure is timing; mainly having to direct the pilot of a _ Hannibal _ series.

Josh Trank was also on Sony's radar to helm their Spidey spin-off, *Venom*, however, he'll direct _F4_ first.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

Channing Tatum Confirms Another Magic Mike Film Is in Works | Comcast

Where are all the lawbreakers at?

Before we rush to pick up the dollar bills we just threw in the air out of excitement, we have to tell you the great news: *Channing Tatum* tells _*Glamour U.K* . _that another _Magic Mike_ film is coming! 
Yes, we are also hootin' and hollerin' right now.

"Yes, yes and yes!" he says about the idea of a sequel. "We're working on the concept now. We want to flip the script and make it bigger."
Just how _big_, Channing? 

Fans were loud and clear on wanting a follow-up film?and just to make it clear, an actual plot is not really necessary as long as there are more *half-naked dances and sideworms* ?so the cast have been asked about the possibility of another flick being made for a while. 

*MORE: Movie Review ?Magic Mike Is Worth the Dollar Bills *

"We're actually talking about the possibility of doing the prequel," *Joe Manganiello *told *Hollywood.com* last month. "Because if you do the sequel, then you lose Mike [Tatum's character]. Otherwise, what's Mike going to do? He's going to come back for one big heist...so, you would do the prequel?how they got there." 

That sounds like a fantastic idea! We definitely wouldn't want to compromise any Tatum screen time, you know, for the sake of the story and all.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

‘Arrested Development’ Cast and Crew Start Production in Four Weeks | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


A series of tweets provided joy for ?Arrested Development? fans around the world on Tuesday, with news that a long-awaited new season will finally begin production in four weeks. The show?s star *Jason Bateman* and producer/narrator *Ron Howard* hit up their Twitter accounts, posting a picture of the writer?s room where the scripts were being hammered out.
?All systems are go,? Bateman tweeted. ?Filming for the new episodes starts in four weeks.?
Howard, for his part, confirmed the news, writing ?Arrested Development for Netflix. IT?S ALIVE. This is what the writer?s room looks like?
The new season of the former Fox show will air on Netflix sometime next year, with ten episodes set to run. The season will be followed by a feature film about the dysfunctional Bluth clan.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

Mads Mikkelsen NOT Appearing In THOR 2 After All

During a recent video interview with European news site *Zoom.in UK*,   Danish _King Arthur_ actor Mads Mikkelsen revealed he won't be joining Marvel's expanding cinematic universe in the Alan Taylor-directed _THOR 2_, despite reports saying otherwise. Conducted while on-set of Mikkelsen's recent flick, _Move On_, watch the video below.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

Screenwriter Finally Found To Bring CAPTAIN CANUCK To The Big Screen

The Hollywood Reporter reveals that Canadian screenwriter Arne Olsen (_Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie_) has signed on to write the live-action big screen adventures of Captain Canuck. Mind's Eye Entertainment are producing the adaptation which based is on Richard Comely's 1975 creation. This isn't the first time that the character has been optioned for either film or television, but definitely the closest it has come to actually happening. Three characters have worn the maple leafed costume of Captain Canuck. Described as a cross between Captain America and Flash Gordon, the first Captain Canuck patrols Canada in the (then) futuristic world of 1993, where "Canada had become the most powerful country in the world." He was the costumed agent of the Canadian International Security Organization (CISO). [Wikipedia] Stories featuring the character have been published sporadically over the years, but he has developed something of a fan following nonetheless.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

First Teaser Trailer For Sam Raimi's OZ THE GREAT AND POWERFUL

Entertainment Tonight has released the first teaser trailer for Sam Raimi's (_Spider-Man_) next film, _Oz The Great and Powerful_ starring James Franco (_Rise of the Planet of the Apes_), Mila Kunis (_Ted_) and Zach Braff (_Scrubs)_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

First Red Band Clip From DREDD Hits

Check out the first clip from the upcoming reboot of Judge Dredd, which features Dredd himself and his rookie partner Anderson dispensing some VERY bloody justice. Not for the squeamish..

Dredd has been getting some very positive feedback from its Comic-Con screening, and Lionsgate have decided to give those that were unable to attend a taste of the action by releasing the below clip just as it debuts at the Con..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

NB: this is about the books, not the series in the works, American Gods.


CONFIRMED: Neil Gaiman And J.H Williams III To Work On New SANDMAN Prequel Series

Neil Gaiman has officially announced plans to return to the world of _Sandman_ with a prequel series which focuses on the early adventures of Morpheus.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)

First Trailer For Season Three Of THE WALKING DEAD Released


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

‘The Walking Dead’ Gets a Return Date | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
AMC announced on Friday that the series ?The Walking Dead? has a date with viewers.

The program is slated to return for season three on Sunday, Oct. 14 at 9 p.m. with a 16-episode run that will be split into two parts. The second eight episodes will begin on February 2013.

In addition, the October premiere will be followed by the second season of the after-show ?Talking Dead? at 11 p.m. along with the unscripted series ?Comic Book Men.? 
Of course, when we last left the survivors, Hershel?s farm was overrun by zombies. Season three looks to feature the crew calling a prison their new home and the introduction of The Governor, who will be played by David Morrissey.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

X-2 Star Kelly Hu To Play "China White" In ARROW

At today's _Arrow_ panel at the San Diego Comic-Con, it was announced that Kelly Hu (Lady Deathstrike, _X-2_) will play the villainous "China White" in the upcoming CW series. Stephen Amell (Oliver Queen) also speculates on how long the show might run for.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

UPDATE: Jessica Biel Offered The Role Of "Viper" In THE WOLVERINE

*Twitch* has learned that Jessica Biel - previously seen in _The A-Team_, _Blade: Trinity_ and in next month's _Total Recall_ remake - has been offered the role of Viper in _The Wolverine_. Viper is described by the site as _"a complex character who at one point was a peer of Logan's as well as an enemy. She was a major player in criminal organization Hydra and, in one story arc, blackmailed Logan/Wolverine into marrying her."_ Last year, it was reported that the character would be _"the Caucasian secretary for Japan's Minister of Justice"_ in the film. There are three characters named Viper in the Marvel universe; it's possible that _The Wolverine_'s Viper is a brand new character created specifically for the movie.

Be sure to check back within the next few weeks for more news surrounding the pic. _The Wolverine_ is set to hit theaters July 26th, 2013.

UPDATE: Deadline has confirmed that Biel has been cast as Victoria/Viper in _The Wolverine_. The site also reveals that the role is a big one.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

SDCC '12: Live Action STREET FIGHTER TV Series Announced

Great news for fans of the incredibly popular video game - a live action series called _Street Fighter: Assassins' Fist_ has been announced at Comic-Con, and will debut in 2013. Hey, it can't be as bad as _Legend Of Chun-Li_ right?..Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 7/12/2012

The new series will focus on Ryu and Ken as youngsters honing their skills. The show will be produced by Jacqueline Quella and comes from the mind of Joey Ansah, creator of the successful fan film, _Street Fighter: Legacy_, which you can see below..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

Child's Make-A-Wish Has Inspired Guillermo del Toro To Pursue HELLBOY 3

Guillermo del Toro and Ron Perlman are in San Diego for Comic Con and were approached once again about the prospects of _Hellboy 3_. Both have said that they would like to do it, but didn't ever see it happening. Most fans had come to the sad conclusion that Hellboy's destiny that was spoken of in the previous two films would be left unfulfilled.

But things change. A six-year old who is battling leukemia is a huge fan of the films and request for his Make-A-Wish that Hellboy come and visit him. Perlman donned the costume once again and made a very sick child quite happy. That boys wish came true, but it also had another effect.

Del Toro says the event was also a factor in helping to bring himself and Perlman together on making a third Hellboy. "I've encountered a lot of kids who are fans of the movies," said del Toro, "but to hear the story of this kid who was watching the movies while going through treatment, it really just moved me a lot." The director stresses that he hasn't yet approached Hellboy creator Mike Mignola on the prospect of a Hellboy III, nor is a studio signed on yet. But, he says, "We're going to make an effort to do it. I hope it happens."





















​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

SDCC '12: First Footage From SILENT HILL: REVELATION

While we wait for the official trailer, a first red band clip is now online  from the Michael J. Bassett-directed horror sequel, _Silent Hill: Revelation_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

UPDATE #2: New IRON MAN 3 Armor Finally Revealed At The San Diego Comic-Con

Unveiled at the "Hall Of Armors" display at this year's San Diego Comic-Con, the new suit which will be donned by Tony Stark (Robert Downey Jr.) in _Iron Man 3_ has finally been revealed and it's VERY different to previous versions.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

SDCC '12: Season Two Of MORTAL KOMBAT: LEGACY Announced

At the San Diego Comic-Con, _Mortal Kombat: Legacy_ season two was announced by director Kevin Tancharoen, who will also helm the upcoming film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

UPDATE SDCC 12: Official GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY Concept Art Released

Following the announcement, the very first concept art (by Charlie Wen) for _Guardians of the Galaxy_ big-screen adaptation has been released during Marvel Studios' panel at San Diego Comic-Con.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Child's Make-A-Wish Has Inspired Guillermo del Toro To Pursue HELLBOY 3
> 
> Guillermo del Toro and Ron Perlman are in San Diego for Comic Con and were approached once again about the prospects of _Hellboy 3_. Both have said that they would like to do it, but didn't ever see it happening. Most fans had come to the sad conclusion that Hellboy's destiny that was spoken of in the previous two films would be left unfulfilled.
> 
> ...



*Ron Perlman becomes superhero for leukemia patient*

*Actor endures four hours of makeup to transform into Hellboy and make a young boy's wish come true.*

By Michael d'Estries
July 9, 2012

While I've covered plenty of celebrities giving up time to visit cancer patients and lift spirits, I have to give credit to Ron Perlman for taking such charity to the next level.

The 62-year-old actor, currently enjoying a successful run on FX's hit series "Sons of Anarchy", recently spent four hours getting into makeup to once again become the superhero Hellboy. While earlier transformations were done for the two "Hellboy" films that starred Perlman - this one was all for the wish of a young cancer patient. 

Six-year-old Zachary, who is currently fighting leukemia, expressed to the Make-A-Wish foundation that he would love to "meet and become Hellboy." 

Spectral Motion, the same SFX company behind the "Hellboy" films, was more than happy to assist; with Perlman happy to sit down in the makeup chair to make Zachary's dream come true. "[He] also ordered a Hellboy sized meal of burgers, shakes, and fries for Zachary and his family and the entire Spectral crew to enjoy," a posting on Facebook reads. 

You can check out more photos of the Zachary's special day on Spectral Motion's Facebook page here.

From *Ron Perlman becomes superhero for leukemia patient | MNN - Mother Nature Network*


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)

SDCC '12: Full THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY Panel Video

Peter Jackson's _LOTR_ prequel got a bit lost in the mix last night what with of all of the great CBM news, so here is the panel in full, featuring a guest appearance from Elijah Wood and Andy Serkis doing the "Gollum voice"..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)

The Rock Confirms LOBO Rumors Are True

While talking with fans on twitter Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson says that he IS in fact in the running for the upcoming Lobo movie that Brad Peyton is currently working on.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)

Celeste Holm passes at age 95.

Celeste Holm - IMDb


Academy Award winner Celeste Holm, who was the original girl who couldn't say no in Broadway's landmark musical Oklahoma! before she carved out a serious film career in the late '40s and '50s, has died, according to New York news station NY1. She was 95 and had been suffering heart and other ailments, say recent reports. A New York City native of Norwegian descent, she had studied drama at the University of Chicago before landing a series of Broadway roles, starting in a short-lived 1938 comedy called Gloriana. But it was her Ado Annie, the good-natured girl of easy virtue in Rodgers and Hammerstein's 1943 tribute to the farmer and the cowboy, that made her a star and led to a contract with 20th Century Fox. Among her movies were the ground-breaking indictment of anti-Semitism, Gentleman's Agreement (1947), for which she won the Oscar as Best Supporting Actress. She played a fashion editor who befriends the investigative journalist played by Gregory Peck. Another strong role was that of the long-suffering wife of the playwright in the film classic about the stage, 1950's All About Eve, starring Bette Davis. In lighter roles, Holm played the photographer girlfriend of the Frank Sinatra character in the musical High Society, and she had an active TV career, earning Emmy nominations for Insight and Backstairs at the White House. Married five times, Holm, on her 87th birthday, wed opera singer Frank Basile, who was 41. He survives her, as do two sons.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jul 16, 2012)

I havent been as excited or on the edge of my seat for a movie coming out ever before, but the The Dark Night Rises is deffinitely one I am excited for. Both previous movies have been excellent to me, from everything I have read this one is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)

Season Details Revealed For Bryan Fullers 'Hannibal'





Plot Details For Three Different Seasons Of Bryan Fullers Hannibal Lecter Television Series Have Been Revealed. When Does The Series Tie-In To Red Dragon? What Does Bryan Fuller Reveal The First Two Seasons To Be?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)

Sebastian Stan Will Return As Bucky In CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER

As an addendum to the Anthony Mackie/Falcon casting, Variety report that Sebastian Stan will indeed be back for the sequel to Captain America: The First Avenger - now titled "The Winter Soldier". This isn't exactly unexpected, especially when you factor in that Stan has signed a six-picture deal with Marvel, and the title refers to his character!

For those unfamiliar with the comic storyline, Stan will - unless there are some drastic alterations made - be playing the antagonist this time around, as he returns after apparently falling to his death as The Winter Soldier, a bionic armed, brainwashed assassin. But now that Cap has some help in the form of The Falcon, don't expect Bucky to be the only one giving the heroes headaches.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

niviceaas said:


> I havent been as excited or on the edge of my seat for a movie coming out ever before, but the The Dark Night Rises is deffinitely one I am excited for. Both previous movies have been excellent to me, from everything I have read this one is going to be spectacular.



*'The Dark Knight Rises': Reviews are in*

*Published: Monday, July 16, 2012, 2:35 PM     Updated: Monday, July 16, 2012, 3:30 PM

By Mark Maurer*

"The Dark Knight Rises" faces the challenge of surpassing its Batman predecessors. Meanwhile, critics have the difficult task of conveying the film's quality without revealing too much.

The third and final entry in Christopher Nolan's Batman saga takes place eight years after 2008's "The Dark Knight," and contains 72 minutes of IMAX footage. Take that, 3-D trend.

In early reviews, most critics say the film is a mesmerizing, comprehensive conclusion to the trilogy but sits below the hard-to-top epic "The Dark Knight." There is another thrilling round of elaborate fights, chases and other sprawling set pieces, even if it lacks a seminal performance like Heath Ledger's as the Joker, they say. On Tom Hardy in the role of Bane, the Hollywood Reporter's Todd McCarthy writes, "The facial and verbal restrictions provide emotive limitations."

Audiences are also advised to revisit "Batman Begins" and brush up on the League of Shadows, led by Ra's al Ghul, before heading to the theater.
According to Richard Corliss of TIME, the movie's pace, both solemn and brisk, is a miracle of conveying reams of narrative ? a hallmark of the old Hollywood masters, whose storytelling was typically more synoptic and coherent than that of today's directors.

Peter Travers of Rolling Stone writes Christian Bale delivers a hypnotic, haunting performance, finally allowed to "move deeply into Bruce/Batman's troubled soul."

Indiewire says it "deserves credit for having the gall to speed right out of the gate and never fully slow down."

Keep a look out in reviews for "thundering" or "thunderous," which are apparently go-to descriptors. As of Monday afternoon, the fast-changing Tomatometer holds a 96 percent with 25 reviews, and a 9.0/10 average rating.

Check back Wednesday for Star-Ledger film critic Stephen Whitty's review. In it he says the film embraces wit, while avoiding camp. It "is not quite 'The Dark Knight' ? a film with a pointed, political take on a world in crisis, and a game-changing performance by Heath Ledger. But it's a fitting climax to a trilogy that elevated a genre, and helped erase at least some of the smirk once attached to 'superhero.'" The film opens wide just after midnight Friday.

From *'The Dark Knight Rises': Reviews are in | NJ.com

*The Dark Knight Rises Extensive Featurette (2012) Batman Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



  

I CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS MOVIE!

Flying monkeys, *************!

_FLYING MONKEYS!!!!!!_


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 17, 2012)

this beatyfull


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 17, 2012)

pure magic my friends...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane & His Son Fighting A Couple Of Henchmen In New DIE HARD Set Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2012)

Jessica Biel No Longer Up For The Role Of "Viper" In THE WOLVERINE

Recent reports have indicated that Jessica Biel was offered the part of Viper.  She then went on record to say that it wasn't a done deal that she may star in  James Mangold's upcoming movie _The Wolverine_ which is based off the comic  book storyline by Chris Claremont and Frank Miller.

Collider is now  reporting that Jessica Biel's negotiations with 20th Century Fox are no longer  happening and that the studio is perusing other actresses to play the part of  "Viper" in the upcoming movie _The Wolverine_. Shooting is expected to  start for the movie next month. Hugh Jackman has already prepared plans to stay  in Australia during filming, whilst Will Yun Lee has been cast as the Silver  Samurai


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2012)

New Clip And Two Posters From THE BOURNE LEGACY Hit Online

Check out this new clip and  two new posters from the upcoming continuation of the Bourne movies, _The  Bourne Legacy_. The clip features Jeremy Renner dropping in to save Rachel  Weisz from police capture.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2012)

Shazam!

'Chronicles of Narnia' Actor William Moseley Struck by Lightning | Comcast

William Moseley and several crew members on the Italian set of The Silent  Mountain were in for quite a shock earlier this week?literally!

"I was struck by lightning on the arm and am doing fine now," the actor,  known for his role as Peter Pevensie in the Chronicles of Narnia film series,  tweeted Tuesday. "It was very traumatic. We [were] just starting to film."

"It came through the roof and struck nine other crew members," Moseley, 25,  wrote. "I feel very lucky to be alive. I've learnt a lot from this  experience."

"We have two weeks left of filming and I know it will be a great and  productive time," he added. "The crew have been wonderful."

He continued: "I am looking forward to all of you seeing the film. I believe  it will be very special. Thank you for all of you kind words."

Fortunately, Moseley was back to work quickly. Later in the day Tuesday, he  tweeted a picture of himself in what appeared to be a soldier's uniform filming  in Italy. "A picture from the location of The Silent Mountain, filming in the  Dolomite Mountains," he wrote. "Hope you're all having a good day."

Talk about a freak accident! We're certainly glad he's OK.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2012)

'Dexter' scoop: 'Heroes' veteran to play... -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside TV | EW.com

Actor Santiago Cabrera is joining the upcoming season of Showtime?s _Dexter_.
The Chilean actor played a prophetic painter on _Heroes_ and was Sir Lancelot in BBC?s _Merlin_. On the upcoming seventh season of the Showtime hit, Cabrera will appear in a couple episodes as Ethan Price, a charming investigative writer of true crime books about famous murder cases. We don?t know yet which case Price is investigating, but considering all the Miami mayhem we?ve seen so far on this show, there?s certainly plenty of sensational deaths to choose from.
Showtime previously lined up Yvonne Strahovski and Ray Stevensen for new _Dexter_ roles this season. And by now you?ve seen the sneak preview video from Comic-Con showing the first two minutes of season seven, right? That?s here. _Dexter_ returns Sept. 30.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 19, 2012)

LUCKY NUMBER SLEVIN Trailer - YouTube



epic movie
one of the finest ever


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Russell Crowe narrating:


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Kevin Costner narrating:


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Jackie Earle Haley Joins ROBOCOP


According to _Deadline_ thespian Jackie Earle Haley has signed up  for the _Robocop_ remake. His character goes by the name of "Maddox" and he  will have the vital role of supplying Robocop with military training.

_Deadline_ adds that Jay Baruchel (_She's Out Of My  League_) is circling one of the final roles.

_*RoboCop* will be  directed by Jose Padilha and star Joel Kinnaman (The Killing) in the lead  role of Alex Murphy/Robocop. The film also stars: Gary Oldman, Hugh Laurie,  Samuel L. Jackson and Abbie Cornish. The remake will be in theaters August 9th,  201._


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth To Star In Speilberg's ROBOPOCALYPSE







Chris Hemsworth has gone from a relative unknown actor when he  starred in 2011's _Thor_ to now landing male leads in some high profile  films, with the last one being Ron Howard's racing film, _Rush_. Now,  according to Deadline Hemsworth has landed the male lead in Steven  Spielberg's next major tentpole, the technological thriller, _Robopocalypse_. The film is set to open in theaters April 25, 2014. 

*Unofficial Synopsis* - In the future, robots have been  created to serve Mankind. Archos, the 14? version of an advanced Artificial  Intelligence developed by the U.S. government, continuously deleted for  displaying hostility towards humans, escapes from being destroyed and soon  becomes a virus, downloading itself into every piece of A.I.-controlled  technology in the planet, leading to a worldwide robot uprising where the humans  caught in the chaos struggle to survive.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

CAPTAIN AMERICA Star Neal McDonough In Talks To Join The Cast Of RED 2

Neal McDonough (_Captain  America: The First Avenger_, _Justified_) is in talks to join the cast  of _Red 2_ alongside Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman and John  Malkovich
Variety  reports that _Captain America: The First Avenger_ star Neal McDonough is in  talks to join the cast of _Red 2_ in a currently undisclosed role. He will  join the existing cast members above, as well as other new additions Anthony  Hopkins, Catherine Zeta-Jones and Byung-hun Lee. The sequel is set to be  directed by Dean Parisot, while the script was penned by original writers Jon  and Erich Hoeber. The site adds that this instalment will see, "Willis and  company are searching for a weapon of mass destruction but must first break out  the man who created the weapon from an insane asylum."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Fred Ward Joins The Cast Of 2 GUNS

The _30 Minutes Or Less_  actor has signed on for a role in Universal Pictures' adaptation of the Boom!  Studios graphic novel _2 Guns_. The action thriller will star Mark Wahlberg  and Denzel Washington.

*Variety* reports that Fred Ward (recently seen in last year's comedy _30  Minutes Or Less_) has been cast in Universal Pictures' action thriller _2  Guns_, an adaptation of Boom! Studios graphic novel written by Steven Grant.  All that is known about Ward's role in the movie, which stars Mark Wahlberg and  Denzel Washington as a Navy SEAL and a DEA agent, is that he will play _"a  top-ranking U.S. Navy admiral."_ Paula Patton, James Marsden, Bill Paxton and  Edward James Olmos make up the rest of the film's cast. Baltasar Kormakur (who  previously directed Wahlberg in _Contraband_) will helm the adaptation,  which was written by Blake Masters. The film is expected to hit theaters  sometime next year.

Below is a plot summary of the _2 Guns_ graphic  novel:

A pulp story about cops and thieves and the men that are something  in between. Trench has targeted a local bank to rob, and asked Steadman in on  the job. Trench figures it's a great way to score -- considering it's a cover  for mob money. They'll be thieves ripping off thieves. But what Steadman doesn't  know is that Trench is a DEA agent. And what Trench doesn't know is that  Steadman's a Naval Intelligence officer. They're both cops! And neither one  knows that they're not robbing the mob, they've been set up to steal $50 million  from the CIA! A light-hearted crime romp in the vein of Ocean's Thirteen and The  Italian Job from comics legend, Steven Grant!​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Kenneth Branagh In Talks To Play JACK RYAN Villain


*Variety* has learned that actor/director Kenneth Branagh - who's  already set to direct Paramount Pictures' reboot of the _Jack Ryan_ series - is also in negotiations to play the action thriller's villain. If discussions  go well, Branagh will play the _"Russian villain, who with the help of the  local government, masterminds a plot to destroy America?s economy by making the  dollar worthless."_ The title character (played by _Star Trek_ star  Chris Pine) _"is an ex-Marine who works as a successful financial analyst in  Moscow. He discovers a plot by his employer to finance a terrorist attack  designed to collapse the U.S. economy, and must race against time to save  America and his wife."_ Lorenzo di Bonaventura and David Ellison are  producing the film, which is inspired by Tom Clancey's bestselling book series.   

Branagh was hired by Paramount to direct _Jack Ryan_ shortly after  helming Marvel's _Thor_ for the studio; he's also attached to produce the  sequel _Thor: The Dark World_ (which will be directed by Alan Taylor).


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

TINKER TAILOR SOLDIER SPY's Svetlana Khodchenkova Set To Play 'Viper' In THE WOLVERINE






Twitch  Film reports that after talks between 20th Century Fox and Jessica Biel  broke down for the role of 'Viper' in _The Wolverine_, a far lesser known  actress is now "expected to close the deal quickly" to play the villain.  Svetlana Khodchenkova is 29 years old, and the Russian actress is more than  likely not that well-known to Western audiences. However, she most recently had  a role in _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_ as 'Irina'. Viper (often referred to  in the comic books as 'Madame Hydra') has a storied history with Wolverine and  even once blackmailed him into marrying her in order to secure her criminal  empire in Madripoor. As Marvel Studios hold the rights to Hydra, don't expect to  hear her go by than moniker in James Mangold's film, although it's likely her  relationship with the Silver Samurai WILL be explored.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Guillermo Del Toro Offers Update On HULK TV Series

The _Pacific Rim_  director gives an update on his planned television series based on Marvel  Comics' The Hulk, saying that a new writer is currently being searched for. He  also praises the recently released _The Avengers_


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Have The Villains For THOR: THE DARK WORLD Been Revealed?

A brief chat with Hollywood  stuntman James Grogan (_Snow White and the Huntsman_) has possibly revealed  the villains for Marvel's _Thor: The Dark World_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Much Better Quality MAN OF STEEL Comic-Con Footage Surfaces

It's still a bootleg of  course, but a pretty damn clear one. Aside from going out of focus a couple of  times, you can make out the spectacular footage Zack Snyder debuted at  SDCC..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

ALL YOU NEED IS KILL Adaptation Officially Greenlit

*Deadline* reports that Warner Bros. has officially given the green light  to _All You Need Is Kill_, an adaptation of the science fiction graphic  novel of the same name. Doug Liman (_The Bourne Identity_) will be  directing, while Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt are set to star in the film. Erwin  Stoff, Tom Lassally and Jason Hoffs are producing through 3 Arts Entertainment.  Dante Harper wrote the script with executive producer Joby Harold. 

Cruise began work on the movie last Friday in London. He recently completed  production on another sci-fi graphic novel adaptation, _Oblivion_ (which  will be in theaters April 26th, 2013). 

No release date for _All You  Need Is Kill_ has been announced yet, but expect an official announcement  from WB in the near future. In the mean time, below is a plot summary of the  graphic novel:

There?s one thing worse than dying. It?s coming back to do it  again and again? When the alien Gitai invade, Keiji Kiriya is just one of many  raw recruits shoved into a suit of battle armor and sent out to kill. Keiji dies  on the battlefield, only to find himself reborn each morning to fight and die  again and again. On the 158th iteration though, he sees something different,  something out of place: the female soldier known as the Bitch of War. Is the  Bitch the key to Keiji?s escape, or to his final death?​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hugh Jackman Discusses THE DARK KNIGHT RISES' Shooting; Plus WWII Set For THE WOLVERINE

Actor Hugh Jackman today  visited the set of _The Wolverine_ with Australian prime minister Julia  Gillard. During the set visit Jackman shared his thoughts on the tragic shooting  in Aurora, Colorado.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

First Featurette For THE BOURNE LEGACY Hits


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

MOCKINGBIRD LANE Cast Photo Gives Us Our First Look At The Munsters (Low-Res)

Looks like Bryan Fuller  (_Pushing Daisies_) forgot to put monsters into his Munsters' show.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

Last Production Video For THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY

This new production video for _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ was shown this year at San Diego  Comic-Con, and it is our last trip to the studio. Some snippets of new footage  are also featured here.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

NBC Orders ‘Dracula’ Series Starring Jonathan Rhys Meyers | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Fang-tastic news for fans of the vampire genre.

NBC has ordered 10 episodes of a ?provocative? new drama series based on the classic Bram Stoker novel, the network announced Tuesday.

Golden Globe winner *Jonathan Rhys Meyers* will star in the title role as ?*Dracula*? in this ?epic tale of love and revenge? that sounds a bit like it?s taking a page out of ?The Vampire Diaries? and a bite out of ?The Count of Monte Cristo.?

This version of the story, according to NBC?s press release, ?introduces Dracula as he arrives in London, posing as an American entrepreneur who claims he wants to bring modern science to Victorian society. In reality, he hopes to wreak revenge on the people who ruined his life centuries earlier. There?s only one thing that could thwart his plan: Dracula falls hopelessly in love with a woman who seems to be a reincarnation of his dead wife.?

A co-production between NBC and Sky Living, ?*Dracula*? comes from the producers of the hit series ?*Downton Abbey*.? 

?We are thrilled to produce this smart, sophisticated, and provocative re-imagining of ?Dracula,?? said Universal Television Executive Vice President Bela Bajaria in a statement.
?It is a timeless tale with relevant, surprising twists and turns with the exquisite Jonathan Rhys Meyers in the marquee role.? 

Meyers last appeared on television in Showtime?s period drama ?The Tudors? (from 2007-2010), in which he played another legendary figure from history ? Henry the VIII.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

?

Trailer For WOLFMAN Sequel/Remake - WEREWOLF: THE BEAST AMONG US

Universal's follow up (of  sorts) to Joe Johnston's _The Wolfman_ will go direct-to-disc this October,  and we have the very first trailer and banner for the movie here.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

Sharlto Copley Comments On Spike Lee's "Dark And Gritty" OLDBOY Remake
Sharlto  Copley (_District 9_, _The A-Team_) will play the villain in Spike  Lee's _Oldboy_, and he comments briefly here about this particular version  of Chan-wook Park's classic. "They've been very true to the spirit of  it."JoshWilding - 7/25/2012


Christian  Bale, Colin Firth, and Clive Owen were all offered the lead villain role in  Spike Lee's _Oldboy_, but it was Sharlto Copley who eventually won the role  after they all turned it down. Talking to MTV  Splash Page at the San Diego Comic-Con following the _Elysium_ panel,  the actor shared his thoughts on the spirit of the remake, promising that it  will be a worthwhile remake for fans of the original (without giving too much  away of course).


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

Video Of Johnny Depp In Tonto Costume; Plus THE LONE RANGER Set Photos Of A Train

The video below is of Johnny Depp meeting with the Navajo nation. This took  place over a month ago and although photos were released of this event, this is  the first video.
Also, the horse that Johnny is riding in the last picture is mechanical. Our  tour guide told us that he and some other Navajo were watching the filming, and  found the idea that Johnny didn't know how to ride a real horse so amusing that  they had to stop themselves from laughing during the filming. At one point, the  "horse" bucked so hard that Johnny fell and broke several ribs, which required a  helicopter to fly in (Monument Valley has no paved roads) and ended up delaying  filming for two weeks. Our guide said it was hard to watch and that it made him  feel bad for laughing, lol.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

Magical First Trailer For Ang Lee's LIFE OF PI






Oscar-winning  director Ang Lee (_Hulk_) has taken on the arduous task of adapting the  popular fantasy adventure novel into a live-action film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD In Search of "Men Of Fire"





Marvel and director Alan Taylor are currently in London prepping the  official commencement of filming for the anticipated sequel, _Thor: The Dark  World_. And although primary cast additions have yet to unveil, casting calls  for background roles apparently _have_. According to a Tumblr user, a  casting call for the anticipated sequel has revealed producers are in need of  extras that're particularly experts with fire. The Tumblr user writes: 

_*??Men of Fire

For the a new Marvel Super  Hero feature film we are looking for men who are skilled in playing with fire to  pretend to be warriors.

The Requirements:
You must be highly skilled  with playing with fire example skills include - Spinning, Fire Sticks, Fire  Breathing, Fire eating etc??*_.
UPDATE: The User has offered verbatim info, which an   additional source (Universal Extras) confirms. How do you think fire dancing,  eating & breathing relates to Thor's next outing? It's likely to involve  earthbound scenes, but more interestingly, it could be one of the other "dark  worlds" the Asgardians are bound to pay a visit. Perhaps, the casting call  alludes to the sequel exploring Muspelheim, the realm of eternal fire, and the  home of the Fire Demons and their ruler Surtur. _That_ could be in addition  to the strongly-believed Dark Elves.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

The Answer To Where The Joker Was In THE DARK KNIGHT RISES Revealed?

While there were rumours that  Heath Ledger's Joker would make a cameo (perhaps using unused footage from _The Dark Knight_) in _The Dark Knight Rises_, it accounted to nothing  more than talk and Christopher Nolan said on numerous occasions before the  release of the film that he wouldn't even mention the villain as a sign of  respect to the actor. Nuke  The Fridge have posted the following excerpt from Greg Cox's novelization of  the film, perhaps shedding some insight into why the villain wasn't one of those  who was seen escaping from Blackgate.





Now that the Dent Act had made it all but impossible for the  city?s criminals to cop an insanity plea, it (Blackgate Prison) had replaced  Arkham Asylum as a preferred location for imprisoning both convicted and  suspected felons. The worst of the worst were sent here, except for the Joker,  who, rumor had it, was locked away as Arkham?s sole remaining inmate. Or perhaps  he had escaped. Nobody was really sure. Not even  Selina.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

Doctor Who star Mary Tamm dies aged 62 | Television & radio | The Guardian

Mary Tamm, the actor best known for her role as the first incarnation of Doctor Who's companion Romana in the late 1970s, has died aged 62.
Tom Baker, who played the Time Lord to Tamm's Time Lady ? she too was from Gallifrey ? led tributes to an actor who had a successful stage, TV and film career for more than 40 years.
He said: "She was a darling companion and wonderfully witty and kind. I'm so sorry to hear of her death."
His successor, Colin Baker, tweeted: "Shellshocked to hear Mary Tamm is gone. A funny, caring, talented, lovely and down to earth lady."
Tamm's agent, Barry Langford, said the Bradford-born actor died at her home in Battersea after suffering from cancer for 18 months.
Her husband, Marcus Ringrose, said: "Mary was truly beautiful in every way. She was a very spiritual lady who loved nature and adored all animals.
"On set and offstage, her earthy northern humour and self-deprecating wit brightened every occasion. She was a consummate actress, and immensely popular in the profession."
Following her one-season stint on Doctor Who Tamm appeared in Brookside in the mid-1990s, when she played snooty Penny Crosbie.
One of her earliest film roles was as Jon Voight's character's girlfriend in The Odessa File in 1973. Three years later Tamm starred as Terry's glamorous Finnish girlfriend in The Likely Lads film with lines such as: "I learn much this weekend Terry. It has been, how you say in English, an eyesore."
More recent roles have included parts in the TV series Wire in the Blood and Jonathan Creek, and in 2009 she had a brief role as Orlenda in EastEnders.
Langford, Tamm's agent of 22 years, described her as one of his closest friends, and said: "She had a great zest for life. She was a fantastic actress ? she played stage parts of such range, parts that would take your breath away. She could play any role, and do so wonderfully."
Tamm leaves her husband, a daughter, Lauren, and grandson, Max.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 27, 2012)

Das Experiment Trailer - YouTube

great educational movie
hardcorei would say,with some really rough scenes
must see!!!!


for all of you who want so,there is a fine movie spoiler on wikepedia
typing   Stanford prison experiment


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

AMC Cancels ‘The Killing’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

AMC has killed off ?The Killing? after two seasons.
The network announced Friday that the drama will not be renewed for a third season.
The moody mystery from showrunner *Veena Sud* starred *Mireille Enos* and *Joel Kinnamon* as Seattle detectives trying to solve the murder of young Rosie Larsen, a case that was dragged out across two season ? and infuriated viewers.
?After much deliberation, we?ve come to the difficult decision not to renew ?The Killing? for a third season,? the network said. ?AMC is incredibly proud of the show and is fortunate to have worked with such a talented team on this project, from showrunner Veena Sud and our terrific partners at Fox Television Studios to the talented, dedicated crew and exceptional cast.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

BATTLE ROYALE Television Series On The CW?

With the success of _The  Hunger Games_ it's no surprise that CW is looking to create their own show  with a similar premise. According to the The *LA Times* CW is interested in adapting Koushun  Takami's _Battle Royale_ into a television series.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

First Trailer For SILENT HILL: REVELATION Hits

Hit the jump to check the  first trailer for _Silent Hill: Revelation_, the new movie based on the  famous Konami video game franchise. The trailer gives us our first look at Sean  Bean, Malcolm McDowell and more.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

Laurence Fishburne Cast in NBC’s ‘Hannibal’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
*
Laurence Fishburne* is returning to TV in a killer new show.
He?s joining the cast of ?*Hannibal*,? NBC?s upcoming serial killer drama based on the Thomas Harris novels.
The former ?CSI? star will play the recurring role of FBI Behavioral Sciences Unit leader Jack Crawford, the boss of FBI agent Will Graham (Hugh Dancy).
Bond villain Mads Mikkelsen plays Hannibal, a psychiatrist with a secret who helps them solve crimes.
?Laurence Fishburne is an iconic man who has been making his cinematic mark since Apocalypse Now and it?s a thrill not only to work with him but to see such a brilliant, sophisticated actor step into the shoes of Thomas Harris? brilliant, sophisticated character,? says writer-producer *Bryan Fuller* in a statement, according to EW. ?I cannot imagine a better cast for Hannibal than the one we?ve assembled.?
The first season of ?Hannibal,? consisting of 13 episodes, will debut in midseason.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

UPDATE: Revealing Filming And Scene Details Surface For THOR: THE DARK WORLD

As principal photography nears kickoff for Marvel's anticipated sequel, _Thor:  The Dark World_, the folks over at *ComingSoon.Net* have received quite  a bit interesting information. Highlighting a new filming location, confirming  the movie's production title, and revealingly what the scene(s) will consist of,  the info reads:  

_*?We're writing to let you know  about some filming about to be undertaken in Bourne Wood in the coming months.  Please find a brief overview & introduction to this project. ?Thursday  Mourning? is the working title of a major feature film. It is comic book  adaptation set in another "fictional realm." We plan to start prep in Bourne  woods in the week of 6th August for a period of 5 weeks where a temporary set  will be constructed within the bowl area.

Filming is scheduled to take  place for approximately 10 days from 10th September TBC. All of the proposed  sequence is due to take place during the day. There is no night filming. We will  be establishing a fictional village set in another realm, with yurts and village  like dressing in the bowl. The sequence involves a battle between two kingdoms,  ending in our comic book hero arriving to save the day. The sequence will  involve a substantial amount of Stunts and controlled special effects all within  the hours 0700 - 1900hrs. 

We plan to use most of the areas that are  usually occupied by film units for all our support vehicles. The sequence will  involve approximately 300 extras who will arrive in the early hours prior to  call time to go through costume and makeup, which we will undertake in marquees  positioned on site. As always we will endeavour to keep any noise disruption to  an absolute minimum. 

We will have very friendly security looking after  our set and trucks (most of whom you have probably met before) and to ensure  that all members of the public can still enjoy the woods and walk your dogs as  normally as possible.  We may have to seal our set off periodically to members  of the public for safety reasons as there will be quite a lot of activity at  certain times. On completion of filming, we will remove all temporary sets and  associated equipment and will be completely vacated from Bourne woods by the  13th October.*_?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD Casting Extras That Are Ugly, Tattooed & Have Military Experience

Men & Women with Military experience
Have had military experience, either Territorial or regular 
(You must be able to march in formation)
Aged between 18 ? 50 * Any ethnicity

..............................................
Extreme Looking Men and Women
We are also looking for people with an unusual and interesting look/character. For Example Facial scars, Facial Birthmarks, Teeth missing, Facial disfigurement, Heavy facial piercings, Strong characterful faces, Weathered looking, Large Ears, 
Large Noses, Ugly, Bits missing etc
Any Ethnicity * Fit enough to run around * At least 16 years old

..............................................
Heavily Tattooed Men and Women
You must be HEAVILY tattooed over your body 
We would love to find people with tattoos 
on their faces in particular
Any Ethnicity * Fit enough to run around * At least 16 years old

..............................................
Girls with "Hot Bodies" to be extras
Must have ?Hot Body? by that we mean attractive figure and you are comfortable wearing bikini or skimpy costume on set.
Aged between 18 and 35 * Dress size between 6 and 12 
* Any ethnicity


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)

First Look At Alexa Vega As "Killjoy" In MACHETE KILLS


Vega, 23, posted the following snap of her in character as Killjoy to  her Instagram account..






In the sequel, the U.S. government recruits Machete to battle his way  through Mexico in order to take down an arms dealer who looks to launch a weapon  into space. The movie will also stars Danny Trejo, Amber Heard, Sof?a Vergara,  Charlie Sheen, and Mel Gibson.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

Original Catwoman Julie Newmar Comments On THE DARK KNIGHT Trilogy


Adam West's Catwoman reveals  how she changed the costume, her thoughts on Catwoman, Michelle Pfeiffer, Anne  Hathaway, and much more!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

[h=1]Before And After: Bane's Voice In THE DARK KNIGHT RISES[/h]






Remember  when Christopher Nolan said that he wouldn't be re-dubbing the character's  dialogue after complaints that it was indecipherable? Yeah, he totally did. Have  a listen to the audio from the IMAX prologue compared and contrasted with that  of the theatrical cut..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

First Look At Javier Bardem As A Blonde Bond Villain In First SKYFALL TV Spot

This first television spot for _Skyfall_ was revealed during the opening day of the London 2012 Olympics,  and it features the first proper look at Javier Bardem as Silva, the main  villain in the movie.


----------



## SFW (Jul 28, 2012)

can you do porn reviews soon?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2012)

Big Role Cast for Game of Thrones Season 3

Big Role Cast for Game of  Thrones Season 3

Huffington Post has conformed,  through HBO, that actor Iwan Rheon (Misfits) has been cast in the upcoming third  season of Game of Thrones.

Now here's the rub. The role for Rheon is said  to be "Boy" but fans of the Books believe that "Boy" is actually "Ramsay Snow,  the Bastard of Bolton."

Many characters from the Books have been  confirmed for Season 3 as the characters who are cast are Olenna Tyrell(would  have Lmfao if Betty White was cast for her), the Blackfish, the Reeds and Beric  Dondarrion, but there's no mention yet of Mance Rayder or Ramsay, both  characters were referenced in Season 2. 

Ramsay was mentioned by Lord  Roose Bolton when he told Robb Stark that he could send his bastard son, Ramsay,  and some soldiers to go reclaim Winterfell from Theon Greyjoy. We never saw  Ramsay, but we know he was right outside the gates, surrounding Theon. Which Theon's men betrayed him as they were outnumbered.


A rumor circulated  around last week from someone claiming they were on the set and saw Rheon in a  scene and that scene definitely had him as Ramsay. That Tumblr blogger's page  has since been deleted though.

Here is a picture of Iwan Rheon with Alfie  Allen(Theon), Nikolaj Coster-Waldeau(Jamie Lannister)and Gwendoline Christie  (Brienne).






I for one has not seen Misfits, but if he is indeed cast for Ramsay  Snow, from what many people who seen both Misfits and Game of Thrones along the  books believe he will do a great job as Ramsay Snow.

Here is a picture  with Iwan Rheon and the other is the description of Ramsy Snow. I found a  picture of Iwan that made him look evil.





Those who have not read the books and getting ready for Season 3 to Game  of Thrones, I will give you a little history of Ramsay Snow.

Ramsay Snow  is known as the Bastard of Bolton and the Bastard of the Dreadfort. Ramsay  considers himself a true Bolton despite his birth and is highly resentful of his  baseborn status, referring to himself proudly as the trueborn scion of the  Dreadfort and violently correcting those who refer to him otherwise.
Ramsay  is cruel, savage and wild, taking delight in torturing others. He is quite fond  of the old Bolton custom of flaying their enemies.

Ramsay is a capable of  manipulation and possesses a low cold cunning, particularly good at thinking on  his feet, though less savvy when it comes to long term consequences and  intricate politics.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

THE WOLVERINE Set Footage Features In Local News Coverage As Filming Commences

As the returning star Huge Jackman tweeted hours ago, filming for his  anticipated reprisal in the _X-Men: Origins_ sequel, _The Wolverine_,  has begun in Kurnell of New South Wales, Australia. And local *7News*  station has featured a birds-eye view of action underway in their coverage of principal photography's  commencement.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

THE HOBBIT Will Now Be A Trilogy

Peter Jackson was pretty vocal at SDCC 2012 about his desire to turn  The Hobbit  into three films and the director has reportedly had his wish granted  by Warner Bros. Jackson was on record stating that there was just too much story  to be condensed into two films and that he was worried about what would be lost in  the editing process.

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey hits theaters on  December 14, 2012 while he Hobbit: There and Back Again is scheduled to be  released December 13, 2013.  The third film has been tentatively scheduled for a  Summer 2014 release.

No word yet on how this additional film will be  negotiated with the cast and talent.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

Michael Rowe To Play Deadshot In ARROW

Recently, it was confirmed that DC Comics villain Deadshot (best known for  fighting Batman in the DC universe) will be taking on Oliver Queen in episode  three of The CW's _Arrow_, a television series based on the Green Arrow  character. Now, *TV Guide* has learned that Canadian actor Michael Rowe has  been cast as the character, who will be making his debut on the show in "The  Lone Gunman". Deadshot is the third villain confirmed to make an appearance;  Deathstroke's mask was spotted in the pilot, and China White (played by _X2_'s Kelly Hu) will be featured in the second episode.  

_"Deadshot doesn't speak much, so he has to have that physicality,"_  says executive producer Marc Guggenheim on Deadshot. _"And Michael certainly  has that. He has that look."_ Greg Berlanti and Andrew Kreisberg both agree  that the Emerald Archer will likely meet Deadshot again at some point later on  in the series. _"I think that's very possible,"_ hints Berlanti.

_Arrow_ will premiere on The CW Wednesday, October 9th. The series  stars Stephen Amell as Oliver Queen, Colin Donnell as Tommy, Katie Cassidy as  Laurel Lance, David Ramsey as John Diggle, Willa Holland as Thea Queen, with  Susanna Thompson as Moira Queen and Paul Blackthorne as Detective Quentin Lance.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

John Leguizamo Joins KICK-ASS 2 Cast

Deadline reports that  John Leguizamo (_Spawn, Land Of The Dead, Summer Of Sam_) is the first new  cast member to sign on to star in the upcoming sequel to Mathew Vaughn's _Kick-Ass_.  Apparently he will play Javier, one of the bodyguards assigned  to protect Red Mist (this time calling himself "Motherfuc*er", leader of "The  Toxic Mega-c*nts) played by the returning Christopher Mintz-Plasse.

Aaron Johnson  and Chloe Moretz are also set to reprise their roles, and interestingly,  Deadline also report that Nicolas Cage is too. As we know, his character Big  Daddy dies in the first movie so I have no idea if this is a mistake, or there will  be flashbacks or something. We'll clear it up as soon as we have more details  anyway.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

J.K. Simmons Says He's Open To Playing J. Jonah Jameson In THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2

J.K. Simmons is famous for a lot of things, perhaps the role that has made him  famous to most fan-boys is how perfectly he acted a J. Jonah Jameson in Sam  Raimi's Spider-Man trilogy. To most people he is the definitive version of the  character having voiced him in the new Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon as well.  While chatting at The Television Critics Association Press Tour, via Crave  Online Simmons was asked if he would ever do the role again for the new set  of Spider-Man movies that Marc Webb just stared. *?Oh, I?m open to  anything. Obviously that was enormous fun playing that character. A big part of  the fun was doing it with Sam and with Tobey. Like I said I literally have not  seen the movie. I don?t even know tonally how different it may or may  not be. I?m a fan of the actors, the director and everything else. Yeah, I?m  always open,?* he said. Along with saying that he hasn't seen the  new film going on to say that he said goodbye to J.J. along time ago. He also  said that he feels like the carpet got yanked out from underneath the first  franchises feet, although he says it's water under the bridge.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

ANT-MAN Gearing For A London Shoot; 2014 Release Likely?


*Latino Review* has broken yet another Marvel Studios scoop. The site  (who revealed earlier this summer that _Guardians Of The Galaxy_ would be  Marvel's other 2014 project) now says that, following the end of _Thor: The  Dark World_'s production this summer, Marvel will begin production on Edgar  Wright's _Ant-Man_ in London. The film has been in development for some  time, so those who have been looking forward to seeing Wright's take on the  Marvel character should be excited to hear this news.

Wright is currently  set to film _The World's End_ later this year, reteaming with Simon Pegg  and Nick Frost. _Thor: The Dark World_ will begin production in London next  month. So production on _Ant-Man_ should begin sometime next year, as was  previously stated by Pegg. 

Also, Latino Review says that it's looking  likely that _Ant-Man_ will be Marvel's third 2014 release, which has been  rumored since the recent debut of Wright's test footage at San Diego Comic-Con. _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ and the aforementioned _Guardians  Of The Galaxy_ are set to be released on April 4th and August 1st,  respectively, in 2014. Stay tuned to CBM for all news on _Ant-Man_.

While we're discussing _Thor: The Dark World_, Jaimie Alexander (who  plays Sif in the first _Thor_ and will reprise the role for the sequel)  posted the following on Twitter, teasing her character's new costume. The sequel  (directed by Alan Taylor) is set to hit theaters November 8th, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> can you do porn reviews soon?



No.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)

Marvel's THE AVENGERS Blu-ray/DVD Promo Officially Reveals THANOS Clip

Marvel Studios has just  officially released the Thanos teaser ending in The Avengers as part of their  blu-ray/dvd promotional efforts. Plus, see "Captain's Plan" and "Suiting Up  Montage"


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)

Watch Tom Hardy's Audition For Bane STARK TREK: NEMESIS

Featuring Patrick Stewart, Tom  Hardy's initial audition for 2002's _Star Trek: Nemesis_ includes a LOT of  similar mannerisms and vocal inflections as the villain he played in this year's _The Dark Knight Rises_; Bane.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)

'The Brady Bunch' Reboot Produced By Vince Vaughn In Development At CBS - Deadline.com

*EXCLUSIVE*: America?s most famous blended TV family is eying a comeback. CBS is developing a new take on the cult comedy _The Brady Bunch_, co-developed and executive produced by Vince Vaughn. The multi-camera comedy project, which has received a script order, will be produced by CBS TV Studios.

The original sitcom, created by Sherwood Schwartz and starring Robert Reed and Florence Henderson, ran on ABC from 1969-1974. It centered on Mike Brady (Reed), a widowed architect with three sons, Greg, Peter and Bobby, who marries Carol Ann Martin (Henderson), a single mother with three daughters, Marcia, Jan and Cindy.

On the new next-generation _Brady Bunch,_ written by Mike Mariano (_Raising Hope, My Name Is Earl_), a divorced Bobby Brady, with children of his own, is remarried to a woman who also has kids, and together they also share a child. In addition, their ex-spouses are still part of their lives. The new setup reflects the evolution of family dynamics over the past four decades. Back in 1969, Schwartz wanted Carol to be a divorc?e but the network refused, so the end of her first marriage was never addressed.

I hear Vaughn came up with the idea for the new _Brady Bunch_ and teamed with Mariano. Mariano and Lloyd Schwartz, son of the late Sherwood Schwartz, will executive produce the CBS project along with Vaughn, Victoria Vaughn and Peter Billingsley through Vince Vaughn?s Wild West Picture Show Prods.

CBS TV Studios has the rights to the original series as it was produced by its predecessor Paramount Television. The studio has a lot of experience successfully reviving old series. There are three reboots now on the air now: CBS? _Hawaii Five-0_ and the CW?s_ 90210_ and_ Beauty And The Beast_ ? all of them produced by CBS TV Studios.

_The Brady Bunch_ signals a return to the traditional family comedy arena for CBS, which gradually moved away from it following the end of _Everybody Loves Raymond_ and _The King Of Queens_ in favor of buddy/relationship comedies like _Two And A Half Men, The Big Bang Theory_, _How I Met Your Mother _and_ 2 Broke Girls_. As for classic comedies, the network last year took a stab at remaking another 1960s series, _Bewitched.
_
If the contemporary remake goes forward, CBS will likely bring back _The Brady Bunch_?s popular theme song tweaked for the 21st century the way CBS modernized the signature theme music of _Hawaii Five-0 _for the reboot. (See title sequences from all seasons of _The Brady Bunch_ below).

_The Brady Bunch_ has spawned spinoffs, TV movie reunions, a musical and a successful movie parody franchise starring Shelley Long. One of the TV movies, the 1988 _A Very Brady Christmas_, led to the short-lived 1990 CBS series _The Bradys_, which followed the extended Brady family some 15 years after the events in _The Brady Bunch_. It featured most of the original cast.

Wild West Picture Show has stepped TV efforts over the past couple of years ? the company has a series on the air, TBS? _Sullivan & Son_, which had a solid second-week showing. Vaughn and Mariano are repped by CAA.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

First Set Pics From GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Reveal Riverrun

We still have a long time to  wait until HBO's fantasy drama series returns to our screens, and although there  isn't _too_ much here to tide you over until then, the very first set  photos from the season 3 shoot are well worth a look. They reveal some statues  bearing the banner and sigil of House Tully -- Catelyn Stark's family home,  before she married Ned and moved to Winterfell...


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

JACK RYAN: Keira Knightley, Felicity Jones, Evangeline Lilly In The MIx For Female Lead


According to Deadline _Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black  Pearl_ star Keira Knightley, _Like Crazy's_ Felicity Jones, and _Lost's_ Evangeline Lilly are up for the role of Dr. Cathy Muller Ryan.  Keira Knightley is said to be the top choice to be paired up with Chris Pine. He  is set to take on a role that has been previously played by Harrison Ford, Alec  Baldwin, and Ben Affleck.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

Bryan Singer Confirms X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST; Teases Connectivity With Past Films


Talking to IGN  Movies, Bryan Singer (_X-Men_, _X-2_) has confirmed that Matthew  Vaughn's _X-Men: First Class_ sequel will be called _Days of Future  Past_. The title has been rumoured for a while now, but this is the first  official word we've heard from someone involved with the sequel. Revealing that  it will deal with, "aspects of that comic" it is based on, Singer seemingly  hints that time travel will indeed play a role as he discusses an expanded  universe and more connectivity between these prequels and the past X-Men movies. Does this mean that we'll see Hugh Jackman's  Wolverine appear? How about the "Original Five" X-Men? Stay tuned for further  details as we get ever closer to the release of _X-Men: Days of Future  Past_ in July, 2014.

"I can say that it's being written right now and it will start  shooting in a few months. It's going to be very ambitious; it's called _Days  of Future Past_ and it deals with aspects of that comic, but also some very  new things. I don't want to give any of it away. Matthew Vaughn will be  directing and I'm totally excited about it."

"I think there's a strong  desire to broaden out the universe. I mean, the X-Men universe is every bit on  its own as big as the Marvel universe. I think it's time to reach out and  explore it and perhaps even bring some connectivity between the films as Marvel has done so well. You may seem some of  that."​


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

Christopher Eccleston Cast As Malekith The Accursed In THOR: THE DARK WORLD!


According to Deadline,  Christopher Eccleston has been set for the villain role in Marvel Studios? _Thor_ sequel. The actor, probably best known to sci-fi fans for his turn  as the ninth _Doctor Who_, will play the Dark Elf ruler, Malekith The  Accursed. Obviously that also confirms the earlier rumor that Thor will be  taking on the Dark Elves in the movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

New DOCTOR WHO Series 7 Promo Image Features The Daleks

As anticipation towards this  August's premiere of _Doctor Who_ builds, the BBC has released this new  promotional image which is quite possibly from the season premiere titled _The  Asylum of The Daleks_. The episode is set to feature every Dalek that has  ever been featured on the show, including the pre-2005 era. The cast promises  that the first half of the series will be "movie scale epic". 

[Click To Enlarge]




A Dalek on the right of the picture does not have any of the  vertical grille-like slats that have become a familiar feature, indicating it?s  a version the Doctor faced when he first met his oldest enemies on Skaro. And on  the left there?s a Special Weapons Dalek, last seen in the 1988 story,  Remembrance of the Daleks.​


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

Vanessa Hudgens Joins The Cast Of MACHETE KILLS

The _Sucker Punch_ actress is the latest in a long line of  female talent to sign on to Robert Rodriguez's action sequel. She will play a  character called Cereza..

_"Yes, it is true! We can confirm that Vanessa will be in the new  Robert Rodriguez movie Machete Kills as Cereza!"_​


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

Fox Confirm Plans For A PROMETHEUS Sequel Set To Be Released In 2014 Or 2015


In a piece about which of the summer blockbusters released this year look  set to get a sequel, The  Hollywood Reporter has confirmed that 20th Century Fox and Ridley Scott are  moving ahead with a follow-up to _Prometheus_. With a budget of $130  million and a worldwide box office gross of $303 million, there's no reason for  the studio not to continue the franchise. Both Michael Fassbender and Noomi  Rapace are signed up to return, although it's unclear whether or not the films co-writer Damon Lindelof will be able to return due to  other commitments. _"Ridley is incredibly excited about the movie, but we have  to get it right. We can't rush it,"_ Fox president of production Emma Watts,  told the site. Apparently, the _Prometheus_ sequel will be released in 2014  or 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

Hugh Jackman Shows New Look For THE WOLVERINE; Comments On Filming In Kurnell

Once again thanking Sutherland Shire for allowing Fox to film his _X-Men:  Origins_ sequel, _The Wolverine_, actor Hugh Jackman displayed his new  look, facially, for the film sans the unbreakable claws. Also sharing with the *Leader* a downside to playing the mutant, in regards to filming, check out  the photos and what he says below.

Dressed & made up  as his character Logan, the actor personally thanked mayor Carol Provan: 

_*?It?s a beautiful spot here. This is the first time I?ve been to  Kurnell and the location is great. Yesterday I was up at half past three and  this morning I was up at quarter to five. They got to do some shots without me  this morning, so I got a bit of a sleep in. This is the second and final day of  shooting on-site at Kurnell. Production for the film will continue around Sydney  and a few weeks in Japan before it wraps up mid-November.?*_


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

Shirtless Hugh Jackman Eyed Filming THE WOLVERINE

After thanking Sutherland Shire earlier this morning, showing off  his new 'do, _The Wolverine_ star Hugh Jackman has now been spotted in action at Kurnell, Sydney. Set photos via *The Daily  Telegraph* feature Jackman shirtless, shooting scenes for the World War Two  POW camp sequence, which wraps today, check out the photos below!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

Warner Bros. Moving Ahead With THE DARK TOWER. Javier Bardem Out; Russell Crowe In


Deadline  reports that Warner Bros. have tasked with Akiva Goldsman with turning in a new  script for them for the first instalment in the big screen adaptation of Stephen  King's epic _The Dark Tower_ series. The studio will apparently make a  final decision as to whether or not they will give the film the green light  within the next two weeks, despite it reportedly being, "the first leg of one of  the most daring and ambitious projects to come along since The Lord of the  Rings". And that's not all. Despite Javier Bardem previously being pegged for  the leading role of gunslinger Roland Deschain, director Ron Howard and  producers Brian Grazer and Goldsman are now in talks with _Man of Steel_'s  Russell Crowe. There is currently no deal in place, while the plan to tell the  nine-volume story through three films and two limited run TV series remains.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

Hugh Jackman Arrives On "Yukon" Set Of THE WOLVERINE


The other day I was informed by my source that Hugh Jackman's character  Wolverine/Logan will be headed into town to buy camping gear. As you can see in  the set photos below an old hardware shop in Picton has been converted into a  hiking/camping shop. Also, a bar will be featured in the movie, that is why you will see a mural in of a moose  promoting "Ed's Bar." 

Why is this important? What does it mean? Well a  savvy CBM user pointed out that this could be scenes emulating the beginning of  Frank Miller's "Japanese Saga" in "Wolverine #1." In that version of the tale  Wolverine/Logan is seen in the Canadian Rockies pursuing a man-eating grizzly  bear. During the eventual confrontation Wolverine notices that the bear has an  arrow lodged in it's back. A closer examination reveals that the tip of the  arrow had traces of poison and is the cause of the bear erratic behavior. 

Wolverine then seeks out the hunter that poisoned the bear. He picks up his  scent from the bear's cave and follows it all the way to the local pub, "Josie's  Bar 'N' Grill." Wolverine identifies the hunter and when approached a one-sided  fight encures.

Images Courtesy of lifeislocal.com.au


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

M. Night Shyamalan Creating New Series for Syfy | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Famed filmmaker *M. Night Shyamalan* is taking his talents to TV. The creator of such films as ?The Sixth Sense? and ?Signs? is getting into the television business, inking a deal with Syfy for a potential scripted series, according to The Hollywood Reporter.
The project, dubbed ?*Proof*,? centers around ?the son of a billionaire tech genius who offers a large reward for anyone who can find proof of life after death following the tragic accident and sudden passing of his parents,? according to the report. 
Shyamalan would work with ?*Buffy the Vampire Slayer?s?* Marti Noxon on the project, which marks the first scripted TV series for the filmmaker.
On the big screen, Shyamalan wrapped up Sony picture ?After Earth? with *Will *and *Jaden Smith.*


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexis Denisof Dishes More On 'The Other' Role In THE AVENGERS; Teases Reprisal In Sequel


*IGN* caught up with _Much Ado About Nothing_ actor Alexis Denisof,  where he discussed his villainous role in _Marvel's The Avengers_ film as  The Other, Chitauri leader and Thanos' minion. While teasing the superhero  spectacle's inevitable sequel, Denisof also recalls how he landed the role in  the video!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)

New EXPENDABLES 2 Banner Parodies The Last Supper

Collider  have just debuted this pretty cool new poster for Sylvester Stallone's upcoming action sequel, featuring the entire cast of hard men -- and  women -- assembled "Last Supper" style. Check it out..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 8/3/2012

*[Click on the image for a much larger  version]*


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)

THE BOURNE LEGACY: The Director And Cast Offer A BTS Look At A Pivotal Action Scene

Jeremy Renner, Rachel Weisz  and director Tony Gilroy offer a commentary on one of _The Bourne Legacy_'s  pivotal chase sequences in this brief new featurette courtesy of Yahoo!  Movies.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)

'True Blood' actor joins 'Once Upon a Time' -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside TV | EW.com

[h=1]'True Blood' actor joins 'Once Upon a Time' -- EXCLUSIVE[/h]by James Hibberd



A _True Blood_ and _Terriers_ star is joining the cast of ABC?s _Once Upon a Time_.
Michael Raymond-James is coming on board the second season of the hit fantasy drama in a recurring role as  ?
Actually, we?re not certain yet. Sources will only say he?s playing a ?mysterious new character? (quick, to the Disney Store!).
Raymond-James played the main bad guy on the first season of HBO?s _True Blood_ and was one of the leads on FX?s _Terriers_. He was also in a couple episodes of AMC?s _The Walking Dead._


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)

Actress Caroline Dhavernas Cast As Dr. Alana Bloom In NBC's 'Hannibal'


Get ready to pass out the fava beans, because NBC is planning on releasing a  Television series about Hannibal Lecter, who is arguably the greatest movie serial killer of all time, in early 2013. Recently  cast is an actress named Caroline Dhavernas (in the picture below), who is set  to portray Dr. Alana Bloom, known in the previous books and films in the Hannibal Lecter Series as Dr. Alan Bloom. Alan  Bloom isn't the only male character becoming a female for the series. Character  Freddy Lounds will become Fredricka Lounds.







 The series will star Mads Mikkelsen as Dr. Hannibal Lecter, Hugh Dancy  as FBI profiler Will Graham, and Laurence Fishburne as Jack Crawford. The pilot  will be directed by David Slade. The series will be based on the characters of  the Thomas Harris novel Red Dragon. The first few seasons will take place before  Red Dragon (therefore, before Lecter's incarceration), and season four is  planned to adapt the novel. This is the third time Red Dragon has been adapted  making it the Hannibal Lecter novel with the most adaptations. The first was the  1986 box office failure, titled Manhunter, the second being the 2002 film of the  same name, which served as a prequel to The Silence Of The Lambs and Hannibal.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2012)

'Archer' will include a 'Bob's Burgers' crossover episode -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside TV | EW.com

Next 'Archer' season will include a 'Bob's Burgers' crossover episode -- EXCLUSIVE

Fans of animated comedy have known H. Jon Benjamin?s gruff deadpan since the days of Comedy Central?s _Dr. Katz, Professional Therapist _and, later, Adult Swim?s _Home Movies_. Lately, he?s been voicing the title characters to two of TV?s funniest cartoons, FX?s _Archer _and Fox?s Emmy-nominated _Bob?s Burgers ? _and, soon enough, fans will get to watch him do both at once.
In an interview with _EW_, Benjamin revealed that the _Archer _team has produced a crossover episode in which he?ll play both ISIS agent Sterling Archer and grillmaster Bob Belcher. The episode?s already been recorded, he says, and will air during _Archer_?s next season (FX has yet to announce a premiere date).




?[_Archer _creator Adam Reed] really likes _Bob?s Burgers_,? Benjamin says. ?And the fourth season has a _Bob?s Burgers_ tie-in, which is really bizarre.?

Indeed: ?It?s like a _Bourne Identity_-type plotline. It starts off with Archer as Bob, making hamburgers, but he doesn?t know that he?s Archer. He?s at the restaurant and these, like, I think Russian thugs come in, and Bob dispatches them expertly. And then he?s like, _What just happened? How did I do that?_ So he has to try to figure out why he?s so good at killing people.?
Adds Benjamin, ?It was Adam?s idea.?
_Bob?s _creator Loren Bouchard [who also co-created _Home Movies _and produced _Dr. Katz_] signed off on the idea, Benjamin says, but stayed out of the creative process. ?It was prompted by Adam, but Loren was into it.?
Bob?s wife Linda (voiced by John Roberts) will be in the episode as well, he confirms, ?but the kids aren?t in it. I guess it must?ve been a budget restriction or something. Like, ?I can?t afford to pay an extra three grand to pay actors.??
As for how the different visual styles of the shows will mesh, he says that ?it?s _Archer_-style animation, but with all the accoutrements and characteristics of the [_Bob?s_] characters.?
?It is a little weird,? he continues, ?because you have to be a fan of both to understand it. But you don?t have to know about _Bob?s Burgers_ to enjoy it.?
If the crossover threatens to expose how similar his voices for Bob and Archer (and, well, most of his characters) are, Benjamin isn?t concerned. ?It?s seems like kind of a 50-50: 50 percent of people are like, ?You suck, you use the same voice,? and 50 percent of people are like, ?It?s amazing how different they are!? And I really can?t speak to either opinion.?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2012)

Mickey Rourke Officially Enters Talks For SIN CITY 2; Michael Madsen Unsure Of Return


_"Well that?s kind of a mystery because there's a whole bunch of stuff all  over the internet that I?m doing a sequel and I certainly didn?t put that stuff  on there, so I don?t know who did,"_ Michael Madsen - who played a detective  in the 2005 film - told MTV  News in a recent interview. _"But, wherever that came from, whoever  generated that information, must be thinking that I?m doing that ? but I can?t  seem to get an answer out of anybody."_ He goes on to say that he's failed to  get a straight answer from either director Robert Rodriquez or the producer of _Sin City_, Harvey Weinstein (who apparently will NOT produce _A Dame To  Kill For_.) 

However, despite his confusion about whether or not he  will be brought back in the long-talked about sequel, the actor who originally  auditioned for the role of 'Marv' revealed that he's definitely interested if  they ask him. _"Well, sure. I thought the first one was pretty good. I mean, I  kind of got in that first one by default. And Bob survives, so you?d figure that  he?s gonna make it, right? You?d figure that I?d show up in part two. So if you  could get an answer for me, I?d really appreciate it, cause I can?t find out. Of  course, I?d like to be a part of it."_ Talking of 'Marv', Deadline  reports that Mickey Rourke has now officially in negotiations to return as the  character in the Frank Miller adaptation.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Zombie Studio Tour

SFX master Greg Nicotero takes  us inside the season 3 Walking Dead zombie studio where he works his "dark  magic" to ensure that the show continues its dominance of television  airwaves.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2012)

Dominic West Harbors No Desire For Kingship, Turns Down GAME OF THRONES

"I was  offered something on 'Game of Thrones' and unfortunately, I hadn't seen it, but  my nephew and his father said, 'Gosh, "Game of Thrones" is the only great show  on!' And I felt terrible, because I'd just turned them down," West said.

"It was a lovely part, a good part. I'm going to regret it," he said with a  rueful laugh. "My problem is, I've got four kids, and at the moment, I'm  reluctant to be away from home for a long time. I can get a lot of work in  London and still be at home. That's one of the many brilliant things about 'The  Hour.'"

"Should I have taken it?" he asked the Huffington Post reporter,  semi-seriously.

Uh,hell yeah!  I'm pretty sure that if West had taken the  time to watch the show, which happens to be the #1 rated cable show  on television, he'd probably reconsider.  You can't place the blame solely on  West though, I'm wondering how his agent could possibly let this one pass.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2012)

Joss Whedon To Write And Direct THE AVENGERS 2; Will Also Develop New Marvel TV Series

The news has just broken on a  Walt Disney Investors Conference Call that Joss Whedon will return to write and  direct the sequel to _Marvel's The Avengers_; the $1.5 billion dollar  blockbuster of 2012. Bob Iger (the chairman and chief executive of The Walt  Disney Company) also revealed that Whedon is involved with the development of an  ABC live action television series set in the Marvel Cinematic  Universe. Stay tuned for further details. 




Marc Graser@*marcgraser*
Disney just announced Joss Whedon will write and direct  THE AVENGERS 2 and develop a Marvel TV show for ABC.

  7 Aug 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​


As I'm sure you'll agree, this is incredibly exciting news. It was  Joss Whedon's screenplay and skills behind the camera which made _Marvel's The  Avengers_ such an amazing comic book movie, and it's hard to imagine anyone being anything other  than over the moon with the news that he will return to write and direct the  planned sequel. There is currently no word on a release date (rumoured to be  2015) or what the TV series will involve.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Spoilers! Denzel, Wahlberg & Paula Patton On The Set Of 2 GUNS

Photographers snapped some  shots of Mark Wahlberg on a fire escape trying to break into a building with a  crowbar. While actress Paula Patton is seen on set with a (spoiler) on her head.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

RUMOR: Burn Gorman & Noah Taylor Join GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Cast

According to Winteriscoming.net's sources, Burn Gorman and Noah Taylor have been  spied shooting scenes in Belfast, where _Game Of Thrones_ season 3 is  filming now. The pair were seen alongside Night?s Watch cast members such as  James Cosmo (Jeor Mormont), Mark Stanley (Grenn), John Bradley (Samwell Tarly)  and Ben Crompton (Dolorous Edd). So who might they be playing? Well the only  other major character yet to be cast for season 3 is Mance Rayder, the "King  beyond The Wall". The role was recently offered to Dominic West, who had to turn  it down, but it is unlikely that either of these actors would be playing that  part, especially given the characters they were said to be keeping company with.  They may possibly be brand new characters, or just high profile cameos destined  to be White Walker fodder, but that seems unlikely. 

Noah Taylor is a  British-born Australian actor who has appeared in many films, including _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, The  Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_ and _Lara Croft: Tomb Raider_. Burn  Gorman was born in the States, but moved to the UK at a young age. He is  probably best known to most as  Owen Harper in _Torchwood_, but was most  recently seen in _The Dark Knight Rises_ as the unfortunate Mr Stryver.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

"Wolverines!" First Poster And Trailer For RED DAWN Remake Starring Chris Hemsworth

Starring Chris Hemsworth  (_Thor_), Josh Hutcherson (_The Hunger Games_), Jeffrey Dean Morgan  (_Watchmen_) and Adrienne Palicki (_Wonder Woman_), the first poster  and trailer for the _Red Dawn_ remake have hit and you can check out both  right here.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Byron Mann Joins The Cast Of The CW's ARROW

Shoryuken! Deadline reports  that the man who portrayed Ryu in 1994's _Street Fighter_ movie will be involved in The CW's _Arrow_. The  identity of his character is unknown at the moment, but we do have a small hint  about it.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Bruce Willis Replaced Sgt. Slaughter In G.I. JOE: RETALIATION

In a recent interview Sgt.  Slaughter reveals that he was supposed to appear in both live-action _G.I.  Joe_ films, but a conflict with competing toy companies prevented  that from happening.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Christopher Mintz-Plasse Talks KICK-ASS 2; Addresses An Older Chloe Moretz As Hit-Girl

_"I had no idea if this was going to happen,"_ Christopher Mintz-Plasse  told Collider  in a recent interview while promoting animated movie _Paranorman_. _"It didn't seem like it,  especially now that Chloe is like, what, is she 37 now? [Laughs] But no, they  hey wrote an incredible script. I think she?s going into 9th grade in this which  is really smart. They didn?t keep her 11 as she was in the first one. They kind  of aged it up a bit. And it?s super violent and bloody and funny and it?s got a  great cast. I?m really excited. I fly out to London in a week to get  started."_

As for when exactly he begins working on director Jeff  Wadlow's big screen adaptation of comic book writer Mark Millar and artist John  Romita Jr.'s _Kick-Ass 2_ (which will also include elements from the _Hit-Girl_ miniseries) he told the site the following. _"I'm flying out  there next week to get started on rehearsals and wardrobe and stuff and then I  think we start shooting September. It's going to be busy because I'm flying back  and forth because I'm shooting a show for CBS as well, so I'll be shooting a  couple of weeks September, fly back, go out again in October for like a week,  come back, and then go out again in November for a couple of weeks."_

_"You know I think so, but I think they did that purposely,"_ the actor  revealed when asked if the time which has elapsed since the release of the last  film will effect the story in this one. _"I think that they did that strictly  because Chloe is older now and they had to age her up, but that works."_ And  as for whether or not he gets to take part in any more action scenes this time around, he added, _"Oh yeah, it's  like, I don't want to ruin anything, but it's kind of like 'Warriors' meets  'Kick-Ass'. That's like the theme for this. It's gonna be intense."_


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Sony To Develop CGI/Live-Action ALF Movie


According to The Hollywood Reporter, Sony Pictures Animation has acquired  the rights to the classic 1980s TV sitcom _ALF_ (Alien Life Form) and will  develop the property into a CG-live action hybrid feature. Apparently Jordan  Kerner, the man responsible for bringing (inflicting upon) us the recent _Smurfs_ movie will also produce this, along with Tom Patchett and Paul  Fusco. Fusco also voiced the character in the original show, and is expected to  do the same for the movie.

For those not in the know, _Alf_ ran from  1986 to 1990 and lasted 102 episodes. It focused on a friendly -- aside from his  penchant for eating cats -- little alien named Gordon Shumway who lands on Earth  and winds up staying with the Tanner family. It was actually pretty funny, or at  least it was at the time, so expect the movie not to be in any way shape or  form. No writer or director is attached to the project yet.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Explosive New Clip From EXPENDABLES 2

_Expendables 2_ opens  August 17th, but you can whet your appetite with this  full clip, which features  Sylvester Stallone's Barney Ross attacking a helicopter with a motorcycle. All  in a day's work eh?..


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Another Action Packed New Clip From THE EXPENDABLES 2 Released

Bruce Willis and Arnold  Schwarzenegger in a Smart Car shooting bad guys. That's pretty much all we need  to tell you about this awesome action-packed new clip from _The Expendables  2_ which comes courtesy of our friends over at Fandango.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2012)

Actress Alice Krige Joins THOR: THE DARK WORLD

The actress best known as The  Borg Queen in one of the early _Star Trek_ films, Alice Krige, has revealed she will be filling a small  undisclosed role in the anticipated sequel, _Thor: The Dark World_.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

*Clint Eastwood and Harrison Ford in talks for 'The Expendables 3' | Film & TV News | NME.COM

Clint Eastwood* and Harrison Ford are in talks to appear in _The Expendables 3_, producer Avi Lerner has revealed.

Lerner also confirmed that *Nicolas Cage* will star in the third movie in the action franchise, while Mickey Rourke is in discussions to reprise his role from the first film. Meanwhile, Lerner is lining up a part for Wesley Snipes, who is currently serving a three-year prison sentence for failing to file income tax returns.

Created by *Sylvester Stallone*, _The Expendables_ is an ensemble action comedy teaming Stallone with a raft of 1980s action heroes, including Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jet Li and Dolph Lundgren. The film became an unexpected hit at the box office in 2010, grossing more than $274 million (?174 million) worldwide.




_The Expendables 2_, which reunites the original cast and adds *Jean-Claude Van Damme* to the muscle-bound mix, is scheduled to open in cinemas in the UK and US on Friday (August 17) - scroll down to watch the trailer.

However, Lerner is already hatching plans for a third _Expendables_ movie. Discussing casting with Total Film, he revealed: "We've approached Clint Eastwood to be one of the guys, we've got a character in mind for him. We're talking to Harrison Ford. [And we want] Wesley Snipes when he comes back from prison. I'll give you one more name, we've got Nicolas Cage to play [one of the characters]."

Lerner also confirmed that _The Expendables 3_ will include roles for each of the past and present cast members. He added: "And we're going to bring Mickey Rourke back, if he won't be too crazy. I like Mickey. And of course, all the existing stars [will return]."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

Keanu Reeves reveals new details about Bill and Ted 3

We've seen Bill and Ted travel  through time and meet the Grim Reaper, and now for the second sequel we learn  that the series is taking the next logical step: alternate futures.

Keanu Reeves, who starred as  Ted in both Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure and Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey,  has revealed in an interview what we can expect from the San Dimas duo's next  trip and apparently it has to deal with them trying to figure out where things  all went wrong and finding a way to make them right.

"One of the plot  points is that these two people have been crushed by the responsibility of  having to write the greatest song ever written and to change the world, and they  haven't done it," Reeves recently told GQ. "So everybody is kind of like: 'Where  is the song?; The guys have just drifted off into esoterica and lost their  rock." In order to try and fulfill their destiny and become the greatest  musicians of all time as the rock band Wyld Stallyns, Bill and Ted travel into  the future to find out what happens and run into multiple possible future  versions of themselves. "One future 'us' refuses to tell us, and another future  'us' blames us for their lives because we didn't write the song, so they're  living this terrible life," the star said. "In one version we're in jail; in  another we're at some kind of highway motel and they hate us."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

SWATH Sequel To Become Huntsman Spin-Off; Kristen Stewart Dropped

Sources tell The  Hollywood Reporter that _Snow White and the Huntsman_ star Kristen  Stewart will not return for the originally planned sequel and that Chris  Hemsworth's Huntsman will get his own spin-off film instead. This news comes  following the aftermath of the recent romantic affair Stewart had with the  married Rupert Sanders (the director of the first film). Sources with ties to  the production of the follow-up also claim Sanders will return for the sequel,  though nothing is completely certain just yet. David Koepp, the writer of the  first film, is not set to return due to the drastic change in the franchise's  direction. A Universal Spokeswoman states _"The studio is currently exploring  options to continue the franchise"_ . Universal is now searching for a new  writer for the spin-off and are also hoping to begin filming next July, when _Thor_ star Chris Hemsworth becomes available. 

Hold The Phone! Kristen Stewart Could Reprise Her Role In SWATH Sequel

Earlier today _The Hollywood Reporter_ claimed that their sources had  heard Kristen Stewart was out of the planned _Snow White and the Huntsman_  spin-off that will star Chris "Thor" Hemsworth, with director Rupert Sanders  still on board. But the _LA Times_ has heard a different story from Universal.
But the studio that released that film, Universal, insists that  plans for a second movie centering on the Huntsman character played by Chris  Hemsworth are proceeding and that Stewart?s Snow White could still be a  character in that film, despite reports that suggested otherwise.​


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

SANDMAN Movie Pitch Illustrations Revealed


We may never see Morpheus grace the big screen, but Neil Gaiman has just posted a link to some movie pitch illustrations by Jill Thompson, which he had shown to Warner Bros. back when a Sandman movie was in the very early stages of development..
Now we have no way of knowing exactly what would have ended up in the movie had it happened of course, as it seems Gaiman was pitching elements from his entire Sandman saga if these pics are anything to go by. But a good chunk of them seem to focus on the "Brief Lives" arc, in which Dream and Delirium seek out their long lost brother Destruction. Fan favorite characters such as The Corinthian, Fiddlers Green, and John Constantine are also depicted..
Update: Gaiman has revealed that the reason the pics cover so much of his run on Sandman, is that they were pitching for a sequence of 3 movies.


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 15, 2012)

some european cinema
2 of the best movies of 90's (seriously)

Trainspotting (trailer) - YouTube





RUN LOLA RUN TRAILER - YouTube


----------



## NoviceAAS (Aug 15, 2012)

Shallow grave was also good, its mentioned in that trainspotting trailer.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2012)

Gregzs, any interest in this film?

SKYFALL - Official Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> *Clint Eastwood and Harrison Ford in talks for 'The Expendables 3' | Film & TV News | NME.COM
> 
> Clint Eastwood* and Harrison Ford are in talks to appear in _The Expendables 3_, producer Avi Lerner has revealed.
> 
> Lerner also confirmed that *Nicolas Cage* will star in the third movie in the action franchise, while Mickey Rourke is in discussions to reprise his role from the first film. Meanwhile, Lerner is lining up a part for Wesley Snipes, who is currently serving a three-year prison sentence for failing to file income tax returns.



Awesome. REALLY looking forward to August 17th and the release of 2.



nikos_ said:


> RUN LOLA RUN TRAILER - YouTube



Loved those films, but especially Lola!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Gregzs, any interest in this film?



I will see Skyfall in the theaters. I got the Entertainment Weekly dated August 10 that lists all of the Bond films. I realized that all the ones made since and including Octopussy I was sitting in a theater for except Quantum of Solace. I have no idea why I didn't make it to see it but I have since on cable.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)

THE DARK KNIGHT RISES' Joseph Gordon-Levitt Discusses Robin

Joseph Gordon-Levitt was a  guest on Jimmy Kimmel's talk show last night and the actor discussed the ending  of _The Dark Knight Rises_, specifically if he has interest in being in a  sequel.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)

PROMETHEUS Deleted Scenes Total Nearly 40 Minutes Of Additional Footage

Compiling the running time of all 14 deleted scenes, we have nearly 40 minutes  of material that was cut from the theatrical release.  In addition to that,  there will be a *Director's  Cut* included on the release (or maybe separately) which could add even  more additional material.

00:02:31:16	(ARRIVAL OF THE ENGINEERS) (DELETED  SCENE)
00:00:58:05	(T?IS THE SEASON) (DELETED SCENE)
00:00:42:08	(OUR  FIRST ALIEN) (DELETED SCENE)
00:00:42:14	(SKIN) (DELETED SCENE)
00:01:22:01	(WE?RE NOT ALONE ANYMORE) (DELETED SCENE)
00:02:57:01	(STRANGE BEDFELLOWS) (DELETED SCENE)
00:01:25:04	(HOLLOWAY  HUNGOVER) (DELETED SCENE)
00:00:23:12	(DAVID?S OBJECTIVE) (DELETED SCENE)
00:03:27:07	(JANEK FILLS VICKERS IN) (DELETED SCENE)
00:03:40:12	(A KING  HAS HIS REIGN) (DELETED SCENE)
00:02:01:24	(FITFIELD ATTACKS) (DELETED SCENE)
00:04:06:06	(THE ENGINEER SPEAKS) (DELETED SCENE)
00:05:30:04	(FINAL  BATTLE) (DELETED SCENE)
00:05:05:19	(PARADISE) (DELETED SCENE)

Prometheus is expected to be released on Blu-ray/DVD this October.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)

John Barrowman Joins ARROW

Torchwood actor joins Arrow in  mystery role.  Cryptic description released from CW could be a number of DC  heroes and villains. Who would you like to see 'Captain Jack' portray?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

SUPERMAN's "Ma Kent" Phyllis Thaxter Passes Away Aged 90







The  Hollywood Reporter confirms the sad news that Phyllis Thaxter died on  Tuesday at her in Florida after what they describe as, "a long bout with  Alzheimer's." The actress will be best known to comic book fans for playing Ma  Kent in Richard Donner's _Superman_ over 30 years ago. _"She was one of  the most beautiful and patrician icons of the golden age of movies, TV and theater,"_ veteran movie critic Rex Reed  told the site. Thaxter was also known for roles in the likes of _Bewitched_, _Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo_ and _Act of  Violence_.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Aug 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I just dont think Levitt could pull off being a new  bat man, and I just dont think theres an interest to go see a Robin movie. I never underestimate the greed of movie companies when they think theyve got a sequal though.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

New SKYFALL Featurette Puts The City Of London On Display

Director Sam Mendes, and  actors Daniel Craig and Judi Dench express their excitement about using the city  of London in the next James Bond film. Click the jump to check out some brand  new behind-the-scenes footage of _Skyfall_.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

‘Mad Men’ Star Joins Cast of ‘Arrested Development’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
As if it isn?t already exciting enough that ?Arrested Development? is making a comeback, now the Bluths are bringing a ?Mad? man with them!
?Mad Men? star *John Slattery* has signed on to guest star in multiple episodes of ?Arrested Development,? reports TV Line.

Details are under wraps so not much is known about his role, but Slattery, who plays wily ad man Roger Sterling on the Emmy-winning AMC series, seems like a perfect fit for the ?AD? gang.
A long-awaited, highly anticipated fourth season of the cult comedy is in production with 10 new episodes set to be released on Netflix next year.

The revival of ?Arrested Development,? which aired on Fox for three seasons from 2003-2006, will be ?fearless? says executive producer *Ron Howard*, who also revealed in a new interview with MTV.com that several new characters will be introduced.

?[Series creator] Mitch [Hurwitz] isn?t trying to recreate something,? Howard told MTV. ?It?s been away for a while, and part of the fun that Mitch has been mining and exploiting is, what?s new to discover about these people? What?s delightfully unchanged? He and the writing staff and the actors have a fantastic sense of that. They?re pretty brazen, pretty bold and fearless. That?s what made the show into something that fans really kept alive.?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

Christopher Guest Comedy Ordered by HBO | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) ? *Christopher Guest* is bringing his fake documentary wit to HBO.

Ordered direct to series, the single-camera ?*Family Tree*? centers on Tom Chadwick, played by ?Bridesmaids? cop *Chris O?Dowd*, a 30-year-old man who loses his job and his girlfriend and begins investigating his family?s unusual past after inheriting a mysterious box of belongings from a great aunt he?d never met.

Guest will direct. He and his frequent collaborator *Jim Piddock* (?Best in Show,? ?A Mighty Wind?) created and wrote the project and will appear on the series, as well as executive-produce, along with Karen Murphy, who has produced Guest films such as ?This Is Spinal Tap,? ?A Mighty Wind? and ?Best in Show.?

A Lucky Giant, which is a part of NBC Universal International Television Production, will produce the project.

BBC Two will air the program in the U.K.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

Actress Lara Jean Chorostecki Cast In NBC's 'Hannibal'

Actress Lara Jean Chorosteki  has recently been cast as tabloid blogger Fredricka Lounds in NBCs Hannibal  Lecter TV series, a role previously portrayed by Stephen Lang in the 1986 film,  Manhunter, and by Philip Seymour Hoffman in 2002s Red Dragon. The series, simply  titled Hannibal, is based on the Hannibal Lecter novels written by Thomas  Harris.

 Oddly, the gender of the "Fredricka" Lounds character has  changed. In the novels, as well as previous adaptations, the character was a  male journalist named Freddy Lounds. Another male character in the series, Alan  Bloom, has also had a gender switch, now named Alana Bloom.

 Official  Synopsis: One of the most fascinating literary characters comes to life on  television for the first time: psychiatrist-turned-serial killer, Dr. Hannibal  Lecter. In this new drama from Bryan Fuller ("Pushing Daisies," "Heroes"), based  on the characters from Thomas Harris' classic novels, we see where this  incredible story began.

Will Graham is a gifted criminal profiler who is  on the hunt for a serial killer with the FBI. Graham's unique way of thinking  gives him the astonishing ability to empathize with anyone -even psychopaths. He  seems to know what makes them tick. But when the mind of the twisted killer he's  pursuing is too complicated for even Will to comprehend, he enlists the help of  Dr. Lecter, one of the premier psychiatric minds in the country. Armed with the  uncanny expertise of the brilliant doctor, Will and Hannibal (known as a serial  killer only to the audience) form a brilliant partnership and it seems there's  no villain they can't catch. If Will only knew...

Starring brilliant  young actor Hugh Dancy as Will Graham, "Hannibal" will breathe new life into a  deadly classic.

Official Site: nbc.com/hannibal


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

Marianne Jean-Baptiste Joins The Cast Of ROBOCOP As Detroit Police Chief

British actress Marianne  Jean-Baptiste (_Without a Trace_) has joined the cast of director Jose  Padilha's highly anticipated remake of _RocoCop_ as Karen Dean, the Detroit  Police Chief.

Variety  reports that Marianne Jean-Baptiste (_Won't Back Down_) has joined the cast  of _RoboCop_. She's set to start shooting her role in the reboot next month  in Toronto, and will play Detroit Police Chief, Karen Dean. The British actress  will star opposite Joel Kinnaman, Hugh Laurie, Samuel L. Jackson, Gary Oldman  and Abbie Cornish in the Jose Padilha helmed remake. _RoboCop_ is currently  expected to be released on August 9th, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES: Mance Rayder Cast

Veteran actor Ciar?n Hinds (John Carter, Ghost Rider:SOV, Munich,  There Will Be Blood) has signed on to play Mance Rayder in Season 3 of HBO's  Game of Thrones.

The character was teased in Season 2, a former Night's  Watchman, he now leads the Wildings on a deadly march to overtake the Seven  Kingdoms or maybe it's to flee from something...  Regardless, he'll definitely  have a lasting impact on Kit Harrington's Jon Snow.

Season 3 of Game of  Thrones kicksoff March 31, 2013.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gregzs on Movies &amp; Entertainment*

Too long to wait!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson Cast In Spike Lee's OLDBOY; Plus Bruce Hornsby To Score

Jackson has come on board for a small but critical part in the new  film, according to a person close to the production who was not authorized to  talk about it publicly. The actor will play the man who is being tortured by the  hero (Brolin) in a key revenge scene.

Fans of the original will remember  the scene as perhaps the most visceral and disturbing of the film. Protagonist   Dae-su Oh exacts vengeance on a man who once guarded him by extracting his teeth  one-by-one with the claw end of a hammer.​
They go on to say  that in Spike Lee's version the torture scene will not include the removal of  teeth, but don't worry Jackson's character will still be apart of a torture that  is "plenty painful."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2012)

TRUE BLOOD Star Todd Lowe Reveals Details Of His Role In Shyamalan's AFTER EARTH

Todd Lowe's _Terry Bellefleur_ is one of the few human voices in HBO's _True Blood_. Not that means he doesn't suffer from his fair share of  issues, but in a show full of monsters his great one-liners help ground the show  in some sort of reality. But for his next role he'll have a bit of a hard time  finding the ground, here's why:
I  worked a week on the M. Night Shyamalan movie After Earth. It's coming out next year ? I guess it's  gonna be a big Will Smith summer blockbuster. I had a scene with Will and his  son Jaden, and we shot it in Philadelphia. It was the first time I've ever  worked on a green screen, and I had a fantastic time. Will Smith is the biggest movie star I've ever met, and he couldn't be more gracious.  I play a wounded veteran ? but it's set years in the future, in space, and I'm  in a levitating wheelchair.​


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2012)

Emmy Winner William Windom Dead at 88 | Comcast

Rest in peace, *William Windom*. 
The television actor, who received an Emmy Award for his work in _My World and Welcome to It_ and is well-known for his roles on _Star Trek_ and _Murder, She Wrote_, died in his California home from congestive heart failure on Thursday, according to the _*New York Times* . _
_Windom was 88. _
_ 
During his early years, Windom joined the army and served as a paratrooper in World War II. He later attended the University of Kentucky, among several other higher-education institutions, and decided to pursue acting.
Windom also appeared on episodes of The Twilight Zone and the '60s comedy series The Farmer's Daughter, where he played a Minnesota congressman, a position served in real-life by his great-grandfather, whom he was named after. 
The award-winning actor also landed film roles, including a part in To Kill a Mockingbird, as the prosecuting attorney who faced off against *Gregory Peck* 's Atticus Finch in court. 
Windom is survived by his wife of 37 years, *Patricia*, and four children, *Rachel, Heather, Hope* and *Rebel*. 
_


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje Joins THOR THE DARK WORLD As Dual Villain Kurse/Algrim

As filming takes place overseas in London, a surprising new addition to the  ensemble cast of Marvel Studios' Alan Taylor-helmed _Thor: The Dark World_  has been revealed. According to *Variety*, British _G.I. Joe: The Rise of  Cobra_ actor Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje has joined the anticipated sequel in an  even more surprising villain role.

_*?Adewale  Akinnuoye-Agbaje has joined the cast of Marvel's "Thor: The Dark World" as one  of the lead villains, playing the dual roles of Kurse and  Algrim.?*_

Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje, who's  celebrating his 45th birthday today, is best known for his role on the  television series _Lost_ and _Oz_, as well _The Mummy Returns_  and _The Bourne Identity_ movie. And according to Marvel.com, his character, Kurse,  was originally Algrim the Strong, one of the Dark Elves of the extra dimensional  realm of Svartalfheim who served the Dark Elves' ruler, Malekith the Accursed.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Charlotte Riley Joins The Cast Of ALL YOU NEED IS KILL

*Showblitz* has learned that Charlotte Riley (the fiancee of _The Dark  Knight Rises_ and _Lawless_ star Tom Hardy) has joined the cast of _All You Need Is Kill_, Warner Bros.' adaptation of the science fiction  graphic novel of the same name. The film will be directed by Doug Liman (_The  Bourne Identity_), while Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt are set to star. Riley  was at one point considered for the role of Selina Kyle/Catwoman in _TDKR_,  in which Hardy plays the villainous Bane. Despite appearing in several British  television series/telepics, this will be her first major Hollywood role. Riley  will be playing _"a soldier who, along with Emily Blunt, fights alongside  Cruise's character in a war against aliens."_

Cruise recently began  work on _All You Need Is Kill_ in London, shortly after wrapping Universal  Pictures' _Oblivion_. No release date has been confirmed yet, but WB should  (hopefully) announce one in the near future. Below is a plot summary of the  graphic novel:  

There?s one thing worse than dying. It?s coming back to do it  again and again? When the alien Gitai invade, Keiji Kiriya is just one of many  raw recruits shoved into a suit of battle armor and sent out to kill. Keiji dies  on the battlefield, only to find himself reborn each morning to fight and die  again and again. On the 158th iteration though, he sees something different,  something out of place: the female soldier known as the Bitch of War. Is the  Bitch the key to Keiji?s escape, or to his final death?​


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Covers This Week's EW


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

TDKR: Joseph Gordon-Levitt Says There Were No Discussions About What 'Suit' He Puts On

JGL also states that he thinks  the ending was a perfect way to end Christopher Nolan's trilogy and that he  doesn't believe that they'll continue the story with a spinoff for Robin John  Blake.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Marvel's THE AVENGERS Hysterical Gag Reel Surfaces


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Bruce Campbell Talks EVIL DEAD Remake; Says It's "Fabulous"

The actor (who plays Ash in  Sam Raimi's _The Evil Dead_) discusses the upcoming horror remake, its  differences from the previous movies, whether or not he'll make a cameo and more. He also  reveals that he's already seen the Fede Alvarez-directed film.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Andrew Lincoln Can't Wait To "Kick The Governor's Arse"

Jokingly mocking 'The  Governor' and Woodbury, British actor Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes) shares his  thoughts on the introduction of the well-known comic book villain in _The  Walking Dead_ and expresses his excitement about taking him on in the hit AMC  series.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Daario Naharis & Grey Worm Cast In GAME OF THRONES Season 3

According to  Winteriscoming.net, British musician and actor Ed Skrein has been cast as Daario  Naharis in the currently shooting third season of HBO's _Game Of Thrones_.  Skrein is best known for his music career, having released his own album and  also worked with artists such as Foreign Beggars, Nathan Flutebox Lee, Asian Dub  Foundation and Plan B. He recently made the transition to acting and has starred  in the movies _Piggy_ and _Ill Mannors_. 






The site also report that Jacob Anderson will play Grey Worm. Anderson  is a young actor from London who has already appeared in numerous films and TV shows such as _Adulthood, Chatroom,  Episodes_ and _Skins_.

Naharis is quite a popular character in  the source novels. He is a highly skilled sellsword (mercenary) who charms  Daenerys and becomes a permanent member of her extended "Khalasar", much to the  chargrin of Jorah. Grey Worm is the captain of a  The Unsullied, group of eunuch  slave soldiers who are trained from childhood to excel in battle. They are freed  by Daenerys and also join her cause.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Jessica De Gouw Cast As 'The Huntress' In ARROW





Good  news DC fans! 'The Huntress' (who currently stars alongside Power Girl in "The  New 52" series, _World's Finest_) will be coming to the CW's _Arrow_  in a multi-episode arc. The character will be played by Australian actress  Jessica De Gouw. Read on for details!Josh  Wilding - 8/21/2012





Entertainment  Weekly have learned that 'The Huntress' is set to make her live-action debut  in the sixth episode of the upcoming CW series, _Arrow_. She will be played  by Australian actress Jessica De Gouw (_Tricky Business_). According to the  site, this version of the character will have the alias of Helena Bertinelli and  will be the daughter of a Mafia boss who vows revenge after her family is  killed. An official description for 'The Huntress' has also been released.  "Helena is a potential love interest for Oliver Queen; a fellow vigilante, set  on destroying her father?s organized crime empire. But Helena?s blind pursuit of  revenge will put her on a collision course with the Arrow."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

New Original Character Set To Join Season 3 Of THE WALKING DEAD, Will Be A Subordinate Of The Governor

Actor Dallas Roberts has  joined the cast of AMC's The Walking Dead and will play a show-original  character named Milton, a resident of Woodbury.

As fans of the Robert Kirkman comic series are aware, AMC's adaption of  Kirkman's comic keeps the majority of the source material intact but also offers  its on interpretations regarding certain characters and story arcs.  Case in  point, actor Dallas Roberts was just announced as a new addition to the cast in  the role of Milton, a resident of Woodbury, in a role that sounds something akin  to a mad scientist.

?Milton is the details  guy. He?s the guy that works with the Governor, who is monitoring all situations  and is trying to help the Governor make sense of this world that they?re living  in. He?s not exactly a scientist, but he?s a smart guy that is trying to find  out how zombies behave. Watching him do his little experiments is going to be a  lot of fun,? says executive producer Robert Kirkman.

Showrunner  Glenn Mazzara added, ?We were examining, ?How do  people survive in this apocalyptic world, and what can people contribute? And we  didn?t think it was plausible that every single character we meet is an  efficient zombie killer. We just didn?t buy that everyone we know would be  active and deft enough to kill every walker. We wanted to show how other people  survive, and Dallas has come in and helped us establish that character. He just  adds a lot of heart and humanity to Woodbury, which further complicates what  that is. That is a real town with real people and real survivors. It?s not  necessarily a group of bad guys.?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Marko Zaror Joins MACHETE KILLS; Character Poster Revealed

Robert Rodriguez has cast the  international martial arts action star as a villain in his upcoming sequel to _Machete_. The "Bruce Lee of Latin America" will play a character called  "Zaror", and you can check out a poster featuring him past the jump..


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Jason Momoa & Lucas Till To Star In David Hayter's WOLVES

_Wolves_ was first  announced back in 2010, and seemed to drop off the radar afterwards. But it  seems David Hayter (Aka the voice of Solid Snake) has been keeping on top of the movie, as last week Lucas Till (Havok in _X-Men: First  Class_) won the lead role, and now he?s being joined by Jason Momoa ( Khal  Drogo in _Game Of Thrones_) and newcomer Merritt Patterson. 






Hayter is set to direct _Wolves_ from his own script, and the story  is said to focus an eighteen-year-old werewolf (Till) accused of murdering his  own parents, who goes on the run and winds up in a small town named Lupine Ridge  (yes, really) that has a history of supernatural happenings. Momoa will play the  villain, a _?badass werewolf patriarch.?_ Patterson?s role has not been  revealed yet.

We haven't had a really good Werewolf movie since..umm, _Am American Werewolf In London_?  There has to have been one since that - answers on a postcard. Anyway, point is,  we are long overdue for one. Will this be it? Honestly I doubt it, but we can  hope! _Wolves_ will shoot in Toronto this fall.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Danai Gurira On Michonne & Her "Pets"

In this brief video interview from Entertainment Weekly, actress Danai  Gurira gives her thoughts on playing Michonne in season 3 of _The Walking  Dead_, and the reasons she leads two arm-less, jaw-less Walkers around with  her at all times..


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Ian McDiarmid Comments On Returning As 'The Emperor' In Live-Action STAR WARS TV Show

The highly anticipated  live-action _Star Wars_ TV series still doesn't seem any closer to  happening than it was the last time we got an update, but Ian McDiarmid has  shared his thoughts on whether he would be interested in returning as 'The  Emperor'.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

NBC Cast Hettienne Park As Potential Love Interest For Will Graham In 'Hannibal'

The Hollywood Reporter is reporting that actress Hettienne Park (Bride Wars,  Young Adult) has been cast in their upcoming Hannibal Lecter TV Series (simply  titled Hannibal) as Beverly Katz, a crime scene investigator who is likely to  become a love interest to Will Graham, one of the two main characters of the  series, the other being the title character, the cannibalistic psychiatrist, Dr.  Hannibal Lecter.






 Hollywood Reporter released the following information on the character:  Beverly Katz will be a crime scene investigator who specializes in working with  fibers and works with two other investigators who, with her help, piece evidence  together. Katz confronts Will Graham, when she first meets him, about his  unusual role with the FBI and flags the special treatment he receives. As the  series progresses, a romance is likely to form.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2012)

SyFy To Reboot 'Blake 7' With Martin Campbell and Joe Pokaski - Starpulse.com

SyFy To Reboot 'Blake 7' With Martin Campbell and Joe Pokaski

SyFy is rebooting another beloved sci-fi classic. This time, it?s Terry Nation?s _Blake?s 7_, which premiered on the BBC in 1978 and ran four season for 52 episodes. (Here?s the Wikipedia page if you need a quick refresher.)
_Blake?s 7_ was about renegades and criminals who escape from a prison planet, and while battling humans and aliens wound up becoming heroes in the process.
The reboot is being helmed by Georgeville Television and producer Marc Rosen. Martin Campbell (_Casino Royale, Green Lantern_) will direct the pilot script, which is being written by Joe Pokaski (_Heroes, CSI_).
No word on when they?re planning to have the pilot run?but likely sometime in late 2013 depending on the special effects that will need to be involved. It?ll also be interesting to hear how faithful to the material all involved will be, or if it will be a gritty, dark re-take on a classic a la 2003?s _Battlestar Galactica_ from Ronald D. Moore.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

JACK RYAN Reboot Gets A Release Date

Recently, it was confirmed that Paramount Pictures will be releasing their long  in-development reboot of the _Jack Ryan_ franchise in late 2013. Now, with  filming expected to begin in a matter of weeks, Paramount have officially  announced a *December 25th, 2013* release date for the movie, which has Chris Pine, Keira Knightley and Kevin  Costner set to star. Kenneth Branagh (who's also playing the film's villain)  will helm the reboot, which is said to be a prequel to the Tom Clancy novels.  The story with revolve around Branagh's Russian antagonist plotting to destroy  the US economy. The movie is expected to be the first of a trilogy.      




Exhibitor Relations@*ERCboxoffice*
Merry Xmas action fans! Paramount's JACK RYAN will be  delivered into theaters 12/25/13. Kenneth Branagh directs.

  27 Aug 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​



Additionally, Kevin Costner, who will be playing a key character in _Jack Ryan_, will reprise that role in Paramount's spin-off _Without  Remorse_, which has Christopher McQuarrie attached to direct. Chris Pine's _This Means War_ co-star Tom Hardy has reportedly been courted by the  studio to star in the spin-off. It appears that Paramount Pictures are planning  on forming their own Tom Clancy film universe between the two potential film  franchises (similar to what Marvel Studios have done with their build up to _The Avengers_). _Without Remorse_ currently has no release date, but  will likely be released shortly after _Jack Ryan_ (if plans go well, of  course).


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Jessica Alba Begins SIN CITY 2 Prep

Jessica  Alba begins prep work to return to the role of stripper, Nancy Callahan in the  Sin City 2 follow up from Frank Miller and Robert Rodriquez.Mark  Julian - 8/27/2012


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Vera Farmiga Cast As Norma Bates In A&E's 'Bates Motel' TV Series

A&E has cast actress Vera Farminga (seen below) as Norma Bates, mother of  the psychotic serial killer, Norman Bates, in Bates Motel, a TV series prequel  to the legendary 1960 horror film, Psycho. Norma Bates has previously been  portrayed by the voice of Virginia Gregg in the 1960 classic, and by Olivia  Hussey in Psycho IV: The Beginning.






 Bates Motel is not related to the 1986 TV movie of the same name, which it itself was a spin-off to  Psycho. The A&E TV series will be about the relationship between Norma and  her son, Norman Bates, taking place before her death, which would one day lead  to the insanity of future serial killer Norman Bates, as seen in Psycho. The  series will likely ignore the events of the previous less-than applausable  prequel, Psycho IV: The Beginning. It doesn't seem like a coincidence that this  series is happening the same time as NBC's upcoming series, Hannibal, loose  prequel to another horror classic, The Silence Of The Lambs.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD Gearing Up For Filming At the Stonehenge Monument

As previously noted, the commencement of filming for _Thor: The Dark  World_ is set for the first week of September. And while it's already  expected to explore underground tunnels in London, the woodland hills in Bourne  Wood, and the island country of Iceland, another rather ancient shooting  location for the upcoming Marvel sequel has been spotted.

According to Lucjan Kaliniecki of Twitter, and other sources, filming for  the Alan Taylor-directed _Thor_ followup is gearing up at the Stonehenge  prehistoric monument, located in southwest England. While famous for being one  of the world's last unexplained structures, the circular setting of large  upright stones is believed to be over 5,000 years old.

Although the  ancient landmark of Wiltshire county has appeared in many movies, BBC's fifth _Doctor Who_ series' big finale is  most notable for shooting at the location.

It is unclear whether the  ancient monument will only feature in earthbound scenes of _Thor: The Dark  World_, or if it's doubling for one of the Nine realms the sequel will  explore. However, the Stonehenge has made several appearances in the Marvel  Comics Universe, describing it as a ?mystic place.? At one point, it was used as  a portal.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Alternate Make-Up Designs For Ridley Scott's 'Prometheus'

Alternate, More Disturbing  Make Up Designs Have Been Released For Prometheus, This Year's "Prequel" To The  1979 Film, Alien


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Latest AVENGERS Deleted Scene Focuses On CAPTAIN AMERICA

Steve Rogers is a man out of  time in the latest Avengers deleted scene to officially be released online.   Watch as Cap finds out exactly who is still alive from his World War II  escapades.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

This looks like McConaughey's version of the Machinist. I saw Reign of Fire a few days back: the complete opposite shape for him and Bale.

Matthew McConaughey's Shocking Weight Loss

Matthew McConaughey's Shocking Weight Loss?Get the Skinny on Dramatic Transformation

If you happen to see pics of *Matthew McConaughey* looking gaunt and sickly, we're happy to report he's OK. 

The _Magic Mike_ star has purposely been dropping massive amounts of weight for his starring role in _The Dallas Buyers Club_, a drama about Ron Woodruff, a real-life Texas electrician who contracted HIV in the 1980s through IV drug use. 
Though he was given just six months to live when was diagnosed with AIDS, Woodruff saved his life by treating himself with alternative medicines he smuggled into the United States from Mexico.
McConaughey revealed earlier this summer that he planned to lose a total of 30 pounds in time to start shooting _Dallas Buyers_ in the middle of next month. "I should not look healthy by the time I'm doing this," he said on *Larry King* 's new ORA TV Internet show, *Larry King Now *. 

He also said he wasn't treating the process as a starvation diet, saying, "It's a bit of a spiritual cleanse, mental cleanse."
McConaughey still has more pounds to shed after putting some back for _The Wolf of Wall Street_, the *Martin Scorsese*-directed drama he's currently shooting in New York City with *Leonardo DiCaprio* and *Jonah Hill*.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Sherman Hemsley’s Burial Delayed by Will Dispute | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Sherman Hemsley?s Burial Delayed by Will Dispute

EL PASO, Texas (AP) ? The embalmed body of actor *Sherman Hemsley*, who became famous for his role as television?s George Jefferson, will be kept in refrigeration at an El Paso funeral home until a local court rules on the validity of his will.In the will Hemsley signed six weeks before dying of lung cancer July 24 he named Flora Enchinton, 56, whom he called a ?beloved partner,? as sole beneficiary of his estate, which is estimated in court documents to be more than $50,000.
The will is being contested by Richard Thornton, of Philadelphia, who claims to be Hemsley?s brother and says the will might not have been made by the actor.

Enchinton told The Associated Press on Wednesday that she had been friends with Hemsley and had been his manager for more than 20 years. Over the time she, Hemsley and Hemsley?s friend Kenny Johnston, 76, lived together, she said he never mentioned any relatives.

?Some people come out of the woodwork ? they think Sherman, they think money,? Enchinton said. ?But the fact it that I did not know Sherman when he was in the limelight. I met them when they (Hemsley and Johnston) came running from Los Angeles with not one penny, when there was nothing but struggle.?


Mark Davis, listed in court documents as Thornton?s lawyer in El Paso, did not immediately respond to messages left at his office.
There is no date set for the case to be heard, court officials said. Enchinton said she hopes it will all be cleared in court.

The Philadelphia-born Hemsley played Jefferson in the CBS sitcom ?*All in the Family*,? then starred in the spinoff ?*The Jeffersons*? from 1975 to 1985. It was one of TV?s longest-running and most successful sitcoms, particularly noteworthy for its predominantly black cast.

Hemsley made George Jefferson ? the bigoted, blustering Harlem businessman ? one of TV?s most memorable characters and a symbol for urban upward mobility.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

First Look At Logan Lerman And More On The Set Of Darren Aronofsky's NOAH

Via *On Location  Vacations*, four set photos from Darren Aronofsky's anticipated Biblical epic _Noah_ are now online. The movie, which stars Russell Crowe as the Ark building titular  character, is currently filming in Upper Brookville, NY. A life sized ark has  been under construction in the area for nearly two months. Aronofsky was spotted  on set, as well as actors Logan Lerman (who plays Noah's son, Ham) and Madison  Davenport (who plays Ham's wife, Na'el). The film's title treatment and a  glimpse at some of the costumes have also been revealed on the set.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

HOBBIT: THERE AND BACK AGAIN Dated For Summer 2014; Second Instalment Gets New Title


Warner Bros. and MGM  Pictures have announced that the third and final film in Peter Jackson's _The  Hobbit_ trilogy will be titled _The Hobbit: There And Back Again_  reports Deadline.  The threequel is set to be released worldwide on July 18th, 2014; the same day  that _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ is scheduled to hit the big screen. The  second instalment in the franchise based on the J.R.R. Tolkien novel has been  renamed _The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug_ and is still set to be  released on December 13th, 2013. The first film, _The Hobbit: An Unexpected  Journey_, will be released on December 14th, later this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

DRONE: New SciFi Webseries Starring Fringe's Lance Reddick
Premiering on the YouTube Channel  YouOffendMeYouOffendMyFamily is Drone, a sci-fi series that stars Lance Reddick  who portrays Broyles on Fringe, and is executive produced by Fast Five director  Justin Lin.EdGross  - 8/31/2012

The show is  officially described as follows: "In the near future, war drone technology has  advanced and a new weapon has been unleashed - a humanoid drone stronger and  faster than any soldier. But in the aftermath of a mysterious incident, damaged  battle drone 237 is forced to go on the run with its programmer (Kenneth Choi)  to try and take down their corrupt commander (Lance Reddick)."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

AMERICAN HORROR STORY- ASYLUM: FX Releases Four Promotional Posters

Not too much is known about  the new season except that it's set in the 1960s at - as the title suggests - an  asylum. Suffice to say, this ain't no fairy tale, expect this one to be as far  removed from _Grimm, Once Upon a Time_ or _Beauty and the Beast_  that you could get. NOTE: Click on images to enlarge.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

Chris Pine as Jack Ryan | Inside Movies | EW.com






Image Credit: David Lee

Chris Pine already knows how to successfully fill the shoes of a movie icon, starring as James T. Kirk in 2009′s _Star Trek_. On Christmas 2013, he?ll become Jack Ryan, Tom Clancy?s CIA analyst who inevitably finds himself forced into dashing field heroics. Pine is sticking to what worked for him the first time around on _Star Trek_ to make a first impression: riding a motorcycle.
In the just released image from Paramount, Pine?s younger, more stylish Ryan speeds through a city on a sporty Ducati motorcycle. In the new reboot, directed by Kenneth Branagh ? who also stars as the villain ? and co-starring Keira Knightley and Kevin Costner, Ryan is updated from his Cold War origins to the post 9/11 world. But he still might find himself coming face-to-face with some frisky Russians?





Image Credit: David Lee

_Jack Ryan_, as it is currently titled, is due Dec. 25, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)

STAR TREK: Worf - The Series?

"I had come up with the idea  because I love the character and I think he?s a character that hasn?t been fully  developed and hasn?t been fully realized," Dorn explains. "Once I started  thinking about it, it became obvious to me that I wanted to at least put it out  there, which I have, and the response has been pretty amazing. We?ve been  contacted by different individuals?I can?t say who and all that?about wanting to  come on board and be part of this. Also, there?s all the political stuff going  on with the new movies, with J.J. Abrams and Paramount and all that stuff,  which I have no clue about and what it all entails, but that?s where it is right  now.






"Interestingly enough," he adds, "it has gotten traction. I was very  surprised, I was on a movie not too long ago, where one of the producers was  basically lobbying to be part of it. He was like 'Michael, I?d love to write it,  if you haven?t.' So at this point, my agents and my manager are looking at all  the avenues and trying to figure out which is the best one. My agent and manager  have been in the business for awhile, so they?re very savvy about where to start  and how to get it going. Like I said, in this business you never know and I?ve  been through pitching things and I never want to do that again [laughs]. It?s  pretty brutal, but definitely I think once again, if Paramount or CBS or anybody  thinks this is a viable thing, they?ll jump on it."


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2012)

First Look At Hugh Jackman On The Japanese Set Of THE WOLVERINE

Photographers were finally  able to snap a few pictures of Hugh Jackman on the Tokyo set of James Mangold's _The Wolverine_.  Hit the jump to find out what type of scene the actor was  filming at the Zojoji Temple.

According to reports that I have translated, the scene being filmed at the  Buddhist temple, was a funeral. A grand funeral no less. Today was the last day  of filming at the temple, and the crew is expected to head to Hiroshima  next.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2012)

First Look At Rila [frick]ushima As Yukio In THE WOLVERINE

Another photo has surfaced from yesterday's filming of _The Wolverine_,  that took place at the Zojoji Temple. This time it features our first look at  Rila in her Yukio costume, and with an unexpected coloring of red in her hair. 

Rila has the honor of playing, in my opinion, the best role in the film.  Yukio is a blood-thirsty assassin that is ordered to kill Logan/Wolverine, but  soon develops a crush on him when she witnesses his exceptional killing prowess.  She is one of the two love interests in Chris Claremont and Frank Miller's  "Japanese Saga," with Mariko being the other. 

Mariko is frightened by  Logan's brutality, while Yukio smiles with glee as Wolverine slices though his  enemies. The two love interests represent paths that Logan must choose. With  Yukio the path is easy, he is already the man/animal that she loves. The more  savage he becomes, the more excited she becomes. However the path to Mariko's  heart may be more difficult, but it will lead Logan on a journey of self-control  and honor, which deep down is what he truly wants.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2012)

DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES Writer On What We Will Won't See In The Movie


_Rise Of The Planet Of The  Apes_ was something of a surprise to many people - emerging as a firm  fan-favorite around these parts especially - so there is quite a bit of  anticipation for the follow up. But what can we expect to see from Caesar and  his hairy pals? As any fan of the original series of films will know, time travel plays a very big part, so  should we expect to see this explored in _Dawn_? Total Film asks one half  of the movie's writing/production team what elements from the original _Apes_ saga will inform the sequel, and while Jaffa remains tight lipped on  plot details, he does address the above issue..






_"I don't foresee that. But it's interesting you should ask that,  because it's the one big element that we made a conscious decision not to  explore in the first one, and we were worried that there might be some backlash  in the science fiction community because of it. When the story first came  together we were very, very excited, and yet before we pitched it, I thought,  'The one thing missing though is time travel. But it's not necessary for this  particular telling'. And I don't really foresee it, to tell you the  truth."_​
So it seems that while this sequel might take a  few nods from the movies _Rise_ had most in common with such as _  Conquest Of The Planet Of The Apes_, and _Battle For The Planet Of The  Apes_, it doesn't sound likely that we will build up to or lead directly into  the events of the first _Planet Of The Apes_ - at least not in a  time-hopping Charlton Heston kinda way. Any fans of the originals annoyed by  this, or do you think it's the right way to go about it?

Rupert Wyatt  will return to direct _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, which will be  released May 23rd, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2012)

First Trailer For HANSEL AND GRETEL: WITCH HUNTERS Revealed

Hit the  jump to check out the action-packed first trailer for Paramount's upcoming  take  on the Grimm's fairy-tale - _Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters_, starring  Jeremy Renner and Gemma Arterton.MovieManiac  - 9/4/2012






Catching up with Hansel (Renner) and Gretel (Arterton) 15 years  after the traumatic incident involving a gingerbread house, the siblings have  evolved into vengeful bounty hunters dedicated to exterminating witches. Over  the years, the siblings became expert hunters, famous for their proficiency at  tracking and taking down their prey. Although still recovering from their  ordeal, their work is relatively easy as for an unknown reason harmful spells  and curses do not work well against them.

The Mayor of Augsburg recruits  them to rid the town and nearby forests of an evil sorceress (Janssen) who is  planning to sacrifice many local children at the witches' gathering during the  upcoming 'Blood Moon' night in two days time. To make things worse, the duo also  has to deal with the brutal Sheriff Berringer (Stormare) who has taken power in  Augsburg and conducts a very indiscriminate witch-hunt of his  own.​


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2012)

First Look At


After filming scenes involving a funeral yesterday at a Buddhist temple in  Japan, _The Wolverine_ production has now moved to the [frick]uyama Station  in Hiroshima. In photos via various onlookers, the star Hugh Jackman is seen  once again sporting the funeral garb from yesterday. However, this time he's  alongside model/actress Tao Okamoto, who's playing Silver Samura's half-sister,  Mariko Yashida. While nothing too significant, check it out!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

Trailers And Poster For New HEAVY METAL TV Series Hit

Here we have 2 teaser trailers  and a poster for a new show based on the classic French graphic novels by  legendary comic book artist Jean ?Moebius? Giraud. Check out Rutger Hauer, Scott  Adkins, Michael Jai White, Kelly Brook and co in action..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

New Trailer For The Wachowski's CLOUD ATLAS Hits

Check out a second trailer for  the _Matrix_ duo Andy and Lana Wachowski - who are said to be in the  running to helm _Justice League_ - directed/scripted _Cloud Atlas _,  starring Tom Hanks, Halle Berry and Hugo Weaving..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

Olympic Silver Medalist Joins The Cast Of THE WOLVERINE

Multiple  eyewitnesses have reported seeing Naoya Ogawa on the set of Hugh Jackman's _The Wolverine_. He holds a record of seven medals at the World Judo  Championships and is a two-time National Wrestling Alliance world heavyweight  champion.nailbiter111  - 9/6/2012






Apparently Naoya Ogawa has joined the cast of James Mangold's _The  Wolverine_. Multiple eyewitnesses have seen him on set filming a scene that  involves Hugh Jackman's character, Logan/Wolverine, chasing Naoya through the  streets. Since the film is about Chris Claremont and Frank Miller's "Japanese  Saga," and the main villains have already been cast, I would assume Naoya Ogawa  is playing a member of The Hand. In the comic book Logan/Wolverine is left in  the streets after losing a fight and The Hand try to kill him. Of course this  doesn't go very well for The Hand.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

THE HOBBIT: First Look At Lee Pace as King Thranduil, Father of Legolas


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

David Thewlis Joins The Cast Of RED 2

The news  has broken that _Harry Potter_ star David Thewlis (he played 'Remus Lupin'  in five of the Warner Bros. movies) has joined the cast of _Red 2_, joining  returning cast members like Bruce Willis and Helen Mirren. Read on for  details!Josh  Wilding - 9/7/2012

With a  new director in the form of Dean Parisot (_Justified_, _The Good  Wife_), _RED 2_ has added even more actors to its impressive ensemble  cast recently as everyone from Anthony Hopkins (_Hannibal_) to Neal  McDonough (_Captain America: The First Avenger_) and Byung-hun Lee (_G.I.  Joe: Retaliation_) have signed up to join the returning cast members. This  instalment will see the retired C.I.A. Agents travelling across Europe to take  on an all-new threat and will hopefully improve upon the so-so first movie. As you can see from the Tweet below, the news has  just broken that David Thewlis has now joined the cast of the sequel as 'The  Frog'. Stay tuned for further details!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2012)

Scott Thompson Cast In The Upcoming NBC Series, Hannibal

NBC has officially cast actor Scott Thompson as Jimmy Price, a recurring  character in the upcoming TV series, Hannibal, set to be released next year.  Jimmy Price will be a member of a three person team of FBI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




investigators,  led by Jack Crawford (Laurence Fishburne).The other two characters that make up  the trio are named Brian Zeller (Aaron Abrams) and Beverly Katz (Hettienne  Park), a possible love interest for Will Graham (Hugh Dancy), one of the two  main characters of the series, the other being the title character, Dr. Hannibal  Lecter (Mads Mikkelsen).


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2012)

(UPDATE) RUMOR: Olga Kurkulina Cast As MOTHER RUSSIA In KICK-ASS 2

There are multiple rumors  spreading across the web that Russian body builder Olga Kurkulina (who cuts an  imposing figure) has secured the role of Mother Russia in Jeff Wadlow's Kick-Ass  2. Confirmed!




This rumor has been floating around for quite a few days already  but more and more reports are coming in that Olga Kurkulina is the woman  pictured in the photo below with Christopher Mintz-Plasse. Kurkulina stands an  impressive 6'2" and is a chiseled 200 lbs of pure muscle.  Keep in mind, nothing  has been officially confirmed yet so keep this one filed under the rumor section  for now.  Principal photography for the film just gt underway today so expect  SOMEONE to be officially announced for the role very soon.  Here's the casting  call which went out back in July: *"Classic Villain. An ex-KBG officer who  is now being paid by the week by Chris to fight in his group ? she is easily the  most skilled and just a ruthless killer in general. Described as a ?roided-out  female bodybuilder, she needs to be extremely physically imposing and muscular,  though still come across as feminine. As tall as possible (6ft and over only).  Indicate height on submission.?*

(UPDATE) Per BleedingCool,  we now have confirmation that Olga has indeed won what is sure to be a scene  stealing role in Kick-Ass 2.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2012)

Brief "Logline" For The LOBO Movie Released







It's  On The Grid have posted a short synopsis for the upcoming _Lobo_ movie, giving us some idea of what we can expect from the  story. We also seem to have confirmation that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson will  play the DC anti-hero..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2012)

Will "The Jean Grey School For Higher Learning" Feature In THE WOLVERINE?

Will "The Jean Grey School  For Higher Learning" Feature In THE WOLVERINE?





Spotted  in a leaked set photo from _The Wolverine_, it appears as if "The Jean Grey  School For Higher Learning" will play a role in the upcoming prequel.  Coincidence or proof that the film will have a connection to Matthew Vaughn's _X-Men: Days Of Future Past_? Check it out!Josh  Wilding - 9/9/2012


_X-Men  Origins: Wolverine_ was an epic disappointment. Between the fact that they  butchered the origin story of the character and threw in a bunch of mutant  cameos which still haunt the nightmares of many a comic book lover  ("Deadpool"...) it was not the solo movie that Wolverine deserved. Well, James Mangold's take on  the character may just make up for that. A standalone film, it looks set to take  Logan to Japan, while classic bad guys such as Viper and Silver Samurai all look  set to be introduced. However, _The Wolverine_ may not quite be as  "standalone" as we originally thought. The  Geek Files have come across the following set photo which seemingly reveals  that "The Jean Grey School For Higher Learning" will somehow feature in the  film. It could of course be a random easter egg or simple coincidence, but it's  not hard to imagine Logan renaming and reopening the school following the deaths  of Jean Grey, Charles Xavier and Cyclops in _X-Men: The Last Stand_.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2012)

PROMETHEUS: 10 Minutes Of Deleted Scenes

The French DVD version of Ridley Scott's _Prometheus_ has an  additional ten minutes of footage that the rest of the world did not see, now  here's your chance to view it.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2012)

STAR TREK RENEGADES: New Web Series - Trailer
Star  Trek: Renegades is a new weebseries from the producers of the independent film  Star Trek: Of Gods and Men, and it's promising to be a Trek for the 21st Century  and not a complete slave to the past. The cast announced so far includes actors  from previous incarnations of the franchise.EdGross- 9/10/2012

Among them  are Walter Koenig (Chekov), Tim Russ (Tuvok), Gary Graham (Enterprise), Richard  Herd, Garrett Wang and Initiraymi (all from Voyager). More about the show will  be revealed soon.

The official announcement includes the following:  "Renegades will be a departure from previous Treks ? delving into the dark side  of the human psyche, pushing our heroes to their limits, forcing them to carry  out actions that they never would have as Starfleet officers. The rules have  changed, and they realize they might be the last hope to save the Federation.  Star Trek: Renegades will be action oriented, filled with suspense and espionage; all  while exploring new worlds, encountering both familiar and new alien species,  and boldly going where no Trek has gone before.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD Set Photos Reveal Creature-Like Warriors And Jaimie Alexander's SIF

Clearer photos from the Bourne Wood set of _Thor: The Dark World_ have  surfaced, as filming commenced earlier today. And featuring an otherworldly  battlefield filled with Asgardian warriors taking on a creature-like race known  as Marauders, the set photos via *Daily Mail* notably reveals actress Jamie  Alexander's new Sif garb.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Behind-The-Scenes Tour Of The Prison Set


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2012)

The Best Movies of Summer 2012 - YouTube

Published on Aug 30, 2012 by RollingStone
It's the late-August doldrums and with nothing in theaters whetting Peter Travers' appetite, our fearless movie critic recounts the best flicks of Summer 2012. But of course, he also wants to hear from you: Travers breaks down down his the biggest blockbusters (The Dark Knight Rises vs. The Avengers), comedies (Ted vs. The Dictator), animated flicks (Brave vs. ParaNorman), and "the best movie with a substitute star," i.e. Andrew Garfield for Tobey Maguire in The Amazing Spider-Man or Jeremy Renner for Matt Damon in The Bourne Legacy?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth Arrives On THOR: THE DARK WORLD Set In New Superhero Garb

Picking up from yesterday's commencement of filming in Bourne Wood, Surrey,  England, _Thor: The Dark World_ star Chris Hemsworth has finally arrived to  the shoot, wielding Mjolnir & sporting his slightly new ?Thor? armor. And  joining the action with actress Jaimie Alexander, who was pictured yesterday in  character as Sif, photos via *Mail Online* & Splash News feature the two Asgardians rehearsing &  filming battle scenes back-to-back.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2012)

Update From The Japan Set Of THE WOLVERINE


Model turned actress,  Rila Fu-kushima, has posted a part of a document that was handed out to the crew  of _The Wolverine_. It's a collection of useful Japanese phrases on the  left, with an easy, and sometimes humorous version of how to pronounce the  phrases on the right.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

Michael Bay Occult Crime Drama Gets Pilot Order from A&E | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Michael Bay Occult Crime Drama Gets Pilot Order from A&E

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) ? *Michael Bay* is going into business with A&E.The network has placed a cast-contingent pilot order for a crime drama with occult themes, an individual with knowledge of the project told TheWrap.
The pilot, tentatively titled ?*Occult*,? centers on an FBI agent who returns from administrative leave after going off the deep end while investigating his wife?s disappearance.
Back on duty, he?s teamed with another agent with her own complicated backstory who has a background in the occult. Together, they solve crimes for the newly formed occult task force.
Bay will produce, along with his Platinum Dunes partners Andrew Form and Brad Fuller. James Wong (?*American Horror Story: Asylum*,? ?*The Event*?) is writing the pilot.
?*Transformers*? director Bay, who?s currently working on a big-screen adaptation of ?*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*,? also has a pirate series, ?*Black Sails*,? premiering on Starz, likely in 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

First Action-Packed Set Video From THOR: THE DARK WORLD

We have already seen some  great pics, but now check out the first set video from Alan Taylor's _Thor:  The Dark World_, which includes footage of Chris Hemsworth in action and the  two opposing armies battling each other as explosions are set off.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

First TEXAS CHAINSAW 3D Trailer Debuts


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

Creepy Trailer For The Guillermo Del Toro Produced Horror Flick MAMA

This one looks like it might  be pretty good, it certainly has a couple of great lead actors. Check out  Jessica Chastain (_Lawless_) and Nikolaj Coster-Waldau (_Game Of  Thrones_) in a suspenseful first trailer for _Mama_.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

Universal Confirm Plans For THE BOURNE LEGACY And TED Sequels

Despite not being a massive  success wither at the box office or with critics, Universal are moving ahead  with a sequel to _The Bourne Legacy_. In some slightly more exciting news,  they are also working on another instalment of Seth MacFarlane's _Ted_.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

Legendary Pictures' GODZILLA 3D To Be Released On The Same Day As NINJA TURTLES

Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures have slated their take on the  classic Godzilla franchise to kick off the Summer moviegoing season on May 16,  2014.  The joint announcement was made today by Dan Fellman, President of  Domestic Distribution, and Veronika Kwan Vandenberg, President of International  Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures, and by Legendary Pictures.

Toho Co.,  Ltd.?s Godzilla franchise contains one of the most widely recognized movie  monsters worldwide, including more than 25 films, multiple television programs,  video games and book series.  Legendary, which has been developing the project,  and its partner Warner Bros. will return the character to its epic roots with a  gritty, realistic actioner.  The project will fall under Legendary?s overall  agreement with Warner Bros.

The film is directed by Gareth Edwards, who  earned worldwide acclaim for his feature directorial debut, ?Monsters.?  Edwards  directs from a screenplay by David Callaham (?The Expendables? films), David S.  Goyer (the ?Dark Knight? trilogy) and Max Borenstein (upcoming ?The Seventh  Son?).  Legendary?s Thomas Tull and Jon Jashni will produce, along with Roy Lee,  Dan Lin and Brian Rogers.  Alex Garcia and Patricia Whitcher will serve as  executive producers alongside Doug Davison, Yoshimitsu Banno and Kenji Okuhira.

A presentation of Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures, the film  will be distributed worldwide by Warner Bros. Pictures, a Warner Bros.  Entertainment Company, except in Japan, where it will be distributed by Toho  Co., Ltd.  The tent pole film is expected to be presented in 3D.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2012)

First Production Still & Scene Description From GAME OF THRONES Season 3

HBO have released our very  first official glimpse of the currently shooting third season of the epic  fantasy drama series, along with a cryptic scene description involving two major  characters locked in battle. Mild spoilers  ahead..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2012)

Walking Dead Star Norman Reedus says A Third Boondock Saints Film is in the Works!

_"I?m in L.A right now," Reedus said. "I?m meeting with Sean  [Patrick Flanery] and Troy [Duffy] tonight. I just landed a couple hours ago and  tonight I?m going over to Troy?s house with Sean. It?s definitely in the works.  Look for it. It?s gonna be crazy."_​


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)

A&E Finds Its Norman Bates in a Former Child Star | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Norman Bates has officially checked in to the ?*Bates Motel*.?  A&E cast *Freddie Highmore* to play the famed serial killer of Hitchcock lore, according to The Hollywood Reporter. Who is Highmore you ask? He is best known for playing Charlie in the Johnny Depp version of ?Charlie and the Chocolate Factory,? but will now play a decidedly more intense role as the younger version of Bates. Highmore also had roles in the movies ?*Finding Neverland*? and ?*August Rush*.?
While the original Hitchcock film ?*Psycho*? features Bates as a loner, the prequel series will be more crowded. Vera Farmiga had already been cast as his mother Norma, and  and the lead role as Charlie in Tim Burton?s Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, joins the previously cast *Vera Farmiga*, who will play his mother Norma, and *Max Thieriot*, who will play Norman?s older brother.
When it hits the cable channel, the series will take a look at the backstory of Norman?s relationship with his mother and why he became a killer.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)

First Look At Joel Kinnaman In Full Costume On The Set Of ROBOCOP

First Look At Joel Kinnaman In  Full Costume On The Set Of ROBOCOP

The first photos of Joel  Kinnaman on set in full _RoboCop_ garb have been revealed, although it is  currently unknown which version of the suit this is as recent reports have  claimed that there will be several different ones.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2012)

Preview Of PROMETHEUS Deleted Scene: The Engineer Speaks!

For the theatrical cut David (Michael Fassbender) tries to communicate with The  Engineer, and as we wait for a reply, the enormous human-like alien gently taps  the android on the head. Okay, seems like it'll be a nice chat, and then he rips  David's freaking head off in an abrupt and vicious manner. In that version the  audience is left with more questions, not truly knowing if David's message was  understood or not by the Engineer. But the version below solves that mystery as  for the first time you will hear the Engineer speak. Speak I say!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2012)

Rupert Wyatt No Longer Helming DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES?


Critics and fans agreed that _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ was  fantastic. In fact, so good was Andy Serkis' motion capture performance as  'Caesar' that there was a fair amount of outrage when he wasn't nominated for  "Best Supporting Actor" at this year's Academy Awards. Well, in a disappointing  turn of events, it now looks as if the sequel (titled _Dawn of the Planet of  the Apes_) is without a director as Deadline  reports that Rupert Wyatt will not helm the highly anticipated follow-up. Why?  Well, it turns out that it's for the same reason that Gary Ross decided not to  direct _The Hunger Games: Catching Fire_. He simply doesn't want to rush  the film out for 20th Century Fox's May 23rd, 2014 release date. Fox had no  comment, but expect an announcement either way very soon.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Ouch! Jake Gyllenhaal Gets Tased | Comcast

Talk about dedication.
Not only did *Jake Gyllenhaal* and his _End of Watch_ costars go on real ride-alongs with Los Angeles police officers to prepare for their roles as cops patrolling South Central, but they also got tased. 
Yes, tased!

"It was not pleasant, I'll say that," Gyllenhaal told me at last night's L.A. Live premiere of the movie (in theaters on Friday). "Thousands of volts of electricity going through your body in a very short amount of time is not a lot of fun."
So why'd they do it?
"They said they do it to the training officers," costar *America Ferrera* said. "But no one made me do it. I am the one who succumbed to the peer pressure because everyone else was doing it. It's not my proudest moment, but we all have the shared experience and I guess it bonded us." 

"I tried to roll up and be a badass," said *Michael Pe?a*, who plays Gyllenhaal's police partner and best friend in the movie. "I was like, 'All right, dude, go ahead.'" 
All of the tasing was captured on film. "Somebody showed it in slow motion," Pe?a said. "I do not look cool at all."
Fingers crossed it's all included on the DVD.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

I, FRANKENSTEIN Pushed To September 2013

After wrapping production in Australia, we haven't heard much from Lionsgate's  upcoming action movie _I, Frankenstein_, based on the graphic novel by  Kevin Grevioux (who also co-wrote the film's screenplay with director Stuart  Beattie). The film, which is a modern, action-based take on the Frankenstein  story, stars Aaron Eckhart, Bill Nighy, Miranda Otto and Yvonne Strahovski. Now,  reports are coming in revealing that Lionsgate have pushed back the horror  movie. Originally slated for a February 22nd release, _I, Frankenstein_ is  now set to hit theaters *September 13th, 2013*.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Second PROMETHEUS Deleted/ Extended Scene Features More From Peter Weyland

While these extended versions  of the original scene don't actually shed any more light on exactly why The  Engineer decided to wipe out Weyland and his crew, they are still interesting  additions. Maybe he the big fella just thought Weyland's God complex needed to  be taken down a peg or two..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

More PROMETHEUS Deleted Scenes Featuring Charlize Theron & Idris Elba


The first of these scenes  features _Prometheus'_ lovable moronic duo, Fifield (Sean Harris) and  Millburn (Rafe Spall). One a geologist afraid of fossils and the other, a  biologist grossed out by what appears to be shed skin.
The second deleted scene is actually pretty interesting as Captain Janek  (Idris Elba) drops by Meredith Vicker's (Charlize Theron) swanky digs with rum  in hand, and a backstory that gives Janek's character some depth.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Skip to 5 minutes on the clip.

PROMETHEUS Extended Scene Between Shaw & The Engineer; Plus Full Weyland Scene

The first two scenes in the video below I posted yesterday so you can skip  those. At about the five minute mark you can see the Weyland/Engineer encounter  in full. 

Lastly we have an extended cut of Shaw's confrontation with the  Engineer. This takes place right after, in my opinion, the worst scene in the  entire movie. What's that? Oh, when Janek rams the Engineer's ship  and it comes hurtling back down to the surface. Now that isn't what makes it so  bad. No, what makes it so bad is that Vickers (Charlize Theron) and Shaw (Noomi  Rapace) see that the damaged spaceship is barreling down on them, yet they  continue to run in a straight line. Say what? Yup, it's unbelievably stupid. Of  course at the very last second Shaw luckily trips, falling to the ground,  realizes how much of a moron she has been, and simply rolls to the side to avoid  the oncoming debris. However, Vickers I guess is supposed to be having a blonde  moment, and she just keep running straight until she becomes road kill. 

Anyways, back to the extended scene below. In the theatrical cut Shaw races  back to Vickers' module since she is running out of air. She gets there, sees  the tentacle alien is still locked in the medical room, and then picks up an axe  for protection. David soon alerts that the Engineer is headed her way, and a few  seconds later it does. No build up. There isn't even much of a struggle as Shaw  quickly opens the door to let her alien offspring out so it can kick the  Engineer's ass.

The extended cut below is much better in my opinion as it  actually creates tension and it kind of helps explain how Shaw is able to be so  feisty after recently giving birth to an octopus. Check it out.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

SIN CITY 2 Shoot Date Announced


_"I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say that, but I'm going to  say November, I'm going to be honest and put it out there, said Dawson.

"It's sort of a prequel to the 'Sin City' we've already watched, so you'll  understand the references we were making in that one. The new face thing [for  Clive Owen's character], all of that interesting stuff.  You might have to  figure out which one's me at some point. We're going to play with  that."

_A Dame to Kill Foris sceduled to be released on Oct. 4,  2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Role of Dash and Freya Cast in WITCHES OF EAST END

Lifetime has cast Patrick Heusinger as the male lead in the drama pilot _Witches of East End._







Heusinger will play Dash Gardiner, the wealthy fianc? of Freya  Beauchamp.  You may recognize Heusinger from his other small screen roles  including spots on _Gossip Girl_ and _Royal Pains._

Playing  Freya will be Jenna Dewan-Tatum.  






According to TV Line, the _Step Up_ star's character will be just  like her literary counterpart, described as, "a sexy and fearless former wild  child, who settles down after becoming engaged to Dash Gardiner, a rich  philanthropist." Dewan joins Julia Ormond, who was cast as Freya's mother,  Joanna. 

_Witches of East End_ (which is from 20th Century Fox TV's _Fox 21_ banner) centers on the adventures of a mother and her two adult  daughters, both of whom unknowingly are their family's next generation of  witches.  The young women lead seemingly quiet, uneventful modern day lives in  Long Island's secluded seaside town of North Hampton. When one of the daughters  (Freya) becomes engaged to a young, wealthy newcomer, a series of events forces  her mother to admit to her daughters they are, in fact, powerful and immortal  witches.

Maggie Friedman penned the pilot and will executive produce the  project along with Erwin Stoff of 3 Arts Entertainment.  The hour-long pilot is  expected to air later this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Roles of Ingrid and Killian Cast in WITCHES OF EAST END

Rachel Boston has been cast in the role of Ingrid Beauchamp for Lifetime?s  adaptation of _Witches of East End_, TVLine.com reports.  Ingrid is the  quirky, yet smarter sister of Freya, which has been cast as Jenna Dewan.   Boston's credits include _American Dreams, In Plain Sight, Grey's Anatomy_  and _The Ex List._






Ingrid is described as cautious, smart and unaware of how beautiful she  is.  In the pilot, Ingrid and her wild younger sister Freya (played by Jenna  Dewan) are unaware that they descend from a long line of witches and they  themselves are witches.  A series of events, including the engagement of Freya  to playboy Dash Gardiner (played by Patrick Heusinger), forces their mother  Joanna (played by Julia Ormond) to reveal the truth about their inherited  powers.

In addition, newcomer Daniel Ditomasso has been cast as Killian  Gardiner, Freya?s future brother-in-law. He?s brooding and incredibly sexy, and  his thrall over Freya doesn?t bode well for her engagement to Dash.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Writer/Producer Alex Garland Says There Are No Plans For 28 WEEKS LATER Sequel


Back in 2010, a  rumor surfaced online saying that there is a possibility of a new sequel to *28 Days Later* and *28 Weeks Later*. Until now, we haven't heard  anything that could confirm or deny this report. While talking to *Dread  Central* about *Dredd*, writer Alex Garland was asked if there is any  truth to this, and if he could set the record straight. Here is what Garland had  to say:

_"I'm still so proud of 28 Days Later and how well it's  been received over the years so I appreciate that. But in regards to another movie, no- there are no plans for a 28 Months Later or  whatever they were calling it. This is a series I've always been heavily  involved with between the original and the sequel so if there were plans for  another movie, I would absolutely know about it."_


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

KICK-ASS 2: First Look At Lindy Booth As Night Bitch


Check out the first image of Lindy Booth (_Dawn of the Dead_) as Night  Bitch. It's a behind-the-scenes photo featuring the convenience store that  Christopher Mintz-Plasse was seen filming scenes with a handgun, presumably  robbing the store. Even though she is in costume and there in the set, there is  no reason to believe she actually was a part of this scene. 

In Mark  Millar and John Romita Jr.'s comic book Night Bitch is a member of the superhero team,  Justice Forever. She was inspired to become a hero by Kick-Ass's heroics, and  joins the group to avenge the murder of her sister. 

Booth has dipped her  toes in television with NBC's _The Philanthropist_ and ABC's _October  Road_, but it's her featured roles that most people will recognize her from.  She was in such movies as  _Dawn of the Dead, Wrong Turn_ and Jeff Wadlow's _Cry Wolf_.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Webisodes Are Returning Oct. 1.


It's now confirmed that AMC will be releasing webisodes prior to  the start of the third season of The Walking Dead.  

On Oct. 1st, the  first of four five-minute eps will reveal a new group of characters with actor  Daniel Roebuck(Lost) in one of the key roles.

Cold Storage tells the story of a young man, Chase (played by Josh  Stewart), trying to reach his sister in the early days of the zombie apocalypse.  He finds temporary shelter in a storage facility run by a former employee named  B.J. (Roebuck); however, things are not what they appear.​
Fans of the show will recall that Season 2's 'prequel' webisdoes told the  story of the 'bicycle girl' Rick encountered in the memorable Season 1 premiere episode.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

First Footage From Park Chan-Wook


As we know, there is a remake  of _Oldboy_ in the works with Spike Lee directing, but it will have  along  way to go if it hopes to come near the quality of the original Korean movie by Park Chan-wook - who also directed some equally  brilliant films such as _Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Lady Vengeance,  Thirst_ and _JSA_. Fans of his have been eagerly anticipating his first  English language project, and now thanks to an Entertainment Tonight preview, we can have a look at the very first footage from  this enigmatic Vampire tale..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Want To Be An Extra on WITCHES OF EAST END?

Tona B. Dahlquist Casting is looking for extras for the pilot of _Witches of  East End_.  The recruitment was posted on their facebook page on Wednesday  September 19th.








Later that day the casting company also requested that all  interested parties include the ?_*make, model, year and color  vehicle*_? that they drive.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Guillermo Del Toro's THE STRAIN Coming To FX

[h=1]Guillermo Del Toro's THE  STRAIN Coming To FX[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had  enough of vampires yet? Well, just before you get too jaded by the bloodsuckers,  it might be worth waiting on this tv adaptation of Guillermo del Toro's very  well received book trilogy. Read on for details..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 9/21/2012

THR report  that Guillermo del Toro and co-writer Chuck Hogan will write and produce an  adaptation of their vampire book trilogy _The Strain_ for FX, with _Lost_ show-runner Carlton Cuse on board as executive producer. 






The novels revolve around a vampire virus that infects New York, and the  Doctor who investigates. The story treats these Vampires more as parasitic  creatures than the brooding monsters of myth, and drops all of the romanticism  that tends to be associated with them. It's an interesting take and might well  make for a great tv show. 

The first book, _The Strain_, was  published in 2009, and was followed by 2010's _The Fall_ and the final  installment, 2011's The _Night Eternal_. _The Strain_ was also adapted  into a comic series by writer David Lapham and artist Mike Huddleston for Dark  Horse. The 8th issue of which is out now.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Michael Bay Hints That TRANSFORMERS 4 Will Continue On From The Last Movie

Previous  reports suggested that the fourth _Transformers_ flick would reboot the  franchise and feature an entirely new cast of humans and robots, but the man  responsible for inflicting upon bringing us the first 3 seems  to contradict that..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 9/21/2012


We all read  Michael Bay's statement from a while back, which stated that the third entry in  the _Transformers_ franchise - "Dark Of The Moon" - would be his last.  Well, it won't be. In an interview with The Huffington Post, the director  explains his reasons for returning. It has to do with a them-park ride or  something.. 

After saying that this fourth movie would "probably" be his last one, he reveals that  those previous rumors of a whole new start for the franchise may well have been  bogus, as he talks a little about the direction the screenplay is going - *"We're basically taking from the history of where it was, or where we left  it in Chicago, and we're going to carry it on from there."* Doesn't sound  much like a reboot to me. But it remains unlikely (at least from what we've  heard) that any of the old cast members will return, so it seems as if we will  get SOME type of new beginning.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

KICK-ASS 2: First Look At Jim Carrey As Colonel Stars


Jim Carrey has finally been spotted on the set of Jeff Wadlow's _Kick-Ass  2_. A set that is located in Toronto, Canada, but transformed to look like  New York. He was seen with Night Bitch (Lindy Booth), Kick-Ass (Aaron Johnson),  Insect-Man (Robert Emms) and his testicle-eating dog, Sofia.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

KICK-ASS 2 Set Video Featuring Jim Carrey As Colonel Stars With Night Bitch & Insect-Man

We've seen photos, but now  take a look at an amazing _Kick-Ass 2_ set video featuring the superhero team Justice Forever, played by Jim Carrey, Aaron  Johnson, Lindy Booth, and Robert Emms. Updated! More  spectacular photos!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

Peter Cullen Will Return To Voice Optimus Prime In TRANSFORMERS 4


Here is some good news for Transformers fans. No, Michael Bay is still directing _Transformers 4_. The good news is fan favorite and long time voice of  Optimus Prime, Peter Cullen, will return to voice Optimus for _Transformers  4_. Michael Bay was asked whether or not Cullen will return as the voice of  Optimus Prime. His response: "Of course! Of course." In other news Bay is still  directing _Transformers 4_.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD Gets 2 Minor Cast Additions


Now taking place beyond the eyesight of potential paparazzi, principal  photography is still in full swing for Marvel?s _Thor: The Dark World_. And  according to *Shepherd Management Limited* casting agency, 2 of their  notable clients have signed on for the anticipated Alan Taylor-directed sequel.  They've announced that British actor Clive Russell & Welsh-American actor  Richard Brake have unspecified, but presumably minor, roles in the film.

Clive Russell, 66, has appeared in Guy  Ritchie?s _Sherlock Holmes_ and its 2011 sequel, numerous British  television series, and he was recently cast as Ser Brynden Tulley the Blackfish  in HBO?s 3rd season of _Game of Thrones_. Richard Brake, 47, is best known  for playing the DC character Joe Chill in Christopher Nolan?s _Batman  Begins_. And he's also appeared in _Hannibal Rising_, _Water for  Elephants_, & alongside Ray Stevenson in _Outpost_.






From left to right: Richard Brake, Clive  Russel

Other news related to _Thor: The Dark  World_, that?s rather spoilerific, comes from a well-known stuntman who?s  currently working on the film. And although it's not too hard to find, I won't name  or link the stuntman/actor and where he posted the following, for obvious  reasons. But alluding to a scene he was filming for the sequel earlier this  month, the post read: (highlight below to read possible spoiler in its entirety)

_?Currently running away from a large spaceship as it crash lands into a palace I'm guarding.  (as you do!). Can't say anymore than that. Shhhh.?_​
More news related to the much-anticipated sequel; Fandral actor Zachary  Levi recently tweeted a hilarious picture from the Shepperton Studios, where  filming is also taking place, alongside Heimdall actor Idris Elba. Teasing his  blonde 'do and goatee that he grew out and dyed just for the Dashing role, check  out Levi?s Instagram-filtered photo below.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

First Official Photo From The WOLVERINE Hits The Web


The Wolverine is well under way in production, and after numerous set pictures  and videos we have all gotten a good look at Hugh Jackman as Wolverine. Now,  thanks to Marvel's own AgentM, we get  our first official look at Jackman as Wolvie. The photo features a shirtless  Jackman looking full blown Wolverine, claws extended and everything. Check it  out below.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Rob Schneider pec bouncing...I think I've seen it all now.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Gina Carano Signs Up For Lead Role In All-Female Riff On THE EXPENDABLES


Following an impressive turn in _Haywire_ earlier this year, Gina  Carano joined the cast of _The Fast and the Furious 6_, further  establishing herself as a big screen action star. Well, according to Variety,  she looks set to now take on her biggest role yet; the lead in the planned  "all-female riff" on _The Expendables_. Producer Adi Shankar (of 1984  Private Defense Contractors) had this to say about casting the actress. _"I  don't know how I'm supposed to make a movie that is supposed to be the female version of 'The  Expendables' without Gina Carano in it. It would be like making Twix without  caramel or Jamba Juice without jamba."_ He recently co-produced _DREDD_, _Killing Them Softly_ and viral online hit, _The Punisher: Dirty  Laundry_. Dutch Southern is writing the film.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD To Shoot Scenes At London's Butlers Wharf And in Greenwich


Seemingly finished with shooting at Bourne Wood, the production of Marvel's  anticipated sequel, _Thor: The Dark World_ will soon be showcasing London  in a major way, according to filming notices recently distributed. While  sequences at both locations will involve aerial shots, among other things,  London's Butlers Wharf is on Marvel's radar before Greenwich district. The 1st  letter is courtesy of *Edvvc*, and the 2nd via one of our readers.

_*I am writing to you to inform you of our plans to film a scene for the forthcoming feature film entitled  "Thursday Mourning" at Butlers Wharf on Monday 8th October from 0700 untill  1300.

The scene to be filmed at Butlers Wharf will ultimately form part  of a visual effects sequence running through streets of London. We plan to film using specially adapted 2 meter long model helicopter,  know as a Heli-Cam, which has a sophisticated camera mounted on the front. The  Heli-Cam will start its Journey over the water, in the middle of the dock  alongside New Concordia Whard. It will then fly under the footbridge and then  turn left towards Tower Bridge, flying close to the handrail opposite Browns  restaurant. We may also film a similar scene on the pavement outside the Cantina  restaurant.
"Thursday Mourning" is the working title of a major feature film and we are currently working with many iconic locations  across central London. One of our key locations in the film is the Old Naval  College at Greenwich and we have various scenes to film that involve the Thames at high tide, camera boats, and  aerial filming from a helicopter. To achieve this, we have to film before the  clocks change, and the tides are right, and this has fallen on Sunday 21st  October

We are currently liaising with all the official bodies regarding  permissions. To achieve the aerial shots from the Helicopter, we plan so fly  from the North Shore (Over Island Gardens), directly south to the South Shore of  the Thames, starting at 500ft descending to 100 ft. (Almost exactly where the  Cable wire camera was positioned for the Olympic coverage). We are currently  discussing our plans with the Port of London Authority (PLA) and the Civil  Aviation Authority (CAA) and a notice to mariners will be issued in due course.

We need to achieve this when the river is quiet from commercial vessels  and the tides are right, which means we are proposing to shoot with the  helicopter between the hours of 0700 and 1100.

The Helicopter will be in  the air for 10-minute intervals through out the morning. As we film, we will  need to hold river traffic with PLA river launches, and location security will  assist with asking pedestrians and cyclists to wait momentarily on the Thames  Path for short periods as the helicopter flies overhead. When the Helicopter is  not required it will travel East and land back at a predetermined landing  pad.*_


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

MEN IN BLACK 3 Director Barry Sonnenfeld In Talks To Helm LORE Starring Dwayne Johnson






Deadline  reports that Barry Sonnenfeld is in talks to direct the big screen adaptation of  Ashley Wood's IDW graphic novel, _Lore_, a series they describe as  featuring "a secret order that defends the world against creatures thought to be  mythological, but which actually exist." It has previously been describe as  being similar in tone to the _Men in Black_ franchise (surely making  Sonnenfeld the perfect choice) and Warner Bros. came out on top when four major  studios went to war for the rights earlier this year. Perhaps most exciting is  the news that Dwayne Johnson is attached to star.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Jaimie Alexander Injured On The Set Of THOR: THE DARK WORLD


Fans were shocked yesterday to learn that Jaimie Alexander (@JaimieAlexander)  narrowly escaped being paralysed after an accident on the set of Marvel Studios' _Thor: The Dark World_. Online speculation has led many to come to the  conclusion that the beautiful actress may have fallen from a horse, but  regardless, she is thankfully in good spirits AND health as can be seen from the  Tweets below. It is thought that Sif will have a much larger role in the Alan  Taylor helmed sequel and Jaimie will next be seen in January's _The Last  Stand_ opposite Arnold Schwarzenegger. Get well soon!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2012)

First Look At Kelly Hu As China White On The CW's ARROW


We've known that Kelly Hu would be featured in The CW's _Arrow_ as China  White since San Diego Comic-Con, but other than a few teases from Stephen Amell,  we've heard nothing. Now, with the show soon debuting we finally have our first  look at how Kelly Hu (_X-2_) will appear on the show. China White  originates from the comic book _Green Arrow: Year One_, however according  to *Zap2It*, she'll be hired by a criminal by the name of Martin Somers to  take out Laurel Lance, as she tries to take him down with the law. Perhaps we'll  get our first look at Deadshot soon, as well. China White is expected to appear  in Episode 2, presumably airing on October 17th.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2012)

'Pink Panther' actor Herbert Lom dead at 95 | Comcast

LONDON ? Herbert Lom, the durable Czech-born actor best known as Inspector Clouseau's long-suffering boss in the comic "Pink Panther" movies, died Thursday, his son said. He was 95.
Alec Lom said his father died peacefully in his sleep at home in London.
Herbert Lom's handsomely lugubrious look and rich, resonant voice were suited to comedy, horror and everything in between. It served him well over a six-decade career in which roles ranged from Napoleon Bonaparte ? whom he played twice ? to the Phantom of the Opera.
The London-based star appeared in more than 100 films, including "Spartacus" and "El Cid," acted alongside film greats including Charlton Heston and Kirk Douglas, and worked for directors from Stanley Kubrick to David Cronenberg.
But Lom was most famous for playing Charles Dreyfus, the increasingly unhinged boss to Peter Sellers' befuddled detective Clouseau in the popular "Pink Panther" series. The two actors starred together from "A Shot in the Dark" in 1964 until Sellers' death in 1980, and Lom continued in the series until "Son of the Pink Panther" in 1993.
Alec Lom said his father was forever grateful to director Blake Edwards for offering him a comic role after years of being cast as "the suave Eastern Bloc gangster with the dark looks."
"It was a new lease of life as an actor, one he embraced warmly," Alec Lom said.
"He had many funny stories about the antics that he and Peter Sellers got up to on the set. It was a nightmare working with Peter because he was a terrible giggler and, between my father and Peter's laughter, they ruined dozens and dozens of takes."
Born Herbert Karel Angelo Kuchacevic ze Schluderpacheru in Prague in 1917, Lom came to Britain just before World War II and began his career as a radio announcer with the BBC's Czech-language service.
Adopting the shortest stage name he could think of, Lom had his first major movie role as Napoleon in 1942's "The Young Mr. Pitt."
He played a psychiatrist counseling a traumatized pianist in "The Seventh Veil," a big box-office hit in 1945, and had roles opposite Richard Widmark, in the moody "Night and the City" (1950), Henry Fonda in "War and Peace" ? Lom was Napoleon again ? and a pre-James Bond Sean Connery in truck-driving thriller "Hell Drivers" (1957).
In the comedy "The Ladykillers" (1955), one of the best-loved British films of the 1950s, Lom played a member of a ruthless crime gang fatally outsmarted by a mild-mannered old lady.
Horror roles included the title character in Hammer Studios' "The Phantom of the Opera" in 1962, and Van Helsing in 1970's "Count Dracula," opposite Christopher Lee.
A postwar American career was stymied when Lom was denied a visa ? he suspected because of his left-wing views ? though he later appeared on U.S. TV series including "The Streets Of San Francisco" and "Hawaii Five-O."
In the 1950s, Lom also had stage success playing the King of Siam in the original London production of the "The King And I" at the Theatre Royal Drury Lane, opposite Valerie Hobson.
Lom is survived by his sons Nicholas and Alec, and his daughter Josephine ? named after Napoleon's wife.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

See this! 

LOOPER - Official Trailer - In Theaters 9/28 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)

Babylon 5's Michael O'Hare dies





Sad  news for fans as one of Babylon 5's lead actor's suffers from a heart  attack.Khany  - 9/29/2012

JMS  announced via his facebook page Michael O'Hare, better known for his role as  Commander Sinclair on Babylon 5 suffered a heart attack on the September 23rd  and had remained in a coma until the 28th, when he died.  JMS later reprinted a  letter on the 30th from Mark, Michael's brother addressing Michael's fans.

"Mikes Brother 'Mark": Sorry all I must admit I am not a Facebook user. This  was just shown to me. I want all of Mikes friends and fans a like to know that  our family very much appreciates and thank you for all the kind thoughts and  words. He was not only my brother but a great friend who I will miss terribly. I  can tell you he loved life his craft and being on B5 and all those associated  with the show from creator, cast, crew and fans. This all happened so fast it is  still a blur to us. This past Sunday he had heart attack. The hospital did every  thing they could to save him. Unfortunately it took some 50 minutes to revive  him. Though we knew this to be a very long time and feared the worse. We still  hoped and prayed that just maybe he could some how pull through. But in the end  it just was not to be. It is just so sad the way it turned out. He just never  came out of a coma and when he was declared in vegetative state with no more than once percent of brain functions. We  the family were just heart broken. We knew mike would never want to go on with  this so we entered him in Hospice for a peaceful and painless passing. Mike will  now be reunited with his younger brother and sister whom we lost a while back.  So we the family is comforted to know he will be with them again. Again thank  you. Mike I am sure is smiling down knowing that he was able to touch so many  with his craft. God Bless."

R.I.P. Mr Sinclair
Source: J. Michael Straczynski official Facebook


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)

First Look At Bruce Willis & John Malkovich On The Set Of RED 2

2010's _Red_ was fairly successful, grossing $186.5 million worldwide,  so it's not really a surprise that a sequel was given the greenlight. The sequel  has just started filming in Canada. Bruce Willis was seen at St Andrew's United  Church in Ch?teauguay. For the film, the chruch was converted into a funeral home. While  John Malkovich was only seen walking through the streets of Montreal. The final  picture below is of Bruce Willis who was seen filming a scene at a Costco in  Candiac.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)

Famke Janssen Tells Fans To "Stay Tuned" About A Possible Return As 'Jean Grey'

[h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Will  we see Famke Janssen's 'Jean Grey' in _X-Men: Days of Future Past_? Well,  the actress refuses to reveal anything too concrete, but does tell fans that  "one never knows" when it comes to a possible return as the character who met  her maker at the hands of Wolverine back in _The Last Stand_.[/h]Josh  Wilding - 10/1/2012


Since  it was revealed that Matthew Vaughn's sequel to _X-Men: First Class_ would  be titled _Days of Future Past_, speculation has been running rampant that  time travel will factor into the film (thereby meaning the return of some, or all, of the  cast members from the original trilogy). Patrick Stewart has repeatedly hinted  at a possible return as Professor Xavier, despite being killed off in Brett  Ratner's _X-Men: The Last Stand_. However, an after-credits scene DID show  him waking up in the body of a coma patient. Well, now it's Famke Janssen who  seems to be dropping subtle hints about making a return as Jean Grey!


_"One never knows,"_ she said coyly in a recent interview with MTV  News. _"Jean Grey, the Phoenix...she finds a way to reincarnate herself  constantly, so one never knows."_ However, the actress made it clear that  she's currently _"in no position to say anything"_ too definitive,  finishing up by admitting that she actually has no idea (or so she says) and  that fans should _"Stay tuned."_


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)

Brand New ARROW Sneak Peek Featurette
[h=1][/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In  this new featurette released by The CW, we get lots of new footage snippets from  the pilot episode while the cast and crew of _Arrow_ talk about their roles  and how they affect Oliver Queen.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2012)

PROMETHEUS Deleted Scenes: Arrival Of The Engineers & Fifield Attacks

These are the last of the  bunch when it comes to deleted scenes. Hit the jump to check out the original  opening that featured more than one Engineer, and another scene with the mutated  version of Fifield viciously attacking the _Prometheus_ crew.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi-Yo Silver! First Trailer For THE LONE RANGER Hits!


Armie Hammer was on Jay Leno's talk show last night and he brought along with him the first trailer for Gore Verbinski's The Lone Ranger. Shockingly, it features Johnny Depp wearing a gawdy amount of white makeup, and talking in a funny voice


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2012)

Excellent!

‘True Blood’ Casts Rutger Hauer in Season 6 - TVLine

True Blood Exclusive: Rutger Hauer Joins Cast as Regular ? What's His Connection to Sookie?

 True Blood has made its first major Season 6 hire, and it?s pretty bloody fangtastic. Acting vet Rutger Hauer (Blade Runner) is joining the HBO smash as a series regular, TVLine has learned exclusively. RELATED | True Blood Boss Confirms ? 



Spoiler



Is Really Dead Hauer will play Macklyn, a mysterious and sinister figure with deep ties to Sookie and Jason. RELATED | The Real Reason True Blood Stuck a Pin in Sookie and Alcide Hauer is well known for his portrayal of Blade Runner?s Roy Batty, a renegade robot trying to evade capture in Ridley Scott?s classic sci-fi film. But the Dutch actor has a varied resume that includes parts in movies like Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Batman Begins and Sin City and guest roles in TV?s Smallville and Alias. In 1988, he won a Golden Globe for his work in the TV movie Escape From Sobibor. True Blood?s sixth season is slated to premiere in June.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2012)

A GOOD DAY TO DIE HARD Teaser Trailer Arrives
[h=1][/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bruce  Willis (_RED_) returns as John McClane in the first teaser trailer for 20th  Century Fox's _A Good Day To Die Hard_, the fifth film in the popular action series.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)

Rian Johnson Offers Downloadable Director's Commentary For LOOPER


Rian Johnson's _Looper_  proved to be a hit with fans and critics alike when it was released last week,  and the writer and director is now offering a very unique incentive to get you  back in the theatre this weekend. He's recorded a Director's Commentary which  you can download and take to the theatre with you to listen to over the course  of the film via his official Tumblr  page. Below is a statement from the director and instructions on how to download  it. Will you guys be giving this a try? Sound off with your thoughts in the  usual place!

I recorded a commentary track to be downloaded, put on an ipod  and listened to in the theater as you?re watching Looper.  This is an odd thing  I tried with Bloom, and have gotten a few requests for it again, so here it is.   It is totally different from the commentary track that will be on the Blu/DVD, a  bit more technical and detailed.  Needless to say, this is NOT to be listened to  on a first viewing, or before you?ve seen the film.  Also, please work it so  that a glowing screening is never out of your pocket during the movie.

Listen to the introduction before heading to  the theater, it has instructions.  And lemme know how it  works.​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)

New SKYFALL Video Blog Looks Back At 50 Years Of James Bond On The Big Screen





To  celebrate "James Bond Day", Sony Pictures have released the following video blog  which takes a looka at the 50th anniversary of Bond on film with contributions from producers Michael G. Wilson and  Barbara Broccoli, Sam Mendes, Daniel Craig, Ralph Fiennes and Albert  Finney.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2012)

Katee Sackhoff Joins Female EXPENDABLES Spin-Off





Well  frak me! According to Variety, The _Battlestar Galactica_ actress is set to  cause mayhem with Gina Carano in 1984 Private Defense Contractors' still  untitled all female _Expendables_ movie..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 10/5/2012





Variety report that  Katee Sackhoff is officially the second name to sign on to star in the upcoming  female take on Lionsgate's _The Expendables_. Sackhoff - best known for her  brilliant turn as Kara 'Starbuck' Thrace in the _Battlestar Galactica_  reboot - joins the previously announced Gina Carano, who will headline the  flick.

_"If you spend five minutes with Katee it becomes blatantly  obvious that she would pwn (sic) most male action stars,"_ said Producer Adi Shankar about the  casting. Sackhoff has a whole heap of projects in the pipeline, including   Universal's untitled _Chronicles of Riddick_ sequel, _The Haunting in  Georgia_, _Sexy Evil Genius_, and _Oculus_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2012)

PROMETHEUS Easter Egg Ties The Movie To BLADE RUNNER





Is  Ridley Scott planning on a crossover between his other classic Sci-fi movie and the universe featured in _Alien_? It seems  possible given the following Easter Egg from the  U.K. steelbook release of _Prometheus_..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 10/6/2012

The  following is a memo from Peter Weyland (Guy Pearce) in which he talks about his  "mentor and long-departed competitor". No names are mentioned, but it's pretty  obvious to any fan of Ridley Scott's _Blade Runner_ that he talking about  Eldon Tyrell, head of the Tyrell corporation, who were responsible for creating  the Replicant's minds and memories..


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2012)

DR. HORRIBLE 2 To Start Filming Next Year?





We  now have word from Jed Whedon's wife, Maurissa Tancharoen, that the evil Doc  could make his mighty return soon! Hitta da jumpa for more details!SaintSpidey67Re  - 10/6/2012


It seems as if we may not have to wait too much longer for the return  Dr. Horrible. Rumor has it the script for the sequel could be done by the end of  this year. Which means Neil Patrick Harris might be putting on his evil goggles  one more time in 2013!

One of the minds behind the webseries, Maurissa  Tancharoen, explained to MTV that production behind the still untitled _Dr.  Horrible 2_ could start as early as next year.

"We're working on it...The goal is that we are going to be shooting  next year, and getting the script and everything done at the end of this year,"  Tancharoen says. "So that is something that we're actually physically working on  now."​
She also dropped hints to expect lots of extras with  the new musical saying, "We'll invent something that will make our lives  difficult but we'll also have a grand time doing it." However, Maurissa is also  currently working on the hotly anticipated _S.H.I.E.L.D._ show, so there's  no telling when this project will air.

Until then you'll have to make do  with the _Dr. Horrible_ TV premiere on *October 9th* at *9pm* on The CW.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)

THE WOLVERINE: New Set Photos With Hugh Jackman; Plus A Scene Description


_The Wolverine_ is back in Australia after spending several weeks  filming in Japan. Since September 26 they've been prepping and filming scenes at  The Chinese Garden of Friendship, which is located in the heart of Sydney. At  that location photographers were able to snap some images of Hugh Jackman  (Logan) and his co-star Rila Fu-kushima, who is playing Yukio. They will  continue to film at that location for another three days.

While I  don't have details about those scenes, I do have details about an upcoming scene  that will be filmed this Saturday in Parramatta, between Smith and George  Street. 

*Shot Sequence Description - A couple being pursued on  foot as they dodge through traffic in a Japanese city street. They are nearly  hit by passing vehicles but manage to keep going. A man runs along roof tops of  adjacent buildings above shooting their pursuers with a crossbow. Possible  simulated crossbow shooting from a rooftop.*  - Source


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)

Christopher Eccleston Confirms Filming In Iceland For THOR: THE DARK WORLD


Continuing tomorrow at London's Butlers Wharf, principal photography for  Marvel's _Thor: The Dark World_ is scheduled this month to ?showcase London  in a major way.? However, we've now received confirmation that filming will soon  head north, overseas in Iceland, which was first reported back in early August.  While attending The Times Cheltenham Literature Festival 2012, ?Malekith the  Accursed? actor Christopher Eccleston discussed the villain role, confirming  he'll take part in the scenes that'll be filmed in the Nordic European island  country.




Anna@*pippybella*
Christopher Ecclestone talking about his next project:  playing an evil elf in the forthcoming Thor 2. pic.twitter.com/fAUKs987




  7 Oct 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)

ROBOCOP Set Photos Offer New Look At Suit, Michael Keaton & More

_RoboCop_ is filming at the  University of Toronto today, and that includes the ceremony where Alex Murphy's  new gear is introduced to the press and public for the first time. Hit the jump  to see Micheal Keaton, Michael K Williams and more!Alex  Lynch - 10/6/2012

After the  shootout in Hamilton, Ontario, Jose Padilha's _RoboCop_ headed to the  University of Toronto to film scenes where Alex Murphy's cyborg suit would be  revealed to the press and public for the first time. As you can see, OmniCorp  CEO Raymond Sellars (played by Michael Keaton) has arrived, along with Murphy's  partner Lewis (Michael Kenneth Williams), his wife Ellen (Abbie Cornish) as well  as his son. The shoot is expected to take place during the next few days. 


Images Courtesy of *NewsCom*


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)

Norman Reedus Talks About Playing THE WALKING DEAD's Bad-Ass, 'Daryl Dixon'


Thanks to our friends  over at Digital  Spy, we have the following interview with _The Walking Dead_'s Norman  Reedus. The actor plays crossbow wielding bad-ass 'Daryl Dixon', an original  character created specifically for the show. Below are a few key excerpts, but  be sure to click on the link at the bottom of the page to read the interview in  full. _The Walking Dead_ returns to AMC on Sunday, October 14th.






*On Taking On A Larger Role In Season Three:*

Well, I've kind of stepped up in certain areas, so there is more for  me to do. Shane (Jon Bernthal) left last year and he was a big part of the  storyline - we have a lot of new characters, it's sort of spreading out. I don't  want to give anything away, but I've sort of become Rick's right hand man in a  way, so I'm doing a lot of physical stuff.​
*On Playing  The Most Bad-Ass Character On Television:*

It's a blast - I run around shooting zombies in the brain all day,  it's pretty exciting! I like playing him, as emotionally immature as he is. He's  sort of like a little kid in a lot of ways. He is figuring out how to deal with  people and situations for the first time. Even if there wasn't a zombie  apocalypse, I don't know he'd be hanging out with many people - he's a man of  few words!​
*On The Prison:*




Well, we find the prison and when Rick sees it, he kind of imagines  this whole grand idea. It's kind of like Club Med to us, a place where you can  sleep easy at night. But the prison... you can sleep there and nobody can  get in and it keeps you safe from walkers, but first you have to clear it out.  There's a whole bunch of episodes a lot about that - we're finding people in the  prison and all these things happen. It's nice for us, but the problem is that  other people think the same thing!​
*On David  Morrissey's Take On Iconic Villain, 'The Governor':*

He's got a very commanding energy to him. He's quite the charmer,  David Morrissey, but he has this evil behind his eyes - the way that he's  playing this character and how they're writing him... it's interesting. He's not  a one-dimensional guy. You look at the comic and people were going, 'You need  this person to play this part and this person to play that part', but I think  David is just the exact right person for this job because he has this martyr  syndrome at the same time that he's twisting his moustache, so to speak. But  he's a very interesting guy, he's super-charming. I've met his wife and his kids  and I love the whole family... I want to move in!​
*On  The Return Of 'Merle Dixon':*

There's a lot of talk about this right now. He's going to come back  and he's going to come back pissed. He's going to want revenge. But where do  Daryl's loyalties lie? There's going to be a lot of conflict and Michael Rooker  is such a fun actor - he's so over-the-top, in the best possible way. He's such  a bad guy! When I first found out he was my brother, I was so  excited.​
*On The Freedom The Not Being A Character From  The Comic Books Give Him:*

I always tease [comic creator] Robert Kirkman about putting me into  the comic book; it may happen, you never know. But I like not having a  guideline. When I started this show, I never really had any conversations with  Frank [Darabont] about Daryl. Frank created this character and he just sort of  let me run with it. I had all these little subtle things that I tried to do from  the beginning that showed that he had all this damage inside of him. I'm very  grateful to the people who picked up on it; the fans pick up on all these little  things. These little things are turning into storylines - it's nice that you can  plant these little seeds as you go along and sometimes they turn into  trees.​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> DR. HORRIBLE 2 To Start Filming Next Year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apparently many missed the broadcast last night due to Cablevision's dropping of the CW channel. Nevermind, youtube is here:


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

Stellan Skarsgard and Douglas Booth Cast as Leads in STRONGHOLD Adaptation





Filming  is about to begin on the adaptation of the 2000 A.D. story, almost two years  after it was initially announced.RoNiNKSpCtre  - 10/9/2012

In the 2000  A.D. tale, STRONGHOLD, British knights must stand against a horde of Welsh  zombies in medieval Europe. The film adaptation of the story is scripted by its original  author, Paul Finch, and has newcomer Jason Kingsley lined up to direct.

Moviehole reports that both Stellan Skarsgard (THOR, THE AVENGERS) and  Douglas Booth (Darren Aronofsky's upcoming NOAH) have snagged lead roles in the  project, which is set to start principal photography by the end of the year (for  an unspecified 2013 release).


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

Ridley Scott Explains Why There's No Extended Cut Of PROMETHEUS


That have been a blurry point  since Scott announced extra scenes on the Blu-Ray and a possible longer cut.  Charles De Lauzirika, who worked on the special features, now confirms via  COLLIDER that Scott refused to do an Extend Cut, considering the theatrical  version as his director's cut.






Additonaly, John Spaiths, the orignal writer of the script reveals how  the medpod scene, David's behaviour, Shaw getting implanted, Holloway getting  infected, and ending turned out.

Quotes from the interview:


I did have facehuggers in my original draft. David, as he began to get  fascinated by the science of the Engineers, doesn?t deliberately contaminate  Holloway with a drop of black liquid. Instead, Holloway hubristically removes  his helmet in the chamber, is knocked unconscious, facehugged and wakes up not  knowing what had been done to him, and stumbles back into the ship. In my draft,  he returns to his cabin, is embraced by Shaw, who is delighted to see him having  feared that he had died, and the two of them make love. And it?s while they?re  making love that he bursts and dies. So that lovemaking sequence echoed my  original lovemaking sequence where he explodes! It was messy.





Subsequently, David, fascinated by these creatures, begins delaying the  mission and going off the reservation on his own, essentially because he thinks  he really belongs with the Engineers. They?re smart enough and sophisticated  enough, great enough, to be his peers. He?s harboring a deep-seated contempt for  his human makers. So at one point Shaw goes to stop him and David ties her up  and deliberately exposes her to a facehugger. He caresses an egg open and out  comes a facehugger. David doesn?t smell like a person ? his breath isn?t moist ? so he can handle the thing like a kitten. It doesn?t want him; it?s not  interested. But then he exposes it to her and it goes for her like a shot. He  toys with her for a bit and then lets it take her. That, in my draft, was how  Shaw was implanted with the parasite that she had to remove with the medpod  sequence.





I left the two of them on the surface of that planetoid. It was plain  that David and Shaw were going to have to work together and deal with one  another if they were to survive. That one shot of the ship taking off in the  finished film really focuses you on a particular outcome, whereas my  ending was much more open as to what was going to happen next. But it was very  much about this shattered android and this scarred woman being left with no-one  but each other to carry on with.



Plus he talks  about what his plans were for the trilogy, including grander Engineers! He says  his trilogy:


would have involved the arrival of the Yutani Company and a couple of  other major plays around the Engineers themselves: the revelation of an  additional grand Engineer design, and the possibility of seeking an Engineer  homeworld.



As for know, we don't know where  Scott is heading for the sequel. However he stated he'd like to take Shaw and  David to the Engineers' planet, which might be paradise, an extremly sinister  and ominous paradise. 

As for the Extended Cut, I guess it's a big relief  for all the ones who bought the Blu-Ray while having all those scenes integrated  in the movie would have been much more exciting.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

TAKEN 3 Confirmed?


Even after mixed to negative reviews, _Taken 2_ is doing very well. How  well you ask? Its opening day in the United States and Canada the film earned $18.4 million, $1.5 million of which came from  midnight showings. In its opening weekend, _Taken 2_ grossed $49.5 million  in North America, setting a new record for the highest-ever October opening in  North America of a film rated PG-13. It right now has grossed more in it's release than _Taken_. Right now it has made over $100  million global. So with all the success in the box office from _Taken 2_,  Fox has said they want to make a third _Taken_ film. _Taken 2_ screenwriter Robert Mark Kamen has  confirmed that _Taken 3_ will happen. Kamen said:

We didn't start talking about [Taken 3] until we saw the numbers.  But then we said, 'Oh, OK. I think we should do a third one.' And Fox wants us  to do a third one."​
Kamen also talked about what would be  the story of _Taken 3_ be about:

How many times can she be taken? It's bad parenthood after that.  Taken 3 is going to go in another direction. Should be  interesting."​
A day before this came out, star Liam Neeson  said this about if he would do a third _Taken_:

?I can?t see a possible scenario where audiences wouldn?t go, ?Oh,  come on?! She?s taken again???​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

THE WOLVERINE: First Glimpse Of Silver Samurai & The Claws Come Out


Korean American actor Will Yun Lee (_Elektra & Hawaii Five-0_) was  finally spotted on the set of _The Wolverine_. He will be playing the main  villain in the film, Kenuichio Harada, aka The Silver Samurai. A mutant  that is dressed head-to-toe in silver armor. He has the ability to charge his  swords with an electrical current, and they can slice through any substance...  except for adamantium of course! 

Besides our first look at the Silver  Samurai, we also get to see Wolverine's claws for the first time as Hugh  Jackman's stunt double is suspended from wires for this particular scene. I'm  told the scene involves a group of ninjas attacking him, but once the claws come  out they hightail it out of there.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

NBC To Air THE MUNSTERS Remake As A Halloween Special


According to the The Hollywood Reporter, NBC will unveil the pilot for  "Mockingbird Lane." The plan is to air the pilot, which ws directed by Bryan  Singer ("X-Men") as a Halloween special. No exact date has been specified at  this moment. 

While it is good news that people will be able to view  Brian Fuller's version of The Munsters for the first time, it still doesn't feel  very optimistic. Actually it feels like a hail mary, a last desperate attempt to  see if the show can find an audience. Can't blame NBC for making the attempt as  the show has already cost them a reported $10 million. Ouch!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2012)

NYCC: PACIFIC RIM Promo Poster Revealed

Director  Guillermo Del Toro will be signing copies of this propaganda style poster for his upcoming monsters vs robots flick at NYCC  tomorrow, and you can check out the artwork by Ra?l Monge here. A tie-in graphic  novel has also been announced..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 10/11/2012






_"Ra?l is one of my top concept designers. The idea with this  particular piece was to emulate an old WWII propaganda poster/flyer that went  along with the world we were creating. It symbolizes rationing - voluntary work  force, no guts, no glory kind of heroism."_ said Del Toro of the poster and its artist. In addition, it has been announced  that a graphic novel penned by the movie's writer Travis Beacham is also in the  works, that will serve as a prequel in three parts.

Del Toro will be  signing copies at the Legendary Entertainment booth on Friday, October 12 at 2  pm. The art will also be unveiled at the Legendary panel at 5:15 pm.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2012)

Ridley Scott Updates On PROMETHEUS and BLADE RUNNER Sequels


*Prometheus* was a box office hit this summer. Its global  gross is $402 million, and with Blu-ray and DVD sale, it will make some more  money. So, it's no secret that studio wants a sequel, which is now happening for  sure. Talking to *Metro*, director Ridley Scott gave an update on what we  will see in the next chapter:

_"Prometheus evolved into a whole other  universe. You?ve got a person [Noomi Rapace?s Elizabeth Shaw] with a head in a  bag [ Michael Fassbender?s David] that functions and has an IQ of 350. It can  explain to her how to put the head back on the body and she?s gonna think about  that long and hard because, once the head is back on his body, he?s dangerous.  They?re going off to paradise but it could be the most savage, horrible place.  Who are the Engineers?"_

Scott also addressed his involvement with the  upcoming *Blade Runner* sequel:

_"It?s not a rumour ? it?s  happening. With Harrison Ford? I don?t know yet. Is he too old? *Well, he was  a Nexus-6* so we don?t know how long he can live [laughs]. And that?s all I?m  going to say at this stage."_

Interesting. Very interesting. I'm down  for *Prometheus* sequel, as I really liked the first film. With *Blade Runner*, I'm definitely optimistic  about the new film, as long as Scott is directing.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

First OLDBOY Set Photos Feature A Shirtless Josh Brolin


Spike Lee's American remake of _Oldboy_ is filming in New Orleans and the first set of pictures are of  Josh Brolin without a shirt, and Hannah Simone star of FOX's hit series, _New  Girl_, reporting the news.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

ARROW: First Look At Deathstroke


IGN have just posted our first  look at Deathstroke, played by Jeffrey Robinson. The master assassin will appear  in the 5th episode of _Arrow_, 'Damaged'..


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

David Fincher's THE GOON Looks For Funding Through Kickstarter


In order to raise the  necessary funds to make _The Goon_ movie a reality, David Fincher, Eric Powell, Blur Studios  and Dark Horse Entertainment have launched a Kickstarter campaign. The team have  released a proof of concept clip already, and although it was very well  received, they just can't seem to get the project into production. 



"_After investing hundreds of thousands of their own money and  countless hours of effort, the team has opted to reach out to The Goon fanbase, __comic book__ lovers, the movie industry, and frankly anyone  with a pulse willing to donate, with a Kickstarter campaign to take their  development efforts to the next level."_​
Paul Giamatti  and Clancy Brown would return as Frankie and The Goon. Fincher would produce the movie, with Blur's Tim Miller and Jeff Fowler co-directing.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

David Morrissey Talks More About His Role As 'The Governor' In THE WALKING DEAD


Talking to Digital  Spy, British actor David Morrissey has talked more about making his debut as  'The Governor' in the highly anticipated third season of _The Walking  Dead_. Below are a few highlights from their chat with the man who looks set  to make Rick Grimes' life a hell this year, but be sure to click on the link at  the bottom of the page to read the interview in full. What are you most looking  forward to seeing this season?







*On Exactly How Much Research He Did Before And After Nabbing The  Role:*

When they offered me the role, they said, 'Look at the comics,' but what Robert Kirkman asked me to do was read his  novel, which is called 'Rise of the Governor', and before anything else I read  that. I loved that - I thought that was a great piece of work and it gave me a  lot to work with. I avoided the comics for a bit actually. I obviously saw the look of the  Governor from the comic, but the first script came in and I liked what they were  doing. Then I read the comic and it was very different, the thing about the  Governor in the comic is that he's a fully-formed person and what we do with him  in the TV series is... he's not as fully formed when he arrives and then we work  on him from then on.​
*On Whether He Feels Any Pressure  Bringing Such An Iconic Character To Life:*

I guess so, but I feel pressure with any character I play whether  there is anticipation about it or not. I've done interpretive parts before, in  Dickens, with 'Our Mutual Friend', I played Bradley Headstone and people have  great ideas about him. And there was South Riding and Red Riding in fact as well  - there's a series of books that people have great ideas about. Even characters  that aren't from any adaptations, I feel great pressure and the Governor is no  different - I always put pressure on myself.​



*On  Whether He's Worried About The Character Being Seen As  One-Dimensional:*

I think that's a concern about any character whether they are good,  bad or whatever. You want to bring layers to any character that you play.  Particularly in a series; we're doing 16 episodes here, so you have to find  different notes for him. For me particularly I would be bored stiff if there  were just one note I had to play. The writers are aware of that as well and  they're really bringing in different levels to the character. I'm really happy  with the material I'm being given and I certainly don't feel bored by the  challenges they are laying at me. Hopefully he will be very  complex.​
*On What It's Been Like To Work On The Prison  Set:*

It's a great set; I've worked with that designer before... it's a  man called Grace Walker who did the Mad Max films, an Australian guy. I did a film called The Reaping with him down in Louisiana. He's an  amazing designer - a lot of the time as an actor what you're doing is filling in  the parts that [the production crew] can't do, but there's none of that with  Grace. He really covers all the angles and it means we can do the long-running  shots because his set has no gaps in it. He's a wonderful, wonderful  designer.​
*On How He's Coping With The Violence And  Zombie Action:*

Yeah, there's a lot of it and one thing I love about this show is it  treats its subject matter very seriously. I think that it's a show about  survival and humanity and what human beings will put themselves through in order  to survive. I think the danger has to feel very real to pull that off and on  this show, the danger is very real. I think that's what makes it so  brilliant.​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2012)

Set Videos & Photos Of THE WOLVERINE Carrying

Over the  past few days downtown Parramatta has been undergoing a Tokyo facelift for the  filming of James Mangold's _The Wolverine_. Today, Hugh Jackman and his  stunt double were seen there rescuing Mariko Yashida (Tao Okamoto). Check it  out!nailbiter111  - 10/13/2012


*Shot Sequence Description - A couple being pursued on  foot as they dodge through traffic in a Japanese city street. They are nearly  hit by passing vehicles but manage to keep going. A man runs along roof tops of  adjacent buildings above shooting their pursuers with a crossbow. Possible  simulated crossbow shooting from a rooftop.*  - Source


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2012)

Sarah Wayne Callies On Racking Up More Kills As 'Lori Grimes' In THE WALKING DEAD

In a lengthy chat with  our friends over at Digital  Spy, Sarah Wayne Callies (_Prison Break_) has talked more about  reprising her role as 'Lori Grimes' in the highly anticipated third season of _The Walking Dead_. The actions of character over the past two seasons have  divided fans, but with Shane now out of the way and a baby on the way, things  promise to become even more interesting (and complicated) for her and Rick.  Check out some highlights below, and be sure to click on the link at the bottom  of the page to read the interview in full.






*On Exactly How Much Time Has Passed Since The Season Two  Finale:*

I'm not actually supposed to talk about where we exactly pick up but  the threads we left hanging at the end of the season we pick right back up at  the start. We start fraying them into little tiny pieces again.​
*On How It Feels To Move From Hershel's Farm To The  Prison:*

Yeah, there was a day towards the end of the second season when Andy  and I were sitting next to each other on rocking chairs on the porch at  Hershel's farm while they set up the scene. You're watching the sun go down over  the fields and all of a sudden it hit me and I turned to him and I said, 'Andy,  next year we're in jail!' And we both simultaneously half wept and half laughed  because that farm was so good to us, it was so beautiful and I think it was a  really interesting counterpoint to the hideousness of the world that they're in.  The prison, then, is sort of the opposite. There's nothing poetic about it. It's  a very literal place and it's also a heavy-handed metaphor for the ways in which  our security requires us to be our own captives, which is to say, we lock  ourselves in at the end of every night, like the way you kennel a dog. It's given this show,  even just aesthetically, a completely different character from last season  because the colour values are different, the air is different, there's not as  much sunlight and that kind of thing. It's an incredibly bold departure, I  think, from seasons 1 and 2.​
*On Her Favourite Moment  In Season Three So Far:*

At this point, my favourite moment happens between Rick and Lori at  the end of the second episode. In season 3, Rick and Lori have really lost each  other, profoundly and they are both trying to find a way to summon the courage  to reach their hand across the gap and bridge that divide. At the end of the  second episode is the first tentative hint of that attempt to reach one  another.​
*On How The Show Will Handle Lori's Pregnancy  And The Reaction Of The Other Characters:*

I think Lori's quite anxious. I think Lori, in some ways, thinks she  has the reverse of the Midas touch. Everything that she touched in the last  season turned to s**t, pardon my French! When it comes to the pregnancy, she is  very anxious that none of the people who have become her new family, extended  family, not just of Rick and Carl but also of Hershel and Beth and Glen and  Carol, that none of the people in this new family put themselves at risk because  of her pregnancy.  Either because she is less capable or because they want to  make sure that she gets the best food. I think she feels unworthy of special  treatment. I think she is very keen to do as much as she possibly can so that  no-one makes any sacrifices for her.​
*On Whether We'll  See Lori Take On More Of The Undead:*

I do rack up a couple of kills, which is nice. What we've discovered  is this is no longer a world where some people are the fighters and some people  are the homemakers. Lori and Andrea have this argument basically about whether  or not Andrea should be working to help Lori and the other people who are doing  the cooking and cleaning and craving a community or whether Andrea should be out  with the people with the guns. And I think what we see in the third season is  that that division has broken down. Everyone now has to be able to protect and  defend, to forage and so that's Lori, Carol and Beth every bit as much as it is  Daryl, T-Dog and Rick.​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2012)

UPDATED! First Look At ROBOCOP On His Futuristic Motorcycle


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

Clark Gregg's


During today's Marvel  Television panel at New York Comic-Con, which is still underway, the Head of  Television for Marvel, Jeph Loeb, announced that _Marvel's The Avengers_  late fan-favorite S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent, Phil Coulson, will live again! Backed by  Clark Gregg himself, Marvel Studios head honcho Kevin Feige and director Joss  Whedon appeared in a video where they confirmed that Gregg will surely reprise  the role in the planned _S.H.I.E.L.D._ series with ABC.

*?We all love Clark Gregg, there's no doubt about that,?* Whedon said. _*?From before we made 'The  Avengers,' we discussed whether there was a way for him to be a part of the  Marvel Universe, perhaps a part of a TV show even after his death. ? The fact of  the matter is, as much as we love him, now that I'm really running Marvel, I  like to keep a type of artistic integrity, which means we don't stretch the  bounds of reality.?*_ Marvel producer Kevin Feige added that, _*?There was never going to be a 'S.H.I.E.L.D.' show without Agent Phil  Coulson!? ?He's headlining the S.H.I.E.L.D. show and always was.?*_said Whedon.

For the full panel's coverage, head over to *Comic Book Resources*. This news comes as a surprise,  considering all of the outlandish fan-made possibilities that'd allow Coulson's  revival, which  Clark Gregg has modestly dismissed. Anyhow, Gregg is the _S.H.I.E.L.D._ pilot's first cast member, with details *revealed earlier* this month for five other characters  that'll appear. And it's also unclear how exactly Agent Phil Coulson will be  revived, whether it's as a life model decoy or if the series will be a prequel  to the events of _Marvel's The Avengers_. But what do you think?

Last month, Joss Whedon said the series will be adjacent to the Marvel  cinematic universe, but is structured so that it deals with agents of  S.H.I.E.L.D. who are ?the humans in a superhero world and how they deal with that and how it makes  them vulnerable.? Whedon penned the pilot with his brother, Jed Whedon & his  wife Maurissa Tancharoen. And the trio will also executive produce the pilot  with Jeffrey Bell and Marvel TV?s Jeph Loeb.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2012)

*Gregzs on Movies &amp; Entertainment*

Gregzs ... Does he even workout?

Discuss


----------



## Curt James (Oct 14, 2012)

Any interest in this remake, Gregzs?

Chlo? Grace Moretz - Talks 'Carrie' Remake - CinemaCon 2012 Interview - April 26, 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

First Official Image Revealed From The EVIL DEAD Remake; Plus Description of Footage


_Click Image to Enlarge_




Before the footage was shown director Fede Alvarez insisted that hardly  any of the images were computer generated. That description below comes courtesy  of *io9.com*.
First, we saw the iconic cabin, which is introduced with the iconic  Sam Raimi low-angle tracking shot. A group of new kids and Jane Levy push open  the old cabin door, revealing leaves, dirt and a grubby cabin floor. Jane looks  beat as hell and ready for her night of heroin withdraw (yes they are keeping the plot  similar to the original). A trap door is discovered. A boy heads down the stairs  and discovers THE NECRONOMICON! Sadly, we didn't get the money shot of the new  book cover; all we saw was a book wrapped in black plastic, someone ripping into  it and the familiar old pages. The character starts flipping through the  Necronomicon, rubbing a pencil over the strange words. He recites the enchanted  phrases. Jane lets out an insane high-pitched scream and then states, "We're all  going to die tonight." This was already cut together pretty quickly; now things  get even faster, so we're only getting flashes of the gore. I spot a girl in the  shower cutting up the sides of her mouth, while one of her cabinmates screams,  "What are you doing?" Another girl's arm looks like it's covered in boils, and  she takes an electric carving knife to her bicep. Someone starts up a chainsaw  (the crowd goes insane at this). Cut to another girl trapped in the woods,  wrapped with branches. Yep, the raping tree is back. Jane returns with white  eyes, white skin and a black tongue, which she sticks out, provocatively licking  an exposed knife. Slowly the knife starts splitting her tongue in half. She's  doing this right in front the boil armed girl's face.​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

NBC Adapting Oni Press' Supernatural Western THE SIXTH GUN for Television

THE SIXTH  GUN was created by Cullen Bunn and Brian Hurtt, and is the story of six mythical  guns in the Old West. When the sixth gun, the most powerful and dangerous of the  group, resurfaces in the hands of an innocent girl, dark forces reawaken.RoNiNKSpCtre  - 10/13/2012

NBC has  hired Carlton Cuse (LOST) & Ryan Condal to produce and co-write the show's  pilot. 

This isn't the first time that Cuse has drank the water from this  particular well - he was also a writer and producer on the THE ADVENTURES OF  BRISCO COUNTY JR, another genre bending western, close to twenty years ago.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

Jonathan Nolan Talks THE DARK KNIGHT RISES Ending, 'Robin' And Adapting Another DC Property

So, was  what Alfred saw in the closing few minutes of _The Dark Knight Rises_ real?  Co-writer Jonathan Nolan discusses how that ending can be interpreted by  audiences, addresses the addition of 'Robin' to the franchise and reveals  whether he would be interested in tackling another DC Comics adaptation.Josh  Wilding - 10/14/2012

Talking  to IGN  Comics at the New York Comic Con, Jonathan Nolan (brother of Christopher,  and co-writer of _The Dark Knight Rises_) has shared his thoughts on the  various interpretations of the way in which the third and final Batman movie ended, comparing it to _Memento_. He also  comments on the addition of both 'Robin' and 'Catwoman' to the franchise, before  revealing whether or not he would one day consider being involved in yet another  big screen adaptation of one of DC Comics' many properties. Check out the video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

Set Videos & Photos Of THE WOLVERINE Performing A Stunt

Stunt doubles for Hugh Jackman  (Wolverine) and Tao Okamoto (Mariko Yashida) were seen in downtown Parramatta,  filming a scene in which the onscreen couple is hit by an oncoming car.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2012)

The Making Of THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Premiere


*[CONTAINS SPOILERS]*. Want to learn some secrets  behind the creation of the new _The Walking Dead_ premiere? AMC has just  uploaded this great featurette exploring the creation of the season 3 premiere of _The Walking Dead_, which just finished  airing.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

New Season 3 Promo & Sneak Peek For THE WALKING DEAD S3E02: "Sick"

Carol (Melissa Suzanne  McBride) attempts to aid a wounded member of Rick's group in this sneak peek  from the next episode of AMC's _The Walking Dead_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

Guillermo Del Toro Says THE HULK TV Show Is Inactive; Offers Up Update on HELLBOY 3


*On The Hulk Show:

*_"Right now, all I know is we've been in a holding pattern for the  last eight months. All The say is we're waiting on a writer, but it's been  inactive. It's still there as far as I know, but there's been no action on it."_​
*On  Hellboy 3:*

_"Finlay all the culprits have agreed to try. It's very hard to  find who will finance it. The Biggest chapter in the three movies is Hellboy  becomes The Beast Of The Apocalypse. So we have been inquiring, but if you have  a rich uncle that has 130-150 million  dollars...."(laughs)_​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

Sony Pictures Push ROBOCOP Back To 2014; ELYSIUM Also Delayed


Well, this is sure to come as disappointing news to fans who were looking  forward to seeing Jose Padhila's take on _RoboCop_ next summer. Neil  Blomkamp's _Elysium_ (which was originally set to be released on March 1st,  2013) is now taking its *August 9th, 2013* release date, pushing back Jose Padilha's remake to *February 7th, 2014*. There's currently no word on WHY Sony Pictures made  this decision, although one option is that they may convert it to 3D. Another is  that those rumours about problems with the production were in fact  correct!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

Evil Dead Remake Comic Con Trailer


Follow the link to watch or  download the footage!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Any interest in this remake, Gregzs?



I'm usually not; especially if I have seen the original. I didn't know The Mechanic was a remake when I saw it. A few weeks back one of the Showtime channels aired the original with Charles Bronson, Jan Michael Vincent, and Keenan Wynn. I watched it so I could see what was different.


Chloe Moretz Is Bloody Terrifying In Teaser Trailer For CARRIE

Hell hath no fury like a  telekinetic scorned! This time around Chloe Moretz takes on the role that Sissy  Spacek made famous in Brian De Palma's 1976 horror classic, _Carrie_. Which is based on the novel  "Carrie" by Stephen King.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

Meet The Prisoners In Sneak Peek #2 For THE WALKING DEAD S3E02: "Sick"

At the end of the season three premiere Rick and his group were surprised to find out they  were not the only survivors in the prison. Hit the jump to see a clip from next  week's episode of AMC's hit television series, _The Walking Dead_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon M. Chu Talks MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE; Says He Was "Blown Away" By The Script

Speaking with *CeleBuzz*, director Jon M. Chu discusses his upcoming reboot  of the _Masters Of The Universe_ franchise. Chu has previously directed a  toy adaptation in the form of _G.I. Joe: Retaliation_, which is currently  going through the 3D conversion phase and will begin reshoots soon. The director  says that he was skeptical about helming _Masters Of The Universe_, but he  was "blown away" by the script and its approach, which he described as "fresh  and unexpected". He also goes on to comment on how he connected to the script on  an emotional level, which made him decide to take the job. 

Additionally,  Chu discusses how wide open the _Masters Of The Universe_ franchise was for  a film adaptation, and also says that he doesn't think about  the 1987 _MOTU_ film, which starred Dolph Lundgren as He-Man. Finally, the  director can't comment on when he officially begins work on the reboot, and says  that _G.I. Joe: Retaliation_ is currently his top priority. For Chu's  comments on how he was a fan of the _MOTU_ toys since childhood, click the  link below.   

*On Why He Decided To Direct Another Toy Adaptation  After G.I. Joe: Retaliation:*

"I was approached about doing a _Masters of the Universe_ movie and while at first I was skeptical, I read the script  and I was blown away. I had no idea what to expect but it was such a fresh,  UNEXPECTED approach I was immediately intrigued. I never expected to connect on  a human level to a _MOTU_ movie but I really plugged in emotionally. That alone, got  me excited to see what we could do with the property.

"_MOTU_ is  such a challenging puzzle to make into a movie that works to a contemporary audience but the script  seemed to really crack it for me. I think people are really going to be  surprised at the rich story we have the opportunity to tell in this world. Where  you think _MOTU_ goes left, the script goes right and it was just very  clear to me this was something very special. It was never a conscious decision  to do another ?toy? movie but when I read this I couldn?t put it down. And I  definitely couldn?t let anyone else make it but myself. It was just too much  fun."​
*On How Wide Open He Feels The Property Is For  Adaptation, And Whether Or Not The 1987 Film Is Inspiration:*

"I feel like there?s a lot of room to crack open the Masters of the  Universe story. We are still in our process and I think we have some great seeds  planted but making one of these types of movies RIGHT takes a lot of TONAL  tightroping so we?re just going to play for the next several months. Play with  designs, play with the characters, try new things, maybe go too far on some  things and pull back. The process is really important to find where the right  line is so we can land right on it. I think that?s what can dig out the  properties full potential for a cinematic rebirth.

"I don?t really think  about the 80s movie when looking at this movie because the script here is  so strong and so unique. I think the characters are so grounded and layered I  never expected that in a Masters movie so to me it?s on a totally different  level. Don?t get me wrong, I love the 80s movie for full nostalgic reasons but  this script feels like it?s a totally different genre than that  one."​
*On When He Begins Work On Masters Of The  Universe:*

"I can?t say exactly, but my first priority right now is still _G.I. Joe: Retaliation_.  We are finishing the dimensionalizing of the film and I want the audience to be blown away by the 3D work  we do in it so that takes a lot of my time and energy currently. It?s a lot of  technical and creative stuff put together which I love. I can?t wait for people  to see what we?ve done, finally!"​
_G.I. Joe:  Retaliation_ is set to hit theaters March 29th, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2012)

Russell Crowe, Emma Watson & Jennifer Connelly On The Set Of NOAH




Images Courtesy of *entertainmentwise.com*


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2012)

Bryan Singer's JACK THE GIANT KILLER Gets A New Title And Release Date

Warner Bros. have  announced that *Jack The Giant*_ Killer*Slayer*_ will now hit theatres three weeks earlier than expected on *March 1st, 2013*. It was originally set to be released on the 22nd of that  month, but has moved up to take _Elysium_'s spot after that (and the _RoboCop_ remake) were pushed back by Sony Pictures. The new title doesn't  make a HUGE difference, but it arguably distances it somewhat from the  well-known fairy tale. However, it's thought that the studio also consider  "Slayer" to be more family-friendly than "Killer". Despite the tepid response to  the teaser trailer (which can be viewed below), the film has a great cast which includes the likes of Nicholas  Hoult, Ewan McGregor and Stanley Tucci.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;1opzWmr8NSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1opzWmr8NSU[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Rick Explains Life Beyond The Walls To The Prisoners

Check out a brief clip for  next week's episode of _The Walking Dead_ that involves Rick painting a  grim description of the world that exists beyond the prison, to the newly  discovered inmates.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

Screenwriter Mark Bomback Hired To Work On DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES


According to the Hollywood Reporter screenwriter Mark Bomback has been hired  by 20th Century Fox to work on the script, that was initially put together by  Amanda Silver and Rick Jaffa. Bomback does have experience with the material as  he did uncredited work on the first film. Besides the _Total Recall_ remake, Bomback also  worked on Len Wiseman's _Live Free or Die Hard_

Hollywood Reporter also reports that Andy Serkis will  reprise his role of Caesar in the sequel. _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_  will be directed by Matt Reeves (_Cloverfield_), replacing Rupert Wyatt,  who did a marvelous job resurrecting the franchise with his box office hit, _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

‘Ghostbusters 3′ To Begin Shooting in Summer 2013 With Ivan Reitman Directing

Ghostbusters 3 underway!


We've heard it again and again  and again over the years due to Bill Murray holding up production, however now  Ivan Reitman and Dan Aykroyd have confirmed that Ghostbusters 3 is under way.   Deadline is now reporting that the Reitman helmed film Draft Day has been postponed in order to alot enough  time for Reitman to finish pre-production on Ghostbusters 3. Last we heard from  Aykroyd was this:

?We?ve got a brilliant new writer on it and we?ll be  passing the torch on to a new generation. We?re working on it to make it just  right to satisfy our fans. I?m confident we?ll be in production in the next  year.?

Production on the film is to begin Summer of 2013... you can read more at  screenrant.com

It's still unclear if Murray will reprise his role as Peter Venkman.  Murray says it's still a possibility but Aykroyd has stated that Ghostbusters 3  will be moving forward without him, and that the original Ghostbusters will be  passing the torch.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

First Look At Amber Heard In MACHETE KILLS

Along with the announcement  that Open Road Films will handle distribution of the movie in 2013, comes this new official still from _Machete  Kills_ featuring Amber Heard getting up close and personal with Danny  Trejo.

Open Road Films have announced via their Twitter account that they will be  distributing Robert Rodriguez' _Machete_ sequel into theaters in 2013.  Along with that they also posted this new image of the lovely Amber Heard as  'Miss San Antonio' straddling a very lucky Machete (Danny Trejo).. 





In the sequel, the U.S.  government recruits Machete to battle his way through Mexico in order to take down an arms  dealer who looks to launch a weapon into space. The movie will also stars Alexa  Vega, Cuba Gooding Jr., Edward James Olmos, William Sadler, Demian Bichir,  Charlie Sheen and Lady Gaga.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2012)

Clever Girl! The Making Of The Raptor Suit For JURASSIC PARK

I can't tell you how many times I've watched that scene in the kitchen where  John Hammond?s (Richard Attenborough) grandchildren, Alexa (Ariana Richards) and  her brother Tim (Joseph Mazzello) are hiding, but I can tell you at no time,  ever, did I stop and think that I was watching a man in a dinosaur suit. And  that my friends is the magic of Stan Winston Studio. 

The main suit  performer was John Rosengrant, and concept artist Mark ?Crash? McCreery filled  in on another suit when a shot required two Raptors. The suit was created by  making a body cast of Rosengrant, and then the dinosaur's form was sculpted  around that. 

For Rosengrant, this was his first major role, he poured  everything he could into. He learned to imitate the Raptor's movements by  looking at illustrations, and worked with a physical trainer prior to shooting  knowing that he would have to be able to hold an uncomfortable position for  hours on end. The position, that was a skiing pose, and at times during filming  he had to hold it for four hours. 
Stan Winston Studio created multiple raptors for JURASSIC PARK,  including full-size cable-controlled puppets, half-puppets, insert legs and  men-in-suits.

This exclusive "Making of" video, narrated by raptor suit  performer, 25-year SWS supervisor & co-founder of Legacy Effects, John  Rosengrant, walks you through the evolution of JURASSIC PARK's raptor suits,  from first foam fabricated "garbage bag test" to the finished suits that you see  in the final film.


John Rosengrant - ?All of their  work can be for nothing if you can?t bring that character to life inside the  suit. In the past, there have been times when a character we put a lot of care  into was not as good as it could have been because the performance just wasn?t  there. That?s why people who do this work are so often driven to perform in the  suits themselves. It is a way to maintain some level of control over what you?ve  created. Being in those suits is so difficult, is such a pain in the ass, you  have to be really motivated to do it. You have to have a vested interest in the  character; and no one has more of a vested interest than the people who created  it. Performers who aren?t that motivated are going to get fed up with the  physical discomfort and the heat and the inability to breathe. They?re likely to  say: ?Get me out of this stupid thing. It?s not working.? Of course, it could  work ? you just have to have someone in there who has a higher commitment to  making it work.?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2012)

TRANSFORMERS 4 To Film In London According To New Casting Call


*Mandy.com* has posted the following casting call for Michael Bay's  fourth and reportedly final _Transformers_ installment, which will begin  shooting early next summer. As well as confirming a prior casting call for the  movie's two new leads (a high school senior and her race car driver boyfriend),  it also reveals that the film will begin production in London for three months  beginning in April or May 2013. _Transformers 4_, which has a release date  of June 27th, 2014, will also be filmed in various locations overseas. To apply,  click the link below. Many thanks to TFormers.com  for the heads up.

*Production:* TRANSFORMERS 4 (Feature Film)
*Location:*  London 
*Employer:* BDiscovered 
*Duration:* 3 months, starts  approximately April/May 2013 (non-Equity artist contracts) 

*Director:* Michael Bay. Looking for Talent to send to Casting Director - This is a Paramount Pictures production filmed in various locations overseas.

*Apply to:* Tina Hartery

1. Female / 18-24 yrs. / Any  Ethnicity. [Others like this]

FEMALE LEAD - 18 to play high school  senior?LEAD ETHNICITY - ANY

2. Male / 18-24 yrs. / Any Ethnicity. [Others  like this]

MALE LEAD - Her 20-21 year old boyfriend, raised in Texas & drives racecars?LEAD ETHNICITY - ANY​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD S3 E03 Promo; "Walk With Me"






Next  week on _The Walking Dead_, Andrea and Michonne continue their journey for  survival but run in to unexpected obstacles, The Governor and his town of  Woodbury also take center stage, check out the preview right here!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

ANT-MAN Casting Call Says Filming Starts January 2013?

Marvel sure does love to shoot its films in London.  The casting call reports  tht Avi Arad's Arad Productions along with Edgar Wright's Big Talk Productions  are currently in the pre-production stages of the "highly anticipated Marvel  Studios action adventure sci-fi thriller feature film 'Ant-Man'".  Filming is reportedly scheduled to start  January 2013 for a November 6, 2015 release date. I can only speculate that the  the early start is to allow Edgar Wright ample time to perfect a tricky  character as well as allow the VFX team to nail-down the growing/shrinking  visuals. The project will shoot at Pinewood Studios in England, and other  locations around London and the United Kingdom.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

James Bond Meets 'Q' In New SKYFALL "Quartermaster" Clip

Ahead of the critically  acclaimed 23rd James Bond film's UK release this week, Sony Pictures have debuted a new clip  which sees Daniel Craig's 007 meeting the new 'Q' (played by Ben Whishaw).


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

First Look At Sir Ben Kingsley As
*
?A lot of this **movie** is about characters going back into the shadows for  various reasons and characters who have been in the shadows coming out and into  the light for the first time,?* says Marvel Studios president of  Production, Kevin Feige. *?It is Tony who, for various reasons, finds  himself receding into the darkness. I don?t mean emotional darkness, I mean  literally ducking out of the spotlight. And we?ll see other characters stepping  up who have pulled strings from the background, starting to show their  hand.?* Regarding The Mandarin not being Chinese, like in the comics, Feige says *?It?s less about his specific  ethnicity than the symbolism of various cultures and iconography that he  perverts for his own end.?*


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

The CW Orders Full Season Of ARROW


Depending on your opinion of _Arrow_, this will either make or ruin  your day. According to TV  Line, after just two episodes, the CW has made the decision to pick up the  series for a full 22-episode run. That's about all the details we have right  now, but after the series premiere became the network's most watched episode of a TV  show in over three years, this isn't really all that surprising (especially  after ratings dropped by only 15% by the second episode).





Stephen Amell

✔
@*amellywood*
Best way to start a Monday? Getting picked up for your  back nine episodes. Thwick. #*Arrow*

  22 Oct 12


​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

'Bolg' Features In New THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY Pics

Check out  some new stills from first installment of Peter Jackson's new Middle Earth  trilogy, which give us our first clear look at a character who looks set to have  his profile raised considerably from J.R.R. Tolkien's novel, Bolg the Orc  Chieftain..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 10/22/2012


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

Episode Two Of THE WALKING DEAD Draws In Another 9.5 Million Viewers

Deadline  reports that _The Walking Dead_ once again decimated the competition last night after drawing in a staggering 9.5 million viewers on  AMC. 6.5 million of those were adults aged between 18 and 49. That's a drop of  only 11% in that category, and 13% overall from last week's criticaly acclaimed  season premiere. Now that Dish subscribers are once again able to watch the  small screen adaptation of Robert Kirkman's hit comic book series, expect these viewers to remain steady  (and possibly rise) over the next few weeks.

THE WALKING DEAD Clip Features The Return Of Merle "Stumpy" Dixon

THE WALKING DEAD Clip Features  The Return Of Merle "Stumpy" Dixon

This sneak peek from next  week's episode, "Walk With Me," was shown on _The Talking Dead_, it  features Andrea (Laurie Holden) and Michonne (Danai Gurira) blindfolded, being  driven into Woodbury.

Read more at THE WALKING DEAD Clip Features The Return Of Merle "Stumpy" Dixon


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

PACIFIC RIM Concept Art Reveals New Details

When  director Guillermo del Toro was at New York Comic-Con he brought along with him  scanned images from his personal notebook. The images feature characters and  scenes from his upcoming robots versus monsters epic, _Pacific Rim_.nailbiter111  - 10/23/2012


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

New Female Character To Be Introduced In WANTED 2

Speaking with *Hollywood.com* while promoting his new novel _The Right  Hand_, _Wanted_ co-writer Derek Haas offers an update on the upcoming  sequel to the Mark Millar adaptation. He and Michael Brandt are readying to send  a second draft of the script to Universal Pictures. Haas talks about how he and  Brandt were originally hired to write the _Wanted_ sequel, and how they  left the project after creative differences between them and the studio (and  director Timur Bekmambetov). But most interestingly, Haas dropped a new piece of  info on the sequel's story. It was previously said that James McAvoy's Wesley  Gibson would return, though Angelina Jolie's Fox (unsurprisingly) would not.  According to Haas, the film will introduce a new female character to team up with  Gibson.   

_"The only thing I can tell you is that Wesley [James  McAvoy] is now, four years later, recruiting a young woman who is in his  situation in the first movie. She's got a sh**ty life. He's sort of in the Fox  role. This new girl is brought into the world."_


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

New Clip From THE WALKING DEAD'S Next Episode "Walk With Me"


A lot had gone on in the first two episodes of AMC's _The Walking Dead_.  The Ricktatoship is in full force, Hershel has found him self in a terrible  predicament, and the group ran into a bunch of prison survivors that didn't end  well. Noticeably absent for much of the first two episodes have been Michonne  and Andrea. Last we saw the two was in episode one when they took off from their  current hide out.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

MOCKINGBIRD LANE Featurette Gives You a New Behind-The-Scenes Look

New footage from Bryan  Fuller's _Mockingbird Lane_ is shown throughout this featurettee as cast  members discuss the modernization of The Munsters.


----------



## troubador (Oct 24, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> 'Bolg' Features In New THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY Pics
> 
> Check out  some new stills from first installment of Peter Jackson's new Middle Earth  trilogy, which give us our first clear look at a character who looks set to have  his profile raised considerably from J.R.R. Tolkien's novel, Bolg the Orc  Chieftain..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 10/22/2012



Hell yeah, I think that dude works out at my gym.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

‘ER’ Alum Ming-Na Joins Joss Whedon’s ‘S.H.I.E.L.D.’ Pilot | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

 ?ER? veteran *Ming-Na* has signed on for another acronym-driven project.
Ming-Na, who starred on the medical drama ?ER? for nine years, has signed on for ?*Marvel?s S.H.I.E.L.D.*? pilot, which will be written by ?Avengers? writer-director Joss Whedon, his brother Jed Whedon and Maurissa Tancharoen (?Dollhouse?).The pilot revolves around the titular peace-keeping force featured in Marvel comics and the movies that they spawned, including ?*The Avengers*.?
Ming-Na will play agent Melinda May.
Whedon will also executive-produce the project along with Jed, Tancharoen, Jeffrey Bell and Jeph Loeb of Marvel Television if it goes into production, and is attached to direct, schedule permitting.
?The Avengers? actor *Clark Gregg*, who played Agent Coulson in the big-screen superhero epic, has also signed on for the pilot, which comes via ABC Studios and Marvel Television.
Ming-Na?s other recent television work includes runs on ?*Two and a Half Men*,? as well as the sci-fi offerings ?*SGU Stargate Universe*? and ?*Eureka*.?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2012)

Trailer For DOC OF THE DEAD - The Definitive Zombie Culture Documentary
Given the  phenomenal success of _The Walking Dead_, it's not any stretch to say that  Zombies are firmly ingrained in popular culture. This new doc - not due out  until 2014 - explores their popularity, and features input from the likes of  Simon Pegg, George A. Romero and many more..
_Doc Of  The Dead_ still needs help with funding to secure a release, and you can check out the official site and donate  if you wish HERE. We will keep you  updated on that , but for now you can check out the trailer below - worth  watching alone to see Red Letter Media's Harry Plinkett throw pizza rolls at a  Zombie hooker..


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

Audi's First Electric Supercar To Feature In IRON MAN 3





Parting  ways for a custom Acura NSX in _Marvel's The Avengers_ big assembly, an _Iron Man 3_ set photo has revealed playboy Tony Stark will be reunited  with the Audi R8; the 1st all-electric one in fact!DCMarvelFreshman  - 10/26/2012



Despite reports that Marvel's playboy billionaire Tony Stark will get a  sleek new 2014 Bugatti Veyron for his third solo cinematic outing, a photo  recently surfaced via *GTSpirit*, picturing Robert Downey Jr. on the _Iron Man 3_ set alongside his beloved Audi R8. However, this is no  ordinary Audi. Judging by the graphic imprinted on its windshield, this is  Audi's first Electric supercar, the R8 E-Tron. The supercar's inclusion in the  Shane Black-directed  movie is a actually a surprise because it was reported just  days ago that Audi was cancelling plans to develop the all-electric R8 E-Tron  for mass production. So, in a way, the Audi R8 E-Tron is being featured in _Iron Man 3_ exclusively.

Anyhow, this news doesn't exactly debunk  reports that Stark will be seen behind the wheels of 2014 Bugatti Veyron.  However, given that Tony parted ways with Audi for a customized Acura briefly in _Marvel's The Avengers_, it's great to know the two are being reunited.  What do you think?







​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

First Look at Hannibal


EW has posted eight images  from the new NBC series, Hannibal. Developed by Bryan Fuller (Pushing Daisies,  Heroes, Dead Like Me) and starring Mads Mikkelsen and Hugh Dancy; the show will  explore the early years in the relationship between FBI Criminal Profiler Will  Graham (Dancy) and Dr. Hannibal Lector (Mikkelsen). A Forensic Psychiatrist who  is destined to become Graham's most cunning enemy.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooo!

Did Jessica Alba Request A Body Double For SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR?


Jessica Alba captivated audiences with her scintillating costumes and her  sultry gyrations for the role of Nancy Callahan in Robert Rodriguez's 2005 hit, _Sin City_. It's been seven long years since she played the stripper with a  heart of gold, and during that time the 31 year-old has become a mother of two. 

A source has revealed to _Life and Style_ magazine that Jessica  doesn't feel confident enough with her body this time around and would like a  body double for the more risque scenes:
?She  was crushed when filming began and she didn?t have her original body back so she  told producers she wanted a body double. Her body is incredible, but it?s not  good enough. She?s cut out cards and does the P90X Ab Ripper twice a day, but  she still isn?t happy.?

"She has been chain smoking lately to keep her  appetite at bay. Jessica struggled with an eating disorder in her teens and when  she is under pressure to look good for a part, she can slip back into extreme  behavior."​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2012)

Star Wars 7 Movie Coming in 2015 as Disney Buys Lucasfilm for $4 Billion | Comcast

Star Wars 7 Movie Coming in 2015 as Disney Buys Lucasfilm for $4 Billion

Uh, _Star Wars_ enthusiasts? Brace yourselves for a double whammy. 

One: Disney has purchased Lucasfilm for a whopping $4.05 billion (yes, with a "b"). Which brings us to two: _Stars Wars Episode VII_ is not only happening, but it has a release date for sometime in 2015. 
No, this is not a drill. Keep breathing, guys.

"For the past 35 years, one of my greatest pleasures has been to see _Star Wars_ passed from one generation tot he next," *George Lucas* said in a statement."It's now time for me to pass _Star Wars_ on to a new generation of filmmakers. I've always believed that _Star Wars_ could live beyond me, and I thought it was important to set up the transition during my lifetime. 

"I'm confident that with Lucasfilm under the leadership of Kathleen Kennedy, and having a new home within the Disney organization, _Star Wars_ will certainly live on and flourish for many generations to come. Disney's reach and experience give Lucasfilm the opportunity to blaze new trails in film, television, interactive media, theme parks, live entertainment and consumer products." 

As for the finer points, Disney's Kennedy will serve as executive producer of the new installment of the franchise (which *turned 35 this year* ), while Lucas will serve as creative consultant, albeit with no hand in day-to-day operations. 
"Lucasfilm reflects the extraordinary passion, vision and storytelling of its founder, George Lucas," Disney chairman and CEO Bob Iger said.

While the first new installment of the Star Wars franchise is set for 2015, the company said in its press release that even more films could come from the handover, with the saga expected to continue "well into the future."


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

First Look At Sir Anthony Hopkins & Helen Mirren On The Set Of RED 2

Hopkins will be playing a villainous role in the film, but the only detail so far is that the character's  name is possibly, Edward Bailey. The 74-year-old actor was seen with co-stars  Bruce Willis, Mary-Louise Parker and John Malkovich as they filmed scenes in  London with a green screen behind them.

While Helen Mirren was spotted  last weekend, as her character was seen with Bruce Willis, Mary-Louise Parker  and John Malkovich too. 

Photos Courtesy of Daily  Mail


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

Jaime King and Jamie Chung Join The Cast Of SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR





The  Hollywood Reporter reveals that Jaime King and Jamie Chung have joined the  cast of _Sin City: A Dame to Kill For_. The sequel from Robert Rodriguez  and Frank Miller began shooting on Monday in Austin. They join returning cast  members Mickey Rourke, Jessica Alba and Rosario Dawson. King actually played the  golden-haired prostitute Goldie in the first movie and returns in this film to play her twin sister,  Wendy. Chung meanwhile is set to replace Devon Aoki from the first movie as the  katana-wielding, roller-skating assassin Miho. Written and directed by Rodriguez  and Miller, _Sin City: A Dame to Kill For_ is currently scheduled to be  released on October 4, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

Paparazzi Pester Henry Cavill About MAN OF STEEL, JAMES BOND And More

Poor Henry Cavill is simply  trying to make his way through the airport but the paparazzi pepper him with  questions ranging from Superman, to James Bond and even Wonder Woman.  Check out  the Man of Steel keeping his cool under extremely annoying conditions.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

VIDEO: George Lucas Discusses The New Era Of STAR WARS; "I Get To Be A Fan Now"

As you should know by now,  Disney have bought Lucasfilm for $4 billion, and have announced that the first  in a trilogy of new _Star Wars_ films will be released in 2015. In the  following videos, George Lucas, Bob Iger and Kathleen Kennedy map out the future  of the franchise for us.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

Star Wars Episode 7-9

Recollection, speculation, and  optimism now fuel the future of a galaxy far, far away!tasman71  - 10/31/2012


Years ago,  well, more like decades, I remember an interview George Lucas did on some talk  show. As a young Star Wars fan, as I think this was after Empire Strikes Back  just came out, when I heard him say this, I was stoked!

When asked about  the future of this Star Wars thing Lucas had started and where it was going, GL  replied{summarized from memory}, "It's a 9 part story about these two robots.  Hopefully, I can make them all in my lifetime but, we will have to see how the  next one does."

Once the internet arrived and people began posting  videos, I began watching and waiting for that video to appear. Alas, it has not  done so to this day.

As a ravenous and immersed Star Wars junkie, I  received the Disney buying Lucasfilm with cautious uncertainty. Given what the  Disney/Marvel alliance has done, I do have high hopes but, at the same time,  those hopes are tempered by just how badly it can all get screwed up.

What we have in Star Wars is a massive universe with a continuity that GL  has worked hard to ensure, even in the expanded universe. He and his inner  circle dictate what may and may not be used in the novels. I know this as a good  friend of mine has written several and told me he was advised what had to be  removed when his first draft was submitted. He was told GL was keeping those  particular topics on his own boards.

So, by that we can determine GL has  a plan for 7, 8, and 9. What is that plan? Well, only he knows for sure but, I  believe we can do some fairly certain deducing based on GLs track record.

From that long ago interview, it is fairly certain C3PO and R2D2 will be in  the new movies. Based on the time gap between Prequel and Original, we can be  certain that, if any Original characters appear, they will be older and may only  appear briefly.

Taking those certainties into account, I pose what could  very well be the beginning of Episode 7.

Set 30-40 years out of Return of  the Jedi, our opening scene could be an aged Luke, Han, Leia, and Lando,  reprised by the originals, boarding a still functioning Millenium Falcon for one  final diplomatic mission. They board the Falcon, saying farewell to their  remaining offspring, Jaina Solo and Ben Skywalker, along with a cadre of Jedi,  Galactic Alliance personnel, and C3PO and R2D2.

Right as the Falcon  begins the jump to lightspeed, it blows up.

Thus begins a new dark time  as the Sith reappear as the culprits behind the deaths but, not the Sith under  the rule of two, instead, the Sith as a focused army.

Episode 7 ends with  the G.A. in disarray and full retreat and the Jedi Order severely hurt.

Episode 8 would cover the G.A. fighting a running war with the Sith fleet as  Jaina, Ben, Lowbacca, Tenel Ka, and the droids seek a way for the 55 Jedi who  remain to overcome the 125 Sith. It ends with them finding a lost world, where  neither Jedi or Sith ever set foot but, the first Force users.

Episode 9  would find the Sith secure on Coruscant directing their fleet against the  failing G.A. forces and all the Jedi joining Jaina and the others on the lost  world. Once they are all their, the force spirits of legendary Jedi join force  spirits of the first Force users to teach the current Jedi a new technique,  Force Coordination. With this technique attuned within them, the Jedi head to  Coruscant as the G.A. launches all it has at the Sith. It ends with climactic  Jedi/Sith duels that ends the Sith and leaves 35 Jedi alive.

Throughout  these episodes would be recollections of events that had gone before in the  SWEU, such as the Vong, Jacen's fall, and Abeloth.

Thus, Episodes 10+  would have a firm footing to launch from.

Making new movies with recasts  of the original characters, Luke, Han, Leia, etc., would be met with much fan  disgruntlement, which is why Lucas set the trilogies far enough apart to avoid  that trap. For, as much as he is not that great a script writer, Lucas is very  much a visionary with incredible foresight.

So, if it goes down this way,  here's the proof that I was right!

Then, I will do my happy dance! May  the Force be with Star Wars, always!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

Bryan Singer Set To Direct X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Bryan Singer Set To Direct  X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Last week, _X-Men: First Class_ director Matthew Vaughn left  production on the film's highly anticipated sequel, _Days Of Future Past_.  We also heard that Bryan Singer - who launched the _X-Men_ film franchise with 2000's _X-Men_ and 2003's _X2:  X-Men United_ - was the studio's top choice to take over directing duties for  the film. Now, *Deadline* confirms that Singer will helm _X-Men: Days Of  Future Past_, which is described as "apocalyptic" by creative consultant Mark  Millar. Additionally, Vaughn is near a deal to produce, alongside writer Simon  Kinberg and Lauren Shuler Donner. Singer's next film, Warner Bros.' _Jack The  Giant Slayer_, has been slated for a March 1st, 2013 release.

Most of the cast members from _First  Class_ - which includes James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender and Jennifer  Lawrence - is set to return for the sequel. 20th Century Fox hope that they can  make the film's July 18th, 2014 release date. Filming is said to be commencing in early  2013, after Lawrence wraps up Lionsgate's _The Hunger Games: Catching  Fire_.

UPDATE: In their article reporting the news, Bleeding  Cool say that they've heard that there is a "meaningful number" of cast  members from the original _X-Men_ film who will be present in _Days Of Future Past_.  Patrick Stewart (Professor X) and Famke Janssen (Jean Grey) previously teased  their possible involvement with a future _X-Men_ movie, while Shawn Ashmore (Iceman) and Daniel Cudmore  (Colossus) recently expressed interest in reprising their roles in _Days Of  Future Past_.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

Mark Millar Confirms That Mark Hamill Will Appear In Matthew Vaughn's THE SECRET SERVICE


Will we see Mark Hamill  return as 'Luke Skywalker' in Disney's _Star Wars: Episode VII_? We'll have  to wait and see, but it appears as if the beloved actors next big screen appearance will be in _The Secret  Service_. He agreed to allow Mark Millar and Dave Gibbons use his likeness in  the comic book series, and as those of you who have read the  book will know, it features the actor being kidnapped and meeting a rather  gruesome (and undeniably humorous) end. Matthew Vaughn reportedly turned down  the chance to helm _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ (he'll still serve as  producer) in order to start work on the adaptation of the Millarworld series, so  expect to hear a lot more about the project very soon!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

Andrew Dunbar Cast As "Firefly" In ARROW


A couple of weeks ago, it was rumored that the Batman villain  Firefly/Garfield Lynns was set to appear in a future episode of The CW's _Arrow_, which was recently picked up by the network for a full season.  Now, *Entertainment Weekly* confirm that the villain will make his debut on  the show on its tenth episode, titled "Burned". The episode is scheduled to air  in early 2013. Actor Andrew Dunbar (_Tower Prep_, _Battlestar Galactica:  Razor_) will play Firefly. In the comics, Garfield Lynns becomes a villain after suffering  severe burns as a firefighter. As with every character on _Arrow_, expect  this take on Firefly to be more grounded/realistic than the comic book version. You can check out _Arrow_ on The CW  Wednesdays at 8 PM EST.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

THE WOLVERINE: New Pictures Of Hugh Jackman & Ninjas On A Snow Covered Set

_The Daily  Telegraph_ has some wonderful pictures of Hugh Jackman filming scenes  for James Mangold's _The Wolverine_ last night. The actor was seen on top of a snow plow as a group  of ninjas attack him. The scene took place at Sydney Olympic Park, in which a  large set has been built that looks like a Japanese village.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2012)

First Look At Daario & Missandei In New GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Set Pics

Richard Nordstrand has posted  the following set pics to his Twitter. As you can see he's  having a great time posing with various cast members from the show, and among  them are Ed Skrein as Daario Naharis and Nathalie Emmanuel as Missandei. There's  also a snap of some of the "Unsullied" - eunuch slave warriors freed by Daenerys..


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)

Stan Lee Confirms DOCTOR STRANGE Movie; Says BLACK PANTHER Is Being Developed

The interwebs have been a buzz for a long time about Marvel, and what their next movie projects will be. _Doctor Strange_ and _Black  Panther_ have long been rumored to get film treatments from Marvel with Stan  Lee even saying that he can't wait to see them. Now, in a recent interview Lee  says that you can for sure expect to see Doctor Strange on the big screen and  that Black Panther is currently being developed. *"Oh they are all being  made into movies! I can tell you there will definitely be a Dr. Strange movie!  They are working on Antman,  which requires really small cameras! Black Panther  is being developed, one of my favorites?the Inhumans?All the hero?s will  eventually be made into movies,"* Said Lee. Like stated above this  is not the first time Lee has talked about Strange and Panther movies. Although,  last time he did talk about the movies he only said they were being considered.

Lee also talked a little bit about his  Executive Producing responsibilities, by saying he really doesn't do anything. *"I have very little control. I don?t see the script, occasionally I will  have lunch with the director or a star, like the guy making Antman,I don?t  remember his name- I don?t remember names, or Robert Downey Jr., for Ironman and  we talk about the characters,"* he explained. Lee also said that  doing his cameos is really the only time he has something to do with the movies.  Getting excited to go to the premieres and see the film it's self was also something he touched on.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)

PRESS RELEASE: Fox Announce Air Date For The Two Hour Series Finale Of FRINGE

As the Fringe team fights for humanity?s future in the fifth and final season,  the imaginative journey toward the end of the acclaimed series will culminate in  a climactic conclusion during the two-hour final-two-episodes event Friday, Jan.  18 (8:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX. This milestone date will also celebrate the  series? 100th episode.

Series Co-Creator and Executive Producer J.J.  Abrams reflected on the show?s run: _"It has been an absolute honor to have  been a part of the weird and wonderful world of FRINGE. I will always owe the  cast and crew for pouring their hearts and souls into every dimension of this  series. Creating the show with Bob Orci and Alex Kurtzman was a joy, but  watching it evolve over the years into such an imaginative, insane and  heartbreaking ride is nothing less than a thrill. I am grateful to our blessed  fans, and to Kevin Reilly and Peter Rice and everyone at the glorious Fox  network for allowing FRINGE to reach its bittersweet conclusion."_

Executive producer and showrunner J. H. Wyman said, _"Above all else, from  the bottom of my heart, I would like to personally thank everyone involved with  FRINGE. From the most amazing fans, to our incredible cast, writers and crew,  and our wonderful partners at FOX and Warner Bros. ? we would not be here  without you. It simply cannot be overstated how grateful I am for the ongoing  and unconditional support we have received over the past five seasons. It has  been both mind-blowing and humbling. I?ve always been a fan of science fiction,  and to be able to tell this story about a family ? a family that, through  everything, fought together for survival ? has been a highlight of my career. As  we approach the final chapter, I can hardly believe it, and I?m just truly  thankful for this unparalleled experience."_

_"FRINGE has truly  imagined the impossibilities over its five seasons and will go down in the books  as one of FOX?s most riveting and creatively brilliant series,"_ said Kevin  Reilly, Chairman of Entertainment, Fox Broadcasting Company. _"It has been a  blast to work with J.J., Joel and their masterful creative teams, as well as  with Anna, Josh and John and the rest of the most talented cast and crew in the  business."_

Throughout FRINGE?s thrilling five seasons, the series has  followed Special Agent OLIVIA DUNHAM (Anna Torv), enlisted institutionalized ?fringe? scientist WALTER BISHOP (John Noble) and his globe-trotting,  jack-of-all-trades son, PETER (Joshua Jackson) as the Fringe team explored  mysterious occurrences linked between parallel universes, doppelg?ngers,  Observers and unimaginable threats. The unlikely trio supervised by Special  Agent PHILLIP BROYLES (Lance Reddick) and assisted by ASTRID FARNSWORTH (Jasika  Nicole) ? often led them to science and technological corporation Massive  Dynamic, founded by WILLIAM BELL (guest star Leonard Nimoy), and its enigmatic  chief executive, NINA SHARP (Blair Brown).

The fifth and final  flash-forward season of FRINGE is set in 2036, when the "Observers" have become  ruthless rulers of a dystopian society. As the battle for the world?s future continues to unfold, the  Fringe team is in the midst of making its final stand to save humanity. In the  aftermath of the devastating loss of Peter and Olivia?s daughter, ETTA (guest  star Georgina Haig), the intensity escalates as the combat continues and Peter  makes a pivotal and game-changing move in the all-new "An Origin Story" episode that aired tonight (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2012)

Fringe is awesome and will miss all of Walter's antics!  

The article mentioned Flash-forward, I wish they didn't cancel that show.  

More importantly, they effing canceled V last year!!!  I thought they were doing pretty good with the show and I was pissed they cancelled it.  I saw the original V and loved it when I was young but I was happy to see a re-make.  The first couple of episodes they did were ehhh but it was getting way better before they cancelled it.

Geez, I feel like a stalker tonight commenting on all your posts you've made tonight lol.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

First Look At Brad Pitt's WORLD WAR Z (Video)


The first trailer for Brad  Pitt's zombie movie _World War Z_ will pop online this Thursday, but  until then _Entertainment Tonight_ has the first glimpse of footage. The  film is loosely based on Max Brooks? novel and was directed by Marc Forster  (Quantum of Solace).


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

STAR WARS: Harrison Ford Wouldn't Mind Being Han Solo Once More


Everything is still a bit in the future...a little far far away. After Disney  acquired LucasFilm Ltd. the pot of rumores has been boiling like crazy.  Previously Mark Hamill decided to share his thoughts on starring once more as  the adventurous Luke Skywalker, and even George Lucas himself confirmed that he  had a basic idea of how Skywalker could be featured once more. It turns out  Hamill isn't the only one interested in possibly reprising his original _Star  Wars_ role. EW is now reporting that Harrison Ford might be interested in  returning as the charming, and rough pilot, Han Solo, as well. Apparently all  three essential cast members (of the original trilogy) are open to the idea of  bringing the iconic characters back to the big screen.

?Harrison is open to the idea of doing the movie and he?s upbeat about it, all three of them are,? said  one highly placed source, referring to Ford, Mark Hamill, and Carrie Fisher, the  trio that made a hyper-speed jump to global fame on May 25, 1977, the opening night for George Lucas?s original Star Wars  film.​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

Webisodes Friday 11/9/2012

New Trailer For BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME


The long awaited _BSG_  prequel story is finally getting released as a series of webisodes, which will premiere this Friday, then be followed up at some point by a  two-hour cut which will screen on SyFy, and then an ?unrated? version is to  reach DVD and Blu-ray eventually. See the brand new trailer  here.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

Official Trailer for Spartacus: War of the Damned

Trailer for the Third and  Final season of the Spartacus Series


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

Sylvester Stallone Confirms Nic Cage For THE EXPENDABLES 3; Responds To Fans And Critics


We are preparing the film with the same passion and commitment as the previous  two. We have confirmed Nicolas Cage, a master actor who gives a veneer  intellectual group. Hopefully we can realize to Harrison Ford, Wesley Snipes and  Mickey Rourke. That is the great mission of the producer. We will continue with  the same narrative scheme, the agility and the frenzy, which are inherent to the  saga. What will definitely be the last? I can not guarantee. In principle it  would be two deliveries, but the affection of the people encouraged us to work  on a third. I guess as long as we amused ourselves by offering fun and people,  we can continue playing 'The Expendables'. For now we are not as expendable as  it should and as some critics want.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

First HATCHET III Pics Released!

Victor Crowley, having already  stood against Freddy, Leatherface, Candyman, Josh from THE BLAIR WITCH PROJECT,  Laurie Strode's daughter and (in illustrated form) even Cassandra Hack from HACK  / SLASH, now faces some new opponents in HATCHET III, coming in 2013.

Returning from the last movie are Danielle Harris (HALLOWEEN 4: THE RETURN OF  MICHAEL MYERS, Rob Zombie's HALLOWEEN) as survivor, Marybeth and Kane Hodder  (FRIDAY THE 13TH VII - X) as the seemingly indestructible and surprisingly  corporeal swamp ghost, Victor Crowley.

In HATCHET III, Marybeth enlists  the help of a search and recovery team as she heads back into Victor Crowley?s  haunted swamp, hoping to learn the secret to finally ending the voodoo curse  that has left the area drenched in gore for decades.

Joining the sequel  are Zach Galligan (GREMLINS, WAXWORK), Caroline Williams (THE TEXAS CHAINSAW  MASSACRE 2) and Derek Mears (FRIDAY THE 13TH). 

The presence of Mears in  the movie means that horror fans will likely be witness to the most epic  confrontation in the franchise thus far, as Jason Voorhees (1988 - 2002) faces  Jason Voorhees (2009) in what will, almost certainly, be a battle to the intestine spilling, flesh rending, organ  rupturing death!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: The Governor Makes Michonne An Offer In Sneak Peek From "Say The Word"

After The Governor (David  Morrissey) witnesses Michonne's (Danai Gurira) skills with a sword he makes her  an offer in this second sneak peek from next week's episode of AMC's _The  Walking Dead._


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Adds COLDPLAY'S Will Champion

According to EW,  not only has Snow Patrol's Gary Lightbody been cast in an unknown role, but  Coldplay's drummer Will Champion will also appear, as someone he shouldn't have  too much trouble getting to grips with, a drummer! The site doesn't have any  more info on his character, but we have a few guesses. 







It was reported a while ago that HBO were looking for musicians to film a large "party scene" for season 3. Now although it  wasn't ever mentioned by name, this led fans to believe that we would indeed be  seeing a very significant and controversial chapter from George R.R. Martin's  third novel known as the "Red Wedding". Could these guys simply be cameoing as  members of the wedding band? Possibly, but the fact that there's a bit of hush  hush about Lightbody's role may be appearing as someone a bit more significant.  The group know as 'The Brotherhood Without Banners' have several musicians in  their ranks (such as Tom of Sevenstreams), likewise the far more sinister Bloody  Mummurs - and both of these should be popping up in season 3 at some point.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

New THOR: THE DARK WORLD Set Photo Surfaces Offering Closeup On Sleeveless Armor!

Although it's being donned by  Chris Hemsworth's stunt-double, Bobby Holland Hanton, a new photo has surfaced  from the set of _Thor: The Dark World_, offering a closeup on the  Asgardian's armor!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Carrie Fisher Says She Would Return To STAR WARS

Harrison Ford recently came  out and said that he would be open to the idea of returning as Han Solo in the  next Star Wars movie Disney is planning for 2015. Well, now Carrie Fisher  has said that she would be willing to reprise as well.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Sylvester Stallone Confirms Nic Cage For THE EXPENDABLES 3; Responds To Fans And Critics
> 
> 
> We are preparing the film with the same passion and commitment as the previous  two. We have confirmed Nicolas Cage, a master actor who gives a veneer  intellectual group. Hopefully we can realize to Harrison Ford, Wesley Snipes and  Mickey Rourke. That is the great mission of the producer. We will continue with  the same narrative scheme, the agility and the frenzy, which are inherent to the  saga. What will definitely be the last? I can not guarantee. In principle it  would be two deliveries, but the affection of the people encouraged us to work  on a third. I guess as long as we amused ourselves by offering fun and people,  we can continue playing 'The Expendables'. For now we are not as expendable as  it should and as some critics want.



I've been had! Grrr...

False! Reports Of Nicolas Cage Joining The Cast Of EXPENDABLES 3 Are NOT True

Yesterday many sites reported that Nicolas Cage had been confirmed as a  cast member of the upcoming, _Expendables 3_, but Sylvester Stallone has  contacted _Deadline_ to let everyone know that those reports  wrong. Stallone says he, *?has no knowledge of Nic Cage joining Expendables  3.?*


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark Hamill Discusses Disney's Acquisition Of LucasFilm & The New STAR WARS Films

Entertainment Weekly was able to nab a quick interview with  Mark "Luke Skywalker" Hamill. When asked about Disney purchasing LucasFilm,  Hamill says he was caught off guard like all of us. But the other news that  there would be future Star Wars films was not a surprise to him at all. Mark  reveals to _EW_ that he and Carrie Fisher met with the bearded Jedi, George  Lucas, just this past summer. During this meeting Lucas let them in on a secret,  plans were already in motion to make _Episodes VII, VIII_, and _IX_.





*Entertainment  Weekly: So you met with George this past summer and he told you about his plans  to make another trilogy?*

Hamill: _Yeah, last August, he asked  Carrie (Fisher) and I to have lunch with him and we did. I thought he was going  to talk about either his retirement or the Star Wars TV series that I?ve heard  about?which I don?t think we were going to be involved in anyway, because that  takes place between the prequels and the ones we were in and, if Luke were in  them, he?d be anywhere from a toddler to a teenager so they?d get an  age-appropriate actor?or the 3-D releases. So when he said, ?We decided we?re  going to do Episodes VII, VIII, and IX,? I was just gobsmacked. ?What? Are you  nuts?!? [laughs] I can see both sides of it. Because in a way, there was a  beginning, a middle, and an end and we all lived happily ever after and that?s  the way it should be?and it?s great that people have fond memories, if they do  have fond memories. But on the other hand, there?s this ravenous desire on the  part of the true believers to have more and more and more material. It?s one of  those things: people either just don?t care for it or are passionate about it. I  guess that defines what cult movies are all about. We?ll see. I?m anxious to  know what?s going on, but the main story [yesterday] was the sale to Disney. I  have mixed feelings about that, but they haven?t done badly by Marvel and the  Muppets and Pixar. It?s one of those big decisions that at first seems unusual  but then the more you look at it, the more it makes sense._

*EW:  When you had lunch with George, did he get into any details with you about where  the story would go in the next three films, or whether you would have a part in  them?*

Hamill: _Well, no, he was just talking about writers and the  fact that he wouldn?t be directing. I guess he wanted us to know before  everybody else knew. He said, ?Now you can?t tell anybody!? [laughs] Even now  I?m nervous about saying anything. I just don?t know!_​Click Here To Read The Full Interview


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

STARGATE'S Ben Browder Cast As 'Ted Gaynor' In ARROW


According to IGN, yet  another DC character will be making an appearance in CW's _Arrow_ in the  11th episode of the show. This time it will be Ted Gaynor. A top officer in the  United States Marine Corps and former member of the Blackhawk Squadron in the comics, apparently in the show he will be introduced as..







_"Diggle?s commanding officer from his first tour in Afghanistan,  who now works as a bodyguard for Blackhawk Squad Protection Group in Starling  City. As a series of armored truck robberies strike the city, Gaynor proves to  be a polarizing figure between Oliver (Stephen Amell) and Diggle (David  Ramsey)"._​
Browder will be best known to sci-fi fans for his roles in the likes of _Farscape_  and _Stargate SG-1_, and he?s also guest starred on _Chuck_ and _Doctor Who_.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

CONFIRMED: Brett Ratner To Direct Dwayne Johnson In HERCULES; Production Begins Next Year


Deadline  and various other sources have confirmed that _Hercules_ is indeed moving  ahead with Brett Ratner at the helm and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson attached to  star. While both parties have been "in talks" for a while now (though the latter  was recently confirmed as being signed up), the news that the film is definitely moving ahead came alongside the  announcement that it will be co-produced by Paramount Pictures and MGM Studios.  The site also goes on to mention that production is expected to begin early next  year, despite earlier reports indicating that filming would start in New Zealand  LAST MONTH. The screenplay was adapted by relative newcomer Ryan Condal from  Radical Studio's graphic novel _Hercules: The Thracian Wars_. Below is a  description of that story. 

Fourteen hundred years ago, a tormented soul walked the earth that  was neither man nor god. Hercules was the powerful son of the god king Zeus, for  this he received nothing but suffering his entire life. After twelve arduous  labors and the loss of his family, this dark, world-weary soul turned his back  on the gods finding his only solace in bloody battle. Over the years he warmed to the company of six  similar souls, their only bond being their love of fighting and presence of  death. These men and woman never question where they go to fight or why or whom,  just how much they will be paid. Now the King of Thrace has hired these  mercenaries to train his men to become the greatest army of all time. It is time  for this bunch of lost souls to finally have their eyes opened to how far they  have fallen when they must train an army to become as ruthless and blood thirsty  as their reputation has become.​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Sexy New Snap Of Alexa Vega From MACHETE KILLS

The actress, 24, describes her character as "a bodyguard of a whorehouse", and  adds: _?The first time I walked out in my outfit on set, everyone was like, ?Wow, you?re not allowed to wear that!?_. Course you are Alexa! Wear it every  day if you like..


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

Tom Cruise In A Funky Futuristic Costume For ALL YOU NEED IS KILL
No wonder  why Tom Cruise's character, Lt. Col. Bill Cage, keeps getting killed by aliens  one day after the next in Doug Liman's sci-fi actioner _All You Need Is Kill_. Seriously, who  is he going to out run in that big bulky futuristic costume? First up, a wall of  fire.nailbiter111  - 11/8/2012


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Set To Start Shooting In April

X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Set  To Start Shooting In April





While we wait for some new cast additions, the sequel to *X-Men: First Class* titled *X-Men: Days of Future Past* is still  moving forward as planned, despite Matthew Vaughn exiting the director's chair.  Bryan Singer, who launched the *X-Men* franchise to the big screen in 2000,  as well as producing the 2011 film, will step in to helm the next chapter. According to *The Geek Files*, principal photography will commence in April, which gives  the studio and everyone else involved plenty of time to deliver a worthy  follow-up.

_"The next X-Men film is to start filming in April 2013, the Coventry  Telegraph has exclusively learned. X-Men: Days of Future Past was initially due  to shoot in January but writer/producer Simon Kinberg had recently referred, in  more general terms, to production getting under way sometime in the spring."_

In other *X-Men* news, director Bryan Singer has recently joined  Twitter (follow him: *@BryanSinger*) where he posted this:






Bryan Singer

✔
@*BryanSinger*
Well here goes. Beginning full prep on Xmen Days of  Future Past. Very excited!

  8 Nov 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​


*X-Men: Days of Future Past* is based on a classic comic book storyline, which deals _"with a dystopian  alternative future in which mutants are incarcerated in internment camps."_  The arc also features  the Sentinels, who rule the United States.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

First Full-Length Trailer For WORLD WAR Z Starring Brad Pitt

Paramount Pictures has  released the first official trailer for the Marc Forster-directed  post-apocalyptic zombie film _World War Z_, which is based on the novel written  by Max Brooks.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg Confirmed For TRANSFORMERS 4; Official Logo Unveiled






_*HOLLYWOOD, CA (November 8, 2012) ?* After an  exceptionally successful collaboration on the upcoming "Pain and Gain," Michael  Bay has cast Academy Award?-nominee Mark Wahlberg in the highly anticipated  "TRANSFORMERS 4." The film will hit theaters June 27th, 2014.

"Mark is  awesome. We had a blast working on "Pain and Gain" and I?m so fired up to be  back working with him. An actor of his caliber is the perfect guy to  re-invigorate the franchise and carry on the Transformers? legacy," said Bay.

Bay will direct the next installment in the "TRANSFORMERS" series, which  begins shooting next spring. From Paramount Pictures, a division of Viacom,  Inc., in association with Hasbro, the film will be produced by Don Murphy & Tom DeSanto,  Lorenzo di Bonaventura and Ian Bryce, and executive produced by Steven  Spielberg, Bay, Brian Goldner and Mark Vahradian.

Bay?s first  "TRANSFORMERS" film was a box office sensation in 2007, opening at #1 and  earning more than $700 million worldwide. His second installment "TRANSFORMERS:  REVENGE OF THE FALLEN" in 2009 grossed more than $830 million worldwide. In  2011, "TRANSFORMERS: DARK OF THE MOON" was an even bigger hit worldwide,  grossing more than a billion dollars to become the 5th highest grossing film of all time. To date, the franchise has earned more  than $2.6 billion worldwide.

From acclaimed director Michael Bay comes  "Pain and Gain," a new action comedy starring Mark Wahlberg, Dwayne Johnson and  Anthony Mackie. Based on the unbelievable true story of three personal trainers  in 1990s Miami who, in pursuit of the American Dream, get caught up in a  criminal enterprise that goes horribly wrong. Ed Harris, Tony  Shalhoub, Rob Corddry, Rebel Wilson, and Bar Paly also star. The film is based  on magazine articles by Pete Collins, with a screenplay by Christopher Markus & Stephen McFeely and produced by Donald DeLine, Michael Bay and Ian Bryce.

"PAIN AND GAIN" opens in theaters everywhere April 26th,  2013._​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

First Trailer For WARM BODIES - A Very Unique Zombie Movie







The  Walking Lovesick? Lionsgate/Summit have released the first trailer for their  upcoming rom-zom-com, which stars _X-Men: First Class_' Nicholas Hoult,  Teresa Palmer and John Malkovich


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Webisodes Friday 11/9/2012
> 
> New Trailer For BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME
> 
> ...



Watch The First 2 Episodes Of BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME Here

Machinima have launched the  first couple of 12 minute webisodes of the new _BSG_ prequel series which  focuses on a young William Adama in the first Cylon war.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2012)

First Look At Jason Momoa & Lucas Till In David Hayter's WOLVES

The _X-Men/Watchmen_  writer is set to make his directorial debut with the long in-development  Werewolf flick, and you can see Momoa (_Game Of Thrones/Conan_) and Till  (_X-Men: First Class_ as the lupine leads along with a promo poster after the jump..


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Sherman Hemsley?s Burial Delayed by Will Dispute | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
> 
> Sherman Hemsley?s Burial Delayed by Will Dispute
> 
> ...




"The Jeffersons" star Hemsley's will is ruled valid - lawyer | Comcast

"The Jeffersons" star Hemsley's will is ruled valid - lawyer
SAN ANTONIO ? The will of the late actor Sherman Hemsley was ruled valid on Friday in Texas, clearing the way for the star of "The Jeffersons" to be buried more than three months after his death, the lawyer who prepared the will said.
Hemsley, 74, died of lung cancer in Texas in July. His body has been held at an El Paso area funeral home while the courts ruled on a dispute between a Philadelphia relative of Hemsley and a friend named in his will.
It was not clear whether the relative, Richard Thornton, would appeal the ruling by a judge in El Paso. Thornton's attorney could not be immediately reached for comment.
"There is no question in my mind that this will clearly represented Mr. Hemsley's intent," attorney Julian Horwitz said on Friday.
Horwitz said he drafted the will at the request of Hemsley's friend, Flora Enchinton-Bernal. The will lists Enchinton-Bernal as the executor and sole beneficiary of Hemsley's estate, he said.
A veteran Broadway and television actor, Hemsley was best-known as the character George Jefferson on the Norman Lear sitcom "The Jeffersons" which ran from 1975 to 1985.
Horwitz said Enchinton-Bernal called him several weeks before Hemsley's death and asked him to prepare the will, which he said the actor signed while at an El Paso hospital.
"I found him lucid and in full possession of his faculties and desirous of having a will," Horwitz said of Hemsley.
Horwitz said Hemsley lived quietly in El Paso with Enchinton-Bernal and referred to her in the will as "my beloved partner." He never married and had no children.
The Philadelphia-born Hemsley also guest-starred on numerous shows over the years, including "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air."


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)

SAW Director James Wan In Talks To Helm MACGYVER Movie







That's right, everyone's favorite mullet rocking government agent  will be getting the movie treatment - probably minus the mullet this time  around. Richard Dean Anderson played the character in the '80s tv series which  ran for seven seasons. A member of a fictional government agency known as the  Phoenix Foundation, MacGyver was famous for cobbling together makeshift weaponry  from various mundane household objects. According to Variety New Line were  suitably impressed by James Wan's most recent feature _The Conjuring_ to  offer him the gig. No plot details are known from Jason Richman's script yet,  but it was recently recently worked over by Brian and Mark Gunn. Martha and  Raffaella De Laurentiis are producing through their Dino De Laurentiis Company  shingle along with Lee David Zlotoff.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jon Spaihts' Original PROMETHEUS Screenplay (ALIEN: ENGINEERS) Now Available To Read Online

_Prometheus_ definitely seems to be one of those films that people  either love or hate, but even those who praise the (sort-of) _Alien_  prequel - you can read my own 5* review by clicking HERE  - can't deny that there were a few slightly frustrating plot holes. Many of  these were answered by the deleted scenes contained within the DVD and Blu-ray releases, while the others will surely be  answered in the highly anticipated sequel. However, if you're interested in  finding out what might have been if Ridley Scott had decided to move ahead with  Jon Spaihts' screenplay, then you will most definitely want to have a read of  this! Oh, and for those of you who doubt its authenticity, Spaihts himself has  verified its authenticity as you can see from the Tweet at the bottom of this  article. Simply click on the image below to read _Alien:  Engineers_.
http://www.prometheusforum.net/Alien-Engineers.pdf


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2012)

FRINGE's Seth Gabel To Play "Vertigo" In ARROW

Not too long ago, we heard that a super villain based on DC Comics' Count  Vertigo would be making an appearance on The CW's television series _Arrow_. This take on the DC villain will be very different from the comic book version; in fact, his name won't even be Vertigo.  While being grounded into reality (similar to the other characters on the show)  like Christopher Nolan's Batman trilogy, a deadly new drug called Vertigo  "becomes all the rage" in Starling City in the character's first episode, which  is scheduled to air in early 2013. Now, we know who's playing the villain.  According to *TV Line*, _Fringe_ actor Seth Gabel will be playing the  "scary and nightmarish" antagonist, who is described by a source as _"Oliver?s  deadliest adversary to date."_ He previously worked with _Arrow_  executive producer Greg Berlanti on _Dirty Sexy Money_. You can check out _Arrow_ on Wednesdays at 8 PM EST on The CW.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2012)

The CW to remake UK '70s sci-fi 'The Tomorrow People' - TV News - Digital Spy

_The Tomorrow People_ is set to be remade by American network The CW.

The original show, conceived as ITV's answer to the BBC's _Doctor Who_, aired on the network for eight series between 1973 and 1979.






? Rex Features / FremantleMedia Ltd





Now _Deadline_ reports that producers *Greg Berlanti* and Julie Plec are looking to reboot the series for an American audience, written by Phil Klemmer (_Chuck_). 

Berlanti and Plec are behind the top two shows on the network in _Arrow_ and _The Vampire Diaries_ respectively.

_The Tomorrow People_ focused on a number of young people around the world who represent the next stage in human evolution and work together to defeat the forces of evil, in a story that has clear parallels with the likes of modern shows such as _Misfits_ and _Heroes_. 

This is the second attempt to reboot _The Tomorrow People_, after ITV re-launched the show with three new series in the early '90s.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2012)

First Look At THOR: THE DARK WORLD Villain


Brand new photos have surfaced from the set of Marvel's _Thor:  The Dark World_ via *MTV Splash Page* and *Splash News Online*.  Revealing the first look at actor Christopher Eccleston as the film's main  baddie, Malekith the Accursed, along with his ancient army of Dark Elves, the  photos also feature Chris Hemsworth suited up once again, now bruised and  battered.

More Pictures Of The Dark Elves & Malekith On The Set Of THOR: THE DARK WORLD


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2012)

DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES To Begin Filming In March; Possible Plot Details Revealed


*Acting Auditions* have posted a new casting call for 20th Century Fox's  upcoming sequel _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, and it reveals some new  details for the highly anticipated follow-up to last year's _Rise Of The  Apes_ reboot. According to the casting call, the film is currently in pre-production and is planning a March  2013 production start date in New Orleans, Louisiana. Principal actor casting  for the film's lead roles co-starring roles will be cast in Los Angeles, with  additional casting in New Orleans. All extras, photo doubles, and stand-ins will  be cast throughout filming in New Orleans. Rupert Wyatt, who directed the first film, was originally planning to helm the sequel until he  suddenly dropped out. Matt Reeves (_Cloverfield_) will instead direct, with  a script written by Mark Bomback, Rick Jaffa and Amanda Silver. Andy Serkis will  return to the motion-capture role of Caesar the Ape. Click the source link below  for more details on how to submit for acting roles.  

Also, the casting  call includes what could be a plot summary for _Dawn Of The Planet Of The  Apes_, teasing the collapse of human society. We previously heard that the  sequel probably won't be using time travel, but the following synopsis gives us  the first possible details for what we can expect from the film.   

"Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" continues the story of how  ultra-intelligent simian Caesar (Andy Serkis) presides over the fall of human  civilization. After the apes break out of their facility, a virus breaks out  that causes the collapse of human society. The new project is taking the story  to the next level, with the apes on the path to emerge as society?s new  rulers.​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2012)

Seamus McGarvey: GODZILLA Begins Shooting In March; May Return For THE AVENGERS 2

Earlier today, we reported that _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_ will begin  production in March 2013 for its May 2014 release. Now, we have news on another  summer 2014 blockbuster filming in that month: Warner Bros. and  Legendary Pictures' _Godzilla_. Speaking with *Collider*,  cinematographer Seamus McGarvey reveals when the Gareth Edwards-directed reboot  will be shooting. _"We start in March. March ?til June, I think."_  Legendary showcased a teaser trailer for the film at San Diego Comic-Con last summer to a very positive  response. McGarvey also says that they haven't decided which visual approach to  go with yet, but he will be testing next week. _"We still haven?t chosen the  direction we?re going visually. I?m sort of testing next week, in fact, for that  stuff."_ _Godzilla_ is scheduled to hit theaters May 16th, 2014 in 3D. 

McGarvey most recently did cinematography on _Marvel's The  Avengers_. When asked about whether or not he will return for the announced  sequel, he says _"I can?t really say that, but yes he [writer/director Joss  Whedon] has asked me."_ So it sounds like McGarvey will return for  cinematography duties for _The Avengers 2_ assuming that his schedule  allows it. This is certainly great news, as _The Avengers_' cinematography  was rather amazing. _The Avengers 2_ is set to hit theaters May 1st, 2015.  Stay tuned to CBM for more news on both _Godzilla_ and _The Avengers_.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2012)

Nine Minutes Of STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS To Be Shown In 3D On IMAX Screens This December


Deadline  reports that Paramount Pictures are planning to release the first nine minutes of _Star Trek Into  Darkness_ on 500 IMAX 3D screens from December 14th onwards. There's  currently no word on whether this is a US exclusive. Judging from the date,  common sense says that the footage will be shown in front of _The Hobbit: An  Unexpected Journey_. *"Our longtime partners J.J. Abrams, Bryan Burk and  the Bad Robot team have really hit it out of the park ? the footage is  absolutely incredible,"* said Greg Foster, Chairman and President, IMAX  Filmed Entertainment. *"Their use of the IMAX Camera and canvas is sure to  impress current and future Star Trek fans alike, and we?re thrilled to once  again work with our friends at Paramount Pictures to offer this extended ?first  look? at this highly anticipated summer blockbuster."* Similar to _The Dark Knight Rises_,  several scenes in the J.J. Abrams helmed sequel were shot in the IMAX  format.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2012)

UPDATE: Eric Singer To Pen Ubisoft's Big Screen Adaptation Of SPLINTER CELL; Tom Hardy To Star

Collider  reports that Eric Singer has been hired by Ubisoft to write the screenplay for  their planned big screen adaptation of _Splinter Cell_. This is the first  solid bit of news we've heard about the film since it was revealed that  Paramount and Warner Bros. were both battling it out for the movie rights to the popular video game spy franchise (based  on the Tom Clancy novels). That's all we know right now, although this is a good  indication that work will begin moving on the film at a much quicker pace. Singer is best known for  penning _The International_; a thriller which was directed by Tom Tykwer  and starred Clive Owen. Be sure to stay tuned for further updates!

*UPDATE:* Variety  has now confirmed that _The Dark Knight Rises_' Tom Hardy has signed up to  play 'Sam Fisher' in the movie. Jean-Julien Baronnet, CEO of Ubisoft Motion Pictures,  released the following statement: *"Tom Hardy is currently one of the biggest  talents in the film industry, and he has a phenomenal ability to take on  complex and varied roles with his broad range of acting skills. His involvement  in the 'Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell' movie is exciting news for movie and video game fans alike.  Meanwhile, Eric Singer is one of the most talented writers of the moment, and  ... we're confident he'll bring a fresh approach and create a thrilling story  ... while still respecting all the codes and traditions of the franchise that  are so important to fans."* With Michael Fassbender in _Assassin's  Creed_ and Tom Hardy in _Splinter Cell_, Ubisoft are clearly taking  their adaptations VERY seriously.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)

Trailer For THE MORTAL INSTRUMENTS: CITY OF BONES Released

CLARY FRAY (Lily Collins) is an ordinary Brooklyn teenager until the night she  meets the mysteriously tattooed JACE, who turns out to be a half-angel warrior known as a Shadowhunter. When Clary finds out her  mother JOCELYN has been abducted, she desperately hopes Jace will be able to  help. After a whirling golden portal transports her across time and space in a  heartbeat, Clary realizes she too has the powers of the Shadowhunters. But can  she harness them in time to save her mother?

Clary, Jace and their fellow  Shadowhunters endure one breathtaking battle after another against vampire, warlocks and  demons?only to discover Jocelyn hid a terrible secret from the fiercest warrior  of all: VALENTINE. Cast out from the world of Shadowhunters, Valentine abducted  Jocelyn believing she had a powerful tool known as the Mortal Cup. Using her  newfound gifts, Clary finds the Cup, only to be brutally betrayed and forced to  relinquish it.

Still reeling from this setback and racing to save Jocelyn  before it?s too late, Clary finds herself caught in a battle between forces she barely understands. Based on the  best-selling series by Cassandra Clare, MORTAL INSTRUMENTS is a magnificent  urban fantasy rich in detail and suspense, about a girl?s journey to the darkest  corners of the underworld to save those she loves.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)

SINISTER Director Scott Derrickson To Helm Adaptation Of DEUS EX: HUMAN REVOLUTION

According to Deadline, CBS  Films has signed Scott Derrickson to direct _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_,  the screen adaptation of the brilliant Square Enix video game. Derrickson will  co-write with his _Sinister_ partner C. Robert Cargill (former AICN  reporter 'Massawyrm'), with Roy Lee and Adrian Askarieh producing. _?Deus Ex  is a phenomenal cyberpunk game with soul and intelligence,?_ says Derrickson. _?By combining amazing _action_ and tension with big, philosophical ideas, Deus Ex is  smart, ballsy, and will make one hell of a movie. Cargill and I can?t wait to  bring it to the big screen.?_






For those unfamiliar with the game, it's set in the near future  where  advances in human augmentation have given rise to a technological renaissance.  Our hero is ex-SWAT security specialist Adam Jensen, who takes advantage of  mechanical augments  to unravel a global conspiracy.

Are we looking at a  new era for video game adaptations - one in which they don't all suck? There  have been some big, surprising names attaching themselves to these emovies  recently. Michael Fassbender is set to star in _ Assassin's Creed_, and  only yesterday we heard that Tom Hardy might be up for the lead in _Splinter  Cell_. I fully expect to hear Daniel Day Lewis has taken the Adam Jensen role  any day now.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

TRUE BLOOD's Janina Gavankar Joins The Cast Of ARROW

Thanks to *Zap2It*, we've learned that _True Blood's_ Janina  Gavankar has joined the cast of _Arrow_ in a major recurring police officer  role. Her character is named McKenna Hall and is described as "a vice cop with  the Starling City Police Department. Tough, sexy, and considerably formidable,  McKenna has a complicated history with Oliver." Hall also dealt with Oliver  before he shipwrecked on the island, when he was the usual badboy, something we  got a glimpse of in _Arrow  #1: Special Edition_. What do you think of this casting? Sound off with  your thoughts below.





Janina Gavankar

✔
@*Janina*
Night shoot. In another country. That is all I can tell  you for now. 

  15 Nov 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​



Gavankar joins Stephen Amell, Katie Cassidy, Colin Donnell,  Susanna Thompson, John Barrowman and Willa Holland.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris Pine Says That Jim Kirk Earns The Captain's Chair In STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS

The folks at *Trek Movie* have gathered a collection of various quotes from  actor Chris Pine on the highly anticipated _Star Trek Into Darkness_,  director J.J. Abrams' return to the _Trek_ universe. Speaking with Red  Carpet News, Pine - who plays Captain James T. Kirk - discusses his character's  journey in the new film. While Kirk gained the captain's chair of the USS  Enterprise in the 2009 film, Pine says that he earns the position in the sequel. _"Kirk is fun because he is a brash, cocky, bull-headed kind of guy,"_ he  says. _"I think the journey he goes on in this new _film_ is a lot about ? the first one was about getting the  chair and the second one is about earning it. And I think that is a big part of  his journey."_

Also, in an interview  with Radio  Times, Pine was asked about Benedict Cumberbatch's heavily speculated  villainous role in _Star Trek Into Darkness_. One of the film's biggest  secrets is who exactly the _Sherlock_ star is playing, with rumors ranging  from Gary Mitchell to the infamous Khan. Pine revealed some details on a scene  involving Cumberbatch. _"There?s one scene in [Star Trek Into Darkness] that?s  like, you know? in all kinds of heavy science fiction there?s got to be the  exposition scene where it?s like, what the hell?s going on? It?s a really,  really, really hard scene. Not for me, for Benedict ? and watching him handle  that and to make something that I think, on paper, could have been a death trap  for an actor and to see how he [deals with it]."_


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

Insane, Gruesome Red Band Trailer For THE ABCs OF DEATH

This looks like it might be a  lot of fun, or kind of a car crash! There is certainly no denying the ambition  on display - 26 separate short films from the likes of Ti West (_House of the  Devil_), Jason Eisner (_Hobo with a Shotgun_), Nacho Vigalando  (_Timecrimes_), Srdjan Spasojevic (_A Serbian Film_) and many more,  and featuring a bizarre mix of straight up horror, sci-fi, comedy, even claymation. Have a look at the trailer  for yourselves and see what you think, but be warned, it is most definitely NSFW..


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

UPDATE: Malekith And THOR Do Battle In Great New Batch Of THE DARK WORLD Set Photos

The cameras are  still rolling in London for Marvel and director Alan Taylor's anticipated film, _Thor: The Dark World_. And with more sightings  of the titular God of Thunder actor Chris Hemsworth, and his antagonist Malekith  the Accursed actor Chris Eccleston, their stunt-doubles are the highlight of the  latest set photos. Photographed by Dan  Mumford, the pics feature the two costumed beings facing off against each  other.

UPDATE: *Splash News Online* has provided closeup set photos,  now featuring Thor and Malekith's respectable actors, Hemsworth and Eccleston, battling before the  cameras.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

UPDATE: Watch Chris Hemsworth Take On

Showcasing what featured in  previous set photos, a surprisingly perfect quality video has now surfaced from  the set of Marvel's _Thor: The Dark World_ showing the Mighty Avenger face  the Dark Elf ruler!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

Watch Episodes 3 & 4 Of BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME Here


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

ROBOCOP Licensing Sizzle Reel Released Featuring Concept Art

Recently released online,  this _RoboCop_ licensing reel gives us the low-down on the overall tone and  feel of the movie, while visual designers show off some of their concept  artwork for a more silver-looking suit, the OmniCorp offices and RoboCop 1.0.  The sizzle reel doesn't feature any actual footage from the movie, although it is still a must-see  regardless.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2012)

Could Lando Calrissian Be In STAR WARS: EPISODE VII?

Movie Hole has recently spoken to an ex-employee of  LucasFilm, and when the site asked about plot details, all they got back was  this short reply, *?No idea. just Luke, Leia, Han, Lando?.*

Up to  this point everyone has been fixated on whether or not Princess Leia, Han Solo  or Luke Skywalker would be returning, but there hadn't been any word on Lando.  Of course this is just a rumor, but it certainly would make sense for ?Lando  Calrissian? to make an appearance in the sequel(s) as he did help defeat the  Empire at the end of _Star Wars: Return of the Jedi._ And of course if he  is returning that would mean actor Billy Dee Williams can join his old friends  Carrie Fisher, Harrison Ford and Mark Hamill on the set.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2012)

Zombieland (Full Movie) - YouTube

Published on Oct 27, 2012 by DokiMiku
Copyright Disclaimer Under Section 107 of the Copyright Act 1976, allowance is made for "fair use" for purposes such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and research. Fair use is a use permitted by copyright statute that might otherwise be infringing. Non-profit, educational or personal use tips the balance in favor of fair use.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

THOR: THE DARK WORLD Stuntman Bobby Holland Hanton talks doubling for Chris Hemsworth

For Bobby Holland Hanton,  jumping off a rooftop is all in a day's work. 

A professional stuntman,  Mr. Holland Hanton has leapt from roof to roof for actor Daniel Craig in QUANTUM  OF SOLACE, jumped from buildings for Christian Bale in THE DARK KNIGHT RISES and  scaled castle walls for Jake Gyllenhaal in PRINCE OF PERSIA: THE SANDS OF TIME. 

Moviegoers may spot him driving a car in SKYFALL, the new James Bond movie, or executing a move for Chris Hemsworth in THOR: THE  DARK WORLD, the THOR sequel now filming and set to be released next year. 

"The level of stunts now in film and the level of action?they just keep raising the  bar," he says. "It means I have to train harder."

[h=2]The Workout[/h]Eight to 12 weeks before shooting begins, Mr. Holland Hanton  starts preparing for a role by testing stunts, understanding the fight-scene  choreography and researching the physical condition of the star?and the physical  condition the actor wants to be in for the film. 

Weights enter the equation at the end of the  day?after rehearsals or shooting?when Mr. Holland Hanton returns to the gym to  focus on whatever muscle group needs to appear most prominent for that job. *For THOR: THE DARK WORLD he is now stunting for Mr. Hemsworth, who is  particularly muscular with big arms. "Chris is in the most incredible shape  I've ever seen anyone," Mr. Holland Hanton says.

So, between sprints,  he focuses on exercises like bicep curls and tricep pull downs.






 For a man who is himself in such extra-ordinary shape, to  call Chris Hemsworth "in the most incredible shape I've ever seen" is high  praise indeed. You can head over to the source to read about Bobby Holland  Hanton's life story and his full workout and diet plan.

THOR: THE DARK  WORLD releases worldwide on 8th November  2013.*


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

THE WOLVERINE & MAN OF STEEL Trailers To Debut With THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY

Back in July, it was reported that we might see a new trailer for  Warner Bros. Pictures and Zack Snyder's *Man of Steel* before *The  Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey*, and that is now confirmed, according to *Emileeid*. I mean, it was expected, but it's nice to have some sort of a  confirmation. But, that's not all. The report reveals that the first trailer for  the James Mangold-directed film *The Wolverine* will also be attached to Peter  Jackson's prequel on December 14th. We haven't seen much from the film, other  than a teaser poster and some set photos. Mangold confirmed that *The  Wolverine* will be set after the original *X-Men* trilogy, and he  described it as a "_Japanese noir picture with tentpole _action," which sounds great to me. 

So, what else  are we going to see during that whole week? We know that IMAX 3D screenings of *The Hobbit* will have 9 minutes of footage from J.J. Abrams' *Star Trek  into Darkness* and we will also get a trailer. Next up, *Pacific Rim*,  directed by Guillermo del Toro. It's almost a safe bet that Warner Bros. will release the trailer for that one as well, just like for *Man of Steel*. There are some other big films that still don't have a  trailer, such as M. Night Shyamalan's *After Earth* (according to him, we  will see it next month), and *R.I.P.D.*, a science fiction film starring Ryan Reynolds and Jeff Bridges. All in all,  December should be a great month.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

Damon Lindelof's Early Version of the PROMETHEUS Script Surfaces Online

Ridley Scott's _Prometheus_ was penned by two screenwriters, Jon Spaihts and Damon  Lindelof. And while the former's version of the script, titled _Alien:  Engineers_, has made its way online a few days ago (you can find it here),  Steven Weintraub of *Collider* has recently published Damon Lindelof's _Paradise_ script to the web, with the writer himself verifying the  authenticity of the script via his Twitter account. Although it  admittedly doesn't differ much from the final version of Lindelof's script that  became _Prometheus_, it sure is still worth checking out. With a thanks to  the *Prometheus Movie Forum* for the heads-up,  click on the image below to read the script for yourself...


​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2012)

New Still From Neill Blomkamp's ELYSIUM Featuring Matt Damon







Originally slated for a March release, _Elysium_ (which also stars Wagner Moura,  Sharlto Copley, William Fichtner and Diego Luna) was recently pushed to August  9th, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2012)

RIDDICK: Title Logo & New Still Of Karl Urban As 'Vaako' Revealed











The director also posted the following production update..

_"Been pulling 14-hour days trying to finish RIDDICK.  My typical day  starts at 9am with intensive visual effects meetings, sweating out the details  of our 900 VFX shots.  Then I jet across town to the mix stage, Soundelux, where  I supervise the sound, balancing out the often-competing elements of music,  sound fx, sound design, and dialog.  At _night_ I hit the lab, Technicolor in Hollywood, staying until  midnight to do ?DI work? ? color-correction of the movie.  This is where David  Eggby and I have one last chance to get the images right, dropping in grads and  power windows to finesse what we shot on set.  It?s a great tool, the Digital  Intermediate.  Kind of like Photoshop for movies.  Gotta love it.  Gotta love  the challenge of bringing it all home."_


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2012)

PACIFIC RIM Screenwriter Talks Teaser Trailer And GOD OF WAR Film Adaptation

Speaking with *Screen Rant*, _Pacific Rim_ screenwriters Marcus  Dunstan and Patrick Melton discuss their upcoming film projects, including the planned movie adaptation of the _God Of War_ video game franchise. The duo previously stated that the film will be an origin story for protagonist Kratos, similar  to _Batman Begins_, and will be a more "grounded" take on the character.  Here, Dunstan gives an update on the adaptation, which he says has been "so fun"  working on. _"It?s bad ass. It?s been so fun. Working with that team, they  have been just so supportive. They want to get this _movie_ to the screen, so we have been doing our part and  we?re very much in the trenches right now delivering page after page after page  to make that a reality."_ When asked how _God Of War_ will compare to  other recent "swords and sandals" films such as _Immortals_ and _Wrath Of  The Titans_, Dunstan said that the video game adaptation was _"being made  to be vastly different"_.

Additionally, Dunstan comments on the trailer for Guillermo del Toro's  highly anticipated sci-fi epic _Pacific Rim_. _"We were given a teaser  the first day we showed up on set. One set, which is as big as a football  stadium, had a robot foot. Then Mr. Del Toro showed us 10 seconds of a fight  between the entities of the future and the creatures of his imagination and it?s  like, ?Okay, the summer is now owned.?"_ The trailer for the film will be released next month, likely attached to _The  Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ in theaters. To read what the writing duo have  to say on their other upcoming projects (including Legendary Pictures' _Waterproof_), click the source link below. _Pacific Rim_ is set to  hit theaters July 12th, 2013.
Marcus Dunstan & Patrick Melton Talk ‘God of War’ Movie and Other Projects


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2012)

Anthony Hopkins On Filming THOR: THE DARK WORLD

MTV News  recently caught up with Academy Award-winning veteran actor Sir Anthony Hopkins  to discuss his reprisal as the all-father Odin in Marvel's _Thor: The Dark  World_. Commenting on co-stars of the Alan Taylor-directed flick that he's  shared scenes with, check out what he says!

_?I do my last  shot Friday,?_ Anthony Hopkins said. _?I had a great time working with  Chris Hemsworth and Rene Russo. Chris is mostly who I'm working with; he's a  wonderful actor, great new star, Natalie Portman [too]. I'm having a ball! It's  great working with young people. I haven't been in the _film_ that much, I've only done isolated scenes with  Chris...Christopher Eccleston plays Malekith very good! We've had one  encounter.?_ On Odin's golden eyepatch, Hopkins says, _?I have to be  careful where I step [on-set] because I lose all dimension. The _movie_ sets can be dangerous.?_


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

Charlize Theron Rocks Her Buzz Cut in South Africa | Comcast


Charlize Theron 's hair is growing out, slowly but surely. But the Fury remains. 

The Oscar winner, who shaved her head over the summer to play a post-apocalyptic badass in Mad Max: Fury Road, is still rocking a buzz cut as production winds down on the action thriller, which is due out sometime in 2014. 
And, for this leg of filming at least, she gets to be shaven and shorn among loved ones!

Theron is currently in her native South Africa shooting her final scenes of  Fury Road, allowing her a chance to take time out today for lunch with her mom,  Gerda, at Camps Bay, a trendy sidewalk caf? in Cape Town. 
Mad Max: Fury Road, costarring  Tom Hardy,  Nicholas Hoult and  Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, is due out sometime in 2014. 

Theron's hair, meanwhile, is due back sometime in the spring.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> THE WOLVERINE & MAN OF STEEL Trailers To Debut With THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY
> 
> Back in July, it was reported that we might see a new trailer for  Warner Bros. Pictures and Zack Snyder's *Man of Steel* before *The  Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey*, and that is now confirmed, according to *Emileeid*. I mean, it was expected, but it's nice to have some sort of a  confirmation. But, that's not all. The report reveals that the first trailer for  the James Mangold-directed film *The Wolverine* will also be attached to Peter  Jackson's prequel on December 14th. We haven't seen much from the film, other  than a teaser poster and some set photos. Mangold confirmed that *The  Wolverine* will be set after the original *X-Men* trilogy, and he  described it as a "_Japanese noir picture with tentpole _action," which sounds great to me.
> 
> So, what else  are we going to see during that whole week? We know that IMAX 3D screenings of *The Hobbit* will have 9 minutes of footage from J.J. Abrams' *Star Trek  into Darkness* and we will also get a trailer. Next up, *Pacific Rim*,  directed by Guillermo del Toro. It's almost a safe bet that Warner Bros. will release the trailer for that one as well, just like for *Man of Steel*. There are some other big films that still don't have a  trailer, such as M. Night Shyamalan's *After Earth* (according to him, we  will see it next month), and *R.I.P.D.*, a science fiction film starring Ryan Reynolds and Jeff Bridges. All in all,  December should be a great month.




Denied...

No Trailer For THE WOLVERINE With THE HOBBIT; But Mangold Promises A "Glimpse" Early 2013


It seems those reports of the first trailer for _The Wolverine_  debuting with Peter Jackson's _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ were  premature, as the director of the movie has confirmed in the following Tweets..








So don't expect to see any footage from the movie until next year.  Still, at least it's early next year (a Super Bowl spot perhaps?) and hopefully  we'll get a few more stills or a new poster before then. It's also nice to know there is only one  day left on production and things seem to have gone off without a  hitch.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth Talks THOR: THE DARK WORLD, ROBOPOCALYPSE And More






Speaking to *MTV News*, actor Chris Hemsworth discusses some of his  upcoming projects. He offers an update on Marvel Studios' _Thor: The Dark  World_, which will finish production in a few weeks, and how the  relationships between Thor, Jane Foster (Natalie Portman) and Loki (Tom  Hiddleston) have progressed. He also praises director Alan Taylor, who gives off  a _Game Of Thrones_ vibe in the highly anticipated sequel.  

_"We  have six weeks to go to shoot. This is the trickiest bit, because you can go,  "Oh, yeah, we're past the halfway mark!" which isn't a good idea, because you're  not finished yet. You sort of get that second wind about now or you hope to and  push on through. But it's been great. The look of the _film_ is a lot bigger than what we did even previously. The  first one worked and people loved it, but this is with a different director and  just has a totally different feel. There's a definite "Game of Thrones" vibe  thanks to [director] Alan [Taylor]."_

_"For Thor and Jane, there are  some unanswered questions now, since obviously he didn't stop in and catch up  with her in "Avengers." Thor might have some explaining to do in this one,"_  says Hemsworth. _"And with Loki, we get down to the major bones of our  conflict with everything that's come from "Thor" to "Avengers" to now."_

Additionally, Hemsworth confirms that he will star in Steven Spielberg's  upcoming sci-fi film _Robopocalypse_, which begins production  early next year. _"No one does sci-fi better than him [Spielberg]. It was a  no-brainer. And then I read the script and was even more excited if that's  possible."_ He's also asked about the planned _Snow White & The  Huntsman_ follow-up. Yesterday, we heard that Kristen Stewart will return for  a sequel, but director Rupert Sanders won't. Will Hemsworth return as well? _"Honestly, I've heard the same things you've heard. I think if there's an  appetite for the sequel, they'll get one going, but there's nothing official  yet. I had a great time making the last one, so who knows?"_

Finally,  Hemsworth is asked if he would be interested in appearing in a _Star Wars_movie, as Disney have announced plans to produce another  trilogy (with _Episode VII_ eying a 2015 release). Of course, Hemsworth  would love to do something in the franchise. _"Oh man, I love those films.  That's the sort of bread and butter of my _film_ experience as a kid. I would love to work on something  like that. I also loved "Lord of the Rings." I would have loved to have done  something in that world."_ For MTV's full chat with Hemsworth (in which he  praises some of the films released this year, including _The Dark Knight  Rises_), click the source link below.

_Thor: The Dark World_ is  set to hit theaters November 8th, 2013; _Robopocalypse_ is slated for an  April 25th, 2014 release. You can next see Chris Hemsworth in action in _Red Dawn_, which arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

First Footage From THE HOST 2 Features a Giant Monster

*The Host*, directed by Bong Joon-ho (who is now directing *Snow Piercer*, starring Chris Evans) was a huge success back in 2006. The film was very unique and quite great, because of an  interesting story and characters. The sequel was announced in 2007, but it seems  that we can finally expect to see it sometime in 2013. Park Myeong-chan is  directing *The Host 2*. The video below features our first look at the  footage, and it's a big action scene. Check it out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Trailer For THE MORTAL INSTRUMENTS: CITY OF BONES Released
> 
> CLARY FRAY (Lily Collins) is an ordinary Brooklyn teenager until the night she  meets the mysteriously tattooed JACE, who turns out to be a half-angel warrior known as a Shadowhunter. When Clary finds out her  mother JOCELYN has been abducted, she desperately hopes Jace will be able to  help. After a whirling golden portal transports her across time and space in a  heartbeat, Clary realizes she too has the powers of the Shadowhunters. But can  she harness them in time to save her mother?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)

First Look At Gary Oldman And Michael K. Williams From The ROBOCOP Set
Williams  has posted some images from the set to his Instagram, and one of em features the _Boardwalk Empire_ actor posing with Gary Oldman - who seems to be doing  his best Robert De Niro impression. There's also a snap taken with young 'JP',  who plays Alex Murphy's (Robocop) son..Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 11/21/2012


Michael K.  Williams plays Officer Jack Lewis in the movie, but Oldman's role is that of the doctor who  "resurrects" Alex Murphy as Robocop, so what he is doing in the police vest I  have no idea. I guess either he's just posing with it for the pic, or it has  something to do with the plot - finds himself in a situation that requires some  police protection perhaps?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)

Mark Hamill Talks THE SECRET SERVICE; Confirms Involvement In Matthew Vaughn's Adaptation

Mark Millar is  no stranger to celebrity cameos in his comic books. After all, getting Samuel L.  Jackson to agree to his likeness being used in _The Ultimates_ was what  resulted in the actor being brought on to play 'Nick Fury' in 2008's _Iron  Man_! In _The Secret Service_, Mark Hamill (best known for playing 'Luke  Skywalker' in _Star Wars_ and voicing 'The Joker' in numerous animated  series and video games) made a brief, but extremely memorable, appearance as  himself and told Media  Mikes all about that (and his cameo in Matthew Vaughn's planned adaptation)  in a recent interview. 




"Mark contacted me via email and wanted to know if he could use my  likeness in a comic book and beyond that to kill me in it. Well I thought  that it was a very interesting idea. I am a huge fan of his and Dave Gibbons  from 'Watchmen'. I have a great friendship with him now. He asked me if I wanted  to be in the movie and I said 'Sure'. I don?t know what the details are  yet. But it sounds like a lot of fun." 

"The last time I played myself  was in 'The Simpsons', back in 1998. It is very unnerving to play yourself  because you have to analyze. 'Well who am I?'. I really don?t think about myself  except in the roles I play. When I was getting ready to do 'The Simpsons', I was  walking around the house asking 'Do I sound like this' or 'Do I sound like this'  (both in different voices)." 

"I became very self-conscious but once I  saw the advance concepts for the comic book from Mark, I thought it was such a brilliant  concept combining the fantasy world of James Bond and contrast that with the  drab lower-class English background that this guy comes from. It is such a  wonderful paradox combination of elements in and of itself. It is not a major  role but I never look at things like they need to be about me. I think about if  it is good and if it is good I want to be a part of it. As far as I know, it is  all a-go, we haven?t signed contracts or talked about a deal but I am sure it is  going to happen."​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightowl (Nov 23, 2012)

I would love to hear more about this release of Hobbit part 2?  I saw it for release next year...any insight?

 "Life of Pi" I must admit, if you've got any more of this sort of movies, do tell! Brilliant


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)

R.I.P., Larry Hagman, the actor best known as J.R. Ewing on Dallas, has died. Hagman passed away in a Dallas hospital on Friday afternoon. He was 81.

 Hagman was filming season two of TNT's Dallas revival when he died due to complications related to his recent fight with cancer. 

 "Larry Hagman was a giant, a larger-than-life personality whose iconic performance as J.R. Ewing will endure as one of the most indelible in entertainment history," "Dallas" executive producers Cynthia Cidre and Michael M. Robin said in a statement (which was also attributed to Warner Bros. TV and the show's cast and crew). "He truly loved portraying this globally recognized character, and he leaves a legacy of entertainment, generosity and grace. Everyone at Warner Bros. and in the "Dallas" family is deeply saddened by Larry's passing, and our thoughts are with his family and dear friends during this difficult time."
...
 "All of us at TNT are deeply saddened at the news of Larry Hagman's passing," the cable network said in a statement. "He was a wonderful human being and an extremely gifted actor. We will be forever thankful that a whole new generation of people got to know and appreciate Larry through his performance as J.R. Ewing. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family at this very difficult time."

 ?Larry was back in his beloved Dallas, re-enacting the iconic role he loved most,? Hagman's family said in a statement to the newspaper. ?Larry?s family and close friends had joined him in Dallas for the Thanksgiving holiday. When he passed, he was surrounded by loved ones. It was a peaceful passing, just as he had wished for. The family requests privacy at this time.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> I would love to hear more about this release of Hobbit part 2?  I saw it for release next year...any insight?
> 
> "Life of Pi" I must admit, if you've got any more of this sort of movies, do tell! Brilliant



I do not know. I'm sure P. Jackson and Co. will let everyone know in time. He did share this the other day:

[video=youtube;QF-wvK3oU3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QF-wvK3oU3o[/video]


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for the 411. Looking forward to the opening of this Hobbit!

peter J in the house.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

OLDBOY Remake About Art Not Money Says Sharlto Copley


By now, even if you haven't seen the original Oldboy film you should know that it's a bit of a cult favorite here  in the U.S. and as a result the remake has its fair share of detractors.   However, actor Sharlto Copley says that you should give the film a chance.




_"Spike's  very cool, man. He's a real artist. You can see why he has the reputation he  does. He's a pleasure to work with.

It's such a good story! Something  like this only comes along very rarely, and it seems perfectly reasonable to  have a reimagining of it. Very often Hollywood will remake something just  because there?s a built-in audience, just for the commercial aspect of doing it.  That?s fair enough, I guess. But with this, if you look at the people who have  got involved, it?s more for the creative drive.

It?s not a massive  franchise that you?re trying to reboot or something that?s going to make a  gazillion dollars. It?s just a _film_ that?s artistically inspiring to people. Spike is an  artist who?s been inspired to do it. The drive behind it isn?t a studio or an  executive thinking it?s a great marketing opportunity. The drive behind it for  the producers and the _actors_ and the director, is simply the inspiration of the  story. You'll notice it?s not a project populated with people who are known for  only taking jobs because they?re commercial..."_

It's hard to argue  with that sentiment when you have a director like Spike Lee behind the project.   Couple that with a talented cast that includes Josh Brolin, Elizabeth Olsen and  Samuel L. Jackson and Oldboy should be a nice change of pace during a fall movie season that will include Thor: The Dark World and The  Hunger Games: Catching Fire.  This will also be a much different role for Copley  who hasn't been seen in much since District 9 and The A-Team. If the film can strike the right cords its not a huge stretch to  see this film generating some award buzz and raising the stock of some of the  underrated cast.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

New ALL YOU NEED IS KILL Set Photos Feature Tom Cruise In His Military Dress Uniform


Tom Cruise and the rest of the crew from Doug Liman's _All You Need Is  Kill_ invaded London's Trafalgar Square. A tourist hotspot that features some  of the country's most iconic landmarks, like Nelson's Column. Photographers were  able to nab images of Tom in military dress, sporting _Top Gun_-like  aviator-style sunglasses. He was joined on set by a large group of extras  dressed in military battle gear, that was covered at times with ponchos. 

The scenes that were filmed involved a chopper hovering over Trafalgar  Square with Tom inside and then touching down. Tom Cruise's character then  proceeds to disembark the chopper, greeting a contingent of military official.  That's about it, nothing too exciting. No aliens (shrugs).

Photo Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Watch Episodes 5 & 6 Of BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD AND CHROME Here


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Death of Iconic Star Creates Challenge for ‘Dallas’ Producers | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

The writers and producers of TNT?s ?Dallas? now face the challenge of creating a storyline that will do justice to the iconic status of their star, *Larry Hagman*, and the legendary character he played, J.R. Ewing.
Hagman, 81, died Friday afternoon in a Dallas hospital.  At the time of his death, he was on the TNT series playing the role that made him world famous three decades ago ? J.R. on the original ?Dallas? on CBS.  Season One of the new ?Dallas? aired last summer on TNT, and the first six episodes of Season Two have already been filmed, with Hagman, according to this story on the Hollywood Reporter Web site.
Season Two is scheduled to premiere Jan. 28, THR said.
*The challenge for the show?s writers:* How do they explain J.R.?s sudden absence?  And even more importantly, how do they craft a send-off for J.R. and Hagman that will be equal to the character, the actor and the show?  
The THR story suggests that the show?s producers may have been ?caught off-guard? by Hagman?s death ? which may mean they had no inkling that his cancer had progressed past the critical stage.  In fact, none of the accounts of Hagman?s death Saturday morning contain details about how he died, such as how long he?d been hospitalized.
​The show?s executive producers, *Cynthia Cidre* and *Michael M. Robin*, issued a statement about Hagman?s death that gave no indication of what they may be doing to handle his death in upcoming ?Dallas? episodes that have yet to be written.  ?Larry Hagman was a giant, a larger-than-life personality whose iconic performance as J.R. Ewing will endure as one of the most indelible in entertainment history,? the statement said, according to this story.  ?He truly loved portraying this globally recognized character, and he leaves a legacy of entertainment, generosity and grace. Everyone at Warner Bros. and in the Dallas family is deeply saddened by Larry?s passing, and our thoughts are with his family and dear friends during this difficult time.? 
*We can?t resist giving you our own take on that statement:* It seems highly impersonal, and likely crafted by a corporate p.r. person.  We hope these producers will get together to write a more heart-felt send-off for Hagman on ?Dallas? than this cold statement would indicate they?re capable of.  We?re just sayin? ?  But having said that, we acknowledge that it?s also possible these producers have not had time to get their heads around the sad news of Hagman?s death, particularly since it fell in the middle of the holiday weekend.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)

Bruce Campbell On Why The EVIL DEAD Reins Were Handed Over To Fede Alvarez

There had been mutterings of  Sam Raimi and co working on another _Evil Dead_ movie for years, with both the director and actor Bruce  Campbell - who played Ash in all three of Raimi's previous movies - sounding  confident that something would happen eventually. But as time went by it seemed  more and more unlikely that we would ever see a follow up to _Army Of  Darkness_, and then talk turned to a reboot of the franchise - with Raimi and  Campbell on board though surely? Well no, at least not in the capacity fans were  expecting. A new director in Fede Alvarez was chosen, and Campbell revealed that  he wouldn't be appearing in so much as a cameo - in fact teh character of Ash  will not be a factor at all. So how and why did all of this come about? "The  Chin" himself explains to Total Film..






_?He [Alvarez] pitched a full-length story and we really liked it.  He wrote a script and we kept liking it. It sort of grew on us like a wart.

?Plus, when you see the chances of making a sequel receding every year, like  our hairlines, you realize maybe we should get a new punk in here with five new  kids to torment.

?We can use our experience to help guide the filmmaker  to come up with a new balls-out movie that will torment people for the rest of  their lives. We think he did it!?_​
The latest poster for the movie certainly writes a big check that fans  will be expecting to see cashed come _Evil Dead_'s April 2013 release date,  but the impressively gruesome trailer seemed to get many non-believers onside.  Maybe it will be "the most terrifying film we will ever experience". We'll find out 12th April,  2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2012)

This just in: FX has announced its winter premiere dates, starting with Justified, which is back for a fourth season on Tuesday, Jan. 8 at 10/9c.

Charlie Sheen's Anger Management starts its 90-episode run on Thursday, Jan. 17 with back-to-back episodes at 9/8c and 9:30/8:30c.

Archer returns for season four on Thursday, Jan. 17 at 10/9c. FX's brand-new comedy "Legit" debuts after Archer on 10:30/9:30c, and then Totally Biased with W. Kamau Bell returns with new episodes that night at 11/10c.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

David Anders Joins The Cast Of ARROW As 'Cyrus Vanch'

Zap2it  reveals that David Anders (_Alias_) is set to pay a visit to Starling City  in episode 13 of _Arrow_ as 'Cyrus Vanch'. According to the site, *"Vanch  is a ruthless career criminal who is released from prison after a long stint.  Laurel is particularly invested in taking Vanch down. When she discovers that  the police can't get him off the streets, she turns to the Arrow for help.  Unfortunately, the cunning Vanch is one step ahead of them -- he's looking to  take control of Starling City's criminal underworld, and in order to prove  himself to the lowlifes, he's got a mind to eliminate the man criminals fear  most."* That's a pretty lengthy description, although it's worth noting that  he ISN'T a character from the comic books. Apparently, Vanch will be one of  Oliver's greatest threats yet.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Bryan Singer Announces Patrick Stewart & Ian McKellen For X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST








Comic fans who know the story behind _DOFP_ probably figured we  would be getting a bit of crossover between the continuity established in  Singer's original movies, and the - at least partially - rebooted one of Mathew  Vaughn's _X-Men: First Class_. But now the director has revealed that the  story will indeed focus on past and future/young and old versions of our Mutant  pals, and as well as confirming returning _First Class_ cast members,  officially welcomed Patrick Stewart (Charles Xavier) and Ian McKellen (Magneto)  to his _DOFP_ cast..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Hugh Jackman In Talks For Another

Following  yesterday's announcement that Patrick Stewart and Ian McKellen are reprising  their ?Professor Charles Xavier? & ?Magneto? roles respectively, it seems _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ will see another actor's return from the  original _X-Men_ trilogy. According to *The Hollywood Reporter*, Hugh  Jackman is in negotiations to reprise his ?Wolverine? role in the Bryan  Singer-directed sequel. 

This expected news comes only a week after Hugh  Jackman officially wrapped production on the James Mangold-directed solo venture  for the mutant, _The Wolverine_, which is due out in theaters July 26,  2013. Anyhow, Jackman joins Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence,  Nicholas Hoult, Jason Flemyng and Ian McKellen with Patrick Stewart. And with  more cast additions to be announced, _X-Men: Days of Future Past_  reportedly commences filming in Spring next year. And Bryan Singer directs the  time travel adaptation into theaters on July, 18 2014. What do you think?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

‘SHIELD’ TV Show Pilot

Relative newcomer *Brett Dalton* has joined the cast of Joss Whedon?s ABC pilot _*Marvel?s S.H.I.E.L.D.*_, TVLine has learned exclusively.The highly anticipated project is based on a peacekeeping group that appeared in various Marvel comics and in the summer blockbuster film _The Avengers_, which Whedon wrote and directed. The title?s acronym refers to a secret peacekeeping organization called  Strategic Homeland Intervention, Enforcement and Logistics Division.
Dalton, whose credits include guest stints on _Army Wives_ and _Blue Bloods_ as well as a supporting role in National Geographic Channel?s forthcoming telepic _Killing Lincoln_, will play Agent Grant, one of  S.H.I.E.L.D.?s highly-skilled rising stars. He?s deadly, precise, and cool under fire ? but not so great with the people skills.
Dalton joins previously cast Ming-Na and Clark Gregg, the latter of whom will reprise his big-screen role of agent Phil Coulson.
Whedon, who is directing the pilot, co-wrote the script with Jed Whedon and Maurissa Tancharoen. If ABC orders the pilot to series, all three will serve as exec producers alongside Jeffrey Bell and Marvel Television?s Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Live Action DRAGON BALL Web Series - Runaways

A new fan made project  entitled Runaways has hit the internet. There's more than one live action DBZ project in the making! This first episode is a  recap from the original Dragon Ball, check it out here!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

More From Mark Hamill On Returning As Luke Skywalker In STAR WARS EPISODE VII







Probably the biggest question fans have about the new _Star Wars_  movies coming our way is: Will they bring back characters from the original  trilogy? Well, it seems Mark Hamill - who played the hero of the saga, Luke  Skywalker, in those first three films - has a few questions of his own that need  answering before he'll commit to anything. E UK caught up with the actor at the premiere of his new movie, _Sushi Girl_. _"We have  questions about it,"_ said Hamill, speaking for himself and Carrie Fischer. _"And really, they're not even at the stage where they're able to answer those  questions because, as far as I know, is there a story yet? Until I know more  about what they have in mind, I think it's better to let Lucas Film make the  announcements."_ Hamill was then asked about the possibility of another actor  taking over the role - perhaps playing a slightly younger version of the  character. _"If they were going to do a story where Luke was too young or too  old for me to play, they would get an age appropriate actor,"_ he said. _"There's so many good people."_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

Andrew Kreisberg Says He Starts Work On The BOOSTER GOLD TV Show Before Christmas


Ever since the show was announced some time ago, news on the new Booster Gold  television show has been sparse at best. Last we heard was that Kreisberg was  planning on handing in his script for the pilot, which will happen on Syfy, the  month after San Diego Comic Con. While talking Arrow with IGN, Kriesberg revealed that he will start working on the  show before Christmas. Take a look at what he had to say below.

*"I got a little waylaid by Arrow. Booster Gold is going in the  next couple weeks before Christmas. We'll see what happens from there. It's such  a different project even though they're both DC Comics properties. Booster is  much more candy and popcorn, being about time travel and changing the future and  being a superhero who can fly. But they're both super-fun projects.  As a lifelong DC Comics fan, I am beyond blessed to be working on these projects  with all these amazing characters."*​
So, not much  progress on the series, however, it is nice to know that it is still alive. No  casting announcement have happened yet, but when Kreisberg talked about the  pilot he wrote he said that we can expect to see a lot of the characters from  the Booster Gold comics.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

Lawrence Kasdan & Simon Kinberg Plan To Expand The STAR WARS Universe

It seems Kasdan and Kinberg  have indeed been hired to work on Disney's new _Star Wars_ movies, it won't  necessarily be episodes VIII and IX that they will be writing. THR reveals that  it could be some of the spinoffs that will be part of the ?every two to three  year? plan set for the new saga that the two will work on. The site also mention  the "Skywalker storyline", confirming what we had pretty much already figured -  the initial series of movies at least, will indeed revisit the characters from  the original trilogy.






From THR..

_"Their scripts could turn into official ?Episodes? in the main  Skywalker storyline, or they could form the basis for spinoffs focusing on side  characters. Disney CEO Robert Iger said the goal is to _release_ a Star Wars movie ?every two to three years,? and  some could easily focus on other pieces of the expansive mythos (similar to  Marvel?s Avengers universe). Disney and Lucasfilm declined  comment."_​
So which characters would you like to see  become the focus of the spinffs? Obviously Bobba Fett is a popular one, but  personally I'd like to see the continuing adventures of that poor one-armed,  Walrus-faced bastard Ponda Baba.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

James Cameron Plans To Begin Production On AVATAR Sequels Next Year







Last we heard on James Cameron's planned sequels to his 2009 sci-fi epic _Avatar_, it was said that the first  follow-up would be targeting a 2015 release (after producer Jon Landau ruled out  the previously suggested  2014 debut). Cameron has been working on the scripts  for the sequels ever since the first film became the highest grossing movie of all time. Now, speaking with *The West  Australian* at the premiere of _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ last  night, the director reveals that he plans on finishing writing his scripts by  February next year, and production would commence at the end of 2013. That would  help bring the first sequel on course for a 2015 release. _"I want to get these scripts nailed down, I  don't want to be writing the movie in post production,"_ Cameron said. _"We  kind of did that on the first picture, I ended up cutting out a lot of scenes  and so on and I don't want to do that again."_ He also reveals that, if the  groundbreaking 48 frames per second format is widely accepted for _The  Hobbit_, then it'll "pave the way" for the _Avatar_ sequels to use the  format.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

Stephen King's UNDER THE DOME To Debut On CBS; RUNAWAYS Writer Brian K. Vaughan Attached


It's seemingly been stuck in development hell for well over a  year, but after Showtime decided not to move ahead with the small screen  adaptation of Stephen King's 2009 novel _Under The Dome_, CBS has now given  it a 13-episode order for Summer 2013. It will be produced by Steven Spielberg's  Amblin Television with _Lost_ and _Runaways_ writer Brian K. Vaughan  is still set to pen the script. Neal Baer (_Law & Order: Special Victims  Unit_) will serve as showrunner, while _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_  director Niels Arden Oplev is set to helm the first episode. *"This is a great  novel coming to the television screen with outstanding auspices and in-season  production values to create a summer programming event,"* CBS entertainment  president Nina Tassler.


On an entirely normal, beautiful fall day in Chester?s Mill, Maine,  the town is inexplicably and suddenly sealed off from the rest of the world by  an invisible force field. Planes crash into it and fall from the sky in flaming  wreckage, a gardener?s hand is severed as "the dome" comes down on it, people  running errands in the neighboring town are divided from their families, and  cars explode on impact. No one can fathom what this barrier is, where it came  from, and when?or if?it will go away.

Dale Barbara, Iraq vet and now a  short-order cook, finds himself teamed with a few intrepid citizens?town  newspaper owner Julia Shumway, a physician?s assistant at the hospital, a  selectwoman, and three brave kids. Against them stands Big Jim Rennie, a  politician who will stop at nothing?even murder?to hold the reins of power, and  his son, who is keeping a horrible secret in a dark pantry. But their main  adversary is the Dome itself. Because time isn?t just short. It?s running  out.​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

Ian McKellen On Returning As 'Magneto' In X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST






Earlier this week, it was revealed that Patrick Stewart and  Ian McKellen would be reprising their roles as 'Charles Xavier' and 'Eric  Lensherr' in _X-Men: Days of Future Past_. The  Huffington Post caught up with McKellen recently and asked him for his  thoughts on reprising the role he first took on in 2000's _X-Men_. *"What  a gas! I mean, Patrick Stewart and I have been have just been playing "Waiting  for Godot" throughout England and in the West End of London. So, we've stayed in  touch. We can't believe it [laughs]. I thought these were Fassbender and  McAvoy's parts, but -- no, no -- we're back. We'll give them a run for their  money. I mean, I haven't read the script, so I don't know how much we've got to  do. But, to be back in that world, and for Bryan to be doing it -- with all the  success he's had in the meantime -- it's wonderful. Wonderful."* So, he's  clearly enthusiastic about a return, but how does he feel about facing off  against Michael Fassbender's take on the iconic villain in _X-Men: First  Class_? *"I thought he was exactly that: first class. Excellent... I  thought he was better than me. But, we weren't quite playing the same character  because he was so much younger than me."*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

Manu Bennett Cast As Deathstroke On ARROW

Bennet, mostly known for his role as Crixus from Starz's Spartacus has been cast  as Slade Wilson aka Deathstroke on the CW's Arrow.  Deathstroke was previously  introduced in flashbacks and will again be seen in Episode 9 said Executive  Producer Andrew Kreisberg.  So far, the masked villain has yet to remove his  head-ware but that's all set to change now that Bennet's been awarded the role.   It's thought that Slade Wilson, portrayed by Bennet, will return in the back  half of Arrow's first season but in present day Starling City.  You can expect  Bennet to appear in multiple episodes.

Deathstroke was previously played  by stuntman Jeffrey C. Robinson.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

Producer Says X-FILES 3 Still Doesn't Have A Script; Expects Fox To Reboot The TV Show

Gillian Anderson, David Duchovny, Frank Spotnitz, and Chris Carter have all  expressed interest in making a third _X-Files_ movie, but so far Fox has been extremely quiet on the  matter. No greenlight in sight. While the first featured film did $190 million  at the worldwide box office, the second film struggled with a measly $68 million. 

The  website _Den of Geeks_ caught up with Frank Spotnitz, who worked on the  show for eight of its nine seasons. He came on as a writer and then eventually  took on more responsibilities as an executive producer for four seasons. He was  asked about about the status of _X-Files 3_, specifically if a script was  in place. "No. No I don?t. I mean I?ve known for many years what I would like  the movie to be and I?ve been talking to Chris Carter about it  for many years, but there is no script," he said. Adding that plot is, "the  climax of the alien colonization story that began the series."

If a third movie happens or if it doesn't Fox still has brand name  value with _The X-Files_, and Spotnitz could see Fox rebooting the  television series in the future like _Star Trek_ did. "I wouldn?t be  surprised at all," Spotnitz explained. "I mean, I don?t think I would have  anything to do with it but you know, for better or for worse, these things are  titles of big corporations , like _Star Trek_ belongs to Paramount and _The X-Files_ belongs to Twentieth Century Fox and it?s a huge asset in  their libraries so I can?t imagine they would let it sit languishing forever.  Anything could happen. I just hope that if they do it, they do it well, that?s  my only request."


By the way most of you may have missed the final  scene from _The X files I Want Believe_, as it was shown after the credits.  It reveals that Mulder and Scully have headed to warmer waters to finally get  away from the politics and the ghouls. This might be the last we see of  the two characters, so soak it up.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

'Sherlock' Season 3 Might Not Air Until 2014...







Try late 2013. Perhaps even 2014, depending where you live.
Start of  production on the third cycle of the fan-adored detective drama has been moved from January to March. Sources say the  shift was necessary to accommodate the busy schedules of the show?s breakout  stars, Benedict Cumberbatch (who?s in Star Trek 2) and Martin Freeman (starring  in The Hobbit).

The BBC has not announced a premiere date for season three, but given that January was  previously announced as the start of production, fans hoped to see Holmes and  Watson return in the summer. Sources say the BBC will air Sherlock series three  in late 2013. PBS has to wait until after the BBC?s window. A PBS spokesperson  says Sherlock will air either late 2013 ? or early 2014.

The first cycle  of Sherlock debuted in the UK in July, 2010. The eagerly anticipated second  season premiered last January, with PBS debuting the three 90-minute episodes in  May. With its second season cliffhanger and increasing critical acclaim and  worldwide buzz, anticipation for the next cycle of Sherlock is stronger than  ever. From the BBC?s perspective, however, nothing about its schedule has really  changed. Though production is starting slightly later than originally hoped, the  company has only previously said the show will run sometime next year and  recently hinted that a fall debut is likely. But for fans, particularly U.S.  fans wanting more Sherlock as soon as possible, well, Holmes would advise  patience.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

Worldwide Release Dates For STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Revealed

_In Summer 2013, pioneering director J.J. Abrams will deliver an  explosive action thriller that takes Star Trek Into Darkness. When the crew of  the Enterprise is called back home, they find an unstoppable force of terror  from within their own organization has detonated the fleet and everything it  stands for, leaving our world in a _state_ of crisis.

With a personal score to settle,  Captain Kirk leads a manhunt to a war-zone world to capture a one man weapon of  mass destruction. As our _heroes_ are propelled into an epic chess game of life and  death, love will be challenged, friendships will be torn apart, and sacrifices  must be made for the only family Kirk has left: his crew._​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

Jamie Chung Discusses Working With Robert Rodriguez On SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR














When Supermodel/actress, Devon Aoki, had to drop out from _Sin City:  A Dame To Kill For_, Jamie Chung was there to pounce on the opportunity to be  the next deadly little Miho. 2005's _Sin City_ was filled with plenty of  violence, especially the scenes involving Miho, the mute female assassin. 

Chung, is best known to moviegoers for playing Amber in Zack Snyder's _Sucker Punch,_ and Stew's (Ed Helms) wife in _The Hangover 2_. You  can currently see her on ABC's _Once Upon A Time_, as Mulan, the warrior princess.

ETonline: *You've also stepped in for a pregnant Devon Aoki to play Miho in Sin City  2. With its stunt work and greenscreen filming, I kind of feel like all your  other roles have kind of prepared you for this part.*

Chung: _That's  so true. And Robert [Rodriguez, director] is really taking it to the next level.  In terms of technology, there's so much more for him to play with. Robert is  such a creative man. His work process is so fascinating to me. There's not much  time to prep. You get up there and he says do it and you just do it. It's by the  far the most physical role I've ever done. I'm in _action_ hero heaven!_

ETonline: *In general, are  you someone who meticulously plans their career or just operates on a  role-to-role basis?*

Chung: _I don't plan too far ahead, it really  is one script to the next. I'm such a scrapper, I'll take whatever comes my way.  That's why I get a lot of leftovers. But when those leftovers are *Sin City  2*, I won't complain. The goal is to constantly create and keep moving ? if  you have movement going forward and hopefully the work will be there to match  your desires._​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

Sean Bean to Star in TNT Spy Series ‘Legends’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Former ?Game of Thrones? star *Sean Bean* has been cast as the new lead in TNT?s pilot for ?*Legends*,? a new series based on Robert Littell?s novel of the same name, according to Deadline.
Bean replaces actor *Brendan Frasier*, who was originally attached to star but left the project in October. 
In the pilot, Bean will play Martin Odum, a spy who is adept at undercover missions because of his ability to transform himself into a different person depending on the job.
The pilot is being produced by *Howard Gordon*, who?s becoming the master of the TV spy game, as the EP of series like ?24″ and Showtime?s Emmy-winning CIA hit ?Homeland.?
Since the unforgettable premature demise of his ?GOT? hero Ned Stark on the prestigious HBO series, Bean co-starred on last season?s forgettable Ashley Judd ABC series, ?Missing.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

Ewan McGregor Open To Returning As 'Obi-Wan Kenobi' In STAR WARS EPISODE VII

Arguably the star of George  Lucas' unpopular prequels, Ewan McGregor has finally revealed whether he would  be willing to reprise the role of 'Obi-Wan Kenobi' in Disney's (and Matthew  Vaughn's?) _Star Wars Episode VII_.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

Dane DeHaan Confirmed To Play Harry Osborn In THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN Sequel



Meet Harry Osborn.  @*danedehaan*. pic.twitter.com/oi4Ql6nQ




  3 Dec 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​








Dane DeHaan

✔
@*danedehaan*
To say I'm excited is an understatement. #*HarryOsborn* #*ASM2*

  3 Dec 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​



DeHaan first gained major success earlier this year with the found  footage superhero film _Chronicle_, before appearing in other  movies such as _Lawless_ and _Lincoln_. As for the rest of the film's  cast, Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone and Sally Field are set to reprise their  respective roles as Peter Parker, Gwen Stacy and Aunt May from the first film. It was recently reported that some filming will be  taking place in London, and that production will commence sometime in February. _The Amazing Spider-Man_ sequel is scheduled to hit theaters May 2nd, 2014.

UPDATE: Sony just issued the following press release which also confirms Jamie Foxx's involvement.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

Jamie Foxx Explains Excitement For

In addition to  today's earlier announcement that _Chronicle_ actor Dane DeHaan officially  signed on for the sequel's ?Harry Osborn,? director Marc Webb also announced  that Academy Award-winning actor Jamie Foxx will definitely play ?Electro,? the  super-villain of _The Amazing Spider-Man 2_. And speaking with *Entertainment Tonight* just hours after Sony's press release, Foxx explained:

_*?Electro is a great  character! I met with the director, Mark Webb, I met with Andrew Garfield, and  we talked,?*_ the _Django Unchained_ actor continued. _*?I  think Electro will be an exciting character to play because he's a ? genius  electrician-type person, and he gets the short end of the stick from the whole  world, and the next thing you know he turns it on.?*_

The  next installment of _The Amazing Spider-Man_ stars Andrew Garfield, Emma  Stone, Sally Field, Dane DeHaan, Jamie Foxx and Shailene Woodley. The screenplay  is by Alex Kurtzman & Roberto Orci and Jeff Pinkner based on a previous  draft by James Vanderbilt. The film will be directed by Marc Webb and produced by Avi Arad  and Matt Tolmach. The untitled new film in the _Spider-Man_ saga is set for release in 3D on May 2, 2014. Production will begin in early  2013 in New York.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

TRON Sequel Closer To Becoming A Reality! Disney Hires Jesse Wigutow To Rewrite The Script

Let's pretend I had a budget  of around $175 million to go make a movie. Then that movie went on to generate just over $400  million at the worldwide box office. So with that bit of info, would you say I  had a hit movie or a flop? You have a hit movie of course... unless  you're Disney's _Tron: Legacy_ which for some odd reason has the word  "flop" pinned to it far too often. Sure the film wasn't the monster hit that Disney was hoping for and  outside of some neat special effects, a groovy soundtrack from Daft Punk, the  story was a complete mess. But! It made money. And since it made some serious  dough it shouldn't be a big surprise that Disney has taken another step forward  in making _Tron 3_ a reality. 

The Hollywood Reporter reports (lol), that the Mouse  House has hired Jesse Wigutow ("Peter and the Starcatchers") to rewrite a script  originally penned by David DiGilio ("Eight Below"). 

Not for nothing, but  when your biggest weakness was a shaky script, maybe you shouldn't hire two guys  that have as many writing credits as I have parking tickets (7 total). Realize  your weakness and bring in a seasoned scribe to at least give you a base to work  with, right? Either Disney knows something I don't know or they think they can  wow audiences again with neon light cycles. Too bad we've already seen that one  trick pony.

Besides that, Joseph Kosinki, will be back to direct _Tron  3_. He helmed 2010's _Tron: Legacy_ which starred Garrett Hedlund,  Olivia Wilde and Jeff Bridges.






As of right now little is known about the plot of the third _Tron_ movie, but back in April of 2011 Joseph Kosinki did share his plans at that time, of course a  lot could've changed in over a year. 

_"I think we will pick with where *Tron: Legacy* left off with Quorra (Olivia Wilde) in the real world and  what does that mean and the possibilities it opens up for the next chapter. It?s  that relationship between the two of them that?s the next step."_

He  also envisioned Cillian Murphy having a much bigger role in the film as opposed to his brief cameo as Ed Dillinger's son.  Which you can view in the video above.

_Dillinger was a really  important part of the first _film_ and felt like an easy way to continue that storyline  and thread to have his son in the new movie. That way you have people ask those  questions of what the Dillinger legacy is in the world of TRON. We didn?t want  to ignore it completely and it leaves a really nice springboard for some  intertwining development for the next _film_."_​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

Dennis Haysbert Replaces Michael Clarke Duncan In SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR

According to the *Hollywood Reporter* we are in good hands when it comes  to the actor that is replacing Michael Clarke Duncan in _Sin City 2_. That  would be Allstate Insurance spokesman, Dennis Haysbert, or as many would  remember, President David Palmer, on the Fox television series _24_. As for  me I still like to think of him as Pedro "[frick] you Jobu" Cerrano in 1989's  baseball comedy, _Major League_. 

Haysbert steps into the  role of Manute, who in Frank Miller's comic, _Sin City: A Dame To Kill  For_, which the movie is titled after, is a pivotal character. He is a  henchman that works for Ava Lord and her husband. He usually is portrayed  wearing a valet uniforma, being of great size, yet is unusually polite as  commits terrible, unspeakable acts upon his victims. 

Rodriguez and  Miller have provided the *Hollywood Reporter* with an official statement:
_"Manute is a character that has been part of the heart of the Sin City  tales and the late Michael Clarke Duncan beautifully established that role on  screen. We could not tell the story of *Sin City: A Dame to Kill For*  without Manute and are thrilled to welcome Dennis Haysbert to the  cast."_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

Andy Serkis Discusses DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES

Speaking with *Coming Soon* while promoting _The Hobbit: An Unexpected  Journey_, actor Andy Serkis offers a small update on 20th Century Fox's _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, the highly anticipated sequel to last  year's _Rise_ which will be directed by Matt Reeves (_Let Me In_).  While he doesn't give away a lot of new details, he does confirm that he has met  with Reeves, and that filming will begin towards the end of the first quarter of  2013 (it was previously reported that the movie will start production in March). Additionally, Serkis'  own motion-capture studio, The Imaginarium, has done pre-testing for _Apes_. However, their first major project that will be directed by Serkis  is an adaptation of George Orwell's _Animal Farm_. You can see what Serkis  says about that by clicking the source link below. _Dawn Of The Planet Of The  Apes_ is set to hit theaters March 23rd, 2014, and you can check out Serkis  as Gollum in _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ on December 14th.   

_"The interesting thing now will be how Caesar operates in this world  - because of the virus that hits at the end of the first _movie_ - and how Caesar brings an accord between the apes and  the surviving humans and that's going to be interesting where we take  that."_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

ABC Picks Up Paranormal Mystery Series ‘Weird Desk’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) ? Things are going to get ?Weird? at ABC. The network has given a direct-to-series order to a new ?*X Files*?-esque drama titled ?*Weird Desk*,? a network spokeswoman told TheWrap on Wednesday.The series will revolve around a beyond-top secret organization, dubbed ?Weird Desk,? that investigates paranormal, supernatural and extraterrestrial occurrences based on information re-routed from the CIA and the NSA.
The organization is led by Morgan, a socially inept but brilliant man who would be dead if it wasn?t for his special forces-trained partner, Rosetta.
The 13-episode series will premiere in Summer 2013.
Written by Carl Binder (?Stargate?) and David Titcher (?The Librarian?), ?Weird Desk? is being produced by Canadian company Shaftesbury Films and distributed by ABC Studios, with Shaftesbury?s Tom Mazza and Maggie Murphy executive-producing.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

First Still From ENDER'S GAME Featuring Harrison Ford And Asa Butterfield
In the near future, a hostile alien race (called the Formics) have  attacked Earth. If not for the legendary heroics of International Fleet  Commander, Mazer Rackham (Ben Kingsley), all would have been lost. In  preparation for the next attack, the highly esteemed Colonel Graff (Harrison  Ford) and the International Military are training only the best young children  to find the future Mazer. Ender Wiggin (Asa Butterfield), a shy, but  strategically brilliant boy is pulled out of his school to join the elite. 

Arriving at Battle School, Ender quickly and easily masters increasingly  difficult war games, distiguising himself and winning respect amongst his peers.  Ender is soon ordained by Graff as the military's next great hope, resulting in  his promotion to Command School. Once there, he's trained by Mazer Rackham,  himself, to lead his fellow soldiers into an epic battle that will determine the future of Earth and save the  human race.​





_Ender's Game_ is set to hit theaters November 1st, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)

First Images From THE SEVENTH SON Starring Jeff Bridges And Ben Barnes
_In a time long past, an evil is about to be unleashed that will  reignite the war between the forces of the supernatural and humankind once more.  Master Gregory (Jeff Bridges) is a knight who had imprisoned the malevolently  powerful witch, Mother Malkin (Julianne Moore), centuries ago. But now she has  escaped and is seeking vengeance. Summoning her followers of every incarnation,  Mother Malkin is preparing to unleash her terrible wrath on an unsuspecting  world. Only one thing stands in her way: Master Gregory.

In a deadly  reunion, Gregory comes face to face with the evil he always feared would someday  return. Now he has only until the next full moon to do what usually takes years:  train his new apprentice, Tom Ward (Ben Barnes) to fight a dark magic unlike any  other. Man?s only hope lies in the seventh son of a seventh  son.​_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;XSoIs4wfaeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XSoIs4wfaeM[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

The international version

[video=youtube;BrHlQUXFzfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BrHlQUXFzfw[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

Michael Caine Comments On The Ending Of THE DARK KNIGHT RISES

A lot has been made of The Dark Knight Rises' ending. Speculation has run  rampant on whether or not what Alfred saw that day at the cafe was real or an  illusion to put him at ease. Actor Sir Michael Caine talked with The Huffington Post where they asked him about the last  scene in the movie. He said that Christopher Nolan is a secretive  director (shocker), but that he, *"was so happy with the ending,  obviously."* They went on to ask him what it was like the day  while shooting the scene. Check out what he had to say below.

*"It was just an ordinary day. "You do this, you walk in, have a  look around." He said, "I just want you to nod, nothing else." Because earlier I  said to Bruce, "I want to see you with a wife and children and all that." I said  I won't saying, I'll just nod my head. I said that earlier in the movie and that's exactly what I did at the end. I thought  the ending was wonderful."

"It's the writing, you know. The thing about  Chris is that he's not only a brilliant director. I think he's up there with  David Lean, but David Lean couldn't write. He used Robert Bolt to write his  scripts."*​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

MAN OF STEEL Visual Effects Supervisor On Reinventing Superman For Today's Audience

There's not a whole lot  here really, but it is interesting to hear what the man in charge of visualizing  the characters from Zack Snyder's upcoming reboot has to say about bringing  something new to the table for a modern audience. He says we can expect to be  taken into "new" but "comfortable" territory, and this take on Superman will be  "different but in a very familiar way"..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

Warner Brothers announces new Cast members and debut date for Mortal Kombat Legacy Season 2

Shortly after the news broke out that Cary Hiryoki Tagawa will reprise his shang  tsun role, Warner Brothers has issued a full press release detailing the new cast of the second season of the  Web series Mortal Kombat Legacy as well as a debut date.

The Cast will  see some changes and additions. First of all Brian tee will portray the traditional hero Liu Kang, while Marc  Dacascos is cast as his loyal friend Kung Lao. Harry Shun Jr. (Glee) will play  Kuai Liang, the younger Sub-zero who took the mantle after his older brother  dies in the first tournament. 

Matt Mullins who portrayed Johnny Cage in  the first season of the web series has been replaced by Casper Van Dein  (starship troopers). Jerry Ryan and Tahmoh Peniket who played snoya and stryker  respectively in the first season, have both been confirmed as not returning to  the series with their roles going to unannounced actors.

Ian anthony dale will repise his role as the  undead scorpion, while no mention if Ryan robins will still play Rayden.







The Press release also mentions that the series will debut on  Machinima.com on Q2 2013 with a first preview clip set to be shown at the 2013 Streamy awards on  February 17th.

Below is the full press release from Warner Brothers:

 *"BURBANK, CALIF., December  3, 2012 ?  A second season of the hit live-action web series ?Mortal Kombat:  Legacy? is currently in production in Los Angeles and will debut worldwide in Q2  2013 exclusively on Machinima, the number one entertainment network on YouTube.   Based on the best-selling ?Mortal Kombat? videogame franchise, Kevin Tancharoen  (?Mortal Kombat: Legacy?) returns to direct and co-write ?Mortal Kombat: Legacy  2″ alongside writers Josh Baizer and Marshall Johnson (?Dead Loss?).

The  first season of ?Mortal Kombat: Legacy? was one of the most-viewed web series of  2011 with more than 60 million views to date on Machinima.  In the second season  the saga continues as Liu Kang and Ermac join the ranks of fighters introduced  in the first season of the web series including Kenshi, Kung Lao, Kuai Lang,  Stryker, Kitana, Mileena, Johnny Cage, Scorpion and Sub Zero.  This new season  will uncover the rivalries and histories of these fierce warriors as Raiden and his recruits clash against the dark  forces of Outworld.  The epic battle for Earthrealm has finally begun!

?Fans are in for a real treat with the second season of Mortal Kombat:  Legacy,? said Tancharoen.  ?With added visual effects and storylines that dive  deeper into our warriors as they make their way to the tournament, we?re  taking this series to a whole new level.  I?m really looking forward to showing  fans the first clip during the Streamy Awards on February 17. ?

?Mortal  Kombat: Legacy 2″ features stars from television and film ? many of whom have real-world martial arts experience.  The cast includes Harry Shum, Jr. (?Glee?) as the warlord adviser ?Kuai Liang,? Casper Van Dien (?Starship Troopers?) as martial arts film actor  ?Johnny Cage,? Brian Tee (?The Wolverine?) as  Shaolin Monk ?Liu Kang,? Mark Dacascos (?Cradle 2 the Grave ?) as ?Kung Lao? ? a  close friend of ?Liu Kang,? Ian Anthony Dale (?Hawaii Five-O?) returns as the  resurrected ninja ?Scorpion,? and reprising his role he made famous in the ?Mortal Kombat? theatrical release ? Cary Tagawa as the powerful, arrogant sorcerer ?Shang Tsung.?

?Machinima and our audience have been eagerly awaiting the  next chapter in this series, and I?m thrilled to announce that Mortal Kombat:  Legacy 2 will return to its original home on Machinima,? said Allen DeBevoise,  Chairman, Co-Founder, and CEO of Machinima. ?We have become a destination for  episodic narrative series thanks in part to the first season of Mortal Kombat:  Legacy, and we look forward to breaking new ground with this much anticipated  new season.?

?Mortal Kombat: Legacy 2″ comes from producer Lance Sloane  (?H+: The Digital Series? / ?Act of Valor?) and Kevin Tancharoen (?Mortal  Kombat: Legacy?) who also serves as the series? director.  Production services  are provided by Bandito Brothers, and Hayden Roush and Marina Stabile serve as  Line Producers.  The series is written by Josh Baizer, Marshall Johnson and  Kevin Tancharoen.  ?Mortal Kombat: Legacy 2″ is produced by Warner Bros. Digital  Distribution and distributed by Machinima, Inc.

Mortal Kombat was first  released on October 8, 1992. Since then it has become known as one of the  darkest fighting games on the market. Famed for its mortal competition,  fatalities and dark sense of humor, the game has been released on all major  consoles, as well as arcade machines. The original development team, now known  as NetherRealm Studios, led by creative director Ed Boon, continues to develop  the game and build upon the existing success and rich story it has created to  date.

The latest chapter of ?Mortal Kombat? was released in 2011 by  Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment, marking a triumphant return to the  series? roots in the fastest and most brutal installment to date. The game  returned to a mature presentation and reinvented its classic 2D fighting  mechanic in addition to adding new gameplay features including tag team, a  deeper story mode, and nostalgic arcade battle online and offline.  Selling more than three million  units worldwide, the reinvention of the franchise became the highest-selling  fighting game of the year and won numerous ?Best Fighting Game? awards,  including Spike TV?s 2011 Video Game Awards, 2012 Academy of Interactive Arts &  Sciences Interactive Achievement Awards, and recognition from Game Informer,  Official Xbox Magazine and GameTrailers.com."*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

George Lucas Clarifies His Role As "Consultant" On The New STAR WARS Trilogy

Access  Hollywood managed to get a few words with George Lucas at the Governor's  Awards in Los Angeles on Saturday and quizzed him on what exactly his role as  "Consultant" means for _Star Wars Episode VII_ and beyond. After the mostly  disastrous prequels, many fans have met the idea of Lucas having ANY involvement  with the new movies with a great deal of trepidation (despite him creating the  beloved universe and characters). *"[If the filmmakers ask],?Who?s this guy?? I can tell them. I mean, they have a hundred encyclopedias and things, but I  actually know a lot. I can say, ?This is this and this is that.?"* In other  words, *"Basically I?m not ? I don?t really have much to do,"* he added. As  for those recent reports about Steven Spielberg helming _Episode VII_,  Lucas was also quick to dismiss the idea, stating: *"I?m pretty sure he?d  never want to do that!"*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;hvwX_ng28Q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hvwX_ng28Q8#![/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

UPDATE: 'Bard' & 'Legolas' Feature In First Official Still From THE HOBBIT: THERE AND BACK AGAIN







We're not exactly sure why an official still from the third film has made its way online before something from the  second, but we'll take it! This snap definitely confirms a much bigger role for  Bard in this series of movies, and it's also very interesting that he shares  scenes with Legolas - who obviously journeys on from Mirkwood and will not be  making a mere cameo as was expected. Thanks to Jonas for the heads up. 

_The Hobbit: An Unexpected  Journey_ hits theaters December 14th.


UPDATE: Here's a glimpse at Gandalf confronting  The Goblin King. ​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

THE HOBBIT: EW's 4 Collector's Covers; First Look At THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG Teased





















Be sure to pick up the mag on December 7th, as EW promise "an exclusive  first look at the second film in the trilogy, The Desolation of Smaug." What could it  be? Who knows, but it will no doubt be worth waiting for.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

MAN OF STEEL Trailer Classified

The trailer has finally been classified, for a run time of 2m 20s. Be sure to  check it out once the Hobbit releases next Friday.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey – 13-minute TV special! | Hobbit Movie News and Rumors | TheOneRing.net


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)

Mark Hamill Makes

Mark Hamill Makes ?Biggest Gamble of Career? with ?Sushi Girl?

When actor *Mark Hamill* read the script for his new grindhouse-style thriller ?Sushi Girl,? he immediately turned it down.
?It seemed way out of my comfort zone and ultra-violent and just nasty,? Hamill told me during an early October interview. ?It felt way too dark. I said to my agent, ?I can?t do it.??
The film, which is now available with XFINITY On Demand, chronicles the reunion of six career criminals as they confront one of their colleagues, a recently released convict who may have stolen a cache of diamonds during the botched heist that landed him behind bars in the first place. The story unfolds over a sushi dinner, where the main course is raw fish (including the deadly fugu fish) laid out upon the body of a naked woman. The cast includes well-known pop culture figures such as *Tony Todd* (?Candyman?), *Noah Hathaway* (?The NeverEnding Story?), *Michael Biehn* (?The Terminator?), *Jeff Fahey* (?The Lawnmower Man?), *Danny Trejo* (?Desperado?) and martial arts film icon *Sonny Chiba*.
Hamill plays Crow, a spineless psychopath with a surprising penchant for violence, who tortures the evening?s guest of honor by drilling chopsticks into his kneecaps and pulling out his teeth. ?I have been married to a dental hygienist for 34 years,? Hamill quipped. ?Just from a dental point of view, it?s highly offensive.?
Though seemingly against type for the man known around the world as ?Star Wars? hero Luke Skywalker, director *Kern Saxton* chose Hamill because of the 20 years the actor spent lending his voice to one of the world?s most famous _villains_ ? Batman?s arch nemesis, The Joker.
?The fact that I could play a psychopath in an animated series ? they wanted to see what I could do on camera,? Hamill explained, referencing the popular ?90s cartoon ?Batman: The Animated Series? and several new versions of the franchise that followed.
Seeking a second opinion, Hamill handed the script to two of his three children, *Griffin and Chelsea Hamill*. According to Mark, Griffin shrugged off the violence as par for the course in today?s movie market. Chelsea, on the other hand, gave her dad some tough love: ?She said, ?If you don?t do this, I don?t wanna hear you complaining about you never getting parts that Steve Buscemi or Philip Seymour Hoffman get.  You should be grateful they even thought of you for something so extreme,?? Hamill recalled.


Tony Todd in 'Sushi Girl' (Photo: Sushi Girl Films)

The 61-year-old actor agreed and, after reading the script a second time as his character Crow, found the violence more comical than gratuitous. Even still, Hamill remarked, ?I think it?s the biggest gamble of my career.?
Keep reading for more of my interview with Mark, where we discuss ?Sushi Girl,? learn his vocal inspiration for The Joker, uncover his most unusual piece of ?Star Wars? memorabilia and _blow his mind_.
*David Onda: In ?Sushi Girl,? what do you think brought these very different men together in the first place?*
*Mark Hamill:* I think, in a way, they?re sort of that dysfunctional family; they all sort of complement one another in different ways. You have the father figure in Duke, the Tony Todd character, and you have *Andy Mackenzie* playing the enforcer, and *James Duval* is the soulful member of the group. Every character serves a different function. If Crow was left to his own devices, he would probably be forging checks and pulling scams. I don?t know if he has the depth to pull off a robbery on his own, but within the family, it all works.
*Onda: It?s funny you mentioned the dysfunctional family, because I sort of amused myself imagining Luke Skywalker, the Candyman and Atreyu  pulling off this diamond heist together?*
*Hamill:* [laughs] It?s chock-a -block with iconic figures ? not only the main characters, but to be able to get Michael Biehn, Danny Trejo and Sonny Chiba. I mean, it?s like a pop culture dream. It?s not ?A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World,? where you know you look up and say ?Oh, look, the gas station attendant is so-and-so.? They all have something to contribute and they all did just a great job and it was just a great thrill to be able to work with them.
*Onda: One of the things that struck me about your performance is that you use many of the same mannerism as when you?re performing the voice of The Joker.*


Hamill performing as The Joker (Photos: YouTube)

*Hamill:* You know, the only time I ever saw footage of me doing The Joker ? we were recording the tracks for ?Mask of the Phantasm,? the feature film. And they were doing a first-look for HBO, and they had placed cameras around the studio, but very unobtrusively.  And when I eventually saw the little promotional film, it was appalling! I had no idea that I looked like that.  I was performing and pulling my hair and gesticulating wildly! One of the things that I love about voiceover is that it?s a situation where ? because you?re not encumbered by being seen ? it?s liberating. You?re able to make broad choices that you would never make if you were on camera.  But I wasn?t aware of how I looked or how ridiculous I looked doing that character.
*Onda: Throughout your career, have movie roles been more attractive to you when they were so much further than what you?ve been known with ?Star Wars??*
*Hamill:* One of the reasons I?ve taken so well to both Broadway and voiceover is the character actor aspect of it. When you are in your gear as *Mozart* ? when you look in the mirror you?re no longer Mark Hamill ? you?re transformed. It?s easy to hide inside the shell of another character, and I love it. I love the idea of being able to disappear into another character, and one of the reasons I wanted such an extreme look for Crow was that he was an extreme personality. When he shows up, you should be able to take one look at this guy and say, ?There is something wrong with this person.? Whether it?s the inappropriate shoulder-length surfer hair, or the horn-rimmed glasses, or the fact that he wears those tennis shoes with the three-piece suit ? it?s a guy that?s not really developed right. When I put myself together and look in the mirror, Mark Hamill was gone and Crow was there.
*Onda: What was your inspiration for Crow?s voice?*


Hamill in 'Sushi Girl' (Photo: Sushi Girl Films)

*Hamill:* I was sort of channeling an understudy of mine that I worked with in a musical called ?Harrigan ?n Hart.? I mean, his cynicism and his humor I found similar. I would hate to demean or defame this guy, because obviously he is nothing like Crow, but his outlook and dark humor and his cynicism was similar. When I was asked what was my inspiration for The Joker ? did I pattern it after *Caesar Romero* or *Jack Nicholson* ? I said, ?Not really.? When I look back, I?m thinking *Claude Rains* was kind of an inspiration, because I remember loving him so much. As a kid, I loved the Invisible Man with his ? [in a gravelly voice] ?Crazy?! You think I?m crazy? I?ll show you who?s crazy.? He had that wonderful wit and that dynamic energy, and his voice was really compelling. I wanted to have all the colors in the rainbow with Joker, from dark and menacing to buoyant and exuberant silliness and grand theatricality ? a little *Charles Nelson Reilly*. I mean, I was all over the place. I loved character actors and I loved the sounds of various dialect voices. The Joker is sort of mid-Atlantic. He?s not really British, but he?s not really fully American. The one wondrous thing about playing crazy people, whether its Crow or The Joker, is that when someone?s crazy, they are, by definition, unpredictable. And when you?re unpredictable, you?re never boring.
*Onda: ?Star Wars? actor Anthony Daniels once told me he still has an old box of C-3P0?s cereal. What?s the most unusual piece of ?Star Wars? memorabilia you own?*
*Hamill:* I do happen to have a box of 3-CP0?s, but I notice if it?s food products, and you store it in the attic, the mice will find it. I have a box somewhere without the cereal, because god knows it would be petrified by now. I was lucky ? they let me keep my boots from the first one. I got to keep the Storm Trooper helmet that I rescued the princess in. Ironically, the Storm Trooper helmet that I have is not nearly as well-made or constructed as the commercial versions that you can buy. The ones you buy are meant to last forever. The one that I kept was meant to last for 10 weeks of filming. The inner visor is just a piece of green cellophane taped to the inside, with these eye holes. I never expected to be a pair of Underoos . The merchandising aspect of it was great fun for me, because I?m a real pop culture kind of creature. I loved the idea of being a bubblegum card.
*Onda: I have an amazing original Darth Vader phone that my grandfather passed down to me.*


C-3PO's cereal box (Photo: Kellogg's)

*Hamill:* Oh! That converts your voice into his voice?
*Onda: Yes. And Vader?s just lights up. It?s one of my favorite things.*
*Hamill:* That?s wonderful! The ingenuity of what they come up with is astonishing. I love the fact that, one time, my face was on the back of a cereal box ? probably 3-CP0?s ? and it was a mask where you cut out the eye holes and put a string through the side. It makes me feel like I?m 11 years old all over again. I immediately become a child and remember going, ?Please, mom, buy me those Cocoa Puffs, because there?s a Superman inside.? When you realize how much those kinds of things mean, especially to the children, I can relate to it.
*Onda: For as world-renowned as you are for being Luke Skywalker, it?s funny that, as a ?90s kid, I knew you as The Joker first.*
*Hamill:* A lot of people don?t know I?m The Joker, because who could read the credits that fly by at that speed? And that?s fine with me. It was a learning moment when I realized I don?t mind not getting that recognition, because it works so well. When all the elements come together ? the script and the artwork and the music ? I don?t need the spotlight and the curtain call. I really am proud of that, and the fact that, for a lot of people, it?s an anonymous actor doing [The Joker] ? that?s even more flattering.
*Onda: It was like finding out that Uncle Phil from ?Fresh Prince of Bel-Air? was the voice of Shredder in the ?Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles? cartoon.*
*Hamill:* [laughs hard] I didn?t know that!
*Onda: Yes! It blows my mind.*
*Hamill:* Well, you just blew _my_ mind.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)

Director Francis Lawrence Discusses CONSTANTINE Fanboys & The I AM LEGEND Endings

John Constantine was first appeared in an issue of "Swamp Thing," created by  legendary comic book writer Alan Moore. Several years later the  character would garner his own comic book series "Hellblazer," written by Jamie  Delano. It has proven to be quite popular as it is the longest running title  under DC Comics' edgier venue, Vertigo.

When Francis Lawrence began  working on his first feature film, 2005's _Constantine_ he knew he was going to hear  an earful from fans as he stripped away the character's blonde locks, British  accent and switched the setting from London to Los Angeles. But hey he still had  lung cancer and a trenchcoat.

Having Keanu Reeves fill the role of the  renegade occultist certainly didn't befriend Lawrence to the fanboys either as  the actor doesn't look anything like the singer, Sting, which the character is  meant to resemble, nor has the actor's talents ever been confused with Sir  Lawrence Olivier. But outside of diehard fans of the comic, most were able to  overlook those superficial changes, and except Keanu in the role as Lawrence did  an admirable job of conveying the character's darker qualities. His Constantine  was still the chain smoking, self-destructive, cynical man with a surly  attitude. Although I would say Lawrence's biggest achievement with the film was the overall gloomy look and the amount of  meaningful violence that he was able to include in a PG-13 rated film.




Jack  Giroux: All of your films so far have been adaptations. Do you just really enjoy  having fans watch your every move?

*Francis Lawrence: No, actually, I  really don?t [Laughs]. I have to say, doing Water for Elephants, it was  nice because it was out of the fanboy world. My first two movies were in that  comic book, fanboy, sci-fi fantasy world, where you have all these guys who live  on their computers watching your every move. It was nice with Water for  Elephants, because the fans of the book were really supportive all the way  through. Usually, it?s the other way around, dealing with every little thing.  For Constantine, people said, ?He?s not English or blond,? and the list  goes on.*

JG: Do you ever feel like saying, ?It?s a movie,??

*FL: Yeah, all the time. By the way, it is  an adaptation, so things have to change sometimes.*

JG: How seriously  do you take those reactions? I love what Matthew Vaughn once said, ?You?ll read  a negative reaction online, but it may be from a 10-year-old who knows nothing  about making movies.?

*FL: That?s absolutely true. Also, usually the  people who feel so passionately about a certain comic, especially Hellblazer, which isn?t the biggest comic in the world, it?s a small  slice of the moviegoing public.*​
He also talked to _*Movie  Pilot*_ about the two endings that were created for his and Will  Smith's _I Am Legend_. Each ending can be viewed below, the first is the  original ending (referred to as the "alternate ending") that was loathed at test  screenings and replaced for what is now the theatrical/official version.

JG:  Was it tough adapting the extremes of the novel?

*FL: The book is  pretty extremes at times, but this was a very loose adaptation of the book. It  takes somethings from the book, The Omega Man, and some things we  completely made up. The original novel is vampires and takes place in Compton,  so it?s different. Our original ending is what the novella was about, though;  the idea of being scared of these creatures we only know as legend, and then we  realize they?re the norm; man is the monster. We had some of that in the first  ending, not in the theatrical release.*​





JG:  What ending do you prefer?

*FL: I like both in different ways. I prefer  the original one, because it?s the philosophical ending I enjoy; that what we  perceive as the monster isn?t really the monster. I might skew that direction.  In tests, people really, really hated it.*

JG: I?ve heard filmmakers  say that?s a major problem with test screenings, when it comes to dealing with  ambitious endings; you?re asking for gut reactions.

*FL: Yeah, the  endings are always the biggest things with these test cards. I both hate them  and like them. I think it?s the most nerve-wracking moment, doing those test  screenings. You do learn from them, though; what?s confusing, slow, or too  fast.*​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)

FANTASTIC FOUR Reboot Gets A 2015 Release Date!

With _The  Wolverine_ and _X-Men: Days of Future_ already on track, 20th Century  Fox's next big-screen adaptation based on a Marvel Comics property is the _Fantastic Four_ reboot. And according to *Exhibitor Relations*, the  reboot has been given a release date, which slates the all-new take on Marvel's  First Family for a premiere in the same year as _Star Wars Episode VII_,  maybe _Justice League_, and of course the other anticipated Marvel  superhero ensemble flick, _The Avengers_ sequel. 

The new _Fantastic Four_ film will hit theaters on *March, 6, 2015*! In addition  to the release date, Fox also announced that _The Wolverine_, _X-Men:  Days of Future Past_, _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_ and _Percy  Jackson: Sea of Monsters_ will all be 3D releases. No surprise there. Anyhow,  directed by _Chronicle_ helmer Josh Trank, who officially signed on back in  July, the reboot is being penned by Jeremy Slater, who promises a take on the superhero team that ?fans deserve.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)

First Poster For Joseph Kosinski's OBLIVION Debuts
Tom Cruise stars in Oblivion, an original and groundbreaking  cinematic event from the director of TRON: Legacy and the producer of Rise of  the Planet of the Apes.  On a spectacular future Earth that has evolved beyond  recognition, one man?s confrontation with the past will lead him on a journey of  redemption and discovery as he battles to save mankind.

Jack Harper  (Cruise) is one of the last few drone repairmen stationed on Earth.  Part of a  massive operation to extract vital resources after decades of war with a  terrifying threat known as the Scavs, Jack?s mission is nearly complete.

Living in and patrolling the breathtaking skies from thousands of feet  above, his soaring existence is brought crashing down when he rescues a  beautiful stranger from a downed spacecraft.  Her arrival triggers a chain of  events that  forces him to question everything he knows and puts the fate of  humanity in his hands.​




The first trailer will  debut Sunday, December 9th on iTunes Trailers. It is said to be attached to  screenings of _Jack Reacher_ (which also stars Cruise) and possibly _The  Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ later this month. Be sure to check CBM when  the trailer's released.

_Oblivion_ also stars Morgan Freeman, Olga  Kurylenko, Andrea Riseborough, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau and Melissa Leo. The film is set to hit theaters April 19th, 2013, and will be  released in IMAX a week before.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)

First Still From THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG Released

With _The Hobbit: An  Unexpected Journey_ hitting theaters next week, promotion is already  beginning for the other two installments from Peter Jackson's anticipated  Middle-earth trilogy. Recently, we saw the first still from the third movie, _There And Back Again_, which is set to be  released in 2014. Now, as previously promised, *Entertainment Weekly* have  debuted the first still from the second part of the series, _The Desolation Of  Smaug_. The site speculate that Martin Freeman's Bilbo Baggins is being  frightened by the villainous Smaug (Benedict Cumberbatch). _"The dragon is a  huge, wonderful, amazing part of the story, but it doesn?t end there,"_ says  screenwriter and producer Philippa Boyens regarding the plot of _There And  Back Again_. "_Everyone can suspect there?s a rather large _battle_ in film three."_ Of course, he's referring to the  epic Battle of Five Armies.   







_The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ is set to hit theaters December  14th; _The Desolation Of Smaug_ will arrive December 13th, 2013; _There  And Back Again_ is scheduled to be released July 18th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

IRON MAN 3: Wang Xuequi Offcially Cast As






According to Deadline, after prepping the shoot for a week in Mainland  China, Marvel will begin filming scenes for _Iron Man 3_ in Beijing on  Monday, and veteran Chinese actor Wang Xuequi has officially been cast as Dr Wu - a slight variation on 'Chen Lu' who he was previously rumored to be playing.  Apparently the character was originally going to be played by Andy Lau until he  had to back out, and was thought to be an ally to Tony Stark. But when it leaked  that the character's name was Chen Lu - who in the comics becomes Radioactive Man - it was assumed he must be a  villain, and Deadline have also confirmed this, saying Xuequi will have a  villainous role, but that it is "not a huge part". We don't know if Lu will  actually transform into Radioactive man in the movie of course.

Xuequi - dubbed the "Chinese Sean  Connery" - has had a career spanning 25 years, appearing in the likes of _Yellow Earth_ (1984) and _The Big Parade_ (1986), Huang Jianxin?s  Samsara, and Zhang Yimou?s _Codename Cougar_ (1989), and more recently the  award-winning _Forever Enthralled_ (2008) and _Bodyguards and  Assassins_ (2009).


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

New IRON MAN 3 Images Showcase Wang Xuequi's Role


Coinciding with the announcement that filming will pick up Monday  in Beijing  and that _Bodyguards and Assassins_ actor Wang Xuequi will portray ?Dr Wu? in the Shane Black-directed actioner, Marvel and DMG Entertainment have just  released new _Iron Man 3_ images showcasing the Chinese actor's role. One  featuring Robert Downey Jr., a movie still shows Xuequi, Gwyneth Paltrow & Don  Cheadle.

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

Wicked Infographic Details Every Zombie Kill From THE WALKING DEAD 

*National  Post News* has put together one of the best infographics that I have  ever seen. It details every zombie kill from AMC's hit television series _The  Walking Dead_, in chronological order. Even  showing how they met their  demise.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS IMAX Footage Details Hit

Today a few lucky folks got to  see the 9-minute IMAX prologue of J.J. Abrams highly anticipated _Star  Trek_ sequel. The director asked those in attendance not to go into too much  detail, but we have a brief outline for you here if you're interested. There are  some mild SPOILERS

First off, the general  consensus seems to be a very positive one, and I haven't heard from anyone who  wasn't thoroughly impressed by what they saw. By all accounts the 3D/IMAX  experience went over very well, and there was a surprisingly light tone to the  footage screened, as Abrams wanted to assure fans that there would still be a  sense of fun to the film despite the title, and the pretty gloomy announcement  teaser we saw the other day. Another thing to note is that the identity of  Benedict Cumberbatch's villain is still unknown, despite appearing in the  prologue and actually being asked outright who he is by another character.  Anyway, the most revealing breakdown I've seen came from the guys at  Cinemablend, so have a look at what they had to say..
*"The first half of the footage begins with Noel Clarke and Kayla  Hassan as parents visiting their sick child ? who appears to be losing her hair ? in the hospital. We see Cumberbatch come up from behind Clarke while he is  standing on a terrace grieving and the mystery man says, ?I can save her. I can  save your daughter.? As an extra tease, Clarke actually asks Cumberbatch who he  is, but instead of getting an answer we just get a slow zoom on the Sherlock  actor?s face. So we know that his character has some kind of healing ability ? whether he?s a doctor or it?s something supernatural ? but we remain in the dark  about his actual name. 

That part takes up all of two minutes, leaving  the rest of the footage to focus on the crew of the Enterprise ? Abrams? really  living up to his word in that respect. As seen in the trailer that was released  this past week, Kirk (Chris Pine) and Bones (Karl Urban) are down on a strange  planet with weird red plants running for their life while Uhura (Zoe Saldana),  Sulu (John Cho) and Spock (Zachary Quinto) are flying around on a hovercraft  somewhere else on the same world dealing with an erupting volcano that threatens  to destroy everything on the planet (this also happens to be the scene where  Spock is wearing the volcano suit that we got to see not only in on-set photos  but also the three-frame clip that Abrams brought to Conan last month). It?s an  interesting way to re-introduce the characters, as they are seemingly  three-quarters through a mission we know very little about, but it?s definitely  thrilling and by the end the stakes are so high that you become immediately  engaged with what?s going on."*​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)

UPDATED: New Image From STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Released




*UPDATE:* According to *Coming Soon*, Paramount Pictures claims that  the name of Benedict Cumberbatch's character in the film is *John Harrison*, which is probably a  misdirection as they will try to keep the real name a mystery.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)

Klingons Confirmed For STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS; Alice Eve's Role Revealed






As the internet goes space-crazy over all of the lovely _Star Trek  Into Darkness_ footage and info over the last few days, we have even more  news on J.J. Abrams' highly anticipated sci-fi follow up. More new footage was screened today for a  select few at the Bad Robot Avid Post Production Webinar, and it turns out those  rumors of Klingons on the starboard bow were true after all..

SHH's Silas  Lesnick Tweeted the following..









This should make Trekkies pretty happy. The Klingons were allies of  Starfleet in the later _Star Trek_ series, but the early incarnations  served as the show's/movie's primary antagonists. Hopefully we'll find out a bit  more about their appearance in _Star Trek Into Darkness_ as more info on  the footage leaks. 

Also, Frosty from Collider just Tweeted this..






That would be Dr. Carol Marcus, as in Kirk's love interest and Mother to his  son David - at least in the old continuity. She also created 'Project Genesis',  the scientific breakthrough responsible for bringing Spock back to life after  his sacrifice to save the Enterprise from Khan in _Star Trek 2_.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)

SUPERMAN: MAN OF STEEL Viral Marketing Begins With Alien Transmissions

Viral  marketing for Zack Snyder's upcoming Superman film, _Man of Steel_, has kicked off with a website  claiming that it has received alien messages from deep space and would like help  decoding them. Update! It appears as though a  Kryptonian countdown has begun.nailbiter111  - 12/10/2012






A new website, the "Deep Space Radio Wave Project" (DSRW), has just surfaced  online, and it is most likely a viral website for the new Superman film, _Man of Steel_. You can see on the bottom of the  webpage that it is copyrighted by Warner Bros., the studio producing the film. 





*Mission Statement
Welcome to the home of the  DSRW Project, a private non-profit research organization with a network of  world-wide interstellar communication facilities that support the exploration of  our solar system and the universe. We believe our research is essential to  understanding the origin of life.

Our mission is to capture deep space  radio waves and analyze them for patterns and messages. We share our findings  with the public and work together to answer the question, ?Are we alone in the  universe?? Through collaboration, we will separate real communication from  galactic white noise.*

The goal is to recognize a pattern of sounds  and mark them off in the corresponding boxes provided to unlock each  interstellar signal. So far fans have very quickly decoded all ten messages that  were provided, but check back often for more. 

Update! Thanks to *TheManOfSteel1013* we can now see  what appears to be a countdown with Kryptonian symbols. What is coming? Perhaps  the new _Man of Steel_ trailer?



_CLICK IMAGE TO VIEW THE COUNTDOWN_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)

THE SAINT Headed To Television With Eliza Dushku

_Eliza Dushku_ (Buffy the Vampire Slayer,  Tru Calling) has joined the _Brad Krevoy_ project as a love interest for  English actor _Adam Rayner_ ( Hawthorne,Dragon Age: Redemption ), who  portrays _Simon Templar_ in a backdoor pilot (A backdoor pilot is a  television movie which is used to gauge audience interest.  If popular,  the tv movie will go on to become a television series).  _Simon West_ (  Lara Croft: Tomb Raider, The Expendables 2) is directing the pilot from a script  by _Jesse Alexander_ (Heroes, Alias). 

Simon Templar was created by _Leslie Charteris_ in 1928 for a series of books published as *"The  Saint"*, which lasted nearly 60 years. The Saint has previously given the  small and big screen treatment including a 1960s series starring _Roger  Moore_, and a 1997 film starring _Val Kilmer_.

A British  intellectual property, The Saint has often drawn comparisons to _James  Bond_.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)

‘Dallas’ Plans Funeral for J.R. Ewing | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Three weeks after television icon *Larry Hagman* passed away due to complications from cancer, ?Dallas? is lining up its own funeral for Hagman?s famed alter ego J.R. Ewing.TVLine reports that ?Dallas? will lay one of television?s greatest villains to rest on the eighth episode of the upcoming season, which will air on March 11 and a number of veterans from the original version of the show will show up to pay their final respects.
Despite his failing health, Hagman was able to complete several episodes of the show before his death. According to the story, ?although production was not significantly impacted, producers quickly began crafting a proper sendoff ? one that is rumored to feature a number of returning Dallas vets (including several that have not yet been seen on the TNT version.)?
The show is slated to return to TNT on Jan. 28.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)

Brenton Thwaites And Nicola Peltz To Join Mark Wahlberg In TRANSFORMERS 4







According to Twitchfilm, _Transformers 4_ has found its pair  of young co-stars to battle Decepticons alongside Marky Mark. Nicola Peltz  (_The Last Airbender_) is said to have beat Isabelle Cornish, Gabriella  Wilde and Margaret Qualley for her role, while Thwaites (soon to be seen in _Maleficent_) was up against the likes of Luke Grimes, Landon Liboiron,  Jack Reynor and Hunter Parrish. Apparently Peltz will play Wahlberg's teenage  daughter, and Thwaites her race car driver boyfriend. How super awesome does  that sound? The story will revolve around the Transformers blowing up The Great  Wall Of China or something.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

ARROW Casts Former TEEN WOLF Star To Portray 'Roy Harper'


According to *TVGuide*, The CW has signed former _Teen Wolf_ actor Colton Haynes to  portray Roy Harper, who DC Comics fans know as 'Red Arrow', 'Speedy' or even  'Arsenal'. However, it's quite obvious we won't see him shooting arrows just  yet. 







Executive  Producer Greg Berlanti said that *"We were big fans of Colton from Teen  Wolf and we are thrilled he's joining Arrow." *The CW has  described the character as *"a handsome, street-savvy, teenager from 'the  Glades,' the harsh, poverty-stricken portion of Starling City."*. Harper will  be introduced as a love interest to Thea Queen, who is *"destined to become a  significant part of her life and an important player in the larger world of  Arrow."*

The character is expected to show up in Early 2013 after the  mid-season finale, and will be introduced to Oliver in "an unexpected way".  Haynes joins Seth Gabel (Vertigo), John Barrowman, Katie Cassidy, Stephen Amell  and Colin Donnell in the cast of _Arrow_.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

Terence Stamp On Playing General Zod; Gives His Thoughts On Michael Shannon & MAN OF STEEL

Terence Stamp is something of  a Brit icon, having appeared in the likes of _ Young Guns, Far from the  Madding Crowd, Priscilla Queen Of The Desert_ and of course, _Superman  2_ as the villainous General Zod. He is also very spiritual, funny,  forthcoming, and, what you might call, eccentric! The Playlist conducted a  lengthy interview with the actor at the Marrakech International Film Festival,  and asked him about Zack Snyder's _Man Of Steel_, and if he was curious  about how another actor would interpret Zod. 






_"Not really. I mean, I will see it... But for me, it was my  comeback _movie_. I?d been out of work for eight years and living in  India. I was a swami in an ashram, with long hair and a beard, and I was in  orange. When the work had stopped I kept thinking next week will be a job, next  month will be a job. And then I was travelling and learning all these  metaphysical techniques and breathing and tantra and finally I got to an ashram  in Pune and it seemed like the most beautiful women from every country in the  world were there, and they were all totally empowered [twinkle which allows us  to know precisely what he means by ?empowered?]. So then I let go, I thought no,  I won?t go back to showbiz, this is my life now."_​
Well,  who could blame him for being hesitant to return. The site also relayed to Stamp  that Michael Shgannon had said his turn as Zod would be a tough act to follow,  and that he "nailed" the role. _"Oh wow. Well, I?m sure he?s going to be  fantastic because it?s a fantastic role,"_ he responded. _"All I can say is  he needs to be very present. When I walked onto that set I?d been an ashram for  a year, learning to separate orgasm from ejaculation. I was rechannelling the  lifeforce and I hadn?t been working, and when I walked on the set, it seemed  like everyone was asleep, but I was so, so ready. The only guy who was really up  for it was Brando -- he totally understood where I was coming from."_ Hear  that Shannon? I hope you cleaned the pipes before arriving on set. For the full  interview click the link below. 

Terence Stamp Talks Destiny, Vanity & His Thoughts On Michael Shannon Playing General Zod In 'Man Of Steel' | The Playlist


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;3L5pbgKyWs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3L5pbgKyWs4[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

Indian sitar virtuoso Ravi Shankar dies at 92 | General Headlines | Comcast

Indian sitar virtuoso Ravi Shankar dies at 92

NEW DELHI ? With an instrument perplexing to most Westerners, Ravi Shankar helped connect the world through music. The sitar virtuoso hobnobbed with the Beatles, became a hippie musical icon and spearheaded the first rock benefit concert as he introduced traditional Indian ragas to Western audiences over a nearly century-long career.

From George Harrison to John Coltrane, from Yehudi Menuhin to David Crosby, his connections reflected music's universality, though a gap persisted between Shankar and many Western fans. Sometimes they mistook tuning for tunes, while he stood aghast at displays like Jimi Hendrix's burning guitar.

Shankar died Tuesday at age 92. A statement on his website said he died in San Diego, near his Southern California home. The musician's foundation issued a statement saying that he had suffered upper respiratory and heart problems and had undergone heart-valve replacement surgery last week.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh also confirmed Shankar's death and called him a "national treasure."
Labeled "the godfather of world music" by Harrison, Shankar helped millions of classical, jazz and rock lovers discover the centuries-old traditions of Indian music.

"He was legend of legends," Shivkumar Sharma, a noted santoor player who performed with Shankar, told Indian media. "Indian classical was not at all known in the Western world. He was the musician who had that training ... the ability to communicate with the Western audience."

He also pioneered the concept of the rock benefit with the 1971 Concert For Bangladesh. To later generations, he was known as the estranged father of popular American singer Norah Jones.

His last musical performance was with his other daughter, sitarist Anoushka Shankar Wright, on Nov. 4 in Long Beach, California; his foundation said it was to celebrate his 10th decade of creating music. The multiple Grammy winner learned that he had again been nominated for the award the night before his surgery.

"It's one of the biggest losses for the music world," said Kartic Seshadri, a Shankar protege, sitar virtuoso and music professor at the University of California, San Diego. "There's nothing more to be said."
As early as the 1950s, Shankar began collaborating with and teaching some of the greats of Western music, including violinist Menuhin and jazz saxophonist Coltrane. He played well-received shows in concert halls in Europe and the United States, but faced a constant struggle to bridge the musical gap between the West and the East.

Describing an early Shankar tour in 1957, Time magazine said. "U.S. audiences were receptive but occasionally puzzled."
His close relationship with Harrison, the Beatles lead guitarist, shot Shankar to global stardom in the 1960s.

Harrison had grown fascinated with the sitar, a long-necked string instrument that uses a bulbous gourd for its resonating chamber and resembles a giant lute. He played the instrument, with a Western tuning, on the song "Norwegian Wood," but soon sought out Shankar, already a musical icon in India, to teach him to play it properly.

The pair spent weeks together, starting the lessons at Harrison's house in England and then moving to a houseboat in Kashmir and later to California.
Gaining confidence with the complex instrument, Harrison recorded the Indian-inspired song "Within You Without You" on the Beatles' "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band," helping spark the raga-rock phase of 60s music and drawing increasing attention to Shankar and his work.

Shankar's popularity exploded, and he soon found himself playing on bills with some of the top rock musicians of the era. He played a four-hour set at the Monterey Pop Festival and the opening day of Woodstock.

Though the audience for his music had hugely expanded, Shankar, a serious, disciplined traditionalist who had played Carnegie Hall, chafed against the drug use and rebelliousness of the hippie culture.
"I was shocked to see people dressing so flamboyantly. They were all stoned. To me, it was a new world," Shankar told Rolling Stone of the Monterey festival.

While he enjoyed Otis Redding and the Mamas and the Papas at the festival, he was horrified when Hendrix lit his guitar on fire.
"That was too much for me. In our culture, we have such respect for musical instruments, they are like part of God," he said.

In 1971, moved by the plight of millions of refugees fleeing into India to escape the war in Bangladesh, Shankar reached out to Harrison to see what they could do to help.

In what Shankar later described as "one of the most moving and intense musical experiences of the century," the pair organized two benefit concerts at Madison Square Garden that included Eric Clapton, Bob Dylan and Ringo Starr.
The concert, which spawned an album and a film, raised millions of dollars for UNICEF and inspired other rock benefits, including the 1985 Live Aid concert to raise funds for famine relief in Ethiopia and the 2010 Hope For Haiti Now telethon.
Ravindra Shankar Chowdhury was born April 7, 1920, in the Indian city of Varanasi.

At the age of 10, he moved to Paris to join the world famous dance troupe of his brother Uday. Over the next eight years, Shankar traveled with the troupe across Europe, America and Asia, and later credited his early immersion in foreign cultures with making him such an effective ambassador for Indian music.

During one tour, renowned musician Baba Allaudin Khan joined the troupe, took Shankar under his wing and eventually became his teacher through 7 1/2 years of isolated, rigorous study of the sitar.
"Khan told me you have to leave everything else and do one thing properly," Shankar told The Associated Press.

In the 1950s, Shankar began gaining fame throughout India. He held the influential position of music director for All India Radio in New Delhi and wrote the scores for several popular films. He began writing compositions for orchestras, blending clarinets and other foreign instruments into traditional Indian music.
And he became a de facto tutor for Westerners fascinated by India's musical traditions.

He gave lessons to Coltrane, who named his son Ravi in Shankar's honor, and became close friends with Menuhin, recording the acclaimed "West Meets East" album with him. He also collaborated with flutist Jean Pierre Rampal, composer Philip Glass and conductors Andre Previn and Zubin Mehta.

"Any player on any instrument with any ears would be deeply moved by Ravi Shankar. If you love music, it would be impossible not to be," singer Crosby, whose band The Byrds was inspired by Shankar's music, said in the book "The Dawn of Indian Music in the West: Bhairavi."

Shankar's personal life, however, was more complex.

His 1941 marriage to Baba Allaudin Khan's daughter, Annapurna Devi, ended in divorce. Though he had a decades-long relationship with dancer Kamala Shastri that ended in 1981, he had relationships with several other women in the 1970s.
In 1979, he fathered Norah Jones with New York concert promoter Sue Jones, and in 1981, Sukanya Rajan, who played the tanpura at his concerts, gave birth to his daughter Anoushka.
He grew estranged from Sue Jones in the 80s and didn't see Norah for a decade, though they later re-established contact.

He married Rajan in 1989 and trained young Anoushka as his heir on the sitar. In recent years, father and daughter toured the world together.
When Jones shot to stardom and won five Grammy awards in 2003, Anoushka Shankar was nominated for a Grammy of her own.

Shankar himself won three Grammy awards and was nominated for an Oscar for his musical score for the movie "Gandhi." His album "The Living Room Sessions, Part 1" earned him his latest Grammy nomination, for best world music album.
Despite his fame, numerous albums and decades of world tours, Shankar's music remained a riddle to many Western ears.

Shankar was amused after he and colleague Ustad Ali Akbar Khan were greeted with admiring applause when they opened the Concert for Bangladesh by twanging their sitar and sarod for a minute and a half.
"If you like our tuning so much, I hope you will enjoy the playing more," he told the confused crowd, and then launched into his set.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

36 Screengrabs From The New PACIFIC RIM Trailer
[h=2]Hit the jump to check over  thirty-five high-quality screenshots from the debut trailer of director  Guillermo del Toro's epic robots versus inter-dimensional monsters film, _Pacific Rim_.[/h]nailbiter111  - 12/12/2012






_CLICK IMAGES TO ENLARGE_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch claims he is NOT playing Khan!

While being interviewed by  Access Hollywood's Scott Mantz, Benedict assured Scott that he would not be  portraying legendary Star Trek baddie Khan Noonien Singh in the forthcoming  sequel slated for 2013.

In fact, he downplays the Khan rumors as  "strange" and furthermore simply regards it as 'fun speculation'

Here's  the exact excerpt from the conversation-

"A few have asked that which is  strange, I play a character called John and not that other name" Benedict  continued. "It?s interesting. Speculation is speculation and that?s all fun"






While being obviously coy in the interview, Benedict was however able to  give us a few more nuggets of information on his character and even going so far  as to saying that he hopes at one point or other in the film, we will be able to SYMPATHIZE with his character and  the reasons he is doing what he's doing in the film.  Read on for details!

~ "I play John Harrison who?s a terrorist and an extraordinary character in  his own right," the Brit said. "He?s somebody who is not your two-dimensional  cookie cutter villain. He?s got an extraordinary purpose, and I hope that at one  point or other in the film you might even sympathize with the reasons he?s doing  what he?s doing ? not necessarily the means and the destruction he causes. But  it was a great ride, not just because he?s the bad guy and the antagonist but  also because he has a purpose and it?s hard not to see his point of view at  certain points."

So according to Benedict and prior interviews with other crew-members,  he's a villain we should most likely "sympathize" with...perhaps the plot has  some connection with that sick little girl who was mentioned in the prologue?   Perhaps that's his reason for doing what he's doing? Only time will tell And  what do you all think of his dismissing of the Khan rumors? Still think he's  Khan? I personally doubt this will simmer the Khan speculation as Mr.  Cumberbatch had stated himself- "speculation is speculation and that's all fun"  but if I were to take a bet- I'd bet against Khan popping up in this film at all.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

MTV News interview with J.J Abrams!

Greetings CBMers, MTV News was  able to get a bit more out of Director J.J Abrams about the villain of the  upcoming Star Trek sequel. While trying to dodge the question about the specific  identity of said villain, Abrams was able to sneak in a few hints as to what we  can expect from this new threat.

"The whole thing, not just his  backstory, but his agenda, his plan, his secret, all that is what, for me at  least, makes him such a frightening and cool villain," Abrams said. "Also, the  real villains ? when they're not just two-dimensional, angry vengeful types ? don't see themselves as the bad guy. They are the good guy and have complete  rationale and motivation"

Abrams continued...

*"So true to form, the character that Benedict plays has an absolute  sense of right and wrong, and he's on the right side."*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto And Benedict Cumberbatch Talk STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS

Speaking with *MTV News*, Chris Pine (Jim Kirk), Zachary Quinto (Spock) and  Benedict Cumberbatch (John Harrison) discuss J.J. Abrams' highly anticipated  sequel _Star Trek Into Darkness_. Cumberbatch offers some new details on  his heavily debated villain, calling him a terrorist and teasing his  relationship with Spock and Kirk, as well his overall motivation as an  adversary. Meanwhile, Quinto addresses the possibility of one or more members of  the Enterprise crew would be killed off, saying that the stakes are definitely  higher this time around and that Cumberbatch's character is unlike any _Star  Trek_ villain before. Finally, Pine comments on the chances of Kirk having a  love interest in Alice Eve's Carol Marcus, and how the character's scientific  knowledge has a "big part" in solving a crisis in the film.  


_"He's a  terrorist; he operates as a terrorist. He has extraordinary physical powers, but  also mental powers. He can sow an idea, which is as powerful as gunshots or  close-hand combat, which he's masterful in. He tears into the fabric of both the  world and the Enterprise family, and he leaves behind him a trail of  devastation. It's quite exciting to watch."_

_"Giving away the full  motivation would ruin it, but it's personal. It's also _political_, I think. He's somebody who, at some point in the  film, you should feel a certain amount of empathy towards his cause, if not his  means. ... There's no two-dimensional obstacle he presents purely and simply by  the fact that he's opposing our hero. He has an interesting relationship with  Kirk, and with Spock in a way. He very much plays them off against each other.  There's an element of shadow to him and Kirk."_


_"There's  reason to worry, let's say that much. The enemy that we face in this _movie_ played by Benedict Cumberbatch is entirely different  than enemies that we've seen this crew face in the past. There is an  insidiousness, a ruthlessness and a fierce intelligence about his character that  almost infiltrates and undermines the connectivity of the crew. There's a lot  more at risk, so.. who knows."_


_"What I will  say about the film is that so much happens, with the _action_, the plot, the current of it is so fast, there's  really not much time for Kirk to do anything other than save the crew and save  his own ass, because danger is imminent, and all that. But clearly, Kirk being  Kirk, Kirk loves a blonde, and Alice is a beautiful woman, so the flirting and  the connection is there. I'll leave it to the people who watch to see how far it  goes. But what she adds to it ... she, her scientific knowledge and her  education, scientifically speaking, plays a big part in helping solve the  crisis."_​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

New G. I. JOE: RETALIATION Theatrical Trailer Debuts

New G. I. JOE: RETALIATION  Theatrical Trailer Debuts

[video=youtube;OTrJf_LE34g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OTrJf_LE34g[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)

CONFIRMED: Garrett Hedlund to Star in TRON 3

Our friends over at NEXTMOVIE.com have the exclusive word from Garrett Hedlund  himself. Hedlund played Sam Flynn in "TRON: Legacy"

"Yeah," Hedlund said when we pressed him for details on his "Tron"  participation while doing press in New York ahead of the U.S. release of "On the Road." "Are we gonna break this now?"

"Disney's very excited," he said of the project. "That's about that. You  know, yeah, I'm very excited, Disney's very excited."​
Jesse  Wigutow is in negotiations to write the script, and "TRON: Legacy" director  Joseph Kosinski is returning to helm the 3rd film.

Rumored but still unofficial is that production  may begin in 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)

Worldwide Release Schedule for Zack Snyder's MAN OF STEEL Revealed

With a thanks to the *Man  of Steel Fans* Twitter account for the heads-up, check  out the complete list of worldwide release dates for the highly-anticipated reboot below, and  see when Zack Snyder's _Man of Steel_ will soar into theaters in your  country.
_Click on the image to enlarge._



​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)

Peter Jackson's footage of the Hobbit premiere in NZ. That girl is all grown up!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151375756696807


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)

Syfy Pulls ‘Haven’ Episode Following Tragedy | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Syfy Pulls ?Haven? Episode Following Tragedy

The horrific tragedy at a Newton, Conn. elementary school is prompting Syfy to make a quick swap of its series ?Haven.?The episode originally set to run tonight featured a series of murders at a high school, but that will now be replaced by a holiday ?*Eureka*? special at 10 p.m.
?Tonight?s scheduled 10PM episode of Haven contained scenes of fictitious violence in a high school,? the network said in a statement. ?In light of today?s tragedy in Newtown, Connecticut, we have decided not to air it. At this time, no decision has been made as to when the episode will air.?
TVLine quoted *Laura Vandervoort*, who was set to guest star in the two-episode arc tonight, as praising the move. 
?There?s a fine line between our art of evoking emotions in others, portraying tainted, troubled and broken characters, and reality,? she said. ?I feel immense pain and sympathy for the families and children [in Newtown] and couldn?t bear the thought of the images in tonight?s episode upsetting people.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg Talks TRANSFORMERS 4; Says It Will Be


In anticipation  of his recent thriller _Broken City_, two-time Oscar-nominated actor  Mark Wahlberg talked recently with *I Am Rogue* and *Collider* about nabbing the lead role in Michael Bay's  fourth installment to the _Transformers_ franchise. Explaining how he was  offered the role from his _Pain and Gain_ director, and why he accepted,  Wahlberg also says filming starts in May; more precisely:

*?...I had  a great experience working with Michael. We really hit it off. We complement  each other so well on set and we took something that was really good and I think  we made something special with Pain and Gain. He said to me (on set), 'What do  you think about doing a Transformers movie with me?' I said, 'Well, what do you want me to do? He  told me and I said, 'Absolutely!' I think it will be the most challenging role  that I?ve played and it?s an opportunity for me to do something extremely  different. It?s going to be very different from what the first ones were. I?m  excited about it. I talked to Steven Spielberg and I talked to Brian Grazer and  I said, 'Don?t worry guys, this is not me taking a paycheck and running with it.  This is me trying to ? I liked what the guys did with like The Avengers, for  instance. When I watched that movie I was not interested in seeing it at all but it was  entertaining for me as well as for my kids. I think they did a really good job  and we want to do something special with it, so I?m excited about  it.?*

The temporarily-titled _Transformers 4_ also  stars Nicola Peltz, who's playing Mark Wahlberg's teenage daughter, and Brenton  Thwaites as Peltz's boyfriend. And while the film will ?absolutely? be Michael Bay's final installment, _Transformers 4_ is scheduled for release on June 29, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)

20th Century Fox Reveals Worldwide Release Dates For THE WOLVERINE





Directed by James Mangold and starring Hugh Jackman, Will Yun  Lee, Hiroyuki Sanada, Tao Okamoto and Svetlana Khodchenkova, The Wolverine is  set to hit theatres on July 26, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)

Casting Call For THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2 Confirms Shooting Dates

Details on The Amazing Spider-Man sequel have been slowly, but surely coming in.  With some new additions to the cast like Jamie Foxx(Electro) Shailene Woodley  (Mary-Jane) and Dane DeHaan (Harry Osborn), it will be interesting to see just  where exactly Marc Webb is planning on taking the film. The first official casting call for the film, working  under the title London Calling, has been released, and is looking for a stand it  for Woodley's Mary-Jane.

*SAG-AFTRA Stand In- Shailene Woodley
London Calling
Stand-in / Female / Caucasian / 18 ? 26
Grant Wilfley Casting is seeking:  SAG-AFTRA Caucasian Female, 18-20s age range, approximately 5?7-5?9, very slim,  reddish hair. This is for Stand In work for Shailene Woodley for a Camera Test.  If selected you may be asked to stand in for her the entire film, February- July.*​
Another  important bit of info on the casting call is the film dates. While it has been  rumored for sometime, it now looks as if we have confirmation that the film will indeed start filming in February and last through  July. So far the only confirmed shooting location is London.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)

Len Wiseman Reveals New Details For THE MUMMY Reboot

Back in September, it was announced that director Len Wiseman (_Live Free Or  Die Hard_, _Underworld_) has signed on to helm a reboot of Universal's _The Mummy_ series. This new take on the franchise, which began in the mid  1930's, was said to be a scarier, darker version of the mythology. Screenwriter  Jon Spaihts (_Prometheus_) was hired to pen the script, with Roberto Orci  and Alex Kurtzman (_Transformers_) producing. Now, speaking with *Movie  Web* while promoting the Blu-Ray release of his _Total Recall_ reboot (which hits  shelves December 18th), Wiseman offers an update on _The Mummy_, and  reiterates that this has absolutely nothing to do with the last three films  which starred Brendan Fraser.      

_"There was skepticism. The  difference between the two, if The Mummy is to be the next _movie_ for me, is that The Mummy is a completely different  film,"_ he says when asked whether or not his views on remakes has changed  since _Total Recall_. _"It is a modern day take. It doesn't have anything  to do with the Brendan Fraser films, and it is not a remake of any kind. The  Mummy is one of Universal's long standing, iconic characters, well before the  Brendan Fraser movies... This is such a different thing. What was attractive to  me...There is still a script to be written, and all of that....But the pitch was  to go with a much different tone. It was a Mummy like I'd never heard of before.  It's nothing like what you would expect, at all, oddly. I was picturing Egypt,  and the sand swept settings. The mummy wrappings. When I heard what they were  wanting to actually do with it, it was shocking."_

As for the film's  tone, Wiseman says that it won't be as action-oriented as the Fraser films. _"It's _horror_. It's epic. It's more of a modern day version of what  would happen if we came across a mummy in our world today. It is pretty  fascinating."_ Interestingly, Movie Web's headline calls the remake "An epic  horror movie set in present day America", although Wiseman doesn't specifically  say that the film will take place in the USA. 

Universal are  planning on releasing _The Mummmy_ sometime in 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

IRON MAN 3 Is A

Making the cover of this month's *Glow Magazine* issue,  James Badge Dale discussed the number of big movies he has forthcoming, from _The Lone Ranger_ to _Iron Man 3_. And when asked about playing one of  the villains in the latter 2013 Marvel sequel, via *Just Jared*, the actor  explained:

*?I had a great time. I went from riding a horse in the  desert for The Lone Ranger, tossed my dogs in a car and went to Iron Man 3 with  guys in robot suits. IM3 is really a dark comedy with a little bit of farce. The trick is to be able  to have the audience relate to you. Director Shane Black gave me a long leash.  We had a great time. Robert Downey Jr. loves the process of acting and loves to  be creative with a director and his fellow actors.?* About his other future projects, _*?I?m close to a deal with a film in Austin, Texas. If it works out I?ll  throw the dogs in the car and head down. Just hope there are no horses involved.  I still have horse smell in my jeans from The Lone Ranger. I?m a city boy with a  metro card. I prefer the subway.?*_


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

First Official Still From RED 2







_Red 2_ has a new director in the form of Dean Parisot  (_Justified_), and in addition to the returning cast members, adds Anthony  Hopkins (_Thor_), Neal McDonough (_Captain America: The First  Avenger_), Byung-hun Lee (_G.I. Joe: Retaliation_) and David Thewlis  (_Harry Potter/Naked_).

The sequel to the action-comedy hit RED, which reunites our team of  retired CIA operatives as they use their old-school style to take on a new set  of enemies all across Europe.​
_Red 2_ will be with us  August 2nd, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

Dennis Haysbert Discusses His Role As 'Manute' In SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR


*"I haven't finished working out to the capacity that I need  to, but he's going to be different,"* Dennis Haysbert told SuperheroHype  when asked about about shaving his head and bulking up for the role of 'Manute'  in _Sin City: A Dame to Kill For_. *"This is playing as a prequel, so it  should work out."* The actor, who is perhaps best known for playing  'President David Palmer' in _24_, is of course taking over from the late  Michael Clark Duncan. As for exactly how much of an impact that will have on his  performance, Haysbert said: *"It's going to be my character but I've spoken  extensively with Frank Miller and Robert (Rodriguez) about what they want with  the character and yes, it has to have some feel of what Michael did but I have  to make it my own."* Written and directed by Rodriguez and Miller, the actor  also had this to say about what it has so far been like to work with the duo. *"Robert sets up the camera and he does a lot of the hands-on directing but  Frank is very astute and very good at watching from a distance and just coming  in and popping in a few things in your ear that really solidifies it. Because he  comes from that comic book approach and everything is storyboarded so you  have a clear idea as to what you want to do and what he wants. It's a very cool  process."* _Sin City: A Dame to Kill For_ is currently scheduled to be  released on October 4, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

Funeral Scene Alluded To In New Casting Call For THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN Sequel

Seemingly  keeping Sam Raimi's _Spider-Man 2 (2004)_ relevant as the only Spider-Man movie without a funeral scene, a new casting call has just  surfaced for the second installment to director Marc Webb's _Amazing_ 2014  sequel. Once again courtesy of *On Location Vacations*, under the working  title _London Calling_, the call also reveals exact shooting dates and  vaguely what scenes will entail.

*SAG-AFTRA Featured Friends & Family Mourners (Feb 14th)
London Calling
2/14/2013

Background / Male or Female / All  Ethnicities /18 ? 70**
Grant Wilfley Casting is seeking:  SAG-AFTRA Men & Women, 18-70 age range, to portray Friends & Family  Mourning at a Funeral/ Wake. The scene is scheduled to film February 14th, 2013. This is very featured & I will  be submitting photos to the Director.

SAG-AFTRA Core Scientists, Engineers, Technicians (multiple  dates)
London Calling

Background / Male or Female / All  Ethnicities /22 ? 65
Grant Wilfley Casting is seeking: SAG-AFTRA Men & Women, 20s-60s age range, all ethnicities to portray a Core Group of  Scientists, Technicians, Engineers, etc. This will be multiple days work between  March & July. No exact dates yet & we will be rotating people. We will  be submitting photos to the Director.*

The next installment of _The Amazing Spider-Man_ stars Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone, Sally Field,  Dane DeHaan, Jamie Foxx and Shailene Woodley. The screenplay is by Alex Kurtzman & Roberto Orci and Jeff Pinkner based on a previous draft by James  Vanderbilt. The film will be directed by Marc Webb and produced by Avi Arad  and Matt Tolmach. The untitled new film in the _Spider-Man_ saga is set for release in 3D on May 2, 2014. Production will begin in early  2013 in New York.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

Alice Kills Zombie Rain In RESIDENT EVIL: RETRIBUTION Deleted Scene; Plus Undead Featurette

[h=2]Come check out a deleted  scene from _Resident Retribution_ that has Alice (Milla Jovovich) killing a  zombie version of Rain Ocampo (Michelle Rodriguez), and then Ada Wong (Bingbing  Li) explains how that's possible. Also check out a blooper reel and a new  featurette.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

Peter Jackson Talks About His Cameo In THE HOBBIT: AN UNEXPECTED JOURNEY
[h=2]Fans of Jackson's _Lord  of the Rings_ trilogy will be well aware of the fact that the director cameos  in each of the three films. But what about _The Hobbit: AUJ_, were you able  to spot Jackson in glorious 48fps?[/h]Mark  Julian - 12/16/2012


Reportedly, Jackson cameos as one of  the dwarves fleeing from Smaug early on in the film.  "I didn't have a great deal of choice," he explains.  "There weren't any human characters in this film, and there weren't any hobbit  roles I could play... and I'm not an elf.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

Robert Downey Jr. Talks IRON MAN 3; Praises Shane Black, Jon Favreau And Sir Ben Kingsley

Just hours ago, Robert Downey Jr. attended a sit-down chat at the *24 hour Cinefamily Telethon*, which was streamed live. And while ?opening  a time capsule left for him at the theatre many years ago,? the two-time  Oscar-nominated actor discussed his next outing as billionaire Tony Stark/  Marvel?s Armored Avenger in _Iron Man 3_. When asked about director Shane  Black, Downey began:

_*?I adore him. I?ve been a fan of Shane Black  since I saw Lethal Weapon. When we were doing the first Iron Man, Jon Favreau  and I used to call up Shane Black. We had two lifeline calls; one was to [Star  Trek Into Darkness director] J.J. Abrams, which was about the third act [of Iron  Man]. And for the other call, we went to Shane?s house. We couldn?t afford him,  so in exchange for helping us with a few key scenes, he asked for a piece of  Salmon and fresh blueberries.?*_

Recalling Shane's  contribution, the _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang_ actor continued, *?For  instance, in the Iron Man scene where Tony Stark comes back from captivity and  calls a press conference, and then asked everybody to sit down, the speech Stark  gives all came from Shane Black. So to get him to do Iron Man 3, it has just  been this awesome experience and one of my favorite working experiences. Iron  Man 3 is going to be a very, very bold genre film, from the storytelling.?*




_*?Jon Favreau  reprises his role as Happy Hogun,?*_ said Downey, after  acknowledging that Favreau?s no longer in the director?s chair. *?Happy has  an amazing arc in this movie. In fact, probably the best two bits of acting in the  movie, so far from what I can tell...which sucks because I?m in every frame, are  Favreau as Happy Hogun...I can?t give away much, but it?s ridiculous. And also  Sir Ben Kingsley [as the Mandarin]. Kingsley is amazing. And a lot of that had  to do with the way that Shane crafted the role for Sir Ben. I think that people  are gonna be not [totally] surprised, but they?re gonna be just reinvested in  what a brilliant actor Kinglsey is.?*

Back on the subject  of _Iron Man 3_?s co-writer and helmer, Robert Downey Jr. concluded, *?Shane Black really knows the superhero genre, but I think the main thing [that?s great  about him] is that he?s always looking at complexities within complexities [and  so on]. And he always likes it when a film kinda stops for a reason you can?t understand and then  kinda picks up and goes in a direction you?ve never imagined. Usually when you  have a straight-forward narrative, if at act 1, 2 or 3, ?There?s Tony, Tony?s in  trouble, where?s Pepper, Tony wins,??* Downey laughed. *?By  the time we were doing the 2nd one, I was like ?where?s Pepper.? Shane is just a  genius!?*


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 17, 2012)

Bitch Slap Trailer - YouTube



no story,no realism
but bitches fightinf and fucking each other for 2 hours
awesome


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Hanlon, actor in Our Gang films, dies in NV | Comcast

Jack Hanlon, actor in Our Gang films, dies in NV

RENO, Nev. ? Jack Hanlon, who had roles in the 1926 silent classic "The General" and in two 1927 "Our Gang" comedies, died Thursday in Las Vegas at the age of 96.
His niece, Wendy Putnam Park of Las Vegas, says the precocious, freckle-faced Hanlon was a natural as a child actor from 1926 to 1933.
After a small role with Buster Keaton in "The General," he played mischievous kids in two of Hal Roach's "Our Gang/Little Rascals" films: "The Glorious Fourth" and "Olympic Games."
Hanlon also played an orphan in the 1929 drama "The Shakedown," and got an on-screen kiss from Greta Garbo in the 1930 film "Romance."
After leaving Hollywood, Hanlon became a furniture mover and moved to Las Vegas in 1994.
Burial will be in Santa Monica, Calif.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Django Unchained's Hollywood Premiere Canceled in Wake of Newtown Shooting Tragedy

The Hollywood premiere of Quentin Tarantino 's Django Unchained has been canceled out of respect for the victims of Friday's horrific shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn. 

"Our thoughts and prayers go out to the families of the tragedy in Newtown, CT and in this time of national mourning we have decided to forgo our scheduled event," a rep for The Weinstein Company tells E! News. "However, we will be holding a private screening for the cast and crew and their friends and families."

The red carpet event was to take place at the Academy of Motion Picture Arts & Sciences in Beverly Hills with an after party at Skybar in West Hollywood.

NYC screening of Tom Cruise's Jack Reacher postponed until next month 



Tarantino as well as the film's stars Jamie Foxx, Kerry Washington, Christoph Waltz, Samuel L. Jackson and Don Johnson were originally set to attend, but no word yet if their plans have also changed. 

The cancellation comes just two days after Tarantino expressed his doubts that violence in movies have much to do with real-life crimes. "I just think, you know, there's violence in the world, tragedies happen, blame the playmakers," he said Saturday at a Django press junket, per the BBC. "It's a Western. Give me a break." 

Foxx, however, see things differently. "We cannot turn our back and say that violence in films or anything that we do doesn't have a sort of influence," the actor said. "It does."

The premieres of Tom Cruise 's Jack Reacher and the new Billy Crystal and Bette Midler comedy, Parental Guidance, were also cancelled because of the Newtown shooting.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Jackie Chan To Appear In THE EXPENDABLES 3

With Lionsgate's _The Expendables 2_ being another box office success, work  is moving forward on a third installment in the series which teams up various action stars from the past and present. It was recently  reported that Nicolas Cage, Harrison Ford and Wesley Snipes were all being  sought to join the threequel, with Clint Eastwood saying that he probably won't  be in it. Afterwards, it was rumored that Cage was confirmed to be in the film, but then it was reported that Sylvester Stallone "had  no knowledge" of the _Ghost Rider_ star joining the cast of _The  Expendables 3_. Now, we have one actor confirmed to be signed on: Jackie  Chan.

At a press conference promoting his new movie _CZ12_, Chan confirmed that he will be in the  next _Expendables_ movie after being offered a role by Stallone. _"Sly  had invited me to be in "Expendables 2" but I was too busy filming "CZ12" and  couldn't make a commitment to the film. But he did extend his invitation to the  third _movie_, which I agreed on the condition that I will be  appearing as more than just a minor role with a few scenes,"_ he said. He  also told Stallone that he hoped the threequel would "run along the lines of a  'buddy-buddy' movie if he's in it, to which Sly obliged. _The  Expendables 3_'s script is currently in the works. To see what Chan has to  say about some of his other upcoming projects, including _Rush Hour 4_,  click the source link below.

"Expendables 3" to include Jackie Chan - Yahoo! Entertainment Singapore


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson Speaks On A NICK FURY Movie; Confirms Bigger Role In CAPTAIN AMERICA 2


During the  press junket for Quentin Tarantino's _Django Unchained_, *CS.net/SHH*  sat down with actor Samuel L. Jackson to discuss his role in the upcoming  spaghetti western. And ultimately, Jackson wound up talking about his Nick Fury  role from _The Avengers_, among other Marvel films, and whether a solo movie for the S.H.I.E.L.D. Director would be necessary. The  veteran actor offered:

_*?Everybody likes a franchise character.  Bruce (Willis) had his and Sylvester Stallone had Rocky, so I like coming back  to Nick Fury. Nick Fury's a great guy. I think a lot of people know that. I know  him as something else because I've been alive longer than most of the fans that  watch the movies so I know Nick Fury as the World War II veteran and all that  stuff. It might be interesting to do one day but we find out little bits and  pieces about Nick and we're going into 'Captain America 2' in late  March.?*_

Near the end of Samuel L. Jackson's interview with *CS.net/SHH*, the Academy Award-nominated actor apparently confirmed that  Nick Fury ?does indeed have a bigger role in Captain America: The Winter  Soldier,? rather than a cameo, similar to _Iron Man 2_.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Michael Bay Denies TRANSFORMERS 4 Script Leak And Casting News

Early this morning, the script for Paramount and Michael Bay's fourth _Transformers_ movie, which has Mark Wahlberg set to star, allegedly leaked  online. I won't go into detail about what the script contains, so click HERE  if you want to know what it features. Perhaps unsurprisingly, Bay has taken to  his official website to report that the script currently going around online is  NOT the real screenplay.

"Some Internet sites this morning reported that some document  recovery guy has found a legitimate 120 page script of Transformers 4. I can  absolutely 100 percent say this is completely false. The only two people in the  world that have our unfinished script are Kruger and myself. Also we are only up  to page 70 in our T4 script. Maybe this guy has a cartoon or something else ? but definitely not our movie!"​
Also, earlier this  month, it was reported that young actors Nicola Peltz (_The Last Airbender_) and Brenton  Thwaites (_Maleficent_) were cast as Wahlberg's character's daughter and  her race car driver boyfriend, respectively. On December  6th, Bay also denied this on his website. _"Actor announcement on some web  sites last _night_ about Transformer cast joining Mark are completely  false."_

With filming set to begin in May, _Transformers 4_ is  set to hit theaters June 27th, 2014. 

TRANSFORMERS 4 Script Might Have Leaked! Who Will The Autobots Be Fighting?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

James Franco Most Likely Won't Appear In DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES

MTV recently caught up with James "Renaissance Man" Franco  and inquired about him possibly reprising his role as Dr. Will Rodman in the _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ sequel, which will now be directed by Matt  Reeves (_Cloverfield_).

MTV: _Are you going to be making an  appearance in "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes"?_

Franco: *I  was going to be a small part of the next one. There was a moment when Rupert  Wyatt was going to direct the second one. A lot of the human characters that  were in the first movie were dead in the sequel that Rupert was going to  direct. But there was one scene, between Caesar and my character, maybe even  just like on a video that was left behind, but then a lot of things happened,  like [former Fox co-chairman] Tom Rothman who was a big part of the first movie, left. Now Rupert's not a part of it so I don't know.  My guess is I won't be in it. Nobody's talked to me since Rupert left.*

Is the character essential to the sequel? He kind of is. I mean his  character did create ALZ-112, which started this whole mess, and is an emotional  cornerstone for Caesar. It would certainly make for a smoother bridge between  the two films. As for me I'd like to see him comeback, even if it's in a smaller  role. 

I would like to point out that after Rupert Wyatt left, Mark  Bomback was brought in by Reeves to fix the script. So there is a good chance  that the script isn't finalized just yet, and that is why Franco's phone has  been quiet. I guess we'll find out *May 23rd, 2014*, when the film is released.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Huston Confirms Auditioning For

While a few actors who made Marvel's _Guardians of the Galaxy_?Star-Lard? shortlist are committing to other big projects, seemingly slimming  their chances to none, contender and _Boardwalk Empire_ actor Jack Huston  recently told *MTV News* that he's more than capable; even after sustaining  a broken rib while filming _Not Fade Away_. Check out exactly what he said  in the video!  

*?There was  a screen test. Like I said, brittle bones. Maybe they'll call me Glass Man.  'Here he comes. Oh, he fell over,'?* Jack Huston joked. But jokes aside,  he said, *?I would love to do it. I tell you, these bones are strong. If  you need a guardian to look after this galaxy, look no further.?*

About Jack Huston's fellow ?Peter Quill? contenders, Garrett Hundley  recently announced his commitment to _Tron 3_, while Joel Edgerton is  filming _Felony_ and just signed on for _Jane Got a Gun_. And as  reported earlier today, Eddie Redmayne has just joined Wachowskis' _Jupiter  Ascending_. Of course, these other obligations wouldn't exactly rule them out  of winning the role. Anyhow, the list also includes Jim Sturgess, Lee Pace,  James Marsden and Sullivan Stapleton.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

GOTG Contender Eddie Redmayne Up For The Wachowskis' JUPITER ASCENDING

Variety report that _My Week With Marylyn_ actor Eddie Redmayne (next  to be seen on _Les Miserables_) is in talks to join the cast of the  Wachowski Starship's upcoming sci-fi movie, _Jupiter Ascending_. According to the  site it's not a done deal, but if Redmayne does sign on we can most likely  scratch his name off the list of actors said to be up for the lead role of Star-Lord in James  Gunn's _Guardians Of The Galaxy_, which would almost certainly clash with _Jupiter Ascending's_ shoot date. Of course it may depend on the size of  Redmayne's role, which according to Variety is not yet known. He would join  Channing Tatum and Mila Kunis in the movie which is set in a time where humans are at the bottom  of the evolutionary ladder, and follows a woman who has been targeted for  assassination by the queen of the universe.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

BSG Actor James Callis Lands Guest-Starring Role In ARROW


Having recently aired its midseason finale, The CW's _Arrow_ will  return on January 16th at 8 PM EST. In the meantime, we have another bit of  casting news for the DC Comics series. According to *TV Guide*, _Battlestar Galactica_ actor James Callis has been cast in a guest-starring  role on an upcoming episode. He will play "The Dodger", who is described as _"an elusive international jewel thief who imposes his plans on the innocent,  forcing them to carry out his crimes under duress. When the Sherwood Ruby goes  missing in Starling City, the ensuing investigation leads Oliver (Stephen Amell)  and Diggle (David Ramsey) straight to The Dodger, but apprehending him won't be  as easy as they may have thought."_ No word on whether or not this is  supposed to be the same  Dodger as the one in the comics; that character was a villain-turned-ally of  Green Arrow. The _Arrow_ episode featuring Dodger is slated to air sometime  in 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

Gerard Way Offers Update On THE UMBRELLA ACADEMY Film Adaptation

A couple of years ago, Universal Studios optioned a film adaptation of Dark Horse Comics' _The Umbrella  Academy_, which was written by Gerard Way and drawn by Gabriel B?. Mark  Bomback (_The Wolverine_)was hired to write the script, but last year, it  was reported that Rawson Thurber (_Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story_) was  brought on board to re-write the screenplay. Speaking with *Comics  Alliance*, Way offers an update on the big screen adaptation. _"I'd say  it's hanging out a little bit. Every once in awhile there's a burst of movement  and it's kind of how I've noticed Hollywood works. There's a burst of movement  and then a burst of nothing. We actually recently got a script and it's really  great, so I think it's just a matter of waiting for [Universal Studios] wanting  to take the risk on it."_

When asked about the budget, he says that  it's now smaller than it was originally. _"Well the good news is that it's not  as big as it was before, which actually takes a lot of the pressure off the  storytelling in the script and made it so things could exist like Space[boy]  still being half a Martian gorilla, Bobo still being a chimp - you know what I  mean? Those are things that, when your budget starts to get higher and higher  you notice that discussions will start to happen like, "Well, let's maybe phase  some of this weird stuff out." So, your budget getting smaller is sometimes the  best thing that can happen."_ To check out the rest of the interview with  Way, click the source link below.

_The Umbrella Academy_ follows the  members of the titular group, a disbanded team of superheroes who reunite after the death of their adoptive  father, "Sir Reginald Hargreeves". Hargreeves, an alien disguised as a famous  entrepreneur, collected the members of the Umbrella Academy shortly after their  birth and trained them to save the world from an unspecified threat. After his  death, the members carry on his plan to save the world.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

THE HOBBIT Cast On Their Favorite Moments From THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG

 In the following series of video interview snippets, Peter Jackson, Martin  Freeman, Richard Armitage, James Nesbitt, Aidan Turner, Andy Serkis, Cate  Blanchett and visual effects supervisor Joe Letteri discuss what fans can look  forward to in _The Hobbit: The Desolation Of Smaug_. They don't give too  much away, but anyone who hasn't read the novel and doesn't want to know a thing  about the second movie in Peter Jackson's new trilogy should be wary of some  mild SPOILERS..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

Frodo as Gollum - Unreleased LotR Photo

[h=2]This unusual unreleased  picture of Elijah Wood as Frodo comes from a deleted scene intended to showcase  this hobbit turning into a Gollum-like creature.[/h]CronoA7X  - 12/18/2012

This scene  was intended to occur when Frodo is freaking out against Faramir. Check it out  below.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson To Join KITE Adaptation


From Jackson on joining the upcoming adaptation during a recent  interview:

?After [RoboCop], I?m going to do this live-action version of Kite,  the Japanese anime. I?ll be doing a live-action version of that in  Johannesburg.?​
_Kite_ centers around the story of a  young girl whose parents are brutally murdered, and after the tragic event, she  is then trained to be an assassin by two crooked detectives. The film has no release date as of yet, so stay tuned.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

Hugh Jackman Officially Joins X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Earlier this month Hugh Jackman confirmed to _*MTV*_ that  he was chatting with his former _X-Men_ director, Bryan Singer, about  reprising his Wolverine role in "X-Men: Days of Future Past." At that time  Jackman was coy about how much involvement Singer was planning for his  character, as he only had a cameo in _X-Men: First Class_... though it was  quite memorable.





Bryan Singer

✔
@*BryanSinger*
I would officially like to welcome @*RealHughJackman* to the  cast of #*Xmen* Days of Future Past. Very excited!  More to  come...

  18 Dec 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

First Possible Plot Details For STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Emerge

Reuters  have posted a report about the Guatemalan rainforest which George Lucas used as  'Yavin 4' in _Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope_. It was from this planet  that the Rebels launched their attack on the Death Star from, and if the  following is to be believed, it appears as if we should expect to see it return  in Disney's currently untitled _Episode VII_...sort of. *"Yavin 4 and the  rebel base return to the Star Wars plot in the forthcoming Episode VII,  announced in October by the Walt Disney Co, in which Skywalker comes back to the  planet to build a Jedi Knight academy. However, fans said that Disney will  likely film those scenes in a studio rather than return to  Tikal."* They don't reveal where exactly this information came from, but it  sounds like more than simple speculation on their part. On the other hand, the  fact they say, "fans said" may shed doubt on the validity of their claims -  we'll just have to wait and see. Stay tuned for any further updates!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

Showtime Orders ‘The Vatican’ with Ridley Scott to Direct | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Showtime Orders ?The Vatican? with Ridley Scott to Direct

Showtime has ordered a new series about the Vatican with none other than ?Alien? and ?*Blade Runner*? director *Ridley Scott* on board to direct his first-ever TV pilot.The series will naturally be called ?*The Vatican*,? according to Deadline, and will be about ?a provocative contemporary genre thriller about spirituality, power and politics ? set against the modern-day political machinations within the Catholic church. 

The series will explore the relationships and rivalries as well as the mysteries and miracles behind one of the world?s most hidden institutions.? 

?The Vatican? now joins a bevy of other new series under consideration by the channel, including *Liev Schreiber?s* series ?Ray Donovan? and ?Masters of Sex,? starring *Michael Sheen* and *Lizzy Caplan*.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

Ian McKellen Speculates That X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Will Be Shot In 3D And 48FPS

Talking to Movies Are My Jam while promoting the release of _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_, Sir Ian  McKellen has revealed that Bryan Singer was such a fan of what Peter Jackson has  done in regards to 3D and the 48 Frames Per Second format, that he wouldn't be  at all surprised to see the highly anticipated sequel to Matthew Vaughn's 2011 movie also shot in that way. Purely speculation at this  point, but an exciting thought nonetheless. He also talks a little about Twitter  (you can find him at @IanMcKellen)  and his enthusiasm to return to the world of the X-Men. Check out the  video.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2012)

Jack Klugman dies in Los Angeles | General Headlines | Comcast

Jack Klugman dies in Los Angeles

LOS ANGELES ? Jack Klugman, the prolific, craggy-faced character actor and regular guy who was loved by millions as the messy one in TV's "The Odd Couple" and the crime-fighting coroner in "Quincy, M.E.," died Monday, a son said. He was 90.
Klugman, who lost his voice to throat cancer in the 1980s and trained himself to speak again, died with his wife at his side.

"He had a great life and he enjoyed every moment of it and he would encourage others to do the same," son Adam Klugman said.

Adam Klugman said he was spending Christmas with his brother, David, and their families. Their father had been convalescing for some time but had apparently died suddenly and they were not sure of the exact cause.
"His sons loved him very much," David Klugman said. "We'll carry on in his spirit."

Never anyone's idea of a matinee idol, Klugman remained a popular star for decades simply by playing the type of man you could imagine running into at a bar or riding on a subway with ? gruff, but down to earth, his tie stained and a little loose, a racing form under his arm, a cigar in hand during the days when smoking was permitted.

He brought a city actor ideal for "The Odd Couple," which ran from 1970 to 1975 and was based on Neil Simon's play about mismatched roommates, divorced New Yorkers who end up living together. The show teamed Klugman ? the sloppy sports writer Oscar Madison ? and Tony Randall ? the fussy photographer Felix Unger ? in the roles played by Walter Matthau and Art Carney on Broadway and Matthau and Jack Lemmon in the 1968 film. Klugman had already had a taste of the show when he replaced Matthau on Broadway and he learned to roll with the quick-thinking Randall, with whom he had worked in 1955 on the CBS series "Appointment with Adventure."

"There's nobody better to improvise with than Tony," Klugman said. "A script might say, `Oscar teaches Felix football.' There would be four blank pages. He would provoke me into reacting to what he did. Mine was the easy part."
They were battlers on screen, and the best of friends in real life. When Randall died in 2004 at age 84, Klugman told CNN: "A world without Tony Randall is a world that I cannot recognize."

In "Quincy, M.E.," which ran from 1976 to 1983, Klugman played an idealistic, tough-minded medical examiner who tussled with his boss by uncovering evidence of murder in cases where others saw natural causes.
"We had some wonderful writers," he said in a 1987 Associated Press interview. "Quincy was a muckraker, like Upton Sinclair, who wrote about injustices. He was my ideal as a youngster, my author, my hero.

"Everybody said, `Quincy'll never be a hit.' I said, `You guys are wrong. He's two heroes in one, a cop and a doctor.' A coroner has power. He can tell the police commissioner to investigate a murder. I saw the opportunity to do what I'd gotten into the theater to do ? give a message.

"They were going to do cops and robbers with `Quincy.' I said, `You promised me I could do causes.' They said, `Nobody wants to see that.' I said, `Look at the success of "60 Minutes." They want to see it if you present it as entertainment.'"
For his 1987 role as 81-year-old Nat in the Broadway production of "I'm Not Rappaport," Klugman wore leg weights to learn to shuffle like an elderly man. He said he would wear them for an hour before each performance, "to remember to keep that shuffle."

"The guy is so vital emotionally, but physically he can't be," Klugman said.
"We treat old people so badly. There is nothing easy about 80."

The son of Russian Jewish immigrants, he was born in Philadelphia and began his acting career in college drama (Carnegie Institute of Technology). After serving in the Army during World War II, he went on to summer stock and off-Broadway, rooming with fellow actor Charles Bronson as both looked for paying jobs.

He made his Broadway debut in 1952 in a revival of "Golden Boy." His film credits included Sidney Lumet's "12 Angry Men" and Blake Edwards' "Days of Wine and Roses" and an early television highlight was appearing with Humphrey Bogart and Henry Fonda in a production of "The Petrified Forest."
His performance in the classic 1959 musical "Gypsy" brought him a Tony nomination for best featured (supporting) actor in a musical.

He also appeared in several episodes of "The Twilight Zone," including a memorable 1963 one in which he played a negligent father whose son is seriously wounded in Vietnam. His other TV shows included "The Defenders" and the soap opera "The Greatest Gift."

In a 1987 interview in the New York Daily News, he said, "once I did three hourlong shows in 2 1/2 weeks. Think we'd do that now? Huh! But then it was great. I did summer stock, played the classics. Me!"
Throat cancer took away his raspy voice for several years in the 1980s. When he was back on the stage for a 1993 revival of "Three Men on a Horse," The Associated Press review said, "His voice may be a little scratchy but his timing is as impeccable as ever."

"The only really stupid thing I ever did in my life was to start smoking," he said in 1996. Seeing people smoking in television and films, he added, "disgusts me, it makes me so angry ? kids are watching."

In his later years, he guest-starred on TV series including "Third Watch" and "Crossing Jordan" and appeared in a 2010 theatrical film, "Camera Obscura."
Klugman's hobby was horse racing and he eventually took up raising them, too.

A horse Klugman co-owned, Jacklin Klugman, finished third in 1980's Kentucy Derby and fourth in that year's Preakness Stakes.

"I always loved to gamble," he said. "I never got close to a horse. Fate dealt me a terrible blow when it gave me a good horse the first time out. I thought how easy this is.
"Now I love being around them."

Klugman's wife, actress-comedian Brett Somers, played his ex-wife, Blanche, in the "Odd Couple" series. The couple, who married in 1953 and had two sons, Adam and David, had been estranged for years at the time of her death in 2007.

In February 2008, at age 85, Klugman married longtime girlfriend Peggy Crosby. His attorney Larry Larson wrote in an email that Klugman is also survived by two grandchildren and that memorial services have not been set.

In 1997, Klugman was sued by an ex-girlfriend, Barbara Neugass, who claimed he had promised to support her for the rest of her life. But a jury rejected her claim.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)

Charles Durning, Star of Movies and TV, Dies at Age 89 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Charles Durning, Star of Movies and TV, Dies at Age 89

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? *Charles Durning*, the two-time Oscar nominee who was dubbed the king of the character actors for his skill in playing everything from a Nazi colonel to the pope, died Monday at his home in New York City. He was 89.
Durning?s longtime agent and friend *Judith Moss* told The Associated Press that he died Monday of natural causes in his home in the borough of Manhattan.

Although he portrayed everyone from blustery public officials to comic foils to put-upon everymen, Durning may be best remembered by movie audiences for his Oscar-nominated, over-the-top role as a comically corrupt governor in 1982′s ?The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas.?

Many critics marveled that such a heavyset man could be so nimble in the film?s show-stopping song-and-dance number, not realizing Durning had been a dance instructor early in his career. Indeed, he had met his first wife, Carol, when both worked at a dance studio.

The year after ?Best Little Whorehouse,? Durning received another Oscar nomination, for his portrayal of a bumbling Nazi officer in *Mel Brooks?* ?To Be or Not to Be.? He was also nominated for a Golden Globe as the harried police lieutenant in 1975′s ?Dog Day Afternoon.?

He won a Golden Globe as best supporting TV actor in 1991 for his portrayal of John ?Honey Fitz? Fitzgerald in the TV film *?The Kennedys of Massachusetts?* and a Tony in 1990 as Big Daddy in the Broadway revival of *?Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.?*
Durning had begun his career on stage, getting his first big break when theatrical producer *Joseph Papp* hired him for the New York Shakespeare Festival.

He went on to work regularly, if fairly anonymously, through the 1960s until his breakout role as a small town mayor in the Pulitzer- and Tony Award-winning play *?That Championship Season?* in 1972.
He quickly made an impression on movie audiences the following year as the crooked cop stalking con men *Paul Newman* and *Robert Redford* in the Oscar-winning comedy ?The Sting.?

*Dozens of notable portrayals followed.* He was the would-be suitor of *Dustin Hoffman*, posing as a female soap opera star in ?Tootsie?; the infamous seller of frog legs in ?The Muppet Movie?; and Chief Brandon in *Warren Beatty?s* ?Dick Tracy.? He played Santa Claus in four different movies made for television and was the pope in the TV film *?I Would be Called John: Pope John XXIII.?
*
?I never turned down anything and never argued with any producer or director,? Durning told The Associated Press in 2008, when he was honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.
Other films included *?The Front Page,?* ?The Hindenburg,? ?Breakheart Pass,? *?North Dallas Forty,?* *?Starting Over,?* *?Tough Guys,?* ?Home for the Holidays,? ?Spy Hard? and ?O Brother Where Art Thou??

Durning also did well in television as a featured performer as well as a guest star. He appeared in the short-lived series *?The Cop and the Kid?* (1975), *?Eye to Eye?* (1985) and *?First Monday?* (2002) as well as the four-season *?Evening Shade?* in the 1990s.

?If I?m not in a part, I drive my wife crazy,? he acknowledged during a 1997 interview. ?I?ll go downstairs to get the mail, and when I come back I?ll say, ?Any calls for me???
*He barely survived World War II
*​Durning?s rugged early life provided ample material on which to base his later portrayals. He was born into an Irish family of 10 children in 1923, in Highland Falls, N.Y., a town near West Point. His father was unable to work, having lost a leg and been gassed during World War I, so his mother supported the family by washing the uniforms of West Point cadets.
The younger Durning himself would barely survive World War II.

He was among the first wave of U.S. soldiers to land at Normandy during the D-Day invasion and the only member of his Army unit to survive. He killed several Germans and was wounded in the leg. Later he was bayoneted by a young German soldier whom he killed with a rock. He was captured in the Battle of the Bulge and survived a massacre of prisoners.

In later years, he refused to discuss the military service for which he was awarded the Silver Star and three Purple Hearts.
?Too many bad memories,? he told an interviewer in 1997. ?I don?t want you to see me crying.?

Tragedy also stalked other members of his family. Durning was 12 when his father died, and five of his sisters lost their lives to smallpox and scarlet fever.
A high school counselor told him he had no talent for art, languages or math and should learn office skills. But after seeing ?King Kong? and some of James Cagney?s films, Durning knew what he wanted to do.

Leaving home at 16, he worked in a munitions factory, on a slag heap and in a barbed-wire factory. When he finally found work as a burlesque theater usher in Buffalo, New York, he studied the comedians? routines, and when one of them showed up too drunk to go on one night, he took his place.

He would recall years later that he was hooked as soon as heard the audience laughing. He told the AP in 2008 that he had no plans to stop working.
?They?re going to carry me out, if I go,? he said.

Durning and his first wife had three children before divorcing in 1972. In 1974, he married his high school sweetheart, Mary Ann Amelio.

*He is survived by his children, Michele, Douglas and Jeannine. The family planned to have a private family service and burial at Arlington National Cemetery.*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)

First Look At Sharlto Copley In Blomkamp's ELYSIUM
[h=2]Sharlto Copley quickly  rose to fame after an amazing performance as Wikus in Neill Blomkamp's  impressive directorial debut, _District 9_. Now, the two have teamed-up  once again for Blomkamp's next science-fiction film, _Elysium_, which stars  Matt Damon.[/h]nailbiter111  - 12/24/2012


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)

Joss Whedon Discusses The Return Of Agent Coulson In MARVEL'S S.H.I.E.L.D.


It's fair to say that Joss Whedon has something of a reputation  for killing off beloved characters. It was inevitable then that SOMEONE would  have to meet their maker in _The Avengers_, and it ended up being fan  favourite, 'Agent Coulson' (played by Clark Gregg). However, it may comes as  something of a surprise to you then that it was in fact not Whedon's decision to  end his life in the superhero ensemble. *"Coulson?s death was mandated in the  first meeting by Kevin Feige. I can?t say that enough times. Apparently I have  some kind of reputation that we won?t discuss right now, but I do love to kill  people."* So, if Marvel Studios want him dead, why bring him back in the  upcoming _S.H.I.E.L.D._ TV series? Well, the writer and director of that  pilot was coy with his answer when asked at a recent Q&A event. *"Clark  himself said when we were shooting that it was obvious that it had to happen,  otherwise all of this becomes irresponsible. There?s no toll or actual downside  to this very bad idea of bringing all of these people together. As a film it?s just irresponsible. That?s why we?re bringing him  back for a S.H.I.E.L.D. series."* It's a little difficult to understand what  he means from that last sentence (it could be down to the transcription as it  may have been taken out of context), but Whedon clearly has bigger plans for the  character and doesn't have an issue with bringing him back, regardless of  whether it contradicts the significance of his death in the movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)

Richard Armitage Teases "The Battle Of Five Armies" In THE HOBBIT: THERE AND BACK AGAIN






The news that _The Hobbit_ was being split into three  movies was met with a mixed reaction from fans, but perhaps the best part about  the announcement was the fact it meant we will get to see "The Battle of Five  Armies" brought to the big screen. It hasn't even been shot yet, but talking to Empire Magazine recently,  Richard Armitage had this to say about the battle sequence. *"It's been put aside until next year,  thankfully,"* he joked. *"It's this big thing looming over us. I'm  predicting about ten weeks for the shoot because it's an extensive battle and each character is going to have their 'hero'  moment on the battlefield. It's a manic fight in the air - the eagles are  fighting bats - and on the ground, and I can't wait to see what Pete does with  that."* That's right, the battle will see men, elves, dwarves, orcs and eagles all  facing off for the future of Middle-Earth! It falls to second unit director Andy  Serkis to handle the action, but he isn't letting the pressure get to him. *"It's going to be intense beyond belief. It's going to be extraordinary -  that's all I can say."* _The Hobbit: There And Back Again_ is set to be  released on July 18th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

Samuel L. Jackson Wanted Nick Fury To Appear In BREAKING BAD

In a very interesting interview with The Playlist (read the full thing by  clicking the link below), Samuel L. Jackson once again admits that he has no  idea if Nick Fury will be a factor in Marvel's planned _S.H.I.E.L.D_ tv  show, but he still thinks the eye-patch wearing spy should play a "Charlie from _Charlie's Angels_" type role at the very least. When The Playlist joke  that he should do a walk on cameo in the background, Jackson tells them that he  had hoped for such an appearance in _Breaking Bad_ of all things. Both _The Avengers_ and the AMC show shot in New Mexico (*"They shot in the  studio right across from us in Albuquerque"*), and Jackson had tried to walk  into a shot in costume and order some chicken from Pollos Hermanos, but he said  none of the producers would allow him. *"I just wanted to order a three piece  and really freak people out,*" he chuckled. *"Then people would be going,  'Wow, was that him?"*. Obviously even if he had of been allowed, something  like that would never have ended up in the actual show (Fury vs Fring?), but how  cool would it have been if this existed somewhere as an outtake?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

Stan Lee had his 90th on December 28. I had no idea he was that old.

Happy Birthday Stan Lee!


[h=2]HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN![/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

Seth Gabel Discusses Playing 'The Count' In ARROW

Speaking with *Collider* while promoting his new movie _Allegiance_, Seth Gabel (_Fringe_)  discusses his role as the villain 'The Count' in an early 2013 episode of The  CW's _Arrow_. Based on the character Count Vertigo, this incarnation of the  DC Comics character is very different from the comic version. _"I play The  Count, who?s based on Count Vertigo of the _comic book_ series. Instead of having superpowers, the powers  are manifested in a drug called Vertigo, that I sell on the street. I?m  essentially this street thug/drug kingpin, taking over the streets of Starling  City. The way I justified being a super-villain, if you will, is that the  character cares so much about money and power that he?s willing to do whatever  it takes to acquire those things. In being totally consumed by money and power,  I can completely ignore any questionable ethics, along that process, and just  completely throw myself into doing whatever acts will achieve the acquisition of  those things, whether it?s evil, wrong or whatever."_

Gabel also had  this to say when asked if his experience on _Fringe_ helped him prepare for _Arrow_. _"Yeah. The interest in the Arrow guest spot has been really  surprising and incredible. I suppose it is from having such a wonderful audience  from Fringe, and I?m so appreciative of that. The fans of Fringe are so loyal  and incredible and powerful. They single-handedly kept that show on the air when  the numbers showed that it should have canceled. To see the power that an  audience like that has is really inspiring to me. I?m so glad that that audience  has found Arrow. I was so excited to be a part of it because I?m a fan of the  show and a fan of the genre, as well as the _sci-fi_ genre. I love anything that has a big metaphor. It  was a really exciting thing to be a part of, and I had so much fun doing  it."_ The actor is also interested in reprising the role of The Count for  future appearances after his guest spot. _"It?s very possible that I?ll make  future appearances, and it?s something that I would absolutely love  doing."_

_"I?m on a diet now and I?m working out more,"_ says  Gabel concerning his physical preparation for the role. _"People are like, ?What prompted this in you?,? and I?m like, ?Working with Stephen Amell!? You  see the stuff that he?s capable of doing and the discipline that he has on set.  Normally, when you see someone that looks like Stephen, you assume, ?Okay,  that?s their genetics. He?s a lucky bastard. I?ll never be like that.? But then,  I got to talk to him and I was like, ?What do you eat for lunch?,? and he said, ?I just eat chicken and kale, every day.? I was like, ?This guy is the real  deal! He?s working hard to look like this and to be as physically capable as he  is. This isn?t just someone who?s lucky.? It made me realize that you need to  work for it. You can?t do these incredible things, unless you work for it. So,  I?m taking that attitude into this holiday season and I?ve had the power to say  not to about one-third of the cookies that have been thrown at me, which is a  good step forward."_

_Arrow_ returns on The CW January 16th at 8  PM EST


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

ORPHAN BLACK: Cloning Drama Coming to BBC America in March

ORPHAN BLACK: Cloning Drama  Coming to BBC America in March

[h=2]On March 30th, BBC America  will debut a drama about cloning that focuses on a woman who discovers that  she's been cloned, which in turn leads into a global-wide conspiracy in which  virtually anyone could have a clone of themselves walking around.[/h]
What follows  is the official descrpition of the show: 

Sarah has always lived the life  of an orphan outsider. But a clone is never alone.

Sarah hopes that  cleaning out a dead woman?s bank account will solve all her problems. Instead,  her problems multiply ? and so does she. Experience a whole new side of BBC  AMERICA with the channel?s next original scripted series, ?Orphan Black,? the  exciting and ambitious new addition to the Supernatural Saturday programming  block. ?Orphan Black? features rising star Tatiana Maslany ?(Cas & Dylan,?  ?Picture Day?) in the lead role of Sarah, an outsider and orphan whose life  changes dramatically after witnessing the suicide of a woman who looks just like  her. Sarah assumes her identity, her boyfriend and her bank account. But instead  of solving her problems, the street smart chameleon is thrust headlong into a  kaleidoscopic mystery. She makes the dizzying discovery that she and the dead  woman are clones? but are they the only ones? Sarah quickly finds herself caught  in the middle of a deadly conspiracy and must race to find answers about who she  is and how many others there are just like her. Orphan Black premieres Saturday,  March 30, 9:00pm ET/PT, as part of BBC AMERICA?s Supernatural Saturday.
This suspenseful, sexy thriller also stars Jordan Gavaris (?Degrassi?), Dylan Bruce  (?As The World Turns?) and Maria Doyle Kennedy (?Downton Abbey?). Orphan Black  is executive produced by Ivan Schneeberg and David Fortier (?Being Erica?), Graeme Manson (?Flashpoint?), and John Fawcett (?Spartacus?). The drama is co-created by Manson and Fawcett, with Manson also  serving as writer and Fawcett as director.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

James McAvoy Talks X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

As Patrick  Stewart is ?greatly looking forward? to reprising his respective role as  the modern-day Professor Charles Xavier, Bryan Singer?s _X-Men: Days of Future  Past_ will overtly also see the _First Class_ period iteration of the  character, played by James McAvoy. The Scottish actor recently spoke with *Total Film* in their latest mag? issue, where he modestly discussed the  2014 sequel.

_*?I thought the biggest thing that X-Men: First Class  gave the franchise was a real palpable sense of humor that wasn?t just for a  couple of moments,?*_ McAvoy admits. _*?It was running through  the thing. And I hope that continues. I don?t know how easy it will be for me to  be a part of that as my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




character?s  going to be in a pretty [frick]ed up place. It?s a shame because I like the fact  that Charles Xavier was witty and funny and a bit of a lecherous old guy trapped  in a 30-year-old?s body.?*_

Although he played coy about _Days of Future Past_ story details, James McAvoy did confirm that there  will be an explanation as to why and how Prof. X will go bald, which the casting  of Stewart, alone, affirms  will occur. *?[screenwriter] Simon Kinberg and  I had a chat about it and we came up with a whole bunch of idea about how, why  and where he might go bald. It?s got to be linked to the plot though. In the comics, he lost his hair as soon as his powers awakened, and  we clearly didn?t follow the source material. It can?t just be that he looks in  the mirror at the end of the film and goes ?Oh [frick], I?m losing my hair?. Although  that could be quite funny with all this shit going on... he goes ?Arge, I?m  really stressed...??*

While Fox?s Marvel Property Creative  Consultant, Mark Millar, has alluded to _X-Men: Days of Future Past_  finally featuring the giant robotic Sentinels, we?ve yet to receive  confirmation; even after *Total Film* asked James McAvoy. The _Wanted_  actor laughed before saying, _*?As a fan of the X-Men world and lexicon, I  share lots of other fans? hopes and dreams and I?d like to see  Sentinels...?*_

In addition, *Total Film* also  questioned two of James McAvoy?s _X-Men: First Class_ co-stars, actress  Rose Byrne and Banshee actor Caleb Landry Jones, about whether they?ll be  reprising their roles in _X-Men: Days of Future Past_. Both thespians said  they have yet to be contacted, but would ?absolutely love? to return and show  more of who their characters are, if asked. Anyhow, _X-Men: Days of Future  Past_ stars Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence, Hugh  Jackman, Nicholas Hoult, Jason Flemyng with Ian McKellen and Patrick Stewart.  And reportedly scheduled to commence principal photography in Spring next year,  Bryan Singer directs the anticipated _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ time  travel adaptation into theaters on July, 18 2014 in 2D and 3D!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;pvDLWlxxcak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pvDLWlxxcak[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

First Poster For SNOWPIERCER Officially Released; Plus John Hurt Discusses His Role

[video=youtube;UjFaV9pWFvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UjFaV9pWFvU[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

BERANDAL (THE RAID 2) Plot Details, Casting Updates & Concept Art


Gareth Evans' _The Raid_ is a truly phenomenal film, easily making my top 5 movies of 2012 - and now that  we know there's a comic book adaptation, we can bring you some news on the  upcoming sequel, entitled _Berandal_. Joining lead actor Iko Uwais will be  Julie Estelle (_Macabre_), who will play Hammer Girl (check out the concept  art above) with other parts going to Alex Abbad, Marsha Timothy, Mathias Muchus,  Tio Pakusadewo and Internationally renowned silat practitioner Cecep Arif  Rahman. In addition, Evans has provided Geek  Tyrant with an idea of what we can expect from the story..

"The idea is to take it out of that building. We've already done  something self contained, we want to do something now whereby the boss of that  building and and the building itself everything that was terrifying and scary  about that in the first film is considered small fry when it comes to the the second  film. So, we go to a much bigger underworld organization, and it should be  great."​
Principal photography commences in a couple of  weeks.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

ARROW: New Hi-Res Stills From "Burned" Featuring First Look At Firefly

"Burned", the first _Arrow_ of 2013, sees Oliver Queen go up against Firefly (Andrew Dunbar) -   a firefighter who was burned badly on the job and has immense rage because of  it. The CW has released the first promo shots for the episode..


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Crystal McCahill Shares Images Of Her Character From SIN CITY 2

The sometime Playboy  Playmate Tweeted two snaps of  herself : one in costume, and one seemingly official (but blurry) character  poster from Robert Rodriguez's _Sin City: A Dame To Kill For_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Tom Hiddleston Teases Alan Taylor's


Now that we?re finally in the year of the Marvel sequel's Fall release date, the first visuals from _Thor: The Dark  World_ are sure to come sooner than later. However, without specified dates  of a marketing push, we at least have more teasing from ?Loki? actor Tom  Hiddleston. The English star recently chatted about _The Dark World_'s ?amazing,? never-before-seen direction. 

*?It's fantastic, truly. We  are making an amazing film, and we're having a wonderful time. It's so exciting to  have established characters and an established setting in the world, and we are  working so hard to cook up something new. That is what is exciting to me - taking what we know, taking what we love and deepening it and giving it an extra  dimension. I think director Alan Taylor is really shaping up the world of Asgard  and the world of these characters?*


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Frank Grillo tweets his Workouts to prepare for CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER







Grillo follows in the footsteps of Jeff Bridges, Mickey Rourke,  Ben Kingsley, Tom Hiddleston, Christopher Eccleston, Tim Roth and Hugo Weaving  to play the bad guy in a Marvel Film. Its a great group of actors to join and this role is Grillo's highest profile  role to date.

Grillo is understandably stepping up to the plate for a  role that is likely to make him a star. To portray Crossbones, the actor has  been training rigorously for the past two months, since his casting was  confirmed. Grillo is 47 years old and a father of two but has kept in great  shape over the years. He will be putting on 20 pounds of muscle for the role and  gives a taste of some of the workouts he is doing through his twitter feed.  Check them out below.

Above is a picture of Grillo showing his progress.

CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER is scheduled to release on 4th April 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

New (Low-Res) Trailer For THE WALKING DEAD Season Three Reveals Some New Footage


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Unofficial first footage of Activision's upcoming Walking Dead FPS


RUMOR: First Footage of Activision’s Walking Dead FPS | EGMNOW


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ErGy23X0B9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ErGy23X0B9Q[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2013)

James McAvoy Wants To Play Gandalf In THE SILMARILLION

It seems James McAvoy is a Tolkien fan. In an interview with Total Film for  their latest issue, the Scottish actor - who will reprise the role of Charles  Xavier in _X-Men: Days Of Future Past_ - says that he'd like to step into  Middle Earth as that most famous of Wizards, Gandalf The Grey, when the mag  asked which role he'd most like to tackle when he's finished his current slate. *?I?d like to play Gandalf,?* said McAvoy, laughing. *?It?s called The  Silmarillion! It?s a collection of poems and songs that chart the ancient history  of Middle-earth. My true geek is coming to the fore, but they?re really, really  beautiful stories. In part of that is the genesis of Gandalf, or Mithrandir, or  Stormcrow, or any of his many, many names. Anyway, maybe that?s the one!?* Of  course there are presently no plans to bring the novel to the screen, but if the  rest of _The Hobbit_ movies are as successful as the first, who knows.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicholas Hoult Talks X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Amid the press  junket for his romantic zombie comedy _Warm Bodies_, Nicholas Hoult was queried about  returning as Hank McCoy/Beast from _X-Men: First Class_ in the _Days of  Future Past_ sequel. Refraining from divulging story details, via *ScreenCrave*, the English actor says he is anticipating being reunited  with his _Jack the Giant Slayer_ director, Bryan Singer, for the Marvel  adaptation.




_*?We?ve gotten along really well,?*_ Hoult said of  director Bryan Singer, who served as a producer on _First Class_. *?He?s fantastic on the X-Men films. He really knows what?s going on. And  from what I?ve heard about the script, I think it?s going to be a really cool film. I?m looking forward to it. I like that character as  well. I don?t think we start for another few months.?*

Given that some actors from the _X-Men_ trilogy are returning, it's  worth noting that Kelsey Grammer portrayed the big blue furball in _X-Men: The  Last Stand_ (2006). However, there's no word on whether the modern-day  iteration of Hank McCoy will take part in _Days of Future Past_, or if  Grammer will return as well.  

_X-Men: Days of Future Past_  stars  James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, Hugh Jackman, Jennifer Lawrence, Nicholas  Hoult, Jason Flemyng with Ian McKellen and Patrick Stewart. And as  aforementioned, more actors from the _X-Men_ trilogy are expected to make an  appearance in the upcoming mutant ensemble sequel. Reportedly starting principal  photography in Spring, Bryan Singer directs Fox's _X-Men: Days of Future  Past_ time travel adaptation into theaters on July, 18 2014 in 2D/3D!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

UPDATE: Joseph Gordon-Levitt Joins SIN CITY 2; Won't Star In GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY


[h=1]New_* York, NY January 7, 2013 ?* Dimension Films announced  today that Joseph Gordon-Levitt (LOOPER, THE DARK KNIGHT RISES) is joining the  all-star cast as one of the lead characters in the highly anticipated SIN CITY:  A DAME TO KILL FOR. The _film_ is the follow up to co-directors Robert Rodriguez and  Frank Miller?s 2005 visually groundbreaking film, FRANK MILLER?S SIN CITY. Other  major casting announcements will continue to follow. 

Gordon-Levitt will  play ?Johnny,? a cocky gambler who disguises a darker mission to destroy his  most foul enemy at his best game. 

*"Johnny is a new character in the  Sin City world and we are excited for what Joseph will bring to the role,"*  said Rodriguez and Miller. 

Gordon-Levitt most recently wrote, directed  and stars in DON JON?S ADDICTION which will _premiere_ this month at Sundance and also stars Scarlett  Johansson and Julianne Moore. 

SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR weaves  together two of Miller?s classic stories with new tales in which the town?s most  hard boiled citizens cross paths with some of its more repulsive inhabitants. 

The ensemble includes already announced original cast members Academy  Award? nominee Mickey Rourke as ?Marv,? Jessica Alba as ?Nancy,? Rosario Dawson  as ?Gail,? and Jaime King as ?Goldie/Wendy? with new cast members Dennis  Haysbert as ?Manute,? and Jamie Chung as ?Miho?. Production is underway at  Rodriguez?s Troublemaker Studios in Austin, Texas. 

The original SIN CITY  broke new ground with its iconic stylish look. SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR will  not only bring fans back to the world that Miller and Rodriguez created, but  also add a new dimension by bringing their unique visual style to life in 3D. 

SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR was developed by Frank Miller based upon  his graphic novel, with a screenplay by Miller and Academy Award? winner William  Monahan (The Departed). The _film_ will be released by Dimension Films in the US and  Canada on October 4, 2013 and is produced by Robert Rodriguez?s Quick Draw  Productions, Aldamisa, AR Films, Miramax and Solipsist._[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

Henry Cavill, Scoot McNairy And More Wanted For Lead Role In GODZILLA Remake

In The  Hollywood Reporter's report on the news that Frank Darabont is penning  another draft of _Godzilla_ for Legendary Pictures and director Gareth  Edwards, they have learned that several well-known actors are being sought for a lead role in the remake. They  only mention _The Dark Knight Rises_ and _Looper_ star Joseph  Gordon-Levitt (although the writer of the articles says on Twitter  that the offer was made last year and is no longer valid), but Variety's  Justin Kroll has confirmed that Henry Cavill (_Man of Steel_), Scoot  McNairy (_Argo_) and Caleb Landry Jones (_X-Men: First Class_ are all  on the list. Levitt and Cavill are the studios choices, while  McNairy and Caleb are "creative choices" (not a huge surprise considering the  fact that the former worked with Edwards on _Monster_). No formal offers  have been made at this point as the script is still being worked on. Levitt is  also reportedly being courted for _Guardians of the Galaxy_ and is rumoured  for an appearance as 'John Blake' in _Justice League_, so it should come as  no surprise that he seemingly turned this one down.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

SUPERMAN: MAN OF STEEL Image Released Uncropped & With An Interesting Description







_"A boy discovers he has supernatural powers and he was not born  on Earth. Later, he undertakes a journey to understand where it comes from and  why he was sent on our planet. But it will be a hero if he wants to save the  world from total destruction and embody the hope for all mankind  ..."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

Legendary Pictures' GODZILLA May Start Filming As Soon As March; Reboot Loses Two Producers





According to HitFix,  Legendary Pictures' upcoming reboot of _Godzilla_ has lost two of its  producers; Dan Lin (_It_, _Justice League_, _Sherlock Holmes_)  and Roy Lee (_Death Note_, _Oldboy_, _Poltergeist_). As you can  see from their credits, they're both working on various other remakes and  reboots, but no specific reason for their departure has been revealed by the  site at this time. However, they do mention that director Gareth Edwards  recently impressed studio execs with a more detailed pitch about his vision for  the film. They were in fact so taken with what they were shown  that _Godzilla_ reportedly now has a March 2013 start date. Despite  concerns over similarities with _Pacific Rim_, the site has heard that, *"Edwards is trying to ground his take on "Godzilla" in a very recognizable  present-day."*


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

GODZILLA To Get A Rewrite From Frank Darabont; Trouble Brewing With WB Producers


It now seems likely that production of Legendary Pictures' _Godzilla_  reboot will begin in March, and according to Deadline, Frank Darbont has been  hired by to do a final rewrite on the script that was originally penned by _The Seventh Son_ scribe Max Borenstein. The site also report that  Legendary are at war with Dan Lin and Roy Lee, the WB producers that came aboard  the project with a rights deal and were dropped - apparently because of a fee  dispute. Will this have any effect on production? Who knows, but Deadline reckon  thsi will end up in court one way or the other, and as it stands, the movie will be produced by Legendary?s Thomas Tull and Jon  Jashni, along with Brian Rogers. The film will be directed by _Monsters_  helmer Gareth Edwards, and has been dated for May 16, 2014 release.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

New Behind The Scenes Photos And Info On 300: RISE OF AN EMPIRE

There has been no official  promo material released by the studio for this spin-off to the hit 2007 film, _300_. Today, we get a look at some candid photos  from the set of the film (in Bulgaria) courtesy the film's dietitian, Angie  Kassabie, who posted these pictures on her Facebook page.

The photos  feature returning series stars Lena Headey in the role of Gorgo, the queen of  Sparta, making an appearance in this film without Gerard Butler, the star of 300 who refused to  reprise his role. We also get a look at the leading man of the film Sullivan  Stapleton (of Strike Back fame) playing Themistocles, the Athenian General who  leads a sea attack on the Persian while the Spartans fight them on land.  Staleton looks distinctly _unSpartan_, with a very soft appearance, a far  cry from the hyper-chiseled leading man of the last film, Gerard Butler. The "six pack", which Stapleton claimed  he acquired for this role and which was notoriously sported by the entire male  cast of 300, is nowhere to be seen. The actors in the remaining two pics are unidentified.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

MTV recently caught up with Jaimie Alexander while she was  doing press rounds for _The Last Stand_. During the interview she talked  about, for the first time, her horrific injury she sustained on the set of _Thor: The Dark World_, revealing that she is just now getting back close  to normal. You can check out the chat in the video below where she also talks,  again, about the darker tone that Alan Taylor is setting for Thor's second solo  outing.

Jaimie Alexander Talks In Detail About Her Injury On The Set Of THOR: THE DARK WORLD

*On Her Injury:

*_"I injured my self pretty bad. I actually haven't talked about  this on camera yet. I herniated a disk in my Thoracic spine, dislocated my left  shoulder, tore my right Rhomboid, and chipped eleven vertebra. I slipped and  fell down something very high, I hurt my self pretty badly and it scared me. I  knew when I couldn't get off the ground I was in big trouble. Then, I was okay,  but in a lot of pain. The next morning I got in a car to go to the hospital, and  I sat in the car and compressed my spine a little bit, and went paralyzed in my  right leg and my right hand. So I was in the hospital for a week. But, it was a  thing where it was just a swelling thing. Once the swelling went down I was good  to go. I did physical rehab for a month, then went back and did some more fight  sequences."_​
*On The  Movie:*

*It's a different vibe and a different tone. I think it's a bit  darker. We explore more of the viking aspect of things. We explore a few  different realms. You learn more about what life is like in Asgard. People just  looking awesome, tall, kicking butt, stabbing a few  people."*​

We all knew she had  taken a pretty nasty spill, but I don't think that anyone knew exactly how bad  it was until she talked about it. However, it is good to know that she is doing  better. You can see Alexander kicking butt as Sif when _Thor: The Dark  World_ opens on November 8th.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Bill Pullman Offers An Update On INDEPENDENCE DAY 2

Bill Pullman is no stranger to playing the President of The  United States. He is currently playing the role as the Commander and Chief in  the new television series _1600 Penn_, and he played one in the Summer blockbuster _Independence Day_. Rumors have been  swirling for a long time now as to when or if we will get a sequel to the film  that launched Will Smith to movie stardom. While speaking with CraveOnline Pullman gave this hopeful update on the film, *"Within a year(They might start shooting), yeah, something like that I  guess. I worried about taking this part because it?s heating up."*  He said that he talked to director Roland Emmerich and producer Dean Devlin  about his schedule with 1600 Penn, and they told him to go for the series that  they would work around it if Independence Day 2 get made.

One of the  sticking points with getting the film made is whether Smith will do it or not. He has  expressed some interest on returning to the role of Captain Steven Hiller, but  if he doesn't Pullman said there is a back up plan. *"?The Will Smith part  of it may be ongoing but I think there?s strategies for both. I like what I have  to do in both of them. I?m not in an old age home in a wheelchair being wheeled  out for one more moment. It?s a very interesting conception of what happens to  Whitmore between then and when it picks back up,"* he explained.  So even if Smith decides not to do it, there is a chance that the project could  move forward.

With all of this being said though, the sequel has had  trouble getting off the ground. Being a realist, Pullman is not holding his  breath because the project is as he called it, *"plagued."*  It is however, encouraging to hear that it does not all fall on whether or not  Will Smith wants to do the film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Creator of BEING HUMAN Teases Series 5 In A New Interview with SFX

[h=2]Warning:  Mild Spoilers[/h]SuperDude001- 1/9/2013

*Series 5  Synopsis:*
_?Hal, Tom and Alex are three housemates with some serious  issues on their hands, and they?re not all about the washing up rota. *Hal is  a 500 year-old vampire, Tom is a hardened werewolf and Alex has recently had the  misfortune of becoming a ghost.* Strapped to a chair in the living room, Hal  is finding it tough going cold-turkey ? mostly because the mess Tom has made is  really bothering him. But when Tom and Alex _release_ Hal, they?re not to know it?s far too soon to be  letting a blood-thirsty vampire onto the streets? When Hal recruits Crumb as a  vampire and welcomes him to the supernatural world, the meek becomes mighty and  we see what happens when a bullied man finds his bite. Meanwhile, Rook ? head of  a shady government department in charge of keeping the supernatural world secret ? is given some devastating news.?_

In this month?s issue of SFX (released today, 9th Jan) creator *Toby  Whithouse* has dropped some new hints about the paranormal drama's fifth  series of the BBC Three hit *Being Human*.
Most prominently the writer  talked about the casting of the series' new big bad villain, *Captain  Hatch*, the role to be played by British actor *Phil Davis* (announced  August last year).

In the same article *Davis* explained his taking  on the role as _?like slipping into a pair of shoes,?. ?Sometimes they fit  immediately, and sometimes you have to wiggle your toes a bit. But this was  pretty easy to get the hang of. It was irresistible, because it?s so  well-written. *He?s very clever and very funny. He kills people with a smile  on his face ? or persuades them to kill themselves. I want the audience to enjoy  his evil and be scared of him at the same time. I want them to be laughing and  then stopping dead*.?_

*Whithouse* told *SFX* _?It?s a brilliant performance,?, ?imbued with such presence and  danger, and that effortless evil that Phil does so well. I wrote it, but I?m  genuinely chilled by some of the stuff he does. And he?s not afraid of making  himself look ghastly. _*Hatch goes through a transformation as we get towards  the end, but up until that point Phil was happy to make himself look utterly  rancid!? ?When we first meet Hatch, rotting away in that filthy room, he?s in a  terrible state*_.?_

_?I?m one of those rare actors who  comes out of make-up looking far worse than when he went in!?_ *Davis*  jokes. _?*They blacken my teeth, paint veins on my forehead and put earwax  dripping out of my ears ? it?s a pretty disgusting sight. He?s described as ?a  little angry fist of a man? to start with, but as he gets more powerful, he  becomes more relaxed and urbane*.?_

The writer told *SFX* that  the BBC Three show's latest six-part run will climax with an ending sixth  episode that _"will leave you guessing"_. 
_?This one has cameos from  two guests from last year? *no, Mitchell isn?t coming back, because he?s dead.  And so are George and Nina!* We?re not only told what Captain Hatch?s plan is  but we see it played out, in some of the biggest setpieces we?ve ever done. And  the end will leave you guessing. There will be much discussion about the  end??_





The new series of *Being Human* stars *Damien Molony*, *Michael Socha* and *Kate Bracken* and will also feature Whitechapel's *Phil Davis* as the villainous Captain Hatch.

_The air date of  series 5 is still unknown, but sometime soon this year of 2013 on BBC Three  (UK). No trailer has been released, although small snippets of footage can be  seen on BBC Three seasonal trailers._


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

TEXAS CHAINSAW 4 Officially Moving Forward; Production To Begin Later This Year

The other day, it was reported that Lionsgate will be moving ahead with a  sequel to its surprise box office hit _Texas Chainsaw 3D_, which opened  this past weekend. While that isn't surprising, considering that the studio  bought the rights to make seven _Texas Chainsaw_ movies, Leatherface's big  screen future would've been uncertain if his latest outing wasn't very  successful. Now, after its $21.7M opening weekend, *Deadline* confirms that  Millenium Films is giving the go ahead to the next film, tentatively titled _Texas Chainsaw 4_. Production  will begin later this year in Louisiana, and will be spearheaded by producer  Carl Mazzocone, exec producers Mark Burg, Avi Lerner, Tobe Hooper, Trevor Short,  John Thompson, Danny Dimbort, Lati Grobman and Christa Campbell. _"Lati and  Christa brought the idea of this franchise to us. They were certain of the  audience appeal, so we signed on,"_ Millennium Films Chairman Avi Lerner  said. _"And it turns out they were right. It was a bloody good decision.  Lionsgate agreed to distribute the _film_ in the US, and did a fantastic job. We very much hope  to partner with them for the next chapter."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

First Official Look At THE HUNGER GAMES: CATCHING FIRE
[h=2]Entertainment Weekly have  revealed the image they'll be using for this week's cover via their Facebook  page. Check out the first official pic of Jennifer Lawrence as Katniss Everdeen  and Sam Clafin as Finnick Odair from the upcoming _Hunger Games_  sequel..[/h]Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/9/2013


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 9, 2013)

*Gregzs on Movies &amp; Entertainment*

Sweet^^ 

I enjoyed the books. The first movie left out a lot of things from the book but still pretty good.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

TRANSFORMERS 4 Casts Jack Reynor; New Trilogy Confirmed

Shortly after Michael Bay denied recent casting additions to his fourth _Transformers_ movie, young Irish actor Jack Reynor was rumored to be  offered a lead role in the upcoming film, which has Mark Wahlberg signed on to  star. Now, the director has taken to his official website to confirm that Reynor  has been cast in _Transformers 4_ alongside Wahlberg, calling him "the real  deal". He also addresses comments claiming that the four-quel was a reboot of  the franchise, saying that the story is a natural transition from the last  movie. Finally, Bay confirms that the film, which will be very different from the last three, will  be the first of a brand new trilogy.   

I just hired a great new actor for Transformers 4 to star  against Mark Wahlberg. Jack Reynor, he is an Irish kid that came to America with  30 bucks in his pocket. Pretty ballsy. Seriously, who does that? Anyway I  spotted him in a great little Irish movie WHAT RICHARD DID. This kid is the real deal.

Transformers 4 is not a reboot. That word has been floating around on the  net.

This movie takes place exactly 4 years after the war in Chicago.  The story makes a very natural transition, and reason as to why we have a whole  new cast. This Transformers will feel very different then the last three. We are  embarking on a new trilogy.

Michael​
With  filming beginning this May, _Transformers 4_ is set to hit theaters June  27th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Chris Meloni Joins SIN CITY 2

Fresh off Man of Steel, Meloni has signed on to Robert  Rodriguez's Sin City: A Dame To Kill For. Deadline reports that Meloni will be  portraying 'surprise' a cop but he's not a supporting player, he will be one of  the leads. 

And from Gordon-Levitt, we have this statement from the actor  about joining the Sin City 2 ensemble. _?I love how the first _movie_ uses VFX, not to make fake things look real, but to  create a heightened world unburdened by the look and feel of reality. Plus,  nobody makes a badass like Mr. Rodriguez.?_





The film will be released by Dimension Films in the US and  Canada on October 4, 2013 and is produced by Robert Rodriguez?s Quick Draw  Productions, Aldamisa, AR Films, Miramax and Solipsist.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Press Release: Josh Brolin To Play 'Dwight' In SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR

After reportedly being looked  at for a role in the anticipated _Sin City_ sequel, Josh Brolin (_Jonah  Hex_, _Men In Black 3_) has officially been cast as 'Dwight', who was  played by *Clive Owen* in the first movie.

Today Dimension Films announced another big name that has been  added to the SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR cast roster, further ramping up the  ensemble ? Academy Award? nominee Josh Brolin (GANGSTER SQUAD, MILK). Brolin  will star as ?Dwight? in the follow up to FRANK MlLLER?S SIN CITY for  co-directors Robert Rodriguez and Frank Miller. The part of the ?Dame? has yet  to be cast.

Dwight is one of the favorite characters from Miller?s books  and the 2005 film. In SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR, Dwight is hunted down  by the only woman he ever loved, Ava Lord, and then watches his life go straight  to hell. Chronologically, this story takes place prior to ?The Big Fat Kill? (featured in the film FRANK MILLER?S SIN CITY) and explains how Dwight came  to have a dramatically different face.

_"Dwight is a constant character  throughout the Sin City world and ?A Dame To Kill For? is a defining episode in  his life. We?re looking forward to Josh?s take on Dwight,"_ said Rodriguez  and Miller.

Brolin will next be seen alongside Sean Penn in the Warner  Bros. 1940?s police drama Gangster Squad set for release January 11, 2013.  Brolin recently completed production on the Jason Reitman-directed film Labor  Day opposite Kate Winslet, in addition to Spike Lee?s Oldboy, a remake of the  popular Korean film. Brolin last appeared as young ?Agent K? in Men in  Black 3, directed by Barry Sonnenfeld and co-starring Will Smith and Emma  Thompson. In 2008, Brolin was nominated for an Academy Award, a Screen Actors  Guild Award and received awards from the New York Film Critics Circle and the  National Board of Review for his portrayal of ?Dan White? in Gus Van Sant?s  acclaimed film Milk. Prior to that, Brolin earned a Screen Actors  Guild Award as part of an ensemble for his work in Joel and Ethan Coen?s No  Country for Old Men, which also won four Academy Awards, including Best Picture  and Best Director.

SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR weaves together two of  Miller?s classic stories with new tales in which the town?s most hard boiled  citizens cross paths with some of its more repulsive inhabitants.

The  star studded ensemble includes already announced original cast members Academy  Award? nominee Mickey Rourke as ?Marv,? Jessica Alba as ?Nancy,? Rosario Dawson  as ?Gail? and Jaime King as ?Goldie/Wendy? with new cast members Joseph  Gordon-Levitt as ?Johnny,? Dennis Haysbert as ?Manute? and Jamie Chung as ?Miho.? Production is underway at Rodriguez?s Troublemaker Studios in Austin,  Texas.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)

Christopher Nolan To Tackle Sci-Fi In His Next Movie; INTERSTELLAR

_Memento_, _The Prestige_, _Inception_. All of  these Christopher Nolan helmed movies are as good as (if not better than) his _The Dark Knight Trilogy_, so you may want to start getting excited about  the news that his next project will be _Interstellar_ for Paramount and  Warner Bros. According to The  Hollywood Reporter, he will direct and produce the Jonathan Nolan penned  screenplay which *"involves time travel and alternate dimensions in a story  that sees a group of explorers travel through a wormhole."* It's apparently  based on scientific theories developed by a Kip Thorne, a theoretical physicist,  a gravitational physicist and astrophysicist at Caltech. Nolan is said to be  very close to wrapping up the deal, so there is obviously no word on a cast or release date at this point.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)

New Images From IRON MAN 3, THE WOLVERINE And MAN OF STEEL

Thanks to Entertainment  Weekly's Summer preview issue, we have images from 3 of the biggest  blockbusters heading our way. The _Man Of Steel_ pic is from the poster,  but the others are brand new.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)

Quentin Tarantino Shuts Down Questions About Violence In DJANGO UNCHAINED

As is always the case when a violent film opens up in a similar time frame to some real-life  tragedy, questions are raised about the links between the two. Quentin Tarantino  has already fielded quite a few questions on the issue in previous interviews,  but while promoting _Django Unchained_ (which contains some particularly  brutal scenes) in the UK, Channel 4's Krishnan Guru-Murthy tries to get him to  readdress the issue..to no avail! Tarantino flat out refuses to answer. *?Don?t ask me a question like that. I?m not biting. I refuse your  question,?* he says. *?I?m not your slave and you?re not my master. You  can?t make me dance to your tune. I?m not a monkey.?* Skip to around the 4  minute mark to see it kick off..


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)

Dan Trachtenberg To Direct Y: THE LAST MAN


Dan Trachtenberg is a relative  unknown, as his resume reads; directed commercials for big brands like Nike and  Coke, collaborated on a _Hellboy II: The Golden Army_ alternate reality  game, and directed the internet show "Ctrl+Alt+Chicken." But wait, there's more.  In August of 2011, Trachtenberg created a short film, _Portal: No Escape,_ based on the popular, _Portal_, video game. The reception for the short, was incredible, the  video had over six million hits in the first two months on YouTube.

_*Y The Last Man*_ is the dystopian science fiction comic book series by Brian K. Vaughan and Pia Guerra  published by Vertigo beginning in 2002. It focuses on only man to survive the  apparent simultaneous death of every male mammal on Earth. The 60-issue series  was repackaged in book form and the series won five Eisner Awards.

The film is being produced by Benderspink and David Goyer, with  Sam Brown and David Neustadter overseeing for New Line. Trachtenberg is  separately attached to helm Crime of the Century, the Universal film which has Chris Morgan producing. That?s being scripted  by Daniel Kunka. - Deadline​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)

Italian actress Mariangela Melato dies at 71 | Comcast

Italian actress Mariangela Melato dies at 71

ROME ? Italian actress Mariangela Melato, known for her critically acclaimed performance as a spoiled socialite stranded with a sailor she had tormented in the 1974 film comedy "Swept Away," has died in a Rome hospital at age 71.

The Antea hospital said she died Friday. The LaPresse news agency said she was suffering from pancreatic cancer.

The blond actress had most success in a series of films in the 1970s directed by Italian Lina Wertmuller, including "The Seduction of Mimi" and "Love and Anarchy."

One of the most acclaimed was the role of a socialite who finds herself stranded with Giancarlo Giannini. Her role was played by Madonna in a 2002 remake.
Melato had less success in Hollywood roles, which included a supporting part in "Flash Gordon" in 1980.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)

John McClane Tells The Censors To Shove It, A GOOD DAY TO DIE HARD Is Rated R!






Collider has some great [frick]ing news tonight about the  next [frick]ing film in the [frick]ing greatest action film franchise to ever have [frick]ing existed, _Die Hard_. According to that [frick]ing awesome website, _A Good Day To  Die Hard_ will be [frick]ing Rated [frick]ing R. How [frick]ing awesome is  that shit?

To keep that in some kind of [frick]ing perspective, the first  three films in the series, _Die Hard, Die Hard 2_, and _Die Hard: With a  Vengeance_ all were rated [frick]ing R. For violence, and probably for strong  [frick]ing language. But I don't [frick]ing know. The last [frick]ing shitshow  with that _Justified_ [frick]er, _Live Free or Die Hard_, was a pansy film that cut down on the swears and had less violence. What  is this, [frick]ing Disneyworld? Now, we're back to basics bitches!

Fun  [frick]ing Fact: 1988's _Die Hard_ was based on the 1979 novel, _Nothing  Lasts Forever_ by Roderick Thorp. Did you guys [frick]ing know that? Cause I  sure as shit didn't [frick]ing know that.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)

Jamie King Talks SIN CITY 2

Looks as if Jamie King might  not have a huge part in Sin City: A Dame To Kill For. Talking to MTV, King  revealed that she's already shot her part in Robert Rodriguez's sequel. She'll  be digitally inserted into scenes with the other actors.

When asked if she was returning for Sin City, King stated, "Yes, I am, I already  did my part. I was the first one to shoot on the very first day." Because Sin  City uses landscapes for 100% of its backdrops, King exclaimed that she was  acting with 'pieces of tape.'

_"You just roll with it with Robert  Rodriguez because you can trust him," she said. "Literally I worked with not one  single actor. I worked with literally tape. A roll of tape, and a hand."_

She also reveals the no-brainer that she'll be playing both Goldie and her  twin sister this time around.  With a cast that includes King, Bruce Willis,  Christopher Meloni, Rosario Dawson, Josh Brolin, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Jamie  Chung, Jessica Alba, Mickey Rourke, Dennis Haysbert and more, Sin City: A Dame  To Kill For opens October 4, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)

New Trailer For Sci-Fi Alien Western, DEFIANCE

New Trailer For Sci-Fi Alien  Western, DEFIANCE

I'm getting a small Firefly vibe from this show. Not saying it will be anywhere  as good as Firefly but the visuals definitely bring that show to mind which I  guess shouldn't be too surprising considering this is a sci-fi western as well.  The show debuts April 15,2013 on  the Syfy channel.

Defiance is an upcoming American science fiction television series  which is being developed for television by Rockne S. O'Bannon. The series is  being produced in collaboration with Trion Worlds who are producing a Defiance  MMO video game which will be connected to the series. Defiance stars Grant  Bowler as Jeb Nolan, the local lawman in a refugee camp known as Defiance. The  series will be broadcast in the United States on the cable channel Syfy, and is  being produced by Universal Cable Productions.

Defiance is set to premiere Monday, April 15, 2013 at 9:00 pm Eastern/8:00 pm  Central.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)

New Impressive Sci-Fi Short 'R'HA'

New Impressive Sci-Fi Short 'R'HA'
No actors, no sets, no problem! Kaleb Lechowski didn't have the  spare cash to create his short using the typical process, but that's okay. Over  a seven month period Kaleb directed, wrote and animated the short below, that  features to alien worlds at war with each other.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

‘Vampire Diaries’ Spinoff in the Works at The CW | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
Exciting news for fans of ?The Vampire Diaries.?

The CW is developing a potential spinoff of the series that will be introduced as an episode of ?The Vampire Diaries? during this fourth season and could be picked up as a series for next season.

?*The Originals*? (working title) would star *Joseph Morgan* and revolve around his fan-favorite character Klaus and the Original family of vampires. *Phoebe Tonkin* (?Secret Circle?), whose werewolf character Hayley was introduced this fall, would also be brought on board to co-star.

In the episode that serves as the backdoor pilot, ?Klaus (Morgan) returns to the supernatural melting pot that is the French Quarter of New Orleans ? a town he helped build centuries ago ? and is reunited with his diabolical former prot?g? Marcel,? according to Deadline.

The ?Vampires? spawn comes from ?Diaries? executive producer *Julie Plec*, who will write the intro episode and would serve as showrunner if the pilot is ordered to series. ?Vampire Diaries? showrunner *Kevin Williamson*, whose new show ?The Following? debuts next week, is unlikely to be involved with the spinoff due to his commitments to the FOX show.

The ?Originals? episode is set to air April 25 on The CW.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

Michael Bay And Jonathan Liebesman's NINJA TURTLES To Start Filming This April

The fact that the upcoming _Teenage Mutant  Ninja Turtles_ is taking some huge liberties with how the characters have  been portrayed in past comic books, movies and TV shows has upset a lot of fans,  but work is moving ahead on the project regardless. It's safe to assume that  Michael Bay (_Transformers_) and Jonathan Liebesman (_Wrath of the  Titans_) more than likely haven't reverted back to the original title, but Production Weekly ARE usually extremely  reliable when it comes to reports on when and where shoots such as this one will  take place. With a release date set for May 16th, 2014, expect some solid  casting news on this one very soon.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

Showtime Confirm PENNY DREADFUL From SKYFALL's Sam Mendes And John Logan

After the success of _Skyfall_, it should come as no  surprise to learn that Showtime entertainment president David Nevins today  confirmed that the network responsible for the likes of _Dexter_ and _Homeland_ have given _Penny Dreadful_ a full series order. Prduction  is expected to begin in London in the second half of this year and Nevins said  that it is *"our hope and intention is that Sam Mendes will direct it."*  Below is the press release in full courtesy of Deadline.

_*LOS ANGELES, CA (January 12, 2013) ?* Some of literature?s  most iconic figures will step into the light on SHOWTIME in PENNY DREADFUL, a  psychosexual _horror_ series created, written and executive produced by  three-time Oscar? nominee John Logan (Hugo, The Aviator, Gladiator) and  executive produced by Oscar winner Sam Mendes (American Beauty, Revolutionary  Road) and Neal Street?s Pippa Harris (Revolutionary Road, Call The Midwife), it  was announced today by David Nevins, President of Entertainment, Showtime  Networks. PENNY DREADFUL will begin production in London in the second half of  2013.

In PENNY DREADFUL, some of literature?s most famously terrifying  characters ? including Dr. Frankenstein and his creature, Dorian Gray and iconic  figures from the novel Dracula ? become embroiled in Victorian London.  The  series weaves together these classic _horror_ origin stories as the characters grapple with their  monstrous alienation. This project marks Logan and Mendes? second major  collaboration, following Skyfall, their recent critically-acclaimed and box  office record-breaking James Bond _film_, which Mendes directed and Logan co-wrote; and their  first ever collaboration for television. The project will be produced by Mendes? production company Neal Street Productions.

"John Logan and Sam Mendes  are two of the great storytellers of our time," said Nevins.  "The visual  spectacle combined with the psychological insight in their reimagining of these  iconic literary characters seems totally mesmerizing to me.  This promises to be  a wholly original television show."_​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

CBS Gives Stephen King's UNDER THE DOME A June 2013 Air Date

CBS has today announced its summer schedule, including the premiere date of the highly anticipated adaptation of  Stephen King's _Under the Dome_. Last year, we learned that the network had  ordered a 13-episode season and that both Brian K. Vaughan and Niels Arden Oplev  were attached along with Neal Baer (_Law & Order: Special Victims  Unit_) as showrunner. It will make its debut on Monday, June 24 in the 10PM  slot. At this point, it's unclear whether this will be a 13-episode adaptation  of the lengthy novel or simply just be based on it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

JURASSIC PARK IV Gets A 2014 Release Date!

2014 is already a big year for movies, and we just entered 2013. _Godzilla_, _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, _Transformers 4_, _The Amazing Spider-Man 2_, _The Hobbit: There And Back Again_ and  many other big budget films are all set for a summer release that year. Now, we can add another movie to the  list: _Jurassic Park IV_. Universal Pictures has announced that the fourth  installment in the popular dinosaur franchise will arrive in theaters *June  13th, 2014.* While he isn't planning to direct, Steven Spielberg (who helmed  the first two installments) is on board as producer. The film will be shot in 3D, which isn't surprising since the  original _Jurassic Park_ will be re-released in 3D on April 5th. _Rise Of  The Planet Of The Apes_ scribes Rick Jaffa and Amanda Silver wrote the most  recent draft of the script, and turned it in this week. A director is currently  not attached to _Jurassic Park IV_, but it has been speculated that, since _Robopocalypse_ has recently been delayed, Spielberg could very well return  to the director's chair (Despite saying that he will only produce).


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

‘Elementary’ Boss: Moriarty is Coming; Sherlock and Watson Won’t Hook Up | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Elementary? Boss: Moriarty is Coming; Sherlock and Watson Won?t Hook Up

?Elementary,? with the first-ever female Dr. Watson (*Lucy Liu*), is the most-watched new series of the 2012-2013 season, but following the special Super Bowl episode, things are about to change slightly and the show will have a serialized element to it now that Moriarty is a presence in Sherlock Holmes? (*Jonny Lee Miller*) life.
​?We still look to have a case that begins and ends [each week] but we want to dollop Moriarty out appropriately, says executive producer *Rob Doherty* at the press conference for the CBS series at the Television Critics Association press tour in Pasadena, Calif.

The role of Moriarty has yet to be cast ? Doherty says he has two more weeks to make a decision ? and while he would like to bring in a well-known actor to play the role, he knows that in this day and age of social media, it would be a tricky business to keep it the identity a secret if that is what he decides.

?Moriarty has to be someone who is exquisite and someone who is unique,? Liu says.?Rob knows that more than any of us and he is going to allow for that. It is difficult now in this day and age to actually surprise anyone. He has to keep it under wraps.?


One other change that will happen before the end of the season is the formalizing of the partnership between Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Joan Watson.
?[Being a sober companion] was a starting point,? Doherty says. ? It gave Watson a real purpose to be in the life of Holmes.

You can?t do that for seven or eight years. As we get into this end run, we want to redefine the relationship. I feel that a powerful friendship has developed ? although each character may not describe it that way. My sense of Sherlock is that things need to be defined. As the sober companion side falls away, he will want Watson to be more of someone he can lean on.?

That said, the two will not hook up romantically in any way, shape or form, according to Doherty as long as he is EP of the series.
​?We love to defy expectations on this show. For as long as I am a part of the show, it is not something I want to see. We don?t need it. When you look at the original books, they didn?t need to get together. They did quite nicely. I would like to apply that to this show as long as I can.?

Part of the problem with that may be that the fans picked up on the great chemistry between Miller and Liu, which is why they started asking for them to get together.

?There was a note that we seemed to know each other too well,? Liu says. ?That they wouldn?t know each other that much. They wanted the chemistry to start out slower. I disagreed. If you have chemistry with someone, you have chemistry.?

And Miller was very circumspect, keeping his comment about a possible hook up to a minimum, saying simply, ?You can have negative chemistry, as well.?
As for the special Super Bowl episode, which will air immediately following the game on Sunday, Feb 3, Doherty is keeping the storyline under wraps. But Liu tells XfinityTV.com, ?It is like our episodes normally, but on steroids. So it is a little more accelerated, a little more colorful and heightened. It is going to be sexier, but a different kind of sexy.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2013)

Showtime Bumps Up ‘Dexter’ to Summer, Reveals Full 2013 Premiere Schedule | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Showtime is moving up ?Dexter? to a June 30 premiere date to help launch the new *Liev Shreiber*-starring drama ?*Ray Donovan*,? Showtime?s Entertainment President *David Nevins* told reporters at TCA on Saturday.

Similarly, the third season of ?Homeland,? which Nevins referred to as the network?s ?crown jewel,? will also serve as a launch pad for new drama ?*Masters of Sex*? on Sept. 29.
*
*​The move marks the first time ?Homeland? and ?Dexter? will be separated since ?Homeland?s? first season. It?s a move Nevins believes will pay off. ?We want to build on the momentum and growth [of those series] with this repositioning on the schedule,? he said.

While Nevins was reluctant to discuss reports of ?Dexter?s? much-rumored series finale, he did admit that there is an ?endgame in place,? which he promised to explain prior to the show?s eighth season premiere this summer.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2013)

Olivia Wilde and Jason Sudeikis Are Engaged! | Comcast

Olivia Wilde and Jason Sudeikis Are Engaged!
*Olivia Wilde* and her hilarious _Saturday Night Live_ beau *Jason Sudeikis* are officially taking their relationship to the next level! 

A rep for the 28-year-old actress confirms to E! News the couple, who have been dating since November 2011 and *live together* , are officially engaged*And good thing, because Olivia Wilde considers boyfriend Jason Sudeikis the love of her life! 
*
According to *People *, the engagement came shortly after the holidays and a source close to the lovebirds tells the mag they are "so excited and very, very happy." 

The news comes just after Olivia personally took to Twitter to deny engagement rumors back in December. The _People Like Us_ actress took it upon herself to  *tweet* : "No I'm not engaged but I AM at the Stones show and holy sh-t *Ronnie Wood* you got style, boy. It's just a fact. Trying to score a shoe pic." 
We're glad she got her engagement after all!

And _now_, where's that ring pic?!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

Disney Sets Release Dates For PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 5 And Brad Bird's 1952


Walt Disney  have announced the release dates for a couple of upcoming films. First up, *Pirates of the Caribbean 5* has been set for July 10th, 2015 release.  Meaning, we will see a lot of box office record that year, considering films  like *Star Wars Episode VII*, *The Avengers 2*, *The Hunger  Games* finale will also be released in 2015. Next up, Disney will release  Brad Bird's upcoming science fiction film titled *1952* on December 19th, 2014. George  Clooney is now confirmed to star in the film. Also, *The Muppets 2* will  arrive on March 21st, 2014 and *Maleficent* starring Angelina Jolie will  now open on July 2nd, 2014 (previous release date was March 14th).


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

Sebastian Stan & Scarlett Johansson Amped For CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER

Beyond having roles in Marvel's cinematic universe, Sebastian  Stan and Scarlett Johansson have something else in common: they're both  currently performing in classic Broadway shows and are excited to return to film, reprising their Bucky Barnes and Black Widow roles in _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_. While Stan was promoting the play _Picnic_, he commented on his expanded role in the Marvel sequel, via *Broadway.com*. And Johansson was under promotional duties for the play _Cat On a Hot Tin Roof_ when she did the same with *CBS Sunday  Morning* yesterday; vid' below.

_*?I?m completely excited to  venture down that path. This is why January 1, 2013, was a glorious day to wake  up to [laughs]. I?m very grateful and very lucky for what?s going on right now.  I think you have to allow yourself to be excited about the magnitude of  something like [Cap 2].?*_


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

New THOR: THE DARK WORLD Details Revealed From


The folks from *MTV News* recently caught up with Adewale  Akinnuoye-Agbaje during HBO's Golden Globes party, where he went in-depth about his dual villain role in  Marvel's _Thor: The Dark World_. Portraying the Dark Elf Algrim the  Strong/Kurse, Akinnuoye-Agbaje offers a detailed description of the character  while revealing who he'll do battles with in the sequel. In addition, the  English actor also teases another role he may tackle within Marvel's universe;  maybe in _Guardians of the Galaxy_.

_*?Thor 2; great *_*movie*_*, great opportunity. I've been a fan of the Marvel  Comics and I got a massive opportunity to play two characters in the movie:  Algrim and Kurse. You go in thinking, 'Yeah this is great.' But when you get in  there, you're like whoa; six hours of makeup, prosthetics, all the physical  [stuff]. But honestly, I loved it. It's going to be such an epic. And both of  the characters; I have blonde hair, blue eyes, pointed ears, fangs, horns;  everything you could want as boy in an *_*action*_* hero movie. It's amazing. The Fighting was really  demanding. For instance, Kurse is the one that does all the fighting. It's forty  pounds of extra weight and the good thing about it is that it's very flexible  and elastic. I have a routine before I put it on: I stretch and do all my  pilates. You see this big creature doing pilates, it's great. And then we'd have  to go fight. Me and Chris [Hemsworth] go toe-to-toe. It was hardcore. But you  don't really get into [these kinds of movies] of you're not ready for that kind  of thing. You gotta be mentally fit, physically fit because you're going to  shoot a scene ten to fifteen different ways.?

?[Thor and Kurse] fight  differently. Chris has his hammer while Kurse is very animalistic, he's got  horns. So I tried to go with that flow. My movements are [basically] like an  animal: twisting my body, turning my head, all kinds of things. Kurse is meant  to be extremely powerful, nothing can stop him. It's a great ride. There's  fights everything in the *_*movie*_*. Loki gets his fair share of fights; [one of which] is  between him and I as well. The great thing about Kurse is he is having it with  everybody. But yes, Loki has some amazing fights. [Fans] are really gonna be  happy with this *_*movie**. Everybody gets their little shine. I won't tell you  what really happens, but there's some great surprises.?

?As we speak,  [Marvel and I] are talking about [playing in another Marvel movie]. Obviously,  Marvel is a great family that I'm happy to be working with. We had a great time  on Thor: The Dark World. I loved to continue that relationship. (After Guardians  of the Galaxy was brought up) I'm not talking about anything yet, just having a  good relationship with Marvel.? 





*


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2013)

Banshee premiere


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2013)

The Killing gets 12 more episodes. Production has yet to start.
https://www.facebook.com/TheKilling?group_id=0


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

‘Diff’rent Strokes’ Dad Conrad Bain Dies at 89 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Actor *Conrad Bain*, best known to audiences as the beloved TV dad from ?Diff?rent Strokes,? died Monday night in his hometown of Livermore, Calif., family sources confirm to TMZ. He was 89.

The actor is believed to have died from natural causes.

Bain?s daughter Jennifer tells TMZ of her father: ?He was an amazing person. He was a lot like Mr. Drummond, but much more interesting in real life. He was an amazing father.?

Bain is survived by his children, three sons and a daughter, and his twin brother Bonar Bain.

A gem from the golden era of the family sitcom, ?Diff?rent Strokes? starred Bain as Philip Drummond, a millionaire who adopted two Harlem orphans after the death of their housekeeper mother and raised Arnold (the late *Gary Coleman*) and Willis (*Todd Bridges*) in his Park Avenue mansion along with his daughter Kimberly (the late *Dana Plato*). The hugely popular series ran on NBC from 1978 to 1986, and spawned the successful spinoff, ?The Facts of Life.? 

?I am deeply saddened by the sudden passing of Conrad as we were looking forward to celebrating his 90th birthday next month,? *Todd Bridges* told TMZ after learning of his costar?s death. 

?In addition to being a positive and supportive father figure both on and off-screen, Conrad was well-loved and made going to work each day enjoyable for all of us. He will be missed, but never forgotten,? Bridges added.

Bain also played Dr. Arthur Harmon for four seasons on the ?70s series ?Maude?; was a recurring guest star in the ?80s on ?The Love Boat?; and got one of his first breaks on the cult 1960′s soap ?Dark Shadows,? appearing as the Collinsport Inn?s clerk, Mr. Wells, for two seasons.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

WB Hoping To Give GREMLINS The Reboot Treatment

According to Vulture, Warner  Bros. Pictures is negotiating with Steven Spielberg?s Amblin Entertainment to  reboot their 1984 horror comedy, _Gremlins_. Apparently there have been numerous  attempts to get the wheels in motion on this over the years but things always  fell through, however, sources claim that this time it's looking good. That's  pretty much all the info out there at the moment but we'll update if we find  anything else out.






_Gremlins_ was one of my favorite movies as a child and I still love  the Hell out of it despite it dating a little around the edges. A less  successful - and quite bizarre - sequel followed, and there was always talk of a  third movie but nothing ever materialized. There's no doubt that  Gizmo is one of the most adorable creatures to ever grace the screen, so I'm not  altogether against another movie as long as it stays true to the original. In fact I  hope this "reboot" is that in name only and we get some sort of continuation of  the story, or at the very least not a complete rehash of the first one.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

Brett Ratner's HERCULES Gets A Release Date

Last November, it was confirmed that _Hercules_ was moving  ahead with Brett Ratner at the helm and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson attached to  star. Filming is expected to begin within the next few months, so it should come  as no surprise to learn that Paramount has finally given the movie a release date. It will hit the big screen on *August 8th,  2014*, just ONE WEEK after Marvel's _Guardians of the Galaxy_. The  screenplay was adapted by relative newcomer Ryan Condal from Radical Studio's  graphic novel _Hercules: The Thracian Wars_. Below is a description of that  story.

Fourteen hundred years ago, a tormented soul walked the earth that  was neither man nor god. Hercules was the powerful son of the god king Zeus, for  this he received nothing but suffering his entire life. After twelve arduous  labors and the loss of his family, this dark, world-weary soul turned his back  on the gods finding his only solace in bloody battle. Over the years he warmed to the company of six  similar souls, their only bond being their love of fighting and presence of  death. These men and woman never question where they go to fight or why or whom,  just how much they will be paid. Now the King of Thrace has hired these  mercenaries to train his men to become the greatest army of all time. It is time  for this bunch of lost souls to finally have their eyes opened to how far they  have fallen when they must train an army to become as ruthless and blood thirsty  as their reputation has become.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

First Official Image From SNOWPIERCER
[h=2]We've see quite a bit of  concept art from Bong Joon-ho?s highly-anticipated Hollywood debut - which is  based on French graphic novel _Le Transperceneige_ - now check out the  first official pic featuring Joon-ho regular Song Kang-ho (_Memories of  Murder, The Host_)..[/h]Mark  "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/16/2013






Snowpiercer is set in a future where, after a failed experiment to  stop global warming, an Ice Age kills off all life on the planet except for the  inhabitants of the Snowpiercer, a train that travels around the globe and is  powered by a sacred perpetual-motion engine. A class system evolves on the train  but a revolution brews.​
_Snowpiercer_ stars Chris  Evans, Tilda Swinton, Jamie Bell, Alison Pill, John Hurt, Ed Harris, Octavia  Spencer and Song Kang-ho, and is set for release sometime this Summer.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

New Look At The Wicked Witch From OZ: THE GREAT AND POWERFUL

The last tv spot for this movie tried to make it a mystery as to who will actually  turn out to be the Wicked Witch, Mila Kunis or Rachael Weisz. Unfortunately a poster was released a while before that which made things  pretty clear, and if the cat wasn't well and truly out of the bag then, it  certainly is now..


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

UPDATE: ARROW Showrunners On The Show's Future, Deadshot And China White Team-Up Confirmed

*
Warning: The article over at Huffington Post covers a lot of ground and has a  lot of spoilers so if you don't care to know a thing about the second half of  Arrow, click away now!




*_"We were able to go through the hell of the first seven or eight  [episodes] that I think you have to go to, to sort of calibrate how to make a  good episode and how to make it on time and on budget and all that stuff, and  [we started] to get real, true audience feedback about what people are enjoying  most,"_ Arrow executive producer Greg Berlanti shared. _"So this next run  of episodes is the byproduct of a conversation we've had with the audience and  then also our own learning curve in terms of how to make better episodes."_   Interesting! I know for a fact that the show's producers visit CBM so it's  possible our weekly poll and discussion series has played a part in the  evolution of the show.

Berlanti and fellow producer, Marc Guggenheim go  to to share that the show is really about the evolution of Oliver Queen from  vigilante to hero, stress the dup. But he's also evolving physically as well. _"It's a silly thing to note," but the show's star, who got quite a bit of  notice for his killer abs, has "bulked up" his chest and upper body in the past  few months. "He was an impressive physical specimen before, but he has found a  new gear,"_ Guggenheim added. The discussion also touched on the fact that a  lot of the characters that show up in the first season are indeed DC Comics heroes and villains but many are not at the stage in their  life where they're ready to don a cape or tights.  In many ways, that sentiment  hold true for Oliver as well, right now he's a vigilante and what we're seeing  is his journey towards becoming a hero.

Below, are some  highlights from a podcast discussion with the producers that contain SPOILERS.
-Before the season's end, one other person besides Diggle and  Huntress will learn Oliver's secret identity.

-Episode 11 features Ben  Browder as Ted Gaynor, a name comic book fans will recognize from the roster of the  Blackhawks Squadron (incorrectly stated as episode 12 over at HuffPo).

-Seth Gabl's Count Vertigo arrives in  Episode 12. The producers confirm  that he will definitely be back in later eps.
*-Manu Bennett arrives in  Episode 13 as Slade Wilson/Deathstroke.  However, producers caution not to  assume that info on Bennett's character is 100% correct.*  Based on that  tease, methinks there's someone else underneath Deathstroke's costume?

-David Anders arrives in Episode 14 as Vanch, a brand new villain and  original creation of the show.

-James Callis  appears as Dodger in  Episode 15.  The producers are still undecided about whether he'll be a  recurring character.

*-It was rumored that Colton Haynes would be  debuting in Episode 12 along with Count Vertigo but apparently Roy Harper debuts  in Episode 15 as well.* For a look at set  photos featuring Haynes CLICK HERE.

*-Deadshot and China White  team-up in Episode 16 of Arrow.*

-Oliver will begin to uncover the  secrets of his mother between episodes 12 and 14.

-The second half of the  season closely examines the relationship between Tommy Merlyn (Colin Donnell)  and his father (John Barrowman) the Dark Archer.

- After episode 16 which  airs February 27th, the show goes on a mini-hiatus before closing out the first  season with 2 episodes on March 20th and March 27th  respectively.​
Update: First look at  Seth Gabel as Vertigo, courtesy of TV  Guide.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

Robert Rodriguez's MACHETE KILLS Gets A Release Date





It has just been confirmed by The  Hollywood Reporter's Borys Kit that Robert Rodriquez's _Machete Kills_  will be released on September 13th, later this year. Principal photography took  only 29 days to complete and shooting wrapped last July. There were previously  rumblings that the sequel to 2010's _Machete_ would be released in July,  but this is obviously no longer the case. An image released of a very grown up  Alexa Vega (_Spy Kids_) and the casting of Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen and  Lady Gaga have resulted in the film receiving a lot of attention in the press.

Danny Trejo returns as ex-Federale agent MACHETE, who is recruited  by the President of the United States for a mission which would be impossible  for any mortal man ? he must take down a madman revolutionary and an eccentric  billionaire arms dealer who has hatched a plan to spread war and anarchy across  the planet.​
*STARRING:*

Danny Trejo as Machete Cortez
Michelle  Rodriguez as Luz
Mel Gibson as Luther Voz
Jessica Alba as Sartana Rivera
Charlie Sheen as the President of the United States
Sof?a Vergara as  Madame Desdemona
Amber Heard as Miss San Antonio
Antonio Banderas as  Gregorio Cortez
Zoe Saldana as Liza
Vanessa Hudgens as Cereza
Cuba  Gooding Jr. as El Camele?n
Alexa Vega as KillJoy
William Sadler as Sheriff  Doakes
Lindsay Lohan as April Booth
Lady Gaga as La Chamele?n

*RELEASE DATE:* September 13th, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

The Wire's Proposition Joe, Robert F. Chew, Dead at 52 | Comcast

*Robert F. Chew*, best known for playing Proposition Joe on HBO's critically acclaimed series _The Wire_, died on Jan. 17, in his hometown of Baltimore. Chew died of apparent heart failure in his sleep. He was 52. 

In addition to his work on five seasons of _The Wire_, which was set in Baltimore, Chew was a teacher and mentored young actors at Baltimore's Arena Players. 
"Robert was not only an exceptional actor, he was an essential part of the film and theater community in Baltimore," _The Wire_ 's creator *David Simon* tells _*The Baltimore Sun* _. "He could have gone to New York or Los Angeles and commanded a lot more work, but he loved the city as his home and chose to remain here working." 

Chew appeared on Simon's other HBO project _The Corner_, as well as NBC's _Homocide: Life on the Street,_ which was based on Simon's book. 
*Jamie Hector*, Chew's former costar, *tweeted* , "I didn't want to believe this #RIP Robert F Chew, Prop Joe will always be remembered Robert Chew will always be loved and missed!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

Tom Hanks Returns to Duty for HBO’s New WWII Miniseries | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

*Tom Hanks* is once again teaming with HBO in a miniseries about World War II.This time around, Hanks and *Steven Spielberg*-who previously delivered the likes of 2001′s ?Band of Brothers? and 2010′s ?The Pacific? to the channel-will create a miniseries that will focus on the Air Force, according to The Hollywood Reporter. The article states that the series will ?explore the aerial wars through the eyes of enlisted men of the Eighth Air Force ? known as the men of the Mighty Eighth.?

The series will be based on Donald L. Miller?s nonfiction book ?Masters of the Air: America?s Bomber Boys Who Fought the Air War Against Nazi Germany.?
Both ?Band of Brothers? and ?The Pacific? drew critical raves when they hit HBO, winning a bevy of awards for the big-budget projects.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

MAD MAX: FURY ROAD Set Vid Showcases The Movie's Vehicles
[h=2]The _Mad Max_ films  have always featured some crazy, souped-up vehicles of mass destruction, and  George Miller's upcoming fourth entry in the franchise won't be any different.  Check out the following production vid from the set in Namibia.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin Bacon Discusses Playing The Villain In R.I.P.D.


After his excellent performance as the villainous Sebastian Shaw in 2011's _X-Men: First Class_, Kevin Bacon will be returning to the comic book movie genre in this summer's _R.I.P.D._, which is based on  the Dark Horse graphic novel of the same name. Speaking with *Collider*  while promoting _The Following_, the actor talks briefly about his villain  in the Universal-distributed supernatural comedy, saying that the role is much lighter than his character  in the FOX TV series. _*"I was just looping R.I.P.D. Even if it was on a  looping stage, it was just so fun to step into some other shoes for awhile. ...  He?s a villain, but it?s much lighter. It?s funny. He?s a goofball. He turns  into a zombie. He?s not a serial killer."*_ With a July 19th release date set, expect the marketing campaign for _R.I.P.D._ to begin soon, so stay tuned to CBM for more news on the film.  For Bacon's full chat with Collider, click the source link below.

_R.I.P.D._ follows a cop killed in the line of duty and is recruited by  a team of undead police officers working for the Rest In Peace Department, and  then tries to find the man who murdered him. The film stars Ryan Reynolds, Jeff Bridges, Kevin Bacon, Mary-Louise  Parker, Marisa Miller, Mike O?Malley, James Hong, Robert Knepper and Tobias  Segal round out the cast of the film, which is directed by Robert Schwentke  (_RED_).


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Robert Rodriguez Talks Bruce Willis' Return For SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR

[h=2]The director also reveals  a bit more info about _Joseph Gordon-Levitt's_ character, says he plays a  gambler out to beat the biggest villain in _Sin City_ at his own game.  We're likely to get casting news on _Ava Lord_ in the coming  weeks.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

B-T-S Look At The GREEN ARROW, DEATHSTROKE Fight

The original Green Arrow that  is, Yao Fei. Go behind the scenes with Arrow Stunt Coordinator James Bamford to  see how the fighting choreography comes together. 'Flying Omolplata' who  knew?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

ROBOCOP - Photo Of EM-208 Drone


One of Omnicorp's many robotic  creations, the EM-208s are used together with the ED-209s as ground troops and  are the precursor cyborg  Alex Murphy (Joel Kinnaman).


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Shawn Ashmore On X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST & Working With Kevin Bacon On FIRST CLASS







Speaking with *Huffington Post* at the premiere of FOX's _The Following_, actor Shawn Ashmore  discusses his interest in returning as Bobby Drake/Iceman in director Bryan  Singer's _X-Men: Days Of Future Past_ after playing the character in the  first three films. We previously heard him say that he hasn't heard anything  from Singer or the studio about potentially reprising the role, and it's still  the case here. _*"Honestly, at this point I have no idea. What's exciting is  Bryan Singer's back, which is amazing. He was amazing to work with. I would love  to come back and play Bobby again. I played the part three times, I got to grow  up playing that part, which is incredible. It's so rare. If it happens, i would  love to play that part. The moving is happening, so I have to wait and see how  it all comes together."*_ With many actors from the original trilogy expected to reprise their roles  (Hugh Jackman, Patrick Stewart and Ian McKellan are set to return as Wolverine,  Professor X and Magneto, respectively), it wouldn't be surprising to see  Ashmore's Iceman return. 

The actor also shares his thoughts on _X-Men:  First Class_, which features his _The Following_ co-star Kevin Bacon as  the villainous Sebastian Shaw. He also looks back on comparing notes when they  were working on _The Following_. *"I loved 'First Class.' I thought  Matthew Vaughn did a great job. I thought Kevin Bacon did a great job. We've had  some 'X-Men' conversations. They shot some of 'First Class' down in Atlanta,  which is where we shot the pilot, so we just kind of talked about that and the  experience of making it," Ashmore said. "They're huge films. It's such an  undertaking, so it's amazing to get stories from the movies you're not on. It's  all very similar: the scheduling and the craziness and the special effects and  'Oh my god, that scene, it's 10 seconds in the movie, but it took five weeks to shoot.' Stuff like  that."*

Would you like to see Shawn Ashmore reprise his  role as Iceman for a fourth time? Who else would you like to see from the  original _X-Men_ trilogy to appear in _Days Of Future Past_? 

_X-Men: Days Of Future Past_ stars James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender,  Patrick Stewart, Ian McKellen, Jennifer Lawrence, Hugh Jackman and Nicholas  Hoult. The film is set to hit theaters July 18th, 2014. Additionally, _The Wolverine_ is scheduled for a July 26th release, while _Fantastic  Four_ will arrive March 5th, 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

ARROW Actress Jessica De Gouw Lands Female Lead In NBC's DRACULA Series







According to *Deadline*, Australian actress Jessica de Gouw - who was recently seen as Helena Bertinelli/Huntress on The CW's _Arrow_ - has been cast in the female lead role in NBC and Sky Living's ten-episode series _Dracula_, which is based on the vampire of the same name. Jonathan Rhys  Meyers (_The Tudors_) will be playing the title character. Set in the  1890s, _Dracula_ *"centers on Dracula (Meyers) who arrives in London,  posing as American entrepreneur Allen Grayson who maintains that he wants to  bring modern science to Victorian society. In reality, he hopes to wreak revenge  on the people who ruined his life centuries earlier but falls hopelessly in love  with a woman [De Gouw] who seems to be a reincarnation of his dead wife."* De  Gouw's character, Mina Murray, is described as *"a striking brunette medical  student who is engaged to Jonathan Harker, but upon meeting Allen Grayson, both  are instantly mesmerized by the other?s uncanny resemblance to someone from  their past."* _Dracula_ is produced by Tony Krantz's Flame Ventures,  Colin Callender's Playground Entertainment, Universal TV and NBCU International  Prods.' Carnival Films & Television.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Ray Liotta, Juno Temple & Jeremy Piven Join SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR







The ever growing cast of _Sin City: A Dame To Kill For_ is shaping up  to be something pretty special. In addition to Joseph Gordon Levitt and Josh  Brolin, The Playlist now cite sources close to the production as confirming that *Ray Liotta* (_Killing Them Softly, The Iceman_), *Juno Temple*  (_The Dark Knight Rises, Killer Joe_) and *Jeremy Piven*  (_Entourage_) have also signed up. They say their roles are being kept  secret for now, but would any fans of Frank Miller's _Sin City_ comics care to venture a guess? I reckon given Liotta's penchant  for playing bad guys that he might be Damian Lord, wife of the "dame to kill  for" herself, Ava - who is yet to be cast. I can't imagine that will be Juno  Temple though, and I have no clue who Piven might be (it's been a while since I  read it!). Anyway, in addition to Brolin and Levitt they join the returning  Mickey Rourke, Jessica Alba, Rosario Dawson, Jaime King and newcomers Dennis  Haysbert and Jamie Chung. The movie is set to open October 4th.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Mark Wahlberg Talks TRANSFORMERS 4; Confirms TED 2 Start Date

While promoting _Broken City_, actor Mark Wahlberg talks about his role in  Michael Bay's fourth and possibly final _Transformers_ film. While he refuses to give away any details on the  fourquel's story, he reiterates how great his working relationship with the  director is after _Pain & Gain_. Wahlberg calls the role his most  challenging to date, and reiterates that he isn't doing it for the paycheck. *"I think it will be the most challenging role that I've played and it's an  opportunity for me to do something extremely different. It's going to be very  different from what the first ones were. I'm excited about it. When I talked to  (producer) Steven Spielberg and Michael and said, 'Don't worry guys, this is not  me taking a paycheck and running with it. This is me trying to do something  different,'"* he tells *Knoxville*.  He also had this to say when asked if his kids are excited about his joining the _Transformers_ franchise. *"It's the first time they've ever been  excited about me going off to do a movie, and they demand to be in it."*

Meanwhile, in a separate interview with *Examiner*,  Wahlberg discusses his workout regime for some of his most recent films,  including Universal Pictures' _2 Guns_ which also stars Denzel Washington. _*"...So I got down to 165 pounds [for Broken City], and then I did Pain & Gain like 8 to 10 weeks after, and I had to get as big as I possibly could ? playing a body builder ? so I got up to 212 pounds. Then within 30 days I had  to get back down to 180 to do 2 Guns with Denzel. And then two weeks after that  I was immersed in Navy SEAL training to play Marcus Luttrell in Lone Survivor.  So that was what my year was like."*_ When asked about his weight  gain for _Transformers 4_, he says that he hopes to do another movie before  the more physically demanding blockbuster. *"Well I took a month off ? I just started  working out, I?m in my 4th week now ? hopefully we?ll do Avon Man before  Transformers, which is this comedy we have at Fox that we?ve been developing; it?s kind of  like my first romantic comedy."* Finally, Wahlberg confirms that _Tranformers 4_ will start filming at the end of May, and he will go  directly into filming the _Ted_ sequel in September. _*"I could tell  you that we?re doing Transformers starting at the end of May, and then Ted in  September. You know I can?t give you too many story points or Michael will not  be happy. But I can tell you that I?m very excited, obviously I had a great  working relationship with Michael on Pain & Gain."*_

_Transformers 4_ also stars Jack Reynor. The film, which is described by Michael Bay as the start of a new  trilogy, is set to hit theaters June 27th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

SIN CITY 2's Ray Liotta Joins The Cast of THE MUPPETS Sequel


Variety reports that Ray  Liotta, who actually made a brief appearance as a guard in 1999's _Muppets  From Space_, has joined the cast of James Bobin's _The Muppets_ sequel.  His role in the sequel (which was penned by Bobin and Nicholas Stoller) is being  kept under wraps at the moment. Not a lot is known about the film right now, although it has been revealed that it will take  place in Europe. Ricky Gervais, Tina Fey and Ty Burrell have also recently  signed up to star.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

ARROW Enlists DOCTOR WHO Actress To Portray Dinah Lance


According to *Entertainment Weekly*, The CW's breakout crime drama, _Arrow_, has cast _Doctor Who_ and _ER_  actress *Alex Kingston* to portray "Dinah Lance" on the show. 

Kingston will portray Laurel Lance's (Katie Cassidy) mother, who they note  _*"will return to Starling City to make amends with her family that she  abandoned years earlier following the tragic death of her daughter."*_  Fans of the show know that Sara Lance was aboard Oliver's yacht, in which she  died in a terribly tragic drowning. 

In the original DC comics, Kingston's character was the original Black Canary. It's  also interesting to note that Kingston will be the second actor from _Doctor  Who_ joining the show, as John Barrowman was previously cast as Malcom Merlyn  (A.K.A The Dark Archer).


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

First Official Image From Jeff Wadlow's KICK-ASS 2 Now Released In Hi-Res


We've seen plenty of set photos featuring the many colourful  costumed characters who will appear in the sequel to Matthew Vaughn's 2010 movie, but this one gives us our best look yet at both Kick-Ass  and "Justice Forever" leader Colonel Stars and Stripes. Expect a trailer soon!

Click on the image below to view the full-size version.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Sean Young Talks BLADE RUNNER Sequel & Her Interpretation Of 'Rachael' In the Original Film


So, it's been known for a while now that Ridley Scott is set to  direct a new installment of *Blade Runner* for Alcon Entertainment.  According to many, the 1982 film which was based on Philip K. Dick's novel *Do Androids  Dream of Electric Sheep?*, is one of the greatest science-fiction films of  all time, and Scott said that he wants to explore more of this universe. If this  is indeed a sequel as they say, what about the original cast? In a recent  interview with *Crave Online*, Sean Young confirmed that she met with Alcon  Entertainment about the new film. More below:

_"Well, I did meet with Alcon, the  company that owns it and is planning to do the remake with Ridley. I did meet  with them, but I think at that point they just wanted to meet me and I don?t  think they have any plans of using any of the original people, although I can?t  say for sure. I do think, let me just say it right here, I do think it would be  a disappointment to the audience not to have Rachel in it but you know what,  folks in Hollywood make mistakes all the time."_

She also shared her  thoughts regarding 'Rachael', who is supposed to be a NEXUS-6 prototype:

_"Oh no, in the interpretation I?m the one that has no end date. I?m the  one that rides off in the car with him at the end that has no end date. I?m  Nexus-7, not Nexus-6."_

Ridley Scott already said that 'Deckard' is  definitely NEXUS-6 model, and they only have a four-year lifespan. It will be  interesting to see where they take the story for the next film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Graphic Novel THE 6TH GUN Gets Pilot Order From NBC


NBC has committed to a pilot for *The Sixth Gun*, from  producer Carlton Cuse (Lost) and screenwriter Ryan Condal (Hercules: The  Thracian Wars) who will jointly spearhead the project.  *Universal TV* and  Oni's production company *Closed on Mondays Entertainment* will share  production responsibilities.

Condal, a newcomer that wrote the script for  Bret Ratner's Hercules picture starring Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson will also  shoulder writing duties on this project while Cuse will serve as executive  producer and showrunner on the drama. Also serving as producers are Eric Gitter(Scott Pilgrim  vs. the World) and Andy Borne.  NBC has put forth pilot comments for nine other  projects as well so the western will face a bit of competition for a full season  pick-up.  This pilot season features a few other comic book properties most notably *S.H.I.E.L.D.* for ABC  and *AMAZON* for The CW.  Hopefully all these projects can be picked up,  unlike last year which saw Powers, AKA Jessica Jones, Wonder Woman and Punisher  all filter out at various stages.

During the darkest days of the Civil War, wicked cutthroats came  into possession of six pistols of otherworldly power. In time, the Sixth Gun,  the most dangerous of the weapons, vanished. When the gun surfaces in the hands  of an innocent girl, dark forces reawaken. Vile men thought long dead set their  sights on retrieving the gun and killing the girl. Only Drake Sinclair, a  gunfighter with a shadowy past, stands in their way.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

J.J. Abrams Directing Star Wars 7 | Comcast
*J.J. Abrams* will direct the next _Star Wars_ installment. 

We'll just let that sink in for a second. Despite *shooting down rumors* that he'd be taking over the directing duties of *George Lucas* ' space classic, Abrams has reportedly agreed to direct the next film, which is due to hit theaters in 2015, per  *trade reports* . 

The search for a director had included a who's who list of big names, *including* *Steven Spielberg*, *Guillermo Del Toro*, *Matthew Vaughn*, *Brad Bird *and *many* *more* . *Michael Arndt* is *said to be writing* the script. 

In the meantime, Abrams has been keeping busy reviving another sci-fi classic series; his sequel _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ is set to hit theaters May 17.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Manu Bennett Talks Playing Deathstroke On The CW's ARROW

Access Hollywood caught up with New Zealand actor


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Iceman, Rogue And Shadowcat Confirmed For X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST
_
X-Men: Days of Future  Past_ director Bryan Singer has confirmed that Anna Paquin (Rogue), Ellen  Page (Kitty Pryde) and Shawn Ashmore (Iceman) will all return in the highly  anticipated sequel to Matthew Vaughn's _X-Men: First Class_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jessica Alba Teases Her Role In Robert Rodriguez's SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR

Vulture  managed to catch up with Jessica Alba at Sundance to ask her what fans should  expect when she returns as exotic dancer 'Nancy' in this September's _Sin  City: A Dame To Kill For_. While she didn't divulge any plot details, she did  offer up some very good news; we can expect to see plenty more in the way of  those dancing scenes from the first movie. *"I had to learn a bunch of dance sequences for  it,"* she said. *"I do a lot more dancing in this one. It was kind of  crazy. It was very, very difficult, and you?ll see why."* Pretty intriguing,  eh? You can check out one of Alba's most memorable scenes from _Sin City_  below. _Sin City: A Dame to Kill For_ is currently scheduled to be released  on October 4, 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

ANT-MAN And DOCTOR STRANGE To Spearhead Phase 3 For Marvel

Ant-Man and Doctor Stange have been two projects for Marvel, that  have longed been rumored, but never confirmed. That all changed for Ant-Man this  past July at Comic-Con when Marvel announced the film. Marvel Studios head Kevin Feige talked about how he will  be a major part of Phase 3.*"'Ant-Man' is definitely part of Phase Three.  Like 'Iron Man 3,' it's certainly set in the Marvel Universe,"* he  explained to MTV. He also went on to say that director Edgar Wright is  the only reason the film is happening. _*"I've known Edgar since our first  lunch together at Comic-Con in 2004. He asked me what Marvel was doing with  'Ant-Man' we weren't even a studio then; what a difference eight years  makes,"*_ he laughed. While it's not a surprise, the Ant-Man movie will be an origin film, which Feige said is very much from  the perspective of both wright and co-writer Joe Cornish. It will be apart of  the MCU, *but a different corner than we've seen before."*

Feige went on to say that Phase three will be completely different from  the stories they are telling now. Saying, _*"So much of what we're telling  right now is about the core 'Avengers' characters we've now met, and they'll be  evolving in big, surprising ways, in Cap's next movie and Thor's next movie and  of course in 'Iron Man 3,' as we get them all into the next 'Avengers' film.  Beyond that 'Ant-Man' is the only one officially announced."*_ He  continued by saying you wont have to look too far as to where they might go as  far as other characters they are planning on bringing to the big screen.

With all that in mind, it brings us back to Doctor Strange. Who, acorrding  to Feige, *WILL* be a part of Phase 3. _*"'Doctor Strange,' which I've  been talking about for years, is definitely one of them,"*_ he confirmed. _*"He's a great, original character, and he checks the box off this criteria  that I have: he's totally different from anything else we have, just like  'Guardians of the Galaxy.' He's totally different from anything we've done  before, as is 'Ant-Man,' which keeps us excited."*_ No word yet still on  the rumored Black Panther project, but it is exciting to see one of the long  rumored films confirmed.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

First Look At SPARTACUS Star Manu Bennett As Deathstroke On ARROW


What does Slade Wilson -- the  alter-ego of villain Deathstroke -- look like without the costume? These  brand-new photos give us a great look at the _Arrow_ villain's alter-ego,  portrayed by _Spartacus_'s Manu Bennett!

'Arrow' Meets Deathstroke: Manu Bennett As Slade Wilson Exclusive First Look (PHOTOS)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Two New Stills From THE WOLVERINE Featuring A "Suited Up" Hugh Jackman
[h=2]No, not THAT kind of suit  unfortunately! Instead, Academy Award nominated actor Hugh Jackman looks rather  dapper in a brand new official still from James Mangold's _The Wolverine_.  Another features a behind the scenes shot of Logan looking pretty darn  angry...[/h]Josh  Wilding - 1/28/2013


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/superman_movies/superman_the_man_of_steel/news/?a=73330

With Zack Snyder's Man of  Steel inching closer and closer, Empire Magazine will be the first to debut  official photos of the movie with three new stills. Thanks to a fan on IMDB, we get a  quick look at the inside of the March 2013 edition of magazine. Check out a preview of Henry Cavill as the Man of Steel, Jor-El(Russell  Crowe) and Michael Shannon as GENERAL ZOD!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

The CW Pushes The AMAZON Pilot Back Until Next Season

A couple weeks back we got some news that Amy Manson was the  front runner to land the roll of Diana Prince, AKA Wonder Woman, in the upcoming  CW pilot titled _Amazon_. All indications seem to show that the show was  moving full steam a head. Now, according to Deadline, the show is at a stand still. Instead of moving  forward with the project for this seasons pilot orders the network has made the  choice to wait until next season to shoot the pilot.

Amazon was the first  pilot that The CW started working on for this season, even starting the casting  process back in November. That was before the script was even ready. It just  appears that the show was no where near ready to shoot. Given the success of the  television show Arrow, which is based on DC's Green Arrow, the network is  wanting to make sure they go about handling Amazon just right. As of right now  the show is still very high on the priority list for The CW.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

The Fate Of The DC Cinematic Universe Hinges On The Success Of MAN OF STEEL

_Green  Lantern_ was a flop. With a budget of over $200 million, the fact that it  grossed less than $220 million worldwide was not a good result for Warner Bros.  While success was pretty much guaranteed for them with Christopher Nolan's  Batman franchise, _Green Lantern_ was the first real risk that the studio  took when it comes to their superhero properties. For that reason, it should perhaps comes  as no surprise that they are now extremely wary moving forward. While _Marvel's The Avengers_ may have been a $1.5 billion success, they still  aren't sure about whether or not they should move ahead with _Justice  League_. Instead, it will be down to how well _Man of Steel_ performs  before they make a final decision on the fate of the superhero ensemble.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

New STAR TREK: INTO THE DARKNESS Featurette

The insurance company, Esurance, has gotten an executive new look  at Star Trek Into The Darkness, in way of a featurette. The featurette showcases  cast a crew interviews about the upcoming sequel to the film, and runs about a minutes and twenty two seconds long.  Unfortunately there is no embed for the video, but if you click the image it  will take you to it.

As you can see there is some sort of countdown on the page as well that will be  unlocking some more content. There is also a contest established with the page  as well, that if you win, you could be sent to the premiere of the movie. The page is also offering The Vulcanizer  so fans can upload and share photos of themselves transformed into Vulcans.  Click the photo above to be taken to all the Star Trek goodness, and catch the film when it hits theaters on May 17th.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

Julia Garner Joins The Cast Of SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR







As we await the announcement of who Robert Rodriguez has chosen to play Ava  Lord in his _Sin City_ follow up, the casting news for the minor roles keep  on coming. The latest comes from Deadline, who report that _Perks Of Being A  Wallflower/Martha Macy May Marlene_ actress Julia Garner has joined the  impressive cast of the adaptation of Frank Miller's classic comic series. The  name of her character isn't given, but apparently she *"will play a young  stripper opposite Joseph Gordon-Levitt?s Johnny".* Since pretty much every  female character in _Sin City_ is either a stripper or a prostitute, this  doesn't really harrow it down. But - just like Juno Temple - it is possible  she'll be Shelly, who was played by the late Brittany Murphy in the first film. Garner can be seen next in _The Last Exorcism_  sequel.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

Eva Green Cast As The Dame In SIN CITY Sequel

_Eva Green_ (Casino Royale) has joined the cast as the Dame  (Ava Lord) in _Robert Rodriguez's_ *Sin City: A Dame to Kill For*.  After much speculation and a much earlier (years earlier) rumor that the role  would go to _Angelina Jolie_, Eva Green has been selected for the titular  role.  Filming is already underway in Texas in Rodriguez's personal film studio and some of the cast have even filmed all their  scenes.  Because the entire film is shot on a green screen, Rodriguez will shoot  the film piecemeal, as the actors and actresses schedule allows and then stitch everything  together in post.  More than a few of the cast have revealed that they've shot  scenes opposite a tennis ball.  

_Frank Miller_ is serving as  co-director, in keeping with the previous film.  Green is also part of another  Miller project, the 300 prequel/sequel, *300: Rise of an Empire*. 

In a press release, Rodrigeuz and Miller stated, _?Ava Lord is one of the  most deadly and fascinating residents of Sin City.  From the start, we knew that  the actor would need to be able to embody the multifaceted characteristics of  this femme fatale and we found that in Eva Green."_

In all  probability, this rounds out a  star studded cast that includes Bruce Willis,  Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Mickey Rourke, Clive Owen, Josh Brolin, Christopher  Meloni, Jamie Chung, Jeremy Piven, Ray Liotta, Roasrio Dawson, Juno Temple, and  Julia Garner.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

First Official Stills From David Hayter's WOLVES
[h=2]The _X-Men/Watchmen_  writer is set to make his directorial debut with the long in-development  Werewolf flick. See Jason Momoa (_Game Of Thrones_), Lucas Till (_X-Men:  First Class_), Stephen McHattie (_Watchmen_) & newcomer Merrit  Patterson in some new pics..[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

SKYFALL Writers Set To Pen BARBARELLA TV Series; Nicolas Winding Refn Will Direct





As the 23rd James Bond film *Skyfall* continues its monster box office run in  theatres, writers of the film, Neal Purvis and Robert Wade, are moving on to a  new project - *Barbarella*. The upcoming television series from Gaumont  International Television will feature a character from the science fiction comic book created by Jean-Claude Forest in 1962. Also, *Drive* helmer Nicolas Winding Refn will direct the series, and he will  also be executive producer along Martha De Laurentiis. In 1968, Jane Fonda  portrayed the character in the Roger Vadim-directed big screen  adaptation.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Lindsay Lohan Is NOT In MACHETE KILLS


_MTV News_ Josh Horowitz sat down with director Robert Rodriguez to  discuss his new _Machete_ film. During the chat Josh asked if Lindsay Lohan would be back  to reprise her role as April Booth, as has been assumed by most media outlets  for the past year.

_"No, she's not in it. We thought to bring her back  because we like that character, but it didn't fit into the story."_


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

See Tom Hiddleston As A Vampire In ONLY LOVERS LEFT ALIVE

[h=2]That's right, Loki will be  swapping horns for fangs when the _Thor/Avengers_ actor stars as a  bloodsucker named Adam in Jim Jarmusch's upcoming "crypto-vampire love story".  Check out the first image from the movie, which also features Tilda Swinton as  Eve..[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

First Look At Jodie Foster's Character In Neill Blomkamp's ELYSIUM

In the year 2159, two classes of people exist: the very wealthy who  live on a pristine man-made space station called Elysium, and the rest, who live  on an overpopulated, ruined Earth. Secretary Rhodes, a hard line government  ofﬁcial, will stop at nothing to enforce anti-immigration laws and preserve the  luxurious lifestyle of the citizens of Elysium. That doesn?t stop the people of  Earth from trying to get in, by any means they can. When unlucky Max is backed  into a corner, he agrees to take on a daunting mission that if successful will  not only save his life, but could bring equality to these polarized  worlds.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

UPDATE: MOON Director Duncan Jones Set To Helm WORLD OF WARCRAFT Movie
[h=1][/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Millions of fans of the popular video game have been patiently waiting  to see a film based on the big Blizzard property. Warner Brothers hired *Blood Diamond* writer Charles Leavitt to pen the script a while back, but  we heard nothing since. Well, here some great news -- Duncan Jones, best known  for directing films such as *Moon* and *Source Code*, is set to helm *Warcraft* for Legendary Pictures. *The Hollywood Reporter* broke the  news:

_"The Warner Bros.-based production and finance outfit is eyeing  a fall 2013 start and a 2015 _release_. Jones? producing partner, Stuart Fenegan, will  executive produce on behalf of their production company, Liberty Films. Chris  Metzen will co-produce for Blizzard."_UPDATE: According to Tracking-Board.com, WB is looking for Johnny Depp to star in  the film. Nothing is confirmed, so take it with a grain of salt for  now:

_"Warner Bros. may be making strides in the right direction  with its long gestating WARCRAFT film, as there is interest for Johnny Depp to  star."_


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

BBC Cancels ‘Being Human’ After Five Seasons | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

BBC Cancels ?Being Human? After Five Seasons

BBC America has cancelled its original series ?Being Human? after five seasons, the network announced Thursday.

The successful supernatural series, which follows the double lives of a trio of twentysomething roommates who happen to be a vampire, a werewolf, and a ghost, also airs in the U.S. on BBC America and spawned an American adaptation of ?Being Human? that airs on SyFy.

?Being Human has been a fantastic and faithful friend to BBC Three,? said BBC Three?s Zai Bennet in a statement. ?It?s featured some truly exceptional actors and storylines through the years and I?d like to thank Toby [Whithouse, the creator and writer] and the production team for their vision and passion. However, all good things come to an end and at BBC Three we?re committed to breaking new shows and new talent and who better to pass that baton on than Toby.?

The show?s executive producer Rob Pursey said, ?Working on ?Being Human? has been a truly great experience. From the first one-hour pilot, all the way through to this climactic series, we?ve been given real creative freedom and encouragement. It?s a credit to BBC Three that such an unusual idea has been allowed to flourish and evolve in its own unique way.?

The original ?Being Human? just premiered its fifth season Feb. 3 in the U.K. and will come to an ?apocalyptic end? in the finale where the trio will face off against the Devil.

?We?ve created what I hope you?ll agree is an epic, thrilling and shocking finale that?ll keep the fans guessing and speculating for years to come,? wrote series creator Toby Whithouse on the official ?Being Human? blog.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

ZERO DARK THIRTY's Chris Pratt Cast As GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY's 'Star-Lord'







Deadline reports that Chris Pratt will play 'Star-Lord' in James Gunn's _Guardians of the Galaxy_. He beat co-star Joel Edgerton and the likes of _Boardwalk Empire_'s Jack Huston to nab this lead role. The actor recently bulked up considerably in order to play one of the heroic Navy Seals in Academy Award nominated movie _Zero Dark Thirty_. He also impressed critics as 'Scott Hatteberg' in _Moneyball_ and has tacked comedy in the likes of _Parks and Recreation_, _The Five-Year Engagement_ and _Movie 43_.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Sean Bean Joins The Wachowskis' JUPITER ASCENDING







According to Deadline, walking movie massacre Sean Bean has signed on to play a character called "Stinger" in the movie that marks _Matrix_ duo Andy and Lana Wachowski's return to sci-fi, _Jupiter Rising_. The character is described as a Han Solo type so we'll assume he'll be a roguish good-guy. He will join Channing Tatum, Eddie Redmayne and Mila Kunis in the movie which is set in a time where humans are at the bottom of the evolutionary ladder, and follows a woman who has been targeted for assassination by the queen of the universe.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Paul Walker To Play 'Agent 47' In HITMAN Reboot; Aleksander Bach To Direct






Deadline has broken the news that Fox International Productions are moving ahead with a reboot of _Hitman_. The video game franchise has been a hit for developers Square Enix and while the 2007 movie failed to impress critics, it did make over $100 million at the worldwide box office. Paul Walker, star of _The Fast And Furious_ franchise, has signed up to play 'Agent 47' and shooting is expected to take place in Berlin and Singapore this summer. The title of the film will actually be _Agent 47_ and commercials director Aleksander Bach will make his feature helming debut with the project. The screenplay was written by _A Good Day To Die Hard_'s Skip Woods and Mike Finch.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

J.J. Abrams Developing HALF-LIFE And PORTAL Movies


Don't worry he won't be directing, he'll be busy with other things....probably.  But his production company *Bad Robot* will be teaming with *Valve Software* to adapt some of each others properties for video games and films.  BR will help Valve make movies and Valve will help BR make video games.  _"We sort of reached the point where we decided that we needed to do more than talk,"_said Gabe Newell of Valve. [Quote supplied by Engadget]

Video game adaptations appear to be in a bit of a resurgence with recognizable talent signing up for films such as:

_World of Warcraft_--Duncan Jones to direct, Johnny Depp rumored to star
_Need for Speed_ -- Scott Waugh to direct, Aaron Paul, Dominic Cooper, Imogen Poots and Michael Keaton to star 
_Mortal Kombat: Legacy 2_ -- Kevin Tancharoen to direct, Casper Van Dien, Brian Tee, Cary Tagawa  to star 
_Splinter Cell _ -- Tom Hardy to star
_Assassins Creed _ -- Michael Fassbender to star


----------



## Curt James (Feb 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl6vFEFZg7w


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

‘Lost’ Star Josh Holloway to Star in CBS Drama | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Lost? Star Josh Holloway to Star in CBS Drama

CBS may have found its next big star??Lost? alum *Josh Holloway* has been cast as the lead in the CBS drama pilot ?*Intelligence*.?

In his long-awaited return to the screen, Holloway will play Gabriel Black, the top agent of a U.S. intelligence unit who has some very special abilities ? thanks to a microchip that?s been implanted in his head that allows him to access the entire electromagnetic spectrum.

The show is based on the unpublished book ?Dissident? by John Dixon and the pilot script comes from Michael Seitzman (?North Country?), with David Semel (?No Ordinary Family?) set to direct.

This news should please the legions of Losties who love Holloway from his six seasons as the sexy, rugged bad boy Sawyer on the hit ABC series. The actor has been MIA from Hollywood since he left the island in 2010, save for an all-too brief appearance in the movie ?Mission: Impossible ? Ghost Protocol? and a cameo on ?Community.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

William Shatner Calls J.J. Abrams "a Pig" for Hogging Both Star Trek and Star Wars Franchises | Comcast

We already know *William Shatner* thinks _Star Trek_ is *better* than _Star Wars_, but how does he feel about *J.J. Abrams* going from directing two _Trek_ flicks to *helming* the next adventure in a galaxy far, far away? 
"He's being a pig," the original Captain Kirk told *Movie Fanatic* . "He's collecting the two franchises and holding them close to his vest. He's probably the most talented director of that ilk that we have, but he's gone too far this time." 
While that may sound a bit harsh, we're guessing his tongue was planted firmly in his cheek when he said it. At least, we hope so!
Shatner added, "I think of him as a buddy of mine. I've taken him out for sushi. I think it's time for J.J. and I to have another sushi and let me put him straight about two of the largest franchises?and not employing me in either one of them is just foolhardy."

Meanwhile, _Star Trek: Into Darkness_, sans Shatner, opens in theaters on May 17.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

I had no idea he was childless until now. 

Steve Martin Becomes First-Time Father at Age 67 ! | Comcast

Steve Martin Becomes First-Time Father at Age 67 !

*Steve Martin* is an actor, comedian, musician, author and husband?And now, he can add daddy to that list! 
The actor's rep confirmed to E! News Tuesday that Martin, 67, and wife *Anne Stringfield* "are new parents and recently welcomed a child." 

According to the *New York Post *(who was first to report the baby news), Stringfield, 41, gave birth to the child in December. 

"Steve's very private," a source told the paper, adding that the first-time parents, who wed in 2007, are "thrilled" with their new addition.
Congratulations to the happy family!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Red Widow series trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Coming to ‘Boardwalk Empire’: Al Capone’s Big Brother Ralph | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

HBO veteran *Domenick Lombardozzi* is joining the cast of ?Boardwalk Empire? for the gangster drama?s fourth season, Deadline.com reports here.
Lombardozzi, 36, will play Ralph Capone, older brother of Chicago mob kingpin Al Capone (played by *Stephen Graham*) ? a character not previously seen (or, in our memory, mentioned) in the *Steve Buscemi* series? first three seasons.
*Yes, there was a real Ralph Capone.  We?ll save you a trip to Wikipedia:* Ralph Capone, nicknamed ?Bottles,? was once known as the FBI-designated ?Public Enemy No. 3″ (his brother Al was No. 1 at the time).
Incredibly, Ralph Capone lived until 1974, when he died of natural causes at age 80.
The Deadline story doesn?t give any indication of the importance of Ralph Capone to the ongoing storyline in ?Boardwalk Empire,? nor does it say whether Lombardozzi is in for the whole season or just part of it.
Lombardozzi was last seen on the A&E series ?Breakout Kings,? where he played the leader of an elite law enforcement team partially made up of ex-cons whose job was to capture prison escapees.
But he has popped up repeatedly on HBO, starting with a recurring role in ?Oz,? then a starring a role in ?The Wire,? then recurring or guest-starring roles on ?Entourage? and ?Bored to Death.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

THE DARK KNIGHT Actor Chin Han Joins The Cast Of ARROW







Chin Han is no stranger to the world of DC Comics. Previously, he has portrayed 'Lau' in the highly praised film, _The Dark Knight_, You may recognize him as he also had a role as 'Sun Feng' in _Contagion_. However, Han will be heading from Gotham to Starling City in a recurring role.

*Deadline* notes that he will play Frank Chen. He's described as *"a successful businessman and old friend of the Queen family."* They also note that he is a member of 'The Undertaking', the mysterious group led by Malcolm Merlyn (John Barrowman). We don't know much more than that, but this character is sure to stir up some trouble for the Queens.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

NOAH Actor Douglas Booth Joins The Cast Of The Wachowskis' JUPITER ASCENDING


According to *Variety*, young actor Douglas Booth has signed on to join the already impressive cast for Andy and Lana Wachowski's (_The Matrix_) upcoming sci-fi film _Jupiter Ascending_. Channing Tatum, Mila Kunis, Eddie Redmayne and Sean Bean (who was announced earlier this week) are also on board to star in the Warner Bros.-distributed movie, which will also be written by The Wachowskis. Booth will soon be seen in Paramount Pictures and Darren Aronofsky's Biblical epic _Noah_, and he (as well as Redmayne, coincidentally) was reportedly up for the Harry Osborn role in _The Amazing Spider-Man 2_. Specifics on his character in the film are currently unknown. _Jupiter Ascending_ *"is set in a time where humans are at the bottom of the evolutionary ladder, and it follows a woman who has been targeted for assassination by the queen of the universe."* No release date has been set yet, and the film is set to be released in 3D.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Nicholas Hoult & Michael Shannon To Star In Sci-Fi Thriller YOUNG ONES


As young Nicholas Hoult's star continues to rise with lead roles in the likes of _Jack The Giant Slayer_ and _Warm Bodies_, Variety report that he is also set to headline a new sci-fi flick alongside General Zod himself, Michael Shannon. The movie, which is apparently "set in a violent near-future where water has become the most precious -- and fastest-dwindling -- resource on the planet", will be written and directed by Gwyneth Paltrow's brother Jake and produced by Subotica's Tristan Orpen Lynch and Spier Films' Michael Auret, who reckons *"Jake's engaging tale of hope and courage in a neo-realistic dystopia will have universal appeal."* The film has actually already begun production in South Africa's Northern Cape desert.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Martin Freeman Comments Briefly On THE HOBBIT Sequels And The Return Of SHERLOCK


Ever since it was confirmed that Peter Jackson's _The Hobbit_ had been extended to a trilogy, we've known that it would mean the cast would have to return for more filming. Well, talking at the BAFTA's, Martin Freeman commented on how he feels about stepping back into the shoes hairy feet of Bilbo Baggins. *"It's a film we've not yet finished. People sort of say, 'How was The Hobbit?' and I'm like, 'I'm still doing it!' I've got to go back in late May for another couple of months. It's going to be part of all our lives for a long time."* For those of you worried that Freeman and Benedict Cumberbatch's big screen success would mean that the superb BBC series _Sherlock_ would be coming to an end, think again. *"We start that next month,"* he confirmed. _The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug_ is set to be released on December 13th, 2013. and _The Hobbit: There And Back Again_ will follow shortly after on July 18th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Thomas Kretschmann Cast As "Evil" Van Helsing In NBC's DRACULA


According to TV Line, NBC's _Dracula_ series has found its Van Helsing in the form of _King Kong/The Pianist_ actor Thomas Kretschmann. But there's a twist - it seems this take on the character won't be the heroic (if obsessed) vampire hunter we are used to in other adaptations. TV Line describe him as *?a brilliant professor obsessed with revenge and power. He may be a greater threat to the public than the titular count.?* This of course sets up Jonathan Rhys- Myers' Dracula as the anti-hero. They'll be joined by  Katie McGrath (_Merlin_), Nonso Anonzie (_Game of Thrones_) and Jessica De Gouw (_Arrow_). The series will run for 10 episodes, and will follow Count Dracula's mission of revenge on the Victorian society responsible for "ruining his life" being interrupted by his love for Mina Harker, who he believes to be the reincarnation of his dead wife.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

EXCLUSIVE: Interview JACK THE GIANT SLAYER Actor JOHN KASSIR


Not only does John Kassir gives us the inside scoop about JACK THE GIANT SLAYER, the actor also provides us with a look back at TALES FROM THE CRYPT and a couple of pilot series that might have been big.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

More From Bryan Singer On X-MEN: DOFP; Reveals Richard Nixon Will Be A Character

We've already heard quite a bit from Bryan Singer regarding _X-Men: Days Of Future Past_, though the director is always careful enough not to spill TOO many details. Such is the case with his latest interview with Collider, but he does drop one or two new tidbits. About the shoot time-frame, Singer says: *?I start shooting April 15th in Montreal, probably until October,"* followed by, *"It?s a big movie. It?ll be the biggest movie I?ve ever made.?* As for the movie's timeline, we already heard that part of the story would be set in the '70s and Singer confirms this, adding, *?Richard Nixon?s in it, that?ll be an interesting casting choice?  There?ll also be some more science-fiction-type aspects to the story and, without giving it away, some technology that we haven?t seen yet in the X-Men universe.?* Just use better makeup than they did on _Watchmen_ and it'll be fine! He doesn't reveal whether any more cast members from his previous X-movies will return, but says he got the impression that everyone he has spoken to about it was "kind of excited to come back".


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Ruben Fleischer To Helm Big Screen Adaptation Of SPY HUNTER Video Game


Deadline reports that Warner Bros. have finally found a director for the big screen adaptation of _Spy Hunter_. Ruben Fleischer, who recently helmed _Gangster Squad_, will take on the video adaptation for the studio working on a script from Carter Blanchard. While Fleischer has previously tackled _Zombieland_ and _30 Minutes Or Less_, Blanchard is best known only for _Glimmer_, a spec script that sold to DreamWorks and has Ringan Ledwidge (_Gone_) directing.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Rupert Grint To Play A "Superhero" In SUPER CLYDE


_Harry Potter_ actor Rupert Grint has signed on to star as the lead in a new  single-camera pilot for CBS called _Super Clyde_, from _Rasing Hope_ creator Greg Garcia. According to Deadline the story *"centers on Clyde (Grint), a meek, unassuming fast food worker who decides to become a super hero"*. It sounds more like a _Kick-Ass/Super_ type deal than something where the character will be an actual SUPERhero, but we'll see. Mike Fresco (_Raising Hope, My Name Is Earl_) will direct the pilot, and also executive produce with Garcia. This is the first tv series for Grint, who can be seen next in _The Necessary Death Of Charlie Countryman_ alongside Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Peter Dinklage To Play Main Antagonist In X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Variety has learned that Golden Globe winner, Peter Dinklage will be the main antagonist in *X-Men: Days of Future Past*.  When news broke last night, many suggested that Dinklage would be playing Puck, a member of Alpha Flight with ties to Wolverine's (Hugh Jackman) Canadian past.  However, Variety reports (below) that Dinklage will be playing a villain, not a hero, ruling out Puck.  My own personal suggestion was that Dinklage would be playing Sugar Man, a prominent villain in many alternate dimension X-Men tales. Other theories are that he'll be mocapping the Sentinels or that he'll be playing Boliver Trask, the creator of the mechanical giants (I doubt it will be Trask as he was previously played by Bill Duke in X-Men: The Last Stand). We'll have more news as the story develops.

"It is unknown at this time what character Dinklage would be playing but sources have told Variety it would be the main antagonist."​


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Bryan Singer Talks X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST, Says He'll "Correct A Few Things"







Speaking with *Hit Fix* while promoting _Jack The Giant Slayer_, director Bryan Singer yet again talks about his upcoming sequel _X-Men: Days Of Future Past_, which begins shooting in April. He reiterates prior comments on the follow-up to 2011's _First Class_ using technology never used before in an _X-Men_ film, and he also confirms that we'll see characters, story, etc. that we have yet to see in the franchise. In fact, Singer says that _Days Of Future Past_ is more of its own thing than a sequel. *"This movie's gonna be not only quite epic, 'Days of Future Past,' but it also takes place in completely different times than the 'X-Men' movies have taken place. There'll be new technology, new things we haven't seen before in 'X-Men' films. Certain characters and certain story and certain drama that hasn't be done yet, so it's not so much sequel. It's more of its own kinda thing."*

One of the most criticized aspects of the _X-Men_ franchise is the number of continuity issues, and while an excellent film, _First Class_ didn't really help in that area. When asked if _Days Of Future Past_ will be a reset of sorts for the series, Singer lets slip that, _*"I'll be able to correct a few things."*_


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

The Rock Talks HERCULES; Says He's Not Doing LOBO






MTV caught up with The Rock recently to chat about his upcoming movie _Snitch_. While talking about the film he was asked about _Hercules_ where he said it's been a passion project of his ever since he came to Hollywood. He was also asked if he is still attached to play Lobo, to which he answered he is not. Check out the video.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

Todd McFarlane Updates On New SPAWN Movie; Second Animated Series In The Works







Speaking with *MTV Geek* at Toy Fair, writer Todd McFarlane offers an update on the next _Spawn_ film. A sequel to the critically panned 1997 film was in the works, but in 2009, it was reported that McFarlane was working on a stand-alone script which would be completely different from the original. Now, he says that he's still working on the script, and he reveals that an Oscar-winning actor is on board (though he won't say who). _*"I continue writing pages here and there. I have a guy waiting in the sidelines, an Academy Award-winning actor. Every three weeks he's on the phone going, 'Todd, where's the script? Todd, where's the script?' I can't say who it is. You could [narrow it down].

"He came out to the office. He gave me his pitch, and I gave him mine,"*_ he added. _*"The pitch I gave was that we could do ten of these for the next ten years and he wouldn't have to be 22 for the rest of his life."*_ Additionally, McFarlane stated that a new _Spawn_ animated series is in the works, saying that they're now able to do things that weren't able to be done on the HBO series which ran 1997-1999. _*"We have 90 minutes all set and ready to go, other than sending it to an animation house. We've done all the voice recordings, we've done all the backgrounds, so the technology is way better than it was a decade ago; there are some spectacular things we can do now that we weren't able to when we were on HBO."*_


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

BTS Photo Of Josh Brolin Filming SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR






From that shot, we could get something like the below pic. Although Rodriguez tweeted that it was just a mockup and may not be the finished render.  Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

Han, Luke, And Leia All Expected To Return But Their Children Will Be The Stars In EPISODE VII

Showbiz 411 reports that all three original stars from the original series will return in their iconic roles.   

"I just got back and saw a story running wild about Harrison Ford playing Han Solo in the new Star Wars revival. No one seems sure about it. I was told some time ago that Ford, Carrie Fisher, and Mark Hamill would be reprising their roles? the three main actors are definitely coming back.​
But they won't be the main stars.  Here's what they say about the primary players in the next trilogy.

It?s some time in the future. Han, Princess Leia (with a presumably better hairstyle), and Luke Skywalker will be a lot older. Their children will be the new main characters? the bigger question is, which young actors will play their kids?​
Admittedly, I'm not much of a Star Wars buff but Luke has a son named Ben and Leia and Solo have three kids, Jacen, Anakin and Jaina.  I won't go in to detail here and spoil it for those also unfamiliar with what happens after Episode VI but it's pretty easy to find out with a bit of research.  There's nothing too shocking here as most expected the next installment to focus on the children of Han and Luke although there were a few rumors that the series would pick up right where Episode VI left off.  More news as the story develops.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

New Images from Mortal Kombat Legacy 2, Trailer to debut tomorrow


A trailer of the second season of Mortal Kombat Legacy is set to debut tomorrow at the streamy awards. Hadoken.net has published some new photos (Featuring Kung Lao and Liu Kang) from the series that will sure get you hyped.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

John Williams Is Open To Scoring More STAR WARS Films








Williams had recently stated: _*"We?re about to play Star Wars [audience interrupts with cheers] and each time we play it, I?m reminded of the first time we played it decades ago. Neither I, nor George, nor anyone else involved thought this would go far or in a few years there would be a sequel and I?d have to revisit the themes?and years later another trilogy. Now we?re hearing of a new set of movies coming in 2015, 2016?so I need to make sure I?m still ready to go in a few years for what I hope would be continued work with George?[more cheers]."*_

With that said, Williams probably doesn't know that JJ Abrams is set to helm the next film. It would be interesting to see this happen, only time will tell.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

PACIFIC RIM: New Images And Concept Art For Guillermo del Toro's Giant Monster Movie


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

The First Trailer For MORTAL KOMBAT: LEGACY Season 2 Now Online

[video=youtube;5l3jrR5XMSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5l3jrR5XMSU[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

Jason Clarke To Star In DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES; New Plot Details Revealed

According to *The Hollywood Reporter*, rising actor Jason Clarke (who recently was featured in _Zero Dark Thirty_) has been cast in the lead role in 20th Century Fox's _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, which is eying a spring production start date. It is currently unknown who he will play, but THR offers some brand new details on the plot, which is rather secretive up to this point. The sequel to 2011's _Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes_, directed by Matt Reeves (_Cloverfield_) who takes over from Rupert Wyatt, *"is set 15 years after the events of 2011?s Rise of the Planet of the Apes. One focus is on the group of human scientists who are struggling to survive alone in San Francisco. Another aspect of the story is the struggle of intelligent ape Caesar, played by a returning Andy Serkis, to maintain dominance over his kingdom."* The film will be Clarke's first starring role in an American production. The script is currently being written by Mark Bomback (_Total Recall_, _The Wolverine_), with Peter Chernin, Dylan Clarke, Amanda Silver and Rick Jaffa on board to produce. _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_ is set to hit theaters May 23rd, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

J.J. Abrams On The Role Of The Klingons In STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS


*On the Klingons.
*"We shot some stuff that had klingons in it and then we ended up cutting the scene so it's a deleted scene on the dvd but they are back in this one.  Their role in this is definitely adversarial and you'll see how that plays out. But you don't have to know about any preexisting stories to watch this film. " 

*On Carl Marcus played by Alice Eve.*
"Wouldn't [Chris Pine] like that [having Alice Eve as a love interest]. [Kirk] meets [Carol] fairly early on and again- she plays a science officer, she's someone who is part of the adventure and it's an action-adventure movie so once that gets going it's a difficult thing to park the story and say 'lets do a romantic interlude.'  But her role is important, she wouldn't be in the movie otherwise."


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2013)

HEADHUNTERS Actor Joins The Rock In HERCULES







According to The Hollywood Reporter, Aksel Hennie will star in his first big studio movie alongside The Rock In _Hercules_, the MGM/Paramount co-produced, Bret Ratner directed adaptation of the graphic novel _Hercules: The Thracian Wars_. Apparently Hennie will play a character called Tydeus, _"a _warrior_ devoted to Hercules who wields twin axes and is such a madman that he needs to be chained up at night when he sleeps"._ This version of the tale will strip away all of the supernatural elements of the mythology and reimagine Hercules as a mortal warrior with a "fearsome reputation", who leads a group of mercenaries on a mission where all is not what it appears. How exciting! The movie will be produced by Beau Flynn, Barry Levine and Ratner, and executive produced by Peter Berg, Sarah Aubrey and Jesse Berger.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2013)

Sam Witwer Talks THE FORCE UNLEASHED III And STAR WARS: EPISODE VII


Sam Witwer has become something of a _Star Wars_ veteran over recent years, lending his voice and likeness to "Starkiller" (Darth Vader's secret apprentice after the events of the prequels) in _The Force Unleashed_ video game series and also voicing Darth Maul in _The Clone Wars_ animated series. Talking to IGN Movies recently, the actor had this to say about possibly returning for a third instalment of _The Force Unleashed_ and whether he would have any interest in finally taking on a live action role in J.J. Abrams' _Star Wars: Episode VII_. More from the actor can be found by clicking on the link below. 
A Tale of Two Mauls - IGN




*On Whether We Will See A Third Instalment Of The Force Unleashed:*

I would certainly be open to it. The thing is, right now, Lucasfilm needs to concentrate on this little thing called Star Wars: Episode VII. If I'm them, that's where my focus goes right now, and it has to. It's the most important thing they have coming up in the future. The Clone Wars is already successful. Now Disney has to prove themselves with the ownership of the franchise. Kathleen Kennedy needs to shepherd that into some far-reaching stuff. In terms of cold, business, financial matters, The Force Unleashed series is extraordinarily viable. It did very, very well. We also have that third part of the story that Haden Blackman and I have talked about that's really wonderful. I think that you could see us round back to it and finish it up, but it would obviously be for the next generation of console systems, certainly not this one. And it would have to be after Episode VII. It just has to be that way. Lucasfilm is the kind of company that puts all of its resources behind the project they?re working on at the time. So, really, that's where I'd put my resources if I were Lucasfilm.​
*On Exactly How Much He Knows About Star Wars: Episode VII:*

You know, a little bit. I knew that there was another Star Wars movie coming maybe eight months before everyone else did, but what I didn't know was that it was Episode VII... There have been a lot of surprises, and then also, again, information finds itself my way because I'm under NDA of the company. It's funny, because there was an audition for a very important role in an upcoming Clone Wars season, and I was suggesting some friends of mine read for the role -- and I was also reading for the role. So a friend of mine came in, and they're like, "Okay, get ready to read this." They kind of just threw him a script, and he was like, "Wait, I didn't know that I was reading for this character!" It was a well-known character. And they said, "Didn't Sam tell you?" This is my best friend, and he said, "No, he didn't." I was like, "Well of course I didn't tell him!" [Laughs] "That's your job, Dave Filoni! You're Lucasfilm, dammit! I'll send actors your way, but I'm not going to tell them why. That's your job." So because of that, information does sometimes find its way to me, and people know that it's not going to go any further -- under penalty of death.​
*On His Interest In Taking On A Live-Action Role In Star Wars: Episode VII:*

I would kill for the opportunity to just be in the room and audition, honestly. I really feel like, in a weird way, I've put my time in and I'm ready for that type of opportunity. I've portrayed a lot of Star Wars characters, and they've been very different from each other. It wasn't just me being a fan and feeling like, "Okay, I'm ready to do this role!" No, that wasn't good enough. I had to go and watch 1940s movies and Casablanca and Double Indemnity and The Killing and all this stuff that George Lucas would have watched when he was younger. You know, even the 1930s serials like Flash Gordon. It's all stuff where Star Wars came from -- the Kurosawa films, all these things. All of that research informed how I approached these roles, and fans seem to think that it feels right. If it does, it's because I feel like I've made an effort to try to understand George Lucas and where this stuff comes from. I wouldn't feel comfortable just shooting from the hip because Star Wars is too important to me, so I did my homework. I feel like if J.J. Abrams was like, "Yeah, let's call in Sam Witwer for an audition," I'd feel like I could do a pretty good job in that audition room, because I think I understand this stuff. I think I know how you'd perform it, whether it's a big bad evil guy or one of the protagonists. So that's my personal opinion. [Laughs] I don't know if that holds any weight in terms of the people that are in the room right now, but yeah. I feel that I could do a decent job with it.​


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Universal Chairman Adam Fogelson Talks VAN HELSING Reboot, BOURNE 5 & More


Despite *Battleship*'s lackluster box office performace (it  still made $302 million worldwide) in 2012, Universal had its highest-grossing  year. Talking to *The Hollywood Reporter* about their upcoming movies and  what franchises will they focus on, Universal chairman Adam Fogelson commented  on *Van Helsing* reboot, which Alex Kurtzman and Roberto Orci are  developing, and Tom Cruise is attached to star:

_"We are developing  another Mummy. We are looking at rebooting Van Helsing because I think the idea  for the Van Helsing story was a great way of solving the question of, "How do  you make a _blockbuster_ out of monsters?"_

Fogelson also talked  about *The Bourne Legacy* and how they will definitely make another one:

_"The point of the last _movie_ was to create a universe, a world and characters that give  us a lot of freedom and flexibility in how we go forward. Yeah, the _movie_ didn't perform the way the last one did. It also didn't  cost what the last one did. It performed more along the lines of how the first  one did. I absolutely see us doing more Bourne, 100 percent yes. Matt has talked  about the possibility of coming back, and we totally respect that and are  excited if and when he wants to have conversations. But I think the last movie  gave us a big bunch of options to pursue a next chapter."_

On  Christmas Day this year, a big budget samurai movie will be released, titled *47 Ronin*, starring Keanu Reeves. The film went through a rather long production, with a couple of  delays due to reshoots and post-production. We still haven't seen anything from  the film other than those early promo posters, many are wondering what to  expect. Fogelson shared his thoughts on Keanu Reeves star power, and whether he  will be major draw for this film:

_"Keanu Reeves has been very  selective over the years in the sort of big _action_ franchises he has chosen to involve himself in. And when  he's done it, he has been, on a global level, incredibly successful. We're  excited that this is the one he's chosen for this part of his career and think  that every time he comes back to any version of this genre, it has been  remarkably consistent."_

And finally, it seems that they are indeed  moving forward with another *Snow White and the Huntsman* film:

_"We're actively developing the movie right now with Kristen's character  central, as well as the Huntsman role. We think that for a first movie out of  the gate to do basically $400 million worldwide, there is a lot of opportunity.  I don't think Rupert is pursuing the next Snow White as a directing  opportunity."_

For more of this interview, click the source  below.

Universal Chairman Wants 'Fifty Shades' for Summer 2014, More 'Bourne' and 'Van Helsing' Reboot (Q&A) - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

Gillian Anderson Cast in NBC’s Rand Ravich Pilot | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) ? The truth is out there ? *Gillian Anderson* has lined up a new television role.

The ?X-Files? alum has signed on to co-star in the upcoming *Rand Ravich* drama pilot, which has been ordered by NBC.

Much like her previous TV gig, Anderson?s new project involves federal agents exploring conspiracy territory. Written and executive produced by Ravich (?Life?), the pilot concerns an international conspiracy that pulls in Washington?s most powerful players.

An unlikely puppeteer brings everyone from CEOs to The President of the United States to their knees by threatening the things they hold most dear. Forced together by dire circumstances, these power brokers, the FBI and a rookie secret service agent must unravel the mystery to take back control of their lives.

The project comes from 20th Century Fox Television.

Anderson has appeared sporadically on television since ?The X Files? ended its run in 2002, largely appearing in British TV productions such as ?Bleak House,? ?Great Expectations? and ?The Fall.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES Casts Kodi Smit-McPhee


Matt Reeves will re-team with _Let Me In_ actor Kodi Smit-McPhee for _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_. Deadline report the news and mention that  he'll play a lead role, but don't reveal which character he'll play. The other  day we found out that _Zero Dark Thirty_'s Jason Clarke would play the main  lead, and we also found out some new plot details. The movie will be set 15 years after the last one, with a group of  scientists struggling to survive alone in San Francisco, while Caesar, played by  a returning Andy Serkis, tries to maintain dominance over his kingdom. The  script is currently being written by Mark Bomback (_Total Recall_, _The  Wolverine_), with Peter Chernin, Dylan Clarke, Amanda Silver and Rick Jaffa  on board to produce. _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_ is set to hit  theaters May 23rd, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

New Behind The Scenes Image From THE WOLVERINE Released
[h=2]While it doesn't reveal  anything about the movie, director James Mangold has Tweeted a brand new behind  the scenes image from _The Wolverine_ which offers up a look at the  stunning locations we can expect to see in the _X-Men: The Last Stand_  sequel.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

Janet Montgomery Cast As Grace Van Helsing In ABC Pilot GOTHICA

Deadline report that _Made In Jersey/Human Target_ actress Janet Montgomery  has been cast as Grace Van Helsing in ABC's _Gothica_, which will  re-imagine some classic horror icons, giving us a present-day take on the legends of _Dracula, Jekyll and Hyde, Frankenstein_ and _Dorian Gray_. So far so  Alan Moore's League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen right? Well, modern day setting  aside, yes. Apparently Montgomery's Van Helsing will be a _"Pulitzer prize  winning journalist from New York who takes over her family?s hometown  newspaper"._ The show will also star Chris Egan as Dorian Gray, who provides  her with the $20 million she needs to retain control of the paper, and To Ellis  as Victor Frankenstein, to whom Van Helsing was engaged. No word yet on whether  any other, more supernatural, characters will be popping up, but I'd say it's a  safe bet.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

HERCULES Is No Match For The GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY; Remake Gets New Release Date


Box  Office Mojo has revealed that _Hercules_ has moved from August 8th,  2014 to July 25th, 2014. It's original release date meant that it opened just a week after _Guardians  of the Galaxy_. A foolish decision, especially as Marvel Studios' movies have  never really had any trouble with holding on to the top spot both with their  most obscure releases AND against some pretty serious box office competition.  However, the studio clearly aren't that concerned as this change of release date  means that it comes out just seven days after _X-Men: Days of Future Past_  and the final instalment in _The Hobbit_ trilogy! Directed by _X-Men: The  Last Stand_'s Brett Ratner and starring Dwayne Johnson, the screenplay for _Hercules_ was adapted by relative newcomer Ryan Condal from Radical  Studio's graphic novel _Hercules: The Thracian Wars_. Below is a  description of that story. 

Fourteen hundred years ago, a tormented soul walked the earth that  was neither man nor god. Hercules was the powerful son of the god king Zeus, for  this he received nothing but suffering his entire life. After twelve arduous  labors and the loss of his family, this dark, world-weary soul turned his back  on the gods finding his only solace in bloody battle. Over the years he warmed to the company of six similar  souls, their only bond being their love of fighting and presence of death. These  men and woman never question where they go to fight or why or whom, just how  much they will be paid. Now the King of Thrace has hired these mercenaries to  train his men to become the greatest army of all time. It is time for this bunch  of lost souls to finally have their eyes opened to how far they have fallen when  they must train an army to become as ruthless and blood thirsty as their  reputation has become.​


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

Excellent New DBZ Battle of Gods Movie Trailer

Toei Animation has released  yet another brand new trailer for the upcoming movie, Dragon Ball Z Battle of  Gods.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

'Amazing Spider-Man 2': Chris Cooper to Play Green Goblin

Chris Cooper has signed on to play Norman Osborn in Marc Webb's The Amazing Spider-Man 2 for Columbia Pictures. The character of Osborn is pivotal in the franchise because he is the alter ego of the Green Goblin, which was played by Willem Dafoe in the original Spider-Man movies. It is unclear whether Cooper will make his villainous turn in this film or in a sequel. Osborn starts out as a mentor to the superhero before turning bad. The film stars Andrew Garfield and Emma Stone as the webslinger and his love interest.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;53I2_DbVUqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=53I2_DbVUqU[/video]

First Trailer For BBC Zombie Drama IN THE FLESH

Like _Warm Bodies_, _In  The Flesh_ features one of the undead as the main protagonist - a "Partially  Deceased Syndrome" sufferer named Kieran. The show will focus on his efforts to  manage his "condition" and reintegrate himself into society..

Now known as PDS sufferers (Partially Deceased Syndrome) - and since  the passing of the PDS Protection act - the government have set an agenda of  acceptance and tolerance, one that is at odds with the communities abandoned at  the time of the rising, and the bloody battle between zombies and humans that ensued.

A cauldron  of brutal anti-zombie sentiment and the source of the 'rotter' hating Human  Volunteer Force (HVF), Kieren returns to his home in the rural village of  Roarton. Here he is forced to confront his family, the community that rejected  him and the flashbacks that continue to haunt him of what he did in his  untreated state.


_In the Flesh_ airs on March 17  on BBC Three.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER Cleveland Filming Spots Indicate Action Scenes

Contrary to reports that filming for _Captain America: The  Winter Soldier_ was pushed  back to June, Frank Grillo, who plays the  villainous Crossbones, may have reaffirmed, *yesterday*, what Falcon actor Anthony Mackie revealed  last month: principal photography will kick off on April 1st. With directors Joe  and Anthony Russo shooting the Marvel sequel primarily in their hometown,  Cleveland, Ohio, a couple of their scouted locations may have been outed.  According to *Twitter sources*, _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ will film an *?epic chase scene on the famous Cleveland  [Memorial] Shoreway,?* in addition to, *?scenes in [one of]  Cleveland?s largest bank vaults.?* If these locations have been  locked-in and Cleveland is doubling for New York City, as Marvel achieved with _The Avengers_ last year, it seems the ?Political Thriller? will feature  bank robbery action scenes.  

Meanwhile, Sebastian Stan will start  prepping for _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ devotedly, considering  his finale performance for the Broadway play _Picnic_ was last Sunday.  However, Stan told *BlackBook* that the live show provided an early start. _*?It became a great challenge to want to get into shape [for Picnic], but  it coincides with [The Winter Soldier], where I have to be in shape. So, why not  kill two birds with one stone??*_ When pressed about always being  into comics, Stan admitted, _*?No. I didn?t know about comic  books. We didn?t have comic books where I was growing up. I just discovered  [them] now. I needed to become familiar with them, at least this  story,?*_ the actor added, referring to Ed Brubaker?s ?Winter  Soldier? storyline. Also, after ending his _Picnic_ run, Stan was greeted  outside the theatre by fans, two of whom flaunted their Bucky and Captain  America bears. _*?He took a normal photo with Captain  Ameribear,?*_ the fan *writes*. _*?[Stan] Then said, ?Wait! This is what  I?m going to do in Winter Soldier? and choked the bear. It was  amazing!?*_


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

OZ: THE GREAT AND POWERFUL Covers This Week's Entertainment Weekly

This week's Entertainment  Weekly promises to take us behind the scenes of the rather brilliant looking _Oz: The Great and Powerful_. In a brief excerpt from their feature on the movie, the site reveals what director Sam Raimi had to say about  approaching the wonderful world of Oz. *"The original is my favorite film of all time,"* he said. *I didn?t want it sullied. I  didn?t want to be involved in a production that might trade off the goodwill of  that film, so I didn?t even want to read the script at first. Luckily  I did. And then I realized that it wasn?t at all what I thought."*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)

Gary Oldman Leads Human Resistance In ‘Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes’

Gary Oldman Leads Human Resistance In ?Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes?

Exclusive: Gary Oldman is joining Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes, the Matt Reeves-directed sequel to Fox?s successful ape reboot Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes. William Clarke and Kodi-Smit McPhee have already been set. I?m told that Oldman will play Dreyfus, leader of the human resistance after the apes have taken power. Fox has set the film for release on May 23, 2014. Oldman most recently starred in Lawless and The Dark Knight Rises, and will next be seen in the Robocop remake for MGM.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2013)

Halle Berry Confirms Her Return As Storm In X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST







With multiple actors from the original _X-Men_ trilogy set to reprise  their roles in the next installment of the franchise, _Days Of Future  Past_, one of the most frequently asked questions was if Halle Berry would be  returning as Storm in the Bryan Singer-directed sequel to 2011's _First  Class_. The actress recently said that she would likely reprise the role,  despite Singer not sounding entirely certain about it. Now, speaking with *Black Tree TV* while promoting _The Call_, Berry confirms that she  will indeed be back as Ororo Munroe. *"Yeah. I'm excited too. The fans  really love Storm, and so I'm really happy that it's worked out that way. No  matter what my part will be or won't be, to be a part of that is always a good  thing. I love it."* Halle Berry joins an already impressive ensemble cast.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2: Mary Jane Watson Is A Waitress; Upside Down Car Dropped (Video)

Shailene Woodley, who is playing Mary Jane Watson, is on _The Amazing  Spider-Man 2_ set today dressed as a waitress. Also, they filmed a stunt that  involved a car being hung upside down, and dropped on a taxi.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

Common and Virginia Madsen behind the scenes of Hell On Wheels

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...83591433.80956.212856152066337&type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

RESIDENT EVIL 6 To Be Released in 2014!







Well if you are fan of the _Resident Evil_ films and wanted more,  you're in luck.  According to * Shock Till You Drop*, the latest  installment will hit theaters on September 12, 2014.  Paul W.S. Anderson and  Mila Jovovich will return for this installment as well  

There is no word  on what the movie will be about.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

New Details On The TOMB RAIDER Reboot; Will Sync Up With Video Game Remake





In a piece over at Variety  about the new _Tomb Raider_ video game, Darrell Gallagher (head of studio  at Crystal Dynamics) has revealed new details about GK's upcoming big screen  remake. The film will reportedly sync up with the latest instalment in the  gaming franchise, focusing on a younger Lara Croft rather than the seasoned  adventurer played by Angelina Jolie in the last two movies. *"They are working  from this new take that we?ve given them,"* he revealed. *"It?s a good  partnership. We?re seeing the challenges through the same lens. It was important  for both of us to have a cohesive version of the franchise. We didn?t want to  see a film version that was a continuation of the old Tomb Raider  films."* _Iron Man_ scribes Mark Fergus and Hawk Ostby are working on  the screenplay, which producer Graham King has previously described as a *"character piece"* which will indeed focus on a younger version of the  iconic character.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2013)

For those who do not get the History channel:

The first 2 episodes of Vikings are online for viewing:

Watch TV. Watch Movies. | Online | Free | Hulu


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2013)

Noooooo!

CBS Boss Says ‘Dexter’ Season 8 Will Be the Last | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

CBS Boss Says ?Dexter? Season 8 Will Be the Last

This may be the final nail in the coffin for ?Dexter.?
It?s been speculated over the last year that the Showtime serial killer drama was setting up its ?end game? and preparing to wrap up the story of Dexter Morgan for good with Season 8.

?Dexter? fans holding their breath for a change of heart will be disappointed to hear that scenario is likely the case.
On a call with investors Monday, CBS president *Les Moonves* (CBS owns Showtime) seems to have delivered confirmation on the fate of the show, when he referred to this upcoming season of ?Dexter,? which premieres in June, as its ?last,? according to Broadcasting & Cable.
​While that has been presumed for some time, Showtime president David Nevins has yet to officially announce that Season 8 is ?Dexter?s? final season, leading viewers and industry observers to speculate that perhaps they were considering an extension.
But with Moonves being the top brass at CBS Corp., one has to assume he knows what he?s talking about. Sorry, ?Dexter? fans. Now viewers can obsess over _how_ ?Dexter? will go out ? Will he finally get caught? Will he get away with it and disappear into the sunset? _Will he die?_ Let the speculation begin!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2013)

Has Dolph Lundgren Found A New Fresh Face For THE EXPENDABLES?

_Expendables_ Star and  legendary action hero Dolph Lundgren trained with former WWE Pro Wrestler  turned actor Shad Gaspard In a ?Hero in Training? work out session at Gold?s Gym  Venice. Gaspard tweeted saying






?For the last 7 months I've been training to become a Superhero & today I got to chill with my hero Dolph Lundgren @Dolph_fans at the Mecca  Gold?s Venice #HeroInTraining?​
Gaspard left professional  wrestling two years ago to begin perusing a carrier as an actor full time, after  missing out on several roles because of his WWE schedule. Since then he has  become an accomplished Shakespearean theater & sitcom television actor.

At 6?5? with the size, look, and fighting ability similar to Lundgren,  Gaspard could be an interesting new addition to the action film franchise. Could this be the next young fresh face talent  to join The Expendables?

_The Expendables 3_ will likely shoot in  September, as it doesn't have an official release date yet, but is expected for summer 2014 release.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;aqCcQOlDM4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=aqCcQOlDM4o[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)

Sam Mendes Confirms That He Won't Direct JAMES BOND 24

*"It has been a very difficult decision not to accept  Michael and Barbara?s very generous offer to direct the next Bond **movie**,"* Sam Mendes told Empire  Online just weeks after _Skyfall_ won "Best British Film" at this  year's BAFTA's. *"Directing Skyfall was one of the best experiences of my  professional life, but I have theatre and other commitments, including  productions of Charlie And The Chocolate Factory and King Lear, that need my  complete focus over the next year and beyond."* There had been some doubt  that the director would return for the next film, although recent reports seemed to indicate otherwise,  especially as writer John Logan had also agreed to return. However, Mendes isn't  ruling out coming back to the franchise at some point in the future. *"I feel  very honoured to have been part of the Bond family and very much hope I have a  chance to work with them again sometime in the future."*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)

Keri Russell Lands Role In DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES

According to  _Variety_, Keri Russell, has landed a role in Matt  Reeves' _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, which is a sequel to Rupert  Wyatt's _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_, which earned almost half a  billion at the worldwide box office. 

Russell will be joining a talented  cast: Andy Serkis, Jason Clarke, Kodi-Smit McPhee and Gary Oldman. Currently,  Keri Russell is starring in FX's television series, _The Americans_, and  just headlined the alien invasion thriller, _Dark Skies_.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)

‘Beverly Hills Cop’ Pilot: Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold to Reunite | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

NEW YORK (TheWrap.com) ? Billy Rosewood and Axel Foley will get together again.

*Judge Reinhold*, who played by-the-book law-enforcement officer William ?Billy? Rosewood in the ?Beverly Hills Cop? movie series, has signed on for a cameo in CBS?s ?Beverly Hills Cop? pilot, an individual with knowledge of the situation told TheWrap.

*Eddie Murphy*, who?s serving as a producer, will also appear in the pilot, reprising his Axel Foley role.
CBS has not yet responded to TheWrap?s request for comment.

Further details on Reinhold?s role in the pilot or how he will fit into the plot were not available.

The ?Beverly Hills Cop? pilot, which comes from ?The Shield? creator *Shawn Ryan*, is a continuation of the movie franchise, centered around Foley?s police officer son, who takes down the criminal elements of the rich and famous in Beverly Hills.
Sony Television is producing the pilot, which will also star *Brandon T. Jackson* and *Kevin Pollak*.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2013)

TNT’s Mourning Glory: Stars Turn Out for J.R.’s ‘Dallas’ Funeral | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

It?s the TV funeral of the year.

In fact, it may be the only TV funeral of the year, since the deaths of legendary TV characters don?t happen all that often during the production of a TV show.  And then, even rarer is the opportunity to actually stage a funeral for the character.
But that?s what happens Monday night on ?Dallas? (9/8c on TNT), which lays to rest its most notorious figure ? John Ross ?J.R.? Ewing Jr., played by the late *Larry Hagman*.

Hagman died of complications from cancer on Nov. 23 at age 81, midway into the shooting of the sixth episode of the current, second season of the new ?Dallas? on TNT.
Ever since then, ?Dallas? fans have wondered how the show would deal with Hagman?s death.

On Monday night, they?ll get their answer ? with a wake, a funeral and a handful of twists and turns seemingly engineered and initiated by J.R. from beyond the grave in a sign that the spirit of J.R. will continue to be felt on ?Dallas? long after his death.

The title of the episode ? ?J.R.?s Masterpiece? ? alludes to a scheme J.R. was in the midst of carrying out when he died, though we don?t learn fully what this ?Masterpiece? is exactly in Monday?s episode.

How do I know this?  Because TNT made the episode available to TV scribes before its airdate.  And since I just watched it, I can tell you it?s well-worth watching.  For one thing, the episode represents a ?who?s who? of real-life Dallas luminaries, plus a number of ?Dallas? stalwarts who all gather to bury J.R., and even to praise him in some cases.

*Among those to watch out for:* Dallas Cowboys owner *Jerry Jones*, Dallas Mavericks owner *Mark Cuban* and Dallas Mayor *Mike Rawlings*.

*And from the fictional world of ?Dallas? ? particularly the old one ? look for: Ted Shackelford*, 66 (Gary Ewing), *Ken Kercheval*, 77 (Cliff Barnes), *Steve Kanaly*, 66 (Ray Krebbs), *Charlene Tilton*, 54 (Lucy Ewing) and *Cathy Podewell*, 49 (Cally Harper Ewing).

We won?t spoil the experience by revealing anything else about what happens in the episode.  But, as you can imagine, the death and subsequent funeral of J.R. brings some family members together, and drives others even farther apart.
We didn?t know Larry Hagman, but we like to think he?d be proud of the way ?Dallas? is sending off J.R. ? with a considerable amount of mourning, heartfelt eulogies and a whole lot o? mystery.

*?Dallas? ? featuring the funeral of J.R. Ewing ? airs Monday night at 9/8c on TNT.*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Dukes of Hazzard 35th anniversary

35 years on,


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt as Don Jon

GALLERY: Best Joseph Gordon-Levitt Working Out Photoshops


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

IRON MAN 3 Image Shows Off Tony Stark

After parting ways for _The Avengers_ last year, the  hotly-anticipated _Iron Man 3_ movie will not only temporarily reunite Robert  Downey Jr?s Tony Stark with his Malibu mansion, but also his original trademark  vehicle: the Audi. As seen in the newest trailer, Stark will get behind the  wheel of a 2012 Audi e-tron, the German automaker?s first electric car, but not  just for product placement. *Variety* reports that *?Marvel was looking  for a car partner that could provide a hybrid or electric-powered convertible  for the movie since the drop top plays a significant role in the script.?*How major _that_ role is, is unknown, but the latest _Iron Man 3_  still showcases the marketing deal.

*CLICK IMAGE TO ENLARGE*



Along with everything else at Tony Stark?s seaside Malibu  mansion, The Mandarin?s attack will see Stark?s new electric-powered Audi  tumbling into the Pacific ocean, as framed in the latest trailer. Therefore, its  supposed significant role should play out early on in the film. However, there was a description for a tie-in Hasbro  Battle Vehicle that suggested ?Tony Stark?s stylish ride launches your Iron  Assembler figure out of the front, mimicking a scene from the movie.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Joss Whedon Confirms Agent Coulson Is Returning From The Dead In S.H.I.E.L.D.

From previous interviews, we knew _Agent Coulson_ (Clark Gregg) would be  the lead of ABC's *S.H.I.E.L.D.* show but we didn't know how showrunners  Maurissa Tancharoen, Joss,Jed, Jeffrey Bell and Jeph Loeb  would accomplish this  seeing as how Coulson died at the hands of _Loki_ (Tom Hiddleston) in *The Avengers*.  With the show taking place after the climatic battle with the Chituari in NYC many theorized that Coulson  would be seen in flashback, that he was really a robot, a Skrull shape-shifter  or something else equally outlandish.  Well S.H.I.E.L.D. executive producer _Joss Whedon_ told the crowd at *SXSW* that Coulson is in fact  returning from the dead.

?I?ll tell you guys this, Heimlich,? Whedon joked, before effectively clamming up about the show. ?I can?t talk about  it,? he admitted, but said that he did bring Coulson back from the dead for the  ABC drama. ?Yes. For realsies.? ​
Now that  it's established that Coulson really did die in The Avengers and that Fury  didn't lie to the other Avengers, the question now is HOW does Coulson come back  from the dead?  There are a number of items and methods that this could be used  to accomplish this in the pages of Marvel Comics but the vast majority of such  devices have yet to be presented in the Marvel Cinematic Universe.






And for anyone still doubting, Agent Coulson himself, Clark Gregg is *spreading  the news on twitter*.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt Talks SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR

Most of the actors involved with Robert Rodriguez's _Sin City_ sequel  will be able to go read the source material to draw inspiration for their  characters from, but Joseph Gordon-Levitt won't have that luxury! He's playing a  brand new character in a brand new story called "The Long Dark Night". In an  interview with SHH, the young actor addresses this, while also revealing which  other cast members we can expect to see him share scenes with.






"It's interesting. They wanted to have a movie where fans of the books would still be able to look  forward to something new and unexpected, so they added a story. I remember being  really intrigued by that and I was really looking forward to, ?Oh that will be  so interesting to have the actual comics to refer to as an actor' but no I didn't. I saw Bruce and  Mickey (Rourke) and I have a scene together, and Jessica (Alba). I was so  stoked."​
We know that most of his screentime will be shared  with a young stripper played by Julia Garner however. Gordon-Levitt has finished  shooting his scenes for _Sin City: A Dame To Kill For_ which hits theaters  October 3rd.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Neil Gaiman Updates Status Of HBO's AMERICAN GODS And Warner Bros.' SANDMAN

Attending a *SXSW* panel [?Chuck Lorre: In Conversation with Neil Gaiman?] with _Chuck Lorre_ (The Big Bang Theory, producer), author _Neil  Gaiman_ touched on two projects of interest, *Sandman* and *American  Gods*.  Here's a recap of what was revealed.



Neil says he feels like it's 1996 again as he's writing new Sandman and  Neverwhere.

On American Gods, Gaiman said that HBO is waiting on him to finish up a  third draft of the pilot. Announced nearly two years ago, I was hoping the  project would be a bit further along than this but it's a good thing the show's  not being rushed I suppose.

As far as rumors of a Sadman television show or movie are concerned, Gaiman stated that _"Sandman is  completely and utterly owned by DC which is [essentially] Warner Bros. [Sandman]  may go over to the big screen or stay with Warner Television. They don?t tell  me"_. Chuck Lorre chimed in and said that he worked there and maybe he should  talk to someone as Sandman deserved to be on a screen to which Gaiman agreed.


There's a bit more at the source link below which  includes a minute-by-minute recap of the panel.  Sadly, it sounds like neither  American Gods or Sandman are progressing at a blistering pace.  Still, there's  always that new Sandman comic book prequel on the way.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Casting Watch: Theo James of 'Downton Abbey' to Star Opposite Shailene Woodley in Sci-Fi YA Entry 'Divergent' | Thompson on Hollywood

Casting Watch: Theo James of 'Downton Abbey' to Star Opposite Shailene Woodley in Sci-Fi YA Entry 'Divergent'






Theo James
?Underworld: Awakening? and ?Downton Abbey? star Theo James will portray leading man Four opposite Shailene Woodley in Summit Entertainment?s upcoming sci-fi action film ?Divergent,? adapted by Evan Daugherty ("Snow White and the Huntsman") from the bestselling YA novel of the same name by Veronica Roth. 

Roth?s novel, set in a dystopian Chicago, concerns a futuristic society in which individuals who do not fit easily into certain personality types are labelled as ?divergent.? Shailene Woodley, nominated for a Golden Globe for her performance in Alexander Payne?s ?The Descendants,? will star as Tris Prior, one such Divergent who unveils a mass conspiracy to destroy the titular group. Hailing from a group called the Dauntless, Four is the charismatic instructor who aids her in her quest.28-year-old James played a role in the first season of ?Downton Abbey,? and has since enjoyed increasing success as David in 2012?s ?Underworld: Awakening? and the leading role in CBS?s new crime drama, ?Golden Boy.? 

Lionsgate co-chairmen Rob Friedman and Patrick Wachsberger, who brought the YA ?Twilight? saga to the screen with blockbuster results at Summit before their company was acquired by Lionsgate, purchased the rights to the book last October. They stated: ?Theo is not only an incredibly talented actor, he is also who we envisioned as Four when reading Veronica?s novel which has taken the world by storm.?

?Divergent,? to be directed by Neil Burger ("The Illusionist," "Limitless") stands to be another young adult-oriented box-office hopeful for Lionsgate, which spawned the hugely successful ?The Hunger Games.? Here's TOH's round-up of upcoming YA movies. 

"Divergent" is slated for North American wide release on March 21, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Universal picks newcomer Trevorrow to direct "Jurassic Park 4" | Comcast

Universal picks newcomer Trevorrow to direct "Jurassic Park 4"
LOS ANGELES ? Hollywood newcomer Colin Trevorrow was named the director of the long-awaited fourth installment of dinosaur movie franchise "Jurassic Park" on Thursday.

Universal Pictures said that Steven Spielberg, who directed the first two movies in the $1.9 billion worldwide franchise, would be the executive producer of "Jurassic Park 4," but he would not direct.

Trevorrow, 36, is little known in Hollywood. He made his feature film directorial debut with the independent time travel comedy "Safety Not Guaranteed," shown at the 2012 Sundance Film Festival, and has made a TV movie and documentary.
Universal said "Jurassic Park 4" would be made in 3D and was scheduled for release on June 13, 2014.

Spielberg announced in 2011 that a fourth film was in development, and speculation had been rife about whether he would direct it.

"Jurassic Park III," directed by Joe Johnston, was released 12 years ago, but its $368 million worldwide box-office take was well below that of the first two films.
The original "Jurassic Park," first released in 1993, will return to U.S. movie theaters in April in a 3D conversion.

Universal, a unit of Comcast Corp, gave no details of casting or the plot for "Jurassic Park 4."


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Mary Jane And Gwen Stacy Meet In Video From Set Of THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2

[h=2]Following pictures, a  video from the set of _The Amazing Spider-Man_ sequel captures Emma Stone  and Shailene Woodley filming a scene involving their characters, Gwen Stacy and  MJ, first time meeting.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

http://voicesfromkrypton.net/directing-aquaman-greg-beeman-remembers-mercy-reef/

AQUAMAN: Greg Beeman on  Directing Mercy Reef

Back in 2006,  director/producer Greg Beeman, who had been a part of Smallville from the  beginning and was getting ready to move on to NBC's Heroes, helmed the Aquaman  pilot Mercy Reef. He reflects on that effort in this interview excerpt.

Along with Al Gough and Miles Millar, Greg Beeman was one of the defining voices  of _Smallville_, doing his part to enrich the journey of Clark Kent from  angst-ridden teenager to his eventual destiny as Superman. And while in 2006 the  producer/ director  left _Smallville_ to segue over to NBC and Tim  Kring?s drama _Heroes,_ he did manage to squeeze in the directing  of the $7 million _Aquaman_ pilot, _Mercy Reef,_which seemed  destined to go to series, though it ultimately did not. Particularly noteworthy  about the pilot is that it saw Justin Hartley in the role of Arthur Curry, prior  to his being cast as Oliver Queen/Green Arrow on _Smallville_. Several  years ago, _Voices From Krypton _editor Ed Gross sat down with Beeman for  an exclusive interview to discuss the making of the pilot.

*VOICES  FROM KRYPTON:* Overall, what?s your feeling about having directed the  Aquaman pilot?

*GREG BEEMAN:* It was a very good  experience shooting it. The three big action sequences were the most challenging, particularly in  making it feel like it was a cousin to _Smallville_ while at the same  time coming up with a different look from that show. We did that with a  Caribbean, warm, Miami look, which I thought was successful. I really like the  cast that we came up with; they were very appealing. It was a very difficult  shoot as you can imagine. Even though it was a pretty healthy budget for TV, it  was difficult to accomplish all of that water work and all of that special  effects work, but it was fun.





*VOICES FROM KRYPTON:* You  mentioned three action sequences that were challenging. What were they and what  was particularly challenging about them?

*BEEMAN:* The  first sequence had this mythic quality, which was really exciting. I?ll tell you  the truth, for the first sequence, which is the plane flying with the little boy  and the mother in the Bermuda Triangle, I didn?t have a script for a long time.  I was given an outline for that sequence, which was in December, and I started  working on the storyboards immediately, presupposing what was going to be  written. It was sort of a classic movie opening, I thought. It had elements of _The Lion  King_, which I really loved, in the climax of that opening scene where he?s  lifted up out of the water by the whales.





*VOICES FROM KRYPTON:* It?s  a pretty amazing and intense sequence.

*BEEMAN:* It also  had the plane underwater. I love that kind of stuff, it?s really fun. Basically  we had the chassi of a plane that was on a gigantic crane. We were in a swimming  pool that was about 18-feet deep. Essentially when I yelled ?Action,? they would  lower the plane in the water and fill it up. I thought the D.P. did a great job  of lighting it and we were referencing _Titanic_ with the lights  flickering. It was pretty amazing watching that plane on camera actually filling  up with water every take. But one thing that I hadn?t really thought about  before we got into it was hypothermia. Even if water is heated to 80-degrees,  which I think is how warm the water we were in was heated to, it?s still lower  than body temperature. When you?re in it all day long, it?s going to have an  effect on your cast. The poor actress who was playing Aquaman?s mother had no  body fat on her and she was freezing. When she was telling him to get out, she  was shivering so hard. We?d already done four or five takes and between every  take it would take 10 minutes to lift the plane out of the water again. She gave  me this look which was like, ?I?m going to do exactly what you want, and if you  ask for one more take I?m going to kill you!? She did a great job with it.

*



VOICES FROM KRYPTON:* How did  Justin handle the water?

*BEEMAN:* Our very first day was  him in a pool sort of on a bungee chord that was designed to pull him very  quickly through the water. We had a gigantic blue screen in the pool, so we  could use it for whatever shots we wanted of him swimming later. We probably did  60 or 80 takes of various swimming ? swim left, swim right, swim over the  camera, swim under the camera. But by the end of the first day in the water, he  went to the hospital because his eyes were lacerated with chlorine; he couldn?t  open his eyes. He spent like 14 hours in a chlorinated pool and his eyes were  swollen shut. We had a couple of days off after that and we never had that  problem again, but on that whole show, Al and Miles and I would constantly turn  to each other and say, ?What have we gotten ourselves in to?? Because it was  just so big and we were trying to figure out how we were going to do this on a  series.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Olivia Wilde Still Campaigning To Play WONDER WOMAN In JUSTICE LEAGUE

[h=2]She's a fan favourite  choice and has expressed interest in the role numerous times in the past, but  talking at SXSW today, _Cowboys & Aliens_ star Olivia Wilde has  reiterated her desire to bring Wonder Woman to the big screen in Warner Bros.' _Justice League_ movie.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

HELIX: Ron Moore & Syfy Team-Up For New Series

Syfy is giving a 13-episode  greenlight to Helix (working title), its newest original scripted series for  2013, it was announced today by Mark Stern, President of Original Content, Syfy  and Co-Head Original Content, Universal Cable Productions. Helix is Executive  Produced by Ronald D. Moore (Battlestar Galactica), Lynda Obst (Sleepless in  Seattle, Contact), Steven Maeda (Lost, CSI: Miami, The X-Files) and Cameron  Porsandeh, who wrote the pilot, will serve as Co-Executive Producer. The series  will be produced by Sony Pictures Television.

Helix is an intense thriller about a team of scientists from the Centers for Disease  Control who travel to a high-tech research facility in the Arctic to investigate  a possible disease outbreak, only to find themselves pulled into a terrifying  life-and-death struggle that holds the key to mankind?s salvation or total  annihilation.

?With its well-drawn characters, taut drama, and incredible production team, we couldn?t be more  excited to see this intense thrill-ride of a series come to life,? said Mark  Stern

Helix is expected to begin production early in 2013 to debut later  this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2013)

Kathy Bates Joins ‘American Horror Story’ for Third Cycle | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
LOS ANGELES (AP) ? The third season of ?American Horror Story? will be subtitled ?Coven,? and will add actress *Kathy Bates* to the series? ensemble, according to the TV anthology?s co-creator, *Ryan Murphy*.

?We?re far enough along in the writing that I can tell you what it?s about,? Murphy announced to more than 1,000 of the show?s fans who attended the PaleyFest panel on the series Friday night at the Saban Theatre in Los Angeles.

Murphy (?Nip/Tuck,? ?Glee,? ?The New Normal?) confirmed there would be witches in the new season, but failed to reveal any more plot specifics. ?It?s a really cool story that we?ve been talking about for a couple of years, actually, and this seemed the year to do it,? he continued, dropping one more tidbit:

After filming the first two seasons on lots and soundstages, parts of season three will be shot in New Orleans.

?The fun thing about doing the show is researching what are the really haunted places in America, because every year the institution is one of the lead characters,? Murphy explained. ?The first year was ?Murder House,? and this year was ?Asylum.? We have another couple doozy locales.?

Joining Murphy on the panel were ?American Horror Story: Asylum? cast members *Frances Conroy, Naomi Grossman, Jessica Lange, Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters* and *Lily Rabe* as well as executive producers *Dante Di Loreto, Brad Falchuk* and *Tim Minear*. Before the event, it had been reported that Conroy, Lange, Paulson, Peters and Rabe were confirmed to be a part of the third season.

Previously, Murphy had also said Lange would be playing a ?glamor cat? in her latest ?Story? role. When Lange was asked about that new character, she replied, laughing, ?I don?t know what a ?glamor cat? is, but I am excited about it.?

Late in the event, the ensemble?s latest major cast addition was introduced to the audience: the Oscar-winning Bates (?Misery?), who said she was a big fan of the series and a longtime friend of Lange. Joked Murphy, ?You know, I love a good Oscar winner,? referring to two-time Academy Award honoree Lange, and adding that he and Lange had thought of Bates as this season-three character for some time. ?So I pitched [Bates] this cuckoo-for-Cocoa-Puffs character. I said, ?I know you have a lot going on. And we?re way, way, way far ahead, but think about it for a couple weeks, and call me or write me.? And my phone rang an hour later: ?I?m in.??
?I?ve always been fast,? Bates injected, chuckling.

Continued Murphy, ?The only thing I?ll say about the part is, you know, I wanted to see a lot of scenes with Jessica Lange and Kathy Bates going at it. So, that?s what you?re going to see.?

Murphy also said he was considering a vampire-themed ?Horror Story,? and that ?I have been talking to John [FX network president and general manager *John Landgraf*] about doing a companion piece to ?American Horror Story,? so I think it would be really cool to do a couple different incarnations of the idea. So, we?ve been talking about that, but I can?t talk about it.?

*?American Horror Story: Coven? will premiere this fall on FX.*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

Joss Whedon Is Happy For VERONICA MARS; But Don't Hold Out For A FIREFLY Revival
[h=2]Although we didn't cover it  here on CBM I'm sure a lot of you heard about the _Veronica Mars_  Kickstarter madness from the other day. Series creator Rob Thomas and star  Kristen Bell launched a Kickstarter campaign to fund their long-gestating film treatment with a goal of $2 million - and in a mere 10  hours they had it, breaking records along the way. There was some controversy  over a massive corporation asking for money from fans to fund their movie of course, but obviously those fans were only too happy to  pitch in to finally see their favorite show get a proper send off. Predictably,  this opened the door to many other possibilities and the one show on everyone's  lips was Joss Whedon's _Firefly_. The show already had one movie spin-off  called _Serenity_ but fans have wanted to see more from Captain Mal and his  crew for many years now. So now it's possible right? Well, not really. Here's  what Whedon himself had to say to Buzzfeed  on the matter.







?That?s what everybody wants to know about. Uh, yeah. My fourth  feeling when I read about [the Veronica Mars Kickstarter campaign] was a kind of  dread. Because I realized the only thing that would be on everybody?s mind right  now. I?ve said repeatedly that I would love to make another movie with these  guys, and that remains the case. It also remains the case that I?m booked up by  Marvel for the next three years, and that I haven?t even been able to get Dr.  Horrible 2 off the ground because of that. So I don?t even entertain the notion  of entertaining the notion of doing this, and won?t. Couple years from now, when  Nathan [Fillion]?s no longer [on] Castle and I?m no longer the Tom Hagen of the  Marvel Universe and making a giant movie, we might look and see where the market  is then. But right now, it?s a complete non-Kickstarter for me.?​

The director goes on to point out that 2 Mill might be fine for  something like _ Veronica Mars_ but even if he did have the time, something  as special effects heavy as _Firefly_ would take quite a bit more moolah. *?We come to Veronica Mars to hear her talk and hear her father talk. But  Firefly/Serenity, it?s kind of a different animal."* 

The Veronica Mars Movie Project by Rob Thomas — Kickstarter[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

OCCULT: New A&E Supernatural Pilot





Nature abhors a vacuum and apparently  television can't handle not having a series on the air in which characters are  investigating the supernatural. Whether it's _The Night Stalker_, _The  X-Files_ or _Fringe_, there always seems to be this type of show, and  now A&E has found the leads for its new pilot,_ Occult_. Reports  Deadline.com, "Josh Lucas and Lynn Collins have been set as the leads of  A&E?s drama pilot _Occult_, produced by _Transformers_  helmer Michael Bay and written by veteran genre writer, _The X-Files_  alum James Wong. With Lucas and Collins on board, the project, originally picked  up in September as cast-contingent, is going into production. _Occult,_  which draws parallels to_ X-Files_ and _Fringe_, centers on Dolan  (Lucas), an FBI agent who returns from administrative leave after going off the  deep end while investigating his wife?s disappearance. Eager to be back on the  job, he is paired with Noa Blair (Collins), an agent with her own complicated  backstory who specializes in the occult. Together, they will solve cases for the  newly formed occult crimes task force." Collins portrayed Dejah Thoris in last  year's John Carter.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

Supergirl Laura Vandervoort to Star in Werewolf Series BITTEN
[h=2]Laura Vandervoort, best  known as Supergirl on Smallville and the Visitor Lisa on "V", has signed on to  portray a werewolf in Canada's Space Channel's new series, Bitten, based on the  Women of the Otherworld book series by Kelley Armstrong.[/h] 

On the  13-episode series, to be produced by J.B. Sugar (The Collector, jpod),  Vandervoort is cast as Elena Michaels. Says The Hollywood Reporter, "Her lead  character, having grown up as part of a werewolf pack, lives in Toronto as a  photographer and finds her world beginning to crumble as she is caught between  two worlds and two loves."

"Laura has complexity and strength, and is  also very relatable, making her the perfect fit for a character struggling to  maintain the life she desires, while fighting against who she really is, and for  those she loves," said Corrie Coe, senior vp of independent production at  Space-parent Bell Media.

Production is expected to begin next  month.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

CONFIRMED: Dave Bautista Is 'Drax' In Marvel's GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY





Various reports have indicated that Marvel Studios have been  closing in on their 'Drax the Destroyer' for _Guardians of the Galaxy_ over  the past few weeks now, with Jason Momoa and Dave Bautista said to be the two  frontrunners. Well, The  Hollywood Reporter has now confirmed that the mixed martial artist and WWE  wrestler Dave Bautista has closed his deal to play the character in James Gunn's  big screen adaptation. The site describes the character as, "a human resurrected  as a green warrior with the sole purpose of killing Thanos (the villain in  the final-scene tease of Avengers). His powers include flight, super-strength  and energy blasts." Bautista joins Chris Pratt (Star-Lord) in the movie which is currently set to be released on August 1st,  2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

Fan Bingbing Is

After director  Bryan Singer took to Twitter to, yet again, flaunt new additions to the  ever-growing cast of _X-Men: Days of Future Past_, *Deadline* has now  confirmed one of them to be Fan Bingbing. In addition, the infamous site also  confirms the _Iron Man 3_ actress will play Clarice Ferguson, better known  as the unstable mutant, Blink. Though she didn?t take part in the _Days of  Future Past_ comic book story arc (and isn?t the only one), the character  first appeared in _Uncanny X-Men_ (1994) and has the ability to teleport.  Anyhow, Fan Bingbing, 31, is joining Hugh Jackman, Jennifer Lawrence, James  McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, Patrick Stewart, Ian McKellen, Nicholas Hoult, Peter  Dinklage, Omar Sy, Halle Berry, Ellen Page, Shawn Ashmore, Anna Paquin, Daniel  Cudmore & Booboo Stewart, while _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ starts  filming in Montreal soon and releases on July 18, 2014!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

Higher Quality THE WOLVERINE Stills; James Mangold Confirms Trailer Release Date


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/25/a...per&adxnnlx=1364521863-ehOFKC3opp3fwP/EiHGA1g

[h=1]Malachi Throne, Actor on TV, Dies at 84[/h][h=6]By DANIEL E. SLOTNIK[/h]Malachi Throne, a character actor best known for playing Robert Wagner?s boss on the ABC spy series ?It Takes a Thief? and a villain on ?Batman,? died on March 13 at his home in Los Angeles. He was 84.        
The cause was complications from lung cancer, his wife, Marjorie, said.        

Mr. Throne was a brawny, deep-voiced mainstay on television for nearly 50 years. He appeared on everything from ?The Untouchables? in the early 1960s to ?The West Wing? in 2002, and was one of the few actors seen on both Gene Roddenberry?s original ?Star Trek? and ?Star Trek: The Next Generation.?        

On ?Batman,? in a two-part episode in 1966, he played False-Face, a criminal master of disguise whose visage is never fully revealed. For a time, Mr. Throne?s own identity remained a mystery; a question mark, rather than his name, appeared in the credits after Part 1, leading to wide speculation among fans.        

?Every P.R. man in Hollywood started the wheels turning, that it was Frank Sinatra who was supposed to be False-Face; Sammy Davis Jr., Peter Lawford ? the whole Rat Pack,? Mr. Throne once told The Asbury Park Press. His identity was revealed at the end of the second installment.        

Mr. Throne?s longest recurring part was on ?It Takes a Thief.? From the show?s debut in 1968 until not long before it ended its short run, in 1970, he played Noah Bain, the boss of Alexander Mundy, a cat burglar and pickpocket turned government agent.        

Malachi Throne was born on Dec. 1, 1928, in New York City and grew up in the Bronx. He attended Brooklyn College, served in the Army during the Korean War and acted on Broadway in Reginald Lawrence?s ?Legend of Lizzie? and other plays. He also had a small role in the 2002 film ?Catch Me if You Can.?        

In addition to his wife, the former Marjorie Bernstein, he is survived by two sons, Zachary and Joshua, from his marriage to Judith Merians; a stepdaughter, Jill Chase; a stepson, Gary Kwawer; two grandchildren; and a sister, Sherry Lazan.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

Richard Griffiths, Harry Potter's Grumpy Uncle Vernon, Dead at 65 | Comcast

[h=1]Richard Griffiths, Harry Potter's Grumpy Uncle Vernon, Dead at 65[/h]
*Richard Griffiths*, the veteran British character actor best known for playing the heartless Uncle Vernon Dursley in the _Harry Potter_ movies, has died. He was 65. 
According to *Sky News *, Griffiths passed away on Thursday from complications following heart surgery. 

His _Harry Potter _costars remembered him as a kind and gentle mentor with a gift for storytelling. 

*Daniel Radcliffe*, who played the titular boy magician, paid tribute to Griffiths, who was there the first day he set foot on the set of the fantasy franchise. 

"In August 2000, before official production had even begun on _Potter_, we filmed a shot outside the Dursleys', which was my first-ever shot as Harry," said Radcliffe in a statement. "I was nervous, and he made me feel at ease." 
He continued: "Seven years later, we embarked on _Equus_ together. It was my first time doing a play, but, terrified as I was, his encouragement, tutelage and humor made it a joy. In fact, any room he walked into was made twice as funny and twice as clever just by his presence. I am proud to say I knew him." 

*Harry Melling*, the actor who played Vernon's muggle son, Dudley Dursley, also praised him. 

"Sad news today. What a beautiful man. Beautiful actor. Thoughts and love to anyone who was lucky enough to have listened to one his stories," *tweeted* Melling. 
http://comcast.eonline.com/news/274...er-movie-moments-ever-the-kiss-of-the-century
Aside from earning fame in _Harry_ _Potter_, Griffiths was perhaps best known Stateside for such movies as _Chariots of Fire_, _The French Lieutenant's Woman_, _Gandhi_, _Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes_,  _Withnail and I_, _Goldeneye _and _The Naked Gun 2 1/2_, among many others. 

He also made forays into television, most notably starring in the mid-'90s BBC series _Pie In the Sky_ playing a detective turned chef. 

Griffiths' stage work was just as memorable. Perhaps his most famous performance was playing teacher Hector in Alan Bennett's _The History Boys_, for which he accomplished the rather rare feat of winning a Tony Award in New York and an Olivier Award in London. He later went on to reprise the role in a 2006 big-screen version and was honored with an OBE in 2008 for his services to drama. 

Last year, the portly actor appeared with *Danny DeVito* in Neil Simon's _The Sunshine Boys_ at London's Savoy Theatre and was slated to headline a Los Angeles version of the production, set for September. 
Griffiths is survived by his wife, *Heather Gibson*.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

Karl Urban To Reunite With J.J. Abrams On Futuristic Pilot HUMAN


According to *TV Line*, producer J.J. Abrams has hired Karl Urban - who previously worked with the busy director/producer on 2009's _Star Trek_- to star in his latest television pilot, _Human_. The Fox drama, penned by J.H. Wyman (_Fringe_), is a futuristic  thriller that *"is being billed as an action-packed buddy cop show set in the  near future, when all LAPD officers are partnered with highly evolved human-like  androids."* Urban, who will reprise his role as Bones McCoy in this summer's _Star Trek Into Darkness_, will play 'John Kennex', *"a respected police  officer who has shut down emotionally after a tragic mission left him critically  injured. He is paired with Dorian (Common Law?s Michael Ealy), an android  detective who, ironically, has a better grasp of humanity than he does."*  Minka Kelly, Lili Taylor, Michael Irby and Mackenzie Crook also star.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

I remember watching his show with Gene Siskel as a kid. I did not expect this to be as sudden as this.

Roger Ebert Dies at 70

Roger Ebert Dies at 70

Film critic Roger Ebert was not only the first film critic to win a Pulitzer Prize, but one of the only critics known to the general public, thanks to his long-running movie review shows such as ?Sneak Previews? and  his thumbs-up or down movie reviews. He died Thursday of complications from cancer, according to the Chicago Sun-Times. He was 70.

The avuncular champion of movies big and small had been fighting thyroid cancer since 2002, and in the past few years spoke with a voice machine. The latest show to bear his name is the PBS series ?Roger Ebert Presents at the Movies,? in which he briefly appears on camera with a prosthetic chin though other critics shoulder reviewing duties.

He apperared on the Oprah Winfrey show in 2010, speaking with a machine that tailored his speech more closely to his natural voice.
He continued reviewing films and kept in the public eye writing on his popular website and tweeting frequently.

Ebert is generally seen as a champion of filmmakers and underappreciated films, a fair reviewer with a dry wit and occasional quirks who wouldn?t hesitate to sock it to films he considers below par, but never in a mean or vindictive way. At times he reviewed films in the form of stories, poems or songs, just to mix it up.

Ebert became the Chicago-Sun Times film critic in 1967, just a year after he joined the paper as a features writer. He wrote in Variety in 2007, ?Film criticism in those days was moving from the age of (Bosley) Crowther to the age of (Pauline) Kael. Junkets and sound bites and protective publicists were not so universal, and I was able to spend a lot of time with interview subjects, who would, in such cases as Lee Marvin, John Wayne, Groucho Marx and Robert Altman, say anything, literally anything, and not care if you quoted them.?

When Ebert and Gene Siskel helped launch ?Sneak Previews? in 1975, it was the first TV show offering film reviews. The various incarnations of the program would go to be Emmy nommed seven times. His Pulitzer Prize came in 1975 for his Sun-Times reviews during 1974.

Born in Urbana, Ill., he started writing sports for the local paper and articles for sci fi fanzines while still in high school. He graduated the U. of Ill. at Urbana-Champaign, where he was editor of the paper and contributed reviews for films including ?La Dolce Vita? and ?Bonnie and Clyde,? which he called ?a milestone in the history of American movies, a work of truth and brilliance.?

Ebert also knew about the inside of the movie business, having teamed with sexploitation helmer Russ Meyer to write ?Beyond the Valley of the Dolls? and ?Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens.?
?Sneak Previews? started out on Chicago public broadcasting station WTTW and went national in 1978. In 1982, the pair moved to a syndicated commercial show called ?At the Movies with Gene Siskel and Roger Ebert,? and then created ?Siskel & Ebert & the Movies? in 1986 with Buena Vista Television. After Siskel died in 1999, the show was renamed ?Roger Ebert & the Movies,? and then ?At the Movies with Ebert & Roeper? when fellow Chicago Sun-times columnist Richard Roeper joined as co-host. Ebert last appeared on ?Ebert & Roeper & the Movies? in 2006, when complications from his operations left him unable to speak.

A range of guest hosts filled in, from the New York Times? A.O. Scott and New York Magazine?s David Edelstein to director Kevin Smith and blogger Kim Morgan.

But Ebert and Disney-ABC wrangled over the value of the ?thumbs up, thumbs down? feature, which is a registered trademark owned by Ebert and the estate of the late Gene Siskel.
Though Ebert bemoaned the loss of local newspaper film critics, he was quick to embrace the Internet, finding his website the ideal place to communicate with fellow film geeks, and even more empowering once he lost his voice. ?Moviegoers these days know so much more about the movies, in every respect, than they did years ago,? he wrote Variety.

After growing up with Fellini and Welles (he named ?Citizen Kane? the most important film ever made, if not ?the best?), he ignited controversy when he said videogames would never equal film with their storytelling or artistry.
?I am prepared to believe that video games can be elegant, subtle, sophisticated, challenging and visually wonderful. But I believe the nature of the medium prevents it from moving beyond craftsmanship to the stature of art,? he wrote on his site after the release of the videogame film ?Doom.?

A critic of the film ratings system, he objected to an R rating for the violent ?Passion of the Christ? and misuse of the NC-17 rating.
He wrote more than 15 books on subjects from Martin Scorsese to London and rice cookers, including ?Awake in the Dark? and ?Your Movie Sucks,? a collection of his negative reviews. Since 1999 he has hosted Ebertfest, featuring overlooked films, in Champaign, Ill.

Ebert married the former Chaz Hammelsmith in 1992. The former attorney took over his business operations, served as a producer on his TV show and traveled to the Cannes Film Fest in 2011 to take over Ebert?s tradition of filing interviews with festival filmmakers.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;K0LLaybEuzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=K0LLaybEuzA[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;xJ69Tr_pLxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=xJ69Tr_pLxk[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> For those who do not get the History channel:
> 
> The first 2 episodes of Vikings are online for viewing:
> 
> Watch TV. Watch Movies. | Online | Free | Hulu




History’s ‘Vikings’ Renewed for Season 2 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

History?s ?Vikings? Renewed for Season 2

The History Channel?s first gamble on a scripted series was a worthy adventure.
?Vikings? has been renewed for a second season of 10 episodes, the network announced Friday. Production on Season 2 is slated to begin this summer and will air in 2014.

The series is based on the legend of Viking Ragnar Lothbrook (*Travis Fimmel*) and co-stars *Gabriel Byrne*, *Jessalyn Gilsig* and *Katheryn Winnick*. ?Vikings? has averaged five million total viewers in its time slot on Sunday nights, with four more new episodes left before the first-season finale airs on Sunday, April 28.
​?Vikings is a win-win for us. As our first scripted series, ?Vikings? has paid off in a big way with critical acclaim, strong ratings and a passionate, loyal fan base. It came out of the gate strong and has stayed on top, solidifying History as a major player in the scripted genre, just as we are in reality,? said executive vice president of development and programming Dirk Hoogstra in a statement.
*?Vikings? airs Sundays at 10/9c on History Channel.*


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/04/arts/milo-oshea-irish-character-actor-dies-at-86.html?src=recg

[h=1]Milo O?Shea, an Actor of the Stage and Screen, Dies at 86[/h][h=6]By DOUGLAS MARTIN[/h]Milo O?Shea, an Irish character actor ? recognizable by his black bushy eyebrows, tumble of white hair and impish smile ? whose films included ?Ulysses,? ?Barbarella? and ?The Verdict,? died on Tuesday in Manhattan. He was 86.        
His death was confirmed by James Deenihan, the arts minister of Ireland. The cause was complications of Alzheimer?s disease, said a friend, Turlough McConnell.        

In addition to his scores of film roles, Mr. O?Shea appeared on American sitcoms like ?The Golden Girls,? ?Cheers? and ?Frasier? and played the chief justice of the Supreme Court on ?The West Wing.? He was twice nominated for Tony Awards.        
The first time was for his debut performance on Broadway, in the 1968 production of ?Staircase,? in which he and Eli Wallach played gay, middle-aged hairdressers in a relationship not much different from many troubled heterosexual marriages. The play, while not commercially successful, came to be regarded as one of the first serious depictions of homosexuality on Broadway.        

That same year he played the kindly Friar Laurence in Franco Zeffirelli?s resplendent film adaptation of ?Romeo and Juliet? and the mad scientist Durand Durand in Roger Vadim?s ?Barbarella,? a science-fiction fantasy set in the far future, in which he tries to make the comely astronaut Barbarella (Jane Fonda) die of pleasure.        

A decade later a group of rock musicians in Birmingham, England, named their new band Duran Duran ? dropping the final d?s ? in honor of Mr. O?Shea?s character. A popular nightclub where the group played was called Barbarella?s. When Duran Duran made a concert video in 1984, ?Arena (An Absurd Notion),? Mr. O?Shea appeared in it dressed as his ?Barbarella? character.        

Mr. O?Shea first attained wide visibility as Leopold Bloom in Joseph Strick?s movie ?Ulysses? (1967), based on the James Joyce novel. ?Milo O?Shea is perfect as a fortyish, black-haired Bloom, bright-eyed when fun and lust are rising, flaccid and pathetic when rebuffed,? Bosley Crowther wrote in The New York Times.        

In 1981, on Broadway, he played a duplicitous, charming, Mercedes-driving priest in ?Mass Appeal,? receiving his second Tony nomination.        

On television he was at the center of events in the 1992 episode of ?Cheers? in which Woody, the bartender (Woody Harrelson), marries his girlfriend, Kelly (Jackie Swanson). He played an anti-marriage minister who could perform the ceremony only if drunk. He succeeded.        

In the 1982 film ?The Verdict,? starring Paul Newman as a washed-up lawyer, Mr. O?Shea played a biased judge.        
Milo O?Shea was born in Dublin on June 2, 1926. His father was in a professional singing duo, and his mother was a harpist and ballet dancer. They both encouraged him to pursue his dream of acting.        

At 10 he starred in a radio adaptation of ?Oliver Twist.? By 17 he was a full-time actor in a touring company. Two years later he joined one of Ireland?s major theatrical troupes and performed in plays by Shakespeare, Chekhov, Ibsen and Moli?re.        
He then came to the United States and found work in regional theater. But after strained finances forced him to work as an elevator operator at the Waldorf-Astoria, he returned to Ireland. He had success there and in England, and rode the wave of his ?Ulysses? success to return to Manhattan, where he lived for many years.        

Mr. O?Shea?s first marriage, to Maureen Toal, ended in divorce. He is survived by his wife, Kitty Sullivan; his sons, Colm and Steven; and three grandchildren.        
Mr. O?Shea once said he hoped to be known as more than ?the Irishman with the eyebrows.? But he allowed that it didn?t really matter if he was.        

?If you?re thinking about your eyebrows when you?re acting,? he said, ?you?re not acting properly.?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

'Game of Thrones': 'Elementary' recruits Natalie Dormer for 3 episodes | Inside TV | EW.com

'Elementary' nabs 'Game of Thrones' actress for pivotal role







Image Credit: Mat Hayward/Getty Images

_Elementary_ fans are going to meet the most important woman in Sherlock Holmes?s life.
CBS has announced that Natalie Dormer is set to appear in a three-episode arc, playing Sherlock?s former lover Irene Adler, whose death at the hands of Moriarty has previously been mentioned on the show.
?We?re moving to the next chapter in our show ? and in some ways, to a previous chapter in Holmes? story,? executive producer and creator Rob Doherty said in a statement. ?Irene Adler is perhaps the most pivotal relationship in Sherlock?s life, and I can?t think of an actress better suited to the challenge than Natalie.?
Dormer currently stars as Margaery Tyrell _Game of Thrones_ and has also appeared on _The Tudors_, where she played Anne Boleyn.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Groundbreaking improv comic Jonathan Winters dies | Comcast

Groundbreaking improv comic Jonathan Winters dies

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Jonathan Winters, the cherub-faced comedian whose breakneck improvisations and misfit characters inspired the likes of Robin Williams and Jim Carrey, has died. He was 87.
The Ohio native died Thursday evening at his Montecito, Calif., home of natural causes, said Joe Petro III, a longtime friend. He was surrounded by family and friends.

Winters was a pioneer of improvisational standup comedy, with an exceptional gift for mimicry, a grab bag of eccentric personalities and a bottomless reservoir of creative energy. Facial contortions, sound effects, tall tales ? all could be used in a matter of seconds to get a laugh.

"Jonathan Winters was the worthy custodian of a sparkling and childish comedic genius. He did God's work. I was lucky 2 know him," Carrey tweeted on Friday.
On Jack Paar's television show in 1964, Winters was handed a foot-long stick and he swiftly became a fisherman, violinist, lion tamer, canoeist, U.N. diplomat, bullfighter, flutist, delusional psychiatric patient, British headmaster and Bing Crosby's golf club.

"As a kid, I always wanted to be lots of things," he told U.S. News & World Report in 1988. "I was a Walter Mitty type. I wanted to be in the French Foreign Legion, a detective, a doctor, a test pilot with a scarf, a fisherman who hauled in a tremendous marlin after a 12-hour fight."
The humor most often was based in reality ? his characters Maude Frickert and Elwood P. Suggins, for example, were based on people Winters knew growing up in Ohio.

A devotee of Groucho Marx and Laurel and Hardy, Winters and his free-for-all brand of humor inspired Johnny Carson, Billy Crystal, Tracey Ullman and Lily Tomlin, among many others. But Williams and Carrey are his best-known followers.
"First he was my idol, then he was my mentor and amazing friend. I'll miss him huge. He was my Comedy Buddha. Long live the Buddha," Williams said in a statement Friday.

Williams helped introduce Winters to new fans in 1981 as the son of Williams' goofball alien and his earthling wife in the final season of ABC's "Mork and Mindy."
The two often strayed from the script.

"The best stuff was before the cameras were on, when he was open and free to create," Williams once said. "Jonathan would just blow the doors off."
Carson, meanwhile, lifted Winters' Maude Frickert character almost intact for the long-running Aunt Blabby character he portrayed on "The Tonight Show."

"Beyond funny. He invented a new category of comedic genius," comedian Albert Brooks tweeted Friday.
In other Twitter posts, Richard Lewis called Winters "the greatest improvisational comedian of all time" and Roseanne Barr added "a genius has vacated this realm."

Winters' only Emmy was for best-supporting actor for playing Randy Quaid's father in the sitcom "Davis Rules" (1991). He was nominated again in 2003 as outstanding guest actor in a comedy series for an appearance on "Life With Bonnie."
He also won two Grammys: One for his work on "The Little Prince" album in 1975 and another for his "Crank Calls" comedy album in 1996.

"I knew him for 55 years and he's always been silly, every moment of his life," veteran announcer Gary Owens, who collaborated with Winters on four comedy albums, recalled warmly Friday in an interview with the AP.
He spoke by phone with him just two days ago, Owens said, and although frail, Winters still broke into a routine in which he was being pecked in the head by a pet peregrine falcon he claimed to keep by his bed.
Winters received the Kennedy Center's second Mark Twain Prize for Humor in 1999, a year after Richard Pryor.

In later years, he was sought out for his changeling voice, and he contributed to numerous cartoons and animated films. He played three characters in the "The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle" movie in 2000.
The Internet Movie Database website credits him as the voice of Papa in the forthcoming "The Smurfs 2" film.

He continued to work almost to the end of his life, and to influence new generations of comics.
"No him, no me. No MOST of us, comedy-wise," comic Patton Oswalt tweeted Friday.

Winters made television history in 1956 when RCA broadcast the first public demonstration of color videotape on "The Jonathan Winters Show."
The comedian quickly realized the possibilities, author David Hajdu wrote in The New York Times in 2006. He soon used video technology "to appear as two characters, bantering back and forth, seemingly in the studio at the same time. You could say he invented the video stunt."

Winters was born Nov. 11, 1925, in Dayton, Ohio. Growing up during the Depression as an only child whose parents divorced when he was 7, he spent a lot of time entertaining himself.
Winters, who battled alcoholism in his younger years, described his father as an alcoholic. But he found a comedic mentor in his mother, radio personality Alice Bahman.
"She was very fast. Whatever humor I've inherited I'd have to give credit to her," he told the Cincinnati Enquirer in 2000.

Winters joined the Marines at 17 and served two years in the South Pacific. He returned to study at the Dayton Art Institute, helping him develop keen observational skills. At one point, he won a talent contest (and the first prize of a watch) by doing impressions of movie stars.

After stints as a radio disc jockey and TV host in Ohio from 1950-53, he left for New York, where he found early work doing impressions of John Wayne, Cary Grant, Marx and James Cagney, among others.
One night after a show, an older man sweeping up told him he wasn't breaking any new ground by mimicking the rich or famous.

"He said, 'What's the matter with those characters in Ohio? I'll bet there are some far-out dudes that you grew up with back in Ohio,'" Winters told the Orange County Register in 1997.
Two days later, he cooked up one of his most famous characters: the hard-drinking, dirty old woman Maude Frickert, modeled in part on his own mother and an aunt.
Appearances on Paar's show and others followed and Winters soon had a following. Before long, he was struggling with depression and drinking.

"I became a robot," Winters told TV critics in 2000. "I almost lost my sense of humor ... I had a breakdown and I turned myself in (to a mental hospital). It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do."
Winters was hospitalized for eight months in the early 1960s. It's a topic he rarely addressed and never dwelled on.

"If you make a couple of hundred thousand dollars a year and you're talking to the blue-collar guy who's a farmer 200 miles south of Topeka, he's looking up and saying, 'That bastard makes (all that money) and he's crying about being a manic depressive?'" Winters said.

When he got out, there was a role as a slow-witted character waiting in the 1963 ensemble film "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World."
"I finally opened up and realized I was in charge," Winters told PBS interviewers for 2000's "Jonathan Winters: On the Loose." ''Improvisation is about taking chances, and I was ready to take chances."

Roles in other movies followed, as did TV shows, including his own.
While show business kept Winters busy, the former art school student was also a painter and writer. His paintings and sketches were often filled with humor.

"I find painting a much slower process than comedy, where you can go a mile a minute verbally and hope to God that some of the people out there understand you," he said in the 1988 U.S. News and World Report interview. "I don't paint every day. I'm not that motivated. I don't do anything the same every day. Discipline is tough for a guy who is a rebel."
Among his books is a collection of short stories called "Winters' Tales" (1987).

"I've done for the most part pretty much what I intended ? I ended up doing comedy, writing and painting," he told U.S. News. "I've had a ball. And as I get older, I just become an older kid."
Winters' wife, Eileen, died in 2009. He is survived by two children, Lucinda Winters and Jay Winters.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 16, 2013)

Brad Pitt Brings 'World War Z' to CinemaCon - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2013)

Actor who played choked Death Star commander dies | Comcast

Actor who played choked Death Star commander dies

AUSTIN, Texas (AP) ? Character actor Richard LeParmentier, who as a young Death Star commander learned the hard way that Darth Vader brooks no disrespect, died Tuesday. He was 66.

LeParmentier died unexpectedly Tuesday morning in Austin while visiting his children, said his publicist, Derek Maki. Maki said he does not know the cause.
LeParmentier was born in Pittsburgh, but moved to Britain in 1974 and had been living in Bath, England, when he died.

As Admiral Motti in 1977's "Star Wars," LeParmentier's character mocks Vader's "sad devotion to that ancient Jedi religion." Vader responds with a demonstration, using the force to choke the young commander, but allowing him to live.

LeParmentier appeared frequently in British television roles throughout his career and was working as a screenwriter when he died. He played a reporter in 1980's "Superman II," which featured actress Sarah Dougless ? the villainess Ursa ? with whom he was married from 1981 until 1984, according to their imdb.com profiles.

It was for his "Star Wars" role that LeParmentier may be best remembered as an actor.

"He absolutely loved traveling the world and meeting his friends and fellow Stars Wars fans, whose tributes have given us all the best lines in this message," LeParmentier's family said in a statement.
"He was no respecter of convention, except comic conventions," said Rhiannon, Stephanie and Tyrone LeParmentier.

"Every time we find someone's lack of faith disturbing, we'll think of him," they said.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 22, 2013)

i saw Olympus has fallen last night, great movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2013)

Dwayne Johnson to Star in HBO Pilot | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast  HBO is about to get rocked.
*Dwayne ?The Rock? Johnson* is set to star in an HBO series about retired athletes living in Miami.
The half-hour dramedy will reunite The Rock with his ?Pain & Gain? co-star *Mark Wahlberg*, who?s on board as an executive producer.
​Wahlberg?s fellow ?Entourage? EP *Stephen Levinson* will pen the new pilot, as well as co-executive produce. *Peter Berg* (?Friday Night Lights?) is set to direct the pilot episode, which is expected to shoot this fall.
​Johnson will also appear on TV this summer hosting the upcoming action reality show ?*The Hero*,? which premieres Thursday, June 6 on TNT.


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2013)

RIP Ray

Ray Harryhausen dead at 92 | Inside Movies | EW.com

Ray Harryhausen, special effects pioneer, dies at 92

Ray-Harryhausen.jpg 
Image Credit: Peter Macdiarmid/Getty Images

Ray Harryhausen, whose dazzling and innovative visual effects work on fantasy adventure films like The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad (1958) and Jason and the Argonauts (1963) augured the explosion of effects-driven cinema over the last 30 years, died in London on May 7 at the age of 92, according to his Facebook page.

Born in Los Angeles in 1920, Harryhausen began his love affair with stop-motion animation early after watching the seminal effects movie King Kong (1933). He started making his own stop-motion films in his family?s garage while connecting with a burgeoning science-fiction fan community in L.A., including life-long friend Ray Bradbury, who would become one of the pre-eminent sci-fi authors of the 20th century. Harryhausen, meanwhile, won work under a succession of filmmaking pioneers, including visual effects guru George Pal on Pal?s popular Puppetoons shorts, director Frank Capra on the Army Motion Picture Unit during World War II, and finally Kong animator Willis O?Brien on the 1949 giant gorilla film Mighty Joe Young, which won an Oscar for its special effects.

Harryhausen quickly became a sought-after effects artist in his own right, working on studio adventure films that culminated with The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad in 1958. Filled with expertly rendered and designed visual wonders, the film climaxed with an iconic fight sequence between the title hero and a sword-wielding skeleton, a spectacle that Harryhausen topped five years later with a whole horde of warring skeletons in Jason and the Argonauts. The sequences revolutionized how actors could interact with stop-motion effects, a process Harryhausen called ?Dynamation.?

Harryhausen?s effects work continued through the 1960s and ?70s on films like the 1967 Raquel Welch movie One Million Years B.C. and The Golden Voyage of Sinbad in 1974, ending with the 1981 mythological epic Clash of the Titans. In 1992, he received the Gordon E. Sawyer Award for Technical Achievement at the Scientific and Technical Achievement portion of the Academy Awards. At the event, host Tom Hanks said, ?Some say  Citizen Kane is the greatest motion picture of all time. Others say it?s  Casablanca. For me, the greatest picture of all time is Jason and the Argonauts.?


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

The Butler


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Ender's Game


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Hammer of the Gods


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Europa Report


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Detention of the Dead


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Girl Most Likely


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Hugh Jackman in X-Men: Days of Future Past: Director Bryan Singer Teases Pic of Wolverine | E! Online

Director Bryan Singer is continuing to document his days on the set of X-Men: Days of Future Past and, this time, he has thrown Wolverine into the mix. 

After providing fans with multiple candid glimpses into the creative process via Twitpics a couple weeks ago, Singer posted a new photo today, showing Hugh Jackman from behind in his Wolverine get-up, arriving on set. (Well, the back of his head anyway. Don't get too excited.)

"Fitting @RealHughJackman," Singer wrote.

Also shown in the photo are multiple crew members in front of a gigantic green screen, eyeing the actor's costume--and they seem pleased!

NEWS: Take a look at more of Bryan Singer's Twitpics from the set

Speaking of the angsty mutant, CinemaCon's trailer for The Wolverine hit the Internet today.

The latest release doesn't reveal too many plot points, but it sure does offer a good amount of action?along with Jackman's ripped bod, explosions and fighting, so that's OK with us. 

Watch the trailer for the film, in theaters July 26, right here. And then hang in there, because X-Men: Days of Future Past isn't in theaters until July 18, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

August Osage County


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Aftershock


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

The Guillotines


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Gravity


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

The World's End


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Battle of the Year


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Captain Phillips


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Baggage Claim


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Hugh Jackman in X-Men: Days of Future Past: Director Bryan Singer Teases Pic of Wolverine | E! Online
> 
> Director Bryan Singer is continuing to document his days on the set of X-Men: Days of Future Past and, this time, he has thrown Wolverine into the mix.
> 
> ...



*Beast and Wolverine in the 70's:*

Pictures & Photos from X-Men: Days of Future Past - IMDb


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2013)

'Criminal Justice' Starring James Gandolfini Greenlighted At HBO As Limited Series - Deadline.com

Drama Criminal Justice, written by Richard Price directed by Oscar winner Steven Zaillian, and starring James Gandolfini, has been ordered by HBO as a seven-part limited series. The project, originally developed and piloted as a drama series, will now be retooled. The news comes three months after HBO passed on the pilot, which I hear has been garnering interest from other nets. Additionally, Gandolfini and Zaillian, after initially opting for an open-ended series, decided that a limited series would better serve the narrative.

Criminal Justice is a New York-set crime drama loosely inspired by the acclaimed 2008 BBC series of the same name created by Peter Moffat. Price is expected to write all episodes of the project, produced by HBO and BBC Worldwide Prods. I hear it stars Gandolfini as an ambulance-chasing New York City attorney who gets in over-his-head when he takes on the case of a Pakistani (Riz Ahmed) accused of murdering a girl on the Upper West Side. The series co-stars Bill Camp (Lincoln), Payman Maadi (A Separation), and Poorna Jagannathan. BBC Worldwide?s Jane Tranter is executive producing along with Zaillian, Price, Moffat, and Attaboy?s Gandolfini, Mark Armstrong and Nancy Sanders.  Film Rites? Garrett Basch is producing. Additionally, Attaboy, which has an overall deal at HBO, has Big Dead Place in development at the network and recently set up movie Bone Wars starring Gandolfini Steve Carell at HBO Films.

Criminal Justice?s pickup extends the big momentum limited series have enjoyed over the past few months. Today alone, Fox greenlighted two, 24: Live Another Day starring Kiefer Sutherland and M. Night Shyamalan?s Wayward Pines starring Matt Dillon.


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

As I Lay Dying


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

Berberian Sound Studio


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

VHS2


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2013)

S.H.I.E.L.D. Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2013)

The Best Man


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2013)

Last Vegas


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2013)

About Time


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2013)

Europa Report trailer 1


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Wolverine #2


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Quicksilver!

'American Horror Story' Star Joins 'X-Men: Days of Future Past'

Bryan Singer confirms that Evan Peters will portray Quicksilver in the sequel. 

American Horror Story breakout Evan Peters has joined the cast of X-Men: Days of Future Past.


Director Bryan Singer made the announcement Thursday via Twitter, breaking the news that the young actor will portray Quicksilver in the upcoming Fox movie, which combines two X-Men franchises.

"Before he was an #Avenger, he was just a REALLY fast kid. Thrilled to say #EvanPeters is joining #XMen #DaysOfFuturePast as #Quicksilver," Singer wrote.

Quicksilver is the son of villain Magneto, who appeared in Issue No. 4 of Marvel's X-Men comic. The speedster later became a member of The Avengers, with his sister the Scarlet Witch.

The casting poses an interesting conundrum for the Marvel universe. Writer-director Joss Whedon recently confirmed that Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch would be part of Avengers 2, being produced by Marvel Studios -- a rival production company to Fox. The casting potentially opens the door to a rare studio crossover.

The film also features First Class castmembers Michael Fassbender and Nicholas Hoult, with original X-Men trilogy actors Patrick Stewart, Ian McKellen, Anna Paquin, Ellen Page and Shawn Ashmore on board to reprise their roles. Peter Dinklage is playing an unspecified villain.

Days of Future Past is scheduled to hit theaters July 18, 2014.

For his part, Peters has been one of the breakout stars of FX's anthology American Horror Story. He's set to return for the rebooted witch-themed third season, subtitled Coven, when the Ryan Murphy drama returns in October. He's one of the few actors to have appeared in all three seasons.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2013)

I Dream of Jeannie 2013

Septuagenarian Barbara Eden Dons Her Iconic ‘I Dream of Jeannie’ Costume at Charity Event


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Machete Kills trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2013)

Matt Smith to Leave 'Doctor Who' | Anglophenia | BBC America

Matt Smith to Leave ?Doctor Who?

The BBC is today announcing that Matt Smith is to leave Doctor Who after four incredible years on the hit show. Matt first stepped into the TARDIS in 2010 and will leave the role at the end of this year after starring in the unmissable 50th Anniversary in November and regenerating in the Christmas special. During his time as the Doctor, Matt has reached over 30 million unique UK viewers and his incarnation has seen the show go truly global. He was also the first actor to be nominated for a BAFTA in the role. Doctor Who is BBC AMERICA?s highest-rated series and premieres as part of the channel?s Supernatural Saturday programming block.

Matt quickly won over fans to be voted Best Actor by Readers of Doctor Who Magazine for the 2010 season. He also received a nod for his first series at the National Television Awards, before winning the Most Popular Male Drama Performance award in 2012. Matt has played one of the biggest roles in TV with over 77 million fans in the UK, US and Australia alone!

Matt Smith says: ?Doctor Who has been the most brilliant experience for me as an actor and a bloke, and that largely is down to the cast, crew and fans of the show. I?m incredibly grateful to all the cast and crew who work tirelessly every day, to realize all the elements of the show and deliver Doctor Who to the audience. Many of them have become good friends and I?m incredibly proud of what we have achieved over the last four years.

Having Steven Moffat as showrunner write such varied, funny, mind-bending and brilliant scripts has been one of the greatest and most rewarding challenges of my career. It?s been a privilege and a treat to work with Steven, he?s a good friend and will continue to shape a brilliant world for the Doctor.

The fans of Doctor Who around the world are unlike any other; they dress up, shout louder, know more about the history of the show (and speculate more about the future of the show) in a way that I?ve never seen before, your dedication is truly remarkable. Thank you so very much for supporting my incarnation of the Time Lord, number Eleven, who I might add is not done yet, I?m back for the 50th anniversary and the Christmas special!

It?s been an honor to play this part, to follow the legacy of brilliant actors, and helm the TARDIS for a spell with ?the ginger, the nose and the impossible one?. But when ya gotta go, ya gotta go and Trenzalore calls. Thank you guys. Matt.?

Steven Moffat, lead writer and executive producer, says: ?Every day, on every episode, in every set of rushes, Matt Smith surprised me: the way he?d turn a line, or spin on his heels, or make something funny, or out of nowhere make me cry, I just never knew what was coming next. The Doctor can be clown and hero, often at the same time, and Matt rose to both challenges magnificently. And even better than that, given the pressures of this extraordinary show, he is one of the nicest and hardest-working people I have ever had the privilege of knowing. Whatever we threw at him ? sometimes literally ? his behavior was always worthy of the Doctor.

But great actors always know when it?s time for the curtain call, so this Christmas prepare for your hearts to break, as we say goodbye to number Eleven. Thank you Matt ? bow ties were never cooler.

Of course, this isn?t the end of the story, because now the search begins. Somewhere out there right now ? all unknowing, just going about their business ? is someone who?s about to become the Doctor. A life is going to change, and Doctor Who will be born all over again! After 50 years, that?s still so exciting!?

Having starred alongside three different companions, Amy Pond (Karen Gillan), Rory Williams (Arthur Darvill) and most recently Clara Oswald (Jenna Coleman), Matt?s Doctor has fought Daleks and Cybermen, as well as Weeping Angels in New York. Regularly heard shouting ?run? and ?Geronimo?, through Matt?s Doctor fans have been introduced to a new culinary combination ? fish fingers and custard!

Matt?s spectacular exit is yet to be revealed and will be kept tightly under wraps. He will return to BBC AMERICA in the unmissable 50th anniversary episode on Saturday, November 23, 2013 ? TUNE IN!

Doctor Who is a BBC Cymru Wales production for BBC ONE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Benicio del Toro Joins Marvel’s ‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ | Variety

Marvel continues to add some interesting acting clout to its space-set superhero fantasy ?Guardians of the Galaxy,? with Benicio Del Toro the latest thesp to join the growing cast.

The character Del Toro would play has not yet to be revealed.

Like most actors that sign up to star in Marvel?s films, Del Toro?s deal will involve multiple films.

Chris Pratt, Zoe Saldana, Lee Pace, Michael Rooker, Glenn Close, John C. Reilly and Dave Bautista also star, while ?Doctor Who?s? Karen Gillan recently signed on to play a female villain.

James Gunn (?Super?) is directing ?Guardians,? which Disney will release Aug. 1, 2014.

?Guardians? revolves around a U.S pilot who bands with a group of ex-cons from other planets after he?s thrust in the middle of a universal conflict. Marvel is positioning the film as its own ?Star Wars.?

Del Toro will next be seen in ?Jimmy P,? which bowed at the Cannes Film Festival.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2013)

Alien Uprising


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

300 Rise of an Empire


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

Runner, Runner


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

Man of Tai Chi


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

Red 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

'Vikings' Enlists 'Hunger Games,' 'Law & Order' Actors for Season 2 (Exclusive)

'Vikings' Enlists 'Hunger Games,' 'Law & Order' Actors for Season 2 (Exclusive)

The drama has tapped The Hunger Games' Alexander Ludwig and Law & Order's Linus Roache as series regulars, The Hollywood Reporter has learned exclusively.

Ludwig, who played Cato in the big-screen adaptation of Suzanne Collins' best-seller, will portray Bjorn, the intelligent and bold warrior son of Ragnar Lothbrok (Travis Fimmel).

Roache, whose credits include more than 60 episodes of NBC's flagship Law & Order series as ADA Michael Cutter, will play Ecbert, King of Wessex. The character is described as a being full of strength, knowledge and undisguised ambition.

History renewed Vikings, its first original scripted series, for a 10-episode second season. Production will begin this summer for a 2014 return.

Ludwig, whose r?sum? also includes Race to Witch Mountain and The Seeker: The Dark Is Rising, is represented by ICM Partners, Untitled Entertainment and Hansen Jacobson.

Roache, whose credits also include Coronation Street, Kidnapped and the Titanic miniseries, is repped by ICM Partners and Artists Independent.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Getaway


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Coffee Town


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Insidious: Chapter 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Rushlights


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Apartment 1303


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Closed Circuit


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

The Frozen Ground


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Paranoia


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Diana


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Snowpiercer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zack Snyder Talks 300: RISE OF AN EMPIRE And Pushing It To March 2014

Zack Snyder Talks 300: RISE OF AN EMPIRE And Pushing It To March 2014

Talking with SuperHeroHype while promoting Man Of Steel, Zack Snyder talks about Warner Bros.' upcoming sequel 300: Rise Of An Empire, the follow-up to his hit 2007 Frank Miller adaptation. While Snyder directed the first film, he only co-wrote and produced the second. He says that Rise Of An Empire was pushed from August 2013 to March 2014 to finish up the visual effects (since "every single thing" is green screen), and he also comments on how "lucky" they were to push it to next March since the first 300 opened in that month. "Yeah, they're working right now to finish it up. With visual effects, I mean, honestly we moved our date to March because we literally had no materials ready to show because we were doing the visual effects and for how "300ey" it is--every single thing is green screen and there's just nothing? Now, a lot of movies you see early footage and a lot of the stuff there's real footage that they shot against whatever, but we just don't have any of that, so it was really lucky that we were able to move it back to March, which is the "300" date normally. I know before that, I remember everyone was going like, "Why are we opening in March? Nothing ever comes out in March." All our people were mad about that, and I didn't even know that "Dawn of the Dead" came out in March. I was just like, "I think March is okay." They were like, "No, it's a disaster. No one releases movies in March." To check out SHH's full interview with Snyder (in which he discusses Man Of Steel and his interest in continuing its universe), click the source link below. 

300: Rise Of An Empire stars Rodrigo Santoro, Eva Green, Lena Heady and Sullivan Stapleton. The film is set to hit theaters March 7th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

Joss Whedon's AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D. Filmed On Location In Paris, France

Joss Whedon's AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D. Filmed On Location In Paris, France

They've just posted the interview today but GQ(Uk) caught up with Joss Whedon back in February to discuss a number of topics but for our purposes, the most interesting parts of the conversation pertain to Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Joss confirmed that some of the show was shot on location in Paris, France. "I was in Paris last week finishing shooting the S.H.I.E.L.D. pilot, edited the entire thing, sent it to the network, and then came here. So basically I'm a wreck," said Whedon of his busy February schedule. Whedon also bluntly states that Agent Coulson is the focus of the show. "[Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.] basically opens with the idea that since The Avengers things have changed. Now everybody knows that there are gods and monsters, and what is the world like," asked Whedon. He continued, "[Clark Gregg] is the star of the show. It was part of the genesis of it: you know what makes this tick is this guy. And then there was all the "but didn't you make him stop ticking?" But all will be revealed?" 

There's a bit more talk about Joss' role as Phase II Consultant but it's mostly rhetoric we've heard before. He acknowledges that he has some input in the other Phase II films but admits that the broad elements of Avengers II are already in place while plotting the other Phase II films so much of the coordinating has already been completed. When the conversation turned to Star Wars and director J.J. Abrams, Whedon offered up, "I have to say, I think [J.J. Abrams'] perfect to be doing Star Wars and I don't think he needs my advice." He continued, comparing Star Wars and Avengers, acknowledging that, "They're different beasts. Star Wars you have an "in" that is not even based on the characters. With the Marvel movies, I give a lot of credit to them for getting people in theatres to see a film like Thor, because who knows about Thor that isn't a comic book geek or Norse?" Whedon went on to elaborate, "You still have to earn it [with a Marvel film]. With Star Wars, if the prequel proved anything it's that you don't have to earn it. I think JJ is the kind of guy who will know where the line is: where you must be completely faithful and when you must bring in something completely new."


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

UPDATE: New Suit In CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER Spotted In Latest Set Photos

UPDATE: New Suit In CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER Spotted In Latest Set Photos


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

Is This The Image Of CHRISTOPHER REEVE In MAN OF STEEL?

Is This The Image Of CHRISTOPHER REEVE In MAN OF STEEL?

Earlier today I wrote an editorial exploring that I thought I had caught a brief glimpse of Christopher Reeves in Zack Snyder's incredible Man of Steel. A few hours later a few low resolution images surfaced. Hit the jump to make up your own mind...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

John Hurt Joins The Cast Of Guillermo del Toro's THE STRAIN As 'Professor Abraham Setrakian'

John Hurt Joins The Cast Of Guillermo del Toro's THE STRAIN As 'Professor Abraham Setrakian'

Deadline reports that John Hurt has joined the cast of The Strain (FX's small screen adaptation of Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan's vampire novel trilogy) as 'Professor Abraham Setrakian'. They go on to describe his character as, "a holocaust survivor who immigrated to the United States after World War II and now runs a pawn shop in Spanish Harlem. As the outbreak spreads, he may be the only one with answers ? if anyone will listen." Hurt will be the co-lead opposite Corey Stoll and Mia Maestro. "I am incredibly happy to be reunited with John, who is one of the greatest actors in the world and one of my favorite people ever," said del Toro. "Chuck and I always visualized him while writing The Strain novels and he is absolutely perfect for the part!" The series has a pilot order (which will be helmed by the Pacific Rim director) but is being eyed for a full 13-episode pickup according to various outlets.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

Stephen Amell Says Bigger Characters Than Green Arrow Appearing In ARROW Season 2

Stephen Amell Says Bigger Characters Than Green Arrow Appearing In ARROW Season 2

"The thing that makes me most excited about the show is that when we were up shooting the pilot, Andrew Kreisberg and Marc Guggenheim came to me with ideas for Season One - 'Here's where we're looking at taking Season One.' All of these things happened, all of these fleshed out ideas ended up taking place. They sat me down [again] after my last post-production work for Season One back in Los Angeles and Andrew Kreisberg sat me down and gave me the big pitch and then after I got the pitch he went 'OK, here's the game-changer.' And the game-changer is a 'game-changer.' I can't say [specifics] but it's something and some people that aren't just familiar to DC Comics fans...they're like...more familiar than Green Arrow." 

Now Amell was careful not to give away any specifics but his words and his body language leads me to believe that we're going to see some MAJOR DC Comics characters in Season Two. With the first season being such a success, it's entirely possible that Warner Bros. has decided to become more lenient with who's available and who's off the table in terms of their DC characters. Remember, there currently isn't a Batman film in the works and the network is already actively retooling their Wonder Woman pilot. It's entirely possible that Diana of Themyscira is being retooled to spin more organically out of Arrow. Either way, I'm hoping we'll have more definitive reveals at this year's San Diego Comic Con which producer Andrew Kreisberg has confirmed to me that they'll be attending.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

SUPERNATURAL Star Jim Beaver Joins The Cast Of Guillermo del Toro's CRIMSON PEAK

Jessica Chastain, Benedict Cumberbatch, Mia Wasikowska and Charlie Hunnam have all signed up to star in Legendary Pictures and Guillermo del Toro's Crimson Peak, and now Supernatural and Justified star Jim Beaver has confirmed that he has also joined the cast. You can read his full statement on the casting by clicking on the link in the Tweet below. Del Toro wrote the haunted house thriller - which is set to begin production in February 2014 - with Matthew Robbins and Lucinda Coxon, and is expected to make this his first movie after the epic looking Pacific Rim.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

UPDATE: Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) On The Set Of X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

UPDATE: Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) On The Set Of X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome MAN OF STEEL Concept & Style Guide Art For Superman, General Zod & Faora

Awesome MAN OF STEEL Concept & Style Guide Art For Superman, General Zod & Faora

Conceptual illustrator, Warren Manser, has contributed on past comic book movies, like Thor and Daredevil, and now he has released his concept and style guide art for Zack Snyder's Man of Steel.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

James Franco Gives His Thoughts On MAN OF STEEL; While Taking A Few More Shots At TASM

James Franco Gives His Thoughts On MAN OF STEEL; While Taking A Few More Shots At TASM

On The Amazing Spider-Man: 


"I too have been in comic-book films?the Spider-Man trilogy directed by Sam Raimi. I mention the director because this distinction is now necessary in the wake of the new Spider-Man series that arose even before there was time to bury the corpse of the old one and enshroud it in the haze of nostalgia. Indeed there are still young children who approach me as fans of the original (boy, it seems weird to say that) series. I don?t have a huge emotional attachment to the Spider-Man franchise as a subject, my biggest sentimental ties are to the people I worked with on those films: Sam, Toby, Kirsten, the late and great Laura Ziskin, and the hundreds of others who worked with us. I don?t really feel much distress over its being remade, for many reasons, but what is interesting to me is that it has been remade so quickly?and the reasons why. The answer is, of course, money."


On Possible Bad Feelings Between He And Cavill 


?Years ago we worked on a film together called Tristan and Isolde. I played Tristan and he played my backstabbing sidekick. My hunch is that he didn?t like me very much. I don?t know this for certain, but I know that I wouldn?t have liked myself back then because I was a difficult young actor who took himself too seriously.?


His Thoughts On Man Of Steel 


"So, what did we watch? A great film.....Man of Steel is great because it delivers everything it should. It made Superman cool again. It delivered great action and interesting characters with a plot that was grounded enough to make us care a little....We love these movies because they?re so big, and damn, they?re all that we have. They aren?t going away, so we just have to keep hoping that they are, at the very least, well made."


What do you guys think? Is Franco right? There's no denying that TASM was VERY similar to Sam Raimi's first Spider-Man, while arguably not really improving on any aspects. Anyway, click on the link below for Franco's thoughts in full -- including a story about how passionate Henry Cavill was about playing Superman all those years ago when working with Franco. 

'Man of Steel': The Super Movie | VICE United States

Last week I was asked to attend the London premiere of Man of Steel, so after working on my forthcoming little thriller at Pinewood studios, I went over to Leicester Square to see the latest filmic take on the superhero.

Many things went through my head, both subjective and objective, or rather as a person on the inside of the film business and as an indiscriminate viewer of the film. I too have been in comic-book films?the Spider-Man trilogy directed by Sam Raimi. I mention the director because this distinction is now necessary in the wake of the new Spider-Man series that arose even before there was time to bury the corpse of the old one and enshroud it in the haze of nostalgia. Indeed there are still young children who approach me as fans of the original (boy, it seems weird to say that) series. I don?t have a huge emotional attachment to the Spider-Man franchise as a subject, my biggest sentimental ties are to the people I worked with on those films: Sam, Toby, Kirsten, the late and great Laura Ziskin, and the hundreds of others who worked with us. I don?t really feel much distress over its being remade, for many reasons, but what is interesting to me is that it has been remade so quickly?and the reasons why.

The answer is, of course, money. We are in the film business, and the studios are owned by large corporations who want to make money. And in this art form, where so much is spent and so much profit can be made, one criterion for success is inevitably the financial. And when movies become so big that they can make $200 million in one weekend like The Avengers did, everyone from studios to filmmakers are going to want to get in on making comic-book movies. And when great directors like Sam Raimi and Christopher Nolan show that equally great characters can live within special-effects-laden films, then the comic-book genre becomes legitimized and great actors will follow. But the biggest reason, we cannot forget, is money. For all involved, it?s about being able to work with the biggest toys and the best people, because the product can support paying for them. And that isn?t necessarily a bad thing. If you want to make a movie about a man who can fly and tear spaceships in half with his hands, then you need lots of money to make it look good. Otherwise you might as well keep the story in the comic books, where it costs much less to make superhuman feats look cool.

I was also at Leicester Square earlier this year for the premiere of my film Oz, when the red carpet was a yellow brick road, but the night I saw the new Superman, I arrived incognito: 1) because it wasn?t my film, and 2) because I don?t think Henry Cavill would have wanted to see me there. Not that we?re enemies. Years ago we worked on a film together called Tristan and Isolde. I played Tristan and he played my backstabbing sidekick. My hunch is that he didn?t like me very much. I don?t know this for certain, but I know that I wouldn?t have liked myself back then because I was a difficult young actor who took himself too seriously.

What Henry took seriously back then was Superman. He wanted to be Superman more than anything in the world. Personally, I?m not sure why. I missed the whole Superman-film phenomenon. I was more a fan of director Richard Donner?s Goonies and Lethal Weapon. I can understand the appeal the original Superman comics had for the WWII generation and its need for a hero to rid the world of evil, but in my days as a young man, this appeal was long outstripped by the cheesiness of the character?s suit and his douchey invincibility. But Henry was dying to do the Bryan Singer version of Superman that was being put together as we were shooting Tristan in Ireland and the Czech Republic in 2005. Henry was in the running but, in the end, he was passed over for Brandon Routh.

The night of the premiere I saw Henry from afar on the red carpet and knew this was the moment his whole life had been building toward. His dream had come true, and I was happy for him. It was the role he would have killed to do, with the right director (Zack Snyder: 300, Watchmen) and the right producer (Chris Nolan: The Dark Knight)?people who would keep the story and the characters focused, grounded by Chris?s regular team of David S. Goyer and Emma Thomas. If anything this was a project that must have made the people who made it very happy.

So, what did we watch? A great film. But what makes me say this? Is it the nerd revolution that has brought our public taste to the point where comic-book characters and video games are now cool? Are these huge comic-book films the way for the world at large to embrace the subjects of these forms that are traditionally relegated to the nerd niche? Yes, in a way. But in another way, we are just wowed by the money that brings them to fruition. Kids like comic-book-style heroes, teens like flashy action and sex, and therefore these films make money. Adults?the third audience?respect money. So these films are made. Again and again. And if Brandon Routh doesn?t work as Superman, or if Sam Raimi can?t agree on the villain for a fourth Spider-Man, they will just make new versions without them. Man of Steel is great because it delivers everything it should. It made Superman cool again. It delivered great action and interesting characters with a plot that was grounded enough to make us care a little.

In addition, to be fair, movies are fighting for their lives. With all the great television that is increasingly monopolizing good drama, and the video games that allow people to actively engage rather than sit back as passive viewers, movies need to offer something that these other forms can?t: big effects, 3D, and money, money, money.

But, in the end, why did I really walk away liking it? It wasn?t because of the film?s message. Maybe I sound na?ve going to a film like this for a message, but images and themes are being thrown at me in 3D, so I want to know what I?m swallowing. One of the main reasons I liked it was because in this film, Superman?s S symbol stands for ?hope? on the planet Krypton. Viewers discover that Superman is the symbol of hope for his dead race and simultaneously the symbol of hope for the human race. He hides his powers for the first 30 years of his life on Earth because his adopted father (Kevin Costner) believes that humans won?t be ready for him. In this way Superman is presented as a kind of Christ figure, given to Earth to save humanity. (A parallel that has been made many times before, I?m sure. Jesus Christ Superstar, anyone?) But sadly this Christ doesn?t teach any fishermen how to fish. He just does all the heavy lifting himself. If we are supposed to have hope in anything, it?s hope that Superman keeps fighting for good. If he doesn?t, we have no way of stopping him.

I guess that sounds a bit like the movie itself. We love these movies because they?re so big, and damn, they?re all that we have. They aren?t going away, so we just have to keep hoping that they are, at the very least, well made.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

Release Date Of Robert Rodriguez's MACHETE KILLS Pushed Back

Release Date Of Robert Rodriguez's MACHETE KILLS Pushed Back

It has today been revealed that Open Road have pushed back the release date of Machete Kills from September 13th, 2013 to October 4th, 2013. Directed by Robert Rodriguez, this is the second of his movies to suffer a release date delay this week (the other being Sin City: A Dame to Kill For which was shifted all the way to next August). Thankfully, the wait for Machete Kills is nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

FOX Moves Up X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Release

FOX Moves Up X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Release

Twentieth Century Fox has announced, through its updated 2014 release schedule, new dates for the studios' major tent-poles. One of the notable changes reveal that Dawn of the Planet of the Apes has swapped summer release dates with X-Men: Days of Future Past. While the Apes sequel is now set for release on July 18, 2014, the X-Men "In-between-quel" will unleash on May 23, 2014, which is just three weeks after Sony premieres The Amazing Spider-Man 2 on May 2, 2014. In the meantime, X-Men: Days of Future Past is currently filming in Montral, Canada, and the Bryan Singer-directed mutant ensemble stars Hugh Jackman, James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence, Patrick Stewart, Michael Fassbender, Ian McKellen, Nicholas Hoult, Omar Sy, Peter Dinklage, Halle Berry, Adan Canto, Fan Bingbing, Anna Paquin, Evan Peters, Daniel Cudmore, Ellen Page and Booboo Stewart.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

ARROW Showrunner to Direct Sci-Fi FIlm EPSILON for Sony

ARROW Showrunner to Direct Sci-Fi FIlm EPSILON for Sony

Sony has hired ARROW show runner, Greg Berlanti, to helm their upcoming robo-revolution film EPSILON. The film is described as being set in a world where robots have taken refuge on a space station after a failed revolution on Earth, which is strangely absent of most electrically powered devices. The robots begin raising humans for experimentation and condition them to act as their agents. Conflict arises when the primary character "is a man who discovers he is more human than he thought". 

Berlanti has several credits including executive producer and showrunner for ARROW and the CW's upcoming remake of TOMORROW PEOPLE. Berlanti also wrote for movies GREEN LANTERN and WRATH OF THE TITANS. EPSILON is to be produced by Jonathan Kadin and written by ZOMBIELAND scribes Rhett Reese and Paul Wernick.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2013)

Gatchaman


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

Kick-Ass 2 set visit part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

Kick-Ass 2 set visit part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

Will Smith Not Returning for Independence Day 2, Director Says Movie Star is "Too Expensive" | Comcast

Will Smith Not Returning for Independence Day 2, Director Says Movie Star is "Too Expensive"

 you were anticipating seeing Will Smith in the upcoming sequel to Independence Day, well, it looks like you might be out of luck. 

While it was recently announced that a follow-up to the hugely successful 1996 alien-invasion flick is slated to hit theaters on July 3, 2015, director Roland Emmerich has revealed that it will not feature the megastar. 

"Will Smith cannot come back because he's too expensive, but he'd also be too much of a marquee name," Emmerich told the New York Daily News . "It would be too much." 


Then again, the exclusion of Smith might be a blessing in disguise for the 44-year-old actor.

After all, while chatting earlier this month with Digital Spy about his latest film, After Earth, Smith hinted at his desire to scale back on making big-budget movies. 

"I've been really focused and it's been an absolute necessity that the movie be a blockbuster," he said, referring to After Earth. "But I think I'm going to start moving out of that and finding more danger in my artistic choices." 

Meanwhile, Emmerich's new movie White House Down, starring Channing Tatum and Jamie Foxx, hits theaters on Friday.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

'I Am Legend' author Richard Matheson dies at 87 | Comcast

'I Am Legend' author Richard Matheson dies at 87

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Richard Matheson, the prolific sci-fi and fantasy writer whose "I Am Legend" and "The Shrinking Man" were transformed into films, has died. He was 87.

A spokesman for the Academy of Science Fiction, Fantasy and Horror Films said Matheson died Sunday in Los Angeles. No other details were provided.

With a career spanning more than 60 years, Matheson crafted stories that deftly transitioned from the page to both the big and small screens. Several of his works were adapted into films, including 1953's "Hell House," 1956's "The Shrinking Man," 1958's "A Stir of Echoes" and 1978's "What Dreams May Come."

Matheson's 1954 sci-fi vampire novel "I Am Legend" inspired three different film adaptations: 1964's "The Last Man on Earth" starring Vincent Price, 1971's "Omega Man" starring Charlton Heston and 2007's "I Am Legend" starring Will Smith.

Matheson was also responsible for writing several episodes of "The Twilight Zone," as well as editions of "The Alfred Hitchcock Hour," ''Rod Serling's Night Gallery," ''The Martian Chronicles" and "Amazing Stories." His "Twilight Zone" installments included "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet," which featured William Shatner as an airplane passenger who spots a creature on a plane's wing, as well as "Steel," which inspired the 2011 film "Real Steel" starring Hugh Jackman.

"I loved Richard Matheson's writing, and it was a huge honor getting to adapt his story 'Button, Button' into a film," posted "Donnie Darko" and "The Box" director Richard Kelly on Twitter on Monday.

Matheson influenced several generations of storytellers. Among them were Stephen King, who dedicated his 2006 novel "Cell" to Matheson, and Steven Spielberg, whose first feature-length film was the made-for-TV movie "Duel," based on the Matheson short story of the same name.

"Richard Matheson's ironic and iconic imagination created seminal science-fiction stories and gave me my first break when he wrote the short story and screenplay for 'Duel,'" said Spielberg in a statement. "His 'Twilight Zones' were among my favorites, and he recently worked with us on 'Real Steel.' For me, he is in the same category as (Ray) Bradbury and (Isaac) Asimov."

Matheson was scheduled to receive the visionary award at the Academy of Science Fiction, Horror and Fantasy Films' Saturn Awards on Wednesday. The organization said the award will be presented posthumously and the 39th annual ceremony would be dedicated to Matheson.

"We are heartbroken to lose a writer of towering talent, unlimited imagination and unparalleled inspiration," said Robert Holguin, the academy's president. "Richard was a genius whose visions helped bring legitimacy and critical acclaim to science fiction and fantasy. He was also a longtime supporter of the academy, and everyone associated with the Saturn Awards feels emptier today to learn of this enormous loss."

Matheson is survived by his wife and four children.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> CBS Gives Stephen King's UNDER THE DOME A June 2013 Air Date
> 
> CBS has today announced its summer schedule, including the premiere date of the highly anticipated adaptation of  Stephen King's _Under the Dome_. Last year, we learned that the network had  ordered a 13-episode season and that both Brian K. Vaughan and Niels Arden Oplev  were attached along with Neal Baer (_Law & Order: Special Victims  Unit_) as showrunner. It will make its debut on Monday, June 24 in the 10PM  slot. At this point, it's unclear whether this will be a 13-episode adaptation  of the lengthy novel or simply just be based on it.



I missed the pilot episode. Fortunately CBS has it online: Under The Dome Video - Pilot - CBS.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

The Counselor


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

TRANSFORMERS 4: Michigan Filming Updates In Detroit, Pontiac & Fairfield Township

TRANSFORMERS 4: Michigan Filming Updates In Detroit, Pontiac & Fairfield Township

Production on Transformers 4 has already begun in Texas. Many set photos have already appeared both here on ComicBookMovie.com and across the Internet showing actor Mark Wahlberg on set along with other actors. While crews are in Texas filming, another unit is building and preparing sets in Michigan for the alien robot film. 

According to MLive.com, a small town is being built in Downtown Detroit at Washington Blvd. at Clifford. 

"A guard watching the site, representing Wolverine Security, [said] ... the Transformer's crew is building a town, surrounding existing buildings like the old United Artists Theater and David Whitney, that will be a part of the film. 

"The security guard, who declined to identify himself, said work on the "town" is expected to be complete by crews sometime in July." 

Also being reported is Transformers 4 will film a bulk of the movie at Michigan Motion Picture Studios just north of Detroit in Pontiac. Another filming location has been revealed as well. 

The Associated Press, via MLive.com, is reporting Transformers 4 will film in Fairfield Township. Located on the southern border of Michigan and along the Ohio border, Fairfield Township is a somewhat remote location located approximately 30-40 miles northwest of Toledo, Ohio. 

"The makers of the next installment of the 'Transformers' movie franchise plan to shoot an action sequence this month along a wheat field-lined stretch of Michigan state highway near Adrian." 

More to come as Transformers 4 is scheduled to continue its production through the summer months.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

How WORLD WAR Z Originally Ended

How WORLD WAR Z Originally Ended

SPOILERS ahead
I wasn't a huge fan of World War Z but not because it seemed in any way patched together (which many feared it would after the re-shoots) in fact I thought the climactic scenes in the research center were probably the strongest in the movie. My biggest problem was just how by-the-numbers it all seemed. This movie contained not a single surprise for me, but reading through Movies.com's report on the original ending I can see not only why re-shoots were called for, but that there was a much ballsier, more compelling film in there somewhere. The theatrical ending of World War Z sees Gerry (Brad Pitt) and Segen (Daniella Kertesz) manage to find a cure (or sorts) to the Zombie outbreak, and travel meet Gerry's family, where everything ends with hugs and kisses while we await the inevitable sequel. Safe, but exactly very surprising right? But have a read of this, which occurs after Gerry and Segen board that doomed plane from Jerusalem. 

*OE*
"The plane Gerry and Segen board is bound for Moscow. Upon safely landing, everyone on board is rounded up by the military. The elderly and the sick are executed and the healthy people, including a very shaken Gerry, are immediately drafted into armed service, though not before one particularly nasty Russian soldier takes Gerry's cell phone. The story then jumps forward an unknown amount of time and we catch up with Gerry, who now has a full beard and has been a part of Russia's zombie-clearing squad at least long enough for it to have changed to winter. He looks almost dead inside, but the reality is that over this time he's become an experienced and ruthless zombie killer, and he's the leader of his own equally capable unit. 

Gerry's unit is tasked with clearing subway tunnels of zombie hordes. This is the first time we see the Lobo, a perfected zombie-killing tool that's sort of a shovel/battle axe that would have been one of the few things from the book to make it into the movie. Gerry and his team use them to slice their way through every poor zombie that tracks them through the tunnels by following their sounds. It's all routine work for them, and when they're not in the tunnels killing, they're basically just preparing to go back in. During this downtime we see a bit of bonding between Gerry and another English-speaking friend, Simon. The two play a guessing game of what celebrities would have survived the outbreak. 

We get a couple intense scenes of tunnel combat (at one point Gerry has to kill one of his own after being bitten), and eventually they emerge above ground and are right in the middle of The Battle of Red Square (pictured in the banner above, though this is likely not from the movie and was created just for marketing purposes). This is a much, much larger set piece that involves several different front lines constantly fighting the hordes. There's a kind of weird plot point of Gerry's team now getting re-assigned to different front lines based on what their religion is (Gerry and Simon are atheists), the logic being that people would fight harder alongside people of the same faith. But they're segregated and Gerry tries to convince the General in charge that his elite, tunnel-sweeping crew should be allowed to teach those other people how to fight with Lobos and makeshift shields and what not. 

There's arguing with this Russian General, but eventually Gerry convinces him to let him teach some of the other front lines how to fight, but this involves having to go back into the tunnels with Simon so they can sneak past the zombies on the other side. It's there that Gerry notices the zombies are having a hard time dealing with the severe Russian winter by remembering just how fast they were in Jerusalem, and so it occurs to him that the way to defeat the zombies is to let their bodies freeze. 

Gerry and Simon are now on a mission to inform the Russian command to extinguish all fires and move their battle lines so as to keep as many of the zombies in the cold as possible, but then they run into a generator room where the nasty Russian soldier who took his phone upon arrival in the country is boozing it up with some very reluctant girls. One of those girls is Segen. Gerry grabs a belt of grenades and tosses one into the room. He, Segen and Simon duck behind a couch to survive the blast before making a break for it. 

Once again Gerry meets up with the General and convinces him to use Russia's cold to their advantage, as they have done in past homeland wars. This works and he orders everyone to extinguish all of their fires. Eventually this gives them the upper hand in the battle. Gerry takes this turn toward the offensive to retreat. He takes a couple of shots of vodka, then picks up the phone he retrieved from the soldier and calls his wife, Karin. 

Even beyond the entire Russian battle sequence, it's this call to his wife that's the real game changer for the (aborted) tone of World War Z. 

Gerry reaches Karin. He explains to her that the cold is the way they'll win battles, which does her no good because it just so happens she and the kids are in a refugee camp in the sweltering heat of the Everglades. They're in the type of camp where you have to have something to trade to survive, and it just so happens the one thing Karin had to trade was herself. She doesn't explicitly tell Gerry this, but after she hastily hangs up the phone we see that she's in some kind of reluctantly consensual relationship with the soldier who rescued them from the rooftop at the beginning of the movie. 

Did you happen to notice that soldier on the helicopter was played by Matthew Fox? Did you wonder why they bothered to cast someone as recognizable as him in a role that was pretty inconsequential and had almost no lines? That's because his real payoff wasn't until the end. 

Fox' parajumper soldier then calls Gerry back and explains to him that he should just stay wherever he is and start a new life like he and Karin have. Gerry refuses to accept this, though, and he embarks on a rage mission to get back to his wife and daughters. Trouble is the nearest port that won't be frozen is thousands of miles away, so there's a montage of Gerry, Simon and Segen crossing various terrain until they ultimately end up on a boat. They're now off of the Oregon Coast and they attack the American shore like it's D-Day. And that's how the movie ends. Not with Gerry having discovered a cure, but with him storming across the United States of America to get Karin back."


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

B-roll footage of Red 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

First Official Stills From CURSE OF CHUCKY

First Official Stills From CURSE OF CHUCKY

Nica (Fiona Dourif) is grieving over the gruesome suicide of her mother when her domineering older sister Barb (Danielle Bisutti) arrives with her young family in tow to help settle their mother?s affairs. As the sisters butt heads over Nica?s plans for the future, Barb?s young daughter comforts herself with a grinning, red-haired talking doll named Chucky (Brad Dourif) that recently arrived mysteriously in the mail. But as a string of brutal murders begins to terrorize the household, Nica suspects the doll may hold the key to the bloodshed. What she doesn?t know is that Chucky has a personal score to settle. He?s determined to finish a job he started more than 20 years earlier, and this time he?s going to see it through to the bloody and shocking end.

Curse of Chucky hits Blu-ray and DVD later this fall.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

More From Director Shane Black On DOC SAVAGE

More From Director Shane Black On DOC SAVAGE

Signing up to direct the upcoming Doc Savage adaptation after the highly successful Iron Man 3, Shane Black recently spoke to Collider about the 1930's setting in which the film will take place, and what the character means to him.


We?re shooting it as though it?s in the 30s, including all the Capra-esque elements of 1930s films like You Can?t Take It With You. The idea of ?What if Jimmy Stewart were a stone-cold killer?? basically. It?s that kind of combination which we enjoy. Doc Savage is a personal film to me. It?s a 1930s pulp character so it hasn?t been around for 75 years or so, but people if they?re introduced to it they?ll get to know, hopefully, what I came to love as a kid. I?ve read those series for 43 years and always wanted to figure out how to crack it.

No release date has been confirmed for the upcoming project, but due to Black's love for the classic hero, it wouldn't be a surprise if we got some news soon regarding shooting dates and such. Stay tuned.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

Joel Edgerton to Star With Michael Shannon in Jeff Nichols Sci-Fi Thriller

Joel Edgerton to Star With Michael Shannon in Jeff Nichols Sci-Fi Thriller

Australian television and film star Joel Edgerton, who audiences will recognize from THE GREAT GATSBY and ZERO DARK THIRTY, has been cast to join Michael Shannon (who played maniacal villain General Zod in MAN OF STEEL) in an unnamed science fiction film directed by Jeff Nichols. 

Nichols, who has directed films SHOOTGUN STORIES, TAKE SHELTER and MUD, is developing a "contemporary-set, sci-fi chase movie". Nichols told Empire, "I really want to make a certain kind of movie... it's like a sub-genre movie, a chase film". He added,"I like working in genre and subverting it - I think each of my films has been a genre film that you dismantle - and I'm trying to do the same thing here. I'm putting the focus on the characters, rather than the genre elements".


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

Neil Gaiman's AMERICAN GODS Tv Show Adaptation Gets The Green Light At HBO

Neil Gaiman's AMERICAN GODS Tv Show Adaptation Gets The Green Light At HBO

HBO has decided to follow through with plans to develop Neil Gaiman's novel American Gods into its next drama spanning six seasons at present. 

The show is being developed by Tom Hanks' Playtone Productions with a budget set at $40 Million per season, comprising of 10-12 episodes each. The story is fantasy focused and will likely utilize a significant amount of CGI and also includes a variety of characters. 

American Gods might come either late this year or 2014. Leave your thoughts in the usual place! 


The story follows Shadow, who is anticipating release from prison when he learns that his wife has died in a car accident, which is only the beginning of his misfortunes. Shadow goes on to develop an uneasy alliance with Mr. Wednesday, a compelling salesman, and becomes caught in the middle of a struggle between American Gods, young and old.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

I noticed during the Man of Steel interview and from pictures at the premieres that Gina Carano was missing. He is supposedly dating Kaley Cuoco now:

Henry Cavill is Dating Kaley Cuoco! | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Entertainment | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

Karen Gillan Briefly Talks GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY

Karen Gillan Briefly Talks GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY

Like many things surrounding Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy adaptation, Karen Gillan's role in the forthcoming cosmic extravaganza is currently unknown. While reports implied that Gillan's character would be a main villain, the Doctor Who alum attended the Edinburgh Film Festival, where she offered Scotsman a bit about her involvement. ?I can?t really say anything about it other than my character is really bad. My hands are more tied on this than they were on Dr Who!? 

From Nebula, Medusa and Nikki Gold to Thanos' beloved Death, and new Marvel character Angela, speculation has been rampant about which baddie Karen Gillan is playing in the Guardians film. However, with the James Gunn-directed production starting last week (for scenes involving "Kyln inmates"), Marvel may announce filming's commencement tomorrow, along with a synopsis, the film's cast and their characters, and perhaps reveal a first production photo.

Starring Chris Pratt, Zoe Saldana, Dave Bautista, Michael Rooker, Ophelia Lovibond, John C. Reilly, Enzo Cilenti, Lee Pace, Karen Gillan and Glenn Close with Benicio Del Toro, Guardians of the Galaxy is written & directed by James Gunn, and is set to be released in theaters on August 1, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Comic-Con: ‘Vikings’ will land with stars, free comic, boat races | Hero Complex – movies, comics, pop culture – Los Angeles Times

Comic-Con International attendees are in for better treatment than the monks of Lindisfarne, however: Costumed shieldmaidens will beckon them to board miniature Norse-styled ships, grab a paddle and race on the ?Vikings? Interactive Waterway close to the convention center, and fans who turn up at the hit History show?s Friday night panel will receive a free comic book.

Hero Complex readers can take the first look at the comic?s cover, which shows the bold, bright Ragnar, his fierce, loving wife Lagertha, his envious, scheming brother Rollo and the all-father, Odin. (See a larger version of the cover here.)

The story is written by show creator Michael Hirst and features interior artwork by Dennis Calero (?X-Men Noir?). It?s set before the events of Season 1 and sees Ragnar and Rollo alongside their father in battle, along with the brothers? first encounter with Lagertha.

If the show?s WonderCon panel in March was any indication, the ?Vikings? Comic-Con hour could be a feisty one: Though his character worships Odin and Thor, star Travis Fimmel seemed more in league with Loki, mischievously joking about a risque scene involving his Ragnar, Lagertha (Katheryn Winnick) and their captured monk Athelstan (George Blagden). Audience members intermittently roared ?Ragnar!?

Fimmel, Winnick and Blagden are all scheduled to appear in San Diego and are set to be joined by Hirst, Clive Standen (Rollo), Gustaf Skarsgard (Floki), Jessalyn Gilsig (Siggy) and History executive Dirk Hoogstra.

The ?Vikings? panel will take place on Friday, July 19, at 6 p.m. in the San Diego Convention Center?s Room 6A.

One thing to watch for: whether Skarsgard?s reactions are as eccentric as Floki?s.

The cast is also scheduled to appear at the ?Vikings? Interactive Waterway from 11 a.m. to noon on the 19th. The attraction, which also has a photo area, runs 11 a.m. to 8 p.m. from Thursday, July 18, to Saturday, July 20. It will be located at 450 Second Ave.

?Vikings? was the second-most-watched cable program in the second quarter, with a viewership of 5.2 million per episode, according to Nielsen, our sister blog Company Town reported.

In her review, Times television critic Mary McNamara called the show ?the tried and true story of an open-minded upstart challenging the corrupt establishment? and said that it is ?a mostly noble attempt to humanize a group of people who have been reduced to the fact of their stature (tall) and their propensity for barbarism.?

It returns for Season 2 next year.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2013)

Hammer Survives Cowboy Camp for 'Lone Ranger'

Hammer Survives Cowboy Camp for 'Lone Ranger' - YouTube

*Published on Jul 2, 2013*
Armie Hammer plays lawman John Reid in his latest venture, 'The Lone Ranger,' and explains how he survived months of cowboy training and horseback riding.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

The Delivery Man


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, but Elisha Cuthbert is officially off the market. 

The Happy Endings actress tied the knot with her hockey star beau Dion Phaneuf earlier today, according to the Journal Pioneer . 

Cuthbert, a Canadian native, and the Toronto Maple Leafs captain got married on a hill at the St. James Catholic Church in Summerfield, Prince Edward Island, with a reception schedulded for nearly 300 guests following the ceremony at Phaneuf's home.

WATCH: Elisha Cuthbert supports hockey beau during game 

Toronto Star reporter Rosie DiManno live-tweeted the nuptials from inside the church (which was decorated with maple leaves). Bridesmaids wore pale pink fishtail gowns, DiManno wrote , and the bride was chauffeured in a black Chevrolet Camaro convertible. 

"It's a big wedding, probably the biggest I've ever done in my 46 years, as far as the celebrity part of it goes," said Rev. Paul Egan to the National Post . 

Rev. Egan also noted that this was the first time he has ever conducted a wedding with a private security detail on the church grounds. "I said, 'I hope the paparazzi won't be peeking in,' and [Ms. Cuthbert] said, 'Well, that's why we have security.'"

LOOK: Elisha Cuthbert gets voted Most Beautiful Woman on TV by Maxim 

The couple began dating five years ago.

Phaneuf popped the question last September and announced their engagement to 35 friends and family during a lobster dinner at New Glasgow Lobster. 

Erin Forest, dining room supervisor at the restaurant, told E! News that Cuthbert and Phaneuf "had a reservation for Sunday evening for their family. They dine with us quite often for the summers. She must have been engaged over the weekend. It was the first opportunity for the family to find out that news. They kind of announced it to the family at the dinner here...They were all having a good time."

Congratulations to the newlyweds!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Rolling Stones return to Hyde Park after 44 years | Comcast

LONDON (AP) ? The Rolling Stones returned to London's Hyde Park after 44 years with a concert that saluted both the band's past and the fleetingly idyllic English summer. Mick Jagger even donned a frock for the occasion.

The band played an outdoor gig for 65,000 people Saturday in the same venue as a landmark 1969 show performed two days after the death of founding member Brian Jones.

It's most often remembered for the vast crowd of more than 200,000, for Jagger quoting Percy Bysshe Shelley as eulogy to Jones ? and for the white dress Jagger wore onstage.

Jagger took the stage in a similar white smock Saturday for a rendition of "Honky Tonk Women," a song the band also played in 1969.

"Just something I found in the back," he said.

Much else has changed since 1969. Then, the concert was free. On Saturday, some fans had paid 200 pounds ($300) a ticket. Jagger turns 70 this month, drummer Charlie Watts is 72, and guitarist Keith Richards is 69.

"It's taken a while, but we got back," Richards said.

And the Stones seemed genuinely glad to have returned. Fresh off a headlining slot at the Glastonbury Festival last week, the band was in relaxed but rousing form during a set that kicked off with "Start Me Up" and "It's Only Rock 'n' Roll (But I Like It)."

"Anybody here that was here in 1969?" Jagger asked, getting at least a few affirmative shouts. "Welcome back ? it's nice to see you again."

The band played on a stage surrounded by fake trees and foliage ?"like a cross between Wimbledon and a pantomime forest," Jagger said ? but it was scarcely necessary. The park was already a leafy idyll on a rare London day of bright sunshine and soaring temperatures.

"This time of year in England, it's the best place to be in the world," Jagger said, before quoting Shakespeare: "Summer's lease has all too short a date."

The show featured some songs that had yet to be written in 1969, including "Beast of Burden" and the recent "Doom and Gloom," as well as 1960s favorites like "Sympathy For the Devil," ''Paint It Black" and "Gimme Shelter."

Former band member Mick Taylor, who played with the band for the first time at the 1969 show, joined the Stones onstage for "Midnight Rambler."

"We just found him in the pub and put him onstage in front of 200,000 people," Jagger joked of Taylor's debut.

The band nodded to its past with big-screen footage of old concerts, and saluted its inspirations with clips of blues greats from B.B. King to James Brown and Etta James. Young Texas bluesman Gary Clark Jr. was invited onstage to play with the band on "Bitch."

It all ended with fireworks and "Satisfaction" ? and for fans in the crowd, satisfaction.

"They're the greatest rock 'n roll band in the world," said 25-year-old James Williamson, who inherited a love of the Stones from his father.

"At the end of the day, they're more talented than any band that's around today. They've still got an edge to them."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

UPDATE: Starz' 'Outlander' In Talks With Sam Heughan As Lead - Deadline.com

UPDATE: Starz? ?Outlander? In Talks With Sam Heughan As Lead

UPDATE 3:50 PM: Turns out Starz says its digital division made a mistake earlier today posting the tweet confirming Sam Heughan as the lead. Starz now has taken down the tweet announcing Heughan as Jamie Fraser in the TV adaptation of the Outlander series. A press rep says the actor is in talks with no deal finalized yet. ?I can?t confirm that contract is signed, but saw @heughan audition tapes. #jawdrop,? tweeted Outlander author Diana Gabaldon on Friday after Starz had taken down the initial tweet. 

PREVIOUS 3:15 PM: Sam Heughan has been cast in the lead role of Jamie Fraser in Starz? adaptation of Outlander, announced the cable channel today via Twitter. ?It?s #FollowFriday here at #STARZ. Follow Sam Heughan (@Heughan) who will play the role of Jamie Fraser in #OutlanderSTARZ. #FF,? said the tweet from the official Starz Network account. Heughan has appeared in the 2007 TV movie A Very British Sex Scandal as well as in the BBC series Doctors back in 2009, among other roles. The Scottish actor is repped by UTA. Mixing romance, science fiction, history, and adventure, the seven-book Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon has sold 20 million copies worldwide. As officially announced on June 25, Starz has ordered 16 episodes of the series from Battlestar Galactica alum Ron Moore. Sony Pictures TV is producing the series with Tall Ship Productions, Story Mining and Supply Company and Left Bank Productions. Filming in Scotland this fall and expected to debut on Starz next year.An eighth novel in the series is scheduled to come out on March 25, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Scarlett Johansson Sci-Fi Flick Lucy to Have Largest Budget for Studio to Date

Scarlett Johansson Sci-Fi Flick Lucy to Have Largest Budget for Studio to Date

 Director Luc Besson's newest endeavor will be the most expensive film ever for studio Europacorp. Besson, who brought us action masterpieces Taken and Leon will be developing Lucy starring Scarlett Johansson (The Avengers), which follows a drug mule who develops telekinesis, premonition, and a lack of regard for pain tolerance when the substance she carries begins to absorb into her bloodstream. 

Christophe Lambert, CEO for Europacorp, stated that Lucy would have "the highest budget in the history of EuropaCorp? Luc Besson has never put so many special effects in a movie". No figures for the film have been released. 

Morgan Freeman (The Dark Knight Rises) will also be joining Johansson as a neurology professor who assists Johansson's character throughout the film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Colton Haynes Reveals 'ARROW' Season 2 Opens With A Timeskip

Colton Haynes Reveals 'ARROW' Season 2 Opens With A Timeskip

"It's completely different," said Colton Haynes when asked to compare MTV's "Teen Wolf" to The CW's "Arrow." He continued, "'Teen Wolf' is about a lot of close, special relationships and sfx makeup. With 'Arrow,' there are really great relationships but it's on a really massive scale, we have cranes flying, and at any point there's so many cameras filming, there's just a great budget and the show's just had great success due to their comic book fans and due to DC. We're able to do so many different things with 'Arrow.' We're able to shoot so many things, some of it doesn't even make it on to tv." Haynes goes on to discuss some of the scenes that were left on the cutting room floor, particularly a few scenes between Roy and Thea Queen (Willa Holland). In fact, Haynes says that the second season premiere has a timeskip and that Roy and Thea's relationship is pretty defined. In looking ahead to how their relationship will develop over the course of the second season, Colton says an interesting dynamic will be which one of the couple will find out that Oliver (Stephen Amell) is really Arrow first? If Roy finds out first, does he keep that from Thea and vice versa?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Lee Pace & Karen Gillan's Roles In GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY Revealed

Lee Pace & Karen Gillan's Roles In GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY Revealed

Den Of Geek's source has provided confirmation of two much-speculated-upon roles in Marvel's space set Guardians Of The Galaxy, which is currently into its first week of shooting in the UK. The site first "confirm" our earlier SCOOP (thanks guys) that Benicio del Toro will play The Collector, but also reveal that Lee Pace is definitely going to be playing Ronan The Accuser (a member of alien race The Kree, who has the potential to switch sides in the movie), and Karen Gillan will be playing Nebula (a space pirate who claims to be the granddaughter of Thanos).


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

‘Waltons’ Actor Conley Dead at 85 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Waltons? Actor Conley Dead at 85

THOUSAND OAKS, Calif. (AP) ? Joe Conley, an actor best known as the small town storekeeper on the TV series ?The Waltons,? has died at age 85.

The Los Angeles Times reports Tuesday that according to wife Louise Conley, Jon Conley died at a care facility in Southern California on Sunday. She says he had suffered from dementia.

A native of Buffalo, N.Y., Conley had bit parts on 1960s series like ?Green Acres? and ?The Beverly Hillbillies? before he landed the role on CBS?s ?The Waltons? in 1972 that would last nearly a decade.

Conley played Ike Godsey, postmaster and owner of the Jefferson County general store frequented by the Walton family in Depression-era Virginia. He would appear in 172 episodes over nine seasons and in TV movie reunions that lasted into the 1990s.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Dustin Hoffman Tears Up Over Not Being a Beautiful Woman in Tootsie

Dustin Hoffman Tears Up Over Not Being a Beautiful Woman in Tootsie

Dustin Hoffman learned quite the life lesson 30 years ago. 

In an interview he gave to the American Film Institute back in December, which is apparently gaining more attention now because it's awesome, the Oscar winner gets emotional recalling how it felt when he found out that hair and makeup could only do so much when it came to turning him into a believable member of the fairer sex for the 1982 comedy Tootsie. 

"I somehow intuitively felt that, unless I could walk down the streets of New York and not have people turn and say, 'Who's that guy in drag?' or turn for any reason?Who's that freak?'?unless I could do that I couldn't make the film," Hoffman, 75, explained.


"I didn't want the audience to suspend their believability...When we got to that point and looked onscreen, I was shocked that I wasn't more attractive!

"I said, 'Now you have me looking like a woman. Now make me a beautiful woman!' Because I thought I should be beautiful. If I was going to be a woman, I would want to be as beautiful as possible."

But then reality set in.

"And they said to me, 'That's as good as it gets. That's as beautiful as we can get ya, Charlie," Hoffman said, getting misty-eyed.

Aw.

"It was at that moment that I had an epiphany, and I went home and started crying, talking to my wife," said the star, who won Best Actor Oscars for Kramer vs. Kramer in 1980 and  Rain Man in 1989. "And I said, 'I have to make this picture.' And she said, 'Why?' And I said, 'Because I think I'm an interesting woman when I look at myself onscreen. And I know if I met myself at a party, I would never talk to that character because she doesn't fulfill physically the demands that we're brought up to think women have to have in order for us to ask them out." 

"And I said," in response to his wife's request for clarification, "'There's too many interesting women I have not had the experience to know in this life because I have been brainwashed.'"

About  Tootsie, which AFI ranked its No. 2 comedy of all time behind only Some Like It Hot and is No. 62 on its list of the top 100 movies of all time, Hoffman reveals: "That was never a comedy for me."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

‘Lord of the Rings’ Star Sean Astin Joins FX Series ‘The Strain’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Lord of the Rings? Star Sean Astin Joins FX Series ?The Strain?

The latest to join FX?s pilot, ?The Strain,? is a blast from entertainment?s past.

The pilot?s executive producer Carlton Cuse broke the news on Twitter on Tuesday evening.

An FX spokesperson was unable to give details on the role at press time.

Astin joins the pilot?s stars Mia Maestro and Corey Stoll.

Del Toro and Hogan are co-writing the pilot script, with del Toro attached to direct. Cuse (?Lost,? ?Bates Motel?) is executive producing and will oversee the project with del Toro. He will serve as showrunner if the pilot goes to series.

?The Strain? follows Dr. Ephraim Goodweather (Stoll), the head of the Center for Disease Control Canary Team in New York City, as he and his team investigate what appears to be an outbreak of vampirism. They soon need to fight for the fate of humanity itself.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Arrow Season 2 Scoop: Summer Glau to Guest Star as Classic DC Comics Character | E! Online

Arrow Season 2 Scoop: Summer Glau to Guest Star as Classic DC Comics Character

Watch your back, Oliver (Stephen Amell), there's a new villain coming to town!

Production on Arrow's highly-anticipated second season kicked off this week in Vancouver and we just got our hands on some seriously awesome casting news that will make fans even more excited for the CW breakout hit's return in October. Firefly and Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles star Summer Glau is set to join the series in a recurring role. Go on, geek out!

Glau will take on the role of Isabel Rochev, the enigmatically beautiful and professionally dangerous Vice President of Aquisitions of Stellmoor International, a company looking to take over Queen Consolidated.


While fans have yet to hear much about Isabel on the series (her name was briefly seen on Robert's list of people who have corrupted, or as Oliver would say "failed," Starling City), readers of the original comics are surely buzzing over her introduction in season two.

From a small village in Siberia where she worked in a diamond mine, Isabel fell in love with Robert Queen and became determined to make something of herself. After Robert's death years later, she becomes the CEO of Queen Industries, corrupts Star City and is keen on seeing Oliver dead. 

Isabel believed she was the true love of Robert's life, so much so that she was known to wear his wife's wedding ring. Moira (Susanna Thompson), you better watch your company and your jewels, which may be hard to do from behind bars.

Of course, Arrow has strayed from the original DC Comics, so who knows what version of the character Glau will be tackling. 

Glau has long been a genre fan favorite, thanks to her iconic role as River in Joss Whedon's short-lived but cult hit Firefly, as well as her turn as Cameron, a Terminator, in Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles. She has also made memorable guest appearances on Hawaii Five-0, Dollhouse, Grey's Anatomy and Chuck.

In the season one finale of Arrow, Oliver defeated Malcolm Merlyn (John Barrowman) aka the Dark Archer, but only after half of the city was destroyed, resulting in his best friend Tommy's (Colin Donnell) tragic death. 

Amell recently posted a video teasing season two on his Facebook page, saying, "It's going to be so much fun." 

Arrow returns for its second season on Oct. 9 on the CW.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox Trying Another League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen | Movie News | Empire

Fox Trying Another League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen
But on TV this time...

Everyone hear that? It?s Alan Moore, digging a grave, complete with special bar he can grasp to turn around on. Because he?s just heard the news that someone wants to try adapting The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen again.

You might recall that 20th Century Fox tried this trick back in 2003, with Sean Connery leading off an eclectic cast in a film that did not, it?s fair to say, prove to be much of a success at the box office or with fans. The horror stories about its production are legendary and it singularly failed to launch a new franchise, while also driving Connery into retirement.

Undeterred, Fox is instead turning to its TV division to try again with a pilot developed by Green Lantern?s scribe Michael Green.

The show will get a chance to prove itself to executives, with a new take on the team featuring Captain Nemo, the Invisible Man, Dr. Jekyll (and Mr. Hyde), Mina Harker, Dorian Gray and more.

No doubt the executives will be eyeing Marvel?s Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D. to see whether it?s the right time to launch such a show, though the success of Smallville and the more recent Arrow should bolster its chances of getting on the air. So, can the League?s curse be voided on the small screen? We may find out next year?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Unveils Yet Another Awesome Production Photo From HERCULES

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Unveils Yet Another Awesome Production Photo From HERCULES

Promising a realistic take on the iconic legendary character, Brett Ratner's take on the Hercules: The Thracian Wars graphic novel is shaping up to be one of the most highly anticipated movies of 2014. With a cast which includes the likes of Ian McShane, Joseph Fiennes, Ingrid Bols? Berdal and John Hurt, it certainly seems to have all the right ingredients to be a great summer blockbuster. However, it's leading man Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson who is building hype for the movie with a series of production photos released via his Twitter account. Here's the latest...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

New THE WOLVERINE Featurette Released; "Logan"

New THE WOLVERINE Featurette Released; "Logan"


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Level 7 Access


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

New Details On Marvel's AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D & Coulson's Resurrection

New Details On Marvel's AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D & Coulson's Resurrection

 Ahead of next week's SDCC panel, EW have managed to uncover some new details on Marvel's upcoming tv series, Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D. The site reveal a couple of very interesting things about Agent Coulson's (Clark Gregg) return too, so if you don't mind mild SPOILERS:

1. The pilot hints at how mild-mannered kick-ass bureaucrat Agent Coulson (Clarke Gregg) was resurrected to lead the team after being killed off in The Avengers (his S.H.I.E.L.D. colleagues say he must ?never know the truth? about his death). Yet you?ll have to keep watching to learn the full story. ?We can?t wait to pull the curtain back on that,? says co-creator Jed Whedon. ?[But] we?re going to take our time.? 

2. The S.H.I.E.L.D. story will work in tandem with the Marvel films, both past and upcoming. In fact, the first episode will pick up a storyline that?s familiar from one of the Marvel hits ? and it?s not The Avengers. ?We plan on trying to weave in between the films and try to make them more rewarding on both ends,? says Jed Whedon, who points out the trick is to make the audience not ask a certain fanboy-bar-fight-style question: ?In any of these [episodes], you can always ask: ?Why don?t they just call Iron Man??? Yeah, that would be annoying! So our next question is: Why don?t they just call Iron Man? ?They are aware of each other,? Whedon says of the S.H.I.E.L.D. team and the metal-suited Malibu playboy, ?but they do have to have their own lives.? 

3. Here?s a question from the Internets that will be answered in the pilot: Does J. August Richards play Rage? Expect that and other revelations at the Comic-Con panel, just not a ton of them. ?We?ll finally be able to answer some questions,? says co-creator Maurissa Tancharoen. ?Though I?m sure we?ll have to stay on the vague end of the spectrum.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Robert Maillet Joins The Cast Of Guillermo del Toro's THE STRAIN As 'The Master'

Robert Maillet Joins The Cast Of Guillermo del Toro's THE STRAIN As 'The Master'

The Wrap reports that Robert Maillet has joined the cast of The Strain as 'The Master'; an ancient vampire who is described as an, "evil that has nested in secret and darkness, feasting on human suffering until now, emerging from the shadows to force a new world order." Maillet was once best known as 'Kurrgan the Interrogator' in the WWE in the late 90's, although his acting credits now include the likes of Pacific Rim, Sherlock Holmes and 300. He joins an impressive cast which includes Corey Stoll, John Hurt, Kevin Durand, M?a Maestro, Sean Astin and Doug Jones. The series has a pilot order (which will be helmed by the Pacific Rim director) but is being eyed for a full 13-episode pickup according to various outlets.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Henry Cavill and Kaley Cuoco Break Up | Comcast

Henry Cavill and Kaley Cuoco Break Up

Cue the big breakup theories.

Kaley Cuoco and Henry Cavill have split up, a source confirms exclusively to E! News. 

The attractive pair had only been outed as a couple barely two weeks ago, prompting a flurry of speculation as to just how long the Man of Steel star had been romancing the actress. 

Meanwhile, we're hearing that Cavill and Cuoco remain friends after a few dates together?almost all of which seem to have been captured by paparazzi!

Barely 48 hours after their venture into romantic territory came to light on July 1, they were spotted hiking and then, possibly later that day, holding hands outside a Los Angeles-area supermarket. 

Cavill split up with Haywire star Gina Carano earlier this year, while Cuoco briefly dated Pepper bassist Bret Bollinger after ending her engagement to Josh Resnik. She also revealed back in 2010 that she dated The Big Bang Theory costar and off-and-on onscreen boyfriend  Johnny Galecki for two years. 

"It was a wonderful relationship but we never spoke a word about it and never went anywhere together," Cuoco recalled.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

IDW Announces INTO DARKNESS Comic Book Tie-In Miniseries STAR TREK: KHAN

IDW Announces INTO DARKNESS Comic Book Tie-In Miniseries STAR TREK


This October, STAR TREK: KHAN will show intrepid readers just how the master villain of Star Trek Into Darkness became the intergalactic menace seen in the blockbuster film. Over six thrilling issues, Khan's secrets will be unlocked and the origin of evil will finally be uncovered. 

Helmed by the veteran Star Trek team of writer Mike Johnson and artist Claudia Balboni, the series will be overseen by the film's screenwriter, Roberto Orci. 

"We're traveling back in time to show Khan's rise to power and give fans their first look at the legendary Eugenics Wars," says Johnson. "As the series unfolds we will see the events that led to Khan leaving Earth aboard the Botany Bay, and then jump forward to witness his awakening in the future by Admiral Marcus." 

"Much like the way the Star Trek: Countdown comic book and our follow-up Nero miniseries helped flesh out that character after the first Star Trek movie," said Chris Ryall, IDW's Chief Creative Officer/Editor-in-Chief, "Khan will add dimension and depth to this new iteration one of the most classic villains in all of Star Trek lore." 

In addition to KHAN, the only place to continue the epic story of J.J Abrams' Star Trek film universe is in the pages of IDW Publishing's ongoing Star Trek series. Also available is the collection of STAR TREK: COUNTDOWN TO DARKNESS, the exclusive prequel mini-series leading into the hit film. 

If that weren't enough, the full run of the STAR TREK ongoing series has been filled with "Easter eggs" leading in to the new film! Fans without possession of a secret-unlocking tricorder are urged to pore over the first twenty issues of Star Trek. 

As Johnson says, "Now that Into Darkness is in theaters, fans reading the ongoing series from issue #1 will pick up on details, both specific and thematic, that set up the movie and the stories that follow it."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Johnny Depp Looks Set To Return For ALICE IN WONDERLAND Sequel

Johnny Depp Looks Set To Return For ALICE IN WONDERLAND Sequel

News has broken today of Johnny Depp's multi-year "first look" deal at Disney to develop film projects he can produce there. However, according to Deadline's sources, that isn't exactly news as the deal was closed months ago and is only just now being openly talked about. What IS news is the fact that the star - who has recently struggled to find an audience with both Dark Shadows and The Lone Ranger - is in final negotiations to return as 'The Mad Hatter' in the sequel to box office smash, Alice in Wonderland. The follow-up is set to be directed by The Muppets helmer James Bobin and Depp is of course already confirmed as reprising the role of 'Captain Jack Sparrow' in Pirates of the Caribbean 5.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2013)

After star

Cory Monteith, star of hit show 'Glee,' found dead | General Headlines | Comcast

Cory Monteith, star of hit show 'Glee,' found dead

VANCOUVER, British Columbia (AP) ? Cory Monteith, the handsome young actor who shot to fame in the hit TV series "Glee" but was beset by addiction struggles so fierce that he once said he was lucky to be alive, was found dead in a hotel room, police said. He was 31.

The Canadian-born Monteith, who played star quarterback-turned-singer Finn Hudson on the Fox TV series about a high school glee club, was found dead in his room on the 21st floor of the Fairmont Pacific Rim Hotel on Vancouver's waterfront at about noon Saturday, according to police.

Acting Vancouver Police Chief Doug LePard said there was no indication of foul play.

Vancouver police said Sunday that an autopsy is expected to take place on Monday to determine the cause of death.

Monteith's body was found by hotel staff who entered his room after he missed his check-out time, LePard said. Monteith had checked into the hotel on July 6.

"We do not have a great deal of information as to cause of death," said British Columbia Chief Coroner Lisa Lapointe. She said further tests would be needed to determine how Monteith died.

"The exact nature of those examinations will depend on investigative findings within the next day or two as information is gathered from medical records and discussions with family take place," she said.

LePard said Monteith had been out with people earlier and that those people are being interviewed.

Video and electronic records from the hotel indicate Monteith returned to his room by himself early Saturday morning, and he was believed to be alone when he died, LePard said.

Lapointe said he had been dead for several hours by the time his body was found.

Lea Michele, Monteith's "Glee" co-star and real-life girlfriend, was asking for privacy after receiving news of his death, said her representative, Molly Kawachi of ID-PR .

"We ask that everyone kindly respect Lea's privacy during this devastating time," Kawachi said in in an email to The Associated Press.

Other "Glee" cast members and fellow celebrities took to Twitter to express their feelings after news of Monteith's death broke.

"I have no words! My heart is broken," Dot-Marie Jones, who plays football coach Shannon Beiste on "Glee," said in a post on her Twitter account Saturday night. She called Monteith a "hell of a friend" and an "amazing" man.

Lauren Potter, who plays Becky Jackson, the cheerleader with Down Syndrome on "Glee," tweeted that she feels "totally heartbroken right now."

"I love Cory so much this hurts my heart," she wrote. "I hope my Glee family is OK right now. I love them all. Cory was always so nice to me. I have so many good memories."

"What an absolutely tragic loss of a very talented young man," tweeted Zooey Deschanel, star of another Fox show, "New Girl."

Fox and the producers of "Glee," including 20th Century Fox Television, called him an exceptional performer "and an even more exceptional person. He was a true joy to work with and we will all miss him tremendously."

"We are in shock and mourning this tragic loss," his representatives at Viewpoint Public Relations in Los Angeles said in a statement.

In April, Monteith admitted himself to a treatment facility for "substance addiction" and asked for privacy as he took steps toward recovery, a representative said at the time.

Michele told People magazine at the time that she loved and supported him and was proud he was seeking help.

It was not Monteith's first time in rehab. He received treatment when he was 19 and had previously talked about his addiction struggles, saying he had a serious problem and took just "anything and everything."

He told Parade magazine in 2011 that he was "lucky to be alive."

Monteith, who turned 31 on May 11, starred in "Glee" as a high school football player who puts his status and popularity at risk to join the glee club and its outcast members.

The show, with its pop music-based song-and-dance numbers and high-profile guest stars including Gwyneth Paltrow, became an immediate hit and made stars of its relatively unknown cast.

The series, which debuted in 2009, is in its fourth season.

On his Twitter account, Monteith described himself as "tall, awkward, canadian, actor, drummer, person."

In a 2010 interview with The Associated Press, Monteith was upbeat about life. He said that if "Glee" were to be canceled he would be OK.

"I've never been afraid of working," he said. "I've never been afraid of auditioning for jobs. Obviously, I've never been afraid of anonymity. I was happy (before 'Glee'). I'm happy now. I guess I'm well adjusted."

Monteith was among the "Glee" actors who remained series regulars as their characters graduated high school and moved on to other adventures.

According to his biography on Fox's website, Monteith was born in Calgary, Alberta, and moved to Vancouver Island as a child. Before turning to acting, he held a variety of jobs including Wal-Mart greeter, school bus driver, roofer and cab driver.

"Thanks for always being kind Cory. You came a long way from hanging on the beaches in Vancouver with the gang pre-Glee," tweeted Gerard Funk, an actor from Vancouver who joined the "Glee" cast last year.

Monteith's TV credits included roles on the series "Kaya" and "Kyle XY" and guest appearances on "Smallville," ''Supernatural," ''Stargate," ''Flash Gordon" and "Interns." His film credits included "Final Destination 3," ''The Invisible," ''Deck the Halls" and "Whisper."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

How to Train Your Dragon 2 teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

Frankenstein's Army


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

WWE Diva Tamina Snuka Joins The Cast Of Brett Ratner's HERCULES

WWE Diva Tamina Snuka Joins The Cast Of Brett Ratner's HERCULES

WWE Diva and daughter of the legendary Superfly Jimmy Snuka, Tamina Snuka, has revealed that she has a part in Brett Ratner's Hercules opposite her cousin - who plays the titular character - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.

There's no word on who she'll play in the movie, but as you can see from the above Tweet, we now know that Tamina Snuka (real name Sarona Reiher) has joined the cast of Brett Ratner's upcoming big screen adaptation of the Radical Studios graphic novel, Hercules: The Thracian Wars. The movie - which ditches the well-known supernatural elements of the titular character - also stars Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Ian McShane, Rufus Sewell, Joseph Fiennes, and John Hurt.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

Bryan Singer Confirms Lucas Till's Return As 'Havok' In X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Bryan Singer Confirms Lucas Till's Return As 'Havok' In X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST

Lucas Till has been hesitant about reprising his X-Men: First Class role as Alex Summers in Days of Future Past, but he was spotted on set last month and Bryan Singer now confirms it was no coincidence.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

Jim Beaver Announces His Return To SUPERNATURAL

Jim Beaver Announces His Return To SUPERNATURAL

Beware SPOILERS

We don't know when, how, or why, but Jim Beaver will be returning to this season of Supernatural! Last season, Bobby was revealed to have been transported to hell after his flask was burned. Bobby escaped hell, and with the help of Naomi, ascended into heaven. However, in the season finale, all the angels were exiled from heaven, falling from the sky. Now it seems that Bobby could have been among them!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

SHIELD's Fitz and Simmons


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Caine Joins The Cast Of Matthew Vaughn's THE SECRET SERVICE

Michael Caine Joins The Cast Of Matthew Vaughn's THE SECRET SERVICE

Various outlets are reporting that Sir Michael Caine has joined the cast of The Secret Service opposite Colin Firth and Leonardo DiCaprio. No specific details were revealed as to who exactly he will be playing, but based on some of the vague descriptions given, it appears as if he will be the leader of the secret agents featured in the Mark Millar and Dave Gibbons series.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

21 year old Julia Macchio makes her film debut

Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> ORPHAN BLACK: Cloning Drama Coming to BBC America in March
> 
> ORPHAN BLACK: Cloning Drama  Coming to BBC America in March
> 
> ...



'Orphan Black' creators tease season 2: 'Expect to hit the ground running' | Inside TV | EW.com

'Orphan Black' creators tease season 2: 'Expect to hit the ground running'

First, the bad news: You will have to wait until next spring to see new episodes of Orphan Black. (Hey, told you it was bad.) But now, the good news: The creators of BBC America?s clone-conspiracy drama, Graeme Manson and John Fawcett, are willing to offer a few glimpses into season 2. Before they appear at Comic-Con on Friday with at least one version of star Tatiana Maslany (who plays single mom Sarah Manning, not to mention several other clones) to answer your burning questions and screen some never-before-seen season 1 footage, read what the pair had to say about the new episodes.

On the themes of season 2
 MANSON: We definitely will be continuing looking at bonds and themes of motherhood in all its guises that we show ? Mrs. S. (Maria Doyle Kennedy) and the foster motherhood, Sarah and Kira (Sklyer Wexler) ? as well as testing and stretching the bond between our three main women (played by Maslany), Cosima, Sarah and Allison? Sarah?s going to be on the run in season 2.
 FAWCETT: She?s really freaked out because she?s got bad guys after her.

On where the action picks up in the season 2 premiere
 MANSON: You can pretty much expect to hit the ground running.
 FAWCETT: There?s not a lot of time wasted in terms of where the season begins. Kira is gone and Sarah is panicking, and the season begins maybe two hours after the end of season 1, and launches like a rocket right from there.

On when fans will get answers to questions from the end of season 1, such as Kira?s special healing ability and Cosima?s sickness
 FAWCETT: These are obviously questions that everybody is going to want answers to. We?re going to get answers ? I?m not sure how quickly we?re going to get answers. Part of the joy of the show is letting things mysteriously unfold. The fact that people don?t really know where the show is headed? We like that.
 MANSON: It?s safe to say we are interested in unwrapping the mystery of Kira and Sarah?s motherhood.

On the likelihood of meeting more clones this season
 MANSON: We?re really interested in that. We?re also very respectful of the idea of it. We want to introduce characters ? not a lot of red-shirt clones. It?s safe to say we want to.
 FAWCETT: We?re a clone show. That?s what we are and that?s what got Graeme and I so excited about this concept in the first place. I think it?s safe to say that through the course of this series we?re going to meet more clones.

On the role that proclone Rachel will play in season 2
 FAWCETT: Before getting into any other further clones, we?ve got this new clone that we really don?t know very well, and Rachel is going to figure in pretty strongly in season 2. She?s not just a bad guy. She?s got a lot of layers to her and has a very, very interesting backstory.

On some fans speculating that Helena is somehow still alive despite being shot by Sarah
 FAWCETT: I don?t know, I think she was pretty dead. She looked pretty dead to me.
 MANSON: Shot in the heart, but, you know, she?s kind of a bad penny. Who knows?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Hugh Jackman Confirms DAYS OF FUTURE PAST After-Credits Scene For THE WOLVERINE

Hugh Jackman Confirms DAYS OF FUTURE PAST After-Credits Scene For THE WOLVERINE

There were rumours not too long ago of Hugh Jackman and Patrick Stewart shooting a scene together for The Wolverine which would lead into X-Men: Days of Future Past. Well, whether or not that is indeed the scene is unknown, but Jackman has at least now confirmed that there is in fact an after-credits stinger which sets up Bryan Singer's X-Men: First Class "inbetweequel". "There's a lot of great actors in it, and if you stick around to the end of the credit of The Wolverine, you're going to get a really nice little Easter Egg for what Days of Future Past has to offer...which we can't reveal!" So, it seems Fox are taking a page from Marvel's book!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2013)

Taylor Serves Up New Horror in 'The Conjuring' - YouTube

*Taylor Serves Up New Horror in 'The Conjuring'*

*Published on Jul 17, 2013 *
Veteran actress Lili Taylor takes the lead in director James Wan's 'The Conjuring,' a horror story based on an actual case investigated by paranormal expert Lorraine Warren and her late husband Ed.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

GODZILLA EXCLUSIVE: "The Event" at SDCC

GODZILLA EXCLUSIVE: "The Event" at SDCC

Interview conducted by and copyright Edward Gross 

Located on J Street between seventh and eighth, the set-up is more about celebrating the history of Godzilla. Once you get past an exterior sign warning about it being a "Radioactive Strike Zone," you're in an area of images, memorabilia and large Godzilla models (none, it should be pointed out, from the new movie). From there, you're ushered into a chamber filled with workers and computer consoles, the monitors of which seem to be tracking....something. Presumably Godzilla. Then warning klaxons sound and you're ushered into an elevator that brings you to floor just below the rooftop. There is rumbling, shaking and it all culminates with the image of Godzilla passing you on the street "outside," turning to peer in the window, failing to see you and moving on - but NOT before giving off the traditional Godzilla roar.

All in all, pretty cool, as was the opportunity to catch up with Barnaby Lee, a lifelong Godzilla fan and member of the Legendary team who helped pull together this particular exhibit. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: What's your role in all of this? 

BARNABY LEGG: I'm part of the Legendary team. I don't want to suddenly become the figurehead of this; there's been a huge team working on this project. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: Right now, though, they're making you the figurehead. 

BARNABY LEGG: I guess you're right. You can say that I headed up the fan experience here. I'm a passionate Godzilla fan, as everybody is at Legendary, so I've probably taken the lead in terms of trying to make this the most powerful gift possible for the fans. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: Were you in charge of coordinating all of this? 

BARNABY LEGG: To a certain extent, yes. As you can probably tell, something like this is so much more than one person. We've got dozens of people behind the scene making everything run and go. It has brought together just a killer team of artists, designers, collectors, and researchers , all in partnership with Gareth and the guys who are making the Legendary film. We just want to make sure that it's something all of Legendary can feel proud of and, hopefully, fingers crossed, something that is getting the fans excited as well. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: Since you're such a Godzilla fan, I wonder if any of the things on display are from your collection. 

BARNABY LEGG: There are a couple of pieces that are mine. There are a lot of comics in there that are mine and I have specified that I want them back! We reached out to a lot of different people, a lot of different private collectors, doing a lot of buying online, we took a couple of trips to Tokyo to acquire some pieces. It's been a really exciting experience just assembling the ultimate Godzilla treasure trove. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: What is it about Godzilla that appeals to you so strongly and why after all these years do you think the public is still fascinated by him? 

BARNABY LEGG: Great question. I guess I have to answer two ways. Firstly, I think you have to accept that Godzilla is a lot of things to a lot of different people. Some people prefer that ferocious, terrifying, primal monster. Other people love that more whimsical, savior of mankind side to his personality - using the word whimsical tactfully there, because I know some people think that it gets a little silly in places. For me, I've always loved the spirit of the original; that true fear that the character kind of created. In summary, I just think it's the attitude. He just expresses that anger at the world that we all feel, though that is just my personal feeling. I think Godzilla is many things to many different people. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: The last time we had a Godzilla film in the U.S....well, it wasn't really a Godzilla film. Yet people seem excited about this new production. 

BARNABY LEGG: I think he's one of those icons. I think it's something we realized even more in our research; that he is indelible in the same way that King Kong is indelible. Or Batman is indelible. He's so embedded not just in our popular culture, but in our psyches that I don't think he'll ever truly go away. People have their own take on it, but ultimately the icon endures.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

Comic-con photos Day 1

Comic-Con Photos 2013: Day 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

Ender's Game clip


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

CW’s ‘Arrow’ Casts ‘The Pact’s’ Caity Lotz as Black Canary | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

CW?s ?Arrow? Casts ?The Pact?s? Caity Lotz as Black Canary

?The Pact? star Caity Lotz is set to play the Black Canary on The CW?s ?Arrow,? TheWrap has learned.

While the Black Canary will start out as a recurring role, Lotz is expected to eventually become a series regular, as her character will be groomed as a love interest for Arrow (Stephen Amell).

The Black Canary is a notable character in the DC Comics franchise, and both The CW and the producers of ?Arrow? are high on its potential.

Created by the writer-artist team of Robert Kanigher and Carmine Infantino, the Black Canary is the alter-ego of Dinah Drake. Comic magazine Wizard once ranked Black Canary as the 71st greatest comic book character of all time.

Lotz, who had a recurring role on AMC?s ?Mad Men,? also starred on the MTV series ?Death Valley.? She?ll soon be seen in Screen Gems? dance film ?Battle of the Year,? as well as the indie movies ?The Machine? and ?Live at the Foxes Den.?

Lotz?s casting arrives about a week after news broke that ?Arrow? had brought on cult character actress Summer Glau in the role of Isobel Rochev, a Queen family friend and also a speculative love interest for Arrow.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

Gettin' the band back together!

John Stamos to Reunite ‘Full House’ Band Jesse and the Rippers on Jimmy Fallon | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

John Stamos is bringin? it back ? way back to the ?90s and a time when (fictional) ?Full House? band Jesse and the Rippers was at its peak. Stamos, who played the iconic role of Uncle Jesse on the popular sitcom, will be getting into character and reuniting with the members of his band for a performance on ?Late Night with Jimmy Fallon? on Friday, July 19.

The happy ?90s nostalgia news was first announced via a Twitter account belonging to ?Jesse Katsopolis,? Stamos? character on the show, which costarred Bob Saget, Candace Cameron-Bure, Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen and Dave Coulier.

?Have to dig this vest out of storage ? may need soon,? ?Katsopolis? tweeted earlier this week, along with a photo of a mullet-ridden musician performing in front of a cheering crowd.

The last time Jesse and the Rippers performed was at Uncle Jesse?s fictional nightclub, The Smash Club, on an episode of the show back in the mid-90s.

Stamos hasn?t yet broken character, however, only offering a sly retweet of the exciting news on his own account.

The actor is the latest cast member to take a trip down memory lane ? last month, Saget made a trip to San Francisco and ?couldn?t resist? making a pit stop and posing in front of the famous Victorian home.

?I was going to do a big radio show, and I said to my driver, ?Radio can wait, take me to the Full House house,?? Saget told Us the next day of his spontaneous detour. ?It literally was a drive-by. I photobombed the Full House house yesterday.?

?I took like 20 pictures because I thought I didn?t look good in any of these ? you can?t see the house!? he joked. ?You gotta really show that that?s the house!?

Stamos and Dave Coulier couldn?t resist getting in a few quips about Saget?s post, commenting on Saget?s photo in a fun exchange.

?Cool, The Munsters? house,? Stamos joked on Twitter. Added Coulier: ?Can you see if my underpants are still hanging on the gutter??


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

Exclusive: First Look At The Zero Theorem | Movie News | Empire

Exclusive: First Look At The Zero Theorem 
Welcome to Terry Gilliam's new world

Terry Gilliam's new not-quite-sci-fi The Zero Theorem is promising to take him - and us - back to the giddily satirical bureaucratic heights of 1985 classic Brazil. Empire is proud to debut these new shots from the film, letting you into the colourfully dystopian playground Gilliam has created. 

Christoph Waltz, billiard-smooth of head, if not mannerism, is the film's ever-present protagonist. As Qohen Leth, a programmer for "entity-crunching" corporation ManCom, he is, Gilliam explains, "waiting for a phone call that will give meaning to his life". Like Brazil's Sam Lowry, Leth is befuddled by the info-dump world he lives in and the Heath Robinson tech tangle that surrounds him. Unlike Lowry, he's something of a hacker genius whose attempts to solve the "Zero Theorem" could unlock the key to life's meaning.

The story, the first by American college professor Pat Rushin, was partly inspired by Gilliam's own work, so the parallels with Brazil are not accidental. It's been in the ether since 1992, but finally found its way to the director via Dean 'son of Richard' Zanuck. "It's not really sci-fi," Gilliam stressed when we visited him on the film's Bucharest shoot. "It's like Brazil, which also isn't really sci-fi." Whatever it is, we can't wait to see it.

The Zero Theorem will be out in 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> CW?s ?Arrow? Casts ?The Pact?s? Caity Lotz as Black Canary | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
> 
> CW?s ?Arrow? Casts ?The Pact?s? Caity Lotz as Black Canary
> 
> ...



Caity Lotz Is NOT Playing Dinah Drake On ARROW According To Executive Producer

Caity Lotz Is NOT Playing Dinah Drake On ARROW According To Executive Producer

Last night, it was reported that The Pact actress Caity Lotz has joined the Arrow cast for season two. The surprising bit? She was said to be playing Dinah Drake/Black Canary for a recurring role which would eventually turn into a series regular. Many expected Katie Cassidy's Laurel Lance to don the costume of Oliver Queen's most significant love interest. Now, TV Guide confirms that Lotz won't be playing Drake on the show, via executive producer Andrew Kreisberg (who wouldn't reveal who exactly she would be playing). 

"There's been a bit of misinformation printed out there and what I would say is, yes, Caity Lotz is joining the show in a recurring role and we're really excited," he tells the site. "She's a tremendously talented actress. The character she's playing is really the beginning of the story of the Black Canary." He also had this to say about her possibly filling the Black Canary role. "The character that Caity is portraying is the beginning of the Black Canary story and we're really excited for the fans to go on the journey with us. So much of our show is about defying expectations, meeting expectations and exceeding expectations, and we really want our fans to experience the show by watching it and enjoying it and enjoying all the twists and turns and surprises the way we intend. 

"Everything about our show is about origins and evolution," he continues. "When we met Deathstroke, everyone automatically assumed it was Slade Wilson [Manu Bennett] in the mask, but then we revealed we met Slade Wilson later. With Tommy [Colin Donnell], we thought that that was Merlyn, but Tommy was really the beginning of the Merlyn story because we saw how it evolved to John Barrowman and beyond. Oliver [Stephen Amell] himself, when we first meet him, he's not the Green Arrow yet. The series itself is an evolution of this character." As for whether or not Laurel Lance will become Black Canary, Kreisberg says, "Everyone knows that Laurel Lance is the Black Canary. That's the way it is in the comic books, but how we get from A to B is the story of our show. In the same way that Oliver, when we meet him, is the vigilante, but this season he's going to becoming the Arrow, that's the step of his journey to eventually becoming the Green Arrow. Laurel Lance right now is a lawyer with a lot of heart and a lot of humanity and courage. But it takes more than that to put on the mask and go out and fight crime. Our series is the evolution of that. People will see how Caity Lotz fits into Laurel's journey along the way. For us, it's very emotional and surprising and exciting. I would say to everybody, we haven't let you down so far. Keep going on this ride with us." 

Arrow season two premieres on The CW Wednesday, October 9th.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 20, 2013)

Lets hope they don't fuck this one up.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2013)

Comic-Con 2013: X-Men: Days Of Future Past's Entire Cast Surprises Us | Movie News | Empire

Comic-Con 2013: X-Men: Days Of Future Past's Entire Cast Surprises Us

Finishing off The Wolverine panel, Hugh Jackman makes a plea. "One of the great things about being in a movie like this is the chance to do other things, and particularly being able to do smaller more indie movies, and I'd like to introduce you to the director of a film I've got coming up. It's a small movie, won't take long, hopefully Fox won't mind. Ladies and gentlemen, Bryan Singer!"
A surprise panel for X-Men: Days Of Future Past!

And as it turns out, quite a big one. Says Singer, "It's been like a decade. It's been a great journey making X-Men: Days Of Future Past in Montreal. None of the visual effects are complete and we still have a month of shooting to go, but I've put together a little bit of footage."

The big news? It's Wolverine who goes back in time to his younger body, who has to convince the younger Professor X and Magneto to team up and change the future! "You will do for me what I once did for you. Logan, I was a very different man. Guide me. Have patience with me," says Stewart. "Patience isn't my strong suit," says Logan.

We see a shaggy haired Professor X in his wheelchair, looking defeated. Magneto seems to be in an art gallery, and there are scenes of riots in the streets of London. Richard Nixon seems worried, there's a panic room under the White House and Wolverine gets shot repeatedly in the chest.

In the future, the world looks bombed out, the sky blackened, and the straits desperate. Storm, Magneto, Professor X, Rogue, Ice Man and Kitty Pryde seem to be hiding in ruins underground, and the spot where they send a grey-tipped Wolverine back looks almost like a sacrificial altar.

Finally, there's a shot of old Xavier and young Xavier nose-to-nose (in some kind of mind-space? Physically? It's not clear). "Please," begs Stewart of his embittered younger self. "We need you to hope again."

"This is a long table," notes Singer. There are a couple of "writers and producers" who might join us. So here's Simon Kinberg, Lauren Shuler Donner, Hutch Parker, Omar Sy, Ellen Page, Shawn Ashmore, Anna Paquin, Halle Berry, Ian McKellen, Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, Peter Dinklage, Jennifer Lawrence, Nicholas Hoult and Evan Peters.

"My name is Peter Dinklage and I play Bolivar Trask," says Dinklage simply. Evan Peters says his Quicksilver is "a bit of a spaz" as well as being fast. "He talks fast, moves fast, and everyone is very slow compared to him. He's like always waiting for the guy at the ATM in front to finish." Singer says, "Quicksilver was always a part of this as we were developing it, but it took a while to find the right actor for the role."

"He's got very good genes," says Fassbender. What does Quicksilver wear? "Hideous '70s clothes." "Wow wow wow!" says McAvoy. "I look incredible in this movie."

Jennifer Lawrence says of Mystique, "She's definitely starting to find her journey to the Rebecca Romijn, later Mystique that we know. She's still close to Charles - not geographically; she hasn't seen him in a long time."

"This is an embarrassment of riches," says Jackman. "To work with people from the very first film I ever did, and then to work with these new people, it's incredible."

"It's great to be in California, especially now you've repealed Proposition 8," says McKellen. "Now I'm looking for a husband... It's nice to meet you Michael [Fassbender]."

There are three Oscar winners on the panel, all women: Berry, Lawrence and Paquin. "What I love about Storm is that she's like the earth mother of the group, but she's also a badass when she needs to be. What I hate about Storm is she never gets any love! I mean what's up with Storm? You probably know more about the comic than me - is she asexual and nobody's told me? But I love her: when i got the call it didn't take me a half second to say that I'm in."

For Iceman, Ashmore says, "I think there's going to be some really cool stuff that people don't expect to see, and that they've been possibly waiting to see from these characters."

Omar Sy says, "I play Bishop. He's a guy from the future. He fights for survival, like all of us."

"Being true to the original comics is what's important for us," says Kinberg. "It's about trying to honour those as best we can." "It's only because the comics were written so well that we can spin these stories," says Shuler Donner.

"Look at this panel, the chance to work with not only people I've worked with before but the ensemble in the past, and all for the man who gave me my first job. Every day I'm grateful," says Jackman, who claims that he walked around town today in his full costume and prompted only comments of "Not bad" and "Way too tall!"

X-Men: Days Of Future Past is out in the US on May 23.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Doctor: Dennis Farina Was Being Treated for Cancer | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Doctor: Dennis Farina Was Being Treated for Cancer

NEW YORK (AP) ? Dennis Farina?s doctor says the actor died while being treated for lung cancer.

Farina, who died Monday after suffering a blood clot in his lung, had been under treatment for the cancer for several months, according to his cardiologist, Dr. Marc A. Kates.

Thirteen years ago Farina had been diagnosed with ?a small cancer that was treated and cured with surgery,? Kates said in a statement on Tuesday.

But in recent months the cancer had recurred and, despite ongoing treatment, the blood clot ?unexpectedly and suddenly took his life,? Kates said.

The 69-year-old Farina, who died in a Scottsdale, Ariz., hospital, was known for such films as ?Get Shorty? and ?Out of Sight,? and for TV series including ?Law & Order? and ?Luck.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

James McAvoy Is Victor Von Frankenstein | Movie News | Empire

James McAvoy Is Victor Von Frankenstein
For Paul McGuigan's new take on the tale

With Frankenstein?s monster set to challenge vampires, werewolves and other supernatural creatures for cinematic dominance, Fox has slowly been putting together the pieces for its own take on the tale of Victor Von Frankenstein and his most famous creation. The studio ? and director Paul McGuigan ? have turned to a man who has become used to playing a man of science, as X-Men: First Class?s James McAvoy has won the role of Victor.

Working from Max Landis? script, McGuigan?s film will blend Mary Shelley?s original tale with an expanded, different look at the Franken-universe told through the eyes of Igor (Daniel Radcliffe).

Though Fox had wanted this one rolling before competing Franken-movies such as I, Frankenstein could appear, the San Diego Comic-Con panel for the Aaron Eckhart film suggests that McGuigan and co have lost this particular race. That said, with an intriguing Landis script and two very talented types in the lead roles, we must admit that this new version of Frankie goes to Hollywood has pinged our interest-o-meter to a much higher level.

McAvoy beat out the likes of Toby Kebbell and Jack Houston for the role, and should bring the requisite depth to the troubled scientist. He?ll also be seen in Filth (out September 27) and double bill drama The Disappearance Of Eleanor Rigby: Him and Her, which does not yet have a release date. And let?s not forget X-Men: Days Of Future Past, due to land here on May 22 next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2013)

Behind The Scenes photos Show a Jacked Up Kellan Lutz on the Set of HERCULES 3D

Behind The Scenes photos Show a Jacked Up Kellan Lutz on the Set of HERCULES 3D


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2013)

Liev Schreiber To Host SUPERHEROES: A NEVER-ENDING BATTLE

Liev Schreiber To Host SUPERHEROES: A NEVER-ENDING BATTLE

PBS have announced that the X-Men: Origins Wolverine actor will be the on-camera host for an upcoming 3-part tv show which is being billed as "one of the most comprehensive surveys of the vibrant comic book industry ever created". 

SUPERHEROES: A NEVER-ENDING BATTLE is the first documentary to examine the dawn of the comic book genre and its powerful legacy, as well as the evolution of the characters who leapt from the pages over the last 75 years and their ongoing worldwide cultural impact. It chronicles how these ?disposable diversions? were subject to intense government scrutiny for their influence on American children and how they were created in large part by the children of immigrants whose fierce loyalty to a new homeland laid the foundation for a multi-billion-dollar industry that is an influential part of our national identity. Among the notable on-camera talents in the film are Stan Lee, Adam West, Lynda Carter, Pulitzer Prize winners Michael Chabon and Jules Feiffer, and interviews with the late greats Joe Simon (co-creator of Captain America) and Jerry Robinson (who helped create the Joker). 

?A show about superheroes needs a superhuman force to lead it; Liev Schreiber was perfectly cast as Sabretooth in ?X-Men Origins: Wolverine,? and he is the perfect host for this series,? said Michael Kantor, filmmaker behind SUPERHEROES: A NEVER-ENDING BATTLE and president of Ghost Light Films. ?Liev?s commanding presence takes us through 75 years of heroes and villains ?both in print and in real-life? as well as the multifaceted, multimedia industry whose characters continue to enthrall Americans and fans all over the world. We promise that after watching this series, no parent will ever dare to throw away their kid?s comic books again??


The three episodes in SUPERHEROES are: 

?Truth, Justice, and the American Way? (1938-1958) ? October 8, 2013, 9:00 p.m. ET 

During the Depression, the popularity of dozens of superhero characters opens the door for a new generation of artists and writers. World War II creates a patriotic fervor for star-spangled adventurers to represent the American spirit at war and on the home front, but in the 1950s, superheroes are caught in the fire of government scrutiny and regulation. When the thrilling ?Adventures of Superman? is broadcast on the new medium of television, America?s first and greatest superhero leads the entire comic book industry to renewed strength. 

?Great Power, Great Responsibility? (1959-1977) ? October 15, 2013, 9:00 p.m. ET 

A new breed of superhero emerges in the 1960s, inspired by the age of atomic energy and space travel and, in turn, inspiring artists of the time. The pop art movement draws heavily on comic books, with superhero images appearing in the works of Andy Warhol and Roy Lichtenstein. Civil rights in America and other social issues make their way onto the page as black superheroes emerge with powerhouses such as the Black Panther and Luke Cage. The pages of ?Green Lantern/Green Arrow? address social issues in their relevant storylines, and comic books are forced to confront the reality of an increasingly complex world. 


?A Hero Can Be Anyone? (1978-Present) ? October 22, 2013, 9:00 p.m. ET 

This episode captures the enthusiasm for superheroes as they are embraced in all forms of media and by all demographics, beginning with the historic ?Superman? movie featuring Christopher Reeve as the Man of Steel. In 1986, Batman is overhauled as The Dark Knight to reflect the nocturnal underside of his character, and Watchmen brings new sophistication to comic book narratives, illuminating a violent and politicized world. In the burgeoning new millennium, superheroes have taken over popular culture with feature films, television shows and video games complementing a new generation of web-based comics that bring superhero adventures to every corner of the world.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2013)

John Williams To Score Star Wars Episodes VII-IX | Movie News | Empire

John Williams To Score Star Wars Episodes VII-IX

Huge Star Wars news has just broken from the Celebration Europe event currently being held in Essen, Germany - John Williams will be returning to the saga to score Episodes VI, VIII and IX. 

The news was confirmed by Episode VII producer, Kathleen Kennedy, who appeared at Celebration Europe this morning. During an hour-long Q&A, moderated by Warwick Davis, Kennedy made vague references to what we can expect from Episode VII (or, as she calls it, Ep VII). 

She started off by confirming that the new movies would use real locations. "Like many of you, looking at all the Star Wars movie and getting a feeling for what even the early films did in combination of real locations and special effects, that?s something we?re looking very seriously at," she said. 

"We?re going to find some very cool locations we?re going to use in support of Ep VII. I think we?re going to probably end up using every tool in the toolbox to create the look of these movies. that?s what we?re excited about."

But then, as things were wrapping up, Davis asked her for one tidbit that would leave the thousands of Star Wars fans in attendance in a state of enchantment. And she delivered. 

"I had breakfast with someone very important to the Star Wars family on Friday," she teased, "and he has committed to being involved in the next three films, and that is Mr John Williams."

The news of Williams' involvement, although seemingly a foregone conclusion, is huge. With JJ Abrams on board as director, the smart money had perhaps been on his long-time composer Michael Giacchino coming aboard, but Williams' themes are so indelible to the saga, whether it's Duel Of The Fates, The Imperial March or Yoda's Theme, that it's a joy to see that the legendary composer will be returning to Star Wars. 

"I look forward to returning to a galaxy far, far away," said Williams in a video, played at Celebration Europe. "I actually feel like I never left it. I hope I can contribute something in the new films that will be worthy of your continued attention."

After the video played, Kennedy explained, simply, why Williams' involvement with the new movies was a must. "Every time I hear John?s music, it just gives me the chills. It?s so important to the saga. We?re all really excited that he?s a part of this."

For more on Celebration Europe, stay tuned to our Twitter feed - @empiremagazine - over the weekend. 

And if you would like a little more on Williams, check out the 80 Reasons Why John Williams Is The Man.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

Ben Stiller On The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty | Movie News | Empire

Ben Stiller On The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty
Has he delivered this year's Life Of Pi?

 the latest issue of Empire, we have an exclusive first look at The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty. Our editor, Mark Dinning, spoke to director and star Ben Stiller about the film, and here's what he discovered...

When Ben Stiller ran into Russell Crowe on the Tarmac at Reykjavik airport, the Gladiator star had five words for him: ?You gotta dominate the weather.?

Stiller was the latest in a succession of big names to have descended on Iceland ? Tom Cruise had recently been in town with Oblivion and Crowe was just leaving, with Darren Aronofsky?s Noah in the can. In fact, those previous projects had seen Stiller?s initial shooting slot postponed by a few months, the country?s limited crews already stretched to breaking point by this A-list invasion.

But if the schedule was tight and the weather borderline suicidal, Stiller remained unfazed. ?People talk about location issues, but I?ve shot movies in New York,? laughs the 47-year-old. ?You?ll be trying to do a quiet, intimate scene on Sixth Avenue and all you?ll get is people driving by, shouting, ?Hey, Focker!??

That may sound funny, but perception is a serious business. Try, for instance, making an important point on Twitter when you?re the only star in Hollywood with three billion-dollar franchises (the Night At The Museums, Madagascars and Fockers of above) and you will find yourself getting short shrift. ?I?ll try to alert people to some genuine injustice in the world that I think they should be aware of,? says Stiller with a wry shrug, ?and they?ll be like, ?Yeah, yeah? just be funny!??

The comedy label is one that Ben Stiller never particularly set out to court. But, given his movies in the genre have grossed $5 billion, it?s not one the studios are particularly keen he sheds, either. Ever since There?s Something About Mary sent him stratospheric, though, he has had a plan in motion, a dream of making movies of every size and every genre, and not necessarily any more where he jizzes in someone?s hair. ?I?ve always wanted to direct different kinds of movies,? he says. ?I just haven?t really done it.?

With The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty, it is fair to say that Stiller has achieved his dream and then some. Mitty is his adaptation of the short story by James Thurber, famously turned into the 1947 musical starring Danny Kaye. For the uninitiated, our hero is a downtrodden magazine worker (no comment), who escapes the pain of his daily grind (no comment) with vivid fantasies (hello, Kelly Brook!) but not of that kind (with sincere apologies to Kelly Brook).

In Stiller?s incarnation, these fantasies posit him as everything from a Bourne-like action hero to a sexy mountaineer to a Benjamin Button-style Mini-Me. It is, in essence, around ten movies in one. ?What I learned as I was editing the movie is that people love the fantasy sequences but they also get invested in the real-life aspects of the movie too. They want to enjoy the fantasies, and for them to be fun and funny, but there?s also this natural desire for the story to go forward. A little goes a long way.?

Stiller was actually asked to star in a new adaptation of Mitty back in 2005. He was right to wait. His new iteration makes smart changes to the source. Where Kaye?s saw Mitty fantasising about escaping a henpecking wife, this script, by Steve Conrad, sees him do so in pursuit of the object of his affection, played by Kristen Wiig. ?This version is more different than similar to the original,? says Stiller. ?That?s what appealed. The 2005 version was just an updated version that wasn?t a musical. All it was ever going to be was ?not as good as the original?. We were aiming for something indefinable, a movie that left you with a feeling at the end. I?ve never made a movie like that, and it?s a really hard target to hit. It?s hard to put into words.?

Hard to put into words? Here are two for you right now: fucking magical.

Last month we were lucky enough to see 13 minutes at a cinema exhibitors? presentation in Barcelona. The footage was an extended sequence involving a fantasy Wiig singing a stunning a cappella version of David Bowie?s Major Tom, inspiring Stiller?s Mitty to jump in a helicopter and then back out of it and into the ocean, for a close encounter with a great white shark. The shark was stunningly realised, but it was the marriage of movie and music that really moved.

Fox chief Jim Gianopulos has drawn parallels between Stiller?s movie and Life Of Pi. Stiller claims he pitched it to Gianopulos more as a ?sort of? Forrest Gump. From what we saw, we?d also put forward a touch of The Apartment (for its bittersweet tone as much as for having Shirley MacLaine in it) and It?s A Wonderful Life. It really does look that good.

For all his success as a director ? Zoolander and Tropic Thunder especially ? Stiller has battled a reputation for drifting over budget (the latter?s ?You?re three weeks behind and you?ve been shooting for five days? is an in-joke at his own expense) and an industry that likes to keep people in their boxes. But, on this evidence, this could be the movie that will put all of that behind him for good. His fantasy may be close to becoming a reality.

?It?s not like I?m trying to prove anything, or force something down people?s throats,? he says. ?I?m just trying to do different things, to make the kind of movie I?m interested in making. The kind of movie I?d like to go and see.?

The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty is out on December 26.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

CBS Renews ‘Under the Dome’ for Season 2 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

CBS Renews ?Under the Dome? for Season 2

CBS has renewed its summer hit series ?Under the Dome? for a second season, the network announced Monday at the Television Critics Association?s Press Tour in Los Angeles.

The ?Dome? will return with 13 new episodes in summer 2014.

Stephen King, who wrote the best-selling novel the show is based on, will write the premiere episode of the second season.

?We?re excited to tell more stories about the mystery of the dome and the secrets in Chester?s Mill, and are thrilled to have the master storyteller himself, Stephen King, tell the first one of next season,? said CBS Entertainment President Nina Tassler.

When one reporter asked CBS CEO Les Moonves during the CBS Executive Session if there were too many limitations in making a limited run series and if they?re worried about viewer frustration (how long can they be under a dome?), Moonves had a simple Hollywood answer.

?Why can?t there be an ?Under the Dome? for a long period of time? This is television. It?s science fiction?? he laughed.
??Under the Dome? is in a lot of ways a soap opera. It?s like ?Dallas? in the future,? he added.

?Under the Dome? airs Mondays at 10/9c on CBS.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> ?Beverly Hills Cop? Pilot: Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold to Reunite | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
> 
> NEW YORK (TheWrap.com) ? Billy Rosewood and Axel Foley will get together again.
> 
> ...



Beverly Hills Cop Back On The Development Beat | Movie News | Empire

Beverly Hills Cop Back On The Development Beat
Eddie Murphy & co. still want to make the movie

For a long time, the idea of a new Beverly Hills Cop film ? either the fourth or a reboot, for those keeping score at home ? floated around merely as a rumour. Then word broke that Brett Ratner was aiming to make a PG-13 ?revitalisation? of the franchise, which led to a minor uproar, before he walked those comments back hastily. Then there was talk of a TV pilot, but now it would seem Eddie Murphy?s Axel Foley is back on track for the big screen.

It?s been a bit of a whiplash time for the street-wise-cracking Detroit cop, who for a while was destined for the small screen with The Shield?s Shawn Ryan, who cooked up an idea for a show with Murphy that had Brandon T. Jackson as Axel?s son and the elder Foley as a senior police officer overseeing his sprog?s career.

That never made it past the pilot stage, and while Ryan tried to sell it elsewhere, it would appear that the TV idea is now dead in the water. Still, the added heat meants Paramount is once more interested in kicking the film?s development up a gear, with Mission: Impossible ? Ghost Protocol's Josh Appelbaum and Andre Nemec hired to write a new draft focusing on Murphy. 

Whether Jackson?s character will survive the transition remains a mystery, and there?s no director attached right now. We suppose there?s a chance Ratner could come back once he?s finished with Hercules, but nothing has been decided yet. Either way, though, Axel Foley is one tough nut to crack, but an even harder man to kill?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES Viral Marketing Warns Against the Spread of The Simian Flu

DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES Viral Marketing Warns Against the Spread of The Simian Flu

Look for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes in theaters July 18th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

Clue aired a few weeks ago and I could not stop watching it again. RIP

Actress Eileen Brennan Dies at 80 - The Hollywood Reporter

Actress Eileen Brennan Dies at 80

She starred in such films as "The Last Picture Show" and "Private Benjamin," for which she earned an Oscar nomination.


Eileen Brennan, the veteran actress perhaps best known for her role as the good-hearted Texas waitress in Peter Bogdanovich?s The Last Picture Show, has died. She was 80.

Brennan died early Sunday at her home in Burbank of bladder cancer, her publicist told The Hollywood Reporter.

Brennan also received a best supporting actress Oscar nomination for playing tough drill captain Doreen Lewis opposite Goldie Hawn in the fish-out-of-water comedy Private Benjamin (1980). She reprised the role in the CBS series that starred Lorna Patterson in the title role and won an Emmy, her only win out of her seven career nominations.

Brennan also memorably appeared as brothel madam Billie, a confidant of con man Paul Newman, in the best picture Oscar winner The Sting (1973); as Peter Falk?s long-suffering secretary, Tess, in the classic Agatha Christie spoof Murder by Death (1976), written by Neil Simon; and as Mrs. Peacock in Clue (1985). She often played world-weary, sympathetic characters yet demonstrated a real comic flair throughout her career.

Her other films include three more for Bogdanovich: Daisy Miller (1974), At Long Last Love (1975) and Texasville (1990); Simon?s Cheap Detective (1978), the follow-up to Murder by Death; the road movie Scarecrow (1973), opposite Al Pacino and Gene Hackman; The New Adventures of Pippi Longstocking (1988); Stella (1990) with Bette Midler; FM (1978); Jeepers Creepers (2001), playing The Cat Lady; and Miss Congeniality 2: Armed and Fabulous (2005).

Early in her career, the raven-haired, blue-eyed star, born in Los Angeles, showed her comic chops as a regular on the daffy Rowan & Martin?s Laugh-In in the late 1960s and in a memorable guest stint on All in the Family in which she is trapped in an elevator with Archie Bunker (Carroll O?Connor), a snooty black man (Roscoe Lee Browne), a Puerto Rican janitor (Hector Elizondo) and his pregnant wife (Serafina Mendoza).

?Eileen Brennan was a brilliant actress, a tough & tender woman and a comic angel; RIP, pal,? tweeted actor Michael McKean, who played Mr. Green in Clue.

In October 1982, Brennan had just finished dining with Hawn in Venice, Calif., when she stepped into the path of an oncoming car. She suffered severe injuries to her legs and jaw, had an eyeball wrenched from its socket and broke multiple bones in her face. That led to an addiction to prescription pain pills, followed by a dependence on antidepressants and antianxiety medication.

She made her return with a role in the ABC comedy Off the Rack in January 1984, still without any feeling on the left side of her face and a steel plate in her left leg. Then, a few months later, she entered the Betty Ford Center for six weeks of treatment.

?It was my only hope,? she told People magazine in 1985. ?I had reached the stage where I was taking anything I could get my hands on.? She also was a breast-cancer survivor.

In Bogdanovich?s black-and-white 1971 classic The Last Picture Show, Brennan plays Genevieve, a waitress working in a cafe in a dusty Texas town who lends an ear to sensitive high-schooler Timothy Bottoms. She inherits the place when owner Sam (Oscar winner Ben Johnson) dies.

Bogdanovich, who earned an Oscar nomination for the film, remembered Brennan from an off-Broadway production of Little Mary Sunshine in the 1960s and immediately hired her for the Columbia drama, marking the start of a great actress-director relationship.

Brennan appeared for about two years in the original 1964 production of the musical Hello, Dolly as Irene Molloy opposite Carol Channing. She earned her other Emmy noms for guest-starring stints on Taxi, Newhart, thirtysomething and Will & Grace, the latter as a chain-smoking acting coach and former Hollywood star. She was a regular on such series as 13 Queens Boulevard, A New Kind of Family, Blossom and The All-New Dennis the Menace.

Her other stage credits in the 1960s include playing Anne Sullivan in a touring production of The Miracle Worker and Anna in The King and I.

An Irish-American, Brennan was the daughter of Regina ?Jeanne? Menehan, a silent-film actress. Brennan was married to British-born poet-photographer David Lampson from 1968 until their divorce in 1975.

Survivors include her sons Sam and Patrick (an actor in The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn ? Part 2), daughter-in-law Jessica (a documentary writer-producer), sister Kate and grandchildren Liam and Maggie.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2013)

'SUPERNATURAL' Spinoff Receives Greenlight

'SUPERNATURAL' Spinoff Receives Greenlight

With the announcement of The CW committing to a backdoor pilot for a spinoff of the Winchester-saga known as "Supernatural," fans are already calling for the show to star Felicia Day's Charlie Bradbury. A spinoff series has been in development for quite some time but the show is rumored to be entering its last days with season 10 thought to be its last hurrah. The backdoor pilot will be written by "Supernatural" supervising producer Andrew Dabb. The only details revealed thus far is that the show will be firmly set in the city of Chicago as opposed to the cross country exploits of the Winchester brothers.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2013)

THE FLASH Will Have His Classic Costume In New CW Series; More Details Revealed

THE FLASH Will Have His Classic Costume In New CW Series; More Details Revealed

In a conference call earlier today about CW's upcoming take on The Flash, it was confirmed that Barry Allen will feature in three episodes of Arrow, starting with eight and nine (both of which will take place in Starling City). However, he will later return for number twenty and it will be that which offers fans their first look at his world, thereby serving as a backdoor pilot for his own series. "When we first meet Barry Allen, he's just a forensic scientist...an ordinary man," Kreisberg confirmed, adding that the character and series will be grounded in the same reality as Arrow. "Part of the fun for the audience is to see how we view our Arrow take on the Flash legacy. Some of it will feel very familiar to DC Comics, some of it hopefully will feel different, fresh and exciting. The same way we approached Arrow is the same way we're approaching Barry." 

As for how they are going about introducing a superpowered character to the realistic world of Arrow, Kreisberg was quick to point out that they've already thought of that and have something planned which will fit in tonally with what's come before. "There will be extraordinary events in the world and the characters will react in the same way. The fact he has superpowers, there's something more relatable about Barry among of the Big Seven of the Justice League. He got his powers by accident; he's not a god, he's not an alien...his reactions to that feel very...human and grounded." Geoff Johns was also on hand to answer questions and had this to say about this interpretation of Barry. "We're also exploring a very personal story for Barry, life as forensic scientist and the people around him, the tragedies and how he deals with them in a very different way than Oliver Queen." He would later add that they're still working on how Barry's powers will be portrayed, but it won't be just "blurring around." It was also confirmed that The Flash will have his classic costume, with Kreisberg saying: "No sweat suits or strange code names; he will be The Flash. We want to do something fresh, new and exciting and give people a real cinematic experience the same way we did with Arrow."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2013)

Trask Industries commercial


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Samuel L. Jackson Signs Up To Play The Villain In Matthew Vaughn's THE SECRET SERVICE

Samuel L. Jackson Signs Up To Play The Villain In Matthew Vaughn's THE SECRET SERVICE

With an impressive cast which already includes Colin Firth and Michael Caine, the latest addition to the cast of the Matthew Vaughn helmed The Secret Service is no stranger to comic book movies. While Leonardo DiCaprio and Tom Cruise passed on the role, it is Samuel L. Jackson who will now play the lead villain in the adaptation of the Mark Millar and Dave Gibbons series. Unknown Taron Egerton recently signed up to play 'Gary', while the hunt is now on for the female lead. It is still believed that Vaughn is considering Emma Watson and Dark Shadows' Bella Heathcote.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Video Of Pre-CGI Apes Herding Humans On DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES Set

Video Of Pre-CGI Apes Herding Humans On DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES Set

 A couple days ago, Matt Reeves' The Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes was spotted filming in front of San Francisco's City Hall. There, pre-computer-generated apes were seen herding a group of human survivors.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

R.I.P. Michael Ansara - Deadline.com

R.I.P. Michael Ansara

Veteran actor Michael Ansara, known for his role as Kang the Klingon commander on the Star Trek series, has died. Ansara passed away in his Calabasas, CA home on July 31. He was 91 years old. After starting out in TV Westerns like ABC?s Broken Arrow and NBC?s Law of the Plainsman in the 1950s, the Syrian-born Ansara also appeared in films such as 1961?s Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea, The Comancheros and 1965?s The Greatest Story Ever Told. He first appeared as Kang on a 1968 episode of the original Star Trek. He went on to play the Klingon on spinoffs Deep Space Nine in 1994 and Voyager in 1996. His other TV credits include  I Dream Of Jeannie with former spouse Barbra Eden, Hawaii Five-O, Murder, She Wrote and the Centennial miniseries.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Bryan Singer Poses With A Days Of Future Past Sentinel | Movie News | Empire

Bryan Singer Poses With A Days Of Future Past Sentinel

Looks like Bryan Singer found some serious muscle to back him up if anyone disagreed with his directing decisions on X-Men: Days Of Future Past, or had a problem with him taking pictures for Twitter every other day? Some seriously BIG muscle. In the shape of a Trask Industries sentinel ?bot. 

After posting endless shots of the X-Men and other elements from the movie, Singer has waited until the Trask Industries site was unveiled to show off the impressive and imposing physical model of the mutant-hunting Sentinel robot, one of several that will be cropping up in the movie?s dark alternate future.

Standing at a towering 18 feet tall, the Sentinel is named Larry and was found during an open casting call held in Alberta, Canada. He usually fills his days carving wood sculptures of the cast of Dynasty. Only one of those things is true (hint: it?s the Dynasty bit).

The Sentinels, which will be brought to life primarily via CG, are the creation of Peter Dinklage?s Bolivar Trask, a man who believes mutants are the biggest threat to mankind since, well, mankind itself. In the apocalyptic future of the X-universe, they track down, imprison and kill those with mutant genes, requiring our original X-Men gang to send Wolverine back in time to change the past.

X-Men: Days Of Future Past?s cast includes James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, Hugh Jackman, Nicholas Hoult, Jennifer Lawrence, Ian McKellen, Patrick Stewart, Shawn Ashmore, Anna Paquin, Ellen Page, Omar Sy, Evan Peters and Halle Berry, and the film is out here on May 22 next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

GAME OF THRONES' Elyes Gabel Joins Christopher Nolan's INTERSTELLAR

GAME OF THRONES' Elyes Gabel Joins Christopher Nolan's INTERSTELLAR

The Wrap report that British actor Elyes Gabel (the unfortunate 'Rakharo' on HBO's Game Of Thrones) has joined the already pretty spectacular cast of Christopher Nolan's upcoming sci-fi flick.

According to The Wrap, Elyes Gabel has signed on for a role in Christopher Nolan's Interstellar alongside the likes of Matthew McConaughey, Anne Hathaway, Jessica Chastain and Michael Caine. Like most things with this movie, no details on his exact role are given but the site reckon he's definitely on board despite Paramount, Warner Bros. and a representative for Nolan declining to comment. Gabel appeared most recenly in Welcome To The Punch, and he played that idiot Doctor from World War Z in one of the most unintentionally hilarious scenes in recent memory.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Josh Hartnett And Eva Green To Star In Sam Mendes And John Logan's PENNY DREADFUL

Josh Hartnett And Eva Green To Star In Sam Mendes And John Logan's PENNY DREADFUL

Talking at the Television Critics Association press tour earlier this week, Showtime revealed that Josh Hartnett and Eva Green will star in Penny Dreadful. Skyfall scribe John Logan is set to write all eight episodes of the series, with the director of that movie Sam Mendes set to executive produce. It was at one point thought he would direct the first episode, but other commitments (the next James Bond movie) mean that it will now be helmed by The Impossible's Juan Antonio Bayona. Set in Victorian England, the horror series will feature iconic horror characters such as Dracula, Van Helsing, Dorian Gray and Dr. Frankenstein. Hartnett is set to play Ethan Chandler, "a charming American who finds himself trapped in the darkest corners of Victorian London." Green meanwhile will play Vanessa Ives, "a seductive and formidable beauty full of secrets and danger." More details are expected to be revealed in the New Year.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

FX CEO John Landgraf Says Guillermo del Toro's THE STRAIN Will Be "Between 39 And 65 Episodes"

FX CEO John Landgraf Says Guillermo del Toro's THE STRAIN Will Be "Between 39 And 65 Episodes"

 The Strain is a 2009 vampire horror novel which was written by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan. This was followed by The Fall and The Night Eternal. While it was originally envisioned as a television series, del Toro's inability to find a buyer led him to adapting it into this trilogy of novels and later a Dark Horse graphic novel. Well, work is now finally moving ahead on a small screen adaptation, with the Pacific Rim helmer set to direct the first episode. Talking at the TCA press tour this week, FX CEO John Landgraf was asked how graphic the show will be. "It?s pretty graphic. It?s a horror show. I think you can expect content commensurate with The Walking Dead or American Horror Story." As for how the network is planning on adapting the trilogy, he make it clear that they have a very clear plan in mind and have already set out a specific number of episodes in order to faithfully adapt the story and NOT drag it out unnecessarily. "It?s a trilogy, and the trilogy ends the story. It?s a truly epic story. And when Guillermo [del Toro] came in to sell it, one of the things they made clear is that they wanted to tell the story of the books. That story would be told over three, four or five seasons. They have work to do, in terms of figuring out how they are going to resituate that story, in an episodic television series, but it will be somewhere between 39 and 65 episodes. No less and no more, and I?m really excited about that." Del Toro has so far assembled an impressive cast which includes Corey Stoll, John Hurt, Kevin Durand, M?a Maestro, Sean Astin, Robert Maillet and Doug Jones. It's believed that the first season has already been picked up for a 13-episode run.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

Thor The Dark World trailer #2


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 7, 2013)

That Natalie Portman just keeps getting better looking every year.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

Sly Stallone Confirms Harrison Ford's Role In THE EXPENDABLES 3; Bruce Willis Won't Return

Sly Stallone Confirms Harrison Ford's Role In THE EXPENDABLES 3; Bruce Willis Won't Return

Casting is underway for the next installment in The Expendables action ensemble series. It was reported earlier this year that Nicolas Cage, Milla Jovovich, Jackie Chan, Kellan Lutz and Wesley Snipes were all in negotiations for roles in the threequel, with franchise regulars such as Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren and more also on board. However, Cage recently denied that he was ever in talks for a role in the movie. Mel Gibson is also reportedly set to play the villain, while Steven Seagal is attached. 

Now, Stallone (who also wrote the film's screenplay) has confirmed via Twitter that The Expendables 3 has landed another impressive addition: Harrison Ford. Best known for his roles as Han Solo in the original Star Wars trilogy and the titular character in Indiana Jones, the actor will next be seen in August 16th's Paranoia and November 1st's Ender's Game. However, Stallone also says that Bruce Willis - who plays 'Church' in the first two movies - will not be reprising the role for the next film. The Expendables 3 is set to hit theaters August 15th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

Bryan Singer Shooting X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Quicksilver Scenes At 3,600 FPS

Bryan Singer Shooting X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Quicksilver Scenes At 3,600 FPS

Today's X-Men: Days Of Future Past Twitter tease via director Bryan Singer has hit, and it isn't as particularly revealing as prior on-set images. It does, however, offer an interesting tidbit on the way Singer is filming Quicksilver's (Evan Peters) scenes, which are being shot at 3,600 frames per second. 3,600 FPS is 150 times slower than common film (so Quicksilver moves up to 150 times as fast as most), and significantly brighter set pieces are needed for each frame. It's hard to make out what exactly Singer is shooting in the following behind-the-scenes image, but check it out below and stay tuned to CBM for more news as we have it.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

'Five Easy Pieces' star Karen Black dead at 74 | Comcast

'Five Easy Pieces' star Karen Black dead at 74

Karen Black, the prolific actress who appeared in more than 100 movies and was featured in such counterculture favorites as "Easy Rider," ''Five Easy Pieces" and "Nashville," has died in Los Angeles.

Black's husband, Stephen Eckelberry, says the actress died Wednesday from complications from cancer. She was 74.

Known for her full lips and thick, wavy hair that seemed to change color from film to film, Black often portrayed women who were quirky, troubled or threatened. Her breakthrough was as a prostitute who takes LSD with Dennis Hopper and Peter Fonda in 1969's "Easy Rider," the hippie classic that helped get her the role of Rayette Dipesto, a waitress who dates ? and is mistreated by ? an upper-class dropout played by Jack Nicholson in 1970's "Five Easy Pieces."

Cited by The New York Times as a "pathetically appealing vulgarian," Black's performance won her an Oscar nomination and Golden Globe Award. She would recall that playing Rayette really was acting: The well-read, cerebral Black, raised in a comfortable Chicago suburb, had little in common with her relatively simple-minded character.

"If you look through the eyes of Rayette, it looks nice, really beautiful, light, not heavy, not serious. A very affectionate woman who would look upon things with love, and longing," Black told Venice Magazine in 2007. "A completely uncritical person, and in that sense, a beautiful person. When (director) Bob Rafelson called me to his office to discuss the part he said, 'Karen, I'm worried you can't play this role because you're too smart.' I said 'Bob, when you call "action," I will stop thinking,' because that's how Rayette is.'"

In 1971, Black starred with Nicholson again in "Drive, He Said," which Nicholson also directed. Over the next few years, she worked with such top actors and directors as Richard Benjamin ("Portnoy's Complaint"), Robert Redford and Mia Farrow ("The Great Gatsby") and Charlton Heston ("Airport 1975"). She was nominated for a Grammy Award after writing and performing songs for "Nashville," in which she played a country singer in Robert Altman's 1975 ensemble epic. Black also starred as a jewel thief in Alfred Hitchcock's last movie, "Family Plot," released in 1976.

"We used to read each other poems and limericks and tried to catch me on my vocabulary," she later said of Hitchcock. "He once said, 'You seem very perspicacious today, Miss Black.' I said, 'Oh, you mean "keenly perceptive?" 'Yes.' So I got him this huge, gold-embossed dictionary that said 'Diction-Harry,' at the end of the shoot."

The actress would claim that her career as an A-list actress was ruined by "The Day of the Locust," a troubled 1975 production of the Nathanael West novel that brought her a Golden Globe nomination but left Black struggling to find quality roles. By the end of the '70s, she was appearing in television and in low-budget productions. Black received strong reviews in 1982 as a transsexual in Altman's "Come Back to the Five and Dime, Jimmy Dean, Jimmy Dean." But despite working constantly over the next 30 years, she was more a cult idol than a major Hollywood star. Her credits included guest appearances on such TV series as "Law & Order" and "Party of Five" and enough horror movies, notably "Trilogy of Terror," that a punk band named itself "The Voluptuous Horror of Karen Black."

Black was also a screenwriter and a playwright whose credits included the musical "Missouri Waltz" and "A View of the Heart," a one-woman show in which she starred.

Black was born Karen Ziegler and grew up in Park Ridge, Ill. Her father was a sales executive and violinist, her mother the children's novelist Elsie Reif Zeigler. By grade school, she already knew she wanted to be an actress and at age 15, she enrolled in Northwestern University to study drama. By the early 1960s, she had moved to New York; made her film debut, in "The Prime Time"; and had married Charles Black, whose last name she kept even though they were together only for a short time.

She studied acting under Lee Strasberg and through the '60s worked off-Broadway and in television, including "Mannix" and "Adam-12." Her first Broadway show, "The Playroom," lasted less than a month, but brought her to the attention of a young director-screenwriter, Francis Ford Coppola, who cast her in the 1966 release "You're a Big Boy Now."

Black was married four times. She is survived by Eckelberry, a son and a daughter.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

Juliette Lewis Joins M. Night Shyamalan’s Fox Series ‘Wayward Pines’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Juliette Lewis Joins M. Night Shyamalan?s Fox Series ?Wayward Pines?

Matt Dillon?s character, Secret Service agent Ethan Burke will find a likeminded townie on Fox?s limited series ?Wayward Pines.?

Juliette Lewis has been cast as Beverly, a local bartender who?s also suspicious of ?Wayward Pines,? a Fox representative told TheWrap.

Beverly is described as ?warm and approachable,? though she doesn?t mince words.

Also read: ?Mistresses? Star Shannyn Sossamon Joins Fox?s ?WayWard Pines?

Lewis is best known for her many movie credits, including ?What?s Eating Gilbert Grape,? ?Natural Born Killers? and ?From Dusk Till Dawn.? But, she recently starred on the shortlived NBC series, ?The Firm.? 

Aside from Dillon, she joins already announced cast members Shannyn Sossamon, Terrence Howard, Carla Gugino, Toby Jones and Melissa Leo on ?Wayward Pines,? which is based on Blake Crouch?s novel series of the same the name.

The series, billed as ?an intense, mind-bending thriller,? follows Secret Service agent Ethan Burke (Dillon), who arrives in the bucolic town of Wayward Pines, Idaho, on a mission to find two missing federal agents. But instead of answers, Ethan?s investigation only turns up more questions.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

Days Of Future Past Sentinel Blueprint Unveiled | Movie News | Empire

Days Of Future Past Sentinel Blueprint Unveiled

Good old Bolivar Trask, eh? For decades now, he?s been working tirelessly to develop the Sentinel program, with the robotic guardians designed to keep humanity safe from the encroaching mutant threat. We all sleep better knowing these hulking, armoured warriors are keeping the peace. And now you can get a look inside one of their heads thanks to a new blueprint online from Trask Industries. 

Okay, so we actually know they?re mechanical menaces destined to wreak havoc across the world and plunge humanity as well as mutantkind into a desperate war for survival in X-Men: Days Of Future Past. When that happens, we?ll be pinning our hopes on the very mutants we shunned. Thank goodness, then, that there are the likes of Professor Xavier (Patrick Stewart), Erik ?Magneto? Lehnsherr (Ian McKellen), Kitty Pryde (Ellen Page) and Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) to figure out a last-ditch, seemingly impossible plan to travel through time and try to fix things in the past, when their younger selves (or, in the case of Wolverine, ageless) are mired in conflicts of their own, and with each other.

Bryan Singer has almost finished shooting the latest mutant movie, which skips between the dark possible future and the 1970s, where the likes of Xavier (James McAvoy), Lehnsherr (Michael Fassbender), Beast (Nicholas Hoult) and Mystique (Jennifer Lawrence) are trying to come to terms with the shattering events of X-Men: First Class years ago.

With Omar Sy, Peter Dinklage, Anna Paquin, Halle Berry, Shawn Ashmore, Daniel Cudmore, Boo Boo Stewart, Fan Bingbing and Lucas Till all in the cast, X-Men: Days Of Future Past is set for release on May 22.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2013)

KickAss 2 review


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

Thor 2 Featurette


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

http://io9.com/why-has-one-member-of-game-of-thrones-royal-family-bee-1170517469

X-Men: Days of Future Past

Here's the first official image.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

Author Elmore Leonard Dead at 87 | Comcast

Author Elmore Leonard Dead at 87

Elmore Leonard, the beloved best-selling author , died on Tuesday. He was 87. 

"The post I dreaded to write, and you dreaded to read. Elmore passed away at 7:15 this morning from complications from his stroke," the writer's researcher sadly announced on Leonard's Facebook page . "He was at home surrounded by his loving family." 

Leonard had suffered a stroke on July 29.

NEWS: Lee Thompson Young dead at 29 

Born in New Orleans, Leonard later moved with his family to Detroit, where he would reside for the remainder of his life.

Throughout his career, Leonard wrote more than 45 books and dozens of short stories, many of which were turned into movies or adapted for TV including the films Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Hombre, Mr. Majestyk, Jackie Brown, 3:10 to Yuma as well as the FX series Justified. 

Next month's Toronto International Film Festival will actually close with the world premiere of Daniel Schechter 's crime story Life of Crime, based on Leonard's novel The Switch. The movie stars Jennifer Aniston, John Hawkes, Mos Def, Isla Fisher and Tim Robbins. 

Leonard is survived by five children, 12 grandchildren and five great-grandchildren.

Top Ten Elmore Leonard Movie/TV Adaptations ? Nerdist

Top Ten Elmore Leonard Movie/TV Adaptations


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Game Of Thrones' Kit Harington Goes Gladiator In New Pompeii Still | Movie News | Empire

Game Of Thrones' Kit Harington Goes Gladiator In New Pompeii Still
He will have his vengeance (and another protein shake, most likely)






Some people watch Game Of Thrones for the excellent acting, the intricate plotting, the adorable (yet killer) direwolves, the sky-high production values, the uber-catchy theme tune or a combination of all five. Others (whether they admit it or not) are in it for Kit Harington's Jon Snow, the embarrasingly handsome long-haired Adonis who makes most men double-check their gym membership. It's a wonder he's not in cinemas more often... and lo, here's a new still of Harrington in Paul W. S. Anderson's Pompeii courtesy of EW. That's a whole lot of press-ups right there.

The Resident Evil director's take on history's most famous volcanic eruption sees Harington's Celtic gladiator Milo fall in love with Roman noblewoman Cassia (Emily Browning) on the eve of the all-important lava palaver. After a certain amount of rumpy-Pompeii, things gets extra dramatic when Milo finally discovers the men who killed his family years earlier, which will no doubt result in a nice cup of tea and a sit down bloodshed.

Rounding out Pompeii's cast are Jared Harris, Kiefer Sutherland, Carrie-Anne Moss, Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje and Jessica Lucas, who will all be walking through plumes of ash and toxic outer-core dust looking cool come February 28, 2014. 

Harington will also voice a character in the upcoming How To Train Your Dragon 2 and can be spotted in Seventh Son once February 7, 2014 comes along.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

Seth Rogen Brings ‘Bigfoot’ to FX | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Seth Rogen Brings ?Bigfoot? to FX

Seth Rogen is getting animated for FX.

Rogen and his ?Pineapple Express? cohort have landed a pilot for an animated project, ?Bigfoot,? which centers on ?everyone?s favorite crypto-zoological hominid, as a modern day everyman who struggles with life?s philosophical quandaries as well as his own animalistic tendencies,? the network said Wednesday.

The project is based on the Bigfoot graphic-novel ?autobiographies? by writer and illustrator Graham Roumieu, who is also involved with the pilot.

Rogen and Goldberg are executive producing via their Point Grey Pictures. Roumieu is also executive producing, as are Matt McKenna (?American Dad?), who also wrote the pilot, Jimmy Miller and Sam Hansen of Mosaic, and Adam Reed and Matt Thompson of Floyd County Productions.

?We found Bigfoot!? Nick Grad, president of original programming, FX Networks and FX Productions, said of the project.

?This will be the greatest show about an animated Bigfoot ever made,? Rogen added.

In all, FX currently has seven comedy pilots in production, including ?The Comedians,? which stars Billy Crystal and Josh Gad; and ?Death Pact,? starring Tracy Morgan.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

SyFy orders '12 Monkeys' pilot | Inside TV | EW.com

SyFy orders '12 Monkeys' pilot

Terry Gilliam?s 1995 film 12 Monkeys may become a series at SyFy.

The cable net announced today that it?s developing a pilot about a time traveler from the post-apocalyptic future who appears in present day on a mission to locate and eradicate the source of a deadly plague that will eventually decimate the human race.

Production is set to begin in November on the script from Terry Matalas and Travis Fickett (Terra Nova, Nikita). The pilot is cast contingent ? meaning, if they can?t find actors to fill the roles originally played by the likes of Bruce Willis and Brad Pitt in the movie ? the project won?t go forward.

The film grossed over $160 million and earned Pitt an Academy Award nomination.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Sad to hear.

Monica Bellucci and Vincent Cassel Separate After 14 Years of Marriage | Comcast

Monica Bellucci and Vincent Cassel Separate After 14 Years of Marriage

Sad international split news.

Monica Bellucci and Vincent Cassel have separated "by mutual agreement" after 14 years of marriage, a rep for Cassel confirmed to Agence France-Presse . 

The actors met on the set of the 1996 French-language film  L'appartement and tied the knot in 1999. They have two daughters together, 8-year-old Deva and 3-year-old L?onie. 

The Italian-born Bellucci, who starred in The Passion of the Christ and the two Matrix sequels, told Grazia magazine back in April, referring to marriage, "We never know how long it will last." 

PHOTOS: Top 10 Jesus-inspired movies 

"Today, it works, but in a year...I don't know," she said. 

Around the same time, Cassel reportedly told Britain's  Closer magazine, "My wife and me are very different animals. This is probably the key to our relationship after 18 years together...We don't seek other people's approval." 

According to the Daily Mail , Bellucci is currently shooting a film in Serbia. 

The 48-year-old beauty was on the cover of the February 2013 issue of Vanity Fair Spain , telling the magazine that she and Cassel owned homes in London, Rome and his native Paris, and were thinking of buying another in Brazil?and that they were together but maintained separate lives. 

"I never get involved in the choice of his papers nor in mine," Bellucci said. "We are very independent, we live in different worlds: His friends are your friends, mine are different."

Up next for Cassel, who played Natalie Portman 's manipulative director in Black Swan and was most recently seen in Danny Boyle 's Trance, is a French-language feature update of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

James Spader Is Avengers' Ultron! | Movie News | Empire

James Spader Is Avengers' Ultron!
He's signed as the robo-baddie for Joss Whedon's sequel

Poor old DC. Just when they think they might have control of the superhero news cycle for a day by announcing where Superman/Batman will shoot, along comes Marvel with a casting bombshell that rains on its parade even as it mixes metaphors. What news, you ask? Only that James Spader will play the titular menace in Avengers sequel Age Of Ultron.

Originally announced by writer/director Joss Whedon at Comic-Con, Age Of Ultron will see Tony Stark and the shawarma-chomping gang taking on a brand new threat torn from the pages of Marvel comic lore and given a spit-and-polish origin story wash for the big screen. Ultron is a criminally insane, rogue sentient robot dedicated to conquest and the extermination of humanity. He comes loaded with several powers, including, strength, agility, stunning intelligence and, oh yes, a rage-filled loathing for our heroes and an intent to destroy them. Bad robot! Bad!

Spader seems like a fine choice to play the role, given his ability to play smarts, snark and menace when required. Plus he should have a proper handle on Whedon?s trademark snappy dialogue, assuming Ultron gets to be quippy. Marvel?s statement doesn?t specify if he?ll be suiting up or stepping into a performance capture outfit a la Mark Ruffalo?s take on the Hulk, but we?d guess the latter. Spader's never done cartoon voice work or performance-capture before, so this marks a brave new dawn for the actor. But don't worry: he got a message of encouragement from the last guy to tangle with the supergroup, as Tom Hiddleston tweeted his support (see below).

With Ruffalo, Robert Downey Jr., Chris Hemsworth, Chris Evans, and most likely Scarlett Johansson and Jeremy Renner back, the new cast will also include Elizabeth Olsen (assuming her deal closes) and a rumoured Aaron Taylor-Johnson as Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver.

Avengers: Age Of Ultron will be out on May 1, 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Vincent Cassel Finds Child 44 | Movie News | Empire

Vincent Cassel Finds Child 44

Hey you, directors! Yes, you. Have you recently lost a cast member from a film you?re working on? Need a top-notch replacement in a hurry? Then you need Casselfix? from Ronco! Casselfix? is the ideal solution when there?s a hole in your ensemble to plug or the head of your cast has dropped off and you need a replacement. Just ask Daniel Espinosa, who has used Casselfix? on Child 44 to plug a hole left by Philip Seymour Hoffman.

Yes, Hoffman has dropped out of the thriller, which has been shooting since June, and now Espinosa has turned to Vincent Cassel to replace him. Child 44 finds Tom Hardy as a Russian military copper investigating child murders during Stalin?s reign in the early 1950s. When he?s accused of treason, everyone begins to turn against him, including his wife (Noomi Rapace) and his boss (Gary Oldman). Cassel is joining a cast that also features Joel Kinnaman, Jason Clarke and Paddy Considine.

News of Cassel parachuting in to fill the gap comes in the wake of Ariel Kleiman hiring him for cult leader drama Partisan, which originally had Oscar Isaac in the main role. Cassel will work on Child 44 first before heading to Australia for Partisan.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been trying to see all of the episodes of the Monty Python documentary Almost the Truth on IFC. I saw the first 2 episodes: the early start of the careers of John Cleese, Michael Palin, Graham Chapman, Terry Jones, and Eric Idle on television were on the Week that Was and The Frost Report.

Legendary TV Interviewer David Frost Dies at Age 74 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Legendary TV Interviewer David Frost Dies at Age 74

LONDON (AP) ? Veteran British journalist and broadcaster David Frost, who won fame around the world for his TV interviews with former President Richard Nixon, has died, his family told the BBC. He was 74.

Frost died of a suspected heart attack on Saturday night aboard the Queen Elizabeth cruise ship, where he was due to give a speech, the family said. The cruise company Cunard said its vessel left the English port of Southampton on Saturday for a 10-day cruise in the Mediterranean.

Known both for an amiable personality and incisive interviews with leading public figures, Frost?s career in television news and entertainment spanned almost half a century.

He was the only person to have interviewed all six British prime ministers serving between 1964 and 2007 and the seven U.S. presidents in office between 1969 and 2008. Outside world affairs, his roster ranged from Orson Welles to Muhammad Ali to Clint Eastwood.

Prime Minister David Cameron was quick to send his condolences, praising Frost for being an ?extraordinary man with charm, wit, talent, intelligence and warmth in equal measure.?

?The Nixon interviews were among the great broadcast moments ? but there were many other brilliant interviews,? Cameron said. ?He could be ? and certainly was with me ? both a friend and a fearsome interviewer.?

The BBC said it received a statement from Frost?s family saying it was devastated and asking ?for privacy at this difficult time.?

Frost began television hosting while still a student at Cambridge University. He went on to host the BBC?s satirical news show ?The Week That Was? in the early 1960s, and, later, a sketch show called ?The Frost Report? and a long-running BBC Sunday show, ?Breakfast with Frost.? His signature, ?Hello, good evening and welcome? was often mimicked.

While popular in Britain and beginning to launch a career on U.S. television, Frost did not become internationally known until 1977, when he secured a series of television interviews with Nixon.

The dramatic face-to-face was make-or-break both for him and for the ex-president, who was trying to salvage his reputation after resigning from the White House in disgrace following the Watergate scandal three years earlier.

At the time, it was the most widely watched news interview in the history of TV.

The interviewer and his subject sparred through the first part of the interview, but Frost later said he realized he didn?t have what he wanted as it wound down.

Nixon had acknowledged mistakes, but Frost pressed him on whether that was enough. Americans, he said, wanted to hear him own up to wrongdoing and acknowledge abuse of power ? and ?unless you say it, you?re going to be haunted for the rest of your life.?

?That was totally off-the-cuff,? Frost later said. ?That was totally ad-lib. In fact, I threw my clipboard down just to indicate that it was not prepared in any way ? I just knew at that moment that Richard Nixon was more vulnerable than he?d ever be in his life. And I knew I had to get it right.?

After more pressing, Nixon relented. ?I let the American people down and I have to carry that burden with me for the rest of my life,? he said.

The dramatic face-off went on to spawn a hit play. And in 2008, a new generation was introduced to Frost?s work with the Oscar-nominated movie ?Frost/Nixon,? starring Michael Sheen as Frost and Frank Langella as Nixon.

Frost was born on Apr. 7, 1939, the son of a Methodist preacher. Besides hosting, he set up his own company, which gave birth to many more popular British programs.

?Breakfast with Frost? ran on the BBC for 12 years until 2005, and the game show ?Through the Keyhole? from 1987 to 2008. He had recently been working for Al Jazeera International.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Jonah Nolan & J.J. Abrams Plan Westworld Series For HBO | Movie News | Empire

Jonah Nolan & J.J. Abrams Plan Westworld Series For HBO
The robots are revolting again

In the last decade or so there have been several attempts to remake Michael Crichton?s 1973 cult sci-fi pic Westworld on the big screen, with Joel Silver taking a stab, Arnold Schwarzenegger considering starring and, in 2005, Tarsem Singh attached to direct. Now, genre titans Jonah Nolan and J.J. Abrams? Bad Robot company have united to bring the story as a series to HBO.

It?s all thanks to producer Jerry Weintraub ? himself a man of considerable influence ? who has been driving the remake idea for years. It?s not yet known how closely the show?s plotline will mirror the original story, though we'd guess the basics will stay: holidaymakers at an amusement park for adults are menaced when the robot characters (particularly a gunslinger played by Yul Brynner) malfunction and turn homicidal.

As of right now, the US cable channel (home to Game Of Thrones and True Blood) has given the go-ahead for a pilot that Nolan will write with his wife, Lisa Joy, and direct. Abrams and Bryan Burk will produce the show, which means that Bad Robot is overseeing a show about, well, bad robots.

Nolan (brother of Christopher, and regular co-writer on the Dark Knight films) is a proven TV quantity after spending two seasons running successful drama Person Of Interest. It?ll be intriguing to see what they pull together, especially as Westworld's success has proved troublesome to replicate, judging by a dodgy sequel and an abortive original TV spin-off that aired in 1980.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Kurt Russell Confirmed For Fast & Furious 7 | Movie News | Empire

Kurt Russell Confirmed For Fast & Furious 7
Courtesy of Mr. Vin Diesel

Though he?s been linked to the film for a while now, Kurt Russell has seemed to be more of a rumour than an actual cast member of Fast & Furious 7. Now, thanks to the sterling Facebook work of Vin Diesel (who should really get a PR credit on the film), we have confirmation that he?s well and truly part of the production, with the first picture of him shooting a scene with Vin and Paul Walker.

Exactly what Russell will be doing in the movie has yet to be revealed, though we do know the film will find the Fast gang enjoying the benefits of freedom thanks to their efforts in the sixth outing, at least until Owen Shaw?s tough nut brother (Jason Statham's Ian) shows up to take a little vengeance.

If you were wondering where all the cars had disappeared to ? since they?re part of the appeal for a big portion of the audience ? Ludacris has your back, providing an Instagram video peek at some of the motors that will show up. Note: no Segway to be found. AGAIN. 

With Diesel, Walker, Russell Statham and Ludacris all aboard, the cast also includes Michelle Rodriguez, Jordana Brewster, Tyrese Gibson, Dwayne Johnson Lucas Black, Tony Jaa and Djimon Hounsou. James Wan is busy getting it all on film ready for a July 11 release Stateside. Fast & Furious 7 will hit our cinemas on July 25.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

NBC Planning Constantine As A TV Series | Movie News | Empire

NBC Planning Constantine As A TV Series
David Goyer and Daniel Cerone writing pilot

While DC has so far struggled to make a big-screen impact beyond Superman and Batman, it's consistently had more success with episodic television. Smallville (Superman) gave way to Arrow (Green Arrow), which is soon to be joined by The Flash and the pre-Batman Gotham, about Commissioner Gordon and the Gotham PD. Now NBC are getting in on the action, developing a series based on John Constantine, star of DC/Vertigo's Hellblazer series. David S. Goyer (who else?) is writing the pilot, with Mentalist exec-producer Daniel Cerone.

John Constantine, the cynical, manipulative, trenchcoated, chain-smoking urban magician, was created by the legendary Alan Moore in 1985, as a supporting character in his famous Swamp Thing run. It was Swamp Thing's title, but the scene-stealing Constantine immediately became the story's engine, installing himself essentially as Swamp Thing's manager in an arc involving the Brujeria: a black magic chaos cult who had quietly taken over the world and were next intent on the destruction of Heaven.

Constantine grew to the extent that he was given his own series in 1988 (initially to be called Hellraiser until a certain Clive Barker film forced a re-think). With Moore disinclined to write it himself, the job fell to fellow Northampton resident Jamie Delano, whose lengthy run was followed by sterling work from Garth Ennis, Paul Jenkins, Warren Ellis, Brian Azzarello, Mike Carey, Denise Mina, Andy Diggle and Pete Milligan (among many others, including Neil Gaiman). After 25 years, post DC's New 52 re-jig, Hellblazer was retired last February at issue 300, and Constantine was folded into regular DC continuity, both in his own more mainstream series, and as part of the Justice League Dark.

There was, of course, a Constantine film in 2005, which got some things right, but re-cast the Liverpudlian Sting-lookalike Constantine as Keanu Reeves, turned his taxi-driving compatriot Chas into a teen sidekick (Shia LaBeouf), gave him a crucifix-shotgun and had him pack in the gaspers. A television series then, has every opportunity to do the thing properly - even if somewhere like HBO would seem a better home for sweary fights with demons than primetime NBC. There's also scope for appearances by other characters in the DC pantheon: Swamp Thing, obviously, but Constantine has also encountered Shade, Sandman, Animal Man, Zatanna, The Phantom Stranger and various others (including Batman).

Where this leaves Guillermo Del Toro's own mooted Justice League Dark project is unclear, although given that DC's TV and film projects have hitherto not interconnected, it's possible a movie and a show could exist independently, side-by-side. What we do know is that Goyer and Cerone have a "script plus penalty" deal, which means they get paid for the script, plus more if the show doesn't go into production. That means it's often more economical for a studio to actually make a show than not make it. So the signs are good for Constantine to at least reach the pilot stage. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2013)

Thor The Dark World featurette


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2013)

Atlantis will air on BBC America November 23

'Atlantis' review: Is BBC One's new series a gift from the gods? - Atlantis News - TV - Digital Spy

Given the strong talent attached to BBC One's new fantasy drama Atlantis - a dream team of Misfits creator Howard Overman and Merlin's Johnny Capps and Julian Murphy - it's understandable that fantasy fans, in particular Merlin aficionados, have been chomping at the bit for this one.

But now that the show's finally hit the airwaves, does it meet and even surpass our expectations? Or is that wealth of anticipation as much a curse as a blessing (no pun intended?).

The positives are that Atlantis boasts both a strong cast and terrific visuals. 'The Earth Bull' looks fantastic, and across the episode's 47-minute run time we're treated to some wonderfully epic visuals, with the magic of television transforming a chilly set in Wales into what feels like a vibrant, living and breathing city.

Set, costume and the realisation of the show's fantasy elements all impress - the Minotaur, lurking in the shadows, looks particularly great.

As with Merlin, talented young newcomers have wisely been paired with some more recognizable fans, including some with serious cult credentials - the addition of Alexander Siddig, here playing the King of Atlantis, to any program is a definite boon.

Jack Donnelly is an attractive, likeable lead - those shirtless scenes will go down well with the Tumblr crowd - and Mark Addy plays to his strengths as a rather unconventional Hercules, essentially Robert Baratheon played for laughs.

Addy's blustering strongman shares a fun dynamic with Donnelly's Jason and Robert Emms's "triangle guy" Pythagoras, while Sarah Parish is as brilliant as you'd expect as you'd expect in the 'Evil Queen' role.


The problems with the Atlantis premiere do not lie in its cast or its on-screen realisation, but in its script. A certain amount of 'pilot-itis' - heavy-handed establishing of characters and premise - is to be expected from most series openers, but there's other issues here.

While it's obviously important in a show like this to keep the pace up, for fear of boring younger viewers, Jason acclimatises to his surprising new situation far too rapidly, and while it's a bold move for Atlantis to tackle the Minotaur in its first episode, the ploy ultimately backfires. With the legendary beast vanquished so quickly, you're left wondering 'Is that it?'

The biggest problem though - one that Merlin fans will no doubt pick up on - is that, with its square-jawed hero, his intellectual friend with hidden strengths, the beautiful and gentle love interest, a tyrannical ruler and - to come next week - a trustworthy companion doomed to a monstrous fate, Atlantis is sticking far too rigidly to a tried-and-tested format.

To his credit, writer Overman does successfully set up a rather intriguing story arc to play out in future episodes: what is Jason's destiny? Is his father really dead? Who is the Oracle (Juliet Stevenson)? Is she - as we suspect - actually Jason's mother?

Merlin came on in leaps and bounds following its uneven first episode, so fingers crossed that Atlantis will grow and flourish in similar fashion. Right now the show is far from perfect, but it is good, solid fun and, with a few tweaks, absolutely has the potential to become the next big family-friendly hit.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Skinwalker Ranch


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Hugh Jackman Set For Chappie | Movie News | Empire

Hugh Jackman Set For Chappie
He'll join Neill Blomkamp's latest

Hugh Jackman might be enjoying a break between projects ? sort of, since he?s been on the promotional trail for his latest film, kidnap drama Prisoners ? but he has plenty of movies lined up and has just added another to the list. Speaking at a press conference at the Zurich Film Festival, he announced he?s taken a role in Neill Blomkamp?s robo-action-comedy Chappie.

?I am doing a role in Neill?s new film, called Chappie, which we shoot in Johannesburg,? Jackman said, as reported by Screen International. ?I?m there for a couple of weeks at the beginning of next year.?

Sharlto Copley will be voicing the titular droid, an advanced machine stolen by two gangsters (rappers Ninja and Yolandi Visser) who look to use the robot for their own criminal ends. Eugene Khumbanyiwa and Elysium?s Jose Pablo Cantillo are also aboard the film, which Blomkamp wrote with Terri Tatchell. There's no word on Jackman's precise role yet, but look out for that soon.

In related Jackman news, he touched upon his seemingly stalled plans for a Broadway musical based on Houdini, saying that he's still mulling whether to do it. And talking of performers, there?s the new film of PT Barnum?s life, The Greatest Showman On Earth. "I thought it would stay in active development, if I?m honest, because new musicals are very difficult,? says Jackman. ?But just recently it?s taken a real turn and there?s some real momentum so watch this space.?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2013)

Colin Farrell And Paula Patton In Talks For Lead Roles In Duncan Jones' WORLD OF WARCRAFT

Colin Farrell And Paula Patton In Talks For Lead Roles In Duncan Jones' WORLD OF WARCRAFT

According to Deadline, casting is already well underway for Legendary Pictures and Atlas Entertainment's World of Warcraft (which now looks set to be distributed by Universal after the former's recent split with Warner Bros.). Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol star Paula Patton is apparently in talks for a lead role, as is Daredevil and Total Recall's Colin Farrell. He's apparently not a dead cert at this point, with sources telling the site that it's currently 50/50. Director Duncan Jones (Source Code) is also testing with other actors for other major roles in the video game adaptation.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

Geoffrey Rush Joins Gerard Butler & Nikolaj Coster-Waldau In GODS OF EGYPT

Geoffrey Rush Joins Gerard Butler & Nikolaj Coster-Waldau In GODS OF EGYPT

Alex Proyas will co-write and direct this fantasy flick which focuses on deities from Egyptian mythology, and as you can see he's assembled quite a cast so far.

We've kept this one just under our radar until casting began to heat up, and that it most certainly has! The Alex Proyas (The Crow, Dark City) directed Gods Of Egypt will tell the story of Horus' mission to avenge his father Osiris' (god of the Underworld) death at the hands of his uncle, Set (god of the desert) joining forces with a human hero (isn't there always one?) in the process. Game Of Thrones' Nikolaj Coster-Waldau will play Horus, Gerard Butler will play Set, and Geoffrey Rush has now signed on to play the sun god Ra, father of Set and Osiris. Proyas wrote the script with Burk Sharpless and Matt Sazama, who are behind Universal?s upcoming horror saga Dracula Untold .This sounds interesting, and could be something special...then again it could also be Clash Of The Titans!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

STAR TREK... INTO THE WOODS? First Look At Chris Pine As Prince Charming (Video)

STAR TREK... INTO THE WOODS? First Look At Chris Pine As Prince Charming (Video)

Director Rob Marshall ("Chicago") is bringing the Tony-winning original musical, Into The Woods, to the big screen. Hit the jump to see Chris Pine as Prince Charming, Anna Kendrick as Cinderella, Emily Blunt as the Baker's Wife, and MacKenzie Mauzy as Rapunzel.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2013)

Thor featurette #2


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2013)

I, Frankenstein


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

Peter Dinklage To Star In R-Rated Leprechaun Comedy | Movie News | Empire

Peter Dinklage To Star In R-Rated Leprechaun Comedy 
Think Bad Santa, but with more Tyrion Lannister


Paramount has Tyrion Lannister (or Bolivar Trask, depending on your poison) ready to star in an R-rated comedy. Peter Dinklage will play a sharp-tongued man who tells people he's a real leprechaun. Producers say that the tone will be Bad Santa-like, though hopefully it won't see Dinklage playing an angry elf. 

On this unnamed project's writing detail is Andrew Dodge, the man who wrote Jason Bateman's upcoming directorial debut, Bad Words. That film centres on a group of foul-mouthed kids who are part of a spelling bee, so expect similarly fruity language in Dinklage's leading man comedy outing.

Recently, Dinklage's work in Game Of Thrones has won him an Emmy and a Golden Globe, and judging by the fawning crowds at Comic-Con this year, where he was heralded as some sort of god, the two-time Death At A Funeral veteran will remain in the spotlight for a long time. If you haven't already, be sure to check out his performance in Thomas McCarthy's The Station Agent, which proves that he'd been turning in fantastic dramatic performances years before he got locked up in The Eyrie.

Dinklage will next be seen on the big screen as X-Men: Days Of Future Past's bad guy, Bolivar Trask, when the mutant movie hits cinemas on May 22, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Big Ass Spider


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Liev Schreiber To Host SUPERHEROES: A NEVER-ENDING BATTLE
> 
> Liev Schreiber To Host SUPERHEROES: A NEVER-ENDING BATTLE
> 
> ...



The first hour did not air last week. There are 2 hours starting at 8 EST tonight.

Superheroes: A Never-Ending Battle, PBS Documentary Examines the History of the Comic Book Industry


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Non-Stop


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2013)

Thor clip #4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Vikings production blog

Vikings Production Blog Vikings - History.com

Vikings food and shields
Q & A with George Blagden and Travis Fimmel


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Doctor Strange Gets The Magic Green Light | Movie News | Empire

Doctor Strange Gets The Magic Green Light

The Doctor Strange movie may not be exactly new news, but the project has definitely moved on since the story first emerged. Marvel's top dog Kevin Feige, currently doing the press rounds to promote Thor: The Dark World, crystalised the studio's thinking in an interview with Movies.com. To whit: "It's in active development right now.?

?Doc Strange, as I?ve been saying for years, is a movie I believe we should make," Feige elaborated. "We?re just figuring out how to make it a great movie. 

Marvel's Phase 3 will kick off with Edgar Wright?s Ant-Man in late 2015, followed by two yet-to-be-officially-announced projects in the summer of 2016 and ?17 respectively. Feige was tight-lipped about which of these would be Doctor Strange, if either. 

?Whether that?s one of the movies we announce for 2016 or 2017, we have to see,? he said. ?I think it?ll be the middle of next year before we announce officially what the post Ant-Man films will be. Stuff might happen before that. It?s too early to tell.?

We suspect Feige is a little further on than he's admitting, since he said they already have "some ideas of what we're doing" in 2016 and 2017 that ruled out a female superhero-led film in the next few years, and our guess is that Strange will end up in one of those two slots. Still, Marvel is keeping its powder dry until Ant-Man is a little closer to shooting and Phase 2 is further advanced. In the meantime, we've kicked some ideas around on who should play the Sorcerer Supreme.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

UPDATED: ‘Simpsons’ Will ‘Retire’ Teacher Played by Marcia Wallace | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Simpsons? Will ?Retire? Teacher Played by Marcia Wallace

UPDATED: Mrs. Edna Krabappel, the chain-smoking fourth grade teacher with a derisive laugh on ?The Simpsons,? will be retired after more than two decades on the show following the news that Marcia Wallace, the comedienne who gave voice to the character, died Friday at the age of 70 from complications related to breast cancer.

?I was tremendously saddened to learn this morning of the passing of the brilliant and gracious Marcia Wallace,? executive producer Al Jean said in a statement on Saturday. ?She was beloved by all at ?The Simpsons? and we intend to retire her irreplaceable character.?

PREVIOUSLY: Marcia Wallace, the star of ?The Bob Newhart Show? and ?The Simpsons,? died Friday, confirmed Al Jean, the executive producer of ?The Simpsons,? on Saturday. Wallace, 70, died of complications related to breast cancer.

Wallace?s blazing red hair and bubbly delivery were tailormade for the role of outer-office receptionist Carol, who worked for the straight-laced Bob Hartley, the psychologist played by Newhart on the hit CBS show of the 1970s.

She would remain with ?The Bob Newhart Show? for its six-season run before making guest appearances on shows such as ?ALF? and ?Murphy Brown.? She became a regular presence on game shows such as ?The 25,000 Pyramid? and ?The Hollywood Squares.?

She would also build a second career as a voice-over actress, giving life to Edna Krabappel, Bart Simpson?s teacher on ?The Simpsons.? The role, a sublime parody of disaffected instruction, earned her an Emmy Award for Outstanding Voice-Over Performance in 1992.

Wallace?s career began with a semi-regular stint on ?The Merv Griffin Show,? and also involved successful forays on the New York and Los Angeles state where she appeared in productions of ?The Vagina Monologues,? ?Gypsy? and ?The Prisoner of Second Avenue.?

Wallace was diagnosed with breast cancer in 1985 and became involved in charitable groups involved with treating the disease.

She is survived by a son. She is predeceased by a husband, Dennis Hawley.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

Exclusive New X-Men: Days Of Future Past Stills | Movie News | Empire

Exclusive New X-Men: Days Of Future Past Stills
A special look at Singer's mutants, new and old

It?s a good time to be a mutie lover. On Tuesday, the first trailer for Bryan Singer?s X-Men: Days Of Future Past will arrive, while next Thursday will see the launch of the new issue of Empire, featuring a world exclusive report from the film?s Montreal set.

Just to wet your whistle and/or whet your appetite, today we?re delighted to unveil seven new images from the epic mutant mash-up that will see two generations of X-Men ? the First Class cast of Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence and Nicholas Hoult and the ?original? cast including Hugh Jackman, Ellen Page, Ian McKellen, Patrick Stewart, Halle Berry, Anna Paquin and more ? fighting a desperate battle to save mutantkind on two fronts, across two timelines.

The pics give us our first look at a bullet-pocked Wolverine, relaxing in 1973 with a bottle of whiskey; Lawrence on set as Raven Darkholme; Singer directing Patrick Stewart as Professor X in the film?s future-set sequences; Page (as Kitty Pryde) and Shawn Ashmore as Iceman (also in the future section) and, because an X-Men movie can?t be an X-Men movie without it, Charles Xavier (McAvoy) and Magneto (Fassbender) playing chess.

Gaze at the new snaps, marvel at the trailer on Tuesday and then pick up the new issue of Empire from Thursday October 31 to learn all sorts of amazing info about the biggest X-Men movie to date.

X-Men: Days Of Future Past is out on May 22, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

X-Men: Days Of Future Past Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

John Larroquette Joins Fox’s ‘Almost Human’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

John Larroquette Joins Fox?s ?Almost Human?

?Almost Human? just added another human in the form of actor John Larroquette.

The veteran thespian will play a genius roboticist named Nigel in the futuristic Fox thriller, which recently pushed its release date back two weeks.

The Emmy-winner was most recently on NBC?s ?Deception? and a series regular on ?Boston Legal,? but Larroquette will probably forever be best known for his starring role as Dan Fielding on the 1980s and ?90s sitcom, ?Night Court.?

?Almost Human? takes place in the year 2048, when every cop is required to be paired up with an android partner. The action-drama stars Karl Urban and Michael Ealy. The series was created by ?Fringe? showrunner J.H. Wyman. Among its executive producers is J.J. Abrams, of ?Lost? and ?Star Trek? fame.

?Almost Human? will now premiere Sunday Nov. 17 after a Fox Sports football double-header. The second episode airs the following evening in its regular time slot debut.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Gerard Butler Says London Has Fallen | Movie News | Empire

Gerard Butler Says London Has Fallen
Aaron Eckhart & Morgan Freeman on for Olympus sequel

Though we?re still slightly pinching ourselves to figure out if this is real, the word arrives from Screen International, not some random rumour site, so we?re going to trust it. A sequel to Olympus Has Fallen is in development, Gerard Butler, Aaron Eckhart, Morgan Freeman and more are on to return and it?ll be called London Has Fallen.

In the seemingly endless series of films where London Gets It In The Neck (damn these good tax incentives and excellent production facilities!), Nu Image is putting together a package deal for the new movie ready to tempt buyers at the American Film Market.

This time, the plot will see a terrorist threat to the capital during the funeral of the Prime Minister. Naturally, Eckhart?s President Benjamin Asher, ace Secret Service officer Mike Banning (Butler) and Speaker Trumbull (Freeman) are all present and must now wade in to help. Angela Bassett and Radha Mitchell will show up again too and the producers are looking for someone to play an MI6 agent.

Original writers Katrin Benedikt and Creighton Rothenberger are back on script duty and shooting is scheduled for May next year. One person who isn?t on board is director Antoine Fuqua, so the producers are already taking meetings with potential replacements. Chalk up another one for the film that won the battle of the White House Action Nonsense Thrillers this year?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

British Actor Nigel Davenport Dies | Movie News | Empire

British Actor Nigel Davenport Dies 
Chariots Of Fire man was 85

Nigel Davenport, veteran British character actor and father of actor Jack, has died. He was 85.

In a career that spanned half of a century, the imposing Davenport was perhaps best known for his work in Fred Zinnemann?s A Man for All Seasons and as aristocratic Olympic official Lord Birkenhead in the Oscar-triumphing Chariots Of Fire. He was a stalwart on the small screen, too, with appearances in shows as diverse as The Saint, The Avengers, Howards' Way, South Riding and, more recently, Midsomer Murders.

An Oxford graduate, he earned his spurs on the West End stage. He understudied in a Savoy Theatre run of Noel Coward's Relative Values before joining the English Stage Company and appearing in plays on both sides of the Atlantic.

Davenport started small on the big screen with a walk-on in Tony Richardson's new wave classic Look Back In Anger and a cameo as a bobby on the beat in Peeping Tom. A pair of historical dramas, 1966's A Man For All Seasons, in which he played the Duke of Norfolk, and Mary, Queen Of Scots, marked a promotion to chunkier parts in prestige projects.

Stanley Kubrick considered him for the voice of HAL 900 - he read its lines opposite Keir Dullea and Gary Lockwood - before eventually settling on Canadian actor Douglas Rain for the job.

Davenport is survived by his daughter Laura and sons Jack and Hugo.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Aaron Taylor-Johnson Officially On For Avengers 2 | Movie News | Empire

Aaron Taylor-Johnson Officially On For Avengers 2

Despite the fact that everyone's been assuming that Aaron Taylor-Johnson was confirmed as Quicksilver for The Avengers: Age Of Ultron, in reality, it has taken months for him ? or his representatives, at least ? to make a deal with Marvel. The ink is now dry, however, and he is confirmed for Joss Whedon?s superhero sequel.

The actor?s name first surfaced in June, when he was reported as Marvel?s first choice for the role back in the days when we didn?t even know what the film would be called beyond ?Avengers 2?? According to The Wrap, the big sticking point for officially coming aboard was his promotional commitments to Godzilla. But diaries have now been consulted, schedules juggled and compromises made so that he can both hit the road on a press tour and suit up as Pietro Maximoff, brother to Wanda, AKA Scarlet Witch (you can get an introduction to them both right here).

While her own casting hasn?t been officially confirmed, word comes (via Samuel L. Jackson!) that Elizabeth Olsen is set as Scarlet Witch.

With Robert Downey Jr., Chris Evans, Chris Hemsworth and Mark Ruffalo among those returning for the new film, shooting is set to get under way early next year in the UK, where everyone will be battling rogue robot Ultron, played by James Spader.

Taylor-Johnson, as mentioned, has Godzilla next set for release and the monster movie stomps across our screens on May 16.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Bill Murray Will Say B.O.O. | Movie News | Empire

Bill Murray Will Say B.O.O.
Octavia Spencer and Jennifer Coolidge also aboard

Though it already boasts the tonsil talents of Seth Rogen and Melissa McCarthy, two people proven to be thoroughly funny, DreamWorks Animation isn?t stopping there with regards to B.O.O.: Bureau Of Otherworldly Operations. The company has announced via Twitter that Bill Murray, Octavia Spencer and Jennifer Coolidge are now among the cast.

Billed as a supernatural action comedy, the new film finds a pair of bumbling ghosts (Rogen and McCarthy) who join the Bureau and do their best to take down evil spirits. A real threat emerges when they must tackle the Most Wanted Haunter.

Murray is set to play a villainous spirit called Addison Drake, while Spencer is the no-nonsense Captain Book and Coolidge is ditzy transitions-relations officer Carol Sue. They join an ensemble that also includes Rashida Jones and Matt Bomer.

Tony Leonidis is directing from a script by Tom Wheeler. ?Bill Murray is the perfect actor to bring this character to life ? or should I say ?after-life?? says Leondis in the official statement. ?Along with Jennifer and Octavia, this is a dream cast. I can?t imagine a team more capable of packing a funnier punch to this broadly comedic ghost story.? We can but hope they all deliver. 

B.O.O. is set to haunt our cinemas on July 17, 2015. The big question now ? will Bill Murray have to bust himself? And will it make him feel good?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Helix trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Robert Rodriguez Launching From Dusk Till Dawn TV Series | Movie News | Empire

Robert Rodriguez Launching From Dusk Till Dawn TV Series
Don Johnson & D.J. Cotrona are among the cast

One day, it seems, every Robert Rodriguez film will eventually become a TV series. While El Mariachi: The Series is proceeding without his involvement, Rodriguez is very much a part of bringing From Dusk Till Dawn to the box via his El Rey network in the US.

The show is planned as a 10-episode serialized drama (at least to begin with), and is firmly based on the movie, albeit without George Clooney and Quentin Tarantino in the lead roles. We?re promised a supernatural crime saga focused on bank robber, Seth Gecko (D.J. Cotrona) and his violent, unpredictable brother, Richard ?Richie? Gecko (Zane Holtz), who are wanted by Sheriff Earl McGraw (Don Johnson, taking over the part from Michael Parks) and a new character, Texas Ranger Freddie Gonzalez (Jesse Garcia) after a bank heist left several people dead.

While on an escape route to Mexico, Seth and Richie encounter former minister Jacob Fuller and his family who they take hostage. Using the family RV to make a run for the Mexican border, chaos ensues when the group detours to a strip club that is unknowingly populated by vampires, and forces them to fight until dawn in order to get out alive. The series deepens the tone of the film, adds new characters and backstories and expands the Mesoamerican mythology behind the vampires.

"If the movie?s the short story, the series is the novel,? says Rodriguez. "We have assembled an amazing cast and crew, and viewers can expect to be part of a wild ride when the series premieres on El Rey Network.? He?s helping to kick the series off by directing the first two episodes, but Carlos Coto is serving as the show?s executive producer. Miramax will be distributing the series outside the States, though not in the UK, where there?s no channel on board just yet.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett Wooed to Return for ‘AHS’ Season 4 | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Kathy Bates, Angela Bassett Wooed to Return for ?AHS? Season 4

Fans who enjoy the creepy elements brought to the table by Kathy Bates and Angela Bassett in ?American Horror Story: Coven? are in for some good news. Both actresses have been approached to return to season four of the show. 

Entertainment Weekly writes that the actresses, who play immortal archenemies Madame LaLaurie and Marie Laveaux in the latest season of the FX show, are coveted by series co-creator Ryan Murphy for future seasons of the show. 

?I have approached them and they wanna do it,? Murphy told the magazine, adding ?That?s very exciting when you can work with A.) actresses you?ve always idolized and B.) those two are loving this season. They love what they get to do. Kathy Bates sent the writers a basket of plush toys all in the shapes of disemboweled organs. It doesn?t get better than when an Oscar winner sends you a grab bag of stuffed pancreas to say ?Thank you and job well done.??


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

https://www.nerdist.com/2013/11/agents-of-s-h-i-e-l-d-to-feature-thor-2-crossover/

AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D. to Feature THOR 2 Crossover

On Friday, it?s Hammer Time once more, as Norse mythology nerds and Tumblr-addicted Loki fans will at long last be able to return to Asgard in Marvel?s Thor: The Dark World. The film, which as you?ll see in my review later this week is quite enjoyable, isn?t where the Nine Realms-spanning fun stops though. Marvel revealed that on the November 19th episode of Marvel?s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., the sweeps week story line will intersect with the ending of Thor: The Dark World. 

Just what kind of intersection are we talking about? According to the official Marvel description, ?In the aftermath of the events chronicled in the feature film Marvel?s Thor: The Dark World, Coulson and the Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. pick up the pieces ? one of which threatens to destroy a member of the team.? The episode, titled ?The Well?, is directed by Star Trek actor/NCIS: Los Angeles director Jonathan Frakes and will hopefully be a shot in the arm for the series and help it feel more directly connected.

In a recap for The Hollywood Reporter, Nick Fury co-creator Jim Steranko offered this appraisal of the series thus far: ?The sometimes-manic, sometimes-plodding quality of the previous eps has settled into a pragmatic, if sometimes predictable comfort zone.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

The CW Is Rebooting ‘Tales From the Darkside’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

The CW Is Rebooting ?Tales From the Darkside?

"Sleepy Hollow? producers Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman are teaming with author Joe Hill (?Locke & Key?) to resurrect the eighties TV horror anthology series ?Tales from the Darkside,? Vulture hears. 

The CW has been looking to develop a new take on the syndicated series for a while now, and with Hill, Kurtzman and Orci on board, the network has ordered a script for the project. The CW is also poised to move quickly on the project: If it likes the script, the network could air the reboot as soon as this summer. Like the original George A. Romero-created series, the new ?Tales? episodes will be 30 minutes long, episodes will be self-contained and every minute will be designed to scare the hell out of viewers. 

Mitch Galin, Heather Kadin, and Jerry Golod will also serve as exec producers on the project, with Hill writing the script. The CW?s already proven it can scare up good rating in the summer with retro fare: Its new take on ?Whose Line Is It Anyway?? was a big success. OK, Fox: Ball?s in your court to bring back ?The X-Files.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2013)

AMC Renews Hell on Wheels for an Expanded Fourth Season

AMC Renews Hell on Wheels for an Expanded Fourth Season

AMC announced today that it renewed its original Western drama Hell on Wheels for an expanded fourth season. For its third season, Hell on Wheels was moved to Saturday ? a day that AMC has traditionally devoted to classic Western films and television shows ? and the show attracted a larger audience than it had in its second season on Sunday nights. In its third season, Hell on Wheels delivered an average audience of 3.3 million viewers, live and with three days of time shifting.

?John Wirth and his team on both sides of the camera delivered a remarkable third season and Hell On Wheels fans responded. We are so proud of this show and congratulate everyone who has contributed to its success,? said Charlie Collier, AMC president. ?AMC has served passionate Western fans for three decades, so it is particularly gratifying to see these viewers capping off their Saturdays with an original Western on what has historically been a tough night of the week for television. Our commitment to the genre is unwavering and we look forward to continuing to super-serve this audience with an expanded fourth season of Hell on Wheels.?

The season four renewal is for 13 episodes, following 10 hours in each of its first three seasons. Hell on Wheels will return to AMC next summer.

Executive produced by showrunner John Wirth (Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles, Falling Skies, The Cape), Mark Richard and Jeremy Gold, EVP of Creative Affairs, Endemol Studios, and starring Anson Mount, Colm Meaney, and Common, Hell on Wheels was developed by Endemol USA. The series is produced by leading independent studio, Entertainment One (eOne) and Nomadic Pictures. eOne?s Television CEO John Morayniss and EVP US scripted television Michael Rosenberg oversee production in partnership with co-producers Mike Frislev and Chad Oakes from Nomadic Pictures.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2013)

‘The Killing’: Netflix Lets AMC Series Live On | Variety

?The Killing? Lives: Netflix Orders Six Final Episodes

?The Killing? has cheated death for a second time.

Netflix has ordered six episodes of what it is calling a fourth and final limited season to wrap up the Fox TV Studios series that began on AMC in 2011.

Veena Sud is back as showrunner of the moody drama that stars Mireille Enos and Joel Kinnaman as Seattle detectives enmeshed in murder cases. The U.S. adaptation is based on the Danish skein ?Forbrydelsen.?

?Killing? was canceled by AMC in 2012 after two seasons, only to be revived when Netflix teamed with the cabler in a shared-window pact. After a low-rated third season, AMC opted to ax the show again earlier this year. But Fox TV Studios, Sud and her reps at WME quietly assembled a pitch for a final half-dozen segs that was strong enough to interest Netflix, given the show?s existing following. The first three seasons of the show are already available for streaming on the service.

Netflix emphasized in announcing the pickup the ?Killing? this time around will be exclusive to its worldwide subscribers, which now number more than 40 million. As with all of its original series, Netflix will make the six segs available all at once, though a premiere date has not been specified. Production is expected to begin in February in Vancouver.

?The rich, serialized storytelling in ?The Killing? thrives on Netflix, and we believe that it is only fitting to give Sarah Linden and Stephen Holder a proper send off,? said Cindy Holland, veep of original content for Netflix. ?We are looking forward to offering fans ? both existing and new ? a series that we know is perfectly suited for on-demand viewing.?

Fox TV Studios topper David Madden said: ?It?s a true testament to ?The Killing? creator Veena Sud, and the stellar cast led so compellingly by Mireille Enos and Joel Kinnaman, that fans remained so passionate about the show. We?re gratified that our partners at Netflix recognized this.?

Mikkel Bondesen is exec producer of ?Killing? along with Sud.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)

Eight Great TV Series You Probably Haven

Eight Great TV Series (or Mini-Series) You Probably Haven?t Seen


Who needs new TV shows? In this week?s issue of the magazine, our critics show us what?s in their personal collections of old culture, much of it you might?ve missed. All of it is available online, somewhere. Herewith, Matt Zoller Seitz on the eight great TV series you probably haven?t seen and seven great single episodes (or TV movies) you can find online. 






SERIES



1. The Comeback (2005) 
 This HBO faux-reality program from Sex and the City showrunner Michael Patrick King follows washed-up sitcom actress Valerie Cherish (Lisa Kudrow) as she struggles to reignite her career. It?s one of the greatest one-season wonders in TV history, as corrosively funny and honest as early Albert Brooks: It?s hide-under-the-couch humor.


2. The Richard Pryor Show (1977)
 You know Pryor as the foulmouthed storytelling genius of standup comedy and the mostly watered-down clown of scripted features, but you might not have experienced another facet of his talent: as a variety-show impresario who tackled race and class with a frankness never seen before (or, arguably, since).




3. The Kingdom (1994)
 Of all the horror series influenced by Twin Peaks, this Danish hospital soap from Lars von Trier (Antichrist, Dogville) might be the greatest; it?s periodically made available via legal streaming services, but the DVD is out of print and only a few copies are available, so it?s worth going the extra mile to seek it out. Just don?t watch it by yourself.




4. Star Blazers (1979?1981)
 The vogue for dubbed Japanese cartoons began in the seventies with Battle of the Planets, but this epic series about a refurbished battleship setting sail across the galaxy to save an apocalypse-ravaged Earth remains the reigning masterpiece of that era?and its serialized storytelling was ahead of its time.


5. The Newsroom (1996?2005)
 The CBC?s great comedy about the intellectual and ethical compromises at a daily-news show has the same name as HBO?s Aaron Sorkin lecture-fest, but it?s a hundred times smarter and much subtler. It?s great?Larry Sanders Show great, as a matter of fact.


6. The Singing Detective (1986)
 Dennis Potter?s musical psychodrama is about a detective (Michael Gambon) who memory-trips while bedridden by a horrendous skin disease; watch even an hour of it, and you?ll instantly sense that it?s one of the most profound creative influences on post-Sopranos TV and that Tony?s sixth-season sojourn in dream-space owes it quite a debt.




7 and 8. Clone Wars (2003?2005) and Samurai Jack (2001?2004)
 The world?s greatest living action filmmaker isn?t Michael Bay, James Cameron, or Steven Spielberg: It?s animator and illustrator Genndy Tartakovsky, who absolutely killed it with his cel-style Samurai Jack (a postapocalyptic sci-fi fantasy) and Clone Wars in the aughts. Every sequence is a marvel of bold, simple graphics, whip-crack timing, and strategic use of silence and overwhelming noise.




EPISODES AND TV MOVIES



1. The Lathe of Heaven (1980)
 PBS aired this adaptation of Ursula K. Le Guin?s novel about a man whose dreams come true, and its reputation has deservedly deepened with time. A touchingly young Bruce Davison plays the dreamer, George Orr; the film?s ?futuristic? landscapes are mostly just newish buildings, and the score is all analog synthesizers except for the cover of ?With a Little Help From My Friends,? used in a sequence involving a humanoid tortoise with a lightbulb for a face. Singular and striking.


2. The Last Dinosaur (1977)
 This Japanese and American co-production about a big-game hunter (a pretty clearly soused Richard Boone) tracking a T-Rex at the center of the Earth sounds silly, but if you can appreciate the old-school miniature landscapes and Godzilla-style creature costumes (and you should, because they?re amazing), the net effect is strangely haunting.


3. Masters of Horror ?Homecoming? (2005) and ?Cigarette Burns? (2005)
 This Showtime horror anthology from Stephen King buddy Mick Garris was hit-and-miss, but these two episodes?a post-9/11 antiwar nightmare by Joe Dante, and a cinephile?s fantasy-slash-nightmare of the ultimate find, by John Carpenter?are classics ranking with the best of The Twilight Zone and The Outer Limits.


4. All in the Family ?Two?s a Crowd? (1978) and ?Edith?s 50th Birthday Parts 1 & 2? (1977)
 Incredible as it might seem now, this socially aware Norman Lear sitcom isn?t the constant pop-culture presence it once was; if you?ve never sampled it, start with these three classic episodes. The first reveals the roots of Archie Bunker?s bigotry and anger. The others put Archie?s wife, Edith, in a situation that?s as grimly funny as it is horrifyingly tense, then deals (touchingly) with the aftermath.




5. Frank?s Place ?Pilot? (1987)
 Unless you were one of the maybe eight people who watched this great comedy during its brief 1987?88 run on CBS, you have no idea why it keeps getting mentioned on lists of the great one-season shows of all time. Plug that knowledge gap forthwith by watching the pilot, which still feels uncategorizably fresh 26 years later.


6. Hill Street Blues ?Trial by Fury? (1982)
 Ask anybody of a certain age, inside the TV industry or out, when they first realized that television could be art, and there?s a good chance they?ll mention this episode scripted by a young David Milch (Deadwood), in which precinct captain Furillo goes beyond the law to bring ?justice? to 
 a couple of rapists and suffers a real moral price.


7. Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman ?Pilot? (1976)
 Produced by All in the Family?s Norman Lear and directed by Joan Darling and Jim Drake, this star vehicle for comic actress Louise Lasser was one of the boldest series of the seventies: a laugh-track-free send-up of soap operas that was also a surprisingly probing and intense critique of capitalism. Yes, really!


*This article originally appeared in the November 18, 2013 issue of New York Magazine.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Monty Python Reuniting for New Stage Show | Comcast

Monty Python Reuniting for New Stage Show

Time to get your silly walk on! 

Terry Jones confirmed on Tuesday, Nov 19, that he and the four other surviving members of Monty Python are indeed reuniting. 

"We're getting together and putting on a show?it's real," Jones told BBC News . "I'm quite excited about it. I hope it makes us a lot of money. I hope to be able to pay off my mortgage!" 

Jones' statement comes on the heels of The Sun 's headline the day before that read, "Monty Python Is Set to Be a Flying Circus All Over Again." 

The reunion, which will bring together Jones, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam, Michael Palin and Eric Idle, is expected to be announced officially on Thursday at a press conference at The Playhouse Theatre in London's West End, where Monty Python's Spamalot is currently running.  

A sixth founding member, Graham Chapman, died of cancer in 1989. 

The group first found success with their zany sketch series, Monty Python's Flying Circus, which debuted in 1969 on the BBC, before hitting it big on the silver screen with such films as Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Monty Python's Life of Brian and Monty Python's The Meaning of Life.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

Monty Python, together (again). Their new live show will be held at the O2, London, on July 1, 2014, and you can buy tickets from MontyPythonLive.com on November 25.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2013)

X-Men: Days of Future Past Viral Video - The Bent Bullet (2014) - Hugh Jackman Movie HD


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

'Fast & Furious' star Paul Walker dies in crash | Comcast

'Fast & Furious' star Paul Walker dies in crash

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Paul Walker, the star of the "Fast & Furious" movie series, died Saturday in a car crash that killed one other person outside of Los Angeles. He was 40.

Walker's publicist Ame Van Iden confirmed the actor's death Saturday afternoon. A statement on Walker's Facebook page said he was a passenger in a friend's car, and that Walker was in the area to attend a charity event for his organization Reach Out Worldwide.

The Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department said that speed was a factor in the crash.

Deputies found a Porsche Carrera GT engulfed in flames when they responded to a report of a collision in the community of Valencia, north of Los Angeles. Two people who were found in the car were pronounced dead at the scene.

The Santa Clarita Valley Signal reported that the Porsche crashed into a light pole and tree and burst into flames. The fundraiser, to benefit victims of Typhoon Haiyan, took place at a nearby racecar shop. Attendees rushed to put out the flames with fire extinguishers to no avail.

"All of us at Universal are heartbroken," Universal Pictures, which has released the "Fast & Furious" franchise, said in a statement. "Paul was truly one of the most beloved and respected members of our studio family for 14 years, and this loss is devastating to us, to everyone involved with the 'Fast and Furious' films, and to countless fans."

His "Fast & Furious" co-star Vin Diesel posted a photograph of him and Walker arm-in-arm on Instagram with the message: "Brother I will miss you very much. I am absolutely speechless."

Walker rode the "Fast & Furious" franchise to stardom, starring in all but one of the six action blockbusters, beginning with the first film in 2001. The blond-haired, blue-eyed Los Angeles-native brought California surfer good-looks and an easy, warm charm to the popular street-racing series.

The son of a fashion model and a sewer contractor, Walker grew up in a working class, Mormon household in Glendale, Calif. The oldest of five siblings, Walker's mother began taking him to auditions as a toddler. He was a child model beginning at the age of 2.

Walker has said the early induction to show business wasn't to start him on a career path, but as a way to help provide for the family.

After a string of TV roles as a child in the '80s, including small roles on "Who's the Boss" and "Charles in Charge," Walker made his feature film debut in the 1998 comedy "Meet the Deedles." Supporting roles in the films "Pleasantville," ''Varsity Blues" and "Flags of Our Fathers" followed.

His performance in the 2000 thriller "The Skulls" caught the eye of producer Neal H. Moritz, who cast him in "The Fast and the Furious" as undercover police officer Brian O'Conner. Adapted from a Vibe magazine article about underground street races, the film became an unexpected hit.

In the sequel, "2 Fast 2 Furious," Walker moved to center stage with Diesel temporarily dropping out. Walker, a self-described "gearhead," kept his character's sports car from the film.

Walker starred in other films, including the crime thriller "Running Scared," the Antarctic adventure "Eight Below" and the heist film "Takers." Though his stardom didn't make as much of an impact outside the "Fast & Furious" series, Walker continually drew praise from his co-stars and directors as a kind-hearted and eager collaborator.

"Your humble spirit was felt from the start," Ludacris, Walker's "Fast & Furious" co-star, said on Twitter. "Wherever you blessed your presence you always left a mark, we were like brothers."

"Fast & Furious" proved unusually enduring. Released in May, "Fast & Furious 6" was the most lucrative of them all, grossing more than $788 million worldwide. The seventh installment began shooting in September, with a release planned for July. The film's production was on break with more shooting to be done.

Walker stars in the upcoming Hurricane Katrina drama "Hours," which Lionsgate's Pantelion Films is to release Dec. 13. He also stars in "Brick Mansions," a remake of the French action film "District B13" in post-production that Relativity plans to release next year. "Paul was an incredibly talent artist, devoted philanthropist and friend," Relativity President Tucker Tooley said in a statement.

He formed Reach Out Worldwide in 2010 to aid people struck by natural disasters.

A friend of Walker's who attended the fundraiser Saturday, Bill Townsend, told AP Radio, "He was very happy. He was smiling at everybody, just tickled that all these people came out to support this charity. He was doing what he loved. He was surrounded by friends, surrounded by cars."

Walker is survived by his 15-year-old daughter.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2013)

Bryan Singer Announces X-MEN APOCALYPSE in 2016 ? Nerdist

As official as any tweet can be, Bryan Singer, the director of next year?s hotly-anticipated X-Men: Days of Future Past has announced that 2016 will see the release of the follow-up, X-Men: Apocalypse. This information, which of course we?re jumping because it?s awesome, was delivered in the following, very brief tweet by the director:


#Xmen #Apocalypse 2016!

? Bryan Singer (@BryanSinger) December 5, 2013



Other than that, we have nothing. Even the guy who plays Iceman had no idea.


?@BryanSinger: #Xmen #Apocalypse 2016!? Whoa!!!! For real?!?!?

? Shawn R Ashmore (@ShawnRAshmore) December 5, 2013


SlashFilm is reporting that the tentative release date is May 27th, 2016. We?ll have more information when we have it, but knowing that another X-Men is on the way months before the movie is even released is a sign of both the studio?s excitement about the franchise and the director, and their desire to keep the train a-rolling given Sony?s recent announcement of ALL THE Spider-Man MOVIES!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2013)

The Amazing Trailer For The Amazing Spider-Man 2 | Movie News | Empire

The Amazing Trailer For The Amazing Spider-Man 2

The pre-Christmas rush of big trailers for upcoming films is getting going in earnest now. Yesterday saw a new look at 300: Rise Of An Empire, The Monuments Men and Pompeii, and today we get a fresh gander at The Amazing Spider-Man 2, and in particular a first look at Paul Giamatti's Rhino and Dane DeHaan's Harry Osborn. Check it out below.

The film sees Peter Parker (Andrew Garfield) more comfortable in his Spider-skin these days and enjoying his abilities, along with girlfriend Gwen Stacey (Emma Stone). But his good mood is about to be tested when new villains appear in the shape of Jamie Foxx's Elektro and Paul Giamatti's Rhino, and rich kid Harry Osborn (Dane DeHaan) tells Peter that he's been under surveillance by Oscorp. Yikes.

Marc Webb is back as director, and promised at Comic-Con that this one will be "operatic" in scale and ambition. This trailer certainly seems to suggest that he's right, and we're sneakily happy that they've lost the first-person web-shooter cam of the last film in favour of a more classic style here.

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 hits cinemas on April 18, 2014, with two more instalments planned for May 2016 and May 2018. Expect lots more from our friendly neighbourhood menace, in other words.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2013)

‘Terminator’ TV Series in Development with ‘X-Men’ Writers | Variety

?Terminator? TV Series in Development with ?X-Men? Writers

?Terminator? continues to make good on its ?I?ll be back? promise ? this time, with a new TV show.

Skydance Prods. and Annapurna Pictures ? the shingles behind Paramount?s 2015 ?Terminator? reboot ? have teamed to develop a fresh ?Terminator? television series, hiring ?X-Men: First Class? scribes Zack Stentz and Ashley Miller to write and exec produce.

TV project is said to follow a critical moment from the first ?Terminator? film ? where the film?s story goes one way, the upcoming television show will take that same moment in a completely different direction. Skydance and Annapurna expect the new ?Terminator? TV series and rebooted ?Terminator? film franchise to have intersecting narratives, as well.

Megan Ellison of Annapurna will produce the ?Terminator? TV series with David Ellison, Dana Goldberg and Marcy Ross of Skydance. Laeta Kalogridis and Patrick Lussier are on board as exec producers.

This won?t be the first time that ?Terminator? has received the small screen treatment. ?The Sarah Connor Chronicles,? a spinoff from the film franchise, aired on Fox for two seasons, from 2008-2009. Both Stentz and Miller worked on the drama as producers and scribes.

The pair?s credits also include Fox?s ?Fringe? and feature film ?Thor.? They are repped by Principato-Young.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Beverly Hills Cop 4 Back On Track | Movie News | Empire

Beverly Hills Cop 4 Back On Track
Bruckheimer makes new deal with Paramount

While we're on the subject of belated action comedy sequels, there's a new/old game afoot at Paramount. Recently cut loose from his erstwhile home at Disney, super-producer Jerry Bruckheimer has rocked up to a new deal at Paramount. First among his first-looks is the long-gestating fourth Beverly Hills Cop movie. Eddie Murphy has already signed on to return to his signature role as Axel Foley, and Brett Ratner - who's been on board since at least 2008 - is attached to direct.

Last we heard, Beverly Hills Cop was being retooled as a TV series, under the aegis of The Shield's Shawn Ryan. Barry Sonnenfeld directed a pilot that starred Brandon T. Jackson as Foley's son, with Murphy cameoing to hand over the reins and Kevin Pollak as a Beverly Hills PD lawyer. CBS declined to pick it up for a series, however. Jackson claimed it was because the show was "too edgy" for them.

So we're back once again to the plan for a fourth movie, which Deadline report will see Axel returning to his roots in Detroit (which would seem like it might cause title issues, if Beverly Hills doesn't actualy feature).

Ratner was writing the screenplay himself back in the days before the TV detour, so whether we're now talking about exactly that same project revived is unclear.

The big difference from the previous incarnation is Bruckheimer himself, who was not involved in 2008, but will presumably now be keeping a keen eye on the property that provided the Bruckheimer/Simpson partnership one of their biggest early hits.

Bruckheimer's arrival at Paramount has also shaken up the dormant Top Gun sequel, of which little has been heard since the sad death of Tony Scott last year. Tom Cruise had been discussing it with Scott, and therefore at that point was not obviously averse to more Maverick. Now? We'll see...

"Jerry Bruckheimer is one of the most creative and prolific producers in motion picture history,? said Paramount Pictures chairman and CEO Brad Grey in a prepared statement. ?His signature style has attracted huge global audiences and we are thrilled to have him back in the Paramount family.?

The next released movie to bear his fingerprints will be Scott Derrickson's cop horror Beware The Night, out in the UK on August 22 next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Legend of Hercules #2


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Emilia Clarke In 'Terminator' -- 'Game Of Thrones' Actress To Play Sarah Connor

?Game Of Thrones? Emilia Clarke Set For ?Terminator? In Sarah Connor Role

It?s official. Emilia Clarke will play Sarah Connor in the Terminator reboot, re-teaming with director Alan Taylor, who has worked with Clarke in the HBO series Game Of Thrones. Clarke joins Jason Clarke, who is in negotiations to play her son John Connor in a storyline I?ve heard involved a trip into the future. Deadline revealed that he was in talks earlier this week. Arnold Schwarzenegger is also back in his signature cyborg role.

This was a hotly contested role and it came down to Clarke and Brie Larson. Both actresses tested for the producers at David Ellison?s Skydance and Megan Ellison?s Annapurna, and Paramount, which will release the film in July 2015. Clarke?s breakout role came in Thrones, where she plays the dragon-commanding heroine Daenerys Targaryen in that massive HBO series, and is probably the most sympathetic of all vying to rule. She started as a shy sister of an annoying king brother, but has demonstrated the mettle to capably play one of the screen?s most formidable heroines as originated by Linda Hamilton in James Cameron?s first two films in the series. She?s repped by CAA.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Sony Announces Its Spider-Man Spin-Offs | Movie News | Empire

*Sony Announces Its Spider-Man Spin-Offs
Venom and The Sinister Six to get movies*

The Spider-Man news comes thick and fast. A few days after the trailer for The Amazing Spider-Man 2 broke and Andrew Garfield questioned his involvement in Spider-Man 4, and a month after rumours first surfaced, news has arrived that Spidey bosses Matt Tolmach and Avi Arad are expanding their world still further with spin-off movies for Venom and The Sinister Six.

"Until now, we have approached each film as a separate, self-contained entity", explained Arad and Tolmach in a statement, "but with this move, we have the opportunity to grow the franchise by looking to the future as we develop a continuous arc for the story."

A five-strong brains trust has been appointment to oversee the stories, including Star Trek's Alex Kurtzman, his long-time writing partner Roberto Orci, Alias writer Jeff Pinkner, Cabin In The Woods' Drew Goddard and Now You See Me writer Ed Solomon.

Kurtzman will tackle Venom as director and co-writer, while Goddard will pen a script for The Sinister Six and may also find himself sitting in the big chair marked 'director', should the stars align.

Goddard's involvement counts as a surprise. Joss Whedon's prot?g? has also been in talks to pen the Marvel / Netflix Daredevil TV show, and time, presumably, will be at a something of a premium.

Sony's official announcement reads: "In a move to forge a new legacy in the story of Peter Parker on screen, Sony Pictures Entertainment, in association with Marvel Entertainment, is developing several new projects in the Spider-Man franchise, with Alex Kurtzman, Roberto Orci, Jeff Pinkner, Ed Solomon, and Drew Goddard to collaborate on overseeing the developing story over several films that will be produced by Avi Arad and Matt Tolmach, it was announced today by Doug Belgrad, president of Columbia Pictures, and Hannah Minghella, president of production for the studio.

Commenting on the announcement, Belgrad said: ?The Spider-Man film franchise is one of our studio?s greatest assets. We are thrilled with the creative team we have assembled to delve more deeply into the world that Marc, Avi and Matt have begun to explore in The Amazing Spider-Man and The Amazing Spider-Man 2. We believe that Marc, Alex, and Drew have uniquely exciting visions for how to expand the Spider-Man universe in each of these upcoming films.?

Arad and Tolmach added, ?This collaboration was born out of the great experience we and Marc had working with Alex, Bob, and Jeff on The Amazing Spider-Man 2. With more than fifty years? wealth of stories in the comic books to draw upon for inspiration, the Spider-Man universe is truly boundless; in addition, the Spider-Man comics have the greatest rogues gallery of any series, and to have the chance to explore that on film is truly thrilling. That is what Alex, Bob, Jeff, Ed, and Drew will do in this unprecedented collaboration, and we?re excited about the directions they are taking the character and the world.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2013)

'Lawrence of Arabia' star Peter O'Toole dead at 81 | Comcast

'Lawrence of Arabia' star Peter O'Toole dead at 81

LONDON (AP) ? Known on the one hand for his starring role in "Lawrence of Arabia," leading tribesmen in daring attacks across the desert wastes, and on the other for his headlong charges into drunken debauchery, Peter O'Toole was one of the most magnetic, charismatic and fun figures in British acting.

O'Toole, who died Saturday at age 81 after a long bout of illness, was fearsomely handsome, with burning blue eyes and a penchant for hard living which long outlived his decision to give up alcohol. Broadcaster Michael Parkinson told Sky News television it was hard to be too sad about his passing.

"Peter didn't leave much of life unlived, did he?" he said, chuckling.

A reformed ? but unrepentant ? hell-raiser, O'Toole long suffered from ill health. Always thin, he had grown wraithlike in later years, his famously handsome face eroded by years of outrageous drinking.

But nothing diminished his flamboyant manner and candor.

"If you can't do something willingly and joyfully, then don't do it," he once said. "If you give up drinking, don't go moaning about it; go back on the bottle. Do. As. Thou. Wilt."

O'Toole began his acting career as one of the most exciting young talents on the British stage. His 1955 "Hamlet," at the Bristol Old Vic, was critically acclaimed.

International stardom came in David Lean's "Lawrence of Arabia." With only a few minor movie roles behind him, O'Toole was unknown to most moviegoers when they first saw him as T.E. Lawrence, the mythic British World War I soldier and scholar who led an Arab rebellion against the Turks.

His sensitive portrayal of Lawrence's complex character garnered O'Toole his first Oscar nomination, and the spectacularly photographed desert epic remains his best known role. O'Toole was tall, fair and strikingly handsome, and the image of his bright blue eyes peering out of an Arab headdress in Lean's film was unforgettable.

Playwright Noel Coward once said that if O'Toole had been any prettier, they would have had to call the movie "Florence of Arabia."

Prime Minister David Cameron said Sunday the movie was his favorite film, calling O'Toole's performance "stunning."

In 1964's "Becket," O'Toole played King Henry II to Richard Burton's Thomas Becket, and won another Oscar nomination. Burton shared O'Toole's fondness for drinking, and their off-set carousing made headlines.

O'Toole played Henry again in 1968 in "The Lion in Winter," opposite Katharine Hepburn, for his third Oscar nomination.

Four more nominations followed: in 1968 for "Goodbye, Mr. Chips," in 1971 for "The Ruling Class," in 1980 for "The Stunt Man," and in 1982 for "My Favorite Year." It was almost a quarter-century before he received his eighth and last, for "Venus."

Seamus Peter O'Toole was born Aug. 2, 1932, the son of Irish bookie Patrick "Spats" O'Toole and his wife Constance. There is some question about whether Peter was born in Connemara, Ireland, or in Leeds, northern England, where he grew up, but he maintained close links to Ireland, even befriending the country's now-president, Michael D. Higgins.

Ireland and the world have "lost one of the giants of film and theater," Higgins said in a statement.

After a teenage foray into journalism at the Yorkshire Evening Post and national military service with the navy, a young O'Toole auditioned for the Royal Academy of Dramatic Art and won a scholarship.

He went from there to the Bristol Old Vic and soon was on his way to stardom, helped along by an early success in 1959 at London's Royal Court Theatre in "The Long and The Short and The Tall."

The image of the renegade hell-raiser stayed with O'Toole for decades, although he gave up drinking in 1975 following serious health problems and major surgery.

He did not, however, give up smoking unfiltered Gauloises cigarettes in an ebony holder. That and his penchant for green socks, voluminous overcoats and trailing scarves lent him a rakish air and suited his fondness for drama in the old-fashioned "bravura" manner.

A month before his 80th birthday in 2012, O'Toole announced his retirement from a career that he said had fulfilled him emotionally and financially, bringing "me together with fine people, good companions with whom I've shared the inevitable lot of all actors: flops and hits."

"However, it's my belief that one should decide for oneself when it is time to end one's stay," he said. "So I bid the profession a dry-eyed and profoundly grateful farewell."

In retirement, O'Toole said he would focus on the third volume of his memoirs.

Good parts were sometimes few and far between, but "I take whatever good part comes along," O'Toole told The Independent on Sunday newspaper in 1990.

"And if there isn't a good part, then I do anything, just to pay the rent. Money is always a pressure. And waiting for the right part ? you could wait forever. So I turn up and do the best I can."

The 1980 "Macbeth" in which he starred was a critical disaster of heroic proportions. But it played to sellout audiences, largely because the savaging by the critics brought out the curiosity seekers.

"The thought of it makes my nose bleed," he said years later.

In 1989, however, O'Toole had a big stage success with "Jeffrey Bernard is Unwell," a comedy about his old drinking buddy, the legendary layabout and ladies' man who wrote The Spectator magazine's weekly "Low Life" column when he was sober enough to do so.

The honorary Oscar came 20 years after his seventh nomination for "My Favorite Year." By then it seemed a safe bet that O'Toole's prospects for another nomination were slim. He was still working regularly, but in smaller roles unlikely to earn awards attention.

O'Toole graciously accepted the honorary award, quipping, "Always a bridesmaid, never a bride, my foot," as he clutched his Oscar statuette.

He had nearly turned down the award, sending a letter asking that the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences hold off on the honorary Oscar until he turned 80.

Hoping another Oscar-worthy role would come his way, O'Toole wrote: "I am still in the game and might win the bugger outright."

The last chance came in, for "Venus," in which he played a lecherous old actor consigned to roles as feeble-minded royals or aged men on their death beds. By failing again to win, he broke the tie for futility which had been shared with his old drinking buddy, Richard Burton.

O'Toole divorced Welsh actress Sian Phillips in 1979 after 19 years of marriage. The couple had two daughters, Kate and Pat.

A brief relationship with American model Karen Somerville led to the birth of his son Lorcan in 1983, and a change of lifestyle for O'Toole.

After a long custody battle, a U.S. judge ruled Somerville should have her son during school vacations, and O'Toole would have custody during the school year.

"The pirate ship has berthed," he declared, happily taking on the responsibilities of fatherhood. He learned to coach schoolboy cricket and, when he was in a play, the curtain time was moved back to allow him part of the evenings at home with his son.

O'Toole's death was announced by agent Steve Kenis, who said the actor had been ill for some time.

His daughter Kate said the family had already been overwhelmed by the expressions of sympathy.

"In due course there will be a memorial filled with song and good cheer, as he would have wished," she said in the statement.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

'Billy Jack' Creator Tom Laughlin Dead at Age 82

NEW YORK December 16, 2013 (AP)
 By BY HILLEL ITALIE AP National Writer 




 Actor-writer-director Tom Laughlin, whose production and marketing of "Billy Jack" set a standard for breaking the rules on and off screen, has died.
 Laughlin's daughter told The Associated Press that he died Thursday at Los Robles Hospital and Medical Center in Thousand Oaks, Calif. Laughlin was 82 and Teresa Laughlin, who acted in the Billy Jack movies, said the cause of death was complications from pneumonia.
 "Billy Jack" was released in 1971 after a long struggle by Laughlin to gain control of the low-budget, self-financed movie, a model for guerrilla filmmaking.
 He wrote, directed and produced "Billy Jack" and starred as the ex-Green Beret who defends a progressive school against the racists of a conservative Western community. The film became a counterculture favorite and the theme song, "One Tin Soldier," was a hit single for the rock group Coven.
 Laughlin was in his mid-30s when he created Billy Jack with his wife and collaborator, Delores Taylor. Billy Jack was half-white, half Native American, a Vietnam veteran and practitioner of martial arts who had come to hate war. Billy Jack was first seen in the 1968 biker movie "Born Losers," but became widely known after "Billy Jack," the second of four films Laughlin made about him (only three made it to theaters).
 "Billy Jack" was completed in 1969, but its release was delayed for two years as Laughlin struggled to find studio backing. He eventually successfully sued Warner Bros. to retain rights and ? with no support from Hollywood or from theater chains ? Laughlin made a radical decision: Distribute the movie himself and rent theaters to show it in. He also was among the first to advertise on television and to immediately open a movie nationwide, rather than release it gradually.
 "Billy Jack" initially flopped at the box office, but generated an underground following and became a substantial commercial success and inspiration to independent filmmakers. The title character has been cited as a forerunner for such screen avengers as Rambo.
 Laughlin was born in 1931 and grew up in Milwaukee. He played football for the University of South Dakota (where he met his future wife) and Marquette University, but decided he wanted to become an actor after seeing a stage production of "A Streetcar Named Desire."
 "He was profoundly affected by the poverty he saw on the Indian reservations near the University of South Dakota," Teresa Laughlin said. "I think the seeds of the Billy Jack character started there."
 His early film credits included "South Pacific," ''Gidget" and Robert Altman's "The Delinquents." Laughlin also was interested in directing and writing and by 1960 had directed, written and starred in "The Young Sinner."
 Laughlin wasn't only a filmmaker. He ran for president as both a Republican and Democrat and founded a Montessori school in California. He was an opponent of nuclear energy and a longtime advocate for Native Americans and bonded with another actor-activist, Marlon Brando.
 In recent years, he wrote books and attempted to make another Billy Jack movie.
 "There had been lots of interest and deals would sort of come together and not happen," said Teresa Laughlin, who noted that her father had also battled cancer. "One of the prime reasons that he couldn't get a deal was his failing health and, I think, his inability to come to terms with that. In his mind's eye, he remained Billy Jack."
 He is survived by his wife, a sister, three children and five grandchildren.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

See How Today

See How Today?s TV Kids Have Aged (slideshow)

One odd byproduct of watching a show over the course of many seasons is seeing its cast age. And when that cast includes kids, it's even more jarring: When did he get so big? And when you get used to their current height and voice depth, going back and rewatching an episode from the first season of one of these shows could cause a more sentimental person to get a little choked up. Oh! She used to be a baby! Cue up "Sunrise, Sunset," and let's take a journey with some of today's TV kids, to see how much they've grown since the first seasons of their shows.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Paul Rudd Confirmed To Play Ant-Man | Movie News | Empire

Paul Rudd Confirmed To Play Ant-Man

 It's official: Marvel has now confirmed that Paul Rudd will play Hank Pym in Edgar Wright's Ant-Man. In a press release, the studio said Rudd had always been their first choice to fill the diminutive red suit.

"When Edgar came to us with the idea of Paul Rudd we felt a huge sense of relief," said producer and Marvel Studios president Kevin Feige. "We knew early on that we had found the right guy. He not only agreed to to do it but became as enthusiastic as any actor we've ever met with about doing the work. We couldn't be more excited for our audiences to see what he's going to do to bring Ant-Man to life."


A month or so ago we asked you, the revered Empire reader, who should play Ant-Man in the Marvel movie currently being plotted by Edgar Wright. You came back with a resounding ?Paul Rudd?, possibly while blowing trumpets and banging pots together for emphasis, and it seems Team Marvel was listening. The Wrap cites unnamed sources reporting that Rudd is close to signing on the dotted line and has even started shedding about a hundred pounds for the role. That Unnamed Sources guy, eh? Boy, he knows some stuff.

Rudd has been circumspect on Hank Pym / Scott Lang (we're not entirely sure which one Edgar's going with) to date, managing to negotiate the Anchorman 2 junket without spilling a single bean on the topic, presumably by using his Sex Panther musk as a distraction. His rumoured rival for the part, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, has, of course, got his hands full with a comicbook project of his own in Neil Gaiman?s Sandman.

While we take a moment to consider the idea of Rudd and the equally loveable Mark Ruffalo sharing the Marvel universe, it?s worth looking back to 2008 when Edgar Wright first shared his vision for Ant-Man with Empire. ?It?s more of a full-on action adventure sci-fi film but with a comedic element?, he explained at that early stage, ?in the same spirit of a lot of escapist fare like that. It?s certainly not a superhero spoof or pastiche and it certainly isn?t a sort of Honey I Shrunk The Kids endeavour at all.?

Marvel?s confidence in Wright, co-screenwriter Joe Cornish and (probably) Rudd is great enough for it to have pushed Ant-Man into the cinematic boiler room that is summer 2015 - July 31, to be exact.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2014)

Actor James Avery, who played the beloved Uncle Phil on the hit 1990s sitcom "The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air," died Tuesday, his publicist confirmed. He was 68.

The cause of death was complications from open-heart surgery, said his manager, Toni Benson.

His "Fresh Prince" co-star Alfonso Ribeiro tweeted news of Avery's passing.

"I'm deeply saddened to say that James Avery has passed away," Riberio tweeted. "He was a second father to me. I will miss him greatly.

A classically trained actor and poet, Avery grew up in Atlantic City, New Jersey, where he was raised by a single mother. He served in the Navy during the Vietnam War and first appeared onscreen as a dancer in an uncredited role in the 1980 film "The Blues Brothers."

According to IMDb, after he served in the military, Avery moved to San Diego, California, where he began writing TV scripts and poetry for PBS. Before joining the military, he once said, he had dreams of being like Richard Wright and living in Paris. But life took a different turn.

"I knew I loved the arts," Avery said in an interview for the show "Unscripted." "I knew I wanted to be a writer, but the theater was something I had been involved in before."

Avery appeared in multiple TV shows and movies, including "CSI," "That '70s Show," "The Closer" and several appearances as a judge on "L.A. Law."

Indeed, with his deep, mellifluous voice, he frequently played judges, professors and doctors -- Uncle Phil began as a lawyer and eventually became a judge -- and was much in demand as a voice actor. His voice roles included Shredder in the "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" series and James "Rhodey" Rhodes in the 1990s animated series version of "Iron Man."

He most recently appeared in Zach Braff's new film, "Wish I Was Here," which will premiere at the Sundance Film Festival later this month.

But his most famous role was as Phillip Banks, the stern but loving uncle to Will Smith's character on "The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air." The show, co-executive produced by Quincy Jones and created by Andy Borowitz and Susan Borowitz, cast Smith -- then best known as a rapper -- as a Philadelphia teenager who is sent to live with his wealthy Los Angeles relatives. As Banks, a former civil-rights activist and Harvard Law-trained attorney, Avery provided a role model for Smith's sometimes wild character.

Avery, too, leveled with youthful audiences, noting in "Unscripted" that he left home at 18 because "I had too good a time."

In a 2007 interview with the New York Film Academy, he was forthright about his abilities.

"You can either be a movie star or an actor. I'm an actor," he said. "(But) I've done pretty good."

He is survived by his wife of 26 years, Barbara Avery, his mother, Florence Avery of Atlantic City, and a stepson, Kevin Waters.

James Avery, star of 'The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air,' dies at 68 - CNN.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2014)

Helix Season 1: First 15 Minutes


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

First Look: Ringo Starr's Music Video for The Powerpuff Girls Comeback - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com

First Look: Ringo Starr's Music Video for The Powerpuff Girls Comeback

The Powerpuff Girls are making a comeback, and that's something to sing about. Ringo Starr, who guest stars on the Cartoon Network show's upcoming return episode, also performs a special song in honor of Blossom, Bubbles and Buttercup. TV Guide Magazine has your exclusive first look at "I Wish I Was a Powerpuff Girl" (below).

After almost a decade off the air, a new episode of The Powerpuff Girls will air on Monday, Jan. 20 (7:30/6:30c), featuring a new CGI-look for the trio of superheroes created from "sugar, spice and everything nice, plus a dash of mysterious Chemical X." In "Dance Pantsed," Starr plays Fibonacci Sequins, a flamboyant mathematician who is kidnapped by the PPG's nemesis, Mojo Jojo.

The lighthearted superhero toon, created by Craig McCracken, ran from 1998 to 2005 and was one of Cartoon Network's first breakout hits. A marathon of 10 classic episodes will air on Sunday, Jan. 19, starting at 12 noon/11 a.m. c. The show is also in regular rotation on Cartoon's sister channel, Boomerang.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Bryan Singer Talks X-Men: Apocalypse | Movie News | Empire

Bryan Singer Talks X-Men: Apocalypse
'It will address historical mutant-cy!'

As with the Apes franchise, we've not yet had the first sequel to X-Men: First Class, and yet we're already talking about the third instalment. X-Men: Days Of Future Past arrives shortly, but all eyes are now on X-Men: Apocalypse, the nascent existence of which director Bryan Singer revealed just before Christmas. Singer has now given some further cursory details of what's in store in 2016.

"It will address historical mutant-cy," Singer told EW, "meaning the deep past, mutant origins and things like that. It?s something that?s always intrigued me when we think about our Gods and our history and miracles and powers.?

In terms of specific plot, the director is saying nothing, but does confirm that "something that happens in Days Of Future Past causes what's going to happen in Apocalypse". He says he's as-yet undecided about whether there will be an Apocalypse teaser during the credits of this year's movie. Given recent precedent, however, we wouldn't call it unlikely.

And will Singer actually direct Apocalypse? That too is still to be determined. "I?m co-writing the story and I?m producing it,? he says, "and I?m negotiating to direct. We?re in the process. We?re trying to figure it out, schedules. My desire would be to direct it.?

For more Apocalyptic speculation, head over to Empire's handy first-thoughts guide. Days Of Future Past, meanwhile, stars Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence, Peter Dinklage, Nicholas Hoult, Evan Peters, Patrick Stewart, Ian McKellen, Hugh Jackman, Ellen Page, Shawn Ashmore, Fan Bingbing, Daniel Cudmore... the list goes on.

Sadly, it will not feature Anna Paquin, but if it's any consolation we did just learn that Evan Jonigkeit is playing Toad. It's out in the UK on May 23.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Days of Future Past: First image of Quicksilver


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Ben Kingsley Returns in Marvel One-Shot: All Hail the King | News | Marvel.com

Ben Kingsley Returns in Marvel One-Shot: All Hail the King

As fans of Marvel's "Iron Man 3" well know, Trevor Slattery (Ben Kingsley) loves a spotlight...and in "Marvel One-Shot: All Hail the King," he'll get his biggest one yet! Check out your first look at the short film with our full gallery of four new images above, and read on for even mroe details!

Available exclusively with Marvel's "Thor: The Dark World" on Digital 3D and Digital HD on February 4 and 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray February 25, "Marvel One-Shot: All Hail the King" is the latest short film expanding the Marvel Cinematic Universe.

Written and directed by Drew Pearce, who co-wrote "Iron Man 3," "Marvel One-Shot: All Hail the King" finds Trevor in prison following the events of Tony Stark's latest adventure as the former actor relates the story of his life to a documentary filmmaker, played by Scoot McNairy.

Come back tomorrow to read our interview with writer/director Pearce to learn even more on the latest short film, and stay tuned to Marvel.com in the coming weeks for the latest news on "Marvel One-Shot: All Hail the King"!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> NBC Planning Constantine As A TV Series | Movie News | Empire
> 
> NBC Planning Constantine As A TV Series
> David Goyer and Daniel Cerone writing pilot
> ...




https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/warner-bros-greenlights-david-goyers-constantine-pilot/

Warner Bros. Greenlights David Goyer?s CONSTANTINE Pilot

Everything?s coming up Milhouse Warner Bros. and DC Comics! Not only did Fox announce that they?re taking Gotham to series, but NBC has also confirmed that they are greenlighting the Constantine pilot from David S. Goyer (Man of Steel) and Daniel Cerone (The Mentalist). We first reported on Constantine back in September, but now DC?s resident unsavory supernatural detective will be making the leap from pitch to pilot. Created back in 1985 as a supporting character in Swamp Thing, Constantine has gone on to be one of the most beloved anti-heroes in the DC Universe, thanks in no small part to his delightful blend of hard drinking, supernatural mystery, and being an all around bastard. 

Although John Constantine is a newcomer to TV, he was portrayed on the big screen back in 2005′s Constantine by none other than Keanu Reeves, which was decidedly at odds with Constantine?s background as a blond haired, blue-eyed Brit. Fun fact: Sting actually served as the visual inspiration for creating Constantine. Given that Constantine is rumored to feature heavily in Guillermo del Toro?s rumored Justice League Dark film, introducing the general public to the character via a serialized drama is a smart move by Warner Bros. and DC. Here?s hoping that NBC is willing to let them bring the kind of insanity to TV screens that Garth Ennis and Brian Azzarello brought to the comic?s pages.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/love-and-time-travel-abound-in-the-outlander-trailer/

Love and Time Travel Abound in the OUTLANDER Trailer

Finally, time travel-based romances and adventures are happening to women other than Emily Blunt and Rachel McAdams! In the first trailer for Starz?s Outlander from Battlestar Galactica impresario Ronald D. Moore, we get a taste of what Claire Randall (Caitriona Balfe) will be in for as she travels through back through time to war-torn Scotland. With moody music, doublets being unbuttoned, soldiers on the march, and breathy tones explaining that it may seem crazy but she totally traveled back in time, this looks like fish-out-of-water fun mixed with the addictive, serial melodrama that one can expect from a Ronald D. Moore joint.

The series, based on the Outlander novels by Diana Gabaldon, follows a 20th century nurse, Claire Randall, who gets transported back to mid-18th-century Highland, Scotland, a land ravaged by war. Starz has ordered sixteen episodes of the hour-long drama, and with seven novels under Gabaldon?s belt, there?s plenty of material to mine should the series succeed. And plenty of sex appeal too, as has become the norm for Starz series. At the recent TCA winter press tour, Gabaldon said, ?They sort of want to lick him,? in reference to Sam Heughan, who plays Highland hottie/main love interest James Fraser. So, consider investing in a microfiber cloth to wipe the saliva from your television screen when Outlander makes its debut later this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

Speak Outlander Lesson 1: Sassenach


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

Black Sails: New Series


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

Michael Douglas to Play Hank Pym in ANT-MAN ? Nerdist

Michael Douglas to Play Hank Pym in ANT-MAN

Merely a week after being told that Paul Rudd will indeed be starring in Edgar Wright?s highly-anticipated Ant-Man for Marvel, playing Scott Lang, we get word that none other than Hollywood legend and Liberace himself, Michael Douglas, has joined the film to play Hank Pym, the originator of the Pym Particles and the creator of the shrinky-dink technology.

In the comics, Hank Pym is renowned for being a violent spousal abuser, and there was some question as to whether the notoriously upbeat film franchise would go down such a dark path with its lead character. Turns out, no, they won?t. Rudd will be playing Scott Lang, who is a reformed thief who picks up the Ant-Mantle from Hank Pym, who can go ahead and be a wife beater, I guess, because he?s not the lead anymore.

From Marvel?s website, here?s what Marvel Entertainment Chieftain Kevin Feige had to say about the casting: ?With Hank Pym?s rich history in the Marvel Universe, we knew we needed an actor capable of bringing the weight and stature to the role that the character deserves. We felt incredibly relieved when Michael Douglas agreed to step into the part with the charm and fortitude he brings to every character he inhabits, and couldn?t be more excited to see what he will do to bring Hank Pym to life.?

Ant-Man will be in theaters here in the United States of America on July 31st, 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

BBC News - Roger Lloyd Pack, star of Only Fools and Horses, dies aged 69

Roger Lloyd Pack, star of Only Fools and Horses, dies aged 69

Roger Lloyd Pack, the British actor known to millions as slow-witted roadsweeper Trigger in BBC sitcom Only Fools and Horses, has died aged 69.

Well-known for his rubbery face and lugubrious delivery, he also appeared as Owen Newitt in The Vicar of Dibley.

Born in north London in 1944, he was the son of actor Charles Lloyd Pack and the father of actress Emily Lloyd.

His agent, Maureen Vincent, said he had pancreatic cancer and "died at home surrounded by his family".

Sir David Jason spoke of his sadness at the news, calling his co-star "a very quiet, kind and unassuming actor who was a pleasure to work with".

"Although he played the simple soul of Trigger in Only Fools and Horses, he was a very intelligent man and a very fine actor capable of many roles," continued the actor, who played Derek 'Del Boy' Trotter in the show.

"I shall remember him with fondness and for all the good times we had together."

Nicholas Lyndhurst, who played Del Boy's younger brother Rodney, said he was "so saddened to hear about Roger".

"He was the most accomplished actor and loved by millions. I will miss him greatly."

A versatile character actor who was at home with both comedy and drama, Lloyd Pack studied at the Royal Academy of Dramatic Art (Rada) before making his stage debut in Northampton.

After appearances in The Avengers and other TV shows, his screen debut came in 1968 when he played a small part in The Magus.

His breakthrough came in 1981 when he was cast as Colin 'Trigger' Ball, the dim but amiable roadsweeper who always called Lyndhurst's character "Dave".

"If it's a girl they're calling her Sigourney after an actress," he said of Del Boy's child-to-be. "And if it's a boy they're naming him Rodney, after Dave."

Lloyd Pack was the only actor, apart from Lyndhurst and Jason, to appear in both the first and last episode of the much-loved sitcom.

Its success would lead the actor to call his role "both a blessing and a curse" and express bemusement about his popularity with audiences.

'It's extraordinary to me as an actor to find oneself in a sitcom that's been successful and goes on being successful," he said. "I can't go anywhere without anyone going on about it."

His last appearance as Trigger came in the show's 2003 Christmas special. The BBC had hoped he would make an appearance in the sketch show later this year for Sport Relief, but he was too unwell. 

In recent years he was seen at the Shakespeare's Globe, appearing alongside Mark Rylance and Stephen Fry in its production of Richard III and Twelfth Night.

A committed socialist, he campaigned for nuclear disarmament and was a supporter of Left Unity, a recently formed "radical political party of the left".

John Challis, who appeared as Boycie in Only Fools, said the news was "very sad and very distressing" and that Lloyd Pack was "irreplaceable".

"My thoughts are with his family," said the actor. "He was a remarkable man and he'll be missed."

Father Ted creator Graham Linehan was among others to pay tribute, saying it was "very sad news".

"Trigger was an ancestor to Father Dougal and I'm glad I once had a chance to tell him so," he said on Twitter.

James Corden called him an "incredible actor and person", while Lord Sugar tweeted that Trigger had been "one of my favourite characters".

Shane Allen, the BBC's controller of comedy commissioning, said: "The nation bids a fond and sad farewell to one of the most popular television sitcom actors of his generation."

His death was also marked by CND, who marked his death by posting a picture of the actor campaigning against Trident, and by Tottenham Hotspur, the London football club he supported.

"We're saddened to learn of the death of Spurs fan Roger Lloyd Pack," it said in a tweet. "The Club extends our condolences to his friends and family."


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

Russell Johnson, The Professor on Gilligan's Island, Dead at 89 | Comcast

Russell Johnson, The Professor on Gilligan's Island, Dead at 89

Sadly, another castaway has left the island for good.

Russell Johnson, best known for playing the brainy Professor on Gilligan's Island, has died, E! News confirms. He was 89 and the last surviving male star from the classic 1960s sitcom?which famously listed all of its characters in the more well-known version of its iconic opening theme song. 

We're told that the actor died of natural causes Thursday at 5:21 a.m. at his home with wife Constance and daughter Kim by his side. 

"He was a gentleman, very kind," Johnson's agent, Mike Eisenstadt, tells E! "He was very smart and very respectful. He was a nice, normal guy."

Johnson retired from acting in the 1990s but still made  Gilligan's Island-related appearances in more recent years. 

The Pennsylvania-born actor worked regularly in TV and films for more than 40 years, appearing on the likes of  The Twilight Zone, Lassie,  The Lone Ranger and The Jeffersons. He was also on the big screen in the cult sci-fi classic  It Came From Outer Space and in a number of Westerns, including The Stand at Apache River and Tumbleweed. 

But he will always be remembered as the coconut-radio-building Professor, the single-and-unconcerned heartthrob of the bunch, alongside Bob Denver, Alan Hale Jr., Jim Backus, Natalie Schafer, Tina Louise and Dawn Wells on Gilligan's Island. 

"I've had people in the ensuing years say to me, 'If they did Gilligan's Island toda,y you'd all be living in the same tent.'  It's true. That innocence was kept and it worked," Johnson said in a 2004 interview for the Archive of American Television, discussing the standards the sitcom maintained in a time when Wells' Mary Ann wore plenty of crop tops but never actually showed her belly button and there was a constant conversation going over how much cleavage Louise's Ginger should actually flaunt. 

About The Professor's comical obliviousness to Ginger, Mary Ann and various female guest stars' advances, Johnson said they definitely kept his character "asexual" on purpose.

"They didn't want anything going on in the show that had anything to do with sex, in the cast," he explained. "They kept him a guy who didn't really know what was going on. They brought Zsa Zsa Gabor in once for the show, and she makes a play for The Professor. She was all over him. And he's talking about [butterflies] and flora and fauna." 

Married three times, Johnson is survived by his wife, actress Constance Dane, stepson Courtney Dane and daughter Kim from his second marriage. His son, David, died of AIDS in 1994, prompting Johnson's activism as a fund-raiser for AIDS research.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

Thomas Kretschmann Joins Avengers: Age Of Ultron | Movie News | Empire

Thomas Kretschmann Joins Avengers: Age Of Ultron

While we know who will be playing the primary Biggus Baddus in The Avengers: Age Of Ultron ? James Spader as rogue artificial intelligence Ultron ? Joss Whedon clearly wants to give Earth?s Mightiest Heroes a bit more of a challenge. As a result, Thomas Kretschmann is joining the cast as Baron Wolfgang von Strucker.

In the comics, Strucker was a German soldier disfigured by facial scars who became one of Hitler?s top men during his rise to power. He tangled with both Captain America and Nick Fury, and joined Hydra, becoming instrumental in its evil schemes.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, Strucker will once more be causing trouble for Samuel L. Jackson?s Fury and Chris Evans? Cap, though its story doesn?t specify whether he?ll be seen in flashback to World War II, or will (more likely) be a troublemaker in the present day. Between The Winter Soldier and this, we bet Steve Rogers will be getting sick of his past coming back to haunt him.

Kretschmann joins a cast that includes the returning regulars Jackson, Evans, Robert Downey Jr., Chris Hemsworth, Mark Ruffalo, Jeremy Renner and Scarlett Johansson plus franchise newcomers Elizabeth Olsen (Scarlet Witch) and Aaron Taylor-Johnson (Quicksilver). Don Cheadle also looks set to join the fun as James Rhodes.

Johansson recently talked up Whedon?s script for the sequel, saying, ?It doesn?t lose that exciting comic-book aspect that people enjoyed in the first film, but it?s smart and it feels like the next instalment. It doesn?t feel like a rehashing, it feels like these characters are moving forward, plot lines are moving forward.?

The Avengers: Age Of Ultron will be out on May 1, 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave Madden (1931-2014), Beleaguered Manager Reuben Kincaid on 1970s TV Series

Dave Madden (1931-2014), Beleaguered Manager Reuben Kincaid on 1970s TV Series ?The Partridge Family?

Dave Madden, best known for playing the beleaguered Reuben Kincaid, the manager for The Partridge Family, passed away on January 16, 2014 at age 82.

The Partridge Family, which ran on ABC from September 1970 to March 1974, revolved around a widowed mother and her five children who form a band. Towering and rumpled, Mr. Madden played Reuben Kincaid, the agent who managed the band and regularly clashed with its impish preteen bassist, played by Danny Bonaduce. ? New York Times

Dave Madden talks about the show and his real life relationship with Danny Bonaduce in this interview with Just My Show, a retro pop culture podcast.

Prior to the Partridge Family, Dave Madden had been an ensemble player in Rowan & Martin?s Laugh In and after he an ongoing cast member of the television show Alice.

Rest in Peace Mr. Kincaid. You sure deserve it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Imdb blog re: Under the Dome season 2 premiere date

IMDbTV | Blog

This isn?t a spoiler or anything, but that weird dome over Chester?s Mill, Maine? It?s still there.

We?ll find out more about what?s going on ?Under the Dome? when season two returns at 10pm Monday, June 30 on CBS. But those attending CBS?s portion the Television Critics Association?s Winter Press Tour were assured that new characters will be introduced, and two familiar residents of Chester?s Mill won?t survive the season premiere, which will be written by author Stephen King.

CBS announced the premiere dates for ?Dome? and its new event series ?Extant,? executive produced by Steven Spielberg and starring Oscar winner Halle Berry. ?Extant? premieres at 9pm Wednesday, July 2.

?Extant? represents an intersection of Close Encounters of the Third Kind and A.I.: Artificial Intelligence: A presentation reel revealed Berry?s character to be an astronaut who spends a year in space and returns pregnant with an alien life form. Meanwhile on Earth, her scientist husband has been keeping the homefires burning with the help of?their android son. Yes, it seems the alien baby may be a threat to the artificial life of the couple?s robo-boy. ?Extant?! Coming in July.

In addition to these primetime scheduling announcements, CBS also renewed its entire daytime line-up, including ?Let?s Make a Deal,? ?The Price is Right,?  ?The Young and the Restless,? ?The Bold and the Beautiful? and ?The Talk?. The network also revealed that ?Survivor? will return to the schedule at 8pm Wednesday, Feb. 26, and the next cycle of ?The Amazing Race? debuts 8pm Sunday, Feb. 23.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2014)

MALEFICENT - Official Trailer 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/new-teaser-for-guillermo-del-toros-the-strain/

The TV adaptation of Guillermo del Toro?s best selling novel The Strain has just received a brand new teaser trailer. FX is gearing up for the highly anticipated premiere of this anti-Twilight vampire horror series by giving everyone a taste of the scale of terror that will be cast upon New York City. Oh, and just a heads up: if you thought you were confused after the first teaser trailer that released last month, prepare to be left in the complete dark by this one, literally.

Though no official release date has been announced, The Strain is expected to be crashing into living rooms sometime in July. The show has already been ordered for thirteen episodes, with the pilot episode supposedly being currently in production. I?ve heard several folks suggest that The Strain will be FX?s vampiric answer to AMC?s The Walking Dead, if that gives any context to those unfamiliar with the show?s source material. Join us as we keep our eyes locked on this one leading up to its debut on FX this summer!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/tnt-to-serve-as-the-new-home-of-transporter-the-series/

TNT To Serve As The New Home Of TRANSPORTER: THE SERIES

A couple years back, the Luc Besson produced and Jason Statham starring film The Transporter was adapted into a weekly television series starring Chris Vance. The series was a co-production across multiple territories including Canada, France and The U.S.. Cinemax, the current home of series including Strike Back and Banshee, was set to air the series stateside, but following multiple production delays due to a showrunner change and an injury sustained by Vance, the network opted to pass on the series.

Despite the setback, producers decided to push forward with a second season following a solid reception from other international territories, with production set to begin February 26th. Thanks to that decision, the U.S. market once again opened up for the series, which brings us to TNT picking up Transporter: The Series for broadcast in the fall of 2014.

The drama network has been on a roll of high-profile series in the last year, with orders for the Michael Bay produced The Last Ship and Sean Bean-starring Legends, in addition to already seeing ratings success with the Steven Spielberg alien drama, Falling Skies. It makes sense TNT would want to continue down the path of notability with an acquisition that?s been garnering many headlines in the last 12 months.

According to TNT?s head of programming Michael Wright from a press release on the acquisition, ?The Transporter franchise is a proven winner embraced by movie and television viewers around the globe, and we?re proud that TNT will become the television home for fans in the United States. Transporter: The Series is a perfect addition to TNT?s lineup, as we continue to expand our reach with such action-packed dramas as our upcoming Legends and The Last Ship.?

The exact series premiere date of Transporter: The Series on TNT currently remains unknown.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

WGN America - Salem - First Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

Exclusive Making of FLEMING: Who Is The Real James Bond? Jan 29 BBC AMERICA


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140201/EU--Austria-Obit-Schell/

Oscar-winning actor Maximilian Schell dies at 83

VIENNA (AP) ? Austrian-born actor Maximilian Schell, a fugitive from Adolf Hitler who became a Hollywood favorite and won an Oscar for his role as a defense attorney in "Judgment at Nuremberg," has died. He was 83.

Schell's agent, Patricia Baumbauer, said Saturday he died overnight at a hospital in the Austrian city of Innsbruck following a "sudden illness."

It was only his second Hollywood role, as defense attorney Hans Rolfe in Stanley Kramer's classic "Judgment at Nuremberg," that earned him wide international acclaim. Schell's impassioned but unsuccessful defense of four Nazi judges on trial for sentencing innocent victims to death won him the 1961 Academy Award for best actor. Schell had first played Rolfe in a 1959 episode of the television program "Playhouse 90."

Despite being type-cast for numerous Nazi-era films, Schell's acting performances in the mid-1970s also won him renewed popular acclaim, earning him a best actor Oscar nomination for "The Man in the Glass Booth" and a supporting actor nomination for his performance alongside Jane Fonda, Vanessa Redgrave and Jason Robards in "Julia."

Austrian Cabinet minister Josef Ostermayer described Schell as one of "the greatest actors in the German-speaking world," the Austria Press Agency reported.

The son of Swiss playwright Hermann Ferdinand Schell and Austrian stage actress Noe von Nordberg, Schell was born in Vienna on Dec. 8, 1930 and raised in Switzerland after his family fled Germany's annexation of his homeland.

Schell followed in the footsteps of his older sister Maria and brother Carl, making his stage debut in 1952. He then appeared in a number of German films before relocating to Hollywood in 1958.

By then, Maria Schell was already an international film star, winning the best actress award at the 1954 Cannes Film Festival for her performance in "The Last Bridge."

Maximilian made his Hollywood debut in Edward Dmytryk's "The Young Lions," a World War II drama starring Marlon Brando, Montgomery Clift and Dean Martin.

Schell later worked as a producer, starting with an adaptation of Franz Kafka's "The Castle," and as a director.

"First Love," adapted from the Ivan Turgenev novella ? which Schell wrote, produced, directed and starred in ? was nominated for an Oscar in the best foreign film category in 1970. "The Pedestrian," another movie under Schell's direction and production, received the same nomination three years later.

Perhaps Schell's most significant film as a director was his 1984 documentary on Marlene Dietrich, "Marlene," which was nominated for a best documentary Oscar. Dietrich allowed herself to be recorded but refused to be filmed, bringing out the most in Schell's talent to penetrate images and uncover reality.

Schell was also a highly successful concert pianist and conductor, performing with such luminaries as Claudio Abbado and Leonard Bernstein, and with orchestras in Berlin and Vienna.

In the 1990s, Schell made appearances in films including "The Freshman," ''Telling Lies in America" and "Deep Impact." In 1992, he received a Golden Globe for his supporting role as Lenin alongside Robert Duvall in the 1992 HBO miniseries "Stalin".

In a documentary entitled "My Sister Maria," Schell portrayed his loving relationship with his sister, who died in 2005.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/the-flash-cw-pilot-finds-its-iris-west/

THE FLASH CW Pilot Finds Its Iris West

Actress Candice Patton, known for her role in the series The Game and the television movie The Craigslist Killer, has joined the cast for the CW pilot of DC Comics? The Flash as Iris West. She joins Glee?s Grant Gustin as Barry Allen and Jesse L. Martin, who plays her father Detective West and also serves as a kind of surrogate father to Barry after his mother is murdered.

Although in the comics Iris is a reporter and Barry?s love interest (and eventual wife, in the old pre-New 52 continuity), in the upcoming show she is being described as ?Allen?s fast-talking, quick-witted best friend.?  Of course, the biggest departure for her character is that unlike in the comics, this Iris will be African-American, as will the entire West family. So when Wally West turns up in the television series (assuming it goes to series), it?s safe to assume you can forget the ginger look.  The project is being developed by Warner Bros TV and Berlanti Productions.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/original-buffy-actor-to-pen-multi-issue-arc-for-season-10-comic/

Original BUFFY Actor To Pen Multi-Issue Arc for Season 10 Comic

We live in a world where, even if your favorite show is canceled or finishes its on-air run, it might just return via Kickstarter (hooray, Veronica Mars!), on another network, or even in a comic book series. Buffy the Vampire Slayer was one of those fan favorites that took on this tradition in 2007, four years after the series finished its seventh and final season, or, at least, its final televised season. Dark Horse Comics published Buffy the Vampire Slayer Season 8, The Long Way Home, which follows the Scoobies in their misadventures after the events of the show. 

?ber-fans of the Buffyverse have stuck with the ragtag group of supernatural characters for over a decade, through Seasons 8 and 9, and now, one of the gang is set to take on Buffy Season 10. At the Dark Horse panel at Wizard World Portland, Comics.Blog.fr reported that Nicholas Brendan, a/k/a Xander Harris, nerd extraordinaire, will be writing issues 3-5 of the upcoming season. Though Xander?s tenure on Buffy has seen some hilarious, iconic moments, this particular arc will feature his former Dark Master, Dracula.

Those who remember Dracula?s short-lived tenure on Buffy (Season 5, Episode 1: ?Buffy vs. Dracula?) know that his interactions with Xander made for some Whedon-perfect dialogue. Take for example, this exchange:

Dracula: You will be emissary. My eyes and ears in daylight. 
Xander: Your emissary?.
 Dracula: Serve me well. You will be rewarded. I will make you an immortal. A child of darkness that feeds on life itself? on blood.
 Xander: Blood? Yes, yes! I will serve you, your Excellent Spookiness. Or Master. I?ll just stick with Master.
 Dracula: You are strange and off-putting. Go now.






After the events in Season 5, Xander reunited with his former Master in an arc of the Season 8 comics. And although Xander was forever sick of being everyone?s ?butt monkey?, it appears as though he?ll find himself entangled with the Unholy Prince yet again. 

Brendan?s not the first Buffy alum to work on the comics, though. Amber Benson and James Marsters have also lent their voices to the page. In fact, Marsters was also at Wizard World Portland discussing his own work on the new Spike graphic novel entitled Into the Light.

Writer Christos Gage and artist Rebekah Isaacs serve as the main creative team for Season 10, with Joss Whedon staying on as a creative consultant.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer Season 10 hits stands March 19th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/batman-vs-superman-has-found-its-lex-luthor-and-alfred/

BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN Has Found Its Lex Luthor and Alfred

You know what?s better than a million Batman vs. Superman casting rumors? A billion Batman vs. Superman casting rumors. Even better than that? Real, confirmed casting news straight from Warner Bros.! Well, today is your lucky day ? or not, depending on how you take what comes next ? because Warner Bros. announced in a press release that it has cast Jesse Eisenberg as Superman?s nemesis Lex Luthor and Jeremy Irons as Batman?s trusty butler Alfred. Prepare for the comment section to explode like Metropolis in Man of Steel in 3?2?1?

Here?s the official press release:

BURBANK, CA, January 31, 2014 ? Warner Bros. Pictures announced today that Jesse Eisenberg has been set to star as Lex Luthor and Jeremy Irons will play Alfred in the upcoming Zack Snyder untitled Superman/Batman film. The dual announcement was made today by Greg Silverman, President, Creative Development and Worldwide Production, and Sue Kroll, President, Worldwide Marketing and International Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures.

Snyder stated, ?Lex Luthor is often considered the most notorious of Superman?s rivals, his unsavory reputation preceding him since 1940. What?s great about Lex is that he exists beyond the confines of the stereotypical nefarious villain. He?s a complicated and sophisticated character whose intellect, wealth and prominence position him as one of the few mortals able to challenge the incredible might of Superman. Having Jesse in the role allows us to explore that interesting dynamic, and also take the character in some new and unexpected directions.?

The director added, ?As everyone knows, Alfred is Bruce Wayne?s most trusted friend, ally and mentor, a noble guardian and father figure. He is an absolutely critical element in the intricate infrastructure that allows Bruce Wayne to transform himself into Batman. It is an honor to have such an amazingly seasoned and gifted actor as Jeremy taking on the important role of the man who mentors and guides the guarded and nearly impervious fa?ade that encapsulates Bruce Wayne.?

Snyder?s film stars Henry Cavill, reprising his role as Superman/Clark Kent, Ben Affleck as Batman/Bruce Wayne, and Gal Gadot as Wonder Woman/Diana Prince. The film also reunites ?Man of Steel? stars Amy Adams, Laurence Fishburne and Diane Lane.

The new film is currently being written by Chris Terrio, from a screenplay by David S. Goyer. Charles Roven and Deborah Snyder are producing, with Benjamin Melniker, Michael E. Uslan, Wesley Coller, David S. Goyer and Geoff Johns serving as executive producers.

The film is set to open worldwide on May 6, 2016, and is based on Superman characters created by Jerry Siegel & Joe Shuster, Batman characters created by Bob Kane, and Wonder Woman created by William Moulton Marston, appearing in comic books published by DC Entertainment.

The announcement of both Ben Affleck as Batman and Gal Gadot as Wonder Woman sent fans into a tizzy, prompting some overzealous types to sign petitions to have them removed from the iconic roles, so one wonders how this news will be taken. As much fun as I?ve had doing Michael Caine impressions over the last several years, Jeremy Irons seems like he?ll make a fine Alfred, perhaps showing an edge to Batman?s trusted valet that hasn?t been seen in past iterations. As for Jesse Eisenberg as Lex Luthor, I?ll admit that I was surprised; not because I can?t picture as a younger Lex Luthor ? I totally can ? but because I genuinely thought they would be going for a slightly older actor for the alopecia-afflicted villain. That being said, imagining Lex Luthor as Mark Zuckerberg with kryptonite sounds pretty excellent, especially for a modern interpretation of the megalomaniacal Man of Steel menace.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/amc-teams-with-seth-rogen-evan-goldberg-on-preacher/

AMC Teams with Seth Rogen, Evan Goldberg on PREACHER

We?ve all been wrestling with emptiness following the Breaking Bad finale, and with Mad Men entering a split final season, it was easy to slip into dark thoughts like, ?This is The End.? Cue irony: AMC confirms it?s teaming with This is The End duo Seth Rogen and Evan Goldberg to adapt Vertigo?s 1990s comic book series Preacher. The dream team doesn?t stop there: Breaking Bad?s Sam Catlin is on board to executive produce and serve as showrunner. Buzz surrounding the project has been percolating for months, including a report right here at Nerdist in November.

Preacher follows bad-ass Texas clergyman Jesse, his girlfriend Tulip O?Hare, and hard-drinking Irish vampire Cassidy as they track down God to hold him accountable for abandoning his duties in heaven. It?s been a long road for Preacher, which has been through numerous reincarnations: as a film with Sam Mendes attached to direct; as an earlier film from Kevin Smith and starring James Marsden; and as a TV show for HBO (the network ultimately passed).

Preacher joins Vince Gilligan?s Breaking Bad spinoff, Better Call Saul, and a Robert Kirkman Walking Dead spinoff on AMC?s drama slate.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/arthur-ran...nd-animagic-stop-motion-television-animation/

Arthur Rankin Jr. (1924-2014), Creative Force Behind ?Animagic? Stop-Motion Television Animation

Arthur Rankin Jr., an illustrious director, producer and writer of stop motion films, died at age 89 on January 30, 2014 at his Bermuda Home. In 1960 Mr. Rankin and his partner Jules Bass formed Rankin/Bass Productions which became the creative force behind such legendary ?Animagic?(single-frame stop motion) television specials and films as ?Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer?, ?Santa Claus is Comin? to Town?, ?Mad Monster Party? and?The Hobbit. 

Mr. Rankin explains the Animagic process in a 2010 interview with the Archive of American Television.

Rest in Peace, Mr. Rankin.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/avengers-age-of-ultron-sets-paul-bettany-to-play-the-vision/

AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON Sets Paul Bettany to Play The Vision

Rumors have been swirling about British actor Paul Bettany ever since news broke that he was signing on to Joss Whedon?s hotly anticipated Avengers sequel, Avengers: Age of Ultron. While Bettany has established himself as the voice of Jarvis, the Samantha to Tony Stark?s Theodore Twombly, many speculated that he would be taking on the menacing mechanical mantle of Ultron, which as we know now is the purview of James Spader. Now, thanks to some sleuthing by the Daily Mail (and confirmed by other outlets), we know that Bettany will be playing The Vision, the iconic android Avenger. I don?t know about you guys, but I couldn?t be more excited by this news.

It?s fitting that The Vision is a part of Joss Whedon?s sprawling sequel, especially given the hero?s ties to Ultron. Originally created by Jack Kirby and Joe Simon for Timely Comics, the Vision as we know him today rose to prominence in comics? Silver Age thanks to Roy Thomas and John Buscema. Created by Ultron as a weapon against the Avengers, The Vision was imbued with the personality of the deceased Wonder Man (Simon Williams) and given shape with a cloned body of the original Human Torch. I imagine Whedon?s version of the Vision?s origin will be a bit less esoteric, but here?s hoping that he?ll still wind up getting together with Wanda Maximoff, a.k.a. The Scarlet Witch (Elizabeth Olsen).

At long last, Bettany will get to be more than a glorified Siri for Robert Downey Jr.?s Tony Stark. That isn?t to diminish the excellent work he did as Jarvis, but rather to express how unreasonably excited I am that one of my favorite Avengers will be making his way to the big screen. Given that production is starting next month, there?s still plenty of time to rewrite the post-credit sequence to have Bettany?s Vision interacting with the Tupac Coachella hologram. Virtual shawarma, anyone?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40074

Jason Statham On For The Mechanic 2

Jason Statham?s 2010 action-thriller The Mechanic was a throwaway hitman thriller that was a lot more fun and a lot less po-faced than it first appeared. It had a terrific poster, a bit where Stath stuck on some Schubert (not even at gunpoint) and more double-crossing than a stack of hot cross buns. Simon West handled that one and now, according to The Hollywood Reporter, the monkey wrench is being passing to versatile German director Dennis Gansel for a sequel that will see Statham back in action as ronin-like hitman ? or ?mechanic? ? Arthur Bishop.

Gansel is a filmmaker who Hollywood has been trying to get its claws into for some time now. Back in 2008 he got good notices for The Wave, a pungent social satire about a teacher who establishes a dictatorship in his classroom, and terrorist thriller The Fourth State followed four years later and also impressed. The Mechanic 2 will give him the chance to show his wares with more a straightforward genre piece.

It?s no surprise (or major spoiler) to say that the first film left Statham?s mechanic at large and primed to get back to work. Expect more inventive offings from the cultured assassin, more doting lady pals and more cool cars.

The Berlin Film Festival may be better known for its art house leanings and auteur-y schmoozings, but there?s also a big movie bazaar attached and Nu Image Films will be hoping the appeal of tapping Statham?s loyal fan base helps win The Mechanic 2 backing from the money men present.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)

RIP Shirley Temple






Any kid who ever tap-danced at a talent show or put on a curly wig and auditioned for "Annie" can only dream of being as beloved ? or as important ? as Shirley Temple.

Temple, who died Monday night at 85, sang, danced, sobbed and grinned her way into the hearts of Depression-era moviegoers and remains the ultimate child star decades later. Other pre-teens, from Macaulay Culkin to Miley Cyrus, have been as famous in their time. But none of them helped shape their time the way she did.

Dimpled, precocious and adorable, she was America's top box office star during Hollywood's golden age and such an enduring symbol of innocence that kids still know the drink named for her: a sweet, nonalcoholic cocktail of ginger ale and grenadine, topped with a maraschino cherry.

Her hits ? which included "Bright Eyes" (1934), "Curly Top" (1935), "Dimples" (1936) and "Heidi" (1937) ? featured sentimental themes and musical subplots, with stories of resilience that a struggling American public strongly identified with.

Her early life was free of the scandals that have plagued Cyrus, Lindsay Lohan and so many other child stars ? parental feuds, drug and alcohol addiction ? but Temple suggested that in some ways she grew up too soon.

She stopped believing in Santa Claus at age 6, she once said, when "Mother took me to see him in a department store and he asked for my autograph."

For millions, she was much more than an entertainer; she was a tribute to the economic and inspirational power of movies. She was credited with helping to save 20th Century Fox from bankruptcy and was praised by everyone from President Franklin D. Roosevelt to ordinary fans as a bright spirit during a gloomy time.

She was "just absolutely marvelous, greatest in the world," director Allan Dwan told filmmaker-author Peter Bogdanovich in his book "Who the Devil Made It: Conversations With Legendary Film Directors."

"With Shirley, you'd just tell her once and she'd remember the rest of her life," said Dwan, who directed her in "Heidi" and "Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm." ''Whatever it was she was supposed to do ? she'd do it. ... And if one of the actors got stuck, she'd tell him what his line was ? she knew it better than he did."

In 1999, the American Film Institute ranking of the greatest screen legends put Temple at No. 18 among the 25 actresses.

Her achievements did not end with movies. Retired from acting at 21, she went on to hold several diplomatic posts in Republican administrations, including ambassador to Czechoslovakia during the sudden collapse of communism in 1989.

Temple, known in private life as Shirley Temple Black, died at her home near San Francisco, surrounded by family members and caregivers, publicist Cheryl Kagan said. The cause of death was not disclosed.

She appeared in scores of movies and kept children singing "On the Good Ship Lollipop" for generations. From 1935 to 1938, she was the most popular screen actress in the country and was a bigger draw than Clark Gable, Joan Crawford or Gary Cooper.

"I have one piece of advice for those of you who want to receive the lifetime achievement award: Start early," she quipped in 2006 as she was honored by the Screen Actors Guild.

But she also said that evening that her greatest roles were as wife, mother and grandmother: "There's nothing like real love. Nothing." Her husband of more than 50 years, Charles Black, had died a few months earlier.

In "Bright Eyes," Temple introduced the song "On the Good Ship Lollipop" and did battle with a charmingly bratty Jane Withers, launching Withers as another major child star.

She teamed with the great black dancer Bill "Bojangles" Robinson in two 1935 films with Civil War themes, "The Little Colonel" and "The Littlest Rebel." Their tap dance up the steps in "The Little Colonel" (at a time when interracial teamings were rare in Hollywood) became a landmark in the history of film dance.

At age 6, she won a special Academy Award ? and was presented with a miniature Oscar statuette ? in 1935 for her "outstanding contribution to screen entertainment" in the previous year.

Temple's mother, Gertrude, worked to keep her daughter from being spoiled by fame and was a constant presence during filming. Her daughter said years later that her mother had been furious when a director once sent the mother off on an errand and then got the child to cry for a scene by frightening her. "She never again left me alone on a set," she said.

Temple became a nationwide sensation. Mothers dressed their little girls like her, and a line of dolls was launched. They are now highly sought-after collectibles.

Her fans seemed interested in every last golden curl on her head: It was once guessed that she had more than 50. Her mother was said to have done her hair in pin curls for each movie, with every hairstyle having exactly 56 curls.

Her immense popularity prompted Roosevelt to say: "As long as our country has Shirley Temple, we will be all right."

Decades later, her interest in politics brought her back into the spotlight.

She made an unsuccessful bid as a GOP candidate for Congress in 1967. After Richard Nixon became president in 1969, he appointed her as a member of the U.S. delegation to the United Nations General Assembly. In the 1970s, she was U.S. ambassador to Ghana and later U.S. chief of protocol.

She then served as ambassador to Czechoslovakia during the administration of President George H.W. Bush. A few months after she arrived in Prague in mid-1989, communist rule was overthrown in Czechoslovakia as the Iron Curtain collapsed across Eastern Europe.

"My main job (initially) was human rights, trying to keep people like future President Vaclav Havel out of jail," she said in a 1999 Associated Press interview. Within months, she was accompanying Havel, the former dissident playwright, when he came to Washington as his country's new president.

She considered her background in entertainment an asset to her political career.

"Politicians are actors too, don't you think?" she once said. "Usually if you like people and you're outgoing, not a shy little thing, you can do pretty well in politics."

Born in Santa Monica, Calif., to an accountant and his wife, Temple was little more than 3 when she made her film debut in 1932 in the Baby Burlesks, a series of short films in which tiny performers parodied grown-up movies, sometimes with risque results.

Temple's expert singing and tap-dancing in the 1934 movie "Stand Up and Cheer!" first gained her wide notice. The number she performed with future Oscar winner James Dunn, "Baby Take a Bow," became the title of one of her first starring features later that year.

Also in 1934, she starred in "Little Miss Marker," a comedy-drama based on a story by Damon Runyon.

Her appeal faded as quickly as it had emerged. She missed a shot at playing Dorothy in "The Wizard of Oz" when 20th Century Fox chief Darryl Zanuck refused to lend out his greatest asset; the part went to Judy Garland. And "The Little Princess" in 1939 and "The Blue Bird" in 1940 didn't draw big crowds, prompting Fox to let Temple go.

Among her later films were "The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer," with Cary Grant, and "That Hagen Girl," with Ronald Reagan.

Her 1942 film "Miss Annie Rooney" included her first on-screen kiss, bestowed by another maturing child star, Dickie Moore.

After her film career ended, she concentrated on raising her family and turned to television to host and act in 16 specials called "Shirley Temple's Storybook" on ABC. In 1960, she joined NBC and aired "The Shirley Temple Show."

Her 1988 autobiography, "Child Star," was a best-seller.

Temple married Army Air Corps Pvt. John Agar, the brother of a classmate at Westlake, her exclusive Los Angeles girls' school, in 1945. He took up acting and the pair appeared together in two films, "Fort Apache" and "Adventure in Baltimore." She and Agar had a daughter, Susan, in 1948. The actress filed for divorce the following year.

She married Black in 1950, and they had two more children, Lori and Charles. That marriage lasted until his death in 2005 at age 86.

In 1972, she underwent surgery for breast cancer and was credited with opening up public discussion about the disease. She issued a statement urging other women to get checked by their doctors and vowed: "I have much more to accomplish before I am through."

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-movies/20140211/US-Obit-Shirley-Temple/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/freddie-prinze-jr-s-jedi-character-from-star-wars-rebels-revealed/

Freddie Prinze Jr.?s Jedi Character From STAR WARS: REBELS Revealed

Star Wars: Episode VII isn?t the only return to the Galaxy far, far away that?s imminent; before that comes out, we?ll have the premiere of Star Wars: Rebels this year, and now, via a story in USA Today, we have our first glimpse into one of our main characters, a ?cowboy Jedi? who goes by the name of Kanan. Rebels takes place fourteen years after the events of Episode III: Revenge of the Sith, so he?s been hiding out and forsaken the Jedi code after the destruction of his way of life by Darth Vader and the Empire. Kanan is clearly a Han Solo type, rough around the edges and comfortable using a blaster, and only the events of Rebels lead him to pick up his old lightsaber once again. Voiced by Freddie Prinze Jr., Kanan seems to be a combination of Luke Skywalker and Han Solo, with a little facial hair added for good measure. It also appears that Kanan is the captain of the main ship on the show, The Ghost, which looks a lot like early Ralph McQuarrie concept drawings for the Millennium Falcon.

37-year-old Prinze, a definite member of the Star Wars generation (he even has the scars to prove it, from ?lightsaber fighting? when he was four years old) said about his character, ?He?s been forced to shove a massive part of his life under the bed, so to speak. Is he living a lie? At a certain point, the lie kind of becomes the reality. And to suddenly be forced back into your Jedi ways, it?d be a bit of a challenge for him. And pretty awesome, too, when you can see what a Jedi can actually do.? Having survived Order 66 as a kid, and seeing his culture all but wiped had a deep impact on him. ?He definitely has seen more than what a young man should see. And what he had to see was pretty much the worst thing you would have to witness.? 

The show debuts with a one-hour special on Disney Channel in the fall before moving to half-hour episodes on Disney XD.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

This just in: John Wesley Shipp, who played Barry Allen/The Flash in the 1990s TV series, has joined the cast of The CW?s pilot The Flash.

 Shipp will guest star in the pilot in a mystery role, with the part intended to be a recurring guest star in series.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Arrow Season 3 Flash Crossover


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140214/b510928/

The Waltons' Ralph Waite Dead at 86; Actor Played Family Patriarch John Walton Sr. on the Classic TV Drama

Good night, Papa Walton.

Ralph Waite, who played family patriarch John Walton Sr. on the classic drama The Waltons, died today at the age of 86, according to reports . 

Per The Hollywood Reporter , the veteran actor passed away at his home in South Palm Desert, Calif. 

Waite's run on The Waltons as mill worker John, a loyal husband and father of seven whose spirit and faith never flagged even in the face of hardship brought by the Great Depression and World War II, lasted for nine seasons, during which he also directed 15 episodes. 

Though the sentimental nature and old-fashioned values showcased by  The Waltons makes it seem almost as if the series could have been made during the time it depicted (once television had been invented, that is), it actually enjoyed its original run on CBS from 1972 to 1981. 

In 2002, Waite's John Sr. took the No. 3 spot on TV Guide 's list of the "50 Greatest TV Dads of All Time," behind only The Cosby Show 's Cliff Huxtable and Bonanza 's Ben Cartwright. 

The fictional family's good nights, during which the camera would pan away from the Walton family's Virginia homestead to the sound of two parents and seven kids all saying individual good-nights to each other, made for one of the show's most iconic images.

In addition to his forever-classic role, which he also reprised in several Waltons TV movies after the show signed off in 1981, Waite also scored an Emmy nomination for his role as Strikes, a mate on a slave boat, in the seminal miniseries Roots. 

Waite also appeared on the big screen in films such as Cool Hand Luke, Cliffhanger and  The Bodyguard, in which he played the father of Kevin Costner 's titular protector. 

He had dozens of TV appearances to his name, including roles on Carniv?le,  The Practice,  CSI, Bones, Grey's Anatomy, NCIS and, most recently, Days of Our Lives. 

The veteran thesp also cofounded the Los Angeles Actor Theater in 1975.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/excl...ew-image-from-from-dusk-till-dawn-the-series/

Exclusive: Check Out A Brand New Image From FROM DUSK TILL DAWN: THE SERIES

There?s been much speculation on what audiences can expect from Robert Rodriguez?s upcoming series adaptation of his cult hit, From Dusk Till Dawn. But things took an interesting turn when a trailer for the series ? set to be the debut original series from Rodriguez?s El Rey network ? was released a couple weeks ago. While it has the same flare that turned the little known film into a B-movie classic, it seems the new series will be diving headfirst into the mythology of the vampires that populate the world. And now, you can check out an exclusive image from the upcoming show






Santanico Pandemonium (Eiza Gonzalez) and Richie Gecko (Zane Holtz) sure look sweet, don?t they? I bet they?ll look even better when The Walking Dead?s Greg Nicotero finishes up with them in the make-up trailer.

Robert Rodriguez and many of the cast will be in attendance for a special debut screening of the pilot episode at this year?s SXSW on Saturday, March 8 at 4:30PM in the Vimeo Theater. The series will then premiere three days later (March 11th) on El Rey at 9pm EST.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2014)

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/terminator-kyle-reese-jai-courtney-1200827966/

Jai Courtney to Play Kyle Reese in ?Terminator? Reboot 

After testing a handful of guys, Jai Courtney has been tapped to play Kyle Reese in Paramount and Skydance?s ?Terminator? reboot.

Emilia Clarke is on board to play Sarah Connor and Jason Clarke will play John Connor. Arnold Schwarzenegger will also return in his iconic role. Alan Taylor is directing.

Plot details have not been revealed, other than this is the first film in a stand alone trilogy.

Skydance will finance along with the studio with David Ellison producing for Skydance. Laeta Kalogridis and Patrick Lussier penned the script.

Dana Goldberg and Paul Schwake are on as exec producers. Par will handle distribution.

Courtney is repped by UTA, Mark Morrissey and Associates and Silver Linings Entertainment and can be seen next in ?Divergent.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

Wolves


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Comedy father figure Harold Ramis dies

Caddyshack." ''National Lampoon's Animal House." ''Ghostbusters." ''Groundhog Day." ''Stripes."

Those titles are some of the most beloved and widely quoted comedy classics of the last thirty years. They're also Harold Ramis' filmography.

Ramis, the writer-director-actor who quietly and often off-screen created an unparalleled and hugely influential body of laughs, died Monday. He was 69.

He suffered for several years from an autoimmune disease that caused inflammation and damage to his blood vessels, and died at his home in the Chicago suburbs, surrounded by family and friends, his talent agency said.

His rattled a modern comedy world Ramis helped build. His legacy as a father figure to generations of comedians was appropriately captured in Judd Apatow's "Knocked Up," in which Ramis was cast as Seth Rogen's father, he said, "because we all saw him as the dream dad."

"Harold Ramis made almost every movie which made me want to become a comedy director," Apatow said. "These films are the touchstones of our lives."

Chevy Chase, whom Ramis directed in "Caddyshack" and "National Lampoon's Vacation," called him "a great man who shunned unnecessary Hollywood-type publicity."

"It was Harold who acted out and gave me the inspiration for the character of Clark Griswold," Chase said Monday. "I was really copying Harold's impression of Clark."

Admittedly lacking the dashing leading-man looks of some of his peers, Ramis was memorably nebbish: curly haired, gangly and bespectacled. He played Ghostbuster scientist Egon Spengler (naturally, the one with all the ideas), and Bill Murray's Army recruit buddy in "Stripes."

But Ramis, a Chicago native and early member of the improv comedy troupe Second City, was a far larger force behind the camera. He co-wrote and directed "Caddyshack," ''Groundhog Day," and "Analyze This." He also helped pen "Meatballs," ''Stripes" and "Ghostbusters."

Ramis could be reasonably credited with making more people roll in the aisles from the late '70s to the early '90s than most anyone else. Murray, Ramis' frequent collaborator, said in a statement: "He earned his place on this planet."

With a Baby Boomer antiestablishment bent, Ramis ? who escaped Vietnam service, he claimed, by checking every box on the medical-history form ? pushed against institutions: the college dean of "Animal House," the country club members of "Caddyshack," the drill sergeant of "Stripes."

He was known to have a spiritual pull, on full display in the wry but earnest existentialism of "Groundhog Day" (1993), in which Murray re-lives a day until he finally gets it right. His "Ghostbusters" co-star and Second City mate Dan Aykroyd said: "May he now get the answers he was always seeking."

The son of Chicago shopkeepers, Ramis was born Nov. 21, 1944, in Chicago. After graduating from Washington University in St. Louis, he briefly worked in a mental institution. He often said, seriously, that the experience helped prepare him for working with actors.

Ramis would help recalibrate the epicenter of American comedy at Second City, which he joined in 1969. He was soon followed by many of his later collaborators: John Belushi ("Animal House"), Murray and Akroyd. In 1976, he became head writer for the Canadian-based comedy show Second City Television, or SCTV.

Chicago, he later said in the book of interviews "And Here's the Kicker," conditioned him to living "slightly on the outside of the mainstream."

"New York and L.A. were the real centers of culture in America, and we were kind of a sideshow," said Ramis. "There's always more comedy in being alienated than in fitting in."

He soon moved on to bigger projects ? the legendary 1978 comedy "National Lampoon's Animal House." With Murray as the comic lead, the Second City alums paired up for numerous projects: 1979's "Meatballs," 1980's "Caddyshack" and 1981's "Stripes."

Perhaps the most well-known of their collaborations was "Ghostbusters." Ramis helped write the 1984 movie, in which he stars commonsense member of a group of parapsychologists who try to catch ghosts.

"The best comedy touches something that's timeless and universal in people," Ramis told The Associated Press in a 2009 story about the 50th anniversary of Second City. "When you hit it right, those things last."

His last hit was "Analyze This," the therapist comedy starring Billy Crystal and Robert DeNiro. Some of his last efforts (2000's "Bedazzled," 2009's "Year One") were notable flops. A third "Ghostbusters" has long been rumored, but was yet to materialize in any substantial way.

Ramis is survived by his wife, Erica Ramis; sons Julian and Daniel; daughter Violet; and two grandchildren.

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/harold-ramis-1944-2014/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40263

G.I. Joe Retaliation's Luke Bracey Is The New Johnny Utah

The Point Break remake already has a Bodhi, in the shape of Gerard Butler. It has now locked down one other key casting component, with Aussie actor Luke Bracey primed to take over from Keanu Reeves in the role of driven young FBI agent Johnny Utah.

Bracey, who comes from the Home And Away school of acting, has only popped up in a couple of films so far ? lightweight rom-com Monte Carlo and as Cobra Commander in G.I. Joe: Retaliation. But he does have a few films currently making their way through post-production: Max Landis? Me Him Her, indie Amnesia and Pierce Brosnan action thriller November Man among them. He also scored one of the main roles in the new Nicholas Sparks adaptation Best Of Me.

As for Point Break, with Kurt Wimmer re-imagining Katherine Bigelow?s 1991 film for director Ericson Core, he?ll be Utah, tasked with infiltrating the gang responsible for several daring heists. As he goes deeper undercover, he bonds with the leader, zen crime lord Bodhi, as the extreme sports criminals figure out their next targets. With a 2015 release date planned, shooting on the new Point Break should kick off in the summer.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/cws-the-flash-pilot-casts-its-nora-allen/

CW?s THE FLASH Pilot Casts Its Nora Allen

According to a report at Deadline, the pilot for the CW?s The Flash has added another crucial cast member. Michelle Harrison (the CW?s Emily Owens, MD) has been added to the cast of this latest live-action incarnation of the Fastest Man Alive, playing the guest starring/recurring role of Barry?s mother, Nora Allen. She joins Grant Gustin as Barry Allen/The Flash, Candice Patton as Iris West, Jesse L. Martin as Detective West, Rick Cosnett as Eddie Thawne (The Reverse Flash?), Danielle Panabaker as Caitlin Snow/Killer Frost, and Carlos Valdes as Cisco Ramon/Vibe, and original TV Flash John Wesley Shipp in a mystery role.

Although the story says that Harrison will be a recurring role, in the more recent modern comics, Barry Allen gets into forensic science to to try to figure out who murdered his mother Nora when he was a little boy. His father is accused of the crime and incarcerated for it, but Barry never believes his father was the culprit, and spends the rest of his adult life trying to figure out who it was that killed his mother. It is possible of course that the television version won?t go with the idea of Barry?s mother having been killed, but more likely her recurring role will be seen through the use of flashbacks.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/get-your-first-snowy-look-at-fxs-fargo/

Get Your First Snowy Look At FX?s FARGO

There?s no denying it; Fargo, the 1996 crime-drama from Joel and Ethan Coen, is a classic. A few years ago, word popped up that FX was planning to adapt the film into a mini-series. Well, that happened, and now we can get our first look at the result:






As is typical with initial FX trailers, there isn?t much to go on from this, just a snowy car and Billy Bob Thornton?s face. It does seem the show has captured the feel and tone of the Coen Brothers film perfectly, which is always a good sign (they?re serving as executive producers for the TV version).

According to the official synopsis of the series, ?A drifter named Lorne Malvo (Thornton) arrives in small-town Minnesota and influences the population with his malice and violence, including put-upon insurance salesman Lester Nygaard (Martin Freeman).?

It?s currently unknown how much of the film?s storyline will be in the series, if any of it at all. As of now, this seems more like a really cool crime drama that just carries the Fargo name. Either way, it?s damn cool, and in the age of True Detective, this could end up being something really special.

The series is being written by Noah Hawley and will premiere on FX this April.

UPDATE: Comedy duo Key & Peele have been announced to be joining the series for a 4-episode arc. The two will play FBI partners Webb Pepper (Peele) and Bill Budge (Key). Reportedly, the arc will begin with the two having a ?violent run in? with Thorton?s Malvo and will become focused on finding him again.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/ste...-one-is-safe-in-season-two-of-under-the-dome/

Stephen King Promises No One Is Safe In Season Two of UNDER THE DOME

One of the most successful series of last year, CBS? adaptation of the Stephen King novel Under The Dome is starting production on its second season, and the network is offering up a treat for viewers.






While the announcement of a second season was originally met with speculation, as the initial plan was for the series to be a limited event, it seems the current intention is to go all out in season two. The fact that King himself will be writing the premiere script of the Brian K. Vaughan adaptation is a good sign the team behind the series just wants to give fans what they want.

As for King?s computer? sometimes you just gotta love that guy?s sense of humor. But let?s be honest for a moment, if you could tweet with a typewriter, you would.

Season two is scheduled to start with King?s episode on CBS June 30th. Pull the lever, Junior?.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/check-out-the-first-images-from-sin-city-a-dame-to-kill-for/

Check Out The First Images From SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR

The follow up to 2005′s Sin City is on its way, and we?ve just been treated to the first images from the film.

Sin City: A Dame To Kill For hits theaters on August 22 and is directed by Robert Rodriguez and Frank Miller. The cast features returning actors Jessica Alba, Bruce Willis, Mickey Rourke, Rosario Dawson and new additions Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Josh Brolin, Eva Green and Jeremy Piven.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/gotham-casts-its-final-two-series-regulars/

GOTHAM Casts Its Final Two Series Regulars

With production about to begin on Fox?s highly anticipated Jim Gordon origin story, Gotham is hard at work casting its remaining series regular roles, and today the network announced the final two additions to the series.

1) Touch?s David Mazouz has been cast as a young Bruce Wayne, thus confirming once and for all the character will exist in the series and that he will be around for more than just the pilot. ?Sentenced to a solitary life after the tragic murder of his wealthy parents, young Bruce relies on the guidance and protection of Alfred Pennyworth and James Gordon.?

2) Freshman actress Camren Bicondova will play a teenage orphan version of Selina Kyle who ?is suspicious and wholly unpredictable. A street thief and skilled pickpocket, she?s dangerous when cornered.?

As far as Selina goes, considering pilot director Danny Canon handled similar themes with the introduction of certain characters in the pilot of The CW?s Nikita, it?s reassuring to know he?s working on (at least) the first episode of this series.

So not only do we now have confirmation of a young Bruce Wayne, but also that of a young Selina Kyle. Add to that Jada Pinkett Smith, Donal Logue, Ben McKenzie, and the confirmed inclusion of The Penguin and Alfred (among others), and it really seems whatever the plan is for Gotham, it?s going to always remember its roots as a comic book show?. something DC has a proven track record of doing quite well.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

Sin City: A Dame To Kill For Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

http://m.deadline.com/2014/02/redshirts-novel-tv-series-fx/

FX Adapting Sci-Fi Novel ?Redshirts? As Limited Series

XCLUSIVE: John Scalzi?s 2012 comedic sci-fi novel Redshirts is headed to the small screen. FX has teamed with veteran feature producer Jon Shestack (Dan In Real Life) and producer-director Ken Kwapis (Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants) and his partner Alexandra Beattie to develop a limited series based on the book, which won the 2013 Hugo Award. Search is underway for writers to pen the adaption, with Kwapis set to direct the opening episode. He, Shestack and Beattie executive produce.

Set in the 25th century, Redshirts follows the adventures of five new recruits on the Starship Intrepid who come to realize that the ship?s crewmembers are dying at an alarming rate. Their investigation leads to the mind-bending discovery that a science fiction television show, produced in the early 21st century, has somehow ?intruded? upon their reality and ?warped? it. In other words, the lives of the crew are following the course of a television narrative over which they have no control. ?Redshirts is a madcap, hyper-meta tale,? Shestack said. Added Kwapis, ?If Jorge Luis Borges had been a staff writer on the original Star Trek, he would no doubt have concocted a story like Redshirts.?

Most recently Kwapis and Beattie, under their In Cahoots banner, developed the Showtime comedy Happyish, which received a series order last month but has been put on hold in light of the tragic death of star Philip Seymour Hoffman. The company, repped by UTA and Code Entertainment, previously produced Outsourced for NBC. Shestack, repped by Alan Grodin, currently is developing the novel Carter Beats The Devil at Warner Bros, with Phil Lord and Chris Miller directing. Scalzi is represented by Joel Gotler of IPG. FX has been at the forefront of the current longform resurgence with a slew of limited/event series projects. Its first such series, Fargo, premieres April 15


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2014)

The Machine trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/vince-gilligans-battle-creek-finds-its-lead/

Vince Gilligan?s BATTLE CREEK Finds Its Lead

When last we heard, the upcoming Vince Gilligan created/David Shore run CBS drama, Battle Creek, had found its director in the form of X-Men: Days of Future Past?s Bryan Singer. The choice made sense as Singer had previously directed the pilot of Shore?s last hit series, House. But today?s new on who will lead the drama comes will a much less sense of explanation, and a more heightened sense of curiosity.

According to Deadline, Transformers star Josh Duhamel will play FBI agent Milton Chamberlain opposite Dean Winters as Detective Russ Agnew. The series will follow the two as they work to clean-up ?the semi-mean streets of Battle Creek? despite having different world views. ?Duhamel?s Milton is a clean-cut FBI agent; a sincere, humble, even naive guy who heads from Detroit to Battle Creek to set up a satellite FBI office.?

So there you have it, and actually, it?s not that bad. Say what you will about Transformers, but when it comes to TV, Duhamel can bring the goods. He was by far the most entertaining part of his last series regular role, Danny McCoy on Las Vegas. There should be no doubt that Duhamel is capable of pulling this off, and with Dean Winters and Kal Penn by his side, the one screen talent on this direct-to-series drama is shaping up to be just as good as the off-screen group.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/meet...ennifer-fitzsimmons-plus-new-season-2-photos/

Meet ORPHAN BLACK?s New Clone, Jennifer Fitzsimmons? Plus New Season 2 Photos

You know what they say: mo? clones, mo? problems. By the looks of the latest clone to join the pack, those problems are serious. Meet Jennifer Fitzsimmons, the latest clone to join the sisterhood like no other on BBC America?s Orphan Black. And if you couldn?t tell by the major hair loss on display below, she is very sick with the same disease that?s causing Cosima such duress.

Yikes. A 28-year old teacher and swim coach, ?Jennifer is a bright-eyed Midwestern pure of heart girl,? according to one of the show?s co-creators, Graeme Manson. But, as other co-creator John Fawcett explains, Jennifer was na?ve, ?she didn?t know she was a clone, and was being monitored by her boyfriend. She gets sick, and with a kind of the version of the illness that Katja had. And of course, a version of the illness that Cosima has. Just that discovery alone is the kind of discovery that shakes Cosima. It really rattles her.?

Lucky for those hoping to learn more, there?s also a series of video diaries you can watch to introduce you to Ms. Fitzsimmons:






Anyone else have a case of the shudders? What has transpired between her, Dr. Leekie, and DYAD group for her to end up this way? Is her sickness really incurable or is something far more nefarious going on here? We have SO many questions. Guess we?ll have to wait until April 19th to have them answered.

We?re just over a month away from the second season of the series, but it?s a far different scenario from when season one debuted a year ago. With the cult-like status its garnered in such a short amount of time ? especially among folks who write about TV ? the show teamed up with Entertainment Weekly to make the grand unveiling. They also have several photos from the upcoming season that you can check out in a gallery.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40440

First Look At TV's New Constantine
Matt Ryan prepares to blaze hell

As previously announced, Matt Ryan has the lead as the titular blue-collar mage in NBC's new Constantine TV series. Now, here's our first look at him in costume, and it's a get-up that should be pleasingly familiar to anyone au-fait with the DC/Vertigo Hellblazer (and Swamp Thing) comics in which the character originally lurked.






Trenchcoat, tie, white shirt, blonde hair: it's practically a uniform, and damn close to the images (based on Sting, of all people) drawn by the likes of Rick Veitch, Steve Dillon, Glenn Fabry, Tim Bradstreet et al. The one thing that's missing is a cigarette, but there does seem to be some wispy smoke swirling around him from somewhere. As a notoriously duplicitous cove, maybe his pants are on fire.

Ryan, who has prior credits in Torchwood and The Tudors, is a Welshman rather than a Scouser, but while we can't yet hear his Constantine, we'd say he's looking promising. He's certainly closer to source than the Keanu Reeves version from 2005.

Looking to find another success to sit alongside Smallville, Arrow and, they hope, Gotham, DC and Warner Bros. put DC go-to comics adapter David S. Goyer and showrunner Daniel Cerone to work on the pilot script. Empire's pal Neil Marshall - currently making something of a new name for himself in television following Game Of Thrones and Black Sails - is directing, and the signs are good that Constantine will develop beyond the pilot stage into a full series. Shooting is underway right now.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

Comedian David Brenner, 'Tonight' favorite, dies

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? David Brenner, the lanky, toothy-grinned "Tonight Show" favorite whose brand of observational comedy became a staple for other standups, including Jerry Seinfeld and Paul Reiser, died Saturday. He was 78.

Brenner, who had been fighting cancer, died peacefully at his home in New York City with his family at his side, according to Jeff Abraham, his friend and publicist.

"David Brenner was a huge star when I met him and he took me under his wing. To me, historically, he was the godfather of hip, observational comedy," comedian Richard Lewis said in a statement. "He mentored me from day one. ... His passing leaves a hole in my life that can never be replaced."

The tall, thin and always sharply dressed Brenner became one of the most frequent visitors to Johnny Carson's "Tonight" in the 1970s and '80s.

His 150-plus appearances as guest and substitute host turned the former documentary filmmaker into a hot comedian, one who was ubiquitous on other talk shows and game shows.

He also briefly hosted his own syndicated talk show in 1987 and starred in four HBO specials.

Brenner moved with the times, trading routines about the humor of everyday life for jokes about social and political issues, and appearing on MSNBC and Fox News Channel cable programs.

Although his career faltered, he worked steadily through 2013 doing standup. A four-day gig last December included a New Year's Eve show at a Pennsylvania casino-resort in which he showcased young comedians.

Brenner, who was raised in working-class south Philadelphia and graduated with honors from Temple University, was "always there helping a bright young comedian, whether it be Richard Lewis, Freddie Prinze or Jimmie Walker, and he was still doing it until the very end," Abraham said.

In a statement, Walker called Brenner "a true comic genius" who was "my mentor and taught me about life and comedy."

Although Brenner took a brief stabs at TV fame, with the 1976 sitcom "Snip" and the talk show "Nightlife" he hosted in 1987, he didn't achieve the success of Seinfeld's self-titled NBC sitcom or Reiser's "Mad About You," and he saw Jay Leno follow Carson as "Tonight" host.

Brenner's take on his career path, as he described it in a 2000 interview with The Associated Press, was that he put family before stardom.

He said a long custody battle with a girlfriend over their son, Cole, forced him to curtail his TV appearances and visibility beginning in the mid-1980s, when Brenner lived in Aspen, Colo.

"In a nutshell, I couldn't work more than 50 nights a year (out of town) or I'd be an absentee father," he said. "That was when they were giving out the talk shows, the sitcoms."

He was asked if he regretted his decision.

"I didn't even make a decision. I didn't even think about it. How could you not do it? I don't mean to sound noble," Brenner said. "Besides, I come from the slums of Philadelphia and everything in my life is profit. My downside is what most people would strive a lifetime to get to."

Decades ago, he had burned out on filmmaking ? "You don't change the world by doing documentaries," he told "CBS This Morning" in 2013 ? and decided to give comedy a try. He was on the verge of quitting when his effort to impress talent bookers at "Tonight" worked.

His career soared after his first appearance in January 1971. He went from being nearly broke to overwhelmed by a then-hefty $10,000 in job offers the day after he was on the show.

"I never thought this was going to turn my life upside down and give me my whole future," he told "This Morning."

He also recalled how hard Carson made him work on "Tonight," asking Brenner to do a monologue each time he appeared. Other veteran comics headed straight for the couch to banter with the host.

Carson's explanation was "I like to sit back, smoke a cigarette and laugh for six minutes," Brenner recalled.

In a 1995 interview with the AP, Brenner imagined a different path with "Tonight."

"I really believe that had ... Johnny Carson retired in the early '80s, then I would be sitting behind that desk," he said. "I don't think there's any doubt."

Brenner wrote five books, including the post-9/11 "I Think There's a Terrorist in My Soup," published in 2003. His last HBO special, "David Brenner: Back with a Vengeance," debuted live in 2000.

In a statement, his family said he left a last laugh: A final request that $100 in small bills be placed in his left sock "just in case tipping is recommended where I'm going."

Besides son Cole, Brenner is survived by his wife, Ruth, sons Wyatt and Slade and a grandson, Wesley, according to a family statement.

To his knowledge, Abraham said, David Brenner wasn't married to Olympic skating champion Tai Babilonia, despite reports that she was his widow.

Funeral plans were not immediately announced.

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140315/US--Obit-David.Brenner/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/ghostbusters-sequel-to-start-production-in-early-2015/

GHOSTBUSTERS Sequel To Start Production In Early 2015

Could this actually be happening this time? Depite probably knowing better, Sony is moving forward with Ghostbusters III after all, and is eyeing an early 2015 start date for production. One thing that it won?t have on board this time is Ivan Reitman, who directed the original Ghostbusters thirty years ago as well as its sequel in 1989. Speaking with Deadline, Reitman said he just didn?t feel right continuing with the recent death of his friend, Harold Ramis, who played Egon Spengler. ?When I came back from Harold?s funeral, it was really moving and it made me think about a lot of things. I?d just finished directing Draft Day, which I?m really happy with and proud of. Working on a film that is smaller and more dramatic was so much fun and satisfying. I just finally met with Amy and Doug Belgrad when I got back. I said I?d been thinking about it for weeks, that I?d rather just produce this Ghostbusters. I told them I thought I could help but let?s find a really good director and make it with him. So that?s what we?ve agreed will happen. I didn?t want all kinds of speculation about what happened with me, that is the real story.?

This is a good news/bad news kind of scenario. The good news is that Reitman seems to know and understand that proceeding on a straightforward Ghostbusters III without the late Harold Ramis or the reportedly uncooperative Bill Murray is really kind of pointless. It?s pretty much time for what?s left of the original players to all move on in anything but an advisory/cameo type capacity. The original Ghostbusters was lightning in a bottle, one of the best comedies ever made, and one they couldn?t even come close to topping when they went for round two a few years later. So what?s the good news? Well, this will be less a Ghostbusters III and more a Ghostbusters reboot, a brand extension, and a way to keep those Ghostbusters logo t-shirts selling at Target. Which means if it sucks, it won?t be as embarrassing as seeing geriatric Dan Aykroyd and Ernie Hudson running around New York with heavy proton packs on their backs. And if by some miracle it?s good? You?ve saved a series where, as Dr. Venkman pointed out in the original movie, ?The franchise rights alone will make us wealthy beyond your wildest dreams.?  That revival hasn?t happened yet, but you know Sony really wants it to.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140321/b523617/

White Collar Canceled? USA Series Reportedly Ending With Six-Episode Final Season

It's the end of an era: White Collar is reportedly coming to an end. According to Deadline , the Matt Bomer/ Tim DeKay USA series will wrap up with a final season of six episodes. Please take a moment and realize what kind of impact losing Bomer's blue eyes from your TV screens will have on your daily life. 

Season five of the popular series ended with a cliffhanger that saw Neal Caffery (Bomer) abducted. Deadline reports the talks between USA and Fox TV Studios went between a full season and a miniseries/movie to wrap up the show, with a six-episode season likely being the agreement.

A rep for USA could not confirm Deadline's report.

White Collar also stars Tiffani Thiessen, Willie Garson, Hilarie Burton, Sharif Atkins and Marsha Thomason. 

A proper ending for White Collar fits the mold for USA. The network allowed for proper sendoffs for Monk, Burn Notice and In Plain Sight, with Psych's series finale right around the corner. The network just launched new comedy Sirens from Denis Leary, reality show Chrisley Knows Best and has half-hour comedy Playing House from Lennon Parham and Jessica St. Clair in the wings for April. 

Bomer has taken on big screen roles as of late with Magic Mike, Winter's Tale and Space Station 76. Next up: HBO's The Normal Heart opposite Mark Ruffalo and Julia Roberts.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140323/b524112/

James Rebhorn, Homeland Actor, Dies at 65

James Rebhorn, who played the father of CIA officer Carrie Mathison ( Claire Danes) on Homeland, has died after a long battle with melanoma, his agent Dianne Busch confirmed to E! News. He was 65 and passed away at his home on Friday, March 21. 

"He had been diagnosed in 1992 but fought it and continued to work as an actor," Busch added in a statement. "He had been at home receiving hospice care for the last two weeks. His family was with him. He will be greatly missed."

The veteran character actor's career spanned more than five decades and he appeared in more than one hundred television shows, films and stage productions.

His notable television credits include portraying Special Agent Reese Hughes on USA's White Collar and the district attorney who sent Jerry, Elaine, Kramer and George to jail on the series finale of Seinfeld in 1998. 

TV viewers also saw Rebhorn in 30 Rock, Law & Order, The Good Wife, Enlightened, Boston Legal, Third Watch and The Book of Daniel. 

The Philadelphia native's extensive film résumé includes Independence Day, My Cousin Vinny, Scent of a Woman, The Game, Meet the Parents and The Talented Mr. Ripley. 

Per IMDB , he is survived by his wife Rebecca and their two daughters.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/tucker-dale-vs-evil-sequel-in-development/

TUCKER & DALE VS. EVIL Sequel in Development

Most instances of horror and comedy meshing as film genres come about when a horror movie is so campy, it&#146;s laughable. Check most releases from The Asylum, for example. However, every once in awhile, there&#146;s a Shaun of the Dead, Zombieland, and Tucker & Dale vs. Evil that pull off comedic horror in a non-ironic, very enjoyable way.

That&#146;s why it&#146;s great to hear Tucker & Dale vs. Evil&#145;s Alan Tudyk and Tyler Labine are developing a sequel. While at the HorrorHound weekend convention, Tudyk and Labine announced that work is underway on a follow-up, despite initial reports that there wasn&#146;t going to be one.

Let&#146;s hope it won&#146;t be too long before there&#146;s more hilarious mistaken-identity chainsaw-ridden carnage on the way from Tucker & Dale vs. Evil 2.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/tall-men-and-silver-balls-the-first-phantasm-v-teaser/

Tall Men and Silver Balls: the First PHANTASM V Teaser

It&#146;s been 16 years since the alien and necrotic Tall Man darkened cinema&#146;s doorways with his arched eyebrow and persistent bellows of &#147;Booooooooy!&#148; But you can&#146;t keep a good horror monster man down, and neither, it seems, can you keep a filmmaker from revisiting his most famous creation. Yes, friend, it&#146;s finally happened: Phantasm V: Ravager is on its way, and below is the very first teaser for the long-awaited(?) fifth installment in the popular offbeat franchise. Have a gander!






Details on the film are pretty sketchy at the moment (the film&#146;s not even listed on IMDb), but it appears from the movie&#146;s official website that writer-director Don Coscarelli is back at the helm of the film series that began 35 years ago and will reunite the stars of the original, A. Michael Baldwin, Reggie Bannister, and of course Angus Scrimm as the immortal Tall Man. It looks to be a lot Grindhouseier than the last several, which suits us just fine, seeing as everyone in the movie is not as spry as they used to be.

Coscarelli, you may also remember, directed Bubba Ho-Tep and John Dies at the End, two of the best cult horror films of the last decade, so we&#146;re pretty confident this could be something cool.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2014)

http://guyism.com/entertainment/movies/gina-carano-in-the-blood-fight-scene-red-dress.html

Watch Gina Carano destroy an entire bar while wearing a sexy little red dress

So we&#146;ve seen the trailer for Gina Carano&#146;s next film In the Blood and were capitvated by the brief look at her fight scene (SUPERMAN PUNCH!), but now we can revel in the entire scene and all it&#146;s mind-blowing glory. 

There truly isn&#146;t anything missing here. Amazing punch sound effects, Gina breaking a guy&#146;s arm with an armbar, fantastic upskirt shots of Gina, cat-fighting, it&#146;s truly a cornucopia of bad/good. I am so seeing this movie.

Speaking of breaking arms with armbars, can we start a White House petition to get her back in the cage? She says she&#146;s more than open to an MMA comeback and a fight with Ronda Rousey would break all MMA pay-per-view records. Hey, it makes more sense than that petition to get Bieber deported. Okay, no it doesn&#146;t.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/the-dude-will-abide-at-this-years-lebowski-fest-l-a/

The Dude Will Abide at This Year&#146;s Lebowski Fest L.A.

Only four years after the Coen Brothers made one of their most celebrated films in The Big Lebowski, 2002 saw the start of a live event dubbed &#147;Lebowski Fest&#147;. From humble beginnings in Louisville, Lebowski Fests have popped across the country and even in the U.K., making the fandom of Big Lebowski almost get into the league of Rocky Horror Picture Show fandom.

This year&#146;s Lebowski Fest L.A. will be a special occasion, not only for the fact that so many people have gathered for it that it requires the fairly large Wiltern Theater to house the festivities, but The Dude himself is coming to play with his band, perfectly named The Abiders. Jeff Bridges, whose musical talents you might have seen in another critically acclaimed film, Crazy Heart, is going to play a set before a screening of The Big Lebowski, along with a set from the Kyle Gass Band as well as special guests from the cast. And there&#146;s also a bowling party, because of course there is. 

You can get tickets for Lebowski Fest L.A. for April 25th at The Wiltern here and for the Bowling Party at Fountain Bowl on April 26th at the link. And for the Nerdist Channel&#146;s coverage of a previous Lebowski Fest on Just Cos, click the link.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40640

Toby Kebbell Will Be Doctor Doom



Last month, word arrived that 20th Century Fox was zeroing in on the likely candidate to play Victor Von Doom, the man who will be the primary nemesis for the new breed of heroes in Josh Trank&#146;s new take on the Fantastic Four comics. According to Variety we have a winner, in the shape of Toby Kebbell.

With Trank set to kick off shooting soon, the casting side has been falling into place quickly. Miles Teller, Kate Mara, Michael B. Jordan and Jamie Bell are aboard as the main heroes Reed &#147;Mr. Fantastic&#148; Richards, Sue &#147;Invisible Girl&#148; Storm, Johnny &#147;Human Torch&#148; Storm and Ben &#147;The Thing&#148; Grimm.&#148;

Kebbell had been up against Domhnall Gleeson, Sam Riley and Eddie Redmayne for the role of Doctor Doom the masked villain hailing from the fictional nation of Latveria. He&#146;s certainly on Fox&#146;s radar thanks to a role in Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes and has been at work on Warcraft for director Duncan Jones. While Variety&#146;s story cautions that no deal is in place yet, it would appear to be a matter of hammering out the final details. Assuming everything is figured out, Kebbell and co will be on screens from June 18 next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140407/US--Obit-John.Pinette/

Comedian John Pinette, 50, dies at Pa. hotel

PITTSBURGH (AP) &#151; John Pinette, the chubby stand-up comedian who portrayed a hapless carjacking victim in the final episode of "Seinfeld," has died. He was 50.

Pinette died of natural causes Saturday at a hotel in Pittsburgh, the Allegheny County Medical Examiner's office said Sunday evening. Pinette's agent confirmed his death.

The portly Pinette was a self-deprecating presence on stage, frequently discussing his weight on stand-up specials "Show Me the Buffett," "I'm Starvin'!" and "Still Hungry."

Pinette had been working on another stand-up project when he died, his agent, Nick Nuciforo, said.

"He should be celebrated for the amazing comedian he was," Nuciforo said.

The Boston native appeared in movies including "The Punisher" and had a trio of stand-up shows released on DVD but was perhaps best known as the portly carjacking victim whose plight lands the "Seinfeld" stars before a judge for failing to help under a "good Samaritan" law. Pinette also appeared in the television series "Parker Lewis Can't Lose."

Pinette also appeared on state in a national tour of "Hairspray" as Edna Turnblad, the mother of the play's heroine.

The medical examiner's office said no autopsy was performed and Pinette's own physician signed off on the cause of death.

Pinette had been preparing for a stand-up tour of the U.S. and Canada, Nuciforo said.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140407/US--Obit-John.Pinette/
> 
> Comedian John Pinette, 50, dies at Pa. hotel
> 
> ...




NOOOOOOOO! I fucking love John Pinette! That is terrible news!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

RIP

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/mickey-rooney-golden-age-box-office-giant-dies-at-93-1201153308/

Mickey Rooney, Legendary Actor, Dies at 93

Mickey Rooney, the pint-sized actor who was one of MGM&#146;s giant box office attractions in the late &#146;30s and early &#146;40s, died on Sunday. He was 93.


As adept at comedy as drama and an excellent singer and dancer, Rooney was regarded as the consummate entertainer. During a prolific career on stage and screen that spanned eight decades (&#147;I&#146;ve been working all my life, but it seems longer,&#148; he once said), he was nominated for four Academy Awards and received two special Oscars, the Juvenile Award in 1939 (shared with Deanna Durbin) and one in 1983 for his body of work.

He also appeared on series and TV and in made for television movies, one of which, &#147;Bill,&#148; the touching story of a mentally challenged man, won him an Emmy. He was Emmy nominated three other times. And for &#147;Sugar Babies,&#148; a musical revue in which he starred with Ann Miller, he was nominated for a Tony in 1980.

&#147;I loved working with Mickey on &#145;Sugar Babies.&#146;  He was very professional, his stories were priceless and I love them all &#133; each and every one.  We laughed all the time,&#148; said Carol Channing in a statement.

Both in his professional and personal life Rooney withstood many peaks and valleys. He was married eight times &#151; first and most famously to his MGM co-star Ava Gardner &#151; and filed for bankruptcy in 1962, having gone through the $12 million he had earned. And until middle age, he was never able to quite cast off his popularity as a juvenile. Nonetheless, Rooney&#146;s highs more than compensated for his lows. Via his &#147;Andy Hardy&#148; series of films, the five-foot-three Rooney came to embody the virtues of small-town American boyhood. Those films and a series of musicals in which he co-starred with Judy Garland made him the nation&#146;s biggest box office attraction for three years running.

Margaret O&#146;Brien said she was recently working on a film with him, despite reports that he had been in ill health for some time.  &#147;Mickey was the only one at the studio that was ever allowed to call me Maggie.  He was undoubtedly the most talented actor that ever lived.  There was nothing he couldnt do.  Singing, dancing, performing &#133; all with great expertise.  Mickey made it look so easy.  He seemed fine through the filming and was as great as ever,&#148; said O&#146;Brien in a statement.

Born Joseph Yule Jr. in Brooklyn, Rooney made his stage debut at age 15 months in his family&#146;s vaudeville act, Yule and Carter, as a midget in a tuxedo. His first film role in the silent &#147;Not to Be Trusted&#148; also found him playing a midget. Even as a child he demonstrated the ability to be a consummate clown and to move audiences with his sentimental renditions of songs like &#147;Pal of My Cradle Days.&#148; After his parent&#146;s divorce, his mother Nell answered an ad placed by cartoonist Fontaine Fox, who was looking for a child actor to play the comicstrip character Mickey McGuire in a series of silent comedy shorts. Rooney appeared in almost 80 episodes of the popular serial, which continued to be churned out by Standard Film Corp. until 1932. His mother wanted to legally change his name to McGuire, but when Fox objected, she chose Rooney instead.

As a teenager, Rooney appeared in many popular films including Tom Mix Western &#147;My Pal the King&#148; and, memorably, as Puck in Max Reinhardt&#146;s 1935 adaptation of &#147;A Midsummer Night&#146;s Dream.&#148; In 1934, MGM signed him to a week-to-week contract; his first success was playing Clark Gable as a boy in &#147;Manhattan Melodrama.&#148; He slowly climbed up the star ladder, appearing in an adaptation of Eugene O&#146;Neill&#146;s &#147;Ah Wilderness&#148; and in &#147;Little Lord Fauntleroy,&#148; &#147;Captains Courageous&#148; and &#147;Boy&#146;s Town,&#148; the latter two alongside Spencer Tracy.

But it was &#147;A Family Affair,&#148; a B-movie adaptation of the minor Broadway play &#147;Skidding,&#148; that first brought the world the Hardy family and its irrepressible son Andy, &#147;the perfect composite of everybody&#146;s kid brother,&#148; according to critic Frank S. Nugent. With the surprise success of &#147;A Family Affair,&#148; the Hardy family, which included Lewis Stone (replacing Lionel Barrymore) as Judge Hardy and Spring Byington as his wife, embarked on a 15-film series of adventures in Americana. As star of one of the most successful series in film history, Rooney was earning $150,000 a year before his 20th birthday. In 1939, he was voted a special Oscar by the Academy of Motion Pictures Arts & Sciences.

The following year he was nominated for best actor in the film musical version of &#147;Babes in Arms&#148; with Judy Garland. &#147;Mickey Rooney can act the legs off a centipede,&#148; wrote the critic for the Sunday Times in London. It was the first of several memorable pairings with Garland including &#147;Strike Up the Band,&#148; &#147;Babes on Broadway&#148; and &#147;Girl Crazy.&#148;

His performance in the 1943 version of William Saroyan&#146;s &#147;The Human Comedy&#148; brought a second nomination, and he played his first adult role opposite Elizabeth Taylor in &#147;National Velvet.&#148;

From 1944-46, Rooney served in the U.S. Army in the Jeep Theater, traveling 150,000 miles entertaining the troops and acting as a radio personality on the American Forces Network.

But after the war, Rooney&#146;s attempt to make the transition from over-aged teenager to full-fledged adult was rocky at best. MGM tried to give him a new image, casting him as a boxer in &#147;Killer McCoy&#148;; the musical version of &#147;Ah Wilderness,&#148; called &#147;Summer Holiday,&#148; also failed to please. The very qualities that had made him an appealing child star now began to grate. His energetic cockiness seemed forced and egotistical in an adult. The vaudeville-style humor and sentimentality were deemed annoying and precious by post-war audiences.

After settling his contract with MGM in a dispute over not being cast in the all-star war drama &#147;Battleground,&#148; Rooney made nightclub appearances as he rebuilt his career. His freelance movie assignments, such as &#147;Quicksand,&#148; sank without a trace. Only &#147;The Bold and the Brave,&#148; a WWII drama that brought him a third Oscar nomination, met with any success. The final Andy Hardy drama, 1958&#146;s &#147;Andy Hardy Comes Home,&#148; found him as a successful lawyer and new head of the family. It was the final and least successful film in the series.

Rooney also tried directing, helming 1951&#146;s &#147;My True Story,&#148; with Helen Walker as a jewel thief, and 1960&#146;s &#147;The Private Lives of Adam and Eve,&#148; a complex comedy in which he also starred.

He experienced somewhat more success in television: He was nominated for Emmys for dramatic work on &#147;Playhouse 90&#148; effort &#147;The Comedian,&#148; considered a classic of golden-era television, and &#147;Eddie&#148; on &#147;Alcoa Theatre.&#148; He also appeared, less felicitously, in the mid-&#146;50s series &#147;The Mickey Rooney Show: Hey, Mulligan&#148; on NBC and &#147;Mickey,&#148; which ran for a few months on ABC in 1964-65.

But in 1962, after filing for bankruptcy (the money had dwindled through his many divorces and because of his fondness for betting on &#147;the ponies&#148, he embarked on a career as a character actor in films including &#147;Breakfast at Tiffany&#146;s,&#148; &#147;Requiem for a Heavyweight&#148; and &#147;It&#146;s a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World.&#148; His controversial &#147;Breakfast at Tiffany&#146;s&#148; role as Mr. Yunioshi, a buck-toothed broadly comic caricature of a Japanese man, did not draw much ire when the film was first released but has since been condemned as racist.

Off the bigscreen, he toured the country on a double bill with singer Bobby Van and in summer stock.

In 1963, he appeared as the very first guest on &#147;The Judy Garland Show&#148; upon Garland&#146;s insistence. And he appeared occasionally during the &#146;60s on comedy/variety shows such as &#147;The Dean Martin Comedy Hour,&#148; &#147;The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour&#148; and &#147;The Carol Burnett Show.&#148; He guested on &#147;Hollywood Squares&#148; in 13 episodes between 1969 and 1976, and made 15 appearances on &#147;The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson&#148; from 1970-73.

Norman Lear considered him for role of Archie Bunker, but Rooney rejected the project just as Jackie Gleason had. Perhaps he felt the role of Santa Claus fit him better: Rooney did the voices for four Christmas TV animated/stop action specials over the years. He played Santa in &#147;Santa Claus Is Comin&#146; to Town&#148; (1970), &#147;The Year Without a Santa Claus&#148; (1974), &#147;Rudolph and Frosty&#146;s Christmas in July&#148; (1979) and &#147;A Miser Brothers&#146; Christmas&#148; (2008) and also played St. Nick in a 1982 episode of &#147;The Love Boat.&#148;

In later years, Rooney continued to work hard and sometimes found notable success. He received an Oscar nomination for supporting actor in 1980 for &#147;The Black Stallion.&#148; He won an Emmy for &#147;Bill&#148; in 1982 and drew an Emmy nom for reprising the role in another CBS telepic two years later.

In addition to his success in the musical &#147;Sugar Babies,&#148; he made popular stage appearances in &#147;A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum&#148; and on Broadway in &#147;The Will Rogers Follies.&#148;

In 1982 he starred in a short-lived sitcom, &#147;One of the Boys,&#148; with Dana Carvey and Nathan Lane. He guested on &#147;The Golden Girls&#148; in 1988, on &#147;Murder, She Wrote&#148; in 1993 and on &#147;ER&#148; in 1998; he starred in &#147;The New Adventures of the Black Stallion,&#148; based on the film, for 57 episodes from 1990-93.

As he approached and then surpassed his 90th birthday, he labored on, appearing in 2006 in &#147;Night at the Museum&#148; and in 2011 in &#147;The Muppets&#148; feature, among several other films.

In 1993 he published autobiography &#147;Life Is Too Short&#148;; the next year he came out with a novel, Hollywood murder mystery &#147;The Search for Sonny Skies.&#148;

Rooney had battled the major studios and the Screen Actors Guild seeking TV residuals for his screen appearances before 1960 without success. In 2011 he revealed he had suffered another form of victimization. He was granted a temporary restraining order against his stepson, who was accused of withholding food and medicine and interfering in Rooney&#146;s personal finances, which was subsequently replaced by a confidential agreement.

In March 2011 he testified before a special Senate committee considering legislation to curb abuses of senior citizens.

Rooney voyaged, as a special guest, as part of the TCM Classic Cruise in January 2013.

He is survived by wife Jan Chamberlin, a singer he married in 1978; son Mickey Rooney Jr. from his marriage to singer Betty Jane Rase; son Theodore Michael Rooney from his marriage to actress Martha Vickers; daughters Kelly Ann Rooney, Kerry Rooney and Kimmy Sue Rooney and son Michael Joseph Rooney from his marriage to Barbara Ann Thomason; and daughter Jonelle Rooney and adopted son Jimmy Rooney from his marriage to Carolyn Hockett. A son, Tim Rooney, died in 2006.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

KelJu said:


> NOOOOOOOO! I fucking love John Pinette! That is terrible news!



Tribute

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/john-pinette-1964-2014/

Comedian John Pinette passed away Saturday in Pittsburgh, where he was visiting family, at only 50 years old, apparently of natural causes; he had been battling liver and heart disease. Many of you will remember him due to his guest appearance on the finale of Seinfeld as the carjacking victim, but he was a successful and popular stand-up comedian for more than half of his life. Not only did he get acclaim from such institutions as The American Comedy Awards, but he also got the rare distinction of opening for none other than the legendary Frank Sinatra. Few performers and even fewer comedians can lay claim to such a gig.

Pinette was also noted by his kindness and generosity. Comedians such as Rory Scovel who have opened for him say that he would share his bonus with them, a undoubtedly rare occurrence when performing comedy on the road.

He was working right up until the end, with an engagement at the Ontario, CA Improv scheduled for this week and a new one-man show that would have presented a more personal, introspective show than they had previously performed.

Another comedian, Matt Goldich, had this deft remark to sum up Pinette&#146;s passing: &#147;Amazing that John Pinette & Chris Farley were gifted physical comedians while I weigh 160 lbs and don&#146;t even know what to do with my hands.&#148;

John Pinette - Lines Drive Me Crazy!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/game-of-thrones-d-b-weiss-david-benioff-will-make-dirty-white-boys/

GAME OF THRONES&#146; D.B. Weiss & David Benioff Will Make DIRTY WHITE BOYS

David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, the helmers behind the HBO adaptation of Game of Thrones, apparently don&#146;t have enough going on, what with a gangbuster season four premiere for the George R.R. Martin novel-turned-TV series less than a week ago and a cramazing (that&#146;s crazy-amazing) two-season renewal order. Things are a bit slow for them&#133; Which is probably why they&#146;ve decided to tackle yet another project &#151; this time a feature film they will write, direct, and produce as a duo called Dirty White Boys. And no, it&#146;s not a biography of the men of House Lannister. In fact, it&#146;s not about Westeros at all! Say what?

The 1995 Stephen Hunter novel is about three violent escaped convicts and the lawman attempting to track them down. Hunter&#146;s work is no stranger to Hollywood: one of his other novels, Point Of Impact, later became the Mark Wahlberg flick Shooter.

According to Weiss, it was the characters that drew them to the project. &#147;The characters are so well drawn, really charismatic and awful people, so flawed,&#148; he stated. The novel&#146;s first line, in particular, drew them in and made it impossible to put the book down.

(That line is the following, for those curious enough. But be warned &#151; there&#146;s racism ahoy! &#147;Three men at McAlester State Penitentiary had larger penises than Lamar Pye, but all were black and therefore, by Lamar&#146;s own figuring, hardly human at all.&#148; Yiiiiikes.)

And it was that very line that forced their hand. &#147;We&#146;re sitting around bullshitting and we started talking about lines we were jealous of before it came around to the familiar topic of greatest opening lines in novels,&#148; explained Benioff. &#147;Our friend Scott Frank brought up the opening line of Dirty White Boys&#133;. I&#146;d never heard of [it] before&#133; and it made me go out and buy the book&#133; and _ just fell in love with it.&#148;

The story focuses on Lamar Pyle, an Alpha Male leader of a trio of escaped convicts being tracked by Bud Pewtie, a state trooper, and the very bloody tear they go on across the southern United States (Sounds they they&#146;d do well as players in the fantasy fantasy league).

Don&#146;t get too excited just yet, though: Benioff and Weiss are deep into the post-production stages of Game of Thrones&#145; 4th season and that &#151; in addition to the two-season renewal &#151; doesn&#146;t leave room for a definitive timeline on the film. Weis and Benioff explained that the film is a project they&#146;ll get to when they can._


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/exclusive-go-behind-the-scenes-of-action-horror-film-afflicted/

EXCLUSIVE: Go Behind the Scenes of Action Horror Film AFFLICTED

Nerdist has an exclusive first look at the behind-the-scenes featurette for the acclaimed new action horror film Afflicted. The film, written, directed and starring Derek Lee and Cliff Prowse, cleaned up on the festival circuit last year winning Best Picture (Horror), Best Screenplay (Horror), Best Director (Horror) at Fantastic Fest as well as Best Canadian First Feature Film at Toronto International Film Festival.

Shot on a budget of under $300,000, Afflicted had big ambitions, as Prowse mentions in the video, saying, &#147;We knew we wanted to do something cool, it was going to be genre and it was going to be for an amount of money that we could raise ourselves.&#147; From the looks of the footage, visually, the film succeeds. The running gag is awesome and the practical body horror effects look disgusting in all the best ways.

Have a look at the exclusive behind-the-scenes featurette for Afflicted below! The film is in select theaters now and is available on iTunes, Amazon and VOD.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-half-hou...s-drum-fill-from-his-song-in-the-air-tonight/

A Half Hour Continuous Loop of the Phil Collins Drum Fill From His Song &#145;In The Air Tonight&#146;

The instantly recognizable drum fill from the 1981 Phil Collins hit single &#147;In The Air Tonight&#148; is looped for a full 30 minutes in this 2013 video from YouTube user, Kramer Klein. The reverb-heavy drums, often considered one of the era&#146;s defining sounds, was originally recorded through accidental means in the studio.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40108

Ed Skrein Is The New Transporter
He'll succeed The Stath as Frank Martin

Well, this update couldn&#146;t have arrived much more quickly if Frank Martin had been delivering it himself&#133; Hot on the (w)heels of yesterday&#146;s confirmation that the Transporter franchise will indeed be going to reboot route for its new entries, Variety reports that Ill Manors&#146; Ed Skrein is the man to follow The Stath as the tough-nut central character.

Skrein, who also appeared in Game Of Thrones as Daario Naharis (though he&#146;s been replaced for Season 4 by Michael Huisman) will play a younger version of Frank Martin. The new movie will serve as an origin story for the man, which includes his interactions with his father. The producers, which include Luc Besson, are apparently looking for someone notable to take that role.

&#147;We searched everywhere to find a fresh face who had the potential to become an action movie star and we&#146;ve found the right match with Ed Skrein, who&#146;s not only a great actor but also has enough charisma and physical stamina to play Frank Martin with brio,&#148; EuropaCorp CEO Christophe Lambert tells the trade mag.

Bill Collage and Adam Cooper are behind the script for this one, with Transporter 3 editor (and Brick Mansions director) Camille Delamarre on to call the shots. He&#146;ll start the cameras cranking this June on the French Rivera and may end up making all three of the planned new trilogy.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.impactonline.co/news/1759-heavy-duty-as-hurlant-gets-syfy-debut

'Heavy' duty as SyFy airs 'Hurlant'...


Heavy Metal Magazine was at the forefront of fantasy fiction. Now the live-action series inspired by its short stories gets an American screening via SyFy...

Boyka, Black Dynamite, Twister, Roy Batty, Spike , Sallah and Kyle Reese (well the actors who played these legendary characters) star in the fantasy action series Metal Hurlant Chronicles. Based on the original Metal Hurlant French comic book anthology (best known to English speakers as Heavy Metal) this stylish anthology series has shot two series, the first of which has already shown in France but finally gets a North American - and hopefully UK release - shortly, making its debut on SyFy on April 14 2014.

 In the tradition of The Twilight Zone or The Outer Limits, Metal Hurlant Chronicles adapts stories from the world renown magazine of the same name, created by writers and artists whose work has graced the pages of X-Men, Batman, Spiderman, Iron Man, Star Wars, Superman, Blade and many more. Each twenty-six minute episode follows one story be it action, heroic fantasy or science fiction or a combination of the three, shot in English and directed by Guillaume Lubrano.

 The series features a number of faces familiar from the pages of Impact and many of our favourite cult and genre productions... including John Rhys-Davies, Michael Biehn, Scott Adkins, James Marsters, Michael Jai-White, Darren Shahlavi, Michelle Lee, Rutger Hauer, Kelly Brook and Celine Tran. Many of the episodes feature fight and stunt choreography by choreographer extrodinaire Larnell Stovall.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40772

Star Trek Writers To Reboot Flash Gordon
Gordon's alive!

What do you mean, "Flash Gordon approaching?" Well, after some years of varying development hells, and a short-lived Sci-Fi Channel TV series in 2008, it looks as if the pulp space hero is in the initial stages of a journey back to the big screen. Their source is unclear, but the impetuous boys (and girl) at Film Divider believe that JD Payne and Patrick McKay, currently at work on the third modern Star Trek film, are also writing an ambitious new Flash Gordon adventure.

Flash Gordon made his debut in newspaper comic strips drawn by Alex Raymond in the 1930s, and was initially conceived explicitly as competition for the then very popular Buck Rogers. Gordon was a polo-playing Yale graduate who, with companions Dale Arden and Dr Hans Zarkov, initially headed into space to find the source of some meteors bombarding Earth. Their first encounter with Ming The Merciless - the alien gitface behind the meteors - would not be their last, and their continuing adventures on the planet Mongo would see them also encountering hawk-man Prince Vultan and the rulers of various jungle, ice and undersea kingdoms.

Gordon was immediately picked up for three Saturday morning film serials starring Buster Crabbe (also briefly Buck Rogers and Tarzan) between 1936 and 1940. Slightly more recently and perhaps most famously, of course, there was the 1980 movie camp-fest with the mad Queen soundtrack, starring Sam J. Jones as Gordon, Max Von Sydow as Ming, and a particularly mental Brian Blessed as Vultan. 

Payne and McKay's connection to JJ Abrams' Bad Robot includes adapting the novel Boilerplate as well as their work on the Star Trek threequel, but whether Flash has a home there, or elsewhere, or is merely a spec script the pair have developed on their own is unclear at the moment. They also have action scripts Goliath and Deadliest Warrior floating in development at, respectively, Temple Hill and Paramount.

Their take on Flash Gordon is apparently (predictably) to rescue him from his current reputation as something stupid but much loved (see Sam Jones' recent turn in Ted), and restore his reputation as a more serious adventurer. He is, after all, the metallist man alive, come to save us all, with his constant thrash. Oh no, wait, that's Thrash Gordon. That's someone else.

The world didn't seem quite ready for John Carter. Are we up for a new Flash Gordon?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/there-are-3-free-ways-to-watch-orphan-blacks-season-2-premiere/

There are 3 Free Ways to Watch ORPHAN BLACK&#146;s Season 2 Premiere

What the Dickens? BBC America really must love you Clone Clubbers and all future clone-lovers to be, because they&#146;ve unleashed onto the world not one, not two, but three &#151; count &#145;em, 3! &#151; totally free ways to watch the season two premiere of Orphan Black online. That&#146;s right &#151; you have pretty much no excuse at this point, people of the Internet, to get on board with the best new sci-fi show around. 

Not only can you download &#147;Nature Under Constraint and Vexed&#148; on iTunes (where they also have several other free goodies for you to e-hoard), the series opener is also available to stream or download on Amazon Prime, in addition to the video that&#146;s up on the BBC America website itself. The only way the network could&#146;ve made this easier for you all is if they&#146;d showed up at your house with the episode on a fancy silver platter. And lest you need any more convincing, we&#146;ve included a sneak peek at the episode, below. Now get to stepping and join the sisterhood like no other, already.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/the-...n-to-be-broadcast-live-in-theaters-worldwide/

THE LAST NIGHT OF MONTY PYTHON To Be Broadcast Live in Theaters Worldwide

When tickets went on sale for legendary comedy troupe Monty Python&#146;s upcoming dates at the O2 Arena in London, they sold out in mere seconds. Those lucky few ticket buyers perhaps didn&#146;t know it at the time, but this set of shows might be the last time that Monty Python performs together. But if you didn&#146;t get tickets, Picturehouse Entertainment has just acquired the rights to broadcast The Last Night of Monty Python live to theaters across the entire world.

450 theaters with about 1500 screens will show the event on July 20th. There&#146;s no word about a subsequent home video release, but since they&#146;ll be filming the show, that&#146;s a possibility. In either event, with the live screening, you&#146;ll have a chance to see what might possibly be the last performance of Monty Python.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/came...bumps-movie-super-8s-ryan-lee-joins-the-cast/

Cameras Have Rolled on Live Action GOOSEBUMPS Movie, SUPER 8′s Ryan Lee Joins The Cast

Production has begun on the live action adaptation of R.L. Stine&#146;s Goosebumps, and the feature film has added Super 8 star Ryan Lee to the cast.

Due out in the spring of 2016, Goosebumps features Jack Black as Stine himself and Dylan Minnette as Zach, the young man who moves in next door to him to the horror author. When Zach discovers that the monsters Stine has been writing about are actually real and have been set free by Goosebumps series favorite Slappy, the evil ventriloquist dummy, Stine, Zach and his friends are tasked with the job of putting the monsters back in the books.

Goosebumps, starring Jack Black, Dylan Minnette, Odeya Rush and Ryan Lee, is scheduled to be released in theaters March 23, 2016.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/friday-the-13th-television-series-on-its-way/

FRIDAY THE 13th Television Series On Its Way

Beloved hockey-masked mass murderer Jason Voorhees isn&#146;t just coming back in a big screen reboot (or, as I prefer to call it, Friday the 13th Part 13), but it looks like he&#146;ll be hacking and slashing his way through Camp Crystal Lake on a new weekly television series version of Friday the 13th. Deadline broke the story that Crystal Lake Entertainment have made a deal to create a new hour long drama series based upon the characters and settings of the classic  Friday The 13th franchise. Sean S. Cunningham, who directed the original 1980 movie, will come on board as executive producer, and in a statement said &#147;Jason Voorhees is synonymous with the genre and we plan to build on this legacy with a provocative and compelling take that expands upon the storylines that have already thrilled millions worldwide.&#148;

Bill Basso (Terminator) and Jordu Schell (Avatar) are writing the script, which is said to &#147;re-imagine Jason in multiple time periods,&#148; although the original Deadline article also states that the show&#146;s setting will be contemporary, &#147;focusing on the eclectic characters of Crystal Lake who are forced to confront the return of the killer, as new secrets about his wacky family are revealed.&#148; So, modern day with lots of Lost-style flashbacks? Of the great horror franchises of the eighties like Halloween, A Nightmare on Elm Street and Hellraiser, Friday had maybe the thinnest of storylines, so I&#146;d say the writers have their work cut out for them.

This isn&#146;t the first time there&#146;s been a show called Friday the 13th; back in the late eighties, Paramount (who holds the license) created a syndicated series also called Friday the 13th, which ran for three seasons from 1987-1990. The show had nothing to do whatsoever with the movie series, and focused on supernatural shenanigans and never once mentioned Jason Voorhees or Camp Crystal Lake. The excessive gory violence of the movie series could in no way have made it past television censors at the time. But we live in the Walking Dead era, where brutal killings of all sorts happen on a weekly basis on basic cable. The other appeal of the Friday movies was, of course, the excessive nudity, which is still a no-no on basic cable, so it remains to be seen how they&#146;ll get around that little problem.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/the-adventures-of-brisco-county-jr-pilot-is-online/

THE ADVENTURES OF BRISCO COUNTY JR. Pilot is Online

Once upon a time, the guy who played Ash from the Evil Dead movies and Sho Nuff from The Last Dragon played cowboys and science adventurers in what would become one of the odder cult hits on Fox. That would be The Adventures of Brisco County Jr., whose single season across 27 episodes gave us Bruce Campbell as the titular wise-cracking bounty hunter on the trail of weird West criminals. 

As it went on, the series got stranger and more cosmic, making its cancellation after its first season all the more unfortunate. 

The pilot&#146;s been online for about a month now, courtesy of YouTube user Jones Bob, offering a glimpse at what was so weird and interesting about the show. A lot of it is right there in the 93-minute pilot: Campbell nails the character early on, and his cantankerous rapport with fellow bounty hunter Lord Bowler (Julius Carry) feels easy and unforced. 

Enjoy it, because we&#146;ll never get another like it.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni57117703/

Netflix Sets August 1st Premiere for Fourth (and Final) Season of 'The Killing'

Netflix has announced that the final six episodes of "The Killing" will be available for streaming beginning on August 1st. Cancelled by AMC after just two seasons, Netflix negotiated the show's revival by teaming up with the cable network to bring it back for a third season in what Variety refers to as a "shared-window pact." Following the third season, AMC cancelled the show once again. This time, however, Netflix negotiated its own deal with Fox Television Studios for a fourth season. Veena Sud, who helmed "The Killing" when it first aired, has returned to the position of showrunner for its final season.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

From Peter Serafinowicz's twitter: In London with Mark Hamill.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/conf...ill-be-part-of-the-marvel-cinematic-universe/

Confirmed: Marvel&#146;s Netflix Shows Will Be Part of The Marvel Cinematic Universe

Because not even news of a Justice League movie will slow them down, the Marvel camp has dropped a very reassuring tidbit about their upcoming slate of Netflix shows, currently being dubbed the &#147;Defenders Saga&#148; among fans. One of the biggest questions surrounding the upcoming series is: Is it part of the Marvel Cinematic Universe? Today, we get an answer, thanks to Marvel Entertainment&#146;s Chief Creative Officer Joe Quesada, who recently guested on Kevin Smith&#145;s Fat Man on Batman podcast and said, yes, they&#146;re part of the MCU: &#147;There will be some inter-connectivity, much like the movies. They will exist within the cinematic universe again, so this is all the same world as S.H.I.E.L.D. and the Avengers.&#148;

In regards to the tone of the series, Quesada added, &#147;Although these are superhero stories, this is different now. This is the street level&#133; this is the street level noir side of the Marvel Universe. Something that you haven&#146;t really, really seen in any of our Marvel movies. And probably more ground level, than I think you&#146;ve seen. This is not like us doing Batman, Dark Knight or any of that stuff. This is very Marvel doing street level superheroes.&#148;

Considering one of the major things that has always separated Marvel and DC is Marvel&#146;s push for more grounded heroes rather than myth-building ones like Superman and Batman, this makes complete sense and really ups the excitement level for the first series in the run, Daredevil. There&#146;s still no word on the time period of the series, which is something that&#146;s been up for debate, as the Hell&#146;s Kitchen of today is not what it was when these comic book series were originally conceived.

Daredevil is slated to hit Netflix sometime in 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/hbo-...ast-week-tonight-with-john-oliver-on-youtube/

HBO Puts First Episode of LAST WEEK TONIGHT WITH JOHN OLIVER on YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/star...rom-seth-macfarlane-starring-patrick-stewart/

Starz Orders BLUNT TALK from Seth MacFarlane starring Patrick Stewart

Starz just ordered 20 episodes of awesome with the new Seth MacFarlane/Jonathan Ames show Blunt Talk, starring Sir Patrick Stewart. The show will premiere in 2015.

MacFarlane, of Family Guy and Ted fame, voiced his excitement for the new show, saying, &#147;I&#146;m beyond thrilled to be working with Jonathan Ames and Sir Patrick Stewart. Jonathan&#146;s creative talent is formidable, and his writing style is wholly original, hilarious, and provocative. And of course, Patrick Stewart is one of the greatest actors alive today. His skill and versatility are unmatched, and he will excel as the star of his own show. Thank you, Starz, for allowing us to bring Walter Blunt to life!&#148;

Blunt Talk is the story of Walter Blunt (Stewart), a British journalist determined to make his mark on American news via his own cable news talk show. Unfortunately for Blunt, network executives and incompetent show staffers, as well as his less than perfect relationship with his ex-wives and children, provide additional challenges.

Chris Albrecht, the CEO of Starz, also demonstrated confidence in Blunt Talk, saying, &#147;In the character of Walter Blunt, Seth, Jonathan and Patrick have found the alchemy that makes a borderline alcoholic, mad-genius-Brit the man you want fighting in America&#146;s corner. Seth and Jonathan have struck the right balance between biting wit and outright absurdity in building this world, and we cannot wait for Patrick to breathe life into Walter.&#148;

This sounds absolutely fantastic. I know I&#146;m always a fan of Sir Patrick when he does comedy (Extras or Robin Hood: Men In Tights, anybody?) and can&#146;t wait to see him take on the role of a cable news &#147;journalist,&#148; especially with Ames as showrunner and MacFarlane overseeing the project.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/syfy-bringing-millers-ronin-and-soules-letter-44-to-tv/

Syfy Bringing Miller&#146;s RONIN and Soule&#146;s LETTER 44 to TV

Syfy is really flexing its muscles in picking up original programming for next year. Their latest acquisitions: Ronin based on the Frank Miller miniseries for DC, and Charles Soule&#146;s ongoing science fiction drama Letter 44 from publisher Oni Press. 

Ronin, which sees a masterless samurai reborn in a dystopian 21st while in pursuit of Agat, a powerful demon, is being adapted as a miniseries, according to The Hollywood Reporter. 

Famously, a big screen version of Ronin has been languishing in development hell after Darren Aronofsky (Noah, The Fountain) attempted to tackle the source material (making him 0 for 3 in his attempts to get a comic book movie made, following failed attempts at Batman and Wolverine). Later, Genndy Tartakovsky would use Ronin as the inspiration for the animated Samurai Jack, which ran for four seasons on Cartoon Network and was so, so good. 

Currently, no talent has been associated with the project, nor do we know how many episodes the miniseries will be. 

Letter 44, meanwhile, could be a little more open-ended. Writer Charles Soule&#146;s series splits its action between Earth and the stars, when new president/badass name-haver Stephen Blades learns from his predecessor that seven years prior, a mission was dispatched to investigate alien construction in a nearby asteroid belt. Meanwhile, the crew of the space shuttle Clark are about to discover something that could lead to war between Earth and E.T.&#146;s. 

Terminator 3 and U-571 writer-director Jonathon Mostow will be writing and producing the pilot. 

Soule also writes Swamp Thing and a handful of titles at both DC and Marvel, and will be tackling the &#147;Death of Wolverine&#148; event later this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/aaron-williamson-joins-the-cast-of-terminator-genesis-as-new-t-800/

Aaron Williamson Joins The Cast of TERMINATOR: GENESIS As New T-800

The Terminator reboot/requel/whatever Terminator: Genesis has added a new cast member, one that will finally give fans of the series something we&#146;ve been wanting to see&#133; a T-800 model terminator that doesn&#146;t look and talk like Arnold Schwarzenegger (although yes, I know the Sarah Connor Chronicles television series showed lots of T-800 models that weren&#146;t Arnie, I&#146;m talking about the movie series now. And not just the one we saw for a few seconds in the first movie either.) Bodybuilder Aaron Williamson recently announced  that he&#146;ll be playing a T-800 in the next installment of the franchise.

In a statement, Williamson said, &#147;Thanks to an amazing team of people who help me get better each week, both physically and creatively, I&#146;ll be playing a T-800 (Terminator) in the upcoming production Terminator: Genesis. I&#146;m extremely grateful and motivated as this new chapter begins to take shape.&#148; He then released a pic, which, by the way, is fan art and not official production art for the movie, but it does give us an idea of what to expect in terms of how he&#146;ll look in the film. And it also suggests that Williamson won&#146;t just be a body double, with a CGI face of a young Arnold grafted on to his body like was done in Terminator: Salvation, but his own unique T-800 model. Terminator: Genesis  is being directed by Game of Thrones and  Thor: The Dark World&#145;s Alan Taylor, and stars Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor, Jason Clarke as John Connor, Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese, and of course Arnold Schwarzenegger as the T-800, and is scheduled for release in July, 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.theterminatorfans.com/exclusive-aaron-williamson-cast-as-terminator-statement/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/hannibal-gives-us-first-look-at-michael-pitts-mason-verger-finally/

HANNIBAL Gives Us First Look at Michael Pitt&#146;s Mason Verger &#151; Finally!

We&#146;ve previously only heard allusions and references to Mason Verger on NBC&#146;s Hannibal, the only man to have &#151; uh, spoiler, I guess? &#151; survived an attack by Hannibal Lecter in the Thomas Harris cannibal-killer saga of movies and novels. But it looks like he&#146;s about to make his big debut, as evidenced by these new photos.

We&#146;d previously only been privy to a single black and white photo of Michael Pitt&#146;s Verger, thanks to director David Slade. But now we have Verger in full, unadulterated context. And &#151; oh snap! &#151; he&#146;s going to be playing right alongside Mads Mikkelsen&#146;s Hannibal Lecter from the outset. Standing so brazenly next to his previously attempted victim, sister Margot Verger (Katharine Isabelle), proves that we&#146;re in store for more of Bryan Fuller&#146;s textbook tension-building and seriously audacious serial murderpeople. Something tells us Dr. Lecter is going to find it all very, very rude. We&#146;re, for one, very much looking forward to Friday at 10 PM, when the episode in question &#147;Naka-choko,&#148; debuts on NBC.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140430/EU--Britain-Obit-Hoskins/

'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' actor Hoskins dies at 71

LONDON (AP) &#151; Bob Hoskins never lost his Cockney accent, even as he became a global star who charmed and alarmed audiences in a vast range of roles.

Short and bald, with a face he once compared to "a squashed cabbage," Hoskins was a remarkably versatile performer. As a London gangster in "The Long Good Friday," he moved from bravura bluster to tragic understatement. In "Who Framed Roger Rabbit," he cavorted with a cast of animated characters, making technological trickery seem seamless and natural.

A family statement released Wednesday said Hoskins had died in a hospital the night before after a bout of pneumonia. He was 71 and had been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease in 2012.

Helen Mirren, who starred alongside Hoskins in "The Long Good Friday," called him "a great actor and an even greater man. Funny, loyal, instinctive, hard-working, with that inimitable energy that seemed like a spectacular firework rocket just as it takes off."

"I personally will miss him very much, London will miss one of her best and most loving sons, and Britain will miss a man to be proud of," Mirren said.

The 5'6" (1.68 meters tall) Hoskins, who was built like a bullet, specialized in tough guys with a soft center, including the ex-con who chaperones Cathy Tyson's escort in Neil Jordan's 1986 film "Mona Lisa." Hoskins was nominated for a best-actor Academy Award for the role.

"Neil Jordan's 'Mona Lisa' and Bob Zemeckis' 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' were just two of the films that showed Bob Hoskins' tremendous range," said Steven Spielberg, who produced "Roger Rabbit" and later directed Hoskins in his Peter Pan tale "Hook."

"He was an actor who loved to work and the work loved him. And so did every audience," Spielberg said.

Hoskins' breakout Hollywood role was as a detective investigating cartoon crime in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit," a tribute to hard-boiled 1940s entertainment that was one of the first major movies to meld animation and live action. The 1988 Robert Zemeckis film was a huge global success that won three Oscars and helped revive animated filmmaking.

"For all the special effects and technical wizardry, it was Bob's honesty and the truth of his performance that made the animated characters believable &#151; and that was a testament to his real talent," said Zemeckis.

Born in 1942 in eastern England, where his mother had moved to escape wartime bombing, Hoskins was raised in a working-class part of north London. He left school at 15, worked at odd jobs including circus fire-eater and claimed he got his break as an actor by accident &#151; while watching a friend audition, he was handed a script and asked to read.

"I got the lead in the play," Hoskins told the BBC in 1988. "I've never been out of work since."

Hoskins initially worked in theater, but began getting television and film roles in the 1970s. He came to attention in Britain as star of "Pennies from Heaven," Dennis Potter's 1978 TV miniseries about a Depression-era salesman whose imagination sprouts elaborate musical numbers. It was later turned into a movie starring Steve Martin.

His movie breakthrough came in 1980 thriller "The Long Good Friday," playing an East End gangster hoping to profit from redevelopment of London's docks. It contained one of Hoskins' most memorable speeches, a Cockney-accented dismissal of American culture: "What I'm looking for is someone who can contribute to what England has given to the world: culture, sophistication, genius. A little bit more than an 'ot dog, know what I mean?"

The film, which also featured a young Pierce Brosnan, is ranked 21 in the British Film Institute's list of the top 100 British films of the 20th century.

Hoskins worked in films big and small, mainstream and independent. Some were acclaimed, including factory worker story "Made in Dagenham" or "Last Orders," a bittersweet portrait of aging that reunited him with Mirren.

Others were panned, such as limp Spice Girls vehicle "Spice World" and video game-based dud "Super Mario Bros," which Hoskins described as his worst film experience.

He appeared in Francis Ford Coppola's musical "The Cotton Club," starred alongside Cher in "Mermaids," played pirate Smee in Spielberg's "Hook" and was FBI boss J. Edgar Hoover in "Nixon."

In the World War II thriller "Enemy at the Gates," starring Jude Law, he played Nikita Khrushchev of the Soviet Union. Law, whose friendship with Hoskins predated the film, recalled him as "a brilliant actor and a very sweet man. Great spirit. And he will be much missed."

Hoskins never lost his down-to-earth quality, once saying that he would never accept a knighthood.

He told The Guardian in 2010 that acting allowed him "to act out all the feelings and emotions that you shouldn't have. If I didn't get rid of it all, I'd be in a terrible state."

Yet he was famously funny and self-deprecating. Hoskins once recalled how he was put on standby to play Al Capone in Brian De Palma's "The Untouchables," until Robert De Niro agreed to take the role. The director sent Hoskins a check for 20,000 pounds to thank him for his time.

"I phoned him up and I said 'Brian, if you've ever got any other films you don't want me in, son, you just give me a call,'" Hoskins said.

In 2012 Hoskins announced that he had been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease and was retiring from acting.

His last role was as one of the seven dwarves in "Snow White & The Huntsman," starring Kristen Stewart.

He is survived by his wife Linda and children Alex, Sarah, Rosa and Jack. They said in a statement: "We are devastated by the loss of our beloved Bob."


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/michael-mckean-to-crank-better-call-saul-up-to-eleven/

Michael McKean to Crank BETTER CALL SAUL Up To Eleven

In what we&#146;re going to go ahead and call one of the more inspired casting choices of this year, all-around iconic funnyman Michael McKean has been tapped for a role on Better Call Saul, the Breaking Bad spin-off. Yes, that&#146;s right: David St. Hubbins will join Saul Goodman (Bob Odenkirk) in the dark AMC comedy. Are you feeling all of the funny feels?

According to the folks over at Deadline, McKean will play a new character by the name of Dr. Thurber &#151; someone who we previously noted was &#147;a brilliant attorney in his 50s who is now restricted by an unusual affliction.&#148; Focusing on Goodman (and his increasingly motley-looking crew) from his pre-Walter White days, McKean joins trusted private investigator/fixer Mike Ehrmantraut, a role being reprised by Jonathan Banks, in addition, no doubt, to cast hopefuls like Aaron Paul. Don&#146;t worry, it&#146;s OK to shed a joyful tear. If only we didn&#146;t have to wait for Better Call Saul until November.


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

Gotham trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/abc-renews-agents-of-s-h-i-e-l-d-green-lights-agent-carter/

ABC Renews AGENTS OF S.H.I.E.L.D., Green-Lights AGENT CARTER

It&#146;s been a long road for Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.. When it first came on the scene last September, it was met with an initially mixed reaction. But, as with many projects that contain the Whedon name, over time, the Marvel television experiment become something really special. As we got deeper into the psychological trauma happening with Coulson and his cheating of death after The Avengers, the more interesting the character became to watch, especially as he led his team of agents that couldn&#146;t be more different.

And now we can finally say, officially: Marvel&#146;s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. is coming back for a second season!

No, we&#146;re not playing some evil Hydra trick on you, Team Coulson isn&#146;t done just yet, and thank God &#151; have you guys seen the craziness that&#146;s happening out there? I mean, there&#146;s man-things floating around somewhere, you guys. Man-Things!

But that&#146;s not all!

So, remember that Agent Carter show that&#146;s been floating around the ether? You know, the potential limited series event that would star *Hayley Atwell *as her infamous Captain America: The First Avenger character? Well, ABC has given it the official green light for next season as well. The exact premiere date of the series is currently TBD, but rumor is it will serve as a filler for the break Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. will take between the fall and spring of next season.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140509/b540587/

Carrie Fisher Lost 40 Pounds for New Star Wars Movie: "She Looks Terrific," Says Mom Debbie Reynolds

Carrie Fisher wants to get that metal-bikini body back! 

The actress will reprise her role as Princess Leia in the upcoming, highly anticipated film Star Wars: Episode VII, and she didn't waste any time getting into shape for the movie. In fact, Fisher has already lost 40 pounds since being cast in the flick! 

"She's very excited about it," mom Debbie Reynolds tells Mario Lopez on Extra. "She's been on a diet ever since because you know they have to be up to par, so she looks terrific. She's lost 40 pounds. She's very excited, as we all are, because we all love Star Wars." 

Last year, Fisher told the Calgary Herald , "I'm glad they are doing a new movie because they are sending a trainer to my house so I can get in really good shape.So I'm really eating a lot of sugar in advance, as you can see. By the time I really get down to it I will have eaten everything." 

The 57-year-old star will be reunited with Harrison Ford (Han Solo) and Mark Hamill (Luke Skywalker), along with a number of newcomers, in the J.J. Abrams-directed Episode VII, which is slated for a December 2015 release date and reportedly has a working title of Star Wars: Episode VII - The Ancient Fear. 

"We are so excited to finally share the cast of Star Wars: Episode VII," Abrams said in a statement. "It is both thrilling and surreal to watch the beloved original cast and these brilliant new performers come together to bring this world to life, once again. We start shooting in a couple of weeks, and everyone is doing their best to make the fans proud."


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2014)

Constantine NBC Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/better-call-saul-adds-orphan-black-actor-and-two-others-to-its-cast/

BETTER CALL SAUL Adds ORPHAN BLACK Actor and Two Others to its Cast

No, unfortunately Tatiana Maslany has not been cast to join AMC&#146;s Better Call Saul (though we would not hate that in the least). But! There are three other names that have been added to the Bob Odenkirk dark dramedy, and one of them is a former Orphan Black cast member. Don&#146;t you love it when things you love cross-pollinate? Showbiz, man! Michael Mando (better known as Vic to all you Clone Clubbers) is set to join the new series alongside two other new hires: Patrick Fabian and Rhea Seeborn. And so the Breaking Bad universe expands!

Joining the recently announced Michael McKean/Dr. Thurber (which we are very excited about), Mando, Seeborn, and Fabian are set to star in the series, filling previously announced roles. Clone Sarah Manning&#146;s former drug dealer flame Vic will tackle a similarly bent role as Eddie, &#147;a smart and calculating criminal who knows the ropes.&#148;

Fabian &#151; whom you may know from his stints on Big Love, The Newsroom, or the 2010 film The Last Exorcism &#151; will man the role of Burt, a &#147;Kennedy type&#148; who&#146;s &#147;winning at life in addition to being a name partner at a firm.&#148; Whitney and Franklin & Bash star Seehorn will fill the part of Beth, another successful lawyer at the firm that&#146;s said to have her &#147;already difficult life complicated by her romantic entanglements with somebody else at the firm.&#148; So&#133; do we think that somebody else is Goodman, Thurber, or Burt? Or&#133; what if it was Mike Ehrmantraut (a.k.a. the confirmed to be returning Jonathan Banks)? There are so many options here.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=41008

H.R. Giger 1940 - 2014
Alien designer dies aged 74

Swiss artist H.R. Giger, who contributed design work to one of the most iconic creatures in cinema history for Ridley Scott&#146;s sci-fi classic Alien, has died at the age of 74.

Giger is best known for his biomechanical horror work, inspired, he said, by night terrors. Born in Switzerland in 1940, his father initially encouraged him to become a pharmacist, worrying that art was a &#147;breadless profession.&#148; But Giger was dedicated to design, and moved to Zurich in 1962 to study architecture and industrial design, where he developed his technique. After a period working as an interior designer, he switched to art full time, working on small ink drawings before moving to oil paintings and then to airbrushed work which owes a debt to Lovecraft and Giger&#146;s friendship with Salvador Dali. Early books of his paintings bear the Lovecraft influence out, named for the Necronomicon.

But it was Necronom IV that would lead to his most famous design &#150; that, and a fateful meeting with Alien co-writer Dan O&#146;Bannon, who prior to his work with Ridley Scott had been hired to help Alejandro Jodorowsky on his adaptation of Dune. While that never came to pass, O&#146;Bannon was struck by Giger&#146;s design plans for Dune, and recommended him to Scott for Alien. Despite Fox executives&#146; worries that his work would be too disturbing for audiences, Scott was sold and hired Carlo Rambaldi to bring Giger&#146;s vision to life. The result scored the effects team an Oscar and is forever etched on to our minds.

In addition to that memorable collaboration, Giger has gone on to become one of the most influential artists in the world. He&#146;s also directed several films, including Swiss Made, Tagtarum, and Giger&#146;s Necronomicon. His fingerprints can be found on the likes of Species and Poltergeist II: The Other Side. He&#146;s also contributed designs for a wealth of albums and other projects.

He died on Monday afternoon in hospital from injuries sustained in a fall. Our thoughts are with his wife, Carmen Maria Scheifele Giger, who runs the museum dedicated to his work.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/chan...ambit-by-x-men-producer-lauren-shuler-donner/

Channing Tatum Confirmed as Gambit by X-MEN Producer Lauren Shuler Donner

Even though it&#146;s been rumored for quite some time, it looks like producer Lauren Shuler Donner, while speaking with Total Film magazine at the premiere of X-Men: Days of Future Past, has confirmed that the Cajun mutant Gambit will indeed be appearing on the big screen soon, tossing kinetically charged playing cards at bad guys, and that the part will by played by  none other than Channing Tatum.

Just how and where we will be seeing the character of Gambit is still the question though. Earlier reports were that Tatum would get a solo movie as Remy LeBeau, but that doesn&#146;t seem too likely at this point. Far more likely is Channing Tatum being part of the X-Men proper in the upcoming X-Men: Apocalypse, which is scheduled to come out in May 2016. Director Bryan Singer has already hinted that among the new mutants joining the team in Apocalypse would probably be Nightcrawler and Gambit, joining the already confirmed children of the atom, Cyclops, Jean Grey, and Storm. I suppose if audiences really take to this new version of the character, a spin-off movie might be possible somewhere down the line. Having a star like Tatum though would only help increase the visibility of X-Men: Apocalypse, especially with female audiences.

The character of Gambit was already confirmed to be around during the 1980′s (which is where we assume the bulk of X-Men Origins: Wolverine took place, which yes, is still in continuity regardless of whether or not it sucks) which is when X-Men: Apocalypse will also be set. Sadly, this probably precludes a romance with longtime X-Men love interest Rogue, I&#146;m afraid, at least if the timeline is to be adhered to. Sorry all you Rogue and Gambit shippers. Having Tatum as Gambit would be a far smarter casting choice for the character, if only because Tatum has seen his star power rising steadily these past few years (Magic Mike, 21 Jump Street) while the previous Gambit, Taylor Kitsch, has headline a strong of high profile box office flops like John Carter and Battleship. If indeed the character is going to be included, then the smart money&#146;s on Tatum.


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

Monsters: Dark Continent Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Sci-Fi Monster Movie HD


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

The Flash - Extended Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

V/H/S VIRAL (VHS-3) - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/behold-the-majesty-of-king-conan/

Behold! The Majesty of KING CONAN!

Cannes is in full swing right now. That means projects that need a little nudge getting off the ground with extra funding are there seeking investors for the next big thing (it&#146;s like Kickstarter, but you get to meet the people you&#146;re pleading with for money).

And one of those films looking for help is King Conan, Arnie&#146;s planned return to the franchise that made his greased-up biceps a thing.

The Arnold Fans spotted the promotional image below, which shows a grizzled Conan the monarch in a riff on a piece of art that was used for the 2000 DVD of Conan the Barbarian.

King Conan has been a project that many fans of the 1982 film have been hoping would come to fruition before star Arnold Schwarzenegger was too old to pick up a sword.

The 66-year-old actor has been in a string of not-so-great post-Governator roles, but it looks like his return to the Terminator franchise is a sign that he&#146;s happy to be back where he&#146;s loved. According to JoBlo, Universal Pictures would love to get Conan to go full warrior king following Terminator: Genesis, in King Conan with a script by World Trade Center writer Andrea Berloff.

My hope: that Schwarzenegger&#146;s classic character nostalgia cavalcade gets us sequels to Commando and Predator.

The poster is being very optimistic in hoping that we&#146;ll see King Conan in theaters by 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/excl...ed-lead-role-in-hbos-true-detective-season-2/

Exclusive: Jessica Chastain Offered Lead Role in HBO&#146;s TRUE DETECTIVE Season 2

It&#146;s hard to deny the most impactful show of the last season was HBO&#146;s True Detective. From the word &#147;go,&#148; audiences were instantly on board with the twenty year journey of Rust and Marty to find the elusive Yellow King. In the end, the series reached massive critical acclaim and was confirmed to be seeking a full blown Outstanding Drama Series for HBO come Emmy time. But with all this critical acclaim comes questions, since the series exists in an anthology format that would completely retool the cast and story arc in Season 2. The major question looming over next year&#146;s production? Who is going to lead the charge?

Recent rumors have stated series creator Nic Pizzolatto was seeking a female-driven cast for Season 2 of the hit HBO series, and now today, Nerdist has learned exclusively one of the names that may be on the bill in 2015: Jessica Chastain.

According to sources, the Zero Dark Thirty actress has been offered a leading role in the second season but has yet to accept. As for official confirmation, we reached out to representatives for Chastain, who have declined to comment at this time.

This would be a major land for the HBO series. Chastain has taken off since Zero Dark Thirty (Interstellar, anyone?), and as she continues to rise, it would be fascinating to see what she could do with a character over a ten-episode arc. As for who would stand alongside the Academy Award-nominated actress, that&#146;s anyone&#146;s guess, but for now, this is the best result we could have asked for.


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2014)

Jupiter Ascending trailer 2


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/lets-take-a-closer-look-at-the-new-alien-in-star-wars-episode-vii/

Let&#146;s Take a Closer Look at the New Alien in STAR WARS: EPISODE VII

We got our first glimpse into the world of Star Wars: Episode VII yesterday. Director J.J. Abrams appeared in a video from the set in Abu Dhabi announcing a new initiative, Star Wars: Force for Change. Besides learning about making a charitable donation to enter to win a part in the upcoming film, we also saw a new alien. That&#146;s exciting, but the icing on the cake is the creature is a puppet that looks like it could be right out of Jim Henson&#146;s Creature Shop. Practical effects! Thank goodness!

The danger of too much CGI is something the filmmakers are aware of. Kathleen Kennedy spoke at Star Wars Celebration Europe last summer, and in response to the constant question of how much CGI they would be using in Episode VII, she said, &#147;We&#146;re looking at what the early Star Wars films did; they used real locations with special effects. So we&#146;re going to find some very cool locations, we&#146;re going to end up using every single tool in the toolbox.&#148;

She continued, &#147;Using model makers, using real droids, taking advantage of the artwork that you can touch and feel &#151; we want to do that in combination with CG effects.&#148; The key phrase there is obviously &#147;in combination with.&#148; I&#146;m okay with a mix of the two, as long as it&#146;s balanced or leaning more towards practical.

I suspect Episode VII&#146;s tone, palette, and effects will be more in line with the original trilogy than the prequels and not just because of the timeline. The prequels showcased a different time in the galaxy; it wasn&#146;t the same place before the Empire took control and it needed to have another look than the original trilogy. However, the use of too many computer effects for creatures and backgrounds didn&#146;t do the trick. A lack of practical effects is one reason the prequels didn&#146;t work as well as the original trilogy.

But now? It feels like we&#146;re getting back to the roots of Star Wars. This alien on the set of Tatooine (not confirmed but it&#146;s a reasonable guess for the location) is tangible and well-crafted, and the design is interesting. Maybe he&#146;s a vendor selling wares or a consumer taking his vulture-chickens home. Whatever the case, seeing him gives me hope that we&#146;ll be amazed by the creatures in this film.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/gareth-edwards-to-direct-star-wars-spin-off-for-2016/

Gareth Edwards to Direct STAR WARS Spinoff for 2016

When last we heard anything regarding the proposed Star Wars spinoffs, a rumored schedule had been released of what topics they would be covering. The fastest approaching was supposedly a 2016 film centered on fan-favorite, Boba Fett. Now, today, official word has come down who the director and writer of that 2016 film will be, though there&#146;s no confirmation on Boba Fett&#146;s plot inclusion.

Straight from Lucas Film themselves, Godzilla director Gareth Edwards will take the reins of the first non-Skywalker centric film in the franchise with a script that will be written by The Book of Eli and Telltale Games The Walking Dead writer, Gary Whitta. The film is set for a December 16, 2016 release.

&#147;Ever since I saw Star Wars I knew exactly what I wanted to do for the rest of my life &#150; join the Rebel Alliance! I could not be more excited and honored to go on this mission with Lucasfilm,&#148; said Edwards, with Whitta adding, &#147;From the moment I first saw the original movie as a wide-eyed kid, Star Wars has been the single most profound inspiration to my imagination and to my career as a writer. It is deeply special to me, so to be given the opportunity to contribute to its ongoing legacy, especially in collaboration with a film-maker as talented as Gareth, is literally a dream come true. I&#146;m still pinching myself.&#148;

This is huge news for both men. Edwards is coming off a massive box-office haul with Legendary&#146;s Godzilla, and Whitta was met with massive critical acclaim for his work on the Telltale Games series. They are 100% the right kind of people to take on one of the spinoffs. Now let&#146;s just hope that it&#146;s indeed Boba Fett, because that would be awesome.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/true-detective-will-feature-three-leads-in-season-2/

TRUE DETECTIVE Will Feature Three Leads in Season 2

Get ready to modify that twitter hashtag because we&#146;ve got some juice True Detective news for you. In light of all the recent rumors, series creator and showrunner Nic Pizzolatto dropped a couple nuggets of info regarding the next season of the adored series on the To the Best of our Knowledge radio program. The info has to do with the cast and location of Season 2 and has been transcribed by MTV:

&#147;Right now, we&#146;re working with three leads. It takes place in California &#151; not Los Angeles, but some of the much lesser known venues of California &#151; and we&#146;re going to try to capture a certain psychosphere ambiance of the place, much like we did in season one. The characters are all new, but I&#146;m deeply in love with each of them. We&#146;ve got the entire series broken out with a couple of scripts, and we&#146;ll probably start casting in earnest in the coming months.&#148;

You&#146;d think Hollywood would have shot every last inch of California at this point in our history, but we&#146;re willing to give Pizzolatto the benefit of the doubt on that one. The more interesting tidbit of info here is regarding the amount of leads the season will have. Part of what made the first season feel so personal was the fact that it was limited to the story of Marty and Rust, throwing a third person into the mix would have really cut the amount of time we got to spend with each of them. Still, that story was designed to be a serious take on the buddy cop construct, and thanks to the anthology format, no one says Season 2 needs to follow that path, so this is most likely something Pizzolatto has taken into account.


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)

The Strain trailer

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3112086809/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/is-charlie-cox-marvels-daredevil/

Charlie Cox is Marvel&#146;s Daredevil

UPDATE: Variety has confirmed this as true. Charlie Cox will play Daredevil in the upcoming series.

The Marvel news train has apparently become the &#147;villain&#148; from Tony Scott&#146;s Unstoppable as it continues to barrel down the tracks of internet insanity. It began last Friday when it was announced that Edgar Wright had left the Ant-Man film he&#146;d been developing for nearly eight years, an announcement that was later followed up with rumors that the director left the project over various re-writes that were made to the original script created with Joe Cornish. The train then rolled through Saturday when it was revealed Drew Goddard was stepping down from the upcoming Netflix adaptation of Daredevil to focus his attention on Sony&#146;s Sinister Six. In his place, fellow Whedon-school alum Steven S. DeKnight (Spartacus) took over as showrunner. Now, in relation to Daredevil, a new rumor comes courtesy of the folks over at Latino-Review.

There&#146;s been much speculation over who would play the man without fear, the most high-profile name in the mix being Michael C. Hall, who&#146;s on the hunt for a new project now that Dexter is over. Today, the outlet reports Boardwalk Empire&#146;s Charlie Cox is the frontrunner to play the blind superhero. El Mayimbe does state in his report the news is currently unconfirmed but comes from a trustworthy enough source to post.

Without knowing the tone Marvel Television is going for, it&#146;s hard to say if Cox is the right choice for the part, but he definitely fits the Marvel bill of not having a major break-out roll yet, despite having an extensive body of work. Honestly, at this point, when it comes to casting we should just let Marvel do its thing because they haven&#146;t screwed up once so far on that front.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/josh-brolin-to-play-thanos-in-guardians-of-the-galaxy/

Josh Brolin to Play Thanos in GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY

Has Marvel found its Mad Titan? Latino Review is reporting and Variety has confirmed that No Country For Old Men star Josh Brolin has been cast as Thanos for Guardians of the Galaxy.

According to the report, Thanos &#150; teased in the first Avengers post-credits sequence &#150; has a third-act scene involving a rocket throne. I don&#146;t know what that is, but it sounds like just the kind of grandiose thing that a purple god obsessed with death might tool around on.

Brolin, last seen in Spike Lee&#146;s remake of Oldboy, would make for an interesting Thanos. He&#146;s definitely got the bass in his voice as well as enough swagger to bring to the part should any motion capture be needed. If the rumor is true, this would make two big screen comic roles for Brolin in 2014 alongside his part as Dwight in Sin City: A Dame to Kill For from director Robert Rodriguez.

At this point, we&#146;ve all be assuming that Thanos will be the villain of Avengers 3, which can&#146;t be too far off the mark given how Thor: The Dark World and Captain America: The First Avenger have teased cosmic artifacts that could potentially end up on a hypothetical Infinity Gauntlet. For those of you not familiar with that particular piece of reality-altering bling, the Gauntlet is a glove containing six gems which give the wearer control of all creation. During the mid-90s Infinity Gauntlet event, Thanos, set on impressing the personification of Death, set out to collect the Infinity Gems and wipe out have of creation for his skeletal love.

Since the Avengers sting, we haven&#146;t seen anything from the character and footage for Guardians of the Galaxy up to this point have positioned Lee Pace&#146;s Ronan the Accuser as the main heavy in that film (although Marvel has confirmed Thanos would make an appearance in some way). With this casting Thanos could be making himself known in a bigger way throughout the Marvel Cinematic Universe going forward.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=41202

Josh Trank To Direct Standalone Star Wars Film
The Chronicle man goes back in time... 

He's busy now working with Fox on the Fantastic Four reboot at the moment, but very soon Josh Trank will head over to Lucasfilm for one of the planned Star Wars standalone films, joining Godzilla and Monsters' Gareth Edwards in the ranks of impressive young directors heading to a galaxy far, far away.

"We&#146;re thrilled to welcome Josh into the family," says Lucasfilm president Kathleen Kennedy in a press release. "He is such an incredible talent and has a great imagination and sense of innovation. That makes him perfectly suited to Star Wars, and for this new slate of movies that reach beyond the core characters and storylines of Episodes I through IX.&#148;

"The magic of the Star Wars Universe defined my entire childhood," Trank himself adds. "The opportunity to expand on that experience for future generations is the most incredible dream of all time."

Details are thin on the ground, but we do know that at least three spin-offs are planned to keep the Star Wars pipe full between Episodes VII, VIII and IX, everything else about them is a mystery besides the fact that X-Men: Days Of Future Past writer/producer Simon Kinberg and Episode VII co-writer Lawrence Kasdan have been overseeing their development and The Book Of Eli/After Earth's Gary Whitta is specifically on board to script the film Edwards is set for. Whitta's credits give us pause, but we'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=41185

Lupita Nyong'o And Gwendoline Christie Join Star Wars: Episode VII

Good news for the single men in a galaxy far, far away! Two more women have joined Star Wars: Episode VII in the shape of 12 Years A Slave's Oscar winner Lupita Nyong'o and Game Of Thrones kickass warrior Gwendoline Christie, aka Brienne of Tarth.

There's no word yet on the roles the pair will play, but Nyong'o has been rumoured for quite some time as a potential cast member or even a female lead - and her casting might explain why she hasn't taken any other high profile jobs on the back of her Oscar win. After all, if she's been in talks for Star Wars it's fair enough to hold out for that.

Christie, meanwhile, is currently on the road in Game Of Thrones, where she has become one of the most popular characters and is currently part of an unlikely double-act. She will also be appearing in The Hunger Games: Mockingjay, the first part of which hits cinemas in November. Let's all hope that her blossoming big-screen career doesn't encourage George R.R. Martin to suddenly kill her off.

&#147;I could not be more excited about Lupita and Gwendoline joining the cast of Episode VII," says Lucasfilm president Kathleen Kennedy. &#147;It&#146;s thrilling to see this extraordinarily talented ensemble taking shape.&#148;

The pair join Daisy Ridley, John Boyega, Oscar Isaac, Adam Driver, Domhnall Gleeson, Andy Serkis, Max Von Sydow, Kenny Baker, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, Harrison Ford, Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher in the film, which is already shooting in the UK and in the desert. J.J. Abrams is directing from a script by Lawrence Kasdan and Abrams.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni57249250/?ref_=hm_nw_tv_t1

'Penny Dreadful' gets renewed for bigger season 2

Showtime is ordering a second season of Penny Dreadful. The Victorian-era horror thriller starring Josh Hartnett, Timothy Dalton and Eva Green has been picked up for another round. The premium network is committing to 10 more episodes from writer-producer John Logan, an increase on the first season&#146;s 8-episode order.

&#147;The goal here was to see if we could do a genre show a horror show but with all the sophistication and depth of a Showtime show and John Logan ended up being the person to do it,&#148; Showtime president David Nevins tells EW. &#147;It&#146;s been well reviewed by mainstream critics, it&#146;s giving us a Comic-Con-appeal show. It&#146;s a whole new world as imagined by Logan.&#148;

Nevins says the rest of the first season will involve a continued expansion of the world of the show and a deeper exploration of the current characters. &#147;It just gets richer deeper and more complicated with the characters,&#148; he says. &#147;We&#146;re only four episodes in and you&#146;re only just getting a taste of what&#146;s to come.&#148; The first season will also provide closure to the current main story arc, involving the search for Sir Malcolm&#146;s (Dalton&#146;s) lost daughter.

Penny Dreadful has averaged 4.8 million viewers across all Showtime platforms since the show&#146;s launch, with Penny ranking as the network&#146;s most-watched new show ever On Demand. .&#148;It&#146;s done better on non-linear platforms like On Demand than any show we&#146;ve ever had,&#148; he says. The show will once again shoot on location in Dublin and is expected to debut season 2 next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/10/daredevil-vincent-donofrio/

'Daredevil' scoop: Vincent D'Onofrio cast as major villain

Vincent D&#146;Onofrio is the new Kingpin.

Marvel TV has cast the acclaimed actor in Daredevil, its 13-episode super-hero series for Netflix.

D&#146;Onofrio (Law & Order: Criminal Intent, Men in Black) will play Wilson Fisk, &#147;a powerful businessman whose interests in the future of Hell&#146;s Kitchen will bring him into conflict with the blind attorney Matt Murdock and his alter ego Daredevil.&#148; Previously we announced that Boardwalk Empire alum Charlie Cox will play the Murdock/Daredevil in the show.

With the launch of Daredevil next year, Marvel will have at least three television shows on the air, including ABC&#146;s Marvel&#146;s Agents of SHIELD and the upcoming Captain America spin-off Agent Carter, which ABC plans to launch in midseason.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=41276

First Photo Of Tom Hardy As Both Ron And Reggie Kray

Apparently, anything Gary and Martin Kemp can do, Tom Hardy can do one better. And no, we don&#146;t mean belting out a rendition of Gold. Hardy has taken on the task of playing not one but two Kray brothers in the new film Legend, which charts an incident in their nefarious rise to power. It&#146;s now shooting and the first picture of Hardy has been revealed.

LA Confidential&#146;s Brian Helgeland is once more in a historical criminal arena, adapting John Pearson&#146;s book The Progression Of Violence. Legend dips into the dark underbelly of the swinging &#145;60s, when sharp-suited gangsters warred for turf and control, and innocent people were caught in the middle of the conflict, even though criminals like Ron and Reggie Kray liked to claim they only went after the competition.

Emily Browning, David Thewlis, Christoph Eccleston, Taron Egerton, Tara Fitzgerald and Chazz Palminteri fill out the rest of the main cast for the film, which is rolling the cameras in London now after a successful trip to rustle up sales in Cannes. There&#146;s no sign of a release date yet, but we&#146;d expect Legend to arrive either later this year or mid 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140615/US--OBIT-Casey.Kasem/

Kasem was an island of calm in swirl of pop music

LOS ANGELES (AP) &#151; In pop culture, Casey Kasem was as sweet and dependable as a glass of warm milk and a plate of chocolate chip cookies, which only made the ugliness of his last few years of life seem more bizarre and tragic.

The radio host of "American Top 40" and voice of animated television characters like Scooby-Doo's sidekick Shaggy died Sunday morning at a hospital in Gig Harbor, Washington. He was 82. He suffered from a form of dementia, and his three adult children from his first wife fought a bitter legal battle with Kasem's second wife, Jean, over control of his health care in his final months.

That made Kasem a fixture on news outlets that feed on the sleazier side of celebrity life at a time when it wasn't clear he was aware of it or even able to understand.

This wouldn't seem all that remarkable for a bad-behaving pop star or actor who shed spouses with the frequency of changing characters. But this was Casey Kasem, whose work epitomized the gentler, romantic side of pop culture, of a time when stars were admired for their celebrity and worshipped for their talent.

"American Top 40," with Kasem's soft, homey voice counting down the hits, was a refuge from shock jocks or the screaming big-city radio voices. It was dependable, broadcast on some 1,000 stations at its peak, so if you were driving in Connecticut or Kansas, California or Kentucky, you could always take a measure of the pop charts with Casey.

Kasem weaved stories around the songs, anecdotes about interactions with fans or gee-whiz tales about how stars got their starts. Seldom was heard a discouraging word, unless it was a starting point for a narrative about coming back from hardship, the darkness before the dawn.

Interspersed in the countdowns were the long-distance dedications, songs played for a long-lost or distant lover in the hope a heart would be stirred. You'd wince at some of the hokey song selections, but only the truly cynic would laugh at the emotion that spilled out of the letters Kasem read.

At the end of the show, always, would come Kasem's signature words of advice: "Keep your feet on the ground, and keep reaching for the stars."

On the first "American Top 40" in July 1970, Kasem counted down to Three Dog Night's "Mama Told Me Not to Come" at the No. 1 spot. As the years went on, Kasem progressed through disco and punk, arena rock and rap. All were welcome under Casey's big tent.

Kasem was of Lebanese descent, born in Detroit as Kemal Amin Kasem, and he spoke out on issues promoting greater understanding of Arab-Americans throughout his life. He made his name as a disc jockey, and when his career blossomed in the Los Angeles area, he took on other voice work. He was Robin in the animated "Batman" series. He once said his work on "Scooby-Doo" would outlast anything he did.

He was succeeded at "American Top 40" in 2004 by Ryan Seacrest, a fan who said he used to imitate Kasem counting down the hits when he was a boy.

"Scooby-Doo" may last longer, but we'll bet Kasem will most be remembered for "American Top 40" and his place in the continuum of pop music accounting, from "American Bandstand" to "Soul Train," ''Total Request Live" to Spotify playlists.

Hard feelings being what they are, it's difficult to imagine the fight between the people Kasem is leaving behind will simply end with his death. Kasem, at least, is at peace.

And instead of thinking about squabbling, his fans can imagine what it would have sounded like to hear Casey Kasem counting down to John Legend, Pharrell Williams and Iggy Azalea.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2014)

'The Equalizer' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

http://tvline.com/2014/06/19/z-nation-syfy-harold-perrineau-tom-everett-scott-season-1-cast/

Syfy Zombie Series Z Nation Casts Lost, Southland, Supernatural Alums

Syfy is getting in on the zombie craze, and as such has announced the cast of its upcoming action-horror series, Z Nation.

Harold Perrineau (Lost), Tom Everett Scott (Southland) and DJ Qualls (Supernatural) have joined the 13-episode series, which follows a team of everyday heroes three years after a zombie virus has devastated the country. Together, the group must transport the only known survivor of the plague from New York to California, as he is their only hope for a vaccine.
Perrineau will play Hammond, the leader of the group headed west. Scott portrays Garnett, Hammond&#146;s second-in-command, while Qualls has been cast as Citizen Z, a computer hacker who joins the team and helps them navigate the zombie-infested country. UPDATE: A WBTV rep assures TVLine that Perrineau is very much a series regular on NBC&#146;s Constantine, premiering Oct. 24.

Michael Welch (Twilight trilogy) and Kellita Smith (The Bernie Mac Show) will also star in the series.

Currently in production in Spokane, Wash., Z Nation debuts in the fall.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2014)

Ragnarok Official US Release Trailer #1 (2013) - Norwegian Action Movie HD


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/rosario-dawson-cast-in-netflixs-daredevil/

Rosario Dawson Cast in Netflix&#146;s DAREDEVIL

The most dangerous place for a woman to be in the Marvel Universe is next to Matt Murdock, a/k/a Daredevil. I&#146;m betting whatever character Rosario Dawson is playing in the upcoming Netflix series will find that out firsthand.

The Sin City and Trance actress has joined the cast of the Netflix original series as &#147;dedicated young woman whose quest to heal the wounds of Hell&#146;s Kitchen brings Matt Murdock unexpectedly crashing into her life, while her own journey forever alters the course of his battle against the injustices of this broken city.&#148;

Whether this is an existing character or an original one remains to be seen. But here&#146;s my hope: she&#146;s in some way, shape, or form Elektra. Never mind that the character is Greek &#150; Dawson has the physicality for the role and I&#146;d love it if she was playing something more than one of Matt&#146;s doomed girlfriends*, and given that Marvel has the rights for the character back after she was treated so&#133; roughly at Fox, this would be a great way to reintroduce her to audiences.

Who knows? She could also be private eye Dakota North, or Matt&#146;s ex-wife Mia. Here&#146;s hoping she&#146;s not Karen Page, though.

Dawson joins Charlie Cox, who&#146;s playing Daredevil/Matt Murdock, and Vincent D&#146;Onofrio, who&#146;s taking on the role of Wilson Fisk a/k/a Kingpin.

From the series&#146; synopsis:

Marvel&#146;s Daredevil follows the journey of Matt Murdock, who was blinded as a young boy but imbued with extraordinary senses, now fighting against injustice by day as a lawyer, and by night as the super hero Daredevil in modern day Hell&#146;s Kitchen, New York City.&#148;

*In order of superhero dudes you don&#146;t want to date (because you will die or your life will be horrible): Daredevil, Wolverine, Batman, and Animal Man. If you realize you&#146;re dating one of these characters, politely excuse yourself, leave immediately, change your name, and move six states away.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/mad-max-fury-road-reveals-theron-and-hardy-apocalypse-survivors/

MAD MAX: FURY ROAD Reveals Theron and Hardy, Apocalypse Survivors

This morning, EW revealed the cover for this week&#146;s issue of their magazine, featuring Mad Max: Fury Road stars Tom Hard, Charlize Theron, and Charlize Theron&#146;s cyborg arm.

Mad Max: Fury Road has been in development in some form or another for the better part of a decade, and I still couldn&#146;t possibly hazard to tell you what it&#146;s about. A cover reveal normally wouldn&#146;t feel like a big deal but the accompanying story offers an official description of Theron&#146;s character, &#147;a bad-ass commander named Imperator Furiosa.&#148; Fair enough.






It&#146;s been 35 years since the first film in the series brought up Outback cop Max, who hops in his souped-up police interceptor to get revenge on the biker gang that murdered his wife and son. 1985′s Beyond the Thunderdome was a beautifully-shot misfire that almost felt incidentally like an entry in the franchise &#150; lighter in tone (Max protects a group of feral children), it&#146;s only around the last act that the film remembers to add some motor mayhem, largely recycling the great convoy sequence from The Road Warrior.

Bronson and The Dark Knight Rises star Hardy replaces Mel Gibson (in the role that made the actor famous stateside) as &#147;Mad&#148; Max Rockatansky from director George Miller, who tells EW that the idea for the film came to him back in 2000. Apparently, that idea involves one long, sustained chase: &#147;I wanted to tell a linear story&#150;a chase that starts as the movie begins and continues for 110 minutes,&#148; with the piece promising largely practical effects and a dialog-light script.

Mad Max: Fury Road will be in theaters in May of 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/fx-orders-new-denis-leary-show-sexdrugsrockroll-to-series/

FX Orders New Denis Leary Show SEX&DRUGS&ROCK&ROLL to Series

While controversial at times in the world of stand-up, there&#146;s no denying that when it comes to small screen entertainment, Denis Leary knows quality. The Job is great, Rescue Me was a game-changer, and Sirens is one of the funniest new comedies of the year. With that said, it&#146;s been a while since last we saw Leary in a leading role on a television series &#150; it&#146;s kind of hard to do that when you&#146;re fighting giant lizards on the streets of Manhattan. But it seems the dry spell&#146;s over, since FX has announced today, just weeks before the 10 year anniversary of Rescue Me&#146;s premiere, they&#146;ve ordered a 10-episode first season of the actor&#146;s new series Sex&Drugs&Rock&Roll.

Created by Leary, the new series &#147;is centered on &#145;Johnny Rock&#146; (Leary), a middle-aged rock &#145;n roller who desperately wanted to be rich and famous. So far, he&#146;s 0 for 2. As the magnificently talented lead singer of New York&#146;s legendary early 90′s band The Heathens, Johnny was on his way to the cover of Rolling Stone magazine&#133; But Johnny had a problem with booze. And coke. And weed. And pills. And cough medicine. And oh yeah &#150; he slept with best friend&#146;s wife. And his bass player&#146;s fiancé. The band broke up the same day their first and only record was released. 25 years later, Johnny&#146;s trying to get the band back together. Why? Because as his soon-to-be-ex manager Ira Feinbaum tells him: &#145;Johnny, you&#146;re 50, broke and completely anonymous. In rock &#145;n roll you know what that makes you? A bartender.&#146; 25 years later the sex might be harder to find, the drugs might be Luvox and Crestor and Cialis &#150; but rock &#145;n roll will never die. It just has a bigger prostate.&#148;

Well, that&#146;s a mouthful, which is a good thing since this is the same kind of character expectations we had for Rescue Me, and that turned out wonderfully. This series sounds like it&#146;s right up Leary&#146;s alley, and we can&#146;t wait to see it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/07/bob-hastings-voice-of-commissioner-gordon-passes-away-at-age-89/

Bob Hastings, Voice of Commissioner Gordon, Passes Away at Age 89

Veteran screen and voice actor Bob Hastings has passed away from prostate cancer at the age of 89, ABC News is reporting. Hastings is best known to people of our generation for his portrayal of Commissioner James Gordon on Batman: The Animated Series and other Warner/DC animated projects. The actor also appeared on live action television programs like All in the Family and Green Acres, and McHale&#146;s Navy on which he was a series regular. His televisual body of work dated all the way back to 1949 with an appearance on Captain Video and his Video Rangers.

Hastings&#146; voice work included portraying Superboy in various 1960s television cartoons, the voice of the Raven on The Munsters, and bit roles in Challenge of the SuperFriends. It was, however, his role as Commissioner Gordon that made his stern yet welcoming voice a mainstay to kids in the 1990s.

It was only two months ago that Efrem Zimbalist Jr., the voice of Alfred Pennyworth, passed away. Both actors imbued their respective characters with the kind of fatherly kindness that Batman needed in his life. Hastings&#146; Gordon, unlike Zimbalist&#146;s Alfred, also had the everyman heroism that the character really needed. Until Gary Oldman&#146;s portrayal in the Nolan films, and even still after, Hastings was the definitive James Gordon, not bumbling or useless like he&#146;d often been depicted in the 1960s TV series or the Burton/Schumacher films. You always felt at ease when Gordon showed up in TAS and you felt like Gotham City was in good hands.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/07/robbie-amell-joins-the-flash/

Robbie Amell Joins THE FLASH as Another Justice Leaguer

Recently, we told you that Superman Returns star Brandon Routh and Sin City actress Devon Aoki had joined the cast of CW hit series Arrow as Atom and Katana, respectively. But what&#146;s happening on the casting front of Arrow new-born sibling spin-off, The Flash? Well, as of this morning, things just got even more intertwined from the familial perspective as The Tomorrow People star &#150; and younger cousin of Arrow lead Stephen Amell &#150; Robbie Amell has officially joined the cast in a recurring role as Ronnie Raymond, a/k/a ½ of Firestorm, the atomic-powered, matter-changing superhero extraordinaire.

According to Deadline, &#147;[Raymond] is a maintenance worker at S.T.A.R. Labs and Dr. Caitlin Snow&#146;s fiancé who plays an integral part in the particle accelerator accident that transforms Barry Allen into The Flash.&#148; Currently, there&#146;s no word on the inclusion of Raymond&#146;s Firestorm second half, Martin Stein.

So let&#146;s just get this out of the way because we all know you&#146;re wondering: no, we don&#146;t know if or when Robbie and Stephen will share screen time together, but they have to, right? That&#146;s just too good of an opportunity to pass up. Wouldn&#146;t that make for just the most awesome crossover event? Can anyone else say sweeps?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140712/US-Obit-Ramone/

Tommy Ramone, last of the Ramones, dies

Tommy Ramone, a co-founder of the seminal punk band the Ramones and the last surviving member of the original group, has died, a business associate said Saturday.

Dave Frey, who works for Ramones Productions and Silent Partner Management, confirmed that Ramone died on Friday. Frey didn't have additional details. Ramone was 65.

Tommy Ramone, a drummer, co-founded the Ramones in 1974 in New York along with singer Joey Ramone, bassist Dee Dee Ramone and guitarist Johnny Ramone. All four band members had different last names, but took the common name Ramone.

The band influenced a generation of rockers, and their hit songs "I Wanna Be Sedated," and "Blitzkrieg Bop," among others, earned them an induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2002.

Clad in leather jackets and long black mops of hair, the group of motley misfits started out in legendary New York clubs like CBGB and Max's Kansas City, where they blasted their rapid-fire songs.

Since its debut album in 1976, the band struggled for commercial success, but they left a formidable imprint on the rock genre. Though they never had a Top 40 song, the Ramones influenced scores of followers, including bands such as Green Day and Nirvana.

Even Bruce Springsteen was moved. After seeing the Ramones in Asbury Park, New Jersey, Springsteen wrote "Hungry Heart" for the band. His manager, however, swayed him to keep the song for himself and it became a hit single.

The Ramones' best-known songs reflected their twisted teen years in Queens: "Beat on the Brat," ''Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue," ''Teenage Lobotomy," ''Sheena Is a Punk Rocker."

The Ramones disbanded in 1996 after a tour that followed their final studio album, "Adios Amigos." A live farewell tour album, "We're Outta Here!", was released in 1997.

Johnny Ramone, whose birth name was John Cummings, died in 2004 of prostate cancer. Joey Ramone, whose real name is Jeff Hyman, died in 2001 of lymphatic cancer. Dee Dee Ramone, whose real name is Douglas Colvin, died from a drug overdose in 2002. Tommy Ramone was born Erdelyi Tamas in Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/want-to-watch-outlander-the-first-episode-is-streaming-for-free/

Want to Watch OUTLANDER? The First Episode is Streaming for Free

In case you were still on the fence about Starz&#146;s new time-hopping romantic drama, Outlander, the network has put the entire first episode up on YouTube for you to enjoy in advance of the series August 9 premiere. Or, if you don&#146;t wanna do the whole YouTube thing, it&#146;s available via the network&#146;s app, on Starz.com and through On Demand services.

From Battlestar Galactica showrunner Ronald D. Moore (that guy is busy), Outlander is adapted from the novel by Diana Gabaldon. The series stars Catriona Balfe as Claire Randall, a married combat nurse who is, thanks to a strange rock formation, pulled into 1743 Scotland. There, she&#146;s forced to marry Jamie (Sam Heughan), a warrior Scotsman after running afoul of the sinister British officer Black Jack Randall (Tobias Menzies, Game of Thrones&#145; Edmure Tully), who bears a striking resemblance to her husband Frank.

Hey, kids, why does Claire marry Jamie? So she won&#146;t be kilt.

Ahem.

You&#146;ve probably seen lead actress Balfe in films like Super 8 or Now You See Me, while co-star Heughan has largely made a name for himself in British film and television.

With the appearance of a man who looks like Frank, I wonder how much Outlander will rely on the idea of Claire meeting other people in 18th-century Scotland who resemble people from her life in 1945, Wizard of Oz-style. Also, will Moore seal the story up with season one, or can we expect more of Claire&#146;s adventures if Outlander connects with its audience?

The 16-episode series launches this week on Starz, with the first 8 to air this summer, followed by another 8 in 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/anne-rices-vampire-chronicles-series-lands-at-universal/

Anne Rice&#146;s VAMPIRE CHRONICLES Series Lands at Universal

Anne Rice&#146;s seminal vampire Lestat basically sat out the whole recent vampire craze in media, which included True Blood, The Vampire Diaries and, of course, Twilight. But with all of those series either finished or winding down (although The Vampire Diaries likely has a few more years left it it), now is the time for Anne Rice&#146;s immortals to come back and stake their space again in popular culture.

According to a report in Variety, the complete series of Anne Rice&#146;s Vampire Chronicles has landed at Universal, and will be developed as a movie series once again. Brian Grazer and Imagine Entertainment are set to produce, along with two names very familiar to Nerdist readers, Alex Kurtzman and Roberto Orci. Before some of you get your feathers ruffled, know this: it doesn&#146;t appear that the screenwriting duo behind The Amazing Spider-Man 2 are going to be writing the scripts for these, though. Instead, Anne Rice&#146;s own son, novelist  Christopher Rice is going to be writing at least one of them, as his script for The Tale of the Body Thief (the fourth book in the series) is being used as a reboot of the whole series.

Of course, this isn&#146;t the first time that the Vampire Lestat and his cohorts have been on the big screen. In 1994 Tom Cruise played Lestat in the successful adaptation of Rice&#146;s first novel Interview with the Vampire, much to Anne Rice&#146;s (and most fans&#146 initial skepticism, before winning everyone over by throwing himself completely into the part. Despite the success of the movie, back in the &#146;90s studios didn&#146;t think of signing stars to multiple movies at once, and everyone became too pricey for a sequel.

In an effort to retain the rights, Warner Bros. crapped out a low budget sequel meant for the straight to video market allegedly based on the third book, The Queen of the Damned. The tragic and untimely death of star Aaliyah meant the movie got a theatrical release anyway in 2002. Unfortunately, the sequel was terrible and barely resembled the book, essentially killing the franchise for Warner Bros. and putting the whole series on ice for over a decade now. Although I&#146;d much rather have a high-end cable television series based on The Vampire Chronicles, perhaps Universal will give the fans the version of these stories we&#146;ve been waiting for.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=42071

Dwayne Johnson Officially Set For Shazam
He'll play Black Adam

He&#146;s been dancing around the DC Comics cinematic universe for years now, dropping coy hints about possible roles and films he&#146;d like to tackle. Finally, Dwayne Johnson has made it official, making a deal to play the villain-turned-antihero Black Adam in a Shazam film.

Warner Bros. has hired Darren Lemke to write the script for the film, with Johnson attached to star. Shazam focuses on Billy Batson, who can become the hero known as Captain Marvel by saying the word, &#147;Shazam!&#148; which grants him the powers of six mythological gods.

Johnson&#146;s character, Black Adam, has long been the nemesis for the hero, but in recent comics, he&#146;s been on a path to change his nature and make amends for his past. And that would seem to be the embryonic film&#146;s angle, as hinted at in Johnson&#146;s tweet about the role today. 
Of course, it&#146;s early days and with Lemke only just kicking off work, no director is attached and no schedule has been set for the movie. But the news also gives credence to word of Warner Bros. registering a batch of new domain names.

As for when Shazam will make its appearance? That&#146;s still up in the air. But Warners has a lot of release dates to fill and having Johnson locked in for one of the movies helps figure out one of them&#133;


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

Paradise Lost


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

Dracula Untold


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/the-new-yo...ive-cartoon-reflecting-her-great-acerbic-wit/

The New Yorker Pays Tribute to the Late Joan Rivers with Superlative Cartoon Reflecting Her Great Acerbic Wit






The New Yorker paid beautiful tribute to the late great Joan Rivers with a superlative Friday cartoon reflected the comedienne&#146;s wonderfully acerbic wit. While Joan&#146;s unexpected death dealt a significant blow around the world, there is a bit of comfort to be found in the what she wrote about her own inevitable death in her 2013 book I Hate Everyone, Starting With Me.


&#147;When I die (and yes, Melissa, that day will come; and yes, Melissa, everything&#146;s in your name) I want my funeral to be a huge show biz affair with lights, cameras, action &#133;&#147;I want Craft services. I want paparazzi. I want publicists making a scene! I want it to be Hollywood all the way. I don&#146;t want some rabbi rambling on; I want Meryl Streep crying, in five different accents. I don&#146;t want a eulogy; I want Bobby Vinton to pick up my head and sing &#147;Mr. Lonely.&#148; I want to look gorgeous, better dead than I do alive. I want to be buried in a Valentino gown and I want Harry Winston to make me a toe tag. And I want a wind machine so that even in the casket my hair is blowing like Beyonce&#146;s.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/mewndie

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20141004/b585582/

Buffy the Vampire Slayer Star Nicholas Brendon Gets Married One Week After Proposing

Nicholas Brendon is a married man! 

The Buffy the Vampire Slayer star, who had a crush on  Sarah Michelle Gellar 's character in the beloved series, said "I Do" to his girlfriend Moonda Tee late last week. 

"AND WERE MARRIED!!!" Brendon revealed on Twitter while posing with his wife in front of the iconic "Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas" sign. 

Tee donned a short white dress, veil and sheer black gloves while holding red roses. In comparison, Brendon went casual with a brown blazer, denim jeans and a navy blue sweater.

"I just got married under the Welcome to Las Vegas sign," the new bride shared on Facebook with even more photos from the big day. 

The ceremony comes one short week after the actor popped the question to his girlfriend in Colorado. On his Twitter page , Brendon shared a photo of when he got down on one knee while holding an engagement ring in a hair salon. 

As it turns out, she said yes and they didn't waste any time in getting hitched. In an added romantic twist, the couple's dog was able to be with the twosome for all the special occasions.

Fans will always remember Brendon's character named Xander Harris in the popular WB and UPN series.  From 1996 all the way to 2003, the Buffy actor made quite the impression on loyal fans. 

Just last month, he was able to reunite  with co-star Emma Caulfield in Australia at a comic book convention. 

Since the show wrapped, Brendon has still been able to find success with recurring roles on shows like Private Practice and Criminal Minds. 

Congratulations to the happy couple on their exciting news!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20141006/b585758/?cid=hero_media

Twin Peaks Coming Back to Life on Showtime

Twin Peaks is coming back! The hit drama is returning to life 25 years later thanks to Showtime. David Lynch, one of the creators of the acclaimed drama, took to Twitter to share the news. Last week Lynch and co-creator Mark Frost ignited speculation with simultaneous tweets hinting at something more. 

"The mysterious and special world of Twin Peaks is pulling us back. We're very excited. May the forest be with you," Lynch and Frost said in a statement. 

Check out the teaser.

"What more can I say? Twin Peaks with David Lynch and Mark Frost on Showtime in 2016!" Showtime's David Nevins said in a statement. "To quote Agent Cooper, 'I have no idea where this will lead us, but I have a definite feeling it will be a place both wonderful and strange.'" 

The series ran for two seasons on ABC and starred Kyle MacLachlan. The first season focused on the murder of Laura Palmer ( Sheryl Lee). The large cast also included Michael Ontkean, Madchen Amick, Sherilyn Fenn, Peggy Lipton, Ray Wise and more. There's been no casting revealed for the revival. 

E! News has confirmed the new season will be nine episodes and will be a continuation of the story started with the original series and not a remake or reboot of the classic series that ran from 1990-1991. A film, Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me, followed in 1992. Lynch and Frost will write all nine episodes with Lynch directing the entire limited series. 

Twin Peaks is just the latest show to receive a comeback following cancellation. In November, HBO's The Comeback will return nearly 10 years after it was canceled. NBC is prepping a new series, Heroes Reborn, based on their hit superhero series Heroes. Meanwhile, Veronica Mars recently returned to life on the big screen seven years after it was canceled and 10 years after it originally premiered. 

In the final episode of Twin Peaks, Laura Palmer says , "I will see you again in 25 years." Looks like she's making good on that promise. 

Showtime will re-air the series prior to the 2016 debut of the new episodes.

So, 2016 on Showtime. Start counting down!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2014)

Jurassic World - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2014)

Tv Guide's Fan Favorite Duo

Outlander


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2014)

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2015)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/12/hor...-director-preacher-ordered-to-pilot-and-more/

HORROR HAPPENINGS: THE CROW Gets A New Director, PREACHER Ordered to Pilot and More

Preacher From Seth Rogen and Evan Goldberg Ordered to Pilot by AMC

It was announced earlier this year that the graphic novel Preacher was being developed by Seth Rogen and Evan Goldberg as well as Breaking Bad alum Sam Catlin. Now AMC has officially ordered the project to pilot. According to THR, Catlin is writing the pilot and Rogen and Goldberg will be directing. Wow! THR also reports that Catlin will be showrunning and Rogen and Goldberg will be executive producers if the pilot goes to series.

Said network president Charlie Callier of the books? explicit content, ?If you read Preacher, it has some obviously graphic violence and language and other things that we will not bring to the commercial television series. But I love that the fans will know that we?ll treat it with respect and that will elevate it and not dumb it down. And that matters. It?s an amazing piece of writing and character. Where do you see a character like that on television??


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=43001

J.K. Simmons On For Kong: Skull Island
He'll star with Tom Hiddleston

We?ve gotten used, in recent years, to the softer, more charming side of J.K. Simmons. Still, Whiplash, which arrives here early next year, promises to shatter that once more. So all we can say upon news of his casting in Kong: Skull Island is we fear for Tom Hiddleston. And the ape.

There?s no word on exactly what he?ll be doing in the film, which just got that slightly altered name and a release date shift to 2017. Jordan Vogt-Roberts is directing the adventure film, working from the script that has seen input from Godzilla?s Max Borenstein and Flight/Need For Speed?s John Gatins.

Hiddleston will be one of a party that's heading to explore the mysterious Skull Island, home to the world?s most famous giant primate, with adventures lurking on its mist-shrouded shores. Expect the movie sometime in March 2017.

As for Simmons, he?s set to have a good year. Whiplash, which is already on release in the US (and due here on January 16), is drawing awards talk and he?s picked up a couple of trophies already. He?ll also be seen in Terminator: Genisys (July 3) and is set to work on Gavin O?Connor?s The Accountant alongside Ben Affleck and Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2014)

Sad news: Edward Herrmann, perhaps best known as Richard Gilmore on 'Gilmore Girls' and Anderson Pearson on 'The Practice', has passed away from brain cancer. He was 71. Rest in peace, Mr. Herrmann; we loved you as Max from 'The Lost Boys', too.

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni58141220


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2015)

That's Sir John Hurt.

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/12/vet...w-sir-john-hurt-knight-of-the-british-empire/

In the Queen?s annual bestowing of honours (yes, with the vestigial U), which are held at the end of each calendar year, an actor who is truly one in a million has finally been honored with Knighthood: John Em-Effing Hurt. The 74-year-old actor, who has literally been in everything awesome in his 50 year career, was the only male in the entertainment industry given the title this year, along with brand new Dames, actress and writer Joan Collins, poet laureate Carol Ann Duffy, TV presenter Esther Rantzen, actress Kristin Scott Thomas, and fashion designer Mary Quant. Actor, writer, and soon-to-be Late Late Show host James Corden and actress Sheridan Smith were given OBEs (or ?Order of the British Empire?) at the same ceremony.

While all of the honourees were deserving, Hurt?s seems the most overdue, having appeared in 195 film and television titles since 1962 and being one of the most reliably fantastic British actors of all time, not to mention the person who?s died the most onscreen, beating out Sean Bean. Hurt?s studied effortlessness and singular, raspy delivery make him one of the most sought-after character actors working today, and his penchant for being in science fiction films means he?s a staple of the things we here at Nerdist, and presumably our readers, love the most.

It would certainly be impossible to list everything we love that he?s done, but some of our favorites include Kane in Alien, John Merrick in The Elephant Man, Professor Bruttenholm in Hellboy, Control in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Ollivander in the first and last Harry Potter films, Hadden in Contact, the titular role in Jim Henson?s The Storyteller, Winston Smith in Nineteen Eighty-Four, Aragorn in Ralph Bakshi?s 1978 animated The Lord of the Rings and, of course, the War Doctor in Doctor Who?s 50th anniversary special, ?The Day of the Doctor.?

Congratulations to Sir John Hurt on this honor/honour and, though we aren?t British nor do we have any say in anything, we think this should have been given to him quite a long time ago.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2015)

Henry Cavill and his dog, Kal-El at LAX


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.nerdist.com/2015/01/fox...-series-considering-more-24-and-prison-break/

Fox is in Talks For an X-FILES Mini-Series; Considering More 24 and PRISON BREAK

After yesterday?s bombshell that NBC had casted Chuck?s Zachary Levi in a leading role for their upcoming revival of Heroes, Fox realized it had to return fire in a major way so as not to be outdone by one of its competitors? so of course they used The X-Files to do it.

In a surprising twist on this year?s Winter TCA presentation, the home of 24 did confirm talks are currently underway for a mini-series continuation of the Chris Carter series. However that?s where the news ends as the network did not state how many episodes were being considered, who would be returning if the event-series did in fact take place or what left over stories it would tackle.

Given the last movie sequel from 2008 didn?t address the series? hanging thread of the apocalypse taking place, it seems a mini-series revival would be a good place to finally wrap things up the way they should have been back in 2002. As of now, all we can do is speculate ? but hey, at least we can listen to Gillian Anderson and Chris Hardwick get the #XFiles2015 hashtag started on the Nerdist podcast!

However, The X-Files isn?t all Fox is considering putting back in play as at the presentation it was also stated the network is thinking about more episodes of 24 and, believe it or not, Prison Break.

Concerning 24, it was made clear there?s nothing more than ideas being thrown around at the moment, one of which would see the series continue without Kiefer Sutherland?s famed Jack Bauer (which would coincide with the rumor of Yvonne Strahovski?s Kate Morgan being groomed to take over the leading role of the show should Sutherland depart). In addition, it would work plot wise as, at least for an initial run, Jack is currently locked up with the Russians as per the end of 24: Live Another Day made clear.

As for Prison Break, this one throws us. Not so much because it?s a bad show ? it?s actually a great show ? but because unlike The X-Files and 24, there are no hanging threads. Everything was wrapped up rather cleanly at the end of the series and then even more so in the direct-to-video one off, Prison Break: The Final Break? and then even more so again when the character of T-Bag was revived for a one-episode arc on A&E?s Breakout Kings. So while we?ll welcome more Prison Break, it does seem rather unnecessary.

Overall, a big news day for Fox and fans of their past slate of great TV? oh, and Gotham was renewed for Season Two as well. You?re welcome.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2015)

Kyle MacLachlan Officially Back For Twin Peaks

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=43130

There was much genuine excitement when David Lynch, co-creator Mark Frost and US cable network Showtime put rumours to rest by confirming that mystery series Twin Peaks would be back on our screens in 2016. One element that was still not set in stone was the return of the show?s anchor, leading man Kyle MacLachlan, as FBI Agent Dale Cooper. Now we know for sure that he?s back.

With Showtime boss David Nevins attending the Television Critics Association?s winter press tour, he was briefly joined on stage by MacLachlan, who emerged from backstage wearing a natty suit and bearing a mug, which contained Cooper?s now-trademark beverage request of ?damn fine coffee. And hot.? Lynch also tweeted an image of MacLachlan in his suit. 

"I'm very excited to return to the strange and wonderful world of Twin Peaks," MacLachlan told the TV critics. "We look forward to seeing all of you there. May the forest be with you.? Nevins admitted that he had to convince Lynch and Frost to bring the town back to Showtime and that he?d largely be leaving them alone to make the show they want, with Lynch on directing duty for all nine episodes of a planned miniseries that should help to wrap up more of the plot. At least, as far as anything gets wrapped up in the world of Twin Peaks. Now all we have to do is be patient and wait until next year...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2015)

Sons of Liberty


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2015)

https://www.nerdist.com/2015/01/ric...latest-serial-murderperson-francis-dolarhyde/

Richard Armitage Will Be HANNIBAL?s Latest Serial Murderperson, Francis Dolarhyde

Following in the super-deranged footsteps of Tom Noonan and Ralph Fiennes before him, Richard Armitage has been tapped by NBC?s Hannibal to portray the decidedly dubious and super-demented killing machine better known as Francis Dolarhyde from the Thomas Harris novel series. He?s a Tooth Fairy! Only kinda-sorta-not-really, and definitely not one with which you?d want to be acquainted.

Yeah, that?s right: Thorin Oakenshield is going to nutter it up on Bryan Fuller?s most deliciously devious horror show. Something tells us that Bilbo Baggins ain?t going to be too happy about all that! (But who cares what a fictional character thinks, right?)

What makes Armitage?s new role so terrifying? Well, as the so-called Tooth Fairy, Dolarhyde?s murderous M.O. involves a seriously terrifying set o? fangs ? think back to that mechanical animal killer from last season and then multiplate that lust-for-death times a billion. In fact Dolarhyde had quite the bloodlust, often picking off entire households with his particularly demented brand of slaughter.

Armitage?s addition is one of several over the past few months of the show?s production. Back in December, Michael Pitt stepped out of his role as Mason Verger and was recast with Joe Anderson (the guy that wasn?t Jim Sturgess in Across the Universe; he also appeared in The Grey and the TV series The Divide), and Gillian Anderson was upgraded to series regular status ahead of the third season. Probably because Bedelia du Maurier?s going to need at least 12 episodes to explain why in the ever-loving hell she?d pop off on a trip with a serial killer from whom she?d previously run far, far away.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

Better Call Saul Digital comic

http://www.shortlist.com/entertainm...3878_MH+060215&dm_i=25MP,35W7Q,GCGNO7,BCDMQ,1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

Marvel's Daredevil - Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2015)

The Man From U.N.C.L.E. Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2015)

Hitman: Agent 47 Official Trailer #1 (2015) - Rupert Friend, Zachary Quinto


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

RIP Louis Jourdan

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20150216/US--Obit-Louis.Jourdan/

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Louis Jourdan, the dashingly handsome Frenchman who starred in "Gigi," ''Can-Can," ''Three Coins in the Fountain" and other American movies, has died. He was 93.

Jourdan's biographer, Olivier Minne, said the actor died Saturday at his home in Beverly Hills, likely of natural causes.

"He was the last French actor from the Hollywoood golden era," said Minne, who is working on a book and documentary about Jourdan. "Louis was very proud of his career in America."

Succeeding Charles Boyer as Hollywood's favorite French lover, Jourdan romanced Joan Fontaine, Jennifer Jones, Grace Kelly and Shirley MacLaine in films during the late 1940s and throughout the 1950s. He also showed that he could play a villain in "Julie" (1956), in which he was Doris Day's husband, a psychopathic killer.

Through most of his 15-year career as a leading man, he was subject to the Hollywood habit of typecasting.

"Any actor who comes here with an accent is automatically put in roles as a lover," he complained. "I didn't want to be perpetually cooing in a lady's ear."

When Jourdan was brought to Hollywood by David O. Selznick in 1947, the producer instructed him to "learn good American English the way it is spoken by John Barrymore and Fredric March." The actor studied hard, but he concluded: "If I had come here as a boy, I could speak unaccented English; at 24, it is impossible."

Jourdan's film career reached a peak in 1957 with the Alan Jay Lerner-Frederick Loewe musical, "Gigi," which won nine Academy Awards, including best picture. At first, Jourdan protested that he couldn't sing and wasn't right for the role as the Parisian seeking young Gigi (Leslie Caron) as a mistress.

Lerner and Loewe persisted, and they gave him the title song, which required little vocalizing. Jourdan didn't consider "Gigi" his best achievement. He said in 1957: "It was a wonderful story for Leslie and Maurice Chevalier, but I played a colorless leading man. You'll note that none of the actors was nominated for Academy Awards."

Louis Gendre was born June 19, 1921, in Marseilles, France; when he became an actor he changed to Pierre Jourdan, then Louis Jourdan. His father owned a seaside hotel in Cannes, where he met artists, actors and directors who encouraged him to study drama in Paris.

His striking good looks helped get him acting jobs, including his first movie, "Le Corsaire," with Charles Boyer in 1938. During the German occupation of France, he was forced into a labor gang, cutting wood and digging ditches. Assigned to make propaganda films for the Nazis, he escaped and joined the French underground.

After the war, Jourdan resumed his movie career in France, and a talent agent recommended him to Selznick. His first Hollywood movie was "The Paradine Case," directed by Alfred Hitchcock and starring Gregory Peck. He never made another film for Selznick, who profited from lending the French actor to other studios.

His roles included an artist in "No Minor Vices," a pleasant wastrel in "The Happy Time," Jennifer Jones' lover in "Madame Bovary," a romantic prince in "Three Coins in the Fountain," Grace Kelly's suitor in "The Swan," and a staid judge in "Can-Can."

Between Hollywood movies, Jourdan kept busy in other pursuits. He earned good reviews on Broadway in a 1954 production of Andre Gide's "The Immoralist." He and Claude Dauphin costarred as detectives in a 1955 television series, "Paris Precinct," which was seen in France and the U.S. He also made feature films in Paris and London.

His later films included "The V.I.P's," ''A Flea in Her Ear," ''The Count of Monte Cristo," ''Swamp Thing," ''Octopussy," ''The Return of Swamp Thing" and "The Year of the Comet." He also appeared in TV series and miniseries. In 1985 he toured in a stage version of "Gigi," playing the Chevalier role.

Jourdan remained unsentimental about his movies, claiming in 1985 that he never watched them: "When they're on television, I click them away. Hollywood created an image, and I long ago reconciled myself to it. I was the French cliche."

He was survived by a nephew and a niece. His son Louis Henry Jourdan died in 1981 at 30 of a drug overdose. His wife of more than 60 years, Berthe Frederique Jourdan, died last year.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20150213/US-Obit-Gary-Owens/

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Gary Owens, the droll, mellifluous-voiced announcer on "Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In" and a familiar part of radio, TV and movies for more than six decades, has died. He was 80.

The veteran voiceover star died Thursday at his Los Angeles-area home, his son, producer Scott Owens, said Friday. Gary Owens had struggled with complications from diabetes, which he had since childhood, family spokeswoman Vicki Greenleaf said Friday.

Owens hosted thousands of radio programs in his long career, appeared in more than a dozen movies and on scores of TV shows, including Lucille Ball and Bob Hope specials. He also voiced hundreds of animated characters, was part of dozens of comedy albums and wrote books.

On "Laugh-In," the 1968-73 sketch show starring Dan Rowan and Dick Martin, Owens was shown on camera in a parody of an old-school announcer, with his hand cupped firmly over his ear. But his voice was always the real thing, rich and authoritative.

Owens had "such a great voice, so smooth. That was his real voice, even if he was ordering in a restaurant," said Tom Kenny, the "SpongeBob SquarePants" voice actor who worked with Owens on cartoons including "Dexter's Laboratory."

"Laugh-In" creator and producer George Schlatter, who knew Owens but said he hired him for the show after hearing his voice boom through a restaurant restroom, called him a "lovely, lovely man."

"He had a whimsical, fey sense of humor and he brought a lot to 'Laugh-In' in the way of thoughts, words and jokes," Schlatter said.

Given Owens' jam-packed resume, was he a workaholic?

"Gary did not work. Gary played," Schlatter said. "He was a very charming, creative, witty guy who had a good time."

Owens, a native of Plankinton, South Dakota, was inducted into the National Radio Hall of Fame in Washington D.C. in 1995 and into the National Television Hall of Fame in 2001.

In his early career, Owens hopscotched from radio jobs in states including South Dakota and Colorado. He arrived in Los Angeles in 1961.

He was heard on a variety of Los Angeles radio stations including KMPC, KFI and KIIS FM, and hosted a national show on The Music of Your Life Network. He was part of Armed Forces Radio for 10 years and host of the syndicated "Soundtrack of the 60s."

The catchphrase "beautiful downtown Burbank," employed by Owens on his KMPC show, became a favorite of Johnny Carson on NBC's "Tonight Show."

Owens' animation voiceover credits include "Space Ghost," ''Blue Falcon" and "Garfield and Friends" and "The Ren & Stimpy Show."

"National Lampoon's European Vacation," ''The Green Hornet" and "Neil Simon's Prisoner of Second Avenue" were among his film credits.

Besides son Scott, Owens is survived by his wife of 57 years, Arleta, and their other son, Chris, a musician and producer. A memorial service was pending, the family said.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2015)

Lesley Gore, the American singer and songwriter who started her career in 1963 at the age of 16 and blasted up the charts with hits such as ?It?s My Party? and ?You Don?t Own Me?, passed away from cancer at New York-Presbyterian Hospital . She was 68 years old. 

Rest in Peace.

http://laughingsquid.com/lesley-gore-1946-2015-american-singer-famous-for-its-my-party/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2015)

Bryan Singer Shares New X-Men: Apocalypse Production Art

Though production on the new film doesn?t kick off until April, avowed social media fan Bryan Singer is keeping the world up to date about the early progress on X-Men: Apocalypse. His latest offering, sent online via his Instagram account, is a look at some production concept art from the movie. 

http://instagram.com/bryanjaysinger/

Crafted by the film?s production designer, Lord Of The Rings veteran Grant Major, the image is a tantalising look at what could be a pivotal moment for Oscar Isaac?s titular threat, appearing to show En Sabah Nur on the precipice of becoming Apocalypse. Of course, we?ll have to wait for trailers or the movie itself to see how that actually plays out compared to his comic book origin. 

With a script from Days Of Future Past?s Simon Kinberg plus Singer and old collaborators Michael Dougherty and Dan Harris, Apocalypse is set in the 1980s and finds Xavier (James McAvoy), Magneto (Michael Fassbender) and Mystique (Jennifer Lawrence) facing off against massively powerful mutant Apocalypse alongside younger versions of Jean Grey, Scott ?Cyclops? Summers and Ororo ?Storm? Munroe, to be played by Sophie Turner, Tye Sheridan and Alexandra Shipp respectively.

Rose Byrne is back as Moira MacTaggert, and there will be appearances from Hugh Jackman?s Wolverine and, reportedly, the older Magneto, played as usual by Ian McKellen. X-Men: Apocalypse will be out here on May 19, 2016 and we can expect to see more images from shutterbug Singer as the film progresses.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

AMC Eyeing Dominic Cooper for PREACHER

http://www.nerdist.com/2015/03/report-amc-eyeing-dominic-cooper-for-preacher/

After chewing the scenery in Marvel?s Agent Carter as the charismatic billionaire gadabout Howard Stark, actor Dominic Cooper is in high demand. Now, it seems, Cooper may move from one comic book universe to another. According to a report from The Tracking Board, AMC is targeting Cooper as the frontrunner to play Reverend Jesse Custer in Seth Rogen and Evan Goldberg?s adaptation of the long-running Vertigo Comics series Preacher.

Though Cooper has yet to receive an official offer, the Tracking Board is reporting that he is the network?s top choice to play the hard-drinking, rough-and-tumble reverend. Imagine if Howard Stark hit rock bottom, moved to Texas, and began half-assing it as a preacher in Texas and you essentially have Jesse Custer.

The pilot, which was ordered back in December, has long been a passion project for Rogen and Goldberg, who have been trying to get an adaptation of the Garth Ennis/Steve Dillon comic made for more than half a decade. As we reported previously on Nerdist News, though the pilot has made some changes, it hews very close to the source material and, most importantly, reads very, very well. If the finished product is half as good as the script, then it?ll be must-watch TV. Plus, much like Powers, it could be a welcome breath of fresh air in the modern comic book television landscape.

Here is the official series synopsis from AMC:

?Preacher follows Reverend Jesse Custer, a tough Texas preacher who has lost his faith, and has learned that God has left Heaven and abandoned his responsibilities. He finds himself the only person capable of tracking God down, demanding answers, and making him answer for his dereliction of duty. Accompanying Jesse on his journey is his former girlfriend and a friendly vampire who seems to prefer a pint in the pub to the blood of the innocent. On his tail is one of the most iconic bad guys in print ? an immortal, unstoppable killing machine named the Saint of Killers ?a western lone gunman archetype whose sole purpose is to hunt and kill Jesse.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2015)

The Transporter Refueled


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2015)

The X-Files Are Officially Re-Opening
Fox orders a six-episode event series

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=43787

After years of wondering whether The X-Files would come back in any form ? TV, movies, sock puppet show featuring voice doubles for the cast ? it looked good for a return to television earlier this year and has now been confirmed by Fox: the show and its characters will return to investigate more mysteries in a six-episode ?event series? much along the lines of 24: Live Another Day.

Despite David Duchovny, Gillian Anderson and creator Chris Carter being spread to the winds on other projects, they?re all coming back for the new miniseries, the details of which are being kept in a locked drawer guarded by a suspicious type endlessly puffing on Morley cigarettes. So we don?t yet know if any of the other characters ? Mitch Pileggi?s Walter Skinner, say, ? or creative team will be back for duty. Especially since the writers who worked with Carter to create the original series have themselves gone on to chart their own telly and movie courses.

?I think of it as a 13-year commercial break,? Carter says in a statement put out by Fox. ?The good news is the world has only gotten that much stranger, a perfect time to tell these six stories.? Production is now scheduled to kick off this summer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2015)

I hear the voice of Bart Simpson will make an appearance


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)

Idris Elba In Talks For Star Trek 3
As the film's villain

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=43800

For all his gruffness and intensity, we?re more used to thinking of Idris Elba as conflicted heroes or the morally right leading man. So the occasional chance to see him play a rogue is always welcome, and the idea of him going toe-to-toe with Chris Pine?s Captain Kirk and the rest of the USS Enterprise crew sounds like a lot of fun. Good news, then, that Elba is in early talks to appear in Star Trek 3.

According to Variety, it?s nowhere near a done deal yet, so for now this has to float among the flickering stars of rumour space. But if he does sign a contract, he?ll be in place to play the big bad in the latest cinematic outing of J.J. Abrams? rebooted Trek timeline.

Abrams, of course, is a little busy delivering the latest instalment of another vaguely famous space adventure, so Fast & Furious veteran Justin Lin will be directing Kirk and co as they take on their latest challenge. After a false directing start and the script changing hands (the current draft is by Simon ?Scotty? Pegg and Doug Jung), the cameras should be back on the bridge in June ready for a 2016 release just in time for Star Trek?s 50th broadcast anniversary.

Pegg and Pine are back alongside Zachary Quinto?s Spock, Zoe Saldana?s Uhura, Karl Urban?s Dr. McCoy, John Cho?s Sulu and Anton Yelchin?s Chekov. Elba is a busy man right now ? he?s just signed on to appear in Harmony Korine?s new revenge thriller The Trap and has worked on Beasts Of No Nation, A Hundred Streets, Bastille Day and Jon Favreau?s The Jungle Book, among other projects. He?s on screens now in The Gunman and will be back as Heimdall in Avengers: Age Of Ultron, out here on April 23.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2015)

Ant-Man Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens Teaser Trailer 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Dominic Cooper Officially Cast as AMC?s PREACHER

Though it?s been rumored for a while now, executive producer Seth Rogen just announced via Twitter that actor Dominic Cooper, best known to fans as the younger version of Iron Man?s dad Howard Stark in Captain America: The First Avenger and TV?s Agent Carter, is making the jump from a Marvel adaptation to a DC Comics one. Yes, Cooper has officially landed the lead role of Reverend Jesse Custer in AMC?s adaptation of Preacher. The series will be based on the much loved 1990?s Vertigo Comics series of the same name from creators Garth Ennis and Steve Dillon.

According to Deadline, Cooper landed the role after lengthy negotiations with AMC, which is why an official casting announcement took so long. Cooper joins an already fleshed out ensemble cast, including Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.?s  Ruth Negga as Jesse?s ex-girlfriend Tulip, Joseph Gilgun as Jesse?s vampire friend Cassidy, Ian Colletti as Arseface, and Lucy Griffiths as Emily, an all-new character created just for the TV show.

With Mad Men ending and Breaking Bad already over, the only really high profile, fan-driven series that AMC has is The Walking Dead. A faithful and proper adaptation of Preacher could be just what the network is looking for, as long as it?s done right. A show like this has all the ingredients to appeal to The Walking Dead fan base and be another water cooler pop culture hit. The script for the pilot episode is being written by Breaking Bad writer Sam Catlin, which also bodes well for the quality of the show. 

Preacher doesn?t have a premiere date yet, but with the last major hurdle accomplished, expect to hear about the pilot filming very soon.

http://nerdist.com/dominic-cooper-officially-cast-as-amcs-preacher/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2015)

Armie Hammer and Henry Cavill at a Man From U.N.C.L.E. appearance.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2015)

19 Underrated Horror Movies You Need To See ASAP

http://www.buzzfeed.com/annakopsky/...s that you need to see right away#.xqZ03Z84w5


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2015)

Penny Dreadful


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2015)

Suicide Squad


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2015)

Well, it was only a matter of time. 

Having played a younger Charles Xavier for four years now, it was always a question on when James McAvoy would don the bald head of the Professor. That day looks to be today in preparation for X-Men: Apocalypse. 

Over at director Bryan Singer's instagram and with the simple caption of "Xavier reborn in process", we see McAvoy being sheared and shaved bald for the first time. 

http://comicbook.com/2015/05/09/macavoy-goes-full-xavier-/


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2015)

And the award for Weirdest News of the Day goes to Colossal, a giant monster movie to be directed by Nacho Vigalondo (best known for helming Timecrimes and karaoking with Elijah Wood and the RZA). Anne Hathaway has just been cast in the film as Gloria, ?an ordinary woman who, after losing her job and her fianc?, decides to leave her life in New York to move back to her hometown,? only to find that she shares a psychic link with ? I shit you not ? a kaiju destroying Tokyo. Vigalondo remarks, ?Colossal is my most ambitious script so far, and probably also the most personal one. Having Anne and this terrific team around goes beyond my craziest expectations.? And ours, Nacho. And ours.

http://nerdist.com/movie-morsels-mad-max-fury-road-featurettes-anne-hathways-kaiju-movie-and-more/


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2015)

Mr. Berlanti with the Flash and Supergirl


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2015)

'Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2015)




----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2015)

Gregzs said:


>



May 26, 1907

http://randumbuzz.com/wp-content/up...n-Wayne-as-Rooster-Cogburn-from-True-Grit.jpg


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Actress ‪#‎BetsyPalmer‬, best known for playing Mrs. Voorhees in ?Friday the 13th,? dies at 88.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/betsy-palmer-dies-dead-friday-the-13th-mrs-voorhees-1201509073/

Betsy Palmer, who is best known for playing Jason Voorhees? mother in ?Friday the 13th? and appeared in dozens of other films, plays and TV shows, died Friday in Connecticut of natural causes. She was 88.

The character actress had a six decade career, but her most indelible role was as Mrs. Voorhees, the murderous camp cook whose deformed son Jason drowned in the waters of Crystal Lake. Palmer carved her way into horror film history in the 1980 classic, and appeared in flashbacks throughout the next few entries in the slasher series.

Born Pamela Betsy Hrunek in East Chicago, Ind., she started out in classic TV shows of the 1950s such as ?Playhouse 90″ and ?Studio One.? She went on to appear in numerous TV shows including ?As the World Turns,? ?The Love Boat,? ?Knot?s Landing,? ?Murder, She Wrote,? ?Newhart,? ?Columbo? and ?CHiPs.?

On the bigscreen, she had character roles in Joan Crawford starrer ?Queen Bee,? ?The Tin Star? with Henry Fonda and Anthony Perkins, ?The Long Gray Line? and ?Mr. Roberts,? also with Fonda.

She often appeared on gameshows such as ?I?ve Got a Secret? and ?To Tell the Truth.? While she originally said she took the Mrs. Voorhees role just to pay for a car, she came to embrace her fame and was seen in numerous documentaries about ?Friday the 13th? and appeared at horror conventions.

On Broadway, she appeared in plays including ?Cactus Flower? and ?Same Time, Next Year.?

She is survived by her daughter, Melissa Merendino.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2015)

Jon Bernthal Will Be Daredevil's Punisher
Frank Castle is headed to Hell's Kitchen on the Netflix show

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44558

When we talked to series star Charlie Cox about the second season of the Marvel/Netflix Daredevil show, he expressed his wishes for what he wanted to see. ?I?d like to see Punisher maybe show up, a little bit of Elektra maybe. I wouldn?t mind Black Widow making an appearance, and you can?t think about Daredevil for too long without thinking of Bullseye.? Well, one out of three isn?t bad so far, as Jon Bernthal is showing up as Frank Castle AKA The Punisher. 

Bernthal, still best known for The Walking Dead, will play the Marvel favourite, a tough vigilante who has his own ideas about cleaning up crime, no matter how lethal his methods. When he arrives in Hell?s Kitchen, you can bet he?ll butt heads with Matt Murdock.

?Jon Bernthal brings an unmatched intensity to every role he takes on, with a potent blend of power, motivation and vulnerability that will connect with audiences,? Jeph Loeb, Marvel?s Head of Television says on Marvel?s site as part of the announcement. ?Castle?s appearance will bring dramatic changes to the world of Matt Murdock and nothing will be the same.? He?s not wrong about the casting ? Bernthal seems like a great choice for the character, inheriting a screen mantle that has been shouldered by Thomas Jane and Ray Stevenson in the past. 

On the big screen, Bernthal has long proved his versatility, cropping up in movies as diverse as The Wolf Of Wall Street, Grudge Match, Rampart and World Trade Center. He has several films on the way, with We Are Your Friends landing August 28, Me And Earl And The Dying Girl due September 11 and Sicario out September 25. He?ll also be seen in The Accountant, Pilgrimage and Shot Caller.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

Gene Wilder is now 82 years old.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

It's also Aaron Taylor-Johnson's 25th birthday.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2015)

NBC's 'Hannibal' Canceled After Three Seasons

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/hannibal-canceled-at-nbc-804239


The current third season of the Bryan Fuller drama will be its last. 




NBC is closing the book on Hannibal.

The network has canceled Bryan Fuller's Silence of the Lambs prequel series after three seasons. The full 13-episode third season will run its course on Thursdays at 10 p.m., concluding Aug. 27. 

Sources tell The Hollywood Reporter that there may have been a rights issue at the center of the decision to end the series as Fuller had wanted to introduce Clarice Starling in season four, with the rights to the character previously portrayed by Jodie Foster said to be unavailable. Producers Gaumont TV are currently exploring options to find another home for the series, with EP Martha DeLaurentiis confirming as much via Twitter.

?NBC has allowed us to craft a television series that no other broadcast network would have dared, and kept us on the air for three seasons despite Cancelation Bear Chow ratings and images that would have shredded the eyeballs of lesser Standards & Practices enforcers," Fuller said in a statement. "[NBC Entertainment exec] Jen Salke and her team have been fantastic partners and creatively supportive beyond measure. Hannibal is finishing his last course at NBC?s table this summer, but a hungry cannibal can always dine again. And personally, I look forward to my next meal with NBC.?

Added NBC in a statement: ?We have been tremendously proud of Hannibal over its three seasons. Bryan and his team of writers and producers, as well as our incredible actors, have brought a visual palette of storytelling that has been second to none in all of television ? broadcast or cable. We thank [producers] Gaumont and everyone involved in the show for their tireless efforts that have made Hannibal an incredible experience for audiences around the world.?

The drama starring Hugh Dancy and Mads Mikkelsen returned June 4 with 2.57 million total viewers before slipping to a series low the following week when only 1.66 million tuned in against competition from the NBA Finals. The series has been a hit with critics, who praised Fuller (Pushing Daisies, Wonderfalls) for pushing the boundaries of broadcast television with the show's graphic and visually creative deaths.

Hannibal had been one of NBC's fall-to-summer bridge series as more broadcasters continued to program originals year-round. NBC thus far has focused on imports and co-productions to fill its summer roster, while other networks like CBS focus on pricey sci-fi fare a la Under the Dome and the upcoming Zoo.

Fuller, meanwhile, has already lined up his next gig. Starz recently greenlit Neil Gaiman adaptation American Gods to series with Fuller serving as a co-showrunner on the urban fantasy novel that was previously in development at HBO. The move to cancel Hannibal ends Fuller's relationship with NBC, where he previously produced a reboot of The Munsters, whose pricey series pilot ultimately aired as a Halloween movie after the project was scrapped.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2015)

http://my.xfinity.com/articles/entertainment/20150625/US--Obit-Patrick.Macnee/

Patrick Macnee, star of 1960s TV series 'The Avengers,' dies

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Patrick Macnee, the British-born actor best known as dapper secret agent John Steed in the long-running 1960s TV series "The Avengers," has died. He was 93.

Macnee died Thursday of natural causes with his family at his bedside in Rancho Mirage, his son Rupert said in a statement.

The clever spy drama, which began in 1961 in Britain, debuted in the United States in 1966. It ran for eight seasons and continued in syndication for decades afterward.

Macnee's umbrella-wielding character appeared in all but two episodes, accompanied by a string of beautiful women who were his sidekicks. The most popular was likely Diana Rigg, who played sexy junior agent Emma Peel from 1965 to 1968. Honor Blackman played Catherine Gale from 1962 to 1964, and Linda Thorson was Tara King from 1968 to 1969.

"We were in our own mad, crazy world," Macnee told the Wichita Eagle in 2003 when "The New Avengers" was being issued on DVD. "We were the TV Beatles. We even filmed in the same studio."

But while he made his name internationally playing a smart, debonair British secret agent, Macnee was never a fan of the James Bond movies.

"I think their stories aren't that realistic," he told Salt Lake City's Deseret News in 1999. "I think the sadism in them is horrifying. ... On the other hand, the books ? the James Bond books ? were fascinating."

Macnee nearly lost the role of Steed because of his aversion to violence. In a 1997 interview with The Associated Press, he recalled being told by producers that he would have to pack a gun on "The Avengers."

"I said, 'No, I don't. I've been in World War II for five years and I've seen most of my friends blown to bits and I'm not going to carry a gun.' They said, 'What are you going to carry?' I thought frantically and said, 'An umbrella.'"

The talented Macnee, who managed to make the improbable weapon seem probable, later became an outspoken opponent of the proliferation of privately owned guns.

In his droll 1992 autobiography, "Blind in One Ear," Macnee noted that his early life matched that of his famed character, John Steed, in many ways.

The fictional John Wickham Gascoyne Berresford Steed was born in the mid-1920s to a noble British family, educated at Eton and served in the military during World War II.

Daniel Patrick Macnee was born Feb. 6, 1922, in London to a pair of eccentrics, and he also attended Eton, although he claimed to have been thrown out for dealing in horse race bets and pornography. He also served in the military during World War II, captaining torpedo boats that sought to destroy German U-boats in French waters.

Before he left Eton, Macnee had discovered acting. He apprenticed in the British theater, toured in provincial theaters and made his film debut as an extra in the 1938 film "Pygmalion."

At 19, he married Barbara Douglas, and they had two children, Rupert and Jenny.

After the war, Macnee graduated from drama school, but he had trouble finding work, moving to Canada at one point to hunt for acting jobs.

"I did desert my family," he admitted to the Sunday Mail. "I left when my son Rupert was 5 and my daughter Jenny was 3, and I will always feel bad about that."

Although Macnee was "not a great dad" to his young children, he made up for it later in life, Rupert Macnee said.

"I was a teenager when he became a TV star in England," recalled his son, a documentary filmmaker. "He was one of those dads you didn't feel ashamed to introduce to your friends. He was very cool."

He married actress Kate Woodville in 1965, and they divorced in 1969. His final marriage was to Baba Majos de Nagyzsenye in 1988. She died in 2007.

Macnee became an American citizen in 1959 and moved to Palm Springs in 1967, saying the dry desert air benefited his daughter, who suffered from asthma.

Among his films: "Hamlet" (starring Laurence Olivier), "A Christmas Carol," ''Until They Sail," ''Les Girls," ''Young Doctors in Love," ''Sweet 16" and "This Is Spinal Tap." He had a memorable comic turn in the latter film as British entrepreneur Sir Denis Eton-Hogg.

Before "The Avengers," he had appeared in such TV shows as "Twilight Zone," ''Rawhide" and "Playhouse 90," among many others.

But it was "The Avengers" that provided a permanent living for Macnee. He owned 2.5 percent of the profits, and the series continued to play worldwide into the 21st century.

He explained why in his interview with the Deseret News: "It's a very simple reason: It's extremely good. I feel very justified and delighted in seeing after all these years that the show works."

Besides his son and daughter, Macnee's survivors include a grandchild.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)

The Transporter Refueled Official Trailer #2 (2015) - Ed Skrein Action Movie


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

The Force Awakens at comic con


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Harrison Ford Makes Surprise Appearance at Comic-Con for Star Wars?but You Won't Believe What Fans Saw After the Panel!

http://my.xfinity.com/articles/entertainment-eonline/20150711/b675184/

Han Solo flies again!

Harrison Ford just popped up unexpectedly at Comic-Con for the Stars Wars: The Force Awakens panel, joining Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill and franchise newcomers  Daisy Ridley, John Boyega, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac, Domhnall Gleeson and Gwendoline Christie like it was nothing. 

But it was so something! 

His arrival, which received a standing ovation from the 6,000 people who waited forever to get into Hall H, marked the actor's first official public appearance since he was injured in a plane crash back in March.

"I'm fine... great," Ford offered when panel moderator Chris Hardwick ventured to ask the famously non-smiley star how he was doing. 

(Though we could have guessed as much, considering Ford looked pretty darn great already  back in May, and he was back in the air ASAP.) 

So with the crowd in Hall H thoroughly enraptured, the only thing that could top Ford's surprise appearance was...

The fact that it was a freakin' Star Wars panel! 

"I never thought that we would do another," Ford said on the panel. "I was very gratified when I read the script."

Director J.J. Abrams brought along some exclusive behind-the-scenes footage for the audience's viewing pleasure, and just when they thought it couldn't get any better, Abrams invited everyone to troop (quite literally) over to a secret location for a concert! 

Their escort? Stormtroopers!

Upon arrival at what turned out to be the Embarcadero Marina Park South, the super-fans (and some people who just got really lucky) were treated to a performance by the San Diego Symphony of the classic John Williams-penned Star Wars score. When they introduced the cast before the music started, Ford came out pretending to use his lightsaber as a cane. 

This truly was the stuff that Comic-Con dreams are made of.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Comic-Con 2015: Star Wars: The Force Awakens Panel

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44827


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Vampire Diaries at comic con


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Gotham City by way of San Diego. The cast of Gotham on board the #TVGMYacht at Comic-Con.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

The Flash at Comic-con


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2015)

Xmen Apocalypse at Comic-con


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2015)

Suicide Squad Comic-Con Trailer (2016) - Jared Leto, Will Smith Movie HD


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2015)

Fantastic Four Official International Trailer #1 (2015) - Miles Teller, Kate Mara Movie HD


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2015)

First official Star Wars: The Force Awakens shots of Princess Leia, Han Solo and more 






http://www.blastr.com/2015-7-13/fir...awakens-shots-princess-leia-han-solo-and-more


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2015)

Alex Rocco, The Godfather Actor, Dead at Age 79

http://my.xfinity.com/articles/entertainment-eonline/20150719/b677778/

Alex Rocco, best known for his role as Moe Greene in The Godfather, has died at age 79. 

The actor, who lived in the Los Angeles area, passed away on Saturday. His daughter, Jennifer Rocco, confirmed his death on Facebook . 

"Alex Rocco aka Alessandro Federico Petricone, Jr. passed away just hours ago on July 18, 2015," she wrote. "February 29, 1936 - July 18, 2015 RIP Dad, be with Mom and Marc....I will see you but not for a while...."

Alex is also survived by survived by his wife, actress Shannon Wilcox, son Lucien and a grandson, Variety   reported. 

Alex was born in Boston began his onscreen acting career in the '60s. He took acting classes taught by  Star Trek star  Leonard Nimoy, who  died at age 83  this past February. 

He appeared on shows such as the original  Batman series and  Get Smart before he starred in  The Godfather in 1972. 

In the film, he played a mobster and casino owner, who had lines such as "I got a business to run. I gotta kick asses sometimes to make it run right" and "Sonofabitch! Do you know who I am? I'm Moe Greene! I made my bones when you were going out with cheerleaders!"

He went onto appear on shows such as  The Love Boat,  Murder, She Wrote and  The Facts of Life, in which he played Charlie Polniaczek. 

In 1990, he won an Emmy for his role as a Hollywood agent Al Floss in the comedy  The Famous Teddy Z. Also in the '90s, he provided the voice of Roger Myers Jr. on  The Simpsons. The character is the chairman of the studio that produces  The Itchy & Scratchy Show. 

Alex also appeared in movies such as  Smokin' Aces and provided the voice of grumpy ant Thorny in Disney-Pixar's  A Bug's Life. 

In recent years, he had starred on shows such as  One Life to Live,  The Division, comedian  Marc Maron 's show  Maron and Starz's Magic City, in which he played Arthur Evans. He also played  Matt LeBlanc 's fictional father, Dick LeBlanc, on Showtime's  Episodes.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2015)

Bugs turns 75 today.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2015)

GAMBIT to Film this Fall, Location and Casting Call Revealed

After all of the excitement in Hall H back at San Diego Comic-Con, it seems 20th Century Fox did not give away all of their secrets about their upcoming Marvel-related films. In fact, it fell on Roger Friedman over at Showbiz 411 to break the newest development on the Channing Tatum-led version of Gambit.

It seems production will start on the film this coming October, and fans may be happy to know that filming will be taking place in New Orleans, as it should. Gambit might also play into the mutant?s backstory involving both the Thieves? Guild and The Assassins? Guild, and their rivalry.

The details are supported by a series of character descriptions given to Friedman by his source. (They were all over the phone, so their authenticity may not be 100%, but they do shed some light on possibilities for the film.) Friedman comments that the film was being referred to as ?Chess? for a while to keep any sensitive info under wraps. Gambit?Chess?get it? With that knowledge, it can be assumed the names of characters in the following list are also false, possibly to keep their true comic book connections a secret for now.

Take a look at a few below, and check out the rest over at Showbiz 411:


Louis? Male, any ethnicity, 40s-50s. Elegant and intelligent. An appealing entrepreneur with an unexpected dark side.

Vera? Female, any ethnicity, mid 20s ? early 30s. Beautiful, smart, tough, fiery and unpredictable.

Nash? Male, any ethnicity, mid 20s ? early 30s. A potent threat. Heir to his mother?s business. Malevolent.

Nonna?Female, any ethnicity, mid 20s ? 30 years old. Uptight, corporate, vicious, sexual.

Clarissa? Female, mixed race, 10 ? 12 years old. Ethereal and other worldly. Very expressive.

From these descriptions we can assume that Louis will actually be Jean-Luc LeBeau, the head of the Thieves? Guild that took Remy in and raised him since he was a boy (which would later become a major problem in Remy?s life). Along the same lines we can assume Vera is actually Remy?s love/bane Belladonna Boudreaux and Nash will be Julien, his brother. Nonna also seems to fit the description of the immortal being Candra that acts as a benefactor of both Guilds in New Orleans. But who is Clarissa, the young other-worldly girl, and how will she tie into the story?


http://nerdist.com/gambit-to-film-this-fall-location-and-casting-call-revealed/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP Roddy Piper


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2015)

S.H.I.E.L.D. at Comic con


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2015)

NEW WESTWORLD Teaser Has Us Questioning Everything






Reality, schmeality: we?ll have what they?re having in Westworld?HBO?s hour-long loosely based adaptation of Michael Crichton?s 1973 film of the same name?even if that thing is total destruction. Jonathan Nolan?s televised reworking of the story looks to be even more sci-fi and western-y thriller than its predecessor (at least according to the HBO Television Critics Association panel we were at, where we saw a heck of a lot more footage than this?sorry/na na na na boo boo), but it most certainly does not differ in the terrific unsettling tone at the heart of the story.

Which is to say: we?re sort of losing our gourds over this one.

And with a cast that includes Anthony Hopkins, Ed Harris, Evan Rachel Wood, James Marsden, Thandie Newton, Jeffrey Wright, Sidse Babett Knudsen, Rodrigo Santoro, Shannon Woodward, Ingrid Bols? Berdal, Ben Barnes, Jimmi Simpson, Clifton Collins, Jr., Simon Quarterman, and Angela Sarafyan? Sign us up because we are ALL ABOARD the S.S. Westworld when it premieres in 2016. Yeehaw, y?all.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2015)

The Anomaly Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2015)

scream queens


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2015)

R.I.P. Yvonne Craig. The actress, best known for playing Batgirl in the 1960s Batman series, passed away Monday at age 78 after battling cancer. Here's how TV Guide previewed her Batman debut on Sept. 14, 1967.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2015)

Sean Connery's 85th birthday today.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

'Victor Frankenstein' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2015)

Garbage will release a special 20th Anniversary Edition of their self-titled album on October 2nd, 2015. The new version will be re-mastered from the original analog tapes and feature all of the remixes and previously unreleased tracks from the lauded album. For a complete list of the available album configurations (digital and physical) visit http://garbage.tumblr.com

Pre-order the digital version of the re-issue to get an instant download of this track - (Subhuman Supersize Mix)


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2015)

Krampus


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2015)

Krampus Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2015)

Infinity War reference


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> The Flash at Comic-con



Killer Frost






http://nerdist.com/the-flash-danielle-panabaker-killer-frost-costume/

There?s a chill coming to Central City later this season on The Flash and her name is Killer Frost. Even before the series debuted on The CW, word broke that Danielle Panabaker would be playing Caitlin Snow, a new incarnation of the classic Firestorm villain, Killer Frost?except in this world, Caitlin?s a loyal member of Team Flash. She was also the fianc?e (and later wife, spoiler alert) of Ronnie Raymond, Firestorm?s younger half. And now we?ve got our first look at the actress? killer costume.

Caitlin?s villainous future was teased in the first season finale of The Flash during one of Barry Allen?s (Grant Gustin) time-travel induced visions. But during  her appearance on the CBS talk show, The Talk, Panabaker debuted the first clear picture of her character post-Killer Frost transformation.

?It was awesome, I?m so excited,? exclaimed Panabaker during the show. ?You know, I?m such a girl and I love getting dressed up in that look. We started working on the look a couple of months before it actually shot, so our first suit was like a one-piece, kind of like a Catwoman [costume], very sexy. But it didn?t feel quite right, and then we changed it to be a top and these really cool leather pants. And the hair was awesome! It started?as this short little pixie wig, and we just kept adding more and more hair. It?s great. I?m really excited.?

Panabaker added that she ?can?t wait? to be a bad girl on the show. ?I get so jealous. All of the boys get to go out there and duke it out, I wanna suit up with those boys for sure!?

While a villainess turn for Caitlin would be an extreme change for her character, there is a way that the show can keep both Caitlin Snow and Killer Frost on the series. The second season of The Flash has introduced the multiverse, and the evil Killer Frost could simply be a version of Caitlin from another world.

One way or another, we will discover Caitlin?s destiny this season on The Flash!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2015)

Constantine on Arrow






The CW has released a batch of preview photos ahead of next week's episode of Arrow, titled "Haunted." 

In the episode, Matt Ryan returns to reprise his role as John Constantine, establishing that the cancelled-too-soon NBC series is now a part of the Arrowverse.

http://comicbook.com/2015/10/28/arrow-john-constantine-returns-in-haunted-images/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Days' Al Molinaro Has Passed Away

Al Molinaro, best known for his long-running role as "Big Al" Delvecchio, has passed away.

The actor passed away on Friday, according to a report on TMZ. Molinaro was 96 years old a the time of his passing. According to his son, Molinaro was suffering from very bad gall stones, but he elected not to have surgery due to his age.

Molinaro's acting career started in the 1950s, but he really found his niche in 1969, when he came to Get Smart to play Agent 44. From then until the mid-1980s, Molinaro was a fixture on television, either in notable guest appearances on shows like The Love Boat and Punky Brewster, or in recurring roles on Green Acres, Happy Days (and its spinoffs) and The Family Man.

Molinaro also had an appearance in It's a Bird, It's a Plane, It's Superman, the memorably-awful TV adaptation of the Broadway musical by the same name.

Later in life, Molinaro retired from television and owned a string of diners bearing the "Big Al's" name with one of his Happy Days co-stars. He continued to do some commercial work until the early 2000s but his last truly memorable onscreen appearance was arguably as Big Al in the video for Weezer's "Buddy Holly," in which Molinaro introduced the band.

There are few TV shows that had as much impact on American pop culture as Happy Days. The sitcom ran for ten years on ABC, starting in 1974 and ending in 1984.

One of the most beloved characters on the show was Big Al, who was the chef at the Arnold's drive-in. He was known for his classic way of starting stories with, "Yep, yep, yep, yep, yep."

http://comicbook.com/2015/10/31/happy-days-al-molinaro-has-passed-away/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2015)

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens Official Japanese Trailer


----------



## maniclion (Nov 6, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens Official Japanese Trailer



Heard Luke Skywalker is a Sith Lord


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2015)

maniclion said:


> Heard Luke Skywalker is a Sith Lord



Many years ago I was given the Encyclopedia as a gift. It has spoilers in it since George Lucas thought he would never make these movies. I'm trying not to look at that book so I can go into the theater and just enjoy the movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2015)

75 Years, 75 Green Lanterns


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2015)

The Huntsman: Winters War Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2015)

In The Heart of the Sea's Chris Hemsworth


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2015)

Captain America: Civil War Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2015)

'Gods of Egypt' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2015)

Robert Loggia, durable star of movies and TV shows including Brian De Palma?s 1986 ?Scarface? and ?Big,? died Friday in Los Angeles, his widow Audrey confirmed to Variety. He was 85. 

He was nominated for supporting actor for ?Jagged Edge? in 1986. 

Among the films he appeared in were ?An Officer and a Gentleman? and ?Prizzi?s Honor? and ?Problem Child.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)

Original Cast of TRAINSPOTTING Confirmed for Sequel

http://nerdist.com/original-cast-of-trainspotting-confirmed-for-sequel/

It?s been almost twenty years since Danny Boyle?s Trainspotting brought us breakout performances of Ewan McGregor, Jonny Lee Miller and Kelly Macdonald. Not their first performances, but quite possibly some of the earliest that people remember. (We of course first remember seeing Miller in 1995?s Hackers.) Boyle?s been vocal about wanting to do a follow-up to the film for years and it?s now been confirmed that his sequel to the 1996 film will feature the original cast.

Based on the 1993 novel of the same name, Trainspotting followed a group of heroin addicts in late ?80s Scotland through their day-to-day lives. A grim look at addiction shown through the direction of Boyle was not just a beautiful film but solidified him as a director and became the example most of his later films have been measured against. There have been talks about a sequel for years that would follow the Irvine Welsh book?s sequel, Porno, (obviously this won?t be the name of the movie) which takes place about 9 years after the events of the first book. With 20 years gone by and everyone involved having aged, it?s safe to say the sequel will pick up a little later than the events of book. 

According to The Hollywood Reporter, a deal has been struck that includes the original cast including Ewan McGregor, Jonny Lee Miller, Ewen Bremner, and Robert Carlyle as well as the first film?s screenwriter John Hodge. If the result of getting the whole team back together results in anything near the original, we?ll be overjoyed.

It?ll be interesting to see how the sequel is handled in terms of perspective. The Trainspotting novel had shifting narratives between characters (as does Porno) while the majority of the film is shown primarily through the perspective of McGregor?s Mark Renton. Will we get to see the world through the eyes of Sick Boy, Spud, and Begbie this time, or will it all be secondhand through Renton once more? We can?t wait to find out!


----------



## West713112 (Dec 7, 2015)

so funny , that picture!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2015)

Star Trek Beyond, the next Star Trek movie, will arrive in theaters in time to commemorate the sci-fi franchise?s 50th anniversary. One year later, the property is also going to continue on the small screen, as a new Star Trek TV series is slated to debut on CBS before it?s made available through the network?s streaming service. It?s an exciting time to be a Trekkie, in other words.

Principal photography on Beyond wrapped in October of 2015; meaning at this stage, it?s reasonable to assume that enough post-production work has been completed on the film for a teaser to be ready to go in the foreseeable future. It appears that is the plan after all, as the movie?s first theatrical preview will reportedly be attached to (what else?) Star Wars: Episode VII ? The Force Awakens in theaters this month.

THR is reporting that Star Trek Beyond?s first trailer will be attached to The Force Awakens in theaters ? though, of course, it?s far from the only 2016 tentpole that is expected to hitch a ride aboard the Star Wars train. Indeed, both the recently-unveiled Captain America: Civil War teaser trailer and Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice?s third theatrical preview are both likely candidates to be shown before The Force Awakens. Furthermore, it?s been reported in the past that the first X-Men: Apocalypse trailer will make its debut on the big screen with co-writer/director J.J. Abrams? Star Wars feature, as might also be true for another 20th Century Fox project ? Roland Emmerich?s alien invasion sequel, Independence Day: Resurgence.

Star Trek Beyond?s first trailer being attached to The Force Awakens makes sense; not just because of the exposure that the former stands to gain, but also because of the shared sci-fi fanbase between the Star Trek and Star Wars franchises (the friendly rivalry amongst some of their fans aside) and the fact that Abrams is still producing Beyond, after having directed the last two Star Trek movies. The Force Awakens doesn?t need help at the box office, but having all these trailers for high-profile 2016 releases attached in theaters only heightens the film?s ?event? status all the more.

Star Trek fans have good reason to be interested in getting an early look at Star Trek Beyond; beyond the obvious fact that it?s the Star Trek film that will mark the property?s 50th birthday, it?s also the first directed by Justin Lin (Fast & Furious 3-6) and co-penned by Star Trek series cast member Simon Pegg (Shaun of the Dead, The World?s End), as well as relative newcomer Doug Jung. On the one hand, fans have been encouraged to learn that this is the first Star Trek movie since the 2009 reboot to take place during the U.S.S. Enterprise?s five-year mission to explore new worlds. On the other hand, Pegg?s own indication that the script will be ?less Star Trek-y? hasn?t gone over so well, by comparison.

In other words: fan anticipation for Star Trek Beyond would no doubt benefit from a teaser trailer that suggests this installment will show reverence for what earned Star Trek its following in the first place, while at the same time keeping the proceedings feeling fresh and modern. However one felt about the Abrams-directed Star Trek movies, Star Trek Beyond represents the next chapter for the series ? and thus, the first impression will be one worth paying attention to. If we?re lucky, we?ll get our first proper look at Idris Elba as the film?s mysterious antagonist, too.

Star Trek Beyond opens in U.S. theaters on July 22nd, 2016.

http://screenrant.com/star-trek-3-b...dium=Social-Distribution&utm_campaign=SR-FB-P


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2015)

NYC: Gangstagrass, makers of the Justified theme song is playing live in Brooklyn this Friday night! Justified is gone but the music lives on! 

https://www.facebook.com/gangstagrass/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2015)

MYSTERY SCIENCE THEATER Reboot Will Have Jerry Seinfeld, Mark Hamill

This Mystery Science Theater 3000 Kickstarter campaign has become an embarrassment of riches since it hit the halfway mark. With less than 36 hours to go to reach the $5.5 million needed to make a full season of 12 new episodes, creator Joel Hodgson is pulling out all the stops in terms of stretch goals and announcements to ensure a full season is funded. This week, he?s already announced guest writers like Dan Harmon, Justin Roiland, and Ernie Cline, and now he?s back to announce the line-up of celebrities who?d want to cameo if/when it comes back (it?s definitely happening, just not sure how many eps yet).

Hodgson was quick to point out in his latest Kickstarter update that all of these celebrity cameos are dependent on scheduling and nothing is set in stone, but all have expressed interest in appearing in some fashion on the new show, likely in host segment sketches I?d imagine.

Who are we talking about? Oh, only people with names like Joel McHale, Jack Black, Bill Hader, Jerry Seinfeld, Neil Patrick Harris, and none other than Luke Skywalker himself, Mark Hamill.

If even one of these huge stars appeared on the show, that?d be a major coup, but if all of them did? Holy cow. Pretty stellar for a show that started with Minneapolis comedians sitting in a room next to robot puppets. Adam Savage, by the way, is also joining the show to do some practical effects.

Joel finishes his update by musing how great it would be if new mad scientist Felicia Day and guest star NPH could sing a duet written by celebrity guest writer Robert Lopez. We agree, Mr. Hodgson. We agree.

The MST3K Kickstarter campaign will end Friday night and, as of this writing, has raised $4.4 million, with a further $375,000 raised outside of Kickstarter. If you?d like to help make this amazing comedic prospect happen, you can visit their page.

http://nerdist.com/mystery-science-theater-reboot-will-have-jerry-seinfeld-mark-hamill/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2015)

Dick Van Dyke's 90th birthday today.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2015)

John Hurt Nicholas Briggs David Warner


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2015)

Star Trek Beyond Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2015)

Star Wars Premiere then and now


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2015)

Deadline reports, Katherin Waterston has landed a starring role in Ridley Scott's Alien: Covenant, the first of three sequels to 2012's Prometheus.

The only detail that they on Waterston's role, is that her character's name is 'Daniels.'

The 35-year-old American actress has seen her star rise over the past several years as she had a prominent supporting role in Paul Thomas Anderson's Inherent Vice and is playing Porpentina "Tina" Goldstein in the Harry Potter prequel, Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.   

Synopsis: Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created in Alien with Alien: Covenant, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with Prometheus -- and connects directly to Scott's 1979 seminal work of science fiction. Bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, the crew of the colony ship Covenant discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world -- whose sole inhabitant is the "synthetic" David (Michael Fassbender), survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition.

Alien Covenant to be released Oct. 6, 2017.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)

40 years of Rocky Horror


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2015)

Star Wars Force Awakens Review with no spoilers


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2015)

Brooke McCarter, who played the vampire Paul in ?The Lost Boys,? died on Tuesday. He was 52. 

His family made the announcement on Facebook, saying that the actor died from a genetic liver condition. 

?Brooke was our loving son, brother, father, cousin, nephew and friend,? the message read. 

McCarter, who had also appeared in ?The Twilight Zone,? had few screen credits but often attended horror conventions to talk ?The Lost Boys,? the 1980s classic that co-starred Jason Patrick, Kiefer Sutherland and Corey Haim. 

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni59319965/?ref=tsm_1_fb_s_IMDb_Marketing&linkId=19810289


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2015)

John Boyega Confirms Star Wars: Episode VIII Begins Filming In a Few Weeks

http://comicbook.com/2015/12/24/john-boyega-confirms-star-wars-episode-viii-begins-filming-in-a-/

At one of John Boyega's many surprise appearances at screenings of Star Wars: The Force Awakens, this time in Brixton, UK, he confirmed the time table everyone's been talking about for the next chapter of the series. Boyega said that he's excited to start filming Episode VIII "in a few weeks in London" when he addressed a crowd there.

"It's an alright film, innit?" Boyega said to the applauding full house, according to a report by Sky. "I have been doing some pop-ups at several different cinemas all over London, and I definitely had to come to Brixton since I'm from down the road in Peckham.

"So I just wanted to say a thank you to everyone for coming out and supporting this movie. The movie is yours now and I really hope you enjoyed it and we are so happy to be starting on Episode VIII in a few weeks in London. It is going to be fun," the actor said.

This narrows the timeline to late January, while Lucasfilm president Kathleen Kennedy has been saying "next month" or "January" while on the press tour for The Force Awakens. Good to know the cast will get at least a couple of weeks off for the holiday before they jump back into the shoes of Jedi, pilots, and stormtroopers from a galaxy far, far away.

Star Wars: Episode VIII, directed by Rian Johnson, hits theaters May 26, 2017. Yes, that's a sentence we'll have to now get used to writing after months of covering The Force Awakens release.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2015)

Ewan McGregor reprised his role as Obi-Wan to say, ?Rey ? these are your first steps.? But the beginning of the phrase, the word ?Rey,? is actually the voice of Alec Guinness, taken from a line when the late actor said the word ?afraid.? So, Rey actually hears both the young and the old Obi-Wan encouraging her in this scene.

Be Mindful of Spoilers






30 Things You Definitely Missed In ?The Force Awakens?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/st...ed Newsletters&utm_term=.un7W5b8d9#.qy4vYNWP3


----------



## Barbell66 (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome trailer lets hope it holds up to the original!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2015)

The next 5 Star Wars films

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...rs-movies-come-out/ar-BBo3Rh3?ocid=spartandhp

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story 

Director: Gareth Edwards
Written by: Gary Whitta and Chris Weitz
Starring: Felicity Jones, Diego Luna, Riz Ahmed, Ben Mendelsohn, Donnie Yen, Jiang Wen, Forest Whitaker, Mads Mikkelsen, and Alan Tudyk
Logline: Following the foundation of the Galactic Empire, a wayward band of Rebel fighters comes together to carry out a desperate mission: to steal the plans for the Death Star before it can be used to enforce the Emperor's rule.
Release: Dec. 16, 2016

(So, yes, a long full year. But given we had to wait a decade for The Force Awakens -- or, depending on your feelings about the prequels, 32 years since Return of the Jedi -- sitting back for just one year doesn't seem all that bad ... Plus, it's then only about five months until ...)

Star Wars: Episode VIII

Written and directed by Rian Johnson
Starring: Mark Hamill, Daisy Ridley, Oscar Isaac (reportedly)
Release: May 26, 2017
Logline: Unknown

Star Wars Anthology: Han Solo (working title)

Directors: Phil Lord and Christopher Miller
Written by: Lawrence and Jon Kasdan
Starring: Not yet announced
Logline: How young Han Solo became the smuggler, thief, and scoundrel whom Luke Skywalker and Obi-Wan Kenobi first encountered in the cantina at Mos Eisley.
Release: May 25th, 2018

Star Wars: Episode IX

Director: Colin Trevorrow
Writer: Rian Johnson
Starring: Not yet announced
Logline: Unknown
Release: 2019

Star Wars Anthology: Boba Fett  

Director: Not yet announced
Writer: Not yet announced
Starring: Not yet announced
Logline: Unknown 
Release: 2020 (reportedly)

So if all this goes according to plan, we'll get five Star Wars films in four years ... after getting "only" seven Star Wars films over 38 years. Not bad!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2016)

'Star Trek' Celebrates 50th Anniversary With New Stamps

http://www.startrek.com/article/first-look-star-trek-stamps-coming-for-2016


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2016)

The Flash Season 2 Deathstorm Killer Frost Explained


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2016)

Legends Of Tomorrow Boba Fett Trailer Breakdown


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2016)

RIP Angus Scrimm

Angus Scrimm, who is best known for having played the Tall Man in the Phantasm horror movies, died earlier tonight. Scrimm was 89 years old at the time of his death.

The news of Scrimm?s passing was first shared by Phantasm director Don Coscarelli on Twitter. Coscarelli wrote, ?Phantasm?s Angus Scrimm passed away peacefully tonight surrounded by his friends and loved ones. Angus?s performance as the Tall Man is a towering achievement in horror film history. He was the last of the classic horror movie stars. Angus was a terrific actor and an even better friend. He will be missed. #heartbroken.?

On IMDB, Scrimm has over 50 acting credits to his name, having played a number of character pieces in a variety of films and TV shows. In addition to the Phantasm franchise, Scrimm was also well-known for playing Calvin McCullough on the Alias television series.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2016)

Ghostbusters Actor David Margulies Has Died

http://comicbook.com/2016/01/12/ghostbusters-actor-david-margulies-has-died/

David Marguiles, who famously played the mayor in Ghostbusters and Ghostbusters II, has passed away.

The former Broadway standout's passing was confirmed by USA Today, via Marguiles's agent.

Both his stage and screen careers began in the '70s, and he was an award-winning and prolific performer on in each format.

While his last stage role was in 2003, Marguiles had appeared fairly recently on The Good Wife. The 78-year-old character actor was recently cast as Elie Wiesel in the upcoming ABC TV movie Madoff.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2016)

RIP Alan Rickman


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2016)

How Lucifer was inspired by David Bowie

http://nerdist.com/tca-2016-how-lucifer-was-inspired-by-david-bowie/

David Bowie?s presence is going to be felt in a big way this fall on Fox.

The network?s new drama Lucifer is based on the character created by Neil Gaiman in the DC/Vertigo comic series The Sandman, and developed more later by writer Mike Carey in his long-running spinoff series named after the character. But what isn?t widely known is the fact that the character of Lucifer (played by Tom Ellis in the new series) is actually based on the real-life public persona of Bowie, who passed away earlier this week.

?David Bowie was what the original character was based on, the sketches and stuff that was in the graphic novel,? Ellis said at the 2016 TCA Winter Press Tour. ?What we did do is take some of Bowie?s music and infused it into the pilot. Lucifer is a massive David Bowie fan. Music is a massive part of the show. It was a big thing in the pilot script and it?s something we?re trying to continue for the series. Lucifer?s taste in music is a big thing. He?s a big appreciator of music.?

But as executive producer Jonathan Littman explained, they didn?t want to straight-up mimic the late, great icon.

?Because of the way he was so explicitly drawn, unless we could get David Bowie, it?s probably better not to try and mimic David Bowie,? Littman said. ?We felt like taking this fresh casting chance.?

Executive producer Joe Henderson added, ?We found a different way to encapsulate that effortless cool that was David Bowie.?

Something that all the showrunners were excited about is how Lucifer is a procedural, but not in the way that people might be used to on a Fox show. Yes, Lucifer works with LAPD Detective Chloe Decker (Lauren German) on her cases, but for a unique purpose.

?Lucifer is fascinated by the crimes, why people choose to do evil and deception,? executive producer Len Wiseman said. ?He loves it and gets off on it. It?s a study for him where he wants to see why humans are doing what they?re doing. If they get put in prison, he doesn?t care. He just wants to see them get punished.?

And don?t expect Lucifer to be the pure embodiment of evil. The show is going to explore who he really is deep down, not just what his job used to be, as the leader of Hell.

?We take our cues from the comic book character,? Henderson said. ?The devil is the fallen son of God. He?s not evil. He?s just the rebellious son. He?s mischievous, he?s playful, but he?s also honest and he embraces his desires. Lucifer is all about exploring humanity and exploring desires. There?s no pretense. There?s nothing evil about him. Sometimes, the truth really shall set you free.?

Ellis explained that the main question of the show is whether Lucifer is the devil because he?s intrinsically evil or because God decided he was.

?He just wants to be loved at the end of the day,? executive producer Ildy Modrovich said. ?He?s the eternal teenager.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQy-ANhnUpE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2016)

Glenn Frey, founding member and guitarist of the Eagles, dead at 67

http://fox6now.com/2016/01/18/glenn...uitarist-of-the-eagles-has-passed-away-at-67/

NEW YORK ? Glenn Frey,  a founding member of the Eagles, died at age 67 on Monday in New York City, the band?s website has announced.

?Glenn fought a courageous battle for the past several weeks but, sadly, succumbed to complications from rheumatoid arthritis, acute ulcerative colitis and pneumonia,? the Eagles? website stated.

Rheumatoid arthritis is a chronic inflammatory disorder that usually affects joints in the hands and feet, and ulcerative colitis affects a person?s digestive tract and can be life threatening, according to mayoclinic.org.

Glenn Frey attends the 29th Annual Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame Induction Ceremony at Barclays Center of Brooklyn on April 10, 2014, in New York City. (Credit: Michael Loccisano/Getty Images)

Frey was the lead singer and played guitar, among other instruments, for the Eagles, known for hits such as ?Take It Easy,? ?Already Gone? and ?Hotel California.?

?Words can neither describe our sorrow, nor our love and respect for all that he has given to us, his family, the music community and millions of fans worldwide,? the website stated.

Frey suffered health problems, causing the band to defer accepting their planned Dec. 6 Kennedy Center Honor until 2016, the Washington Post reported in November.

He had a recurrence of ?previous intestinal issues, which will require major surgery and a lengthy recovery period,? a statement from the Eagle read, according to the Post.

Monday?s announcement included lyrics to the following song:

?It?s Your World Now?
 Written by Glenn Frey and Jack Tempchin
 From the Eagles? Long Road Out of Eden album

A perfect day, the sun is sinkin? low
 As evening falls, the gentle breezes blow
 The time we shared went by so fast
 Just like a dream, we knew it couldn?t last
 But I?d do it all again
 If I could, somehow
 But I must be leavin? soon
 It?s your world now

It?s your world now
 My race is run
 I?m moving on
 Like the setting sun
 No sad goodbyes
 No tears allowed
 You?ll be alright
 It?s your world now

Even when we are apart
 You?ll always be in my heart
 When dark clouds appear in the sky
 Remember true love never dies

But first a kiss, one glass of wine
 Just one more dance while there?s still time
 My one last wish: someday, you?ll see
 How hard I tried and how much you meant to me

It?s your world now
 Use well your time
 Be part of something good
 Leave something good behind
 The curtain falls
 I take my bow
 That?s how it?s meant to be
 It?s your world now
 It?s your world now
 It?s your world now


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2016)

Star Wars: Episode VIII to Open December 15, 2017

The release date for the next film in the saga is confirmed.


Today, Disney and Lucasfilm announced that Star Wars: Episode VIII, originally scheduled for release in summer 2017, will now debut on December 15, 2017.

The move follows the extraordinary success of Star Wars: The Force Awakens, which was the first Star Wars movie to premiere outside the traditional summer blockbuster window and smashed numerous records, including biggest domestic and global debuts of all time as well as the biggest domestic second and third weekends, en route to becoming the highest grossing domestic release of all time with over $861.3 million and the third biggest global release ever with $1.886.7 billion.


http://www.starwars.com/news/star-w...ber-15-2017?cmp=smc|339573415&linkId=20528616


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucifer


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2016)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2016)

The release date is now December 15, 2017

STAR WARS: EPISODE 8 Teaser Trailer - Production Begins (2017) Mark Hamill


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2016)

NBC's Taken Prequel Series Finds Its Young Bryan Mills

NBC is moving forward with its Taken prequel series. Now, it has officially cast its young Bryan Mills. 

Clive Standen of Vikings will take on the role originally portrayed by Liam Neeson in the film trilogy which also starred LOST alum Maggie Grace and X-Men star Famke Janssen. 

The drama is described as a modern-day prequel to the franchise's films. Rather than a capable retired CIA veteran, we'll see Bryan Mills in his early days of his career learning how to gain those skills. Perhaps, down the line, we'll even see how he met Lenore.

Standen's Bryan Mills will begin his adventures as a black ops agent in the elite Emergency Covert Action Team. Homeland's Alexander Cary will write the series and executive produce with Taken writer/producer Luc Besson.

Standen's credits, in addition to 30 episodes as Rollo on Vikings, include the Starz series Camelot and last year's acclaimed film, Everest.

http://comicbook.com/2016/02/22/nbcs-taken-prequel-series-finds-its-young-bryan-mills/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2016)

Deadwood star Ian McShane has been cast in Starz?s adaptation of Neil Gaiman?s American Gods.

McShane will play Mr. Wednesday, the mysterious drifter who employs Shadow Moon, played by Ricky Whittle, when Shadow gets out of prison. The duo embark on a cross-country road trip that leads up to a clash between gods old and new. 

According to THR, McShane?s Mr. Wednesday is described as ?powerful and charismatic ? a Casanova of sorts ? who is a con man and an incarnation of All-Father Odin, who's traveling America recruiting his fellow forgotten deities to wage an epic battle against the new American gods.?

McShane has also appeared in American Horror Story, and has a major upcoming role in Game of Thrones. McShane earned a Golden Globe nomination for his performance in the Starz miniseries Pillars of the Earth.

Production on American Gods begins in April. Bryan Fuller and Michael Green are writing the script for the pilot and will serve as showrunners. David Slade will direct.

Gaiman said in a statement, "When you write a beloved character (beloved with, or despite, or because of all his faults) like Mr. Wednesday, you get to watch the Internet trying to cast the role. I've seen a hundred names suggested, but few make me grin like Ian McShane does. I've already been lucky enough to have him in one film (he was bright blue in it, animated, and probably Polish). Now I count myself even luckier: he's made the journey from Lovejoy to American Gods. Yesterday was Super Tuesday. Today is Wonderful Wednesday.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2016)

Eugene "Rod" Roddenberry and Trevor Roth have been named executive producers of the upcoming Star Trek series, joining Alex Kurtzman, Heather Kadin and Bryan Fuller. Roddenberry is the son of Star Trek creator Gene Roddenberry and the president of Roddenberry Entertainment. Roth is the COO of Roddenberry Entertainment. 

?Gene Roddenberry, the Great Bird of the Galaxy, left a finely feathered nest for all who love Star Trek to enjoy,? Bryan Fuller said in a statement. ?And it is only fitting that Rod Roddenberry and Roddenberry Entertainment join our new Trek adventure to ensure that his father?s legacy of hope for the future and infinite diversity in infinite combinations runs through our tales as Gene Roddenberry intended.?

Star Trek Rod Roddenberry?Moral dilemmas, human issues, complex characters, and a genuine sense of optimism: These are the cornerstones of Star Trek and are what have made it such an influential and beloved franchise for the last 50 years,? Eugene ?Rod? Roddenberry said. ?While I will always be humbled by its legacy and the legions of fans who are its guardians, it?s a genuine honor to be joining a team of imaginative and incredibly capable individuals whose endeavor it is to uphold the tenants of Star Trek?s legacy while bringing it to audiences in a new era and on a contemporary platform.?

The new series will launch in the United States with a special preview broadcast on the CBS Television Network in early 2017. The premiere episode and all subsequent first-run episodes will then be available exclusively in the United States on CBS All Access. The series will also be available on television stations and platforms in other countries around the world.
- See more at: http://www.startrek.com/article/roddenberry-added-to-new-tv-series-team#sthash.hQTLa26K.dpuf


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2016)

Preacher


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2016)

Penguin's Family


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2016)

X-Men: Apocalypse Official Trailer #2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2016)

Havok as MacGyver

Hollywood has gone MacGyver mad in the last couple of years, with the film version in development via James Wan evolving into a TV pilot focusing on the younger years of the character famously brought to life in the 1980s by Richard Dean Anderson. Now Lucas Till has landed the role of Angus MacGyver.

The TV series turns back to the clock to find MacGyver in the earliest days of his career, after he's recruited to help a clandestine government organisation stop international crime and disasters. He has a talent for coming up with unorthodox solutions and making use of whatever happens to be around at the time, from paper clips and chewing gum. And he never goes anywhere without his trusty pen knife. 

Also new to the cast? Joshua Boone, who will play Gunner, MacGyver's best friend from high school. They join George Eads, playing Lincoln, a conspiracy theorist with more than the usual amount of knowledge. 

The pilot has a script from Paul Downs Colaizzo and Brett Mahoney, and will be directed by David Von Ancken. Wan, who had planned to shoot the pilot but is now too busy finishing The Conjuring 2, remains aboard as a producer alongside MacGyver creator Lee David Zlotoff. 

Till, who at least has the hair to be able to pull off the classic MacGyver mullet (doubt they'll go quite that far), will next be seen in X-Men: Apocalypse, due here on May 19.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2016)

RIP Garry Shandling


Comedian, actor, writer and producer Garry Shandling, known for ?It?s Garry Shandling?s Show? and ?The Larry Sanders Show,? has died, the Los Angeles Police Department confirmed. He was 66.

The cause of death has not been released, but a spokesperson for the LAPD said Shandling had a ?medical emergency? on Thursday and died at an L.A. hospital.

The influential comedian was not known to be suffering from any illnesses, and just a few days ago retweeted Kathy Griffin?s photo of himself, her and Bob Odenkirk.

Shandling was known for his neurotic observational humor, particularly about romantic relationships, and his no-holds-barred skewering of showbiz in his inventive TV shows. ?The Larry Sanders Show? was one of the early pillars of HBO?s original series strategy, garnering Emmy Awards and critical acclaim during its 1992-1998 run.

Born in Chicago, he was raised in Tucson, Ariz., and started out majoring in electrical engineering before completing a marketing degree at the University of Arizona. After moving to Los Angeles, he sold a script for ?Sanford and Son? and also wrote for ?Welcome Back, Kotter.? He guest-hosted on ?The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson? and was in consideration to become Carson?s replacement.

In 1986, he created his own sitcom ?It?s Garry Shandling?s Show,? also an early original series effort for Showtime. The show, also co-created by Alan Zweibel, was nominated for four Emmys, and ran until 1990. The show was noted for being one that often broke the fourth wall, with Shandling speaking directly to the audience, and he played a version of himself: a stand-up comedian aware of the fact that he is a sitcom character. Even the theme song was self-referential from the opening line: ?This is the theme to Garry?s show??

The seeds of ?Larry Sanders Show? were planted on Showtime in 1986 when Shandling hosted ?The Garry Shandling Show 25th Anniversary Special,? a parody of a Johnny Carson-esque anniversary special. He starred and co-created ?Larry Sanders Show,? set in the office of a fictional late-night talk show, with Dennis Klein. Shandling was nominated for 18 Emmys for the show and, along with Peter Tolan, won an Emmy for the series finale.

?The Larry Sanders Show? was said to have a lasting impact on TV comedy, influencing such series as ?Curb Your Enthusiasm.? It cracked several ?best of? lists, including Time?s 100 Best TV Shows of All Time. Judd Apatow was among the staff writers on the show who went on to become a major player in the industry.

NBC offered him $5 million to take over ?Late Night? when David Letterman moved to CBS in 1993, but he declined. He was also offered ?The Late Late Show? but declined to do the ?Larry Sanders Show.?

He was also a formidable host, hosting the Grammys in 1990, 1993 and 1994, and the Emmys in 2000 and 2004.

He appeared in and did voices for films including ?Iron Man 2,? ?Captain America: The Winter Soldier,? ?Dr. Dolittle,? ?Zoolander? and ?Over the Hedge.?

Shandling was never married. TMZ first reported the news.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/garry-shandling-dies-at-66/ar-BBqT8Nf?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGcTX1uDWAw


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2016)

http://jalopnik.com/garry-shandling...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Comedian Garry Shandling, a veteran of many movies and TV shows, died today at age 66. Shandling just recently joined Jerry Seinfeld on his web show Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee this season, with the unfortunate episode title ?It?s Great That Garry Shandling Is Still Alive.?

Damn. 

Sometimes comedy can be a little too on the nose. According to IMDb, Shandling?s final appearance in a show or movie was on Jerry Seinfeld?s web show ?Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee,? where he and Jerry chatted while out for coffee in a Porsche 930 911 Turbo. 

In the episode the comedy pair tour their old stomping grounds of The Comedy Store, and talk about the parallels of their careers throughout their lifetimes. Shandling was also one of Jerry?s ?first comedian friends in L.A. to get a 911.? 

The pair also chat about the suicide of fellow comedian Robin Williams and Shandling?s meeting with the Dalai Lama, where his jokes didn?t exactly resonate well. He even makes a boxing joke about his own funeral.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2016)

VALERIAN AND THE CITY OF A THOUSAND PLANETS Reveals Its First Images






Val?rian and Laureline is certain to stand out among its many fellow comic books to earn big screen adaptation these days. The French series, which began its run in 1967, followed the missions of a fairly classic adventuring duo?the titular spaciotemporal agents?across planets, galaxies, and dimensions. Although you might liken the vast, imaginative exploits of Val?rian and Laureline to American fiction?s many intergalactic adventurers, there was always something a little bit stranger and more cerebral?you know, Frencher?about their outings. This gives director Luc Besson plenty of room to go wild in the upcoming film adaptation, Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets.

We catch sight of the expansive imagination inherent to the Valerian story in these first photos from the movie, which debuted over at Entertainment Weekly. Front and center are stars Dane DeHaan?upgraded to ?hero? status after playing the heavy in his last comic book film, The Amazing Spider-Man 2?as Val?rian, and Cara Delevingne as Laureline. Delevingne will likewise showcase her penchant for villainy in Suicide Squad, in which she plays the DC Comics sorceress Enchantress.

Though otherwise prone to cinematic criminal activity, DeHaan and Delevingne are going pure spacetime heroes in Besson?s picture, and ones charged with protecting the expanses of the unexplored universe to boot.

As much as these images do show us, they really only serve to raise questions. Slight glimpses at pieces of otherworldly technology and backdrops have us wondering where Besson will go with his newest story. The biggest question of the lot, though, has got to be: Who?s behind that big, black, metallic mask? We know that the character in question is an officer named K-Tron, but since most of the supporting players on board are thus far assigned to unknown roles, we haven?t a clue of who?ll be laying down the law in his shoes. Could it be John Goodman? Ethan Hawke? Rihanna? Not jokes?actual possibilities, people.

If you?re intrigued by the photos but need to bone up on your Val?rian and Laureline, check back to EW to read their extensive interview with Besson about the project. The film hits theaters July 2017. 

http://nerdist.com/valerian-and-the...eals-its-first-images/?gallery=383917#gallery


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2016)

Rogue One


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2016)

Doctor Strange Official Teaser Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2016)

Orphan Black


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2016)

RIP Doris Roberts


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32301435

US soul singer Percy Sledge, famed for his song When a Man Loves a Woman, has died aged 74. 

Steve Green from talent agency Artists International Management Inc confirmed to the BBC that he died at his home in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, on Tuesday.

"He was one of my first acts, he was a terrific person and you don't find that in this business very often," said Green. "He was truly a standout."

Sledge had surgery for liver cancer in January 2014 but soon resumed touring.

Sledge's debut single When a Man Loves a Woman reached the top 10 twice in the UK and topped the US Billboard chart for two weeks in 1966, when it also got to number four in the UK chart. 

During an interview for the the 2013 documentary Muscle Shoals, he recalled his first recording of it.

"When I came into the studio, I was shaking like a leaf. I was scared," he said, adding that it was the "same melody that I sang when I was out in the fields. I just wailed out in the woods and let the echo come back to me".

'Signed away the rights'

He told BBC Radio 6 Music's Craig Charles in a 2011 interview that he came up with the melody for When A Man Loves A Woman, but signed away the rights of the song to Calvin Lewis and Andrew Wright, because "I didn't know any better".

"I had the melody in my mind so I gave that song to them," he said, adding they then created the lyrics.

Sledge did not contest the agreement, saying: "I felt like if God fixed it in my mouth to give it to them I won't change anything about it.

"I'm satisfied with what I wrote but I cut my kids out of so much because I gave it to someone else - I just wasn't thinking." 

Music producer David Gest was among those paying tribute to the singer.

"I am so saddened by the death of my good friend Percy Sledge. I was fortunate enough to have him perform on three of my legends of soul tours and he was absolutely amazing to watch, be it singing When A Man Loves A Woman or Dark End Of The Street," Gest told BBC News.

"Percy was one of the great performers and a man that knew the true meaning of the word 'soul'. Sleep well my friend."

BBC Radio 2 DJ Tony Blackburn added his feelings to those paying tribute on Twitter, and said: "Sad to hear that Percy Sledge has died. I wonder how many times I've played When A Man Loves A Woman. RIP."

Musician Bootsy Collins paid tribute on his Facebook page with the words: "Just lost another legend funkateers, Mr Percy Sledge." 

Paul Gambacini told the BBC that When a Man Loves a Woman was "one of the all time classic songs". 

"This was the essence of soul, dripping with feeling. It never had a time, it was in a world of its own, so it was timeless," he added.

The track reached number two when it was re-released in the UK in 1987 after appearing in Oliver Stone's film Platoon, and was featured in several other films such as The Big Chill, The Crying Game and a 1994 Meg Ryan drama named after the song itself. It was also the soundtrack to a Levis advert in 1987. 

'Transcendent moment'

It was the first US number one recorded at Alabama's Muscle Shoals studio, where Aretha Franklin and the Rolling Stones would later record. 

The track also scored a first gold disc for Atlantic Records, whose executive Jerry Wexler called the song "a transcendent moment" and "a holy love hymn." 

It remained Sledge's biggest hit and helped sustain a long touring career in the US, Europe and South Africa, averaging 100 performances a year. His other chart successes included Warm and Tender Love, It Tears Me Up and Take Time to Know Her.

The song found new life in 1991 when Michael Bolton's cover of the song topped the Billboard chart.

Before his music career, Sledge worked in the cotton fields around his hometown of Leighton in northwest Alabama, before taking a job as a hospital nurse in the early 1960s.

A patient heard him singing while he worked and recommended him to record producer Quin Ivy.

The singer was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2005 and was a member of the Alabama Music Hall of Fame and the Louisiana Music Hall of Fame.

He is survived by his wife and children.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)

Bond director Guy  Hamilton dies, aged  93

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/goldfinger/bond-director-guy-hamilton-dies-aged-93/

Guy Hamilton, best known as the director of four classic James Bond films including Goldfinger, has died at the age of 93.

Born in Paris and educated in England, Hamilton?s introduction to the French film industry as a young man soon led him to discover ?how a studio worked the hard way?. Leaving France behind to enlist in the Royal Navy (by way of Paramount News), the director?s films were often military-inspired: The Colditz Story his most financially successful film of the 1950s, and A Touch Of Larceny delivering his sole BAFTA nomination.

The 1940s and early 50s saw Hamilton taken under Carol Reed?s wing, assisting on The Fallen Idol, The Third Man (Hamilton served as Orson Welles? double in certain shots) and Outcast Of The Islands before directing his first film, The Ringer, in 1952.

The subsequent three decades would see him direct Kirk Douglas (The Devil?s Disciple), Michael Caine (Battle Of Britain, Funeral In Berlin) and Harrison Ford (Force 10 From Navarone), as well as turning down 1989?s Batman.

But it is Bond for which Hamilton shall remain best-loved, describing his time on Goldfinger as ?a very happy experience?. Eager to work with old friend Cubby Broccoli after turning down Dr. No, Hamilton would return for Diamonds Are Forever, Live And Let Die and The Man With The Golden Gun, seeing him direct Sirs Sean Connery and Roger Moore as 007. 

Hamilton died on the Spanish island of Majorca yesterday. "You can't really change the formula," he once said of the Bond series. "You can merely try to film it your way."


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2016)

Michelle McNamara, Crime Writer Married to Comedian Patton Oswalt, Dies at 46

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/...arried-comedian-patton-oswalt-dies-46-n560836

Michelle McNamara, a crime writer married to comedian and actor Patton Oswalt, died at her home in Los Angeles, according to Oswalt's publicist. McNamara was 46. 

McNamara died in her sleep Thursday, Kevin McLaughlin of Main Stage Public Relations said Friday. No cause was given, but McLaughlin said her passing "was a complete shock to her family and friends, who loved her dearly." 

McNamara graduated from the University of Notre Dame and received a master's degree in creative writing from the University of Minnesota. She founded the website True Crime Diary, which covers both breaking stories and cold cases. 

In a 2007 online interview, McNamara said she started the blog almost as a lark. "I wanted to get more involved in the cases that were fueling my own curiosity," she said. 

She didn't focus on the big celebrity murder case but ones that were smaller and out of the public eye. She wrote about the Golden State Killer and the 1976 murder of nurse Melanie Howell. 

"It's the ones that really don't get that much attention that interest me because I think what's interesting about them is there's more stuff to be unearthed that hasn't been in the public yet and you can do it." 

Oswalt is a comedian whose TV credits include "Veep," ''Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D." and "The King of Queens" and films including "Magnolia," ''Starsky & Hutch" and "Ratatouille." McNamara and Oswalt married in 2005. 

The couple have a 7-year-old daughter, Alice.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2016)

Prince Was Supposed to Play Ruby Rhod in THE FIFTH ELEMENT

http://nerdist.com/prince-was-supposed-to-play-ruby-rhod-in-the-fifth-element/

With the recent passing of legendary musician?and legendary everything else?Prince, there has been an outpouring of grief, praise, and fond memories from fans and people who were lucky enough to have actually worked with the Purple One. Luc Besson, legendary in his own right as the director of films like L?on: The Professional and Lucy, joined the chorus of the bereaved by not only sending his well wishes, but also pointing out that Prince was originally supposed to play Ruby Rhod in his 1997 mega sci-fi blockbuster, The Fifth Element.

Ruby Rhod as a character makes so much more sense now, right?

Although this fact was reported by sources like io9 and Blastr back in 2013, Besson himself took to Twitter today to send off Prince with a quick salute (?#Prince on Earth, King in Heaven?), as well as a picture of the sketch French fashion designer Jean Paul Gaultier originally made for what would have been Prince?s costume had he taken on the part of the funky androgynous radio star with billions of listeners.


Prince was unable to play the part because, as Besson points out, the shoot dates for the film didn?t align with his tour dates. Although according to Gaultier, Prince did see this sketch (which is shown in further detail in the gallery above) in person, but deemed it ?too effeminate? (Gaultier?s words) for his taste. There also may have been a language mix up, as Gaultier spoke with a heavy accent, and let?s just say ?faux cul? can sound frighteningly disrespectful to somebody who doesn?t speak French.

Although it?s unfortunate we didn?t get even more Prince in our lives, it?s hard to say that The Fifth Element suffered with Prince?s replacement, Chris Tucker. Most would probably agree that Tucker nailed the part of Rhod, delivering an iconic performance as the man who made the Fhloston Paradise females quiver like no other. Except for Prince of course, who could?ve had any heart he wanted while he was here on Earth, and still probably can in whichever paradise he?s now making a bit more purple.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2016)

Penny Dreadful season 3 premiere online 

http://www.tvguide.com/news/penny-dreadful-season-3-premiere-watch/?ftag=TVG_Facebook


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2016)

Prince?s 10 Most Controversial Songs

http://nerdist.com/princes-10-most-controversial-songs/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2016)

Absolutely Fabulous: The Movie


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2016)

Batman: The Killing Joke


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2016)

A Braless Elizabeth Olsen Looked So Hot At The Captain America Premiere Even Chris Evans Stared






http://brobible.com/girls/article/elizabeth-olsen-captain-america-premiere/


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2016)

New VICE PRINCIPALS Ad Reveals Bill Murray as the Old Boss

http://nerdist.com/new-vice-principals-ad-reveals-bill-murray-as-the-old-boss/

We were already excited for HBO?s upcoming new comedy Vice Principals, in which Danny McBride and Walton Goggins play two competing, totally inappropriate high school administrators vying to be the new head of their school at any cost, before the latest promo.

Then this new commercial revealed that Bill Murray himself is playing the outgoing principal, and only now do we know what true excitement is. In this short ad, that we first saw at the AV Club, Murray?s outgoing principal tells the two potential replacements that he ?could give a damn whoever it is? that will take his spot.

?It?s all about the students; it?s not about you two.?

If you?ve seen any of the trailers for the show, you know McBride?s Neal Gamby and Goggin?s Lee Russell do not look like they are going to take that advice to heart. Heck, Vice Principal Gamby couldn?t get through this conversation without taking a dig at Russell. ?It?s very wise. I get it. I mean it might take a little while for it to sink in with this one here.? Murray?s part on the show might be limited to this one episode (his role is not even listed on IMDB as of yet), but no matter, we?ll take whatever Bill Murray we can get. It?ll also be fun to see him be the responsible one for once.

The show premieres this summer on July 17th, and has an 18-episode run first season.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2016)

Andre the Giant  biopic planned

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/andre-giant-biopic-planned/

He's probably still best known to film fans for his role as Fezzik in 1987 fantasy comedy classic The Princess Bride, but Andre the Giant Roussimoff lived a fascinating tough life outside of that film part. Now a team including his daughter, Robin Christensen-Roussimoff, is putting together a biopic of the man.

Producers Scott Steindorff and Dylan Russell have hatched a deal with Christensen-Roussimoff and Lion Forge Comics to base the film on authorised graphic novel biography Andre The Giant: Closer To Heaven, which hit shelves last year, written by Brandon Easton and illustrated by Denis Medri. It chronicled his life from working on the family farm in France to his rise as part of the World Wrestling Federation, which itself was helped by his burgeoning celebrity. But his size and stature came with a price. "Andre the Giant rode the wave of the rise of wrestling in America, while suffering from the painful health condition of gigantism ? there?s an Elephant Man story here,? Steindorff tells Variety.

?I?m really excited to watch this story come to life on the big screen,? Robin Christensen-Roussimoff adds. ?It?s been a labour of love for everyone involved, and we?re really looking forward to making it available to a larger audience.? Roussimoff died in 1993.

The next step will be to find a writing and directing team and, crucially, someone who can portray Roussimoff.


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2016)

John Berry, founding Beastie Boys member, dies aged 52 

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/may/20/john-berry-dead-founding-beastie-boys-member?CMP=fb_gu

Guitarist was part of the original punk band the hip-hop outfit sprang from, and coined the group?s name before leaving after the release of their first EP

John Berry, one of the founding members of the Beastie Boys, has died aged 52. The musician?s father told Rolling Stone that Berry had died on Thursday in a hospice in Danvers, Massachusetts, after his frontal lobe dementia condition had worsened in recent months.

Although the Beastie Boys rose to fame as a hip-hop three-piece, they originated as a hardcore punk band called the Young Aborigines in 1978, featuring Berry, Michael ?Mike D? Diamond, Adam ?MCA? Yauch and Kate Schellenbach. Berry, the band?s guitarist, left shortly after the release of their first EP, Polly Wog Stew, and was replaced by Adam ?Ad-Rock? Horovitz.

Berry?s tenure in the group lasted for less than a year but he was an instrumental part of their formation: Yauch, Diamond, and Horovitz have credited Berry with coming up with the group?s name, while his apartment on Manhattan?s Upper West Side served as the venue for the first Beastie Boys shows.

Berry went on to perform with a number of other bands including Bourbon Deluxe, Highway Stars, Big Fat Love, and Even Worse. 

The group mentioned his contribution in a speech during their Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction in 2012. Horovitz, who read the speech, gave a dedication ?to John Berry [and] to John Berry?s loft on 100th Street and Broadway, where John?s dad would come busting in during our first practices screaming, ?Would you turn that fucking shit off already???

In 2014, Mike D has said that the group had been unable to stage live shows or record new music since the death of Adam Yauch of cancer two years earlier.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

Fargo: Ewan McGregor  joins season three

http://www.empireonline.com/people/ewan-mcgregor/fargo-ewan-mcgregor-joins-season-three/

FX's Emmy Award-winning Fargo continues to impress with the announcement that Ewan McGregor has been signed to join the show in not one, but two roles. Said to be the focus of the third season of the show, which is supposed to take place closer to the present than either of the two preceding years did, the actor has been cast as brothers Emit and Ray Stussey. 

Says the network of those roles, ?Emmit Stussy is the Parking Lot King of Minnesota. A handsome, self-made, real estate mogul and family man, Emmit sees himself as an American success story. His slightly younger brother, Ray Stussy, on the other hand is more of a cautionary tale. Balding, pot-bellied, Ray is the kind of guy who peaked in high school. Now a parole officer, Ray has a huge chip on his shoulder about the hand he?s been dealt, and he blames his brother, Emmit, for his misfortunes.?

Little more is known about the third season. McGregor, of course, is known for his roles in the Trainspotting films (the second of which, T2: Trainspoitting 2 is currently filming) and his role as Obi-Wan Kenobi in the Star Wars prequels.


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2016)

Pink Panther's Cato And James Bond Actor Burt Kwouk Dies At 85

http://comicbook.com/2016/05/24/pink-panthers-cato-and-james-bond-actor-burt-kwoulk-dies-at-85/

Burt Kwouk, the British actor best known for his role as martial arts expert Cato in The Pink Panther movie series, has died at age 85. According to a statement from Kwouk?s agent, Jean Diamond, the actor ?passed peacefully? on Tuesday, May 24. There was no mention of a cause of death.

Kwouk was born in England in 1930 and grew up in Shanghai. He made his major film debut in 1958?s The Inn of the Sixth Happiness, starring Ingrid Bergman. In addition to his roles in six Pink Panther movies, audiences may also remember Kwouk from appearances in two James Bond films, Goldfinger and You Only Live Twice, or from the spy spoof Casino Royale. Other film appearance include the comedy A Shot in the Dark, sci-fi thriller Rollerball, and World War II drama Empire of the Sun.

Kwouk also made several TV appearances in the 1960s, including a role as the head of a fictional Chinese dynasty, Lin Futu, in the Doctor Who serial Four to Doomsday. He also in Secret Agent, The Avengers, and The Saint. In the 1980s, he appeared on the British World War II drama Tenko, and has continued to make TV appearances on show like the British sitcom Tenko.

Kwouk was made an officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE) by Queen Elizabeth II in 2011 for his services to drama.

According to Diamond, Kwouk?s family will be holding a private funeral and a memorial service at a later date.


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2016)

Beth Howland, Who Played Vera on 'Alice,' Dies at 74

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/be...n-alice-dies-at-74/ar-BBttpC3?ocid=spartandhp

Howland played naive diner waitress Vera Louise Gorman on Alice for the nine-year run of the comedy that ended in 1985.
Beth Howland, the actress who was best known for her role as a ditzy waitress on the 1970s and '80s CBS sitcom Alice, has died. She was 74.

Her husband, actor Charles Kimbrough (Murphy Brown), told The Associated Press that Howland died of lung cancer in Santa Monica on Dec. 31. He said there was no funeral or memorial service and "that was her choice."

Howland played naive diner waitress Vera Louise Gorman on Alice for the nine-year run of the comedy that ended in 1985, earning four Golden Globe nominations. Her credits also include parts on the The Mary Tyler Moore Show andThe Love Boat.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)

Transformers: The Last Knight First Look At New Bumblebee

http://comicbook.com/2016/06/05/transformers-the-last-knight-first-look-at-new-bumblebee/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2016)

Garbage - Empty


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Batman: The Killing Joke



The degree to which fans of Batman?known as ?Batnatics? in circles I?ve just invented?have been waiting for an adaptation of Alan Moore and Brian Bolland?s seminal work of Joker insanity, The Killing Joke, in some visual format for decades. And later this year, the hotly anticipated R-rated animated version will be released. Still, many fans are lamenting that the story never made it to the big screen?but oh wait! It IS coming to the big screen, in July, for one night only, as a Fathom Event! Now fans can openly weep for there are no more worlds to conquer.

Batman: The Killing Joke, directed by Bruce Timm and featuring the voices of the inimitable Kevin Conroy and Mark Hamill as Batman and Joker, respectively, will be in theaters for one night only Monday, July 25, at 7:30pm and 10:00pm local time in participating cinemas. That means you could, if you wanted, go see it twice in one night like the young, fresh Batnatic you are. Tickets will go on sale for this event beginning June 17, 2016. That?s a Friday, if you?re also a calendar fanatic. A Calanatic? Nah.

Not only will the feature itself be screened, but as per usual for Fathom, some extras will be shown as well, including a special introduction from Hamill plus a never-before-seen documentary about how he was cast in this project and what the role means to him as an actor and a fan. The event will conclude with a special behind-the-scenes look at how the Joker?s memorable, yet disturbing song and dance number was recreated for this feature. Yes, there?s a sweet song and dance number in this very violent Batman story.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)

All New Transformers Movies Must Have an Evil Mustang, and Here?s the Latest






http://blog.caranddriver.com/all-ne...st-have-an-evil-mustang-and-heres-the-latest/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)

'Star Trek' actor Anton Yelchin dies in fatal car accident at age 27

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...accident-at-age-27/ar-AAhiCF5?ocid=spartandhp

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Anton Yelchin, a rising actor best known for playing Chekov in the new "Star Trek" films, was killed by his own car as it rolled backward down his driveway early Sunday, police and his publicist said.


The car pinned Yelchin, 27, against a brick mailbox pillar and a security fence at his home in Studio City, according to Los Angeles police Officer Jenny Hosier. He had gotten out of the vehicle momentarily, but police did not say why he was behind it when it started rolling.

Yelchin was on his way to meet friends for a rehearsal, Hosier said. When he didn't show up, the group came to his home and found him dead.

The freak accident tragically cuts short the promising career of an actor whom audiences were still getting to know.

Yelchin began acting as a child, taking small roles in independent films and various television shows, such as "ER," ''The Practice," and "Curb Your Enthusiasm." His breakout big-screen role came opposite Anthony Hopkins in 2001's "Hearts in Atlantis."

He transitioned into teenage roles in films such as the crime thriller "Alpha Dog" and the teen comedy "Charlie Bartlett." He also played a young Kyle Reese in 2009's "Terminator Salvation."

Yelchin, an only child, was born in Russia. His parents were professional figure skaters who moved the family to the United States when Yelchin was a baby. He briefly flirted with skating lessons, too, before discovering that he wasn't very skilled on the ice. That led him to acting class.

"I loved the improvisation part of it the most, because it was a lot like just playing around with stuff. There was something about it that I just felt completely comfortable doing and happy doing," Yelchin told The Associated Press in 2011 while promoting the romantic drama "Like Crazy." He starred opposite Felicity Jones.

"(My father) still wanted me to apply to college and stuff, and I did," Yelchin said. "But this is what I wanted."

His biggest role to date has been in the rebooted "Star Trek" films as the heavily accented navigator Chekov, for which he was able to draw on his Russian roots. The third film in the series, "Star Trek Beyond," comes out in July.

"What's great about him is he can do anything. He's a chameleon. He can do bigger movies or smaller, more intimate ones," ''Like Crazy" director Drake Doremus told the AP in 2011. "There are a lot of people who can't, who can only do one or the other. ... That's what blows my mind."

Yelchin transitioned between the big sci-fi franchise and voicing a part for "The Smurfs." He also appeared in more eccentric and artier fare, like Jim Jarmusch's vampire film "Only Lovers Left Alive" and Jeremy Saulnier's horror thriller "Green Room," a cult favorite that came out earlier this year.

The actor's publicist, Jennifer Allen, confirmed his death and said his family requests privacy.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2016)

Here?s a New Look at David Haller in the X-MEN TV Spin-Off LEGION

The X-Men movie series is now nine films strong, and is now going to introduce its first television component with the new FX series Legion.  Created by Noah Hawley?best known for his work on Fargo?the new series is about a young man named David Haller, a mutant diagnosed with schizophrenia, who has struggled with mental illness since he was a teenager. According to the official series description, everything changes when he meets the girl of his dreams?a fellow patient?and is confronted with the possibility that the voices he hears and the visions he sees might be real. Haller is being played by former Downton Abbey star Dan Stevens.

Now, in the Marvel comics, David Haller?s mental illness results in multiple personalities, each with a different mutation. He?s also the son of Professor Charles Xavier, a result of an affair years prior with a woman in Israel, a fact that wasn?t revealed to either David or Charles until adulthood. How much of the series will stick to the comics is unknown, as the X-Men movies diverge more wildly from the comics than their Marvel Cinematic Universe counterparts do, but seeing as they are stressing this is an X-Men spin-off, it seems the family connection to Xavier will come up at some point.

Now creator Noah Hawley has revealed another sneak peek of the show to fans on his Instagram. The picture was taken during a sound mixing session, and shows Dan Stevens as David Haller in what looks like mental institution clothing. It also confirms that the TV version will not be rocking the amazing hair of the comics character. You can check out the pic below?

http://nerdist.com/heres-a-new-look-at-david-haller-in-the-x-men-tv-spin-off-legion/

X-Men film producer Simon Kinberg recently revealed details about the new series to Moviefone?via FlickeringMyth?stating that: ?Noah [Hawley] is a genius?he wrote and created and directed the pilot to Legion?and it is a very different sensibility than anything we?ve done with the X-Men movies. Almost, I would say, as radically different as Deadpool was from the mainline X-Men movies. Legion is, again, in a different direction: really character-based, really granular in terms of getting inside the details of the characters. It stands as part of the X-Men universe, but it stands apart from it as well.?

The eight-part first season of Legion is set to debut on FX early next year.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2016)

Wonder Woman next year


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2016)

Arnold will be back with Pump series

http://deadline.com/2016/07/arnold-...ice-beach-bodybuilding-days-1970s-1201787877/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Here?s a New Look at David Haller in the X-MEN TV Spin-Off LEGION
> 
> The X-Men movie series is now nine films strong, and is now going to introduce its first television component with the new FX series Legion.  Created by Noah Hawley?best known for his work on Fargo?the new series is about a young man named David Haller, a mutant diagnosed with schizophrenia, who has struggled with mental illness since he was a teenager. According to the official series description, everything changes when he meets the girl of his dreams?a fellow patient?and is confronted with the possibility that the voices he hears and the visions he sees might be real. Haller is being played by former Downton Abbey star Dan Stevens.
> 
> ...



Legion Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2016)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2016)

Justice League


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2016)

Test Flight of Star Trek's U.S.S. Discovery


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2016)

David Huddleston, Who Played ?The Big Lebowski,? Dies at 85 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...s-at-85/ar-BBvh8OF?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

David Huddleston, a noted character actor who was most famously known for the titular role in ?The Big Lebowski? died Tuesday at 85. His wife, Sarah Koeppe, told the Los Angeles Times that he died of kidney and lung disease in Santa Fe, N.M.

Huddleston?s character in the 1998 ?The Big Lebowski? epitomized the types of characters he was known for ? big dons or capos and tempestuous men. Although he is in only a few scenes in the film, he crosses paths with Jeff Bridges? Lebowski character, aka ?The Dude,? after a group of gang members attack ?The Dude? mistaking him for Huddleston?s millionaire Lebowski. Though the film was not a hit when it first premiered, it has since become a huge cult sensation with a devoted fan base.

Before he was cast as the Big Lebowski, he guest starred on several TV shows, including ?Walker Texas Ranger,? ?Murder, She Wrote,? ?Gilmore Girls? and ?The West Wing? and had a recurring role as the grandfather on ?The Wonder Years.? His film credits include the title role in 1985?s ?Santa Claus: The Movie,? ?Capricorn One,? ?Blazing Saddles? and ?The Producers.?

His wife told the L.A. Times that he considered his ?crowning achievement? to be the role of Benajmin Franklin in the 1997 Broadway production of ?1776.?

Born in Vinton, Va., he served in the Air Force and then studied acting in New York on the G.I. Bill.

Huddleston is survived by his wife.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2016)

'Rogue One: A Star Wars Story' Trailer 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2016)

RIP Kenny Baker


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2016)

John McLaughlin, host of confrontational TV show, dead at 89

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/jo...d-at-89/ar-BBvI08J?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

NEW YORK (AP) ? John McLaughlin, the conservative political commentator and host of the namesake long-running television show that pioneered hollering-heads discussions of Washington politics, has died. He was 89.

McLaughlin died Tuesday morning, according to an announcement on the Facebook page of "The McLaughlin Group" series. No cause of death was mentioned, but an ailing McLaughlin had missed the taping for this past weekend's show ? his first absence in the series' 34 years.

Since its debut in April 1982, "The McLaughlin Group" upended the soft-spoken and non-confrontational style of shows such as "Washington Week in Review" and "Agronsky & Co." with a raucous format that largely dispensed with politicians. It instead featured journalists quizzing, talking over and sometimes insulting each other. In recent years, the show billed itself as "The American Original" ? a nod to all the shows that copied its format.

"John McLaughlin was a TV institution for generations of Americans," tweeted House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi. "We will miss his contagious spirit & tireless dedication."

In an interview with The Associated Press in 1986, McLaughlin said he felt talk shows hadn't kept pace with changes in television.

"I began the group as a talk show of the '90s," he said, adding that he thought informing an audience could be entertaining: "The acquisition of knowledge need not be like listening to the Gregorian chant."

Critics said the show was more about show business and entertainment than journalism and politics. They said it celebrated nasty posturing, abhorred complexity and featured a group of mostly aging conservative white men spouting off on topics they knew little about.

"Whether it was the guerrilla strategy of Afghan mujahedeen or the next open-market operation by the Federal Reserve Board, the members of the group always seemed to have just gotten off the phone with the guy in charge," Eric Alterman charged in his 2000 book, "Sound and Fury: The Making of the Punditocracy."

But the format was hugely successful. As McLaughlin himself might have said, on a probability scale from zero to 10 ? zero meaning zero probability, 10 meaning metaphysical certitude ? in the show's heyday, the chances that the Washington establishment were faithfully tuning in each week was definitely a 10.

The show began with McLaughlin declaring, "Issue One!" and often featured the journalists pontificating on four or five issues. It would end with the journalists forecasting the future ? usually with a high degree of certainty, if not accuracy ? and McLaughlin declaring, "Buh-bye!"

The show made stars of its panelists, who could go on to command high-priced speaking engagements and even played themselves in movies such as "Independence Day," ''Mission: Impossible" and "Watchmen." McLaughlin also played himself on episodes of "ALF" and "Murphy Brown" and was ridiculed as a speed-talking egomaniac by Dana Carvey on "Saturday Night Live."

The current group of panelists included Pat Buchanan, Eleanor Clift, Tom Rogan and Clarence Page.

"Sad news," Page tweeted. "We lost John McLaughlin this morning. I hear that he smiled before he passed. His final gift to us."

"My parents made us watch him every week," tweeted former "Saturday Night Live" player and current "Late Night" host Seth Meyers, "which made the SNL sketches all the sweeter."

The 1982 pilot featured syndicated columnists Jack Germond and Robert Novak as well as Chuck Stone of the Philadelphia Daily News and Judith Miller of The New York Times. Stone and Miller were quickly replaced by Pat Buchanan and Morton Kondracke.

Fred Barnes and Eleanor Clift were added in 1985, after Buchanan left to become Reagan's communications director, giving the show its first woman.

In July 1984 McLaughlin began hosting "John McLaughlin's One on One," an in-depth interview program. He also hosted a CNBC show, "McLaughlin," from April 1989 to January 1994.

McLaughlin could be a hard boss to work for. A 1990 article in The Washington Post Magazine by Alterman quoted former McLaughlin staffers Anne Rumsey, Kara Swisher and Tom Miller recalling instances of petty tyranny and McLaughlin leering at female employees.

His former office manager, Linda Dean, filed a $4 million lawsuit against McLaughlin in 1988, claiming she was fired after protesting his unwanted sexual advances. McLaughlin denied the allegations; the suit was settled out of court in December 1989.

McLaughlin and his wife of 16 years, former Labor Secretary Ann Dore McLaughlin, divorced three years later.

In 1997, McLaughlin, then 70, married 36-year-old Cristina Vidal, the vice president of his production company. They divorced in 2010.

Born March 29, 1927, McLaughlin grew up in a middle-class neighborhood of Providence, Rhode Island, where his father was a furniture salesman. He trained for the priesthood at Shadowbrook, a small Jesuit seminary in western Massachusetts, and earned master's degrees in philosophy and English at Boston College and a doctorate in communications at Columbia University.

He worked as an editor at a Jesuit weekly and gave lectures on sex before shocking his friends in 1970 by switching parties to run unsuccessfully as a dovish, anti-war Republican against Rhode Island's hawkish incumbent Democratic U.S. senator.

He opened a consulting firm and gave up his Roman collar in 1975 to marry longtime friend Dore, who served as secretary of labor from December 1987 to January 1989. McLaughlin became a talk radio show host on a Washington station in 1980, but only lasted a year.

In 1982, he persuaded wealthy friend Robert Moore, a former aide in the Nixon White House, to underwrite a new form of public affairs television ? and a juggernaut was born.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2016)

Gene Wilder Dies at 83; Star of ?Willy Wonka? and ?Young Frankenstein?

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...nstein’/ar-AAidSYy?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Gene Wilder, who established himself as one of America?s foremost comic actors with his delightfully neurotic performances in three films directed by Mel Brooks, his eccentric star turn in the family classic ?Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory? and his winning chemistry with Richard Pryor in the box-office smash ?Stir Crazy,? died on Sunday night in Connecticut. He was 83.

Eric Weissmann, who was Mr. Wilder?s lawyer for many years, confirmed the death. A nephew said the cause was complications of Alzheimer?s disease, The Associated Press reported. Mr. Wilder lived in Stamford, Conn.

Mr. Wilder?s rule for comedy was simple: Don?t try to make it funny, try to make it real. ?I?m an actor, not a clown,? he said more than once.

With his haunted blue eyes and an empathy born of his own history of psychic distress, he aspired to touch audiences much as Charlie Chaplin had. The Chaplin film ?City Lights,? he said, had ?made the biggest impression on me as an actor; it was funny, then sad, then both at the same time.?

Mr. Wilder was an accomplished stage actor as well as a screenwriter, a novelist and the director of four movies in which he starred. (He directed, he once said, ?in order to protect what I wrote, which I wrote in order to act.?) But he was best known for playing roles on the big screen that might have been ripped from the pages of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders.

He made his movie debut in 1967 in Arthur Penn?s celebrated crime drama ?Bonnie and Clyde,? in which he was memorably hysterical as an undertaker kidnapped by the notorious Depression-era bank robbers played by Faye Dunaway and Warren Beatty. He was even more hysterical, and even more memorable, a year later in ?The Producers,? Mr. Brooks?s first film and the basis of his later Broadway hit.

Mr. Wilder played the security-blanket-clutching accountant Leo Bloom, who discovers how to make more money on a bad Broadway show than a good one: Find rich backers, stage a production that?s guaranteed to fold fast, then flee the country with the leftover cash. Unhappily for Bloom and his fellow schemer Max Bialystock, played by Zero Mostel, their outrageously tasteless musical, ?Springtime for Hitler,? is a sensation.

The part earned Mr. Wilder an Academy Award nomination for best supporting actor. Within a few years the anxious, frizzy haired, popeyed Mr. Wilder had become an unlikely movie star.

He was nominated for a Golden Globe for his performance as the wizardly title character in ?Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory? (1971). The film was a box-office disappointment, in part because of parental concern that the moral of Roald Dahl?s story ? greedy, gluttonous children should not go unpunished ? was too dark in the telling. But it went on to gain a devoted following, and Willy Wonka remains one of the roles with which Mr. Wilder is most closely identified.

His next role was more adult but equally strange: an otherwise normal doctor who falls in love with a sheep named Daisy in a segment of Woody Allen?s ?Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex but Were Afraid to Ask? in 1972. Two years later, he reunited with Mr. Brooks for perhaps the two best-known entries in either man?s filmography.

In ?Blazing Saddles,? a raunchy, no-holds-barred spoof of Hollywood westerns, Mr. Wilder had the relatively quiet role of the Waco Kid, a boozy ex-gunfighter who helps an improbable black sheriff (Cleavon Little) save a town from railroad barons and venal politicians. The film?s once-daring humor may have lost some of its edge over the years, but Mr. Wilder?s next Brooks film, ?Young Frankenstein,? has never grown old.

Mr. Wilder himself hatched the idea, envisioning a black-and-white film faithful to the look of the Boris Karloff ?Frankenstein? down to the laboratory equipment, but played for laughs rather than horror. He would portray an American man of science, the grandson of the infamous Dr. Frankenstein, who tries to turn his back on his heritage (?that?s Frahn-kahn-SHTEEN?) but finds himself irresistibly drawn to Transylvania to duplicate his grandfather?s creation of a monster in a spooky mountaintop laboratory.

Mr. Brooks?s original reaction to the idea, Mr. Wilder recalled, was noncommittal: ?Cute. That?s cute.? But he eventually came aboard as director and co-writer, and the two garnered an Oscar nomination for their screenplay.

Serendipity played a role in the casting. Mr. Wilder?s agent asked him to help find work for two new clients, and thus Marty Feldman became his assistant, Igor (?that?s Eye-gor?), and Peter Boyle the monster. Madeline Kahn, whose performance as the chanteuse Lili Von Shtupp had been a highlight of ?Blazing Saddles,? played the doctor?s socialite fianc?e. Cloris Leachman was Frau Bl?cher, the sound of whose name caused horses to whinny in fear.

The name Bl?cher, Mr. Wilder said in a 2008 interview with The San Jose Mercury News, came from a book of letters to and from Sigmund Freud: ?I saw someone named Bl?cher had written to him, and I said, ?Well, that?s the name.?? And Mr. Wilder certainly knew a lot about Freud.

His first of many visits to a psychotherapist is the opening scene in the memoir he published in 2005, ?Kiss Me Like a Stranger: My Search for Love and Art.?

?What seems to be the trouble?? the therapist asks.

?I want to give all my money away,? he says.

?How much do you have??

?I owe three hundred dollars.?

Soon the jokes and evasions give way to the torments of sexual repression, guilt feelings and his ?demon,? a compulsion to pray out loud to God at the most embarrassing times and places, which lasted several years. But never on stage or screen, where he felt free to be someone else.

Gene Wilder was born Jerome Silberman in Milwaukee on June 11, 1933. His father, William, a manufacturer and salesman of novelty items, was an immigrant from Russia. His mother, the former Jeanne Baer, suffered from a rheumatic heart and a temperament that sometimes led her to punish him angrily and then smother him with regretful kisses.

Young Jerry spent one semester at the Black-Foxe Military Institute in Hollywood. His mother saw it as a great opportunity; in reality it was a catch-basin for boys from broken families, where he was regularly beaten up for being Jewish.

Safe back home after that misadventure, he played minor roles in community theater productions and then followed his older sister, Corinne, into the theater program at the University of Iowa. After Iowa he studied Shakespeare at the Bristol Old Vic Theater School in England, where he was the first freshman to win the school fencing championship.

He next enrolled part-time at the HB Studio in New York, while also serving a two-year Army hitch as an aide in the psychiatric unit of the Valley Forge Army Hospital in Pennsylvania ? an assignment he requested because, he said, ?I imagined the things I would see there might relate more to acting than any of the other choices.? He added, ?I wasn?t wrong.?

After his discharge he won a coveted spot at the Actors Studio, and it was then that he adopted the name Gene Wilder: Gene for Eugene Gant, the protagonist of Thomas Wolfe?s ?Look Homeward, Angel,? and Wilder for the playwright Thornton Wilder.

In his first major role on Broadway Mr. Wilder played the chaplain in a 1963 production of Bertolt Brecht?s ?Mother Courage and Her Children.? The production ran for less than two months, and he came to believe he had been miscast. The good news was that he met the boyfriend of the star, Anne Bancroft: Mel Brooks, who wore a pea coat the night he met Mr. Wilder backstage and told him, ?You know, they used to call these urine jackets, but they didn?t sell.?

So began the conversation that ultimately led to ?The Producers.?

Mr. Wilder?s association with Mr. Brooks led in turn to one with Richard Pryor, who was one of the writers of ?Blazing Saddles? (and Mr. Brooks?s original choice for the part ultimately played by Mr. Little). In 1976 Mr. Pryor was third-billed behind Mr. Wilder and Jill Clayburgh in ?Silver Streak,? a comic thriller about murder on a transcontinental train. The two men went on to star in the 1982 box-office smash ?Stir Crazy,? in which they played a hapless pair jailed for a crime they didn?t commit, as well as ?See No Evil, Hear No Evil? (1989) and ?Another You? (1991).

Mr. Wilder?s first two marriages, to Mary Mercier and Mary Joan Schutz, ended in divorce. In 1982, he met the ?Saturday Night Live? comedian Gilda Radner when they were both cast in the suspense comedy ?Hanky Panky.?

One evening, he recalled in ?Kiss Me Like a Stranger,? he and Ms. Radner innocently ended up at his hotel to review some script changes. The time came for her to go; instead she shoved him down on the bed, jumped on top of him and announced, ?I have a plan for fun!? He sent her home anyway ? she was married to another man ? but before long they began a relationship.

By his account Ms. Radner was needy, obsessed with getting married and, once they married in 1984, obsessed with having a child, a project that ended in miscarriage just months before she learned she had ovarian cancer in 1986.

Of their first year of living together, he wrote: ?We didn?t get along well, and that?s a fact. We just loved each other, and that?s a fact.? He left, only to find he needed to go back.

Ms. Radner died in 1989. ?I had one great blessing: I was so dumb,? Mr. Wilder once said of her last years. ?I believed even three weeks before she died she would make it.?

In memory of Ms. Radner, he helped to found an ovarian cancer detection center in her name, in Los Angeles, and Gilda?s Club, a network of support centers for women with cancer. He also contributed to a book, ?Gilda?s Disease? (1998), with Dr. M. Steven Piver.

Mr. Wilder himself was stricken with non-Hodgkin?s lymphoma in 1999. With chemotherapy and a stem-cell transplant, he was in remission by 2005.

In 1991 Mr. Wilder married Karen Boyer, a hearing specialist who had coached him in the filming of ?See No Evil, Hear No Evil,? in which his character was deaf and Mr. Pryor?s was blind. There was no immediate word on survivors.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2016)

Underworld: Blood Wars


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2016)

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2016)

20 years of South Park

http://www.ew.com/gallery/south-park-highlights


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2016)

LOGAN - Official Red Band International Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhFP0V6n7aY


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2016)

Westworld special effects






http://hellogiggles.com/cgi-anthony-hopkins-irl-anthony-hopkins/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2016)

The small-scale thriller 10 Cloverfield Lane was a sideways sequel to the monster flick Cloverfield, and now we know what J.J. Abrams is cooking up for the third film in the trilogy.
The Wrap confirms God Particle will be the third Cloverfield film, following a team of astronauts who make a ?shocking discovery? that ?challenges all they know about the fabric of reality, even as they desperately fight for their survival.? The project will probably have a budget of under $10 million, and with Abrams and the Cloverfield brand attached, it?ll certainly make a profit (a strategy that worked out well for the low-budget 10 Cloverfield Lane).
The script for God Particle was written by Oren Uziel, and it?s being directed by Julis Onah (The Girl Is in Trouble). The film stars Daniel Br?hl, David Oyelowo, Gugu Mbatha-Raw, Ziyi Zhang, Elizabeth Debicki and Chris O?Dowd. J.J. Abrams is producing.
Looking at the franchise as a while, Abrams and Paramount are developing even more Cloverfield-related projects for release in the coming years. Ideally, the goal is to drop a new Cloverfield flick each year.
God Particle is set to open Feb. 24, 2017.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2016)

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets Official Trailer - Teaser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNrK7xVG3PM


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2016)

Exclusive Interview With Robert Vaughn on Henry Cavill and The Man From U.N.C.L.E. Movie 

http://henrycavill.org/en/blog/articles/item/826-exclusive-interview-with-robert-Vaughn







Actor Robert Vaughn took time to talk to HenryCavill.Org recently during rehearsals in London for his upcoming play, Twelve Angry Men. Mr. Vaughn has had a long career in television, movies and the stage, but is perhaps best known as the American half of the spy duo from the 60?s television show The Man from U.N.C.L.E. ? agent Napoleon Solo.
The show has a special place for him personally as well as professionally. ?It meant everything. I went from being a working actor to being a negotiating actor. In other words, I was able to actually ask for something? like a caravan or something like that. You know, something you couldn?t ask for when you were non-negotiable.?

Director Guy Ritchie (Sherlock Holmes, Snatch) is making a feature adaptation of the classic 1960s TV series, The Man from U.N.C.L.E., which was remarkable for pairing the American character, Napoleon Solo and the Russian, Illya Kuryakin as two spies who work together for a fictitious international espionage and law-enforcement agency called U.N.C.L.E. at the height of The Cold War.
Says Vaughn, ?In the 40 years since the show went off the air, every year somebody has said they were going to make a new The Man From U.N.C.L.E. movie and no one ever did until this one, so it was quite surprising.?
In Ritchie?s movie, British actor Henry Cavill (Immortals, Cold Light of Day, Man of Steel) plays super spy Napoleon Solo, while Armie Hammer (Lone Ranger, The Social Network) will portray Illya Kuryakin, his fellow agent in the United Network Command for Law and Enforcement. Joining the cast is Hugh Grant (Cloud Atlas) as U.N.C.L.E. boss Alexander Waverly, Elizabeth Debicki (The Great Gatsby), Alicia Vikander (Anna Karenina) and Jared Harris (Sherlock Holmes).

Henry Cavill has big boots to fill, but Vaughn is not worried, even complimenting him. ?I?m sure he?ll be fine. He?s an attractive actor. I?ve seen him wearing the Superman suit. The main thing he has to have to make the character work is a sense of humor. That?s what we always said? no matter how dire the situations were, the humor was the thing that helped us prevail.?
Vaughn says he has not been approached by Ritchie or Warner Bros. to make a cameo in the new film, but would take the opportunity if it arose.
In an interesting twist, Robert Vaughn played the villainous Ross Webster in 1983?s Superman III (coincidentally the same year Henry Cavill was born) and now Cavill is playing his iconic character in a movie. ?Well, it?s ironic and I think it?s kind of sweet in a way.?
Mr. Vaughn has not seen the Man of Steel movie yet, but from the teasers he?s seen, he?s on board with Henry Cavill as Superman. ?He looked wonderful. He?s a very good Superman type.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2016)

New trailer for Russian alien invasion movie Attraction is out of this world 

http://www.blastr.com/2016-11-22/ne...445&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook

I?ve always been a huge fan of alien invasion movies (Independence Day, Edge of Tomorrow), so it was with a great deal of interest that I saw that Stalingrad helmer Fedor Bondarchuk?s next film would be dealing with said*subject matter. Although it seems there have been a couple of trailers released before, this new trailer for Attraction is the first I?ve seen of the Russian movie and you can have a look below.

The movie will be released in Russia on Jan. 26, 2017, and stars Oleg Menshikov (Legend No. 17), Alexander Petrov (Mystic Game), relative newcomer Irina Starshenbaum and Rinal Mukhameto (Tri mushketera, aka The Three Musketeers). The storyline centers on an alien spacecraft (that looks an awful lot like the Death Star, by the way)*that crash-lands*over Moscow, with the humans taking up arms against the aliens when they (the humans) demand they leave Earth.

Much like the Soviet superhero movie Guardians,*which is set to be released in Russia on Feb. 23 and later in the year*in North America, Attraction looks really, really pretty, with some nice special effects to boot. Check it out below and let us know what you guys think. Oh, and since the trailer is in Russian, be*sure to click on the*CC box to see the English closed caption.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcov4WPcTE4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2016)

The Flash Season 3 Episode 7 Killer Frost TOP 10 and Easter Eggs 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSHaovCLxxg


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2016)

Rogue One

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUmcneReow8


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2016)

RIP Ron Glass


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 Teaser Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW1BIid8Osg


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2016)

Assassin?s Creed 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDQz0uUY14E


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2016)

RIP Alan Thicke


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2016)

Humans Season 2 starts February 13.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrS0pUAhVqo


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2016)

Bewitched's Bernard Fox Dead at 89 

Bernard Fox, who played ?witch doctor?*Dr. Bombay on Bewitched, has died of heart failure; he was 89 years old.The Hollywood Reporter first confirmed the news with Fox?s publicist.
In an acting career that spanned six decades, the Welsh actor with the distinctive mustache was best known for a pair of TV roles, both airing in the late 1960s. On Bewitched, he played warlock physician Dr. Bombay, who was summoned by Samantha to treat all kinds of supernatural illnesses. And on Hogan?s Heroes, he played Colonel Crittendon, a bumbling British officer whose plans for escaping the German POW camp never quite succeeded.
Fox went on to guest-star on shows like Love, American Style, Columbo, M*A*S*H and The Love Boat.*But he often returned to the character of Dr. Bombay. He reprised the role in two episodes of the 1977-78 Bewitched spinoff Tabitha, and again two decades later on the NBC daytime soap Passions. He had a long film r?sum?*as well, appearing in both the 1958 Titanic film A Night to Remember and 1997?s Titanic.

Fox is survived by his wife Jacqueline, whom he married in 1961, and their two children.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/bewitcheds-bernard-fox-dead-at-89/ar-AAlzUtV?li=BBmkt5R


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2016)

Blade Runner 2049 Official Trailer - Teaser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_JAMRKzEHs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2016)

Alien: Covenant Official Red Band Trailer 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6dJzY1OjkE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2017)

X-Men TV Series Nearing Pilot Order

It looks like Fox's X-Men TV series may become a reality in the very near future.

While no official order has been given just yet, Fox chairman Gary Newman said today at the Television Critics Association press tour that they are awaiting a final draft of the script but expect to issue a pilot order with the next two weeks.

?We?re deep into development on that,? Newman said. ?We?re expecting a script shortly. The materials we?ve seen so far have been very, very promising.

?Development across the board this year is a little slower than usual, so we?re not, unfortunately, ready to make an announcement about it, but*we?re very encouraged.?

The X-Men drama is being developed by*Burn Notice creator Matt Nix. The series does not yet have an official title, but casting is already said to be underway.

Fox has not announced any specific mutants appearing in the new*X-Men series, but it is said to focus on a mutant family that joins an underground mutant resistance when anti-mutant legislation is passed into law. The premise sounds similar to the idea behind the original*"Days of Future Past" comic book story that inspired the 2014*X-Men: Days of Future Past feature film.

Nix is serving as executive producer, along with Bryan Singer, Lauren Shuler Donner, and Simon Kinberg of the X-Men movie franchise and Marvel?s Jeph Loeb and Jim Chory.
Nix's X-Men drama replaced*Hellfire, the proposed series following the Hellfire Club when Fox decided the idea would not work for a television series.

Legion, which was announced alongside*Hellfire, is set to debut on FX in February. That series follows David Haller (Dan Stevens), a powerful mutant with multiple personalities.

Noah Hawley (Fargo) will serve as an Executive Producer along with Lauren Shuler Donner (X-Men: Days of Future Past, Deadpool), Bryan Singer (X-Men: Apocalypse, Superman Returns), Simon Kinberg (X-Men: Days of Future Past, The Martian), Jeph Loeb (Marvel?s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Marvel?s Daredevil, Marvel?s Jessica Jones), Jim Chory (Marvel?s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Marvel?s Daredevil, Marvel?s Jessica Jones) and John Cameron (Fargo, The Big Lebowski). Legion is the latest project from Hawley and Cameron, two of the Executive Producers of the Emmy and Golden Globe -winning*FX*limited series*Fargo.

http://comicbook.com/2017/01/11/x-men-tv-series-nearing-pilot-order/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2017)

RIP Miguel Ferrer

Miguel Ferrer Dies: ?NCIS: Los Angeles? & ?Crossing Jordan? Star Was 61 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/mi...-was-61/ar-AAm21Jf?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Miguel Ferrer, who had played Owen Granger on NCIS: Los Angeles since 2012 and co-starred with Jill Hennessy on CBS? Crossing Jordan, died today of cancer. He was 61.
The son of late actor Jose Ferrer, he also was to reprise his role as FBI Agent Albert Rosenfeld on David Lynch?s revival Twin Peaks*on Showtime.


Ferrer launched his career in the early 1980s with small guest shots on such series as Magnum, P.I., CHiPS and Cagney & Lacey and features including Heartbreaker, The Man Who Wasn?t There and Star Trek: III: The Search for Spock.*He would go on to focus mostly on TV throughout that decade before landing the Twin Peaks role in 1990.

The Santa Monica native toplined the short-lived Stephen J. Cannell-creator cop drama Broken Badges in 1991 and also starred in Lynch?s 1950s romp On the Air the following year. He appeared in a number of features during the 1990s but continued to star on short-run TV series including Fallen Angels and Al Franken?s LateLine.

In 2001, Ferrer landed a role in the NBC drama Crossing Jordan, starring opposite Hennessy?s Boston medical examiner. The show was among the top 20 in the year-end ratings for 2001-02 and remained on the air until 2007.

After that series wrapped, Ferrer starred opposite Michelle Ryan in Bionic Woman, which lasted nine episodes, co-starred with Ally Walker and Tisha Campbell-Martin in the LAPD drama The Protector in 2011. But his next role would be his biggest.

In 2012, Ferrer joined the cast of CBS? popular spinoff NCIS: Los Angeles, opposite Chris O?Donnell, LL Cool J, Linda Hunt and others. He came in early on as the assistant director of NCIS and at first was a hard-as-nails unpleasant sort to the team. But during the course of the ensuing seasons, his Owen Granger warmed up to them and became a friend. There has been an ongoing mole-hunt storyline in the current eighth season of NCIS: LA, and Granger was stabbed while in police custody in the most recent episode that aired Sunday.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2017)

'Logan' Red Band Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR4eUkHEXWM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2017)

COLOSSAL Official Trailer (2017) Anne Hathaway Sci-Fi Monster Movie


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2017)

X-Men TV Series Gets Official Pilot Order From Fox

It's official, the mutants are coming to television.

Fox has officially given a pilot order to the still untitled X-Men universe television project being produced by 20th TV and Marvel Television. Matt Nix will write and executive produce the pilot.*
The pilot follows two human parents and their mutant child who are forced to go on the run from the government and end up joining an underground mutant network.

This will be the second live-action X-Men project coming to Fox's television network.*Legion, from*Fargo's Noah Hawley, will debut on FX on Feb. 8.

Lauren Shuler Donner, Bryan Singer, Simon Kinberg, Jeph Loeb and Jim Chory will executive produce the pilot.

Matt Nix's*X-Men project replaced*Hellfire, a television show centered on the villainous Hellfire Club.*Hellfire*was announced alongside*Legion*but lagged behind in production.*Hellfire was eventually abandoned by Marvel and Fox. The studios explained that the project felt too much like a movie to make the jump to a television series format.

Nix's*X-Men*television series is said to be more directly tied to the X-Men mythology than*Legion, which used the character of David Haller as a jumping off point to create its own mini-universe and supporting cast.

http://comicbook.com/2017/01/24/x-men-tv-series-gets-official-pilot-order-from-fox/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> Legion Official Trailer #1



http://www.insidelegion.com/tagged/Experience


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2017)

RIP John Hurt

John Hurt, the actor who died in ?so many spectacular ways?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ath/?utm_term=.61bc4c993202&wpisrc=nl_az_most

There was, perhaps, no actor as practiced in death as the late British legend John Hurt.

The 77-year-old actor, known for his world-weary face and the economy of his emotional expression, died Wednesday, though it wasn?t for the first time. Over the course of a six-decade career that included roles as a cowboy and an astronaut ? and garnered Oscar nominations for playing a man with severe physical deformities in ?The Elephant Man? and an imprisoned heroin addict ?Midnight Express? ? Hurt went through the motions of perishing more than 40 times. On screen, Hurt died by hanging, shooting, fire, explosion, drowning and falling off a cliff. Not once but twice, aliens climbed out of his stomach: in the 1979 ?Alien? and again in the 1987 sci-fi parody ?Spaceballs.?

?I have died in so many spectacular ways,? Hurt said in a prescient interview with New Zealand?s Stuff website last year, ?and I remember shooting them all, too. I imagine all those deaths will flash in front of me when I?m on my death bed, faced with the real thing.?

Hurt, who won a Golden Globe and four BAFTA awards,*may be best known to young audiences as*Mr. Ollivander, the purveyor of magic wands in the ?Harry Potter? series. He was born in Derbyshire, England, in 1940 and began acting in his early 20s, working steadily and to great acclaim, most recently as a priest in ?Jackie? alongside Natalie Portman. Hurt?s portrayal of former British prime minister Neville Chamberlain in the historical drama ?Darkest Hour? is scheduled to hit theaters in November.

A 2014 analysis of movie deaths by Kyle Hill for Nerdist found that Hurt died on screen at least 43 times, making him one of the most frequently killed actors ever. According to Hill, Hurt died in over 30 percent of his roles.
Perhaps Hurt?s most emotional death scene was in 1980s ?The Elephant Man,? a gripping four-minute sequence set to*Samuel Barber?s ?Adagio for Strings.?

Here?s hoping that the final breaths of a man who gave use so many moving ones on screen were marked by comfort and peace.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2017)

Namco Founder Masaya Nakamura Passes Away At The Age Of 91

http://wwg.com/2017/01/30/namco-founder-masaya-nakamura-passes-away-at-the-age-of-91/

It?s a sad day for video gaming fans, as Masaya Nakamura, the founder of Namco, has passed away at the age of 91.

Bandai Namco made the official statement earlier today, although Nakamura actually passed away last week, on January 22nd.

Nakamura began Namco back in 1955 as Nakamura Manufacturing, a company that specialized in making amusement park rides. However, in 1958, he renamed it Nakamura Amusement Machine Manufacturing Company, or Namco for short.

However, the company would hit its stride when it entered the video game division, making a number of classics like Pac-Man, Galaga and Dig-Dug, amongst countless others. It would continue this stride into the 90?s with entries in the home market, including ports of popular arcade games like Time Crisis and Ridge Racer, along with various entries in the Tekken franchise.

Nakamura?s company merged with Bandai in 2005, creating Bandai Namco Games in the process and revolutionizing third party releases across a number of categories, including anime-based games and arcade-style titles. 

This year looks to be a strong one for the company as well, with Tekken 7 set to release this June, and other releases on the way as well.
Our sympathy goes out to Nakamura?s family and peers. He will be missed.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2017)

Richard Hatch, ?Battlestar Galactica? star, dead at 71 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...d-at-71/ar-AAmIwuj?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Richard Hatch, who was best known for his role as Captain Apollo in ?Battlestar Galactica,? died Tuesday. He was 71.

Hatch got his start with the Los Angeles Repertory Theater as well as shows in Chicago and off Broadway before moving to the silver screen, where he debuted in 1971 on ?All My Children.?

His first major role came in ?The Streets of San Francisco? as Inspector Dan Robbins in 1976, the final season of the detective show.

But his most famous part was Captain Apollo in the 1978 ?Battlestar Galactica? TV show, a role for which he was nominated for a Golden Globe.

Over the years, Hatch also made guest appearances on shows including ?The Waltons,? ?Hawaii Five-O? and ?Baywatch.?

He also spent much of his later career attempting to revive ?Battlestar Galactica,? including novels based on the series.

Hatch even went as far as to write, co-direct and produce a trailer for a spinoff called ?The Second Coming,? but Universal Studios rejected his pitch.

Instead, the studio ordered a remake from Ronald D. Moore in which Hatch played Tom Zarek, a terrorist-turned-politician, for 22 episodes over the show?s four-season run.

?Richard Hatch was a good man, a gracious man, and a consummate professional,? Moore tweeted after the news broke. ?His passing is a heavy blow to the entire BSG family.?

?Richard Hatch, you made our universe a better place,? wrote Edward James Olmos, who starred in the reboot. ?We love you for it. Rest In Peace my friend. So Say We All.?

?I share tragic news with a heavy heart,? wrote composer Bear McCreary, who broke the news. ?Richard Hatch is no longer with us. Goodbye Tom Zarek / Apollo.?

?R.I.P. Richard Hatch. Thank you for all your kindness and advice over the years,? wrote ?Galacticast? actress Casey McKinnon. ?We'll miss you."


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2017)

Iron Fist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9OKL5no-S0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2017)

LOGAN 'Laura's Origin' Clip + Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKIXd3lAFEI


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2017)

Bill Paxton Dead at 61 Due to Complications from Surgery 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...surgery/ar-AAnso5t?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Emmy-winning actor Bill Paxton died due to complications from surgery, PEOPLE confirms.

?It is with heavy hearts we share the news that Bill Paxton has passed away due to complications from surgery,? a family representative said in a statement. ?A loving husband and father, Bill began his career in Hollywood working on films in the art department and went on to have an illustrious career spanning four decades as a beloved and prolific actor and filmmaker. Bill?s passion for the arts was felt by all who knew him, and his warmth and tireless energy were undeniable. We ask to please respect the family?s wish for privacy as they mourn the loss of their adored husband and father.?

The Texas native, who won an Emmy for his work in the TV mini-series Hatfields and McCoys, began acting in the 1970s. His earliest acting credits include minor roles in blockbusters such as Terminator (1984) and Aliens (1986).

Paxton?s notable performances include playing Morgan Earp in Tombstone (1993), Fred Haise in Apollo 13 (1995), the lead role in the 1996 hit Twister and as treasure hunter Brock Lovett in Titanic (1997).
His television credits include a lead role in HBO?s Big Love as well as Hatfields and McCoys.

The actor is survived by his two children, James and Lydia Paxton, and his wife Louise Newbury.

Paxton?s son was recently tapped to join the actor in his new CBS drama.

?I was thrilled to have my son [James, 22,] guest-star on the eighth episode of Training Day,? Paxton told PEOPLE earlier this month. ?He plays the son in a father-son robbery team, and my character, whose dad was also a criminal, tells him, ?We?re both our father?s sons, but that doesn?t have to define us.? It was surreal saying that to him.?

Paxton was starring with Justin Cornwell in the new cop drama Training Day, which picks up 15 years after the 2001 Denzel Washington and Ethan Hawke film of the same name.
Paxton also spoke with PEOPLE about his latest TV obsession.

?I loved watching Stranger Things with my daughter [Lydia, 19],? he said. ?But I had surgery last spring and binge-watched all of Downton Abbey while I was recuperating. I got so engrossed in it, I was devastated when I got to the end.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2017)

That DEADPOOL 2 Teaser in Front of LOGAN Has Arrived Online


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2017)

Fargo Season 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avAo6CbtTgE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2017)

Watch Jeff Bridges Revive ?Big Lebowski? Character ?The Dude? at John Goodman?s Walk of Fame Ceremony 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...eremony/ar-AAo7uBf?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Jeffrey ?The Dude? Lebowski was brought back to life on Hollywood Boulevard, but this time, he was the one who delivered a eulogy for a friend, and it ended with ?Good afternoon, sweet prince,? rather than good night.
At John Goodman?s Walk of Fame ceremony, Jeff Bridges donned ?The Dude?s? signature, quirky, knit sweater, and delivered a typically rambling and hilarious rendition of the eulogy that*Walter reads over Donny?s grave in the 1998 Coen Brothers cult classic ?The Big Lebowski.?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LxOWoHxAAY

Bridges asked Goodman to hold his suit and bag for him, and as he drew out ?The Dude?s? poncho-like garment, a loud cheer erupted*from the crowd when they realized one of the cinema?s most iconic slackers was about to be reincarnated in front of them.

?He?s a good actor, he?s a good man, John Goodman,? Bridges began. ?He?s one of us, he loves the outdoors and acting. As a showman, he has explored the stages from Los Angeles to New York ? we?re talking Broadway here, man ? he?s done some weird little movies, too. And he?s lived, like so many men in prior generations have lived their lives. He is a man of his times, a man of our times, and he has become a legend.?

As Bridges delivered his version of the eulogy, Goodman laughed uncontrollably in the background.

Bridges continued, ?In your wisdom lord, you have lived through John as you have through so many other bright, flowering, young actors before him. I?m talking about men like Clark Gable, Gabby Hayes, Roy Rogers ? to keep in the whole Western thing ? Groucho Marx, Jimmy Cagney. We could go on and on, but you get the idea.?

?In accordance with what we think may be your final wishes, we have committed to these sidewalks in Hollywood ? in the bosom of Hollywood that you love so well ? a star. A star for you, a star because we love you so well ? what time is it? Afternoon? Good afternoon, sweet prince,? Bridges concluded, changing the film?s most famous line to reflect the ceremony?s time of day.

The heartwarming, poignant moment continued after Bridges finished, as the actors knelt at each other?s feet, before rising to warmly embrace.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2017)

JUSTICE LEAGUE - Official Trailer 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2017)

It wasn't Samurai Jack on the channel tonight. April Fools

Rick and Morty Season 3 Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2017)

Preacher season 2 June 25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziF6gvIGC3g


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2017)

Legendary Comic Don Rickles Dies at 90 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...s-at-90/ar-BBzuEB9?li=AA2qN5v&ocid=spartandhp

Legendary comic Don Rickles, a rapid-fire insulting machine who for six decades earned quite a living making fun of people of all creeds and colors and everyone from poor slobs to Frank Sinatra, has died. He was 90.

Rickles died Thursday at his home in Los Angeles of kidney failure, publicist Paul Schrifin announced.

Sarcastically nicknamed "Mr. Warmth," Rickles had mock disdain for stars, major public figures and all those who paid to see him, tweaking TV audiences and Las Vegas showroom crowds with his acerbic brand of takedown comedy. A good guy and devoted husband away from the stage, Rickles the performer heartlessly laid into everyone he encountered - and they loved it. 

After toiling in relative obscurity for years as a more conventional stand-up comedian, Rickles unwittingly discovered his biggest laughs came when he turned the table on his hecklers. His career then skyrocketed after he insulted the hot-tempered Sinatra, who normally did not take kindly to such treatment.

When the superstar singer and actor walked into a Hollywood club in 1957 where Rickles was performing, the comedian greeted the "Chairman of the Board" from the stage: "Make yourself at home Frank. Hit somebody." Sinatra roared - with laughter.

With Sinatra's endorsement, Rickles began his comedic assault on people famous and not so famous - Jews, Asians, African Americans, the Irish, Puerto Ricans, red-headed women, short guys, you name it - with tremendous results. He referred to stupid people as "hockey pucks," and in 1959, he signed for his first Las Vegas appearance, in the lounge of the Hotel Sahara. 

In 1985, when Sinatra was asked to perform at Ronald Reagan's second Inaugural Ball, he insisted that Rickles accompany him for a comedy routine. Rickles, naturally, did not spare the president ("Am I going too fast for you, Ronnie?" he asked) and considered that performance among the highlights of his career.

Rickles was still going strong in June 2012 when, during the American Film Institute's tribute to actress Shirley MacLaine, he joked that he "shouldn't make fun of the blacks. President Obama is a personal friend of mine. He was over to the house yesterday, but the mop broke."

Rickles honed his reputation in numerous appearances on The Dean Martin Celebrity Roasts that ran on NBC from the mid-1970s to the mid-80s. The specials provided a perfect venue for Rickles to unleash his caustic brand of humor on such visiting dignitaries as Sinatra, Reagan, Bob Hope, Lucille Ball, Kirk Douglas, Sammy Davis Jr. and Mr. T.

Johnny Carson provided Rickles a late-night stage by making him one of The Tonight Show's most-frequent guests. On one memorable moment in 1968, Rickles cozied up to a half-naked Carson during a sketch with two Japanese female masseuses and said, "I'm so lonely, Johnny!" Carson threw him in a bathtub. More recently, he was a regular guest on Late Show With David Letterman, in which the CBS host treated Rickles like royalty. 

Rickles intermittently played in movies, highlighted by Kelly's Heroes (1970), where he co-starred with Clint Eastwood as Sgt. Crapgame, an Army black-marketer who had no compunction about cutting favorable deals with the Nazis.

He also played opposite beach bunny Annette Funicello in such movies as Pajama Party (1964) and Beach Blanket Bingo (1965), appeared as a Vegas slime-ball in Martin Scorsese's Casino (1975) and voiced the cranky Mr. Potato Head in the Toy Story films.

Donald Jay Rickles was born in the New York borough of Queens on May 8, 1926. Following high school, he served in the U.S. Navy during World War II, then studied acting and graduated from the American Academy of Dramatic Arts.

At age 32, Rickles landed a small part in Robert Wise's submarine drama Run Silent, Run Deep (1958), starring Clark Gable. Two years later, he was cast in The Rat Race with Tony Curtis and Debbie Reynolds.
Not surprisingly, Rickles found there weren't many leading roles for a paunchy 5-foot-6 balding man. So, he worked up a nightclub act. After his Sinatra encounter, he perfected his bite and would land gigs in all the Vegas hotels: the Riviera, the Golden Nugget, the Desert Inn and the Sahara.

Rickles would come onstage accompanied by the old Spanish bullfight song "La Virgen de la Macarena," a subtle signal that someone was about to be metaphorically gored.
Flush with his casino successes, Rickles cut two best-selling comedy albums in the '60s: Hello, Dummy! and Don Rickles Speaks.

Success as a star of his own TV series eluded him. He played Naval Petty Officer Otto Sharkey in NBC's CPO Sharkey, which ran from 1976-78, and a used car salesman and father of Richard Lewis in Daddy Dearest, quickly canceled by Fox in 1993. He had two series titled The Don Rickles Show; each ran a handful of episodes. For one season in the '80s, he hosted ABC's Foul-Ups, Bleeps & Blunders with singer Steve Lawrence.

Rickles' TV guest appearances include episodes of The Twilight Zone, Wagon Train, Burke's Law, The Dick Van Dyke Show, The Beverly Hillbillies, Gomer Pyle, U.S.M.C., I Dream of Jeannie, I Spy, Get Smart (alongside his buddy, Don Adams), Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In, Sanford and Son, The Bernie Mac Show and Hot in Cleveland.

In 1965, Rickles married Barbara Sklar, who survives him. The couple, who often vacationed with deadpan comic Bob Newhart and his wife, Virginia, had two children, Mindy and Larry. His son, who produced the HBO documentary Mr. Warmth: The Don Rickles Project, died in December 2011 at age 41.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2017)

John Simm to return as the Master in Doctor Who

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/entries/9ecdaaa1-10e1-45a7-a266-bdd7a1adcdf2

John Simm will return as the Master to battle the Doctor (Peter Capaldi), new companion Bill Potts (Pearl Mackie) and Nardole (Matt Lucas) in the forthcoming series of Doctor Who.

John Simm says: ?I can confirm that it?s true, thanks to the power of time travel I?m back. It?s always a pleasure to work with this great team of people and I can?t wait for you all to see what the Master gets up to in the next series. ?

Steven Moffat, writer and executive producer, says: "Nothing stays secret for long on Doctor Who but you'll have to wait a little bit longer to see exactly what the Master is up to and how he makes his return to face the Doctor. It?s been a huge pleasure to have fan favourites John Simm and Michelle Gomez face to face in the same role! It?s not often you get to see a solo personality clash."

John Simm was last seen as the Master on New Year?s Day 2010. Viewers will have to wait to see exactly when and how the Master will return to the new series, which starts on Saturday 15 April at 7:20pm on BBC One.
As previously announced, Doctor Who series 10 will also star Michelle Gomez as Missy ? a later regeneration of the Master. Other returning foes include the Daleks, the Ice Warriors and ? returning for the first time in over 50 years ? the Mondasian Cybermen. An exciting line up of new faces and adversaries will debut across the series, including adorable-but-deadly Emojibots and David Suchet as the Landlord.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2017)

'Jewel in the Crown' actor Tim Pigott-Smith dies at 70 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...s-at-70/ar-BBzxGxn?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

LONDON ? Tim Pigott-Smith, a versatile British actor who recently played Prince Charles on stage and screen, has died at the age of 70.

The actor's agent, John Grant, says Pigott-Smith died Friday. Grant called him "one of the great actors of his generation ... a gentleman and a true friend."

Pigott-Smith was already a veteran of stage and screen when he came to international attention as a sadistic police officer in British-controlled India in the 1980s miniseries "The Jewel in the Crown."

The show became a global sensation, and Pigott-Smith said it "changed my life." 

Born in Rugby, central England in 1946, Pigott-Smith trained at the Bristol Old Vic theater school and built up a diverse career on stage, television and film. He became a regular on British TV screens in everything from "Doctor Who" to "Downton Abbey," and had roles in movies including "V for Vendetta," ''Gangs Of New York" and the James Bond thriller "Quantum Of Solace."

He is due to appear onscreen with Judi Dench in Stephen Frears' historical drama "Victoria and Abdul," due for release in Britain in September. 

He recently won Olivier and Tony award nominations for the London and New York runs of the play "King Charles III," which imagines disastrous events after the current heir to the British throne becomes king. He reprised the role for a TV adaptation.

Pigott-Smith is survived by his wife Pamela Miles and their son Tom.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4sTOJz7uqo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2017)

Thor: Ragnarok 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7MGUNV8MxU


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2017)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi Teaser Trailer #1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qsg0fku78o


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2017)

?Kingsman: The Golden Circle? Red Band Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWiXx2c9tVY


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2017)

Roger Moore, James Bond Star, Dies at 89 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...s-at-89/ar-BBBs2T0?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Roger Moore, the handsome English actor who appeared in seven films as James Bond and as Simon Templar on ?The Saint? TV series, has died in Switzerland after a short battle with cancer. He was 89.

His family issued an announcement on Twitter: ?It is the heaviest of hearts, we must share the awful news that our father,*Sir Roger Moore, passed away today.*We are all devastated.?

Moore appeared in more official Bond pics than his friend Sean Connery over a longer period of time, and while Connery?s fans were fiercely loyal, polls showed that many others favored Moore?s lighter, more humorous take on 007.

In 1972, Moore was asked to join Her Majesty?s Secret Service. He took on the mantle of 007 for 1973?s ?Live and Let Die,? which would lead to six more turns as England?s top spy. In addition to reviving the franchise at the B.O. after waning prospects at the end of Connery?s run, the new James Bond relied on more humor in stories that cranked up the camp.

Moore as Bond began to shake off the Connery comparisons and pick up speed after 1977?s ?The Spy Who Loved Me? launched the series into super-blockbuster status, raking in $185.4 million worldwide. Next up, the outer space-traveling ?Moonraker? (1979) cumed $202 million and 1981?s ?For Your Eyes Only? took $194 million.

?Octopussy? (1983) marked a downward turn in the franchise?s fortunes, with B.O. of $183.7 million, and 1985?s ?A View to a Kill? saw the actor ready to surrender his license to kill, taking in a little over $150 million.

The young actor came to the U.S. in 1953. MGM signed him to a contract and he received supporting work on several pictures.*He played a tennis pro in 1954?s ?The Last Time I Saw Paris,? with Elizabeth Taylor. The role was one of several in the ?50s that hinged on his tall, athletic good looks. He would often play royalty or military characters.

Moore had his first taste of smallscreen stardom from 1956-58 as the lead, Sir Winfred, in ITV?s ?Ivanhoe.? While still drawing film roles, he would continue to star in TV programs, following ?Ivanhoe? with short-lived ABC Western ?The Alaskans? and replacing James Garner in ?Maverick? in 1960-61 (Moore played British cousin Beau Maverick). By the time he arrived on ?Maverick,? its popularity was waning, but Moore won over the cast and crew with his good humor and charm, on-set qualities for which the actor would be known throughout his career.

In 1962, Moore began playing one of the roles that would define his celebrity, dashing thief Simon Templar, who would steal from rich villains each week on ?The Saint.? The show ran 118 episodes, transitioning from B&W to color and finally wrapping in 1969. The British skein initially ran in syndication in the States but was part of NBC?s primetime schedule from 1967-69.

Stories would feature exotic locales, beautiful women and plenty of action, elements shared with the bigscreen tales about a certain British spy of the era. Ironically, it was the ?Saint? contract that prevented Moore from competing for the role of 007 when Sean Connery was cast in 1962?s ?Dr. No.?

Moore returned to the bigscreen with a pair of forgettable thrillers in ?69 and ?70. Despite having sworn off TV, he was subsequently lured back for ?The Persuaders.? The show, which featured Moore and Tony Curtis as millionaire playboy crime-fighters, ran only one season; it was successful in Europe but failed in its run on ABC in the U.S.

During his 13 years as 007, Moore landed feature roles in other actioners, but none that would compete with the Bond franchise. Movies from that period include 1978?s ?The Wild Geese,? with Richard Burton and Richard Harris, and 1980?s ?ffolkes? with James Mason and David Hedison, who played CIA agent Felix Leiter in ?Live and Let Die.?

The actor took great fun in skewering his slick image offscreen and on-, including appearances in ?Cannonball Run? and TV?s ?The Muppet Show,? in which he struck out with Miss Piggy; in the 2002 comedy ?Boat Trip,? he played a flamboyant homosexual with some Bond-like elements, and in 2004 he lent his voice to animated short ?The Fly Who Loved Me.?

He also occasionally appeared both on the big- and smallscreen. He appeared in the Spice Girls feature ?Spice World,? provided a voice for ?The Saint? feature in 1997, appeared in an episode of ?Alias? in 2003 and had a role in the 2013 telepic version of ?The Saint? starring Eliza Dushku.

Moore did quite a bit of voicework in the 2000s in pics including ?Here Comes Peter Cottontail,? ?Agent Crush,? ?Gnomes and Trolls: The Forest Trial,? ?De vilde svaner? and 2010?s ?Cats and Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore,? whose title was an allusion to Bond girl Pussy Galore of ?Goldfinger?; his ?Cats and Dogs? character was Tab Lazenby.

He*became a UNICEF goodwill ambassador in 1991 and had been an active advocate for children?s causes. In 1999, he was honored by the British government with the title Commander of the British Empire.

Moore was born in Stockwell, South London. Despite health problems, Moore excelled at school and took an early interest in art and drawing. His grammar school education was interrupted by the start of WWII; he and his mother spent most of the war in Amersham, 25 miles outside of London.

In 1943, Moore decided to leave school and pursue work in animation at Publicity Pictures Prods., where he was a junior trainee in cartooning. But mishandling of some celluloid brought a swift conclusion to that career path.

Moore began his long acting career during the summer of 1944, when a friend recommended that he seek work as an extra on the film ?Caesar and Cleopatra,? which brought Moore a walk-on role and the attention of co-director Brian Desmond Hurst, who was impressed with the looks of the tall, thin young man and secured him extra parts in two subsequent pics.*With the support of Hurst, Moore auditioned for and was admitted to the Royal Academy of Dramatic Arts.

In 1945, Moore was called up for national service and, after basic training, was recommended for the Intelligence Corps. ?The only reason they commissioned me was I looked good in a uniform,? Moore joked of his military career.

The actor?s autobiography, ?My Word Is My Bond,? was published in 2008; his other books include memoir ?One Lucky Bastard? and ?Bond on Bond.? In recent*years he toured with a popular one-man show, ?An Evening With Roger Moore.?

Moore was married to skater Doorn Van Steyn, singer Dorothy Squires, Italian actress Luisa Mattioli and finally to Danish-Swedish multimillionaire Kristina ?Kiki? Tholstrup.*He is survived by Tholstrup; a daughter, actress Deborah Moore; and two sons, Geoffrey Moore, an actor, and Christian Moore, a film producer.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2017)

Rick Moranis Will Return to Acting for the First Time in 20 Years

http://nerdist.com/rick-moranis-returns-acting-mckenzie-brothers-canadian-benefit/

Thanks to movies like Spaceballs and the Honey, I Shrunk The Kids franchise, Rick Moranis was one of comedy?s biggest film stars of the ?80s and ?90s, but we haven?t heard much from the actor since then. He hasn?t appeared in a live-action film since 1997, when he decided to step away from acting and focus on his family. In the last 20 years, the only movie work Moranis has done is a few voice roles in animations, but now he?s making a (small) comeback (via The Hollywood Reporter).

On SCTV, Saturday Night Live, and the movie Strange Brew, Moranis and Dave Thomas (not the Wendy?s guy) hosted a parody talk show called Great White North as*Bob and Doug McKenzie, a pair of brothers who were walking Canadian stereotypes. Now, Thomas? nephew Jake has suffered a spinal cord injury that?s left him paralyzed from the waist down, so Thomas has organized a benefit concert in Toronto on July 18. It?s for this special occasion that Moranis will reunite with his fellow McKenzie brother to act once again.

The event is set to be filled to the brim with Canadian comedy legends: Martin Short is hosting (and he?ll make an appearance as Jiminy Glick as well), and also attending are Dan Aykroyd, Eugene Levy, Paul Shaffer, and others.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOTeru2apEg


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2017)

Black Panther Teaser Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxWvtMOGAhw


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2017)

Deadpool 2 now filming


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2017)

Director Neill Blomkamp releases short film Rakka 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQ2t_yNHQs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2017)

Stephen Furst Dies: ?Animal House?, ?St. Elsewhere? Actor Was 63 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...-was-63/ar-BBCOEzI?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Actor*Stephen Furst, best known for his performance as the hapless Flounder in Animal House and put-upon rookie doc Eliott Axelrod on St. Elsewhere, died yesterday due to complications from diabetes.

His death was announced by his sons Nathan and Griffith Furst, who asked that fans ?celebrate *his life by watching one of his movies or use one of his bits to make someone else laugh ? really, really hard.? See their entire statement.

Furst had a couple of small credits before landing the part of Kent ?Flounder? Dorfman in 1978?s Animal House. He went on to reprise the role in TV?s short-lived Delta House in 1979.
Guest credits on series like The Jeffersons, Chips and Newhart preceded his second most-memorable role, as Dr. Axelrod on the groundbreaking St. Elsewhere, a performance by turns comic and dramatic as he was forever subjected to the ire of William Daniels? tyrannical Dr. Mark Craig.

He later played Vir Cotto in the 1994-98 Babylon 5, and was the voice of Booster in TV?s Buzz Lightyear of Star Command, among numerous other roles. He was also a spokesperson for the American Diabetes Association.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2017)

American Assassin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSzXluYfaBs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2017)

Michael Nyqvist, ?Girl With the Dragon Tattoo? Star, Dies at 56 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...s-at-56/ar-BBDmNPW?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Swedish actor Michael Nyqvist, who starred in the original ?The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo? films alongside Noomi Rapace, died on Tuesday following a battle with lung cancer, his representative confirmed. He was 56.

?On behalf of Michael Nyqvist?s representatives and family, it is with deep sadness that I can confirm that our beloved Michael, one of Sweden?s most respected and accomplished actors, has passed away quietly surrounded by family after a year long battle with lung cancer,? said his rep in a statement. ?Michael?s joy and passion were infectious to those who knew and loved him. His charm and charisma were undeniable, and his love for the arts was felt by all who had the pleasure of working with him.?

Though best known for his role in the Swedish ?The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo? trilogy, Nyqvist also broke into American film. He played the villain alongside Tom Cruise in ?Mission: Impossible ? Ghost Protocol? and starred as Viggo Tarasov in ?John Wick? with Keanu Reeves.

Nyqvist first garnered international attention as Mikael Blomkvist in ?Millennium,? a six-part television series based on Stieg Larsson?s books following Lisbeth Salander. The series aired on Swedish television in six parts, and was expanded on three theatrically released films in 2009: ?The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo,? ?The Girl Who Played With Fire,? and ?The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet?s Nest.?

The Swedish series? success helped spawn an American film adaptation, which was released in 2011. Daniel Craig took over Nyqvist?s role as Blomkvist, and Rooney Mara starred as Lisbeth Salander.

Nyqvist found his first big breakthrough in 2000 with Lukas Moodysson?s ?Together.? The dramedy starred Nyqvist as a misguided husband with anger issues, and earned him his first Guldbagge Award nomination for best actor.

He also appeared in ?Colonia? (2015), starring Emma Watson and Daniel Br?hl, and in Donovan Marsh?s 2017 action-thriller ?Hunter Killer? with Gerard Butler and Gary Oldman.
His additional Swedish film credits include ?As It Is in Heaven? (2004), ?Suddenly? (2006), ?The Black Pimpernel? (2007), and ?The Guy in the Grave Next Door? (2002), for which Nyqvist won a Guldbagge Award for best actor for his role as Benny the farmer. He also appeared in American films ?Frank and Lola,? ?Disconnect,? and ?Europa Report.?

Nyqvist was an author as well, publishing autobiographical memoir ?Just After Dreaming? (?N?r barnet lagt sig? in Swedish) in 2010. The novel was a compilation of memories from his childhood, and details his life from his adoption as a baby to tracking down his biological parents at age 30.

He is survived by his wife, Catharina, and their children, Ellen and Arthur.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2017)

Marvel's Inhumans - Official Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sYF1SXcWqQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2017)

Joan Lee, Wife of Marvel Comics Legend Stan Lee, Dies at 93 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...end-stan-lee-dies-at-93/ar-BBDVAOk?li=BBmkt5R

Joan Lee, the wife of Marvel Comics legend Stan Lee, died Thursday in Los Angeles. She was 93.

"I can confirm the sad news that Joan Lee passed away this morning quietly and surrounded by her family," a*spokesperson for Stan Lee and his family said in a statement to The Hollywood Reporter. "The family ask that you please give them time to grieve and respect their privacy during this difficult time."

Joan Lee suffered a stroke earlier in the week and was hospitalized, according to sources.

The former British hat model and Lee were married on Dec. 5, 1947, and were by all accounts hopelessly devoted to each other. They had two children: J.C. (Joan Celia), who was born in 1950, and Jan, who died three days after her birth in 1953.

Last year, Lee recounted how he met his wife in a story for The Hollywood Reporter that celebrated his 75th anniversary in comics. After a childhood sweetheart wed another woman, Joan Clayton impulsively married an American soldier during World War II and moved to New York, where she was extremely unhappy. Meanwhile, a cousin of Lee's wanted to set up the struggling writer with a hat model. Lee tells what happened next:
"When I was young, there was one girl I drew; one body and face and hair. It was my idea of what a girl should be. The perfect woman. And when I got out of the Army, somebody, a cousin of mine, knew a model, a hat model at a place called Laden Hats. He said, 'Stan, there's this really pretty girl named Betty. I think you'd like her. She might like you. Why don't you go over and ask her to lunch.' Blah, blah, blah.

"So I went up to this place. Betty didn't answer the door. But Joan answered, and she was the head model. I took one look at her - and she was the girl I had been drawing all my life. And then I heard the English accent. And I'm a nut for English accents! She said, 'May I help you?' And I took a look at her, and I think I said something crazy like, 'I love you.' I don't remember exactly. But anyway, I took her to lunch. I never met Betty, the other girl. I think I proposed to [Joan] at lunch."

In those days, the quickest way to get divorced was to move to Nevada and stay for six weeks to establish residency. Soon after Joan arrived in Reno, Stan received a letter from her addressed to "Jack," and that worried him.
"Now I'm not the smartest guy in world," recalled Lee. "I know my name isn't 'Jack.' And so why did she write 'Dear*Jack?' Maybe I better go to Reno and see what's going on. I got there and she was waiting for me. And there's three guys with her. They all look like John Wayne. Big Western guys! Rugged! And I get off the plane fresh from New York with my little pork pie hat and a little scarf and my gloves. And she's with me. I thought, 'I don't have a chance.' Luckily, I had a chance."

A judge granted Joan her divorce and about an hour later, he married her and Lee in a room next door.

The couple returned to New York, where Lee worked at Marvel Comics forerunner Timely/Atlas Comics, a job he initially landed because his cousin Martin Goodman owned the company. Comics were a middling enterprise until Lee and Jack Kirby co-created The Fantastic Four in 1961 (followed by the Hulk, Avengers, Iron Man, X-Men and other characters) and turned the company, renamed Marvel Comics, into a pop culture powerhouse.

In some versions of the origin of the Fantastic Four, Lee credits Joan with inspiring him. He was depressed about his career (Lee had dreams of becoming a serious novelist) and the state of comics (the industry in the 1950s was dominated by stories of war, science fiction and romance, genres he didn't like) and contemplated leaving the business.

"Before you quit," Joan told him, "why don't you write one comic you are proud of?" And thus was born the Fantastic Four.

In 1981, the Lees moved from New York City to California so Stan could work on developing Marvel TV and film projects. Joan did voice work on two 1990s animated Marvel shows, Fantastic Four (as Miss Forbes) and Spider-Man (as Madame Web). She also made a cameo in 2016's X-Men: Apocalypse. *

Joan Lee also wrote a 1987 novel, The Pleasure Palace, about a man striving to build the most luxurious ocean liner ever while romancing several women at once. According to her daughter, she had three more unpublished but finished novels at home).


----------



## bangalore (Jul 10, 2017)

thank you so much for your help i really appreciate it...





























































































































 MS Ramaiah Medical College Admission 
 MVJ Medical College Admission 
Rajarajeswari Medical College Admission
Sapthagiri Institute of Medical Sciences Admission
Vydehi Institute Of Medical Sciences Admission
Acharya Institute of Technology Admission
Bangalore Institute Of Technology Admission
JSS Academy of Technical Education Admission
 New Horizon College of Engineering Admission 
Nitte Meenakshi Institute of Technology Admission 
Sir M Visvesvaraya Institute of Technology Admission


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2017)

BBC Reveals First Female 'Doctor Who' Lead 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/bb...ho-lead/ar-BBEvU90?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

The BBC on Sunday revealed Jodie Whittaker as the 13th Doctor for hit series Doctor Who.*

She will be the first female lead for the*sci-fi series on the U.K. public broadcaster. Current lead Peter Capaldi*will leave his role after this year's Christmas special.

The BBC had on Friday announced that it would unveil the new Doctor after the men's Wimbledon final, taking fans by surprise. Among the various names thrown out by bookies as contenders for the Doctor Who lead role have been the likes of Fleabag creator and star Phoebe Waller-Bridge, Death in Paradise actor Kris Marshall and even Tilda Swinton.

Capaldi first stepped into the Tardis in 2013 and is set to leave at the same time as showrunner Steven Moffat exits the show.

Earlier this year,*Pearl Mackie was tapped to play the first openly gay companion to the space-hopping doc.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2017)

Martin Landau, Oscar winner for 'Ed Wood,' dies at 89 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...s-at-89/ar-BBEyVCI?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Oscar-winning actor Martin Landau, most closely associated with scene-stealing character turns in such films as ?North by Northwest,? ?Crimes and Misdemeanors? and ?Ed Wood? as well as the classic TV series ?Mission: Impossible,? died Saturday in Los Angeles, according to his publicist. He had been hospitalized at UCLA where he experienced complications. He was 89.

The lanky, offbeat-looking veteran of the Actors Studio, for he which he was currently West Coast co-artistic director, had many ups and downs in his career. *His greatest successes (three Oscar nominations and one win) came later in life when he returned to character roles like the one that first won him notice, as James Mason?s sinister gay henchman in Alfred Hitchcock?s ?North by Northwest.?

He was Emmy-nominated five times, and most of his leading man roles came on television, most notably as Rollin Hand, a master of disguise on ?Mission: Impossible.? He later spent a couple of years starring in syndicated sci-fi series ?Space: 1999,? on which, as with ?Mission: Impossible,? he co-starred with then-wife Barbara Bain.

After a dry spell, his career roared back to life in the late 1980s when Francis Ford Coppola cast him in ?Tucker: The Man and His Dream,? which brought Landau the first of three supporting noms. It was, he reminded one journalist, the first time this ?Jewish kid from Brooklyn? took a role that called for him to play Jewish.

An even more impressive turn as a successful Jewish ophthalmologist haunted by a secret in Woody Allen?s drama ?Crimes and Misdemeanors? brought him an Oscar nomination for the second year in a row.
In 1994 came the part of a lifetime for a character actor, the dying, once-famous screen ghoul Bela Lugosi, in Tim Burton?s whacked-out ?Ed Wood.? Landau won the supporting actor Oscar. 

Landau made his first bigscreen impression in Alfred Hitchcock?s action suspenser ?North by Northwest,? playing the villain who does Mason?s dirty work. The role led to a major supporting role in the epic ?Cleopatra,? on which Landau spent a year, only to find most of his role as General Rufio on the cutting-room floor. ?What could I do?? he later lamented. ?They couldn?t cut Richard Burton or Elizabeth Taylor.?
During the 1960s he had character roles in ?The Greatest Story Ever Told,? ?Nevada Smith? and ?The Hallelujah Trail.?

Landau had been doing television work since the 1950s but got busy in TV in the mid-?60s, with several guest appearances on sci-fier ?The Outer Limits? and spy skein ?The Man From U.N.C.L.E.? He was producer Gene Roddenberry?s first choice for the role of Spock on ?Star Trek,? but the role wound up going to Leonard Nimoy after Landau opted for ?Mission: Impossible.? (Nimoy would later take a recurring role on ?Mission: Impossible.?)
On the enormously successful ?Mission: Impossible,? Landau and Bain played well off one another and with the rest of the regular ensemble, which included Peter Graves. Landau stayed with the series for three years, through 1969, drawing Emmy nominations three years in a row. He said his reason for leaving (and Bain?s as well) was artistic differences over the general direction of the show, though others claim salary demands were the real problem.

However, roles in ?A Town Called Hell,? ?Operation Snafu? and another villain role in ?They Call Me Mister Tibbs? didn?t result in major acclaim.

Television came to the rescue again with the two-year run of ?Space: 1999? in the mid-?70s. Numerous TV movie turns reached a nadir with ?The Harlem Globetrotters on Gilligan?s Island? in 1981.
He and Bain divorced, and Landau spent the ?80s in roles in mostly obscure films. He also worked as an acting teacher.

After the successes of ?Tucker,? ?Crimes and Misdemeanors? and ?Ed Wood,? Landau had a steady stream of mostly supporting work on the bigscreen from the mid-?90s through the late 2000s.

He brought poignancy to his role as a judge in ?City Hall? and played Gepetto in ?The Adventures of Pinocchio.? He contributed a memorable turn to ?The X-Files? movie in 1998, worked for Burton again in ?Sleepy Hollow? and took roles in ?Rounders,? ?The Majestic? and ?Hollywood Homicide.?

He had a series of roles in small films including 2006?s ?David and Fatima? and starred in 2008?s ?Harrison Montgomery.?

There was also higher-profile work: Landau starred with Judy Parfitt in 2004 Holocaust drama ?The Aryan Couple.? He also had a role in ?City of Ember? and did voicework for the 2009 animated feature ?9? and 2012?s ?Frankenweenie.?

Landau provided voices for the 1997 Oscar-winning documentary ?The Long Way Home? and appeared as himself in the docus ?Off the Menu: The Last Days of Chasen?s,? ?Cannes: Through the Eyes of the Hunter? and ?Broadway: The Golden Age, by the Legends Who Were There? (2003) as well as a 2011 ?American Masters? documentary on Woody Allen.

He kept his hand in on the smallscreen as well, starring in the miniseries ?Bonanno: A Godfather?s Story? and appearing as a series regular on the brief ABC series ?The Evidence.? He recurring notably on ?Without a Trace? as Anthony LaPaglia?s father with Alzheimer?s and on ?Entourage? as a washed-up producer, drawing Emmy nominations in 2004 and 2005 for the former and in 2007 for the latter. Most recently he appeared in ?The Last Poker Game? with Paul Sorvino, which screened at the Tribeca Film Festival, and in ?Remember? for director Atom Egoyan.

Also in the 2000s, Landau worked as an acting coach in a venture with director Mark Rydell and screenwriter-playwriter Lyle Kessler.

The Brooklynite started out as a cartoonist, spending four years with the New York Daily News from 1948-51, then turned his attentions to acting. He claimed that he and Steve McQueen were the only two among 2,000 applicants whose auditions gained them admittance to the Actors Studio (of which Landau later became an officer).

Landau did some stage work, most notably touring with the Paddy Chayefsky play ?Middle of the Night? in 1956-57. He married one of the understudies, Bain, whom he met in Curt Conway?s acting classes.
His film debut came in a small role in ?Pork Chop Hill? in 1959, followed by a larger role in ?The Gazebo.? Then he drew attention for his role in ?North by Northwest.?

He is survived by two daughters, writer-producer-casting director Susan Landau Finch and thesp Juliet Landau of ?Buffy the Vampire Slayer? fame, a sister and a granddaughter.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2017)

Kingsman Trailer 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAs76qMuuTs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2017)

Justice League Comic Con Sneak Peek


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2017)

Thor Ragnarok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue80QwXMRHg


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2017)

Doctor Who Christmas Special Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2017)

Icarus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXoRdSTrR-4

http://www.businessinsider.com/icar...acebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-entertainment


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2017)

'Predator' actor Sonny Landham dead at 76 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...d-at-76/ar-AAqiZSE?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

NEW YORK ? Sonny Landham, the muscular action-movie actor who co-starred in "Predator" and "48 Hrs," has died. He was 76.

Landham's sister, Dawn Boehler, said the actor died from congestive heart failure Thursday at a Lexington, Kentucky, hospital. Landham was a brawny, deep-voiced actor and stunt man who played a bit part in Walter Hill's 1979 street-gang thriller "The Warriors" before the director cast him as the trigger-happy criminal Billy Bear in 1982's "48 Hrs."

Landham, who was part Cherokee and Seminole, was perhaps most known for playing the Native American tracker Billy Sole in the 1987 Arnold Schwarzenegger film "Predator."

Landham entered the movie business after working in pornography in the '70s. Later in life, he attempted brief and unsuccessful political campaigns.

He's survived by his son, William, and daughter, Priscilla.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2017)

Jerry Lewis, Mercurial Comedian and Filmmaker, Dies at 91 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...s-at-91/ar-AAqoPlB?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Jerry Lewis, the comedian and filmmaker who was adored by many, disdained by others, but unquestionably a defining figure of American entertainment in the 20th century, died on Sunday morning at his home in Las Vegas. He was 91.

His death was confirmed by John Katsilometes, a columnist for The Las Vegas Review Journal, who spoke to family members.

Mr. Lewis knew success in movies, on television, in nightclubs, on the Broadway stage and in the university lecture hall. His career had its ups and downs, but when it was at its zenith there were few stars any bigger. And he got there remarkably quickly.

Barely out of his teens, he shot to fame shortly after World War II with a nightclub act in which the rakish, imperturbable Dean Martin crooned and the skinny, hyperactive Mr. Lewis capered around the stage, a dangerously volatile id to Mr. Martin?s supremely relaxed ego.

After his break with Mr. Martin in 1956, Mr. Lewis went on to a successful solo career, eventually writing, producing and directing many of his own films.

As a spokesman for the Muscular Dystrophy Association, Mr. Lewis raised vast sums for charity; as a filmmaker of great personal force and technical skill, he made many contributions to the industry, including the invention in 1960 of a device ? the video assist, which allowed directors to review their work immediately on the set ? still in common use.

A mercurial personality who could flip from naked neediness to towering rage, Mr. Lewis seemed to contain multitudes, and he explored all of them. His ultimate object of contemplation was his own contradictory self, and he turned his obsession with fragmentation, discontinuity and the limits of language into a spectacle that enchanted children, disturbed adults and fascinated postmodernist critics.

Jerry Lewis was born on March 16, 1926, in Newark. Most sources, including his 1982 autobiography, ?Jerry Lewis: In Person,? give his birth name as Joseph Levitch. But Shawn Levy, author of the exhaustive 1996 biography ?King of Comedy: The Life and Art of Jerry Lewis,? unearthed a birth record that gave his first name as Jerome.

His parents, Danny and Rae Levitch, were entertainers ? his father a song-and-dance man, his mother a pianist ? who used the name Lewis when they appeared in small-time vaudeville and at Catskills resort hotels. The Levitches were frequently on the road and often left Joey, as he was called, in the care of Rae?s mother and her sisters. The experience of being passed from home to home left Mr. Lewis with an enduring sense of insecurity and, as he observed, a desperate need for attention and affection.

An often bored student at Union Avenue School in Irvington, N.J., he began organizing amateur shows with and for his classmates, while yearning to join his parents on tour. During the winter of 1938-39, his father landed an extended engagement at the Hotel Arthur in Lakewood, N.J., and Joey was allowed to go along. Working with the daughter of the hotel?s owners, he created a comedy act in which they lip-synced to popular recordings.

By his 16th birthday, Joey had dropped out of Irvington High and was aggressively looking for work, having adopted the professional name Jerry Lewis to avoid confusion with the nightclub comic Joe E. Lewis. He performed his ?record act? solo between features at movie theaters in northern New Jersey, and soon moved on to burlesque and vaudeville.

In 1944 ? a 4F classification kept him out of the war ? he was performing at the Downtown Theater in Detroit when he met Patti Palmer, a 23-year-old singer. Three months later they were married, and on July 31, 1945, while Patti was living with Jerry?s parents in Newark and he was performing at a Baltimore nightclub, she gave birth to the first of the couple?s six sons, Gary, who in the 1960s had a series of hit records with his band Gary Lewis and the Playboys. The couple divorced in 1980.

Between his first date with Ms. Palmer and the birth of his first son, Mr. Lewis had met Dean Martin, a promising young crooner from Steubenville, Ohio. Appearing on the same bill at the Glass Hat nightclub in Manhattan, the skinny kid from New Jersey was dazzled by the sleepy-eyed singer, who seemed to be everything he was not: handsome, self-assured and deeply, unshakably cool.

When they found themselves on the same bill again at another Manhattan nightclub, the Havana-Madrid, in March 1946, they started fooling around in impromptu sessions after the evening?s last show. Their antics earned the notice of Billboard magazine, whose reviewer wrote, ?Martin and Lewis do an afterpiece that has all the makings of a sock act,? using showbiz slang for a successful show.

Mr. Lewis must have remembered those words when he was booked that summer at the 500 Club in Atlantic City. When the singer on the program dropped out, he pushed the club?s owner to hire Mr. Martin to fill the spot. Mr. Lewis and Mr. Martin cobbled together a routine based on their after-hours high jinks at the Havana-Madrid, with Mr. Lewis as a bumbling busboy who kept breaking in on Mr. Martin ? dropping trays, hurling food, cavorting like a monkey ? without ever ruffling the singer?s sang-froid.

The act was a success. Before the week?s end, they were drawing crowds and winning mentions from Broadway columnists. That September, they returned to the Havana-Madrid in triumph.

Bookings at bigger and better clubs in New York and Chicago followed, and by the summer of 1948 they had reached the pinnacle, headlining at the Copacabana on the Upper East Side of Manhattan while playing one show a night at the 6,000-seat Roxy Theater in Times Square.

The phenomenal rise of Martin and Lewis was like nothing show business had seen before. Partly this was because of the rise of mass media after the war, when newspapers, radio and the emerging medium of television came together to create a new kind of instant celebrity. And partly it was because four years of war and its difficult aftermath were finally lifting, allowing America to indulge a long-suppressed taste for silliness. But primarily it was the unusual chemical reaction that occurred when Martin and Lewis were side by side.

Mr. Lewis?s shorthand definition for their relationship was ?sex and slapstick.? But much more was going on: a dialectic between adult and infant, assurance and anxiety, bitter experience and wide-eyed innocence that generated a powerful image of postwar America, a gangly young country suddenly dominant on the world stage.

Among the audience members at the Copacabana was the producer Hal Wallis, who had a distribution deal through Paramount Pictures. Other studios were interested ? more so after Martin and Lewis began appearing on live television ? but it was Mr. Wallis who signed them to a five-year contract.

He started them off slowly, slipping them into a low-budget project already in the pipeline. Based on a popular radio show, ?My Friend Irma? (1949) starred Marie Wilson as a ditsy blonde and Diana Lynn as her levelheaded roommate, with Martin and Lewis providing comic support. The film did well enough to generate a sequel, ?My Friend Irma Goes West? (1950), but it was not until ?At War With the Army? (1951), an independent production filmed outside Mr. Wallis?s control, that the team took center stage.

?At War With the Army? codified the relationship that ran through all 13 subsequent Martin and Lewis films, positing the pair as unlikely pals whose friendship might be tested by trouble with money or women (usually generated by Mr. Martin?s character), but who were there for each other in the end.

The films were phenomenally successful, and their budgets quickly grew. Some were remakes of Paramount properties ? Bob Hope?s 1940 hit ?The Ghost Breakers,? for example, became ?Scared Stiff? (1953) ? while other projects were more adventurous.

?That?s My Boy? (1951), ?The Stooge? (1953) and ?The Caddy? (1953) approached psychological drama with their forbidding father figures and suggestions of sibling rivalry; Mr. Lewis had a hand in the writing of each. ?Artists and Models? (1955) and ?Hollywood or Bust? (1956) were broadly satirical looks at American popular culture under the authorial hand of the director Frank Tashlin, who brought a bold graphic style and a flair for wild sight gags to his work. For Mr. Tashlin, Mr. Lewis became a live-action extension of the anarchic characters, like Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck, he had worked with as a director of Warner Bros. cartoons.

Mr. Tashlin also functioned as a mentor to Mr. Lewis, who was fascinated with the technical side of filmmaking. Mr. Lewis made 16-millimeter sound home movies and by 1949 was enlisting celebrity friends for short comedies with titles like ?How to Smuggle a Hernia Across the Border.? These were amateur efforts, but Mr. Lewis was soon confident enough to advise veteran directors like George Marshall (?Money From Home?) and Norman Taurog (?Living It Up?) on questions of staging. With Mr. Tashlin, he found a director both sympathetic to his style of comedy and technically adept.

But as his artistic aspirations grew and his control over the films in which he appeared increased, Mr. Lewis?s relationship with Mr. Martin became strained. As wildly popular as the team remained, Mr. Martin had come to resent Mr. Lewis?s dominant role in shaping their work and spoke of reviving his solo career as a singer. Mr. Lewis felt betrayed by the man he still worshiped as a role model, and by the time filming began on ?Hollywood or Bust? they were barely speaking.

After a farewell performance at the Copacabana on July 25, 1956, 10 years to the day after they had first appeared together in Atlantic City, Mr. Martin and Mr. Lewis went their separate ways.

For Mr. Lewis, an unexpected success mitigated the trauma of the breakup. His recording of ?Rock-a-Bye Your Baby With a Dixie Me
lody,? belted in a style that suggested Al Jolson, became a Top 10 hit, and the album on which it appeared, ?Jerry Lewis Just Sings,? climbed to No. 3 on the Billboard chart, outselling anything his former partner had released.
Reassured that his public still loved him, Mr. Lewis returned to filmmaking with the low-budget, semidramatic ?The Delicate Delinquent? and then shifted into overdrive for a series of personal appearances, beginning at the Sands in Las Vegas and culminating with a four-week engagement at the Palace in New York. He signed a contract with NBC for a series of specials and renewed his relationship with the Muscular Dystrophy Association ? a charity that he and Mr. Martin had long supported ? by hosting a 19-hour telethon.

Mr. Lewis made three uninspired films to complete his obligation to Hal Wallis. He saved his creative energies for the films he produced himself. The first three of those films ? ?Rock-a-Bye Baby? (1958), ?The Geisha Boy? (1958) and ?Cinderfella? (1960) ? were directed by Mr. Tashlin. After that, finally ready to assume complete control, Mr. Lewis persuaded Paramount to take a chance on ?The Bellboy? (1960), a virtually plotless hommage to silent-film comedy that he wrote, directed and starred in, playing a hapless employee of the Fontainebleau Hotel in Miami Beach.

It was the beginning of Mr. Lewis?s most creative period. During the next five years, he directed five more films of remarkable stylistic assurance, including ?The Ladies Man? (1961), with its huge multistory set of a women?s boardinghouse, and, most notably, ?The Nutty Professor? (1963), a variation on ?Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde,? in which Mr. Lewis appeared as a painfully shy chemistry professor and his dark alter ego, a swaggering nightclub singer.
With their themes of fragmented identity and their experimental approach to sound, color and narrative structure, Mr. Lewis?s films began to attract the serious consideration of iconoclastic young critics in France. At a time when American film was still largely dismissed by American critics as purely commercial and devoid of artistic interest, Mr. Lewis?s work was held up as a prime example of a personal filmmaker functioning happily within the studio system.

?The Nutty Professor,? a study in split personality that is as disturbing as it is hilarious, is probably the most honored and analyzed of Mr. Lewis?s films. (It was also his personal favorite.) For some critics, the opposition between the helpless, infantile Professor Julius Kelp and the coldly manipulative lounge singer Buddy Love represented a spiteful revision of the old Martin-and-Lewis dynamic. But Buddy seems more pertinently a projection of Mr. Lewis?s darkest fears about himself: a version of the distant, unloving father whom Mr. Lewis had never managed to please as a child, and whom he both despised and desperately wanted to be.

?The Nutty Professor? transcends mere pathology by placing that division within the cultural context of the Kennedy-Hefner-Sinatra era. Buddy Love was what the midcentury American male dreamed of becoming; Julius Kelp was what, deep inside, he suspected he actually was.

?The Nutty Professor? was a hit. But the studio era was coming to an end, Mr. Lewis?s audience was growing old, and by the time he and Paramount parted ways in 1965 his career was in crisis. He tried casting himself in more mature, sophisticated roles ? for example, as a prosperous commercial artist in ?Three on a Couch,? which he directed for Columbia in 1966. But the public was unconvinced.

He seemed more himself in the multi-role chase comedy ?The Big Mouth? (1967) and the World War II farce ?Which Way to the Front?? (1970). But his blend of physical comedy and pathos was quickly going out of style in a Hollywood defined by the countercultural irony of ?The Graduate? and ?MASH.? After ?The Day the Clown Cried,? his audacious attempt to direct a comedy-drama set in a Nazi concentration amp, collapsed in litigation in 1972, Mr. Lewis was absent from films for eight years. In that dark period, he struggled with an addiction to the pain killer Percodan.

?Hardly Working,? an independent production that Mr. Lewis directed in Florida, was released in Europe in 1980 and in the United States in 1981. It referred to Mr. Lewis?s marginalized position by casting him as an unemployed circus clown who finds fulfillment in a mundane job with the post office. For Roger Ebert, writing in The Chicago Sun-Times, ?Hardly Working? was ?one of the worst movies ever to achieve commercial release in this country,? but the film found moderate success in the United States and Europe and has since earned passionate defenders.

A follow-up in 1983, ?Smorgasbord? (also known as ?Cracking Up?), proved a misfire, and Mr. Lewis never directed another feature film. He did, however, enjoy a revival as an actor, thanks largely to his powerful performance in a dramatic role in Martin Scorsese?s ?The King of Comedy? (1982) as a talk-show host kidnapped by an aspiring comedian (Robert De Niro) desperate to become a celebrity. He appeared in the television series ?Wiseguy? in 1988 and 1989 as a garment manufacturer threatened by the mob, and was memorable in character roles in Emir Kusturica?s ?Arizona Dream? (1993) and Peter Chelsom?s ?Funny Bones? (1995). Mr. Lewis played Mr. Applegate (a.k.a. the Devil) in a Broadway revival of the musical ?Damn Yankees? in 1995 and later took the show on an international tour.

Although he retained a preternaturally youthful appearance for many years, Mr. Lewis had a series of serious illnesses in his later life, including prostate cancer, pulmonary fibrosis and two heart attacks. Drug treatments caused his weight to balloon alarmingly, though he recovered enough to continue performing well into the new millennium. He was appearing in one-man shows as recently as 2016.

Through it all, Mr. Lewis continued his charity work, serving as national chairman of the Muscular Dystrophy Association and, beginning in 1966, hosting the association?s annual Labor Day weekend telethon. Although some advocates for the rights of the disabled criticized the association?s ?Jerry?s Kids? campaign as condescending, the telethon raised about $2 billion during the more than 40 years he was host.

For reasons that remain largely unexplained but were apparently related to a disagreement with the association?s president, Gerald C. Weinberg, the 2010 telethon was Mr. Lewis?s last ? he had been scheduled to make an appearance on the 2011 telethon but did not ? and he had no further involvement with the charity until 2016, when he lent his support via a promotional video. (The telethon was shortened and eventually discontinued.)

During the 1976 telethon, Frank Sinatra staged an on-air reunion between Mr. Lewis and Mr. Martin, to the visible discomfort of both men. A more lasting reconciliation came in 1987, when Mr. Lewis attended the funeral of Mr. Martin?s oldest son, Dean Paul Martin Jr., a pilot in the California Air National Guard who had been killed in a crash. They continued to speak occasionally until Mr. Martin died in 1995.

In 2005, Mr. Lewis collaborated with James Kaplan on ?Dean and Me (A Love Story),? a fond memoir of his years with Mr. Martin in which he placed most of the blame for their breakup on himself. Among Mr. Lewis?s other books was ?The Total Film-Maker,? a compendium of his lectures at the film school of the University of Southern California, where he taught, beginning in 1967.

In 1983, Mr. Lewis married SanDee Pitnick, and in 1992 their daughter, Danielle Sara, was born.

Although the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences never honored Mr. Lewis for his film work, he received the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award for his charitable activity in 2009. His many other honors included two stars on the Hollywood Walk of Fame ? one for his movie work, the other for television ? and an induction into the L?gion d?Honneur, awarded by the French government in 2006.

In 2015, the Library of Congress announced that it had acquired Mr. Lewis?s personal archives. In a statement, he said, ?Knowing that the Library of Congress was interested in acquiring my life?s work was one of the biggest thrills of my life.?

Mr. Lewis was officially recognized as a ?towering figure in cinema? at the 2013 Cannes Film Festival. The festival?s tribute to him included the screening of a preliminary cut of ?Max Rose,? Mr. Lewis?s first movie in almost 20 years, in which he starred as a recently widowed jazz pianist in search of answers about his past. The film did not have its United States premiere until 2016, when it was shown as part of a Lewis tribute at the Museum of Modern Art. Also in 2016, he appeared briefly as the father of Nicolas Cage?s character in the crime drama ?The Trust.?

In 2012, Mr. Lewis directed a stage musical in Nashville based on ?The Nutty Professor.? The show, with a score by Marvin Hamlisch and book and lyrics by Rupert Holmes, never made it to Broadway, but Mr. Lewis relished the challenge of directing for the stage, a first for him.

?There?s something about the risk, the courage that it takes to face the risk,? he told The New York Times. ?I?m not going to get greatness unless I have to go at it with fear and uncertainty.??


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2017)

Richard Anderson Dies: Oscar Goldman From ?Six Million Dollar Man? Was 91 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/ri...lion-dollar-man’-was-91/ar-AAr3OZC?li=BBmkt5R

Richard Anderson, the Emmy-nominated actor who played Oscar Goldman in both hit 1970s series The Six Million Dollar Man and The Bionic Woman, died August 31. He was 91.

Anderson?s credits spanned more than 180 film and TV roles over six decades after starting his Hollywood career as a messenger at MGM. But he will be best remembered for playing Goldman, the handler of the bionic duo played by Lee Majors? Steve Austin and Lyndsay Wagner?s Jaime Summers. Combined, the series (Bionic Woman was a spinoff) ran for 150 episodes and spawned several TV movies ? two of which Anderson produced.

?I met Richard in 1967 when he first guest starred on The Big Valley ? we worked together on five episodes,? Majors said. ?In 1974, he joined me as my boss, Oscar Goldman, in The Six Million Dollar Man. Richard became a dear and loyal friend, and I have never met a man like him. I called him ?Old Money.? His always stylish attire, his class, calmness and knowledge never faltered in his 91 years. He loved his daughters, tennis and his work as an actor. He was still the sweet, charming man when I spoke to him a few weeks ago. I will miss you, my friend.?

Said Wagner: ?I can?t begin to say how much I have always admired and have been grateful for the elegance and loving friendship I was blessed to have with Richard Anderson. He will be greatly missed.?
As a character actor, Anderson played everything from cowboys and outlaws to cops, doctors and government officials ? the latter is where Goldman fit in, assigning and hand-holding his bionic spies via the OSI (Office of Scientific Information).

His film credits include the sci-fi classic Forbidden Planet, Stanley Kubrick?s Paths Of Glory, Martin Ritt?s The Long Hot Summer, John Sturges? Escape From Fort Bravo and John Frankenheimer?s Seven Days In May. On the TV side he had roles in Gunsmoke, Hawaii Five-O, Dynasty, Dan August, Perry Mason, The Fugitive, Charlie?s Angels, The A-Team, The Man from U.N.C.L.E., Bonanza, Ironside, Daniel Boone and Murder, She Wrote.

Born in Long Branch, NJ on August 8, 1926, Anderson was raised in New York City until moving to California at age 10. After serving in the Army during World War II he enrolled in the Actors Laboratory in Los Angeles, which later became the Actors Studio in New York. 

He was married to Carol Lee Ladd from 1955-1956, then married Irving Thalberg and Norma Shearer?s daughter Katherine Thalberg from 1961-1973. He is survived by his and Katherine?s three daughters Ashley Anderson, a real estate agent in Montecito; onetime UN ambassador Brooke Anderson; and Deva Anderson, a music supervisor for film and TV at Playtone.

?Our dad was always there for us and showed us by loving example how to live a full and rich life with gratitude, grace, humor and fun,? said Ashley Anderson. Memorial services will be private.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

The Shape of Water

Del Toro: Venice win vindicates sci-fi genres

http://my.xfinity.com/articles/ente...-Latest-bb3c?cid=featuredmovies_media_deltoro

VENICE, Italy (AP) ? The Latest on the Venice Film Festival (all times local):
10 p.m.

Director Guillermo del Toro says his Venice Film Festival victory is a vindication of monster movies, science-fiction movies and other sometimes-derided cinema genres.

Del Toro won the festival's Golden Lion top prize on Saturday for his monster movie "The Shape of Water" ? a rare victory at a top cinema festival for a fantasy film. The Mexican director says it's "a beautiful encouragement, a beautiful act of love, and I think it is something very necessary."

The 52-year-old director says it has been his "life's mission" to show that genre films can be intelligent, artistic and beautiful. His previous films include "Hellboy" and "Pan's Labyrinth."


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

RIP Len Wein

http://www.thewrap.com/len-wein-wolverine-co-creator-x-men-reviver-dies-at-69/

Len Wein, Wolverine Co-Creator and ?X-Men? Reviver, Dies at 69

Wein also co-created DC Comics? Swamp Thing

Len Wein, the influential comics writer who co-created Marvel?s Wolverine and DC?s Swamp Thing, and who helped revive the ?X-Men? series in the 1970s, has died, his friends and industry colleagues said Sunday. He was 69.
The cause of death was not immediately known, but since March, his Twitter feed has detailed several health issues, including a spinal surgery and an abscess on his heel bone. His most recent surgery was Thursday, according to his feed, which included jokes wishing Wein had Wolverine?s quick-healing power.

Wein introduced Wolverine with artists John Romita Sr. and Herb Trimpe. The Canadian mutant debuted in ?The Incredible Hulk? number 181.

In 1975, he wrote and Dave Cockrum illustrated ?Giant Size X-Men #1,? the first new X-Men story in five years, after the original team created by Stan Lee and Jack Kirby slipped from popularity. The new series featured a new team including Wolverine, Nightcrawler, Storm and Colossus rescuing original X-Men Marvel Girl, Iceman and Angel, plus the recruits Havok and Polaris.

Today, the characters Wein introduced have helped bring in more than a billion dollars onscreen in the ?X-Men? and ?Wolverine? films. And Colossus was a key player in the breakout hit ?Deadpool.?

In 1971, Wein and artist Bernie Wrightson also introduced Swamp Thing for DC Comics. He later edited 1980s Swamp Thing stories by Alan Moore, and edited Moore and artist Dave Gibbons? celebrated, genre-bending ?Watchmen.? Both ?Swamp Thing? and ?Watchmen? also led to film adaptations.

In 2013, Wein talked to TheWrap about how much money he was paid for co-creating Wolverine, one of the most profitable creations in comics history.*He said that while he initially received*$15 to $20 for each page he wrote, he received a ?not unreasonable? check for the film ?The Wolverine,? in part because it was named for his character.

He said DC Comics, for which he created the Batman character Lucius Fox (played on film by Morgan Freeman), rewarded him generously.

?When I work for DC, anything I create I get a piece of,? said Wein. ?Lucius Fox, for example, who was in the last trilogy of Batman movies played by Morgan Freeman, bought my new house. At Marvel, I did see a check off ?The Wolverine,? the current film. But as a rule I don?t any of the ancillary money off of all of the toys and soaps and shampoos and skateboards and God knows what else that features the character."

He is survived by his wife, attorney Christine Valada, who provided many of the recent health updates on Wein?s Twitter feed.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2017)

Super Size Me 2

https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/...utm_campaign=global&utm_source=vicecanadafbca


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2017)

Mark LaMura Dies: 'All My Children' Star Was 68 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/ma...ildren-star-was-68/ar-AArPpvo?ocid=spartandhp

Emmy-nominated actor Mark LaMura, known for his role as Mark Dalton on All My Children, has died. LaMura died September 11 from lung cancer. He was 68.

LaMura appeared on All My Children*from 1977 to 1989 and made occasional guest appearances through the ?90s. His character Mark Dalton was the brother of Susan Lucci?s Erica Kane. Lucci remembered LaMura in an Instagram post.*

In addition to All My Children, LaMura also appeared as John Doe in the Star Trek: The Next Generation episode, ?Transfigurations?. He also appeared in several theatrical productions, Shakespearean plays and The Rise Of Dorothy Hale. He portrayed Oscar Madison in the 2013 revival production of The Odd Couple*alongside Jeff Talbott as Felix Unger.*


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2017)

Harry Dean Stanton, ?Big Love,? ?Twin Peaks? Star, Dies at 91 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...s-at-91/ar-AArZi7h?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Harry Dean Stanton, the*actor with a gaunt, bedraggled look who labored in virtual obscurity for decades until a series of roles increased his visibility, including his breakthrough in Wim Wenders? ?Paris, Texas,? died of natural causes Friday in Los Angeles. He was 91.

The actor was also known for his roles in ?Twin Peaks,? ?Big Love,? ?Pretty in Pink? and ?Repo Man.?

He had a high-profile role as manipulative cult leader Roman Grant on HBO polygamy drama ?Big Love,? which ran from 2006-11, and recently appeared as Carl Rodd in the ?Twin Peaks? revival on Showtime.
His most recent film, ?Lucky,? is set to be released by Magnolia on Sept. 29.

Stanton had a good year in 1984, when he turned 58, not only starring in the Wenders pic ? his first ever as leading man ? but in Alex Cox?s popular cult film ?Repo Man.? (That year he also had a small role in John Milius? ?Red Dawn,? shouting ?Avenge me! Avenge me!? to his sons, played by Charlie Sheen and Patrick Swayze, after being captured by Soviet troops invading America.)

In 1986, Stanton hit the mainstream when he played Molly Ringwald?s unemployed father in ?Pretty in Pink.? Even here, however, his character was still more than a little dazed: When wakened by his daughter, his first words are ?Where am I??

Stanton played a fiery Paul/Saul in Martin Scorsese?s controversial 1988 effort ?The Last Temptation of Christ,? but the actor was among those in the film criticized by many as miscast.*Later film roles included a pair of David Lynch films in the early 1990s, ?Wild at Heart? and ?Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me?; Bob Rafelson?s ?Man Trouble,? with Nicholson; ?The Mighty,? with Gena Rowlands and Sharon Stone; ?The Green Mile?; Sean Penn?s ?The Pledge?; Nick Cassavetes? ?Alpha Dog?; and Lynch?s ?Inland Empire.?

?Paris, Texas,? penned by Sam Shepard, was the darling of the Cannes Film Festival, capturing not only the Palme d?Or but other juried awards as well.*Stanton played Travis, who reconnects, after a fashion, with his brother, played by Dean Stockwell, after being lost for four years. Stanton?s performance in the film was not so much powerful as it was intriguingly, sometimes hauntingly, absent.

Roger Ebert said, ?Stanton has long inhabited the darker corners of American noir, with his lean face and hungry eyes, and here he creates a sad poetry.?

In the cheerfully bizarre ?Repo Man,? he played the boozy repo-biz veteran who takes young punk Emilio Estevez under his wing but provides at-best nebulous guidance: ?A repo man?s life is always intense,? or ?The more you drive, the less intelligent you get.?

Stanton was close friends with Jack Nicholson ? Stanton was best man at Nicholson?s 1962 wedding, and they lived together for more than two years after Nicholson?s divorce ? and the character actor?s first step in emerging from obscurity was a part written by Nicholson for him in the 1965 Western ?Ride the Whirlwind.? Stanton played the leader of an outlaw gang; Nicholson told him to ?let the wardrobe do the acting and just play yourself.? ?After Jack said that, my whole approach to acting opened up,? Stanton told Entertainment Weekly.

In the early ?70s Stanton appeared in films including ?Kelly?s Heroes? and ?Two Lane Blacktop?; he also had a small role in ?The Godfather: Part II.?

On the shoot for 1976?s ?The Missouri Breaks,? starring Marlon Brando and Nicholson, Stanton made a long-term friend in Brando when he courageously dissuaded the increasingly eccentric actor from making a foolish choice in his performance.

The actor played one of the doomed crewmen in Ridley Scott?s ?Alien? and a crooked preacher in John Huston?s ?Wise Blood,? and he had a fairly significant role in John Carpenter?s ?Escape From New York? as Brain, who keeps the machines running in the ruined high-security prison Manhattan has become.

In 1983, playwright Sam Shepard got to talking with Stanton at a bar in Sante Fe, N.M., and later offered him the lead role in ?Paris, Texas.? ?I was telling him I was sick of the roles I was playing,? Stanton told the New York Times. ?I told him I wanted to play something of some beauty or sensitivity. I had no inkling he was considering me for the lead in his movie.? He also worked with Shepard in the 1985 ?Fool for Love.?

In a 2011 review of Paolo Sorrentino?s ?This Must Be the Place,? Variety said, ?Like all great directors who make a road movie, Sorrentino captures the physical location as well as the inner transformation, and in keeping with the genre, he also knows Harry Dean Stanton has to be included.?

Stanton did voice work for the Johnny Depp animated film ?Rango? in 2011.*In a 2010 episode of NBC?s ?Chuck,? Stanton reprised his ?Repo Man? character.

Stanton was born in West Irvine, Ky. After serving in the Navy during WWII, he attended the U. of Kentucky, studying journalism and radio and performing in ?Pygmalion,? then pursued an interest in acting by heading to California to study at the Pasadena Playhouse.

He made his smallscreen debut in 1954 in an episode of the NBC show ?Inner Sanctum.? In another early TV role, he was directed by Alfred Hitchcock in an episode of ?Suspicion? called ?Four O?Clock.? (The actor was credited as Dean Stanton in most of his early roles to avoid confusion with the actor Harry Stanton, who died in 1978.)

On the bigscreen, Stanton?s earliest, mostly uncredited work was in Westerns and war pics, debuting in 1957?s ?Tomahawk Trail? and appearing in 1959 Gregory Peck starrer ?Pork Chop Hill.? (He also guested on many TV Westerns, including ?The Rifleman,? ?Have Gun ? Will Travel,? ?Bonanza? and ?Gunsmoke?).

Stanton also led his own band, first known as Harry Dean Stanton and the Repo Men and later simply as the Harry Dean Stanton Band, and would play pickup gigs in L.A. area clubs. Bob Dylan, with whom he worked on Sam Peckinpah?s 1973 film ?Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid,? was a friend. Another friend was Hunter S. Thompson, and Stanton sang at his funeral.

The character actor was the subject of two documentaries: 2011?s ?Harry Dean Stanton: Crossing Mulholland? and Sophie Huber?s 2013 ?Harry Dean Stanton: Partly Fiction,? which featured interviews with Wenders, Shepard, Kris Kristofferson and Lynch.

He never married, though he has said he has ?one or two children.?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> The Shape of Water
> 
> Del Toro: Venice win vindicates sci-fi genres
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbmAo7iSkz0


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2017)

The New Mutants

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwT879-4Wjs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2017)

During Sunday night's two-hour Talking Dead special following The Walking Dead Season 8 premiere, the time frame for The Walking Dead and the Fear the Walking Dead crossover was revealed.
"I can't say much. All I will say is that it's definitely going to happen in 2018, so that's either the back half of season 8, Fear The Walking Dead season 4, or the front half of season 9. One of those options, but before the end of 2018, big crossover," said The Walking Dead creator Robert Kirkman.

"We will know more about it sooner than later, sooner than later," added The Walking Dead showrunner Scott Gimple.
Prior to the announcement, speculation ran rampant among fans of the AMC shows. Many suspected Abraham Ford would join Fear the Walking Dead, based on the mentions of Houston in the show's Season 3 finale and a few cryptic tweets from the actor. Others thought certain characters from Fear would become members of the Whisperer group which Rick's Alexandria bunch will inevitably encounter further down the line.

"I love the fan theories. The Abraham one was certainly intriguing and definitely my favorite," executive producer Greg Nicotero said on After the Dead.
"I will tell you, I've read the first two [Fear the Walking Dead Season 4] outlines, and they're astonishingly good. It really got me very, very excited about the upcoming season," Nicotero said. "I think Andrew [Chambliss] and Ian [Goldberg] have done an amazing job. There's great, great stuff coming up on Fear the Walking Dead next year."

Though Dave Erickson exited Fear the Walking Dead as showrunner following its third season, he is looking forward to the upcoming crossover. "I think it's a good thing for the show," Erickson said. "I think it's something that's going to hopefully galvanize both our modest fanbase and then the much larger Walking Dead fanbase. We'll see what they do. It's interesting because we'd always assumed just because of geography, because of timeline... You can pull anything off but I'm curious to see how they do it."

http://comicbook.com/thewalkingdead/2017/10/23/the-walking-dead-crossover-time-revealed/


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> Ok!
> 
> Let's get this show on the road!



A good watching!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2017)

Characters in Thor Ragnarok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dw9Viz_qYI


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2017)

Doctor Who Christmas Special Preview


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2017)

Avengers Infinity War

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZfuNTqbHE8


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2018)

Slender Man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyCIrXoyRgs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Dominic Rains Transforms Into Kasius

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E8nQHhjTe8


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2018)

Ant-Man and The Wasp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_rTIAOohas


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2018)

Legion season 2 and the Sons of Anarchy spinoff Mayans M.C. coming soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex-YLZfkE8g


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2018)

Solo


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2018)

Venom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_rQ9JD8MgI


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Panther Family Tree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN0PAl-czFI


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2018)

Sandman announcement


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2018)

Legion Season 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmBIn9De-Yc


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2018)

Krypton

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyjTQjcyu4g


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2018)

Upgrade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyB3Ovj1qh4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2018)

Tim O'Connor, Star on 'Peyton Place' and 'Buck Rogers,' Dies at 90 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/t...-rogers-dies-at-90/ar-AAvPn8U?ocid=spartandhp

Tim O'Connor, the busy character actor who portrayed Elliot Carson, Mia Farrow's father and Dorothy Malone's husband, on more than 400 episodes of the 1960s ABC primetime soap Peyton Place, has died. He was 90.
O'Connor died April 5 at his home in Nevada City, California, The Union newspaper reported.

O'Connor also starred as Dr. Elias Huer on the 1979-81 NBC sci-fi series Buck Rogers in the 25th Century, starring Gil Gerard, and on a memorable 1975 episode of All in the Family, he guest-starred as a former sweetheart of Edith's (Jean Stapleton) from Scranton, Pennsylvania, who's interested in rekindling their childhood romance.

In The Naked Gun 2?: The Smell of Fear (1991), O'Connor had a super-brief stint as Fenzwick, "the head of the Society of Petroleum Industry Leaders, better known as S.P.I.L.," and he was twice on Columbo, notably in 1973 as a family lawyer in "Double Shock," in which Martin Landau played twins.

The lanky actor also starred as the captain of a ship hoping to rescue earthlings mired on a distant planet on the 1963 Twilight Zone episode "On Thursday We Leave for Home."

Born on July 3, 1927, on the South Side of Chicago, O'Connor enrolled in a school to study radio acting and engineering. He quickly landed a scholarship at the renowned Goodman Theatre, then worked in local television.
In 1953, he came to New York and did several installments of prestigious DuPont Show of the Month for producer David Susskind, appearing alongside the likes of Jessica Tandy, Boris Karloff and Maureen O'Hara.

O'Connor joined Peyton Place three months into its first season as Elliot, who had been imprisoned for 18 years for murdering his wife (he was innocent, however; the real killer was Mary Anderson's Catherine Peyton Harrington). Elliot then took over the town newspaper, but those days behind bars cast a shadow over him.

As an entry on the Classic TV blog notes: "O'Connor played Elliot as a sage, a man with a new lease on life and a reason to exude optimism, but during the show's long run neither he nor the writers neglected the subterranean well of resentment that Elliot nursed over his lost years in prison. O'Connor's flawless interweaving of these contradictory strands turned into perhaps the most satisfying exercise in character continuity on television during the '60s."

In its heyday, Peyton Place aired as many as three times a week, and O'Connor appeared on 416 episodes, according to IMDb, from 1965-68 until he and Malone were written off the show because, he said, the series was getting too expensive to make.
O'Connor also was on other series like The Fugitive, The Outer Limits, The Rockford Files, Maude, The Streets of San Francisco, Barnaby Jones, M*A*S*H, Gunsmoke, Wonder Woman, Dynasty, Doogie Howser, M.D. and Star Trek: The Next Generation.

More recently, O'Connor co-founded the Children's Theater in Nevada City, served as a director for the town's Foothill Theater Company and appeared with Buck Rogers co-star Erin Gray in Dreams Awake (2011).

He moved to Nevada City in 1982 with his second wife, Sheila. She survives him, as does his son, Timothy.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2018)

How A Quiet Place Kept Quiet


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2018)

Harry Anderson, ?Night Court? Star, Dies at 65

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...t?-star-dies-at-65/ar-AAvXs29?ocid=spartandhp

Harry Anderson, the amiable actor who presided over the NBC comedy ?Night Court? for nine seasons, has died at his home in Asheville, N.C., according to a local media report. He was 65.

Anderson was found at his home by police officers early Monday morning, according to a report by WSPA-TV, the CBS affiliate in Spartanburg, S.C. No foul play was suspected, police told the station.

Anderson was a magician-turned-actor who was known as a rabid fan of jazz singer Mel Torme. The affection for Torme was woven into his TV alter ego, Judge Harry Stone, a quirky character who ruled the bench at a Manhattan night court. The sitcom was a mainstay of NBC from 1984 to 1992. Anderson earned three consecutive Emmy nominations for his work on the show from 1985-1987.

Anderson gained national attention after he guest starred as grifter Harry ?the Hat? Gittes on NBC?s ?Cheers? in the early 1980s. On ?Night Court,? Anderson played a goofy but big-hearted judge who encountered a host of oddball characters and cases every week. 

The series also starred John Larroquette, Richard Moll, Charles Robinson, Marsha Warfield, and Markie Post. Anderson also directed two episodes of the series and wrote or co-wrote five episodes during its long run. 

After ?Night Court,? Anderson co-starred as columnist Dave Barry in the CBS comedy ?Dave?s World,? which ran for four seasons. Anderson moved to New Orleans in 2000 to open the nightclub Oswald?s Speakeasy, where he performed a mix of comedy and magic, and a magic and curio shop dubbed Sideshow.

Anderson logged a guest spot in FX?s ?Son of the Beach? in 2002 and a 2008 appearance on NBC?s ?30 Rock.? But for the most part, he stayed away from Hollywood. He moved to North Carolina in 2006 after New Orleans was ravaged by Hurricane Katrina.

Born in Rhode Island, Anderson reportedly had a difficult childhood and moved frequently with his mother, who he once described in an interview with Playboy as ?a hustler.? He moved to California at the age of 16 to be with his father. He became a street performer and reportedly ran a lucrative shell game on the streets of San Francisco for a time.

Anderson made his way to L.A.?s famed Magic Castle in the early 1980s, where he connected with an agent, according to TCM.com. He made several appearances on ?Saturday Night Live? around this time. After ?Night Court? made him a star, Anderson hosted ?SNL? in 1985.

Anderson?s other credits included guest shots on ?Tales From the Crypt? and HBO?s ?Tanner ?88,? ?Parker Lewis Can?t Lose,? and ?The John Larroquette Show.? He starred in the 1990 ABC miniseries adaptation of Stephen King?s ?It.?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2018)

Bob Dorough, ?Schoolhouse Rock!? Performer and Writer, Dies at 94

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...-writer-dies-at-94/ar-AAwfRGX?ocid=spartandhp

Bob Dorough, the jazz musician who was instrumental in the 1970s educational cartoon series "Schoolhouse Rock!" died Monday in Mt. Bethel, Pennsylvania, a spokesperson for Dorough told TheWrap. He was 94.
During his run with "Schoolhouse Rock!" Dorough wrote and performed iconic numbers including "My Hero, Zero" and "Three Is a Magic Number."

Dorough, born in Arkansas and raised in Texas, took to music early,joining his high school's band and serving three years in a special services army band unit.

Dorough was a conductor, accompany player, arranger and conductor for a number of years before recording his first effort of his own, "Devil May Care," in 1956 for the Bethlehem label. Among the artists Dorough worked with was Miles Davis, recording "Nothing Like You" and "Blue Xmas," both of which Dorough composed, with Davis in 1962.

"In 1971 he received a commission to 'set the multiplication tables to music.' This led to a small industry, being the beginning of ABC-TV's 'Schoolhouse Rock,' Saturday morning cartoons that entertained and instructed unsuspecting children during the years 1973-1985," Dorough's biography reads.

The bio adds, "The impact of this media exposure was unpredictably immense. The show came back for another five years in the 90's and is now enjoying its 40th anniversary with a DVD edition of the entire, five-subject series, for which Dorough worked as the Musical Director."

In 1995, Dorough signed with the prestigious Blue Note Records label, recording three CDs -- "Right on My Way Home," "Too Much Coffee Man" and "Who's On First" -- for the label.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2018)

Gregzs said:


> Harry Anderson, ?Night Court? Star, Dies at 65
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...t?-star-dies-at-65/ar-AAvXs29?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> ...



Night Court star Harry Anderson?s cause of death has been revealed.

Anderson, who died on April 16 at the age of 65, suffered a cardioembolic cerebrovascular accident ? a type of stroke ? according to his death certificateobtained by TMZ.

The certificate also mentions influenza and a heart disease as contributing causes that led to his death.

Anderson died at his home in Asheville, North Carolina, PEOPLE confirmed.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...r-died-of-a-stroke/ar-AAwiCul?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2018)

Venom Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Mv98Gr5pY


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI5bEf-BULU


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2018)

The Predator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJxXpcpcW5E


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2018)

Jared Leto?s Joker Is Getting His Own Movie

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...wn-movie-exclusive/ar-AAygQLL?ocid=spartandhp

Warner Bros. is looking to expand on Jared Leto?s version of the Joker, which debuted in 2016?s ?Suicide Squad,? with a movie of his own.

Sources tell Variety that Leto is set to star and exec produce an untitled standalone film, paving the way for future movies branching from ?Suicide Squad.?

Plot details are currently unknown, but the studio?s idea is to expand on the world created by ?Suicide Squad? and tie into future installments of that property. Warner Bros. already announced that Margot Robbie?s version of Harley Quinn would be getting her own movie with a ?Birds of Prey? feature, and the next goal was setting up a film for Leto?s Joker.

When Warner Bros. announced last fall that it was developing a Joker origin tale from Todd Phillips, the studio emphasized that this did not mean the end for Leto?s Joker. Rather, Phillips? film would fall under a new origins banner that would be separate from the current cinematic DC universe. This new banner would allow multiple actors and versions based on the same character with no overlap, and WB has already tapped Joaquin Phoenix to star in Phillips? Joker pic.

Leto?s Joker, as fans noted, was almost a glorified cameo in ?Suicide Squad.? The Oscar-winner had made it clear following the film?s release that he hoped to expand on the character in future films in a more substantive, if not starring, role.

It?s currently unknown when this film would go into production, as Leto and the studio will now search for a writer. It?s also unclear if this film would shoot before or after the previously announced sequel to ?Suicide Squad,? which is believed to go into production sometime in 2019.

Leto was most recently seen in ?Blade Runner: 2049? and Netflix?s ?The Outsider.? He is repped by CAA and Untitled Entertainment.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2018)

The Girl in the Spider's Web

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQCzrUIxapw


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2018)

Extinction | Official Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ePDPGXkvlw


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2018)

Aquaman - Official Trailer 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDkg3h8PCVU


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2018)

Patrick Stewart to star in new Star Trek TV series

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/p...ek-tv-series/ar-BBLuEB3?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1

It?s really truly happening: Patrick Stewart has been cast in a new Star Trek series. 

Stewart will reprise his iconic character, Jean-Luc Picard, for a CBS All Access series that ?will tell the story of the next chapter of Picard?s life.? 

Stewart himself just announced the news in a surprise appearance at the Las Vegas Star Trek Convention. 

?I will always be very proud to have been a part of Star Trek: The Next Generation, but when we wrapped that final movie in the spring of 2002, I truly felt my time with Star Trek had run its natural course,? Stewart said. ?It is, therefore, an unexpected but delightful surprise to find myself excited and invigorated to be returning to Jean-Luc Picard and to explore new dimensions within him. Seeking out new life for him, when I thought that life was over.?

Stewart added that now, in particular, seems like a good time to bring back the character, who exemplified calm, moral, reasoned leadership. ?During these past years, it has been humbling to hear many stories about how The Next Generation brought people comfort, saw them through difficult periods in their lives or how the example of Jean-Luc inspired so many to follow in his footsteps, pursuing science, exploration and leadership,? he said. ?I feel I?m ready to return to him for the same reason ? to research and experience what comforting and reforming light he might shine on these often very dark times. I look forward to working with our brilliant creative team as we endeavor to bring a fresh, unexpected and pertinent story to life once more.

Star Trek: Discovery showrunner Alex Kurtzman will be an executive producer on the new series, and stated, ?With overwhelming joy, it?s a privilege to welcome Sir Patrick Stewart back to the Star Trek fold. For over 20 years, fans have hoped for the return of Captain Jean-Luc Picard and that day is finally here. We can?t wait to forge new ground, surprise people, and honor generations both new and old.?

CBS isn?t releasing any additional information at this time, such as the show?s title or release date. But Star Trek: Discovery returns in January.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2018)

The Gifted season 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLdEqkMZTmk

"Finish the dishes."


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2018)

Justice League Superman Henry Cavill News Explained

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI5ZV5Y6Wg


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2018)

Captain Marvel Trailer #1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UUeH8DF8uA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2018)

Bumblebee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KL6mk9UNI4


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

*Giant Lab HGH Promotion (BUY 2 get 1 FREE)*



Gregzs said:


> Ok! Let's get this show on the road!


Hello Bro,Glad to contact you.HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit) $180/kitsBuy 2 to get 1 FREE (US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD)If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits. = pay $740 to get 4+2= 6 kits.Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2018)

https://www.tvinsider.com/718139/mark-hamill-knightfall-season-2-talus-photo/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2018)

X-Men: Dark Phoenix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whbar1UW1cs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2018)

Overlord

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84lp_8mnu8k


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2018)

Star Trek Discovery season 2

Spock


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2018)

Glass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBL6COBGjCA


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2018)

Alita: Battle Angel Trailer #2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wNAsdjaOvg


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2018)

Scott Wilson, Star of 'The Walking Dead' and 'In the Heat of the Night,' Dies at 76 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...n-the-heat-of-the-night-dies-at-76/ar-BBO2KYV

Scott Wilson, the veteran character actor perhaps best known to modern audiences as veterinarian Herschel Green on "The Walking Dead," has died at age 76.

The actor, whose death was confirmed on the official Twitter account of the AMC show, appeared in dozens of film and TV shows during his five-decade-plus career and earned a Golden Globe nomination for a supporting role in 1980's "The Ninth Configuration."

The Georgia native moved to Hollywood in the early 1960s and made a big impression in his first feature film, as a murder suspect in 1967's Oscar-winning drama "In the Heat of the Night."

Also in 1967, he starred opposite Robert Blake as a criminal in an adaptation of Truman Capote's "In Cold Blood."

He played working-class mechanic George Wilson in 1974's "The Great Gatsby" opposite Robert Redford ? whose character he killed in a jealous rage.

He was not always on the wrong side of the law, playing one of Charlize Theron's murder victims in 2003's "Monster."

Other film credits include 1983's "The Right Stuff," 1995's "Dead Man Walking," 2001's "Pearl Harbor" and last year's Christian Bale Western "Hostiles."

Wilson joined "The Walking Dead" in season 2 as a farmer and veterinarian who saved the life of the lead Rick's young son, then allowed their gang to stay on his property until the zombies invaded.

Over two seasons, he emerged as a kind of conscience of the group and father figure to Andrew Lincoln's Rick ? until Hershel faced his own gruesome death in season 4, decapitated in front of his daughters.

Despite Hershel's premature demise, showrunner Angela Kang announced Saturday at New York Comic-Con that Wilson would reprise his role during the AMC hit's ninth season, which premieres on Sunday.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2018)

PET SEMATARY Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xS5nzSuuxo


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2018)

'Poltergeist' Actor James Karen Dies at 94

https://comicbook.com/horror/2018/1...6PYE1nWc-s2h_epYtAfS00YY6BhvA7cTib0io592-0N10

James Karen, who starred in films such as Poltergeist, The Return of the Living Dead, and The China Syndrome, has passed away at 94.

Karen's wife Alba confirmed that he had passed away in his home on Tuesday, though the cause of death wasn't confirmed.

In his Hollywood career, Karen earned more than 200 credits, ranging movies and TV shows across various genres. While you might not have known the actor by name, he was an instantly recognizable character actor that contributed his often authoritative presence to a number of different projects.

In Poltergeist, a family moves into a newly-constructed townhouse community, which was developed by Karen's Mr. Teague, only for a series of bizarre occurrences to begin unfolding. When the family's patriarch confronts Teague, he discovers that the developer had relocated a cemetery to make room for the houses, though he opted to save money by moving only the headstones and leaving the corpses underneath the homes.

Karen might have had minimal on-screen time in the film, though his role and the confrontation his character has with Craig T. Nelson are some of the film's most memorable components.

Karen returned to the horror world for 1985's Return of the Living Dead as the manager of a warehouse that held the remains of a zombie that was "killed" during the events of Night of the Living Dead. Unfortunately, the remains are burned, creating a toxic cloud that ultimately turns to rain that resurrects nearby corpses.

While most of the film embraced the inherent goofiness of the premise, Karen's performance gave the film one of its more emotional sequences.

?It was the deal where he figures out he?s becoming a zombie and decides to incinerate himself in the crematorium,? Karen detailed to DVD Talk in 2006. ?He kisses his wedding ring as he goes in. It was a very emotional scene, but it also got me out of being one of the rain-drenched zombies milling around outside the place at the end of the film. I didn?t really want to do all that muddy stuff.?

Karen also appeared in films such as Capricorn One, Mulholland Drive, The Pursuit of Happyness, 13 Days, and dozens more.

On the small screen, Karen appeared in Little House on the Prairie, Seinfeld, The Larry Sanders Show, and The Golden Girls, among many others.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2018)

Once Upon A Deadpool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc3Iq0NySgs


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2018)

Replicas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpJEOpsVWtA


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2018)

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2018)

Godzilla: King of the Monsters - Official Trailer 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDnKuFtdc7A


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2018)

Hellboy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYz-EsjXrtQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2019)

Game of Thrones | Season 8 | Official Tease: Crypts of Winterfell 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA38GCX4Tb0


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2019)

Spider-Man: Far From Home | Teaser Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUFmhKpZKlE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2019)

John Wick: Chapter 3 ? Parabellum Trailer #1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsSPMDe_YWY


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy 85th Tom Baker


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2019)

Tom Baker Answers Fan Questions | Doctor Who: Scratchman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJKQ9jfdBY4


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2019)

Birds of Prey Teaser #1 (2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_FTsR5QfDQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fhOItB0zUM


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2019)

In 2015 Jemaine Clement and Taika Waititi released What We Do in the Shadows, a wonderfully dark humored pseudo-documentary about vampires. Over the past four years, the film has gained quite a dedicated following and now FX Networks has adapted the film into a comedy series of the same name. The show stars Matt Berry, Kayvan Novak, Natasia Demetriou, Harvey Guillen and Mark Proksch.

What We Do in the Shadows is a half-hour comedy series based on the feature film of the same name by co-creators Jemaine Clement and Taika Waititi. Set in New York City, the show follows three vampires who have been roommates for hundreds and hundreds of years.

What We Do in the Shadows premieres on March 27, 2019.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyZi3rJPENs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2019)

The story of David Haller (Dan Stevens) and his tortured minds is gearing up for its conclusion with the upcoming third season of Legion. And after a day full of big Legion news, the show has capped it off with some major casting additions for its final eight episodes.

According to the show's official Twitter account, David's parents have been cast. His mother, Gabrielle, will be played by Stephanie Corneliussen (Mr. Robot, Legends of Tomorrow). Harry Lloyd (Viserys Targaryen on Game of Thrones) will play his father, Charles. Who's better known by his moniker, Professor X.

While Legion has always been a part of the larger X-Men cinematic universe, its story was self-contained, and only referenced the fact that David was related to Professor X.

Having Harry Lloyd, who also appears on the Starz sci-fi/espionage thriller Counterpart, cast as Charles Xavier is a major breakaway for the show. The role was initially played by Patrick Stewart in the first few X-Men films; then James McAvoy played the younger version starting in X-Men: First Class. Both appeared in the time-traveling installment X-Men: Days of Future Past.

Earlier today, showrunner Noah Hawley said that the first season will be about David's reckoning with his actions in Season 2, as well as his personal limitations because his "ego is fragile." Having dear old dad around ? and all his psychokinetic powers ? will likely make things quite a bit more complicated.

The third season of Legion will premiere on FX sometime this June.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2019)

Tom Hiddleston is Definitely Appearing as Loki in Marvel's Disney+ Series

https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/0...O20FYHeeYCOT0iwU94zbhpCbgre6tFtWFWkdgasTLlHpk

Marvel Studios and Disney are going to be launching some exciting new Marvel Cinematic Universe spinoff series for the upcoming Disney+ streaming service, and one of the most highly-anticipated is no doubt Loki, the series based the fan-favorite MCU villain played by Tom Hiddleston.

When the Loki series was originally announced Hiddleston's name was attached to the series, and fans were thrilled to hear that the actor would be validating the TV series with his presence. Then, thanks to the Internet, the waters got muddied; there were conflicting reports that Hiddleston's role in the series would be minimal, with the actor only appearing as his version of Loki at certain points, or only lending his voice as the show's narrator. However, Disney Film Chief Alan Horn is putting those rumors to bed for good, confirming that Loki will indeed be all about Hiddleston.

Here is what Horn revealed to THR, while discussing Disney's current content strategies:

"The quality of the idea and the piece itself will drive whether we can make it or not. Sean may have three or four a year that he can contribute, and Marvel has a few things ? we're doing [a series] with Tom Hiddleston playing the Loki character."

So there you have it: Loki will feature Tom Hiddleston fully back in the role, leaving us (once again) with the big question of how this series fits into the larger MCU saga.

Recent rumors have pointed to Loki being set at various different points in human history - moments where the God of Mischief used his power to influence key decisions or outcomes. That's a framework in which both the current rumors and confirmations about Hiddleston's involvement with the series could actually both be true. The show could feature Hiddleston's Loki as the narrator and main character for a lot of the screen time, but still feature Loki using his shapeshifting illusion magic to become some of the other iconic versions of the character, be it "Kid Loki" or "Female Loki," or something else entirely. That's exactly the kind of series that MCU architect Kevin Feige described, in an earlier interview:

"Disney+ is, yes," said Feige. "Which is another exciting avenue and another exciting thing about being at this place at this time and goes back to the amount of characters we have and the amount of stories we could tell... When we announced ten movies and people asked "Well what about these other things?' the previous stance would be 'We only have a certain number of slots to make movies per year.' That's still true but we have another outlet that I think will be very unique and very special."


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2019)

Knightfall season 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIp1HInSTTE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2019)

Pleased to announce that Adriana Barraza is joining the cast of Penny Dreadful: City of Angels!

She will play Maria Vega, a devout mother who will go to any lengths to protect her children from 1938 social politics and chilling supernatural forces.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2019)

Good Omens - Official Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJoR4vlIIs

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...uI-9r9oTjkU7oY10UZo50jf63mrBi9CQtQeeVT_xkPdE/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2019)

BRIGHTBURN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD1vbhicJUY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2019)

Bill & Ted 3: Face the Music 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_x2C4L6quA


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2019)

Deadwood: The Movie (2019) | Official Tease

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAcftIUE6MQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMrIOUQKXCM


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> Bill & Ted 3: Face the Music
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_x2C4L6quA



Following on from last week's exciting news that the long-awaited third outing for Bill S. Preston, Esq. and Ted "Theodore" Logan (AKA Alex Winter and Keanu Reeves), Bill & Ted Face The Music is actually, really happening, there's more to announce about the movie. William Sadler is aboard to reprise his Grim Reaper role from Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey.

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...X3G2QKkxx62Ixom_667jeA-1XweJORvJ7QVqSITYqRvI/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2019)

'Framing John DeLorean' Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyMda2Ejwxs


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2019)

JOKER - Teaser Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t433PEQGErc


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2019)

Alien 40th Anniversary Short Film: "Specimen"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKl-fU3WC7s


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2019)

Legion Season 3 | Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Vl1fuGn1A


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2019)

Watchmen (HBO) - Official Tease

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2mJV9SJSSQ


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2019)

It Chapter Two Teaser Trailer #1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN-zI7bNrrU


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2019)

Krypton - Season 2 Lobo Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8oE5tMJ8Cg


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2019)

Game of Thrones: The Last Watch | Official Documentary Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K7c0jXkaGc


----------



## REHH (May 14, 2019)

What about an official trailer of remake from my favorite film "Debbie Does Dallas"??


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2019)

Swamp Thing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VihzrtQOGc


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2019)

His Dark Materials: Season 1: Official Teaser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qz8L4KaTss


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2019)

'Freaks' Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1m7Vd35-M


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2019)

Terminator: Dark Fate Teaser Trailer #1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwEr9tOwAbs


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2019)

Rambo: Last Blood Teaser Trailer #1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr0DrpfknCk


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2019)

George Takei on The Terror

Few actors have a history with genre like George Takei. With roles in series like The Twilight Zone and Star Trek, Takei's work has helped infuse the medium with everything from thoughtful commentary to dire warnings.

His latest role as Yamato-san in AMC's upcoming The Terror: Infamy continues that tradition. The first season of The Terror took place in the arctic during the mid-19th century, while Infamy is set almost a century later, during the internment of Japanese citizens in the wake of Pearl Harbor.

Speaking with SYFY WIRE ahead of an advance screening of Infamy's series premiere at the ATX Television Fest in Austin, Texas, today, Takei said that the series is reminiscent of another aspect of what genre is capable of.

"Genre can stereotype," Takei explained. "That's been constantly repeated from the beginning of, well, the media. Whether it's newspapers or radio or movies, television or the stage, Asians and Asian-Americans have always been characterized by unattractive stereotypes. The quiet servant, the buffoon, the comic, or the villain ? either villainous soldiers or Fu Manchus. Because the media has been so powerful in selling these stereotypes, it was easy for the government, when they got stampeded by war hysteria, to incarcerate us."

Given that Takei himself spent the ages of 5 to 8 incarcerated alongside his family in an internment camp, he was initially hired as a consultant for Infamy. Before long, incoming showrunner Alexander Woo realized that he needed a way to carve out a role for the veteran actor and activist.

Thus came the character of Yamato-san, a community elder (and tuna-boxing champion) who carries a sense of old-world tradition about him. Which in the world of The Terror includes the very prominent influence of ancient Japanese ghost stories.

"It's a very timeless series," said Takei. "It riffs on the horror stories that we tell, but it's also a chapter of authentic American history, fused with the ancient ghost stories of Japan, Kaidan, and carrying a lesson for us today ? because it's being repeated time and time again."

The Terror: Infamy premieres Aug. 12, 2019, on AMC.

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/georg...YzS3bRfKS-yHtgb_ogzZck9euitf1Ii8t16hJTHpBvFDk


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2019)

Lobo getting a spinoff from Krypton

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/lobo-...AuliYhueuzvQM7MnKDrjOtNzNyDA_SbSofg-Vq9177Sac


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2019)

Pennyworth (EPIX 2019 Series) Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxpfg0oeIX0


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2019)

The Boys

Supes have been committing atrocities, which keep getting swept under the rug because they are revered by the adoring public. Billy Butcher recruits The Boys who have all been wronged by The Seven, the world?s most notorious superheroes, to bring them down and stop the corruption. Based on the best-selling comics by Garth Ennis, The Boys is a revenge story where the nobodies take on the somebodies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06rueu_fh30


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2019)

Ready or Not 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUCe7raZHAc


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2019)

The Terror: Infamy Season 2 Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqNbAxvNElU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2019)

Remembering Jon Pertwee: A Conversation With Sean | Doctor Who

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqmp2u5UH9k


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2019)

Rip Torn

https://comicbook.com/movies/2019/0...utlives-twitter-larry-sanders-men-in-black/#2

The pop culture world suffered a heartbreaking loss today, when it was revealed that character actor Rip Torn has passed away at the age of 88. The Oscar-nominated actor reportedly passed away peacefully in his home on Tuesday afternoon in Lakeville, Connecticut, with his wife and daughters by his side.

Torn's filmography became pretty wide-ranging, from an Emmy-winning role as Artie on The Larry Sanders Show to more genre-based fare like Beastmaster and Men in Black. With so many roles for fans to remember him by, it's safe to say that there has been a pretty passionate response to Torn's death, as fans honor the man he was both on and offscreen.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2019)

The British actor Freddie Jones, whose film and television credits number in the hundreds, has died after a short illness, aged 91.

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...HJAMrG06qGOWqFAhtqXN2bpIKIJrSCwuGheHLQQW32wEM

Frederick Charles Jones was born in Stoke-On-Trent in 1927. Some of his first stage roles were as part of a boy scout troop, but he came to professional acting relatively late: his first career saw him spend a decade as a laboratory assistant with the British Ceramic Research Association in Penkhull. But amateur dramatics was always a hobby, and one that would eventually lead him to reinvent himself. He enrolled at the Rose Buford College of Theatre and Performance in his early 30s, and made his debut for the Royal Shakespeare Company in 1962, aged 35. He established himself almost immediately as a memorable character actor in the work of playwrights like Maxim Gorky, Samuel Beckett and Harold Pinter.

Television and film predictably followed. On the small screen his early credits included the usual suspects like Z-Cars, The Avengers, The Saint, and Randall & Hopkirk (Deceased), and he gained significant recognition playing Claudius in The Caesars. His first film role was in Peter Brook's Marat/Sade in 1967, immediately followed by Joseph Losey's Accident and John Schlesinger's Far From the Madding Crowd. But there were also horror films like Hammer's Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed and The Satanic Rites of Dracula, and comedies like Doctor In Trouble.

In 1980 he played his most famous stage role, the crumbling tragedian named only as Sir, in Ronald Harwood's The Dresser. And the same year he took one of his most memorable screen jobs as the sadistic freakshow proprietor Mr Bytes in The Elephant Man. It marked the first of a number of projects with director David Lynch: Jones would continue to appearances in Lynch's Dune____, Wild At Heart, and the less seen On The Air and The Hotel Room.

Perhaps never a household name, he remained incredibly prolific throughout the rest of his career. His non-Lynch films included Firefox____, Krull____, Young Sherlock Holmes____, Erik the Viking____, Ladies In Lavender and The Libertine, and he said his personal favourite was Federico Fellini's And The Ship Sails On, in which he played the sozzled journalist Orlando. On television his work ranged from dramas and classic serials to children's shows and knockabout comedies: his demeanour was always that of a "serious" actor who delighted in silliness and twinkle-eyed mischief. In 2000, playing up his Hammer heritage, he appeared in The League Of Gentlemen's Christmas Special in a typically wonky take on the classic horror tale The Monkey's Paw.

His last role was a long-running stint on the TV soap Emmerdale, clocking up 632 episodes beginning in 2005 as the roguish Sandy Thomas. He finally stepped away in early 2018, at the age of 89.

He is survived by his wife of 54 years Jennifer Jones, and his sons Toby and Casper (both actors) and Rupert (a director).


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2019)

Star Trek, Everwood Actress Stephanie Niznik Dies at Age 52

https://comicbook.com/startrek/2019...rVfPxEfukWe2Uz5FpPFA1YXq2T-VrOFQlc4n89_o6Ti_k

Star Trek: Insurrection and Everwood actress Stephanie Niznik has tragically passed away at the age of 52 after an unexpected incident in Encino, California last month. The actress played key roles in shows like Murder She Wrote, Nash Bridges, and Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman.

The report from Variety does not indicate a cause of death, nor does it explain why her passing wasn't reported until over two weeks after her time of death.

After numerous recurring roles, Niznik secured a recurring role on the fan-favorite family drama Everwood, in which she portrayed Nina Feeney. She also had key roles in series such as CSI: Miami, Lost, and NCIS.

Niznik portrayed Trill Starfleet Ensign Kell Perim in the movie Star Trek: Insurrection, and then returned to the franchise to portray Wraith in the Star Trek: Enterprise episode "Rogue Planet."

The actress is survived by her mother and stepfather; brother and sister-law; niece and nephews; aunt and uncle; and her dogs.

No details have been released yet about a public memorial service for the late Niznik.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2019)

7 Essential Sharon Tate Roles to Watch Before ONCE UPON A TIME IN HOLLYWOOD

She was ?delicious and beguiling,? according to Truman Capote. A woman who could ?stop traffic with her beauty,? in the words of Warren Beatty. Photographer Bert Stern called her ?the most beautiful woman I ever met?. But Sharon Tate was more than her body or face, transfixing and uniquely beautiful as they were; her close friends, like actress Mia Farrow, also spoke of her grace and her profound goodness. ?There was a capacity for delight,? Farrow said of Tate. ?There was a kindness at the core. She somehow made friends feel necessary and they loved her.?

Though immortalized for her brutal death at the hands of the Manson family, Sharon Tate was a rising star in her own right?with an intoxicating warmth and eyes that draw you right into her soul. The almost mystical energy she exuded makes the tragedy of her death more surreal and devastating, and lends an almost eerie quality to the work she left behind. But that work is as worthy of celebration as her life.

In honor of Margot Robbie?s turn as Tate in Quentin Tarantino?s upcoming film, Once Upon a Time in Hollywood, here is a look back at her ascent as an actress and the roles that put her talent, beauty, and grace on full display.

The Beverly Hillbillies (1963-1965)
Eye of the Devil (1966)
Fearless Vampire Killers (1967)
Don?t Make Waves (1967)
Valley of the Dolls (1967)
The Wrecking Crew (1968)
12+1 (1969)

https://nerdist.com/article/once-up...vQ9swkDriQd-W2I4ZFXPheU8NZN6lkx5EgtmL_rQ8iN3Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2019)

'The Hunt' Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dcd9V6CJd8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2019)

'The King's Man' Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ8kkz08ngU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2019)

The first 'Walking Dead' movie with Rick Grimes is going to be released only in theaters ? here's the teaser trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxsrVY5O6M

The first planned movie centered on " The Walking Dead" character Rick Grimes will now run in theaters rather than on AMC.

The announcement was made with a brief teaser video played at San Diego Comic-Con on Friday, with the video ending with the words "Only in Theaters." The film will be distributed by Universal Pictures. No release date has been set.

The films were first announced in late 2018 following Andrew Lincoln's departure from the flagship AMC series, on which Lincoln had played Grimes since the pilot.

"Walking Dead" chief content officer Scott Gimple will serve as writer. The film is planned to continue the story of Rick Grimes. AMC had originally planned to begin production as early as 2019 but it is unclear if that is still the case.

In addition to the film, there is also the main series, the sister series "Fear the Walking Dead," and the recently announced third and untitled series. The third series will tell the story of the first generation of kids to grow up during the zombie apocalypse. "Fear the Walking Dead" was picked up for a sixth season on Friday.

Lincoln's exit was a major blow for "The Walking Dead," with Danai Gurira confirming her exit from the series in Season 10 as well. Norman Reedus and Melissa McBride are now among the longest-serving cast members on the popular series.


https://www.insider.com/walking-dea...YdpBsIp5tNNTWvpgfImBQAyEqNLvpFN7l61YJVthl6X4w


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2019)

"One place we know we'll see Batwoman is in this year's massive Arrowverse crossover. And it looks like it's going to be quite a crowd. The "Crisis on Infinite Earths" event will also include not one, but two versions of the Man of Steel. *Both Tyler Hoechlin and Brandon Routh will play Superman* in the upcoming CW confab, which is inspired by the iconic comic book miniseries that reshaped the DC Universe in 1985-86.

According to Deadline, which broke the news, the two actors "will both portray him in different time frames" in the five-part event, which will span Arrow, The Flash, Supergirl, DC's Legends of Tomorrow, and Batwoman in episodes airing in December and January.

Hoechlin has appeared as Superman and Clark Kent on Supergirl since 2016 and was a key part of "Elseworlds" last year. But for Routh, the gig is a bit of a surprise. In the Arrowverse he plays Ray Palmer (aka the Atom) on Legends of Tomorrow, but he had his breakout role as the star of the 2006 film Superman Returns. "Honored, humbled, grateful, and still pinching myself," the actor tweeted of the news."


https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/ruby-...hZqYY5PJWAL8JU4SejJt6Wfe4N24gni_NjWUJU9fC5nXw


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2019)

The Witcher | Official Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSqi-8kAMmM


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2019)

"Then, as if Spiner and Ryan weren't enough, Chabon confirmed that Jonathan Frakes (who will also be directing the series), will be returning as William Riker, and Marina Sirtis will reprise her role as Deanna Troi. It's a full-blown Next Generation reunion, with plenty of new faces as well."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXy0f0aCN0

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/star-...fsN3182d2bUX1PbFE2qCC0qgVXzpdkEK9429geBR3TzAE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2019)

Mahershala Ali Announced As Marvel's New Blade

Even though a lot of what Marvel "announced" at Comic-Con this year had already leaked or been confirmed, there was still room for a surprise or three. Wrapping up the giant panel featuring studio boss Kevin Feige was the appearance of Moonlight and True Detective's Mahershala Ali, who slapped a cap on his head announcing himself as the next Blade.

The daywalking vampire warrior who battles the fang club was most memorably brought to the screen by Wesley Snipes in three movies. Now, though, it's a new world and there's a new Blade.

That's about it for the details at this point ? no details about writers, directors or other cast were revealed, though there's every chance that more will be forthcoming at Disney's D23 event in August. Ali, of course, already appeared in the Marvel universe, on TV, at least, as Cottonmouth in Luke Cage.

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...GCXxrZloGl8TLAXryyIfxQ5iv0x9H9nGNKIOsjGAT6AUg


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2019)

Natalie Portman Receives Her Own Mjolnir for Thor: Love and Thunder Reveal

Marvel Studios and director Taika Waititi introduced Natalie Portman as the new Thor in the fourth Thor movie, now titled Thor: Love and Thunder. During the studios' San Diego Comic Con panel, Portman was introduced last, following Waititi, Chris Hemsworth and Tessa Thompson. As Portman was introduced, the crowd roared and Waititi presented her with her own Mjolnir.

Portman will be reprising her role as Jane Foster, who takes on the mantle of Thor in the new movie.

Portman appeared in the first two Thor movies, but skipped Waititi's Thor: Ragnarok. She made a brief return to the Marvel movies with a cameo in Avengers: Endgame, during the scene in which Thor and Rocket Raccoon travel to the events in Thor: The Dark World. She also appeared at the film's premiere, leading many to believe her relationship with the studio was on the mend.

In 2018, the Annihilation star told Screen Rant she was open to returning to the Marvel world.

"I'm completely open to everything, but I have no news about that," she said.

One reason why Jane Foster was not used in Ragnarok was the story. Most of the film simply did not take place on Earth, as Marvel Studios chief Kevin Feige pointed out in 2017.

The SDCC panel took place just days after The Hollywood Reporter confirmed Waititi was signed to write and direct Thor 4. This will make Thor the first Marvel Studios character to get a fourth solo movie.

The decision to keep Hemsworth in the role of Thor - at least until the part in Love and Thunder when Jane takes over - came after the character's tone changed significantly. In the first two Thor movies, fans saw a much more serious take on the character. Waititi injected some fun in Ragnarok, which continued into Avengers: Infinity War and Endgame.

"He got re-toned by [director] Taika Waititi, [writer] Eric Pearson and Chris Hemsworth in Thor: Ragnarok, and that was a gift to us," Endgame co-writer Christopher Markus told the L.A. Times. "But we also wanted to give him real obstacles and real consequences. All the things he lost in that movie, he takes it with such aplomb, but he's really lost everything."

Markus continued, "Basically from his first movie, he is headed for the throne. He has all this burden of purpose on him. And so his arc in all these movies is learning to let go of what people expect of him and embrace what he himself feels he is. It turns out Hemsworth is a really good actor. He's not just gorgeous, he's funny. It's [been] such a great second half of the MCU for him. I'm really, really happy that that all came about."

Thor: Love and Thunder will hit theaters on November 5, 2021.

https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/0...y7FQ588OSXR35dthwCW8nkYfhKp-JYBVqI_Mq3EHsCeJk


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2019)

THE FALCON AND THE WINTER SOLDIER

Marvel?s return to Hall H at San Diego Comic-Con was everything and more MCU fans were hoping for, with the studio announcing the slate of new movies and TV shows that will make up Phase 4. That included a huge revelation about one of the most anticipated new Disney+ series planned. We knew Steve Rogers? two closest friends, Bucky Barnes and Sam Wilson, would be teaming up, but now we know who they will be teaming up against. Captain America: Civil War?s villain, Baron Zemo, will return on the show. And this time Daniel Br?hl will really look the part.

Sebastian Stan and Anthony Mackie, who was carrying Captain America?s Falcon?s shield, were both in the house for the official announcement of their show?s release, set for fall of 2020. The show?s logo also includes Cap?s iconic shield, so clearly his legacy will not be far from either of the two heroes story.

The bigger news, however, was that Daniel Br?hl?s Helmut Zemo, last seen jailed at the end of Civil War, has seemingly escaped with a reason to live ? causing the Avengers more problems. How his role was announced is what will send comic book fans into a frenzy. The big screen on the stage went out, and when it came back on Zemo was there?.wearing his iconic purple mask many lamented he didn?t have in his first entry in the MCU.

Zemo is a great villain and he?s played by a great actor in the MCU. Giving him back his mask will only make the character even better.

https://nerdist.com/article/falcoln...NgvabSsYaTQaba5saMmUQ8RKtF9NQOlVTd1BZwj6rYW1E


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2019)

Star Trek: #ShortTreks returns with six new shorts exclusively on @CBSAllAccess starting this fall. @AnsonMount, @ethangpeck, and @RebeccaRomijn are back to reprise their roles as Pike, Spock, and Number One. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7J0XR8Xbl4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

R.I.P. David Hedison, captain on Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea and ally of James Bond

Before David Hedison played Captain Lee Crane on Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, he turned down the role. Hedison had starred in The Lost World, the 1960 big-screen adventure from pioneering sci-fi producer Irwin Allen. One year later, he was reluctant to jump back on a set with Allen for his next motion picture, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. Irwin offered Hedison the role of Crane. Instead, Hedison jumped aboard a Korean War film called Marines, Let's Go. Robert Sterling instead played Crane in the movie.

But Allen would eventually get his man. When Voyage journeyed to television in 1964, Hedison finally stepped into the uniform and the role as the Captain. Of all the sci-fi shows on 1960s television, the underwater adventure Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea is perhaps the most underrated. Not only was it the first TV endeavor of legendary action producer Irwin Allen, who would later create Lost in Space, but it was also his longest-running.

With four seasons to its name, it even outlasted Gene Roddenberry's Star Trek, which managed a mere three.

On the air (and, well, in the seas) in the heart of the 1960s, the series quickly evolved with the times. At first a black-and-white thriller rich with Cold War spy themes, Voyage eventually exploded with color and fantasy plots, bringing in werewolves, aliens, time travel, kaiju monsters and more.

Hedison appeared in all 110 episodes, alongside Richard Basehart, who played Admiral Nelson.

In his early television work, the Rhode Island native was billed as Al Hedison. He was billed as such when he landed the lead role ? and turned into an insect ? in The Fly (1958), the eerie metamorphosis horror film that spawned a John Carpenter remake decades later.

The following year, NBC forced a name change on the actor, who became known as David when he appeared in the network's espionage series Five Fingers (1959?60).

Speaking of spies, James Bond junkies will recognize Hedison as CIA buddy Felix Leiter in both Live and Let Die (1973) and License to Kill (1989).

Last week, Hedison passed away in Los Angeles, according to The Hollywood Reporter. He was 92.

https://metv.com/stories/rip-david-...wHZiMErF_SYyXL_Dp6kEtiP2_lJcOo3UbqexPxfJCzXwE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

We?ve been super excited for Shudder?s Creepshow relaunch ever since it was first announced. Today we got our first look at the practical heavy reimagining of the classic Stephen King and George Romero cult movies with a super fun trailer from the horror streaming service.

The original Creepshow movies were groundbreaking anthology films that featured massive cult stars (like Lesley Nielsen, Ed Harris, and Tom Savini) in short horror stories that always had a chilling twist. The new Shudder series takes that beloved premise and introduces 12 episodes that look to be filled with practical effects magic and creepy tales to make us shiver.

The trailer showcases some serious genre heavyweights David Arquette (Scream) and Tobin Bell (Saw) who join other returning horror icons like The Fog?s Adrienne Barbeau. The behind the camera talent is just as impressive with The Walking Dead?s Greg Nicotero helming the series.

Shudder also revealed the names and creative teams behind the two episodes that will debut on the show?s premiere episode: ?Gray Matter,? based on a story by Stephen King, will be directed by Nicotero and adapted by Byron Willinger and Philip de Blasi. That tale will be paired with ?House of the Head,? which will be written by Josh Malerman and directed by John Harrison, who actually worked on the original Creepshow movies!

Fans at SDCC will be able to see some of the cast and crew at a panel on Friday, July 19, which will see Nicotero and Barbeau joined by Giancarlo Esposito (Better Call Saul), Tricia Helfer (Battlestar Galactica, Lucifer),  and DJ Qualls (The Man in the High Castle, Supernatural). If you can?t make that panel make sure that you keep your eyes peeled here for some super cool Creepshow coverage coming soon!

https://nerdist.com/article/creepsh...qrYB8jwbTLR3FIuiPIqi9mBQS-8_ZIrf57utZrppKQzkY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inzsKlVR_N8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

Top Gun's Val Kilmer Speaks at the United Nations in New York City After Throat Cancer Battle

Fresh off of several appearances in the last two months, Kilmer, 59, once again stepped out over the weekend for the NOVUS Summit SDG Moonshots at United Nations Headquarters in New York City. Dressed in a grey suit with his customary scarf wrapped loosely around his neck, Kilmer seemed in good spirits as he attended the event. 

The actor was on hand to deliver a speech before being honored for his work with the TwainMania Foundation, created to educated children on author Mark Twain?s legacy.

His outing comes just days after his costar Tom Cruise took fans by surprise when he stopped by the San Diego Comic-Con and debuted the first trailer to the highly-anticipated Top Gun: Maverick. Both actors are reprising their iconic characters in the sequel to the hit 1986 movie.
?You?ve all asked for many, many years asking, ?Why don?t you do another one? When are you going to do another one?? In 34 years you guys have been very, very patient with me,? Cruise told the excited crowd.

?I felt it was my responsibility to finally really deliver for you. I have a little piece here if you want to see it. This is our very first trailer. You are the first people in the world to see it. And everything you see in this film is for real,? Cruise added. ?For me, Top Gun is about competition, it is about family, sacrifice, heroism, aviation. It?s a love letter to aviation.?

Titled Top Gun: Maverick, the sequel takes place decades after the 1986 original film and features Cruise?s return as Maverick with Teller playing Bradley Bradshaw, the son of Anthony Edwards?s pilot Goose.

Cruise and Kilmer star in the film alongside Jennifer Connelly, Miles Teller, Jon Hamm, Glen Powell and Ed Harris.
Hamm recently teased the film in an interview with Collider in which he said, ?They?re using some technology on this that is never before seen.

?We?re shooting the movie in, I think, 6K,? Hamm added. ?So it?s incredibly hi-def. The aerial footage is mind-blowing. And it?s mostly practical. There?s not a lot of CG. Those guys are really up in planes and getting thrown around in multiple Gs.?

Kilmer?s comeback role in the film comes after what has been a mysterious Hollywood hiatus for the actor. After years of rumored health problems, he finally opened up about his battle with throat cancer during a December 2017 interview with The Hollywood Reporter.

His health issues first became apparent in January 2015, when a spokesperson told PEOPLE that he was rushed to the hospital ?for a possible tumor.? Soon after, he took to Facebook to deny having a tumor, saying only that he ?had a complication.?

Further rumors were repeatedly shut down by Kilmer, who was spotted out with a tracheostomy tube in October 2015 and then without it the next February.

Kilmer opened up about his cancer recovery to The Hollywood Reporter in an interview alongside his children with his ex-wife Joanne Whalley: Mercedes and Jack, 22.

The article revealed that the actor?s two-year fight with throat cancer had ?taken its toll? on the family and noted that Kilmer had undergone a procedure on his trachea which made his voice raspy and left him short of breath.

Top Gun: Maverick is set for a June 26, 2020 release.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ce...roat-cancer-battle/ar-AAEH46x?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

Top Gun: Maverick Comic-Con Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbfC4lrNulE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2019)

Official San Diego Comic-Con Trailer | Westworld | Season 3 (2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64CYajemh6E


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2019)

NIGHT HUNTER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J58AVtWQk-E


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2019)

Rutger Hauer, ?Blade Runner? Co-Star, Dies at 75

Rutger Hauer, the versatile Dutch leading man of the ?70s who went on star in the 1982 ?Blade Runner? as Roy Batty, died July 19 at his home in the Netherlands after a short illness. He was 75.

Hauer?s agent, Steve Kenis, confirmed the news and said that Hauer?s funeral was held Wednesday.

His most cherished performance came in a film that was a resounding flop on its original release. In 1982, he portrayed the murderous yet soulful Roy Batty, leader of a gang of outlaw replicants, opposite Harrison Ford in Ridley Scott?s sci-fi noir opus ?Blade Runner.? The picture became a widely influential cult favorite, and Batty proved to be Hauer?s most indelible role.

More recently, he appeared in a pair of 2005 films: as Cardinal Roark in ?Sin City,? and as the corporate villain who Bruce Wayne discovers is running the Wayne Corp. in Christopher Nolan?s ?Batman Begins.?

In ?True Blood,? he played Niall Brigant, the king of the tribe from which the Stackhouse family is descended and the faerie grandfather to Sookie, Jason Stackhouse and Hunter Savoy. Hauer also recurred on ABC?s medieval musical comedy ?Galavant? as Kingsley in 2015.

He was a natural at horror and vampire roles, starring as Van Helsing in Dario Argento?s ?Dracula 3D,? and as the vampire Barlow in the 2004 miniseries adaptation of Stephen King?s ?Salem?s Lot? along with Rob Lowe, Andre Braugher and Donald Sutherland. 

Handsome, energetic and fluent in several languages, Hauer made his first mark in the late ?60s in the Netherlands as the star of Paul Verhoeven?s medieval TV series ?Floris.? He vaulted to the top ranks of Dutch stardom in 1973 opposite Monique van de Ven in Verhoeven?s sexually explosive drama ?Turkish Delight,? which became a box-office smash and garnered an Oscar nod as best foreign film.

After three more Dutch features with Verhoeven that became art-house successes in the U.S., Hauer segued to a Hollywood career with a flashy role as a terrorist in the 1981 Sylvester Stallone thriller ?Nighthawks.?

Hauer increasingly turned to action-oriented parts in the ?80s: He toplined the big-budget fantasy ?Ladyhawke? (1985), reteamed with fellow Hollywood transplant Verhoeven in the sword-and-armor epic ?Flesh & Blood? (1985), starred as a psychotic killer in ?The Hitcher? (1986), and took Steve McQueen?s shotgun-toting bounty hunter role in a modern reboot of the TV Western ?Wanted: Dead or Alive? (1986).

His major artistic triumph came in Ermanno Olmi?s Italian production ?The Legend of the Holy Drinker? (1988); his sensitive turn as a homeless drunk and petty criminal who finds redemption in Paris carried the feature, which collected the Golden Lion at the Venice Film Festival.

During the ?90s, Hauer gravitated to more routine roles in American and international productions and played the vampire lord Lothos in the original film version of ?Buffy the Vampire Slayer.?

He debuted as a small screen star as Nazi official Albert Speer in the 1982 telefilm adaptation of Speer?s book ?Inside the Third Reich.? His most admired TV work came in projects that turned on World War II themes: He received Golden Globe nominations for his performances as the leader of a concentration camp revolt in ?Escape From Sobibor? (1987) and an SS officer in the alternate-universe drama ?Fatherland? (1994).

He was born Jan. 23, 1944, in Breukelen, the Netherlands, near Amsterdam. Though both his parents were acting teachers, he took a circuitous route to the craft. He ran away from home at 15 to join the Dutch merchant navy; after returning to Amsterdam in 1962 he briefly studied acting, but exited school again for a stint in the army.

Finally committing himself to the stage, he became a member of the touring experimental troupe Noorder Compagnie, in which he acted, directed and served as costume designer and translator for several years.

His major break came in 1969 when Verhoeven cast him in the title role of ?Floris,? an Ivanhoe-like knight who becomes embroiled in court intrigue upon his return from the Crusades. The show proved wildly popular, and Hauer reprised the part in a 1975 revival of the series, ?Floris von Rosemund.?

By that time, the steamy, affecting ?Turkish Delight? had firmly established him as the Netherlands? top B.O. attraction. He reunited with Verhoeven and his co-star van de Ven for the period drama ?Katie Tippel? (1975); he renewed his collaboration with the director with the World War II saga ?Soldier of Orange? (1977) and the bold contemporary drama ?Spetters? (1980).

Hauer made an almost immediate and intense impression as Batty in his sophomore American feature ?Blade Runner,? an adaptation of Philip K. Dick?s ?Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?? He wrote his own dialog for the film?s climactic face-off with his adversary Ford. Though the film swiftly fell off screens, it remains a genre landmark today, in no small measure because of Hauer?s electrifying performance.

Olmi?s ?The Legend of the Holy Drinker? brought him possibly the best notices of his career, but it failed to attract great attention beyond art-house audiences, and Hauer soon became a familiar and prolific supporting player in a variety of genre pictures, several of which went direct to home video. He shot seven features in 2001 alone.

He was active in social causes as an outspoken sponsor of the environmental organization Greenpeace and the founder the Starfish Association, a non-profit devoted to AIDS awareness.

He is survived by his second wife of 50 years, Ineke ten Cate, and a daughter, actress Aysha Hauer, from his marriage to Heidi Merz.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...tA82UVDTVRowp3TjVzBTEYHcriO8srahA18Xlwtv9xJ9o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoAzpa1x7jU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2019)

RIP Rutger.

He has another movie coming; it may be worth a watch:

More than a couple of years ago, action icons Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger made headlines when it was announced that they would be starring in a movie together. However, despite wrapping production back in 2017, the joint venture has yet to see the light of day. Fortunately, that's about to change.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, The Mystery of the Dragon Seal: Journey to China is finally about to see the light of day in China and Russia, the two countries where the film was produced. The movie, which is actually a sequel to the 2014 Russian film Forbidden Empire, will be released simultaneously in Russia and China on August 16th. There hasn't been word yet as to whether it will be released theatrically in the United States or any other global markets.

The movie was directed by Russian filmmaker Oleg Stepchenko, who also directed Forbidden Empire. After long shoots in Russia, China, and the U.K., production wrapped in February 2017. It's been on hold for the past two years, reportedly due to disputes between the joint producers.

Forbidden Empire told the story of a British explorer in the 18th century, played by Jason Flemyng, who traveled east to find dark mysteries in the villages and forests of Ukraine. Journey to China will continue the explorer's story, adding the talents of Chan and Schwarzenegger.

In the new film, the explorer is ordered by Peter the Great to map out the area east of Russia. On his journey he encounters a master wizard (Chan) and an "imposing" sea captain (Schwarzenegger).

"Once again he sets out for a long journey full of incredible adventures that will eventually lead him to China. The cartographer will face many breathtaking discoveries, encounter bizarre creatures, meet with Chinese princesses, and confront deadly martial-arts masters and the Dragon King."

The film also stars Charles Dance, *Rutger Hauer*, Anna Yao, and the Luu Brothers. It was previously known as Viy 2: Journey to China and Journey to China: The Mystery of the Iron Mask.

https://comicbook.com/movies/2019/0...e-8UymR--ibUdeuFgwcoeMw-yP1qO5gMfJHWtC9iaQDg8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeremy Kemp, 1935-2019

The actor who played Robert Picard, Captain Picard's brother, has passed away.

The veteran British actor Jeremy Kemp, who played Robert Picard in the fourth-season Star Trek: The Next Generation episode, "Family," has passed away at the age of 84. Robert was Jean-Luc Picard's estranged older brother, with whom he had a mud-covered reconciliation soon after Jean-Luc's assimilation by the Borg. Kemp, who was born Edmund Jeremy James Walker near Chesterfield, Derbyshire, died on July 19, according to The Guardian newspaper.

Kemp's acting credits spanned six decades, from the 1960s to the 1990s. Among his dozens of films and television projects were Dr. Terror's House of Horrors, Z Cars, The Blue Max, The Seven-Per-Cent Solution, Space: 1999, The Winds of War, The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Top Secret!, The Greatest American Hero, War and Remembrance, Four Weddings and a Funeral, and the series version of Conan the Adventurer, in which he portrayed Hissah Zul. Early in his career, Kemp acted on stage at the Old Vic and later he appeared in such plays as The Caretaker and Richard III.

https://www.startrek.com/news/jerem...oaskIdIj1HacOOpGFU9pyVuDJKI_7id7IhjXhCiCre_F4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2019)

Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Season 2 - Official Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II06Vwx5Jc4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2019)

Carnival Row - Official Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pxFD9q9yJE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2019)

'Zombieland: Double Tap' Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsp5kaEwhkA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2019)

'1917' Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip7L8JCpWJw


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2019)

Remembering Toni Morrison, An Iconic American Author

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJl3vjs-KI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2019)

Treadstone | TRAILER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2SqONEpNlk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2019)

Remembering 'Trek' Favorite, Barbara March, 1953-2019
The Lursa actress passed away this week at age 65.


StarTrek.com is saddened to report the passing of Barbara March, the stage, TV and film actress who made her mark on the Star Trek franchise with her memorable performances as the fierce Klingon, Lursa, sister of B'Etor (Gwynyth Walsh), in the Star Trek: The Next Generation episodes "Redemption," "Redemption, Part II," and "Firstborn," the Star Trek: Deep Space Nine entry ?Past Prologue,? and the TNG feature Star Trek Generations. March also provided Lursa's voice for the video game Star Trek: The Next Generation ? Klingon Honor Guard, and, frequently alongside Walsh, was a fan favorite at Trek conventions worldwide. March's husband, Alan Scarfe ? himself a three-time Trek guest star ? confirmed on Facebook that she passed away on August 11 at the age of 65.

"My beloved Barbara, my partner in all things for more than forty years, passed through eternity's gate yesterday evening after a cruel battle with cancer," Scarfe wrote in his post. "She was wise and compassionate and beautiful and her brilliance, kindness and perspicacity touched many."  

Born in Toronto, Canada, March attended the University of Windsor and was classically trained. She acted in productions at the Guthrie Theatre in Minneapolis as well as Canada?s prestigious Stratford Shakespeare Festival, with further credits in New York and Los Angeles. Her non-Trek film and TV credits included Night Heat, The Gambler Returns: The Luck of the Draw, L.A. Law, The Portrait, and Total Security. Also an author and playwright, March was married since 1979 to Scarfe, and together they had a daughter, Tosia, both of whom survive her, along with her stepson, Jonathan.

March was best known for her Trek work, and she relished both the Lursa role and the fan base's enduring embrace of her character. "It's amazing," she told Ian Spelling in 1994, during an interview for the official Star Trek Generations magazine. "We were really surprised by how popular Lursa and B'Etor are. I think it's because, in one sense, these women have a great deal of power. They're very emotional, almost a bad Laurel and Hardy team. They're rebellious, strong, and can kick butt, and there just aren't that many female characters on television who control things like the Duras sisters try to do. I think all of these aspects, and the chemistry between Gwynyth and I, have helped the characters really catch on. It was wonderful to create a character on Star Trek because she wasn't a stereotypical cardboard cutout."

Please join StarTrek.com in offering our condolences to March's family, friends, colleagues and many fans. 

https://www.startrek.com/news/barba...-ox5ww2ugmY8f_GDWpuMfU1d4dAx9QUa6rfJ9vS6laH0I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unORxj3f5vk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2019)

RIP Peter Fonda

Hollywood icon Peter Fonda is easy riding into the sunset -- the veteran actor is dead ... TMZ has learned.

A rep for Peter confirmed his passing, but did not have details on the cause of death. We're told Peter had been in and out of the hospital recently with an undisclosed ailment.

Peter, is Jane Fonda's brother and son of Henry Fonda. He's most well known for his iconic role in the 1969 counterculture classic, "Easy Rider" ... which he co-wrote and produced. He also costarred with Dennis Hopper and Jack Nicholson.

The 50th anniversary of the film "Easy Rider" just past on July 14th, and Peter was planning a concert and screening for September.

He was an Oscar nominee for writing "Easy Rider." He was also nominated for Best Actor for his role as a beekeeper in "Ulee's Gold."

Peter won a Golden Globe in 2000 for "The Passion of Ayn Rand."

He was married 3 times. His most-recent wife was Margaret DeVogelaere.

He was 79.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2019/08/16/pete...WKv0QqrDthZ0P2BXUk6icNETAVdwnSQdGOS4CZJysTbqc


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2019)

The Mandalorian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOC8E8z_ifw


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2019)

The Aeronauts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm4VnwCtQO8


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2019)

Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Season 2 - Official Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un2zXkM-03U


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2019)

Doctor Strange 2 Quicksilver Scene News Breakdown - Avengers Doctor Strange 2 Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A0mxUEIesQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2019)

AMERICAN GODS Adds Marilyn Manson for Season 3

American Gods is gearing up for season three, and according to Deadline, they?ve added a major musical icon to the cast. It seems rocker Marilyn Manson is joining the series as Johan Wengren, the lead singer of the ?Viking death metal band? known as Blood Death. It appears that Wengren and Blood Death are going to be a source of power for Mr. Wednesday/Odin (Ian McShane) in his war with the so-called New Gods of the modern world. But fans of Neil Gaiman?s original novel shouldn?t go pouring over its pages looking for a reference to Manson?s character?he?s an entirely new creation for the series.

Marilyn Manson is no stranger to acting, even going back to his ?90s MTV heyday. He first appeared in a ?blink and ya miss it? role in David Lynch?s Lost Highway, a movie for which he contributed music to. Not a bad way to start one?s acting career though. He has since appeared in several movies and television series, most recently having played a part in Sons of Anarchy. Of course, having Manson play the lead singer of a death metal band is maybe the height of typecasting, but you?re probably not going to cast Marilyn Manson as a local preschool teacher.

American Gods has had a lot of behind-the-scenes turmoil since first airing in 2017. Original developed by Bryan Fuller and Michael Green for the Starz network, both creators left the show due to creative differences at the end of season one. Jesse Alexander then took over as showrunner for the second season, but has also departed the show. For season three, Charles ?Chic? Eglee from The Walking Dead has become the new showrunner. However, original American Gods writer Neil Gaiman has remained a part of the series since its inception.

American Gods? third season is set to premiere on Starz sometime in early 2020.

https://nerdist.com/article/american-gods-adds-marilyn-manson-season-3/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> "One place we know we'll see Batwoman is in this year's massive Arrowverse crossover. And it looks like it's going to be quite a crowd. The "Crisis on Infinite Earths" event will also include not one, but two versions of the Man of Steel. *Both Tyler Hoechlin and Brandon Routh will play Superman* in the upcoming CW confab, which is inspired by the iconic comic book miniseries that reshaped the DC Universe in 1985-86.
> 
> According to Deadline, which broke the news, the two actors "will both portray him in different time frames" in the five-part event, which will span Arrow, The Flash, Supergirl, DC's Legends of Tomorrow, and Batwoman in episodes airing in December and January.
> 
> ...



Arrow's Stephen Amell Perfectly Sums Up Why Smallville's Tom Welling Is in Crisis on Infinite Earths

After weeks of rumors and reports that the Arrowverse would finally crossover with Smallville in Crisis on Infinite Earths, a new report confirmed that Clark Kent actor Tom Welling would be reprising his role in the event coming to The CW. This marks the first time Welling has returned to the role that helped launch his career since Smallville ended in 2011, and he'll likely be meeting two other versions of Superman played by Brandon Routh and Tyler Hoechlin respectively.

Now Arrow star Stephen Amell is speaking out on Welling's comeback, explaining that everything comes from the foundation Smallville laid with one succinct GIF file.

Welling previously confirmed his involvement in the crossover in a comment on Instagram, but since had to backtrack because it wasn't publicly announced. He and co-star Michael Rosenbaum both said that no one had contacted them to appear in the Crisis crossover, though now it's clear that one of them was lying.

All of the major characters from The CW's shows will make major appearances in Crisis on Infinite Earths, which will be a five-part event with episodes from Arrow, The Flash, Supergirl, Legends of Tomorrow, and the new series Batwoman.

The Flash showrunner Erik Wallace explained that the crossover will disrupt the entire multiverse in the The CW's DC Comics shows, but that The Flash would see a huge disruption when Crisis begins.

?It?s like stepping on a landmine,? said Wallace. ?All of a sudden the future is today, and that turns everything upside-down. You?ll see each member of Team Flash react in their own unique, and sometimes tragic, way.?

The Flash star Grant Gustin also teased how the series would affect his character during an interview with ComicBook earlier this summer.

?I can?t spoil too much because I haven?t read it yet,? Gustin explained.. ?I?ve been teased a lot from our guys what it?s going to be. The Monitor shows up at the end of our first episode and says the universe is in jeopardy and in order to save the universe, Barry Allen has to die. And Barry Allen doesn?t know about this deal Oliver made with the Monitor, either, so someone?s gonna die.?

Crisis on Infinite Earths will begin on The CW this December.

https://comicbook.com/dc/2019/09/19...lville-tom-welling-crisis-on-infinite-earths/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2019)

Filming for Picard was completed this week. There is still no date for release other than early 2020.


Patrick Stewart Shares New Details on Star Trek: Picard! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbTPyUChZRg


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2019)

BIRDS OF PREY - Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBMt3ojan7g


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2019)

Diahann Carroll (July 17, 1935 ? Oct. 4, 2019)
The stage, film and TV actress was best known for the 1968 series "Julia," in which she was the first African-American actress to star in a show where she did not play a domestic worker. In another first for a black woman, Carroll won the Tony Award for best actress in the musical "No Strings." In 1974, she was nominated for an Academy Award for Best Actress for the film "Claudine." In 1984, Carroll joined the nighttime soap opera "Dynasty" as the diva Dominique Deveraux. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/d...t-84/ar-AAIigez?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=BHEA000&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2019)

Daredevil Star Charlie Cox and More Crash #SaveDaredevil Party

There are few fandoms more passionate in the wake of cancellation than #SaveDaredevil, the movement actively lobbying for the continuation of Daredevil on one platform or another. The group gathered at a New York City rooftop bar Saturday afternoon during New York Comic Con and before long, Ol' Hornhead himself, Charlie Cox, appeared to chat it up with the fans gathered.

The fun didn't stop there as Marvel executive Joe Quesada, Daredevil star Susan Varon (Josie), and The Punisher star Royce Johnson (Detective Mahoney) soon joined the festivities. The #SaveDaredevil team has provided ComicBook.com a handful of pictures from the event, which you can find throughout the piece.

Quesada even took to Twitter to share a few of the trinkets he got from the meetup, including an exclusive #SaveDaredevil pin and coaster. He made sure to point out he was "hanging out with the greatest DD fans in the world!"

Daredevil star Vincent D'Onofrio ? though absent from the Comic Con party ? has also been a big proponent of the movement, previously revealing on Twitter he's doing whatever he can to see the show lives on.

?[The cancellation] kind of us all in this uninformed, weird place. You ask any actor on this show if they want to do it again if they had the chance and they?re going to say yes, because the experience was so fun and inventive, and the characters are so strong,? the actor told the Daily Mail in a recent interview.

?I feel the same way as everybody involved, not just the actors but the crew, and even Jeph Loeb over at Marvel, we miss it, we want to do that show.?

*As it stands now, fans still won't be able to see Matt Murdock or any of the characters that showed up in Daredevil ? or any of Marvel's other Netflix shows, for that matter? for at least one more year. Previous reports suggest Marvel isn't allowed to use, or even develop, properties with the characters that appeared on Netflix for two years after the shows were cancelled.*

https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/10/06/charlie-cox-save-daredevil-new-york-comic-con-party/​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2019)

Robert Forster, a prolific character actor who was nominated for an Oscar for Quentin Tarantino?s ?Jackie Brown? and appeared in more than 100 films, died Friday in Los Angeles of brain cancer. He was 78.

Tarantino created the bail bondsman character Max Cherry with Forster in mind, and the role netted him his first Academy Award nomination.

Most recently Forster reprised his ?Breaking Bad? role as Ed in ?El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie,? which was released Friday, and appeared in Steven Spielberg?s ?Amazing Stories? and in ?Werewolf.?

David Lynch cast the actor with a distinctive weathered look in ?Mulholland Dr.? and in the rebooted ?Twin Peaks? as Sheriff Frank Truman.

?I?ve done a lot of genre pictures in my career?I?ve always liked them,? Forster told the Bleecker Street blog upon the release of 2018?s indie drama ?What They Had.?

Forster played Tim Allen?s father in ?Last Man Standing,? a rare comedy appearance, and played the father of a comatose mom in Alexander Payne?s ?The Descendants,? which was nominated for ensemble acting prizes by SAG and the Gotham awards.

Born in Rochester, N.Y., Forster started his career on Broadway in ?Mrs. Dally Has a Lover? before John Huston cast him in ?Reflections in a Golden Eye? opposite Elizabeth Taylor and Marlon Brando.

He appeared in ?Medium Cool? for director Haskell Wexler and starred in the TV series ?Banyon? ? reportedly the role that Tarantino remembered when casting him in ?Jackie Brown? ? and appeared in movies including ?Alligator,? ?Olympus Has Fallen? and ?American Perfekt.?

Forster is survived by his children: Bobby, Elizabeth, Kate and Maeghen; his grandchildren: Tess, Liam, Jack and Olivia; and long time partner, Denise Grayson.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/robert-forster-dies-dead-jackie-brown-1203368514/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2019)

Thor 4 Teaser Beta Ray Bill 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnfRs-wNijs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2019)

Why Marvel's Black Knight Is More Important Than Everyone Thought

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUHQuKesPdM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2019)

The Feed - Official Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnHsOqc42D4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2019)

Why Marvel Is Ending All Marvel TV Series - Marvel Phase 4 Breakdown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4SOMkiWC_Q


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2019)

Wonder Woman 1984?s New Villain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXcKBUkV1Rc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2019)

Dracula | Teaser Trailer - BBC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC9TjMNqPEo


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2019)

Sela To Return? | Star Trek Picard News

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx-Fx8KTl6c


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2019)

?The Witcher? Renewed For Season 2 By Netflix Ahead Of Debut

Weeks before The Witcher?s launch on Netflix, the streamer has renewed the fantasy series starring Henry Cavill for a second season. (See the announcement below). Netflix said Wednesday that production on the eight-episode Season 2 will begin in early 2020 in London for a planned debut in 2021.

All eight episodes of The Witcher Season 1 will premiere globally on December 20.

The series is based on the namesake fantasy novels, though the brand is widely known through the bestselling video game franchise. It stars Cavill as the grim Geralt of Rivia, the bane of supernatural beasties.

The synopsis from Netflix: ?The Witcher is an epic tale of fate and family. The story of the intertwined destinies of three individuals in the vast world of The Continent, where humans, elves, witchers, gnomes, and monsters battle to survive and thrive, and where good and evil is not easily identified.?

Anya Chalotra and Freya Allan co-star ? they along with Cavill will return for the sophomore season, Netflix said.

The Witcher, touted as Netflix?s shot at a Game of Thrones-size fantasy hit, was created by Lauren Schmidt Hissrich who serves as executive producer and showrunner. Tomek Baginski, Jason F. Brown, Sean Daniel, Mike Ostrowski, Steve Gaub and Jaros?aw Sawko are also executive producers.

?I?m so thrilled that before fans have even seen our first season, we are able to confirm that we?ll be returning to The Continent again to continue telling the stories of Geralt, Yennefer and Ciri,? Schmidt Hissrich said today as part of the announcement.

https://deadline.com/2019/11/the-witcher-renewed-season-2-netflix-ahead-of-premiere-1202784924/


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2019)

The Expanse Season 4 - Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFdzpVt5rbk


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2019)

Star Trek and House of 1,000 Corpses Actor Michael J. Pollard Dead at 80


Longtime character actor Michael J. Pollard has died at the age of 80. Pollard is best known for his role in Rob Zombie's House of 1,000 Corpses, but his credits extend as far as the original Star Trek series, where he played Jahn, leader of the band of feral, parent-murdering children. Pollard's unique look helped him standout in other film and TV performances, which include Scrooged, Tango & Cash, Tales from the Crypt, Dick Tracy and even the short-lived Superboy animated series, where Pollard voiced iconic Superman foe, Mr. Mxyzptlk. Needless to say, Pollard can be considered one of the true "unsung hero" types of Geek culture, and his unique charisma will be missed.

Rob Zombie was hit hard by the actor's loss, and took to social media to let his fandom know about this loss in the family:

"We have lost another member of our HOUSE OF 1000 CORPSES family. I woke up to the news that Michael J. Pollard had died. I have always loved his work and his truly unique on screen presence. He was one of the first actors I knew I had to work with as soon as I got my first film off the ground. He will be missed.

I can't believe all three of my friends in this picture are now gone."

Pollard was originally from Passaic, New Jersey, and attended the Montclair Academy and Actors Studio in NYC. He got his start in the TV/Film industry in 1959, playing a shoeshine boy in an episode of Alfred Hitchcock Presents. He landed additional roles and a non-singing part in the original Broadway version of Bye Bye Birdie, and also landed the role of Virgil on The Andy Griffith Show that same year. He would continue to work for CBS, ABC and Walt Disney as a character actor in different shows (Gunsmoke, Channing, The Lucy Show, I Spy, Lost In Space) and got a breakout on film, playing supporting role of bank robber C.W. Moss in the 1967 Bonnie and Clyde film, starring Warren Beatty, Faye Dunaway, and Gene Hackman.

Bonnie and Clyde snagged Pollard Oscar and Golden Globe nominations, as well as the BAFTA Award for Most Promising Newcomer to Leading Film Roles. The newfound fame led to Pollard going so far as to launch a fake presidential campaign in 1968. Pollard would see his career evolve into the string of memorable character roles thereafter, cementing his name in the annals of geekdom several times over.

R.I.P. Michael J. Pollard. We extend our condolences to his friends, family, and many fans, in their time of grieving.

https://comicbook.com/startrek/2019...3DevHBeWgHqMVKjV9oqTmDDBvy3P8IuEFmBGtE7rzqrJU


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 22, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> Star Trek and House of 1,000 Corpses Actor Michael J. Pollard Dead at 80
> 
> 
> Longtime character actor Michael J. Pollard has died at the age of 80. Pollard is best known for his role in Rob Zombie's House of 1,000 Corpses, but his credits extend as far as the original Star Trek series, where he played Jahn, leader of the band of feral, parent-murdering children. Pollard's unique look helped him standout in other film and TV performances, which include Scrooged, Tango & Cash, Tales from the Crypt, Dick Tracy and even the short-lived Superboy animated series, where Pollard voiced iconic Superman foe, Mr. Mxyzptlk. Needless to say, Pollard can be considered one of the true "unsung hero" types of Geek culture, and his unique charisma will be missed.
> ...


That's a bummer.  He was a brilliant actor.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2019)

Black Widow Official Teaser Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAtuMu_ph4


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2019)

The Boys Season 2 - Official Teaser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFG5kWXcp9Y


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2019)

Wonder Woman 1984 Trailer #1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9S8lT5yGAQ


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2019)

Caroll Spinney, 'Sesame Street' Puppeteer Behind Big Bird, Dies at 85

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gyuJ2GAn2s


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2019)

Ren? Auberjonois Dies: ?Benson? And ?Star Trek? Actor Was 79

Ren? Auberjonois, an actor who rose to prominence with roles on Benson, Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, and the film M.A.S.H., died Sunday at his home in Los Angeles of metastatic lung cancer, the Associated Press reported. He was 79.

Auberjonois was a character actor and performed in theater of the 1960s. He made the transition to film in the 1970s, and appeared on a string of popular television series in the 1980s and ?90s.

He made a mark as Father Mulcahy in Robert Altman?s 1970 film M.A.S.H. Auberjonois would later win over a legion of television fans as Clayton Runnymede Endicott III, chief of staff at the governor?s mansion on the sitcom Benson, which aired from 1979-1986.

He segued to sci-fi television with his portrayal of Constable Odo, the station?s chief of security, on Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, which aired from 1993-1999.

In 1984, Auberjonois received a Primetime Emmy nomination for his role on Benson. He picked up a second Emmy nomination in 2001 in the guest actor drama series category for playing Judge Mantz on legal drama The Practice. 

His other memorable recurring roles were as Walter Nowack in Madam Secretary; a cardinal in Archer; and a judge in Judging Amy.

Auberjonois also did extensive voice work in animation, including as the singing French chef in Disney?s 1989 film The Little Mermaid. He played Kangent in The Pirates of Dark Water; and Dr. March in Batman: The Animated Series.

The actor was born in New York in 1940. He graduated from Pittsburgh?s Carnegie Institute of Technology, now Carnegie Mellon. Auberjonois later decided to pursue a career as a performer, joining theater companies and landing roles on Broadway in 1968. He earned Tony nominations for his stage work in 1973?s ?The Good Doctor,? 1984?s ?Big River,? and 1989?s ?City of Angels.?

https://deadline.com/2019/12/rene-auberjonois-dies-benson-and-star-trek-actor-was-79-1202804076/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-VvqbpLnL0


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2019)

Star Trek: The Next Generation Star Marina Sirtis' Husband Michael Lamper Dead at 61

Usually when a star from Star Trek: The Next Generation tweets it is usually for some fun fact or a bit of promotion. But, Marina Sirtis came to the social media platform with some sad news. Her husband Michael Lamper has passed away at the age of 61. Lamper was both a guitarist and an Acamarian Gatherer on an episode of The Next Generation in the third season. This development is quite shocking and sad for fans who enjoyed both her work as Deanna Troi on The Next Generation and her husband?s appearance in an episode as well. Everyone has a favorite episode and ?The Vengeance Factor? is probably it for someone out there.

The actress wrote on Twitter, ?I?m going to be gone for a while. My beloved husband passed away peacefully in his sleep last night. For those of you waiting for a shout out on Cameo, please forgive me I don?t feel up to i. I?ll let you know when the service is back on.?

Back in 1992, Lamper married Sirtis with Bret Spiner and Michael Dorn as groomsmen. They met after one of the actress? personal friends introduced Lamper. He played alongside a number of accomplished musicians like Tommy Shaw from Stix, Quiet Riot and Los Lobos.

https://comicbook.com/startrek/2019...el-lamper-star-marina-sirtis-husband-dead-61/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2019)

Marie Fredriksson of Roxette Dead at 61

Marie Fredriksson -- lead singer for the pop-rock duo, Roxette -- has died after a 17-year battle with cancer ... TMZ has learned.

According to her management group ... the Swedish musician passed away Monday. After being diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2002, Marie received aggressive treatment that was ultimately successful, allowing Roxette to return after a long hiatus and release new music.

However, Marie was advised by doctors to stop touring and focus on her health in 2016.

Roxette formed in 1986 and became an international sensation with their breakout #1 hit in 1989 -- "The Look."

The duo's success continued the following year with the single "It Must Have Been Love," which was featured on the soundtrack of the iconic Julia Roberts/Richard Gere rom-com, "Pretty Woman."

The group's other big hits include "Listen to Your Heart" and "Joyride." All in all, Roxette put out 10 albums to go along with 10 major tours.

Marie's management says she "leaves us a grand musical legacy." It says, "Her amazing voice ? both strong and sensitive ? and her magical live performances will be remembered by all of us who was lucky enough to witness them," adding ... "But we also remember a wonderful person with a huge appetite for life, and woman with a very big heart who cared for everybody she met."

Her former bandmate, guitarist and singer Per Gessle, says ... "Thank you, Marie, thanks for everything. You were an outstanding musician, a master of the voice, an amazing performer. Thanks for painting my black and white songs in the most beautiful colours. You were the most wonderful friend for over 40 years."

Fredriksson's survived by her husband and 2 children.

She was 61.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2019/12/10/mari...EXrQcvO0w9tbR9IGlyO47aXHvzfprhbCgjRmKy0rM9SUs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2C5TjS2sh4


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2019)

Philip McKeon, ?Alice? Star, Dies at 55

Actor was brother to ?Facts of Life? star Nancy McKeon


?Alice? star Philip McKeon has died at the age of 55, according to a representative.

McKeon died on Tuesday after a long battle with an unspecified illness.

?We are all beyond heartbroken and devastated over Phil?s passing,? family spokesperson Jeff Ballard said in a statement. ?His wonderful sense of humor, kindness and loyalty will be remembered by all who crossed his path in life.?

McKeon, who was the older brother of ?Facts of Life? star Nancy McKeon, was best known for co-starring alongside Linda Lavin in the CBS comedy ?Alice,? from 1976 to 1985. He went on to make appearances on shows including ?CHiPs,? ?Fantasy Island? and ?The Love Boat.?

After his career as an actor, McKeon went on to work in radio, serving in the news department at the Los Angeles station KFWB News 98 for a decade. Most recently, he was the host of his own radio show in Wimberly, Texas.

Charlie Sheen, who appeared alongside McKeon in an episode of ?Amazing Stories,? was among those who paid tribute to McKeon on social media on Tuesday.

McKeon is survived by his sister Nancy and mother, Barbara.

https://www.thewrap.com/philip-mckeon-alice-star-dies-at-55/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2019)

The Magicians Season 5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiUMhh4gV1w


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2019)

Veteran actor Danny Aiello, star of ?Moonstruck? and 'Do the Right Thing,? dies in N.J. medical center

Blue-collar character actor Danny Aiello, a New Jersey resident who made his mark in numerous hit movies such as ?Moonstruck? and ?Do the Right Thing," has died at the age of 86, his publicist confirmed Friday morning.

Aiello, an Oscar nominee, was born and raised in New York City and moved to Ramsey in Bergen County in the 1980s with his wife Sandy. The couple lived in the affluent suburb of Saddle River since 1998.

The actor died Thursday night in a New Jersey medical facility, TMZ reported, citing family members who said he was undergoing treatment for a sudden illness and ?suffered an infection related to his treatment.?

Aiello started his acting career in the early 1970s, when he landed a supporting role in the baseball drama, ?Bang the Drum Slowly.? The actor gained prominence when he appeared in ?The Godfather: Part II? and in Spike Lee?s famous comedy-drama ?Do the Right Thing? in 1989, which earned him an Oscar nomination for his role as a pizza worker.

In the Godfather sequel, Aiello played the role of Tony Rosato and uttered the memorable line, ?Michael Corleone says hello!? before putting a chokehold on a rival mob associate.

Aiello, whose full name was Daniel Louis Aiello Jr., was born on June 20, 1933 in New York City, according to imdb.com. The database cites 106 credits as an actor, mostly in movie roles but also in some television roles, and six credits as a producer of TV shows and documentaries, including the series ?Celebrity Taste Makers? in 2012.

His most recent stint was working as an executive producer of the 2017 TV movie, ?Broken Dreams Blvd."

Recognizable, if not famous, for his burly build and husky voice, Aiello was an ex-union president who broke into acting in his 30s and remained a dependable player for decades, whether vicious or cuddly or a little of both.

His breakthrough, ironically, was as the hapless lover dumped by Cher in Norman Jewison's hit comedy "Moonstruck." His disillusion contributed to the laughter, and although he wasn't nominated for a supporting-role Oscar (Cher and Olympia Dukakis won in their categories), Aiello was inundated with movie offers.

?Living in New York City gave me training for any role,? he said in a 1997 interview. ?I?ve seen people killed, knifed. I?ve got scars on my face. I have emotional recall when I work; the idea is simply to recreate it. I?ve seen it and experienced it. I?ve played gangsters, teachers, but most of my work has been in the police area. And for that I?m adored by the police in New York City.?

In a tweet posted on Friday, Cher mourned the man she called ?a genius comedic actor? and described her work with Aiello in ?Moonstruck? as ?one of the happiest times in my life."

Actor Michael Rapaport tweeted that Aiello was a ?huge inspiration? and ?such a nice guy.?

Aiello and his wife were married for 65 years.

The actor is also survived by three children ? Rick, Jamie and Stacy ? and 10 grandchildren. A fourth son, stuntman and stunt coordinator Danny Aiello III, died in May 2010 of pancreatic cancer.


https://www.nj.com/news/2019/12/vet...8p6H1cSe5MPSCxhWSGTJsTlJI6Yyjh2M9tZCyTtMrz3yo


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2019)

?Star Trek: Picard? Renewed for Season 2 at CBS All Access

Patrick Stewart?s return as Captain Picard isn?t going to be a one-season affair.

CBS All Access has renewed ?Star Trek: Picard? for a second season, over a month before its first season debuts.

The new show stars Stewart as he reprises his iconic, titular role as Jean-Luc Picard, which he played for seven seasons on ?Star Trek: The Next Generation.? Isa Briones, Santiago Cabrera, Michelle Hurd, Alison Pill, Harry Treadaway and Evan Evagora also star. The series is produced by CBS Television Studios in association with Secret Hideout and Roddenberry Entertainment.

Stewart and CBS?s ?Star Trek? universe chief Alex Kurtzman executive produce alongside Michael Chabon, Akiva Goldsman, James Duff, Heather Kadin, Rod Roddenberry and Trevor Roth. Aaron Baiers serves as co-executive producer and Kirsten Beyer is a supervising producer.

Chabon had previously been named as the showrunner back in June, but the prolific author recently set an adaptation of his ?Kavalier and Clay? novels at Showtime as part of an overall deal with CBS TV Studios, meaning that he is slated to step away from ?Picard? to run that other project sometime in 2020.

Season 1 of ?Picard? will premiere on Jan. 23, 2020. CBS All Access declined to comment.

News of the renewal became evident when the California Film Commission announced which shows would be receiving tax credits in the upcoming year on Monday morning. A season 2 of ?Star Trek: Picard? was on the list alongside four new shows including  ?Nine Perfect Strangers? starring and executive produced by Nicole Kidman, and the ?Untitled Showtime Lakers Project? at HBO which hails from executive producer Adam McKay.

?Picard? is the latest in a growing line of series that CBS is rolling out to build up its ?Star Trek? TV universe. In addition to ?Star Trek: Discovery,? which finished airing its second season on All Access back in April, upcoming shows include the animated comedy ?Star Trek: Lower Decks? and a Nickelodeon animated series as well. A drama series centered on Michelle Yeoh?s character from ?Discovery? is also currently in development at All Access.

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/star-trek-picard-renewed-season-2-at-cbs-all-access-1203439601/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2019)

?The Getaway? Producer David Foster Dies At Age 90

Veteran Hollywood producer David Foster died Monday. He was 90 years old.

Foster?s career spanned 60 years and he produced such films as McCabe and Mrs. Miller, The Getaway, and John Carpenters? The Thing. Foster began his career as a publicist representing such talent as Steve McQueen, Peter Sellers, Richard Attenborough, Shirley McClain, Andy Williams, James Coburn, Sonny and Cher and many others. He worked first at Rogers and Cowan, and then as a partner at Allan, Foster Ingersoll and Weber from 1960 to 1968.

In 1968, at the urging of many of his clients, he became a film producer. He partnered with Mitchell Brower and right out the gate they produced Robert Altman?s classic McCabe And Mrs. Miller, starring Warren Beatty and Julie Christie. He partnered with his close friend, Steve McQueen and Ali McGraw to produce the Sam Peckinpah-directed hit The Getaway.

In 1974, he formed a company with The Graduate producer Larry Turman. Their first collaboration was The Drowning Pool, which starred Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward, and their 20-year partnership spanned 17 films, including 1977?s Heroes, John Carpenter?s The Thing in 1982, 1986?s Running Scared, 1994?s remake of The Getaway and 1994?s The River Wild.

Following The Turman Foster Company, Foster continued producing into the 2000?s with such films as 1998?s The Mask Of Zorro, 2002?s Collateral Damage and a remake of The Thing in 2011. In all, Foster produced over 30 movies in his storied career.

His sons, former IMAX chief Greg and veteran producer Gary Foster, followed him into the business.

Per his family, David Foster was a no-nonsense man who called it as he saw it. He loved life and his family. He also loved adventure and The Apple Pan. He was an avid USC Trojan fan and could be seen roaming the sidelines during the Pete Carroll years. Born in 1929 in the Bronx, NY, David Foster was the son of immigrants. At the age of 17, his parents moved to California where he lived in both La Jolla and finally settling in Los Angeles. After graduating college, David was drafted into the army and served during the Korean War. Thanks to his journalism degree, he became the head speech writer for General ?Iron Mike? Daniels in Pearl Harbor, Hawaii.

Foster was married in 1959 to Jackie Pattiz. They celebrated 60 years of marriage this past July. He is survived by Jackie, their sons Gary, Greg and Tim, daughter-in-laws Lisa and Marci and grandchildren Daryn, Drew, Kayla, Jackson and Lucas. Foster was an industry mentor to many and loved sharing his enthusiasm for the business with anyone who would listen.

David Foster?s funeral will be held at Hillside Memorial Park, January 2, 2020 at 11am. In lieu of flowers, the family asks that donations be made to The Jewish Home for the Aging, 7150 Tampa Avenue, Reseda, CA, 91335.

https://deadline.com/2019/12/david-foster-the-getaway-producer-dies-age-90-1202816980/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2019)

KENOBI - A Star Wars Fan Film

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uDwjIBR9s4


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2019)

*Star Wars: Disney CEO Says Disney+ Shows Could Become Movies*


After issuing a Star Wars slowdown and putting the feature film side of the franchise on carbonite until 2022, Walt Disney Company CEO Bob Iger says television will serve as a big component of Star Wars moving forward through live-action and animated original programming to premiere on the Disney+ streaming service. Already home to the debut season of The Mandalorian, the first live-action series set in a galaxy far, far away, Disney+ is part of Disney?s plans to be ?agnostic? with its platforms, says Iger, allowing Disney to convert movies into television ? as it will with its Rogue One: A Star Wars Story spinoff ? and, conversely, creates potential for television shows to become movies.

?Yes. I don?t look at it as just television, I look at it as an extension of Star Wars storytelling,? Iger told The Star Wars Show when asked if television is a big part of the Star Wars brand moving forward. ?What Disney+ has given us the ability to do is to do just that, is to bring Star Wars to people in new ways, and to bring new Star Wars to people.?

Iger continued, ?It?s not the same places or the same characters. Just look at Mandalorian. While, obviously, there?s a lot shared, there?s a lot that?s really fresh, and I love that.?

The Jon Favreau-created series most famously introduced the world to its breakout character, colloquially referred to as ?Baby Yoda,? as well as a slew of other original fan-favorites, including its titular armored bounty hunter (Pedro Pascal), former Rebel shock trooper Cara Dune (Gina Carano), bounty hunter guild head Greef Karga (Carl Weathers) and Ugnaught Kuiil (Nick Nolte).

Because the Star Wars galaxy is wide and its library of characters near limitless, The Mandalorian and other Disney+ shows have the potential to transition into feature films.

?I love the ability to really be agnostic in terms of what platform it?s being made for,? Iger said. ?And so it could be, down the road, that a TV show becomes a movie and a movie becomes a TV series. I?m not making any announcements here or not, but I think it?s important for us to be agnostic.?

Asked what?s next for Star Wars over the next 40 years following the arrival of Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker, the ninth and final entry in the episodic saga started in 1977, Iger notes Lucasfilm will determine what ?makes the most sense? for its film slate post-Skywalker.

?The beauty of all this is that we?ll continue to tell stories between now and whenever the next film is, and while we?re doing that, we will work to find what makes the most sense to be released as a big screen experience,? he said. ?And there are a number of choices, there are a number of discussions, there are a number of very talented people, and that to me is very exciting. In the meantime, fans of Star Wars are being well-served, I believe, with The Mandalorian and with what?s to come with the prequel to Rogue One and with Obi-Wan and with Clone Wars.?

Disney+ is now developing an untitled Rogue One spinoff centered around Diego Luna's Cassian Andor and an Obi-Wan Kenobi series starring Ewan McGregor as the exiled Jedi.

https://comicbook.com/starwars/2019...2SPxZu1fMYwMtUPdP2KSh_4Br-h0kuoIQ5y0-hpyvFa4I


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2020)

Legendary Artist And Designer Syd Mead Dies, Aged 86


Syd Mead, the widely renowned conceptual artist and "visual futurist", has died at the age of 86. His work informed some of sci-fi's greatest cinematic achievements, including Blade Runner, Tron and Aliens.

A talented artist from childhood, Mead began his professional career as an industrial designer for the Ford Motor Company in 1960s Detroit. He started his own company in 1970, with clients over the next two decades including Philips, United States Steel, Sony and Honda. His imagination had been fired in early life by the pulp sci-fi magazines to which his father subscribed, but his subsequent work in film was grounded by that eye for the practical and functional. "The logic to doing (science fiction) is it has to look like it works," he told Empire in 2014. "Once you have that, then you can start doing weird stuff with it, but if you don?t have that initial familiarity link then you?ve failed."

Even as a corporate and industrial artist, his work was extraordinary enough that he was lecturing and exhibiting at one-man shows from the early 1970s. That high profile eventually caught the eye of director Robert Wise, who brought Mead in as a production illustrator to design the V'Ger spacecraft for Star Trek: The Motion Picture in 1979. He immediately moved on to Tron and Blade Runner, which he worked on concurrently. "Once Ridley Scott found out I could paint... he just let me go," Mead recalled. "I painted my way much further into the film than would normally be the case. I designed all the vehicles, and saw my little wash renderings become real on the Warner Bros. backlot."

He designed spaceships for Peter Hyams' 2010 ("the G.E. kitchen of tomorrow") and James Cameron's Aliens ("a massive armed freight carrier"); the playback decks for Kathryn Bigelow's Strange Days; and the portable mask kits in the Mission: Impossible movies, among many other extraordinary creations. His most recent credits numbered Neill Blomkamp's Elysium and Brad Bird's Tomorrowland, and his final film work was for Denis Villeneuve's Blade Runner 2049.

Mead had been suffering from lymphoma for the last three years, and died at home in Pasadena, California on December 30. He had been due to receive the Art Directors Guild?s William Cameron Menzies Award during the Guild?s 24th Annual awards in February.

"Science fiction," he always said, "is reality ahead of schedule."

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...nC059kAyxbkFBDrJ88Zt8COYuXYh6jRUgdAmDzmUIqp2s


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2020)

Schoolhouse Rock! Singer Jack Sheldon Dies at 88


Jack Sheldon, a trumpeter, singer, and actor who famously contributed to Schoolhouse Rock!, has passed away at the age of 88. Word of Sheldon's passing was first publicly revealed on Facebook, through a post shared by his biographer and documentarian, Doug McIntyre. The news has since been confirmed to The Hollywood Reporter by Dianne Jimenez, Sheldon's longtime manager.

Born in 1931, Sheldon began to professionally play music at the age of 13, and grew to become an integral part of the 1950s' West Coast jazz scene. Sheldon's musical talents led to him contributing to quite a lot of television theme songs, including playing trumpet on Peter Gunn and The Munsters, as well as The Sandpiper's "The Shadow of Your Smile".

On the acting side, Sheldon's filmography included Freaky Friday, Gilligan's Island, Dragnet, and Petticoat Junction. He even briefly had his own sitcom in the 1960s, which was called Run, Buddy, Run.

Sheldon went on to join Schoolhouse Rock! in its second season, and lent his voice to multiple iconic shorts in the series. These included "I'm Just a Bill", "Conjunction Junction", "Rufus Xavier Sarsaparilla", and "The Tale of Mr. Morton". Sheldon's role in the series was so popular that he went on to parody it on The Simpsons and Family Guy, and even took part in a club tour of Schoolhouse Rock! songs. Outside of that, Sheldon served as the music director and onscreen sidekick for The Merv Griffin Show, a role he held for 18 years.

Sheldon was also candid about his battles with alcoholism and cancer, as well as the debilitating stroke that he suffered in 2011. After the stroke led to him losing the use of his right arm and hand, Sheldon learned how to replay the trumpet left-handed, and performed onstage again in 2013.

?Jack is definitely one of a kind. ?Los Angeles has a lot of great players, but I don?t know anyone who can do the comedy, the singing, and the playing like Jack,? Clint Eastwood, who was a friend of Sheldon's, said in a 2002 Los Angeles Times profile. ?Playing technically well is one thing, but Jack gets a great sound that a lot of players just don?t get.?

?It?s a haunting trumpet he plays,? Merv Griffin added. ?Henry Mancini once told me, ?If I?ve got a couple making passionate love onscreen and I?m writing the score, it?s Jack Sheldon?s trumpet I want.??

Our thoughts are with Sheldon's family, friends, and fans at this time.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/2020...LUIyEGIdFDrDEyc9Nyy91DS9swtLjfQW5sWbFQ08w8kYY


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2020)

A Brief History of the Master 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kyzHjQP9S8


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2020)

Natalie Trundy, Actress in Four 'Planet of the Apes' Movies,' Dies at 79


While still in her teens, she starred twice on Broadway and in films with Dean Stockwell and Marlene Dietrich.

Natalie Trundy, who starred with Dean Stockwell in The Careless Years and appeared in four of the five original Planet of the Apes movies, has died. She was 79.

Trundy died Dec. 15 in Los Angeles of natural causes, her daughter, Alessandra Sabato, told The Hollywood Reporter.

Then newly married to Planet of the Apes producer Arthur P. Jacobs, Trundy was cast as the radiation-scarred mutant Albina opposite astronaut James Franciscus in the franchise's first sequel, Beneath the Planet of the Apes (1970).

The actress then portrayed Dr. Stephanie "Stevie" Branton in Escape From Planet of the Apes (1971) and the chimpanzee Lisa, who winds up marrying Roddy McDowall's Cornelius, in Conquest of the Planet of the Apes (1972) and Battle for the Planet of the Apes (1973).

In June 1973, Jacobs died of a heart attack at age 51 in their Beverly Hills home while Trundy was in Mississippi filming a musical adaptation of Huckleberry Finn (1974), also produced by her husband. She made just one more onscreen appearance, on a 1978 episode of Quincy, M.E.

Born on Aug. 5, 1940, in Boston, Trundy appeared several times on live television before making her Broadway debut in 1953's A Girl Can Tell. The strawberry blonde then appeared in 1956 with Marlene Dietrich and Vittorio De Sica in The Montecarlo Story and with Shelley Winters on Broadway in Girls of Summer.

Trundy and Dean Stockwell play headstrong high school teenagers who go to Mexico to elope in The Careless Years (1957), the first feature directed by Arthur Hiller.

After appearing in the Jimmy Stewart film Mr. Hobbs Takes a Vacation (1962) and on such TV shows as Climax!, Thriller, Bonanza and The Twilight Zone (in the 1963 episode "Valley of the Shadow"), Trundy was struck by a car and spent a year in a back brace.

The actress had met Jacobs, who was Dietrich's agent, during filming of The Montecarlo Story, and they bumped into each other in London while he was producing Doctor Dolittle (1967). (He would earn a best picture Oscar nomination for his work.) He became her second husband when they wed in London in June 1968.

Five years earlier, Jacobs, who also had repped Marilyn Monroe, Grace Kelly, Gregory Peck, Richard Burton and others, purchased the rights to Pierre Boulle's novel Monkey Planet, and the first entry in the Planet of the Apes series at 20th Century Fox reached theaters in April 1968.

Trundy chalked up her roles in the Apes moves to nepotism. She told Jacobs, "I wanna be in [the first sequel], and I was. All of them, from then on!" she said in Tom Weaver's 2003 book, Eye on Science Fiction. "I really did them for fun, if you want to know the truth."

Trundy later was married to Gucci executive Carmine Roberto Foggia ? she had her daughter and son Francesco with him ? and volunteered for years at Mother Theresa's hospice in Kolkata, India.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ctress-four-planet-apes-movies-was-79-1266487


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2020)

Penny Dreadful: City of Angels (2020) Official Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi2h1Zfr7fs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2020)

'Morbius' Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo8MMe1dhVs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2020)

Guns Akimbo - Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOFatKD0Vzo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2020)

Why the Flash movie will take so long

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNUVAA2YZWM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2020)

Netflix Announces The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf


The world of Netflix's The Witcher is about to get even bigger! Netflix today has announced a new anime film set in the world of the Witcher called The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf. Very few details have been revealed at this point, but the showrunner from the live-action series, Lauren S. Hissrich, is attached.

In addition to Hissrich, Netflix announced that Beau DeMayo, who penned an episode of the live-action series for Netflix, is also working on the project. As for who, exactly, will animate the film, that's the legendary animation studio Studio Mir. Studio Mir, if you're not familiar, is known for work on The Legend of Korra in addition to Voltron: Legendary Defender for Netflix.

Here's the logline for the new anime film, according to Netflix: "The world of The Witcher expands in this anime film that explores a powerful new threat facing the Continent."

What do you think of Netflix's The Witcher? Were you familiar with the books -- or maybe the games -- prior to the show? Let us know in the comments, or hit me up directly on Twitter @rollinbishop to talk all things gaming!

Here's how Netflix describes the series:

"Based on the best-selling fantasy series, The Witcher is an epic tale of fate and family. Geralt of Rivia, a solitary monster hunter, struggles to find his place in a world where people often prove more wicked than beasts. But when destiny hurtles him toward a powerful sorceress, and a young princess with a dangerous secret, the three must learn to navigate the increasingly volatile Continent together."

The first eight-episode season of Netflix's The Witcher is available to stream on the platform now. It has already been renewed for a second season. Lauren S. Hissrich serves as showrunner. It stars Henry Cavill as Geralt of Rivia, Anya Chalotra as Yennefer, and Freya Allan as Ciri.

https://comicbook.com/gaming/2020/01/22/netflix-announces-the-witcher-nightmare-of-the-wolf/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2020)

Dragon Ball Narrator and Voice Actor Brice Armstrong Has Passed Away


Today, the Dragon Ball community is mourning the loss of one of its own. Reports have gone live which confirm Brice Armstrong, the narrator of Dragon Ball's dub, has passed away. He was 84 years old.

ComicBook.com can confirm Armstrong passed away on January 10 from natural causes. At this time, there is no word on memorial services for the actor, but fans are paying tribute to Armstrong the best way they know how. If you were to search the actor online, you will see memorials pop up by the second, and they come from fans wanting to thank the actor for bringing Dragon Ball into their lives.

For those unfamiliar with the actor, Armstrong was the narrator on the Funimation dub of Dragon Ball. He went on to join the cast of Dragon Ball Z where he voiced Captain Ginyu. He would return to the franchise with the fourth Dragon Ball movie as the narrator before playing Lord Slug in Dragon Ball Z: Lord Slug.

Outside of Dragon Ball, the voice actor played numerous other roles. He worked on the Lupin III franchise as Douglas, Baki the Grappler, Fullmetal Alchemist, Fruits Basket, and Yu Yu Hakusho.

Over on Facebook, Mary Collins Agency posted a touching memorial to the veteran voice actor. "In the anime and game community, Brice is perhaps best known as the narrator for the original Dragonball series, characters Captain Ginyu and Lord Slug in Dragonball Z, as well as providing voices on Yu Yu Hakusho, Lupin III, Case Closed and many other titles," the company who represented Armstrong, shared with fans.

"Christopher Sabat, a Mary Collins Agency voice actor and founder of Okratron 5000, worked with and directed Brice often. 'Brice was the kindest, funniest person I?ve ever known. He was always humble, never in a bad mood?not the attitude you?d expect from such an industry legend.'"

Our thoughts and prayers are with the actor's loved ones. Armstrong is survived by his six children and nine grandchildren. His wife Marianna preceded him in death in 2008.

https://comicbook.com/anime/2020/01...YQt9PvVgAupZHExDGim-rJR04BFNU2XSFL6oSr1gx4sLk


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2020)

Dark Shadows Actor John Karlen Dies At 86

Actor and Primetime Emmy winner John Karlen, best known for appearing on the original Dark Shadows series and Cagney & Lacey, has passed away. The actor died on Wednesday, January 22 at the age of 86.

The Dark Shadows News Twitter account first revealed Karlen's passing, writing: "John Karlen was a brilliant, instinctive actor, who thrived in the arena of live TV in a way that few managed. While other performers on #DarkShadows betrayed nervous tics and hurried rehearsal time, John inhabited his characters effortlessly and was simply electric where other actors stumbled and halted, John Karlen simply soared."

Karlen got his start in television in the 1950s, but gained notoriety for his work on Dark Shadows where he played multiple roles across the 180 episodes in which he appeared. The main role that Karlen filled was that of Willie Loomis, the character that first came into contact with and was under the spell of Barnabas Collins. Karlen went on to appear as three other characters (Carl Collins, Desmond Collins, and Kendrick Young) in the series' many flashbacks.

The actor went on to appear in countless other television shows including Cagney & Lacey, where he starred in 110 episodes as Harvey Lacey, husband to Tyne Daly's Mary Beth Lacey. Karlen would go on to win the Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Drama Series Primetime Emmy award for his work on the series. He would also reprise the role in four TV movies that continued the series after its conclusion.

Karlen notable appeared in bit parts across countless TV shows in his decades-long career with stints on shows like Murder, She Wrote (three times!), Hill Street Blues, Fame, Mad About You, Starsky & Hutch, and The Rockford Files

He is survived by his son Adam.

https://comicbook.com/irl/2020/01/23/dark-shadows-actor-john-karlen-dies-at-86/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2020)

Netflix?s Altered Carbon Season 2 Reveals Release Date, Plot, Cast

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au_P9S_pYDQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2020)

Did Doctor Who Just Reveal a Secret New Doctor?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YitoycsQQHQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2020)

For a limited time:

Star Trek: Picard | Free Series Premiere Episode

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PPm5l3o2zw


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2020)

Every Important Detail From Marvel?s New Disney+ Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7F0wTuZdPc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2020)

?Big Game? Spot | Marvel Studios | Disney+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62EB4JniuTc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2020)

Altered Carbon Season 2 | Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpbtLSJEHJQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2020)

Kirk Douglas Dies, Aged 103


Though he always seemed virile and active enough to outlast us all, acting, directing and producing legend Kirk Douglas has died at the age of 103.

Douglas was a man who could play stone-jawed heroes and scheming villains, who preferred to take on characters who weren't always likeable and who established an acting dynasty that includes Michael Douglas.

Born Issur Danielovitch (later changed to Demsky) in New York in 1916, the man who would go on to choose the name Kirk Douglas grew up poor, the son of a ragman (a fact that lent its name to his autobiography). With assistance from loans and scholarships, he attended St. Lawrence University, joining the wrestling team but also showing interest in dramatics. After graduating college, he worked odd jobs (including deploying his wrestling skills professionally) and paid his way through the American Academy of Dramatic Arts. Here, he met his first wife, Diana Dill, with whom he had sons Michael and Joel (a producer).

Summer Stock theatre acting followed, and Douglas hit Broadway in 1941, playing a singing messenger in Spring Again. World War II briefly interrupted his ambitions, but once he was honorably discharged, he returned to the stage, appearing in small roles, dropping out of the original production of On The Town because of illness.

Acting classmate Lauren Bacall recommended him to a producer Hal Willis, and he signed on to a contract for $500 a week. He made his film debut in 1946's The Strange Love Of Martha Ivers, moving on to other movies such as Mourning Becomes Electra and Out Of The Past. He began to clash with Willis on payment and contract issues, and rather than signing another long agreement, went freelance, working for Fox and other studios.

His first taste of stardom was 1949's Champion, which also saw him earn his first Oscar nomination, and despite his earlier wish to be free, a seven-year deal with Warner Bros. His career blossomed again, and he appeared in The Big Sky and Billy Wilder's The Big Carnival (AKA Ace In The Hole).

At MGM, he earned another Academy Award nomination from 1952's The Bad And The Beautiful. More success followed, and he met and married publicist Anne Buydens, who survives him, and had two more sons, Peter and Eric. Douglas also set up his own production company, Bryna, named for his mother.

In 1957, he gave one of the performances for which he has become legendary, in Stanley Kubrick's Paths Of Glory. And then came Spartacus, for which he hired Kubrick to replace director Anthony Mann. Kubrick wasn't a fan of the finished product, but it's seen as a classic. Spartacus also represented Douglas pushing back against the blacklist, becoming one of those to insist that writer Dalton Trumbo be credited for the movie's script.

Back on stage, Douglas starred in One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, adapted from the Ken Kesey novel. He tried for a decade to turn it into a film, but while son Michael succeeded, he'd aged out of the main role, McMurphy, with Jack Nicholson taking the lead, and winning an Oscar. "I made more money from that film than any I acted in," Douglas has said. "And I would gladly give back every cent, if I could have played that role." In addition to producing, Douglas directed two films, Scalawag in 1973 and Posse in 1975.

He faced numerous health challenges through his career, including injuries from a helicopter accident and stroke in 1995 which forced him to learn to speak again, resulting in his withdrawal from the public spotlight for a time. He returned for 1999's Diamonds and then It Runs In The Family, which co-starred Michael, and Kirk's grandson, Cameron Douglas. TV movies and the odd series appearance dotted his career, and his final two releases were indie movie Illusion and TV movie Empire State Building Murders.

A keen supporter of charities, he worked on behalf of stroke sufferers, those with Alzheimer's, and building playgrounds for children. Douglas was given an honorary Oscar in 1996 and picked up the AFI Lifetime Achievement Award in 1991. And what a life, indeed. Michael Douglas has paid tribute to his father with a statement: "It is with tremendous sadness that my brothers and I announce that Kirk Douglas left us today at the age of 103. To the world he was a legend, an actor from the golden age of movies who lived well into his golden years, a humanitarian whose commitment to justice and the causes he believed in set a standard for all of us to aspire to. But to me and my brothers Joel and Peter he was simply Dad, to Catherine, a wonderful father-in-law, to his grandchildren and great grandchild their loving grandfather, and to his wife Anne, a wonderful husband," he writes.

"Kirk?s life was well lived, and he leaves a legacy in film that will endure for generations to come, and a history as a renowned philanthropist who worked to aid the public and bring peace to the planet. Let me end with the words I told him on his last birthday and which will always remain true. Dad ? I love you so much and I am so proud to be your son."

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...QGmHe0ZV4yzfohbyKW1ymzBXz_MNnA30sgEoFGhPqwc9w


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2020)

X-MEN ROGUE DEBUTS AS CAPTAIN MARVEL 2 VILLAIN IN MCU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPh8IZOxHQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2020)

The Wild, Wild West and Jingle All the Way Actor Robert Conrad Dead at 84

Robert Conrad, best known as the star of popular 1960s television series The Wild Wild West has died. He was 84. The news of Conrad's passing was confirmed by family spokesman Jeff Ballard (via 1010 WINS) who said that actor had died at his home in Malibu, California with heart failure being given as the cause of death.

Conrad was born in Chicago, Illinois on March 1, 1935 and worked as a milkman while he pursued a career as a nightclub singer. In 1958, Conrad moved to Los Angeles to pursue acting and soon after landed his first major television role as Tom Lopaka in Hawaiian Eye in 1959. Following success on Hawaiian Eye, Conrad starred as Secret Service agent James T. West in The Wild Wild West which ran from 1965 to 1969 on CBS. Conrad did most of his own stunts in the series, and was inducted into the Stuntman's Hall of Fame in 2010 for his work. When The Wild Wild West was turned into a film in 1999 starring Will Smith, Conrad wasn't fond of the remake. Conrad called the remake "horrible" and "pathetic" and appeared in person at the Razzie Awards to accept three of the awards bestowed upon the film.

Following the success of television's The Wild Wild West, Conrad went on to have an expansive career in television, appearing in a wide variety of other television series as well as television films. Conrad also worked as a writer, director, and producer of television, including the short-lived High Mountain Rangers. He also appeared in the music video for Richard Marx's "Hazard" in the 1990s.

?There are three cycles in showbiz,? Conrad told PEOPLE in 1988. ?They don?t know you, then they love you, and then you?ve been around so long they hate you. Now I?m starting all over again.?

Outside of television, Conrad also appeared in a number of theatrical films as well, including 1979's The Lady in Red, 1994's Samurai Cowboy, and 1996's Jingle All the Way in which he played Officer Hummell. His most recent film credit is 2002's Dead Above Ground. Conrad was also the host of a weekly, two-hour national radio talk show, The PM Show with Robert Conrad which he began hosting in 2008. His final appearance on the radio show was last July.

According to PEOPLE, a private service honoring Conrad is scheduled for March 1, which would have been the actor's 85th birthday. He is survived by 18 grandchildren and eight children.

https://comicbook.com/irl/2020/02/09/robert-conrad-wild-wild-west-star-dies-at-84/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2020)

VETERAN actor Orson Bean has died aged 91 after being struck by a car while crossing the street in Los Angeles.

The Desperate Housewives star, who also appeared in Being John Malkovich, is believed to have died at the scene on Friday night.

According to TMZ, the actor was allegedly jaywalking in the beach side community of Venice when he was clipped by one vehicle and then struck by another.

Both vehicles are reported to have remained on the scene and TMZ claims police are investigating to see if any charges will be laid.

Los Angeles Police Department Capt. Brian Wendling told ABC News: "The car coming westbound did not see him and clipped him and he went down.

"A second vehicle was coming up, was distracted by people trying to slow him down and then looked up and then a second traffic collision occurred and that one was fatal."

Orson is survived by his wife of 27 years Alley Mills, and their four children - Susannah, Ezekiel, Michele and Max.

Orson played Roy Bender in the hit series Desperate Housewives from 2009-2012.

He began his career in the 1950s with parts in shows such as Broadway Television Theatre and Goodyear Playhouse.

He also appeared on The Ed Sullivan Show, The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson and was a frequent contestant on To Tell The Truth and Match Game.

Orson recently appeared in the Denzel Washington film The Equalizer 2, as well as Netflix series Grace and Frankie.

The actor also made guest appearances in Murder She Wrote, Alley McBeal and Will & Grace.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ean-dies-aged-91-after-being-struck-by-a-car/

"In the parlance of the twentieth century, this is an oddball. His name is James B. W. Bevis, and his tastes lean toward stuffed animals, zither music, professional football, Charles Dickens, moose heads, carnivals, dogs, children, and young ladies. Mr. Bevis is accident prone, a little vague, a little discombobulated, with a life that possesses all the security of a floating crap game. But this can be said of our Mr. Bevis: without him, without his warmth, without his kindness, the world would be a considerably poorer place, albeit perhaps a little saner...Should it not be obvious by now, James B. W. Bevis is a fixture in his own private, optimistic, hopeful little world, a world which has long ceased being surprised by him. James B. W. Bevis, on whom Dame Fortune will shortly turn her back, but not before she gives him a paste in the mouth. Mr. James B. W. Bevis, just one block away from The Twilight Zone."

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004730/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2020)

Nanny McPhee Star Raphael Coleman Dies At 25


Rapha?l Coleman, a former child actor best known for his role in Nanny McPhee, has died at age 25. Coleman passed away, his mother confirmed on Twitter. Born in September 1994, Coleman won the role of Eric in Nanny McPhee when he was just 10 years old. He would go on to star in a few more movies in the following years, but had been largely out of the film business since 2009. He continued to do advertising work, and in 2017 he wrote, directed, and edited a music video, according to his IMDb biography. British newspapers are reporting that he collapsed unexpectedly during a run.

Coleman attended the University of Manchester in 2013, where he received his Bachelor of Science degree for Zoology. He would go on to spend the rest of his life working in conservation, with his mother sharing a statement of purpose he had written for Extinction Rebellion along with her remembrance of her late son.

"Rest in peace my beloved son Raphael Coleman, aka Iggy Fox," his mother -- writer Liz Jensen -- shared on Twitter Friday. "He died doing what he loved, working for the noblest cause of all. His family could not be prouder. Let?s celebrate all he achieved in his short life and cherish his legacy."

The environmental group to which Coleman dedicated his life is not an uncontroversial one, and as "Iggy Fox," he was one of their earliest and most vocal supporters. Coleman reportedly organized social media and other messaging for the group.

After his 2005 debut in Nanny McPhee, Coleman would have a big year in 2009, appearing in It?s Alive, The Fourth Kind, and Edward?s Turmoil. He went on to win the award for best young actor at the British Independent Film Festival in 2010.

In Nanny McPhee, which also starred Emma Thompson, Colin Firth, Thomas Brodie-Sangster, and Angela Lansbury, Widower Cedric Brown (Firth) hires Nanny McPhee (Thompson) to care for his seven rambunctious children, who have chased away all previous nannies. Taunted by Simon (Sangster) and his siblings, Nanny McPhee uses mystical powers to instill discipline. And when the children's great-aunt and benefactor, Lady Adelaide Stitch (Lansbury), threatens to separate the kids, the family pulls together under the guidance of Nanny McPhee. A box office success, the film eventually got a sequel -- but it was five years later and had none of the same kids in it.

Our thoughts go out to Coleman's family and friends.

https://comicbook.com/movies/2020/0...5EnzEObdTMhn6WUwgX3D1kOBcb-mKBe8-wzyp_QAg7g_8


----------



## ibux (Feb 10, 2020)

Icarus Nice trailer. I liked it.. Thanks.











Software Development Company in India
Mobile app development company
Digital marketing agency
Content Marketing Services
Mobile App development company
Website development company in India
SEO agency in Bangalore
SMO services
PPC services
Email Marketing Services
Video Marketing
Website design company


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2020)

GoFundMe Raising Money for Family of Marvel Stuntman Who Died at 54


Marvel Studios stuntman Brian ?Sonny? Nickels died in January at the age of 54, and now a GoFundMe page is raising money to help support Nickels? family following his loss. Nickels from sudden cardiac arrest while at his home in West London. He?s survived by his wife, Simone, and his two children, seven-year-old Sienna and 3-year-old Rocco. The GoFundMe, launched by David Garrick, has raised ?18,095 of its ?500,000. ?Our great beautiful kind wonderful Brian Sonny Nickels tragically, suddenly and unexpectedly passed away due to cardiac arrest. Leaving his 33 year old wife, 7 year old daughter, and 3 year old son,? Garrick writes on the GoFundMe page. Due to unforeseen and unavoidable circumstances his young widow Simone and their two young children are left with a substantial mortgage on their house which won?t be paid off. Simone solely worked for Brian for the past 11 years, and is struggling to work at the minute as she has a 7 year old and 3 years old to look after.

?Nothing financially was put into place or implemented as Brian's death was not expected or anticipated. Brian would be the first person to help any of us in need. Simone & Sienna watched and heard Brian graphically passing away, young Rocco is extremely confused and there is no counselling available as he is so young. Simone?s focus needs to be on their precious babies and getting them through this horrific and traumatic time. Their whole world has been turned upside down with the loss of a husband and father, please let?s all work together and help take all the financial pressure off her for some time, and raise as much money as we possibly can for Brian's wife and two young babies to completely take away any financial worries or burdens they may be facing. Let the kindest, love and great legacy of wonderful Brian Nickels live on through all of us.?

Nickels is a former boxer who fulfilled his dream of becoming a stuntman when he switched careers at age 25. His work for Marvel Studios included appearances in Avengers: Age of Ultron, Thor: The Dark World, Captain America: The First Avenger, and Guardians of the Galaxy.

Outside of the Marvel cinematic universe, Nickels? film work included appearances in the James Bond films Skyfall and Spectre, Jason Bourne, Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, Hobbs & Shaw, Kingsman: The Golden Circle and both parts of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. He also worked in television, appearing in Life on Mars, Band of Brothers, Top Boy, Peaky Blinders, Killing Eve and Game of Thrones.

https://comicbook.com/marvel/2020/0...nCPaXZJdSyTBc_NoVe9rDYWAv525ZV-APXiPfp7g0XPHs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2020)

The Hunt


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2020)

Brahms: The Boy II


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2020)

I Am Not Okay With This


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2020)

Charles Portis, 'True Grit' Novelist, Dies at 86


Charles Portis, the author whose 1968 novel "True Grit" inspired two beloved big-screen Westerns, died Monday at the age of 86.
The Arkansas native had struggled with failing health for several years, according to his brother, Jonathan, who confirmed the death to the Arkansas Times.

His biggest success was the 1968 novel "True Grit," the story of a young farm girl who hires a drunken lawman to catch the outlaw who murdered her father. They go on a quest along with a Texas Ranger to track down the villain, and on that adventure, the strength of their "grit" is tested.

The novel inspired Henry Hathaway's 1969 film, which earned John Wayne the Oscar for Best Actor. The Coen brothers' 2010 adaptation, starring Jeff Bridges, Matt Damon, and Hailee Steinfeld, earned 10 Oscar nominations ? but went home empty-handed that year.

Portis' other work includes comic fiction like "Norwood," "The Dog of the South," "Masters of Atlantis," and "Gringos," as well as a collection of his shorter works called "Escape Velocity."

Portis was born in 1933 in El Dorado, Arkansas, to Samuel Palmer Portis and Alice Waddell Portis. He served in the Marines during the Korean War before going on to study journalism at the University of Arkansas.

He was a newspaper reporter before going on to write fiction, having written for Fayetteville's Northwest Arkansas Times, Memphis' Commercial Appeal, the Arkansas Gazette, and Newsweek. He went on to become the London bureau chief of the New York Herald-Tribune, according to an obituary his family prepared for the Ruebel Funeral Home which was obtained by to the Arkansas Times.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/Entertain...-dies-at-86/ar-BB1069qK?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2020)

Game of Thrones actor Kristofer Hivju has has supposedly landed a role in the second season of Netflix?s The Witcher, according to recent reports. Redanian Intelligence, a site that?s all about covering news on The Witcher and other similar projects, said Hivju has had been cast as the character ?Nivellen? in the show?s next season. This latest assurance of the actor?s inclusion in The Witcher follows rumors from before that suggested the actor might be involved with the show.

Redanian Intelligence cited a casting breakdown as the source of the information about Hivju has supposedly playing Nivellen. The casting breakdown was reportedly obtained by the site with the actor?s name listed among others.

Like other characters from the first season of The Witcher and rumors about casting options for the second season, the name ?Nivellen? itself wasn?t listed. Instead, the codename ?Nigel? was used. The character?s description which calles him ?charismatic, witty, and funny,? according to the site, matches up with what Nivellen would be like. The ?Nigel? character is also supposed to come from an aristocratic family and bears a curse stemming from crimes he committed in the past. The casting breakdown further described the role as one which would be physically demanding and would require a ?great emotional range.?

Those familiar with The Witcher novels may recall Nivellen from The Last Wish. The character was featured in story where he was cursed to take on a monstrous appearance from the outside. The character was never mentioned in the first season of The Witcher that set up the foundation of the stories between Geralt, Yennefer, Ciri, and others, though he?ll apparently appear in the next season.

But he may not be in the show for long though, perhaps as a one-and-done story. The character will supposedly only appear in the opening episode of the show?s next season, though that along with the casting confirmation itself remains to be seen.

Nivellen was one of several characters who appeared in the list of characters who will apparently be appearing in The Witcher?s second season. Other characters included Vesemir and Dijkstra, though if you?ve been keeping up with news surrounding possible casting decisions, you?ll already know some of the people who are up for playing those roles.

https://comicbook.com/gaming/2020/0...vlH65Ylu6A1_FTbI7LVQHxsi  M5oMtffru6jgl1KGT24


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2020)

'Good Times' Star Ja'net DuBois Dead at 74

Ja'net Dubois -- one of the main characters on "Good Times" -- was found dead Tuesday ... TMZ has learned.

Ja'net played the Evans family's sassy neighbor Willona Woods on the classic '70s TV series. Her family tells us ... Ja'net died unexpectedly in her sleep overnight at her home in Glendale, CA.

It's unclear who discovered her body Tuesday morning. We're told Ja'net hadn't complained of any specific ailments recently, and appeared to be in good health to those around her. She even attended a fan event in Hollywood a couple weeks ago.

Ja'net might be most famous for "Good Times," but she also composed and sang the theme song, "Movin' On Up," for "The Jeffersons" -- so, she should also be remembered for her voice.

She appeared in tons of movies over the years, including "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka", "Tropic Thunder" and "Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle."

Ja'net's acting career began on Broadway, where she was cast in a number of plays including "Golden Boy" with Sammy Davis Jr. and Louis Gossett Jr. -- plus "A Raisin In The Sun."

She also won two Emmy awards for her voice-over work on "The PJs."

Ja'net is survived by her 3 children.

She was 74. RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2020/02/18/good...PbZsSzSHR5ty36u6nhX__qL8xUwOrkH4AdbcKPBev7_z0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2020)

Westworld | Official Season 3 Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 29, 2020)

Candyman - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2020)

THE KIDS IN THE HALL Return in New Amazon Prime Series

In today?s edition of ?everything you loved from the past is inevitably coming back,? Deadline is reporting that the Canadian sketch comedy series The Kids in the Hall will make a return some 25 years after it left the airwaves. Only this time, the Kids are coming back via Amazon Prime. And this reunion will include all the original cast members from the 1989-95 series; Dave Foley, Kevin McDonald, Bruce McCulloch, Mark McKinney and Scott Thompson have all signed on to return for an eight-episode run. Producing this revival, as he did the original show, is SNL?s Lorne Michaels.

https://nerdist.com/article/the-kid...rn7UAIv6Ocg_DMLveiW1GrpRPJcb3_6I12N29bGU65aas


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2020)

Max Von Sydow Dies Aged 90


Legendary actor Max von Sydow has passed away at the age of 90, it has been confirmed. The Swedish actor was an enduring screen presence whose career spanned several eras of cinema ? from repeatedly starring for Ingmar Bergman beginning in the ?50s, to partaking in the Star Wars Sequel Trilogy in the last few years.

Von Sydow?s breakout performance came in 1957?s The Seventh Seal, in which he played Antonius Block ? a medieval knight who challenges Death to a game of chess. He would go on to collaborate with Bergman several more times ? in Wild Strawberries and Mr. Sleeman Is Coming (also released in 1957), 1958?s Brink Of Life, The Magician, and Rabies, 1960?s The Virgin Spring, 1961?s Through A Glass Darkly, 1963?s Winter Light, 1968?s Hour Of The Wolf and Shame, 1969?s The Passion Of Anna, and 1971?s The Touch.

Elsewhere, von Sydow?s work included a number of iconic roles. In 1965 he played Jesus in George Stevens? four-plus hour epic The Greatest Story Ever Told. He famously starred as Father Merrin, the conflicted priest struggling to retain his faith, in The Exorcist ? a role he reprised in sequel Exorcist II: The Heretic. He was no stranger to outlandish science-fiction ? in 1980 he starred as Emperor Ming The Merciless in Flash Gordon, and played Doctor Kynes in David Lynch?s 1984 Dune. In 1983 he played iconic villain Blofed in non-Eon Bond movie Never Say Never Again, and in 1986 he starred in Woody Allen?s Hannah And Her Sisters.

He continued to work for heavyweight directors later into his career, in 2002 starring as PreCrime boss Lamar Burgess in Steven Spielberg?s Minority Report, and in 2010 appearing in Martin Scorsese?s Shutter Island as Dr. Naehring and as Sir Walter Loxley in Ridley Scott?s Robin Hood. He also impacted a whole new generation of genre fans in the last decade, starring as the Three-Eyed Raven for a brief but important stint in Game Of Thrones, and appearing in Star Wars: The Force Awakens as Lor San Tekka ? the elderly man on Jakku who delivers the map with Luke Skywalker's whereabouts to Poe Dameron, kicking off the events of the Sequel Trilogy. Our thoughts are with his friends and family.

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...lkigA-6cyMklzMRnjn5lJA9v6p4YNucYn2eH4zmV29lpE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2020)

Upload - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2020)

Wonder Woman Star Lyle Waggoner Dead at 84


Today, the entertainment industry is coming together to remember the talent which Lyle Waggoner brought to the screen. A report by TMZ has confirmed the Wonder Woman and Carol Burnett Show star passed away recent at the age of 84.

The report comes from a source close to Waggoner's family. TMZ says the TV star died at his home on Tuesday after battling with an illness. Waggoner went peacefully while surrounded by his wife and sons.

For those unfamiliar with Waggoner, the actor rose to fame back in the 1960s after he was cast on the show Gunsmoke in a guest role. The actor almost nabbed a role in a very different comic book series before Wonder Woman as he was a lead choice to play Batman, but Waggoner ultimately lost the role to Adam West.

After failing to don the cowl, Waggoner redirected his focus to comedy as he joined The Carol Burnett Show. The star appeared on the iconic sketch comedy series for seven years where he rose to fame.

It was in 1975 that Lyle Waggoner finally landed in DC role. He was cast as Steve Trevor in the Wonder Woman TV series where he also played Steve Trevor Jr. He was on the show for more than three seasons alongside Lynda Carter.

Outside of his acting career, Lyle was seen as a sex symbol by many, and he even posted seminude in Playgirl back in 1973. From the big screen to television, Lyle was reliably cast as a hunk to woo female audiences, and he stole plenty of hearts during his time on Wonder Woman.

In the mid-1970s, Waggoner began separating himself from Hollywood to pursue other careers around the entertainment industry. In the years following, he went on to revive his TV legacy on programs such as That '70s Show.

https://comicbook.com/dc/2020/03/17/lyle-waggoner-death-wonder-woman-batman-obituary/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2020)

Most Dangerous Game


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2020)

David Schramm, Star on NBC?s ?Wings,? Dies at 73


Schramm was a founding member of New York?s The Acting Company, which announced the news of his death on Sunday.

He played Roy Biggins, the rival airline owner on ?Wings,? and appeared in all 172 episodes between 1990 and 1997. Throughout his 40-year career, Schramm also appeared in the TV movie ?The Dreamer of Oz: The L. Frank Baum Story? in 1990 and played Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara in the miniseries ?Kennedy.? His film credits include ?Let It Ride,? ?Johnny Handsome? and ?A Shock to the System.?

He graduated from New York City?s Julliard School and appeared in productions on and off-Broadway, at the New York Theatre Workshop, Pasadena Playhouse, George Street Playhouse, Washington D.C.?s Shakespeare Theatre Company and more. His theater credits include Alan Ayckbourn?s ?Bedroom Face? and the 2009 revival of ?Finian?s Rainbow.?

?We mourn his loss and will miss him,? Margot Harley of The Acting Company said in the group?s statement.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/d...-dies-at-73/ar-BB11SA2Y?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2020)

Adam Schlesinger, Fountains of Wayne and ?Crazy Ex-Girlfriend? Songwriter, Dies at 52 of COVID-19


Adam Schlesinger, the bassist-songwriter from the rock band Fountains of Wayne and a music producer and composer on ?Crazy Ex-Girlfriend,? has died due to complications from the coronavirus, his lawyer Josh Grier told The New York Times. He was 52.

Schlesinger had been hospitalized due to COVID-19 for the past week and was on a ventilator, TheWrap reported on Tuesday. Representatives for Schlesinger and for Fountains of Wayne did not immediately respond to TheWrap?s request for comment.

Schlesinger earned three Emmy Awards for his work writing songs for ?Crazy Ex-Girlfriend? and for the 2011 and 2012 Tony Awards broadcasts. He won a Grammy Award for the 2008 comedy album ?A Colbert Christmas: The Greatest Gift of All!?

In 1996, he also earned an Oscar nomination for co-writing the title song to Tom Hanks? movie ?That Thing You Do!? as well as a Tony nomination for the score to the 2008 Broadway musical version of John Waters? ?Cry-Baby.?

But he was best known for his work with the quirky late-?90s rock band Fountains of Wayne, which he formed with fellow Williams College graduate Chris Collingwood in 1995, which was inspired by bands like The Kinks, Big Star and The Cars.

The band scored its biggest hit with the 2003 single ?*Stacy?s Mom*,? which also was famous for a racy music video starring the supermodel Rachel Hunter. The song hit No. 21 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart.

He had also been at work on a stage musical version of the Fran Drescher ?90s sitcom ?The Nanny,? collaborating with ?Crazy Ex-Girlfriend? creator Rachel Bloom. He and Bloom together on ?Crazy Ex-Girlfriend,? a cult favorite on The CW from 2015-19 that wove Broadway-style parody songs into the rom-com storyline.

Some of his other credits included songs for ?The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel,? ?Damsels in Distress,? ?Music & Lyrics? and ?Crank Yankers.?

https://www.thewrap.com/adam-schlesinger-dies-coronavirus-fountains-wayne-crazy-ex-girlfriend/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2020)

Ellis Marsalis Jr., legendary jazz musician, teacher and patriarch, dies at age 85 of coronavirus


Legendary jazz pianist and teacher Ellis Marsalis Jr., the patriarch of New Orleans' great musical family, died Wednesday at 85 due to complications of coronavirus.

"It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of my father, Ellis Marsalis Jr.," son Branford Marsalis said in a statement, saying his father was admitted to hospital on Saturday and "died peacefully this evening."

"My dad was a giant of a musician and teacher, but an even greater father. He poured everything he had into making us the best of what we could be," Branford Marsalis said.

New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell marked Marsalis' passing with a statement posted on her Twitter account.

"Ellis Marsalis was a legend. He was the prototype of what we mean when we talk about New Orleans jazz. The love and the prayers of all of our people go out to his family, and to all of those whose lives he touched," Cantrell wrote. 

Marsalis was a New Orleans legend who had just ended a three-decade run at New Orleans' Snug Harbor on Frenchman Street that ended in January. Marsalis told the club?s proprietor late last year it had become too exhausting to play his two 75-minute sets every Friday evening at the club.

But his fame was international, burnished by his musician family. Four of Marsalis' six sons are musicians: Wynton, a nine-time Grammy-winning trumpeter and artistic director of Jazz at Lincoln Center in New York; Branford, a saxophonist and musical director of the "Tonight Show With Jay Leno" in the 1990s; Delfeayo, a trombonist; and Jason, a drummer.

Branford Marsalis quoted a text he received from Harvard Law Professor David Wilkins on his father. ?We can all marvel at the sheer audacity of a man who believed he could teach his black boys to be excellent in a world that denied that very possibility, and then watch them go on to redefine what excellence means for all time.?

His musical teaching went far beyond family. Marsalis nurtured countless musicians over the year at New Orleans Center for the Creative Arts, Xavier University and the University of New Orleans. His students include trumpeter and composer Terence Blanchard; singer/pianist Harry Connick Jr.; saxophonists Donald Harrison and Victor Goines; and bassist Reginald Veal.

Born on Nov. 14, 1934, the son of a New Orleans hotel operator, Marsalis began formal music studies at the Xavier University junior school of music at 11, playing clarinet and tenor saxophone. After high school, Marsalis enrolled in Dillard University (New Orleans) as a clarinet major, graduating in 1955.

Branford Marsalis told The Washington Post in 2009 that his father was in his 20s when he switched to the piano after realizing he would never equal the great saxophonists he heard. He passed on his clarinet to Branford and gave Wynton a trumpet (a gift from Ellis? boss at the time, Bourbon Street legend Al Hirt). 

To celebrate his teaching retirement in 2001, the entire Marsalis family performed, captured on the release "The Marsalis Family: A Jazz Celebration." In 2008, Ellis was inducted into the Louisiana Music Hall of Fame.

Marsalis? wife, Dolores, died in 2017. He is survived by sons Branford, Wynton, Ellis III, Delfeayo, Mboya and Jason.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...es-at-age-85-of-coronavirus/ar-BB1238oh?pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2020)

Honor Blackman, Star of 'The Avengers' and 'Goldfinger,' Dies at 94


Honor Blackman, the beguiling British actress who portrayed the leather-clad Cathy Gale on TV's The Avengers and then Bond girl Pussy Galore in Goldfinger, has died. She was 94.

Blackman, who first won recognition for her performance as Elizabeth Taylor's friend in the MGM spy tale Conspirator (1949), died at her home in Lewes, Sussex, of natural causes unrelated to the coronavirus, her family told The Guardian.

"As well as being a much-adored mother and grandmother," her family said, "Honor was an actor of hugely prolific creative talent; with an extraordinary combination of beauty, brains and physical prowess, along with her unique voice and a dedicated work ethic, she achieved an unparalleled iconic status in the world of film and entertainment and with absolute commitment to her craft and total professionalism in all her endeavors she contributed to some of the great films and theater productions of our times."

The London native with the icy blue eyes also played a woman who believes that she has nothing to live for in A Night to Remember (1958), one of the retellings of the Titanic disaster. And five years later, she starred as the goddess Hera in Jason and the Argonauts (1963).

Considered a real-life goddess to her adoring fans, Blackman joined the British series The Avengers for its second season in 1962 as Mrs. Gale, a widowed anthropologist and black belt in judo who quite ably assists the bowler-wearing, umbrella-toting John Steed (Patrick Macnee) solve crimes. (Gale started out as a revamped version of another character, Doctor Keel, played by Ian Hendry, who had left the series).

With The Avengers soaring in the ratings and about to air on ABC in the U.S., Blackman in December 1963 announced that she was exiting after two seasons to star as Pussy Galore in Goldfinger (1964). She would effectively be replaced by Diana Rigg as Emma Peel.

"Everybody was quite startled when I decided to leave, especially since the program was about to go onto film and into color. It was a bombshell, I'm afraid, for everybody, that I was going, but I thought my decision was right and I still think it was right," she said in 2011.

"It was two years of a show every fortnight for the entire year. I used to stand up for hours and hours after rehearsals for clothes fittings as well as go to the gym for my judo. I also used to do an enormous amount of publicity for the series, as did Patrick. It was very, very tough going but great fun."

In her final Avengers episode, "Lobster Quadrille," Steed says to Gale, "You're going to be pussyfooting around on some beach," she recalled. "He worked that into the dialogue because everybody in Great Britain knew where I was going, so it was sort of an in-joke."

In Goldfinger, her henchwoman character, the leader of an all-woman flying-display team, trades sexy double entendres ? and judo moves ? with Agent 007 (Sean Connery):
Galore: "My name is Pussy Galore."
Bond: "I must be dreaming."

"She was a fascinating creature and the least predictable of all James Bond's conquests," Blackman once said. "All the others succumbed quickly, but not Pussy. In the [1959 Ian Fleming] book she was a lesbian.?

Her action roles led to the publishing of a 1966 book: Honor Blackman?s Book of Self-Defence.

Wrote one reader on the book's Amazon.com page: "She truly was an amazing woman well ahead of her time who not only was able to catch the eye of men with her stunning looks but also able to judo flip them across the room like a sack of potatoes!" 

Honor Blackman was born in East London on Aug. 22, 1925, the daughter of a civil servant who taught her how to box. She attended the Guildhall School of Music and Drama and began acting in the West End.

In 1947, she made her motion picture debut with an uncredited role in Fame Is the Spur, starring Michael Redgrave.

Blackman often was cast as a demure young woman in such late 1940s films as Daughter of Darkness, Quartet and A Boy, A Girl and a Bike. In 1950, she appeared in So Long at the Fair with Dirk Bogarde and the following year performed opposite Roger Livesey and Richard Burton in Green Grow the Rushes.

She won notice in The Square Peg (1958) and A Matter of WHO (1961), with Terry-Thomas. Those performances led to her casting as the imperious Mrs. Gale.

Blackman followed Goldfinger with three films released in 1965: The Secret of My Success, a comedy with Shirley Jones and Stella Stevens; the drama Life at the Top (1965), also starring Laurence Harvey; and the tragic love story Moment to Moment.
In 1966, she starred in the West End production of Wait Until Dark.

Later, Blackman played in Richard Donner's Lola (1970), opposite Charles Bronson and Susan George; The Last Grenade (1970), in which she was the wife of Richard Attenborough's character; Fright (1971), a horror film with George yet again; and The Cat and the Canary, a 1978 version of the haunted-house amusement.

More recently, Blackman appeared in Bridget Jones's Diary (2001), Color Me Kubrick (2005), the noir thriller I, Anna (2012) and Cockneys vs. Zombies (2012).

For most of the 1990s, Blackman starred as Laura West in the long-running ITV sitcom The Upper Hand. The series was an adaptation of the ABC hit Who's the Boss? with Blackman playing the role originated by Katherine Helmond ? the sexually active mother of an advertising exec who employs a male live-in housekeeper.

Blackman was married twice, the second time to actor Maurice Kaufmann. They appeared together in Fright and adopted two children, Lottie and Barnaby. Survivors also include her grandchildren Daisy, Oscar, Olive and Toby.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...-dies-at-94/ar-BB12ehrT?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2020)

Looking for your next isolation binge? How about riding out the remainder of quarantine with every single episode of Battlestar Galactica and Xena: Warrior Princess? Come on, you know you want to...

SYFY announced today that it would be airing marathons of each series throughout the month of April. Not only that, but they'll be hosted by Tricia Helfer (Number Six) and Lucy Lawless (Xena herself), respectively. And make sure to keep your eyes peeled for a slew of custom content and a number of surprise guest appearances.

Starting Monday, April 20, the network will commence a nonstop, three-day marathon of Battlestar Galactica. That includes the two-part miniseries, all four seasons (76 episodes), and the two movies Razor and The Plan. Should you wish to stream all of this, the complete series is available for digital access through SYFY.com or NBCU?s OneApp.

For even more supplemental content, you can turn to SYFY WIRE's official BSG podcast hosted by Helfer and Marc Bernardin. A bonus episode of the podcast will drop on the 20th and feature a cast reunion that includes Edward James Olmos, James Callis, Jamie Bamber, Katee Sackhoff, Michael Trucco, Rekha Sharma, and more. It'll also feature a live-reading of the pilot episode, "33."

Over in ancient Greece, the Xena marathon will mark the first time that SYFY has ever aired the iconic fantasy series. We'll be throwing it back to the mid-'90s starting Thursday, April 16.

Episodes are set to air in the mornings and afternoons of every #ThrowbackThursday, as Lawless provides wrap-ups (presented by SYFY Fangrrls) for all six seasons. Should you wish to get a head start, you can now stream the full series through SYFY.com or NBCU?s OneApp.

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/syfy-...h_ER83XeofC7PHqs6YUoaDI24qsRuSBWnSdEIkM9VNBSM


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2020)

Voice of Brainy Smurf Danny Goldman Dead at 80 After 2 Strokes


Danny Goldman -- the actor best known for voicing Brainy Smurf in "The Smurfs" -- has died ... TMZ has learned.

Goldman died at his home Sunday night in front of friends and family while in hospice after suffering a couple of strokes around New Years ... this according to his longtime agent, Doug Ely. *His death is not related to COVID-19.* Ely took to Facebook to give his decades-long friend a touching tribute.

Ely wrote, "Danny was truly one of a kind. He always had strong opinions and didn't mind telling you about them. He was incredibly funny. He loved to root for the little guy and help wherever he could. He had a huge heart. We lost a good one today. He will be missed."

Goldman's acting credits date back all the way to 1963 with a stint in "General Hospital." He later landed roles in "Young Frankenstein" as a young medical student who questioned Gene Wilder.

Goldman also landed roles in "MASH" and "Busting Loose" but he reached stardom voicing Brainy Smurf when "The Smurfs" debuted in 1981 as a Saturday morning cartoon series on NBC. Brainy Smurf -- easily one of the most identifiable characters with his trademark thick glasses -- was known to never back down from sharing his smarts.

He'd hold on to that role until the series ended in 1989 but the show's popularity kept the series on the air via USA Network, the Cartoon Network and now the Boomerang channel.

Goldman would go on to land a ton of small roles on other shows including "Criminal Minds" in 2012. He was 80. RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2020/04/13/voic...qUoPGVMV6_7GvOcjJ7bKqbS9hJJc8XYS2oq4U6C3uNXts


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2020)

Brave New World


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2020)

Disney Gallery: The Mandalorian


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2020)

Irrfan Khan, 'Slumdog Millionaire' and 'Life of Pi' Star, Dead at 53

Irrfan Khan -- Bollywood icon and star of films like "Slumdog Millionaire" and "Life of Pi" -- has died after battling cancer.

The Indian actor died Wednesday in a Mumbai hospital after being admitted to the ICU for a colon infection earlier this week.

His rep says ... "Irrfan was a strong soul, someone who fought till the very end and always inspired everyone who came close to him."

Khan revealed in March 2018 that he had been diagnosed with a rare neuroendocrine tumor, an abnormal growth that begins in the body's specialized neuroendocrine cells. We're told he'd been getting chemotherapy in London and traveling back and forth to India in recent months.

Khan is one of India's most famous and beloved actors, and has more than 150 Bollywood and Hollywood credits to his name.

He attended the National School of Drama in New Delhi and started his acting career soon after, playing mainly supporting roles for more than a decade. He had his big break in early 2000s, though ... racking up awards for his starring role in the 2003 film, "Haasil."

Irrfan went on to star in other award-winning films such as "Like In A?.Metro" before busting onto the international scene in 2008 when he appeared in the Oscar hit, "Slumdog Millionaire."

He then landed a starring role in the acclaimed "Life of Pi," and would go on to appear in movies like "The Amazing Spider-Man," "Jurassic World" and "Inferno."

Sadly, the actor's mother also died last week, but he was unable to attend her funeral due to the coronavirus pandemic lockdowns.

Priyanka Chopra is one of many Bollywood stars to post a tribute to Khan.

Irrfan is survived by his wife and 2 children.

He was 53.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2020/04/29/life...LcDh_Vt04-23_z4TtI_xoavEe-gUO-x5FK7ipyeoXm82I


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2020)

Comedian Jerry Stiller Dies at 92


The world woke up to some incredibly sad news on Monday morning, as we learned that beloved comedian and actor Jerry Stiller had passed away overnight. Stiller had a long career in comedy both on the stage and on the screen, and he passed away this weekend at the age of 92 years old. The news of Stiller's passing came from his son, actor and filmmaker Ben Stiller, who posted a loving tribute to his late father on Twitter.

"I'm sad to say that my father, Jerry Stiller, passed away from natural causes," Stiller wrote in the tweet. "He was a great dad and grandfather, and the most dedicated husband to Anne for about 62 years. He will be greatly missed. Love you Dad."

Stiller had a long and illustrious career of comedy that spanned decades. He first rose to prominence in the 1960s, performing routines alongside his wife, Anne Meara. In addition to their work in front of live crowds around the country, Stiller and Meara also performed several times on The Ed Sullivan Show.

Over the years, Stiller appeared on several TV shows and in quite a few feature films, including Hairspray, Law & Order, Heavyweights, and The Love Boat. However, his most popular on-screen role came in 1993, when he first appeared on Seinfeld. Stiller played Frank Costanza, father of Jason Alexander's George Costanza, for a total of 26 episodes of the show's run. He was even nominated for a Primetime Emmy Award for his work on the series in 1997.

Stiller went on to take a starring role in sitcom series The King of Queens, alongside Kevin James and Leah Remini. He played Arthur Spooner, the father of Remini's character, who lived in the basement of the couple's home in New York City.

Stiller also got the chance to work alongside his son, appearing in both Zoolander movies as Derek Zoolander's manager, Maury. The comedian's last on-screen role was actually in Zoolander 2, back in 2016.

In 2007, Stiller and Meara were given a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

https://comicbook.com/irl/news/jerr...I2L41uzGkJ5zZ6k3ceRHoIaEM-A4X9zSihULge6c4IItI


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2020)

Vikings: Valhalla Release Date, Cast And Plot


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2020)

Spock Is Back As ?Star Trek: Strange New Worlds? Gets CBS All Access Series Order; Rebecca Romijn & Anson Mount Co-Star 

In its ever-expanding goal to be Star Trek all year round, CBS All Access has picked up the Spock, Captain Pike and Number One starrer Star Trek: Strange New Worlds to series.

With a title lifted in part from James T. Kirk?s beloved introduction to the original series, the third full live-action show in the Alex Kurtzman-pioneered Trekverse after Star Trek: Discovery and Star Trek: Picard will feature Ethan Peck, Anson Mount and Rebecca Romijn reprising their respective roles from Season 2 of the Sonequa Martin-Green-led Discovery.

The new series will take the trio of Spock, Pike and Number One and the U.S.S. Enterprise almost right up to the reign of Captain Kirk.

Official confirmation of the long-rumored show normally would be perfect for either a network upfront or San Diego Comic-Con, but neither of those is happening this year due to the coronavirus pandemic. Then again, that didn?t stop the trio of leads from sending fans greetings of the new show today via video:

Produced by CBS Television Studios, Secret Hideout and Roddenberry Entertainment, SNW launches with a premiere penned by Picard EP by Akiva Goldsman from a story the Oscar winner wrote with Kurtzman and fellow EP Jenny Lumet. Henry Alonso Myers, Heather Kadin, Rod Roddenberry and Trevor Roth also executive produce, with Aaron Baiers, Akela Cooper and Davy Perez as co-EPs.

?This is a dream come true, literally,? Picard finale director Goldsman said today of Strange New Worlds, which seems to pick up not long after the Season 2 finale of Discovery. ?I have imagined myself on the bridge of the Enterprise since the early 1970s. I?m honored to be a part of this continuing journey along with Alex, Henry and the fine folks at CBS.?

With Trek reboots snagging big subscription numbers for their streaming arm, those fine folks at CBS also clearly are happy about the prospects of more.

?Fans fell in love with Anson Mount, Rebecca Romijn and Ethan Peck?s portrayals of these iconic characters when they were first introduced on Star Trek Discovery last season,? EVP and CBS All Access? Head of Programming Julie McNamara said Friday. ?This new series will be a perfect complement to the franchise, bringing a whole new perspective and series of adventures to Star Trek.?

It?s totally logical, when you think about it for just a bit longer than it takes to re-polarize the Enterprise?s warp coils. Take one of the most popular characters in Star Trek history ? the half-Vulcan Spock ? add two key players from the Gene Roddenberry-created franchise?s canon, and give them their own adventures. In fact, after Science Officer Spock, Captain Christopher Pike and Number One/Una?s pivotal turns in Discovery, all three were featured in episodes of the Star Trek: Short Treks series in what now seem almost like rehearsals for Strange New Worlds.

?When we said we heard the fans? outpouring of love for Pike, Number One and Spock when they boarded Star Trek: Discovery last season, we meant it,? asserts Kurtzman, who also is steering the Silence of the Lambs-based Clarice and a Man Who Fell to Earth series for CBS and CBS All Access. ?These iconic characters have a deep history in Star Trek canon, yet so much of their stories have yet to be told,?
the EP noted. ?With Akiva and Henry at the helm, the Enterprise, its crew and its fans are in for an extraordinary journey to new frontiers in the Star Trek universe.?

No word when Strange New Worlds will debut as most of Hollywood is still in COVID-19 lockdown. However, we do know that Discovery is expected back for its third season later this year and the second season of the Patrick Stewart-fronted Picard is penciled in for early 2021, as of right now. There?s also that Michelle Yeoh series focused on the powerful and mysterious Section 31 to come down the line, the animated Star Trek: Lower Decks and an CG-animated Nickelodeon-set Star Trek for the considerably younger crowd.

Which is a long-ish way of saying, there is a hell of a lot of new Trek to come.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/s...unt-co-star/ar-BB148e4a?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2020)

Star Trek: Strange New Worlds


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2020)

Fred Willard, Comedic Actor, Dies at 86

Fred Willard, known for his delightful roles in projects like Everybody Loves Raymond, Best In Show, Anchorman, and more has passed away at the age of 86. His death was confirmed by his agent Michael Eisenstadt, though no details regarding his death were released (via THR). Willard's daughter also shared the news on Twitter, and said her father passed away "very peacefully." She then added "He kept moving, working and making us happy until the very end. We loved him so very much! We will miss him forever," (via PopCulture). Willard's agent, Glenn Schwartz, also told Rolling Stone that the actor died from natural causes. Our thoughts are with his family and friends at this time.

Willard has been a fan favorite actor for quite some time thanks to delightful characters in everything from Wizards of Waverly Place to Raymond to Disney's WALL-E, and he was also part of the upcoming Netflix series Space Force, which releases later this year.

Willard's vast resume includes memorable roles in both film and television, though it's hard not to immediately think of his brilliant work in the Christopher Guest series of Mockumentaries, which included films like A Mighty Wind, Best In Show, and For Your Consideration. He would also grace the screen in shows like Modern Family, and would lend his voice to things like Scooby-Doo, G.I. Joe: Renegades, Transformers, WALL-E, Kim Possible, and more.

He would reprise his role as Hank MacDougall on Everybody Loves Raymond 14 times, and most recently appeared as Fred Naird in Netflix's Space Force.

Our thoughts are with Willard's family and friends at this time.

https://comicbook.com/irl/news/fred...NSwfpfgVPbt_jtNCfF_dYLnmYF_SYVg7teS_ZhUqQLl-c


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2020)

Umbrella Academy season 2 July 31

https://deadline.com/2020/05/umbrella-academy-season-2-premiere-date-1202936922/


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2020)

The Old Guard


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2020)

Perry Mason: Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2020)

Claude Heater, Opera Singer Who Played Jesus in 'Ben-Hur,' Dies at 92


Claude Heater, the famed opera singer who appeared with his face unseen as Jesus Christ in William Wyler's epic 1959 production of Ben-Hur, has died. He was 92.

A noted Wagnerian tenor, Heater died May 28 at St. Mary's Medical Center in San Francisco of natural causes after a long illness, according to an announcement on his foundation website.

While performing in Rome, Heater was spotted by Ben-Hur production manager Henry Henigson, who was struck by the singer's "magnificent" voice and "beautiful spiritual face," Hollywood gossip columnist Louella Parsons wrote in 1958.

Heater was then tested and hired to play Jesus in the MGM feature. "Now here is the strange part: They had to go to Europe to find this boy, who was born in Oakland, California," Parsons wrote.

"Mainly, they were interested in hands. They wanted strong, but sensitive, hands," Heater told the Marin Independent Journal newspaper in 1992. During production, he noted that "there were people on the set who would see me, drop to one knee and make the sign of Christ."

As filming progressed, Heater was given more time in front of the camera and a few lines, but British law at the time forbid Jesus to speak or his face to be seen if he were a "secondary character." So, Heater as Jesus appears only from behind, as when he gives water to Charlton Heston's enslaved Judah Ben-Hur.

In the 1993 documentary Ben-Hur: The Making of an Epic, Heater is shown front and center in a costume test photo. And in 2003, he and Heston reunited at a screening at the Motion Picture Academy in Los Angeles, the last two remaining actors from the film, winner of 11 Academy Awards, including best picture.

Born in Oakland on Oct. 25, 1927, Heater served as a missionary and in the U.S. Marine Corps before studying voice in Los Angeles. He moved to New York in 1950, joined the American Theater Wing and appeared on Broadway as a singer and juggler in Top Banana, a comedy starring Phil Silvers and Jack Albertson.

In 1952, the 6-foot-4 Heater was the baritone member of the trio in the world premiere of Leonard Bernstein's Trouble in Tahiti, won the top prize on Arthur Godfrey's Talent Scouts program and performed in La Traviata and Faust with the Amato Opera in New York.

After he completed his studies in Milan, Heater performed in Spain, Germany and Switzerland before being engaged at the renowned Vienna Staatsoper for three years under conductor Herbert Von Karajan. His final performances as a baritone came in 1961 with the San Francisco Opera.

Heater retrained his voice as a tenor, and in 1964 he took the title role in Hans Werner Henze's K?nig Hirschat the Bavarian State Opera, serving as the leading dramatic tenor at that opera house through 1968. He would perform often as Tristan in Wagner's Tristan und Isolde, including on Belgium television in 1967-68.

After retiring from the stage in the '70s, Heater taught opera for 30 years out of his San Francisco studio; served as general director of the Oakland Opera of California; ran for Congress as a write-in Republican candidate in 1992; and wrote a 2007 book, Fatal Flaws of the Most Correct Book on Earth, about what he felt were inconsistencies with his Mormon experience.

In 2018, he co-founded the Claude Heater Foundation to "nurture, encourage and support dramatic operatic voices, classical musicians and artists through developmental, educational programs and professional level performance opportunities."

Survivors include his longtime partner, Juyeon Song, an opera singer; children Christian, Steven, Evelyn, Erika, Claudia and Michele; grandchildren Nicolas, Alexander, Lauren, Joshua, Cecilia, Zachary and Valentina; and great-grandchildren Fiamma and Priscilla.

A donation in his memory may be made to his foundation.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...-dies-at-92/ar-BB158iEB?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2020)

You Should Have Left


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2020)

Bill & Ted Face the Music


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2020)

Comic-Con Announces Free Online Event

Fans won't be able to flock to San Diego Comic-Con this year as they have in the past due to the coronavirus pandemic, but that doesn't mean you won't have the chance to enjoy the Comic-Con festivities virtually. Comic-Con previously teased that they would be setting up something called Comic-Con@Home, a virtual event that fans could participate in that would feature panels, giveaways, news, etc, and now they've revealed all the details on the event. Comic-Con@Home will kick off on Wednesday, July 22nd, and will include panels and presentations on comics, gaming, tv, film, and more, as well as activities like a Masquerade and gaming competitions. You'll also be able to print your badges so you can display them proudly, and the best news is that all of it is completely free, and there are no limits on who can attend.

?For the first time in our 50-year history, we are happy to welcome virtually anyone from around the globe,? said SDCC spokesperson David Glanzer. ?Though stay-at-home conditions makes this a very difficult time, we see this as an opportunity to spread some joy and strengthen our sense of community.?

We're hoping to get a full rundown on what panels and presentations are in store for fans, and we'll keep you posted as we learn more. In the meantime, you can check out the full press release for the event below.

"San Diego Comic Convention (SDCC), the organizers behind the annual comics and pop culture convention Comic-Con, today shared details for an initiative in the works, Comic-Con@Home, an online event that will combine aspects of the convention experience with the comforts of home. Circumstances involving the COVID-19 pandemic and California?s restrictions against large gatherings have forced SDCC to cancel their 2020 international celebration that brings fans and professionals from all over the world to San Diego.

Comic-Con@Home was first teased in early May with a short video announcement and a promise of details to come. Pop culture enthusiasts will note that this initiative joins the Comic-Con Museum?s virtual endeavor, Comic-Con Museum@Home, already ongoing. Although conditions prevent celebrating in person, the show, as they say, must go on. With Comic-Con@Home, SDCC hopes to deliver the best of the Comic-Con experience and a sense of its community to anyone with an internet connection and an interest in all aspects of pop culture. Plans for Comic-Con@Home include an online Exhibit Hall complete with everyone?s favorite exhibitors offering promotions, specials, and limited-edition products unique to the celebration.

As well, Comic-Con@Home promises exclusive panels and presentations about comics, gaming, television, film, and a wide variety of topics from publishers, studios, and more. As if that weren?t enough, Comic-Con@Home will also have a Masquerade, gaming, and many other activities in which fans can participate from their own homes. Although Comic-Con@Home will provide badges for fans to print and wear proudly, all aspects of the initiative are free and there are no limits to how many can attend.

Comic-Con@Home will be held on the same dates as the previously canceled Comic-Con, July 22-26, 2020, and online attendees are encouraged to use the official #ComicConAtHome hashtag to be included in the virtual activities. Organizers and participating entities will begin providing additional details in announcements leading up to the event. Interested fans are encouraged to check Toucan, the official Comic-Con and WonderCon blog, SDCC?s website and social channels, and the official channels of their favorite pop culture creators in the weeks to come."

https://comicbook.com/comics/news/c...1cjx4ODkyWI81BQUJTgBYlcx8NshPpUveZ7AibELqMBDg


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

Money Plane


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2020)

ARCHIVE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2020)

Inside Yellowstone Season 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2020)

CURSED


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2020)

Most Wanted


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2020)

Lord of the Rings Star Ian Holm Dies at 88

It's a sad day throughout the world and in Middle Earth, as beloved actor Ian Holm has died. A veteran of the screen, Holm took on seemingly countless roles over the years, but was best known for his portrayal of Bilbo Baggins in the Peter Jackson's The Lord of the Rings trilogy. He also starred in Alien alongside Sigourney Weaver, playing the android known as Ash. Holm died peacefully on Friday morning at the age of 88.

Holm's agent released a statement to the Guardian on Friday morning, confirming that the actor had indeed passed. Holm died surrounded by loved ones, and his death was due to an illness related to Parkinson's.

"It is with great sadness that the actor Sir Ian Holm CBE passed away this morning at the age of 88. He died peacefully in hospital, with his family and carer," said Holm's agent. "Charming, kind and ferociously talented, we will miss him hugely."

Holm was born in Essex in 1931 and began acting at an early age. His work in theater eventually led to Holm landing a few parts on television. His first on-screen role came in the ITV Play of the Week program in 1957. Holm worked steadily throughout the '60s and '70s, but it wasn't until 1978 that he really became the star he's known to be today. The actor was cast as a malfunctioning android named Ash in Ridley Scott's sci-fi thriller, Alien.

Three years after Alien was released, Holm received heaps of critical acclaim for his role as coach Sam Mussabini in Chariots of Fire. Holm won a BAFTA for the role and was ultimately nominated for a Best Supporting Actor Oscar.

Over the years, Holm appeared in several other popular films, such as Time Bandits, Brazil, Henry V, Hamlet, Mary Shelley's Frankenstein, The Fifth Element, and The Sweet Hereafter. Holm earned a whole new generation of fans for his portrayal of Bilbo Baggins in The Lord of the Rings trilogy, a role that he reprised briefly in two of the three Hobbit films. Holm also voiced the villainous Skinner in Pixar's Ratatouille.

Holm was named a Commander of the British Empire (CBE) in 1989, and in 1998 he was knighted for his services to drama.

He is survived by his wife, artist Sophie de Stempel, whom he married in 2003, and 5 children.

Ian was 88.

RIP

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/i...RVDXr78gUDxD6Uf31rqluXTd7p9TKwvFuGOe8kr6LJEZE

https://www.tmz.com/2020/06/19/ian-...jPDAq0pJwUlkP5HqZ06BdBEzLqcwT6yNHiXWUwuyV6QFA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2020)

Chicken Run 2 In The Works At Netflix, 20 Years After Original Was Released


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2020)

GREENLAND Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2020)

THE SILENCING


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2020)

September 4


The Boys Season 2 - First Look Clip: "I'm Stormfront"


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2020)

Superman: Man of Tomorrow


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2020)

Rob Reiner, George Clooney, Dick Van Dyke and More Stars Pay Tribute to ?Comedy Legend? Carl Reiner

Hollywood dignitaries, from Rob Reiner to George Clooney, took to social media on Tuesday to pay tribute to the late Carl Reiner. Reiner, the 98-year-old whose legendary career as a comedy writer, director and producer spanned over 60 years, died Monday of natural causes.

His son Rob Reiner wrote, ?Last night my dad passed away. As I write this my heart is hurting. He was my guiding light.?

Clooney, who collaborated with Reiner on the ?Ocean?s Eleven? movies, told Variety, ?Carl Reiner made every room he walked into funnier, smarter, kinder. It all seemed so effortless. What an incredible gift he gave us all. His was a life well lived and we?re all the better for it. Rest in peace my friend.?

Reiner?s longtime friend Alan Alda said, ?His talent will live on for a long time, but the loss of his kindness and decency leaves a hole in our hearts. We love you, Carl.?

Steve Martin ? the star of several films directed by Reiner, including ?The Jerk,? ?All of Me? with Lily Tomlin, ?Dead Men Don?t Wear Plaid? and ?The Man With Two Brains? ? tweeted on Tuesday, ?Goodbye to my greatest mentor in movies and in life. Thank you, dear Carl.?

Dick Van Dyke, star of Reiner?s classic sitcom ?The Dick Van Dyke Show,? offered his condolences. ?My idol, Carl Reiner, wrote about the human comedy,? Van Dyke wrote on Twitter. ?He had a deeper understanding of the human condition, than I think even he was aware of. Kind, gentle, compassionate, empathetic and wise. His scripts were never just funny, they always had something to say about us.?

Bernadette Peters, who starred in Reiner?s 1979 screwball comedy ?The Jerk? with Martin, said, ?Dearest Carl this was your last tweet always always caring til the end. We shall miss you very much.?

Jerry Seinfeld said, ?Anyone in comedy who got to know or even just meet Carl Reiner felt that they had been given a great gift.?

Bette Midler, who played Lilly Leonard in Reiner?s romantic comedy ?That Old Feeling,? wrote, ?I worked with him, loved him, and consider myself one of the luckiest people in the world to have once attended lunch with his hilarious, guarrulous gang??

Actress Amber Tamblyn, who briefly worked with Reiner on ?Two and a Half Men,? shared a photo from set with Holland Taylor. She captioned the picture, ?We will miss you, Carl. You were a gift to this world.?


Three days before he died, Reiner, who was prolific on Twitter, reflected on his own life. ?Nothing pleases me more than knowing that I have lived the best life possible by having met & marrying the gifted Estelle (Stella) Lebost?who partnered with me in bringing Rob, Annie & Lucas Reiner into to this needy & evolving world,? he wrote.

https://variety.com/2020/film/news/...1Ffc1M-NgZYcAuhzH1Uh_3IS050f2NfGZ7ryk451ThigY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2020)

Legendary '20/20' Broadcaster Hugh Downs Dead at 99


Hugh Downs -- a broadcasting legend with 60 years experience on "Today," "20/20" and 'The Tonight Show' -- has died.

Hugh died Wednesday at his home in Scottsdale, AZ ... according to his family, who released a statement Friday, saying his passing is not related to the coronavirus pandemic.

Hugh was one of TV's most familiar faces during his incredibly long and successful run as a broadcaster ... he co-anchored NBC's "Today" show from 1962 to 1971 and is most remembered for his 21 years as Barbara Walters' co-host on ABC's "20/20."

Downs was also known for his signature sign-off during his time at "20/20" ... ending the nightly program with this gem, "We're in touch, so you be in touch."

Hugh was on the tube for so long, at one point he held the record for most hours spent in front of a TV camera with a whopping 15,188 ... a long-standing record eventually topped by Regis Philbin.

While Hugh officially retired from "20/20" way back in 1999, he lent his smooth voice to a number of TV specials and documentary films during the 2000s.

Hugh was born in Akron, Ohio and he got his broadcasting start on radio in Detroit and Chicago before moving to TV in 1949 as an announcer on a classic children's puppet show called, "Kukla, Fran and Ollie."

Downs also served as the announcer for one of the earliest versions of NBC's "Tonight Show," working alongside Jack Paar in the late 1950s and early '60s.

He even launched one of the most popular daytime shows in the 1960s, "Concentration," a memory-matching game he hosted for over a decade.

Downs worked for PBS too, for much of the 1990s he was the host of the network's "Live From Lincoln Center" broadcasts.

Hugh was 99.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2020/07/02/hugh..._RcJKOE9IryhTDIwVBd_H2IE  llmeoZLX_aJHyLpJ_0U


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2020)

Earl Cameron: British film and TV star actor dies aged 102

Earl Cameron, one of the first black actors to forge a successful career in British film and television, has died aged 102, his family has confirmed.

Bermuda-born Cameron, who lived with his wife in Kenilworth, Warwickshire, died in his sleep on Friday.

Cameron first appeared on screen in the 1951 film Pool of London, in a rare starring role for a black actor.

His family said he "was an inspirational man who stood by his moral principles".

Cameron was appointed Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE) in the 2009 New Year Honours.

His other screen credits include 1965 Bond movie Thunderball and Doctor Who.

His family said they "have been overwhelmed by the outpouring of love and respect they have received".

"As an artist and actor he refused to accept roles that demeaned or stereotyped the character of people of colour," they added. "He will be very sadly missed."

Family friend Martin Beckett said: "He had sheltered himself because of Covid and had not really been keen on going out, he had chest problems.

"He's a great character, very spiritual, very modest, we're going to miss him.

"He would never take on roles that demeaned people of colour... he was often subject of a lot of racial prejudice, but he never really got angry about it. He pitied people that couldn't accept him."

Actor David Harewood called Cameron "a total legend".

Bermuda Premier David Burt tweeted: "I am deeply saddened to hear of the passing of iconic Bermudian actor Earl Cameron."

Paterson Joseph, who recently starred as Kamal Hadley in the BBC's Noughts and Crosses series, said Cameron was a "giant man", whose "pioneering shoulders are what my generation of actors stand on".

Artistic director Sir Matthew Bourne, said he was a "groundbreaker" with a "great legacy".

Cameron also starred alongside Nicole Kidman and Sean Penn in the 2005 film The Interpreter.

One of his final acting credits was for a small part in the 2010 film Inception, starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Ellen Page.

Speaking to the BBC as he turned 100, Cameron said he wanted to see more black actors in roles.

He said: "There's a lot of talent out there and I think the British film industry would prosper by using more black talent."

Cameron joined the British merchant navy and arrived in the UK in 1939.

He told the Royal Gazette he made his debut in the chorus of Chu Chin Chow, a West End show, when he was working as a dishwasher at a restaurant and they needed someone quickly.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england...MCdNfIRU_8v8N9vpmkXndcclSKz5fdGolfT8hQ9zjr_EE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2020)

Broadway Star Nick Cordero Dead at 41 After COVID-19 Battle

Nick Cordero -- a veteran leading man on Broadway -- has died after a long battle with COVID-19 -- this according to his wife, Amanda Kloots.

First word of Cordero's passing came Sunday when Sony music exec Tony Mottola tweeted ... "NICK CORDERO..REST in PEACE our dear brother!!!" He added, "lead actor and star of ?A BRONX TALE MUSICAL?..beautiful sweet man.. amazing talented actor and singer...loving family man ..we pray for you and your family .. @amandakloots."

Tommy finished his thoughts by saying, "..no more pain ..no more sufferin?" Nick's wife, confirmed the news herself on Instagram, writing a lengthy tribute to her husband.

Amanda writes, "God has another angel in heaven now. My darling husband passed away this morning. He was surrounded in love by his family, singing and praying as he gently left this earth."

She continued, "I am in disbelief and hurting everywhere. My heart is broken as I cannot imagine our lives without him. Nick was such a bright light. He was everyone?s friend, loved to listen, help and especially talk. He was an incredible actor and musician. He loved his family and loved being a father and husband. Elvis and I will miss him in everything we do, everyday." Amanda went on to thank Nick's team of doctors as well as his supporters who poured in love and well-wishes during his lengthy battle.

Amanda had publicly shared updates while her husband was fighting for his life ever since contracting the virus in March.

Nick was initially hospitalized thinking he had pneumonia, which was later found to be COVID-19. Since being admitted, he's had several complications with his treatment, including septic shock, lung infections and a leg amputation.

Most recently, he had a procedure done to remove a pace maker, and Amanda said Nick might even need a double lung transplant down the road.

Prior to his diagnosis, Nick was an absolute stud on the big stage, having starred in several big shows like "Bullets Over Broadway," for which he got a Tony Award nomination in 2014. He was also in "Waitress," "Rock of Ages," and the musical version of "A Bronx Tale," which earned more nominations and accolades.

Nick also had some on-screen credits, notably playing a cop in the CBS crime drama "Blue Bloods."

He's survived by Amanda and their one-year-old son, Elvis. Nick was 41.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2020/07/05/broa...E5csLFtxdKnLEIZ3LUrIBO4sWN_NVgzEdsxsgwzqLHb0g


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2020)

ONE NIGHT IN BANGKOK


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2020)

MythBusters Star Grant Imahara Dies at 49

MythBusters and White Rabbit Project host Grant Imahara has died. He was 49. A report from THR suggests the host died suddenly Monday. Imahara first joined the Discovery Channel hit in its third season on the network and remained there until 2014. In 2016, he helped launch Netflix's White Rabbit Project alongside fellow MythBusters alumni Kari Byron and Tory Belleci.

We are heartbroken to hear this sad news about Grant. He was an important part of our Discovery family and a really wonderful man. Our thoughts and prayersWe are heartbroken to hear this sad news about Grant. He was an important part of our Discovery family and a really wonderful man. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family," a Discovery spokesperson told THR.

This story is developing...

https://comicbook.com/irl/news/grant-imahara-mythbusters-dead-at-49/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2020)

His Dark Materials: Season 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

History and Origin of Marvel's DAIMON HELLSTROM! The Star of Hulu's Helstrom Series


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

HELSTROM Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Netflix has officially announced The Witcher: Blood Origin, a prequel series set 1200 years before their wildly successful The Witcher.

Today, Netflix announced the development of The Witcher: Blood Origin. It will be set 1200 years before Geralt's story and will tell the origin of the very first Witcher. Additional details have yet to be revealed, though it is clear that The Witcher: Blood Origin will be a 6-part live-action series, and The Witcher showrunner Lauren Schmidt Hissrich will produce alongside Declan de Barra.

Per the official logline provided by Netflix, The Witcher: Blood Origin will see the "worlds of monsters, men and elves merged into one." Therefore, it seems like this will be about two different origins: That of the Witchers, as well as the world fans know from the original series. De Barra, who serves as a writer on The Witcher, said about this new show, "A question has been burning in my mind ever since I first read ?The Witcher? books ? What was the Elven world really like before the cataclysmic arrival of the humans?" He continued, "?The Witcher: Blood Origin? will tell the tale of the Elven civilization before its fall, and most importantly reveal the forgotten history of the very first Witcher." For those interested in the history of the Continent and its civilization, The Witcher: Blood Origin sounds like the perfect series. It'll be interesting to see how the first Witcher ends up comparing to Geralt.

Considering the scope of The Witcher's fantasy realm, it isn't too surprising that it has yielded its own spin-off. After all, many have compared The Witcher to Game of Thrones, and that series is getting a prequel as well. The Witcher: Blood Origin seems to still be in the early development stages, which means it might be a while before fans get to see it. Before then, though, Netflix will likely prioritize season 2 of The Witcher, which resumes production next month. While it might be a while before these projects end up on fans' screens, at least they can rest assured that they'll be learning a lot more about the Witchers and their world in the future.

https://screenrant.com/witcher-bloo...LLHMBkyr_KKMBjYZECCw56JUlf6tdsvKQ7U4UmVhvkwGc


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2020)

Wilford Brimley, Face of Quaker Oats & Diabetes Campaigns, Dead at 85

Wilford Brimley -- an iconic actor who was the face of Quaker Oats for years, as well as a spokesperson for diabetes education -- has died ... a rep tells TMZ.

We're told Brimley passed away Saturday morning at his home in Utah. Sources with direct knowledge of Wilford's health tell us he was in an ICU wing of a hospital on dialysis, and very sick for days.

Wilford had a lengthy career on camera, dating back to the 1970s with over 70 acting credits. He's perhaps most known for roles in cult classic films like "Cocoon," "The Natural," "The Thing," "Hard Target," and countless other memorable on-screen appearances, big and small.

Brimley started out as mostly a TV actor, landing one-time roles on TV series like "How the West Was Won," 'Kung Fu,' "The Oregon Trail," and then eventually ... a recurring part on "The Waltons." He went on to star in a bunch of TV movies, such as "The Wild Wild West Revisited," "Amber Waves," "Roughnecks," "Rodeo Girl," 'The Big Black Pill,' and so on.

In the '80s, he started breaking out into more traditional films, appearing in flicks like "High Road to China," "10 to Midnight," "Tough Enough," "Jackals," "End of the Line," and a bunch of other B-movies where he'd often play an authority figure or a grandfatherly figure with his deep, comforting Southern accent. One of the best character actors without a doubt.

He went on to star in countless other movies and shows, notably on "Our House," in which he starred in over 40 episodes, as well one-off appearances in hit series like "Walker, Texas Ranger," "Seinfeld," and so many others.

Folks might remember Wilford more for commercials though over the years -- specifically, his campaigns with Quaker Oats through the '80s and '90s, and maybe even more memorable ... his classic diabetes ads for Liberty Medical -- which was often spoofed, but also beloved.

Wilford was diagnosed with diabetes mellitus in 1979, and managed the disease ever since then -- obviously, he was very open about it. The American Diabetes Association honored him for his lifetime of advocacy in 2008.

A rep for Wilford tells TMZ, one of his favorite quotes was from a sign at a blacksmith's shop. It read, "There is nothing made, sold, or done that can't be made, sold, or done cheaper. If price is your only concern, please do business with my competitor."

He's survived by his wife, Beverly, and his three children.

Wilford was 85. RIP






https://www.tmz.com/2020/08/01/wilf...56F9ZqJM70PKf08eVeVVTXGKQ  ydiPLpT3eJF_cKpXnY


----------



## solidassears (Aug 3, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> Wilford Brimley, Face of Quaker Oats & Diabetes Campaigns, Dead at 85
> 
> Wilford Brimley -- an iconic actor who was the face of Quaker Oats for years, as well as a spokesperson for diabetes education -- has died ... a rep tells TMZ.
> 
> ...



Wilford and Bev were and are my neighbors. They moved in about 8 years ago a few houses down the street from where I've lived since 1990. Wilford was such a jewel of a man, so much fun to be around once you got to know him and realize that his gruff outer shell is only to protect the soft heart inside. He was the best story teller ever! He would always start off on a story and you were never sure it it was a true story or one of his gotcha stories, usually it was a gotcha and you didn't know it until the punchline at the end. He loved to BBQ or smoke meat and he had a huge smoker built in his back yard, he had numerous parties inviting the whole neighborhood to come have some ribs and brisket and I'm telling you what, them was good eats! 

He used to shoe horses for a living way back when and met some Hollywood producer types while shoeing horses they were using in pictures around Southern Utah and that's sorta how he got into show business. He was very opinionated and did not hesitate to tell you which stars were good folks and which ones were weenies and beneath contempt. He loved Robert Duval had nothing but good to say about him and a few others, but most of the Hollywood types he had little use for personally.

Wilford was a rare combination of a true to life cowboy who could word spar with anyone and win, he was true to himself and a great friend, God I miss you Wilford!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2020)

Reni Santoni, Who Played Poppie on Seinfeld, Dead at 81

Character actor Reni Santoni, who played Poppie the restaurant owner on Seinfeld, has died at the age of 81, according to The Hollywood Reporter. Santoni passed away Saturday while in hospice care in Los Angeles following years of health problems that included cancer.

Born in New York City, Santoni gained fame with film roles like Dirty Harry, Dead Men Don?t Wear Plaid and Cobra. He also notched TV credits including Hill Street Blues, Moonlighting, Miami Vice and Murder, She Wrote. But he was perhaps best known for his four appearances as Poppie on Seinfeld, beginning with 1994?s ?The Pie.?

In that Season 5 installment, Poppie ran a popular Italian restaurant, but he disgusted Jerry by neglecting to wash his hands after using the bathroom. Santoni returned as Poppie the following season in two episodes: ?The Couch,? in which Poppie teams up with Kramer to plan a ?make your own pie? pizza business and ruins Jerry?s couch; and ?The Doorman.? He also reprised the role of Poppie in the Seinfeld series finale, which saw many of Jerry and the gang?s old enemies return to testify against them in court.

After Seinfeld, Santoni made guest appearances on shows like Grey?s Anatomy and CSI. His final TV credit was a 2012 episode of Franklin & Bash.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/r...ld-dead-at-81/ar-BB17wGAB?ocid=msedgdhp&pfr=1


----------



## solidassears (Aug 3, 2020)

Here's typical Wilford, such a hoot! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SCOaBXES7Y


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2020)

Get Duked!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2020)

*Disney to Release Mulan on Disney+
*
Mulan is one of the most-anticipated films of the year, but the ongoing pandemic has made it difficult to bring the movie to theaters. So far, Disney has been forced to alter the release date for Mulan multiple times as COVID-19 spikes continue to delay its premiere. Now, Disney has confirmed in an investor call that Mulan will stream on Disney+ through a premium access basis that will cost about $30.

So far, Disney+ aims to release Mulan on September 4th using its new premium access feature. Few details about the feature were given during the call, but its cost was discussed. Users will spend $29.99 to access the feature in order to watch Mulan, and many expect it to work like other VOD services. Disney said it would have another call for investors within the next month to discuss specific details.

The shocking move comes as a new press release from Disney breaks down its third-quarter losses due to COVID-19. The company reports it has suffered a $3 billion loss because of the pandemic's effect on business. This premium model for Disney+ will help mitigate the box office loss Mulan will take by streaming, but CEO Bob Chapek made it clear Mulan would screen in select theaters.

According to Chapek, Mulan will be available in theaters in select markets with widely opened theaters. No specific areas were named during the call, but markets like Japan have reopened their theaters in stages within the last month or so.

This move is a first for Disney and comes as a surprise to many fans. Last month left fans convinced Mulan would be moved back further for a theatrical release following the delay of Tenet by Warner Brothers. Discussion about the live-action Disney flick flared after it was announced Tenet would screen theatrically in select markets, but the idea of it moving to VOD was considered extreme. However, given the new information, Disney has provided about its streaming service's user base, this move could easily work. Chapek confirmed the site has amassed more than 60 million paid users, and those are all potential consumers for Mulan on VOD. That doesn't even account for non-subscribers who would flock to the service to watch the feature at an additional cost.

At this time, Disney has not made any other announcements about the release dates of any other films. The comic fandom is keeping a close eye on The New Mutants as it is meant to hit theaters later in August. The call did say Disney is treating Mulan as a one-off instance for VOD at this time.

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/m...u12bQbJpWSK_dBtklwJdiFW7DxIYvUYYdaF70nQS8RpAQ


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2020)

Raised by Wolves


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2020)

The Boys Season 2 - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2020)

The Boys Season 2 Casts X-Men's Shawn Ashmore as Lamplighter

The Boys Season 2 has cast X-Men actor Shawn Ashmore as "Lamplighter," the former member of The Seven who also happens to have some big ties to Billy Butcher and The Boys - including why the group first broke up. As Boys showrunner Eric Kripke says, ?We were thrilled that Shawn ? who is, let?s be honest, an OG superhero ? wanted to play the crucial part of Lamplighter. He brings so much depth, menace, and world-weary humanity to this former member of the Seven. And Shawn is a really good guy. We?re grateful to have him join our bloody little family.?

Lamplighter was mentioned several times The Boys season 1. It was his "retirement" from The Seven that opened a space for Starlight to join the team, with inferences that he also made big trouble for The Boys squad.

In terms of powers, Lamplighter is basically The Boys' the parody of DC's Green Lantern, with a pyrokinesis staff that lets him harness open flames and wield them. It's a nice send-up of Ashmore's famous role as Iceman in the X-Men movies, where his powers were (obviously) the elemental opposite. As Kripke points out, Shawn Ashmore is indeed an "O.G." of superhero movie genre - which is why it's going to be so much fun watching him get to cut loose and satirize the genre in The Boys!

"Lamplighter is a former superstar, a member of the Seven before he left under mysterious circumstances, to be replaced by Starlight. He ties in directly to the Boys' tragic history ? he?s actually the reason they broke up 8 years ago. So when he enters their lives again, he dredges up painful memories, pokes at their raw nerves, and changes everything."

Here's the release date info about The Boys season 2, and it's new aftershow, Prime Rewind: Inside The Boys:

"The second season of the Amazon Original The Boys will premiere on Prime Video with the first three episodes on Friday, September 4, and new episodes available each Friday following, culminating in an epic season finale on October 9.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news...TF8W16ZvbA6KPuqXT-uit4pyYgiTMjby0Sw9mwOQrBes0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2020)

The Dirty Dozen Actor Trini Lopez Dies Of COVID-19

American singer Trini Lopez, who dabbled in acting briefly and appeared as one of the titular characters of The Dirty Dozen in the 1967 film, has passed away. Palm Springs Life magazine reported the news while Variety reports that his death came from complications related to the COVID-19 coronavirus. Lopez was 83. As a singer and musician, Lopez began releasing singles in the late 1950s but found success with his 1963 single "If I Had a Hammer," which hit the #3 position on the Billboard Top 100. He continued to release music well into the 21st century though, releasing his final album "Into the Future" in 2011.

"Tini Lopez, who has lived in Palm Springs since the 1960s, passed away Aug. 11," Palm Springs Life wrote on Instagram. "His passing comes just after a documentary on his life had wrapped shooting and editing by @pdavidebersole and cohort @airport1975 (Todd Hughes), also Palm Springs residents who created the @houseofcardindoc on @pierrecardinofficiel.??* They had just shown Trini a cut for approval last week."

Born in Dallas, Texas, Lopez made a name for himself as a musician during the 1960s, earning an induction into the International Latin Music Hall of Fame in 2003 and given a place on the Las Vegas Walk of Stars in 2008. Though his appearances on film were brief, he starred alongside Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine, and Charles Bronson in Robert Aldrich's The Dirty Dozen. Lopez also appeared on television including episodes of the 1970s series The Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew Mysteries and Adam-12. As outlined above by Palm Springs Life, a documentary on his life was already in the works before his passing.

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/t...wrMsAygXEkxtAGVkM_vKMM5b_JVP0ksGMCjTtDdIcAkmg


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2020)

ABBA Will Release 5 New Songs in 2021!

Among the many pop culture events preempted by the ongoing coronavirus pandemic, one whose postponement strikes an especially brutal blow is the years-in-waiting reunion of the greatest pop band in human history: ABBA. In 2018, the long-defunct Swedish supergroup announced plans to reconvene with a pair of new songs, which by then had already been written and recorded. ABBA?s reunion would take the form of what was being dubbed an ?avatar tour project.? That is, holographic avatars of the bandmates would perform new and old songs in major concert venues throughout 2020.

While this method of performance would indubitably keep the four members of ABBA safe from infection, all attending fans would be put at tremendous risk of contracting and spreading COVID-19. But there is a silver lining (via Deadline). When the planned touring project does pick up again in 2021 (per its present schedule), three more new songs will grace ABBA?s lineup. This is in addition to the two announced in ?18, which, yet unheard, are named ?I Still Have Faith In You? and ?Don?t Shut Me Down.? (Both very ABBA-sounding titles, don?t you think?)

This will be the first new music from ABBA since the band?s breakup in 1983, following the divorces of bandmates Agnetha F?ltskog and Bj?rn Ulvaeus and bandmates Benny Andersson and Anni-Frid Lyngstad. Marital fissures aside, the four pillars of ABBA are clearly devoted once again to bringing their bright and bouncy tunes to the listening public. Perhaps the band has taken notice of the world?s ongoing affection for their music, as showcased by films like the newly released Eurovision Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga and the newly announced third Mamma Mia venture.

Whatever it was that inspired the members of ABBA to treat the world to their inimitable brand of music for the first time in 35 years, we?re thankful for it.

https://nerdist.com/article/abba-5-...OMYvGl7KAljgG9EjizT8m-4PIavHFLx_azpS0Ghc7GVy0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2020)

Star Trek: Lower Decks Episode 1 (for a limited time)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2020)

Star Trek: Short Treks Now Streaming on YouTube

Six shorts are streaming for free until August 31

CBS All Access, ViacomCBS? subscription video on-demand and live streaming service today announced all six shorts in the latest iteration of Star Trek: Short Treks will be available to watch for free until August 31, as part of the campaign in support of the shorts? Outstanding Short Form Comedy or Drama Series Emmy nomination.

Featuring both live action and animated shorts, Star Trek: Short Treks are approximately 10- to 15-minute stand-alone stories that allow fans to dive deeper into the key themes and characters that fit into Star Trek: Discovery, Star Trek: Picard, and the expanding Star Trek universe.

All six shorts are now available to watch for free on CBS.com, CBS mobile apps and YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2020)

The Boys Season 3 Teaser Trailer Jensen Ackles Breakdown


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2020)

Star Trek, Chariots of Fire Star Ben Cross Dies at 72

Ben Cross, the English actor who starred in the 1981 Oscar-winning film Chariots of Fire and played Sarek in 2009's Star Trek reboot died on Tuesday morning in Vienna, his family confirmed. He was 72 years old. Born Harry Bernard Cross in London in 1947, Cross began acting in school plays in grammar school. He left school and worked as a window cleaner, waiter, and carpenter before enrolling in London's Royal Academy of Dramatic Arts when he was 22 years old. He won the school's Vanbrugh prize for the performance of the year. He graduated into a series of strong stage performances, eventually making his film debut in the 1976 World War II movie A Bridge Too Far.

His star continued to rise, capturing international attention with his performance as lawyer Billy Flynn in Chicago. That performance helped land him his part in Chariots of Fire, where he starred opposite Ian Charleson, Ian Holm, and John Gielgud. The film, based on a true story of two competing track athletes, one Jewish and one Christian, at the 1924 Olympics was a huge box office success. Cross garnered critical praise and attention for his performance.

After Chariots of Fire, Cross went on to star in the BBC drama The Citadel, HBO' movie Steal The Sky and the NBC miniseries Twist of Fate. He also maintained a theater presence, with performances in Lydia Breeze and the revival of The Caine Mutiny Court-Martial.

In 1995, Cross played the villainous Prince Malagant in Columbia Pictures' First Knight. The cast also included Richard Gere, Sean Connery, and Julia Ormond. He played Spock's father, Sarek, in the J.J. Abrams-directed 2009 Star Trek movie, which takes place in an alternate timeline from the original Star Trek series.

More recently, Cross appeared on The CW series Pandora and in the 2018 movie The Hurricane Heist. He wrapped filming on his final performance, playing Cardinal Mathews in the horror movie The Devil's Light, ten days before his death.

Cross also has a role in the Netflix film Last Letter from Your Lover, which is still in post-production. In the movie, he stars opposite Shailene Woodley, Felicity Jones, Joe Alwyn, and Callum Turner. He was also set to appear in the yet-to-film movies Resilient 3D and Liberty.

Cross was married three times, and he is survived by his wife Deyana Boneva Cross, as well as his two children, Theo and Lauren.

https://comicbook.com/startrek/news...yiVZ39ROfIHoMy6qlb1mOYuFvykpccI2mREhlL6ej5B5w


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2020)

Superman: Man of Tomorrow | Exclusive Clip


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2020)

Only on HBO Max for now: Class Action Park, directed by Chris Charles Scott and Seth Porges, will premiere on Thursday, August 27








https://collider.com/class-action-p...VFzi5uUIZq5PKjwxQaD7bkMT  fjGtA9mEpDSo6832gAU


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

'Death on the Nile' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

The Suicide Squad Featurette Sneak Peek (2021)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Zack Snyder's Justice League Teaser Trailer (2021)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Black Adam - Official Teaser (2021)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

The Batman - Official Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Lost Actor Launches Fundraiser for Blade Runner Star to Be Honored on Hollywood Walk of Fame

James Hong, a prolific actor known for his work in Blade Runner, Big Trouble in Little China, and the Kung-Fu Panda franchise, is one step closer to getting a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. Lost and Hellboy star Daniel Dae Kim recently launched a campaign for Hong's star, with the hope of raising money to fully fund it. The GoFundMe campaign, which was launched last Wednesday, already met its goal of $55,000 within the span of three days. As Kim tweeted, the money will be used to help apply for Hong's nomination in the spring of next year.

"This man epitomizes the term "working actor," and that's not even taking into account all he's done to help further representation for actors of color," the GoFundMe account reads. "Not only was he one of the few who worked steadily when there were even fewer roles than there are now, but he also served the Asian American community by co-creating the legendary East West Players theater company with fellow pioneers like Mako and Nobu McCarthy, just to name a few."

"Let's show this man the respect and love his career has merited by getting him a Star on The Hollywood Walk of Fame! We all know what an important part of Hollywood lore the Walk of Fame has been over the years. Tourists from around the world flock to these star-studded blocks stretching across Hollywood Boulevard and Vine Street. If you're reading this you probably agree that James deserves to be among them."

Now that the money has been raised, Kim and those behind Hong's campaign will submit an application to the Walk of Fame selection committee, which will meet to decide its applicants in June of next year. If Hong's nomination does not make it into the Class of 2022, he can be submitted the next year. As Hollywood Walk of Fame producer Ana Martinez explained, the online fervor and fundraising surrounding Hong's star will not affect whether or not he is chosen.

?We are happy to consider Mr. Hong if he agrees on the nomination in writing,? Martinez explained to Variety. ?We don?t endorse GoFundMe petitions because what happens with the funds if the person is not selected? They should have a back-up plan in case that happens. Otherwise, there will be many angry donors wondering where the money they sent will go to. The Walk of Fame stars are sponsored by the nominators and the stars cannot be purchased, which is what the group may be thinking by setting up this petition.?

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/j...M0RL7hcGfdVXiXyHoMr6hmqoQZ3cOOnvoL8mo6_9jP39U


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

*Pierce Brosnan wishes happy 90th birthday to Sean Connery 'my Bond of inspiration'*

Former James Bond star Pierce Brosnan has sent birthday wishes to Sir Sean Connery, the first big screen 007, who is celebrating his 90th birthday on 25 August.

In a post on Brosnan?s Instagram the Irish star, who retired as Bond after 2002?s Die Another Day, said he watched Connery play the secret agent in 1964?s Goldfinger as an eleven-year-old boy, hailing the Scot as ?my Bond of inspiration?.

The post showed the pair of Bond icons enjoying a drink together at some point in the past.

It?s not the first time Brosnan has paid tribute to Connery. In 2006, he spoke movingly at the American Film Institute Lifetime Achievement Award event for the Scottish star saying ?Sean, I have walked in your footsteps, and danced in the shadow you have cast on film history. As an actor I carry you both in my head and in my heart.

?You are a man who has marched to his own drum, who has created his own legend far greater than Bond, and who has done mighty work that will be cherished forever.?

Connery play Ian Fleming?s James Bond 007 in six official Bond films - Dr. No, From Russia With Love, Goldfinger, Thunderball, You Only Live Twice and Diamonds Are Forever. He also reprised the role in 1983?s unofficial Never Say Never Again.

The 90-year-old star retired from acting, with his last screen appearance coming in 2003?s The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. He also voiced the lead character in 2012?s animated film Sir Billi.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...jv577BvBEphvGlCal1kRVgpGjVcj-jCaVA1WJZtAgs2Em


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

Dragon's Dogma | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2020)

Making The Witcher | Official Trailer






Surprise! Netflix today released Making The Witcher, a 32-minute behind-the-scenes special looking at how the series came together on the streaming platform. As expected, it features interviews with the likes of showrunner Lauren S. Hissrich, Geralt of Rivia himself Henry Cavill, and more. If the behind-the-scenes podcast series left you wanting more, this is definitely for you.

Notably, production has recently resumed on Season 2 of the popular Netflix series. Cavill even shared a look at his new wig setup, and other crew members have been showing off the newly implemented coronavirus prevention measures to ensure social distancing and the like wherever possible. It's unclear when the new season might drop, so the special will have to do for now.

https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/w...rFbST5qk7AJycxuBn2lSPqXX  bH31vk25dOcZ3WOinAk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2020)

Star Trek: Discovery Season 1 to Air on CBS

The first full season of Star Trek: Discovery makes its broadcast debut in the United States on Thursday, Sept. 24 (10:00-11:00 PM, ET/PT) as a special limited promotional run prior to its third season return on CBS All Access.

The third season of the hit series, starring Sonequa Martin-Green, is scheduled to launch Thursday, Oct. 15 exclusively on CBS All Access, ViacomCBS? subscription video-on-demand and live streaming service.

https://www.startrek.com/news/star-...PFUS0VsNG7KeUgmZMxeC-XskFh8W5SUPh2W3OzKa-46mY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)

Caesar Cordova, Scarface Actor, Dies At 84

Character actor Caesar Cordova, best known for appearing in gangster films with Al Pacino, has passed away. Variety reports that Cordova died of natural causes on Wednesday in Atlantic City, New Jersey. Cordova is survived by his wife Gladys Gomez; their four children Panchito Gomez, Luis Gomez, Ana Sanchez Gomez and Elena Gomez Martinez, and three children from a previous marriage Damarys Cordova, Abigail Cordova and Jesse Cordova. Born in 1936 in Puerto Rico, Cordova was 84 at the time of his passing. May he rest in peace and our condolences to his family.

Though Cordova started his acting career on television, he's probably best known for appearing in movies like Carlito's Way, where he played the barber, and Scarface, where he played a taco stand cook; both opposite Al Pacino and both directed by filmmaker Brian De Palma. Some of his other feature film roles include appearances in Where the Buffalo Roam with Bill Murray, Nighthawks opposite Sylvester Stallone and Billy Dee Williams, Cutter's Way with Jeff Bridges, and Shark?s Treasure.

Cordova also dabbled in TV throughout his career as well, making appearances on episodes of Kojak, The A-Team, and Cagney & Lacey. He also appeared on Broadway in the show ?Does a Tiger Wear a Necktie?," another collaboration with Al Pacino.

The previously mentioned son of Cordova, Panchito G?mez, followed his father into the world of acting. In the early 70s he encouraged G?mez to pursue acting as a young boy, auditioning for a part in the second season of Sesame Street for The Children's Television Workshop. G?mez auditioned opposite Ra?l Juli? and would go on to become the first child actor named in the credits of the series.

Cordova's two biggest credits, De Palma's Scarface and Carlito's Way, arrived ten years apart. Scarface, a remake of the 1932 film of the same name, was met with negative critical reception upon release but has become a cult film in the decades since. Carlito's Way, despite a warmer reception upon release, has also developed a following since its release with both films now bona fide classics in the pantheon of Hollywood.

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/caesar-cordova-scarface-actor-dies-at-84/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)

Actor Chadwick Boseman, star of '42,' dies on Jackie Robinson Day

Chadwick Boseman, the actor who brought Jackie Robinson to a modern audience in the 2013 film ?42,? has died after a battle with colon cancer. He was 43.

Boseman?s death came on the same day MLB celebrated Jackie Robinson Day in honor of the color barrier-breaking Brooklyn Dodgers star, with every player wearing Robinson?s No. 42.

The news was confirmed through Boseman?s Twitter account following an initial report from the Associated Press.

According to the statement, Boseman was diagnosed with stage III colon cancer in 2016 and battled it four four years as it progressed to stage IV. He died at home, surrounded by his wife and family.

Boseman was Jackie Robinson, Black Panther and so many more
After years working mostly as a TV actor, Boseman?s found his breakout role as Robinson in ?42.? His portrayal of the legend?s unwavering resolve and private frustrations as he broke baseball?s color barrier earned widespread acclaim.

Boseman went onto play the likes of James Brown in ?Get on Up? and a star football player in ?Draft Day? in 2014. Even after his cancer diagnosis in 2016, Boseman breathed life into the iconic Black Panther in three Marvel movies, ending with Avengers: Endgame in 2019. His most recent film role was Vietnam War soldier Norman Earl ?Stormin' Norm? Holloway in Spike Lee?s critically acclaimed ?Da 5 Bloods.?

Per IMDB, Boseman has one more completed film to be released, an adaptation of the play ?Ma Rainey?s Black Bottom? by August Wilson.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/Sports/ml...-robinson-day/ar-BB18uhG4?ocid=msedgdhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2020)

*Leslie Hamilton Freas, Terminator Star Linda Hamilton's Twin Sister and Stunt Double, Dies at 63*


Leslie Hamilton Freas, the identical twin sister of Terminator star Linda Hamilton, has died at the age of 63. Freas appeared in 1991's Terminator 2: Judgement Day as a stunt double for Hamilton as well as portrayed the cyborg Sarah Connor when both the real Sarah (played by Hamilton) and the T-1000 Terminator that had shifted to look like Sarah were in the same shot. Freas, who was born on September 26, 1956 in Salisbury Maryland, died on Saturday, August 22nd and a cause of death has not been revealed.

According to an obituary, outside of her role working with Hamilton in Terminator 2: Judgement Day, Freas worked as an ER nurse, later transitioning to work as a hospice nurse later in her career. She's described as "the consummate caretaker" who was devoted to not just her children but the lives of others. She's also noted as being an avid fisherwoman.

In addition to the scene in which she played the T-1000 version of Sarah, Freas also appeared additional scenes in the film, most notably the haunting nuclear apocalypse nightmare scene in which Freas -- who is credited as Leslie Hamilton Gearren in the film -- plays the happy Sarah Connor playing on the playground with a young John Connor before the nuclear blast while the real Sarah Connor (Hamilton) watches in horror (via MovieWeb). Freas also appeared in a deleted scene in which Sarah and John reset the T-800's (Arnold Schwarzenegger) CPU. The scene saw Freas stand by Schwarzenegger while Hamilton is actually seen in a "mirror" illusion, an example of the film pulling off some interesting visual tricks without the use of CGI. Terminator 2 was Freas sole film credit.

Hamilton spoke about how the film incorporated Freas, particularly in the T-1000 scene, in a 2010 interview

"They were going to use a process shot for the double, but they flew Leslie in and were delighted," Hamilton said.

Per Freas obituary, she is survived by her children, Ashley, Adam, and Kendall, her sisters Laura Hamilton and Linda Hamilton, brother Ford Hamilton, a stepbrother Jeffrey Payne, and grandchildren Luna Bo and Ollie.

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/t...eySV1ztpLG6EeBKva8Sg7zpyxyLxuPnf8weSyBXDYTQwA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2020)

The MCU without Boseman's Black Panther seems unthinkable but fans can still look forward to one last appearance.

What If...? is an upcoming American animated web television anthology series created for Disney Plus. Based on the Marvel Comics series of the same name, the ten episodes are expected to air in 2021.

They will explore alternate versions of what would happen if major moments from the films of the Marvel Cinematic Universe had occurred differently. You can see Black Panther appear towards the end of the first official teaser trailer below.

This was the last project Boseman worked on before his death.

https://www.express.co.uk/entertain...JZeEg_oMgFSCPWqoz4JFYuT1zwPHzhNwaOGVNdNMudQRU


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2020)

Brace yourselves. The second season of the Mandalorian is arriving October 7th, 2020, only on DisneyPlus.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2020)

UPDATED

Disney+ has spoken. The highly-anticipated second season of Star Wars: The Mandalorian is finally making its way to TV screens around the world, and fans have been preparing for a premiere date this fall. After quite a few guesses as to when exactly the show would return, we finally have an official announcement. On Wednesday morning, Disney+ revealed that Season 2 of The Mandalorian would be making its way to the streaming service on October 30th.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news...i8bXMsxRwjmpIJvdpdEPhET6Pf7xOJRcJWh8YbbxVhqcg


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2020)

Raised by Wolves


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2020)

DUNE Official Trailer (2020)


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2020)

Diana Rigg, Star of ?Game of Thrones? and TV?s ?The Avengers,? Dies at 82


Diana Rigg, who was best known for her roles as Lady Olenna Tyrell on ?Game of Thrones? and Emma Peel in the 1960s ?The Avengers? TV series, died Thursday. She was 82.

?It is with tremendous sadness that we announce that Dame Diana Rigg died peacefully early this morning,? Rigg?s agent Simon Beresford said in a statement to TheWrap Thursday. ?She was at home with her family who have asked for privacy at this difficult time. Dame Diana was an icon of theatre, film, and television. She was the recipient of BAFTA, Emmy, Tony and Evening Standard Awards for her work on stage and screen. Dame Diana was a much loved and admired member of her profession, a force of nature who loved her work and her fellow actors. She will be greatly missed.?

?My Beloved Ma died peacefully in her sleep early this morning, at home, surrounded by family,? Rigg?s daughter, Rachael Stirling, said in her own statement. ?She died of cancer diagnosed in March, and spent her last months joyfully reflecting on her extraordinary life, full of love, laughter and a deep pride in her profession. I will miss her beyond words.?

Along with her iconic roles as intelligence agent Emma Peel and Lady Tyrell, a.k.a. the Queen of Thorns, Rigg was known for playing Tracy Bond, the wife of James Bond (played by George Lazenby), in 1969?s ?On Her Majesty?s Secret Service.?

She was also widely regarded for her theater work, serving as a member of the Royal Shakespeare Company from 1959-64 and appearing in three Broadway productions: ?Abelard and Heloise? in 1971, ?The Misanthrope? in 1975, and ?Medea? in 1994. Rigg received a Tony nomination for each part and a win for ?Medea.?

Rigg was nominated for nine Emmys, with two of those nods being for ?The Avengers? and four for ?GoT,? and grabbed one win for her part as Mrs Danvers in the 1997 PBS miniseries ?Rebecca.?

Among her numerous memorable TV credits are Rigg?s popular guest spots on BBC/HBO?s ?Extras? in 2006 and ?Dr. Who? in 2013. More recently, she appeared in the ITV series ?Victoria,? BSkyB and NBC?s ?You, Me and the Apocalypse,? and Channel 5?s ?All Creatures Great and Small.?

Born in Doncaster, Yorkshire, England, Rigg trained at the Royal Academy of Dramatic Art from 1955-57. She was married twice, first to Menachem Gueffen in 1973, whom she divorced three years later, and then to Archibald Stirling in 1982, whom she had daughter Rachael Stirling with before they divorced in 1990.

https://www.thewrap.com/diana-rigg-dies-olenna-tyrell-game-of-thrones-the-avengers-dead-82/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2020)

Butcher - A Short Film - The Boys - Season 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2020)

2067 Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2020)

*?Luke Cage? & ?Iron Fist? Return To Marvel Studios In One Month*

In 2018, Netflix began canceling its various Marvel television shows. This began with the cancellation of Iron Fist but was then followed up by the axing of Luke Cage. Daredevil followed soon after with both The Punisher and Jessica Jones both being canceled as well. But after two years, Marvel Studios will be allowed to use the characters again.

What went under the radar until the shows were canceled was a particular clause in the contracts Marvel Studios had with the streaming titan. It essentially said that Marvel Studios would be unable to use characters like Luke Cage and Iron Fist until two years after the cancellation of their respective shows. Now that two-year date is rapidly approaching and both Luke Cage and Iron Fist will be making their way back to the Marvel Studios next month.

https://heroichollywood.com/marvel-studios-luke-cage-iron-fist-one-month-return/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2020)

The Mandalorian | Season 2 Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2020)

The Wolf of Snow Hollow Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2020)

LOVE AND MONSTERS Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2020)

WandaVision Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2020)

HELSTROM Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2020)

Amazon has ordered the first spinoff TV series for The Boys, and the story details reveal a college setting for the world's next generation of Supes.

Amazon Prime Video is set to expand the universe of their hit series, The Boys, with a spinoff show. Based on the comics by Garth Ennis and Darick Robertson, Amazon has seen The Boys become a wildly popular series for its streaming service. The satirical take on superheroes pits Hughie Campbell, Billy Butcher, and The Boys against the world's biggest superhero team, The Seven. After the first season was one of Amazon's biggest original pieces of content, season 2 is currently unfolding.

The second season of The Boys has raised the stakes of the series once more. A new weekly episode release format has allowed conversations about the show to continue to grow, leading to increased interest in The Boys. Amazon is aware of the show's popularity, too, as it was already announced that season 3 is in the works. The company also gave The Boys its own after-show for season 2 hosted by Aisha Tyler. With interest in The Boys growing, Amazon is doubling-down on its superhero property.

According to Variety, Amazon is fast-tracking a spinoff series for The Boys. The series will be based on America's only college for superheroes run by Vought. The report describes the spinoff as an R-rated series exploring the lives of hormonal and competitive supes competing for contracts to be heroes in the best cities in the country, which will put their physical, sexual, and moral boundaries to the test. Craig Rosenberg is writing the pilot and will serve as showrunner and executive producer, while The Boys showrunner Eric Kripke will also produce.

News of The Boys' spinoff show comes on the heels of season 2, reportedly crushing the performance of the first season. Amazon says the season 2 premiere was the biggest launch ever for one of their original pieces of content. More specifically, season 2 has seen the audience nearly double the views that season 1 did. With that in mind, its no wonder that Amazon is interested in expanding the universe, especially with Kripke, Seth Rogen, Evan Goldberg, and more returning to produce.

As for the approach that The Boys spinoff is taking, the superhero college angle could be a great way to expand and introduce more characters from the comics. One aspect of the source material that The Boys hasn't explored yet is other super teams besides The Seven. However, the spinoff could provide the backstory or origins for younger groups like the Young Americans or Teenage Kix. The latter has already been set up through the main show, but the spinoff could focus on a new generation and introduce some crazier characters from the comics in the process.

One of the biggest questions that come from this news is what the crossover potential will look like. If the spinoff is being fast-tracked, then the first season of it and season 3 of The Boys could be in production simultaneously. Although they likely won't air on Amazon concurrently, this could allow members of The Seven to pop up in the spinoff briefly or some of the new heroes to appear in The Boys. Even though we don't know when the spinoff will be released, perhaps the remaining episodes of The Boys season 2 will provide some teases for what is ahead.

https://screenrant.com/boys-spinoff...medium=Social-Distribution&utm_source=SR-FB-P


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2020)

Blood of Zeus


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2020)

The Expanse ? Season 5 Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2020)

American Gods Season 3 - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2020)

?Dexter? Returning to Showtime for 10-Episode Limited Series

America?s favorite serial killer is returning to Showtime, which has ordered a new 10-episode Dexter limited series that will once again star Michael C. Hall., the network announced Wednesday.

Clyde Phillips will return as showrunner, and the limited series is set to begin production early next year, with a tentative premiere date in the fall of 2021. No supporting cast was mentioned, and given the ultimate fate of Dexter?s sister, Deborah Morgan, it?s unlikely that Jennifer Carpenter would return, unless the series incorporates flashbacks. One would assume, however, that Yvonne Strahovski will come back, seeing as how her character Hannah is raising Dexter?s young son, Harrison, who has surely grown up since the original series finale in 2013.

?Dexter is such a special series, both for its millions of fans and for Showtime, as this breakthrough show helped put our network on the map many years ago,? said Showtime president Gary Levine, who made the announcement with Jana Winograde. ?We would only revisit this unique character if we could find a creative take that was truly worthy of the brilliant, original series. Well, I am happy to report that Clyde Phillips and Michael C. Hall have found it, and we can?t wait to shoot it and show it to the world!?

The original eight-season run of Dexter premiered in the fall of 2006 and starred Hall as Dexter Morgan, a complicated and conflicted blood-spatter expert for the Miami police department who moonlights as a serial killer. All seasons of Dexter are currently available on Showtime via Showtime On Demand and Showtime Anytime as well as the network?s stand-alone service.

Hall is a six-time Emmy nominee for Outstanding Lead Actor, the last five nominations coming in consecutive years for his work on Dexter. He also received five consecutive Golden Globe nominations and six Screen Actors Guild noms for the role, winning both honors in 2010. In addition, Hall received an Emmy nomination for his performance on HBO?s Six Feet Under.

Phillips earned Emmy and Golden Globe nominations for his work as executive producer and showrunner of Dexter. Phillips has an overall deal with Showtime and CBS Television Studios through which he is developing projects for both entities that can air on platforms within or outside the ViacomCBS family.

I absolutely adored Dexter throughout its eight-season run (guest stars John Lithgow and Jimmy Smits were so good), but there?s no question that the character didn?t get the send-off he deserved, as the series finale wasn?t especially satisfying. Phillips and Hall now have the opportunity to right that creative wrong, and I?m not so sure Dexter deserves a ?happy? ending this time around. Either way, I can?t wait to see where they take the character, and only hope the new denouement is worthy of the original show. 

https://collider.com/dexter-limited...Rb5bjyYs3NZ06AyA0jBKoYLZDeeh5FEh5avT2wUNUByxI


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2020)

Monster Hunter - Exclusive Official Movie Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2020)

A CHRISTMAS GIFT FROM BOB Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2020)

The Empty Man Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2020)

Director of Extraction

Sam Hargrave - Art of Action Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP Sean Connery


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2020)

Jeopardy Host Alex Trebek Dies at 80

Sadly, long time host of Jeopardy!, Alex Trebek, has passed away at age 80 after battling pancreatic cancer. The beloved host was originally diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer in March of 2019 and has been keeping fans updated on his status over the last year. The official Twitter account for Jeopardy broke the news, saying, "Jeopardy is saddened to share that Alex Trebek passed away peacefully at home early this morning, surrounded by family and friends."

Trebek was born in Canada in 1940 and moved to the United States in the 1970s to begin his game show career. He first hosted The Wizard of Odds before moving on to High Rollers. Throughout the next decade, he made many appearances as a panelist and player on various game shows and when High Rollers was canceled in 1980, he began hosting Battlestars. However, it wasn?t until 1984 that he received the job he held until he passed. Trebek spent over 30 years hosting Jeopardy! and even continued to do so while he was sick.

Trebek's career also included hosting Classic Concentration, CBS' Double Dare, Pillsbury Bake-Off, and more. He was also a contestant on Celebrity Bowling, Celebrity Poker Showdown, and various other competition series. Trebek made many guest appearances throughout his career and was seen on The X-Files, How I Met Your Mother, and Hot in Cleveland.

The host was very open about his struggles with cancer and spoke about his experience earlier this year.

"Now I?d be lying if I said the journey had been an easy one," Trebek shared in a video update. "There were some good days but a lot of not-so-good days. I joked with friends that the cancer won?t kill me, the chemo treatments will. There were moments of great pain, days when certain bodily functions no longer functioned and sudden, massive attacks of great depression that made me wonder if it really was worth fighting on. But I brushed that aside quickly because that would have been a massive betrayal - a betrayal of my wife and soulmate, Jean, who has given her all to help me survive. It would have been a betrayal of other cancer patients who have looked to me as an inspiration and a cheerleader of sorts, of the value of living and hope, of my faith in God and the millions of prayers that have been said on my behalf."

Trebek is expected to appear in Ryan Reynolds' Free Guy, which is scheduled to be released next month. Our thoughts are with Trebek's friends and family.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news/jeopardy-host-alex-trebek-dies-at-80/


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2020)

Listen to the voice of your Master

For the first time in over twenty-four years, Eric Roberts has played Doctor Who?s greatest villain on-screen again, in a short clip from Big Finish.
So Big Finish treated us to a nice little surprise yesterday. Released on Twitter, Facebook and YouTube was a short little clip. Not a trailer, but not an audio clip, either. Instead, it was Eric Roberts portraying the Master again ? for the first time on-screen since the Doctor Who TV movie.

In the below clip, the Master talks directly to the audience. He talks about how he enjoys how ?compliant? humans can be, as well as talking about Halloween. (I strongly get the impression that this clip was supposed to go out on the day itself, but was unfortunately delayed. Ah well.)

He also makes it clear that he?s currently imprisoned and that he?s waited for his freedom for an ?eternity?. He also makes one promise to his viewers:






A hint of what?s to come?
This is definitely a very special treat. To be honest, it?s still amazing to think that Big Finish somehow got Eric Roberts to return to a role he played once on television back in 1996 ? almost a quarter of a century ago. When he appeared in The Diary of River Song in Jan 2019, he was still finding his feet in terms of the audio medium. But by the time Ravenous 4 was released in October the same year, he was definitely much more comfortable playing the role again and had a lot of fun with it.

He?s equally great in the above clip. Writing-wise, there?s more focus on the sinister and restrained aspects of the character, something that Roberts clearly enjoys playing. I?m already looking forward to hearing him return to the role soon.

But what is the clip for? Well, while it?s not exactly a trailer, it is a nice hint of what we can expect from Roberts?s own upcoming audio box set. Released in Mar 2021, Master! will feature three brand new stories focused on the villain. The box set will even guest star Chase Masterson as Vienna Salvatore ? a character who has a Big Finish series of her own.

And of course, before then, we?ll get to hear Roberts?s Master ? plus many, many others ? in the fiftieth-anniversary box set Masterful in January. So, along with his appearances in The Diary of River Song and Ravenous 4, fans who enjoyed the above clip can enjoy plenty more of Roberts?s distinctive take on the role.

https://doctorwhowatch.com/2020/11/...0fu94kYRrhYUZo8vkuiRfcSM  nxbD5AidtKd3nXYx46M


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2020)

BREACH Trailer (2020)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2020)

Star Wars: The Bad Batch - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2020)

Loki: Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2020)

Carol Sutton, Steel Magnolias And Lovecraft Country Actress, Dies At 76


Actress Carol Sutton, known for roles in Steel Magnolias, Queen Sugar, and most recently Lovecraft Country, has died at the age of 76. Sutton passed away on Thursday night due to complications from COVID-19, and she had spent the last few months at the Touro Infirmary in New Orleans receiving treatment. Her death was confirmed by New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell, who released a statement on the official City of New Orleans website, and since then Queen Sugar creator Ava DuVernay has also shared a tribute to Sutton, and you can find both below (via Variety). Our thoughts are with her family and friends at this time.

Cantrell's statement can be found below.

"Carol Sutton was practically the Queen of New Orleans theater, having graced the stages across the city for decades. The world may recognize her from her performances in movies and on TV ? whether it's 'Treme' or 'Claws,' or 'Runaway Jury' or 'Queen Sugar' ? but we will always remember her commanding stage presence, her richly portrayed characters, and the warm heart she shared with her fellow cast and crew in productions such as '4000 Miles' and 'A Raisin in the Sun.' May she rest in God's perfect peace."

You can read DuVerenay's tribute below.

"On behalf of the QUEEN SUGAR family, we celebrate the life of the stellar Carol Sutton. It was our honor to welcome this veteran actress of stage + screen to our show as Aunt Martha in Episode 409, ?Stare at the Same Fires.? We bless her. May she rise and rest in peace and power."

Sutton has played a variety of roles over the years, including the role of Nurse Pam in the classic Steel Magnolias, Eula in Ray, Ms. Guillermo in Monster's Ball, Miss Delores in True Detective, and Ms. Osberta in Lovecraft Country. She was also active on the stage, appearing in productions like Raisin in the Sun, The Last Madam, and Native Tongues.

We send our condolences to Sutton's family and friends at this truly difficult time.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news/carol-sutton-steel-magnolias-lovecraft-country-dies-at-76/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

Star Wars: Rogue Squadron - Official Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

Star Wars: Andor (Official Trailer)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2020)

The Falcon and the Winter Soldier: Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2020)

Star Wars: Original Boba Fett Actor Jeremy Bulloch Dies at 75

Actor Jeremy Bulloch, most known for having sported the original armor for Boba Fett in Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back and Star Wars: Return of the Jedi, has passed away at the age of 75. While it's hard to rival embodying Fett for the galaxy far, far away, the actor has more than a hundred credits to his name, which included Doctor Who and multiple James Bond films. Bulloch had a small role in Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith and, while he hadn't acted in a Star Wars film in a substantial capacity for years, he was a regular on the convention circuit up until he retired from live appearances in 2018.

News of his passing was shared by actor Daniel Logan, who played the young Boba Fett in the prequel Star Wars: Attack of the Clones.

Boba Fett first debuted in an animated segment for The Star Wars Holiday Special, but it was his capture of Han Solo in The Empire Strikes Back that really captivated audiences. Part of the character's appeal in that film is how much Bulloch let the armor do the work in conveying the bounty hunter's stoic nature.

"I didn't get too much [direction], just that he's a soldier or a bounty hunter," Bulloch shared with Thrillist back in 2016. "You see the different costumes, they're all standing there. You've got [director] Irvin Kershner who is a great director, just huge fun. He sort of made it bearable in the heat, and he said, 'We're finished with you shortly, so we'll get you out of that costume. Don't worry.' I said, 'No, I'm fine,' because I didn't want to be seen being a ninny going, 'Oh, it's awfully hot, can we have a break?' You don't do that. You just carry on filming until you're released."

While the character seemingly met his demise in Return of the Jedi, the current season of The Mandalorian confirmed that he had survived his fall into the Great Pit of Carkoon. Despite Temuera Morrison taking on the role, Bulloch had long felt that this wasn't the end of his character.

"Boba will be alright. He'll get out of this," the actor shared. "If there's a problem, he can get out. He doesn't need help. He can do it himself. Apparently, he gets out of the sarlacc pit -- I haven't really kept up with the books because, to be quite honest, I haven't got the time. I'm always busy with something -- grandchild there, and that one there, and one over there. Occasionally I pick up and read a bit about it, but I'm not that serious, really. You can get the information off one of the fans."

Our thoughts go out to Bulloch's family and friends at this difficult time.

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/s...jDpzvE77NGDt4mZu5LRI2eI80CTMWNVwyP-iforeB3H0M


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2020)

Former Lucasfilm Staff Clears Up The Mandalorian Season 3 and Book of Boba Fett Confusion

Since the explosive finale of The Mandalorian Season Two on Friday, fans have been asking the question ? what exactly is The Book of Boba Fett? The way the show left it, some thought it might be the point The Mandalorian enters into an anthology phase and does a different story each year. That sounds all fine and dandy, except for the fact Hollywood trades have already reported a Temuera Morrison-starring Boba Fett series has already started rolling cameras.

Now, one concept artist that has dabbled in the Star Wars universe has clarified the situation, suggesting *The Mandalorian and The Book of Boba Fett are, in fact, two separate shows for Disney+.*

"As I understand it, [The Book of Boba Fett] and [The Mandalorian] Season 3 have differing shooting schedules, despite potentially releasing around the same date, in addition Pedro Pascal has confirmed he's signed aboard for the third season," concept artist Paul Bateman tweeted Saturday afternoon.

Bateman is known as a colleague of the late Ralph McQuarrie, and did art work on Revenge of the Sith. That said, Bateman did make sure to point out he isn't acting on behalf of the studio, and fans shouldn't think he represents Lucasfilm in an official capacity.

In a follow-up tweet, Bateman added, "I'm saying it's a very understandable conclusion to reach that it's much more likely we're talking about 2 entirely different shows than not. But then it is still 2020 so I supposed anything could happen!"

"He's priceless. He's immeasurable. He is the exact person for that role," Dave Filoni previously told the Star Wars Show of Morrison. "He's got the armor, and we used it."

Morrison had last played Jango Fett in Attack of the Clones, and the Clone Troopers in Revenge of the Sith in 2005.

The Book of Boba Fett is expected to his Disney+ Christmas 2021.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news...U-E5dIRqeDKhAWw5JtdY49SsyOXu6h3UOJ9xi2tG-4_Oo


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2020)

The Mandalorian Fans Call For This Actor To Play Luke


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2020)

'Gilligan's Island' star Dawn Wells, who played Mary Ann, dies of COVID-19 complications

Dawn Wells, the actress best known for her role as Mary Ann in the '60s sitcom "Gilligan's Island," died Wednesday from COVID-19 complications, her representative told USA TODAY. She was 82.

Wells died Wednesday at 7:30 a.m. in Los Angeles from "causes related to COVID," Harlan Boll told USA TODAY in an email. He said she "passed peacefully ... in no pain." 

The star, born in Reno, represented her state as Miss Nevada in the 1959 Miss America pageant, then switched to acting. Her first TV roles were on shows such as ?Maverick,? ?Bonanza" and ?77 Sunset Strip? before she beat out 350 other actresses for the role of Mary Ann.

Portrayed on "Gilligan's Island" as a perky wholesome Kansas farm girl whose wardrobe included a gingham dress and belly-button-covering shorts, Wells told The Mansfield (Ohio) News Journal, part of the USA TODAY Network, that the series always provided life lessons beyond the comedy. 

?It was a fun, silly show that made you laugh and didn?t preach to the audience,? she said when the show marked its 55th anniversary in 2019. ?But there was an awful lot in the character of Mary Ann that kids could learn from today: She was fair, she pitched in to help, she had standards, she wasn?t worried about a $500 purse, and she would be your best friend you could trust.?







Wells enjoyed working on the show and got along with her fellow castaways ? even Tina Louise (Ginger), now the only surviving original cast member, despite rumors over the years that the two feuded.

"I will always remember her kindness to me," Louise said in a statement, according to The Associated Press. "We shared in creating a cultural landmark that has continued to bring comfort and smiles to people during this difficult time. I hope that people will remember her the way that I do ? always with a smile on her face."

"Gilligan's Island" fans were split between crushes on Ginger vs. Mary Ann. Wells said in an interview in 2019 that her character's down-home appeal worked in her favor.

"Don?t get me wrong ? Tina was so beautiful and sexy, and I learned so much from her," Wells told The Palm Beach Post. "But Mary Ann was wholesome, approachable and attainable. She?s the girl you?d have a crush on and want to bring home to Mom.?

Wells appeared in stage productions, movies and 150 TV shows in her career off the island ? including "ALF," "Baywatch" (guest starring as Mary Ann Summers in both), "Growing Pains," "The Bold and the Beautiful," "Fantasy Island" and "The Love Boat." 

Most recently, Wells starred in two web series ? "Life Interrupted" and "She's Still on That Freakin' Island." She voiced Gumbalina Toothington in animated series "The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants" in 2019.

In 2018, a crowdfunding effort to support Wells raised nearly $200,000. 

"After 2008, like many of us, Dawn suffered through the banking crash and lost everything, including her life savings, in addition to a life-threatening surgery which came close to killing her," explained Dugg Kirkpatrick, her friend and longtime hairdresser, on the initiative's page. "Dawn was a victim of an unexpected accident that required hospitalization for two months and a very long time to rest and heal."

Wells wrote several books about the show, including her 2014 tome, "A Guide to Life: What Would Mary Ann Do?"

?I wrote the book partly in response to fans over the years,? she told USA TODAY. ?It?s amazing that so many people still appreciate Mary Ann?s sense of values. It was a show about seven people from various walks of life who were thrown together and had to adapt to get along despite their differences. That?s a lesson we can all learn.?

Dawn is survived by her stepsister, Weslee Wells. No services are scheduled at this time, Boll said.

Fellow members of Hollywood and fans alike mourned Wells on Twitter, recalling her role on "Gilligan's Island" and beyond. 

Actor Jon Cryer recalled a time she came to a taping of his sitcom ?Two and a Half Men.?

?It was such a thrill for me to meet Dawn Wells when she came to see Two and a Half Men,? Cryer wrote on Twitter. ?She could not have been more lovely and gracious. I?m so grateful that I got to enjoy the work she loved doing.?

?Condolences to the family of Dawn Wells. Very sad,? ?Star Trek? actor William Shatner wrote on Twitter.

"Bewitched" actress Erin Murphy wrote she was "absolutely devastated to share the news that my lifelong friend, Dawn Wells, has passed away."

"She was feisty, funny, talented and beautiful," Murphy added. "I?m heartbroken."

Oh, this so sad. Bon voyage, Mary Ann," Jane Lynch tweeted. 

?Not the obituary I wanted to read today,? podcast host/columnist Dan Savage said.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...g-oqLstpsksKBYP0ekVdOF-c_fyd5SP4PJibe_S8JF-SQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2021)

Tanya Roberts, That '70s Show and Charlie's Angels Actress, Dead at 65

Tanya Roberts, who co-starred on That ?70s Show and Charlie?s Angels, passed away Sunday. She was 65.

Roberts reportedly collapsed at home following a walk with her dogs on Christmas Eve, a rep for Roberts told TMZ. She was hospitalized and put on a ventilator, but never recovered. The official cause of death is currently unknown.

The actress was perhaps best known as Donna Pinciotti?s mom, Midge, on That 70?s Show, a woman who was consistently the center of attention to all the young neighborhood guys. She appeared in 81 episodes from 1998-2004, but eventually left the series to care for her sick husband.

Roberts had a year-long stint on Charlie?s Angels, playing Julie Rogers in Season 5 (1980-1981). Rogers helped fellow Angels Kris and Kelly (Cheryl Ladd and Jacyln Smith, respectively) solve crimes until the series? cancellation in 1981. Her other TV credits include The Love Boat, Silk Stalkings, Fantasy Island, The Blues Brothers Animated Series and Barbershop.

Though she began her career as a model in commercials for products like Excedrin, Ultra Brite, Clairol and Cool Ray sunglasses, Roberts ultimately bridged her career to film, where she was best known for starring in the 1985 James Bond film A View to a Kill, in which she played Stacey Sutton opposite of Roger Moore. In addition, she starred in slasher movies and B-films like Tourist Trap, The Beastmaster and Sheena.

Roberts is survived by her husband, Lance, and her sister Barbara Chase.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...-actress-dead-at-65/ar-BB1crtS2?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2021)

Happy 87th Birthday to Tom Baker, the 4th Doctor Who.


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 21, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Happy 87th Birthday to Tom Baker, the 4th Doctor Who.



My favorite doc of all time...grew up watching him.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

Larry King Dead at 87


Larry King -- the legendary TV and radio host who conducted more than 30,000 interviews in a storied 60-year career -- has died.

King died at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center early Saturday ... this, according to Ora Media, the media company Larry co-founded.

Larry was diagnosed with COVID-19 over the holidays, and was hospitalized in the ICU at one point, but had recently been moved to a regular hospital room, and was breathing on his own. Things took a turn, and King died Saturday morning.

Larry -- who published more than 20 books and had a USA Today column for decades -- coped with various ailments throughout his life ... mostly heart problems. He suffered several heart attacks and, in 1987, had quintuple bypass surgery. In fact, Larry married his most recent wife, Shawn King, at UCLA Medical Center where he was being treated for chest pains.

He tied the knot just before undergoing cardiac surgery.

Larry had been in and out of the hospital in 2019 and was told by doctors he didn't have much longer to live.

Just this past July, Larry's son Andy King, 65, unexpectedly passed away of a heart attack in late July, while his daughter Chaia King, 52, died just weeks later from lung cancer.

Larry -- government name Lawrence Harvey Zeiger -- started his career in radio as a disc jockey at WAHR-AM in Miami ... after officially changing his last name to King.

His voice would ultimately land him jobs at radio stations across America before finding fame with "The Larry King Show." The nationally-syndicated late-night radio talk show debuted in 1978 across 28 cities ... and in just 5 short years the show was heard in 118 cities.

Larry's career catapulted to the big time when, in 1985, "Larry King Live" premiered on the fledgling CNN. He interviewed just about every iconic figure ... from Sir Paul McCartney, John F. Kennedy Jr. and Marlon Brando (they kissed on the lips in 1994) to Presidents Gerald Ford, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama. Larry also interviewed Vladimir Putin.

Larry was a unique talent and an incredible interview who made his craft look effortless.  He was completely absorbed in conversations with his guests, and he did something that escapes many other interviewers -- HE LISTENED.  Larry wasn't thinking about his next question -- he was always in the moment.  And something else ... he never asked long questions just to hear himself talk.  His questions were short, and almost always on point.

The popular late-night TV show aired its last episode on December 16, 2010 ... becoming CNN's most-watched and longest-running program. But, he didn't exactly go away quietly ... Larry's one-man comedy show "Larry King: Stand Up" debuted 4 months later. He also started "Larry King Now" ... an online series that later migrated to Russian-owned news channel, RT.

Larry loved getting married almost as much as doing interviews -- he did it 8 times ... to Freda Miller (1952), Annette Kaye (1961), Alene Akins (1961), Mickey Sutphin (1963), Alene again (1967), Sharon Lepore (1976), Julie Alexander (1989) and Shawn (1997). He filed for divorce from Shawn in 2019.

The last time we saw Larry was in February 2020, when he mused on the upcoming Dodgers season. The Brooklyn native and lifelong Dodgers fan watched them win their first World Series in 32 years after the COVID-shorted 2020 season.

Larry's survived by 5 children ... Cannon, Chance, Danny, Kelly and Larry Jr. He was 87, and what an accomplished and full 87 years they were.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2021/01/23/larr...u_5Ae0aOBfVJrEfmJ28Smz2wLeKaXsyhxVWGNZPtWi7IQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

'Barney Miller,' 'Sanford and Son' actor Gregory Sierra dies


Gregory Sierra, who had memorable roles in the 1970s sitcoms ?Barney Miller" and ?Sanford and Son," has died after battling cancer. He was 83.

Sierra's widow, Helene, said Saturday in a phone interview with The Associated Press that the actor died on Jan. 4 in Laguna Woods, California.

Sierra's breakthrough came in 1972 when he played the role of Fred G. Sanford's neighbor, Julio Fuentes, on ?Sanford and Son." He also earned major attention for playing Sgt. Miguel ?Chano? Amanguale on ?Barney Miller," which launched in 1975.

?He was an amazing human being, different than any other person, male or female, that I have ever known," Helene told the AP. ?He just was extremely intelligent and a brilliant actor. He had a heart (of gold). Anytime that somebody needed something, he would be there for them and he defended the underdog anytime. And he was a very charming man. He was truly a man?s man and women fell in love with him all the time."

Sierra, who is of Puerto Rican descent, was born on Jan. 25, 1937 in New York City. His TV credits include ?All in the Family," ?Soap," ?Miami Vice," ?Zorro and Son," ?Hawaii Five-O," ?Hill Street Blues" and more. He also appeared in films such as ?Beneath the Planet of the Apes," ?Papillon," ?The Towering Inferno," ?Honey I Blew Up the Kid" and ?The Other Side of the Wind," which was released in 2018 after more than 40 years in development.

In addition to Helene, Sierra is survived by his daughters, Kelly and Jill, and his granddaughter, Emma.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...and-son-actor-gregory-sierra-dies/ar-BB1d1Y69


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

?Lost? actor Mira Furlan dies at 65


Mira Furlan, best known for her roles as Delenn on ?Babylon 5? and Danielle Rousseau on ?Lost,? died on Wednesday. She was 65.

Her Twitter account announced the news on Thursday, and ?Babylon 5? creator J. Michael Straczynski posted a tribute to the actor later that night.

While a cause of death has yet not been revealed, Straczynski said the cast and crew of ?Babylon 5? had ?known for some time now that Mira?s health was fading.? ?We kept hoping that she would improve,? he wrote. ?In a group email sent to the cast a while back, I heard that she might be improving.?

However, Straczynski said he later got the call from ?Babylon 5? co-star Peter Jurasik that Furlan?s husband, director Goran Gaji?, was ?bringing her home.?

?Mira was a good and kind woman, a stunningly talented performer, and a friend to everyone in the cast and crew of ?Babylon 5,? and we are all devastated by the news,? he wrote. ?The cast members with whom she was especially close since the show?s end will need room to process this moment, so please be gentle if they are unresponsive for a time. We have been down this road too often, and it only gets harder.?

Furlan was born in the former Yugoslavia, where she had a number of stage roles and was part of the Croatian National Theatre, and emigrated to the U.S. in 1991. She joined space opera ?Babylon 5? as Delenn, the Minbari ambassador to the titular space station, in 1993, and would go on to star in the series for its full five seasons. In 2004, she made her debut in ABC?s megahit ?Lost? as Danielle Rousseau, a scientist who?d been shipwrecked on the show?s mysterious island 16 years before the crash of the Oceanic Flight 815. She recurred throughout the series over its next few seasons.

Furlan continued to act through last year, and racked up dozens of credits across film and TV throughout her life. Her film credits include Emir Kusturica?s Oscar-nominated ?When Father Was Away on Business,? ?Beauty of Vice,? ?Three For Happiness? and ?In the Jaws of Life.?

She is survived by Gaji? and their son, Marko Lav Gaji?.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/lost-actor-mira-furlan-dies-at-65/ar-BB1cZKYj


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2021)

Godzilla vs. Kong


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

Bruce Kirby, ?Columbo,? ?Kojak? star and dad of ?When Harry Met Sally? actor Bruno Kirby, dead at 95

Bruce Kirby, the versatile character actor whose career spanned more than 50 years on TV and film, has died at the age of 95.

He passed away Sunday at a Los Angeles hospital, according to his son John Kirby.

No cause of death was revealed.

?My heart is heavy but grateful for all the extra blessed years together,? wrote Kirby on a Monday Facebook post. ?My father loved acting and aside from his extraordinary professional career in television, film and theater, he never stopped working on it from his early years in New York on scholarship with Lee Strasberg for nine years, L.A.?s Theatre East and The Actors Studio.?






Born in New York City in 1925, Kirby began his career in the mid-1950s with guest appearances on ?The Phil Silvers Show? and ?Goodyear Playhouse? before landing a recurring role as Officer Kissel on the Fred Gwynne comedy ?Car 54, Where Are You??

Throughout the 1960s, he landed one-time roles on the likes of ?Adam-12,? ?I Dream of Jeannie? and ?Night Gallery,? according to IMDb.

In the mid-1970s, Kirby played Sgt. Al Vine on a half-dozen episodes of ?Kojak? and appeared in the first of nine episodes of ?Columbo,? originating the role of Sgt. George Kramer, Peter Falk?s naive assistant.

And from 1986 to 1991, he played the recurring role of District Attorney Bruce Rogoff on ?L.A. Law.?

In 1984, he appeared as Uncle Ben in the Broadway revival of ?Death of a Salesman,? starring Dustin Hoffman, noted The Hollywood Reporter.

Two decades earlier, he debuted on the Great White Way in the doomed production of ?Diamond Orchid,? according to the Internet Broadway Database.

Kirby also appeared in many memorable film roles, notably as the market owner in ?Stand By Me,? a detective in ?Throw Momma From the Train? and as racist cop Matt Dillon?s father in ?Crash.?

He was still working into his 80s, appearing on episodes of ?Numbers? and ?Scrubs,? before retiring from the entertainment business in 2009, reported Variety.

Kirby was also the father of actor Bruno Kirby, co-star of ?When Harry Met Sally? and ?City Slickers,? who died from leukemia in 2006.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...no-kirby-dead-at-95/ar-BB1d7lYT?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

It's time to make first contact with NBC's brand-new genre series coming to the network this spring.

At a TCA panel Tuesday afternoon, NBC dropped a sneak peek at Debris, a UFO-based mystery/drama about an ominous alien wreckage strewn across the western hemisphere. The pieces start messing with the laws of physics in a way the human mind can barely comprehend. Our species just isn't ready for this tech and as a result, two agents (played by Jonathan Tucker and Riann Steele) from two different continents ? and opposing mindsets ? are tasked with recovering the splintered craft.

Described as a tantalizing mix of The X-Files and Men in Black, Debris was created by Almost Human's J.H. Wyman, who also serves as writer, executive producer, and showrunner. Watching the first footage, it's easy to see that Wyman learned a thing or two about delivering paranormal thrills from his time as an executive producer on Fringe.

NBC ordered the project to series last summer, making it the first pilot of 2020 to score a full season from the network. Luckily, the flagship episode had already finished most of its on-site production just prior to the lengthy shutdown caused by the coronavirus pandemic. Any remaining footage was filled in with temporary animation ? a similar tactic used by The Blacklist's Season 7 finale.

Jason Hoffs, Jeff Vlaming, and Samantha Corbin-Miller are attached as executive producers on Debris, which is a co-production between Frequency Films (Wyman's production company) and Legendary Television, and Universal Television.

The close encounter begins on NBC on March 1.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

Black Widow was supposed to be released May 1, 2020. Looks like it will be released and streamed on May 7, 2021.


Black Widow Trailer Disney Plus Announcement - 2021 Marvel Movies Breakdown


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2021)

Cloris Leachman Made Gene Wilder Break Character Repeatedly in One Particular ?Young Frankenstein? Scene







Gene Wilder never stood a chance.

The only people who love Young Frankenstein more than the fans is the cast, many of whom noted in previous interviews they had such a wonderful time making the 1974 Mel Brooks film that they shot footage they didn?t need.

Among the iconic ensemble was the hilarious, impeccable Cloris Leachman, who played fan-favorite caretaker Frau Bl?cher. The legendary Leachman died Wednesday. She was 94.

Of all her classic scenes in the black-and-white monster comedy, there was one moment in particular that broke co-star Wilder through several takes; the actor laughing before she even delivered the line at times.

The moment in question is when Frau advises Wilder?s Dr. Frankenstein to stay close to the light while they are on the steep staircase ? the gag is the candelabra she is holding is not lit, which the actress talked about in a previous interview.

In one take, Leachman said she raised her voice on ?can be treacherous? to infer others had fallen ? and that is all it took.

?As I turned to Gene, he?d be laughing, his face was in two pieces laughing,? she said in the interview. ?We did about 15 takes. I hear him laughing, and I have not said anything. I just tickled him to pieces.?

She added, ?Everything I did in the movie ticked Gene to pieces. And it was so much fun to work with him.?

Brooks on Wednesday said of Leachman?s passing, ?Such sad news?Cloris was insanely talented. She could make you laugh or cry at the drop of a hat. Always such a pleasure to have on set. Every time I hear a horse whinny I will forever think of Cloris? unforgettable Frau Bl?cher. She is irreplaceable, and will be greatly missed.?






https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...-frankenstein-scene/ar-BB1d9uX1?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2021)

Cicely Tyson, Iconic 'Sounder' and 'The Help' Actress, Dies at 96


Cicely Tyson, the iconic and incomparable screen and stage actress and Black American trailblazer, died on Thursday. She was 96.

Tyson, whose acting career spanned more than six decades, broke ground as a Black actress who resolved only to portray strong, positive and realistic images of Black women on screen. Her convictions resulted in astonishing performances in projects such as the films "Sounder" and "The Help," the TV movie "The Autobiography of Miss Jane Pittman," and the 2013 Broadway production of "The Trip to Bountiful," for which she won the Tony.

Tyson earned an Academy Award best actress nomination for "Sounder" in 1973. The following year she won a best lead actress and a special outstanding actress of the year Emmy for "The Autobiography of Miss Jane Pittman." She later one an Emmy for the 1994 miniseries "Oldest Living Confederate Widow Tells All," and five more nominations, including one just last year for playing the mother of Viola Davis' character in the ABC drama "How to Get Away With Murder."

And for all of her life's accomplishments, Tyson's been recognized with a Kennedy Center honor, the Presidential Medal of Freedom, an honorary Oscar and in 2018 was inducted into the American Theater Hall of Fame, among many other awards and accomplishments.

"In her long and extraordinary career, Cicely Tyson has not only exceeded as an actor, she has shaped the course of history," President Barack Obama said during the 2016 ceremony for the Presidential Medal of Freedom. "Cicely made a conscious decision not just to say lines, but to speak out. Cicely's convictions and grace have helped for us to see the dignity of every beautiful member of the American family ? and, she's just gorgeous."

Tyson's death comes just two days after the publication of her memoir, "Just as I Am."

Born in Harlem, New York in 1924 to hardworking religious immigrants from the West Indies, Tyson wasn't even allowed to go to the movies growing up.

Tyson began her storied career as a model in New York City, gracing the covers of magazines such as Ebony, Jet, Harper Bazaar and Vogue. Tyson said during an appearance on Oprah's Master Class that her mother not only didn't approve of her career path, but told Tyson she wouldn't be allowed to live under her house if she continued. The two didn't speak for nearly three years, until Tyson invited her mother to her stage debut in "Dark of the Moon" at a Harlem YMCA.

When asked in 2018 whether she would ever retire, Tyson told Time Magazine: "And do what? The reason why I have been in this universe as long as I have been is because he's not ready for me. When I've completed my job, he'll take me away."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...-actress-dies-at-96/ar-BB1dbACU?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2021)

The Sandman: Netflix Adaptation Casts Tom Sturridge, Gwendoline Christie And More

With the show shooting now, there?s a chance we could see something by the end of 2021, or perhaps more likely in 2022. In the meantime, Audible is currently adapting the comics in a massive multi-part audiobook production, with an epic cast including James McAvoy as Dream, Taron Egerton as John Constantine, Michael Sheen as Lucifer, and many more besides, adapted and directed by Dirk Maggs.

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...8rkMYAa0VTep4AImx_4K6uhmSol78XuEiL_o9ENZPiCkM


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

?Saved by the Bell' Star Dustin Diamond Dead at 44


Dustin Diamond, best known for playing Screech on the hit ?90s sitcom "Saved by the Bell," has died at 44 from stage four lung cancer.

Roger Paul, the actor's spokesman, told NBC News he died Monday morning of carcinoma after a 3-week battle with the disease.

"He was diagnosed with this brutal, relentless form of malignant cancer only three weeks ago. In that time, it managed to spread rapidly throughout his system; the only mercy it exhibited was its sharp and swift execution. Dustin did not suffer. He did not have to lie submerged in pain. For that, we are grateful," Paul said.

?Saved by the Bell? aired from 1989 to 1993, and its spinoffs included ?Saved by the Bell: The College Years,? ?Good Morning, Miss Bell? and ?Saved by the Bell: The New Class,? which Diamond starred in. A sequel was launched on Peacock last fall featuring many from the original cast, including Elizabeth Berkley, Mario Lopez, Tiffani Thiessen and Mark-Paul Gosselaar. Diamond was not included.

He starred in a handful of reality television series including the 5th season of "Celebrity Fit Club," "The Weakest Link" and "Celebrity Boxing 2." In December 2013, Diamond appeared on an episode of OWN?s ?Where Are They Now?? and became a house member in the 12th season of "Celebrity Big Brother."

Diamond was sued several times for delinquent taxes and in foreclosure proceedings for missing mortgage payments. He has appeared on reality TV shows, made a sex tape and produced a tell-all documentary on Lifetime TV called ?The Unauthorized Saved by the Bell Story.? In 2015, he was sentenced to serve four months in jail for his part in a Wisconsin barroom stabbing.

?Dustin was a humorous and high-spirited individual whose greatest passion was to make others laugh. He was able to sense and feel other peoples? emotions to such a length that he was able to feel them too ? a strength and a flaw, all in one,? wrote Paul.






https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/saved-by-the-bell-star-dustin-diamond-dead-at-44/ar-BB1diaw0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

Double K of People Under the Stairs Dead at 43


Double K, one-half of Los Angeles rap duo People Under the Stairs, has died. According to the Los Angeles County Medical Examiner-Coroner, Double K died at home yesterday (January 30). DJ Mark Luv, a friend, claimed he died in his sleep. A cause of death has not yet been revealed. Double K was 43 years old.

Double K and Thes One formed People Under the Stairs in 1997. Their long-running partnership was founded on DIY principles?as producers and MCs, they sampled, produced, and deejayed all of their music. In 1998, the duo released their debut full-length The Next Step, followed by Question in the Form of an Answer in 2000. O.S.T., their most beloved LP, arrived in 2002.

People Under the Stairs continued to release records and tour frequently throughout their 22 year career. In 2011, Mac Miller brought them on tour as openers. The duo also released a steady stream of records until its disbandment in 2019?the duo?s 12th and final album was titled Sincereley, The P. Prior to releasing their farewell record, the duo played its last show at London?s Jazz Cafe in 2018.

In 2019, Double K and Thes One spoke to The Los Angeles Times about their legacy and the decision to make Sincereley, The P their last record. Thes One referred to the article as the duo?s ?exit interview,? and the two artists reflected on the two-plus decades they created music together. ?Where I grew up, there was the negative, and I had the positive, which was my music,? Double K said. ?I was surrounded by the negativity, the things going on in the streets, the stuff that I thought that I wanted to be a part of. I decided that this was more important. I just holed up in my room, listening to music, and then I met this dude and I had somebody else to listen to music with.?






https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news/double-k-of-people-under-the-stairs-dead-at-43/ar-BB1dgDBZ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

?Simpsons? writer Marc Wilmore dies at 57 amid battle with COVID, other health conditions


Award-winning TV writer and producer Marc Wilmore, best known for his work on ?The Simpsons,? has died from complications of a recent coronavirus diagnosis and other health issues, his family announced Sunday. He was 57.

?My sweet sweet brother, Marc Edward Wilmore, passed away last night while battling COVID and other conditions that have had him in pain for many years,? his brother and fellow comedian Larry Wilmore said in a tweet.

?My brother was the kindest, gentlest, funniest, lion of an angel I?ve ever known. I love you little brother,? the former Comedy Central host said.

Marc Wilmore?s work for ?The Simpsons? spanned over a decade, writing about a dozen episodes and sharing producing credits on more than 300 until as recently as 2015, according to IMDb. He also wrote for the Netflix animated series ?F Is for Family,? the 1990s comedy show ?In Living Color? and ?The Tonight Show Starring Jay Leno.?

The California native was nominated for 10 Primetime Emmy awards, winning the prize for outstanding animated program in 2008 for a ?Simpsons? episode titled ??Eternal Moonshine of the Simpson Mind.?

Michael Price, another writer for the long-running animated series, said he was honored to work with Marc Wilmore on multiple projects over the years.

?Another giant talent taken too soon,? Price tweeted. ?I had the privilege to work alongside Marc Wilmore on 3 shows (PJs, Simpsons, FIFF) for the better part of the last 23 years and he was THE funniest person in every room. And a wonderful man. He is irreplaceable.?

Comedian Matt Oswalt said he worked with Marc Wilmore on the ?Tonight Show.?

?He was such a nice guy and will miss him,? Oswalt wrote.

Writer Henry Gammill, of ?F Is for Family,? said it was ?a joy? to be his friend.

?I?m devastated by the loss of Marc Wilmore,? Gammill said in a tweet. ?Marc was my favorite - I hung onto his every word. He was empathetic beyond measure, not to mention the funniest one in the room every damn time. Warm, genuine, uniquely funny - that was Marc. I love him.?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/s...r-health-conditions/ar-BB1dhXnT?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

Assassination in Ecuador: TV host Efra?*n Ruales dies at age 36


Death of a young Ecuadorian actor and TV host

Shock at the death of Ecuadorian actor and TV presenter Efrain Ruales of 36. According to ?BBC News?, Ruales was killed on Wednesday, January 27 while driving his vehicle on an avenue in the north of Guayaquil (Ecuador).

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...host-efraín-ruales-dies-at-age-36/ss-BB1daS3e

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEWT0mqmgKU


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2021)

Mike Henry Dies: USC Footballer, LA Ram, Played ‘Tarzan’ And ‘Junior’ In ‘Smokey And The Bandit’, Was 84

Mike Henry, a USC and NFL linebacker and later an actor in Tarzan movies of the 1960s and the Smokey and the Bandit films, has died.

Henry died at age 84 in Burbank, Calif. on January 8 from chronic traumatic encephalopathy and Parkinson’s disease, according to social media posts.  

Henry played football for the University of Southern California and was drafted by the Pittsburgh Steelers in 1958. He moved on to the Los Angeles Rams in 1962 and was noticed by a Warner Bros. producer. subsequently He was cast as Tarzan, Lord of the Jungle, in three films: Tarzan and the Valley of Gold (1966), Tarzan and the Great River (1967), and Tarzan and the Jungle Boy (1968).

His run as the jungle lord ended after being bitten by a chimpanzee while filming.

Henry segued into another franchise in 1977, playing Junior, the son of Jackie Gleason’s Sheriff Buford T. Justice, in Smokey and the Bandit. He reprised the role in the film’s 1981 and 1983 sequels.

Among Henry’s other film roles were appearances in Skyjacked (1972), Soylent Green (1973) and The Longest Yard (1974). His TV credits included roles on M*A*S*H, General Hospital and Fantasy Island.

No information was immediately available on survivors or a memorial service.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcNFjpxU0E8

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...d-the-bandit-was-84/ar-BB1dr77Q?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2021)

Remembering Robb Webb, longtime voice of 60 Minutes

The name Robb Webb might not be familiar to 60 Minutes viewers, but his voice almost certainly is.








Beginning in the mid-1990s, Robb Webb's warm baritone voice greeted 60 Minutes viewers to inform them what to tune in for on our Sunday evening broadcast. Webb was the distinguished voice of 60 Minutes and the "CBS Evening News" during a long and storied career as a voice artist.

Nelson Robinette "Robb" Webb died this week in New York City, from complications related to COVID-19. A native of Whitesburg, Kentucky, Webb was 82 years old.

In addition to his high-profile voice roles at CBS News, Webb was widely known for his television commercial work, including DirecTV's notable "Get Rid of Cable" campaign. According to his family, Webb provided the voiceovers for thousands of TV spots.

"Robb Webb's voice made people stop in their tracks, the same way the 60 Minutes stopwatch does," 60 Minutes Executive Producer Bill Owens said. "Deep, warm and with just enough authority, Robb's voice alerted millions of Americans every week as to what 60 Minutes reporters were up to. We were all admirers of his work and very proud to be his colleague. Robb Webb was a gentleman and consummate professional."

Robb Webb is survived by his wife, Pat DeRousie-Webb of New York City, his daughter Allison (Donald) Willcox, grandson Michael Willcox and granddaughter Sara Willcox of Annandale, Virginia. Webb's family has noted to 60 Minutes that donations in his memory be made to the The Actor's Fund.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/r...voice-of-60-minutes/ar-BB1dqjNx?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2021)

From 'Sound of Music' to 'All the Money …,' Christopher Plummer was irreplaceable


Every great actor should be fortunate enough to become an internet meme in their 80s. Christopher Plummer, who died Friday at 91, experienced his own late-in-life social-media anointing at least twice over.

There was the oft-recurring GIF of Capt. von Trapp in “The Sound of Music,” Plummer’s best-known and most inescapable role, tearing a Third Reich flag in two — an image that has become handy Twitter shorthand for anti-neo-Nazi resistance over the past few years. That quick single shot is a marvelous bit of acting in itself: You can’t help but notice Plummer's ramrod-straight military-man posture or the tight-lipped expression playing on his handsome face, a grimace teetering on the edge of a smile. And then, of course, there are those two swift, satisfying rips right down the middle of the swastika. (He really puts his arms into it.)

Another Plummer meme caught fire in 2017, not long after news broke that in the wake of sexual-abuse allegations against Kevin Spacey, his scenes as billionaire J. Paul Getty in “All the Money in the World” would be completely reshot, with Plummer replacing him. It was an extraordinary down-to-the-wire decision, a major recasting made unprecedentedly close to the film’s release, and it turned this fact-based kidnapping drama into a kind of behind-the-scenes Hollywood escape thriller. Arguably more exciting than anything in the movie’s suspense-soaked narrative was the spectacle of two reliable old pros, Plummer and director Ridley Scott, working with an energy, speed and high-wire daring that artists half their age would be hard-pressed to muster.

From that point on, of course, that audacious and entirely successful stunt became a reliable online running gag. Suddenly, almost every plum role was in danger of becoming a Plummer role: Whoever needed replacing, for reasons scandalous or benign, Christopher Plummer, acting genius and octogenarian workhorse, was your man. Some at the time puzzled over the ethics of the “All the Money in the World” solution, the dubious ease with which a toxic figure could be erased from the frame, leaving behind no visible residue of scandal or guilt. The aesthetics, though, were beyond reproach: Plummer was, of course, magnificent in the movie. Magnificence by then had become his trademark. To watch him as Getty — a figure of reptilian malevolence and cunning, the hollowness of greed made flesh — was to wonder how anyone else could have been considered in the first place.

The Canadian-born Plummer began his career in theater and television, but his talent for scene-stealing villainy was clear in one of his earliest pictures, “The Fall of the Roman Empire” (1964), in which he made a madly eccentric Commodus, consumed by the blaze of his own political destruction. He was Jane Seymour’s domineering manager in “Somewhere in Time” (1981) and the Klingon General Chang (“Cry havoc!”) in “Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country” (1991). His high voice and schoolmaster’s diction made him a uniquely mellifluous antagonist, especially in animated productions; not for nothing was he cast as the voice of the sinister Barnaby Crookedman in 1997’s direct-to-video “Babes in Toyland” and scheming explorer Charles Muntz in “Up” (2009).

But if Plummer possessed one of cinema’s most memorable smirks, he could also vanish into cooler, more complicated figures — men who, like Getty, were defined by a deep inner chill, a power to mesmerize the viewer without making any demands of their affection. He gave one of his finest performances in Michael Mann's “The Insider” (1999), eerily reproducing the famed mannerisms of veteran CBS News journalist Mike Wallace while also granting more private, explosive glimpses of a large and easily wounded ego. And although he was markedly warmer as Leo Tolstoy in “The Last Station,” maddening fits of self-absorption were also central to that grandly boisterous turn, which earned him the first of three Oscar nominations (all for best supporting actor).

That Plummer didn’t receive the motion picture academy’s formal recognition until he was 80 — well after winning two Tonys and two Emmys and more than 50 years after his big-screen debut in Sidney Lumet’s “Stage Struck” (1958) — is a testament to the Oscars’ history of screwy, often-arbitrary judgment. But it’s also a heartening sign of the resurgence Plummer experienced during what is often euphemistically described as a performer’s twilight years. (He remains the academy's oldest acting winner, at 82, for "Beginners," and its oldest acting nominee, at 88, for "All the Money in the World.") You could say he finally hit his stride, though I suspect it was really the other way around; it was the industry, perhaps even the audience, that at last found its footing, that properly appreciated him for the treasure he’d been all along.

Plummer won the Oscar and a raft of other valedictory prizes for his deeply felt performance in Mike Mills’ memory piece “Beginners” (2011), a movie about the potential vibrancy and vitality of old age. Playing a lonely father and widower who comes out as gay at the age of 75, fully embracing a life of new loves, friendships and heartaches, Plummer did some of the loveliest, most nakedly emotional work of his career. It was a beautiful change of pace, though the signature rascally wit was still very much in evidence, the impishness and irascibility that made him such an ideal fit for “Knives Out” (2019), one of his last major films. Who better suited to play a wily multimillionaire with a steel-trap mind, a twinkle in his eyes and an unexpectedly tender heart — a scoundrel and a softie rolled into one?

That wasn’t the first time that Plummer played a wealthy paterfamilias who regards his many offspring with frosty contempt. Capt. von Trapp comes around in the end, of course, and apparently, Plummer did eventually, though it took him awhile. Much has been reported over the years about how “The Sound of Music” was very far from one of his favorite things, to the point where Plummer may well have wished that he could have been erased and replaced (though not by himself). Stories of his grumpiness on the set are legion: his dislike of “Edelweiss,” his initial dislike of Julie Andrews (they eventually became close friends) and his complaints about having to carry Kym Karath, the actress who played the young Gretl von Trapp, during the movie’s Alps-crossing finale. (A lighter double was used instead.)

Not to suggest that Plummer had no pride in the project, or at least in his own work: The director, Robert Wise, spoke later in interviews about how delicately Plummer had to be persuaded to have his singing dubbed in the movie because his voice — though one of his great gifts as an actor — wasn’t up to snuff musically. In later years, Plummer responded to questions about “The Sound of Music” with amused resignation, grudgingly accepting that his legacy was forever tied to one of the biggest and most beloved cash cows in Hollywood history, doubtless realizing it would be the first title mentioned in obituaries and appreciations like this one.

In any case, as Andrews and others pointed out years later, Plummer’s utter contempt for the material could only have improved his performance. “The Sound of Music” — or “The Sound of Mucus,” as he legendarily called it — is total treacle, as many of us who love it unabashedly and watch it semi-religiously have long acknowledged. And Plummer’s aloofness, his disdain for the movie’s sugary sentimentality, doesn’t just match his character’s own initial hardness of heart. It dovetails with the audience’s own initial skepticism, at least up to a point: Roll your eyes at it if you must, but you, like Capt. von Trapp, will ultimately be worn down, steamrolled by the movie's uplift offensive.

“The Sound of Music” overshadowed Plummer’s screen work for years , despite bright spots like “The Man Who Would Be King” (1975), in which he played a memorably mustachioed Rudyard Kipling. It also ensured his big-screen immortality. Capt. von Trapp's defiance of Hitler made him an instantly iconic hero (no wonder Plummer preferred his villains), while his immaculate tailoring and disciplinarian temperament made him the most wholesome of sex symbols. To watch the movie again — and you know you will, sooner than you think — is to glimpse a quality evident in so many of Plummer’s great performances: a disarming sense of mischief, an ability to fully inhabit the material and stand, with a wink, outside it. He was an actor to whom you never wanted to sing, “So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehn, goodbye” — any more than he wanted to hear it.

This story originally appeared in Los Angeles Times.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...r-was-irreplaceable/ar-BB1dr3Xp?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

[FULL EPISODE 1] The Doctor Has Landed | Resident Alien


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

Phobias Exclusive Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2021)

Mary Wilson, longest-reigning original Supreme, dies at 76

LAS VEGAS (AP) — Mary Wilson, one of the original members of the Supremes, the 1960s group that helped establish the Motown sound and propelled Diana Ross to superstardom, has died. She was 76.

Wilson died Monday night at her home in Nevada and the cause was not immediately clear, said publicist Jay Schwartz.

Wilson, Diana Ross and Florence Ballard made up the first successful configuration of The Supremes, Motown's first and most commercially successful girl group. Ballard was replaced by Cindy Birdsong in 1967, and Wilson stayed with the group until it was officially disbanded in 1977.

The group's first No. 1, million-selling song, "Where Did Our Love Go," was released June 17, 1964. Touring at the time, Wilson said there was a moment when she realized they had a hit song.

"I remember that instead of going home on the bus, we flew," she told The Associated Press in 2014. "That was our first plane ride. We flew home. We had really hit big."

It would be the first of five consecutive No. 1s, with "Baby Love," "Come See About Me," "Stop! In the Name of Love" and "Back in My Arms Again" following in quick succession. The Supremes also recorded the hit songs "You Can't Hurry Love," "Up the Ladder to the Roof" and "Love Child."

"I just woke up to this news," Ross tweeted on Tuesday, offering her condolences to Wilson's family. "I am reminded that each day is a gift," she added, writing "I have so many wonderful memories of our time together."

Berry Gordy, who founded the Detroit-based Motown Records, said he was "extremely shocked and saddened to hear of the passing of a major member of the Motown family, Mary Wilson of the Supremes." His statement Monday night, according to Variety, said "The Supremes were always known as the 'sweethearts of Motown.'"

Wilson, Ross and Ballard were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1988.

"The world has lost one of the brightest stars in our Motown family. Mary Wilson was an icon," Motown Museum Chairwoman and CEO Robin Terry said in a statement.

Wilson, in a recent YouTube video posted Saturday, said she was excited to celebrate Black history month, her upcoming birthday (March 6) and teased fans with the announcement that Universal Music had plans to release some of her music.

"We're going to be talking about the Supremes, yeah, 60th anniversary, and I'm going to be talking a lot about that mainly because I've finally decided how to work with Universal and they're going to release new recordings, Mary Wilson recordings," she said. "Yes! At last!"

"Hopefully some of that will be out on my birthday," she continued. "We'll see. I've got my fingers crossed here. Yes I do."

Several celebrities mourned Wilson's death on social media, including Viola Davis, Questlove, Andy Cohen, Janet Mock, Ledisi, Richard Marx and Kiss' Paul Stanley, who said he was in touch with Wilson last week.

"OMG! Mary Wilson of the Supremes has died suddenly. I was just on a Zoom call with her Wednesday for about an hour & never could have imagined this," he tweeted Tuesday. "So full of life & great stories. Absolutely shocked. Rest In Supreme Peace Mary."

Steven Van Zandt said he spoke to Wilson before the world went on lockdown because of the coronavirus, tweeting Tuesday: "RIP Mary Wilson. Legendary founding member of the Supremes and fantastic solo artist. I had a wonderful conversation with her just before the quarantine. She was full of energy and plans so this is shocking as well as tragic. Our love and condolences go to her family and friends."

Following the Supremes' disbandment, Wilson released the New York Times best-selling book, "Dreamgirl: My Life as a Supreme," in 1986. She released her second book, "Supreme Faith: Someday We'll Be Together," in 1990. Her last book, "Supreme Glamour," was written with Mark Bego and was released in 2019.

Wilson also competed on ABC's "Dancing with the Stars" in 2019.

https://wcyb.com/news/entertainment...-3v9bJ0LFz8UBAajnSxUJHj7MpmtXDr8sc3RDmEK1waMo


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2021)

Hustler Founder Larry Flynt Dead at 78

Larry Flynt -- the famous and controversial publisher known for launching a porn empire -- has died ... TMZ has learned.

Family sources tell us the mogul passed Wednesday morning in Los Angeles from heart failure.

For nearly 50 years, Flynt's been one of the biggest names in the adult entertainment industry. He launched "Hustler" magazine in 1974, which brought him fame and fortune as it skyrocketed in popularity ... and also brought countless legal issues.

Many of these First Amendment battles were chronicled in the Oscar-nominated 1996 film, "The People vs. Larry Flynt," starring Woody Harrelson.

Flynt's magazine and notoriety also led to him being shot in 1978 in a murder attempt by serial killer Joseph Paul Franklin. The shooting left Larry paralyzed from the waist down and confined to a wheelchair, and he suffered from constant pain and other medical issues as a result.

Along with being the name behind the Hustler brand, Flynt's the president of Larry Flynt Publications ... which produces other magazines like "Barely Legal," pornographic videos and Hustler TV.

He also opened the famous Hustler Casino near L.A. in 2000.

Flynt dabbled in politics, controversially of course, by attempting a brief presidential run in 1984 and running for Governor of California in the 2003 recall election. He also weighed in during Bill Clinton's impeachment trial by offering $1 million for evidence of sexual transgressions to publish his "The Flynt Report."

As for his personal life ... Flynt was married 5 times. He married his current wife, Elizabeth Berrios, in 1998. He has 5 daughters and a son, along with many grandchildren and great-grandkids.

Larry was 78.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2021/02/10/larr...edpGYXMPFbPHtN8DR1uR1ddotVAxYzW5VZKr75B2GHHn4


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2021)

Soon without the mask. The Last of Us.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2021)

HBO's The Last of Us TV show casts The Mandalorian star Pedro Pascal as Joel. Naughty Dog's wildly popular video game franchise took a major step forward to getting a live-action adaptation last year. HBO announced early in the year that Chernobyl creator Craig Mazin was developing The Last of Us as a TV show. It was then announced near the end of the year, and after The Last of Us Part II's huge launch, that it had been picked up for a series order.

While news on HBO's adaptation of The Last of Us had been relatively slow beyond these updates, some signs of it making major progress materialized recently. The series added a new director for its pilot after the original choice had to exit due to scheduling. It was also just announced that Game of Thrones breakout Bella Ramsey was cast as Ellie. The news gave HBO's The Last of Us show half of its leading duo, and fans only had to wait a few hours to find out who is playing Joel.

https://screenrant.com/last-us-show...Kd0unbPZzL3XF2QXiemWJ04JYzAmWeuDA3EuEjXIfD4HQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2021)

Model Rebecca Landrith Found Dead on Side of the Road in Pennsylvania After Being Shot Multiple Times

A former model was found dead in western Pennsylvania over the weekend.






Rebecca Landrith, 47, was discovered by a PennDot worker early Sunday morning in Union County on the side of an Interstate 80 ramp, authorities said, PhillyVoice reported Wednesday.

Landrith, originally from Virginia, had gunshot wounds to her head, neck, throat, chest and hand, Union County Coroner Dominick Adamo said in a statement to the outlet. The coroner ruled her death as a homicide.

Adamo did not immediately respond to PEOPLE's request for comment.

When she was found, Landrith did not have identification on her, but investigators were able to identify her using fingerprints on some receipts she had with her when she died. Landrith is believed to have recently traveled through Indiana and Wisconsin, based on the receipts.

On Wednesday, a man was arrested in connection to Landrith's death, Pennsylvania Crime Stoppers said. Pennsylvania State Police did not immediately respond to PEOPLE's request for comment.

Tracy Rollins — whose name had been found on a note in Landrith's pocket — was arrested in Connecticut and charged with criminal homicide and abuse of corpse, PhillyVoice reported Thursday.

Rollins, a 28-year-old truck driver, was allegedly linked to the locations that had appeared on Landrith's receipts by surveillance video and cell phone data obtained by police, a criminal complaint obtained by the outlet said.

Police allegedly found blood and shell casings in Rollins' truck, and noted that bleach and cleaning solution had recently been used in his vehicle, PhillyVoice reported.

Connecticut State Police did not immediately respond to PEOPLE's request for comment. It was not clear if Rollins has legal representation or has entered a plea at this time.

Landrith was a finalist in the 2014 Miss Manhattan contest and America's It Girl Miss Lady Liberty. 

"I adore fashion and the industry and am a warm weather person with a warm heart," the model said in a bio on an iStudio page. "I have worked with some really great photographers and fantastic people in this industry."

In addition to modeling, Landrith was also an "accomplished violinist," her bio said.

Landrith's brother, George Landrith, told PennLive that his younger sister had been estranged from the family for about five years.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...shot-multiple-times/ar-BB1dCfwT?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2021)

'Dreamcatcher' Trailer

The film centers on two estranged sisters who, along with their friends, become entrenched in a 48 hour whirlwind of violence after a traumatic experience at an underground music festival.
Starring: Lou Ferrigno Jr., Zachary Gordon, Adrienne Wilkinson


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2021)

Boss Level - Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2021)

'Willy's Wonderland' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2021)

Mortal Kombat Red Band Trailer #1 (2021)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2021)

BLACK PANTHER 2 LOOKING FOR MAYAN WARRIORS

A casting call has gone out for Black Panther 2 as Marvel is searching for a pair of Mayan warriors for the movie.

The call sheet also reveals a tentative filming schedule for Black Panther 2 as it is noted the actors are needed to work from April to November.

The roles are for a male and a female:

CADMAEL - Male, 20s-40s, Mayan. 6'0" (1.8m) or taller. Powerful, strong, a loyal warrior and formidable presence. Any fight or stunts experience is a huge plus.

ZYANYA - Female, 20s-40s, Mayan. Fierce, cunning, a great warrior. Physical training or fight/dance experience is a plus. 

The casting call also says that "while the characters are Mayan, we welcome submissions of actors from all North American and South American Indigenous backgrounds."

It's unknown why Mayan warriors are needed for Black Panther 2, but some fans are guessing it may have something to do with Namor and the Atlanteans who are rumored for the flick.

Black Panther 2 has a July 8, 2022 release written and directed by Ryan Coogler.






https://cosmicbook.news/black-panth...RWHM4zGkRwnvg0etgmVFTojCI0zm1o3xIPFiiOr9slEF8


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2021)

Joan Weldon, Actress Pursued by Giant Ants in 'Them!,' Dies at 90






The Warner Bros. contract player also appeared in several Westerns and was a standout in the world of musical theater.
Joan Weldon, the actress and singer dubbed "filmdom's fairest exterminator" after her turn as a young scientist investigating giant, radiation-mutated ants in the 1954 sci-fi classic Them!, has died. She was 90.

Weldon died Feb. 11 at her home in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, her family announced.

A onetime contract player at Warner Bros., Weldon during her heyday appeared in several Westerns, including The Stranger Wore a Gun (1953) and Riding Shotgun (1954) opposite Randolph Scott; The Command (1954) with Guy Madison; Gunsight Ridge (1957) alongside Joel McCrea; and Day of the Badman (1958) with Fred MacMurray.

On the stage, she starred for three years as Marian the Librarian opposite Forrest Tucker in the original national tour of The Music Man, then played a countess alongside Alfred Drake on Broadway in 1961's Kean.

Weldon also toplined a national tour of Oklahoma! with Them! co-star Fess Parker in 1963, and a year later she became the first performer on the stage at the New York State Theater/Lincoln Center, portraying Natalie in a revival of The Merry Widow.

In Them!, her Dr. Pat Medford and her father (Edmund Gwenn) are myrmecologists brought on after strange footprints are discovered in a New Mexico desert. It turns out the prints were created by ants mutated by radiation released from an atomic bomb test.

"I didn't think much of Them! when I read the script; I just knew that [her character] was a scientist, and I was hoping that somewhere along the line there would be some romance or love interest," Weldon told Tom Weaver in an undated interview. "But [director] Gordon Douglas didn't want to refer to any kind of romance whatsoever. It was totally devoid of any interplay with anybody. The ants were supposed to be the star. Basically, it was an anti-war, anti-nuclear message [film].

"Jack Warner was unenthusiastic about Them!; so was an executive named Steve Trilling," she added. "Even Gordon Douglas didn't take it seriously when he was first assigned to it. He said at one point that they should get Martin & Lewis to star in the thing!"

Them!, however, received an Oscar nomination for special effects, was one of Warners' highest-grossing films of the year and spawned a series of "big bug" horror movies in Hollywood.

Joan Louise Welton was born in San Francisco on Aug. 5, 1930. Her mother died when she was 6, and she was raised by her grandmother. While a student at Galileo High School, she made her first public singing appearance as a member of the San Francisco Opera company chorus, at 16 its youngest singer under contract.

After a performance with the Los Angeles Civic Light Opera, she was signed by Warners, where execs changed her last name to Weldon and gave her $250 a week. She then made her film debut in the crime drama The System (1953).

Weldon said she worked six days a week as she made eight pictures in rapid fire, culminating with Them! and the MGM musical Deep in My Heart (1954), directed by Stanley Donen.

In her conversation with Weaver — he dubbed her "filmdom's fairest exterminator" — the actress said Them! was a "very tough picture to make, because of the heavy wool suit that I wore. We were in the Mojave Desert, and it was 110 in the shade. Poor Teddy [Gwenn], he had a suit and a tie and a hat, and I had the hat and the high heels and the hose. And, in those days, you wore girdles, and they were heavy!"

Weldon later hosted the 1955 TV show This Is Your Music and appeared on such series as The Millionaire, Cheyenne, Perry Mason, Have Gun — Will Travel and Maverick and in the 1958 film Home Before Dark, her final onscreen credit.

Survivors include her husband of 56 years, David; daughter Melissa; grandchildren Sienna, Alexander and Ella; and stepdaughter Claudia.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...mwPF4TE2Wr-wrQiSivUvvYBobAG47RijEf-egtBRICiTw


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2021)

Night of the Sicario Exclusive Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2021)

City of Lies Teaser Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2021)

The Star Wars Holiday Special is the most infamous film in Star Wars history. Released about a year and a half after the original Star Wars became an instant cultural phenomenon, the Christmas special was so utterly reviled by fans (and with good cause!) that it was never officially shown again anywhere. It was never rebroadcast after its first airing on CBS in November 1978, and George Lucas never released it on home video — despite the fact that from a historical perspective, the Holiday Special is an incredibly important piece of the Star Wars universe.

For all its flaws, The Star Wars Holiday Special is also the place where Boba Fett made his first appearance, in an animated sequence titled “The Story of the Faithful Wookie” that also happens to be the very first Star Wars cartoon in the franchise’s history. Even though the rest of the Holiday Special is a disaster of bad comedy and bizarre musical numbers, the 10 minutes of “The Story of the Faithful Wookie” is a pretty solid piece of animation. But because it was part of The Star Wars Holiday Special, it’s been hard to find for decades.

Until now. For the very first time, part of The Star Wars Holiday Special is coming out of the Lucasfilm vault and getting an official release. According to Disney’s monthly announcement of what’s coming to its streaming service, “The Story of the Faithful Wookie” will be available on Disney+ starting on April 2. That same day a whole slew of vintage Star Wars content is getting added to the service. The two Ewok movies — Caravan of Courage and Ewoks: The Battle for Endor — will be joining Disney+ as well, along with two seasons of the Star Wars: Ewoks cartoon and the Genndy Tartakovsky Star Wars: Clone Wars series.

Those are all pretty notable additions, but “The Story of the Faithful Wookie” absolutely tops them all. With The Book of Boba Fett coming this Christmas, it’s the perfect time to finally give it the release it deserves. Next, we need all of the Holiday Special on Disney+. Don’t make us spend another Christmas without an HD print of Bea Arthur’s big Star Wars musical number.

https://screencrush.com/star-wars-h...bwJkLcNZTM-4U9CaZXyTG0MrUhdIWJprw94Bw23pOFtDc


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

Bigger parts for everyone in the Snyder version. The Joss Whedon version was 2 hours: this one is 4.

Sergi Constance is Zeus Actor in Justice League | Snyder Cut


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

Bloodthirsty


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2021)

George Segal, star of Just Shoot Me and The Goldbergs, dies at 87

Actor and musician George Segal died on Tuesday due to complications from bypass surgery. He was age 87.

"The family is devastated to announce that this morning George Segal passed away due to complications from bypass surgery," his wife Sonia Segal said in a statement to EW.

Perhaps best known for his performance in Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?, for which he was nominated for an Academy Award for Best Supporting Actor, Segal later became a household name for his television roles in Just Shoot Me! and later ABC's The Goldbergs.

Born in Great Neck, New York, Segal was the youngest of four children. He discovered an interest in acting at age 9 when he saw Alan Ladd in the 1942 film noir This Gun for Hire. 

After scoring a few roles on stage, including an understudy part in Broadway's The Iceman Cometh, Segal enjoyed a few minor film roles in the early 1960s. His first substantial part came in 1961 with The Young Doctors.

It was in 1965 in Stanley Kramer's drama Ship of Fools and later in King Rat that Segal started to gain some recognition for his work. The next year came his Oscar nomination in Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? alongside Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor.

By the early 1970s, Segal was enjoying a prolific career with appearances in movies such as The Owl and the Pussycat, Blume in Love, Born to Win, and The Hot Rock as he tried his hand at drama and comedy. In 1974 he won his second Golden Globe Award, this time for Best Actor – Motion Picture Musical or Comedy. Other notable film roles include parts in California Split (1974), For the Boys (1991), and Flirting with Disaster (1996).

Segal also had an illustrious television career. In 1966, he starred as George in the television adaptation of Of Mice and Men and, in the '70s and '80s, often appeared on The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson as a guest and even once as a guest host. He also co-hosted the Academy Awards in 1976.

Most recently, Segal was prominent on television sitcoms. His role as Jack Gallo on the NBC series Just Shoot Me! lasted for seven seasons from 1997 to 2003. He was nominated for the Golden Globe Award for Best Actor – Television Series Musical or Comedy in 1999 and 2000, as well as a Satellite Award in 2002 for this part. His final role was on ABC's The Goldbergs playing eccentric grandfather Albert "Pops" Solomon.

Segal was also a talented banjo player, regularly showcasing his skill on The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson. In 1974, he played on the album A Touch of Ragtime with his band, the Imperial Jazzband.

The actor had been married three times. He and his first wife had two daughters, Polly and Elizabeth, both of whom survive their late father. His third wife, Sonia Schultz Greenbaum, also survives him. The couple had been married since 1996.






https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ce...t-me-and-the-goldbergs-dies-at-87/ar-BB1eTrEq


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh my giddy aunt! Remembering the Second Doctor, Patrick Troughton, on his birthday


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2021)

Richard Gilliland, ‘Designing Women’ Actor and Husband of Jean Smart, Dies at 71






Richard Gilliland, a busy character actor whose credits included a recurring role on the CBS sitcom Designing Women, where he met his future wife, Emmy winner Jean Smart, died March 18 in Los Angeles after a brief illness, a publicist announced. He was 71.

The Texas native starred as Sgt. Steve ******** on NBC’s McMillan & Wife in 1976-77 and as Lt. Nick Holden on ABC’s adaptation of Operation Petticoat in 1977-78, and he was a series regular on ABC’s Just Our Luck in 1983 and the CBC’s Heartland in 1989.

Gilliland also had recurring roles on other shows including Party of Five, The Waltons, thirtysomething, Dark Skies and Desperate Housewives and guest-starring appearances on Criminal Minds, Dexter, Becker, Scandal, Joan of Arcadia, The Practice and Crossing Jordan, among many other shows.

In 1986, Gilliland arrived on Designing Women in its first season as J.D. Shackelford, the boyfriend of Annie Potts’ Mary Jo Shively, and he went on to work on 17 episodes of the series through 1991.

“I met him when he was kissing someone else,” Smart said with a laugh during a 2017 interview. She said she asked castmember Delta Burke to find out if he were married.

Smart, who portrayed Charlene Frazier Stillfield on the series, said she “lured” Gilliland into her dressing room under the pretext of needing help with a crossword puzzle. They married in June 1987 in the rose garden of the home of Designing Women actors Dixie Carter and Hal Holbrook.

The couple also worked together on the stage in It Had to Be You and Love Letters, on the Fox series 24 — he was Captain Stan Cotter in the fifth season, she was the first lady — and in the telefilms Just My Imagination and Audrey’s Rain.

He was slated to work alongside his wife this summer in Breaking News in Yuba County, a film directed by Tate Taylor.

Richard Morris Gilliland was born on Jan. 23, 1950, in Fort Worth. He attended the prestigious Goodman School of Drama in Chicago and played Jesus in Godspell for a year opposite Joe Mantegna as Judas before coming to Los Angeles.

He also acted on stage in L.A., Chicago and off-Broadway in Cops, Beyond Therapy, I Remember You, Little Egypt and Amadeus (as Salieri) and in films including Bug (1975) and Airplane II: The Sequel (1982).

Survivors also include children Connor and Bonnie, sisters Ann and Wendy and brother John. Donations in his memory can be made to the M.I.T. Institute for Medical Engineering and Science.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/r...an-smart-dies-at-71/ar-BB1eY2lV?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2021)

The Virtuoso Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2021)

The Suicide Squad - Official Red Band Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2021)

Wrath of Man - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2021)

OFFICIAL TRAILER: Rick and Morty Season 5

June 20


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2021)

The Witcher | Season 2 Production Wrap: Behind The Scenes


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2021)

Loki | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2021)

Star Trek: Picard | Season 2 Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2021)

Q Returns For Star Trek: Picard Season 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2021)

Star Trek: Discovery | Season 4 Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2021)

Jupiter’s Legacy | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2021)

Batman: The Long Halloween, Part One - Official Exclusive Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2021)

Ghostbusters: Afterlife Movie Clip - Mini Pufts


----------



## sandraallen (Apr 7, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Jupiter’s Legacy | Official Trailer



Can't wait


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2021)

ENDANGERED SPECIES Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2021)

Riders of Justice


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2021)

BTS from Picard season 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2021)

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings | Official Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2021)

A scene with his sons.

Frank of Ireland - SPEED


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2021)

STOWAWAY


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2021)

JEREMY RENNER WRAPS 'HAWKEYE' FOR DISNEY PLUS

Jeremy Renner has finished filming on the Hawkeye Marvel series for Disney Plus.

The actor who first debuted in the MCU back in the first Thor movie posted a pair of images on Instagram, with the second image from his Instagram Story revealing a battered selfie.

"Bravo to everyone @marvel @disneyplus, our entire crew, stunt team @heidimoneymaker and amazing cast for all the hard work out into this show!!! We can’t wait to share it. Thank you all for the incredible journey... " Renner posted.

Renner also added, "Last day, for now... This is not goodbye but a see you soon."

Hawkeye is thought to be premiering later this year on Disney Plus and also stars Hailee Steinfeld as Kate Bishop, Vera Farmiga is playing Steinfeld's mom, Eleanor Bishop, and Florence Pugh is set to reprise her role as Yelena Belova from Black Widow. An Echo spinoff series is also in development.

Renner debuted in an uncredited role in the 2011 Thor movie and followed it up by appearing as Hawkeye in The Avengers movie, The Avengers: Age Of Ultron, Captain America: Civil War, and The Avengers: Endgame. 

Renner is also slated to return as his character in the upcoming What If? animated series.

https://cosmicbook.news/jeremy-renn...pK5wXDDk3pffZseHTYFW3K-VYfU7hRRzIq-hjn2AE0ziE


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2021)

WEREWOLVES WITHIN Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2021)

Band Of Brothers Follow-Up Masters Of The Air Starts Filming With James Bond Director

The popular Band of Brothers TV show is getting a sequel of sorts with Masters of the Air, and now it has begun production. Cary Joji Fukunaga, who directed True Detective and 007: No Time To Die, made the announcement on Instagram where he confirmed recently that he has completed the first week on Masters of the Air.

Fukunaga is directing multiple episodes of the mini-series, which follows on from HBO's Band of Brothers and The Pacific. The series is headed to Apple TV+ after the iPhone company acquired it from HBO.

Based on the book of the same name by Donald L. Miller, Masters of the Air is a World War II mini-series about pilots. Steven Spielberg, Tom Hanks, and Gary Goetzman have been reunited for the new series, along with writer John Orloff, who also wrote Band of Brothers.

Irish actor Anthony Boyle (The Cursed Child) plays the lead, Major Crosby, while Once Upon a Time in Hollywood's Austin Butler is set to portray Major Gale Cleven. Callum Turner (Fantastics Beasts) is lined up to play Major John Egan.

There is no word yet on when Masters of the Air will premiere.

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/b...NuK4A2cD10q-8ysuzUb0D_bmzH9zAIxG3rXPyImcfxkUY


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2021)

The first set photos to emerge from HBO's upcoming Game of Thrones prequel, House of the Dragon, reveal peeks at Matt Smith and Emma D'Arcy.






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...att-Smith-Emma-DArcy-film-Cornwall-beach.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2021)

The man behind viral ‘Spanish Giggles’ meme has passed away

Spanish comedian Juan Joya Borja, better known as ‘El Risitas’ (’The Giggles’), has died in Seville at the age of 65, due to a complication of the disease he had suffered for several years.

He was known as the man behind viral ‘Spanish laughing guy’ meme. The Spanish comedian and actor rose to internet fame in 2015 when a YouTube video of him laughing during an interview spawned dozens of celebrated parody clips.

The Spanish comedian and actor surged toward internet fame in 2015, as a YouTube video of him laughing during an interview spawned dozens of celebrated parody clips.

Before becoming an internet sensation, the popular actor and comedian rose to fame around the year 2000 by the hand of Jesús Quintero with his appearances on the programs ‘El Vagamundo’ or ’Ratones coloraos’, where he recounted his experiences along with the now-defunct ’El Pe?*to’. His laughter, jokes, personality and his famous tagline of ’cuñaooo’ made him popular with the nickname ’El Risitas’.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...eme-has-passed-away/ar-BB1ga3EN?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2021)

THE TOMORROW WAR


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2021)

Justice Society: World War II


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

The Last Kingdom | We Are Back


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2021)

Marvel Studios Celebrates The Movies


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2021)

Venom: Let There Be Carnage - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2021)

Snake Eyes: G.I. Joe Origins - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2021)

Marvel Studios’ Eternals | Official Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2021)

Whoa: Sam Raimi And Bruce Campbell Reunite For EVIL DEAD RISE

Sam Raimi, Robert Tapert and Bruce Campbell – the acclaimed filmmaking team behind the iconic “Evil Dead” franchise – will reunite with horror house New Line Cinema nearly 40 years after the Studio’s landmark release of their seminal shocker for the highly anticipated next chapter in the saga, “Evil Dead Rise,” for HBO Max.

Moving the action out of the woods and into the city, “Evil Dead Rise” tells a twisted tale of two estranged sisters, played by Alyssa Sutherland (TV’s “The Mist” and “Vikings” ) and Lily Sullivan (“Picnic at Hanging Rock,” “Jungle”), whose reunion is cut short by the rise of flesh-possessing demons, thrusting them into a primal battle for survival as they face the most nightmarish version of family imaginable. 

With Tapert producing, and Raimi and Campbell signing on as executive producers, along with Romel Adam, John Keville and Macdara Kelleher, the new film is being written and directed by award-winning Irish filmmaker Lee Cronin, who was hand-picked to take the helm by Raimi, Tapert and Campbell after earning widespread praise from critics and fans alike for his feature directorial debut, the 2019 chiller “The Hole in the Ground.”

Said Raimi, “I’m thrilled to bring ‘Evil Dead’ back to its original home at New Line 40 years after the release of the first film. The company’s history as pioneers of horror speaks for itself. I’m equally excited to be working with Lee Cronin, whose gifts as a storyteller make him the ideal filmmaker to continue the enduring legacy of the franchise.”

“At its core, ‘Evil Dead’ is about ordinary people overcoming extraordinarily terrifying situations,” added Campbell, whose embodiment of the ‘Evil Dead’ franchise’s reluctant hero, Ashley J. “Ash” Williams, has propelled the actor/filmmaker to international icon status across generations. “I can’t wait for Alyssa and Lily to fill the blood-soaked shoes of those who have come before them and carry on that tradition.”

Said director Cronin, “The ‘Evil Dead’ movies filled my brain with terror and awe when I first saw them at nine years old. I am excited and humbled to be resurrecting the most iconic of evil forces for both the fans and a whole new generation.”

Welcome back, Ash. Let's go.

https://www.fangoria.com/original/e...Q5r6eOrbUK0qXeiE9_lA-pWDeo0yT_gkyJHxZ-QOA9kM4


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2021)

'School of Rock' drummer Kevin Clark dies at 32 after getting hit by car; Jack Black 'heartbroken'

Kevin Clark, who appeared in the 2003 film "School of Rock" with Jack Black, died in Chicago Wednesday after getting struck by a car while riding his bicycle. He was 32.

Clark suffered multiple blunt force injuries from the collision and was pronounced dead  at 2:04 a.m. at Illinois Masonic Medical Center, Natalia Derevyanny, the director of communications for the Cook County Bureau of Administration, confirmed to USA TODAY. His death was an accident, she added.

According to a statement provided to USA TODAY by Chicago Police Department Public Information Officer Anthony Spicuzza, an unnamed male, whom Derevyanny later identified as Clark, was struck by a Hyundai Sonata on the 2600 block of North Western. The driver, a 20-year-old female, was issued citations.

Clark was in critical condition before his transport to the hospital for treatment. The incident remains under investigation.

Clark appeared alongside stars Black and Miranda Cosgrove in "School of Rock" as student drummer Freddy Jones. It's his only acting credit listed on IMdB.

Black said he was "heartbroken" by the news. 

"Devastating news. Kevin is gone. Way too soon. Beautiful soul. So many great memories," Black captioned a throwback picture with Clark on Instagram Wednesday, in addition to a more recent photo. "Sending love to his family and the whole School of Rock community."

Clark's mother Allison Clark told the Chicago Sun-Times that her son played in several bands. His latest group, Jess Bess and the Intentions, played its first live show Saturday.

“They were unbelievably fantastic, and they would’ve gone somewhere,” she said. “He’s just a raw talent. He’s got a heart of gold."

According to Allison, Clark had no acting experience prior to "School of Rock."

"He just kind of shined," she said. “He took it on right away, but he never really acted afterward."

Clark’s former roommate and bandmate Robbie Goldberg told the outlet that Clark "was motivated and loved to write songs."

"He loved to take the guitar off the wall and make a funny song," Goldberg added. "It was great working with Kevin."

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...5yiTpacvu1y19-Cw3rwTo9loRBdfAQln_1KD_R92O5nKI


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2021)

Tom Savini - Private Tour of His House & School


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2021)

'Around Town' Teaser | Dexter


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

Gavin MacLeod, ‘Love Boat’ Captain and ‘Mary Tyler Moore Show’ Star, Dies at 90







Gavin MacLeod, a sitcom veteran who played seaman “Happy” Haines on “McHale’s Navy,” Murray on “Mary Tyler Moore” and the very different, vaguely patrician Captain Stubing on “The Love Boat,” has died. He was 90.

MacLeod’s nephew, Mark See, confirmed his death to Variety. MacLeod died in the early morning on May 29. No cause of death was given, but MacLeod’s health had declined in recent months.

MacLeod played a relatively minor character on ABC hit “McHale’s Navy,” starring Ernest Borgnine, but as newswriter Murray Slaughter, he was certainly one of the stars of “Mary Tyler Moore,” appearing in every one of the classic comedy’s 168 episodes during its 1970-77 run on CBS. Murray was married to Marie (Joyce Bulifant) but was in love with Moore’s Mary Richards. His desk was right next to Mary’s in the WGN newsroom, so MacLeod was frequently in the shot during the sitcom, and Murray, like all the other characters, was richly developed — a hallmark of MTM shows.

MacLeod originally tried out for the part of Lou Grant, which went to Ed Asner, but claimed to be happy that he ended up playing Murray. He also auditioned for the role of Archie Bunker on “All in the Family,” but of reading the script for the first time, he wrote in his memoir, “Immediately I thought, This is not the script for me. The character is too much of a bigot. I can’t say these things.” When Norman Lear called the actor to say that Carroll O’Connor had gotten the part, MacLeod was relieved.

The “Moore” cast — MacLeod, Asner, Valerie Harper, Cloris Leachman, Betty White and Georgia Engel (Ted Knight had died in 1986) — reminisced with Moore in 2002 on CBS’ “The Mary Tyler Moore Reunion.”

Asner paid tribute to MacLeod on Twitter, writing: “My heart is broken. Gavin was my brother, my partner in crime (and food) and my comic conspirator. I will see you in a bit Gavin. Tell the gang I will see them in a bit. Betty! It’s just you and me now.”

MacLeod had the great fortune to roll right from one hit show to another in 1977, when “Moore” ended and ABC’s “The Love Boat” began. The hourlong romantic comedy set on a cruise ship ran for 10 years. The actor’s Captain Stubing was known for his signature salute. Even after the end of the voyage in 1987, the actor returned for telepic “The Love Boat: A Valentine Voyage” in 1990 and for the “Reunion” episode of rebooted series “Love Boat: The Next Wave” in 1998.

MacLeod may, indeed, hold a record for consecutive long-running series: He went straight from “The Mary Tyler Moore Show” (168 episodes) to “The Love Boat” (249 episodes).

The New York Times said in 2010: “Perhaps no actor has embraced a signature role the way Mr. MacLeod has with Captain Stubing. Since ‘The Love Boat’ went off the air, he has been a spokesman for Princess Cruises.”

In 1997, the actor joined the rest of “The Love Boat” cast on “Oprah” in what was the first full cast appearance since the show was cancelled. Another cast reunion occurred in 2013 on “The Talk.”

MacLeod was born Allan George See in Mount Kisco, N.Y. His mother worked for Reader’s Digest, while his father was an electrician who was part Chippewa. He grew up in Pleasantville, N.Y., and went to Ithaca College, where he studied acting and graduated in 1952. After serving in the U.S. Air Force, he moved to New York City and worked at Radio City Music Hall as an usher and elevator operator while seeking work as an actor. During this time he changed his name.

After a few uncredited film roles, MacLeod made his credited bigscreen debut in the 1958 Susan Hayward vehicle “I Want to Live,” playing a police lieutenant, then played a G.I. in Gregory Peck starrer “Pork Chop Hill” the next year. His supporting role in Blake Edwards’ WWII comedy “Operation Petticoat,” starring Cary Grant and Tony Curtis and focusing on the chaotic goings on aboard a submarine, gave the young actor a flavor of what he would be doing a few years later on “McHale’s Navy.” In the meantime he appeared in the 1960 thriller “Twelve Hours to Kill,” which starred future “I Dream of Jeannie” star Barbara Eden; Blake Edwards’ musical comedy “High Time,” starring Bing Crosby and Fabian; and the critically hailed but now forgotten Korean War film “War Hunt.” He also did a boatload of guest appearances on TV before his stint on “McHale’s Navy.”

MacLeod left “McHale’s Navy” in order to be able to appear in a supporting role in the excellent period adventure film “The Sand Pebbles,” starring Steve McQueen, and he appeared in a number of other films throughout the decade: “A Man Called Gannon” and Blake Edwards’ Peter Sellers comedy “The Party” in 1968; “The Thousand Plane Raid,” “The Comic” and “The Intruders” in 1969; and, in 1970, the World War II caper film “Kelly’s Heroes,” in which he played Moriarty, Oddball’s machine-gunner and mechanic.

In the meantime he was guesting on both dramas (“Perry Mason,” “Ben Casey,” “Ironside,” “Hawaii Five-O,” “The Big Valley”) and comedies (“The Andy Griffith Show,” “My Favorite Martian,” “Hogan’s Heroes”). In December 1961, he guested on “The Dick Van Dyke Show” in what was his first time working with Mary Tyler Moore.

After his years on “Mary Tyler Moore” and “The Love Boat,” MacLeod did not work on a steady basis — he did not have to.

He made an impression, however, in a 2000 episode of HBO prison drama “Oz” in which he played the Roman Catholic Cardinal Frances Abgott, with whom Rita Moreno’s nun Sister Pete discusses leaving the order. The actor had assumed a certain gravitas as Captain Stubing, even amid the silliness of “The Love Boat,” that made this role possible in a way that it couldn’t have been before.

In the 2000s MacLeod also guested on series including “The King of Queens,” “JAG,” “Touched by an Angel” and “That ’70s Show.”

MacLeod, who had appeared on Broadway in 1962 in “The Captains and the Kings,” also returned to stage work after “The Love Boat.” He toured with Michael Learned of “The Waltons” in A.R. Gurney’s “Love Letters,” and he appeared in musicals such as “Gigi” and “Copacabana” between 1997 and 2003. At a concert in 2008, he conducted the Colorado Symphony in Denver.

MacLeod was first married, from 1955-1972, to Joan Devore, with whom he had two sons and two daughters.

He married actress Patti Kendig in 1974. They divorced in 1982 but remarried in 1985.

During the mid-1980s, MacLeod and his second wife became Evangelical Christians, and the pair credited the religion for reuniting them. He wrote about it in his 1987 book “Back on Course, the Remarkable Story of a Divorce That Ended in Remarriage.” He and Kendig appeared in the Christian big-screen time-travel epic “Time Changer,” along with Hal Linden, in 2002, and he played the title role in the 2008 Christian film “The Secrets of Jonathan Sperry.”

His memoir “This Is Your Captain Speaking: My Fantastic Voyage Through Hollywood, Faith & Life,” was published in 2013.

He is survived by Kendig and four children by Devore.

https://variety.com/2021/tv/news/gavin-macleod-dead-dies-love-boat-mary-tyler-moore-show-1234984591/


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

Netflix’s The Sandman Cast Reveals 12 More Characters


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2021)

When does Thor: Love and Thunder come out? 

The COVID-19 pandemic shuffled Thor: Love and Thunder‘s release date. The movie is currently set for release on February 11, 2022. They wrapped filming on June 1, 2021

https://nerdist.com/article/everyth...o_LpTBGCJ6aEbHA08lwjxOsvItVi9Um9e6u4jpk3BunNA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2021)

'Network' & 'Superman' Actor Ned Beatty Dead at 83

Ned Beatty -- a veteran character actor, famous for his work in "Superman," "Network" and several other iconic films -- has died ... TMZ has learned.

A family member tells TMZ ... Ned passed away in his sleep Sunday while surrounded by family at his home. No other details surrounding the exact circumstances of his death were immediately available -- however, we've been told his passing is NOT COVID-related.

The guy has appeared in a variety of different movies and an even bigger variety of roles over his five-decade-plus career ... giving us memorable characters and even better performances. He'll perhaps best be remembered for his standout monologue in 1976's "Network," in which he played a TV/communications chief, who tries convincing the protagonist to stop resisting a major merger deal that will adversely affect the masses.

It's an epic 5 to 6-minute speech he gives to the fictional truthteller, Howard Beale -- one of the only times Beatty appeared on screen in this flick, BTW -- ... and it earned him a Best Supporting Actor nomination at the Oscars that year. That's how great it is.

Beatty had scores of other unforgettable movie moments -- notably, as the bumbling sidekick to Gene Hackman's Lex Luthor, Otis, in the 1978 version of "Superman" in which he completely flipped the script from serious to comedic ... which he carried on for the sequel too. In other words, Beatty had incredible range -- and flexed it often in his acting.

Other remarkable film credits include ... "Deliverance," -- infamous for its "Squeal like a pig rape scene, of which Beatty was the onscreen victim -- "Friendly Fire," "All the President's Men," "Silver Streak," "Back to School," "Nashville," "The Big Easy," "The Toy," "1941," "Silver Streak," "Captain America," "Rudy," "White Lightning," "Prelude to a Kiss," "Hear My Song," "Restless Native," "Life," "Shooter," "Charlie Wilson's War" and even a couple voice acting roles in "Rango" as well as "Toy Story 3," in which he played Lotso ... the evil pink bear.

Ned had appeared in several big hit TV shows as well through the years, such as "Law & Order," "Roseanne," "The Boys," "Highway to Heaven," "American Playhouse," "Szysznyk," "The Rockford Files," "M*A*S*H*," "Homicide: Life on the Street," 'CSI,' "Murder, She Wrote" and countless others.

He's survived by his wife, Sandra Johnson, and his eight children and grandchildren. Ned was 83.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2021/06/13/ned-...2wWiaN7XZ-Ij9Cf5sdBar8IzRqDO9thvXcS_YKpdRdnRM


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2021)

SEE — Season 2 Official Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2021)

Star Trek: Picard | Season 2 - New Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2021)

Boba Fett Solo Series Has Wrapped Filming and Debuts in December 2021

Temuera Morrison (Aquaman) is cast in the role of Boba Fett and had a recurring role on Disney+ show The Mandalorian. Since then, the first season of Mandalorian spin-off, The Book of Boba Fett has wrapped production.

Gamesradar shared that when Morrison spoke with SFX Magazine, he couldn’t reveal many details about the plot, but he did discuss what it was like filming a show of this scale during Covid. “You walk on set, and you hear, ‘Shields down! Shields down!’ So we have to air those studios out every 20 minutes. It’s called a purge, so you know you’ve got a toilet break then. There’s a lot to shoot in one day, but with health and safety and the requirements, it filters out a lot of the bullshit, put it that way.”

The first hint of a Boba Fett series came during The Mandalorian second season, in which Fett was a large part of the narrative arc. The Book of Boba Fett will debut on Disney+ in December 2021, right before The Mandalorian season three premiere.

https://gizmodo.com/boba-fett-solo-...yIxNG7rnx9_4uEH7dHXwa6j6xOUdlIo1hV99F4yGw3GJw


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2021)

The Suicide Squad - Official Trailer #3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2021)

The Birthday Cake: Val Kilmer Stars In Exclusive Gangster Movie Clip

In mobster movies, family is everything – whether it’s blood relations or gangster relations, it’s both the thing that could keep you well-protected, or the thing that could get you unceremoniously whacked. In upcoming mob thriller The Birthday Cake, the net seems to be closing in on Gio, attending a get-together for the 10th anniversary of his father’s death and continuing the tradition of bringing along a cake baked by his mother. But, as you’ll see in this exclusive new clip – featuring Shiloh Fernandez as Gio, and also starring Vincent Pastore (aka The Sopranos’ Big Pussy) and the legendary Val Kilmer – it’s far from a warm reception, and there are secrets just waiting to tumble out.

The Birthday Cake is the feature debut of director Jimmy Giannopoulos, and elsewhere among its cast you’ll find Goodfellas and The Sopranos star Lorraine Bracco, You’s Penn Badgley, First Cow’s John Magaro, The OA’s Emory Cohen, William Fichtner, and Luis Guzmán. Oh, and the wan-and-obi Ewan McGregor is in there too.

Grab a slice of The Birthday Cake when it comes to UK cinemas on premium digital on 16 July.







https://www.empireonline.com/movies...U6dIxmuG2fs0ICbpEL0ygDnM  TE2x1mnlkyWfYDf3MZE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2021)

Foundation






https://ew.com/tv/the-foundation-tr...qnpGJPgGQwfbyNrHRlgXdK31y  L0-P1fEm1DUBXt12is


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2021)

BLOOD RED SKY


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2021)

The Many Saints of Newark: A Sopranos Story


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2021)

JOLT Trailer (2021)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2021)

VAL | Official Trailer






Leo Scott and Ting Poo are the directors behind Val, with Kilmer on board as executive producer. The film makes its debut at the Cannes Film Festival this July. It will have a limited theatrical run starting on July 23, before hitting Prime Video on August 6.

https://nerdist.com/article/val-doc...LEh2mFVPpwp3S5v-cVDBVXiKdjTinl0tXsrw02Hf_LnU8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2021)

What If...? | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2021)

The Witcher: Season 2 Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2021)

The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2021)

Deadpool and Korg React to Free Guy


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2021)

Rapper Biz Markie, whose hit 'Just a Friend' became a pop culture staple, dies at 57

He crafted the enduring “Just a Friend,” with its memorably simplistic piano melody, from Freddie Scott’s 1968 song, “(You) Got What I Need.” In 2019, the 30th anniversary of the hit, Markie told Entertainment Weekly that the plainspoken lyrics tell an age-old story rooted in reality.

“I was talking to this girl – the first girl I ever talked to. And every time I would call out to California, a dude would pick up and hand her the phone. I’d be like, “Yo, what’s up (with him)?” She’d say, “Oh, he’s just a friend. He’s nobody.” And I came out there a week early just to surprise her, and she’s tongue kissing somebody — and I caught her! So instead of me fighting, I put the pain into the pen and wrote it out.”

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...nJ0SfzrX1jbykoGGiYG-WSnNT-0pHFFB6sfSDyEzd2uDc


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2021)

Titans Season 3


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2021)

Next Level Reynolds


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2021)

Eternals - Final Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2021)

Japanese martial artist film star Sonny Chiba dies at 82

TOKYO (AP) — Japanese actor Sonny Chiba, who wowed the world with his martial arts skills in more than 100 films, including “Kill Bill,” has died. He was 82.






Chiba, known in Japan as Shinichi Chiba, died late Thursday in a hospital near Tokyo where he had been treated for COVID-19 since Aug. 8, Tokyo-based Astraia, his management office, said in a statement Friday. It said he had not been vaccinated.

Chiba rose to stardom in Japan in the 1960s, portraying samurai, fighters and police detectives, the anguished so-called “anti-heroes” trying to survive in a violent world. He did many of the stunt scenes himself.

His overseas career took off after his 1970s Japanese film “The Street Fighter” proved popular in the U.S.

American director Quentin Tarantino listed the work as among his “grindhouse,” or low-budget kitsch cinema, favorites.

Tarantino cast Chiba in the role of Hattori Hanzo, a master swordsmith in “Kill Bill.”

Chiba appeared in the 1991 Hollywood film “Aces,” directed by John Glen, as well as in Hong Kong movies.

Chiba’s career also got a boost from the global boom in kung fu films, set off by Chinese legend Bruce Lee, although critics say Chiba tended to exhibit a dirtier, thug-like fighting style than Lee.

“A true action legend. Your films are eternal and your energy an inspiration. #SonnyChiba #RIP,” American actor Lewis Tan said on Twitter.

New York-based writer and director Ted Geoghegan called him “the great Sonny Chiba.”

“Watch one of his films today,” Geoghegan tweeted, followed by images of a fist and a broken heart.

Other fans mournfully filled Twitter threads with clips of his movies and photos.

Born in Fukuoka, southwestern Japan, Chiba studied at Nippon Sport Science University trained in various martials arts, earning a fourth-degree black belt in karate.

Chiba set up Japan Action Club in 1980, to develop a younger generation of actors, including protege Hiroyuki Sanada, who is among Hollywood’s most coveted Japanese actors, landing roles in “The Last Samurai” and “Rush Hour 3.”

Chiba is survived by his three children, Juri Manase, Mackenyu Arata and Gordon Maeda, all actors. A wake was canceled as a pandemic measure, and funeral arrangements were still undecided, his office said.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...t-film-star-sonny-chiba-dies-at-82/ar-AANw3jW


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2021)

SPIDER-MAN: NO WAY HOME - Official Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2021)

Charlie Watts, Rolling Stones Drummer, Dies at 80

Drummer Charlie Watts, whose adept, powerful skin work propelled the Rolling Stones for more than half a century, died in London on Tuesday morning, according to his spokesperson. No cause of death was cited; he was 80.

A statement from the band and Watts’ spokesperson reads: “It is with immense sadness that we announce the death of our beloved Charlie Watts. He passed away peacefully in a London hospital earlier today surrounded by his family.

“Charlie was a cherished husband, father and grandfather and also a member of the Rolling Stones one of the greatest drummers of his generation.

“We kindly request that the privacy of his family, band members and close friends is respected at this difficult time.”

On August 4, Watts abruptly withdrew from the Stones’ upcoming pandemic-postponed U.S. tour, citing the need to recover from an unspecified but “successful” recent medical procedure. A spokesperson said, “Charlie has had a procedure which was completely successful, but I gather his doctors this week concluded that he now needs proper rest and recuperation. With rehearsals starting in a couple of weeks it’s very disappointing to say the least, but it’s also fair to say no one saw this coming.” Unconfirmed reports said Watts had undergone heart surgery; drummer Steve Jordan, a longtime associate of Stones guitarist Keith Richards, is filling in for the tour, which launches in St. Louis on Sept. 26.

Watts had generally been healthy throughout his entire career with the Stones. He was stricken with throat cancer in 2004 but successfully recovered, and suffered from substance abuse in the 1970s and ’80s, but beat that as well.

Universally recognized as one of the greatest rock drummers of all time, Watts and Richards always have been the core of the Rolling Stones’ instrumental sound: Richards spends upwards of half the group’s concerts turned around, facing Watts, bobbing his head to the drummer’s rhythm. A 2012 review of a Rolling Stones concert reads in part: “For all of Mick and Keith’s supremacy, there’s no question that the heart of this band is and will always be Watts: At 71, his whipcrack snare and preternatural sense of swing drive the songs with peerless authority, and define the contradictory uptight-laid-back-ness that’s at the heart of the Stones’ rhythm.” Watts was never a flashy drummer, but driving the beat for “The World’s Greatest Rock and Roll Band” for a two-hour set — in a stadium, no less — is an act of great physical endurance that Watts performed until he was 78.

His last concert with the group took place in Miami on August 30, 2019, although he did appear with the band during the April 2020 “One World Together” all-star livestream early in the pandemic. Reviewing a show earlier in the 2019 tour, Variety wrote, “Sitting at a minimalist kit and moving even more minimally with his casual jazz grip, [Watts looks] like the mild-mannered banker who no one in the heist movie realizes is the guy actually blowing up the vault.”

The wiry, basset-faced musician was a jazz-schooled player who came to the Stones through London’s “trad” scene of the early ‘60s. He was the missing piece in the group’s early lineup, joining in January 1963; with Jagger and Keith Richards, he remained a constant with “the World’s Greatest Rock ‘n’ Roll Band” on record and on stage for more than 50 years.

He provided nimble, energetic support on the band’s long run of dirty, blues- and R&B-based hits of the early and mid-‘60s. He reached the pinnacle of his prowess on a series of mature recordings, made with producer Jimmy Miller in the late ‘60s and early ‘70s, in which his sharp playing caromed off Richards’ serrated guitar riffs.

In the 2003 oral history “According to the Rolling Stones,” Richards said, “To have a drummer from the beginning who could play with the sensibility of Charlie Watts is one of the best hidden assets I’ve had, because I never had to think about the drummer and what he’s going to do. I just say, ‘Charlie, it goes like this,’ and we’ll kick it around a bit and it’s done. I can throw him ideas and I never have to worry about the beat…It’s a blessing.”

A flexible player, Watts displayed his malleable chops on the Stones’ forays into off-brand styles – psychedelia, reggae and (on the 1978 hit single “Miss You”) disco.

Though he grew weary of the band’s touring pace as early as the 1980s, he soldiered on with the Stones for three more decades, in what was arguably the most comfortable and lucrative drumming gig in music. He prevailed through bouts with heroin addiction and a battle with throat cancer, quietly addressing these challenges as the spotlight shined more brightly on his more flamboyant band mates.

Watts remained a picture of domestic bliss and tranquility amid the soap-operatic lives of his fellow Stones: He wed his wife Shirley in 1964, and the couple remained together, even amid rough patches, for the duration.

He maintained a love of jazz throughout his life, and from the ‘80s on would record regularly with various ad hoc lineups of his Charlie Watts Quintet, essaying the hard-swinging instrumental music that fired his early interest in music.

Watts was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame as a member of the Stones in 1989.

He was born June 2, 1941, in London; his father was a truck driver for the English rail system. Raised in Wembley, he gravitated as a youth to the music of early jazz pianist Jelly Roll Morton and bop saxophonist Charlie Parker. He was an indifferent music student in school, but began playing at 14 or 15.

In “The True Adventures of the Rolling Stones,” Watts told Stanley Booth, “Fortunately my parents were perceptive enough to buy me a drum kit. I’d bought a banjo myself and taken the neck off and started playing it as a drum…_ played newspaper with wire brushes. My parents bought me one of those first drum kits every drummer knows too well.”

He emblazoned the bass drum head of his early kit with the name “Chico,” after saxophonist Gerry Mulligan’s drummer Chico Hamilton. In his teens, he worked in various regional jazz groups.

He was schooled as a graphic designer at Harrow Art School, and worked for a London ad firm. In 1961, he illustrated and wrote a fanciful tribute to Charlie Parker; it was subsequently published in 1964, after the Rolling Stones’ rise to fame, as “Ode to a High Flying Bird.”

In 1962, Watts first encountered some of his future band mates at London’s Ealing Club, a subterranean venue where first-generation trad-to-blues players like Alexis Korner and Cyril Davies took early stabs at replicating American R&B and blues.

After a stint doing design work in Copenhagen, Watts returned to London and accepted an offer from Korner to drum in his group Blues Incorporated, which for a time had featured Jagger as its singer.

Jagger was in the process of establishing his own blues-based band, originally called the Rollin’ Stones, with Richards, guitarist Brian Jones, bassist Bill Wyman and pianist Ian Stewart. The weak link in the unit was drummer Tony Chapman, and, after pleas from Richards and Jones, Watts replaced Chapman in the nascent group; he was replaced in Korner’s band by Ginger Baker, later of Cream.

Watts later admitted, “It was from Brian, Mick and Keith that I first seriously learned about R&B. I knew nothing about it. The blues to me was Charlie Parker or [New Orleans jazz clarinetist] Johnny Dodds playing slow.” He schooled himself by listening to recorded performances such drummers by Earl Phillips, Jimmy Reed’s accompanist, and Fred Below, who powered many of Chess Records’ major blues hits of the ‘50s.

He proved an apt pupil, and he forcefully completed the sound of the Stones (who soon subtracted Stewart from the permanent lineup and employed him as a sideman and road manager). From the band’s debut 1963 single, a cranked-up cover of Chuck Berry’s “Come On,” he pushed the unit with seemingly effortless power and swing.

Watts lent potent support to the R&B- and blues-derived material recorded in the era when the purist Jones enjoyed parity in the Stones with Richards and Jagger. However, he was much more than a four-on-the-floor timekeeper, and flourished as Jagger-Richards originals pushed the band to the top of the U.S. and U.K. charts.

He stood out on the Stones’ first U.S. No. 1, “(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction” (1965) and on latter-day exotica like “Paint It Black” (1966) and “Ruby Tuesday,” “Dandelion,” “We Love You” and “She’s a Rainbow” (all 1967).

He came into his own with “Jumpin’ Jack Flash” and “Street Fighting Man” (1968) and “Honky Tonk Women” (1969), convulsive singles produced by Miller that marked the end of Jones’ tenure with the group (he died in 1969) and the arrival of guitarist Mick Taylor.

Those numbers and the subsequent “Brown Sugar” (No. 1, 1969) and “Tumbling Dice” (1972) – respectively drawn from the Stones’ landmark albums “Sticky Fingers” and “Exile on Main St” – all exhibited the trademark sound of the Stones at their apex, with Watts bouncing hard off a lacerating Richards guitar intro.

From 1971-81, Watts appeared on eight consecutive No. 1 studio albums by the Stones, and appeared on three of the biggest-grossing tours of the era. From 1975 on, he brought his design skills to bear and worked with Jagger on configuring the elaborate stage sets that became a hallmark of the act’s later tours.

In the late ‘70s, he began using heroin, and his addiction became so acute that he nodded out in the studio during the recording of “Some Girls” (1978). He later said in an interview with the BBC that Richards – an enthusiastic abuser of the drug – shook him awake at the session and counseled him, “You should do this when you’re older.” Watts said he took the guitarist’s advice and stopped using the drug.

Despite his difficulties during that era, Watts smoothly navigated the dancefloor backbeat that propelled “Miss You,” the Stones’ last No. 1 single, released in ’78. During the ‘80s, he brought his whipcracking skills to the band’s top-10 hits of the period, the perennial show-opener “Start Me Up” (1981) and the dark fusillade “Undercover of the Night” (1983).

He again grappled with alcohol and drug issues in the mid-‘80s, but once again discreetly and successfully shook off his addictions, cleaning up for good in 1986.

In his 2002 book “Rolling With the Stones,” bassist Wyman (who exited the Stones in 1993) claims that Watts’ enthusiasm for working with the band waned in the late ‘80s, when conflict between Jagger and Richards over direction of the group threatened to run it aground permanently.

He increasingly recorded and toured on his own as a jazz band leader. He cut a big band album for Columbia in 1986; four sets with his own quintet from 1991-96; and worked on a collaborative project with fellow drummer Jim Keltner in 2000. In 2004, an album featuring his tentet was recorded at Ronnie Scott’s famous jazz venue in London.

Watts still dutifully clocked in with the Stones after Jagger and Richards reconciled: Their four studio albums between 1989-2005 were succeeded by mammoth tours that broke records internationally. His tour duty was not broken by a siege of throat cancer, diagnosed in 2004 and treated successfully.

At the half-century mark, the group made successful treks in the new millennium without any new product in stores, hitting the road for arenas in 2012-16.

In October 2016, the act filled the Empire Polo Field in Indio, Calif., site of the annual Coachella music festival on a double bill with Bob Dylan, as part of the three-day “Desert Trip” festival featuring ‘60s classic rock acts.

The Rolling Stones last toured in 2019, including an August 22 show at the Pasadena Rose Bowl, of which Variety noted in a review, “The faces have changed, while the bodies, cocky postures and enviable stamina levels have not, in some kind of laughably wonderful cosmic disconnect. … Charlie Watts is still our darling, sitting at a minimalist kit and moving even more minimally with his casual jazz grip, looking like the mild-mannered banker who no one in the heist movie realizes is the guy actually blowing up the vault.”

The group played what turned out to be its final show with Watts just a few nights later, at Florida’s Hard Rock Stadium on August 30, 2019.

The group’s final public appearance with Watts on drums was a filmed appearance for the “One World: Together at Home” broadcast in April 2020, for which a typically contented-looking Watts played “air drums” to a pre-recorded track on a fresh version of “You Can’t Always Get What You Want.”

Watts is survived by his wife and daughter Serafina.

https://variety.com/2021/music/news...Exw0aJZXaosPMScCh7fVZovxzt8gdo34fqFkaUXJ5RcN4_


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2021)

Ed Asner, seven-time Emmy winner, TV's beloved Lou Grant and star of 'Up,' dies at 91

Edward Asner, known to millions as gruff but lovable newsman Lou Grant, died Sunday at age 91. 

His publicist, Charles Sherman, confirmed to USA TODAY that Asner died early Sunday morning at home, surrounded by his family.

"We are sorry to say that our beloved patriarch passed away this morning peacefully," read a tweet shared to Asner's official Twitter account. "Words cannot express the sadness we feel. With a kiss on your head – Goodnight dad. We love you." 

Hard-drinking, tough-talking Grant, who originated on CBS' "The Mary Tyler Moore Show" and grew to headline on drama spinoff "Lou Grant," made Asner a household name. But he was much more than one indelible character.

Asner, a U.S. Army veteran, took on a broad range of roles over an acting career that spanned seven decades, playing burly cops and 5 o'clock-shadowed heavies in pre-"Mary" '60s dramas while endearing himself to younger generations who wouldn't know Lou Grant from Ted Baxter in 2003's "Elf" and 2009's "Up."

His seven Emmys, five for playing Grant on "Mary" and "Lou Grant," are a record for a male actor, and Asner was the first actor to win Emmys for playing the same character on both a comedy and drama series. He won his other two Emmys for playing harsh, unlikable characters on two historic miniseries, "Roots" and "Rich Man, Poor Man."

But if Asner, who compiled more than 400 screen credits, were only remembered as Lou Grant, that would be plenty.

The WJM news director was an immediate breakout in the "Moore" pilot episode. After conducting a job interview that would have today's HR professionals assessing lawsuit damages, Lou smiles at polite but plucky applicant Mary Richards (Moore) and says, "You know what? You've got spunk!"

As Mary smiles back and starts an aw-shucks response, Lou, turning dark, cuts her off: "I hate spunk!"

It was jarring misdirection and a rebuke to predictable TV tropes of that era, as was so much of Moore's groundbreaking sitcom. Most of all, it was hilarious.

Speaking fondly of Moore following her death in 2017, Asner parted ways with his TV alter ego. "She had spunk," he told USA TODAY. Did he hate that? "No. Not when she has it."

When "Mary" premiered in 1970, Asner had no idea how it would be revered 50 years later. However, he quickly realized it was something special. "As we began to work on it and shape it and round it, it became quite revealing to us that we were doing the Lord’s work," he said.

Over the course of the series' seven-season run, Asner's Lou revealed different shadings: impatience, anger and even physical violence with Ted, and sweetness and friendship with Mary, although he had a sexist streak notable even for its time.

A married dad at the start of the series, Lou went through estrangement and eventual divorce, with Asner masterfully depicting the pathos and humor of a man sucker-punched in mid-life. His fear and loathing of sometimes paramour Sue Ann Nivens (Betty White, now the show's last surviving main cast member at 99) was a comic delight and a solid-gold talent pairing, while his friendship with Mary, despite one awkward and quickly dismissed date, showed real character development. Lou had many faults, but there was always the chance for learning and redemption. 

As Asner mourned Moore's death, he thanked her, professionally and personally. She "never missed an (opportunity) to advance us. She took good care of us," he said. "I loved her. The world loved her – and it should have. She was an inspiration to women and she was a good example as a human being."

Moore indeed took care of Asner as MTM Enterprises, the production company she founded with then-husband Grant Tinker, transplanted Lou from Minneapolis TV news director in a half-hour CBS sitcom to Los Angeles newspaper editor in a one-hour drama.

Asner pulled off the impressive feat of avoiding typecasting with his signature role, toning down Lou's drinking and temper – no more physically throwing Ted out of the studio! – while turning up his sobriety, literally and figuratively, and dedication to shoe-leather journalism in the post-Watergate era. The new version of Lou earned him two Emmys.






Earlier, before "Mary" ended its seven-season run, Asner showed his dramatic chops as angry immigrant father Axel Jordache in 1976's "Rich Man, Poor Man," the first blockbuster miniseries, and then as slave ship captain Thomas Davies in 1977's "Roots," a hugely popular ABC miniseries and cultural landmark that broke new ground in TV’s (and the country’s) conversation about race.

Asner's commitment to acting went beyond the screen, as the pro-union progressive's opposition to the 1980 actors strike settlement led to his candidacy and eventual election to the presidency of the Screen Actors Guild, which he held from 1981 to 1985.

At a time when a former SAG president, Ronald Reagan, had become a conservative idol partly for his anti-union action, Asner was devoutly and defiantly liberal in his political views.

In the years that followed, he was outspoken about controversial topics, including support for freeing Mumia Abu-Jamal and single-payer health care, the kind of matters many actors steered clear of for fear of hurting their careers. In 2017, he expressed solidarity with NFL players taking a knee to protest racial injustice. He also had been involved in charitable work and worked to help Holocaust survivors, immigrants and the hopeless and to protect free speech.

Asner, born in Kansas City to Russian-born parents and raised in an Orthodox Jewish household, was married twice, to Nancy Sykes from 1959 to 1988 and to Cindy Gilmore from 1998 to 2015, and had four children.

He took a circuitous path to acting. After attending the University of Chicago, he worked on a General Motors assembly line and served in the U.S. Army Signal Corps in Europe before helping found the Playwrights Theatre Company in Chicago. 

He left for New York in the 1950s, where he joined an off-Broadway revival of "Threepenny Opera" in 1956 and appeared on Broadway in "Face of a Hero" in 1960. Hollywood and television beckoned, too: Asner made his first foray on "Studio One" in 1957, followed by roles on such shows as "The Outer Limits," "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea," "Mission: Impossible," "The Fugitive" and "The Invaders." His made his film debut in 1962's "Kid Galahad," an Elvis Presley movie, and appeared in a John Wayne film, 1966's "El Dorado."

Although his role as Lou Grant and the 1970s miniseries constituted Asner's peak for awards and fame, he remained busy in subsequent years. Movie roles included "Elf," one of the many times he played Santa Claus, and the Oscar-winning, animated Pixar film "Up," in which he played curmudgeonly old widower Carl Fredericksen, the standout role from dozens of voice-acting credits over the years.. 

In recent decades, Asner was a series regular on such TV shows as "Thunder Alley," "The Trials of Rosie O'Neill," "The Bronx Zoo" and "Working Class," CMT's first sitcom, and he made many guest appearances. Highlights include revisiting art smuggler August March, a character he played in a 1975 episode of "Hawaii Five-0," in the rebooted edition in 2012. He was in "Dead to Me" and, after reaching 90, he appeared in "Blue Bloods," "Modern Family" and "Cobra Kai." 

Even before those later roles, Asner had earned the Screen Actors Guild life achievement award and induction into the Television Academy Hall of Fame.

Asner also appeared on stage, including touring the country as Franklin Delano Roosevelt in "FDR" starting in 2010 and appearing in 2012 with Paul Rudd in "Grace" on Broadway. He also was the subject of a 2014 documentary, "My Friend Ed."

We'll always admire Asner's impressive body of acting work and his equally accomplished life, but we can continue to embrace him, just like Mary, Ted, Lou and Sue Ann did in the "Mary" finale, as curmudgeon with a heart of gold Lou Grant.  

"I treasure you people," he told his colleagues in that iconic closing group-hug scene. And we treasure you, Ed. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...u_aOPAYq-C1fepWY9Lh86nT_2d1eFZfc8kWdAs6R3OdVQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2021)

RICK AND MORTY PROMO TEASES CHRISTOPHER LLOYD AS LIVE-ACTION RICK

https://nerdist.com/article/rick-an...XgnmifQfMPbP2jqnWjo04lZzW  jsSOA-s4WmFn5ivVeI


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2021)

The Matrix Resurrections – Official Trailer 1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2021)

Star Trek: Picard | Season 2 Star Trek Day Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2021)

Hawkeye | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2021)

Shudder proves it’s not messing around with their “61 Days of Halloween” lineup by bringing back the Halloween queen of camp, Elvira!

This year marks the 40th anniversary for the horror host, icon, and Mistress of the Dark, and AMC Networks’ premium streamer is celebrating with a one-night movie marathon event, Elvira’s 40th Anniversary, Very Scary, Very Special Special.

Watch a special tease for the event from Elvira herself, below.

The special debuts on Saturday, September 25 at 8 pm ET in the US and Canada via the Shudder TV feed within the Shudder app and will also be released on demand to all Shudder platforms (US, Canada, UK, Ireland, Australia and New Zealand) and AMC+ beginning September 27. Similar to the cult classic, late-night television series Elvira’s Movie Macabre, which debuted in 1981, Elvira will lend her own blend of witty commentary to a horror movie lineup that includes Elvira: Mistress of the Dark, House on Haunted Hill, The City of the Dead and Messiah of Evil.







https://bloody-disgusting.com/tv/36...orMoIa2znIGQhZCPv9wqvoDNU1Bi3G-gO-4IHVz4K_Cu4


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 16, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Shudder proves it’s not messing around with their “61 Days of Halloween” lineup by bringing back the Halloween queen of camp, Elvira!
> 
> This year marks the 40th anniversary for the horror host, icon, and Mistress of the Dark, and AMC Networks’ premium streamer is celebrating with a one-night movie marathon event, Elvira’s 40th Anniversary, Very Scary, Very Special Special.
> 
> ...




I've always had a crush on Cassandra.  Not just her looks, but her personality is great.  One of the few women who are truly funny.  She makes a nice red head too!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2021)

The Sandman | First Look


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 1, 2021)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2021)

Chopped Junior Champion Fuller Goldsmith Dead at 17

On Wednesday, Oct. 6, the production company Magical Elves wrote on Instagram that Fuller, who won Chopped Junior at the age of 14 and later competed on Top Chef Junior, recently died of cancer. He passed shortly before his 18th birthday.

"We are devastated after hearing about the loss of our Top Chef Junior alum, Fuller Goldsmith," the statement read. "He was an incredible chef and the strongest kid we've ever met. From the minute he was introduced to us, we knew he would make an impact on everyone around him and be a positive force in cooking world."

They continued, "To his family, we give all our love as they mourn the loss of someone truly special."

Vanessa Lachey, who hosts Top Chef Junior, commented, "We all Loved Fuller so much! And will never forget his contagious smile, laugh and butter tricks. Sending so much Love to his family. We will never forget you Fuller!"

Vanessa met Fuller when he competed on Top Chef Junior in late 2017. The teenager nearly made it to the finale, but left early to prioritize his health.

At the time, he wrote on Instagram, "I am now better than ever and you have not seen the last of FULLER GOLDSMITH!!!!!!"

Though Fuller's time on Top Chef Junior was cut short, he went on to cook alongside Guy Fieri at the 2018 Stagecoach Festival. In an Entertainment Weekly video, the Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives host told Fuller, "What you've already accomplished in your life is amazing. The example you're setting for other kids is amazing. The example you're setting for adults—You don't give up."

At the time, Fuller was in remission, but by that December his cancer returned. "Round 4 is going to be the one I win against cancer once and for all!" he vowed to his followers.

While seeking treatment, Fuller continued cooking and traveling, before eventually becoming an assistant chef at Tuscaloosa, Alabama's Southern Ale House. His colleagues wrote on Facebook that he was a major help to the chefs in "helping prep, serve, and create recipes."

Then, in February, Fuller told his followers that he was diagnosed with brain cancer and entered his fifth round of radiation. He wrote, "I'm ready to fight to keep my winning streak going. #notgivingup #ihatecancer."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/c...-fuller-goldsmith-dead-at-17/ar-AAPdeKk?pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2021)

House Of The Dragon | Official Teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNwwt25mheo


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm really bummed by the bad preliminary reviews on House of the Dragon.  "Hot garbage" and "CW cast" are being reported.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2021)

The Expanse Season 6 - Official Teaser


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 21, 2021)

There are some good shorts on youtube. Alter channel is a good one for halloween stuff.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2021)

Peter Scolari, 'Bosom Buddies' and 'Newhart' star, has died






Peter Scolari, a veteran actor who rose to fame alongside Tom Hanks on "Bosom Buddies," died Friday morning.

Scolari had cancer and had been ill for two years, his manager Ellen Lubin Sanitsky told CNN. He was 66.
Scolari appeared in numerous films and television series over the years, including "Newhart," "Murphy Brown," and "The Good Fight." He won an Emmy in 2016 for his portrayal of Hannah's father Tad Horvath on "Girls."

"Bosom Buddies" was on the air for two seasons at ABC. On the show, Scolari and Hanks dressed as women in order to move into an affordable women-only residence. The two actors remained good friends in real life, with Scolari saying in an interview for Oprah Winfrey that Hanks toasted him at his wedding.

"I cannot get my mind around what I've done in my life to deserve this kind of affection," Scolari said of his toast.
He also appeared in a TV adaptation of "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids," "Gotham," and played Peter Madoff in HBO's "Madoff."
On stage, Scolari starred in Broadway productions of "Hairspray," "Sly Fox," "Wicked," "Magic/Bird" and "Lucky Guy," alongside Hanks.

He is survived by his wife, Tracy Shayne, and children Nicholas, Joseph, Keaton, and Cali.
Colleagues and friends paid tribute to Scolari on Friday.

"The shyest extrovert, the most dramatic comedian, the most humble icon," Lena Dunham wrote of her late co-star. "You had lived enough life to know that a TV show was just a TV show, but also to appreciate just what it meant to be allowed to play pretend for a living- and you never let us forget that this job was a privilege."

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/22/entertainment/peter-scolari-obit/index.html


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Raised by Wolves



“It is as Sol intended” that Raised by Wolves, the HBO Max original cerebral sci-fi series, is returning for Season 2 sometime in early 2022. The news was confirmed with a teaser for the upcoming season shown as a preview ahead of Dune, which launched on the streaming service early yesterday.

https://collider.com/raised-by-wolv...TkcZc5vqJieYce8oEP7wO1meEjGioi0JCEgp2C7bKgPbY


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 24, 2021)

"Night Teeth" on netflix was a pretty good watch. It definitely deserved it's top 10 spot in movies currently.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2021)

Camille Saviola Dies: ‘Star Trek: Deep Space Nine’, Broadway Actor Was 71






Camille Saviola, whose many stage and TV roles included the Bajoran religious leader Kai Opaka in Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, the mother of the hapless Turtle in Entourage and characters in Nine and Chicago on Broadway, died yesterday. She was 71.

Her death was reported on the Star Trek website WarpFactorTrek.com, and in social media posts by friends. Additional details were not immediately available.

Longtime friend and actor Harvey Fierstein tweeted: “She was a friend for 40 years who could always be counted on for a laugh, a shoulder or a kick in the ass. The Italian Godmother of Soul! Farewell.”


Actor Wilson Cruz, who said he performed with Saviola at many AIDS benefits over the years, tweeted: “What a presence this woman was! My heart is heavy. My love to Camille’s family and family of friends throughout the industry. She will be missed.”

On Facebook friend and actress Mary Jo Mecca wrote, “We lost Camille Saviola today- A DIVA of the greatest kind. I met her when we played Mother & Daughter in The Rink for The Musical Theatre Guild. We spent everyday on a park Bench sharing stories of our Italian upbringing and building a relationship that we transferred to the stage. She called me ‘Jersey’ and I called her ‘Walk-Up’…She was a tough cookie with a huge heart a wicked sense of humor and a voice that would shake the rafters….She fought the good fight in silence.”

A Bronx native who got her start in show business as a singer in 1970s New York rock band the Margo Lewis Explosion, Saviola made her Broadway debut as Mama Maddelena in the 1982 production of the Tommy Tune-directed musical Nine. In 2003, joined the replacement cast of Chicago as Matron Mama Morton.

Her film debut came just two years after her Broadway bow when she was cast in a small part in Woody Allen’s 1984 Broadway Danny Rose. She reunited with Allen the following year for a role in The Purple Rose of Cairo and from then on enjoyed a prolific career in both TV and film. She reteamed with Allen yet again in 1991’s Shadows and Fog. Other film roles included Betsy’s Wedding and Last Exit to Brooklyn.

On television, she made appearances on Remington Steele, Baby Boom, JAG, Some of My Best Friends, Saving Grace, Without a Trace and Nip/Tuck, among many others. In 1992 she recurred on both The Heights and Civil Wars, and in 1993 began playing Kai Opaka in Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, a role that would be featured in four episodes through 1996.

In 2002, she recurred on the James Garner legal drama First Monday as Justice Esther Weisenberg. She also played an attorney in several episodes of Judging Amy from 2002-05.

From 2006-09, Saviola recurred on HBO’s Entourage, portraying the mother of Jerry Ferrara’s character Turtle.

Saviola’s most recent credit is the recurring role of Filomena in the Darren Star-created series Younger.

Information on survivors was not immediately available.

https://deadline.com/2021/10/camill...hAgelrZ7MR4k1YM3JxdQv00MfzyX_4MhrYA7jpFK3mBHA


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2021)

Norman Reedus, Sean Patrick Flanery & Director Troy Duffy Reunite For ‘The Boondock Saints III’

The Boondock Saints are back. Director Troy Duffy has reunited with Norman Reedus and Sean Patrick Flanery for Boondock Saints III, a new installment of the saga of fraternal twin Irish brothers Connor and Murphy MacManus, who go on a vigilante track. That starts after they dispatch two Russian mobsters in self defense, and then have an epiphany to rid their Boston hometown of all crime, while being hunted by an FBI agent (Willem Dafoe) who can’t help but admire their cause.

Impossible Dream Entertainment partners Shaun Redick (Get Out, BlacKkKlansman) and Yvette Yates Redick are producing the package with Don Carmody (Good Will Hunting) and Duffy. Latter wrote the script for the film with Flanery, with a lot of input from Reedus. The film will shoot next May, when Flanery has completed his work on the series The Boys and Reedus is freed up from The Walking Dead.

Financing is Todd Myers’ Dragonfly Films, and The Exchange will broker worldwide sales at the Virtual American Film Market. Reedus and Flannery are executive producing along with Nat McCormick of The Exchange and Todd Myers of Dragonfly Films.

“The fans have loved these characters for 20 years,” Duffy said. “They use terms of endearment like ‘the Brothers’ or ‘the Boys.’ We left them in jail at the end of Boondock 2 and fans want to know what happened to them. Norman and Sean have been a driving force to keep this franchise on track and break some new ground story-wise. The fans have been waiting. They literally ask about it daily, and I am really excited to be working with Impossible Dream to make Boondock III a reality.”

Said Shaun Redick: “It’s easy to see how this franchise has attracted and maintained its strong cult following all of these years when you dig into the mythology and execution of the storytelling. Troy, Norman and Sean have skillfully architected a killer story that fans will go crazy for, just as Yvette and I have. We love and appreciate that Boondock Saints has such a rabid fan base that is starving for anything and everything that builds on the franchise. We see fans tattoo the characters, sayings, and prayer on their bodies, they engage in digital and social media, and they travel enormous distances to meet and engage with the creators and stars of the films and comics. All this makes us excited to get to work with the team and deliver something distinct and special.”

Yvette Yates Redick added that “Regardless of whether or not someone has seen the first two films, Saints III will blow them away. Moreover, this is a proud comeback moment for Troy — a storyteller who has demonstrated humility and resilience in the face of adversity and emerged more focused and determined than ever to continue the Boondock Saints story. We’re proud to back him and his authentic vision for this franchise.”

The hope is grow a rabid fan based and turn the Saints into a John Wick-type global action franchise. It is the latest twist in the saga of Duffy and the Saints, a crazy ride that has more ups and downs than an EKG. Duffy was a bartender/musician who, tired of watching bad action films, tried to write a good one. It made the Hollywood rounds and suddenly this rowdy suds slinger at J Sloans saw the bar filled with studio execs trying to make a deal. He chose an offer from Harvey Weinstein and Miramax that was to give him title to the watering hole in addition to a fat check. Duffy never got the bar, as Weinstein lost interest when he couldn’t land the stars he wanted. Duffy prevailed in getting the film made, only to find himself in the awkward position of showing it to studios right after the murders at Columbine High in Colorado. The Boondock Saints did paltry box office, then went on to become wildly profitable in its ancillary run. It continues to have a strong following, which its makers hope bodes well toward growing the franchise now that there will be enough money to make the second sequel on a grander scale.

“You never know which films are going to hit, or what kind of special you got that makes for something people will gravitate toward,” Duffy told Deadline. “Nobody knows. The closest we got to someone knowing happened when we were having the first screenings for Boondock Saints, at the Sony lot, Paramount lot, Fox lot, and it was right after the Columbine incident. Columbine shut us down. They were pulling back on everything violent, especially with youthful violence, even ones that featured trench coats [which the Columbine killers wore]. We got caught right in the middle of that, distraught because everyone had worked so hard. We didn’t have anything to do with this tragic thing that happened in Colorado, and we felt, there is real life and there are movies, what is going on? A buyer told us. Hey, you guys have been blacklisted. Nobody is buying your movie to release in theaters right now. And then something prophetic. It was Billy Connolly who came walking out of the theater, and he was like [mimicking Connolly’s Scottish brogue], ‘Fuck it! The kids will find it! It’s rock and roll.’ He was the only one who was like, it doesn’t matter. This is too good, it’s going places. All of us didn’t know, except Billy.

“I’ve seen people with perfect projects that just sail through all the processes and turn into terrible films,” he said. “And then ones that are super difficult, nothing but stress and horror from the first second, and they make great ones. Films like Precious, where everybody comes down and sacrifices so much, and their paychecks go out the window and they don’t care. Those ones are magic. You see so much in this business, you never know what’s going to hit, but we did, and why change the sausage now? So here comes three.”

Even the third film was turbulent, as Flanery in 2017 tweeted that he and Reedus were no longer involved in Boondock III because of disagreements. But Flanery was in many ways the driving force in getting done the current draft, Duffy said, and whatever differences they had have been patched. In Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day, the brothers end the film behind bars for their vigilante crimes. The third film picks up from there.

“Where we’re going is, the brothers are older,” Duffy said. “They are coming out into a brand new world that is not like the one they left. They are at odds. One wants to continue, the other doesn’t. There’s a new enemy out there, not like the traditional ones they’ve faced. That’s the thing that is timely about this one. I asked the fan based once, who would you most like to see Connor and Murphy kill? There were like 4500 answers, and some were Biblical; people just don’t give you one word answers. The number one answer was, politicians. I wrote a scene right now where one of them says, are you f*cking kidding? You can’t kill a politician and the other saying, are you kidding me? They’re the ones doing it. It turns out one guy is doing it much worse than everyone else. Without getting too deep into the story, what it is is, two boys coming out of prison after staying there much longer than expected, to a brand new world. They’re at odds on whether to push forward. But the type of people we face today in our society, is unlike any we’ve faced before. And that brings them together and they say, we cannot turn our backs on this.”

“Since I hooked up with Red and Yvette, they’ve proven to be some of the best in the business,” he said. “Boondock has always had a hard independent road. You’d try to get the best people in the area you’re shooting in, and there are things you just can’t believe that happen on an independent film set where you have to make a decision, get that footage and move on and not cry about it. Rob Peter to pay Paul, move, move, move 100 mph and you’re lucky if you get a salient story at the end of it. One of the things I’ve never had is the comfort of enough days, and the comfort of working with top people. I’ve got stunt work, gun work here, that deserve the attention and care paid by that franchise. One of the things that is really cool for me now is jumping in the pool with these guys who’ll say, you know what? Here’s what we can do.”

https://deadline.com/2021/11/boondo...HFB1VdWZlw3VH18LS1fllE__2j7RqV4HEmJ3r5DNfCKmk


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2021)

Star Wars: The Book of Boba Fett - Official Trailer


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 2, 2021)

Bruce Campbell upcoming:


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2021)

The Guardians of the Galaxy have started filming Vol. 3


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2021)

Dean Stockwell, Quantum Leap Star, Dead at 85






Veteran actor Dean Stockwell, best known for playing Admiral ‘Al’ Calavicci opposite Scott Bakula’s Dr. Sam Beckett in NBC’s sci-fi dramedy Quantum Leap, died Sunday of natural causes. He was 85.

Airing from March 1989 to May 1993, Quantum Leap starred Bakula as Dr. Sam Beckett, a physicist who in testing out a time travel theory “leapt” into the body of an Air Force pilot 50 years in the past. In trying to return home, Sam realized he could only randomly leap into other people, in other times. Stockwell played Sam’s womanizing, cigar-smoking hologram of a BFF/companion.

The role of Admiral ‘Al’ Calavicci earned Stockwell four Emmy Award nominations for Supporting Actor in a Drama Series, as well as one Golden Globe award.

He later recurred as Brother Cavil in Syfy’s reboot of Battlestar Galactica (2004–2009). Additional TV credits included JAG and 1998’s short-lived Tony Danza Show.

Born in North Hollywood in 1936, Stockwell was on Broadway by the time he was age 7, and his career as a child star began. As a child actor of the 1940s, his credits included the films Song of the Thin Man, The Boy with Green Hair, Kim and Gentleman’s Agreement (for which he won a Golden Globe).

His later big-screen credits included David Lynch’s Dune (1984) and Blue Velvet (1986), as well as To Live and Die in L.A. (1985), Beverly Hills Cop II (1987), The Player (1992) and Air Force One (1997). Stockwell scored an Oscar nomination for his supporting performance in the 1998 comedy Married to the Mob.

Stockwell is survived by his wife, Joy, and their two children, Austin and Sophie.

https://tvline.com/2021/11/09/dean-...g0Dz_ExYaIWuHzT8CM01Zosyej7FBnRVr5JWeK82qVapc


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2021)

SPIDER-MAN: NO WAY HOME - Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2021)

Dave Frishberg Dies: Jazz Musician, Writer Of ‘Schoolhouse Rock’ Tune ‘I’m Just A Bill’ Was 88

Grammy-nominated jazz songwriter, singer and pianist Dave Frishberg died yesterday, according to a post on his Facebook page. His wife April Magnusson said he had been battling an illness for several years. He was 88.

Frishberg had a long and varied career that stretched from the Greenwich Village jazz scene of the ’50s to work as a studio musician in L.A. in the ’70s, to cutting his own Grammy-nominated albums and doing music for films and TV.

But his greatest fame came from his involvement with Schoolhouse Rock, a 1973-85 series of Saturday-morning shorts on ABC that used music and rhyme to help kids learn basic facts, with such memorable songs as “Elementary, My Dear” (Multiplication Rock, 1973), “Conjunction Junction” (Grammar Rock, 1973) and Frishberg’s “I’m Just a Bill” (America Rock, 1975). “I’m Just a Bill” was famously spoofed on Saturday Night Live in 2014.

He wrote and performed other memorable tunes in the series including “Walkin’ on Wall Street,” a song that describes how the stock market works, and “$7.50 Once a Week,” a song about saving money and balancing a budget.

Frishberg’s most popular non-Saturday morning songs include “I’m Hip” (lyrics only, in collaboration with Bob Dorough), “My Attorney Bernie,” “Peel Me a Grape,” “Quality Time” and “Van Lingle Mungo,” a tune whose lyrics are simply the names of old-time baseball players. Rosemary Clooney, Shirley Horn, Anita O’Day, Michael Feinstein, Diana Krall and Mel Tormé are among the greats who have performed his work.

His songs were featured in Legally Blonde 2, the Burt Reynolds film Paternity and TV projects such as NBC’s Bennett Brothers and the Danish series Forbrydelsen. Given his comedic bent, Frishberg was also a musical guest on The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson and had bit roles on shows like Simon & Simon.

My Dear Departed Past — a memoir of his time on the road, life in the music business and, of course, adventures with Schoolhouse Rock — was published in 2017.

Frishberg’s fellow jazz musician and Schoolhouse Rock collaborator Dorough died in 2018.

Rhino Records issued a four-CD box set of Schoolhouse Rock tunes in 1996, and Disney produced a two-DVD set for the series’ 30th anniversary in 2002, featuring 52 of the 64 episodes.






https://deadline.com/2021/11/dave-frishberg-dead-im-just-a-bill-song-schoolhouse-rock-1234877300/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ8psP4S6BQ


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2021)

REACHER Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2021)

‘1883’ Trailer Features Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, and Sam Elliott in ‘Yellowstone’ Prequel Series

The new series is set to land on Paramount Network and Paramount+ on December 19.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2021)

Raised By Wolves Season 2 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhUTqO4Ci68


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2021)

SPIDER-MAN: ACROSS THE SPIDER-VERSE (PART ONE) – First Look


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2021)

The Boys Presents: Diabolical


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2021)

Halo The Series (2022) | First Look Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2021)

Jaskier - I'm an Artist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm2c9075jiI


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 3, 2022)

May have already been posted:


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2022)

The Boys returns when Season 3 of the series debuts on Prime Video with three episodes on June 3, 2022. New episodes of the eight-episode season will be available each Friday following, leading up to the show's season finale on July 8, 2022.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFdy6KzC3I


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2022)

‘Justified’ Revival Set at FX With Timothy Olyphant Returning







A revival of “Justified” has been ordered to series at FX, with Timothy Olyphant set to reprise the role of U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens.

Variety exclusively reported that the project was in the works in March 2021. The new iteration of the drama series is inspired by the Elmore Leonard novel “City Primeval: High Noon in Detroit.” Leonard created the character of Givens, who appeared in several of the author’s novels and the novella “Fire in the Hole,” the latter of which served as the basis for “Justified.”

Officially titled “Justified: City Primeval,” the new show picks up with Givens eight years after he left Kentucky behind. He now lives in Miami, a walking anachronism balancing his life as a U.S. Marshal and part-time father of a 14-year-old girl. His hair is grayer, his hat is dirtier, and the road in front of him is suddenly a lot shorter than the road behind. A chance encounter on a desolate Florida highway sends him to Detroit. There he crosses paths with Clement Mansell, aka The Oklahoma Wildman, a violent, sociopathic desperado who’s already slipped through the fingers of Detroit’s finest once and aims to do so again. Mansell’s lawyer, formidable Motor City native Carolyn Wilder, has every intention of representing her client, even as she finds herself caught in between cop and criminal, with her own game afoot as well.

Dave Andron and Michael Dinner will serve as writers, showrunners, and executive producers on the new series, with Dinner directing. Olyphant will executive produce in addition to starring. “Justified” creator Graham Yost executive produces along with Sarah Timberman and Carl Beverly, Peter Leonard, Taylor Elmore, and Chris Provenzano, with Elmore and Provenzano also writing for the show. Walter Mosley is consulting producer, while V.J. Boyd, Eisa Davis and Ingrid Escajeda are writers. The series will be produced by Sony Pictures Television and FX Productions. Sony originally produced “Justified.”

“’Justified’ was one of the most critically acclaimed shows of the past decade and an adaption of Elmore Leonard’s work that was so colorfully brought to life by Timothy Olyphant as Raylan Givens, Graham Yost and the entire team of producers, writers, directors and cast,” said Eric Schrier, president of FX Entertainment. “To have this group come together again with Tim as Raylan in a new and different Elmore Leonard story is thrilling. I want to thank our showrunners Dave and Michael, and their fellow executive producers Tim, Graham, Sarah and Carl, the Elmore Leonard estate as well as our partners at Sony Pictures Television, for making this possible.”

“Justified” ultimately aired six seasons and 78 episodes on FX from 2010-2015. The show was a critical hit from the outset, netting eight Emmy nominations across its six seasons, including one for Olyphant for best actor in a drama in 2011. Character actress Margo Martindale took home an Emmy for best guest actress in a drama in 2011, while Jeremy Davies got one for best guest actor in 2012. The show also won a Peabody Award in 2011.

“When ‘Justified’ concluded, the love and affection for this exceptional series only grew and left audiences craving more Raylan Givens,” said Sony Pictures Television co-presidents Jeff Frost and Jason Clodfelter. “The iconic Elmore Leonard was one of the premier authors of our time and no one has quite captured his tone and authenticity as well as this Justified team. We look forward to experiencing the magic again of Tim, Graham, Dave, Michael and our preeminent executive producer team. We are so thrilled to be continuing this remarkable ride with our partners at FX.”

This now marks the second time Olyphant has returned to a lawman character in the past few years. In 2019, HBO released a two-hour “Deadwood” movie followup, with Olyphant reprising the role of Seth Bullock. He also appeared as the character Cobb Vanth in Disney Plus’ “The Mandalorian,” who was referred to as “The Marshall.”

https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/ju...ZGW1zMN-mvGkoTnUt6Q0eyspoR3xBAhsOoogRb3P-OjTY


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

Masteron!


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

Has potential


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2022)

Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan Returns To Theaters This Fall To Celebrate 40th Anniversary

The Wrath of Khan returns to theaters for 3-night special engagement
Lock phasers on target and prepare for “The Wrath of Khan” to return to theaters later this year, as Fathom Events celebrates the 40th anniversary of the seminal Star Trek feature film.

Fans will have the opportunity to see Nicholas Meyer‘s Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan again on the big screen during a limited three-night engagement, running September 4th, 5th, and 6th in select U.S. theaters.

The screenings are being presented by Paramount Pictures in coordination with Turner Classic Movies.

https://treknews.net/2022/01/18/sta...pEo9Ztle97Jp-nFyViUf6Y3tIbfDk7jIZ0CPJo3QajQqI


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2022)

March 4


The Boys is just as outrageous in animated form.

By revealing a March 2022 premiere date for The Boys Presents: Diabolical, Amazon Prime Video delivered a first look and some new details from the animated anthology spin-off series.

The show will consist of eight episodes running about 12-14 minutes each. So, it's not a whole lot to chew on, but it will open up the universe of The Boys a bit to tell new stories.

Each episode will also feature a different animation style. A new clip premiering Tuesday gives us a peek at one of them.

https://ew.com/tv/the-boys-diabolic...0AB0abiITBKKZ8Y5xnbz6WScOJ45g9iq9-58EEOkCypho


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2022)

Moon Knight | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2022)

Halo The Series (2022) | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2022)

This Deleted Scene CHANGES Darth Vader's Role in the Imperial Hierarchy


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2022)

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.empireonline.com/tv/new...OmEIOzlpP_UCn2G9CytCqx5D7AqK60vZw-Q5rS-S5v-lI


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> Halo The Series (2022) | Official Trailer



Halo Scores Early Second Season Renewal

https://www.empireonline.com/tv/new...kBiznhNia-4bvnea4M4LjpJMnfolIA2C6LEOqcrZVU6jg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2022)

‘Dune 2’: Florence Pugh in Talks to Join Sci-Fi Sequel as the Emperor's Daughter














						‘Dune 2’: Florence Pugh in Talks to Join Sci-Fi Sequel as the Emperor's Daughter
					

It appears the 'Black Widow' star has found her next big franchise.




					collider.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2022)

Outer Range - Teaser






The show's first two episodes hit Prime Video on April 15, with two more episodes coming each week. The first season consists of eight episodes.









						Josh Brolin gets his own 'Yellowstone' in eerie 'Outer Range' trailer
					

Josh Brolin gets his own 'Yellowstone' in the trailer for  'Outer Range,' a new Western series with hints of supernatural mystery coming April 15.




					ew.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2022)

Obi Wan Kenobi - Official Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2022)

‘God of War’ TV Series Adaptation Eyed By Prime Video

PlayStation’s flagship action-adventure franchise God of War is heading to television. Prime Video is in negotiations for a live-action TV series based on the hugely popular ancient mythology-themed game, sources said.

I hear the series adaptation comes from The Expanse creators/executive producers Mark Fergus and Hawk Ostby and The Wheel of Time executive producer/showrunner Rafe Judkins as well as Sony Pictures Television and PlayStation Productions, which collaborate on all TV series based on PlayStation games. Reps for Sony and Amazon Studios, which likely will co-produce, had no comment.














						‘God of War’ TV Series Adaptation Eyed By Prime Video
					

EXCLUSIVE: PlayStation’s flagship action-adventure franchise God of War is heading to television. Prime Video is in negotiations for a live-action TV series based on the hugely popular ancien…




					deadline.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2022)

The Boys – Official Season 3 REDBAND Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2022)

March 24

Halo The Series (2022) | Official Trailer 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2022)

Paul Wesley Joins the Cast of Strange New Worlds

An Original Series favorite is set to return for season two

Paramount+ announced today that Paul Wesley has joined the season two cast of Star Trek: Strange New Worlds as James T. Kirk, the iconic character originated by William Shatner in Star Trek: The Original Series. “Paul is an accomplished actor, an astonishing presence and a welcome key addition to the show,” executive producer Alex Kurtzman and showrunners/executive producers Akiva Goldsman and Henry Alonso Myers said in a joint statement. “Like all of us, he is a life-long Star Trek fan and we are excited by his interpretation of this iconic role.”

Wesley starred in eight seasons of the CW’s The Vampire Diaries, one of the network’s most watched shows. He also was featured in Paramount+’s series Tell Me a Story, as well as other projects including upcoming horror film History of Evil. An accomplished director and producer as well, Wesley has directed episodes of The Vampire Diaries, Roswell, New Mexico, and Legacies. 

Star Trek: Strange New Worlds follows Captain Christopher Pike (Anson Mount) and his crew in the years before Kirk rises to the Enterprise’s captain’s chair. Other cast members include Rebecca Romijn as Number One and Ethan Peck as Spock. Season two has recently started production, with season one set to premiere on May 5 exclusively on Paramount+ in the United States, Latin America, Australia, and the Nordics.









						Paul Wesley Joins the Cast of Strange New Worlds
					

An Original Series favorite is set to return for season two




					www.startrek.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2022)

The Time Traveler's Wife | Official Teaser​


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2022)

Tokyo Vice | Official Trailer






The next HBO Max original series is a look into the criminal underworld of '90s Japan.

Loosely inspired by real life, Tokyo Vice stars Ansel Elgort (West Side Story) as reporter Jake Adelstein, an American journalist who wants to explore "the neon-soaked underbelly" of '90s Tokyo. The first trailer for the new show features Jake declare that "I want to know the real Tokyo," and that "giving up and going home is not an option." Later on in the trailer, Jake meets a member of the yakuza, who tells him that he risks death by writing about the infamous Japanese criminal organization.

Tokyo Vice also stars Ken Watanabe as a Japanese detective, and Rinko Kikuchi, Rachel Keller, Ella Rumpf, Hideaki Ito, Show Kasamatsu, Tomohisa Yamashita in additional roles.

The title Tokyo Vice obviously evokes Miami Vice, and the connections aren't just superficial. Michael Mann, the celebrated director who helped create the original Miami Vice TV series in the '80s and directed the 2006 film, is an executive producer on Tokyo Vice and directed the first episode. The series as a whole was created and written by Tony-winning playwright J.T. Rogers.

The first three episodes of Tokyo Vice launch on HBO Max on April 7, with two more episodes joining each Thursday until the finale on April 28. In Japan, the first episode will land on WOWOW — the country's leading premium pay TV broadcaster who co-produced the show with HBO Max — on April 7, with subsequent episodes recurring every Sunday from April 24 through June.









						Ansel Elgort meets the yakuza in first 'Tokyo Vice' trailer
					

Get a look inside the criminal underworld of '90s Japan with 'Tokyo Vice,' starring Ansel Elgort and Ken Watanabe.




					ew.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2022)

Alexandra Daddario will lead the upcoming adaptation of Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches series on AMC.














						AMC's MAYFAIR WITCHES Series Casts Jack Huston as Lasher
					

The White Lotus star Alexandra Daddario leads AMC's adaptation of Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches series, which is set to debut in 2022.




					nerdist.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2022)

Star Wars: The Mandalorian Adds Christopher Lloyd to Season 3 Cast






Star Wars: The Mandalorian has become a key part of the sci-fi landscape over the past few years — and now, it looks like the Disney+ series will be adding a new icon from the genre to its cast. On Friday, The Hollywood Reporter revealed that Back to the Future and Star Trek III: The Search for Spock's Christopher Lloyd will be joining Season 3 of The Mandalorian, which is currently filming in southern California. While the character Lloyd is playing is currently under wraps, the report describes it as a guest star role. It is unclear at this point how many episodes Llloyd could ultimately end up appearing in, after several of The Mandalorian's guest-starring characters have returned in later episodes.









						Star Wars: The Mandalorian Adds Christopher Lloyd to Season 3 Cast
					

Star Wars: The Mandalorian has become a key part of the sci-fi landscape over the past few years [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2022)

First Look at Aaron Taylor-Johnson's Spider-Man Villain Kraven Revealed In Set Video

With a January 13, 2023 release date and J.C. Chandor in the director's chair, filming for Kraven the Hunter has officially begun; and now, fans are getting their first look at the upcoming film's action scenes. 









						First Look at Aaron Taylor-Johnson's Spider-Man Villain Kraven Revealed In Set Video
					

New on-set videos have showcased action sequences from Sony's Kraven the Hunter spin-off film starring Aaron Taylor-Johnson.




					thedirect.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2022)

CHRISTINA RICCI JOINS NETFLIX’S WEDNESDAY ADDAMS SERIES

Ricci’s character is under wraps—but she’ll be a series regular. Netflix’s Geeked Twitter account confirmed Ricci’s casting as an “exciting new character.”














						Christina Ricci Joins Netflix's Wednesday Addams Series
					

Tim Burton is coming to Netflix with Wednesday, a brand new live-action series focused on a young adult Wednesday Addams from The Addams Family.




					nerdist.com


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 22, 2022)

This one looks interesting....scifi meets wild west. Previews don't do it justice.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2022)

Nicolas Cage Is Out for Blood as Dracula on New Orleans Set of Renfield.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2022)

Bruce Willis Retires


What is aphasia? Condition Bruce Willis was diagnosed with affects communication

On Wednesday, the family of action star Bruce Willis announced that the actor has been diagnosed with aphasia, causing him to step away from his career at the age of 67.  Aphasia is medical condition that leaves patients struggling to understand language and communicate. 

According to Mayo Clinic, aphasia can begin as trouble communicating. Someone with aphasia might have trouble finding the correct words, substitute the wrong words for each other or speak in short sentences that are difficult or impossible to understand. These issues are related to brain damage in the left side of the brain, which controls language, Johns Hopkins explains.

While its presentations can vary, aphasia is usually a symptom of a broader medical issue. It may result from a stroke, head injury or tumor, or develop due to a degenerative brain condition.

While potential drug therapies are being tested, the current treatment options are limited. Patients may undergo language and speech rehabilitation, which are focused on restoring as much language as possible, and finding other ways to communicate in order to replace language that is lost for good.

"Recovery of language skills is usually a relatively slow process," Mayo Clinic says. "Although most people make significant progress, few people regain full pre-injury communication levels."

In an Instagram post, Willis' family wrote that the condition "is impacting his cognitive abilities," but experts say aphasia is more accurately described as a language disorder than a cognitive illness.

"This is a really challenging time for our family and we are so appreciative of your continued love, compassion and support," Willis' family said in a statement. "We are moving through this as a strong family unit, and wanted to bring his fans in because we know how much he means to you, as you do to him." 

Willis is best known for his starring role as John McClane in the "Die Hard" action franchise. He has appeared in dozens of films over a more than 40-year career, including "12 Monkey," "Moonrise Kingdom" and "Pulp Fiction," and the popular 1980s TV series "Moonlighting."









						What is aphasia? Condition Bruce Willis was diagnosed with affects communication
					

The condition impacts communication skills and can have different causes, according to medical experts.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2022)

‘Sixth Sense’ star Haley Joel Osment’s tribute to ‘true legend’ Bruce Willis

I see love, people.

Haley Joel Osment still holds his “Sixth Sense” costar Bruce Willis in the highest regard.

Osment, 33, shared a beautiful tribute to the 67-year-old action legend following news of the latter’s aphasia diagnosis and retirement from Hollywood. 

“It’s been difficult to find the right words for someone I’ve always looked up to—first on the big screen, and then by some wild stroke of luck, in person,” Osment wrote alongside a throwback snap of the “Death Becomes Her” star on social media Thursday.

The “Pay It Forward” star added, “He’s a true legend who has enriched all of our lives with a singular career that spans nearly half a century.”

“I am so grateful for what I got to witness firsthand, and for the enormous body of work he built for us to enjoy for years and years to come,” he continued.

Osment concluded his touching statement by offering more kind words and heartfelt support: ‘”I just wanted to express the respect and deep admiration I have for Bruce and his family as they move forward with the courage and high spirits that have always defined them.”

Osment starred as a disturbed kid named Cole in the 1999 supernatural thriller “Sixth Sense.” Willis portrayed a child psychologist who attempts to help Cole navigate his ability to communicate with dead people. 

“Sixth Sense” director M. Night Shyamalan also penned a tribute to Willis earlier this week.

“All my love and respect to my big brother Bruce Willis. I know his wonderful family is surrounding him with support and strength. He will always be that hero on that poster on my wall as kid,” the “Glass” filmmaker tweeted.

Osment previously discussed with The Post the film’s ever-lasting legacy and his career as a child star. He noted that hearing the drama’s iconic line — “I see dead people” — has become “easier” for him.

“That’s become easier as I’ve gotten older because I don’t look quite the same as I did when that film came out,” he said. “But it’s kinda cool the film has had that long of a life span.”

Willis’ family announced on March 30 that he was diagnosed with the brain disorder and would be stepping back from Hollywood.

“To Bruce’s amazing supporters, as a family we wanted to share that our beloved Bruce has been experiencing some health issues and has recently been diagnosed with aphasia, which is impacting his cognitive abilities,” the “Die Hard” actor’s family said in a statement.

“This is a really challenging time for our family and we are so appreciative of your continued love, compassion and support,” they added. “As Bruce always says, ‘Live it up’ and together we plan to do just that.”














						‘Sixth Sense’ star Haley Joel Osment’s tribute to ‘true legend’ Bruce Willis
					

“He’s a true legend who has enriched all of our lives with a singular career that spans nearly half a century,” Osment wrote in his tribute Thursday.




					nypost.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> March 24
> 
> Halo The Series (2022) | Official Trailer 2


The first episode of Halo The Series debuted on March 24th, with episode two on March 31st, and each new episode will air on Thursdays. If you’re still trying to decide if it’ll be worth the Paramount Plus subscription or are simply a Halo fan afraid it might ruin one of your favorite games, now you can watch it for free before deciding.

Paramount Plus put the entire first episode, which is about an hour-long, up on YouTube, allowing everyone to enjoy it. So, sit back, enjoy the stunning visuals, shield recharge sounds, and see Master Chief come to life. The first episode is also available for free on Paramount’s website for a limited time.









						How to Watch the ‘Halo’ TV Series’ First Episode for Free
					

To this day, Halo is one of the most successful gaming franchises in history with over 82 million copies sold worldwide. Now, gamers can watch the highly anticipated live-action Halo TV series from Paramount Plus, and the first episode is completely free.




					www.reviewgeek.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2022)

Just when you thought Steven Knight had enough on his plate between finishing Peaky Blinders (and figuring out the film version) and the various other projects he's juggling, he's got yet another headed our way this year. BBC drama series SAS: Rogue Heroes stars Alfie Allen, Connor Swindells and Jack O'Connell and has a first teaser trailer online.














						The Team Is Very Good At Killing In The Trailer For Steven Knight’s SAS: Rogue Heroes
					

Alfie Allen, Connor Swindells and Jack O'Connell star. Find the trailer at Empire.




					www.empireonline.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2022)

Can you really call something a surprise if everyone expects it to happen? Don’t turn to Better Call Saul for answers, because the show won’t be giving us a chance to debate that philosophical question. The series has announced what every viewer has expected since the prequel series debuted. Breaking Bad‘s Bryan Cranston and Aaron Paul will return during Better Call Saul‘s final season.














						BREAKING BAD's Bryan Cranston and Aaron Paul Will Appear On BETTER CALL SAUL - Nerdist
					

Breaking Bad's Bryan Cranston and Aaron Paul will return as Walter White and Jesse Pinkman during Better Call Saul's final season.




					nerdist.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2022)

James Hong to Receive Hollywood Walk of Fame Star in May

Fans of James Hong may be shocked to learn that the veteran actor does not yet have his own star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, but that officially changes next month. The actor, who can be recognized from the cult classic Big Trouble in Little China as well as dozens upon dozens of other big and small screen roles, has been appearing on-screen since the early 1950s. There's no retirement in sight for the 93-year-old as Hong still frequently appears in movies and TV shows with multiple upcoming projects in the works.

In 2020, fellow actor Daniel Dae Kim spearheaded an effort to get Hong his overdue Walk of Fame star. Hoping to honor the "most prolific actor in Hollywood history," Kim launched a GoFundMe campaign with the goal of raising the $55,000 necessary for this to happen. On the GoFundMe page, Kim also explained why it was so important for Hong to be bestowed with the honor. As the page reads:

"This man epitomizes the term 'working actor,' and that's not even taking into account all he's done to help further representation for actors of color. Not only was he one of the few who worked steadily when there were even fewer roles than there are now, but he also served the Asian American community by co-creating the legendary East West Players theater company with fellow pioneers like Mako and Nobu McCarthy, just to name a few."

Last year, it was announced that Hong would finally be getting his star, as the crowdfunding campaign was a success. Variety has now reported that the ceremony is scheduled for May 10, 2022, which will see Hong take his place on the famous walkway, a move that his fans feel should have been made many years ago. Certainly, it's better to go on late than never, and May 10 will be a monumental occasion for the actor.









						James Hong to Receive Hollywood Walk of Fame Star in May
					

It's been a long time coming, but James Hong will finally be honored with a Walk of Fame star next month.




					movieweb.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2022)

House of the Dragon | Official Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2022)

New Doctor Who star Ncuti Gatwa on keeping the secret since February






Incoming Doctor Who star Ncuti Gatwa, who was announced today by the BBC as the person to be replacing Jodie Whittaker in the TARDIS, has spoken about being able to “finally breathe” now the news is out as he has been keeping his new role secret since February.

Speaking on the red carpet at the BAFTA TV Awards in London, where he is nominated for Best Male Performance in a Comedy for his portrayal of Eric Effiong in Netflix smash hit Sex Education (pictured above), Gatwa told PA “I feel really happy that I can now talk about it, because I got cast in February.

“I’ve been keeping it a secret since then, so it’s nice to finally breathe.”

The 29 year old, who was born in Rwanda and brought up in Scotland, added: “But also really nervous. It’s an incredibly iconic role, and an incredibly iconic show – and I just hope I do it justice. I’m following some very, very big footsteps – so I’m just hoping that I fill them up.”

Gatwa will take over from Jodie Whittaker after her final episode is aired sometime in the autumn to coincide with the centenary celebrations of the BBC. It will also be the final episode that Chris Chibnall is showrunner of the programme before Russell T Davies makes his sensational return to the show almost two decades after rebooting Doctor Who.

Davies was also on the BAFTA red carpet and said Gatwa was “Stunning” and “blew everyone away” in his audition.

He added: “I think when you cast the Doctor, you cast for the potential. I can see him for years exploring the part and taking it somewhere new.”









						New Doctor Who star Ncuti Gatwa on keeping the secret since February
					

Jodie Whittaker's replacement talks about his casting for the new role on the BAFTA Awards red carpet where he is nominated




					screenod.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2022)

At 93, James Hong finally gets a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame

Hong, who was in Disney's original "Mulan" and the sci-fi comedy "Everything Everywhere All at Once," is one of 19 people of Asian descent to have stars out of more than 2,700.


















						At 93, James Hong finally gets a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame
					

Hong, who was in Disney's original "Mulan" and the sci-fi comedy "Everything Everywhere All at Once," is one of 19 people of Asian descent to have stars out of more than 2,700.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2022)

Westworld | Season 4 Official Teaser


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2022)

Star Trek: Strange New Worlds | Series Premiere | Full Episode


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2022)

Prey

August 5


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2022)

Harrison Ford and Helen Mirren to star in Yellowstone origin series 1932


A Mosquito Coast reunion between Harrison Ford and Helen Mirren is buzzing over at Paramount+, as both stars have joined the upcoming Yellowstone prequel series 1932.

The streaming service announced Tuesday that the Hollywood legends will lead Academy Award nominee Taylor Sheridan's new series, which is set to premiere digitally in December.

Following the success of the first Yellowstone origin series 1883, which became the most-watched Paramount+ original series, 1932 will "introduce a new generation of the Dutton family and explore the early twentieth century when pandemics, historic drought, the end of Prohibition, and the Great Depression all plague the mountain west, and the Duttons who call it home," according to an official synopsis.

Kevin Costner and Kelly Reilly originated the Yellowstone franchise, with Tim McGraw and Faith Hill taking lead roles in the 1883 origin odyssey about the Dutton family seeking a new life through the Great Plains on the way to Montana.

On the Paramount Network, Yellowstone launched a record-breaking season 4 run that drew an average of 11 million total viewers. The series was recently renewed for a fifth season (November 2022).

In addition to their upcoming roles in 1932, Ford and Mirren previously starred together in the 1986 film The Mosquito Coast, based on Paul Theroux's novel about a man who moves his family to a central American jungle to begin a new utopian life. The book was later adapted into a streaming series by Apple TV+ starring Justin Theroux and Melissa George.

1932 is set to premiere on Paramount+ in December.









						Harrison Ford and Helen Mirren join 'Yellowstone' origin series '1932'
					

Harrison Ford and Helen Mirren will hold a 'Mosquito Coast' reunion as the stars of the new 'Yellowstone' prequel series '1932' at Paramount+.




					ew.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2022)

She-Hulk: Attorney at Law


----------



## Multislacking (May 24, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> She-Hulk: Attorney at Law




I'm kind of iffy on this one.  Definitely going to give it a try though.


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2022)

True Lies (CBS) Series Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2022)

BREAKING: The Boys Season 3 is now streaming early on Prime Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2022)

Morbius Returning to Theaters Following Social Media Meme Campaign

Sony's Morbius movie is returning to theaters, ComicBook.com can confirm. New showtimes for the film will begin on Friday, June 3rd, with @ERCBoxOffice reporting that it will be added to over 1,000+ theaters. This comes over two months after the Marvel Comics-inspired film first made its theatrical debut, and several weeks after the movie already became available to purchase on digital platforms. Morbius was largely panned by critics upon its original debut, and underperformed at the box office with a domestic total of $73 million and a worldwide total of $163 million. That being said, the film has already developed a cult status upon hitting digital, with Morbius and various "Morb"-related memes trending on Twitter for the better part of the past week, as well as calls from fans to greenlight a sequel. The film also continues to have a passionate online Discord community, and even made headlines after a fan repeatedly streamed it on Twitch in its entirety.









						Morbius Returning to Theaters Following Social Media Meme Campaign
					

Sony's Morbius movie is returning to theaters, ComicBook.com can confirm. New showtimes for the [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2022)

Actor Brad Johnson Dies of COVID-Related Illness​Adding to the lengthy list of COVID-related deaths, actor Brad Johnson reportedly succumbed to complications as a result of battling the virus.

The former Marlboro man, best known for his role in *Steven Spielberg*’s romantic drama _Always_, died of pneumonia—after contracting it while fighting the coronavirus—on February 18, 2022, in Forth Worth, Texas, his representative Linda McAlister announced. He was 62-years-old.

His family honored him as a “true Renaissance man” in a Facebook tribute released in March 2022, mentioning his diverse set of talents including his acting career and love for the outdoors.

“Although he was taken too early, he lived life to the fullest and taught his children to do the same,” the statement notes. “He was larger than life, and he will not be forgotten. His legacy will continue to live on just as he intended.”








			Actor Brad Johnson Dies of COVID-Related Illness


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> BREAKING: The Boys Season 3 is now streaming early on Prime Video


----------



## REHH (Jun 6, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> House of the Dragon | Official Teaser Trailer




I’ll have to check this


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2022)

Black Adam – Official Trailer 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2022)

How I Met Your Mother and It's A Sin star Neil Patrick Harris is the latest cast member announced for Russell T Davies' new era of Doctor Who.

The BBC has revealed that the Emmy and Tony-winning actor is currently filming scenes for the show's 60th anniversary celebrations, which will air in 2023.











						Doctor Who adds Neil Patrick Harris to cast for 60th anniversary | Radio Times
					

How I Met Your Mother and It's A Sin star Neil Patrick Harris is the latest cast member announced for Russell T Davies' new era of Doctor Who.



					www.radiotimes.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> BREAKING: The Boys Season 3 is now streaming early on Prime Video


"Season 4, which will start filming this August"

*Beware Spoilers*: 'The Boys' boss says this star will play 'whole new character' in season 4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2022)

"A spin-off of The Boys, titled The Boys: Varsity, will likely come out before Season 4—and will tie-in with the events of Season 3.
A spin-off of The Boys, now titled The Boys Presents: Varsity, or, simply, Varsity, was ordered back in 2020 and is currently filming. Varsity has been described as a college-themed spinoff of The Boys, and the official description says that the show will be set at "Godolkin University School of Crimefighting," a school run by Vought, where the young adult Supes will be tested in Hunger Games-style challenges; the show is also said to have "all the heart, satire, and raunch of The Boys."

In an interview with Deadline, The Boys showrunner Eric Kripke made it clear that the two shows will be happening in conjunction with one another.









						We're Getting Even More 'The Boys' Before Season 4
					

'The Boys' will return for Season 4, with Butcher, Hughie, Homelander, Starlight, and the rest of the gang back for another round of mayhem.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2022)

20 Facts About 'The Boys' (Which Might or Might Not Explode in a Bloody Mess)
					

Wear rubber boots (and full body armor).




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2022)

RIP David Warner


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2022)

The Sandman | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2022)

Will Poulter On Getting Buff to Play Adam Warlock on 'Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol. 3'


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2022)

RIP

Looking back at the career of Bernard Cribbins


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2022)

Nichelle Nichols, who portrayed communications officer Uhura on the original “Star Trek” series, died Saturday night in Silver City, N.M. She was 89 years old.









						Nichelle Nichols, Uhura in ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 89
					

Nichelle Nichols, who portrayed communications officer Uhura on the original “Star Trek” series, died Saturday night in Silver City, N.M. She was 89 years old. Nichols’ death was …




					variety.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> Prey
> 
> August 5


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2022)

20 Giant and Thick-Accented Facts About Arnold Schwarzenegger
					

The largest, strongest everyman there is.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2022)

Fandango has announced that Rogue One: A Star Wars Story will be returning to theaters later this August in anticipation of the upcoming Disney+ series, Andor. This screening will take place on Friday, August 26 in theaters across the country. Andor will be released on Disney+ on September 21, with Diego Luna reprising his Rogue One role. This release window is smart not only for its proximity to Andor's premiere, but also the lack of competition at the box office that weekend.









						'Rogue One: A Star Wars Story' Returning to Theaters in Celebration of 'Andor'
					

The screening will take place later this month.




					collider.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2022)

Catherine Zeta-Jones, Jenna Ortega, Luis Guzmán, and Isaac Ordonez star in Wednesday, the new series from Tim Burton


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2022)

Secret Invasion | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2022)

Joaquin Phoenix as Napoleon in Ridley Scott's upcoming 2023 film


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2022)

David Cronenberg's SCANNERS Will Become An HBOMax Series














						David Cronenberg's SCANNERS Will Become An HBOMax Series
					

Pictured: FANGORIA staff receiving this news.




					www.fangoria.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2022)

Louise Fletcher, Oscar-winning actress, dies at 88






Louise Fletcher, the actress who won an Academy Award for playing the villainous Nurse Ratched in “One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest,” died Friday in France, according to her agent David Shaul. She was 88.

Shaul said Fletcher died of “natural causes,” without providing further details. She was surrounded by family at her home in Montdurausse.

Shaul, who said he worked with Fletcher over the past few decades, said she lived in a converted a 300-year-old farmhouse there and also had a residence in Los Angeles.

“France was her favorite place on the planet; she built a home in a beautiful place that she loved,” he said. “She was a great woman – what a career.”

Fletcher’s Oscar came for her second movie after a long break from acting to raise her children.

“One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest” starred Jack Nicholson as a new patient at a mental institution, where Mildred Ratched – played by Fletcher – reigns as an authoritarian, controlling nurse.

In her Oscar speech, Fletcher sweetly thanked her “Cuckoo’s Nest” colleagues and then, using sign language, acknowledged her deaf parents watching at home.

“I want to say thank you for teaching me to have a dream. You are seeing my dream come true,” she told them.

The film swept the top five Oscars for 1975 – for Best Picture, director Milos Forman, adapted screenplay, actor Nicholson and actress Fletcher.

Her role became regarded as one of film history’s greatest villains, No. 5 on the list compiled by the American Film Institute, behind the likes of Hannibal Lecter and the Wicked Witch of the West.

In 2020, Fletcher’s role inspired a spinoff, the Ryan Murphy TV series “Ratched.”

Fletcher also had a continuing role in the “Star Trek: Deep Space Nine” series and played Helen Rosemond in the 1999 film “Cruel Intentions,” among many other film and TV credits. Most recently, she appeared in the Netflix comedy series “Girl Boss” and on the series “Shameless.”

Fletcher is survived by her two sons, John and Andrew Bick; her sister, Roberta Ray; and a granddaughter. Fletcher was married to Jerry Bick in 1959 and the couple divorced in 1977.









						Louise Fletcher, Oscar-winning actress, dies at 88 | CNN
					

Louise Fletcher, the actress who won an Academy Award for playing the villainous Nurse Ratched in "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," died Friday in France, according to her agent David Shaul. She was 88.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2022)

Christopher Eccleston joins True Detective season 4






Christopher Eccleston, who played the Ninth Doctor for a single season when Doctor Who was rebooted on television in 2005 by Russell T Davies, is amongst a number of big names joining the already star-studded fourth season of HBO’s True Detective.

Eccleston, who has in more recent times worked as part of the MCU, in HBO show The Leftovers and BBC show The A Word amongst many others, will join Fiona Shaw of Killing Eve and Harry Potter fame alongside Finn Bennett (Domina, The Nevers) and Anna Lambe (Three Pines, Trickster), reports Variety. 

The fourth season of the anthology series will see Jodie Foster and Kali Reis take over in the lead roles for the show.

Officially titles True Detective: Night Country, the description for the new season says: “When the long winter night falls in Ennis, Alaska, the six men that operate the Tsalal Arctic Research Station vanish without a trace. To solve the case, Detectives Liz Danvers (Foster) and Evangeline Navarro (Reis) will have to confront the darkness they carry in themselves, and dig into the haunted truths that lie buried under the eternal ice.”

It is understood Christopher Eccleston will play Ted Corsaro, “the regional Chief of Police and a political animal with a long history tying him to Liz Danvers.”

Fiona Shaw is set to play Rose Aguineau, “a survivalist with a past full of secrets.”

The show is currently in pre-production, so there could be a bit of a wait until we see Eccleston and the other exciting cast additions on screen in the show on HBO.

The first season of True Detective premiered on HBO in 2014 and starred Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson. It has since had two more seasons with a series of big-name cast members including Colin Farrel, Rachel McAdams,  Mahershala Ali, Carmen Ejogo, Stephen Dorff and many more.









						Christopher Eccleston joins True Detective season 4 - Screen OD
					

The former Doctor Who star will join Jodie Foster and Fiona Shaw in the fourth instalment of the hit HBO show




					screenod.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2022)

Deadpool Update


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2022)

‘Wednesday’ Official Trailer Reveals Christina Ricci’s Role, Fred Armisen as Uncle Fester






Netflix’s official trailer for upcoming comedy horror series “Wednesday” has been unveiled at New York Comic Con, with comedian Fred Armisen revealed as the bald and extremely pale Uncle Fester.

On top of that, the trailer unveiled Christina Ricci’s role in the series, which has been shrouded in secrecy since it was announced in March. Ricci played Wednesday Addams in Barry Sonnenfeld’s two Addams family films, 1991’s “The Addams Family” and 1993’s “Addams Family Values.” In “Wednesday,” Ricci plays a teacher at Nevermore Academy, where Wednesday Addams (Jenna Ortega) has started as a student, and where she will hone her psychic abilities.

As for Armisen’s surprise casting, in the new trailer, Wednesday is pleasantly surprised when a supposed threat reveals himself to be her Uncle Fester, and the two ride off in a Dalmatian-patterned motorcycle with a sidecar. Christopher Lloyd famously played the role of Uncle Fester the ’90s movies, There were also online rumors that Tim Burton-regular Johnny Depp would be playing the role in the Netflix series, which would’ve marked his first major acting role since his defamation trial against Amber Heard.

The show stars Ortega as title character, along with other previously announced cast such as Catherine Zeta-Jones as Morticia Addams, Luis Guzmán as Gomez Addams, Gwendoline Christie as Principal Larissa Weems and more. Additional cast includes Percy Hynes White as Xavier Thorpe, Hunter Doohan as Tyler Galpin, Emma Myers as Enid Sinclair, Joy Sunday as Bianca Barclay, Naomi J Ogawa as Yoko Tanaka, Moosa Mostafa as Eugene Ottinger, Georgie Farmer as Ajax Petropolus, Riki Lindhome as Dr. Valerie Kinbott and Ricci as Marilyn Thornhill.

Miles Millar and Al Gough serve as showrunners and executive producers, while eclectic director Tim Burton helms the series for four episodes in addition to executive producing.

Additonal executive producers include Steve Stark and Andrew Mittman for 1.21 Entertainment, Kevin Miserocchi for the Tee and Charles Addams Foundation, Kayla Alpert, Jonathan Glickman for Glickmania, Gail Berman, Tommy Harper and Kevin Lafferty.

The series is set to premiere Nov. 23 on the streamer.









						‘Wednesday’ Official Trailer Reveals Christina Ricci’s Role, Fred Armisen as Uncle Fester
					

Netflix’s official trailer for upcoming comedy horror series “Wednesday” has been unveiled at New York Comic Con, with comedian Fred Armisen revealed as the bald and extremely pal…




					variety.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2022)

Angela Lansbury, 'Murder, She Wrote' and 'Beauty and the Beast' star, dies at 96

“The children of Dame Angela Lansbury are sad to announce that their mother died peacefully in her sleep at home in Los Angeles at 1:30 AM today, Tuesday, October 11, 2022, just five days shy of her 97th birthday," her family said in a statement.














						Angela Lansbury, 'Murder, She Wrote' and 'Beauty and the Beast' star, dies at 96
					

Lansbury was a versatile actor who wowed generations of fans as a murderous baker, a singing teapot, a Soviet spy and a small-town sleuth, among many other memorable roles.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2022)

Anthony Robert McMillan OBE, known professionally as Robbie Coltrane, was a Scottish actor, comedian and writer. He gained worldwide recognition as Rubeus Hagrid in the Harry Potter film series, and as Valentin Dmitrovich Zukovsky in the James Bond films GoldenEye and The World Is Not Enough.






Veteran comic and actor Robbie Coltrane has passed away at the age of 72.

Coltrane’s agency, WME, announced on October 14 that the Harry Potter and James Bond actor had died.

Coltrane’s agent of 40 years, Belinda Wright, released a statement, calling the actor “a unique talent” and saying, “for me personally, I shall remember him as an abidingly loyal client as well as being a wonderful actor. He was forensically intelligent, brilliantly witty, and after 40 years of being proud to be to called his Agent, I shall miss him.”

Coltrane’s most famous role was that of Hogwarts’ half-giant gamekeeper Rubeus Hagrid in the Harry Potter series of films. Coltrane was also known for his role as Valentin Zukovsky in two James Bond films — GoldenEye and The World Is Not Enough. He also received three BAFTA awards for his role as Dr. Edward “Fitz” Fitzgerald in the series Crackers.

ComingSoon sends condolences to Robbie Coltrane’s friends and family during this tough time.









						Robbie Coltrane Passes Away: Harry Potter Actor Was 72
					

Veteran comic and actor Robbie Coltrane has passed away at the age of 72.




					www.comingsoon.net


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

Star Trek: Picard | Teaser Trailer (NYCC 2022)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2022)

Filming has now begun on The Old Guard 2, which is all set to be directed by Victoria Mahoney (Lovecraft Country, The Morning Show) from a screenplay by Greg Rucka. The sequel will reunite the core cast of the first movie, including Charlize Theron, KiKi Layne, Matthias Schoenaerts, Marwan Kenzari, Luca Marinelli, Vân Veronica Ngô, Chiwetel Ejiofor, while adding Hollywood stars Uma Thurman and Henry Golding.














						Charlize Theron Teases the Epic Scale of Netflix Sequel The Old Guard 2
					

The Old Guard 2 is bigger and better than the first outing.




					movieweb.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2022)

Jensen Ackles Is Back In Soldier Boy Shape In The Boys Season 4 Photo






 "The Boys is teasing Jensen Ackles' involvement in new episodes through a behind-the-scenes photo shared to their official Twitter page. In the image, the actor appears to be in the gym, getting back in shape as Soldier Boy, with the caption poking fun at the hero's name."









						Jensen Ackles Is Back In Soldier Boy Shape In The Boys Season 4 Photo
					

Ackles hits the gym ahead of The Boys season 4.




					screenrant.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2022)

A lot of people got up to leave once the credits started for Black Adam. I guess they couldn't hold it a couple minutes longer.


After years of pre-production purgatory, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson's Black Adam has finally arrived in theaters with the promise to change the hierarchy of the DCU. 

But in a strange - yet strategic - twist, Johnson's Teth-Adam isn't even the most-talked-about character from the film.

That honor belongs to Henry Cavill's Superman whose post-credits cameo just may be Hollywood's worst-kept secret. 

The real question is what his reprisal means for the DCU moving forward. And, interestingly enough, it sounds like Warner Bros. is asking the exact same question. 

According to The Hollywood Reporter's Heat Vision, Henry Cavill's Superman contract for Black Adam was a one-off. 

Therefore, at the moment, there's nothing on paper confirming additional DCU roles or his reprisal in that rumored Man of Steel 2 film, even though Warner Bros. is reportedly interested in both.

But if Cavill does sign on for more Superman projects, he won't be the only cape-wearing Kryptonian. 

Amidst the Black Adam news, reports have also claimed that Warner Bros. is still moving forward with Ta-Nehisi Coates' Black Superman movie. 

Plus, Sasha Calle's Supergirl is still slated to make her DC debut in 2023's The Flash. 

Dwayne Johnson wasn't wrong when he claimed the hierarchy of the DCU was about to change. But instead of Black Adam, he was the one to change it.

Following the Warner Bros. Discovery merger, the studio expressed its interest in more Superman and an MCU-inspired plan for the DCU moving forward. However, the details of the said plan were never revealed. 

Fans now know that Dwayne Johnson had personally been fighting for Cavill's comeback and was finally successful in doing so under new studio leadership. But in Johnson getting his way, Warner Bros. Discovery has essentially told its audience that Henry Cavill is definitely still its Superman. 

While the studio is seemingly embracing Cavill, Johnson's actions may have forced Warner Bros. to abandon its intentions for a new cohesive superhero universe a la MCU. After all, Cavill's Son of Krypton is a product of Zack Snyder's vision for the comic book universe with past DC credits to his name. 

But what happens if Cavill chooses not to sign a new Superman contract with Warner Bros.? Where will that leave the universe and the studio then? And, how will Black Adam's potential franchise continue after that post-credits scene?

Unless Cavill is intent on returning no matter what, his interest in signing a new contract will likely depend on how well the film performs at the box office and how his cameo resonates with fans. 









						DC Update Reveals Surprising Fact About Henry Cavill's New Superman Contract
					

Reports claim that Henry Cavill made a one-off deal to appear as Superman in Dwayne Johnson's Black Adam.




					thedirect.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2022)

The Rock outlines Henry Cavill workout plans


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> At 93, James Hong finally gets a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame
> 
> Hong, who was in Disney's original "Mulan" and the sci-fi comedy "Everything Everywhere All at Once," is one of 19 people of Asian descent to have stars out of more than 2,700.
> 
> ...


James Hong Wants To Return For Dwayne Johnson's Big Trouble In Little China Remake









						James Hong Wants To Return For Dwayne Johnson's Big Trouble In Little China Remake - /Film
					

They shouldn't remake this movie. But if they do...




					www.slashfilm.com
				




"Black Adam" star and wrestling legend Dwayne Johnson has spent years eyeballing a continuation of John Carpenter's "Big Trouble in Little China," a genre-blending action film that provided Kurt Russell with one of his all-time great performances. The film was originally supposed to be a traditional Western focusing on a sharpshooter in Buffalo Bill's Wild West show who becomes a buffalo hunter to help feed the Chinese workers on the railroad, but was updated into a larger-than-life genre spectacle boasting high-octane action, romance, mystery, gunplay, mystical sorcery, martial arts, scary set pieces, and one of the coolest action heroes in history. The film featured a career great performance by James Hong as David Lo-Pan, the villainous ancient Chinese sorcerer who has to marry and sacrifice a green-eyed girl to regain a healthy form, bringing him one step closer to his dream of taking over the universe.

Johnson has noted that his take on "Big Trouble in Little China" will be a continuation of Carpenter's story, and while it's unlikely anyone on the planet wants to see this project actually come to life, James Hong told ComicBook.com that he'd be willing to give his blessing to the project on one condition — The Rock needs to ask Hong to return as Lo-Pan. The 93-year-old actor is still actively performing, having appeared in the smash-hit "Everything Everywhere All At Once," and lending his voice to the animated film "Wendell and Wild," showing no signs of stopping anytime soon. "Without Lo-Pan? How dare he," Hong joked in the interview.

Hong told ComicBook.com that he'd prefer if the classic film was left alone, but wouldn't say no if given the opportunity to return to the character. "I'd like to reappear in the new one and do something spiritually, like 'Star Wars; where the characters come back and do a reprieve of some kind," he said. "Obviously, because let's admit it, Lo-Pan is a huge part of that first one, so how can you forget him?" We named Lo-Pan one of the 10 greatest John Carpenter characters in his filmography, so we certainly haven't forgotten him.

There's still no official word on whether or not the project will actually even happen, but John Carpenter has been vocally against the idea since day one. "They want a movie with Dwayne Johnson, that's what they want, so they just picked that title," Carpenter said in a 2018 interview with CinemaBlend. "They don't give a s*** about me and my movie ...that movie wasn't a success." At the very least, James Hong is one of the most decorated voiceover performers currently working today, so it's not outside of the realm of possibility that he could be incorporated as a figureless entity and serve as an ominous voice. After all, Lo-Pan is a supernatural being, so he can sort of do whatever he wants.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2022)

Netflix renews 'The Witcher,' recasts Liam Hemsworth as Geralt of Rivia​
While _The Witcher_ won't return until next year, Netflix has already renewed the show for a fourth season and announced a major change. On Saturday, the streaming giant said that Liam Hemsworth, best known for playing Gale Hawthorne in The Hunger Games film series, would replace Henry Cavill as protagonist Geralt of Rivia. The two actors posted about the casting change on social media. 

"My journey as Geralt of Rivia has been filled with both monsters and adventures, and alas, I will be laying down my medallion and my swords," Cavill said on Instagram. "In my stead, the fantastic Mr. Liam Hemsworth will be taking up the mantle of the White Wolf. As with the greatest of literary characters, I pass the torch with reverence for the time spent embodying Geralt and enthusiasm to see Liam’s take on this most fascinating and nuanced of men.”

Cavill didn't share a reason for his departure. Earlier this week, the actor confirmed he would continue playing Superman following his recent cameo appearance in _Black Adam_. Netflix cast Cavill as Geralt of Rivia in 2018. In addition to lending his star power to the series, the actor brought a genuine love of the franchise with him that was apparent whenever he was interviewed about the role. "I really feel a connection to Geralt and who he is and his nature, especially from the books," he told _Polygon_ in 2019. "And having played the game for many, many, many hours, it was something that I had a connection with."

Netflix did not share a release date for season four of _The Witcher_. Season three began filming earlier this year. At its recent Tudum fan event, the company said the show would return sometime in the summer of 2023. In the meantime, fans can look forward to watching _The Witcher: Blood Origin_, a prequel series starring Michelle Yeoh, starting on December 25th. 








			Netflix renews 'The Witcher,' recasts Liam Hemsworth as Geralt of Rivia


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2022)

Beloved Batman Actor Kevin Conroy Dies at 66 Following Cancer Battle

Conroy, who some consider the quintessential Batman, voiced the Dark Knight in the classic '90s animated series and Arkham video games.














						Beloved Batman Actor Kevin Conroy Dies at 66 Following Cancer Battle
					

Conroy, considered by many fans to be the quintessential Batman, voiced the Dark Knight in the incredible '90s animated series and Arkham video games.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2022)

Christina Applegate Makes Emotional First Public Appearance After MS Diagnosis: ‘I Love You All So Much’














						Christina Applegate Makes Emotional First Public Appearance After MS Diagnosis: ‘I Love You All So Much’
					

Christina Applegate attended her Hollywood Walk of Fame ceremony on Monday, Nov. 14, which notably marked the Emmy winner’s first public appearance since disclosing her multiple sclerosis dia…




					variety.com


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 16, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> Christina Applegate Makes Emotional First Public Appearance After MS Diagnosis: ‘I Love You All So Much’
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang.  She's had it rough.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac's Christine McVie Dead at 79


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2022)

The Last of Us | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2022)

The Witcher: Blood Origin | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2022)

Hugh Jackman Admits Getting Back in Shape as Wolverine Is ‘A Lot Harder’ for ‘Deadpool 3’















						Hugh Jackman Says Getting Back in Wolverine Shape Is "A Lot Harder" for Deadpool 3
					

Hugh Jackman admits he's finding it "a lot harder" to get back in shape as Wolverine for Deadpool 3, as he's still juggling Broadway duties eight times a week.




					www.thewrap.com


----------



## Gregzs (Saturday at 9:49 PM)

RENFIELD Trailer (2023)


----------



## Gregzs (Saturday at 10:38 PM)

Indiana Jones and the Dial of Destiny (2023)


----------



## Gregzs (Saturday at 10:43 PM)

Evil Dead Rise Red Band Trailer (2023)


----------



## Multislacking (Monday at 11:25 AM)

Gregzs said:


> Evil Dead Rise Red Band Trailer (2023)



I was kinda iffy at first, but this looks like it might be pretty good.  I like the campy feel of the first ones, and it looks like they tried to keep some of that in there.


----------

